# Disboutiquers Part 15 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew



## teresajoy

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again. 






*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 
Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

*RULES*
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
*11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.  * 

* FAQ-*
Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? 
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? 
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, feel free to copy it for your own PERSONAL use. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing.




*Mrsklamc started a FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048402*





*HOW TO POST PICTURES*

1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!


[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764[/url]


----------



## jham

AH SWEET!  I snuck in and got here first!  It looks like Teresa was just searching around for the perfect clipart!


----------



## karebear1

Me TWO!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

WAIT A MINUTE!! Did you REALLY read the first post already???? DID YOU??????


----------



## Adi12982

WOO HOO!!! We moved!  And I made page 1, post 5!!!  It has been a while that I haven't missed a move!  I'm thrilled!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Made it!  Hey Y'all!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I am on page 1?????!!!!!!!


----------



## princessmom29

First page!!!! Yea!!!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

Wahoooooooooooooooooooo I made it, no eviction, just a move. whew!


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!! Did you REALLY read the first post already???? DID YOU??????



Are you questioning our integrity???     Of course we read it!


----------



## NaeNae

I made it over. 


 I'm leaving town tomorrow so I hope I don't have as much to catch up on when I get home this time.


----------



## aimeeg

first page!


----------



## jham

teresajoy said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!! Did you REALLY read the first post already???? DID YOU??????


 
No, I didn't.  So I was wondering, just how DO you applique?  Does anyone know of a good place where I can find some free patterns or instructions?  And is there anywhere I can see photos of all your stuff?


----------



## *Toadstool*




----------



## Adi12982

Did everyone that has a moving buddy PM them??


----------



## livndisney

Stupid board froze and would not let me post!!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> AH SWEET!  I snuck in and got here first!  It looks like Teresa was just searching around for the perfect clipart!



I'm glad you noticed!  It's not easy coordinating the opening of a new thread and closing of the other! I have to open two windows, and this time I had to open one in Google Chrome and one in Firefox, because I had to log in as Heather! So, it took me a bit longer than usual!


----------



## Adi12982

jham said:


> No, I didn't.  So I was wondering, just how DO you applique?  Does anyone know of a good place where I can find some free patterns or instructions?  And is there anywhere I can see photos of all your stuff?


----------



## *Toadstool*

jham said:


> No, I didn't.  So I was wondering, just how DO you applique?  Does anyone know of a good place where I can find some free patterns or instructions?  And is there anywhere I can see photos of all your stuff?


I was also wondering how do you make ruffles????


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Stupid board froze and would not let me post!!!!!!



I know! I thought I might have broke the Dis!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> I'm glad you noticed!  It's not easy coordinating the opening of a new thread and closing of the other! I have to open two windows, and this time I had to open one in Google Chrome and one in Firefox, because I had to log in as Heather! So, it took me a bit longer than usual!


Omgosh.. I loved google chrome for about 1 hour. Then I realized google chrome didn't have google toolbar...


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> I know! I thought I might have broke the Dis!!!





  too funny!


----------



## karebear1

So.................. does T=beri know we've moved?? I told her I'd take her along when we did!


----------



## jham

teresajoy said:


> I'm glad you noticed!  It's not easy coordinating the opening of a new thread and closing of the other! I have to open two windows, and this time I had to open one in Google Chrome and one in Firefox, because I had to log in as Heather! So, it took me a bit longer than usual!


 
You need two monitors Teresa!  It's the coolest!  I can post on thread 14 whilst watching for thread 15 to appear! Or I could, if I had no life and was worried about getting left behind by my imaginary friends...


----------



## aimeeg

The DIS shut down my internet explorer three times. Way to go TJ!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> I know! I thought I might have broke the Dis!!!


I was getting on facebook to accuse you of breaking it.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

The kids are having their nightly fake  I really need to get all of my stash washed and ironed.   I was thinking of "Trying" my hand at an Applique after downloading Heather's Bestest Tute   I guess when I go to the big city I can get the stuff I need


----------



## revrob

WOO HOO!  I made it!  And just in time - I have an important question to ask...

Does anyone know how to...


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tykatmadismomma said:


> The kids are having their nightly fake  I really need to get all of my stash washed and ironed.   I was thinking of "Trying" my hand at an Applique after downloading Heather's Bestest Tute   I guess when I go to the big city I can get the stuff I need


Oooh.. smalltown girl I guess. Me too. I have to go to the big city to get sewing stuff too.


----------



## karebear1

Well........... just remember you can ask Teresa any questions here on this thread. She knows everything there is to know about applique and ruffles and easy to do patterns- and she doesn't even require you to read the first page to know where to find all that info!  She's a peach!


----------



## twob4him

Te he he he, Te he he he, Te he he he..... keep breathin!!!! 


2nd page...not bad for a lurker 


ETA: Ok top of the third, no outs, no one on base.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

jham said:


> You need two monitors Teresa!  It's the coolest!  I can post on thread 14 whilst watching for thread 15 to appear! Or I could, if I had no life and was worried about getting left behind by my imaginary friends...



 I thought that was just me


----------



## PrincessKell

livndisney said:


> Stupid board froze and would not let me post!!!!!!



SAME HERE!! I think it was a traffic jam. We all jumped on the road at the same time and locked it up.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Seriously 3 pages in a 15 minutes!! That has to be some kind of record!!!

I need opinions please!!! 
What should my fourth applique be for sophias mulan birthday outfit? 
I have three choices in mind but feel free to offer other suggestions! 
1. Crickee
2. A lotus/magnolia blossom
3. The word Mulan

Congrats T I know you've been waiting for littlest to make their introduction!!

Ok I guess it's been a half hour but still that crazy!!


----------



## livndisney

disneymommieof2 said:


> Seriously 3 pages in a 15 minutes!! That has to be some kind of record!!!
> 
> I need opinions please!!!
> What should my fourth applique be for sophias mulan birthday outfit?
> I have three choices in mind but feel free to offer other suggestions!
> 1. Crickee
> 2. A lotus/magnolia blossom
> 3. The word Mulan
> 
> Congrats T I know you've been waiting for littlest to make their introduction!!



I don't know anything about sewing a Mulan outfit

LOL

Sorry couldn't help it- I am still mad at the Dis board freezing...


----------



## Stephres

I didn't even know it was time to move yet!


----------



## my*2*angels

Good grief!  I go away for awhile and all sorts of things happen!  I hope you weren't trying to leave me behind!LOL  and YES TERESA!  I've read the first page!


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> No, I didn't.  So I was wondering, just how DO you applique?  Does anyone know of a good place where I can find some free patterns or instructions?  And is there anywhere I can see photos of all your stuff?






karebear1 said:


> So.................. does T=beri know we've moved?? I told her I'd take her along when we did!



Yep, I told her on Facebook that we would be moving while she was in labor so she couldn't accuse me of sneaking off without her! 



jham said:


> You need two monitors Teresa!  It's the coolest!  I can post on thread 14 whilst watching for thread 15 to appear! Or I could, if I had no life and was worried about getting left behind by my imaginary friends...


So THAT'S how you do it!!! LOL! I wondered how you could possible see the new thread so quickly! 


aimeeg said:


> The DIS shut down my internet explorer three times. Way to go TJ!!!



Sorry! 



*Toadstool* said:


> I was getting on facebook to accuse you of breaking it.



Oh goodness, it's like a posse! 


revrob said:


> WOO HOO!  I made it!  And just in time - I have an important question to ask...
> 
> Does anyone know how to...


Where's the smacking smilie! ???



karebear1 said:


> Well........... just remember you can ask Teresa any questions here on this thread. She knows everything there is to know about applique and ruffles and easy to do patterns- and she doesn't even require you to read the first page to know where to find all that info!  She's a peach!



I'll agree with the peach part!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

I am gonna bite the bullet, Im gonna to a more complex applique. SOOOO what is a good beginner applique besides a mickey ears. Come on girls, remember I have never done anything complex just a few mickey heads and a heart.


----------



## disneymommieof2

I decided to go with a stripwork jumper with a halter bodice and I am at a stand still until I figure out what to do on that one panel!! 
I guess I could post pictures of what I have so far for inspiration! I know we'll all be up for a while waiting for news on T and the new baby!


----------



## PrincessKell

teresajoy said:


> I'll agree with the peach part!!!



Hey Peaches are good, I've got one! Who wouldn't want to be a Peach?!?!


----------



## sahm1000

I made it to the new thread!  Woo, glad I didn't get lost!




teresajoy said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!! Did you REALLY read the first post already???? DID YOU??????




What????  You mean we are supposed to read that?




jham said:


> No, I didn't.  So I was wondering, just how DO you applique?  Does anyone know of a good place where I can find some free patterns or instructions?  And is there anywhere I can see photos of all your stuff?



You guys all crack me up!

Shannon, I almost spit out my Diet Coke this morning reading your response!  Cracked me up!


----------



## sahm1000

Any more news from T?  I'm so excited for her!  I hope she enjoys it (I know this sounds masochistic but I LOVE having babies!), and that it goes easily for her.


----------



## Stephres

aimeeg said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Hannah too just keeps growing up. In June of 2007 her waist, chest and hips were 20 inches. In June of 2009 her waist, chest and hips are 22.5. I know she has grown 6-7 inches in those two years. I swear she is a pole. I would LOVE to have that problem!!!
> 
> Thanks a bunch. I am planning on sewing a bunch tonight. I am going to take a break for the Jersey girls but I am hoping to finish up some things. I can't wait to make this shirt.



Yes, our girls grow UP, not OUT! My son is worse; I actually took out size 4T swimsuits and shorts out of his closet and he is NINE! I think I need to start sneaking raw eggs in his chocolate milk or something. 

Can't wait to see your top!



*Toadstool* said:


> Ty about the dress.
> Love this set.
> Hopefully I can stay away from your tutorial for a few more years.
> I keep forgetting to post about this pattern you are using. I find it kinda similar to a popular Children's Corner pattern named "Callie".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not opened in the back, so I think it might be a good option to those of you who don't want an open back. I have the pattern and haven't made it yet. I am wondering if the directions for putting the contrast fabric on might be better as well. I need to make this pattern now!



That is so cool looking (and not just cause of the flamingos, which are Megan's favorite bird). Is that a pattern you buy on line?


----------



## mirandag819

Wow you ladies move fast, the one night the internet just wouldn't load for me, you sure burned through a lot of posted on part 14 and already 3 pages on 15!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Hey - be nice to the newbies and their questions!  Don't want to discourage anybody...

T's in LABOR?!  I gotta go back and see what I missed on the old thread


----------



## jeniamt

oh man, for some reason during the move I lost all my quotes.  The only one I remember was my reply to:

LisaZoe:

Here is the front of the dress, I posted it and then a few posts later you posted your Jasmine and mine looked so sad compared to the one you did!  The eyes are really difficult form me.  I love how large you make your designs and I think that might make the eyes easier form me!  We'll see, my next project is Ursula.


----------



## livndisney

Ok, I'm tired and going to bed. I will post pics tomorrow of the Dalmation outfit I made for the spotted child  lmao


----------



## disneymommieof2

Wait Cindee I'm just posting the mulan pics!!!


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> Ok, I'm tired and going to bed. I will post pics tomorrow of the Dalmation outfit I made for the spotted child lmao


 
Oooh!  I can't wait!


----------



## disneymommieof2

The last panel will be blue. I just can't decide what to put on it!!


----------



## phins_jazy

I love the flamingo dress!


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> Oooh!  I can't wait!



Ok, I won't be like TJ and make you wait


----------



## jham

disneymommieof2 said:


> The last panel will be blue. I just can't decide what to put on it!!


 
soooo cute Anna!  But I couldn't decide what to put on the last panel either!  Would the cricket be scary?  I'm afraid of crickets because they are almost like grashoppers which jump in my face and make me scream.


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> Ok, I won't be like TJ and make you wait


----------



## disneymommieof2

jham said:


> soooo cute Anna!  But I couldn't decide what to put on the last panel either!  Would the cricket be scary?  I'm afraid of crickets because they are almost like grashoppers which jump in my face and make me scream.



Yeah I think the crickee is out because he is blue and the panel is blue so he wouldn't show up very well. 
I really don't like the locust ones with wings- Yuck!! Those things are freaky!


----------



## livndisney

I took a couple of quick pictures

Here is the front of the sundress (still needs the straps)






I also made a matching doll dress, hairbows and necklace


----------



## livndisney

disneymommieof2 said:


> Yeah I think the crickee is out because he is blue and the panel is blue so he wouldn't show up very well.
> I really don't like the locust ones with wings- Yuck!! Those things are freaky![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> What about a white or light pink lotus blossom? That would really stand out on the blue.


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> I took a couple of quick pictures
> 
> Here is the front of the sundress (still needs the straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching doll dress, hairbows and necklace


 
So cute!  I love the star fabric, it matches perfectly!


Oooh, Johnny Depp on David Letterman...I'm distracted...


----------



## teresajoy

disneymommieof2 said:


> The last panel will be blue. I just can't decide what to put on it!!



Anna, I love this!!! SOOO cute!!! I have no idea what to put on the last panel either. Those cuties are so CUTE!! 



livndisney said:


> Ok, I won't be like TJ and make you wait


HEY! 



jham said:


> soooo cute Anna!  But I couldn't decide what to put on the last panel either!  Would the cricket be scary?  I'm afraid of crickets because they are almost like grashoppers which jump in my face and make me scream.



That just made me laugh! 


livndisney said:


> I took a couple of quick pictures
> 
> Here is the front of the sundress (still needs the straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching doll dress, hairbows and necklace


CUTE!!! I love that!!!


Ok, where is T??? She just messaged on Facebook that she was coming to the Dis to check on us!!! No baby yet.


----------



## danicaw

I can't believe I made it!
I was about 20 pages behind.... but I think I am caught up!
Amazing stuff you guys have been posting lately!

Did I miss a T-Beri update?
Anyone heard?

Night All!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> What about a white or light pink lotus blossom? That would really stand out on the blue.



That's funny Cindee, because I was just coming back to post that same idea!!! It MUST be a good one!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Ok here's the hard part about the flower idea- I can't find a good picture of the tree or her hair comb! I looked for what seemed like hours last night. Who knew there were so many different kinds. I did find one from and ebay auction but the picture is tiny


----------



## LisaZoe

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Has anyone here heard of ChezAmi?



I only know about them because I've heard their knit fabric is wonderful. I haven't ordered any myself since it's more expensive than other sources but they have really cute stripes and other prints.



PrincessKell said:


> I am gonna bite the bullet, Im gonna to a more complex applique. SOOOO what is a good beginner applique besides a mickey ears. Come on girls, remember I have never done anything complex just a few mickey heads and a heart.



I think Minnie or Mickey's face is a good starting point especially if you don't try to go too small with the overall size. They are fairly simple and fun to do.



jeniamt said:


> LisaZoe:
> 
> Here is the front of the dress, I posted it and then a few posts later you posted your Jasmine and mine looked so sad compared to the one you did!  The eyes are really difficult form me.  I love how large you make your designs and I think that might make the eyes easier form me!  We'll see, my next project is Ursula.



That is cute. I think your Jasmine looks great! I still struggle with the eyes but have found that usually bigger scale appliques are more 'forgiving' of small errors.



disneymommieof2 said:


> The last panel will be blue. I just can't decide what to put on it!!



That is looking beautiful! I like the idea of a blossom of some kind. Wasn't there a scene when Mulan was talking to her father under a blooming cherry tree? It's been awhile since I watched the movie so I could very well be wrong about the type of flower.


----------



## LisaZoe

Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge. 






Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the


----------



## *Toadstool*

karebear1 said:


> Well........... just remember you can ask Teresa any questions here on this thread. She knows everything there is to know about applique and ruffles and easy to do patterns- and she doesn't even require you to read the first page to know where to find all that info!  She's a peach!






sahm1000 said:


> Any more news from T?  I'm so excited for her!  I hope she enjoys it (I know this sounds masochistic but I LOVE having babies!), and that it goes easily for her.


Oh my goodness.. that does sound masochistic to me. Please tell me you don't give birth in your house standing up? This one girl I know loves having babies and she says it is because she does it in her house standing up...



Stephres said:


> Yes, our girls grow UP, not OUT! My son is worse; I actually took out size 4T swimsuits and shorts out of his closet and he is NINE! I think I need to start sneaking raw eggs in his chocolate milk or something.
> 
> Can't wait to see your top!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool looking (and not just cause of the flamingos, which are Megan's favorite bird). Is that a pattern you buy on line?


The flamingos are a Fabric Finders fabric. I love their fabric. http://www.peanutbutter-n-jellykids.com/shop/childrenscornerpatterns03.htm#Callie Several websites sell their patterns. I see that it ends in a size 6 though. I'm going to make it and see how it turns out. I've never made it because I've never just found fabric and thought it would fit that pattern. I guess that is why I have alot of patterns I have not used.



phins_jazy said:


> I love the flamingo dress!


I didn't make it.. I posted it because I thought it was just darling. I want to copy it. That fabric is super expensive though. I'm in a co-op that is supposed to do a buy on it. 14 dollars a yard makes for an expensive dress!



livndisney said:


> I took a couple of quick pictures
> 
> Here is the front of the sundress (still needs the straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching doll dress, hairbows and necklace


Aww! That is adorable. I want to see how you do those straps. I have some of that pre-shirred fabric and I need to add straps.


livndisney said:


> What about a white or light pink lotus blossom? That would really stand out on the blue.


 I like this idea!

I am supposed to be not sewing right now. My doctor said my muscles in my shoulders and back are having a hard time healing because I am sewing. I think I need a new doctor..  
It is so hard not to sew. I have only tried some shirring this week and embroidered 1 onesie and 1 burp cloth. I am restraining myself.


----------



## LisaZoe

disneymommieof2 said:


> Ok here's the hard part about the flower idea- I can't find a good picture of the tree or her hair comb! I looked for what seemed like hours last night. Who knew there were so many different kinds. I did find one from and ebay auction but the picture is tiny



Here's what I did for her comb:






I based it on this Disney pin:


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the


Looks great. Can't wait to see what you make to go with it.



LisaZoe said:


> I only know about them because I've heard their knit fabric is wonderful. I haven't ordered any myself since it's more expensive than other sources but they have really cute stripes and other prints.


I meant to post about Chez Ami, but forgot. I have heard wonderful things about their knits. They have huge sales. Someone told me it is once a month that they put things on clearance. I plan on getting some sometime. I'm still trying to figure out if you actually need knit patterns to use knits or you can just use any pattern. I hope to order some of their lovely knits soon. Hubby is quitting his job and moving over to another company, so I am going on a serious fabric fast until his next hitch. I have been wanting Chez Ami for a while though.

**Edit**
I forgot to say one thing I LOVE about Children's Corner patterns is that she prints each size on a different piece of tissue paper so you don't have to trace. I really appreciate that. Plus if you ever have any questions about a pattern you can call the store and they will help you out.


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I did for her comb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I based it on this Disney pin:


Wow! That seriously looks like a painting instead of an applique. Her face is perfect!


----------



## jham

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I did for her comb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I based it on this Disney pin:


 
gorgeous!  And the skirt turned out great too.  I do like it better.


----------



## disneymommieof2

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I did for her comb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I based it on this Disney pin:



Thanks Lisa! That picture is much bigger than any thing I have found so far! I can't believe you used a pin to get it!! You are a true artist!!


----------



## t-beri

Thanks Karen! It took me forever to get through the g pages you guys have burned through.  
We are 2 cm and progressing. Possibly some fluid and definitely some show so since were an hour away we are doing what we can to help it along. The MW ready to send us home just yet. So we'll make another evaluation around 2am

Thanks for not ditching me. 

Anna love the new dress...too cute!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Thanks T Good luck tonight hope everything goes smoothly and you have a healthy happy baby by morning!!


----------



## PrincessKell

livndisney said:


> I took a couple of quick pictures
> 
> Here is the front of the sundress (still needs the straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching doll dress, hairbows and necklace



Love it! Its darling and the matchy matchy everything! 



LisaZoe said:


> I only know about them because I've heard their knit fabric is wonderful. I haven't ordered any myself since it's more expensive than other sources but they have really cute stripes and other prints.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Minnie or Mickey's face is a good starting point especially if you don't try to go too small with the overall size. They are fairly simple and fun to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think I might try a minnie, but im so nervous to do faces and eyes! with lovely eyelashes!! any tips on the eyelashes?



LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the




OH I do like this one better. Soooo great. I just wish I had a tiny percent of your tallent! 



t-beri said:


> Thanks Karen! It took me forever to get through the g pages you guys have burned through.
> We are 2 cm and progressing. Possibly some fluid and definitely some show so since were an hour away we are doing what we can to help it along. The MW ready to send us home just yet. So we'll make another evaluation around 2am
> 
> Thanks for not ditching me.
> 
> Anna love the new dress...too cute!



Come on baby don't make your momma drive all the way back home! and how could we ever ditch you!? We want to know everything about that baby. hahaha


----------



## LisaZoe

PrincessKell said:


> I think I might try a minnie, but im so nervous to do faces and eyes! with lovely eyelashes!! any tips on the eyelashes?



I use a fabric pen that washes away to draw the eyelashes first and then stitch along the lines. It might be easiest to do them with hand embroidery to start. You can also use a straight stitch on your machine. I do that more often now than by hand because I have trouble doing much stitching by hand anymore (darn that aging process ). I use a short stitch length and go slowly over the marks. Once I get to the end of the eyelash, I stop with the needle down and turn the fabric so I can stitch back over the same line. Here's one where I did the lashes on the machine. I think I went over the line 2 times out and back stopping before the end the second time so the lash looks more tapered to the end.


----------



## LisaZoe

disneymommieof2 said:


> Thanks Lisa! That picture is much bigger than any thing I have found so far! I can't believe you used a pin to get it!! You are a true artist!!



Thank you! I love using Disney Pins when I can because they have such a nice range of themes and variations.


----------



## ibesue

Okay you guys have been way to chatty the last few days.    I finally caught up to see you 6 pages into a new post.  I lost all my quotes.  Well, it took me a while to log on to this thread.  I always forget my password.  

Everything in the last few days has been incredible!!  I am so impressed with everyone's skills!  It's like everyone just keeps getting better and better!

T, I can't wait for the baby to come!!!  Come on baby dust!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> The last panel will be blue. I just can't decide what to put on it!!



That is so cute!!  I can' wait to see the finished dress!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I did for her comb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I based it on this Disney pin:



So cute, as usual!!!  I love all your designs!  Here is my Mickey as Jack Sparrow.  Dena digitized it for me from a disney pin!








LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the



I so LOVE that skirt.  If you can't get rid of it, you can send it to me for miss kadie!  



LisaZoe said:


> I use a fabric pen that washes away to draw the eyelashes first and then stitch along the lines. It might be easiest to do them with hand embroidery to start. You can also use a straight stitch on your machine. I do that more often now than by hand because I have trouble doing much stitching by hand anymore (darn that aging process ). I use a short stitch length and go slowly over the marks. Once I get to the end of the eyelash, I stop with the needle down and turn the fabric so I can stitch back over the same line. Here's one where I did the lashes on the machine. I think I went over the line 2 times out and back stopping before the end the second time so the lash looks more tapered to the end.



That is beautiful too!  Like I said, I love all your designs!!!  I tried hand embroidery (before I figured out my machine) and it would show through the fabric.


----------



## LisaZoe

ibesue said:


> Here is my Mickey as Jack Sparrow.  Dena digitized it for me from a disney pin!



That is cute! What size hoop do you have? I'm trying to decide if it's worth buying PED Basic if I can only do designs up to 4"x4" or if I could really do larger designs with a larger hoop - even if it means working in sections 4"x4". I wish now that I'd returned the Brother I bought last fall and spent a bit more for a Singer Futura since it wouldn't have required a separate purchase to be able to download new designs.


----------



## bclydia

Wow! The disboutiquers are burning up the internet pages tonight!
I get busy for a couple of hours and find I'm 4 pages behind on the last thread and 6 pages into the new thread already!



t-beri said:


> Thanks Karen! It took me forever to get through the g pages you guys have burned through.
> We are 2 cm and progressing. Possibly some fluid and definitely some show so since were an hour away we are doing what we can to help it along. The MW ready to send us home just yet. So we'll make another evaluation around 2am
> 
> Thanks for not ditching me.
> 
> Anna love the new dress...too cute!



Sending prayers for a safe and easy delivery.  Can't wait to hear about littlest's arrival and to see photos!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Thanks for the Help Ladies!! I'm done!! With the applique part anyway! I got it all sewed together and I ran the basting stitches, Then realized how late it is!! I have to take sophia to her first dance class in the am so I'm done for the night! All I have left to do it to attach the skirt. Wait I also need to put something on the hem. I guess I'll figure that out later! I gotta go to sleep. Oh and here's a picture of the lotus bloom:








It's also my 10 year anniversary today!


----------



## jessica52877

Guess I'll join in on page 6 this time! Wow! I am a slacker!

I only looked at this page but Mulan and Capt Jack are both really cute! I made mine from the same pin!


----------



## minnie2

I made it!  


jham said:


> No, I didn't.  So I was wondering, just how DO you applique?  Does anyone know of a good place where I can find some free patterns or instructions?  And is there anywhere I can see photos of all your stuff?


My aren't we sassy!  



jham said:


> You need two monitors Teresa!  It's the coolest!  I can post on thread 14 whilst watching for thread 15 to appear! Or I could, if I had no life and was worried about getting left behind by my imaginary friends...



I though G was bad with all his computers!



Stephres said:


> Yes, our girls grow UP, not OUT! My son is worse; I actually took out size 4T swimsuits and shorts out of his closet and he is NINE! I think I need to start sneaking raw eggs in his chocolate milk or something.


Sounds like Nikki!  I don't think she EVER grew OUT.  i just measured her for the Faith double layer top and in that top she measures a 5/6 at 9!  Though with how she has eaten the past week at my mom's i am surprised she isn't growing out..



livndisney said:


> I took a couple of quick pictures
> 
> Here is the front of the sundress (still needs the straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching doll dress, hairbows and necklace


So cute!  I love the fabric choices.



LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the


Love your stuff.  



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I did for her comb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I based it on this Disney pin:


great!



t-beri said:


> Thanks Karen! It took me forever to get through the g pages you guys have burned through.
> We are 2 cm and progressing. Possibly some fluid and definitely some show so since were an hour away we are doing what we can to help it along. The MW ready to send us home just yet. So we'll make another evaluation around 2am
> 
> Thanks for not ditching me.
> 
> Anna love the new dress...too cute!


T good luck!  Have a safe easy delivery and a healthy baby!  



ibesue said:


> Okay you guys have been way to chatty the last few days.    I finally caught up to see you 6 pages into a new post.  I lost all my quotes.  Well, it took me a while to log on to this thread.  I always forget my password.
> 
> 
> So cute, as usual!!!  I love all your designs!  Here is my Mickey as Jack Sparrow.  Dena digitized it for me from a disney pin!


That is great!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Thanks for the Help Ladies!! I'm done!! With the applique part anyway! I got it all sewed together and I ran the basting stitches, Then realized how late it is!! I have to take sophia to her first dance class in the am so I'm done for the night! All I have left to do it to attach the skirt. Wait I also need to put something on the hem. I guess I'll figure that out later! I gotta go to sleep. Oh and here's a picture of the lotus bloom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also my 10 year anniversary today!


Beautiful!!!!!!  

Jessica,  Can I post some of the pictures of our day together????


----------



## minnie2

oops forgot to sub...


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

I made it, but I almost got lost in the move!  My stupied GPS kept saying "recalculating"  Hmmmmphh... frustrating!!


----------



## Rymer

is anyones etsy ID "mommiemade"  from  here?? If so please PM me!! 
thanks!!
Amy


----------



## jessica52877

minnie2 said:


> Jessica,  Can I post some of the pictures of our day together????



Post away! I have so many pictures to post but not the time!


----------



## jessica52877

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I made it, but I almost got lost in the move!  My stupied GPS kept saying "recalculating"  Hmmmmphh... frustrating!!



Tom, you are always so funny!


----------



## sohappy

I'm here!  Great stuff posted in just 6 pages.  Love captain jack and can't wait to see mulan.

I am off to get Kristine- she is in a real move and will miss this one.


----------



## jessica52877

sohappy said:


> I'm here!  Great stuff posted in just 6 pages.  Love captain jack and can't wait to see mulan.
> 
> I am off to get Kristine- she is in a real move and will miss this one.



Always thinking of others! I saw she posted last night and can't wait for them to move! Hope the move goes well Kristine!

What did you end up getting sewn the other week Stacy?

-------

I just finished reading quickly the last 10 pages of the other thread! 

Love the AG doll outfts Cindee! Morgan looked so cute with all the dolls! Love the dalmation outfit too! Those starts did match perfectly!

---------

Oh great! Now, I forget what else I had to say!! Besides there so many cute things posted!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Oh wow..a new thread, and I am already behind!  Our trip is just a little over a month away and I am trying to spend more time sewing in between the kids' activities, and breaking up fights between them!!  

I didn't get to go back and catch up on the previous thread, but love the Mulan outfit!!


----------



## Stephres

LisaZoe said:


>



I love it with the darker pink rolled hem! Did you tell us what the top is going to be?



*Toadstool* said:


> The flamingos are a Fabric Finders fabric. I love their fabric. http://www.peanutbutter-n-jellykids.com/shop/childrenscornerpatterns03.htm#Callie Several websites sell their patterns. I see that it ends in a size 6 though. I'm going to make it and see how it turns out. I've never made it because I've never just found fabric and thought it would fit that pattern. I guess that is why I have alot of patterns I have not used.



Wow, I almost glad that most of those patterns are for little ones, because they are soooo cute! I hope your shoulder feels better, listen to the doctor because I have heard shoulder surgery is not fun!



disneymommieof2 said:


>



Cute! I love the baby Mulan! Happy anniversary!


----------



## coteau_chick

I made it here.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Guess it happened yesterday!  I was busy working....they convinced me to stay at the Great Wolf Lodge.....  Page 7...WOW


----------



## littlepeppers

Area sewers.  Wow, how many Lafourche/Terrebonne people do we have out here?  I'm in the Central Lafourche area.

Toadstool is Lafourche & I notice there is a Coteau.   

I need to know where is the best place to buy fabric around here.  I can't find any pink w/ white polka-dot.  I need a Minnie from the Clubhouse dress for DD & I don't necessarily want to order any online.


----------



## karebear1

sohappy said:


> I'm here!  Great stuff posted in just 6 pages.  Love captain jack and can't wait to see mulan.
> 
> I am off to get Kristine- she is in a real move and will miss this one.



Did you let Kristine know about the move? OIf not, I'll send her a pm with the link.  We can't leave our girl behind!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Ok, I'm tired and going to bed. I will post pics tomorrow of the Dalmation outfit I made for the spotted child  lmao



For the SPOTTED CHILD!   That turned out really cute!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the



 BEAUTIFUL!  I really love the little punch that the rolled edge gave - GREAT skirt.  You REALLY need to think about making a pattern for this!



ibesue said:


> So cute, as usual!!!  I love all your designs!  Here is my Mickey as Jack Sparrow.  Dena digitized it for me from a disney pin!



I just saw that design last night and thought of you!  I love how it stitched out.  Really cute!




disneymommieof2 said:


> Thanks for the Help Ladies!! I'm done!! With the applique part anyway! I got it all sewed together and I ran the basting stitches, Then realized how late it is!! I have to take sophia to her first dance class in the am so I'm done for the night! All I have left to do it to attach the skirt. Wait I also need to put something on the hem. I guess I'll figure that out later! I gotta go to sleep. Oh and here's a picture of the lotus bloom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also my 10 year anniversary today!




I can't wait to see the finished product.  Great job!


----------



## 2cutekidz

LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt.



Lisa, it looks great!!  Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## my*2*angels

jeniamt said:


> oh man, for some reason during the move I lost all my quotes.  The only one I remember was my reply to:
> 
> LisaZoe:
> 
> Here is the front of the dress, I posted it and then a few posts later you posted your Jasmine and mine looked so sad compared to the one you did!  The eyes are really difficult form me.  I love how large you make your designs and I think that might make the eyes easier form me!  We'll see, my next project is Ursula.



I love this!  it looks great to me!



disneymommieof2 said:


> The last panel will be blue. I just can't decide what to put on it!!



I can't wait to see this finished!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I did for her comb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I based it on this Disney pin:





LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the



Lisa, your work is just AMAZING!  Love the new version of the skirt and that Mulan is PERFECT!



livndisney said:


> I took a couple of quick pictures
> 
> Here is the front of the sundress (still needs the straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching doll dress, hairbows and necklace



Cindee this is just sooo cute! And jewelry and dolly?  You are such a good mommy!



LisaZoe said:


> I use a fabric pen that washes away to draw the eyelashes first and then stitch along the lines. It might be easiest to do them with hand embroidery to start. You can also use a straight stitch on your machine. I do that more often now than by hand because I have trouble doing much stitching by hand anymore (darn that aging process ). I use a short stitch length and go slowly over the marks. Once I get to the end of the eyelash, I stop with the needle down and turn the fabric so I can stitch back over the same line. Here's one where I did the lashes on the machine. I think I went over the line 2 times out and back stopping before the end the second time so the lash looks more tapered to the end.



LOVE this too!



ibesue said:


> Okay you guys have been way to chatty the last few days.    I finally caught up to see you 6 pages into a new post.  I lost all my quotes.  Well, it took me a while to log on to this thread.  I always forget my password.
> 
> Everything in the last few days has been incredible!!  I am so impressed with everyone's skills!  It's like everyone just keeps getting better and better!
> 
> T, I can't wait for the baby to come!!!  Come on baby dust!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute!!  I can' wait to see the finished dress!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, as usual!!!  I love all your designs!  Here is my Mickey as Jack Sparrow.  Dena digitized it for me from a disney pin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so LOVE that skirt.  If you can't get rid of it, you can send it to me for miss kadie!
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful too!  Like I said, I love all your designs!!!  I tried hand embroidery (before I figured out my machine) and it would show through the fabric.



That turned out sooo cute!


----------



## Floridamomof2

Hi All...

I tried to read through the last thread but found myself really just looking at all the great things that everyone made towards the end.  You are a very talented bunch and have inspired me to learn to applique and brush up on my sewing skills.  I have a few things that I want to get started on and keep finding more things that I want to do.  

I have done a few test samples of the applique, it is difficult for me because I have an older machine but don't think it is out of the realm of possiblities.  I am also looking for a pattern... I am really not sure what you call it so I think that is where I am having a problem.  I would like to make a dress for my daughter using the top of a t shirt and fabric on the bottom... I have been callling it a t shirt dress... Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one?  I have not looked at Joanns yet but I hope to get there later.  Thanks for any help you can provide.  

Once I get some stuff done I will post some pics and join in but for now I just love everything yall do... they are wonderfull.  


Deanna


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I made it....finally...better late than never.

T!  I hope all is going well!  Can't wait to see pics of the new one!

Lisa - I love that pink skirt!  

I love the Mulan! (forgot who is working on that one!)  It is so pretty!


update on my puppy...he is doing great!  He can walk all on his own from the front of the house to the back.  Tim still has to pick up all 86 pounds of him to carry him outside.  We are still not "out of the woods" with him just yet.  He has to get strong enough to walk on the leg which will still be a while, in the mean time he has to walk on 3 legs and that will risk him tearing his other ACL...say a prayer for him...Katie worries by the minute about him!


Thanks for all or the compliments on the kids outfits from my mini-TR!  I will try to finish up soon....we have just been going non-stop since we got home!  I really would love to do some sewing soon.  I want to try some of Carla's new patterns....may even make a top for me!  Thank goodness it comes in fluffy sizes too!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

oops


----------



## ncmomof2

Wow you all are moving fast!  

I commented on the end of the other thread about Chez Ami but it probably got lost.  I have never bought their clothing but I have ourchased thier fabric.  It goes on sale so you can get some great deals.  I have bought the twill to make diaperbags and some broadcloth for dresses.  I have not made the dresses yet.  The twill would be good for jumpers as well.  It seems high quality and it is wider than normal fabric.

This is what I made:


----------



## KARAJ

disneymommieof2 said:


> The last panel will be blue. I just can't decide what to put on it!!



I love that top portion is that just a simply sweet halter with an addition or is it a different bodice?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

PETTISKIRTS????

Can you tell me where the cheapest place to buy these are?  I love the look of them!!!!

Also, I know you probably get sick of answering these kind of questions, but I want to open the bookmarks on the first page, but it won't let me until I join.  I am having a hard time joining the bookmarks.  Is there a trick to it?  It is telling me to open the terms and conditions and there will be a page for me to fill out and email back.  Is this right?  If so, it won't work for me.  PLEASE HELP!  I feel stupid even asking this, but I would really like to have access to all of that wonderful info!!!


----------



## KARAJ

Happy Move Day ALL!!!

Love all the things, and just thought I would say hello. I have a couple of pics to post but will have to do them later, my photobucket is giving me trouble.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the


Love this skirt!  It's awesome!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I did for her comb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I based it on this Disney pin:


wow, just wow.


Floridamomof2 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I tried to read through the last thread but found myself really just looking at all the great things that everyone made towards the end.  You are a very talented bunch and have inspired me to learn to applique and brush up on my sewing skills.  I have a few things that I want to get started on and keep finding more things that I want to do.
> 
> I have done a few test samples of the applique, it is difficult for me because I have an older machine but don't think it is out of the realm of possiblities.  I am also looking for a pattern... I am really not sure what you call it so I think that is where I am having a problem.  I would like to make a dress for my daughter using the top of a t shirt and fabric on the bottom... I have been callling it a t shirt dress... Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one?  I have not looked at Joanns yet but I hope to get there later.  Thanks for any help you can provide.
> 
> Once I get some stuff done I will post some pics and join in but for now I just love everything yall do... they are wonderfull.
> 
> 
> Deanna


check out youcanmakethis.com  there are a couple of good ebook patterns for those.


ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all are moving fast!
> 
> I commented on the end of the other thread about Chez Ami but it probably got lost.  I have never bought their clothing but I have ourchased thier fabric.  It goes on sale so you can get some great deals.  I have bought the twill to make diaperbags and some broadcloth for dresses.  I have not made the dresses yet.  The twill would be good for jumpers as well.  It seems high quality and it is wider than normal fabric.
> 
> This is what I made:



super cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Better late than never so I made it.  I told DH to watch last night when we were close but he missed the jump.

I have work today and then tomorrow we leave.  I didn't make the kimono dress for Sierra but that is all I missed.  

We will be gone 6 days with the tomorrow night spent by the airport.  Have a wonderful week.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Better late than never so I made it.  I told DH to watch last night when we were close but he missed the jump.
> 
> I have work today and then tomorrow we leave.  I didn't make the kimono dress for Sierra but that is all I missed.
> 
> We will be gone 6 days with the tomorrow night spent by the airport.  Have a wonderful week.



Have a GREAT time!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

livndisney said:


> I took a couple of quick pictures
> 
> Here is the front of the sundress (still needs the straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching doll dress, hairbows and necklace


The hair bows and having everything match so perfectly is wonderful!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I did for her comb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I based it on this Disney pin:


This is just amazing.  Do you still do all of it by hand?


t-beri said:


> Thanks Karen! It took me forever to get through the g pages you guys have burned through.
> We are 2 cm and progressing. Possibly some fluid and definitely some show so since were an hour away we are doing what we can to help it along. The MW ready to send us home just yet. So we'll make another evaluation around 2am
> 
> Thanks for not ditching me.
> 
> Anna love the new dress...too cute!


Hope you are feeling ok and new baby is on the way.



ibesue said:


>


DH and I just love this design.  You are amazing.  I hope you come to teach me when Santa delivers my embroidery machine.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> Better late than never so I made it.  I told DH to watch last night when we were close but he missed the jump.
> 
> I have work today and then tomorrow we leave.  I didn't make the kimono dress for Sierra but that is all I missed.
> 
> We will be gone 6 days with the tomorrow night spent by the airport.  Have a wonderful week.



Have a wonderful trip!  Can't wait to hear about it when you get back!!


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all are moving fast!
> 
> I commented on the end of the other thread about Chez Ami but it probably got lost.  I have never bought their clothing but I have ourchased thier fabric.  It goes on sale so you can get some great deals.  I have bought the twill to make diaperbags and some broadcloth for dresses.  I have not made the dresses yet.  The twill would be good for jumpers as well.  It seems high quality and it is wider than normal fabric.
> 
> This is what I made:



Very cute stuff.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Better late than never so I made it.  I told DH to watch last night when we were close but he missed the jump.
> 
> I have work today and then tomorrow we leave.  I didn't make the kimono dress for Sierra but that is all I missed.
> 
> We will be gone 6 days with the tomorrow night spent by the airport.  Have a wonderful week.



Have a great time.



livndisney said:


> I took a couple of quick pictures
> 
> Here is the front of the sundress (still needs the straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching doll dress, hairbows and necklace



Oh, all looks great.  



disneymommieof2 said:


> The last panel will be blue. I just can't decide what to put on it!!



The blossom looks good, even though I think I quoted the pics without it.  And Happy Anniversary.  My 15th was yesterday.



LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the



Looks very nice.  I thought I liked the 1st one the way that it was, but it does look better now.



ibesue said:


>



I really like mickey as Jack Sparrow, but my boys just roll their eyes.


----------



## Clutterbug

Hello all!  I was worse than a lurker on the last thread and I know I missed so many things - I hate that!!  Thank goodness that I get to see lots of things on Facebook!  Anyway, I'm hoping to be a little less busy and maybe a bit more active on this thread.  I have missed you all and all the chatter here.

Had to come in this morning to see if there's any news from T.


----------



## mothermouse

thanks for the info on how to post pictures. I was having trouble


----------



## HeatherSue

I was going to try and keep caught up on this new thread, but I can't do it!  I want you all to know I saw the teasing about "The Doll" and how I ruined several children for life. You can't say you weren't warned! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> The kids are having their nightly fake  I really need to get all of my stash washed and ironed.   I was thinking of "Trying" my hand at an Applique after downloading Heather's Bestest Tute   I guess when I go to the big city I can get the stuff I need


Yay!!! You can do it!!



karebear1 said:


> Well........... just remember you can ask Teresa any questions here on this thread. She knows everything there is to know about applique and ruffles and easy to do patterns- and she doesn't even require you to read the first page to know where to find all that info!  She's a peach!


Yes, Teresa LOVES to answer the same question 1000s of times!!  That's why she didn't put any important information in the very first post with a HUMONGOUS stop sign.  



disneymommieof2 said:


> Seriously 3 pages in a 15 minutes!! That has to be some kind of record!!!
> 
> I need opinions please!!!
> What should my fourth applique be for sophias mulan birthday outfit?
> I have three choices in mind but feel free to offer other suggestions!
> 1. Crickee
> 2. A lotus/magnolia blossom
> 3. The word Mulan
> 
> Congrats T I know you've been waiting for littlest to make their introduction!!
> 
> Ok I guess it's been a half hour but still that crazy!!


I was going to vote for Crickee, but the lotus blossom would be pretty, too!   I LOVE the outfit so far!!!



PrincessKell said:


> I am gonna bite the bullet, Im gonna to a more complex applique. SOOOO what is a good beginner applique besides a mickey ears. Come on girls, remember I have never done anything complex just a few mickey heads and a heart.



If you're thinking of doing a face, go with something that's not human!  That way it doesn't matter so much if you mess up the eyes a little or something.


----------



## revrob

Floridamomof2 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I tried to read through the last thread but found myself really just looking at all the great things that everyone made towards the end.  You are a very talented bunch and have inspired me to learn to applique and brush up on my sewing skills.  I have a few things that I want to get started on and keep finding more things that I want to do.
> 
> I have done a few test samples of the applique, it is difficult for me because I have an older machine but don't think it is out of the realm of possiblities.  I am also looking for a pattern... I am really not sure what you call it so I think that is where I am having a problem.  I would like to make a dress for my daughter using the top of a t shirt and fabric on the bottom... I have been callling it a t shirt dress... Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one?  I have not looked at Joanns yet but I hope to get there later.  Thanks for any help you can provide.
> 
> Once I get some stuff done I will post some pics and join in but for now I just love everything yall do... they are wonderfull.
> 
> 
> Deanna



Did you read the very first post?  Did you click on the "bookmarks"?  Did you do a search in the bookmarks for "tshirt dress"?  Did you check the website that was mentioned in the first post that contains the patterns that many of us use to create our designs?  it is all mentioned in the first post.  If you check there, I bet you'll find exactly what you need.  If not, please come back and ask again, and maybe we can point you in the right direction.




ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all are moving fast!
> 
> I commented on the end of the other thread about Chez Ami but it probably got lost.  I have never bought their clothing but I have ourchased thier fabric.  It goes on sale so you can get some great deals.  I have bought the twill to make diaperbags and some broadcloth for dresses.  I have not made the dresses yet.  The twill would be good for jumpers as well.  It seems high quality and it is wider than normal fabric.
> 
> This is what I made:



Those are FAB!  Love them!


----------



## jessica52877

ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all are moving fast!
> 
> I commented on the end of the other thread about Chez Ami but it probably got lost.  I have never bought their clothing but I have ourchased thier fabric.  It goes on sale so you can get some great deals.  I have bought the twill to make diaperbags and some broadcloth for dresses.  I have not made the dresses yet.  The twill would be good for jumpers as well.  It seems high quality and it is wider than normal fabric.
> 
> This is what I made:



What pattern do you use for your bags? They are always so cute! I also love all the matching accessories!



Floridamomof2 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I tried to read through the last thread but found myself really just looking at all the great things that everyone made towards the end.  You are a very talented bunch and have inspired me to learn to applique and brush up on my sewing skills.  I have a few things that I want to get started on and keep finding more things that I want to do.
> 
> I have done a few test samples of the applique, it is difficult for me because I have an older machine but don't think it is out of the realm of possiblities.  I am also looking for a pattern... I am really not sure what you call it so I think that is where I am having a problem.  I would like to make a dress for my daughter using the top of a t shirt and fabric on the bottom... I have been callling it a t shirt dress... Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one?  I have not looked at Joanns yet but I hope to get there later.  Thanks for any help you can provide.
> 
> Once I get some stuff done I will post some pics and join in but for now I just love everything yall do... they are wonderfull.
> 
> 
> Deanna



I have never made a dress like you are talking about but I doubt there is even really a pattern for it (maybe there is) but guess what I am saying is you can do it without a pattern!

Decide how long you want the dress and where you want to cut off the tshirt at. I think some cut close to the bottom and others a bit higher up. Your fabric will need to be the desired length - tshirt length + add about an inch or so for seam allowance and hem. 

I would go with about 2x as wide as the shirt (front and back). Or just measure across the front and do that x 4 (times 4 because you didn't measure the back). 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## *Toadstool*

t-beri said:


> Thanks Karen! It took me forever to get through the g pages you guys have burned through.
> We are 2 cm and progressing. Possibly some fluid and definitely some show so since were an hour away we are doing what we can to help it along. The MW ready to send us home just yet. So we'll make another evaluation around 2am
> 
> Thanks for not ditching me.
> 
> Anna love the new dress...too cute!


Oooh.. no updates. That must mean she had the baby?



disneymommieof2 said:


> Thanks for the Help Ladies!! I'm done!! With the applique part anyway! I got it all sewed together and I ran the basting stitches, Then realized how late it is!! I have to take sophia to her first dance class in the am so I'm done for the night! All I have left to do it to attach the skirt. Wait I also need to put something on the hem. I guess I'll figure that out later! I gotta go to sleep. Oh and here's a picture of the lotus bloom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also my 10 year anniversary today!


Beautiful! Happy anniversary! My DH is going to be home for our anniversary for the first time ever this year. I am super excited. 


littlepeppers said:


> Area sewers.  Wow, how many Lafourche/Terrebonne people do we have out here?  I'm in the Central Lafourche area.
> 
> Toadstool is Lafourche & I notice there is a Coteau.
> 
> I need to know where is the best place to buy fabric around here.  I can't find any pink w/ white polka-dot.  I need a Minnie from the Clubhouse dress for DD & I don't necessarily want to order any online.


Coteau is not from Houma just so you know.. I can't remember where she is from. I just know it isn't super close to me.
I live in Cut Off.. do you live in Raceland or Lockport?? I have some pink with white dots. I got it at Joann in New Orleans. There is an heirloom shop in Lockport, but she is kinda expensive. Definitely worth just going in and looking though. Oooh maybe we can be fabric shopping buddies. 
There is a new quilt shop that opened here too. Her fabric is really cheap.


----------



## my*2*angels

T HAS NOT HAD THE BABY, YET!  SHE HAS MADE TERESA PROMISE TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IF AND WHEN IT HAPPENS THOUGH! and I am not yelling, just wanted to make sure everyone saw!


----------



## aimeeg

livndisney said:


> Ok, I'm tired and going to bed. I will post pics tomorrow of the Dalmation outfit I made for the spotted child  lmao



This made me giggle! Sorry about the spots. The dress is super cute. 



LisaZoe said:


> I use a fabric pen that washes away to draw the eyelashes first and then stitch along the lines. It might be easiest to do them with hand embroidery to start. You can also use a straight stitch on your machine. I do that more often now than by hand because I have trouble doing much stitching by hand anymore (darn that aging process ). I use a short stitch length and go slowly over the marks. Once I get to the end of the eyelash, I stop with the needle down and turn the fabric so I can stitch back over the same line. Here's one where I did the lashes on the machine. I think I went over the line 2 times out and back stopping before the end the second time so the lash looks more tapered to the end.



Lisa, that is really good advice. I am going to go back and look at Alice's eyes. I have not showed Hannah the Alice Vida yet because she has been not the best little girl the last few weeks. I did not want to reward her behaviour. KWIM She has had a better week so maybe if she keeps it up I will give her the dress next weekend. The plan is for Hannah to wear it to her sisters Mad Tea Party Bday party, the to WDW and her Kindergarten orientation. 

I will say that owning a LisaZoe is like taking a sewing class. I was so impressed with all the finishing details. You know how sometimes things look better on the screen- well her dresses look 1000 times better in person. You know how pretty they are on the monitor.


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Better late than never so I made it.  I told DH to watch last night when we were close but he missed the jump.
> 
> I have work today and then tomorrow we leave.  I didn't make the kimono dress for Sierra but that is all I missed.
> 
> We will be gone 6 days with the tomorrow night spent by the airport.  Have a wonderful week.


Have a great trip!!!!  



my*2*angels said:


> T HAS NOT HAD THE BABY, YET!  SHE HAS MADE TERESA PROMISE TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IF AND WHEN IT HAPPENS THOUGH! and I am not yelling, just wanted to make sure everyone saw!


thanks for the update!  Even if you where shouting who cares we are all so excited aout the new baby!


----------



## ncmomof2

jessica52877 said:


> What pattern do you use for your bags? They are always so cute! I also love all the matching accessories!



I made up the pattern myself.  The first bag I made was from a YouCanMakeThis pattern and I have worked on it from there.


----------



## emcreative

/weakwave

Seems the flu has passed (knock on wood) I'm just in the "weak" phase.

So much cute stuff posted.  Can't wait for news in T's baby! (would that make him/her the T-baby?)


----------



## teresajoy

ibesue said:


> Okay you guys have been way to chatty the last few days.    I finally caught up to see you 6 pages into a new post.  I lost all my quotes.  Well, it took me a while to log on to this thread.  I always forget my password.
> 
> Everything in the last few days has been incredible!!  I am so impressed with everyone's skills!  It's like everyone just keeps getting better and better!
> 
> T, I can't wait for the baby to come!!!  Come on baby dust!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute!!  I can' wait to see the finished dress!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, as usual!!!  I love all your designs!  Here is my Mickey as Jack Sparrow.  Dena digitized it for me from a disney pin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so LOVE that skirt.  If you can't get rid of it, you can send it to me for miss kadie!
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful too!  Like I said, I love all your designs!!!  I tried hand embroidery (before I figured out my machine) and it would show through the fabric.



Very cute!!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> That is cute! What size hoop do you have? I'm trying to decide if it's worth buying PED Basic if I can only do designs up to 4"x4" or if I could really do larger designs with a larger hoop - even if it means working in sections 4"x4". I wish now that I'd returned the Brother I bought last fall and spent a bit more for a Singer Futura since it wouldn't have required a separate purchase to be able to download new designs.



My cousin, who is somewhat famous in the machine embroidery world (she wrote a few books) told me that with her Rose, which only does 4X4, you can move the big hoop along and do bigger appliques with it.  I'm not sure if the Brother works the same way, but I am hoping it does! I have the Disney Brother and would love to be able to do some of Heather's cool designs! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Thanks for the Help Ladies!! I'm done!! With the applique part anyway! I got it all sewed together and I ran the basting stitches, Then realized how late it is!! I have to take sophia to her first dance class in the am so I'm done for the night! All I have left to do it to attach the skirt. Wait I also need to put something on the hem. I guess I'll figure that out later! I gotta go to sleep. Oh and here's a picture of the lotus bloom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also my 10 year anniversary today!



See how smart Cindee is!! That is PERFECT!!! I love this outfit! We just  adore Mulan! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I made it, but I almost got lost in the move!  My stupied GPS kept saying "recalculating"  Hmmmmphh... frustrating!!


Oh, I HATE when that happens!! I'm glad you made it! 


Rymer said:


> is anyones etsy ID "mommiemade"  from  here?? If so please PM me!!
> thanks!!
> Amy



Yes, she is, but did you try messaging her right on Etsy? That would probably be your best bet. 



karebear1 said:


> Did you let Kristine know about the move? OIf not, I'll send her a pm with the link.  We can't leave our girl behind!


I let her know last night on Facebook. 


Floridamomof2 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I tried to read through the last thread but found myself really just looking at all the great things that everyone made towards the end.  You are a very talented bunch and have inspired me to learn to applique and brush up on my sewing skills.  I have a few things that I want to get started on and keep finding more things that I want to do.
> 
> I have done a few test samples of the applique, it is difficult for me because I have an older machine but don't think it is out of the realm of possiblities.  I am also looking for a pattern... I am really not sure what you call it so I think that is where I am having a problem.  I would like to make a dress for my daughter using the top of a t shirt and fabric on the bottom... I have been callling it a t shirt dress... Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one?  I have not looked at Joanns yet but I hope to get there later.  Thanks for any help you can provide.
> 
> Once I get some stuff done I will post some pics and join in but for now I just love everything yall do... they are wonderfull.
> 
> 
> Deanna



 !!!!! I see Jessica already gave you some excellent directions! I have a few directions in the bookmarks (link in the first post) to some t-shirt dresses too. And, if you run into trouble, please come and ask us for help! I have never actually made a t-shirt dress before. Some people think they are the easiest things in the world and some people hate making them! So, don't get discouraged if you don't get it perfect on the first try! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> PETTISKIRTS????
> 
> Can you tell me where the cheapest place to buy these are?  I love the look of them!!!!
> 
> Also, I know you probably get sick of answering these kind of questions, but I want to open the bookmarks on the first page, but it won't let me until I join.  I am having a hard time joining the bookmarks.  Is there a trick to it?  It is telling me to open the terms and conditions and there will be a page for me to fill out and email back.  Is this right?  If so, it won't work for me.  PLEASE HELP!  I feel stupid even asking this, but I would really like to have access to all of that wonderful info!!!



I know where to get pettis for $44, you can PM me of the info. 

Hmm, you shouldn't have to sign up to view the bookmarks, it is suppose to just take you to my public bookmark page. Is anyone else having trouble with this? Thanks for letting me know, i'll look into it! 

I have some of the bookmarks here too:  http://www.wists.com/teresajoy that site has pictures, but I don't have all the bookmarks on there yet, it's taking me awhile!


----------



## 2cutekidz

revrob said:


> Did you read the very first post?  Did you click on the "bookmarks"?  Did you do a search in the bookmarks for "tshirt dress"?  Did you check the website that was mentioned in the first post that contains the patterns that many of us use to create our designs?  it is all mentioned in the first post.  If you check there, I bet you'll find exactly what you need.  If not, please come back and ask again, and maybe we can point you in the right direction.



Revrob this is not directed specifically at you, your post is just the latest...

Honestly, do we have to get mean when a question is asked more than once?!  If you don't want to answer it don't, but don't get sarcastic to someone coming to us looking for help.  Sarcasm comes off different to everyone especially online not face to face, and a newbie doesn't know how helpful we really are.  The first post may be helpful to some and obnoxious to others   Alot of people might be jumping in towards the end.  One person just mentioned shes having trouble with the bookmarks, and I know they're waaay confusing to me and I've been aound since they were created.  Let's keep it friendly to all. 



Floridamomof2 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I tried to read through the last thread but found myself really just looking at all the great things that everyone made towards the end.  You are a very talented bunch and have inspired me to learn to applique and brush up on my sewing skills.  I have a few things that I want to get started on and keep finding more things that I want to do.
> 
> I have done a few test samples of the applique, it is difficult for me because I have an older machine but don't think it is out of the realm of possiblities.  I am also looking for a pattern... I am really not sure what you call it so I think that is where I am having a problem.  I would like to make a dress for my daughter using the top of a t shirt and fabric on the bottom... I have been callling it a t shirt dress... Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one?  I have not looked at Joanns yet but I hope to get there later.  Thanks for any help you can provide.
> 
> Once I get some stuff done I will post some pics and join in but for now I just love everything yall do... they are wonderfull.
> 
> 
> Deanna



Youcamakethis.com has at least one ebook on the teeshirt dress.  Here's a free tute too.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4738134_tee-shirt-dress.html

This one has a few pictures too.

http://thelongthread.com/?p=1041


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  I really love the little punch that the rolled edge gave - GREAT skirt.  You REALLY need to think about making a pattern for this!



After having issues when I tried to do a second skirt based on my 'best guess' for proportions, I sat down yesterday afternoon and measured the original skirt. I'm also working on steps for the construction. I want to make it as simple as possible but I'll definitely have people test it once I'm at that point. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> PETTISKIRTS????
> 
> Can you tell me where the cheapest place to buy these are?  I love the look of them!!!!
> 
> Also, I know you probably get sick of answering these kind of questions, but I want to open the bookmarks on the first page, but it won't let me until I join.  I am having a hard time joining the bookmarks.  Is there a trick to it?  It is telling me to open the terms and conditions and there will be a page for me to fill out and email back.  Is this right?  If so, it won't work for me.  PLEASE HELP!  I feel stupid even asking this, but I would really like to have access to all of that wonderful info!!!



Hmm, I just tried it and the bookmark page opened. I definitely didn't sign up for anything. There are many links in that post so maybe you clicked one of the others instead. I know that several require an account to open, such as the photobucket account and the Big Give board.



MinnieVanMom said:


> This is just amazing.  Do you still do all of it by hand?



'By hand' to me means guided by hand through the machine. Right now, that's how I do all my appliques. 



aimeeg said:


> Lisa, that is really good advice. I am going to go back and look at Alice's eyes. I have not showed Hannah the Alice Vida yet because she has been not the best little girl the last few weeks. I did not want to reward her behaviour. KWIM She has had a better week so maybe if she keeps it up I will give her the dress next weekend. The plan is for Hannah to wear it to her sisters Mad Tea Party Bday party, then to WDW and her Kindergarten orientation.



I hope Hannah enjoys wearing her dress. It's nice to know she'll have multiple chances to wear it, too. 

I totally know what you mean about behavior issues. Zoe has been tired after day camp which means she can quickly get grumpy, whiny and argumentative. I've moved her bedtime a bit earlier - not as early as for school but earlier than if she was just staying around home all day. It's gotten better after I warned her that she'll lose additional weeks at day camp if this continues. I just wish she'd sleep in more... she's still usually up well before 7am even though we don't get her to camp until 8:30.



aimeeg said:


> I will say that owning a LisaZoe is like taking a sewing class. I was so impressed with all the finishing details. You know how sometimes things look better on the screen- well her dresses look 1000 times better in person. You know how pretty they are on the monitor.



Thank you so much! I'd much prefer to know the item looks better in person than photos. My photo skills are passable but I try to show things at their best without digital embellishment. Honestly, sometimes I see photos on  so 'enhanced' that it's hard to tell what the item looks like. Also, although I really admire those who can do amazing photos, at times they are so artistically shot that the focus is no longer the item for sale. KWIM?


----------



## my*2*angels

LisaZoe said:


> After having issues when I tried to do a second skirt based on my 'best guess' for proportions, I sat down yesterday afternoon and measured the original skirt. I'm also working on steps for the construction. I want to make it as simple as possible but I'll definitely have people test it once I'm at that point.



Hurry up Lisa!  I leave for Disney the 1st of October!


----------



## 2cutekidz

LisaZoe said:


> After having issues when I tried to do a second skirt based on my 'best guess' for proportions, I sat down yesterday afternoon and measured the original skirt. I'm also working on steps for the construction. I want to make it as simple as possible but I'll definitely have people test it once I'm at that point.




Awesome!!  Thats a pattern I'd buy!!!


----------



## emcreative

**Twirly Skirts**

I think I'm going to use that bookmark for Emmy's skirt (thanks for the suggestion!  )

My question is that it only lists children's sizes (and European sizes!).  Is there anyone good at math that can help me figure out what to cut for an adult size skirt?  

http://houseonhillroad.typepad.com/photos/twirly_skirt/skirt_002_1_1.html

I would need a skirt in women's size large (I'm guessing 32 in waist) for someone who is about 5'1.


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> My cousin, who is somewhat famous in the machine embroidery world (she wrote a few books) told me that with her Rose, which only does 4X4, you can move the big hoop along and do bigger appliques with it. I'm not sure if the Brother works the same way, but I am hoping it does! I have the Disney Brother and would love to be able to do some of Heather's cool designs!



That's what I'm hoping, too! I can't imagine they'd make a larger hoop for the machine if it didn't allow for larger appliques even if they're done in sections. I've held off buying more accessories for my machine until I know they'll be something I actually use more than once or twice. It's so hard to work new 'gadgets' into my budget when I'm not sure they'll be useful for my business.


----------



## revrob

2cutekidz said:


> Revrob this is not directed specifically at you, your post is just the latest...
> 
> Honestly, do we have to get mean when a question is asked more than once?!  If you don't want to answer it don't, but don't get sarcastic to someone coming to us looking for help.  Sarcasm comes off different to everyone especially online not face to face, and a newbie doesn't know how helpful we really are.  The first post may be helpful to some and obnoxious to others   Alot of people might be jumping in towards the end.  One person just mentioned shes having trouble with the bookmarks, and I know they're waaay confusing to me and I've been aound since they were created.  Let's keep it friendly to all.
> 
> 
> 
> Youcamakethis.com has at least one ebook on the teeshirt dress.  Here's a free tute too.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4738134_tee-shirt-dress.html
> 
> This one has a few pictures too.
> 
> http://thelongthread.com/?p=1041




Totally didn't mean it sarcastic.  Sorry if it came across that way.  





LisaZoe said:


> After having issues when I tried to do a second skirt based on my 'best guess' for proportions, I sat down yesterday afternoon and measured the original skirt. I'm also working on steps for the construction. I want to make it as simple as possible but I'll definitely have people test it once I'm at that point.
> 
> Hmm, I just tried it and the bookmark page opened. I definitely didn't sign up for anything. There are many links in that post so maybe you clicked one of the others instead. I know that several require an account to open, such as the photobucket account and the Big Give board.



I would LOVE to own this pattern!  PLEASE let me know as soon as it's available!  It's absolutely gorgeous!

INTERESTING that you were able to open the bookmarks without any problem.


----------



## aimeeg

Floridamomof2 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I have done a few test samples of the applique, it is difficult for me because I have an older machine but don't think it is out of the realm of possiblities.  I am also looking for a pattern... I am really not sure what you call it so I think that is where I am having a problem.  I would like to make a dress for my daughter using the top of a t shirt and fabric on the bottom... I have been callling it a t shirt dress... Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one?  I have not looked at Joanns yet but I hope to get there later.  Thanks for any help you can provide.
> 
> 
> Deanna



Here are a few ideas. Have fun!  Make sure to check out the I Made This pics on the right. 

http://youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Pixie-T-Shirt-Dress.htm

http://youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/How-to-Make-an-Ultra-Tiered-Twirl-Tee-Dress.htm

http://youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/How-to-Make-a-T-shirt-Twirl-Dress.htm

http://youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Make-Your-Own-T-Dress.htm

Be careful ycmt can be adicitve. 

Here are the links from Teresa's bookmarks. I did not go through them one by one but you can check them out. 

http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy/#current


----------



## emcreative

Oh!  As far as the membership comment, what the poster might have meant is that some of the links from the first post took you to a place that required membership to view it. There were two on some other "disboutiquers" board (not the big give) I found linked.  So it wasn't membership here that was needed, but membership at the board to which you arrived.

Unfortunately, there are also some links that are no longer available and take you to a dead end.


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> That's what I'm hoping, too! I can't imagine they'd make a larger hoop for the machine if it didn't allow for larger appliques even if they're done in sections. I've held off buying more accessories for my machine until I know they'll be something I actually use more than once or twice. It's so hard to work new 'gadgets' into my budget when I'm not sure they'll be useful for my business.



Ok, you buy it then you can tell us all if it is worth it!!  


I think the Brother website is very vague about how to use the big hoop, which really kind of bugs me. If I buy it I really want to know it will do what I want it to. I tried looking at some of the different Brother embroidery machine boards, but I didn't see much about the big hoop. 

Let me know if you find any definite information out about it. And, if I do, I will let you know too.


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> **Twirly Skirts**
> 
> I think I'm going to use that bookmark for Emmy's skirt (thanks for the suggestion!  )
> 
> My question is that it only lists children's sizes (and European sizes!).  Is there anyone good at math that can help me figure out what to cut for an adult size skirt?
> 
> http://houseonhillroad.typepad.com/photos/twirly_skirt/skirt_002_1_1.html
> 
> I would need a skirt in women's size large (I'm guessing 32 in waist) for someone who is about 5'1.



It looks to me that you would be fine using her measurments for the 130CM one.


----------



## my*2*angels

Lisa if I had half of your applique skills I wouldn't need an embroidery machine!  When you applique you are not restricted by a hoop!  I can only do 5x7 which was fine for a while, but now that Sydni is in a bigger sizes I wish I could do the big appliques for her.  In case you haven't noticed, I am VERY jealous of your talent!


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> It looks to me that you would be fine using her measurments for the 130CM one.




I admit I could TOTALLY be missing something here (even simple math is usually a lost cause for me) but wouldn't that end up being really short?  That is for 50-54 inches and Em is at about 61 inches?


----------



## jham

T UPDATE:

Tifani is right now laboring at home so she may pop in. No pun intended.  Things are going slow and I think she's pretty tired!  Send her lots of progression pixie dust!


----------



## my*2*angels

Jeanne, I was just  coming over to update!  Thanks for doing it!  Please send prayers and good thoughts her way guys!


----------



## revrob

GOOD (FAST) LABOR THOUGHTS FOR T!


----------



## littlepeppers

Coteau is not from Houma just so you know.. I can't remember where she is from. I just know it isn't super close to me.
I live in Cut Off.. do you live in Raceland or Lockport?? I have some pink with white dots. I got it at Joann in New Orleans. There is an heirloom shop in Lockport, but she is kinda expensive. Definitely worth just going in and looking though. Oooh maybe we can be fabric shopping buddies. 
There is a new quilt shop that opened here too. Her fabric is really cheap.[/QUOTE]

I live in Raceland.  Places to shop in Lockport.  Get out of town.  Let me know where.  I'm in for shopping.  My DH is home 1/2 of every week to watch the kids.  

I'm just learning how to sew & measuring isn't my thing.  I hate hems.


----------



## Adi12982

my*2*angels said:


> Lisa if I had half of your applique skills I wouldn't need an embroidery machine! In case you haven't noticed, I am VERY jealous of your talent!



I think we should start a club, because I couldn't agree with you more!



jham said:


> T UPDATE:
> 
> Tifani is right now laboring at home so she may pop in. No pun intended.  Things are going slow and I think she's pretty tired!  Send her lots of progression pixie dust!


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> Ok, you buy it then you can tell us all if it is worth it!!
> 
> 
> I think the Brother website is very vague about how to use the big hoop, which really kind of bugs me. If I buy it I really want to know it will do what I want it to. I tried looking at some of the different Brother embroidery machine boards, but I didn't see much about the big hoop.
> 
> Let me know if you find any definite information out about it. And, if I do, I will let you know too.


You guys figure it out ad let me know!  I have a brother too ad would LOVE to do larger appliques!


----------



## jessica52877

ncmomof2 said:


> I made up the pattern myself.  The first bag I made was from a YouCanMakeThis pattern and I have worked on it from there.



Thanks! I think you probably have answered that before! It is really cute and I keep thinking about buying a pattern (nevermind I have 6 or so here) but none of them had exactly what I wanted. I guess I should just take one and tweak it!

The bookmarks worked for me but if it is after you click on it then I see what you are saying. I haven't run across one yet but sure they exist! I do find some dead ends here and there. I constantly move my stuff and others probably do too! I REALLY try not to click on the bookmarks because if I do I am lost in bookmark land for quite a while. I just love browsing through everything!

And TRACIE, where are you? I have seen or heard from you in a while!


----------



## ibesue

LisaZoe said:


> That is cute! What size hoop do you have? I'm trying to decide if it's worth buying PED Basic if I can only do designs up to 4"x4" or if I could really do larger designs with a larger hoop - even if it means working in sections 4"x4". I wish now that I'd returned the Brother I bought last fall and spent a bit more for a Singer Futura since it wouldn't have required a separate purchase to be able to download new designs.



Lisa, I have the mega hoop and I use it all the time!  I love making big appliques!  I occasionally use my 5 X7 hoop and I don't think I have ever used my 4 X 4 hoop or the smaller one!  My book talks about using a multi positioned hoop and my understanding is that you rehoop to make even bigger designs.  But that takes thinking and I don't like to work that hard.    Or maybe its just my non tech mind can't quite wrap itself around it?  



revrob said:


> I just saw that design last night and thought of you!  I love how it stitched out.  Really cute!



Thanks, it did stitch out cute, but it was a lot of work.  And of course I made it even bigger than the design was.  It barely fit in the mega hoop width wise.  It was hard cutting the hair!  I think it was a 45 minute design that took several hours!  But I really liked the way it turned out!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Better late than never so I made it.  I told DH to watch last night when we were close but he missed the jump.
> 
> I have work today and then tomorrow we leave.  I didn't make the kimono dress for Sierra but that is all I missed.
> 
> We will be gone 6 days with the tomorrow night spent by the airport.  Have a wonderful week.



Have a GREAT time!!  I would meet with you, but my AP is blocked out.  PM me if you need a off prem trip to a great fabric store!  Just a couple of miles from disneyland!



MinnieVanMom said:


> DH and I just love this design.  You are amazing.  I hope you come to teach me when Santa delivers my embroidery machine.



Thanks and when Santa comes to visit I can help!!



tricia said:


> I really like mickey as Jack Sparrow, but my boys just roll their eyes.







my*2*angels said:


> T HAS NOT HAD THE BABY, YET!  SHE HAS MADE TERESA PROMISE TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IF AND WHEN IT HAPPENS THOUGH! and I am not yelling, just wanted to make sure everyone saw!



Thanks for the update!  I guess I will watch facebook for updates!



LisaZoe said:


> After having issues when I tried to do a second skirt based on my 'best guess' for proportions, I sat down yesterday afternoon and measured the original skirt. I'm also working on steps for the construction. I want to make it as simple as possible but I'll definitely have people test it once I'm at that point.
> 
> I totally know what you mean about behavior issues. Zoe has been tired after day camp which means she can quickly get grumpy, whiny and argumentative. I've moved her bedtime a bit earlier - not as early as for school but earlier than if she was just staying around home all day. It's gotten better after I warned her that she'll lose additional weeks at day camp if this continues. I just wish she'd sleep in more... she's still usually up well before 7am even though we don't get her to camp until 8:30.



I will love that ebook too!  I just love the look of the skirt!!

Hmmm, summer behavior issues?  I think I have heard from 2 of my DD's this week with the exact same thing!    Sometimes its really nice to be the Nana!!!  



jham said:


> T UPDATE:
> 
> Tifani is right now laboring at home so she may pop in. No pun intended.  Things are going slow and I think she's pretty tired!  Send her lots of progression pixie dust!



More baby labor dust being sent!



jessica52877 said:


> The bookmarks worked for me but if it is after you click on it then I see what you are saying. I haven't run across one yet but sure they exist! I do find some dead ends here and there. I constantly move my stuff and others probably do too! I REALLY try not to click on the bookmarks because if I do I am lost in bookmark land for quite a while. I just love browsing through everything!



I agree with this!  If I go in there looking for anything, I find time seems to speed up and the next thing I know, its way later than I think it is!    And then some sites have blogs and then I go blog hopping!    And then its time for DH to come home and he asks what I did all day...


----------



## MouseTriper

Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!



And the minute you get home-I want a page full of pictures of that sweet boy and his FOREVER FAMILY!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> I admit I could TOTALLY be missing something here (even simple math is usually a lost cause for me) but wouldn't that end up being really short?  That is for 50-54 inches and Em is at about 61 inches?



Woops!! Yes, you would need to add about 6" to the length measurement she gives you. 



minnie2 said:


> You guys figure it out ad let me know!  I have a brother too ad would LOVE to do larger appliques!


SOMEONE must know!!! Hey anyone out there have a Brother that only does 4X4s and have the bigger hoop??? YOO HOO!!! I know you are out there somewhere!!! 

(there, that should do it!  )



ibesue said:


> 1.)Lisa, I have the mega hoop and I use it all the time!  I love making big appliques!  I occasionally use my 5 X7 hoop and I don't think I have ever used my 4 X 4 hoop or the smaller one!  My book talks about using a multi positioned hoop and my understanding is that you rehoop to make even bigger designs.  But that takes thinking and I don't like to work that hard.    Or maybe its just my non tech mind can't quite wrap itself around it?
> 2.)I agree with this!  If I go in there looking for anything, I find time seems to speed up and the next thing I know, its way later than I think it is!    And then some sites have blogs and then I go blog hopping!    And then its time for DH to come home and he asks what I did all day...



1.)I don't think you have the same kind of machine as we do, do you? Our Brothers will only stitch out a 4X4 area. We would have to have the repositionable hoop.  I should have had my cousin bring her machine just to show me how that works! 

2.) I do the SAME thing!!


----------



## jham

MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!! Well at least I found you all. I have GREAT news to tell you. *Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!* I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!! Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers. You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!


 
I'm so excited for you Beth!    You'd better get your camera out and get some brand new photos of that boy for us!


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> And the minute you get home-I want a page full of pictures of that sweet boy and his FOREVER FAMILY!!!!





jham said:


> I'm so excited for you Beth!    You'd better get your camera out and get some brand new photos of that boy for us!



Thank you guys!!!!  Oh boy do I have pictures!!!!  I am not called a "photo freak" for nothing!!!!   I have almost 19 months worth of pictures to share...are you ready??????  Hahahahaha....!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Do any of you know where I can purchase some *black**/orange* striped knit???? Also looking for black/lime green striped knit (or any shade of a lighter green)???


----------



## emcreative

MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!



YAY!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> Do any of you know where I can purchase some *black**/orange* striped knit???? Also looking for black/lime green striped knit (or any shade of a lighter green)???



What do you need it for? I think I have a a pair of tights


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> Thank you guys!!!!  Oh boy do I have pictures!!!!  I am not called a "photo freak" for nothing!!!!   I have almost 19 months worth of pictures to share...are you ready??????  Hahahahaha....!!!







 yep I'm ready! 

Jham I brought you a  too.


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> yep I'm ready!
> 
> Jham I brought you a  too.


 
Oooh, thanks!  It looks like it's going to be a fun party!


----------



## froggy33

aimeeg said:


> Chucks-
> 
> If at all possible I would try on the baby chucks. They can be a tight fit with the upper foot. When my girls were little chucks were always tricky to get the perfect size. I know find they run a little big on my oldest who is five. That being said . . . I LOVE chucks!!!! They are awesomely cute and go with everything. LOL JC Penny is where I buy the girls black low tops. Journey's for Kids is another good place to buy this seasons colors.





2cutekidz said:


> Not sure about sizing for you, but JCPenney used to carry the Chucks and they were a pretty good price too.  I know Target is carrying them in the bigger girls sizes maybe check online to see if they have them in baby sizes too.



Thanks!  I took my daughter to famous footwear last night.  They had a pair of black hi top, so we tried them on.  The smallest size they had was a 4.  It fits okay - just a little big, but I went ahead and got them so she can grow into them (they are having the buy one get one half off sale).  But I really want to get her a red pair for the fourth (likely have to order them) and I can't decide if I want to get the 3 for a bit better fit, or the four so they last longer.  She just started walking Tuesday (soooo exciting!!), so she isn't really walking everywhere yet.  For the fourth the shoes would really be more like an accessory!

Thanks for the help!!  I plan on looking at those stores - and I am really glad I tried them on!

Jessica


----------



## teresajoy

MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!





MouseTriper said:


> Thank you guys!!!!  Oh boy do I have pictures!!!!  I am not called a "photo freak" for nothing!!!!   I have almost 19 months worth of pictures to share...are you ready??????  :Hahahahaha....!!!



I just wanted to tell you again how SUPER excited I am for you!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> YAY!!!!!


 Thank you!!!  I am thrilled beyond words!!!!  I can't wait for Phin and Ferb's to go through as well!!!!



livndisney said:


> What do you need it for? I think I have a a pair of tights


I need some for a raglan shirt I am making for each of the kids.  I don't think the tights will be wide enough but you are so sweet.



livndisney said:


> yep I'm ready!
> 
> Jham I brought you a  too.


lol Hey where is MY mickey Bar??  oh wait.....I almost forgot...I like salty snacks more than sweet ones.  Can I have a bucket of Disney popcorn instead???  Pretty please???



jham said:


> Oooh, thanks!  It looks like it's going to be a fun party!


Hahahaha.  I wanna party at WDW with all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can I ???  Can I??


----------



## bclydia

MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!



Wooohooooo!!!!! 
Congratulations!  
Can't wait to join the photo viewing party.  I'll make the Dole Whips!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Glad I decided to check in last night, I knew the move was getting close but haven't had time to keep up with everything, so I am glad I didn't miss it.
I was 100 pages behind !!
So I scanned through and I love all the new stuff everyone has made and I am caught up on the new thread.

 Sending good vibes to T for some rapid progress and safe and healthy delivery.  As hard as it sounds some short naps worked well for me.

  Beth, so glad to hear the great news! Hope all goes well .

TO TJ and Lisa and I know someone else wanted to know--I also have the Brother emb. machine and I have PED Basic I just tried to upload a 6X10 design onto my machine from my memory card and it doesn't let you.  You can only upload designs that are 4x4.  I did read somewhere that there is software you can get to split your bigger designs but some people that have used it say it doesn't work as well as they would like.  So I guess we are all in the 'big hoop envy' group.  Since Brother has lowered prices on some of their machines I am hoping to have at least a 5x7 for Christmas  (I am wishing big, but we will see what happens).  Hope this helps some of your confusion.  As far as the bigger hoop for our machine it is mainly used for doing the same thing multiple times without needing to re-hoop, good for borders and my sister in law has used it for doing some in the hoop stuff.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> After having issues when I tried to do a second skirt based on my 'best guess' for proportions, I sat down yesterday afternoon and measured the original skirt. I'm also working on steps for the construction. I want to make it as simple as possible but I'll definitely have people test it once I'm at that point. Hmm, I just tried it and the bookmark page opened. I definitely didn't sign up for anything. There are many links in that post so maybe you clicked one of the others instead. I know that several require an account to open, such as the photobucket account and the Big Give board.'By hand' to me means guided by hand through the machine. Right now, that's how I do all my appliques. I hope Hannah enjoys wearing her dress. It's nice to know she'll have multiple chances to wear it, too. I totally know what you mean about behavior issues. Zoe has been tired after day camp which means she can quickly get grumpy, whiny and argumentative. I've moved her bedtime a bit earlier - not as early as for school but earlier than if she was just staying around home all day. It's gotten better after I warned her that she'll lose additional weeks at day camp if this continues. I just wish she'd sleep in more... she's still usually up well before 7am even though we don't get her to camp until 8:30.Thank you so much! I'd much prefer to know the item looks better in person than photos. My photo skills are passable but I try to show things at their best without digital embellishment. Honestly, sometimes I see photos on  so 'enhanced' that it's hard to tell what the item looks like. Also, although I really admire those who can do amazing photos, at times they are so artistically shot that the focus is no longer the item for sale. KWIM?


I love that your photos are authentic; it shows that your work is so good (and it really is utterly mindboggelingly amazing) that you don't need to camoflauge or enhance it.* Um, did I hear you needed testers?* If you need help finding one, I happen to know someone w/ a little girl who's drooling over those skirts and wears a size 6/7...just sayin'...





jham said:


> T UPDATE:*Tifani is right now laboring at home so she may pop in. No pun intended.* Things are going slow and I think she's pretty tired!* Send her lots of progression pixie dust!


progress,progress,progress,progress....





MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!* Well at least I found you all.* I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!** I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!* Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.* You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!





bclydia said:


> Wooohooooo!!!!! Congratulations!* Can't wait to join the photo viewing party.* I'll make the Dole Whips!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> I just wanted to tell you again how SUPER excited I am for you!!!!! ::



showoff


----------



## snubie

MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!



What wonderful news!!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

You guys are such a bad influence on me, I had to make DD a dress for her friend's b-day party at the beach  And, no, I don't even have all of my Disney outfits made yet!  I've learned those should be finished up a few hours before leaving, right?  This was my 1st attempt at a halter-style dress.








I didn't have time to finish DD1's dress, but she insisted on a pic too!





? for all you moms to skinny-minnies:  Any tips on working the patterns to make sure it all fits?  I used a size 2 pattern, but length for size 4.  It wound up a little long, but that's better than too short.  I was afraid to do the empire bodice in case it was too high up--do you add any length to the bodices?  I'm still learning.  Thanks for all your inspiration & help!


----------



## revrob

I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:


----------



## t-beri

Hi guys!!!  Yup, we're back at home.  I was contracting steadily and progressing last night until about 2:30 when the midwife suggested we all get some sleep.  Laying down completely killed my progression in about a 1/2 hour. SO this morning there was no change even though I was miserable all night.  There have been several other signs of labor and the midwife felt comfortable saying that we are DEFINITELY in early labor.  Now just have to speed it up. My contractions have picked up over the last couple of hours and we are about to go walk around the grocery store.  WALK WALK WALK!!!  As long as I'm active the contractions seem to stay pretty steady.  

GOOD NEWS!!!  the mechanic came to pick up the van and said it wasn't the starter, it's the battery!  Not that that's good either, but B took care of it w/ a quick trip to walmart and the van didn't have to go to the shop.

Now we will be ready for round 2!  This is my first baby that is not an induction and this early labor thing is for the birds I tell ya!!!  I much prefer that you just give me drugs and start the real thing and get it over with LOL.

Thank you all for your prayers, hugs, well wishes and pixie dust.  Keep'em comin' cause it ain't over yet!!


----------



## princessmom29

Lisa I would totally buy that pattern!!!


T good luck for a fast labor and healthy little!!!


----------



## disneymomof1

revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:




Gorgeous!!! Love it, the whole outfit is to die for !!!!



t-beri said:


> Hi guys!!!  Yup, we're back at home.  I was contracting steadily and progressing last night until about 2:30 when the midwife suggested we all get some sleep.  Laying down completely killed my progression in about a 1/2 hour. SO this morning there was no change even though I was miserable all night.  There have been several other signs of labor and the midwife felt comfortable saying that we are DEFINITELY in early labor.  Now just have to speed it up. My contractions have picked up over the last couple of hours and we are about to go walk around the grocery store.  WALK WALK WALK!!!  As long as I'm active the contractions seem to stay pretty steady.
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!!  the mechanic came to pick up the van and said it wasn't the starter, it's the battery!  Not that that's good either, but B took care of it w/ a quick trip to walmart and the van didn't have to go to the shop.
> 
> Now we will be ready for round 2!  This is my first baby that is not an induction and this early labor thing is for the birds I tell ya!!!  I much prefer that you just give me drugs and start the real thing and get it over with LOL.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs, well wishes and pixie dust.  Keep'em comin' cause it ain't over yet!!




Good luck with everything, sending you easy labor vibes and best wishes!!Somehow the phrase "Push em out, shove em out, Way out" from the Cosby Show keeps coming to mind.  So that is my cheer for you today !!


----------



## emcreative




----------



## longaberger_lara

I work on my geometry research paper today and y'all are 12 pages in before I get here!! Everything posted has been just beautiful! Love mickey as captain jack especially.
Tifani - hope everything goes well and quickly and that you have your beautiful new baby in your arms soon!!
Not sewing much lately because of schoolwork, etc., so Back to lurking...


----------



## eeyore3847

revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:



AORABLE!!! Love the colors.... very very sweet


----------



## eeyore3847

Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!










Lori


----------



## aimeeg

Lori, those are super cute! What size is the cherry top?


----------



## SallyfromDE

eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, These are really cute. Do you use an embroidery machine?


----------



## emcreative

DisneyKings said:


> I didn't have time to finish DD1's dress, but she insisted on a pic too!



Oooh I think this is cute and I LOVE the length.  Little girls have a problem being...erm...dainty? when they sit, so I'd always have my dress girl wear things longer or put on bloomers.  Is there a print on that?  I'm having trouble telling.  I think you did an EXCELLENT job!  



revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:


Shannon, what can I say, again it rocks!  And that hat really makes it!  LOL Need this in FLUFFY MOMMA size!



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, SO cute!  I love the skirt style you picked to go with the cherries outfit, it is GREAT!


----------



## eeyore3847

SallyfromDE said:


> Lori, These are really cute. Do you use an embroidery machine?



oh thanks... and yes I use a machine... 
Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> Lori, SO cute!  I love the skirt style you picked to go with the cherries outfit, it is GREAT!




oh thank you!!! I had just enough left for the skirt!

lori


----------



## danicaw

t-beri said:


> Hi guys!!!  Yup, we're back at home.  I was contracting steadily and progressing last night until about 2:30 when the midwife suggested we all get some sleep.  Laying down completely killed my progression in about a 1/2 hour. SO this morning there was no change even though I was miserable all night.  There have been several other signs of labor and the midwife felt comfortable saying that we are DEFINITELY in early labor.  Now just have to speed it up. My contractions have picked up over the last couple of hours and we are about to go walk around the grocery store.  WALK WALK WALK!!!  As long as I'm active the contractions seem to stay pretty steady.
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!!  the mechanic came to pick up the van and said it wasn't the starter, it's the battery!  Not that that's good either, but B took care of it w/ a quick trip to walmart and the van didn't have to go to the shop.
> 
> Now we will be ready for round 2!  This is my first baby that is not an induction and this early labor thing is for the birds I tell ya!!!  I much prefer that you just give me drugs and start the real thing and get it over with LOL.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs, well wishes and pixie dust.  Keep'em comin' cause it ain't over yet!!



Hang in there! We are keeping you guys in our prayers.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this


  We are so happy for you.  I can't wait to see the 19 months of pictures.


revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:


This is just too cute.  Mya's is adorable the clothes, WOW!



t-beri said:


> Hi guys!!!  Yup, we're back at home.  I was contracting steadily and progressing last night until about 2:30 when the midwife suggested we all get some sleep.  Laying down completely killed my progression in about a 1/2 hour. SO this morning there was no change even though I was miserable all night.  There have been several other signs of labor and the midwife felt comfortable saying that we are DEFINITELY in early labor.  Now just have to speed it up. My contractions have picked up over the last couple of hours and we are about to go walk around the grocery store.  WALK WALK WALK!!!  As long as I'm active the contractions seem to stay pretty steady.
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!!  the mechanic came to pick up the van and said it wasn't the starter, it's the battery!  Not that that's good either, but B took care of it w/ a quick trip to walmart and the van didn't have to go to the shop.
> 
> Now we will be ready for round 2!  This is my first baby that is not an induction and this early labor thing is for the birds I tell ya!!!  I much prefer that you just give me drugs and start the real thing and get it over with LOL.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs, well wishes and pixie dust.  Keep'em comin' cause it ain't over yet!!


T, just praying and sending good thoughts your way for an easy and quick delivery.



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, your clothing is so beautiful.  You must have the best best girl in town.  I love the sets and they are very cute.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

NEED HELP FAST!!!!!

I am making the back of this skirt all ruffles. This is how it looks now. Do I leave it like his where the ruffles overlap by half or do I need to flip them over and top stitch each one? Right now there are 2 lines of stitching on each ruffle. Each ruffle is also basted, zigzag over edge and ruffled before I attached it with the 2 rows of stitching.












So basicly - leave them all like this or turn them over and top stitch? the top ruffle will be stitched into the seam of the skirt and top part of the dress. I am using Carla C's Simply Sweet.
I should add that this is for a Chinese Auction so more than likely my DD is not the one who will be wearing it.
TIA
Carol


----------



## ireland_nicole

DisneyKings said:


> You guys are such a bad influence on me, I had to make DD a dress for her friend's b-day party at the beach* And, no, I don't even have all of my Disney outfits made yet!* I've learned those should be finished up a few hours before leaving, right?* This was my 1st attempt at a halter-style dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have time to finish DD1's dress, but she insisted on a pic too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? for all you moms to skinny-minnies:* Any tips on working the patterns to make sure it all fits?* I used a size 2 pattern, but length for size 4.* It wound up a little long, but that's better than too short.* I was afraid to do the empire bodice in case it was too high up--do you add any length to the bodices?* I'm still learning.* Thanks for all your inspiration & help!


I love this dress; so cute!!* For the patterns, I usually change it up depending on the pattern.* For the halter simply sweet, I just shortened the elastic to the length her chest size indicated but kept the dress size her height indicated.* This is one of many, many reasons I love Carla's patterns; they're so easy even for novices like me to fit to skinny kiddos.* For the easy fit pants, I went down one size from her normal size so that it's easy for her to move, but not too baggy. 





revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:


So, so incredibly cute!* This outfit is absolutely adorable and worthy of Mya!





t-beri said:


> Hi guys!!!* Yup, we're back at home.* I was contracting steadily and progressing last night until about 2:30 when the midwife suggested we all get some sleep.* Laying down completely killed my progression in about a 1/2 hour. SO this morning there was no change even though I was miserable all night.* There have been several other signs of labor and the midwife felt comfortable saying that we are DEFINITELY in early labor.* Now just have to speed it up. My contractions have picked up over the last couple of hours and we are about to go walk around the grocery store.* WALK WALK WALK!!!* As long as I'm active the contractions seem to stay pretty steady.* GOOD NEWS!!!* the mechanic came to pick up the van and said it wasn't the starter, it's the battery!* Not that that's good either, but B took care of it w/ a quick trip to walmart and the van didn't have to go to the shop.Now we will be ready for round 2!* This is my first baby that is not an induction and this early labor thing is for the birds I tell ya!!!* I much prefer that you just give me drugs and start the real thing and get it over with LOL.Thank you all for your prayers, hugs, well wishes and pixie dust.* Keep'em comin' cause it ain't over yet!!



Good news about the van; I'm hoping you'll get through this soon!  We're sending all our pixie dust your way!



emcreative said:


>





eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


so, so cute; especially like the cherry outfit.  But honey, slow down, you're making me feel like a serious underachiever


----------



## 2cutekidz

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> NEED HELP FAST!!!!!
> 
> I am making the back of this skirt all ruffles. This is how it looks now. Do I leave it like his where the ruffles overlap by half or do I need to flip them over and top stitch each one? Right now there are 2 lines of stitching on each ruffle. Each ruffle is also basted, zigzag over edge and ruffled before I attached it with the 2 rows of stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basicly - leave them all like this or turn them over and top stitch? the top ruffle will be stitched into the seam of the skirt and top part of the dress. I am using Carla C's Simply Sweet.
> I should add that this is for a Chinese Auction so more than likely my DD is not the one who will be wearing it.
> TIA
> Carol




Keep doing it how you are now.


----------



## eeyore3847

ireland_nicole said:


> so, so cute; especially like the cherry outfit.  But honey, slow down, you're making me feel like a serious underachiever



lol - oh only a 1/4 of what I make jojo usually keeps.. lol as you can see from my siggy... lol ... but I try to cut out all outfits at once on a monday and then just sew as the week goes on... easier to get more done that way really.
lori


----------



## PrincessKell

disneymommieof2 said:


> Thanks for the Help Ladies!! I'm done!! With the applique part anyway! I got it all sewed together and I ran the basting stitches, Then realized how late it is!! I have to take sophia to her first dance class in the am so I'm done for the night! All I have left to do it to attach the skirt. Wait I also need to put something on the hem. I guess I'll figure that out later! I gotta go to sleep. Oh and here's a picture of the lotus bloom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also my 10 year anniversary today!



I like it! 



littlepeppers said:


> Area sewers.  Wow, how many Lafourche/Terrebonne people do we have out here?  I'm in the Central Lafourche area.
> 
> Toadstool is Lafourche & I notice there is a Coteau.
> 
> I need to know where is the best place to buy fabric around here.  I can't find any pink w/ white polka-dot.  I need a Minnie from the Clubhouse dress for DD & I don't necessarily want to order any online.



I dont know if anyone posted look at Joann's they have lots of colors with white dots, I have seen pink. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all are moving fast!
> 
> I commented on the end of the other thread about Chez Ami but it probably got lost.  I have never bought their clothing but I have ourchased thier fabric.  It goes on sale so you can get some great deals.  I have bought the twill to make diaperbags and some broadcloth for dresses.  I have not made the dresses yet.  The twill would be good for jumpers as well.  It seems high quality and it is wider than normal fabric.
> 
> This is what I made:



Cute. love the fabric


MinnieVanMom said:


> Better late than never so I made it.  I told DH to watch last night when we were close but he missed the jump.
> 
> I have work today and then tomorrow we leave.  I didn't make the kimono dress for Sierra but that is all I missed.
> 
> We will be gone 6 days with the tomorrow night spent by the airport.  Have a wonderful week.



WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Have a super duper time! 



HeatherSue said:


> If you're thinking of doing a face, go with something that's not human!  That way it doesn't matter so much if you mess up the eyes a little or something.



Thanks bunches! I am gonna pick something out tonight to make. 




MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!




Hoooray! That is sooo awesome!! I can't wait to see a year and a half worth of pictures!


revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:



I adore that set! The fabric choices are great.  Love that Minnie. IS that the new Minnie fabric that everyone was getting?



t-beri said:


> Hi guys!!!  Yup, we're back at home.  I was contracting steadily and progressing last night until about 2:30 when the midwife suggested we all get some sleep.  Laying down completely killed my progression in about a 1/2 hour. SO this morning there was no change even though I was miserable all night.  There have been several other signs of labor and the midwife felt comfortable saying that we are DEFINITELY in early labor.  Now just have to speed it up. My contractions have picked up over the last couple of hours and we are about to go walk around the grocery store.  WALK WALK WALK!!!  As long as I'm active the contractions seem to stay pretty steady.
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!!  the mechanic came to pick up the van and said it wasn't the starter, it's the battery!  Not that that's good either, but B took care of it w/ a quick trip to walmart and the van didn't have to go to the shop.
> 
> Now we will be ready for round 2!  This is my first baby that is not an induction and this early labor thing is for the birds I tell ya!!!  I much prefer that you just give me drugs and start the real thing and get it over with LOL.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs, well wishes and pixie dust.  Keep'em comin' cause it ain't over yet!!



Sending it your way!  Baby come on out pixie dust!! YAY for the van not needing to go to the shop!  I am so darn excited for this baby. We need a new disboutique baby. There are so many brand new babies, adoptions, and baby dissers in the oven. I get all excited! 



emcreative said:


>



hehehe that is so darn cute. The needs to go on a shirt! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori







eeyore3847 said:


> lol - oh only a 1/4 of what I make jojo usually keeps.. lol as you can see from my siggy... lol ... but I try to cut out all outfits at once on a monday and then just sew as the week goes on... easier to get more done that way really.
> lori



Lori those are so cute. and what a great idea for your cutting and sewing week! I might just have to try it out.  

I love your new picture. love seein those kids.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

LisaZoe said:


> I use a fabric pen that washes away to draw the eyelashes first and then stitch along the lines. It might be easiest to do them with hand embroidery to start. You can also use a straight stitch on your machine. I do that more often now than by hand because I have trouble doing much stitching by hand anymore (darn that aging process ). I use a short stitch length and go slowly over the marks. Once I get to the end of the eyelash, I stop with the needle down and turn the fabric so I can stitch back over the same line. Here's one where I did the lashes on the machine. I think I went over the line 2 times out and back stopping before the end the second time so the lash looks more tapered to the end.



i keep seeing this style of a dress one here and I love all of the different things everyone has done with it.  is there a pattern for this one on youcanmakethis.com?  I looked but didn't see it, so I am hoping that maybe I just missed it.  Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> i keep seeing this style of a dress one here and I love all of the different things everyone has done with it.  is there a pattern for this one on youcanmakethis.com?  I looked but didn't see it, so I am hoping that maybe I just missed it.  Thanks!



Lisa can correct me if I'm wrong, but the basic pattern a lot of these styles is based off of is the Vida.  It's a farbenmix pattern, available by some etsy and ebay sellers, and other online stores like banberry place.  They are european paper patterns, so a bit different than what we're used to, but there are some great tutes available.


----------



## t-beri

emcreative said:


>




That is TOO FUNNY. I think that is how big I really am too.  

Thanks everyone.  Off for another walk.


----------



## PrincessKell

here is the Fancy Nancy  outfit I made with the Criss Cross applesauce top 
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------



## ibesue

eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori





eeyore3847 said:


> lol - oh only a 1/4 of what I make jojo usually keeps.. lol as you can see from my siggy... lol ... but I try to cut out all outfits at once on a monday and then just sew as the week goes on... easier to get more done that way really.
> lori



So cute!!!  What a good idea to cut everything out at once then sew all week!  When I sold on ebay, I did the sewing, my DD did all the cutting and listing, photo's, etc.  I loved that!!



t-beri said:


> That is TOO FUNNY. I think that is how big I really am too.
> 
> Thanks everyone.  Off for another walk.



You know, they say other things can get you into labor....  



DisneyKings said:


> You guys are such a bad influence on me, I had to make DD a dress for her friend's b-day party at the beach  And, no, I don't even have all of my Disney outfits made yet!  I've learned those should be finished up a few hours before leaving, right?  This was my 1st attempt at a halter-style dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? for all you moms to skinny-minnies:  Any tips on working the patterns to make sure it all fits?  I used a size 2 pattern, but length for size 4.  It wound up a little long, but that's better than too short.  I was afraid to do the empire bodice in case it was too high up--do you add any length to the bodices?  I'm still learning.  Thanks for all your inspiration & help!



So cute!  And that is one of the reasons to sew your DD's dresses.  I always use the pattern pieces that match my measurements.  Then just add the length that you need.



revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:



Holy Moley, that is cute!!!  My first disney outfit was pink & black set and I still think its one of my all time favorites!  Here is miss Kadie!







MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!



I cannot wait to see all the pictures!!  You are still in my prayers!




MouseTriper said:


> Do any of you know where I can purchase some *black**/orange* striped knit???? Also looking for black/lime green striped knit (or any shade of a lighter green)???



I haven't found any, but it sounds like Halloween to me!


----------



## PrincessKell

ibesue said:


> You know, they say other things can get you into labor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moley, that is cute!!!  My first disney outfit was pink & black set and I still think its one of my all time favorites!  Here is miss Kadie!



yeah like a foot rub?!?!  that is what you were talking about right??

I love that set. so cute. that was your first? Or just first disney? either way its really great


----------



## bclydia

revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:



This is fabulous! I love it!




t-beri said:


> Hi guys!!!  Yup, we're back at home.  I was contracting steadily and progressing last night until about 2:30 when the midwife suggested we all get some sleep.  Laying down completely killed my progression in about a 1/2 hour. SO this morning there was no change even though I was miserable all night.  There have been several other signs of labor and the midwife felt comfortable saying that we are DEFINITELY in early labor.  Now just have to speed it up. My contractions have picked up over the last couple of hours and we are about to go walk around the grocery store.  WALK WALK WALK!!!  As long as I'm active the contractions seem to stay pretty steady.
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!!  the mechanic came to pick up the van and said it wasn't the starter, it's the battery!  Not that that's good either, but B took care of it w/ a quick trip to walmart and the van didn't have to go to the shop.
> 
> Now we will be ready for round 2!  This is my first baby that is not an induction and this early labor thing is for the birds I tell ya!!!  I much prefer that you just give me drugs and start the real thing and get it over with LOL.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs, well wishes and pixie dust.  Keep'em comin' cause it ain't over yet!!



Sending prayers for labour to kick into high gear!! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



 Lori, these are so cute!!  I love the cherries too!



PrincessKell said:


> here is the Fancy Nancy  outfit I made with the Criss Cross applesauce top
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


 That's adorable!! Georgia is such a doll!



ibesue said:


>



Sue, this is lovely!  I really like the pink and black together!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ireland_nicole said:


> Lisa can correct me if I'm wrong, but the basic pattern a lot of these styles is based off of is the Vida.  It's a farbenmix pattern, available by some etsy and ebay sellers, and other online stores like banberry place.  They are european paper patterns, so a bit different than what we're used to, but there are some great tutes available.



Bummer!  I was hoping it would be something easily explained like the YCMT patterns that have the pics for each step since I am not an experienced "seamstress".    I love the style of these!!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> i keep seeing this style of a dress one here and I love all of the different things everyone has done with it.  is there a pattern for this one on youcanmakethis.com?  I looked but didn't see it, so I am hoping that maybe I just missed it.  Thanks!





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Bummer!  I was hoping it would be something easily explained like the YCMT patterns that have the pics for each step since I am not an experienced "seamstress".    I love the style of these!!!!



Yep, she was right, its the Vida.  Its actually a fairly easy pattern and there's picture tutorials out there too.


----------



## emcreative

*On the crisscross top:*

From the looks of it there are no buttons or anything...is that right?


----------



## ibesue

PrincessKell said:


> yeah like a foot rub?!?!  that is what you were talking about right??
> 
> I love that set. so cute. that was your first? Or just first disney? either way its really great



Ummm, sure that is what I meant!  

And thanks, it was the first disney set I made.  I had sewn for years and then took about 10 years off sewing.  It was after I made an Heirloom quality wedding dress for oldest DD.  I hand stitched hundreds of appliques.  It was so pretty  We worked on it for weeks together.  Then we did a final fitting to confirm the length of the dress.  Oh, BTW, she had been loosing weight and we did wait until her weight stabilized.  Yeah, right, the dress didn't fit.  We had 1 week to remake the dress.  I put my sewing machine away when I got home and didn't take it out for at least 10 years.  



bclydia said:


> Sue, this is lovely!  I really like the pink and black together!



Thanks!


----------



## ibesue

PrincessKell said:


> here is the Fancy Nancy  outfit I made with the Criss Cross applesauce top
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title



So cute!  How was it to make?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> Yep, she was right, its the Vida.  Its actually a fairly easy pattern and there's picture tutorials out there too.



Do you know where I can find it with picture tutorials?  I have been searching and the only one I could find is in german?


----------



## CastleCreations

I feel like it's been forever since I've posted anything...
Anywho, I had to try to Mickey topiary and actually finished one. Well it's almost finished. I wanted it higher in the pot and right now it's just sitting there, so there is still some tweaking to be done. 





I've also been working on some cruise stuff. I had this great idea and after I sewed it together I'm totally not happy with it. I need a new sewing machine. I'm still doing appliques by hand and it's getting old. I don't seem to be happy with any of them lately. 













Also I took the girls to the movies the other day and killed some time in Tuesday morning...I love that store. I found these little chairs for only $2.49. What a steal!! The girls love them. They say they hold up to 160 pounds. I opted not to test them, and haven't sat on them. LOL.


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do you know where I can find it with picture tutorials?  I have been searching and the only one I could find is in german?




I'll see if I can find it.  I may be totally wrong and might not have a picture tute...


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

CastleCreations said:


> I feel like it's been forever since I've posted anything...
> Anywho, I had to try to Mickey topiary and actually finished one. Well it's almost finished. I wanted it higher in the pot and right now it's just sitting there, so there is still some tweaking to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on some cruise stuff. I had this great idea and after I sewed it together I'm totally not happy with it. I need a new sewing machine. I'm still doing appliques by hand and it's getting old. I don't seem to be happy with any of them lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I took the girls to the movies the other day and killed some time in Tuesday morning...I love that store. I found these little chairs for only $2.49. What a steal!! The girls love them. They say they hold up to 160 pounds. I opted not to test them, and haven't sat on them. LOL.



That outfit is adorable!!!!  I LOVE it!  I need to get sewing!  I haven't made anything for my trip yet.  

What a find on those chairs!  My daughters would love those and if they break, at least they didn't cost you much, right?!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> I'll see if I can find it.  I may be totally wrong and might not have a picture tute...



Thanks for being so kind and helpful!  I really appreciate it!  

My trip is fast approaching and I haven't made anything yet!!!  AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## merryholiday

Hello all!!  I have been following this thread for several years now and love the inspiration.  I am still a major novice, but can produce a stripwork skirt and applique top now.

I first did one when my DD was 6..a very large 6, so right now I am making skirts for twin two year olds...and I feel like I am not even really sewing..everything is SO tiny!!

Does anyone have a smallish two year old and can give me a waist measurement, or know the waist of a 2T?

Thanks, you guys are the BOMB!!


----------



## MouseTriper

teresajoy said:


> I just wanted to tell you again how SUPER excited I am for you!!!!!


 Thank you so much Teresa!



bclydia said:


> Wooohooooo!!!!! Congratulations!
> Can't wait to join the photo viewing party.  I'll make the Dole Whips!


 Awww thank you!!!!  It will be my 1st Dole Whip!!!!  LOL



pixiefrnd said:


> Beth, so glad to hear the great news! Hope all goes well .


Thank you!!!! I can not wait til next week!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

snubie said:


> What wonderful news!!!!


 Thanks!!!!  It is the best news we have had in a long time!



DisneyKings said:


> You guys are such a bad influence on me, I had to make DD a dress for her friend's b-day party at the beach  And, no, I don't even have all of my Disney outfits made yet!  I've learned those should be finished up a few hours before leaving, right?  This was my 1st attempt at a halter-style dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have time to finish DD1's dress, but she insisted on a pic too!


That turned out so cute.  Your girls are so adorable!!




revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:


Awww this looks adorable.  I wanna see more pictures...pretty please!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

t-beri said:


> Hi guys!!!  Yup, we're back at home.  I was contracting steadily and progressing last night until about 2:30 when the midwife suggested we all get some sleep.  Laying down completely killed my progression in about a 1/2 hour. SO this morning there was no change even though I was miserable all night.  There have been several other signs of labor and the midwife felt comfortable saying that we are DEFINITELY in early labor.  Now just have to speed it up. My contractions have picked up over the last couple of hours and we are about to go walk around the grocery store.  WALK WALK WALK!!!  As long as I'm active the contractions seem to stay pretty steady.
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!!  the mechanic came to pick up the van and said it wasn't the starter, it's the battery!  Not that that's good either, but B took care of it w/ a quick trip to walmart and the van didn't have to go to the shop.
> 
> Now we will be ready for round 2!  This is my first baby that is not an induction and this early labor thing is for the birds I tell ya!!!  I much prefer that you just give me drugs and start the real thing and get it over with LOL.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs, well wishes and pixie dust.  Keep'em comin' cause it ain't over yet!!


Oh T....I am so excited for you.  Keeping you in our prayers!



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Both are sooo cute!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> We are so happy for you.  I can't wait to see the 19 months of pictures.


 Thank you!!!  Hehehe....trust me it is thousands and thousands and thousands of pictures.  I might have to pick a few favs!!!  Hahaha,



PrincessKell said:


> Hoooray! That is sooo awesome!! I can't wait to see a year and a half worth of pictures!


 Smiles.  Thanks!!! I can't wait to share some pictures with you guys!



PrincessKell said:


> here is the Fancy Nancy  outfit I made with the Criss Cross applesauce top
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


Awww how cute!!!



ibesue said:


> I cannot wait to see all the pictures!!  You are still in my prayers!
> 
> I haven't found any, but it sounds like Halloween to me!


 Thank you Sue!!  I am so excited and anxious now! LOL.

HAhahaha....YES it is for a Halloween themed outfit.  I hope I can find some soon!


----------



## KARAJ

LOTS OF PICTURES ALERT!!

OK, so I just thought I would post update photos of a couple of things I made. Plus they are wearing  at family day for my husbands unit! We had so much fun!!

My DH and Kaylynn she is wearing the shirt I made her out of some Army material I had found.






DH, Kaylynn, Ares, and Arianna  sitting on my hubby's vehicle.





Anna in her daddy's old PT shirt that I hacked away at to make a sort of dress and put cuffs on in the material that matched my other DD and DS. After I made it I saw many things that I would have done different but she loved it.






My big boy Ares just hanging out.





Ares and Anna Looking cute together Kaylynn is in the stroller.





Anna in the gunner's position.





And Ares manning the Turret


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessKell said:


> here is the Fancy Nancy  outfit I made with the Criss Cross applesauce top
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


Cute!  Love the ruffles 



ibesue said:


> You know, they say other things can get you into labor....
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moley, that is cute!!!  My first disney outfit was pink & black set and I still think its one of my all time favorites!  Here is miss Kadie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's ok, you can tell the truth, you meant spicy indian food; it's well known to kick start labor!
> 
> That outfit is awesome!


----------



## jham

CastleCreations said:


> I feel like it's been forever since I've posted anything...
> Anywho, I had to try to Mickey topiary and actually finished one. Well it's almost finished. I wanted it higher in the pot and right now it's just sitting there, so there is still some tweaking to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on some cruise stuff. I had this great idea and after I sewed it together I'm totally not happy with it. I need a new sewing machine. I'm still doing appliques by hand and it's getting old. I don't seem to be happy with any of them lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I took the girls to the movies the other day and killed some time in Tuesday morning...I love that store. I found these little chairs for only $2.49. What a steal!! The girls love them. They say they hold up to 160 pounds. I opted not to test them, and haven't sat on them. LOL.


 
The applique looks great Elisa!  I love the fabric you used for the water, so cool!  Those princess thrones are so cool.  Lily would LOVE them.  

Okay, so I REALLY NEED to know how you made the Mickey topiary!  PLEEEASE!  I have two empty (well, dirt filled) pots like that on my front porch begging for Mickey topiarys!  Did you follow a tutorial or did you just figure it out yourself?  Did you use Spanish Moss?  HELP!


----------



## KARAJ

A couple of things for our trip.

This was my first attempt at making bias tape and at a kimono type top. It was kind of fun. i made them for both girls this one is for my 1yo Kaylynn.





And this is another one I made for both girls, There is an error in this ones bow on the applique but I was happy with it.





Oh, and just because I saw this and had meant to include it. This is my Anna sitting in the middle of the food line. We asked her what she was doing and she told us she was meditating, she was saying AHHMM and the whole bit. later that day I saw the tivo'd episode of Phineus and Ferb and saw that in it they meditated, guess I solved that mystery!!


----------



## CastleCreations

jham said:


> The applique looks great Elisa!  I love the fabric you used for the water, so cool!  Those princess thrones are so cool.  Lily would LOVE them.
> 
> Okay, so I REALLY NEED to know how you made the Mickey topiary!  PLEEEASE!  I have two empty (well, dirt filled) pots like that on my front porch begging for Mickey topiarys!  Did you follow a tutorial or did you just figure it out yourself?  Did you use Spanish Moss?  HELP!



The topiary was easy. I picked out 3 styrofoam balls. I painted them all hunter green. They took forever to dry. Then I cut a little off of the smaller balls so they would fit better up against the larger ball. Then I inserted a dowel into each ear. Then removed it, added glue to the hole I made and then reinserted it and let it dry. I did the same for the head. After the ears were dry, I pushed the dowels into the head, filled the hole with glue and put the ears on and let it dry. Then I bought green spanish moss and attached it with floral wire that I cut into 2 inch sections and bent into little U shapes. They sort of looked like hairpins. This held the spanish moss on. I guess you could also glue it. I planned on inserting a large dowel into the bottom to make it stand higher, but I'm not sure yet. I hope your Mickey's come out great!


----------



## NiniMorris

KaraJ,

I see you are in Ft Bliss...we lived there for 3 years...back during the first Gulf War!

I kinda miss that place...I couldn't wait to leave when I was there, but miss it now.  We were in the off post on-base housing.  Bishop Avenue.  Hubby was in R&D working on the old FOG-M missle...(NLOS)...


Love the PT shirt...Hubby only has one left and would never let me cut it up....unless I can find a way to sneak it from him...mmmm...

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Hmmmm....I am trying to decide if I should just buy CarlaC's simply sweet pattern or the bundle pack with the simply sweet, a-line, and scallop skirt.  What's your advice?  Will I use the other two all that much?  i'm not sure about the scallop skirt - if it was a big twirl skirt, that would definitely help me make up my mind.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> here is the Fancy Nancy  outfit I made with the Criss Cross applesauce top
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


Thank you for posting. That Georgia sure is pretty. I love that you have been able to get so much use out of the ebook.



emcreative said:


> *On the crisscross top:*
> 
> From the looks of it there are no buttons or anything...is that right?





ibesue said:


> So cute!  How was it to make?


No buttons, zippers, snaps, velcro, or ties. You have a total of 6 fabric  pieces (2 for the back and 1 for the front and then the same for the lining fabric), 4 seams, and 2 shoulder seams. The shoulder seams are super easy to do. I made sure that even the most basic seamstress will be able to whip it up. It is also reversible and a doll size is included (18" AG style doll). Linnette did one with Rick Rack that I am hoping she will post pics of soon. Also the price is temporarily reduced on Etsy.


----------



## jham

CastleCreations said:


> The topiary was easy. I picked out 3 styrofoam balls. I painted them all hunter green. They took forever to dry. Then I cut a little off of the smaller balls so they would fit better up against the larger ball. Then I inserted a dowel into each ear. Then removed it, added glue to the hole I made and then reinserted it and let it dry. I did the same for the head. After the ears were dry, I pushed the dowels into the head, filled the hole with glue and put the ears on and let it dry. Then I bought green spanish moss and attached it with floral wire that I cut into 2 inch sections and bent into little U shapes. They sort of looked like hairpins. This held the spanish moss on. I guess you could also glue it. I planned on inserting a large dowel into the bottom to make it stand higher, but I'm not sure yet. I hope your Mickey's come out great!


 
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!  I'm adding that to my project list!


----------



## sahm1000

eeyore3847 said:


> lol - oh only a 1/4 of what I make jojo usually keeps.. lol as you can see from my siggy... lol ... but I try to cut out all outfits at once on a monday and then just sew as the week goes on... easier to get more done that way really.
> lori



Beautiful outfits Lori!  I love that cherry one!  And I don't care how you cut it out and sew it, you are REALLY productive!  I'm always impressed!



t-beri said:


> That is TOO FUNNY. I think that is how big I really am too.
> 
> Thanks everyone.  Off for another walk.



That whole walking thing never worked for me.    It just made my feet hurt!   I swear pitocin is the only thing that gets me into labor!  Good luck and thank you so much for keeping us updated!




PrincessKell said:


> yeah like a foot rub?!?!  that is what you were talking about right??
> 
> I love that set. so cute. that was your first? Or just first disney? either way its really great



Foot rub!  You are such a funny girl Kelly!  I love Georgia's Fancy Nancy outfit!  Great job!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Bummer!  I was hoping it would be something easily explained like the YCMT patterns that have the pics for each step since I am not an experienced "seamstress".    I love the style of these!!!!



Since I still consider myself to be a beginner, I have to tell you that it is a fairly straight forward simple pattern.  The ruffles and things are all optional.  If you like the pattern and if you have sewn before (not much before, just a few things) I'd give it a try.  A lot of us have done it and can walk you through it!




CastleCreations said:


> I feel like it's been forever since I've posted anything...
> Anywho, I had to try to Mickey topiary and actually finished one. Well it's almost finished. I wanted it higher in the pot and right now it's just sitting there, so there is still some tweaking to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on some cruise stuff. I had this great idea and after I sewed it together I'm totally not happy with it. I need a new sewing machine. I'm still doing appliques by hand and it's getting old. I don't seem to be happy with any of them lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I took the girls to the movies the other day and killed some time in Tuesday morning...I love that store. I found these little chairs for only $2.49. What a steal!! The girls love them. They say they hold up to 160 pounds. I opted not to test them, and haven't sat on them. LOL.




Don't know what you don't like about the cruise outfit Elisa, it's beautiful!  Fantastic job!

My Mom's favorite store is Tuesday Morning, I swear she hits every one of them within a 100 mile radius of her every week!  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Hmmmm....I am trying to decide if I should just buy CarlaC's simply sweet pattern or the bundle pack with the simply sweet, a-line, and scallop skirt.  What's your advice?  Will I use the other two all that much?  i'm not sure about the scallop skirt - if it was a big twirl skirt, that would definitely help me make up my mind.



I personally own the simply sweet and the a-line.  I know that there is a bundle pack that has the simply sweet, the peasant shirt, and the easy fit pants.  That combo seems to be one of the favorites around here so you might want to see if you can get that one.  T nicknamed that combo the Trifecta of sewing patterns!  Really, with those three patterns you can do a lot.  But I do have to say that you can't go wrong with any of Carla's patterns.


----------



## KARAJ

NiniMorris said:


> KaraJ,
> 
> I see you are in Ft Bliss...we lived there for 3 years...back during the first Gulf War!
> 
> I kinda miss that place...I couldn't wait to leave when I was there, but miss it now.  We were in the off post on-base housing.  Bishop Avenue.  Hubby was in R&D working on the old FOG-M missle...(NLOS)...
> 
> 
> Love the PT shirt...Hubby only has one left and would never let me cut it up....unless I can find a way to sneak it from him...mmmm...
> 
> Nini



Thanks, DH actually was leary me until I went to goodwill and found 3 in brand new condition for $2 a piece. He then let me have his other old ones.


----------



## princessmom29

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do you know where I can find it with picture tutorials?  I have been searching and the only one I could find is in german?



Lots of others who are more experienced volenteered, but i can walk you through the vida too if you need help. I just got it figured out for myself and it is really pretty easy. The only problem i had was figuring out that you had to cut 4 side peices, 2 from the front of the fabric and two from the back. I would say that if you can do a basic sunderess or jumper you can do this one. There was a little bit of a learning curve peicing the curved parts, but if you have ever pieced sleeves this is easier.


----------



## jessica52877

merryholiday said:


> Hello all!!  I have been following this thread for several years now and love the inspiration.  I am still a major novice, but can produce a stripwork skirt and applique top now.
> 
> I first did one when my DD was 6..a very large 6, so right now I am making skirts for twin two year olds...and I feel like I am not even really sewing..everything is SO tiny!!
> 
> Does anyone have a smallish two year old and can give me a waist measurement, or know the waist of a 2T?
> 
> Thanks, you guys are the BOMB!!



I just made one today for a boy and it was 20.5 inches. Don't let the # scare you, my son is 6 and is only at maybe 22. Kids seem to grow up! Although I think a girls would be smaller.

Hopefully someone with a real 2T child will come along vs my best guess for what I get on paper! 



Castle - LOVE the shirt! I can't believe how awesome and tiny that ship is! Mickey is quite small himself! No easy task!

I hear people rave about tuesday morning but the only one we have never has anything good. I only go in about once a year so maybe that is my problem!


----------



## jeniamt

LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the



Looks awesome!  I can't believe you did what I suggested by changing the color of the rolled edge.  I'm so proud of myself, you have no idea!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I did for her comb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I based it on this Disney pin:



That is to die for!



LisaZoe said:


> Thank you so much! I'd much prefer to know the item looks better in person than photos. My photo skills are passable but I try to show things at their best without digital embellishment. Honestly, sometimes I see photos on  so 'enhanced' that it's hard to tell what the item looks like. Also, although I really admire those who can do amazing photos, at times they are so artistically shot that the focus is no longer the item for sale. KWIM?



I do know what you mean, some of the enhanced photos are downright creepy looking!  I was talking about this same thing in a fabric store and the woman told that is popular w/ the pageant crowd.  She actually assumed that's what I was sewing for.



revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:



I looooovvvvvveeeeeeee this!!!!  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> i keep seeing this style of a dress one here and I love all of the different things everyone has done with it.  is there a pattern for this one on youcanmakethis.com?  I looked but didn't see it, so I am hoping that maybe I just missed it.  Thanks!



Don't be afraid, it is actually pretty easy and a lot of fun to make.  Plus it goes together pretty quick without using a ton of fabric.



CastleCreations said:


> I feel like it's been forever since I've posted anything...
> Anywho, I had to try to Mickey topiary and actually finished one. Well it's almost finished. I wanted it higher in the pot and right now it's just sitting there, so there is still some tweaking to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on some cruise stuff. I had this great idea and after I sewed it together I'm totally not happy with it. I need a new sewing machine. I'm still doing appliques by hand and it's getting old. I don't seem to be happy with any of them lately.



Where've you been?  We've missed you! You are the reason I'm addicted to this crazy place and am spending a fortune on making customs for the cruise so please check in more often.  BTW, I love the dress and would be happy to take it off your hands for you  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Hmmmm....I am trying to decide if I should just buy CarlaC's simply sweet pattern or the bundle pack with the simply sweet, a-line, and scallop skirt.  What's your advice?  Will I use the other two all that much?  i'm not sure about the scallop skirt - if it was a big twirl skirt, that would definitely help me make up my mind.



Don't get me wrong, I love the Simply Sweet and have made a bunch of them but, in my opinion, its more difficult to assemble than the Vida.  Plus, I think about the applique I want to use.  Can it fit in a small space... go for the SS.  Does it need to be big and bold?  Go for the Vida.  What about a store bought shirt and you add an applique and make a stripwork skirt or patchwork twirl skirt?  Sorry to add more confusion to your decision!


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> Ok, you buy it then you can tell us all if it is worth it!!
> 
> 
> I think the Brother website is very vague about how to use the big hoop, which really kind of bugs me. If I buy it I really want to know it will do what I want it to. I tried looking at some of the different Brother embroidery machine boards, but I didn't see much about the big hoop.
> 
> Let me know if you find any definite information out about it. And, if I do, I will let you know too.



The more I look around, the more I think it would be necessary to have Embird or a similar software product that can break up a larger pattern into 4"x4" sections. Maybe I should just buy Embird and PED Basic so I can digitize designs for those of use limited to 4x4.  We seem to be discriminated against in favor of 5x7 or larger. 



my*2*angels said:


> Lisa if I had half of your applique skills I wouldn't need an embroidery machine!  When you applique you are not restricted by a hoop!  I can only do 5x7 which was fine for a while, but now that Sydni is in a bigger sizes I wish I could do the big appliques for her.  In case you haven't noticed, I am VERY jealous of your talent!



Thank you!  I doubt I'd give up appliqueing the way I currently do. I'm really more looking for additional ways to embellish. I'm VERY limited in what I can do even with text. I think I have 4 or 5 fonts. It's very frustrating to do much beyond one line no longer than 4". In addition, I've seen some cool things people have done to add extra details to their hand guided applique. Lastly, with the way I do applique, I feel like I can't go down to infant sizes as easily. I have an 8mo great nephew and 2mo great niece I'd love to make little outfits for and think machine applique would be a good choice for those smaller sizes.



ibesue said:


> Hmmm, summer behavior issues?  I think I have heard from 2 of my DD's this week with the exact same thing!    Sometimes its really nice to be the Nana!!!



I'm seriously considering moving bedtime even earlier on 'camp nights'. It's hard when the neighborhood kids are still out playing but Zoe just does not do well without enough sleep.



MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!! I didn't realize it had been so long!



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I took my daughter to famous footwear last night.  They had a pair of black hi top, so we tried them on.  The smallest size they had was a 4.  It fits okay - just a little big, but I went ahead and got them so she can grow into them (they are having the buy one get one half off sale).  But I really want to get her a red pair for the fourth (likely have to order them) and I can't decide if I want to get the 3 for a bit better fit, or the four so they last longer.  She just started walking Tuesday (soooo exciting!!), so she isn't really walking everywhere yet.  For the fourth the shoes would really be more like an accessory!



I'd go with a 4 so she could wear them (hopefully) with Christmas and Valentine's sets.



ireland_nicole said:


> I love that your photos are authentic; it shows that your work is so good (and it really is utterly mindboggelingly amazing) that you don't need to camoflauge or enhance it.* Um, did I hear you needed testers?* If you need help finding one, I happen to know someone w/ a little girl who's drooling over those skirts and wears a size 6/7...just sayin'...progress,progress,progress,progress....



 I'll definitely announce when I'm ready for testing. First I need to write the instructions more fully, make samples to test each size as well as the pattern/templates I've drafted and then photograph a skirt during the various steps.



revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:



OMG, that is sweet! I love the color combination. I don't often look at the licensed fabric but I'm going to have to check that section soon.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> i keep seeing this style of a dress one here and I love all of the different things everyone has done with it.  is there a pattern for this one on youcanmakethis.com?  I looked but didn't see it, so I am hoping that maybe I just missed it.  Thanks!





ireland_nicole said:


> Lisa can correct me if I'm wrong, but the basic pattern a lot of these styles is based off of is the Vida.  It's a farbenmix pattern, available by some etsy and ebay sellers, and other online stores like banberry place.  They are european paper patterns, so a bit different than what we're used to, but there are some great tutes available.



Yup, that is the Farbenmix Vida pattern that I use. IMO it's a fairly simple one that can be embellished as desired. Ruffles and trim (like ricrac) are totally optional. I think it's really cute without any added embellishment since it allows you to use several prints easily. I love that because I can use remnants of fabric I have left from previous projects. As others have said, there are many on this thread who will jump in to answer questions if you get stuck at any point.


----------



## revrob

Thanks SO MUCH for all the awesome comments on the outfit I made for Mya!  I sure hope she likes it.  I realized as I was sewing this that I don't believe that I've ever sewn something this small.  It was FUN!

Someone asked for more pics, and I really didn't like the color of the pics that I took (I should know better than to put stuff on my kitchen table to take pics - they always turn out awful!).  SO - I took the dress form outside and took some pics.  I think the colors are a little truer.  I had also asked Jeanne how to attach the flower to the hat.  She suggested that she puts a button in the middle of the flower and sews it on.  Since hers always turn out SO cute, I decided I would take her suggestion.  SO, the hat is slightly different now.


----------



## sahm1000

I completely understand, Lisa, what you are talking about with the bed times!  I feel bad during the summer making my girls go to bed early since I'm so strict about it during the school year but they get grumpy if they don't get enough sleep, and my 4 year old really seems to need a lot of sleep.   The worst part about it is during the summer it stays light for so long here.  I feel bad putting them to bed when it's still light out!

I'm glad to see you posting again, I love your beautiful work!  Every once in a while I checked out to see what you were selling on  and it is always fantastic!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Better late than ever for the party!!!!  Popping in to say hi.  i'm in the middle of moving so can't stay to chat (or sew!!!) but I'll be back!


----------



## karebear1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Better late than ever for the party!!!!  Popping in to say hi.  i'm in the middle of moving so can't stay to chat (or sew!!!) but I'll be back!



YEAH!!! She made it!!  Good luck with the move!


----------



## LisaZoe

sahm1000 said:


> I completely understand, Lisa, what you are talking about with the bed times! I feel bad during the summer making my girls go to bed early since I'm so strict about it during the school year but they get grumpy if they don't get enough sleep, and my 4 year old really seems to need a lot of sleep. The worst part about it is during the summer it stays light for so long here. I feel bad putting them to bed when it's still light out!



I really don't like once it starts to stay light past 8pm. We had to put some black fabric over her bedroom windows to help get the room dark enough for her to sleep. What's funny is she can't go to sleep without some light in her room but the light outside didn't count.


----------



## karamat

Wow - Page 15... I made it over a little late.  I took the day off from work and spent all day either sewing or shopping for fabric... it was BLISS!



jham said:


> You need two monitors Teresa!  It's the coolest!  I can post on thread 14 whilst watching for thread 15 to appear! Or I could, if I had no life and was worried about getting left behind by my imaginary friends...



I've had 2 monitors at work for almost 9 years now... I LOVE it!  Now to figure out how to get a lap top with 2 monitors  I'd be thrilled!



CastleCreations said:


> I feel like it's been forever since I've posted anything...
> Anywho, I had to try to Mickey topiary and actually finished one. Well it's almost finished. I wanted it higher in the pot and right now it's just sitting there, so there is still some tweaking to be done.



LOVE IT!!

I am SO CLOSE to talking DH into DVC at Animal Kingdom   Anyone have helpful tidbits that might help me push him over the edge?  I'm off to check out the DVC section right now.


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for being so kind and helpful!  I really appreciate it!
> 
> My trip is fast approaching and I haven't made anything yet!!!  AHHHHH!!!!



Happy to help! I guess I was wrong though - I can't find a sew along for the Vida either.  I have to make a Vida this week, I'll take pictures and write up a tutorial and post it when I'm done.  



merryholiday said:


> Hello all!!  I have been following this thread for several years now and love the inspiration.  I am still a major novice, but can produce a stripwork skirt and applique top now.
> 
> I first did one when my DD was 6..a very large 6, so right now I am making skirts for twin two year olds...and I feel like I am not even really sewing..everything is SO tiny!!
> 
> Does anyone have a smallish two year old and can give me a waist measurement, or know the waist of a 2T?
> 
> Thanks, you guys are the BOMB!!



My son is a 2t in the waist and he's about 19 inches.  If it's pretty stretchy elastic you can probably go with 16-17 inches and be ok.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Hmmmm....I am trying to decide if I should just buy CarlaC's simply sweet pattern or the bundle pack with the simply sweet, a-line, and scallop skirt.  What's your advice?  Will I use the other two all that much?  i'm not sure about the scallop skirt - if it was a big twirl skirt, that would definitely help me make up my mind.



I have the scallop skirt and aline patterns for awhile and haven't used them yet.  I agree, the peasant, easy fits and simply sweet is a better combo.


----------



## MouseTriper

KARAJ said:


> LOTS OF PICTURES ALERT!!
> 
> OK, so I just thought I would post update photos of a couple of things I made. Plus they are wearing  at family day for my husbands unit! We had so much fun!!
> 
> My DH and Kaylynn she is wearing the shirt I made her out of some Army material I had found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH, Kaylynn, Ares, and Arianna  sitting on my hubby's vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna in her daddy's old PT shirt that I hacked away at to make a sort of dress and put cuffs on in the material that matched my other DD and DS. After I made it I saw many things that I would have done different but she loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My big boy Ares just hanging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ares and Anna Looking cute together Kaylynn is in the stroller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna in the gunner's position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ares manning the Turret


Loved all the pictures, thanks for sharing!



LisaZoe said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! I didn't realize it had been so long!


Thanks Lisa, it really has been a long time.



revrob said:


> Someone asked for more pics, and I really didn't like the color of the pics that I took (I should know better than to put stuff on my kitchen table to take pics - they always turn out awful!).  SO - I took the dress form outside and took some pics.  I think the colors are a little truer.  I had also asked Jeanne how to attach the flower to the hat.  She suggested that she puts a button in the middle of the flower and sews it on.  Since hers always turn out SO cute, I decided I would take her suggestion.  SO, the hat is slightly different now.


That was me, I asked for more pictures.  Thank you...I just love this outfit.  It is adorable!!!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Better late than ever for the party!!!!  Popping in to say hi.  i'm in the middle of moving so can't stay to chat (or sew!!!) but I'll be back!


Congrats on the move!


----------



## kathyell

Would any of you fine DISers be kind enough to give me your honest opinion? My daughter asked me randomly a few weeks ago if she could be Minnie for Halloween. Now, when she says "Minnie", she specifically means Minnie from Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, and her dress is pink with white polka dots instead of (what I think of as) the more traditional red and white.

I know that the bodice on Minnie's MMC dress (usually) looks like solid pink, but I found a really awesome pink polka dot fabric and couldn't find the same sort of fabric/same shade of pink in a solid, so I decided it could all be pink polka dots. 

Well, I found a pattern I thought looked Minnie-like and made it. It still needs a closure at the neck, a hem, and maybe a little embellishment here and there...maybe a ribbon trim at the sleeve or something along those lines.

However, seeing as I couldn't find a specific "Minnie" pattern I wanted to know if this looks sufficiently "Minnie" to any of you very experienced boutiquers. I lucked out and found a Minnie ears headband on sale at the Disney store with a pink bow and not a red bow, which she'll be wearing with the dress for Halloween, but isn't in this picture.

And now that I've blathered on forever  here is the pic:






So, verdict? Think anyone will know who she is with the help of the ears? I was thinking black tights and pink shoes with it too. Maybe some white gloves and a fluffy white petticoat under the skirt to poof it out (assuming she'll submit to that.)


----------



## *Toadstool*

littlepeppers said:
			
		

> I live in Raceland. Places to shop in Lockport. Get out of town. Let me know where. I'm in for shopping. My DH is home 1/2 of every week to watch the kids.
> 
> I'm just learning how to sew & measuring isn't my thing.  I hate hems.



I'm going to pm you her info.
Just be forwarned.. it is not cheap!
I have an addiction to her fabrics though.. they truly are yummy. 
She has patterns, thread, and all the notions too.


MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!! Well at least I found you all. I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!* I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!! Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers. You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!



Yay! Congrats!


teresajoy said:


> SOMEONE must know!!! Hey anyone out there have a Brother that only does 4X4s and have the bigger hoop??? YOO HOO!!! I know you are out there somewhere!!!


I think you are asking about splitting a bigger applique into a 4 by 4 field and rehooping?? My advice... DON'T DO IT! If you have a megahoop that allows you to do it and not have to rehoop then maybe so. It is still a pain in the booty. I have done it once in 5 by 7. It required me doing alot of editing in Embird to split each layer of the applique and put it into the right sequence. Rehooping can be done... it is just really hard. I have tried, and just decided I need to get a bigger machine if I want to do bigger designs. There is a yahoo group that is based on splitting designs in Embird. I think it is called the Flying Needle.



t-beri said:


> Hi guys!!! Yup, we're back at home. I was contracting steadily and progressing last night until about 2:30 when the midwife suggested we all get some sleep. Laying down completely killed my progression in about a 1/2 hour. SO this morning there was no change even though I was miserable all night. There have been several other signs of labor and the midwife felt comfortable saying that we are DEFINITELY in early labor. Now just have to speed it up. My contractions have picked up over the last couple of hours and we are about to go walk around the grocery store. WALK WALK WALK!!! As long as I'm active the contractions seem to stay pretty steady.
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!! the mechanic came to pick up the van and said it wasn't the starter, it's the battery! Not that that's good either, but B took care of it w/ a quick trip to walmart and the van didn't have to go to the shop.


Hope to hear some news soon! Glad your van was just the battery. Stress would definitely not help you right now! Praying for a fast delivery and healthy baby.



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


LOVE the curious george set. That fabric is adorable.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> NEED HELP FAST!!!!!
> 
> I am making the back of this skirt all ruffles. This is how it looks now. Do I leave it like his where the ruffles overlap by half or do I need to flip them over and top stitch each one? Right now there are 2 lines of stitching on each ruffle. Each ruffle is also basted, zigzag over edge and ruffled before I attached it with the 2 rows of stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basicly - leave them all like this or turn them over and top stitch? the top ruffle will be stitched into the seam of the skirt and top part of the dress. I am using Carla C's Simply Sweet.
> I should add that this is for a Chinese Auction so more than likely my DD is not the one who will be wearing it.
> TIA
> Carol


If it bothers you that you can see the seam you can sew a piece of bias tape on top of the seam. I did this on Feliz, but it was only because you could see the top of the top ruffle.


PrincessKell said:


> here is the Fancy Nancy  outfit I made with the Criss Cross applesauce top
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


Cute!! I need to do somethign with that fabric!



ibesue said:


>


Omgosh! That is adorable! What a cutie! I love her hat.


CastleCreations said:


> I feel like it's been forever since I've posted anything...
> Anywho, I had to try to Mickey topiary and actually finished one. Well it's almost finished. I wanted it higher in the pot and right now it's just sitting there, so there is still some tweaking to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on some cruise stuff. I had this great idea and after I sewed it together I'm totally not happy with it. I need a new sewing machine. I'm still doing appliques by hand and it's getting old. I don't seem to be happy with any of them lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I took the girls to the movies the other day and killed some time in Tuesday morning...I love that store. I found these little chairs for only $2.49. What a steal!! The girls love them. They say they hold up to 160 pounds. I opted not to test them, and haven't sat on them. LOL.


Wow! love the topiary! The dress looks great. I am amazed that you did that freehand and it is so teeny! Those chairs are awesome. My DD definitely needs one. 



KARAJ said:


>


THanks for sharing! I love the dress you made with the t-shirt. That came out really well.



LisaZoe said:


> The more I look around, the more I think it would be necessary to have Embird or a similar software product that can break up a larger pattern into 4"x4" sections. Maybe I should just buy Embird and PED Basic so I can digitize designs for those of use limited to 4x4.  We seem to be discriminated against in favor of 5x7 or larger.
> 
> 
> I'll definitely announce when I'm ready for testing. First I need to write the instructions more fully, make samples to test each size as well as the pattern/templates I've drafted and then photograph a skirt during the various steps.


Ooh! I am about to sell some 4 by 4 designs. 
I am making sure they are perfect first. You have no idea how hard it is to get an applique design to stitch out 4 by 4. Maybe if it is just a mickey head. The ones I have made are the filled designs I made for the friends around the world dress.
I can't wait for you to release the pattern. I love that look. I think I would try it out as a skirt of a dress too. Wouldn't that be adorable??



revrob said:


>


Love this!! Those fabrics look so good together. What a lucky little girl!
You still didn't answer me about the hooping thingy?? I need to hear how awesome it is so I can dream about having one.  I just found out today that our Bernina dealership sells it.



2cutekidz said:


> Happy to help! I guess I was wrong though - I can't find a sew along for the Vida either. I have to make a Vida this week, I'll take pictures and write up a tutorial and post it when I'm done.


There is a picture tutorial. Linette posted it on here. I don't know that it has ever been linked on the bookmarks, but it does exist!! 
Oh, and you should make that A line. I make A lines for gifts alot. They are so fast.. Seriously.. I can whip one out in 20 minutes. I don't make them for Hannah for some reason, but I have made alot of them. I need to make one for Hannah now.. I don't use the ycmt pattern though.



kathyell said:


> Would any of you fine DISers be kind enough to give me your honest opinion? My daughter asked me randomly a few weeks ago if she could be Minnie for Halloween. Now, when she says "Minnie", she specifically means Minnie from Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, and her dress is pink with white polka dots instead of (what I think of as) the more traditional red and white.
> 
> I know that the bodice on Minnie's MMC dress (usually) looks like solid pink, but I found a really awesome pink polka dot fabric and couldn't find the same sort of fabric/same shade of pink in a solid, so I decided it could all be pink polka dots.
> 
> Well, I found a pattern I thought looked Minnie-like and made it. It still needs a closure at the neck, a hem, and maybe a little embellishment here and there...maybe a ribbon trim at the sleeve or something along those lines.
> 
> However, seeing as I couldn't find a specific "Minnie" pattern I wanted to know if this looks sufficiently "Minnie" to any of you very experienced boutiquers. I lucked out and found a Minnie ears headband on sale at the Disney store with a pink bow and not a red bow, which she'll be wearing with the dress for Halloween, but isn't in this picture.
> 
> And now that I've blathered on forever  here is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, verdict? Think anyone will know who she is with the help of the ears? I was thinking black tights and pink shoes with it too. Maybe some white gloves and a fluffy white petticoat under the skirt to poof it out (assuming she'll submit to that.)


To be honest it didn't strike me as Minnie when I saw it. Hannah was Minnie from MMCH when she was 2. It was one of the most difficult costumes to make it look like her. I don't think I really accomplished it. I will find the costume and post a picture. I ended up using solid pink and appliqued on the big white dots to get the skirt to look how I wanted. Mine is basically a peterpan collar top with a flouncy skirt bottom. It is sewn together as one piece though. I think yours would pass for Minnie with the ears though.


----------



## DisneyKings

revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:



I think this is sooo adorable!



emcreative said:


> Oooh I think this is cute and I LOVE the length.  Little girls have a problem being...erm...dainty? when they sit, so I'd always have my dress girl wear things longer or put on bloomers.  Is there a print on that?  I'm having trouble telling.  I think you did an EXCELLENT job!



Thanks!  Yes, my girls have problems being dainty.  (That's why I like Carla's skirt patterns with the shorts in them!)  There is a flower print on the fabric.  I thought it had a bit of a hawaiian feel to it.


----------



## kathyell

revrob said:


>



I just love this so much that I can't even tell you.


----------



## teresajoy

pixiefrnd said:


> TO TJ and Lisa and I know someone else wanted to know--I also have the Brother emb. machine and I have PED Basic I just tried to upload a 6X10 design onto my machine from my memory card and it doesn't let you.  You can only upload designs that are 4x4.  I did read somewhere that there is software you can get to split your bigger designs but some people that have used it say it doesn't work as well as they would like.  So I guess we are all in the 'big hoop envy' group.  Since Brother has lowered prices on some of their machines I am hoping to have at least a 5x7 for Christmas  (I am wishing big, but we will see what happens).  Hope this helps some of your confusion.  As far as the bigger hoop for our machine it is mainly used for doing the same thing multiple times without needing to re-hoop, good for borders and my sister in law has used it for doing some in the hoop stuff.


Thanks for the information! 


DisneyKings said:


> You guys are such a bad influence on me, I had to make DD a dress for her friend's b-day party at the beach  And, no, I don't even have all of my Disney outfits made yet!  I've learned those should be finished up a few hours before leaving, right?  This was my 1st attempt at a halter-style dress.
> 
> I didn't have time to finish DD1's dress, but she insisted on a pic too!


That is so cute!!! Your daughters are adorable! 




ibesue said:


> Ummm, sure that is what I meant!
> 
> And thanks, it was the first disney set I made.  I had sewn for years and then took about 10 years off sewing.  It was after I made an Heirloom quality wedding dress for oldest DD.  I hand stitched hundreds of appliques.  It was so pretty  We worked on it for weeks together.  Then we did a final fitting to confirm the length of the dress.  Oh, BTW, she had been loosing weight and we did wait until her weight stabilized.  Yeah, right, the dress didn't fit.  We had 1 week to remake the dress.  I put my sewing machine away when I got home and didn't take it out for at least 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Do you have pictures of the wedding dress? I'd love to see them! 


CastleCreations said:


> I feel like it's been forever since I've posted anything...


I love the topiary and the chairs and that cute little cruise set!!! 


KARAJ said:


> LOTS OF PICTURES ALERT!!
> 
> OK, so I just thought I would post update photos of a couple of things I made. Plus they are wearing  at family day for my husbands unit! We had so much fun!!
> 
> My DH and Kaylynn she is wearing the shirt I made her out of some Army material I had found.


These are such cute pictures! 


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> NEED HELP FAST!!!!!
> 
> I am making the back of this skirt all ruffles. This is how it looks now. Do I leave it like his where the ruffles overlap by half or do I need to flip them over and top stitch each one? Right now there are 2 lines of stitching on each ruffle. Each ruffle is also basted, zigzag over edge and ruffled before I attached it with the 2 rows of stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basicly - leave them all like this or turn them over and top stitch? the top ruffle will be stitched into the seam of the skirt and top part of the dress. I am using Carla C's Simply Sweet.
> I should add that this is for a Chinese Auction so more than likely my DD is not the one who will be wearing it.
> TIA
> Carol


I am not sure, because I don't do ruffles this way, I always have the edge on the inside of the dress so I don't have to worry about it showing.  (or am I just looking at this wrong?) 


*Toadstool* said:


> I think you are asking about splitting a bigger applique into a 4 by 4 field and rehooping?? My advice... DON'T DO IT! If you have a megahoop that allows you to do it and not have to rehoop then maybe so. It is still a pain in the booty. I have done it once in 5 by 7. It required me doing alot of editing in Embird to split each layer of the applique and put it into the right sequence. Rehooping can be done... it is just really hard. I have tried, and just decided I need to get a bigger machine if I want to do bigger designs. There is a yahoo group that is based on splitting designs in Embird. I think it is called the Flying Needle.



I was wondering how the big hoop worked with the Brother, you have to reposition it but not rehoop it. It sounds like it would be complicated! Hmm, maybe I DO need that Rose embroidery machine from my cousin! 


I think I accidentally deleted a bunch of my quotes! 

Shannon, that outfit is ADORABLE!!!

The person asking about the pink Minnie Dress. I don't think it really screams "Minnie" by itself, but with the addition of the ears I think it will be great! Is she wearing it at Disney?


----------



## ibesue

teresajoy said:


> Do you have pictures of the wedding dress? I'd love to see them!



  Honestly, I have no idea if I have any pictures of it.  My favorite pic was from my hotel bathroom with all my BFF's and I finishing up the dress the morning of the wedding.  I will need to see if DD has any pictures.  Sadly, that marriage was doomed.  Maybe it was the dress??   



*Toadstool* said:


> I think you are asking about splitting a bigger applique into a 4 by 4 field and rehooping?? My advice... DON'T DO IT! If you have a megahoop that allows you to do it and not have to rehoop then maybe so. It is still a pain in the booty. I have done it once in 5 by 7. It required me doing alot of editing in Embird to split each layer of the applique and put it into the right sequence. Rehooping can be done... it is just really hard. I have tried, and just decided I need to get a bigger machine if I want to do bigger designs. There is a yahoo group that is based on splitting designs in Embird. I think it is called the Flying Needle.
> 
> Ooh! I am about to sell some 4 by 4 designs.
> I am making sure they are perfect first. You have no idea how hard it is to get an applique design to stitch out 4 by 4. Maybe if it is just a mickey head. The ones I have made are the filled designs I made for the friends around the world dress.
> I can't wait for you to release the pattern. I love that look. I think I would try it out as a skirt of a dress too. Wouldn't that be adorable??
> 
> Love this!! Those fabrics look so good together. What a lucky little girl!
> You still didn't answer me about the hooping thingy?? I need to hear how awesome it is so I can dream about having one.  I just found out today that our Bernina dealership sells it.



1  It so scares me to re hoop something.    I spend so much of my time trying to keep the hoop in place!  

2  Can't wait to see your designs!  Even though I don't think I know where my 4 X 4 hoop even is?  

3  So what about the hooping thingy?  I have the same hoops!  I still LOVE my big hoop!


----------



## 3huskymom

After working most of the week in my free time on this I finally finished Hayleigh's Alice dress. The dress is a bit tight in the bodice and I wish I would have made that bigger. All the other Carla C's  were fine with size 5 but this one is more snug. 














Now to working on her 4th of July dress.


----------



## minnie2

MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you.  Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!! I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!


Congratulations!  that is fabulous news!



teresajoy said:


> Woops!! Yes, you would need to add about 6" to the length measurement she gives you.
> 
> 
> SOMEONE must know!!! Hey anyone out there have a Brother that only does 4X4s and have the bigger hoop??? YOO HOO!!! I know you are out there somewhere!!!
> 
> (there, that should do it!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 1.)I don't think you have the same kind of machine as we do, do you? Our Brothers will only stitch out a 4X4 area. We would have to have the repositionable hoop.  I should have had my cousin bring her machine just to show me how that works!
> 
> 2.) I do the SAME thing!!


You are too funny!  I may just stop into my brother dealer where I got mine and ask them.  I think I remember them saying something about for larger designs just rehoop but I would think the design would have to be broken down in away that you could rehoop.  I just remember being so excited to get it I wasn't think maybe I should pay more attention!  




DisneyKings said:


> You guys are such a bad influence on me, I had to make DD a dress for her friend's b-day party at the beach And, no, I don't even have all of my Disney outfits made yet!  I've learned those should be finished up a few hours before leaving, right? This was my 1st attempt at a halter-style dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? for all you moms to skinny-minnies:  Any tips on working the patterns to make sure it all fits?  I used a size 2 pattern, but length for size 4.  It wound up a little long, but that's better than too short.  I was afraid to do the empire bodice in case it was too high up--do you add any length to the bodices?  I'm still learning.  Thanks for all your inspiration & help!


cute!  I was just looking at that fabric yesterday.  I usually measure Nikki before I start a pattern then hold the pattern up to her once it is cut.  Most of the time Nik measures for a 7/8 but with certain ones she can be a 5/6.I almost always have to add length to hers.  I just add it to the bottom.  I alter almost every pattern I do.  I always add or take away from the center of it usually where it says  place on fold.  I think Jessica does this too.  



revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:


I adore this!  I was looking at this material yesterday too!  I want to make something for ME with it!  



t-beri said:


> Hi guys!!!  Yup, we're back at home.  I was contracting steadily and progressing last night until about 2:30 when the midwife suggested we all get some sleep.  Laying down completely killed my progression in about a 1/2 hour. SO this morning there was no change even though I was miserable all night.  There have been several other signs of labor and the midwife felt comfortable saying that we are DEFINITELY in early labor.  Now just have to speed it up. My contractions have picked up over the last couple of hours and we are about to go walk around the grocery store.  WALK WALK WALK!!!  As long as I'm active the contractions seem to stay pretty steady.
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!!  the mechanic came to pick up the van and said it wasn't the starter, it's the battery!  Not that that's good either, but B took care of it w/ a quick trip to walmart and the van didn't have to go to the shop.
> 
> Now we will be ready for round 2!  This is my first baby that is not an induction and this early labor thing is for the birds I tell ya!!!  I much prefer that you just give me drugs and start the real thing and get it over with LOL.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs, well wishes and pixie dust.  Keep'em comin' cause it ain't over yet!!


Sending baby dust your way T!    How are you feeling this am????


eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


both are adorable!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> NEED HELP FAST!!!!!
> I am making the back of this skirt all ruffles. This is how it looks now. Do I leave it like his where the ruffles overlap by half or do I need to flip them over and top stitch each one? Right now there are 2 lines of stitching on each ruffle. Each ruffle is also basted, zigzag over edge and ruffled before I attached it with the 2 rows of stitching.
> 
> So basicly - leave them all like this or turn them over and top stitch? the top ruffle will be stitched into the seam of the skirt and top part of the dress. I am using Carla C's Simply Sweet.
> I should add that this is for a Chinese Auction so more than likely my DD is not the one who will be wearing it.
> TIA
> Carol


When I made the ruffled preppy skirt I top stitched every ruffle same when I made the ruffled back dress.  i hate top stitching but it really make a difference IMO.  



PrincessKell said:


> here is the Fancy Nancy  outfit I made with the Criss Cross applesauce top
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


That came out GREAT!  It is such a cute pattern!  



ibesue said:


> So cute!!!  What a good idea to cut everything out at once then sew all week!  When I sold on ebay, I did the sewing, my DD did all the cutting and listing, photo's, etc.  I loved that!!
> Holy Moley, that is cute!!!  My first disney outfit was pink & black set and I still think its one of my all time favorites!  Here is miss Kadie!


So cute!



emcreative said:


> On the crisscross top
> From the looks of it there are no buttons or anything...is that right?


Nope no buttons and it is super easy.  My GF made one and it was only the 2nd thing she ever made and it was really cute.



ibesue said:


> So cute!  How was it to make?


Nope no buttons and it is super easy.  My GF made one and it was only the 2nd thing she ever made and it was really cute.  It goes together really fast too!



CastleCreations said:


> I feel like it's been forever since I've posted anything...
> Anywho, I had to try to Mickey topiary and actually finished one. Well it's almost finished. I wanted it higher in the pot and right now it's just sitting there, so there is still some tweaking to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on some cruise stuff. I had this great idea and after I sewed it together I'm totally not happy with it. I need a new sewing machine. I'm still doing appliques by hand and it's getting old. I don't seem to be happy with any of them lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I took the girls to the movies the other day and killed some time in Tuesday morning...I love that store. I found these little chairs for only $2.49. What a steal!! The girls love them. They say they hold up to 160 pounds. I opted not to test them, and haven't sat on them. LOL.


Love the topiary!  i may have to try them!  I have some stone potters in front of my house that currently have weeds in them so these would be a much better option!
The top looks GREAT!  
those chairs are so cool.



KARAJ said:


> LOTS OF PICTURES ALERT!!
> 
> OK, so I just thought I would post update photos of a couple of things I made. Plus they are wearing  at family day for my husbands unit! We had so much fun!!
> 
> My DH and Kaylynn she is wearing the shirt I made her out of some Army material I had found.
> 
> 
> DH, Kaylynn, Ares, and Arianna  sitting on my hubby's vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna in her daddy's old PT shirt that I hacked away at to make a sort of dress and put cuffs on in the material that matched my other DD and DS. After I made it I saw many things that I would have done different but she loved it.


Great pictures!  
Cute story.  When we where in the airport last week headed to Atlanta Kyle saw some soldiers and he kept saying there's 'Army men' then he would solute! A few of them didn't even notice and he got sad so after awhile I would say something just loud enough so the guys could hear and see him and they would wave back.  I just wanted Kyle to know that that was a a good thing he was doing and a sign of respect.  Some of the guys thought it was cute.


----------



## minnie2

jessica52877 said:


> I hear people rave about tuesday morning but the only one we have never has anything good. I only go in about once a year so maybe that is my problem!


I think my mom goes to the one on 78 in Snellville and finds things. Maybe it is Lilburn?  I can ask her if you like?  She is always getting stuff from there.



revrob said:


> Thanks SO MUCH for all the awesome comments on the outfit I made for Mya!  I sure hope she likes it.  I realized as I was sewing this that I don't believe that I've ever sewn something this small.  It was FUN!
> 
> Someone asked for more pics, and I really didn't like the color of the pics that I took (I should know better than to put stuff on my kitchen table to take pics - they always turn out awful!).  SO - I took the dress form outside and took some pics.  I think the colors are a little truer.  I had also asked Jeanne how to attach the flower to the hat.  She suggested that she puts a button in the middle of the flower and sews it on.  Since hers always turn out SO cute, I decided I would take her suggestion.  SO, the hat is slightly different now.


i really love this!!!  



sahm1000 said:


> I completely understand, Lisa, what you are talking about with the bed times!  I feel bad during the summer making my girls go to bed early since I'm so strict about it during the school year but they get grumpy if they don't get enough sleep, and my 4 year old really seems to need a lot of sleep.   The worst part about it is during the summer it stays light for so long here.  I feel bad putting them to bed when it's still light out!
> 
> I'm glad to see you posting again, I love your beautiful work!  Every once in a while I checked out to see what you were selling on  and it is always fantastic!


We do early bed times too at my house.  School yr it is 7:30 then they can read until 8pm summer it is 8pm read until 8:30 sometimes later as long as it is reading.


karamat said:


> I am SO CLOSE to talking DH into DVC at Animal Kingdom   Anyone have helpful tidbits that might help me push him over the edge?  I'm off to check out the DVC section right now.


We own there!!  I am not sure what could help push your DH over the edge I am still shocked my DH wanted to do it.  With us I had to let it be all his idea because if I pushed the issue and he didn't like it then I would never hear the end of it.  So I let DH do all the research and when he asked me what I thought I told him .  He knows I LOVE Disney so he already knew my feelings!  He likes Disney but not like me but I am finding now that we own the DVC his closet Disney love is coming out!  He makes Disney
 comments all the time and actually joined a DVC yahoo group on his won!




kathyell said:


> Would any of you fine DISers be kind enough to give me your honest opinion? My daughter asked me randomly a few weeks ago if she could be Minnie for Halloween. Now, when she says "Minnie", she specifically means Minnie from Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, and her dress is pink with white polka dots instead of (what I think of as) the more traditional red and white.
> 
> I know that the bodice on Minnie's MMC dress (usually) looks like solid pink, but I found a really awesome pink polka dot fabric and couldn't find the same sort of fabric/same shade of pink in a solid, so I decided it could all be pink polka dots.
> 
> Well, I found a pattern I thought looked Minnie-like and made it. It still needs a closure at the neck, a hem, and maybe a little embellishment here and there...maybe a ribbon trim at the sleeve or something along those lines.
> 
> However, seeing as I couldn't find a specific "Minnie" pattern I wanted to know if this looks sufficiently "Minnie" to any of you very experienced boutiquers. I lucked out and found a Minnie ears headband on sale at the Disney store with a pink bow and not a red bow, which she'll be wearing with the dress for Halloween, but isn't in this picture.
> 
> And now that I've blathered on forever  here is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, verdict? Think anyone will know who she is with the help of the ears? I was thinking black tights and pink shoes with it too. Maybe some white gloves and a fluffy white petticoat under the skirt to poof it out (assuming she'll submit to that.)


It is adorable I am not sure it says Minnie at 1st look but it is cute.  Personally I think Carla's precious dress screams Minnie done in wither Pink or red dots.....



*Toadstool* said:


> I think you are asking about splitting a bigger applique into a 4 by 4 field and rehooping?? My advice... DON'T DO IT! If you have a megahoop that allows you to do it and not have to rehoop then maybe so. It is still a pain in the booty. I have done it once in 5 by 7. It required me doing alot of editing in Embird to split each layer of the applique and put it into the right sequence. Rehooping can be done... it is just really hard. I have tried, and just decided I need to get a bigger machine if I want to do bigger designs. There is a yahoo group that is based on splitting designs in Embird. I think it is called the Flying Needle.


Kira,  If you are saying it is too complicated then the is NO way I will get it so hoop envy it is!  
!st serger then new emb machine!  



3huskymom said:


> After working most of the week in my free time on this I finally finished Hayleigh's Alice dress. The dress is a bit tight in the bodice and I wish I would have made that bigger. All the other Carla C's  were fine with size 5 but this one is more snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to working on her 4th of July dress.


That is adorable!  
I love that pattern too.  I made Nikki a sleeveless version and when she was wearing it all day she said the arm holes where a tad tight and I made her a bigger size then I normally do in Carla's patterns.  So next time I make it I think I am going to cut the arm holes a bit bigger...


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Thanks for the suggestions for my boys.  I purchased the bowling shirt and easy fit pants patterns for them and the reversible wrap skirt for me.  Right now I have no clothes that fit since I have been losing the baby weight.  Any suggestions for a cute wrap I could make myself for Disney?


----------



## emcreative

Hi Ladies!  I'm on my way to my first sewing class.  Please take a moment to say a prayer for my poor instructor and wish her patience!


----------



## 2cutekidz

*Toadstool* said:


> There is a picture tutorial. Linette posted it on here. I don't know that it has ever been linked on the bookmarks, but it does exist!!
> Oh, and you should make that A line. I make A lines for gifts alot. They are so fast.. Seriously.. I can whip one out in 20 minutes. I don't make them for Hannah for some reason, but I have made alot of them. I need to make one for Hannah now.. I don't use the ycmt pattern though..




Linnettes tutorial is for her "version" of a Vida, not an actual Vida.  It's a little different, I didn't look at it after I made a Vida so I don't know how close to the actual directions it is.


----------



## revrob

kathyell said:


> Would any of you fine DISers be kind enough to give me your honest opinion? My daughter asked me randomly a few weeks ago if she could be Minnie for Halloween. Now, when she says "Minnie", she specifically means Minnie from Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, and her dress is pink with white polka dots instead of (what I think of as) the more traditional red and white.
> 
> I know that the bodice on Minnie's MMC dress (usually) looks like solid pink, but I found a really awesome pink polka dot fabric and couldn't find the same sort of fabric/same shade of pink in a solid, so I decided it could all be pink polka dots.
> 
> Well, I found a pattern I thought looked Minnie-like and made it. It still needs a closure at the neck, a hem, and maybe a little embellishment here and there...maybe a ribbon trim at the sleeve or something along those lines.
> 
> However, seeing as I couldn't find a specific "Minnie" pattern I wanted to know if this looks sufficiently "Minnie" to any of you very experienced boutiquers. I lucked out and found a Minnie ears headband on sale at the Disney store with a pink bow and not a red bow, which she'll be wearing with the dress for Halloween, but isn't in this picture.
> 
> And now that I've blathered on forever  here is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, verdict? Think anyone will know who she is with the help of the ears? I was thinking black tights and pink shoes with it too. Maybe some white gloves and a fluffy white petticoat under the skirt to poof it out (assuming she'll submit to that.)



I think the dress is really cute!  I think adding a pettiskirt and doing the things you mentioned would definitely help it become "minnified".  



*Toadstool* said:


> Love this!! Those fabrics look so good together. What a lucky little girl!
> You still didn't answer me about the hooping thingy?? I need to hear how awesome it is so I can dream about having one.  I just found out today that our Bernina dealership sells it.



Thanks so much!  it was fun to make.

I think I missed your question?  What were you wanting to know?  Was it about the embroidery buddy?  I can tell you what I know right now.  Infant size shirts do not fit on it.  Remember we were talking about why would you buy the tiny size?  Well, now I know!  I couldn't fit the shirt on it.  SO, I may need to add the infant size to the list of things to buy.  HOWEVER, I was able to hoop this pretty easily.  I just took my time.  The other thing that I learned is that the giant hoop doesn't fit on the size that I got!  UGH!  You know that's why I got it!  SO, the one that I got will be used for kids shirts and 5x7 and smaller hoops.  



MouseTriper said:


> That was me, I asked for more pictures.  Thank you...I just love this outfit.  It is adorable!!!





DisneyKings said:


> I think this is sooo adorable!





kathyell said:


> I just love this so much that I can't even tell you.





teresajoy said:


> Shannon, that outfit is ADORABLE!!!



Thanks so much, guys!  I really appreciate all of the positive feedback!



3huskymom said:


> After working most of the week in my free time on this I finally finished Hayleigh's Alice dress. The dress is a bit tight in the bodice and I wish I would have made that bigger. All the other Carla C's  were fine with size 5 but this one is more snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to working on her 4th of July dress.



GIRL!  You are rocking that embroidery machine!   GREAT job!  I LOVE the Alice dress!



minnie2 said:


> I adore this!  I was looking at this material yesterday too!  I want to make something for ME with it!





minnie2 said:


> You gals really know how to encourage a girl to keep sewing!  Thanks so much!  And, yes, I'm trying to figure out how to incorporate that fabric into something for ME!  This was the first time I made the bucket hat, and I LOVE it!  I may actually end up making a hat (or 2 or 10) for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!  I'm on my way to my first sewing class.  Please take a moment to say a prayer for my poor instructor and wish her patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna do GREAT!  Have a fun time!
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> You gals really know how to encourage a girl to keep sewing!  Thanks so much!  And, yes, I'm trying to figure out how to incorporate that fabric into something for ME!  This was the first time I made the bucket hat, and I LOVE it!  I may actually end up making a hat (or 2 or 10) for myself!



Shannon when you figure out what to make with that fabric let me know so I can case you! 
 I love that bucket hat too but i look so silly in hats.  I still need to make one for Kyle he has been bugging me for one.


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> Yay! Congrats!


Thank you so much!!!



3huskymom said:


> After working most of the week in my free time on this I finally finished Hayleigh's Alice dress. The dress is a bit tight in the bodice and I wish I would have made that bigger. All the other Carla C's  were fine with size 5 but this one is more snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to working on her 4th of July dress.


This is wonderful!!!  I love it.



emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm on my way to my first sewing class.  Please take a moment to say a prayer for my poor instructor and wish her patience!


 Awwww you are too funny.   I am sure you will do fine!!  Have fun and let us know how it goes


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> Congratulations!  that is fabulous news!


 Thank you!!  I can't wait!!!!


----------



## revrob

minnie2 said:


> Shannon when you figure out what to make with that fabric let me know so I can case you!
> I love that bucket hat too but i look so silly in hats.  I still need to make one for Kyle he has been bugging me for one.



I'm not sure that I look great in hats, but when I'm on vacation at Disney, I usually wear one EVERY day - unless I know that I'm going to be taking specific pictures that I want without me in a hat.  It's so awesome to get up and just wash/dry my hair and not have to worry with styling it.  I just put on the cap and go!  It's very freeing to me!  I don't know that I care if it looks bad because most of the time I won't see any of the people I encounter on that day again!


----------



## snubie

CastleCreations said:


>


I love the topiary and thank you for posting a tutorial.  I just may have to make one or two of these.



3huskymom said:


> After working most of the week in my free time on this I finally finished Hayleigh's Alice dress. The dress is a bit tight in the bodice and I wish I would have made that bigger. All the other Carla C's  were fine with size 5 but this one is more snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to working on her 4th of July dress.



I think you did an amazing job on this.  It looks great.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Oh my Gosh! I leave for a few days to graduate from Nursing School and it is 17 pages into a new thread....Now I have to go back and catch up!!!


----------



## sahm1000

3huskymom said:


> After working most of the week in my free time on this I finally finished Hayleigh's Alice dress. The dress is a bit tight in the bodice and I wish I would have made that bigger. All the other Carla C's  were fine with size 5 but this one is more snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to working on her 4th of July dress.



Great dress!  It's adorable!  

Are you the one who posted pictures of your girls outside your house this last week?  I meant to comment on the dresses and your house!  The dresses were adorable and the outside of your house kind of looks like mine (the stone anyway).  Are  you from Texas?  I'm in the Dallas area and all of the houses here kind of have the same "look" I think.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Thanks for the suggestions for my boys.  I purchased the bowling shirt and easy fit pants patterns for them and the reversible wrap skirt for me.  Right now I have no clothes that fit since I have been losing the baby weight.  Any suggestions for a cute wrap I could make myself for Disney?



What about a wrap with Minnie dots?  It would look kind of theme-ish without being over the top.


----------



## teresajoy

ibesue said:


> Honestly, I have no idea if I have any pictures of it.  My favorite pic was from my hotel bathroom with all my BFF's and I finishing up the dress the morning of the wedding.  I will need to see if DD has any pictures.  Sadly, that marriage was doomed.  Maybe it was the dress??


You are funny Sue!!! I hope you can find some pictures, I would sure love to see the dress! Heather and my Mom put the pearls and sequins on my wedding dress for me. 



3huskymom said:


> After working most of the week in my free time on this I finally finished Hayleigh's Alice dress. The dress is a bit tight in the bodice and I wish I would have made that bigger. All the other Carla C's  were fine with size 5 but this one is more snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to working on her 4th of July dress.



That is SO cute!! It looks to me that it fits just the way it is suppose to. It is not as loose of a fit as the Simply Sweet or Peasant dresses.  If you are ever in doubt about what size to make in Carla's patterns, go by the measurements. She even gives the finished measurements size so you can see just how big it will be when you are done.


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> What about a wrap with Minnie dots?  It would look kind of theme-ish without being over the top.



That would be really cute! I'm thinking though that it would use up a whole lot of precious Minnie Dot fabric!! I'm a Minnie dot hoarder!


----------



## snubie

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Oh my Gosh! I leave for a few days to graduate from Nursing School and it is 17 pages into a new thread....Now I have to go back and catch up!!!



CONGRATS to our newest nurse!


----------



## teresajoy

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Oh my Gosh! I leave for a few days to graduate from Nursing School and it is 17 pages into a new thread....Now I have to go back and catch up!!!



Hey!!! Congratulations!!!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> That would be really cute! I'm thinking though that it would use up a whole lot of precious Minnie Dot fabric!! I'm a Minnie dot hoarder!



Minnie Dot hoarder?


I thought I was bad.  I am finally to the last of my Walmart bolt of the Minnie dot from 2 years ago.  I am so sad...........


Oh TAG FAIRY.........


----------



## MouseTriper

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Oh my Gosh! I leave for a few days to graduate from Nursing School and it is 17 pages into a new thread....Now I have to go back and catch up!!!


Congrats on your graduation from nursing school.  How exciting!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Oh my Gosh! I leave for a few days to graduate from Nursing School and it is 17 pages into a new thread....Now I have to go back and catch up!!!



From one Nurse to another ---CONGRATS!!!!! 

Good Luck on your boards.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I know some of these are from days ago but.....


LisaZoe said:


>



Absolutely love it now. The contrast & taking the bulk out did it. Can't wait to see what top you create for it.



LisaZoe said:


>



This is great. Emma saw this and thinks she needs it for our trip. Thanks alot! 



PrincessKell said:


> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title



This is adorable. I have some Fancy Nancy waiting to be used....hmmmmm



revrob said:


>



That is so amazing. I love the fabric combination. And that bucket hat with the flower is soooooo adorable. I think I must get that pattern for the girls. Where did you get the tank top?

Now that I am done with school I can concentrate on using some of the fabric I have been collecting over the past year....


----------



## revrob

mom2prettyprincess said:


> That is so amazing. I love the fabric combination. And that bucket hat with the flower is soooooo adorable. I think I must get that pattern for the girls. Where did you get the tank top?
> 
> Now that I am done with school I can concentrate on using some of the fabric I have been collecting over the past year....




thanks so much!  It was really fun to create!  The tank top was purchased at Wal Mart!


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> I was wondering how the big hoop worked with the Brother, you have to reposition it but not rehoop it. It sounds like it would be complicated! Hmm, maybe I DO need that Rose embroidery machine from my cousin!


For my machine there is a multi position hoop and a megahoop. I think that is what they are called. One is basically an endless hoop. It is just 5 by a greater number so it just increases the length of the hoop. It is meant for doing endless embroidery... like doing scallops on the embroider machine or some kind of repeating design that is continuous. The multi position hoop(i am sure it is called something else) has the thingies to put it onto the machine on both sides of the hoop and is a much larger hoop. You embroider on it in 4 sections. It requires alot of editting too. I don't think they make one for the 4 by 4 hoop though. I can't remember what they are called, but I looked and couldn't find 4 by 4.




ibesue said:


> 2  Can't wait to see your designs!  Even though I don't think I know where my 4 X 4 hoop even is?
> 
> 3  So what about the hooping thingy?  I have the same hoops!  I still LOVE my big hoop!


You can do like I do and put 2 of them in the 5 by 7 and embroider them at the same time. 
I was talking about the hooping system Shannon bought.
http://www.icanhelpsew.com/abc_embroidery.html



3huskymom said:


> After working most of the week in my free time on this I finally finished Hayleigh's Alice dress. The dress is a bit tight in the bodice and I wish I would have made that bigger. All the other Carla C's  were fine with size 5 but this one is more snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to working on her 4th of July dress.


Really pretty! Did you do those appliques in the 4 by 4?? Or am I just imagining things?



emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm on my way to my first sewing class. Please take a moment to say a prayer for my poor instructor and wish her patience!


 Good luck! Don't sew yourself to the machine. 



2cutekidz said:


> Linnettes tutorial is for her "version" of a Vida, not an actual Vida.  It's a little different, I didn't look at it after I made a Vida so I don't know how close to the actual directions it is.


Ah okay. I guess someone needs to make one then. I thought the Vida was super easy so never really looked for a tutorial. 
Then again.. who knows.. maybe I am doing it wrong. hehe.


revrob said:


> I think I missed your question?  What were you wanting to know?  Was it about the embroidery buddy?  I can tell you what I know right now.  Infant size shirts do not fit on it.  Remember we were talking about why would you buy the tiny size?  Well, now I know!  I couldn't fit the shirt on it.  SO, I may need to add the infant size to the list of things to buy.  HOWEVER, I was able to hoop this pretty easily.  I just took my time.  The other thing that I learned is that the giant hoop doesn't fit on the size that I got!  UGH!  You know that's why I got it!  SO, the one that I got will be used for kids shirts and 5x7 and smaller hoops.


Yes, I was just asking about it. Wow.. I really thought the infant size was just for sleeves and pants legs. It looked so small. I guess I forgot how small a onesie is! 
I'm stalking sew its for sale for a deal on one. How frustrating that it doesn't fit the bigger hoop. 


mom2prettyprincess said:


> Oh my Gosh! I leave for a few days to graduate from Nursing School and it is 17 pages into a new thread....Now I have to go back and catch up!!!


Congrats on graduating! How awesome!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

For any of you that buy fabric on Etsy: I just saw this link on another forum, it allows you to search by color of fabric on Etsy. Check it out! I have been playing for about 30 mins and it is so fun....But then again I am easily amused!! 

http://www.morecloth.com/

Have fun.


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2prettyprincess said:


> For any of you that buy fabric on Etsy: I just saw this link on another forum, it allows you to search by color of fabric on Etsy. Check it out! I have been playing for about 30 mins and it is so fun....But then again I am easily amused!!
> 
> http://www.morecloth.com/
> 
> Have fun.


Whoa.. that is really neat.


----------



## *Toadstool*

I just realized that website is great for those of us who have trouble picking out fabrics that go together. I'm definitely going to be using that. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> I'm not sure that I look great in hats, but when I'm on vacation at Disney, I usually wear one EVERY day - unless I know that I'm going to be taking specific pictures that I want without me in a hat.  It's so awesome to get up and just wash/dry my hair and not have to worry with styling it.  I just put on the cap and go!  It's very freeing to me!  I don't know that I care if it looks bad because most of the time I won't see any of the people I encounter on that day again!


What a great way to be!  


mom2prettyprincess said:


> Oh my Gosh! I leave for a few days to graduate from Nursing School and it is 17 pages into a new thread....Now I have to go back and catch up!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


Sorry she is squinting it is bright out today.

Next time I need to double the length of the straps!  I made the top a bit bigger then the pattern called for even though she measured fine for the 5/6 in the pattern but it is ahrd to make a 5/6 for a 9 yr old!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Last week sometime, someone so graciously offered to make me a ressie @ 1900 Park Fare for the night of October 1. And I have totally forgotten who that is.....Please help if you can...

Also since this is my first trip to WDW and have done countless hours of reserach does anybody want to list some of their must do dining expriences. 

I make my ADR's on Monday & am totally clueless on what I want to do!!!


----------



## emcreative

Oooh, with a little girl, CRT!


----------



## mirandag819

Has anyone bought any of the hairbow ebooks from ycmt? My sister is in town this weekend and I have tons of ribbons to match DD's disney outfits, and we want to start making her some matching hair bows. Are any of the ycmt books worth it?


----------



## ibesue

3huskymom said:


> After working most of the week in my free time on this I finally finished Hayleigh's Alice dress. The dress is a bit tight in the bodice and I wish I would have made that bigger. All the other Carla C's  were fine with size 5 but this one is more snug.



Wow, that is great!!!  And your DD is a cutie!



emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm on my way to my first sewing class.  Please take a moment to say a prayer for my poor instructor and wish her patience!



Have fun!  Oh, you are probably home by now.   How was it?



revrob said:


> I think I missed your question?  What were you wanting to know?  Was it about the embroidery buddy?  I can tell you what I know right now.  Infant size shirts do not fit on it.  Remember we were talking about why would you buy the tiny size?  Well, now I know!  I couldn't fit the shirt on it.  SO, I may need to add the infant size to the list of things to buy.  HOWEVER, I was able to hoop this pretty easily.  I just took my time.  The other thing that I learned is that the giant hoop doesn't fit on the size that I got!  UGH!  You know that's why I got it!  SO, the one that I got will be used for kids shirts and 5x7 and smaller hoops.



So tell me more about the system.  I so need to go to those kind of shows!  I tried last month to go to the quilt & craft show, but got stuck in traffic and didn't get to go.  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Oh my Gosh! I leave for a few days to graduate from Nursing School and it is 17 pages into a new thread....Now I have to go back and catch up!!!



Congrats!!!!!!  



teresajoy said:


> You are funny Sue!!! I hope you can find some pictures, I would sure love to see the dress! Heather and my Mom put the pearls and sequins on my wedding dress for me.
> 
> That is SO cute!! It looks to me that it fits just the way it is suppose to. It is not as loose of a fit as the Simply Sweet or Peasant dresses.  If you are ever in doubt about what size to make in Carla's patterns, go by the measurements. She even gives the finished measurements size so you can see just how big it will be when you are done.



It was fun to do the dress until the last week!  I think its very special to work together on such an important dress!



livndisney said:


> Minnie Dot hoarder?
> 
> 
> I thought I was bad.  I am finally to the last of my Walmart bolt of the Minnie dot from 2 years ago.  I am so sad...........







*Toadstool* said:


> For my machine there is a multi position hoop and a megahoop. I think that is what they are called. One is basically an endless hoop. It is just 5 by a greater number so it just increases the length of the hoop. It is meant for doing endless embroidery... like doing scallops on the embroider machine or some kind of repeating design that is continuous. The multi position hoop(i am sure it is called something else) has the thingies to put it onto the machine on both sides of the hoop and is a much larger hoop. You embroider on it in 4 sections. It requires alot of editting too. I don't think they make one for the 4 by 4 hoop though. I can't remember what they are called, but I looked and couldn't find 4 by 4.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do like I do and put 2 of them in the 5 by 7 and embroider them at the same time.
> *I was talking about the hooping system Shannon bought.
> http://www.icanhelpsew.com/abc_embroidery.html
> *
> 
> Yes, I was just asking about it. Wow.. I really thought the infant size was just for sleeves and pants legs. It looked so small. I guess I forgot how small a onesie is!
> I'm stalking sew its for sale for a deal on one. How frustrating that it doesn't fit the bigger hoop.
> 
> Congrats on graduating! How awesome!



Who knew such things existed!!!  I am curious to see how they work!  Dena asked me if I used my grid thingys for my embroidery machine and I had to say I had never used them.    I had no idea what they were for!  Sometimes learning things without the classes leaves a lot to be desired!  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> For any of you that buy fabric on Etsy: I just saw this link on another forum, it allows you to search by color of fabric on Etsy. Check it out! I have been playing for about 30 mins and it is so fun....But then again I am easily amused!!
> 
> http://www.morecloth.com/
> 
> Have fun.



Very cool!!! 



minnie2 said:


> Next time I need to double the length of the straps!  I made the top a bit bigger then the pattern called for even though she measured fine for the 5/6 in the pattern but it is ahrd to make a 5/6 for a 9 yr old!



Very cute!  My DGD would LOVE that!


----------



## 94bruin

Hi Everyone! This is my first time posting here. I'm in the middle of planning DD4's first trip to DLR. I'm lusting after everyone's designs. Unfortunately, I'm a total novice at sewing. Luckily for DD, my mom is a great seamstress. I'm hoping that between her and you guys, I can pull off a few simple outfits for DD.

Re: Appliques. Do you think a total novice seamstress could hand applique a minnie head? I don't know if doing appliques are a more advance skill. I've seen the tutorial, but I'm wondering if I could actually pull it off. 



revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:



This is such a lovely outfit. Is that a skort? What a great idea since I'm always making dd wear shorts under her skirts/dresses. Can you recommend a particular pattern for this skirt?



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Such cute outfits! Where did you get the tank top for the cherry outfit?


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> So tell me more about the system.  I so need to go to those kind of shows!  I tried last month to go to the quilt & craft show, but got stuck in traffic and didn't get to go.



Basically, it is a peg board that you put these holder devices on that will hold the bottom part of your hoop in place exactly where you want it to be.  After you get your hoop set up on the board, you slide the garment (or whatever you're going to embroider) over the board,  and put the top part of your hoop over it, and push down.  It hoops perfectly.  It's really cool!  But i've learned that I may need some more parts to use on everything that I may want.



94bruin said:


> Hi Everyone! This is my first time posting here. I'm in the middle of planning DD4's first trip to DLR. I'm lusting after everyone's designs. Unfortunately, I'm a total novice at sewing. Luckily for DD, my mom is a great seamstress. I'm hoping that between her and you guys, I can pull off a few simple outfits for DD.
> 
> Re: Appliques. Do you think a total novice seamstress could hand applique a minnie head? I don't know if doing appliques are a more advance skill. I've seen the tutorial, but I'm wondering if I could actually pull it off.
> 
> This is such a lovely outfit. Is that a skort? What a great idea since I'm always making dd wear shorts under her skirts/dresses. Can you recommend a particular pattern for this skirt?
> 
> Such cute outfits! Where did you get the tank top for the cherry outfit?



Thanks for the compliment on my outfit!  Yes, there are shorts under the skirt.  I always appreciate that when dressing my daughter.  This skirt is sorta a modge podge of several patterns.  The basic idea began with Carla C's preppy skorts pattern found at you can make this.com

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...s-Sizes-6-mo-12-years-Doll-sizes-included.htm

I made the yoke shorter, and I made the skirt part wider than her pattern called for because I wanted it extra full.  I just cut and sewed until it looked like it would be full enough, bias taped the bottom edge, gathered, attached to the yoke & stitched up the side seam.


----------



## mrsmiller

*Toadstool* said:


> For my machine there is a multi position hoop and a megahoop. I think that is what they are called. One is basically an endless hoop. It is just 5 by a greater number so it just increases the length of the hoop. It is meant for doing endless embroidery... like doing scallops on the embroider machine or some kind of repeating design that is continuous. The multi position hoop(i am sure it is called something else) has the thingies to put it onto the machine on both sides of the hoop and is a much larger hoop. You embroider on it in 4 sections. It requires alot of editting too. I don't think they make one for the 4 by 4 hoop though. I can't remember what they are called, but I looked and couldn't find 4 by 4.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do like I do and put 2 of them in the 5 by 7 and embroider them at the same time.
> I was talking about the hooping system Shannon bought.
> http://www.icanhelpsew.com/abc_embroidery.html
> 
> 
> Really pretty! Did you do those appliques in the 4 by 4?? Or am I just imagining things?
> 
> 
> Good luck! Don't sew yourself to the machine.
> 
> 
> Ah okay. I guess someone needs to make one then. I thought the Vida was super easy so never really looked for a tutorial.
> Then again.. who knows.. maybe I am doing it wrong. hehe.
> 
> Yes, I was just asking about it. Wow.. I really thought the infant size was just for sleeves and pants legs. It looked so small. I guess I forgot how small a onesie is!
> I'm stalking sew its for sale for a deal on one. How frustrating that it doesn't fit the bigger hoop.
> 
> Congrats on graduating! How awesome!





Hi you all,  I been a little busy drafting patterns that no surprise  I am once again so behind (thank you nicole for letting me know about the move!)

I would like to clarify that even though It is my version of the Vida dress the pattern is almost the same-- the only difference was that at the time it thought the Vida had a full lining which the original pattern does not have...

but the sewing method is almost the same.... sewing top pieces to middle,(you can embellish and add the ruffles before attaching pieces together) and bottom pieces to middle and side pieces ----attaching both pieces together and then the facing to the top along with the straps. and inserting the elastic between the main side and lining (that is what some will get confused). and .that is it , anybody can make the Vida, it is that simple so do not be intimidated by the pattern, there are few tutorials online ( i will see if I could find it)

You will be surprised how fast to put this one together, the same for the feliz it is not as difficult to make ( but I have to say I hate the straps --) 

my advise is also once you cut the pieces arrange them in order in front of you to give you an idea of how it will look and what embellishment you want to add

I found a tutorial that is not in English , but with the pictures is self explanatory....

http://www.farbenmix.de/anleitungen/franzoesisch/vida-photo.pdf




Linnette


----------



## Jennia

disneymommieof2 said:


> The last panel will be blue. I just can't decide what to put on it!!



So sweet, love the cutie Mulan!



livndisney said:


> I took a couple of quick pictures
> 
> Here is the front of the sundress (still needs the straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching doll dress, hairbows and necklace


Adorable, and I like how you have matching accessories for her too! 


LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the



Sooo gorgeous. Okay, stupid question, can you only do a rolled hem with a serger? 



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I did for her comb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I based it on this Disney pin:



Wow. . .amazing. I can't get over how fantastic your work is. 



LisaZoe said:


> I use a fabric pen that washes away to draw the eyelashes first and then stitch along the lines. It might be easiest to do them with hand embroidery to start. You can also use a straight stitch on your machine. I do that more often now than by hand because I have trouble doing much stitching by hand anymore (darn that aging process ). I use a short stitch length and go slowly over the marks. Once I get to the end of the eyelash, I stop with the needle down and turn the fabric so I can stitch back over the same line. Here's one where I did the lashes on the machine. I think I went over the line 2 times out and back stopping before the end the second time so the lash looks more tapered to the end.


I really love this!



ibesue said:


> Okay you guys have been way to chatty the last few days.    I finally caught up to see you 6 pages into a new post.  I lost all my quotes.  Well, it took me a while to log on to this thread.  I always forget my password.
> 
> Everything in the last few days has been incredible!!  I am so impressed with everyone's skills!  It's like everyone just keeps getting better and better!
> 
> T, I can't wait for the baby to come!!!  Come on baby dust!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute!!  I can' wait to see the finished dress!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, as usual!!!  I love all your designs!  Here is my Mickey as Jack Sparrow.  Dena digitized it for me from a disney pin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so LOVE that skirt.  If you can't get rid of it, you can send it to me for miss kadie!
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful too!  Like I said, I love all your designs!!!  I tried hand embroidery (before I figured out my machine) and it would show through the fabric.



Cute, and I have that pin! LOL! 

So does anyone want to be my moving buddy? I posted on the last thread because I was so behind and missed that there was a new one (let alone that there were already 18 pages!!). I think I'll have to quit my job if I want to stay caught up here lol!


----------



## aimeeg

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Last week sometime, someone so graciously offered to make me a ressie @ 1900 Park Fare for the night of October 1. And I have totally forgotten who that is.....Please help if you can...
> 
> Also since this is my first trip to WDW and have done countless hours of reserach does anybody want to list some of their must do dining expriences.
> 
> I make my ADR's on Monday & am totally clueless on what I want to do!!!



I think 1900 Park Fare's dinner is by far the best character meal there is! It is some much fun. 

My girls would say CRT is there favorite. I have mixed emotions on the meal. I think if you go with the attitude that your meal will be short, the princesses with be quick and it is expensive you will be fine. (I am really selling it aren't I!) You really are going for the experience of eating in the castle. That was AWESOME!!!!  The girls loved and I smiled from ear to ear the first time I watched my girls walk up those red velvet stairs. 

I think the Crystal Palace has a great character buffet. The food is really good and there are lots of choices. 

The other can't miss in our house is the Playhouse Disney Play and Dine at Hollywood and Vine. It is very interactive. The kids have lots of opportunities to get up and dance and sing. 

For non-character meals our family really like the Coral Reef in Epcot and Tony's in the Magic Kingdom.

We did not care for Chef Mickey's and will not be going back.


----------



## *Toadstool*

ibesue said:


> So tell me more about the system.  I so need to go to those kind of shows!  I tried last month to go to the quilt & craft show, but got stuck in traffic and didn't get to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew such things existed!!!  I am curious to see how they work!  Dena asked me if I used my grid thingys for my embroidery machine and I had to say I had never used them.    I had no idea what they were for!  Sometimes learning things without the classes leaves a lot to be desired!


 I have used the grids before, but now I don't use them. I just use the little bumps I have on my hoops mostly and then just mark a center line on whatever I am embroidering on. I think that is why I hate embroidering on T shirts. I had doing all that marking. I really think I'd rather make my own t shirt that way I can embroider it before I sew it. 
I wish there was an online demo for you to see the embroiderer's friend. I googled and didn't find one. It is so neat to see. We got sucked in right away. I ultimately decided to wait on it since it wasn't on sale from what you can get them on ebay. It just holds your bottom hoop onto the peg board and makes it super easy to have the stabilizer stay in place and it hoops the shirt or fabric perfectly each time. No puckers or anything like that. It also allows you to figure out the placement on a t shirt without any measuring. I think the biggest thing for me was how easy it was to hoop the fabric. It just goes in so easily and it is perfect. I usually have to rehoop several times to get it taut and without puckers. If only you could have come to market to see all these new tools they were selling. It was very overwelming but so much fun!



mrsmiller said:


> Hi you all,  I been a little busy drafting patterns that no surprise  I am once again so behind (thank you nicole for letting me know about the move!)
> 
> I would like to clarify that even though It is my version of the Vida dress the pattern is almost the same-- the only difference was that at the time it thought the Vida had a full lining which the original pattern does not have...
> 
> but the sewing method is almost the same.... sewing top pieces to middle,(you can embellish and add the ruffles before attaching pieces together) and bottom pieces to middle and side pieces ----attaching both pieces together and then the facing to the top along with the straps. and inserting the elastic between the main side and lining (that is what some will get confused). and .that is it , anybody can make the Vida, it is that simple so do not be intimidated by the pattern, there are few tutorials online ( i will see if I could find it)
> 
> You will be surprised how fast to put this one together, the same for the feliz it is not as difficult to make ( but I have to say I hate the straps --)
> 
> my advise is also once you cut the pieces arrange them in order in front of you to give you an idea of how it will look and what embellishment you want to add
> 
> I found a tutorial that is not in English , but with the pictures is self explanatory....
> 
> http://www.farbenmix.de/anleitungen/franzoesisch/vida-photo.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Thanks Linnette. I thought the construction must have been the same because I remember seeing it. Those pictures are pretty good I think. 
If you lay out your shoulder strap pieces for Feliz just make sure  the straps look like ) ( it makes a pretty clear curve. Also.. I have to mark which is the front piece and back because they are different, but once you sew them it is hard to tell them apart. I spent way too long figuring that out on my first Feliz!


----------



## Adi12982

TRANSFORMERS APPLIQUE - 

I know a few of you have posted them, and I think someone did recently.  I checked in the photo bucket account and didn't find it, and I looked on the last 15 pages of the last thread and this whole one.  Maybe I just missed it, but I would love for you to post again!

THANKS!


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> Basically, it is a peg board that you put these holder devices on that will hold the bottom part of your hoop in place exactly where you want it to be.  After you get your hoop set up on the board, you slide the garment (or whatever you're going to embroider) over the board,  and put the top part of your hoop over it, and push down.  It hoops perfectly.  It's really cool!  But i've learned that I may need some more parts to use on everything that I may want.



Wow, there are lots of things I didn't even know about!!  



Jennia said:


> Cute, and I have that pin! LOL!
> 
> So does anyone want to be my moving buddy? I posted on the last thread because I was so behind and missed that there was a new one (let alone that there were already 18 pages!!). I think I'll have to quit my job if I want to stay caught up here lol!



Thanks!  And we all need to keep our priorities as to what is really important!  I will be your moving buddy next time!  What does a moving buddy do??



*Toadstool* said:


> I have used the grids before, but now I don't use them. I just use the little bumps I have on my hoops mostly and then just mark a center line on whatever I am embroidering on. I think that is why I hate embroidering on T shirts. I had doing all that marking. I really think I'd rather make my own t shirt that way I can embroider it before I sew it.
> I wish there was an online demo for you to see the embroiderer's friend. I googled and didn't find one. It is so neat to see. We got sucked in right away. I ultimately decided to wait on it since it wasn't on sale from what you can get them on ebay. It just holds your bottom hoop onto the peg board and makes it super easy to have the stabilizer stay in place and it hoops the shirt or fabric perfectly each time. No puckers or anything like that. It also allows you to figure out the placement on a t shirt without any measuring. I think the biggest thing for me was how easy it was to hoop the fabric. It just goes in so easily and it is perfect. I usually have to rehoop several times to get it taut and without puckers. If only you could have come to market to see all these new tools they were selling. It was very overwelming but so much fun!



Well, if I get my behind going and open an etsy shop AND actually sell something, maybe I can come next year!  Or in 2 years when both of our cars are paid off!  

I do my T's the same way you do.  I iron a line down the front of the T and just line that up with the little lines on the hoop.  I have been using a piece of cut away stabilizer, stitch out the outline of my design (and actually stitch out anything that looks like it might be a problem) and put little marks where the marks on my hoop are.  Then I just align that on the T to get my side markings for the hoop.  I also prefer to make my own tops so I can do the embroidery then make the top.  Makes life so much easier!!


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> For my machine there is a multi position hoop and a megahoop. I think that is what they are called. One is basically an endless hoop. It is just 5 by a greater number so it just increases the length of the hoop. It is meant for doing endless embroidery... like doing scallops on the embroider machine or some kind of repeating design that is continuous. The multi position hoop(i am sure it is called something else) has the thingies to put it onto the machine on both sides of the hoop and is a much larger hoop. You embroider on it in 4 sections. It requires alot of editting too. I don't think they make one for the 4 by 4 hoop though. I can't remember what they are called, but I looked and couldn't find 4 by 4.



This is the one I'm talking about: http://www.brother-usa.com/Homesewing/accessories/accessorydetail.aspx?R3AccessoryID=SA434 

I need to send that link to my cousin and see what she thinks about it. She said something about the Rose one sliding, so I'm wondering if it is a different kind. It sounds like this one does have to be broke up into 4x4s. 



minnie2 said:


> What a great way to be!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry she is squinting it is bright out today.
> 
> Next time I need to double the length of the straps!  I made the top a bit bigger then the pattern called for even though she measured fine for the 5/6 in the pattern but it is ahrd to make a 5/6 for a 9 yr old!



Really cute Marlo! 



94bruin said:


> Hi Everyone! This is my first time posting here. I'm in the middle of planning DD4's first trip to DLR. I'm lusting after everyone's designs. Unfortunately, I'm a total novice at sewing. Luckily for DD, my mom is a great seamstress. I'm hoping that between her and you guys, I can pull off a few simple outfits for DD.
> 
> Re: Appliques. Do you think a total novice seamstress could hand applique a minnie head? I don't know if doing appliques are a more advance skill. I've seen the tutorial, but I'm wondering if I could actually pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a lovely outfit. Is that a skort? What a great idea since I'm always making dd wear shorts under her skirts/dresses. Can you recommend a particular pattern for this skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> Such cute outfits! Where did you get the tank top for the cherry outfit?



I think you could do an applique! go for it! 



aimeeg said:


> I think 1900 Park Fare's dinner is by far the best character meal there is! It is some much fun.
> 
> My girls would say CRT is there favorite. I have mixed emotions on the meal. I think if you go with the attitude that your meal will be short, the princesses with be quick and it is expensive you will be fine. (I am really selling it aren't I!) You really are going for the experience of eating in the castle. That was AWESOME!!!!  The girls loved and I smiled from ear to ear the first time I watched my girls walk up those red velvet stairs.
> 
> I think the Crystal Palace has a great character buffet. The food is really good and there are lots of choices.
> 
> The other can't miss in our house is the Playhouse Disney Play and Dine at Hollywood and Vine. It is very interactive. The kids have lots of opportunities to get up and dance and sing.
> 
> For non-character meals our family really like the Coral Reef in Epcot and Tony's in the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> We did not care for Chef Mickey's and will not be going back.



I totally agree about 1900 Park Fare, and pretty much felt the same about CRT. I wasn't as impressed with Crystal Palace, but that may be because of something that happened at the end of our meal (have to save it for my TR though!) I do love Chef Mickey, but not for breakfast.  I've never done Playhouse Disney.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz,

Thanks so much for the offer on the tutorial for the vida!!!!  I can't wait!  Also, can you recommend a site to buy the vida pattern with good directions for a beginner?  One person mentioned farbenmix, but when I looked there they were all sold out!!!!  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jeniamt

2cutekidz said:


> Linnettes tutorial is for her "version" of a Vida, not an actual Vida.  It's a little different, I didn't look at it after I made a Vida so I don't know how close to the actual directions it is.



Lynette does have a tutorial, I looked at it as I was confused about the side panels.  I wanted the front side panels to be the same fabric (and the back sides to be the same) on a previous dress.  I still didn't cut the correctly.  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> For any of you that buy fabric on Etsy: I just saw this link on another forum, it allows you to search by color of fabric on Etsy. Check it out! I have been playing for about 30 mins and it is so fun....But then again I am easily amused!!
> 
> http://www.morecloth.com/
> 
> Have fun.



woah, so cool!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> 2cutekidz,
> 
> Thanks so much for the offer on the tutorial for the vida!!!!  I can't wait!  Also, can you recommend a site to buy the vida pattern with good directions for a beginner?  One person mentioned farbenmix, but when I looked there they were all sold out!!!!  Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I'm working on a Vida today and can also post some pictures.  Check out ETSY.  PM and I can give you the seller's ID.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

LisaZoe said:


> Here's the rework of the pink frill skirt. I'm much happier with it now. The proportions seem closer to the original. I actually didn't change it a lot aside from the change of the print used for the bottom 'swag' and using a dark pink for the rolled edge finish. It's about an inch mostly due to taking it apart and having to straighten the edges plus losing a little when I redid the rolled edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also reduced the bulk of the lace overlay layers. This is the one I first made for the skirt (with a new rolled edge) but I tried a fuller layer to replace it in hopes it would help the skirt. Now I think the


I love it!


disneymommieof2 said:


> Thanks for the Help Ladies!! I'm done!! With the applique part anyway! I got it all sewed together and I ran the basting stitches, Then realized how late it is!! I have to take sophia to her first dance class in the am so I'm done for the night! All I have left to do it to attach the skirt. Wait I also need to put something on the hem. I guess I'll figure that out later! I gotta go to sleep. Oh and here's a picture of the lotus bloom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also my 10 year anniversary today!


Happy anniversary!  I love the Mulan dress!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> I made it....finally...better late than never.
> 
> T!  I hope all is going well!  Can't wait to see pics of the new one!
> 
> Lisa - I love that pink skirt!
> 
> I love the Mulan! (forgot who is working on that one!)  It is so pretty!
> 
> 
> update on my puppy...he is doing great!  He can walk all on his own from the front of the house to the back.  Tim still has to pick up all 86 pounds of him to carry him outside.  We are still not "out of the woods" with him just yet.  He has to get strong enough to walk on the leg which will still be a while, in the mean time he has to walk on 3 legs and that will risk him tearing his other ACL...say a prayer for him...Katie worries by the minute about him!
> 
> 
> Thanks for all or the compliments on the kids outfits from my mini-TR!  I will try to finish up soon....we have just been going non-stop since we got home!  I really would love to do some sewing soon.  I want to try some of Carla's new patterns....may even make a top for me!  Thank goodness it comes in fluffy sizes too!!!!


I hope your dog is healing up well! Prayers for your furbaby.


ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all are moving fast!
> 
> I commented on the end of the other thread about Chez Ami but it probably got lost.  I have never bought their clothing but I have ourchased thier fabric.  It goes on sale so you can get some great deals.  I have bought the twill to make diaperbags and some broadcloth for dresses.  I have not made the dresses yet.  The twill would be good for jumpers as well.  It seems high quality and it is wider than normal fabric.
> 
> This is what I made:


Cute!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Better late than never so I made it.  I told DH to watch last night when we were close but he missed the jump.
> 
> I have work today and then tomorrow we leave.  I didn't make the kimono dress for Sierra but that is all I missed.
> 
> We will be gone 6 days with the tomorrow night spent by the airport.  Have a wonderful week.


Wow I bet you are already there now.  Hope you have a lot of fun.


MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!
> 
> :


Congratulations!  WONDERFUL NEWS!  I am so happy for you and your family.


revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:


This is adorable!  I just love the fabrics you chose.  Love the hat with the button flower.  What a good idea!


DisneyKings said:


> You guys are such a bad influence on me, I had to make DD a dress for her friend's b-day party at the beach  And, no, I don't even have all of my Disney outfits made yet!  I've learned those should be finished up a few hours before leaving, right?  This was my 1st attempt at a halter-style dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have time to finish DD1's dress, but she insisted on a pic too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? for all you moms to skinny-minnies:  Any tips on working the patterns to make sure it all fits?  I used a size 2 pattern, but length for size 4.  It wound up a little long, but that's better than too short.  I was afraid to do the empire bodice in case it was too high up--do you add any length to the bodices?  I'm still learning.  Thanks for all your inspiration & help!


Very pretty dress!  I love the blue.


t-beri said:


> Hi guys!!!  Yup, we're back at home.  I was contracting steadily and progressing last night until about 2:30 when the midwife suggested we all get some sleep.  Laying down completely killed my progression in about a 1/2 hour. SO this morning there was no change even though I was miserable all night.  There have been several other signs of labor and the midwife felt comfortable saying that we are DEFINITELY in early labor.  Now just have to speed it up. My contractions have picked up over the last couple of hours and we are about to go walk around the grocery store.  WALK WALK WALK!!!  As long as I'm active the contractions seem to stay pretty steady.
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!!  the mechanic came to pick up the van and said it wasn't the starter, it's the battery!  Not that that's good either, but B took care of it w/ a quick trip to walmart and the van didn't have to go to the shop.
> 
> Now we will be ready for round 2!  This is my first baby that is not an induction and this early labor thing is for the birds I tell ya!!!  I much prefer that you just give me drugs and start the real thing and get it over with LOL.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs, well wishes and pixie dust.  Keep'em comin' cause it ain't over yet!!


Hope the baby comes soon!  


emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm on my way to my first sewing class.  Please take a moment to say a prayer for my poor instructor and wish her patience!


Good Luck and let us know how it went.


----------



## emcreative

Mom2pretty








Okay ladies, here's my big huge accomplishment from sewing 101!





I made a glasses case!  lol!

Actually it was pretty cool, I took my own machine so she showed me a few things on it.  We started out practicing turning on corners and sewing a circle.  Then she had us put all our skills to use and make this case!  Rather than just have us go through all the skills, it was fun to ACCOMPLISH something, and by the end we'd learned some basics of sewing, quilting and applique!

Yes, I know it's pretty hideous. I picked a "decorative stitch" that looks NASTY! I told my husband it was a gift from me to him and since it was a gift he would have to keep it FOREVER and use it ALL THE TIME.  

Sorry for the delay in posting, we took the boys to the graduation party of one of their (bio)relatives.  I was glad they went, we met two of their half-siblings for the first time!


----------



## jessesgirl

mirandag819 said:


> Has anyone bought any of the hairbow ebooks from ycmt? My sister is in town this weekend and I have tons of ribbons to match DD's disney outfits, and we want to start making her some matching hair bows. Are any of the ycmt books worth it?



I have several from there .. they are as follows
http://youcanmakethis.com/info/hair-accessories/Ribbon-Darlings-Bonus-Cheerleaders.htm

http://youcanmakethis.com/info/hair-accessories/Ballerina-Clippies-Bonus-Tap-Dancer.htm

http://youcanmakethis.com/info/hair-accessories/Hair-Clippy-Guide-with-Bonus-Hairbow-ebook.htm

http://youcanmakethis.com/info/hair-accessories/How-to-Make-Boutique-Hair-Bows-Manual.htm

I like them all but you can also find very cool instructions for free on the web.. just google "free hairbow instructions"  and you will come up with a bunch of them .. hope this helps ..


----------



## 94bruin

teresajoy said:


> I think you could do an applique! go for it!



I just did a practice run. I think I can do it! Thanks for the encouragement. It also helped that I found a applique foot in the box of stuff that came with my machine. Yeah for me!

Two questions: anyone have a good minnie pattern? 

Anyone have a favorite source for t-shirts? I think ones with curled/rolled edges (don't know if I'm describing it correctly) at the waist and possible sleeves would be cute. 



emcreative said:


> Okay ladies, here's my big huge accomplishment from sewing 101!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a glasses case!  lol!




That's a great first project! I've always wanted to take a sewing class, but haven't gotten around to it. Now that my parents live nearby (ie free babysitting), maybe I'll have to enroll in one.


----------



## PrincessKell

ibesue said:


> So cute!  How was it to make?



this top is so super easy to whip up in no time at all. I think less than an hour with cutting.  I think what took the longest was just flipping it right side out! I made Georgia a size 7 and I got a yd of each fabric and was able to make a complete outfit with matching headband and have some left over to make a little drawstring purse for the Peach still have small scraps left over to save.  

Its super simple and great for summer time! Gotta love no buttons or zippers. hehe


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Ooooo.......I need a sewing class!!!  Where's the best place to look for one of those?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

jessesgirl said:


> I have several from there .. they are as follows
> http://youcanmakethis.com/info/hair-accessories/Ribbon-Darlings-Bonus-Cheerleaders.htm
> 
> http://youcanmakethis.com/info/hair-accessories/Ballerina-Clippies-Bonus-Tap-Dancer.htm
> 
> http://youcanmakethis.com/info/hair-accessories/Hair-Clippy-Guide-with-Bonus-Hairbow-ebook.htm
> 
> http://youcanmakethis.com/info/hair-accessories/How-to-Make-Boutique-Hair-Bows-Manual.htm
> 
> I like them all but you can also find very cool instructions for free on the web.. just google "free hairbow instructions"  and you will come up with a bunch of them .. hope this helps ..



There is a thread on here that shows you how to make some hairbows.  I've been making bows for awhile but this made some things much easier for me.    Hope this helps!  You may have to scroll through a few pages to get to the bow making part - I can't remember.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048367

Good luck!


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ooooo.......I need a sewing class!!!  Where's the best place to look for one of those?



I would look in your local phone book for sewing machine dealers.  Usually sewing machine shops will offer classes.  I believe that is the only place in my area that offers classes, as a matter of fact.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

PrincessKell said:


> this top is so super easy to whip up in no time at all. I think less than an hour with cutting.  I think what took the longest was just flipping it right side out! I made Georgia a size 7 and I got a yd of each fabric and was able to make a complete outfit with matching headband and have some left over to make a little drawstring purse for the Peach still have small scraps left over to save.
> 
> Its super simple and great for summer time! Gotta love no buttons or zippers. hehe



Is there a link on here to the pattern or can you pm a link?  Thanks!


----------



## Mirb1214

I need some direction!  I'm am getting ready to sew my first pillowcase outfit.  Do I put Wonder Under on the pillowcase before I cut it out or do I do nothing and just cut it out w/ nothing on the back??  

Thanks!![/


----------



## jham

mom2prettyprincess said:


> For any of you that buy fabric on Etsy: I just saw this link on another forum, it allows you to search by color of fabric on Etsy. Check it out! I have been playing for about 30 mins and it is so fun....But then again I am easily amused!!
> 
> http://www.morecloth.com/
> 
> Have fun.


 

I find that highly entertaining!  Thanks!


----------



## jham

Mirb1214 said:


> I need some direction! I'm am getting ready to sew my first pillowcase outfit. Do I put Wonder Under on the pillowcase before I cut it out or do I do nothing and just cut it out w/ nothing on the back??
> 
> Thanks!![/


 
I'm assuming you are using the pillowcase as an applique, in which case I would iron heat 'n' bond onto the backside before cutting it out!


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> I'm assuming you are using the pillowcase as an applique, in which case I would iron heat 'n' bond onto the backside before cutting it out!



But make sure you use heat and bond *LITE*!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

mom2prettyprincess said:


> For any of you that buy fabric on Etsy: I just saw this link on another forum, it allows you to search by color of fabric on Etsy. Check it out! I have been playing for about 30 mins and it is so fun....But then again I am easily amused!!
> 
> http://www.morecloth.com/
> 
> Have fun.



Oh dang. that had to take some time to do! haha but soo cool!



minnie2 said:


> What a great way to be!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry she is squinting it is bright out today.
> 
> Next time I need to double the length of the straps!  I made the top a bit bigger then the pattern called for even though she measured fine for the 5/6 in the pattern but it is ahrd to make a 5/6 for a 9 yr old!



Love it. and of coarse Peach was right behind me, Soooo guess who wants one now. haha



94bruin said:


> Hi Everyone! This is my first time posting here. I'm in the middle of planning DD4's first trip to DLR. I'm lusting after everyone's designs. Unfortunately, I'm a total novice at sewing. Luckily for DD, my mom is a great seamstress. I'm hoping that between her and you guys, I can pull off a few simple outfits for DD.
> 
> Re: Appliques. Do you think a total novice seamstress could hand applique a minnie head? I don't know if doing appliques are a more advance skill. I've seen the tutorial, but I'm wondering if I could actually pull it off.



Hi!! Where are you abouts in the Bay Area? Im in Sonoma. I think you could totally do applique minnie head, if I can do it, you can do it!! Give it a try.



emcreative said:


> Okay ladies, here's my big huge accomplishment from sewing 101!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a glasses case!  lol!
> 
> Actually it was pretty cool, I took my own machine so she showed me a few things on it.  We started out practicing turning on corners and sewing a circle.  Then she had us put all our skills to use and make this case!  Rather than just have us go through all the skills, it was fun to ACCOMPLISH something, and by the end we'd learned some basics of sewing, quilting and applique!
> 
> Yes, I know it's pretty hideous. I picked a "decorative stitch" that looks NASTY! I told my husband it was a gift from me to him and since it was a gift he would have to keep it FOREVER and use it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Sorry for the delay in posting, we took the boys to the graduation party of one of their (bio)relatives.  I was glad they went, we met two of their half-siblings for the first time!



You did a great job and the fact that you are making your hubby use it for all time is fabulous!  But seriously, you did awesome!


----------



## Mirb1214

jham said:


> I'm assuming you are using the pillowcase as an applique, in which case I would iron heat 'n' bond onto the backside before cutting it out!



Thanks for such a quick response!


----------



## Mirb1214

livndisney said:


> But make sure you use heat and bond *LITE*!!!!!!



Oh goody!!  I have HEAT and Bond LITE so YEA!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

Adi12982 said:


> TRANSFORMERS APPLIQUE -
> 
> I know a few of you have posted them, and I think someone did recently.  I checked in the photo bucket account and didn't find it, and I looked on the last 15 pages of the last thread and this whole one.  Maybe I just missed it, but I would love for you to post again!
> 
> THANKS!



Any takers


----------



## *Toadstool*

ibesue said:


> Well, if I get my behind going and open an etsy shop AND actually sell something, maybe I can come next year!  Or in 2 years when both of our cars are paid off!
> 
> I do my T's the same way you do.  I iron a line down the front of the T and just line that up with the little lines on the hoop.  I have been using a piece of cut away stabilizer, stitch out the outline of my design (and actually stitch out anything that looks like it might be a problem) and put little marks where the marks on my hoop are.  Then I just align that on the T to get my side markings for the hoop.  I also prefer to make my own tops so I can do the embroidery then make the top.  Makes life so much easier!!


Oooh.. That is awesome that you will pay off 2 vehicles in 2 years. I'd imagine you will definitely have alot more play money then! I just bought the kwik sew book that has a t shirt pattern in it. Too bad I don't have any knit fabric to make one with..


teresajoy said:


> This is the one I'm talking about: http://www.brother-usa.com/Homesewing/accessories/accessorydetail.aspx?R3AccessoryID=SA434
> 
> I need to send that link to my cousin and see what she thinks about it. She said something about the Rose one sliding, so I'm wondering if it is a different kind. It sounds like this one does have to be broke up into 4x4s.


I've seen people call those endless hoops. Some designs have markings in them to use that type of hoop and you just line up the markings. I don't think you could do applique with that one. You could do outlines like I saw on facebook though. Just skip the tackdown steps. She'd just have to shrink them about an inch and they'd fit. You need to use that embroidery machine! You will love it!



emcreative said:


>


Wow! You did a great job. I don't know that I've ever sewn a circle. I am guessing they were teaching you how to applique? That is really neat. I think the decorative stitch looks good. I'm going to work on your crayon roll ups next week. 

Here is what I worked on this afternoon. I made this for Hannah when she was about 2 years old, and it still fits. I just let the hem down and did my coverstitch and put the big rick rack on. I always make big hems so I can let them down. This was the first digitizing I had ever done. I used Kanga and roo that someone gave to me, and they stitched out horrible. That is one scarey thing when you are embroidering characters onto 1 piece of fabric! No way I was starting over on that back skirt piece.
Tomorrow is Super Hero day at church, so I thought this was fitting.
Now I am kicking myself that I didn't take the opportunity to make a Larry Boy outfit. Oh, and if you look closely the rick rack that is sewn into the bodice is frayed and coming out. This is why I don't use that kind of rick rack anymore. Hopefully my clover iron will get all of those wrinkles out. I am a southern girl, but I HATE ironing.


----------



## emcreative

Adi12982 said:


> Any takers



Would you like me to find something?   Here are some from online:

Autobots:





Decepticon:





*toadstool* 
That looks AWESOME!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Adi12982 said:


> Any takers


I'm pretty sure the one Lori used was from Stitch on Time. I could be wrong, but I think so..


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> I'm pretty sure the one Lori used was from Stitch on Time. I could be wrong, but I think so..




Not sure if that's what she used, but there are some there:

http://stitchontime.com/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=transform&x=0&y=0


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Would you like me to find something?   Here are some from online:
> 
> Autobots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decepticon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *toadstool*
> That looks AWESOME!


Thanks!
Those look like the same thing to me. Are they different?


----------



## revrob

KIRA - that's cute!  Great save - so cool that you've been able to use that dress for so long!

I've never seen rick rack do that!  I've had ends fray before if I didn't heat seal or serge them, but I've never seen the middle of the rick rack do that.  Strange.  You've never had the other kind that you use do this?


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks!
> Those look like the same thing to me. Are they different?



LOL I goofed on copy/paste...fixed it now!


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Would you like me to find something?   Here are some from online:
> 
> Autobots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decepticon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *toadstool*
> That looks AWESOME!



THANKS!

I was actually looking for ones people had made to show my DBil, who is a transformers freak.  Before i made one I was thinking to show it to him, but THANKS SO MUCH!  I will keep these just in case


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> KIRA - that's cute!  Great save - so cool that you've been able to use that dress for so long!
> 
> I've never seen rick rack do that!  I've had ends fray before if I didn't heat seal or serge them, but I've never seen the middle of the rick rack do that.  Strange.  You've never had the other kind that you use do this?


Thanks!
No, I haven't. I don't know what it was about that rick rack. I've used the smaller one in another outfit and it didn't fray after washing it several times. I've used the cotton one now a good bit, and it didn't fray either. I haven't ever sew rick rack into the bodice like that since then though. I just use it on hems and stuff now. That pattern I used is one of my favorites. It fits for a long time because of how it has all that elastic in the back and the armholes are huge.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Adi,    	  		 			 			 				 				 					 					*eeyore3847 had posted outfits with the transformers thingies on them either at the beginning of this thread or at the end of the last one.
*


----------



## emcreative

Sorry Adi, I totally misunderstood what you were looking for.

Ladies (and Tom) I could really use your opinion on this.  I picked up this fabric today thinking I would make some Easy-Fits for the boys to go with Chip and Dale shirts:






Now that I'm home I'm wondering:

1.  Is this too girlish?

2.  I know it is an autumn fabric, but I was originally thinking it looked chipmunk-y with the acorns and all...now it is just screaming FALL and I'm wondering if it would look ridiculous at DW in July.


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Sorry Adi, I totally misunderstood what you were looking for.
> 
> Ladies (and Tom) I could really use your opinion on this.  I picked up this fabric today thinking I would make some Easy-Fits for the boys to go with Chip and Dale shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm home I'm wondering:
> 
> 1.  Is this too girlish?
> 
> 2.  I know it is an autumn fabric, but I was originally thinking it looked chipmunk-y with the acorns and all...now it is just screaming FALL and I'm wondering if it would look ridiculous at DW in July.


It does say fall to me. It is just because of all of those leaves! Maybe if you used it as a trim on the fabric it wouldn't be so loud? You could always cut out those acorns and satin stitch them onto some shorts too.
I think it might work though just because it is Chip and Dale though.
Oh, and I don't think it is girly.


----------



## *Toadstool*

I like that one, and it doesn't scream fall to me. It sure isn't cheap though.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Sorry Adi, I totally misunderstood what you were looking for.
> 
> Ladies (and Tom) I could really use your opinion on this.  I picked up this fabric today thinking I would make some Easy-Fits for the boys to go with Chip and Dale shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm home I'm wondering:
> 
> 1.  Is this too girlish?
> 
> 2.  I know it is an autumn fabric, but I was originally thinking it looked chipmunk-y with the acorns and all...now it is just screaming FALL and I'm wondering if it would look ridiculous at DW in July.



I think it will work!  With a shirt that has chip & dale on it, maybe with a solid brown trim to kinda anchor it.  I can see it!  I don't think it's girly.


----------



## revrob

EMCREATIVE!  Use an image of Chip & Dale eating acorns in a pile of leaves and it will work FOR SURE!


----------



## bclydia

*Toadstool* said:


>



Very cute!! We love Pooh and friends here!  I really need to work on figuring out my embroidery importing hardware and try out some of these files!!
I also really like the idea of planning for growth with extra length in the hem.  I may have to try that out!



emcreative said:


> Sorry Adi, I totally misunderstood what you were looking for.
> 
> Ladies (and Tom) I could really use your opinion on this.  I picked up this fabric today thinking I would make some Easy-Fits for the boys to go with Chip and Dale shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm home I'm wondering:
> 
> 1.  Is this too girlish?
> 
> 2.  I know it is an autumn fabric, but I was originally thinking it looked chipmunk-y with the acorns and all...now it is just screaming FALL and I'm wondering if it would look ridiculous at DW in July.



You know, I think that with a Chip and Dale shirt, it will completely work.  On its own, yes, it does say fall.  But pair it with the C&D and I think it will be great.  Not in the least bit girly. The acorns and just the colours are perfect with the chipmunks!


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> EMCREATIVE!  Use an image of Chip & Dale eating acorns in a pile of leaves and it will work FOR SURE!



The shirts were gifts from MIL and they have just the full bodies of each on them   I'm thinking I probably shouldn't 'add' to them, y'know?


----------



## jessica52877

emcreative said:


> Sorry Adi, I totally misunderstood what you were looking for.
> 
> Ladies (and Tom) I could really use your opinion on this.  I picked up this fabric today thinking I would make some Easy-Fits for the boys to go with Chip and Dale shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm home I'm wondering:
> 
> 1.  Is this too girlish?
> 
> 2.  I know it is an autumn fabric, but I was originally thinking it looked chipmunk-y with the acorns and all...now it is just screaming FALL and I'm wondering if it would look ridiculous at DW in July.



I'll use the transformers clipart I am sure. So thanks for finding it.

I thought chip/dale before I ever read  anything. I guess it is fall but to me is just looks chipmunk like. I think it will work fine! I might be adding some to my stash!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> The shirts were gifts from MIL and they have just the full bodies of each on them   I'm thinking I probably shouldn't 'add' to them, y'know?



Then don't worry about it!  It'll work out fine!


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> I'll use the transformers clipart I am sure. So thanks for finding it.
> 
> I thought chip/dale before I ever read  anything. I guess it is fall but to me is just looks chipmunk like. I think it will work fine! I might be adding some to my stash!



Jessica - you DEFINITELY need that fabric to go with all of those Chip & Dale campfire appliques you do!  That would be SO CUTE!


----------



## pixiefrnd

teresajoy said:


> SOMEONE must know!!! Hey anyone out there have a Brother that only does 4X4s and have the bigger hoop??? YOO HOO!!! I know you are out there somewhere!!!
> 
> (there, that should do it!  )



Theresa, I responded to your question in my post on pg. 11.  the bottom part was to you and Lisa. Hope it helps you.


----------



## ireland_nicole

kathyell said:


> Would any of you fine DISers be kind enough to give me your honest opinion? My daughter asked me randomly a few weeks ago if she could be Minnie for Halloween. Now, when she says "Minnie", she specifically means Minnie from Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, and her dress is pink with white polka dots instead of (what I think of as) the more traditional red and white.
> 
> I know that the bodice on Minnie's MMC dress (usually) looks like solid pink, but I found a really awesome pink polka dot fabric and couldn't find the same sort of fabric/same shade of pink in a solid, so I decided it could all be pink polka dots.
> 
> Well, I found a pattern I thought looked Minnie-like and made it. It still needs a closure at the neck, a hem, and maybe a little embellishment here and there...maybe a ribbon trim at the sleeve or something along those lines.
> 
> However, seeing as I couldn't find a specific "Minnie" pattern I wanted to know if this looks sufficiently "Minnie" to any of you very experienced boutiquers. I lucked out and found a Minnie ears headband on sale at the Disney store with a pink bow and not a red bow, which she'll be wearing with the dress for Halloween, but isn't in this picture.
> 
> And now that I've blathered on forever  here is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, verdict? Think anyone will know who she is with the help of the ears? I was thinking black tights and pink shoes with it too. Maybe some white gloves and a fluffy white petticoat under the skirt to poof it out (assuming she'll submit to that.)


I like your ideas; you've got the color, now you just need to accessorize; I think a belt or sash could help, too.



3huskymom said:


> After working most of the week in my free time on this I finally finished Hayleigh's Alice dress. The dress is a bit tight in the bodice and I wish I would have made that bigger. All the other Carla C's  were fine with size 5 but this one is more snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to working on her 4th of July dress.


Absolutely beautiful.


emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm on my way to my first sewing class.  Please take a mom
> 
> ent to say a prayer for my poor instructor and wish her patience!





mom2prettyprincess said:


> Oh my Gosh! I leave for a few days to graduate from Nursing School and it is 17 pages into a new thread....Now I have to go back and catch up!!!


wow, there's more of us nurses here than I realized; Congrats!!


mom2prettyprincess said:


> For any of you that buy fabric on Etsy: I just saw this link on another forum, it allows you to search by color of fabric on Etsy. Check it out! I have been playing for about 30 mins and it is so fun....But then again I am easily amused!!
> 
> http://www.morecloth.com/
> 
> Have fun.


that is soooo coooool!


minnie2 said:


> What a great way to be!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry she is squinting it is bright out today.
> 
> Next time I need to double the length of the straps!  I made the top a bit bigger then the pattern called for even though she measured fine for the 5/6 in the pattern but it is ahrd to make a 5/6 for a 9 yr old!


Super cute!


mirandag819 said:


> Has anyone bought any of the hairbow ebooks from ycmt? My sister is in town this weekend and I have tons of ribbons to match DD's disney outfits, and we want to start making her some matching hair bows. Are any of the ycmt books worth it?


I haven't tried any of the ebooks yet, but girlythingsbows has lots of great free instructions to get you started.



*Toadstool* said:


> Here is what I worked on this afternoon. I made this for Hannah when she was about 2 years old, and it still fits. I just let the hem down and did my coverstitch and put the big rick rack on. I always make big hems so I can let them down. This was the first digitizing I had ever done. I used Kanga and roo that someone gave to me, and they stitched out horrible. That is one scarey thing when you are embroidering characters onto 1 piece of fabric! No way I was starting over on that back skirt piece.
> Tomorrow is Super Hero day at church, so I thought this was fitting.
> Now I am kicking myself that I didn't take the opportunity to make a Larry Boy outfit. Oh, and if you look closely the rick rack that is sewn into the bodice is frayed and coming out. This is why I don't use that kind of rick rack anymore. Hopefully my clover iron will get all of those wrinkles out. I am a southern girl, but I HATE ironing.


I love this; it's absolutely adorable


emcreative said:


> Sorry Adi, I totally misunderstood what you were looking for.
> 
> Ladies (and Tom) I could really use your opinion on this.  I picked up this fabric today thinking I would make some Easy-Fits for the boys to go with Chip and Dale shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm home I'm wondering:
> 
> 1.  Is this too girlish?
> 
> 2.  I know it is an autumn fabric, but I was originally thinking it looked chipmunk-y with the acorns and all...now it is just screaming FALL and I'm wondering if it would look ridiculous at DW in July.



I think it's perfect with the chip and dale tshirts.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I need to buy a peasant dress pattern (but shhhh don't tell my DH because he probably wouldn't say need) anyway, I was checking out ycmt and there are 3 cute ones.  I love Carla's patterns, but I'm worried about thatparticular pattern looking really boxy on DD because she's so narrow; the others look like they "come in" more either by nature or with a sash.  Has anyone made the dainty designs or Miss madeline patterns?  I'm leaning toward the miss madeline because the apron would be great for embellishment, but I'm not sure.  

Oh, BTW, just got back from Joanne's and they got mickey and the gang halloween fabric that is to die for; absolutely perfect for anyone going to, oh, say, WDW this fall.  Get it while the gettings good ladies!- it's in the halloween section, not the licensed.


----------



## 2cutekidz

ireland_nicole said:


> I need to buy a peasant dress pattern (but shhhh don't tell my DH because he probably wouldn't say need) anyway, I was checking out ycmt and there are 3 cute ones.  I love Carla's patterns, but I'm worried about thatparticular pattern looking really boxy on DD because she's so narrow; the others look like they "come in" more either by nature or with a sash.  Has anyone made the dainty designs or Miss madeline patterns?  I'm leaning toward the miss madeline because the apron would be great for embellishment, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Oh, BTW, just got back from Joanne's and they got mickey and the gang halloween fabric that is to die for; absolutely perfect for anyone going to, oh, say, WDW this fall.  Get it while the gettings good ladies!- it's in the halloween section, not the licensed.



I got the Dainty Designs pattern before I knew about Carlas patterns   Needless to say I like Carla's better.  I could never get the DD on to line up right.


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, BTW, just got back from Joanne's and they got mickey and the gang halloween fabric that is to die for; absolutely perfect for anyone going to, oh, say, WDW this fall.  Get it while the gettings good ladies!- it's in the halloween section, not the licensed.




OMG yes I was DROOLING over it.  Part of me was trying to figure out how I could argue I had to get it now, the other part realized that I had too much stuff to do before the trip to justify it.  Unfortunately the "other" part won.


----------



## ireland_nicole

2cutekidz said:


> I got the Dainty Designs pattern before I knew about Carlas patterns   Needless to say I like Carla's better.  I could never get the DD on to line up right.



Thanks!  I really appreciate the feedback; I definitely won't get that one, then; although I did finally, I think, get both the ruffler and serger working this weekend.  The house is a mess, but at least I kind of feel like I accomplished something.  And that serger isn't just sitting there mocking me.



emcreative said:


> OMG yes I was DROOLING over it.  Part of me was trying to figure out how I could argue I had to get it now, the other part realized that I had too much stuff to do before the trip to justify it.  Unfortunately the "other" part won.



but it's so cuuuuuute; I mean, um, well done you.  You're a strong woman.  I just know that the way my universe works is that if I didn't get it, I would never see it again.  The good news is that now I did buy it, so there will be plenty around for a long time!


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> I just know that the way my universe works is that if I didn't get it, I would never see it again.



See, that's what I'm afraid of though!!!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Teresa,  sorry I was still catching up when I posted to you again and didn't realize you had found my message.


Whoever was looking at buying hairbow instructions--I second the vote to look at the free ones on girlythingsbows.com, lots on there to choose from and she usually has step by step instructions with pics.

Sorry I don't remember who asked for favs at WDW for dining.
Here are ours--
MK--CRT, Tony's, Liberty Tree Tavern

AK--Rainforest, Restaurantosaurus (sp.?), (that's the only 2 we have eaten at there)

DHS--Sci-Fi Drive In, Mama Rosa's, Primetime Cafe, Brown Derby

Epcot--Coral Reef (but they don't have alot of choices on their menu, at least not the last time we were there in 2007), the name escaped me but the restaurant inside the Land where chip and Dale are,  we always do dessert in France.

DTD--Earl of Sand., T-Rex, Wolfgang Puck Express

Resorts--1900 Park Fare (of course), CBR, Cape May Cafe, Boatwrights and Chef Mickey's 

Hope that helps you and you have a great 1st trip!!


----------



## emcreative

OMG I JUST REALIZED IT'S ALMOST HARRY POTTER TIME!

See, HP time is a BIG deal in this house!  This is my oldest daughter, right before the first movie came out (ran in our newspaper!):





She won a national Hermione contest sponsored by AOL and we got to go to NYC!






Even all these years later, we do a trip to the theatre to see the new Potter movie like a trip to Disney! Does anyone else go all out?


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> Mom2pretty
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, here's my big huge accomplishment from sewing 101!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a glasses case!  lol!
> 
> Actually it was pretty cool, I took my own machine so she showed me a few things on it.  We started out practicing turning on corners and sewing a circle.  Then she had us put all our skills to use and make this case!  Rather than just have us go through all the skills, it was fun to ACCOMPLISH something, and by the end we'd learned some basics of sewing, quilting and applique!
> 
> Yes, I know it's pretty hideous. I picked a "decorative stitch" that looks NASTY! I told my husband it was a gift from me to him and since it was a gift he would have to keep it FOREVER and use it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Sorry for the delay in posting, we took the boys to the graduation party of one of their (bio)relatives.  I was glad they went, we met two of their half-siblings for the first time!



Good job! 




94bruin said:


> I just did a practice run. I think I can do it! Thanks for the encouragement. It also helped that I found a applique foot in the box of stuff that came with my machine. Yeah for me!
> 
> Two questions: anyone have a good minnie pattern?
> 
> Anyone have a favorite source for t-shirts? I think ones with curled/rolled edges (don't know if I'm describing it correctly) at the waist and possible sleeves would be cute.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great first project! I've always wanted to take a sewing class, but haven't gotten around to it. Now that my parents live nearby (ie free babysitting), maybe I'll have to enroll in one.



A Minnie Applique pattern or a Minnie dress pattern? I think there is a Minnie graphic in the Photobucket account and if you mean a dress, I'd use CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern. 

I knew you could do it! 



livndisney said:


> But make sure you use heat and bond *LITE*!!!!!!


Took the words right out of my mouth! 





*Toadstool* said:


> 1.) You need to use that embroidery machine! You will love it!
> 
> 2.)



1.)shhhh... don't tell everyone that! 
2.) SO cute!! What I hate is when I get Lydia all nice and ironed, then she gets in her carseat and by the time we get where we are going she is all wrinkled again! Sometimes I just put her in the car in an undershirt and little shorts and pull the dress over her when we get there! 



emcreative said:


> Sorry Adi, I totally misunderstood what you were looking for.
> 
> Ladies (and Tom) I could really use your opinion on this.  I picked up this fabric today thinking I would make some Easy-Fits for the boys to go with Chip and Dale shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm home I'm wondering:
> 
> 1.  Is this too girlish?
> 
> 2.  I know it is an autumn fabric, but I was originally thinking it looked chipmunk-y with the acorns and all...now it is just screaming FALL and I'm wondering if it would look ridiculous at DW in July.



When I saw it before reading what you were asking I thought "Chip and Dale" so, I think it will be adorable! And, it's not too girly. How old are the boys? They are pretty little, right? I think it will be cute! 




ireland_nicole said:


> I need to buy a peasant dress pattern (but shhhh don't tell my DH because he probably wouldn't say need) anyway, I was checking out ycmt and there are 3 cute ones.  I love Carla's patterns, but I'm worried about thatparticular pattern looking really boxy on DD because she's so narrow; the others look like they "come in" more either by nature or with a sash.  Has anyone made the dainty designs or Miss madeline patterns?  I'm leaning toward the miss madeline because the apron would be great for embellishment, but I'm not sure.
> 
> -


Save yourself the headache and just buy Carlas! You can add a sash to it or I have even added elastic around the waist.


----------



## HeatherSue

I just wanted to post on the same page as my sister for once!  I feel like I never get the chance to goof around on here anymore!



emcreative said:


>


She is SO cute!  I love the outfit, too!  I can never even find anyone to go and see the HP movies with me.  So, I usually end up just renting it after it comes out on video.  I found out one of my friends is a HP fan, so we have made plans to see it together.  Yay!



ireland_nicole said:


> I need to buy a peasant dress pattern (but shhhh don't tell my DH because he probably wouldn't say need) anyway, I was checking out ycmt and there are 3 cute ones.  I love Carla's patterns, but I'm worried about thatparticular pattern looking really boxy on DD because she's so narrow; the others look like they "come in" more either by nature or with a sash.  Has anyone made the dainty designs or Miss madeline patterns?  I'm leaning toward the miss madeline because the apron would be great for embellishment, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Oh, BTW, just got back from Joanne's and they got mickey and the gang halloween fabric that is to die for; absolutely perfect for anyone going to, oh, say, WDW this fall.  Get it while the gettings good ladies!- it's in the halloween section, not the licensed.


Definitely get CarlaC's!  Tessa is a skinny minnie, as well as many of the other kids on this board.  I like to shirr the back sometimes to give it a more fitted look.  Or, I'll just add ties at the side seams.


----------



## NaeNae

Whew..... I'm gone 1 day and you all talk up a storm.  I had 11 pages to read.  Had to skim most of them but I'm caught up now.  Saw some cute cute stuff.  Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## LisaZoe

mom2prettyprincess said:


> For any of you that buy fabric on Etsy: I just saw this link on another forum, it allows you to search by color of fabric on Etsy. Check it out! I have been playing for about 30 mins and it is so fun....But then again I am easily amused!!
> 
> http://www.morecloth.com/
> 
> Have fun.



That is cool, thanks for sharing the link.



Jennia said:


> Sooo gorgeous. Okay, stupid question, can you only do a rolled hem with a serger?



I think it's possible to get a similar edge finish on a sewing machine with a satin stitch or overcast stitch. However, I've never tried it so I'm not sure how well it works.


----------



## minnie2

*Toadstool* said:


> http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp328/_Toadstool_/IMG_3536.jpg[/IMG]


So adorable!  I love that you get so much use out of the stuff you made.


emcreative said:


> OMG I JUST REALIZED IT'S ALMOST HARRY POTTER TIME!
> 
> See, HP time is a BIG deal in this house!  This is my oldest daughter, right before the first movie came out (ran in our newspaper!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won a national Hermione contest sponsored by AOL and we got to go to NYC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all these years later, we do a trip to the theatre to see the new Potter movie like a trip to Disney! Does anyone else go all out?


OMG LOVE IT!  We actually just went to go see the Harry Potter Exhibit this past Thursday at the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago.  I was so mad at myself for not making Nikki a custom she LOVES those books and Movie.  She read them in 2nd grade and is SO Hermine!  I actually call her Hermine hynie.  I am tempted now to make her something to go see the movie!  humm what should I make her???  It has to be something Hermine because if you knew her you would call her Hermine too.  
She was so mad when we went into the exhibit they had a sorting hat ceremony but only a few people got picked to do it.  She was jumping up and down trying to get there attention but Kyle was in front of her and of course he got picked!  She always tells him he is a Hufflepuff and he gets so made but the sorting hat said Ravenclaw so he is happy since it never lies.

So any ideas as to what to make her feel free to share!  

Why I thought helping George paint the back of the house yesterday was a good idea I will never know!  First I didn't take my prednisone because I hate having to take it and after painting my hands are HUGE and hurt !  
Hopefully they will get better because I have some appliques I want to do!


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> I need to buy a peasant dress pattern (but shhhh don't tell my DH because he probably wouldn't say need) anyway, I was checking out ycmt and there are 3 cute ones.  I love Carla's patterns, but I'm worried about thatparticular pattern looking really boxy on DD because she's so narrow; the others look like they "come in" more either by nature or with a sash.  Has anyone made the dainty designs or Miss madeline patterns?  I'm leaning toward the miss madeline because the apron would be great for embellishment, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Oh, BTW, just got back from Joanne's and they got mickey and the gang halloween fabric that is to die for; absolutely perfect for anyone going to, oh, say, WDW this fall.  Get it while the gettings good ladies!- it's in the halloween section, not the licensed.



I purchased the Dainty Designs one before I found the Carla C one.  It never did work.  

AbbyGrace is thin, too.  I use the Carla C pattern and (like Heather said earlier), I stitch ties into the side seam.  This is what it ends up looking like in the back






and this is the front of that same top






It really is a very versatile pattern.  It's a must have in my opinion.


----------



## littlepeppers

longaberger_lara said:


> I work on my geometry research paper today and y'all are 12 pages in before I get here!! Everything posted has been just beautiful! Love mickey as captain jack especially.
> Tifani - hope everything goes well and quickly and that you have your beautiful new baby in your arms soon!!
> Not sewing much lately because of schoolwork, etc., so Back to lurking...



Geometry research paper?  Yuck.  I had to create my own geometry w/ def, postulates, theorems, & a model for one of my math classes.  Killer, boring, I feel your pain.  You get lost in the yuck & miss the pages & pages of dis post.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> I purchased the Dainty Designs one before I found the Carla C one.  It never did work.
> 
> AbbyGrace is thin, too.  I use the Carla C pattern and (like Heather said earlier), I stitch ties into the side seam.  This is what it ends up looking like in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the front of that same top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a very versatile pattern.  It's a must have in my opinion.



Shannon!   I want to see the front of Miss Abby Grace!!!

For my skinny mini I bought a commercial pattern and have used it countless times. I think it is a Simplicity costume pattern.  It seems very narrow (which is what I need for my tall 8 year old with the 4T waist) I have used it for tops and aline type peasant dresses.


----------



## Rymer

hey everyone.....where do you ladies find the patterns for Cinderella's working dress? if someone could guide me somewhere that would be great!! thanks so much!


----------



## jham

emcreative said:


> OMG I JUST REALIZED IT'S ALMOST HARRY POTTER TIME!
> 
> See, HP time is a BIG deal in this house! This is my oldest daughter, right before the first movie came out (ran in our newspaper!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won a national Hermione contest sponsored by AOL and we got to go to NYC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all these years later, we do a trip to the theatre to see the new Potter movie like a trip to Disney! Does anyone else go all out?


 
That is adorable!  We  Harry Potter around here.  The big kids dressed up for a midnight release party of the last book.  Finally they were old enough! But it was before I sewed so it wasn't as cool as it could have/should have been!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> I purchased the Dainty Designs one before I found the Carla C one.  It never did work.
> 
> AbbyGrace is thin, too.  I use the Carla C pattern and (like Heather said earlier), I stitch ties into the side seam.  This is what it ends up looking like in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the front of that same top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a very versatile pattern.  It's a must have in my opinion.


I have to agree with Shannon. I have heard nothing good about the Dainty Designs pattern on this board and elsewhere. Carla's pattern can be used to get so many different looks. She recently added an update that included a tapered shirt version.

Marlo-for Hermione why not make Carla's preppy skirt with the pleated option and then make her a tie to match Gryffindor's colors.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Yesterday was the wedding that Jenna was the flowergirl for. We spent 2 hours getting her ready and it was well worth it. She was beautiful. I took about 20-30 pictures before the wedding and at the reception, but the settings were wrong on my camera so they all look like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The bride asked her photographer (her friend) to take a bunch of pictures of Jenna and to put them on a disc for me and Jen's dad (he was in the wedding). So when I get the disc you guys will get good pics and yes there will be too many Jenna's.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tinka_Belle said:


> I have to agree with Shannon. I have heard nothing good about the Dainty Designs pattern on this board and elsewhere. Carla's pattern can be used to get so many different looks. She recently added an update that included a tapered shirt version.
> .



In one of the early  Disboutique threads (maybe the second or third thread) a bunch of us were complaining about the Dainty Designs top and along came very helpful designer.  I think she thought we were "discussing" her pattern.   A few of us had already found her patterns, she offered help if we needed it, and the rest is history!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


> OMG yes I was DROOLING over it.  Part of me was trying to figure out how I could argue I had to get it now, the other part realized that I had too much stuff to do before the trip to justify it.  Unfortunately the "other" part won.


I pick things up when I have a coupon or it will be gone quickly.  I need to go look and see what they have.  We are going for Halloween.  I would be great to make trick-or-treat bags.

I loved that acorn fabric.  DD would love a Chip n Dale outfit.  
Where did you find it?

Your DD is adorable in her Hermione Costume.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tinka_Belle said:


> Yesterday was the wedding that Jenna was the flowergirl for. We spent 2 hours getting her ready and it was well worth it. She was beautiful. I took about 20-30 pictures before the wedding and at the reception, but the settings were wrong on my camera so they all look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bride asked her photographer (her friend) to take a bunch of pictures of Jenna and to put them on a disc for me and Jen's dad (he was in the wedding). So when I get the disc you guys will get good pics and yes there will be too many Jenna's.



I am sorry your pictures didn't turn out.  The dress is beautiful!  I can't wait to see the photographer's pictures.


----------



## emcreative

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I pick things up when I have a coupon or it will be gone quickly.  I need to go look and see what they have.  We are going for Halloween.  I would be great to make trick-or-treat bags.
> 
> I loved that acorn fabric.  DD would love a Chip n Dale outfit.
> Where did you find it?
> 
> Your DD is adorable in her Hermione Costume.



Thanks!

I got the fabric from Joann, mine had a cart with "Thanksgiving themed" fabrics.  It's "Autumn Inspirations-Maple Leaf & Acorn" from Debbie Mumm.


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Sorry Adi, I totally misunderstood what you were looking for.
> 
> Ladies (and Tom) I could really use your opinion on this.  I picked up this fabric today thinking I would make some Easy-Fits for the boys to go with Chip and Dale shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm home I'm wondering:
> 
> 1.  Is this too girlish?
> 
> 2.  I know it is an autumn fabric, but I was originally thinking it looked chipmunk-y with the acorns and all...now it is just screaming FALL and I'm wondering if it would look ridiculous at DW in July.



I Think it would work fine for C&D. I work in retail and everything coming in right now is Indian Summer which is pretty fallish looking. 



emcreative said:


> OMG I JUST REALIZED IT'S ALMOST HARRY POTTER TIME!
> 
> See, HP time is a BIG deal in this house!  This is my oldest daughter, right before the first movie came out (ran in our newspaper!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won a national Hermione contest sponsored by AOL and we got to go to NYC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all these years later, we do a trip to the theatre to see the new Potter movie like a trip to Disney! Does anyone else go all out?



I love HP. In the past, I've just made sure I had the day off the movie came out. Now I have to take Kirsta with me. Your daughter is adorable. I wonder if Kirsta would want to do this? 



Rymer said:


> hey everyone.....where do you ladies find the patterns for Cinderella's working dress? if someone could guide me somewhere that would be great!! thanks so much!



I used a Pilgrim pattern. I think alot of the others used the YCMT pattern.


----------



## sahm1000

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Last week sometime, someone so graciously offered to make me a ressie @ 1900 Park Fare for the night of October 1. And I have totally forgotten who that is.....Please help if you can...
> 
> Also since this is my first trip to WDW and have done countless hours of reserach does anybody want to list some of their must do dining expriences.
> 
> I make my ADR's on Monday & am totally clueless on what I want to do!!!




We love CRT for breakfast but it is very expensive.  Especially when you consider it's for eggs....but my girls love being in the castle!  My DH's favorite restaurant is the Biergarten.  Actually, we both really like it and it's fun for the girls too.  They have an Polka, Oompah Band and they can get up and do the Chicken Dance.  We also really like Chefs De France.  It's kind of a more grown up meal (a nice change sometimes!) but now they have Remy there for some interaction with the kiddos.  We did Coral Reef last time and really enjoyed that.  We also did the Mama Melrose Fantasmic dinner package and enjoyed that (but Wishes is still our favorite nighttime show) and it was nice not to have to worry about seating at Fantasmic.  We've never really had a bad meal, but we go in with pretty low expectations (I'm of the mind set of we are eating in an amusement park, what do you expect?) and are always pretty impressed!  Have fun!




ireland_nicole said:


> I need to buy a peasant dress pattern (but shhhh don't tell my DH because he probably wouldn't say need) anyway, I was checking out ycmt and there are 3 cute ones.  I love Carla's patterns, but I'm worried about thatparticular pattern looking really boxy on DD because she's so narrow; the others look like they "come in" more either by nature or with a sash.  Has anyone made the dainty designs or Miss madeline patterns?  I'm leaning toward the miss madeline because the apron would be great for embellishment, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Oh, BTW, just got back from Joanne's and they got mickey and the gang halloween fabric that is to die for; absolutely perfect for anyone going to, oh, say, WDW this fall.  Get it while the gettings good ladies!- it's in the halloween section, not the licensed.



I know so many others have already weighed in on this, but go with Carla's pattern.   I have the Dainty Designs one and really dislike it!  I bought Carla's and it is so much better and worth it!




emcreative said:


> OMG I JUST REALIZED IT'S ALMOST HARRY POTTER TIME!
> 
> See, HP time is a BIG deal in this house!  This is my oldest daughter, right before the first movie came out (ran in our newspaper!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won a national Hermione contest sponsored by AOL and we got to go to NYC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all these years later, we do a trip to the theatre to see the new Potter movie like a trip to Disney! Does anyone else go all out?



Love this!  How cool that you won a trip to NYC!  We are big HP fans in our house.  I can't wait for my girls to be old enough to enjoy it with me but it makes me sad that by that time all of the "hype" will be over.  I would've loved to have taken them to a midnight release of a book.




HeatherSue said:


> I just wanted to post on the same page as my sister for once!  I feel like I never get the chance to goof around on here anymore!
> 
> 
> She is SO cute!  I love the outfit, too!  I can never even find anyone to go and see the HP movies with me.  So, I usually end up just renting it after it comes out on video.  I found out one of my friends is a HP fan, so we have made plans to see it together.  Yay!
> 
> 
> Definitely get CarlaC's!  Tessa is a skinny minnie, as well as many of the other kids on this board.  I like to shirr the back sometimes to give it a more fitted look.  Or, I'll just add ties at the side seams.




If you lived near me Heather we could go and see it together!  And just letting you know I miss you around here!  I love all of your designs though!  Just wish I had an embroidery machine!


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> I have to agree with Shannon. I have heard nothing good about the Dainty Designs pattern on this board and elsewhere. Carla's pattern can be used to get so many different looks. She recently added an update that included a tapered shirt version.
> 
> Marlo-for Hermione why not make Carla's preppy skirt with the pleated option and then make her a tie to match Gryffindor's colors.


Maybe!  Need to research it!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Yesterday was the wedding that Jenna was the flowergirl for. We spent 2 hours getting her ready and it was well worth it. She was beautiful. I took about 20-30 pictures before the wedding and at the reception, but the settings were wrong on my camera so they all look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bride asked her photographer (her friend) to take a bunch of pictures of Jenna and to put them on a disc for me and Jen's dad (he was in the wedding). So when I get the disc you guys will get good pics and yes there will be too many Jenna's.


The dress is beautiful!  I can't wait to see better pictures.


----------



## livndisney

Any baby news from T?


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> Any baby news from T?



No baby yet!  She is hanging in there but ready to get the kid out!


----------



## Jennia

MinnieVanMom said:


> Better late than never so I made it.  I told DH to watch last night when we were close but he missed the jump.
> 
> I have work today and then tomorrow we leave.  I didn't make the kimono dress for Sierra but that is all I missed.
> 
> We will be gone 6 days with the tomorrow night spent by the airport.  Have a wonderful week.



Hope you're having a great time and taking tons of photos! 



MouseTriper said:


> Wow, I missed the move and ended up on page 10!!!  Well at least I found you all.  I have GREAT news to tell you. * Our adoption is FINALLY going to happen next week!!!!!!*  I can not tell you how relieved and excited we are that is is finally going to happen!!!  Thank you so much for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet and kind and I am so thankful to be a part of this group!!!!



HOORAY!!! Can't wait to see photos!!!! 



DisneyKings said:


> You guys are such a bad influence on me, I had to make DD a dress for her friend's b-day party at the beach  And, no, I don't even have all of my Disney outfits made yet!  I've learned those should be finished up a few hours before leaving, right?  This was my 1st attempt at a halter-style dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? for all you moms to skinny-minnies:  Any tips on working the patterns to make sure it all fits?  I used a size 2 pattern, but length for size 4.  It wound up a little long, but that's better than too short.  I was afraid to do the empire bodice in case it was too high up--do you add any length to the bodices?  I'm still learning.  Thanks for all your inspiration & help!


Turned out cute! 



revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:



LOVE it! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 more cute little sets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



These are so cute, I especially love the cherry set! 



PrincessKell said:


> here is the Fancy Nancy  outfit I made with the Criss Cross applesauce top
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title



Very sweet and summery, too. =) 



ibesue said:


> So cute!!!  What a good idea to cut everything out at once then sew all week!  When I sold on ebay, I did the sewing, my DD did all the cutting and listing, photo's, etc.  I loved that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moley, that is cute!!!  My first disney outfit was pink & black set and I still think its one of my all time favorites!  Here is miss Kadie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't found any, but it sounds like Halloween to me!



Aw, that set looks great! 



CastleCreations said:


> I feel like it's been forever since I've posted anything...
> Anywho, I had to try to Mickey topiary and actually finished one. Well it's almost finished. I wanted it higher in the pot and right now it's just sitting there, so there is still some tweaking to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on some cruise stuff. I had this great idea and after I sewed it together I'm totally not happy with it. I need a new sewing machine. I'm still doing appliques by hand and it's getting old. I don't seem to be happy with any of them lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I took the girls to the movies the other day and killed some time in Tuesday morning...I love that store. I found these little chairs for only $2.49. What a steal!! The girls love them. They say they hold up to 160 pounds. I opted not to test them, and haven't sat on them. LOL.



Love the applique and your topiary, what a neat idea! 



merryholiday said:


> Hello all!!  I have been following this thread for several years now and love the inspiration.  I am still a major novice, but can produce a stripwork skirt and applique top now.
> 
> I first did one when my DD was 6..a very large 6, so right now I am making skirts for twin two year olds...and I feel like I am not even really sewing..everything is SO tiny!!
> 
> Does anyone have a smallish two year old and can give me a waist measurement, or know the waist of a 2T?
> 
> Thanks, you guys are the BOMB!!



I'm sure you've gotten other answers now, but my dd's about 19" in the waist and is 23 months and was in the 20% percentile for weight when last measured at dr's office, so on the smaller side. 



KARAJ said:


> A couple of things for our trip.
> 
> This was my first attempt at making bias tape and at a kimono type top. It was kind of fun. i made them for both girls this one is for my 1yo Kaylynn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is another one I made for both girls, There is an error in this ones bow on the applique but I was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just because I saw this and had meant to include it. This is my Anna sitting in the middle of the food line. We asked her what she was doing and she told us she was meditating, she was saying AHHMM and the whole bit. later that day I saw the tivo'd episode of Phineus and Ferb and saw that in it they meditated, guess I solved that mystery!!


Those are both cute!



3huskymom said:


> After working most of the week in my free time on this I finally finished Hayleigh's Alice dress. The dress is a bit tight in the bodice and I wish I would have made that bigger. All the other Carla C's  were fine with size 5 but this one is more snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to working on her 4th of July dress.



WOW this is SO lovely!! Great job!


----------



## tracipierce

Hi!  I'm sorry to have to ask... but I read on one of the posts (think it was on thread 14) that there was an ebay seller that sold Disney fabric.  I went to ebay and searched for the seller and added them to my favourites.  When I went back onto ebay today the seller wasn't on my favourite list for some reason???  I have since spent the last 2 hours trying to find the post that had the seller ID on it and I think I'm going crazy.

Please could the OP or anyone else who knows post the seller ID again???   I would be soooo grateful.  We just don't seem to have any Disney fabric here in the UK, I have only come across fleece so far and that won't make a very good twirl skirt 

Any other sites that sell Disney fabric would also be much appreciated, I've checked out Etsy and Joann's already, but haven't seen anything I liked.  

TIA!


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> That is cool, thanks for sharing the link.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's possible to get a similar edge finish on a sewing machine with a satin stitch or overcast stitch. However, I've never tried it so I'm not sure how well it works.



I have done that before. I actually do that with my regular machine for doll dresses, its so much faster and cuter than hemming it up. I just shorten the length(?) on the satin stitch works perfect. I will post a picture in a minute.



revrob said:


> I purchased the Dainty Designs one before I found the Carla C one.  It never did work.
> 
> AbbyGrace is thin, too.  I use the Carla C pattern and (like Heather said earlier), I stitch ties into the side seam.  This is what it ends up looking like in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the front of that same top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a very versatile pattern.  It's a must have in my opinion.



I adore that top, I don't think I had seen it before.  And I agree, CarlaC's is the way to go. I leave them out it is for Nightgowns and then add ties for dresses and tops.  I too have a skinny one and tall! So nearly everything has a sach or ties on the side.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Yesterday was the wedding that Jenna was the flowergirl for. We spent 2 hours getting her ready and it was well worth it. She was beautiful. I took about 20-30 pictures before the wedding and at the reception, but the settings were wrong on my camera so they all look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bride asked her photographer (her friend) to take a bunch of pictures of Jenna and to put them on a disc for me and Jen's dad (he was in the wedding). So when I get the disc you guys will get good pics and yes there will be too many Jenna's.



OMG Crystal Jenna looks so beautiful, even in a fuzzy picture!  I can't wait to see the other ones. That dress is soooo beautiful and fantastic!


----------



## PrincessKell

Wow.. I know this is strange. There has been a a few deaths in the past few days in the celeb world.  Well I dont know if you would say that Billy Mays is a celeb, but you all know him... 

Billy Mays died this morning.  you know the Oxyclean guy. The one that yells at everything.  Here is the link
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_obit_billy_mays


----------



## SallyfromDE

tracipierce said:


> Hi!  I'm sorry to have to ask... but I read on one of the posts (think it was on thread 14) that there was an ebay seller that sold Disney fabric.  I went to ebay and searched for the seller and added them to my favourites.  When I went back onto ebay today the seller wasn't on my favourite list for some reason???  I have since spent the last 2 hours trying to find the post that had the seller ID on it and I think I'm going crazy.
> 
> Please could the OP or anyone else who knows post the seller ID again???   I would be soooo grateful.  We just don't seem to have any Disney fabric here in the UK, I have only come across fleece so far and that won't make a very good twirl skirt
> 
> Any other sites that sell Disney fabric would also be much appreciated, I've checked out Etsy and Joann's already, but haven't seen anything I liked.
> 
> TIA!



I think that would happen if the seller is no longer registered on ebay. Is it fabric from an asian seller? I've bought from one for a long time, they they pop up under another name. Is there something in particular your looking for that someone can help you with?


----------



## tracipierce

SallyfromDE said:


> I think that would happen if the seller is no longer registered on ebay. Is it fabric from an asian seller? I've bought from one for a long time, they they pop up under another name. Is there something in particular your looking for that someone can help you with?



Oh no, I hope that's not the case, I don't think it was from an Asian seller, I think it was a lady from the US, although I'm not 100% sure.

What I'm looking for is some Mickey or Minnie themed fabric in red, black and white.  I have some adorable Minnie head ribbon which is white with black minnie heads with red bows.  I know a bit silly of me to get the ribbon first, then try to match up the fabric, but it was just so cute I couldn't resist 

I have seen an Asian seller on ebay that has some fabric that would do, but its being sold as a 10 yard length which is way too much.  I have emailed to see if I could buy a yard or 2 but I've not had a reply.  That was a few days ago.  It always puts me off buying when they are slow to reply.. if they take that long when you want to give then money, how long would it take them if there was a problem 

If anyone knows of some red black and white minnie or mickey fabric suitable for a twirl skirt, I would be sooooo grateful


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

tracipierce said:


> Oh no, I hope that's not the case, I don't think it was from an Asian seller, I think it was a lady from the US, although I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> What I'm looking for is some Mickey or Minnie themed fabric in red, black and white.  I have some adorable Minnie head ribbon which is white with black minnie heads with red bows.  I know a bit silly of me to get the ribbon first, then try to match up the fabric, but it was just so cute I couldn't resist
> 
> has some fabric that would do, but its being sold as a 10 yard length which is way too much.  I have emailed to see if I could buy a yard or 2 but I've not had a reply.  That was a few days ago.  It always puts me off buying when they are slow to reply.. if they take that long when you want to give thenI have seen an Asian seller on ebay that  money, how long would it take them if there was a problem
> 
> If anyone knows of some red black and white minnie or mickey fabric suitable for a twirl skirt, I would be sooooo grateful



If you go to ebay put in Disney in the category Crafts and then the sub-category of sewing & fabric...there is over 1,000 listings I think you would be able to find something there for sure. Hope this helps.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Wish me luck!  I'm going to try shirring tonight!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

tracipierce said:


> Oh no, I hope that's not the case, I don't think it was from an Asian seller, I think it was a lady from the US, although I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> What I'm looking for is some Mickey or Minnie themed fabric in red, black and white.  I have some adorable Minnie head ribbon which is white with black minnie heads with red bows.  I know a bit silly of me to get the ribbon first, then try to match up the fabric, but it was just so cute I couldn't resist
> 
> I have seen an Asian seller on ebay that has some fabric that would do, but its being sold as a 10 yard length which is way too much.  I have emailed to see if I could buy a yard or 2 but I've not had a reply.  That was a few days ago.  It always puts me off buying when they are slow to reply.. if they take that long when you want to give then money, how long would it take them if there was a problem
> 
> If anyone knows of some red black and white minnie or mickey fabric suitable for a twirl skirt, I would be sooooo grateful



I do a search of disney fabric, minnie fabric or mickey. You can usually find all sorts of prints. Try sheets also. If I come across something, I'll let you know.


----------



## 3huskymom

Thanks for all the compliments on the Alice in Wonderland dress. It was fun to work on and my first attempt at using my "new" embroidery machine. Yes, I did use a 4X4 hoop for it. I thought the 5X7 would have been too big. I used the 5X7 for the wording. 

Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress





And here's a Hello Kitty ladybug outfit I made her. She loves ladybugs (the reason why I used that in the title of my blog).









My next project will be to try the Vida for the first time. 

Other exciting news, I bought a cricut today and I'm thinking it may be really useful for applique patterns besides the obvious scrapbooking. My husband knew I had been looking at buying one and he saw an infomercial on it last week and saw all the stuff you can do with it. He woke me up this morning after reading the AC Moore ad to tell me we had to go buy it today b/c they were 50% off. Who was I to argue? I got some of the Disney cartridges at Michael's today too b/c they were on sale for cheaper than AC Moore. 

Hayleigh has her 4 year old checkup tomorrow and then we are headed to Dutch WOnderland for the day.


----------



## emcreative

3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Hello Kitty ladybug outfit I made her. She loves ladybugs (the reason why I used that in the title of my blog).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project will be to try the Vida for the first time.



Completely adorable!!!  Good luck with the Vida!   I'm sure you'll do fine!


----------



## karamat

emcreative said:


> Sorry Adi, I totally misunderstood what you were looking for.
> 
> Ladies (and Tom) I could really use your opinion on this.  I picked up this fabric today thinking I would make some Easy-Fits for the boys to go with Chip and Dale shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm home I'm wondering:
> 
> 1.  Is this too girlish?
> 
> 2.  I know it is an autumn fabric, but I was originally thinking it looked chipmunk-y with the acorns and all...now it is just screaming FALL and I'm wondering if it would look ridiculous at DW in July.



I LOVE it for a Chip & Dale outfit!!  I was just at JoAnns Friday - I can't believe I missed this and a cute Halloween Disney fabric.  I'm going to have to make another trip this week... oh well, I need some large black rick-rack anyway (going to try those Mickey Head pot holders someone posted a week or two ago.)



ireland_nicole said:


> but it's so cuuuuuute; I mean, um, well done you.  You're a strong woman.  I just know that the way my universe works is that if I didn't get it, I would never see it again.  The good news is that now I did buy it, so there will be plenty around for a long time!



My DH must have put up with me "complaining" one time too many when I can no longer find a fabric becuase now he tells me to buy what I want when I see it.    We were killing time this weekend (while our new generator was being prep'd - we're ready for hurricane season!!) and stopped into a small heirloom sewing shop I haven't been to in years.  She had a fabric I really liked, but couldn't remember if I already had it in my stash.  DH kept trying to talk me into getting 2 yards of it.  I told him I "thought" I already had it, and his reply was then you'll have more of it.  I ended up buying 1 yard.  And I did have the fabric in my stash, but in a different colorway than what I bought Saturday.


Has anyone tried the new picnic lunch at AK yet?  I've been thinking about it for our trip.


----------



## tricia

3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Alice in Wonderland dress. It was fun to work on and my first attempt at using my "new" embroidery machine. Yes, I did use a 4X4 hoop for it. I thought the 5X7 would have been too big. I used the 5X7 for the wording.
> 
> Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Hello Kitty ladybug outfit I made her. She loves ladybugs (the reason why I used that in the title of my blog).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project will be to try the Vida for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the hello Kitty as a lady bug.  Good luck on the Vida, I'm sure you will do great.
> 
> 
> 
> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the wedding that Jenna was the flowergirl for. We spent 2 hours getting her ready and it was well worth it. She was beautiful. I took about 20-30 pictures before the wedding and at the reception, but the settings were wrong on my camera so they all look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bride asked her photographer (her friend) to take a bunch of pictures of Jenna and to put them on a disc for me and Jen's dad (he was in the wedding). So when I get the disc you guys will get good pics and yes there will be too many Jenna's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She still looks gorgeous even out of focus.  Can't wait to see better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I JUST REALIZED IT'S ALMOST HARRY POTTER TIME!
> 
> See, HP time is a BIG deal in this house!  This is my oldest daughter, right before the first movie came out (ran in our newspaper!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Liam and I love HP.  Gotta go see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## t-beri

emcreative said:


> OMG I JUST REALIZED IT'S ALMOST HARRY POTTER TIME!
> 
> See, HP time is a BIG deal in this house!  This is my oldest daughter, right before the first movie came out (ran in our newspaper!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won a national Hermione contest sponsored by AOL and we got to go to NYC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all these years later, we do a trip to the theatre to see the new Potter movie like a trip to Disney! Does anyone else go all out?



LOVE THIS!!!  Mac is too "big" to dress up anymore but when he was little we did.  But for HP 5 I wore Gryffindor house colors all day long...even socks LOL.  And we always go to the midnight showing here and let the kids skip school the next day if it's a school night.  



Rymer said:


> hey everyone.....where do you ladies find the patterns for Cinderella's working dress? if someone could guide me somewhere that would be great!! thanks so much!



I would say Carla C's peasant dress is the one most commonly used around here. There is one not too far back I think.


NO BABY!!  Still walking and waiting. Thanks for all of the good wishes.


----------



## PrincessKell

Still no baby?!?! That little one doesn't want to come out and bare the the summer air yet, huh? hehehe  Maybe if you bribe the baby by a trip to the Mouse House?? hahahaha


----------



## emcreative

T-beri... you are totally supposed to be off having the T-baby!  I need to get my baby fix vicariously through you!  Plus, you need to be back home and better before HP6.  

Tinka, she looks like a princess.  When do you expect the other pictures!  I dont' know if I can wait!


----------



## mommyof3princess

Hi all I haven't forgot about you I have been sewing away for my friend you know her as emcreative. I have had fun sewing for her and her family and she gave me the ok to post some pictures to share with you all. T I am looking forward to seeing your baby pictures. 






Minnie top.






Minnie skirt.






Pirate skirt #1






Pirate skirt #2






Lilo hula top.






Lilo hula skirt/shorts






Hula dress.






Cinderella sun dress.






Belle sun dress.


----------



## PrincessKell

3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Alice in Wonderland dress. It was fun to work on and my first attempt at using my "new" embroidery machine. Yes, I did use a 4X4 hoop for it. I thought the 5X7 would have been too big. I used the 5X7 for the wording.
> 
> Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Hello Kitty ladybug outfit I made her. She loves ladybugs (the reason why I used that in the title of my blog).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project will be to try the Vida for the first time.
> 
> Other exciting news, I bought a cricut today and I'm thinking it may be really useful for applique patterns besides the obvious scrapbooking. My husband knew I had been looking at buying one and he saw an infomercial on it last week and saw all the stuff you can do with it. He woke me up this morning after reading the AC Moore ad to tell me we had to go buy it today b/c they were 50% off. Who was I to argue? I got some of the Disney cartridges at Michael's today too b/c they were on sale for cheaper than AC Moore.
> 
> Hayleigh has her 4 year old checkup tomorrow and then we are headed to Dutch WOnderland for the day.



those are great. I love the ladiebug hello killy applique. so cute.   And total SCORE on the cricut!!   I want one of those too. but its behind a serger, and embroidery machine. hahahah


----------



## PrincessKell

mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I haven't forgot about you I have been sewing away for my friend you know her as emcreative. I have had fun sewing for her and her family and she gave me the ok to post some pictures to share with you all. T I am looking forward to seeing your baby pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate skirt #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate skirt #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula skirt/shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hula dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella sun dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle sun dress.



OMG totally love them all! You sure have been busy.  I so want to case that hula skirt of leaves. soooo awesome. Peach would so want that. Did you make a pattern up or did you use one?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Alice in Wonderland dress. It was fun to work on and my first attempt at using my "new" embroidery machine. Yes, I did use a 4X4 hoop for it. I thought the 5X7 would have been too big. I used the 5X7 for the wording.
> 
> Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Hello Kitty ladybug outfit I made her. She loves ladybugs (the reason why I used that in the title of my blog).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project will be to try the Vida for the first time.
> 
> Other exciting news, I bought a cricut today and I'm thinking it may be really useful for applique patterns besides the obvious scrapbooking. My husband knew I had been looking at buying one and he saw an infomercial on it last week and saw all the stuff you can do with it. He woke me up this morning after reading the AC Moore ad to tell me we had to go buy it today b/c they were 50% off. Who was I to argue? I got some of the Disney cartridges at Michael's today too b/c they were on sale for cheaper than AC Moore.
> 
> Hayleigh has her 4 year old checkup tomorrow and then we are headed to Dutch WOnderland for the day.



Woo-hoo on the cricut purchase!  I have the expression and love it!  I have used it for making appliques too!  It's great!  You'll love it!!!!


----------



## emcreative

PrincessKell said:


> OMG totally love them all! You sure have been busy.  I so want to case that hula skirt of leaves. soooo awesome. Peach would so want that. Did you make a pattern up or did you use one?



Isn't she amazing?  It has been SO hard not mentioning the stuff she's been concocting!!!    You give her an idea and she's OFF!

(((hugs))) Melissa you know you're rockin'!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Woo-hoo on the cricut purchase!  I have the expression and love it!  I have used it for making appliques too!  It's great!  You'll love it!!!!



Could someone tell me which settings to use when cutting fabric out on the cricut? or are you just cutting out the pics?  I also have an expression..I messed up 1 cutting mat figuring out which blade settings to use for fabric so I have not tried to use it for fabric since


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

JustcallmeHappy said:


> Could someone tell me which settings to use when cutting fabric out on the cricut? or are you just cutting out the pics?  I also have an expression..I messed up 1 cutting mat figuring out which blade settings to use for fabric so I have not tried to use it for fabric since



I was too chicken to try cutting fabric last year.  So I cut the things out that I wanted out of paper and then traced them onto the paper backing on my fabric.  When I have watched them cut fabric on the commericals on TV, it just looks like they are using 3 on the speed and 4 on the pressure dial but I am not 100% sure - oh, and you must have the iron on adhesive already ironed on to your fabric before cutting.  Hopefully this makes sense?


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was too chicken to try cutting fabric last year.  So I cut the things out that I wanted out of paper and then traced them onto the paper backing on my fabric.  When I have watched them cut fabric on the commericals on TV, it just looks like they are using 3 on the speed and 4 on the pressure dial but I am not 100% sure - oh, and you must have the iron on adhesive already ironed on to your fabric before cutting.  Hopefully this makes sense?



I tried cutting the fabric with the heat and bond on the back of it before I removed the paper backing and it would not stick to the mat, So next I tried removing the paper backing and sticking it to my mat but the stupid Heat and Bond stuff messed up my cricut mat..  So now I am too chicken to try it again  Maybe I will just try what you do..  Thanks for helping me


----------



## Karenj2

mommyof3princess said:


> Cinderella sun dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle sun dress.



I *LOVE* these dresses!!  This is exactly what I've been looking for, for my niece...  Did you follow a pattern?  (I'm a complete sewing newbie.)


----------



## sheridee32

The Cinderella outfit I made for my little cousin to eat a the castle a few weeks ago I forgot to show it, the little tunic is using carla's pattern I made it out of beach towels, my grandaughter is 3 she picked the towel out and wanted belle on the front I think the back looks better than the front, I couldn't get it to center and be able to get cinderellas face on the front to her bathing suit has the princesses on it it was very easy to make and i figured this way she wouldn't have to worry with a towel she could just put this on after swimming. Sorry the pictures are big someday I will figure it all out.


----------



## PrincessKell

Can I tell you I just had the best snack. Its soo hot and too hot to cook so we put fresh picked blackberries and plopped them into some applesauce!  mashed it all up, and it was sooooo good. You guys have to try it. Its super duper quick easy snack. not to mention healthy and sweet.


----------



## PrincessKell

sheridee32 said:


> The Cinderella outfit I made for my little cousin to eat a the castle a few weeks ago I forgot to show it, the little tunic is using carla's pattern I made it out of beach towels, my grandaughter is 3 she picked the towel out and wanted belle on the front I think the back looks better than the front, I couldn't get it to center and be able to get cinderellas face on the front to her bathing suit has the princesses on it it was very easy to make and i figured this way she wouldn't have to worry with a towel she could just put this on after swimming. Sorry the pictures are big someday I will figure it all out.



I love the tunic towel, its darling.  and the dress is great. I love the applique is fabulous!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

This is the dress I made for my neice, Simple Sweet by Carla'c- Halter style

 I originally planned this to be thigh length and I was gong to pair it with the MM red polka dot capris, but despite using her Mom's measurements it came out fitting more like a dress- so its a good thing I didnt have time to make the pants.









sorry Im so far behind I posted this on the old thread at first.

I started a new quilt this weekend, simple, doing a rail fence with Bali jelly rolls by Hoffman, but its hard to sew during the week.


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


>


Cute cute! I love Hello kitty! 
I was just thinking those Alice designs must have been difficult to do in the 4 by 4. I guess it was because it was mostly their faces?  I still haven't finished my Alice dress.. 


mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I haven't forgot about you I have been sewing away for my friend you know her as emcreative. I have had fun sewing for her and her family and she gave me the ok to post some pictures to share with you all. T I am looking forward to seeing your baby pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula skirt/shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hula dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella sun dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle sun dress.


LOVE the Lilo skirt! What a neat idea!!! I like how you did the Belle sundress as well. Love the fabrics!


sheridee32 said:


> The Cinderella outfit I made for my little cousin to eat a the castle a few weeks ago I forgot to show it, the little tunic is using carla's pattern I made it out of beach towels, my grandaughter is 3 she picked the towel out and wanted belle on the front I think the back looks better than the front, I couldn't get it to center and be able to get cinderellas face on the front to her bathing suit has the princesses on it it was very easy to make and i figured this way she wouldn't have to worry with a towel she could just put this on after swimming. Sorry the pictures are big someday I will figure it all out.


Wow! Don't apologize for pictures. They could be bigger if anything. That is alot of work. It is beautiful!
Your tunic is just perfect. I know some of the sewers here have made it out of a towel and had trouble. I wonder if it is because of the type of towel. Hrm.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is the dress I made for my neice, Simple Sweet by Carla'c- Halter style
> 
> I originally planned this to be thigh length and I was gong to pair it with the MM red polka dot capris, but despite using her Mom's measurements it came out fitting more like a dress- so its a good thing I didnt have time to make the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Im so far behind I posted this on the old thread at first.
> 
> I started a new quilt this weekend, simple, doing a rail fence with Bali jelly rolls by Hoffman, but its hard to sew during the week.


I love it! It reminds me of Rainbow Brite. So cheery.
If you ever see a peiced together quilt that is pieced together to look like a Castle pattern would you let me know? I am on the hunt. I have seen a few online that are very ugly..


----------



## mommyof3princess

Thank you all I was so busy between sewing and school I had no time to keep up with the boards.

The lilo skirt Is a big leaf in three different colors. I thought it would be neat to add the veins to make them look more real. Boy that took forever times 11 22 leaves all together. Fronts and backs. I attatched them to shorts. 

The Cinderella sundress is a combo of 2 3 patterns. I put together and then redid my way. And the Belle sundress is all my doing I did not have a pattern for it. 

thank you for all the nice comments. I just hope Marah's kidos love them.


----------



## Jennia

minnie2 said:


> What a great way to be!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry she is squinting it is bright out today.
> 
> Next time I need to double the length of the straps!  I made the top a bit bigger then the pattern called for even though she measured fine for the 5/6 in the pattern but it is ahrd to make a 5/6 for a 9 yr old!



This is adorable on her! 



ibesue said:


> Wow, there are lots of things I didn't even know about!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  And we all need to keep our priorities as to what is really important!  I will be your moving buddy next time!  What does a moving buddy do??



I think we just PM each other to let the other person know we're "moving" to a new thread, like if that person's busy with something else. Someone correct me if I'm wrong! 



emcreative said:


> Mom2pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, here's my big huge accomplishment from sewing 101!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a glasses case!  lol!
> 
> Actually it was pretty cool, I took my own machine so she showed me a few things on it.  We started out practicing turning on corners and sewing a circle.  Then she had us put all our skills to use and make this case!  Rather than just have us go through all the skills, it was fun to ACCOMPLISH something, and by the end we'd learned some basics of sewing, quilting and applique!
> 
> Yes, I know it's pretty hideous. I picked a "decorative stitch" that looks NASTY! I told my husband it was a gift from me to him and since it was a gift he would have to keep it FOREVER and use it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Sorry for the delay in posting, we took the boys to the graduation party of one of their (bio)relatives.  I was glad they went, we met two of their half-siblings for the first time!



Don't be so hard on yourself, it's pretty cute! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Oooh.. That is awesome that you will pay off 2 vehicles in 2 years. I'd imagine you will definitely have alot more play money then! I just bought the kwik sew book that has a t shirt pattern in it. Too bad I don't have any knit fabric to make one with..
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is Super Hero day at church, so I thought this was fitting.
> Now I am kicking myself that I didn't take the opportunity to make a Larry Boy outfit. Oh, and if you look closely the rick rack that is sewn into the bodice is frayed and coming out. This is why I don't use that kind of rick rack anymore. Hopefully my clover iron will get all of those wrinkles out. I am a southern girl, but I HATE ironing.



This is so neat, I really like this! 



emcreative said:


> OMG I JUST REALIZED IT'S ALMOST HARRY POTTER TIME!
> 
> See, HP time is a BIG deal in this house!  This is my oldest daughter, right before the first movie came out (ran in our newspaper!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won a national Hermione contest sponsored by AOL and we got to go to NYC!
> 
> 
> 
> Even all these years later, we do a trip to the theatre to see the new Potter movie like a trip to Disney! Does anyone else go all out?



WOW!!!! Your dd looks AMAZING and how neat!!! Yes, we're HUGE Harry Potter fans here! The last book came out when I was in the hospital on bed rest, and I knew I'd be induced any day (blood pressure kept rising no matter what they did). Anyway, I had my mom drive to her house to pick up the book coming from Amazon (two hour drive) before my brother would wake up and get it. Then, she had to drive back to the hospital, and I forced myself to read the book as fast as possible since I knew I had to finish before dd was born lol! 



LisaZoe said:


> That is cool, thanks for sharing the link.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's possible to get a similar edge finish on a sewing machine with a satin stitch or overcast stitch. However, I've never tried it so I'm not sure how well it works.


Thanks so much for answering my question, I'll have to give this a try. =) 



revrob said:


> I purchased the Dainty Designs one before I found the Carla C one.  It never did work.
> 
> AbbyGrace is thin, too.  I use the Carla C pattern and (like Heather said earlier), I stitch ties into the side seam.  This is what it ends up looking like in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a very versatile pattern.  It's a must have in my opinion.



Aww cute! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> The bride asked her photographer (her friend) to take a bunch of pictures of Jenna and to put them on a disc for me and Jen's dad (he was in the wedding). So when I get the disc you guys will get good pics and yes there will be too many Jenna's.



Sorry about your photos, but you can still see that the dress (and Jenna!) are gorgeous! 



3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Alice in Wonderland dress. It was fun to work on and my first attempt at using my "new" embroidery machine. Yes, I did use a 4X4 hoop for it. I thought the 5X7 would have been too big. I used the 5X7 for the wording.
> 
> Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayleigh has her 4 year old checkup tomorrow and then we are headed to Dutch WOnderland for the day.



These are all soooo cute! 



mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I haven't forgot about you I have been sewing away for my friend you know her as emcreative. I have had fun sewing for her and her family and she gave me the ok to post some pictures to share with you all. T I am looking forward to seeing your baby pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate skirt #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula skirt/shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hula dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella sun dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle sun dress.



Looove the Lilo skort! 



sheridee32 said:


> The Cinderella outfit I made for my little cousin to eat a the castle a few weeks ago I forgot to show it, the little tunic is using carla's pattern I made it out of beach towels, my grandaughter is 3 she picked the towel out and wanted belle on the front I think the back looks better than the front, I couldn't get it to center and be able to get cinderellas face on the front to her bathing suit has the princesses on it it was very easy to make and i figured this way she wouldn't have to worry with a towel she could just put this on after swimming. Sorry the pictures are big someday I will figure it all out.



Very neat! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is the dress I made for my neice, Simple Sweet by Carla'c- Halter style
> 
> I originally planned this to be thigh length and I was gong to pair it with the MM red polka dot capris, but despite using her Mom's measurements it came out fitting more like a dress- so its a good thing I didnt have time to make the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Im so far behind I posted this on the old thread at first.
> 
> I started a new quilt this weekend, simple, doing a rail fence with Bali jelly rolls by Hoffman, but its hard to sew during the week.



Looks good and the quilt sounds interesting! 

I did finish something tonight for dd to wear tomorrow (we're hosting a Patriotic Picnic at our house for our playgroup) so I'll get some photos posted, hopefully, tomorrow night.


----------



## Jenjulia

*Toadstool* said:


> If you ever see a peiced together quilt that is pieced together to look like a Castle pattern would you let me know? I am on the hunt. I have seen a few online that are very ugly..



I am a lonely lurker. Hopefully I am not driving you nuts! I have this pattern: http://www.virginiaquilter.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/p-PRNCSS.html?E+scstore. It isn't pieced, it's appliqued but it was really cute when my mom and I saw it in person. I have the pattern here but I haven't found time to sew it. someday.... I so do not have the skills to do the applique like that yet! 

I want to thank Aimeeg and jham for their help with the peasant dress a month ago...it ended up being a super cute nightgown for dd. I went on the larger side because it's hard to get clothes over J's head. She doesn't like to stand still for long, lol.  My trouble was that I needed a 5/6 bodice on a 3 length (J's 23" around the chest and tummy). I didn't do the tie back because I was farther along than that, but I want to do that the next time. It's a super cute idea. Do any of you have a particular pattern for those ties? Carla C's Simply Sweet dress pattern? 

Here's J in her nightgown after a good night's sleep...Love this pattern!





I made a pair of pants to match a tee I picked up at a consignment store. I learned a big lesson. Don't sew a bee button on the knee, lol.  She's pulled the button out of the pants now (after two wears). Embroider or applique it. She likes them though. 








A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt. 





Here's J's 4th of July dress. She was turning and twisting when I snapped the pics so the ruffles look a little messed up. I wish I had all of your knack at taking better pics! Maybe on the 4th I will get it right. I used a YCMT pattern. I think it's called the "Cami dress" I'm making another one out of strawberry shortcake fabric. I sewed the quilt and dust ruffle on the bed a couple years ago.  Bad pics but the quilt is a log cabin pattern by Kansas Troubles/Moda. 








Heather Sue: I so haven't forgotten about buying some of your applique designs. I think I'm the absolute slowest person at making decisions and getting things sewn. I am so sorry! I will figure it out though and get back to you hopefully tomorrow!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Jenjulia said:


> I am a horrid lurker. Hopefully I am not driving you nuts! I have this pattern: http://www.virginiaquilter.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/p-PRNCSS.html?E+scstore. It isn't pieced, it's appliqued but it was really cute when my mom and I saw it in person. I have the pattern here but I haven't found time to sew it. someday....


Wow! That is really pretty. Thank you for sharing. It says it is a wall hanging size. I want to make one big enough to actually use on the bed. Can you easily make it bigger?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Thanks guys for the compliments on my fuzzy pics. I don't know how long it will take to get the better pics, but as soon as they are in my hands I will post them here. 

Everything posted today is adorable. I love all of those polka dots especially! 

I started a Summer outfit for Jenna tonight. I was embroidering monkeys on an Emma Swing top and I had to rip it out twice, because it was in the wrong position and then the darn thread kept breaking. After I rethreaded the machine for the third time the whole design was off. It started stitching half of the face over the arms. I don't know how that happened and I don't know how to fix it, so out of the machine it went and I will try again tomorrow when I am not tired.


----------



## Jenjulia

*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! That is really pretty. Thank you for sharing. It says it is a wall hanging size. I want to make one big enough to actually use on the bed. Can you easily make it bigger?



Good point. I think you could make it bigger. The pattern for the applique is a photocopy and I think you could easily blow it up on the copier to a bigger size, if that makes sense? I am not really super great at math, usually the quilt shop ladies help me (or my mom) with figuring out dimensions, etc...when I've had to make a quilt bigger. I haven't made an applique quilt bigger though...but I had planned to figure out a way to make it fit a twin size quilt...  When I figured out how to applique...

The applique is very small and tiny pieces. If it was made double size I think it would be much easier to applique, to be honest. But I am a beginner. 

A twin quilt is roughly 65" x 88" (twin mattress size of 39" x 75"). The primary applique on the pattern is approximately 16" x 17". I don't think you would want to enlarge it any more than double its original size (double would be 32" x 34.5"). If you doubled the size of all the appliques on the quilt, it would fit the top of the bed nicely. Then you could add borders of whatever size you would need to fit the bed width/lenth wise. Lol...I have stared at this pattern for the last year and a half....I just have an amazing amount of fear or applique. I have read/watched the tutorials linked to the first page...I just need to get over my fear.


----------



## LouiesMama

Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.

Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!











And here is the mama version...









I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but 
I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because.... 

We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!  

We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!

We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!  

Carla


----------



## NiniMorris

Jenjulia said:


> Good point. I think you could make it bigger. The pattern for the applique is a photocopy and I think you could easily blow it up on the copier to a bigger size, if that makes sense? I am not really super great at math, usually the quilt shop ladies help me (or my mom) with figuring out dimensions, etc...when I've had to make a quilt bigger. I haven't made an applique quilt bigger though...but I had planned to figure out a way to make it fit a twin size quilt...  When I figured out how to applique...
> 
> The applique is very small and tiny pieces. If it was made double size I think it would be much easier to applique, to be honest. But I am a beginner.
> 
> A twin quilt is roughly 65" x 88" (twin mattress size of 39" x 75"). The primary applique on the pattern is approximately 16" x 17". I don't think you would want to enlarge it any more than double its original size (double would be 32" x 34.5"). If you doubled the size of all the appliques on the quilt, it would fit the top of the bed nicely. Then you could add borders of whatever size you would need to fit the bed width/lenth wise. Lol...I have stared at this pattern for the last year and a half....I just have an amazing amount of fear or applique. I have read/watched the tutorials linked to the first page...I just need to get over my fear.



I agree...this pattern can be blown up double without any problem...of course, from the looks of it, most of the pattern pieces are basic geometry shapes.  Just think a child's building blocks and you should be able to make a workable pattern.  I see that the pattern is out of stock...

Using extra borders will help to make it the size you need for your bed.  Seeing all the great stuff you guys make, I have no doubt that you can easily make a pattern.  

Of course, another thought...using that patern in those dimensions, and adding just the right borders, could make the pattern stand out even more... then using a castle pattern for the quilting (smaller scale) in the blank areas...sorry, quilting is my life, so I tend to over think waaaaay too easily! LOL  

I have bookmarked this pattern and will show it to my DIL.  My DGD2 is crazy for the princesses...however my DD9 could care less!

Nini


----------



## KarenW

LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> Carla



Must have this!!!!!  That is gorgeous!  I was just saying recently that I need a cute little summer dress, but it seems like most in the store are more geared towards Juniors or are too short.  This is perfect!
Have fun on your vacation, but when you get back, get busy!
Your patterns have given me the confidence to start sewing again; I can't thank you enough!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I know this is OT but let me know what you think of my ADR's!!! I am really excited about most of these.

9/27 Fulton's Crab House 7pm
9/28 Crystal Palace @ 8:15am
9/29 Storybook Princess (lunch) & Ohana 6:40pm(Dinner) 
9/30 Wolfgang Puck (Adults ONLY!)
10/1 1900 Park Fare (Dinner) Emma's 5th Birthday Celebration b4 MMNSSHP
10/2 Coral Reef (Dinner)

The one I am really on the fence about is Wolfgang Puck...anyone got any better suggestions for adult only cuisine...Really wanted Cat Cora's Kouzzina but no date on opening yet.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Does anyone know which JoAnn stores are closing? I saw it today on the aol screen and I was just wondering


----------



## revrob

LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla




LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the dress!  AND the MODELS! 
Have a GREAT time on vacation - I hope it's truly magical! WOO HOO for VACATIONS!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Alice in Wonderland dress. It was fun to work on and my first attempt at using my "new" embroidery machine. Yes, I did use a 4X4 hoop for it. I thought the 5X7 would have been too big. I used the 5X7 for the wording.
> 
> Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Hello Kitty ladybug outfit I made her. She loves ladybugs (the reason why I used that in the title of my blog).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project will be to try the Vida for the first time.
> 
> Other exciting news, I bought a cricut today and I'm thinking it may be really useful for applique patterns besides the obvious scrapbooking. My husband knew I had been looking at buying one and he saw an infomercial on it last week and saw all the stuff you can do with it. He woke me up this morning after reading the AC Moore ad to tell me we had to go buy it today b/c they were 50% off. Who was I to argue? I got some of the Disney cartridges at Michael's today too b/c they were on sale for cheaper than AC Moore.
> 
> Hayleigh has her 4 year old checkup tomorrow and then we are headed to Dutch WOnderland for the day.


I loved the Alice in Wonderland dress.  Your Fourth of July dress and Hello Kitty outfit are adorable.  Good Luck with the checkup!


mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I haven't forgot about you I have been sewing away for my friend you know her as emcreative. I have had fun sewing for her and her family and she gave me the ok to post some pictures to share with you all. T I am looking forward to seeing your baby pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate skirt #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate skirt #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula skirt/shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hula dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella sun dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle sun dress.


These are so pretty! 
You have been working hard.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is the dress I made for my neice, Simple Sweet by Carla'c- Halter style
> 
> I originally planned this to be thigh length and I was gong to pair it with the MM red polka dot capris, but despite using her Mom's measurements it came out fitting more like a dress- so its a good thing I didnt have time to make the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Im so far behind I posted this on the old thread at first.
> 
> I started a new quilt this weekend, simple, doing a rail fence with Bali jelly rolls by Hoffman, but its hard to sew during the week.



How sweet!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

I made my first tutu late last night 








Here is a pic from DS's bday party favors that I made (I can't find his bday pics so here is one from field day instead)





We just moved 2 weeks ago and my cords to both sewing machines got "lost" so now I have to call and order them..  Fun times


----------



## 2cutekidz

Jenjulia said:


> Here's J in her nightgown after a good night's sleep...Love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair of pants to match a tee I picked up at a consignment store. I learned a big lesson. Don't sew a bee button on the knee, lol.  She's pulled the button out of the pants now (after two wears). Embroider or applique it. She likes them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's J's 4th of July dress. She was turning and twisting when I snapped the pics so the ruffles look a little messed up. I wish I had all of your knack at taking better pics! Maybe on the 4th I will get it right. I used a YCMT pattern. I think it's called the "Cami dress" I'm making another one out of strawberry shortcake fabric. I sewed the quilt and dust ruffle on the bed a couple years ago.  Bad pics but the quilt is a log cabin pattern by Kansas Troubles/Moda.



I love the 4th of July dress!!  I have that pattern, and can't wait to try it out!
Fancy Nancy definately eeds a skirt - pants are't fancy enough 



LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla



LOL!  Our poor boys.  I've been told I'm going to have sky high theapy bills because of the things I've made Matthew model!  Maybe we can get a group therapy discount!  They can start a support group "My Mom Made ME Wear Dresses!"

They look adorable!! My SIL isalmost 4 months preggers and she would love this right now!  Have fun on your vacation!!  Go pack!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Jenjulia said:


> I am a lonely lurker. Hopefully I am not driving you nuts! I have this pattern: http://www.virginiaquilter.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/p-PRNCSS.html?E+scstore. It isn't pieced, it's appliqued but it was really cute when my mom and I saw it in person. I have the pattern here but I haven't found time to sew it. someday.... I so do not have the skills to do the applique like that yet!
> 
> I want to thank Aimeeg and jham for their help with the peasant dress a month ago...it ended up being a super cute nightgown for dd. I went on the larger side because it's hard to get clothes over J's head. She doesn't like to stand still for long, lol.  My trouble was that I needed a 5/6 bodice on a 3 length (J's 23" around the chest and tummy). I didn't do the tie back because I was farther along than that, but I want to do that the next time. It's a super cute idea. Do any of you have a particular pattern for those ties? Carla C's Simply Sweet dress pattern?
> 
> Here's J in her nightgown after a good night's sleep...Love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair of pants to match a tee I picked up at a consignment store. I learned a big lesson. Don't sew a bee button on the knee, lol.  She's pulled the button out of the pants now (after two wears). Embroider or applique it. She likes them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's J's 4th of July dress. She was turning and twisting when I snapped the pics so the ruffles look a little messed up. I wish I had all of your knack at taking better pics! Maybe on the 4th I will get it right. I used a YCMT pattern. I think it's called the "Cami dress" I'm making another one out of strawberry shortcake fabric. I sewed the quilt and dust ruffle on the bed a couple years ago.  Bad pics but the quilt is a log cabin pattern by Kansas Troubles/Moda.


She is so cute!  I love what you made and I agree with 2cutekidz make a Fancy Nancy skirt with lots of ruffles!


LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla


Have fun on your vacation!  I love the dresses and Louie is just TOO CUTE I love his pout face.


mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is OT but let me know what you think of my ADR's!!! I am really excited about most of these.
> 
> 9/27 Fulton's Crab House 7pm
> 9/28 Crystal Palace @ 8:15am
> 9/29 Storybook Princess (lunch) & Ohana 6:40pm(Dinner)
> 9/30 Wolfgang Puck (Adults ONLY!)
> 10/1 1900 Park Fare (Dinner) Emma's 5th Birthday Celebration b4 MMNSSHP
> 10/2 Coral Reef (Dinner)
> 
> The one I am really on the fence about is Wolfgang Puck...anyone got any better suggestions for adult only cuisine...Really wanted Cat Cora's Kouzzina but no date on opening yet.


Sounds yummy!  For an adults only restaurant I would pick a Signature Restaurant like California Grill or Artist Point.  I have also read a lot of good reviews for The Wave which is also in the Contemporary resort.  


JustcallmeHappy said:


> I made my first tutu late last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic from DS's bday party favors that I made (I can't find his bday pics so here is one from field day instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just moved 2 weeks ago and my cords to both sewing machines got "lost" so now I have to call and order them..  Fun times


Sorry about the cords, how frustrating. . .
Love the Tutu and the Wall e shirt


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Jenjulia-Good job on the nightgown, bee outfit and FN applique. Now get that girl some pants to match and she will be Stylin and Profilin.



LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla


Poor Louie!  Make that boy some boy clothes! The dress is adorable. I can't wait until you finish it.


----------



## jham

Jenjulia said:


> I am a lonely lurker. Hopefully I am not driving you nuts! I have this pattern: http://www.virginiaquilter.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/p-PRNCSS.html?E+scstore. It isn't pieced, it's appliqued but it was really cute when my mom and I saw it in person. I have the pattern here but I haven't found time to sew it. someday.... I so do not have the skills to do the applique like that yet!
> 
> I want to thank Aimeeg and jham for their help with the peasant dress a month ago...it ended up being a super cute nightgown for dd. I went on the larger side because it's hard to get clothes over J's head. She doesn't like to stand still for long, lol. My trouble was that I needed a 5/6 bodice on a 3 length (J's 23" around the chest and tummy). I didn't do the tie back because I was farther along than that, but I want to do that the next time. It's a super cute idea. Do any of you have a particular pattern for those ties? Carla C's Simply Sweet dress pattern?
> 
> Here's J in her nightgown after a good night's sleep...Love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair of pants to match a tee I picked up at a consignment store. I learned a big lesson. Don't sew a bee button on the knee, lol.  She's pulled the button out of the pants now (after two wears). Embroider or applique it. She likes them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's J's 4th of July dress. She was turning and twisting when I snapped the pics so the ruffles look a little messed up. I wish I had all of your knack at taking better pics! Maybe on the 4th I will get it right. I used a YCMT pattern. I think it's called the "Cami dress" I'm making another one out of strawberry shortcake fabric. I sewed the quilt and dust ruffle on the bed a couple years ago.  Bad pics but the quilt is a log cabin pattern by Kansas Troubles/Moda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue: I so haven't forgotten about buying some of your applique designs. I think I'm the absolute slowest person at making decisions and getting things sewn. I am so sorry! I will figure it out though and get back to you hopefully tomorrow!!!


 
The nightgown is darling!  I have a Fancy Nancy oufit planned for my project today.  I love that 4th of July dress, that pattern is on the top of my wish list!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments on my fuzzy pics. I don't know how long it will take to get the better pics, but as soon as they are in my hands I will post them here.
> 
> Everything posted today is adorable. I love all of those polka dots especially!
> 
> I started a Summer outfit for Jenna tonight. I was embroidering monkeys on an Emma Swing top and I had to rip it out twice, because it was in the wrong position and then the darn thread kept breaking. After I rethreaded the machine for the third time the whole design was off. It started stitching half of the face over the arms. I don't know how that happened and I don't know how to fix it, so out of the machine it went and I will try again tomorrow when I am not tired.


 
That sounds a lot like my attempt at embroidering yesterday!  I was trying to do a simple monogram shirt for Mya and had to run to Walmart and buy a new shirt I messed up so badly.  



LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi! I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about! I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions. I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  . Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing . I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla


 
Love the dresses Carla!  Have a great trip!  It sounds so fun!  I think I'm ready for a vacation from my summer vacation.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Jeanne-I am glad to hear that its not just me that messes up royally. After we get back from the doc's I am going to try again.

I thought I would post this link. http://treasuresfortots.blogspot.co...howComment=1246283686750#c6363059978736235932 A friend of mine posted a new update on her blog and she found the cutest tutorial for room organizers. I think that I am going to try to make some of these for Jenna's room.


----------



## longaberger_lara

LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla



Yeah!!!! I've been wanting you to make a pattern like this for us moms!!


----------



## aimeeg

Mommyof3princesses- I lost my quote but you did a fantastic job. I love your princesses. Sophee has Cinderella dress on today. I cut out the Belle a month ago and it has been pushed to the side. I love yours and have to get my version done! Thanks for posting the pics. 



Jenjulia said:


> I am a lonely lurker. Hopefully I am not driving you nuts! I have this pattern: http://www.virginiaquilter.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/p-PRNCSS.html?E+scstore. It isn't pieced, it's appliqued but it was really cute when my mom and I saw it in person. I have the pattern here but I haven't found time to sew it. someday.... I so do not have the skills to do the applique like that yet!
> 
> I want to thank Aimeeg and jham for their help with the peasant dress a month ago...it ended up being a super cute nightgown for dd. I went on the larger side because it's hard to get clothes over J's head. She doesn't like to stand still for long, lol.  My trouble was that I needed a 5/6 bodice on a 3 length (J's 23" around the chest and tummy). I didn't do the tie back because I was farther along than that, but I want to do that the next time. It's a super cute idea. Do any of you have a particular pattern for those ties? Carla C's Simply Sweet dress pattern?
> 
> Here's J in her nightgown after a good night's sleep...Love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair of pants to match a tee I picked up at a consignment store. I learned a big lesson. Don't sew a bee button on the knee, lol.  She's pulled the button out of the pants now (after two wears). Embroider or applique it. She likes them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's J's 4th of July dress. She was turning and twisting when I snapped the pics so the ruffles look a little messed up. I wish I had all of your knack at taking better pics! Maybe on the 4th I will get it right. I used a YCMT pattern. I think it's called the "Cami dress" I'm making another one out of strawberry shortcake fabric. I sewed the quilt and dust ruffle on the bed a couple years ago.  Bad pics but the quilt is a log cabin pattern by Kansas Troubles/Moda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue: I so haven't forgotten about buying some of your applique designs. I think I'm the absolute slowest person at making decisions and getting things sewn. I am so sorry! I will figure it out though and get back to you hopefully tomorrow!!!




You are very welcome. 

Too funny about the bee button. I love your fourth of July dress. I cut the pattern pieces out for that pattern but have yet to figure out what to do. Great Job!



LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla



Poor Little Louie! Carla, I love the new dress and you look beautiful. I love the dress and the garden too! Have fun on vacation!


----------



## snubie

3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Alice in Wonderland dress. It was fun to work on and my first attempt at using my "new" embroidery machine. Yes, I did use a 4X4 hoop for it. I thought the 5X7 would have been too big. I used the 5X7 for the wording.
> 
> Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Hello Kitty ladybug outfit I made her. She loves ladybugs (the reason why I used that in the title of my blog).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project will be to try the Vida for the first time.
> 
> Other exciting news, I bought a cricut today and I'm thinking it may be really useful for applique patterns besides the obvious scrapbooking. My husband knew I had been looking at buying one and he saw an infomercial on it last week and saw all the stuff you can do with it. He woke me up this morning after reading the AC Moore ad to tell me we had to go buy it today b/c they were 50% off. Who was I to argue? I got some of the Disney cartridges at Michael's today too b/c they were on sale for cheaper than AC Moore.
> 
> Hayleigh has her 4 year old checkup tomorrow and then we are headed to Dutch WOnderland for the day.



Can I pout for a minute?  I WANNA A CRICUT too!  But DH says no for now.

HAVE A GREAT TIME AT DUTCH WONDERLAND!  It's a kingdom for kids!  We were there for a day last week and had a blast.  My in-laws live in the York area so we get to Lancaster once a summer.



mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I haven't forgot about you I have been sewing away for my friend you know her as emcreative. I have had fun sewing for her and her family and she gave me the ok to post some pictures to share with you all. T I am looking forward to seeing your baby pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula skirt/shorts


All of them are wonderful but I really like the Lilo skirt.  Very cute and creative.



sheridee32 said:


> The Cinderella outfit I made for my little cousin to eat a the castle a few weeks ago I forgot to show it, the little tunic is using carla's pattern I made it out of beach towels, my grandaughter is 3 she picked the towel out and wanted belle on the front I think the back looks better than the front, I couldn't get it to center and be able to get cinderellas face on the front to her bathing suit has the princesses on it it was very easy to make and i figured this way she wouldn't have to worry with a towel she could just put this on after swimming. Sorry the pictures are big someday I will figure it all out.


Great job.  How was sewing with the towel?




Jenjulia said:


> I am a lonely lurker. Hopefully I am not driving you nuts! I have this pattern: http://www.virginiaquilter.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/p-PRNCSS.html?E+scstore. It isn't pieced, it's appliqued but it was really cute when my mom and I saw it in person. I have the pattern here but I haven't found time to sew it. someday.... I so do not have the skills to do the applique like that yet!
> [/IMG]
> If I ever learn to quilt, that is one I want to make.
> 
> A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt.





JustcallmeHappy said:


> Does anyone know which JoAnn stores are closing? I saw it today on the aol screen and I was just wondering


Ack.  That is not good news.



LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla


Love it Carla.  Can't wait for the pattern to come out.
Have fun in Florida!


----------



## minnie2

Here is my latest!  I am pretty proud of it!  I have to thank Jessica for all her help and her telling me I could do it!  Oh and it is a total case of er famous shirts!  








The eyes were really hard so I hope with practice I will get better at them.  


Here are some pics from the Harry potter exhibit we went to.  I couldn't take any inside
Waiting to go in




My 3 kids playig with a water exhibit at the museum 




Oh and look what I found!




As my brother said when I showed him 'youa re all Disney all the time huh?'  

Ok off to finish uploading my pics from Atlanta AG and meeting Jessica!  Oh and catching up on this thread.


----------



## littlepeppers

How do you stitch in the small circles & curves?

I have to finish this pumpkin head before DS comes home from camping.  He doesn't know we are going to Disney & he would question an orange shirt w/ a Mickey pumpkin head on it.  I have the head sewn on, but I can make the turns for the nose, mouth & eyes.

Do I need to change a stitch length,width.  I did the outside on 2.5 and 0.4.

HELP!


----------



## PrincessKell

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is the dress I made for my neice, Simple Sweet by Carla'c- Halter style
> 
> I originally planned this to be thigh length and I was gong to pair it with the MM red polka dot capris, but despite using her Mom's measurements it came out fitting more like a dress- so its a good thing I didnt have time to make the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Im so far behind I posted this on the old thread at first.
> 
> I started a new quilt this weekend, simple, doing a rail fence with Bali jelly rolls by Hoffman, but its hard to sew during the week.



I love this fabric. Its soo pretty.  Where did you find it? 



Jenjulia said:


> I am a lonely lurker. Hopefully I am not driving you nuts! I have this pattern: http://www.virginiaquilter.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/p-PRNCSS.html?E+scstore. It isn't pieced, it's appliqued but it was really cute when my mom and I saw it in person. I have the pattern here but I haven't found time to sew it. someday.... I so do not have the skills to do the applique like that yet!
> 
> I want to thank Aimeeg and jham for their help with the peasant dress a month ago...it ended up being a super cute nightgown for dd. I went on the larger side because it's hard to get clothes over J's head. She doesn't like to stand still for long, lol.  My trouble was that I needed a 5/6 bodice on a 3 length (J's 23" around the chest and tummy). I didn't do the tie back because I was farther along than that, but I want to do that the next time. It's a super cute idea. Do any of you have a particular pattern for those ties? Carla C's Simply Sweet dress pattern?
> 
> Here's J in her nightgown after a good night's sleep...Love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair of pants to match a tee I picked up at a consignment store. I learned a big lesson. Don't sew a bee button on the knee, lol.  She's pulled the button out of the pants now (after two wears). Embroider or applique it. She likes them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's J's 4th of July dress. She was turning and twisting when I snapped the pics so the ruffles look a little messed up. I wish I had all of your knack at taking better pics! Maybe on the 4th I will get it right. I used a YCMT pattern. I think it's called the "Cami dress" I'm making another one out of strawberry shortcake fabric. I sewed the quilt and dust ruffle on the bed a couple years ago.  Bad pics but the quilt is a log cabin pattern by Kansas Troubles/Moda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue: I so haven't forgotten about buying some of your applique designs. I think I'm the absolute slowest person at making decisions and getting things sewn. I am so sorry! I will figure it out though and get back to you hopefully tomorrow!!!



Look at you! I love that 4th dress. Reminds me I need to get on the skirt for Peach. 

UGH.... Im getting so angery. I keep getting prank calls on my cell phone. I have gotten 12 in the last HOUR, it started Saturday night late. I think I know who it is, but not for sure. Its just childish and annoying. My cousin said maybe they are trying to rack up my minutes, but the funny thing about that is I hae unlimited minutes, so it wouldn't matter if they were. hahaha I am just tried of talking to myself. Everytime they call and just sit there on the phone I just start talkin. But nobody talks back...hmmm  They call so much you would think they want to talk right??


----------



## PrincessKell

LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla



I do adore that dress. Its gonna be a must have for the summer. And what a stunning model you have there. hehehe 

Have a great vacation! Get that bag packed lady!


----------



## tricia

mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I haven't forgot about you I have been sewing away for my friend you know her as emcreative. I have had fun sewing for her and her family and she gave me the ok to post some pictures to share with you all. T I am looking forward to seeing your baby pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula skirt/shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hula dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella sun dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle sun dress.



Those are all great.  Marrah's girls are going to look great.



sheridee32 said:


>



Love all the applique.  Did you have a hard time working with the towel for the tunic?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is the dress I made for my neice, Simple Sweet by Carla'c- Halter style
> 
> I originally planned this to be thigh length and I was gong to pair it with the MM red polka dot capris, but despite using her Mom's measurements it came out fitting more like a dress- so its a good thing I didnt have time to make the pants.



Very cute.  Good luck with the quilt.



Jenjulia said:


> I made a pair of pants to match a tee I picked up at a consignment store. I learned a big lesson. Don't sew a bee button on the knee, lol.  She's pulled the button out of the pants now (after two wears). Embroider or applique it. She likes them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's J's 4th of July dress. She was turning and twisting when I snapped the pics so the ruffles look a little messed up. I wish I had all of your knack at taking better pics! Maybe on the 4th I will get it right. I used a YCMT pattern. I think it's called the "Cami dress" I'm making another one out of strawberry shortcake fabric. I sewed the quilt and dust ruffle on the bed a couple years ago.  Bad pics but the quilt is a log cabin pattern by Kansas Troubles/Moda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue: I so haven't forgotten about buying some of your applique designs. I think I'm the absolute slowest person at making decisions and getting things sewn. I am so sorry! I will figure it out though and get back to you hopefully tomorrow!!!



Good job on the night gown.  Love the 4th of July dress.



LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla



Oh, poor Louie.  Love the pouty face.
Great dress.  Glad to see it will come in grown up sizes too.  
Have a good trip.  And get packing!!!



JustcallmeHappy said:


> I made my first tutu late last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic from DS's bday party favors that I made (I can't find his bday pics so here is one from field day instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just moved 2 weeks ago and my cords to both sewing machines got "lost" so now I have to call and order them..  Fun times



Great tutu.  Love the ribbon.  That was a great idea for party favours.  I', sure the kids loved them.  Last year I bought T-shirts, fabric paint and stencils and had the kids make up their own shirts at Ty's party.  They had a great time and I still see them wearing their T's.  And sorry about losing the cords, I hate when that happens.



minnie2 said:


> Here is my latest!  I am pretty proud of it!  I have to thank Jessica for all her help and her telling me I could do it!  Oh and it is a total case of er famous shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes were really hard so I hope with practice I will get better at them.
> 
> Oh and look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my brother said when I showed him 'youa re all Disney all the time huh?'
> 
> Ok off to finish uploading my pics from Atlanta AG and meeting Jessica!  Oh and catching up on this thread.



The jedi Mickey looks great.   My kids point out hidden mickeys everywhere.  People think they are disney obsessed too, but I am proud of them.


----------



## disneymomof1

Well, let me tell everyone about my weekend.  I always complain about not having enough time to sew because I work full time, well saturday I fell at the bank, broke my right ankle and sprained my left knee.  So I am out of commission for a while, but here's the bright side, I HAVE MORE TIME TO SEW. I have my followup with the ortho dr. this afternoon, and we will see then if I need surgery, hopefully not.  But today while at home I have already cut out the sophie tunic pattern and I am getting ready to cut out the sewsensible faith double layer dress top for Maddie's fourth of july top. Plus I need to finish off the wrap top dress but looks like time will be on my side.   Have a great day everyone, looks like I will be able to post a little more often.


----------



## minnie2

3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Alice in Wonderland dress. It was fun to work on and my first attempt at using my "new" embroidery machine. Yes, I did use a 4X4 hoop for it. I thought the 5X7 would have been too big. I used the 5X7 for the wording.
> 
> Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Hello Kitty ladybug outfit I made her. She loves ladybugs (the reason why I used that in the title of my blog).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project will be to try the Vida for the first time.
> 
> Other exciting news, I bought a cricut today and I'm thinking it may be really useful for applique patterns besides the obvious scrapbooking. My husband knew I had been looking at buying one and he saw an infomercial on it last week and saw all the stuff you can do with it. He woke me up this morning after reading the AC Moore ad to tell me we had to go buy it today b/c they were 50% off. Who was I to argue? I got some of the Disney cartridges at Michael's today too b/c they were on sale for cheaper than AC Moore.
> 
> Hayleigh has her 4 year old checkup tomorrow and then we are headed to Dutch WOnderland for the day.


Love th Lady bug hello kitty.  The 4th out fit is great too.  Have fun at Dutch wonderland.



mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I haven't forgot about you I have been sewing away for my friend you know her as emcreative. I have had fun sewing for her and her family and she gave me the ok to post some pictures to share with you all. T I am looking forward to seeing your baby pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula skirt/shorts


They are all great!  I think this is my favorite.



sheridee32 said:


> The Cinderella outfit I made for my little cousin to eat a the castle a few weeks ago I forgot to show it, the little tunic is using carla's pattern I made it out of beach towels, my grandaughter is 3 she picked the towel out and wanted belle on the front I think the back looks better than the front, I couldn't get it to center and be able to get cinderellas face on the front to her bathing suit has the princesses on it it was very easy to make and i figured this way she wouldn't have to worry with a towel she could just put this on after swimming. Sorry the pictures are big someday I will figure it all out.


all are fabulous!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is the dress I made for my neice, Simple Sweet by Carla'c- Halter style
> 
> I originally planned this to be thigh length and I was gong to pair it with the MM red polka dot capris, but despite using her Mom's measurements it came out fitting more like a dress- so its a good thing I didnt have time to make the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a new quilt this weekend, simple, doing a rail fence with Bali jelly rolls by Hoffman, but its hard to sew during the week.


cute!


Jenjulia said:


> I am a lonely lurker. Hopefully I am not driving you nuts! I have this pattern:  It isn't pieced, it's appliqued but it was really cute when my mom and I saw it in person. I have the pattern here but I haven't found time to sew it. someday....I so do not have the skills to do the applique like that yet!
> 
> I want to thank Aimeeg and jham for their help with the peasant dress a month ago...it ended up being a super cute nightgown for dd. I went on the larger side because it's hard to get clothes over J's head. She doesn't like to stand still for long, lol.  My trouble was that I needed a 5/6 bodice on a 3 length (J's 23" around the chest and tummy). I didn't do the tie back because I was farther along than that, but I want to do that the next time. It's a super cute idea. Do any of you have a particular pattern for those ties? Carla C's Simply Sweet dress pattern?
> 
> Here's J in her nightgown after a good night's sleep...Love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair of pants to match a tee I picked up at a consignment store. I learned a big lesson. Don't sew a bee button on the knee, lol. She's pulled the button out of the pants now (after two wears). Embroider or applique it. She likes them though.
> 
> 
> A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's J's 4th of July dress. She was turning and twisting when I snapped the pics so the ruffles look a little messed up. I wish I had all of your knack at taking better pics! Maybe on the 4th I will get it right. I used a YCMT pattern. I think it's called the "Cami dress" I'm making another one out of strawberry shortcake fabric. I sewed the quilt and dust ruffle on the bed a couple years ago.Bad pics but the quilt is a log cabin pattern by Kansas Troubles/Moda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue: I so haven't forgotten about buying some of your applique designs. I think I'm the absolute slowest person at making decisions and getting things sewn. I am so sorry! I will figure it out though and get back to you hopefully tomorrow!!!


So cute!  Love the bee outfit! 



LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla


have fn in WDW and it FL!  

Love those Louie pictures!  You have to figure out how to photoshop a different outfit on him because those are framable pics just not in the dress!

You look great in the new sundress!  
i can't wait for the pattern to come out!


----------



## Jenjulia

LouiesMama said:


>



My 4 yr old ds loves to play dress up in his sister's princess dresses all the time. We have some pretty funny pics in tutus that I think he may regret when he gets older, lol. I love the fabric and the fit on this. So cute and absolutely perfect! My dd just will not let me pull the fitted bodice over her head, so I had to make the nightgown larger than it should have been. Love yours! So perfect. 



minnie2 said:


> Here is my latest!  I am pretty proud of it!  I have to thank Jessica for all her help and her telling me I could do it!  Oh and it is a total case of er famous shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did great! My oldest ds loves that Mickey Jedi too!
> 
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://good-times.webshots.c...2174/2950301600050201308S500x500Q85.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is so cute! Is it reversible? I love both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 3huskymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Great job! The applique looks great with that fabric. I want to make a Vida for J too.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula skirt/shorts
> QUOTE]
> This is so cute! I love that idea. Very, very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...this pattern can be blown up double without any problem...of course, from the looks of it, most of the pattern pieces are basic geometry shapes.  Just think a child's building blocks and you should be able to make a workable pattern.  I see that the pattern is out of stock...
> 
> Using extra borders will help to make it the size you need for your bed.  Seeing all the great stuff you guys make, I have no doubt that you can easily make a pattern.
> 
> Of course, another thought...using that patern in those dimensions, and adding just the right borders, could make the pattern stand out even more... then using a castle pattern for the quilting (smaller scale) in the blank areas...sorry, quilting is my life, so I tend to over think waaaaay too easily! LOL
> 
> I have bookmarked this pattern and will show it to my DIL.  My DGD2 is crazy for the princesses...however my DD9 could care less!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute idea! I never thought of that! Little castles would be really cute in corner blocks if you did another border beyond the pink border shown. I don't think that's overthinking at all! I  that idea! I was nervous about the carriage and the horse applique, but I think blowing it up would make it a lot easier? To be honest, all of it looks pretty hard to me! The name of the designer is Custom Creations/Cindy Surina. If you would like the contact info, it is on the back of the pattern and I can pm you that.
> 
> I am a total quilt shop fanatic. It's bad. My mom and I went to 40 quilt shops last year on the MN quilt shop hop and haven't sewn anything with the fabric we bought yet from the same hop two years ago... I definately need to start overthinking about buying fabric or start sewing instead of buying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

disneymomof1 said:


> Well, let me tell everyone about my weekend.  I always complain about not having enough time to sew because I work full time, well saturday I fell at the bank, broke my right ankle and sprained my left knee.  So I am out of commission for a while, but here's the bright side, I HAVE MORE TIME TO SEW. I have my followup with the ortho dr. this afternoon, and we will see then if I need surgery, hopefully not.  But today while at home I have already cut out the sophie tunic pattern and I am getting ready to cut out the sewsensible faith double layer dress top for Maddie's fourth of july top. Plus I need to finish off the wrap top dress but looks like time will be on my side.   Have a great day everyone, looks like I will be able to post a little more often.


Oh no!  Feel better I hope you don't need surgery.


I finally uploaded our trip pics.  Sorry for all the pics I can't just pick one.
Nikki at the IL airport dressed to match her AG doll





Mema out side of AG in Atlanta








Eating with matching outfits I made.  They where amazing with her Celiac Gluten free Diet!  





Kyle making his Build a bear from Mema




Nik making hers.  She got hers for doing so well on her report card from us.  Mema spoiled her at AG place!
Off to meet Jessica!




















I love this picture!  All the kids got along so well!  
Jessica and I couldn't stop talking.  We had so much fun.  Her stuff is even more amazing in person.


----------



## PrincessKell

minnie2 said:


> Here is my latest!  I am pretty proud of it!  I have to thank Jessica for all her help and her telling me I could do it!  Oh and it is a total case of er famous shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes were really hard so I hope with practice I will get better at them.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from the Harry potter exhibit we went to.  I couldn't take any inside
> Waiting to go in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 kids playig with a water exhibit at the museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my brother said when I showed him 'youa re all Disney all the time huh?'
> 
> Ok off to finish uploading my pics from Atlanta AG and meeting Jessica!  Oh and catching up on this thread.



As you should be proud! You did a great job.  And we find hidden mickey's all the time. Georgia loves it.


----------



## PrincessKell

disneymomof1 said:


> Well, let me tell everyone about my weekend.  I always complain about not having enough time to sew because I work full time, well saturday I fell at the bank, broke my right ankle and sprained my left knee.  So I am out of commission for a while, but here's the bright side, I HAVE MORE TIME TO SEW. I have my followup with the ortho dr. this afternoon, and we will see then if I need surgery, hopefully not.  But today while at home I have already cut out the sophie tunic pattern and I am getting ready to cut out the sewsensible faith double layer dress top for Maddie's fourth of july top. Plus I need to finish off the wrap top dress but looks like time will be on my side.   Have a great day everyone, looks like I will be able to post a little more often.



Oh dear, I sooo feel your pain. this is what I did in Jan. I broke both my ankles though. Luckily I didn't have to have surgery. Hopefully you don't have to either!!  Don't push recovery, and relax, as hard as it is....trust me I know! Have fun sewing! hehe and stay off your feet!


----------



## PrincessKell

minnie2 said:


> Oh no!  Feel better I hope you don't need surgery.
> 
> 
> I finally uploaded our trip pics.  Sorry for all the pics I can't just pick one.
> Nikki at the IL airport dressed to match her AG doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mema out side of AG in Atlanta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating with matching outfits I made.  They where amazing with her Celiac Gluten free Diet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle making his Build a bear from Mema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik making hers.  She got hers for doing so well on her report card from us.  Mema spoiled her at AG place!
> Off to meet Jessica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture!  All the kids got along so well!
> Jessica and I couldn't stop talking.  We had so much fun.  Her stuff is even more amazing in person.



Looks like you guys had a blast!! I love that so many of you get to meet and see each other! It would be so darn exciting.  The kids are just so darn cute!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Ladies I hope you can help me.  My husband had some minor surgery on his knee on Friday.  He has been doing well at home over the weekend with ice packs.  Last night his knee started to swell and he was unable to go to work today.  Well I have been looking for a pattern.  I have seen these and can not find them now.  They are a bag??? that you put rice or something in.  You can then heat or freeze them.  I have looked through the book marks but was unable to find anything.  This would help him alot at work as he does not have access to ice at work.  But he could take a cooler with the frozen bags to use at work.  Thank you.


----------



## PrincessKell

lynnanddbyz said:


> Ladies I hope you can help me.  My husband had some minor surgery on his knee on Friday.  He has been doing well at home over the weekend with ice packs.  Last night his knee started to swell and he was unable to go to work today.  Well I have been looking for a pattern.  I have seen these and can not find them now.  They are a bag??? that you put rice or something in.  You can then heat or freeze them.  I have looked through the book marks but was unable to find anything.  This would help him alot at work as he does not have access to ice at work.  But he could take a cooler with the frozen bags to use at work.  Thank you.



Hi there. Im not sure how well the rice works with the cold, but its great with heat.   You can pretty much make them how ever you want with out a pattern.  I make these for Christmas gifts.  you could even make one with a little elastic band to actually keep it on the knee. 

You would just need to cut two pieces of fabric the same size (how ever big and small you want. right sides together, and sew it up, leave a 3 inch gap unsewn to turn and fill with rice or whatever else you might use. I only fill it up three quarters of the way full with rice. (long grain rice is what I have been told to use) and then sew the hole closed.  

You can get really decorative with them if you want. they can be as fancy or simple. SO fun to make. We have made heart shape ones, and even a mickey head one.


----------



## abc123mom

LouiesMama said:


> Carla



I LOVE this dress!!!  It's just what I've been wanting for my girls!  I can't wait to buy it!!  Poor Louie...


----------



## tricia

disneymomof1 said:


> Well, let me tell everyone about my weekend.  I always complain about not having enough time to sew because I work full time, well saturday I fell at the bank, broke my right ankle and sprained my left knee.  So I am out of commission for a while, but here's the bright side, I HAVE MORE TIME TO SEW. I have my followup with the ortho dr. this afternoon, and we will see then if I need surgery, hopefully not.  But today while at home I have already cut out the sophie tunic pattern and I am getting ready to cut out the sewsensible faith double layer dress top for Maddie's fourth of july top. Plus I need to finish off the wrap top dress but looks like time will be on my side.   Have a great day everyone, looks like I will be able to post a little more often.



Oh my goodness.  Great that you will be able to sew more, but OUCH!



minnie2 said:


> Oh no!  Feel better I hope you don't need surgery.
> 
> 
> I finally uploaded our trip pics.  Sorry for all the pics I can't just pick one.
> Nikki at the IL airport dressed to match her AG doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mema out side of AG in Atlanta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating with matching outfits I made.  They where amazing with her Celiac Gluten free Diet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle making his Build a bear from Mema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik making hers.  She got hers for doing so well on her report card from us.  Mema spoiled her at AG place!
> Off to meet Jessica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture!  All the kids got along so well!
> Jessica and I couldn't stop talking.  We had so much fun.  Her stuff is even more amazing in person.



Great pics.  Glad everyone had a great time.  I also love the one with the 3 in the pool.  Looks like they got along great.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

mommyof3princess said:


> Pirate skirt #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate skirt #2



My daughter saw this pirate fabric at Walmart and flipped out!  I love how you paired it with dots.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Carla - I LOVE that dress for momma!  I can't wait till it is done.  I really need it!  Can you have it done before Sept?????? 

Disneymomof1  Hope you heal fast!  Sometimes we need something to happen to us to slow us down...hope you get lots of sewing done!

Love all the things posted lately.  That dress for 1900 Park Fare was beautiful! 

I could use some prayers.  Got a call this am that my MIL is in the hospital.  They are running tests, but no word yet.  She is 74 and quite overweight, but hasn't ever been in a hospital before.  Thanks/


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...that's IT...I'm hooked!

Just decided my girls NEED something new for September trip to the Mouse House!  I have an idea of either a sundress or sundress 'type' top and shorts for each night's dining.  Nothing too fancy, just simple and easy.  I've seen some fabric I like, so I think I can get enough inspiration to make enough outfits for them before I go.

Any suggestions on a pattern?  From what I see...I know it will probably be a Carla C pattern.  But which one?  The little one is a size 2 and the bigger one is a size 10 (I know, I know...most of the patterns are only as large as an 8, but I think I can make it work...)

Nini


----------



## sahm1000

3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Alice in Wonderland dress. It was fun to work on and my first attempt at using my "new" embroidery machine. Yes, I did use a 4X4 hoop for it. I thought the 5X7 would have been too big. I used the 5X7 for the wording.
> 
> Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Hello Kitty ladybug outfit I made her. She loves ladybugs (the reason why I used that in the title of my blog).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project will be to try the Vida for the first time.
> 
> Other exciting news, I bought a cricut today and I'm thinking it may be really useful for applique patterns besides the obvious scrapbooking. My husband knew I had been looking at buying one and he saw an infomercial on it last week and saw all the stuff you can do with it. He woke me up this morning after reading the AC Moore ad to tell me we had to go buy it today b/c they were 50% off. Who was I to argue? I got some of the Disney cartridges at Michael's today too b/c they were on sale for cheaper than AC Moore.
> 
> Hayleigh has her 4 year old checkup tomorrow and then we are headed to Dutch WOnderland for the day.



Your outfits are great!  Have fun with your cricut!



mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I haven't forgot about you I have been sewing away for my friend you know her as emcreative. I have had fun sewing for her and her family and she gave me the ok to post some pictures to share with you all. T I am looking forward to seeing your baby pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate skirt #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate skirt #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula skirt/shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hula dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella sun dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle sun dress.



Great oufits!  They're all beautiful!




LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla



Love the dress!  Poor Louie! His face is priceless!


----------



## ibesue

Sorry I am so far behind.  I have been reading!

Wow, so many cute outfits!!  Love the Harry Potter stories and pictures.  My claim to fame with HP is that I fell asleep in the 2nd movie, right when the spiders were coming out.   I was tired and it was nice and comfy!  My family won't take me again! 

I am another who also bought both peasant shirt patterns and always use Carla's!  I have a skinny minnie to sew for too and put ties in the side to make it fit her better.  Or I shirr the back!

Tinka, that dress and your DD is beautiful!  I can't wait to see the clearer pictures!



2cutekidz said:


> Wish me luck!  I'm going to try shirring tonight!!


How did it go?

Love the 4th of July dress and the ladybug is too cute!  Lucky ducky with the Cricut machine!  I have been wanting one of those!!




LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla



What a cute little model!    I will be buying that pattern!  I bought the miss madeline and it scares me.  I prefer more instructions!!  Have a great time in FL!!!



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Does anyone know which JoAnn stores are closing? I saw it today on the aol screen and I was just wondering







JustcallmeHappy said:


> I made my first tutu late last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just moved 2 weeks ago and my cords to both sewing machines got "lost" so now I have to call and order them..  Fun times



Cute tutu!  I think if I ever move, the sewing machine and all its parts will be in the car with me!



disneymomof1 said:


> Well, let me tell everyone about my weekend.  I always complain about not having enough time to sew because I work full time, well saturday I fell at the bank, broke my right ankle and sprained my left knee.  So I am out of commission for a while, but here's the bright side, I HAVE MORE TIME TO SEW. I have my followup with the ortho dr. this afternoon, and we will see then if I need surgery, hopefully not.  But today while at home I have already cut out the sophie tunic pattern and I am getting ready to cut out the sewsensible faith double layer dress top for Maddie's fourth of july top. Plus I need to finish off the wrap top dress but looks like time will be on my side.   Have a great day everyone, looks like I will be able to post a little more often.



Sorry about your injuries but  for the extra sewing time.  Way back when, when I worked full time, I would think all year about what I needed to go wrong with me so I could have summers off.    I had knee surgery one summer, gall bladder out another.  Good thing I decided staying home with DD was more important all year long.    I was running out of things to go wrong!



minnie2 said:


> Oh no!  Feel better I hope you don't need surgery.
> 
> I finally uploaded our trip pics.  Sorry for all the pics I can't just pick one.
> Nikki at the IL airport dressed to match her AG doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to meet Jessica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture!  All the kids got along so well!
> Jessica and I couldn't stop talking.  We had so much fun.  Her stuff is even more amazing in person.



Looks like you had a GREAT time!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I could use some prayers.  Got a call this am that my MIL is in the hospital.  They are running tests, but no word yet.  She is 74 and quite overweight, but hasn't ever been in a hospital before.  Thanks/



Prayers being sent.

Sorry I had to paraphrase, my post was way too long!!

So, I have a busy week ahead.  I am finishing up an outfit today to ship, then I have 3 more outfits to make this week!  Should we place bets as to whether I can make it or not??


----------



## LisaZoe

Quick question!

I'm trying to work as quickly on my skirt pattern/instructions as I can. I'm stuck, though, on sizing. Right now I've just been going by the finished skirt length rather than the 'size'. The range of lengths I have so far is from 9" to 15". That should cover most sizes of girls who might want to wear such a skirt (I hope). Since the skirt is fairly full, I don't think it would make a big difference if the waist for a certain length varies a few inches.

*My question:* Do you think it would be confusing if I just left the 'size' based on the skirt length rather than a standard clothing size?  I started to put sizes on my chart but realized I was doing so somewhat arbitrarily.

Thanks!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

PrincessKell said:


> Hi there. Im not sure how well the rice works with the cold, but its great with heat.   You can pretty much make them how ever you want with out a pattern.  I make these for Christmas gifts.  you could even make one with a little elastic band to actually keep it on the knee.
> 
> You would just need to cut two pieces of fabric the same size (how ever big and small you want. right sides together, and sew it up, leave a 3 inch gap unsewn to turn and fill with rice or whatever else you might use. I only fill it up three quarters of the way full with rice. (long grain rice is what I have been told to use) and then sew the hole closed.
> 
> You can get really decorative with them if you want. they can be as fancy or simple. SO fun to make. We have made heart shape ones, and even a mickey head one.



What can I use instead of the rice that would hold the cold???  That is the main thing I was wondering about.  I am just at a loss to figure out how to do this.  I thought of Ice packs like you would use is a cooler(the small ones)  but they are too heavy on his knee and hurt.  Thanks again.


----------



## PrincessKell

mommyof2princesses said:


> Carla - I LOVE that dress for momma!  I can't wait till it is done.  I really need it!  Can you have it done before Sept??????
> 
> Disneymomof1  Hope you heal fast!  Sometimes we need something to happen to us to slow us down...hope you get lots of sewing done!
> 
> Love all the things posted lately.  That dress for 1900 Park Fare was beautiful!
> 
> I could use some prayers.  Got a call this am that my MIL is in the hospital.  They are running tests, but no word yet.  She is 74 and quite overweight, but hasn't ever been in a hospital before.  Thanks/



Thoughts on their way. I hope that there is nothig major wrong that can't be fixed easily.  And I hope what ever it is, she heals up and gets well quickly. 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...that's IT...I'm hooked!
> 
> Just decided my girls NEED something new for September trip to the Mouse House!  I have an idea of either a sundress or sundress 'type' top and shorts for each night's dining.  Nothing too fancy, just simple and easy.  I've seen some fabric I like, so I think I can get enough inspiration to make enough outfits for them before I go.
> 
> Any suggestions on a pattern?  From what I see...I know it will probably be a Carla C pattern.  But which one?  The little one is a size 2 and the bigger one is a size 10 (I know, I know...most of the patterns are only as large as an 8, but I think I can make it work...)
> 
> Nini



We got another one! One of my favorite patterns has to be the simply sweet Tops and Dresses
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Simply-Sweet-Tops-and-Dresses.htm

There are so many things you can do with this pattern. The dresses are great. 

for tops I love the criss cross applesauce pattern by another disser. (we just have so many creative designers here)
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

Both of these are super easy with great instructions. My dd lives in these both.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I just wanted to post on the same page as my sister for once!  I feel like I never get the chance to goof around on here anymore!
> .


 Hi Heather!


Tinka_Belle said:


> Yesterday was the wedding that Jenna was the flowergirl for. We spent 2 hours getting her ready and it was well worth it. She was beautiful. I took about 20-30 pictures before the wedding and at the reception, but the settings were wrong on my camera so they all look like this:


Can you take a picture of the dress now? I would love to see it better! It looks gorgeous! 




tracipierce said:


> Hi!  I'm sorry to have to ask... but I read on one of the posts (think it was on thread 14) that there was an ebay seller that sold Disney fabric.  I went to ebay and searched for the seller and added them to my favourites.  When I went back onto ebay today the seller wasn't on my favourite list for some reason???  I have since spent the last 2 hours trying to find the post that had the seller ID on it and I think I'm going crazy.
> 
> Please could the OP or anyone else who knows post the seller ID again???   I would be soooo grateful.  We just don't seem to have any Disney fabric here in the UK, I have only come across fleece so far and that won't make a very good twirl skirt
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



I think it was this one: lilycorner





PrincessKell said:


> Wow.. I know this is strange. There has been a a few deaths in the past few days in the celeb world.  Well I dont know if you would say that Billy Mays is a celeb, but you all know him...
> 
> Billy Mays died this morning.  you know the Oxyclean guy. The one that yells at everything.  Here is the link
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_obit_billy_mays



He was just on Conan Obrien the other night. That is so sad. 



3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Alice in Wonderland dress. It was fun to work on and my first attempt at using my "new" embroidery machine. Yes, I did use a 4X4 hoop for it. I thought the 5X7 would have been too big. I used the 5X7 for the wording.


I love these! 


mommyof3princess said:


> Lilo hula skirt/shorts.



I LOVE this! 



sheridee32 said:


> The Cinderella outfit I made for my little cousin to eat a the castle a few weeks ago I forgot to show it, the little tunic is using carla's pattern I made it out of beach towels, my grandaughter is 3 she picked the towel out and wanted belle on the front I think the back looks better than the front, I couldn't get it to center and be able to get cinderellas face on the front to her bathing suit has the princesses on it it was very easy to make and i figured this way she wouldn't have to worry with a towel she could just put this on after swimming. Sorry the pictures are big someday I will figure it all out.


I love the dress and the coverup!! That Cinderella is just beautiful! I wish the pictures were bigger though! 


PrincessKell said:


> Can I tell you I just had the best snack. Its soo hot and too hot to cook so we put fresh picked blackberries and plopped them into some applesauce!  mashed it all up, and it was sooooo good. You guys have to try it. Its super duper quick easy snack. not to mention healthy and sweet.



MMMM..sounds yummy! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is the dress I made for my neice, Simple Sweet by Carla'c- Halter style
> 
> I originally planned this to be thigh length and I was gong to pair it with the MM red polka dot capris, but despite using her Mom's measurements it came out fitting more like a dress- so its a good thing I didnt have time to make the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I started a new quilt this weekend, simple, doing a rail fence with Bali jelly rolls by Hoffman, but its hard to sew during the week.



That is so cute!!! Where did you find the fabric?



Jenjulia said:


> I am a lonely lurker. Hopefully I am not driving you nuts! I have this pattern: http://www.virginiaquilter.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/p-PRNCSS.html?E+scstore. It isn't pieced, it's appliqued but it was really cute when my mom and I saw it in person. I have the pattern here but I haven't found time to sew it. someday.... I so do not have the skills to do the applique like that yet!
> 
> I want to thank Aimeeg and jham for their help with the peasant dress a month ago...it ended up being a super cute nightgown for dd. I went on the larger side because it's hard to get clothes over J's head. She doesn't like to stand still for long, lol.  My trouble was that I needed a 5/6 bodice on a 3 length (J's 23" around the chest and tummy). I didn't do the tie back because I was farther along than that, but I want to do that the next time. It's a super cute idea. Do any of you have a particular pattern for those ties? Carla C's Simply Sweet dress pattern?
> 
> Here's J in her nightgown after a good night's sleep...Love this pattern!


Awww, so cute! 


LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla



I will not further humiliate poor little Louie by quoting with his picture!!! Poor poor Louie! 

Carla you look great in that dress!!! You are just so cute! 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is OT but let me know what you think of my ADR's!!! I am really excited about most of these.
> 
> 9/27 Fulton's Crab House 7pm
> 9/28 Crystal Palace @ 8:15am
> 9/29 Storybook Princess (lunch) & Ohana 6:40pm(Dinner)
> 9/30 Wolfgang Puck (Adults ONLY!)
> 10/1 1900 Park Fare (Dinner) Emma's 5th Birthday Celebration b4 MMNSSHP
> 10/2 Coral Reef (Dinner)
> 
> The one I am really on the fence about is Wolfgang Puck...anyone got any better suggestions for adult only cuisine...Really wanted Cat Cora's Kouzzina but no date on opening yet.



I excited you are making your ADRs, becasue that means I can make mine soon! 



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Does anyone know which JoAnn stores are closing? I saw it today on the aol screen and I was just wondering


WHAT?? I didn't hear about this! 


JustcallmeHappy said:


> I made my first tutu late last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s



The tutu is adorable!!



minnie2 said:


> Here is my latest!  I am pretty proud of it!  I have to thank Jessica for all her help and her telling me I could do it!  Oh and it is a total case of er famous shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes were really hard so I hope with practice I will get better at them.
> 
> 
> Ok off to finish uploading my pics from Atlanta AG and meeting Jessica!  Oh and catching up on this thread.



Great job!!! 
I love that hidden Mickey! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Well, let me tell everyone about my weekend.  I always complain about not having enough time to sew because I work full time, well saturday I fell at the bank, broke my right ankle and sprained my left knee.  So I am out of commission for a while, but here's the bright side, I HAVE MORE TIME TO SEWI have my followup with the ortho dr. this afternoon, and we will see then if I need surgery, hopefully not.  But today while at home I have already cut out the sophie tunic pattern and I am getting ready to cut out the sewsensible faith double layer dress top for Maddie's fourth of july top. Plus I need to finish off the wrap top dress but looks like time will be on my side.   Have a great day everyone, looks like I will be able to post a little more often.



Oh no! Feel better soon! And get lots of sewing done! 



minnie2 said:


> Eating with matching outfits I made.  They where amazing with her Celiac Gluten free Diet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle making his Build a bear from Mema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture!  All the kids got along so well!
> Jessica and I couldn't stop talking.  We had so much fun.  Her stuff is even more amazing in person.



Nikki looks so cute with her doll! I love the dress!
The kids look adorable!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Ladies I hope you can help me.  My husband had some minor surgery on his knee on Friday.  He has been doing well at home over the weekend with ice packs.  Last night his knee started to swell and he was unable to go to work today.  Well I have been looking for a pattern.  I have seen these and can not find them now.  They are a bag??? that you put rice or something in.  You can then heat or freeze them.  I have looked through the book marks but was unable to find anything.  This would help him alot at work as he does not have access to ice at work.  But he could take a cooler with the frozen bags to use at work.  Thank you.



They are under the "non-clothing" category. They are called rice bags. I think there are about 6 in there.


----------



## NaeNae

LisaZoe said:


> Quick question!
> 
> I'm trying to work as quickly on my skirt pattern/instructions as I can. I'm stuck, though, on sizing. Right now I've just been going by the finished skirt length rather than the 'size'. The range of lengths I have so far is from 9" to 15". That should cover most sizes of girls who might want to wear such a skirt (I hope). Since the skirt is fairly full, I don't think it would make a big difference if the waist for a certain length varies a few inches.
> 
> *My question:* Do you think it would be confusing if I just left the 'size' based on the skirt length rather than a standard clothing size?  I started to put sizes on my chart but realized I was doing so somewhat arbitrarily.
> 
> Thanks!



I would be fine with just the skirt lengths.  My DGD's skirts have to be done by waist and length any way, not standard clothing sizes.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Jenjulia said:


> I made a pair of pants to match a tee I picked up at a consignment store. I learned a big lesson. Don't sew a bee button on the knee, lol.  She's pulled the button out of the pants now (after two wears). Embroider or applique it. She likes them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's J's 4th of July dress. She was turning and twisting when I snapped the pics so the ruffles look a little messed up. I wish I had all of your knack at taking better pics! Maybe on the 4th I will get it right. I used a YCMT pattern. I think it's called the "Cami dress" I'm making another one out of strawberry shortcake fabric. I sewed the quilt and dust ruffle on the bed a couple years ago.  Bad pics but the quilt is a log cabin pattern by Kansas Troubles/Moda.


How adorable! I love the bee outfit. That is so cute!



Jenjulia said:


> Good point. I think you could make it bigger. The pattern for the applique is a photocopy and I think you could easily blow it up on the copier to a bigger size, if that makes sense? I am not really super great at math, usually the quilt shop ladies help me (or my mom) with figuring out dimensions, etc...when I've had to make a quilt bigger. I haven't made an applique quilt bigger though...but I had planned to figure out a way to make it fit a twin size quilt...  When I figured out how to applique...
> 
> The applique is very small and tiny pieces. If it was made double size I think it would be much easier to applique, to be honest. But I am a beginner.
> 
> A twin quilt is roughly 65" x 88" (twin mattress size of 39" x 75"). The primary applique on the pattern is approximately 16" x 17". I don't think you would want to enlarge it any more than double its original size (double would be 32" x 34.5"). If you doubled the size of all the appliques on the quilt, it would fit the top of the bed nicely. Then you could add borders of whatever size you would need to fit the bed width/lenth wise. Lol...I have stared at this pattern for the last year and a half....I just have an amazing amount of fear or applique. I have read/watched the tutorials linked to the first page...I just need to get over my fear.


Whew.. that is alot to digets. I don't quilt, but decided I want to make a quilt. 


LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla


Cute dress! I am working on a dress that looks alot like that, but it is shirred. I am having so much trouble with the shirring that I think I am going to do a casing. I am wondering how you did that casing for the waist part. Is there bias back there to form a casing? I can't wait for the adult pattern. It is so pretty!



NiniMorris said:


> I agree...this pattern can be blown up double without any problem...of course, from the looks of it, most of the pattern pieces are basic geometry shapes.  Just think a child's building blocks and you should be able to make a workable pattern.  I see that the pattern is out of stock...
> 
> Using extra borders will help to make it the size you need for your bed.  Seeing all the great stuff you guys make, I have no doubt that you can easily make a pattern.
> 
> Of course, another thought...using that patern in those dimensions, and adding just the right borders, could make the pattern stand out even more... then using a castle pattern for the quilting (smaller scale) in the blank areas...sorry, quilting is my life, so I tend to over think waaaaay too easily! LOL
> 
> I have bookmarked this pattern and will show it to my DIL.  My DGD2 is crazy for the princesses...however my DD9 could care less!
> 
> Nini


Thanks for the info. I really kinda have my heart set on a paper pieced style quilt, but we will see.


minnie2 said:


> Here is my latest!  I am pretty proud of it!  I have to thank Jessica for all her help and her telling me I could do it!  Oh and it is a total case of er famous shirts!


That looks great!!! Jessica must be a good teacher. 



disneymomof1 said:


> Well, let me tell everyone about my weekend.  I always complain about not having enough time to sew because I work full time, well saturday I fell at the bank, broke my right ankle and sprained my left knee.  So I am out of commission for a while, but here's the bright side, I HAVE MORE TIME TO SEW. I have my followup with the ortho dr. this afternoon, and we will see then if I need surgery, hopefully not.  But today while at home I have already cut out the sophie tunic pattern and I am getting ready to cut out the sewsensible faith double layer dress top for Maddie's fourth of july top. Plus I need to finish off the wrap top dress but looks like time will be on my side.   Have a great day everyone, looks like I will be able to post a little more often.


Oh no! I hope it heals quickly!



minnie2 said:


>


How adorable! I love their matching tunic tops. It looks like you gals had a blast!



LisaZoe said:


> Quick question!
> 
> I'm trying to work as quickly on my skirt pattern/instructions as I can. I'm stuck, though, on sizing. Right now I've just been going by the finished skirt length rather than the 'size'. The range of lengths I have so far is from 9" to 15". That should cover most sizes of girls who might want to wear such a skirt (I hope). Since the skirt is fairly full, I don't think it would make a big difference if the waist for a certain length varies a few inches.
> 
> *My question:* Do you think it would be confusing if I just left the 'size' based on the skirt length rather than a standard clothing size?  I started to put sizes on my chart but realized I was doing so somewhat arbitrarily.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think that would be confusing. I also kinda think skirts don't need a size. Maybe you could just tell them to measure their waist and decide what length they want? I guess that would be confusing too.
 I just got a skirt pattern from Pink Fig. I will look at the sizes on it later and see what it says. So excited for this to come out! Like I said before though.. I will be trying to find a way to attach it to a bodice. Skirts do not work on Hannah and her tummy that pokes so far out. She pulls skirts and pants down underneath it and then it hangs in the front. 

I got a present in the mail today! While at Martha Pullen Market I got up the nerve to talk to Walter Floriani. He is the maker of Floriani thread, stabilizer, and software. I asked him a few questions, and then told him my dress was in the contest and I had digitized the designs. He went over to look at my dress and told me I was doing a great job. He offered to send me his digitizing workbook with all of techniques he uses to digitize. I was thrilled, but honestly didn't expect him to remember to send it. I got it in today. He even wrote me a little message. Woohoo!


----------



## teresajoy

OH SHOOT! I just realized that I will be able to make my ADRs this Sunday! 
BUT I'm going to be out of town! And, the cord on the laptop isn't working! 

Oh Heather! I need you!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool* said:


> I love it! It reminds me of Rainbow Brite. So cheery.
> If you ever see a peiced together quilt that is pieced together to look like a Castle pattern would you let me know? I am on the hunt. I have seen a few online that are very ugly..



Thank you to everyone for the compliments on the dress. It is not reversible- thats just the lining.



*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! That is really pretty. Thank you for sharing. It says it is a wall hanging size. I want to make one big enough to actually use on the bed. Can you easily make it bigger?


you could easily resize this, are you thinking you want a water color style look? Like lots of squares of varying shades of pink that make up the castle?
Or are you thinking applique? Which would be easy. I think you could use something similar to the Pooh quilt I just did... Your center block would be rectangle (should fall roughly 3 inches in from the edges of the bed) then outer borders to increase the size. You could applique the castle in multiple pieces and shade variations to add depth, then do some clouds, tinkerbelle, etc that fall over the seams of where the rectangle meets the boarders.
Your rectangle could even consist of 2 pieces to designate land (green) and sky (blue) batiks are often a good way to go to get a real sky feel.





PrincessKell said:


> I love this fabric. Its soo pretty.  Where did you find it?


It is Michael Miller- Cloud Prancer, I think it's out of print, www.heattohandonline.com on sale for 6.99






NiniMorris said:


> OK...that's IT...I'm hooked!
> 
> Any suggestions on a pattern?  From what I see...I know it will probably be a Carla C pattern.  But which one?  The little one is a size 2 and the bigger one is a size 10 (I know, I know...most of the patterns are only as large as an 8, but I think I can make it work...)
> 
> Nini


I think the precious dress has the widest range of sizes and you can make it with or without the sleeves. 
the bowling shirt is a possibility too....



lynnanddbyz said:


> What can I use instead of the rice that would hold the cold???  That is the main thing I was wondering about.  I am just at a loss to figure out how to do this.  I thought of Ice packs like you would use is a cooler(the small ones)  but they are too heavy on his knee and hurt.  Thanks again.


did you want to make a cover for a Colpack? Those are the blue gel packs you put in the freezer and you could just put a flannel sleeve on it when you get it out....
I dont know of anything that works really great with both cold and heat.
here is a home made ice pack recipe

1 cup rubbing alcohol
2 cups water
Ziploc Freezer Bag (1 quart size)

Pour liquids into freezer bag, remove air and seal bag. Place bag seal side down into another ziploc freezer bag, remove air and seal that bag. Place in freezer and use (and reuse) when needed (nice and slushy!). 

Lavender bags will hold cold- but not for inflamation- they are for your face/eyes and they are expensive to make.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the compliments on the dress. It is not reversible- thats just the lining.
> 
> 
> you could easily resize this, are you thinking you want a water color style look? Like lots of squares of varying shades of pink that make up the castle?
> Or are you thinking applique? Which would be easy. I think you could use something similar to the Pooh quilt I just did... Your center block would be rectangle (should fall roughly 3 inches in from the edges of the bed) then outer borders to increase the size. You could applique the castle in multiple pieces and shade variations to add depth, then do some clouds, tinkerbelle, etc that fall over the seams of where the rectangle meets the boarders.
> Your rectangle could even consist of 2 pieces to designate land (green) and sky (blue) batiks are often a good way to go to get a real sky feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Michael Miller- Cloud Prancer, I think it's out of print, www.heattohandonline.com on sale for 6.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the precious dress has the widest range of sizes and you can make it with or without the sleeves.
> the bowling shirt is a possibility too....
> 
> 
> did you want to make a cover for a Colpack? Those are the blue gel packs you put in the freezer and you could just put a flannel sleeve on it when you get it out....
> I dont know of anything that works really great with both cold and heat.
> here is a home made ice pack recipe
> 
> 1 cup rubbing alcohol
> 2 cups water
> Ziploc Freezer Bag (1 quart size)
> 
> Pour liquids into freezer bag, remove air and seal bag. Place bag seal side down into another ziploc freezer bag, remove air and seal that bag. Place in freezer and use (and reuse) when needed (nice and slushy!).
> 
> Lavender bags will hold cold- but not for inflamation- they are for your face/eyes and they are expensive to make.



Thank you, Thank you.  I have the blue ice packs and they are hard when you freeze them and they are too stiff and too heavy on his insisions.  This recipe sounds great.  I will try it and see how that will do.  And I think using flannel is a great idea.  I have to try this NOW!!!!  I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

I saw the Joann Fabric thing online this morning on aol's main page..but I can't find it anymore..(Which might be good luck?...) Anyway is there any Baton Rouge LA area people on here? if so is hancocks the only fabric place? I just moved here and I am about 20 some min away from BR and it seems to be the only place I can find...help!


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> I don't think that would be confusing. I also kinda think skirts don't need a size. Maybe you could just tell them to measure their waist and decide what length they want? I guess that would be confusing too.
> I just got a skirt pattern from Pink Fig. I will look at the sizes on it later and see what it says. So excited for this to come out! Like I said before though.. I will be trying to find a way to attach it to a bodice. Skirts do not work on Hannah and her tummy that pokes so far out. She pulls skirts and pants down underneath it and then it hangs in the front.




Zoe's the same with skirts and pants. I try to explain that she should have them just below her belly button but she automatically puts them under her belly. I hate that look so I've tried to make sure she has plenty of long tops to hide her tummy.

BTW - Depending on how long it takes to write the instructions and test the various sizes, I hope to offer a couple of variations of the skirt. One will show the skirt attached to bodices from other patterns (I'll give basic instructions of how to do that).


----------



## tricia

We were at a wedding this weekend.  Just wanna show off pics of my handsome boys.  And I have none with just them, so you get DH and I too.


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Quick question!
> 
> I'm trying to work as quickly on my skirt pattern/instructions as I can. I'm stuck, though, on sizing. Right now I've just been going by the finished skirt length rather than the 'size'. The range of lengths I have so far is from 9" to 15". That should cover most sizes of girls who might want to wear such a skirt (I hope). Since the skirt is fairly full, I don't think it would make a big difference if the waist for a certain length varies a few inches.
> 
> *My question:* Do you think it would be confusing if I just left the 'size' based on the skirt length rather than a standard clothing size?  I started to put sizes on my chart but realized I was doing so somewhat arbitrarily.
> 
> Thanks!



I think it should be fine if you give directions for preferred skirt lengths and direction on how to make it the appropriate waist size.  I'm REALLY excited to see this pattern!  It's gonna be gorgeous!




*Toadstool* said:


> I got a present in the mail today! While at Martha Pullen Market I got up the nerve to talk to Walter Floriani. He is the maker of Floriani thread, stabilizer, and software. I asked him a few questions, and then told him my dress was in the contest and I had digitized the designs. He went over to look at my dress and told me I was doing a great job. He offered to send me his digitizing workbook with all of techniques he uses to digitize. I was thrilled, but honestly didn't expect him to remember to send it. I got it in today. He even wrote me a little message. Woohoo!



How exciting!  I was wondering if you had received it!  Hope you learn a lot!


----------



## 2cutekidz

littlepeppers said:


> How do you stitch in the small circles & curves?
> 
> I have to finish this pumpkin head before DS comes home from camping.  He doesn't know we are going to Disney & he would question an orange shirt w/ a Mickey pumpkin head on it.  I have the head sewn on, but I can make the turns for the nose, mouth & eyes.
> 
> Do I need to change a stitch length,width.  I did the outside on 2.5 and 0.4.
> 
> HELP!



Did you figur it out?  Shorten your stitch width to maybe a 2 and see if that works.  You'll need to pivot your material (needle down on the outside edge of the applique) every so often too.



LisaZoe said:


> Zoe's the same with skirts and pants. I try to explain that she should have them just below her belly button but she automatically puts them under her belly. I hate that look so I've tried to make sure she has plenty of long tops to hide her tummy.
> 
> BTW - Depending on how long it takes to write the instructions and test the various sizes, I hope to offer a couple of variations of the skirt. One will show the skirt attached to bodices from other patterns (I'll give basic instructions of how to do that).



Emily does the opposite.  She pulls everything up so high she looks like Urkel.


----------



## disneymommieof2

T-shirt embroidery question:
So I just did my first t-shirt machine embroidery and the shirt found itself under the hoop!  It was a 4t I think. So my question is do you usually cut up the side seems to give more room to work or just babysit the machine to make sure it doesn't get wrapped under or something completly different? I'm sure it's not this complicated with bigger shirts but for the smaller ones what do you do??


----------



## revrob

disneymommieof2 said:


> T-shirt embroidery question:
> So I just did my first t-shirt machine embroidery and the shirt found itself under the hoop!  It was a 4t I think. So my question is do you usually cut up the side seems to give more room to work or just babysit the machine to make sure it doesn't get wrapped under or something completly different? I'm sure it's not this complicated with bigger shirts but for the smaller ones what do you do??



I usually babysit the machine anyway.  BUT, if I can't hoop something becuase it is too small to fold up underneath, I'll cut up the seams and then serge them back shut when I'm finished.


----------



## mirandag819

Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called. 

Here she is in the skirt:






Here was Taylor in the skirt:






So I guess I have another one to make!

I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.






I took some pics of the rest of the dress because she wasn't in the mood to pose today, she was packing to go to my mom's for the rest of the week. 


























Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.


----------



## ibesue

*Toadstool said:
			
		

> I got a present in the mail today! While at Martha Pullen Market I got up the nerve to talk to Walter Floriani. He is the maker of Floriani thread, stabilizer, and software. I asked him a few questions, and then told him my dress was in the contest and I had digitized the designs. He went over to look at my dress and told me I was doing a great job. He offered to send me his digitizing workbook with all of techniques he uses to digitize. I was thrilled, but honestly didn't expect him to remember to send it. I got it in today. He even wrote me a little message. Woohoo!



How cool!



LisaZoe said:


> Zoe's the same with skirts and pants. I try to explain that she should have them just below her belly button but she automatically puts them under her belly. I hate that look so I've tried to make sure she has plenty of long tops to hide her tummy.
> 
> BTW - Depending on how long it takes to write the instructions and test the various sizes, I hope to offer a couple of variations of the skirt. One will show the skirt attached to bodices from other patterns (I'll give basic instructions of how to do that).



I cannot wait!!!



tricia said:


> We were at a wedding this weekend.  Just wanna show off pics of my handsome boys.  And I have none with just them, so you get DH and I too.



Thanks for sharing!  You have a beautiful family!



disneymommieof2 said:


> T-shirt embroidery question:
> So I just did my first t-shirt machine embroidery and the shirt found itself under the hoop!  It was a 4t I think. So my question is do you usually cut up the side seems to give more room to work or just babysit the machine to make sure it doesn't get wrapped under or something completly different? I'm sure it's not this complicated with bigger shirts but for the smaller ones what do you do??



I babysit my machine.  I do a lot with sizes 4-6 and have found the best way is to turn the shirt inside out before putting it on the hoop.  Then I scrunch the fabric out of the way.    It takes time to figure out which way works best for you!


----------



## emcreative

WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​

August 7th at 9am!!

Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.


----------



## NaeNae

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was Taylor in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have another one to make!
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics of the rest of the dress because she wasn't in the mood to pose today, she was packing to go to my mom's for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.



CUTE, CUTE, CUTE.


----------



## sahm1000

LisaZoe!  I would have no problem with just having lengths for the skirt.  I kind of figure mine out that way.  Sorry I lost your quote!




mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was Taylor in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have another one to make!
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics of the rest of the dress because she wasn't in the mood to pose today, she was packing to go to my mom's for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.



Very cute Director dress!  The star fabric makes it!  It's perfect!  

I get what  you mean about the whole losing weight thing!  I always struggle with my weight!  Right now I'm still up around 15 pounds from Lilly (who turns one on Thursday).  And unfortunately before I got pregnant I was still about 25 pounds overweight!  So now I have a total of around 40 pounds that I need to get off .  I know I need to lose it and I'm trying now.   I've lost about 10 pounds which is a start.   I just keep thinking I need to get active and stay active and change our eating habits overall, not just dieting.  It's a slow process!


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> Zoe's the same with skirts and pants. I try to explain that she should have them just below her belly button but she automatically puts them under her belly. I hate that look so I've tried to make sure she has plenty of long tops to hide her tummy.
> 
> BTW - Depending on how long it takes to write the instructions and test the various sizes, I hope to offer a couple of variations of the skirt. One will show the skirt attached to bodices from other patterns (I'll give basic instructions of how to do that).



Oooh I can't wait for this. That was so beautiful.  I want to get my hands on it.  



mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was Taylor in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have another one to make!
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics of the rest of the dress because she wasn't in the mood to pose today, she was packing to go to my mom's for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.



OMG that is too funny! I can't believe she is wearing your 3yr olds skirt!  

I just adore that dress. The black and white is perfect. and all the qpplique is awesome. I really need to get my hands on an embroidery machine!



emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.



 Hoooray for your date!  That is too bad he won't reschedule... Kind of puts a damper on such a happy thing. BUT its gonna happen and that is what counts. Im so excited for you!


----------



## SallyfromDE

PrincessKell said:


> I love this fabric. Its soo pretty.  Where did you find it?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you! I love that 4th dress. Reminds me I need to get on the skirt for Peach.
> 
> UGH.... Im getting so angery. I keep getting prank calls on my cell phone. I have gotten 12 in the last HOUR, it started Saturday night late. I think I know who it is, but not for sure. Its just childish and annoying. My cousin said maybe they are trying to rack up my minutes, but the funny thing about that is I hae unlimited minutes, so it wouldn't matter if they were. hahaha I am just tried of talking to myself. Everytime they call and just sit there on the phone I just start talkin. But nobody talks back...hmmm  They call so much you would think they want to talk right??



I had this happen years ago. Someone I worked with thought I got them fired, when it was someone else. So he had his friends call me all the time. I finally got fed up and him on it. I think I said something like, let me guess who this is: and used his name. They hung up and I never heard from them again. So if you think you know who it is, why not just call them on. Hey "so and so", I'm tired of your games/. Can we stop this now? And see what happens. Can't hurt. 



LisaZoe said:


> Zoe's the same with skirts and pants. I try to explain that she should have them just below her belly button but she automatically puts them under her belly. I hate that look so I've tried to make sure she has plenty of long tops to hide her tummy.
> 
> BTW - Depending on how long it takes to write the instructions and test the various sizes, I hope to offer a couple of variations of the skirt. One will show the skirt attached to bodices from other patterns (I'll give basic instructions of how to do that).



Kirsta does this all time and it drives me nuts!! I try to do the same thing. But the front of the skirt or shorts is still longer in the front!! 

I'm looking forward to the seeing your Ebook! You did say you planned on trying that, didn't you? 

Skirt length I think would be fine. Alot of jeans are sold with waist and length. So just use the length. Just use an L in front of it.


----------



## teresajoy

tricia said:


> We were at a wedding this weekend.  Just wanna show off pics of my handsome boys.  And I have none with just them, so you get DH and I too.



What a great looking family!!! 



2cutekidz said:


> Emily does the opposite.  She pulls everything up so high she looks like Urkel.



Arminda does that too! It drives me crazy! 



mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was Taylor in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have another one to make!
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics of the rest of the dress because she wasn't in the mood to pose today, she was packing to go to my mom's for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.



Your sister is so pretty! That is so funny she can wear the skirt!! 

I love the dress! Is that star with the Mickey Hands Heathersue's design?? I love it! 



emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.



I so happy for you!!! August 6 is my anniversary!


----------



## disneymomof1

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes for my newly broken ankle.  Just got back from the ortho, off of work for four weeks with a chip fracture in the right ankle.  So I will have plenty of sewing time.  We will be heading down to Ocean City Nj to stay with my mom, because DH has a business trip to Nova Scotia, Canada.  So packing up my sewing supplies and heading to the beachand let my mommy take care of me for a week or two.


----------



## littlepeppers

I think that I'm going to throw away my DS Mickey pumpkin shirt.  I just can't applique in small sport.  I totally ruined his shirt.  I think that I may just order him a Mickey Halloween shirt.

So sad.  I had wanted to do a Marie appliq., all dreams & hopes gone.

Sorry about the pouting, but no one is home to listen.  Just the sleeping 2yr old DD.


----------



## mirandag819

Thanks! Yes, it is HeatherSue's, I was so excited she agreed to make it! I love how her designs stitch out. She does such a great job! I had asked Claire to make them before Heather started digitizing, and she made the others, but couldn't come up with anything for Mickey's Hollywood Star....thankfully Heather came to the rescue! I wish she started digitizing sooner because I am sure she could have came up with something even better for the other hollywood pieces. 





teresajoy said:


> Your sister is so pretty! That is so funny she can wear the skirt!!
> 
> I love the dress! Is that star with the Mickey Hands Heathersue's design?? I love it!


----------



## eeyore3847

littlepeppers said:


> I think that I'm going to throw away my DS Mickey pumpkin shirt.  I just can't applique in small sport.  I totally ruined his shirt.  I think that I may just order him a Mickey Halloween shirt.
> 
> So sad.  I had wanted to do a Marie appliq., all dreams & hopes gone.
> 
> Sorry about the pouting, but no one is home to listen.  Just the sleeping 2yr old DD.




oh no....... that is not good.....you can do it... just take your time...


----------



## Jenjulia

*Toadstool* said:


> Whew.. that is alot to digets. I don't quilt, but decided I want to make a quilt.
> 
> I got a present in the mail today! While at Martha Pullen Market I got up the nerve to talk to Walter Floriani. He is the maker of Floriani thread, stabilizer, and software. I asked him a few questions, and then told him my dress was in the contest and I had digitized the designs. He went over to look at my dress and told me I was doing a great job. He offered to send me his digitizing workbook with all of techniques he uses to digitize. I was thrilled, but honestly didn't expect him to remember to send it. I got it in today. He even wrote me a little message. Woohoo!




No worries, sorry! Applique quilts are way over my head, lol... 

How super cool! I use Floriani stabilizers and some of their thread. The Perfect Stick and the No Show Mesh stabilizers are what I love to use when I machine applique tee's. You are so lucky! I would love to go to Martha Pullen's school one day. I am a huge fan of Sew Beautiful mag. 



disneymommieof2 said:


> T-shirt embroidery question:
> So I just did my first t-shirt machine embroidery and the shirt found itself under the hoop!  It was a 4t I think. So my question is do you usually cut up the side seems to give more room to work or just babysit the machine to make sure it doesn't get wrapped under or something completly different? I'm sure it's not this complicated with bigger shirts but for the smaller ones what do you do??


I've done both. The Fancy Nancy one that I posted last night I ripped the seams out and then re-sewed and serged when I was finished. I've done Old Navy, Jerzee's (they don't have side seams, ugghhh), and Garanimal 4T's where I have babysat the tee. Kind of depends on how much time and patience I have. I agree with pp that it is easier to put it inside out in the hoop. I like to hoop the Floriani Perfect Stick and then I line up and stick on the tee and then place a couple layers of No Show Mesh stabilizer under the hoop. 



mirandag819 said:


> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oooh...I LOVE this! Great job! The appliques are so cute! I just bought my first appliques from Heather Sue and I'm excited to do make something with them too. BTW: the princess dress you made a couple weeks ago was stunning. Is it ok to case your design for a CRT meal?


----------



## mirandag819

Jenjulia said:


> Oooh...I LOVE this! Great job! The appliques are so cute! I just bought my first appliques from Heather Sue and I'm excited to do make something with them too. BTW: the princess dress you made a couple weeks ago was stunning. Is it ok to case your design for a CRT meal?



Aren't Heather's designs awesome! They stitch out soooo much faster and easier then anything else I have tried and they look GREAT! Awww thanks! I am such a beginner! I have never been cased before.... I am flattered.... sure you can! I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## aimeeg

LisaZoe said:


> Quick question!
> 
> I'm trying to work as quickly on my skirt pattern/instructions as I can. I'm stuck, though, on sizing. Right now I've just been going by the finished skirt length rather than the 'size'. The range of lengths I have so far is from 9" to 15". That should cover most sizes of girls who might want to wear such a skirt (I hope). Since the skirt is fairly full, I don't think it would make a big difference if the waist for a certain length varies a few inches.
> 
> *My question:* Do you think it would be confusing if I just left the 'size' based on the skirt length rather than a standard clothing size?  I started to put sizes on my chart but realized I was doing so somewhat arbitrarily.
> 
> Thanks!



I go by lengths and widths over sizes. Hannah is about a four in the waist and almost a seven in length so buying store bought clothes for her is tricky! I think it would be just fine. You could always give an approximate 1-2, 3-4, 5-6 size range. 



*Toadstool* said:


> How adorable!
> 
> I got a present in the mail today! While at Martha Pullen Market I got up the nerve to talk to Walter Floriani. He is the maker of Floriani thread, stabilizer, and software. I asked him a few questions, and then told him my dress was in the contest and I had digitized the designs. He went over to look at my dress and told me I was doing a great job. He offered to send me his digitizing workbook with all of techniques he uses to digitize. I was thrilled, but honestly didn't expect him to remember to send it. I got it in today. He even wrote me a little message. Woohoo!



That is really cool! I can't wait to see what you learn. 



LisaZoe said:


> Zoe's the same with skirts and pants. I try to explain that she should have them just below her belly button but she automatically puts them under her belly. I hate that look so I've tried to make sure she has plenty of long tops to hide her tummy.
> 
> BTW - Depending on how long it takes to write the instructions and test the various sizes, I hope to offer a couple of variations of the skirt. One will show the skirt attached to bodices from other patterns (I'll give basic instructions of how to do that).



I would love to see how to attach the skirt to bodices. I love the INSA skirt and would love to put that on a bodice but I have not figured out how to yet. 



mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was Taylor in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have another one to make!
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics of the rest of the dress because she wasn't in the mood to pose today, she was packing to go to my mom's for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.





mirandag819 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it is HeatherSue's, I was so excited she agreed to make it! I love how her designs stitch out. She does such a great job! I had asked Claire to make them before Heather started digitizing, and she made the others, but couldn't come up with anything for Mickey's Hollywood Star....thankfully Heather came to the rescue! I wish she started digitizing sooner because I am sure she could have came up with something even better for the other hollywood pieces.



Can I hate your sister a little bit also.  I think it is really cute that she wants a skirt also. It is great when everyone gets in on the fun. I love the black and white dress. That is fantastic! DHS is sort of hard to sew for unless you do Fantasia Mickey or Pixar.


----------



## disneymommieof2

revrob said:


> I usually babysit the machine anyway.  BUT, if I can't hoop something becuase it is too small to fold up underneath, I'll cut up the seams and then serge them back shut when I'm finished.


I'm usually not to far away. But the kids are usually up when I do it so I get distracted. Thanks Shannon!


ibesue said:


> I babysit my machine.  I do a lot with sizes 4-6 and have found the best way is to turn the shirt inside out before putting it on the hoop.  Then I scrunch the fabric out of the way.    It takes time to figure out which way works best for you!


I'll try that Thanks. I have some t-shirts to do for sophias bday party! I'm sure it gets easier the more you do it but after that first attempt I was a little flustered!!  


Jenjulia said:


> I've done both. The Fancy Nancy one that I posted last night I ripped the seams out and then re-sewed and serged when I was finished. I've done Old Navy, Jerzee's (they don't have side seams, ugghhh), and Garanimal 4T's where I have babysat the tee. Kind of depends on how much time and patience I have. I agree with pp that it is easier to put it inside out in the hoop. I like to hoop the Floriani Perfect Stick and then I line up and stick on the tee and then place a couple layers of No Show Mesh stabilizer under the hoop.


Good to know!! I never looked to see what brands had side seams and which didn't! I bought a fancy nancy design too! I'll have to go back and look at yours!


----------



## sahm1000

emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.





Yeah!!!   I am hoping that it all works out!  Will the judge possibly reschedule the date for closer?


----------



## sheridee32

snubie said:


> Can I pout for a minute?  I WANNA A CRICUT too!  But DH says no for now.
> 
> HAVE A GREAT TIME AT DUTCH WONDERLAND!  It's a kingdom for kids!  We were there for a day last week and had a blast.  My in-laws live in the York area so we get to Lancaster once a summer.
> 
> 
> All of them are wonderful but I really like the Lilo skirt.  Very cute and creative.
> 
> 
> Great job.  How was sewing with the towel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack.  That is not good news.
> 
> 
> Love it Carla.  Can't wait for the pattern to come out.
> Have fun in Florida!



sewing the towel wasnt bad but it was also one of the more expensive tpwels that walmart has. I had to zig-zag everything extra because my serger bit the dust but i get a new in a few weeks


----------



## emcreative

sahm1000 said:


> Yeah!!!   I am hoping that it all works out!  Will the judge possibly reschedule the date for closer?



Nope we can't do sooner.  She's off on maternity leave until then!


----------



## my*2*angels

Sorry I have been MIA!  I had to have a VERY minor surgical procedure today that has left me with 10 STAPLES! UGH!

LISAZOE-  I am so glad to hear you are getting your pattern going!  I CAN'T WAIT!  Just wanted to add my 2 cents.  I always go by measurements rather than size, especially for Rylie.  She is 2.5 but can still wear a 12month in the waist, but needs a 2t in length.  So I think not having sizes will be fine!

I kinda skimmed and saw some really cute things.  LOVE the black/white DHS dress!  So ADORABLE!  And someone's sister in that skirt!  WOW!  She looks GREAT!


----------



## HeatherSue

mommyof2princesses said:


> I could use some prayers.  Got a call this am that my MIL is in the hospital.  They are running tests, but no word yet.  She is 74 and quite overweight, but hasn't ever been in a hospital before.  Thanks/


I'll say a prayer for your MIL. 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...that's IT...I'm hooked!
> 
> Just decided my girls NEED something new for September trip to the Mouse House!  I have an idea of either a sundress or sundress 'type' top and shorts for each night's dining.  Nothing too fancy, just simple and easy.  I've seen some fabric I like, so I think I can get enough inspiration to make enough outfits for them before I go.
> 
> Any suggestions on a pattern?  From what I see...I know it will probably be a Carla C pattern.  But which one?  The little one is a size 2 and the bigger one is a size 10 (I know, I know...most of the patterns are only as large as an 8, but I think I can make it work...)
> 
> Nini


WOO-HOO!!! We've got another one, ladies and Tom!  I'm so glad we have sucked you into our madness!  

I agree that CarlaC's simply sweet would be best for a sundress.  I also love her portrait peasant top.  Another option would be her precious dress and use the sleeveless option.  I think someone has already mentioned all these  already, but I just want to agree!



teresajoy said:


> Hi Heather!


Hello my darling sister! 



Jenjulia said:


> Heather Sue: I so haven't forgotten about buying some of your applique designs. I think I'm the absolute slowest person at making decisions and getting things sewn. I am so sorry! I will figure it out though and get back to you hopefully tomorrow!!! :


I love the nightgown!  Your little girl is just adorable!! I know you didn't forget! 



LouiesMama said:


> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> Carla


I will also respect poor Louie and not re-post any Louise pictures!  

You are SO cute, Carla!  I love the dress!  I can't wait to try it!



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Does anyone know which JoAnn stores are closing? I saw it today on the aol screen and I was just wondering


  I think a lot of us will be buying fabric online if that happens!



mommyof3princess said:


> Lilo hula skirt/th_shorts


Oh my GOSH!! I LOVE this skirt!! Did you have a pattern, or did you just wing it?  It's fabulous!  I just did a Lilo cutie applique design that I might have to put on a skirt like this!



JustcallmeHappy said:


> I made my first tutu late last night


I love the tutu!! Your kids are both SO cute!



*Toadstool* said:


> H
> I got a present in the mail today! While at Martha Pullen Market I got up the nerve to talk to Walter Floriani. He is the maker of Floriani thread, stabilizer, and software. I asked him a few questions, and then told him my dress was in the contest and I had digitized the designs. He went over to look at my dress and told me I was doing a great job. He offered to send me his digitizing workbook with all of techniques he uses to digitize. I was thrilled, but honestly didn't expect him to remember to send it. I got it in today. He even wrote me a little message. Woohoo!


Wow, that is AWESOME!!!!!  You must have been so excited!  I didn't even know there was a Walter Floriani, but I sure have heard of his products!



teresajoy said:


> OH SHOOT! I just realized that I will be able to make my ADRs this Sunday!
> BUT I'm going to be out of town! And, the cord on the laptop isn't working!
> 
> Oh Heather! I need you!


Never fear, my dear sister!  I will try and make your ADRs!



LisaZoe said:


> BTW - Depending on how long it takes to write the instructions and test the various sizes, I hope to offer a couple of variations of the skirt. One will show the skirt attached to bodices from other patterns (I'll give basic instructions of how to do that).


I have totally missed all discussion of you making a skirt pattern.  How cool!  I agree that you wouldn't necessarily need "sizes" with a skirt pattern.  People would just need to use the waist and length measurement. 



disneymommieof2 said:


> T-shirt embroidery question:
> So I just did my first t-shirt machine embroidery and the shirt found itself under the hoop!  It was a 4t I think. So my question is do you usually cut up the side seems to give more room to work or just babysit the machine to make sure it doesn't get wrapped under or something completly different? I'm sure it's not this complicated with bigger shirts but for the smaller ones what do you do??


Little t-shirts are hard!  I turn it inside out, use sulky sticky in the hoop, and stick the shirt to it.  That gives you a little more room to move the shirt out of the way.  I always babysit the machine when I'm working on something.  The minute I step away, the fabric gets caught up in the shirt, a needle breaks, or the thread breaks. 

I really need to make that machine applique tutorial one of these days!



mirandag819 said:


> .


I also hate your sister! No, but she is gorgeous!  

I LOOOOVE this dress!  You told me what you were planning, but it turned out even cuter than I pictured it!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!  It's so unique!



emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.


This calls for dancing bananas!!! 
WOO-HOO!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!! This is just thrilling!!!!!  What a happy couple of months we're going to have around here!




disneymomof1 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes for my newly broken ankle.  Just got back from the ortho, off of work for four weeks with a chip fracture in the right ankle.  So I will have plenty of sewing time.  We will be heading down to Ocean City Nj to stay with my mom, because DH has a business trip to Nova Scotia, Canada.  So packing up my sewing supplies and heading to the beach:and let my mommy take care of me for a week or two.::


I'm so sorry to hear about your broken ankle.  But, happy to hear that you'll get some time off and get to relax with your mommy!



littlepeppers said:


> I think that I'm going to throw away my DS Mickey pumpkin shirt.  I just can't applique in small sport.  I totally ruined his shirt.  I think that I may just order him a Mickey Halloween shirt.
> 
> So sad.  I had wanted to do a Marie appliq., all dreams & hopes gone.
> 
> Sorry about the pouting, but no one is home to listen.  Just the sleeping 2yr old DD.


 How frustrating! What is going wrong?  



mirandag819 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it is HeatherSue's, I was so excited she agreed to make it! I love how her designs stitch out. She does such a great job! I had asked Claire to make them before Heather started digitizing, and she made the others, but couldn't come up with anything for Mickey's Hollywood Star....thankfully Heather came to the rescue! I wish she started digitizing sooner because I am sure she could have came up with something even better for the other hollywood pieces.





mirandag819 said:


> Aren't Heather's designs awesome! They stitch out soooo much faster and easier then anything else I have tried and they look GREAT! Awww thanks! I am such a beginner! I have never been cased before.... I am flattered.... sure you can! I'd love to see pictures!



  Thank you!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

EMCREATIVE- so glad to see that you have a date set! Can't wait to actually SEE Phineas and Ferb!  My anniversary is August 8th!  11 wonderful years!


----------



## emcreative

Has anyone heard anything about the T-Baby today?


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> Skirt length I think would be fine. Alot of jeans are sold with waist and length. So just use the length. Just use an L in front of it.



That's what I was thinking. Often the main difference between one size and the next isn't the waist but the length. I was thinking that since the waist is elastic, the seamstress will only need to pick the length that is right and cut the elastic to the length needed. I've seen comments on this thread from people frustrated when they make something in a size they thought was right but found out it's not long enough. Some commercial patterns list finished length of garments but not all do. Also, since sizing can vary so much depending on brand and style, it sometimes feels like a guessing game to get something strictly based on the size.



littlepeppers said:


> I think that I'm going to throw away my DS Mickey pumpkin shirt.  I just can't applique in small sport.  I totally ruined his shirt.  I think that I may just order him a Mickey Halloween shirt.
> 
> So sad.  I had wanted to do a Marie appliq., all dreams & hopes gone.



I don't think I've shared my 'cheater' method for applique on tees yet.  I'm always worried I'll ruin a tee as I applique (it's happened a couple times).  Also, I have problems with my wrists and found that it's hard for me to wrestle with moving the tee shirt around as I applique. I decided to try doing the applique on a separate piece of fabric (a lightweight woven cotton) then add fusible to the back and attach to the tee.

The tee I made for Mya's Big Give was done that way as was the Jasmine tee I did for an earlier Big Give. I assembled the applique pieces onto the base fabric then appliqued as I would normally except I don't applique the outer edges. Once I had the applique done, I ironed fusible to the back of the base fabric and cut it to the shape I wanted then fused it in place on the tee. For Jasmine, I added the gold pieces for the 'frame' and satin stitched around it. For Tink I fused the oval and did a looser satin stitch around the edge of the oval. Since I planned to cover the edge with ricrac, I mostly used the satin stitch to keep the edges neat rather than for a finished look. Here are photos of those tees.








Anyway, I thought I'd mention this as I've found it works really well for most applique designs to be added to purchased tees. If my applique doesn't work out, I haven't wasted the tee. Also, depending on how the applique is stitched to the tee, it's pretty easy to remove the applique and move it to a new tee - such as if the original tee is too small or stained. The tees below I did on base fabric as described above except I DID stitch around all edges of the applique. I then trimmed the base fabric leaving a narrow margin of it around the finished applique. I used a tight straight stitch to attach the applique following the outer line of the applique (I used thread that matched the base fabric). I wanted the edges of the base fabric to be able to fray a little so I cut the fusible so it went just past the edge of the applique stitching but left the base fabric margin mostly loose. However, the fusible could go all the way to the edge and the edge could be satin OR basic zigzag stitched to secure it in place.

Note: The applique are IS a bit stiffer than if it had been stitched directly onto the tee but really not that bad.
























BTW - something for people who don't applique to consider is resell tees that are well appliqued but might have problems with the tee itself, i.e holes or stains. You can cut around the applique leaving a narrow edge of the old tee then do as I described above to fuse and stitch to a new tee. I've done that for a couple ladies who had tees their kids had outgrown but had worn very little - if at all.


----------



## minnie2

mommyof2princesses said:


> Carla - I LOVE that dress for momma!  I can't wait till it is done.  I really need it!  Can you have it done before Sept??????
> 
> Disneymomof1  Hope you heal fast!  Sometimes we need something to happen to us to slow us down...hope you get lots of sewing done!
> 
> Love all the things posted lately.  That dress for 1900 Park Fare was beautiful!
> 
> I could use some prayers.  Got a call this am that my MIL is in the hospital.  They are running tests, but no word yet.  She is 74 and quite overweight, but hasn't ever been in a hospital before.  Thanks/


prayers said!



LisaZoe said:


> Quick question!
> 
> I'm trying to work as quickly on my skirt pattern/instructions as I can. I'm stuck, though, on sizing. Right now I've just been going by the finished skirt length rather than the 'size'. The range of lengths I have so far is from 9" to 15". That should cover most sizes of girls who might want to wear such a skirt (I hope). Since the skirt is fairly full, I don't think it would make a big difference if the waist for a certain length varies a few inches.
> 
> *My question:* Do you think it would be confusing if I just left the 'size' based on the skirt length rather than a standard clothing size?  I started to put sizes on my chart but realized I was doing so somewhat arbitrarily.
> 
> Thanks!


I would do it based on length but maybe a blurb about standard sizing?  
What size are you going up to in that skirt? Nikki can wear a since 6-8 but needs a 10 length.  So I always end up adding length to her stuff.


*Toadstool* said:


> That looks great!!! Jessica must be a good teacher.
> 
> How adorable! I love their matching tunic tops. It looks like you gals had a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a present in the mail today! While at Martha Pullen Market I got up the nerve to talk to Walter Floriani. He is the maker of Floriani thread, stabilizer, and software. I asked him a few questions, and then told him my dress was in the contest and I had digitized the designs. He went over to look at my dress and told me I was doing a great job. He offered to send me his digitizing workbook with all of techniques he uses to digitize. I was thrilled, but honestly didn't expect him to remember to send it. I got it in today. He even wrote me a little message. Woohoo!


Thanks.  
That is great about the gifts!!!!  



teresajoy said:


> OH SHOOT! I just realized that I will be able to make my ADRs this Sunday!
> BUT I'm going to be out of town! And, the cord on the laptop isn't working!
> 
> Oh Heather! I need you!


Now now you ALWAYS need your sister not just to help you with this!  



LisaZoe said:


> Zoe's the same with skirts and pants. I try to explain that she should have them just below her belly button but she automatically puts them under her belly. I hate that look so I've tried to make sure she has plenty of long tops to hide her tummy.
> 
> BTW - Depending on how long it takes to write the instructions and test the various sizes, I hope to offer a couple of variations of the skirt. One will show the skirt attached to bodices from other patterns (I'll give basic instructions of how to do that).


Kyle wears his pants SOOO LOW!!!!!  



tricia said:


> We were at a wedding this weekend.  Just wanna show off pics of my handsome boys.  And I have none with just them, so you get DH and I too.


What a great family picture.



mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was Taylor in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have another one to make!
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics of the rest of the dress because she wasn't in the mood to pose today, she was packing to go to my mom's for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.


That is so funny she can wear that.
Love both outfits!


emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.


How exciting!



littlepeppers said:


> I think that I'm going to throw away my DS Mickey pumpkin shirt.  I just can't applique in small sport.  I totally ruined his shirt.  I think that I may just order him a Mickey Halloween shirt.
> 
> So sad.  I had wanted to do a Marie appliq., all dreams & hopes gone.
> 
> Sorry about the pouting, but no one is home to listen.  Just the sleeping 2yr old DD.


I bet it isn't as bad as you think!  Maybe step away from it for a little bit and go back to it.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

http://www.walletpop.com/specials/retail-stores-closing-doors?icid=main|main|dl3|link4|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.walletpop.com%2Fspecials%2Fretail-stores-closing-doorsOk so I found the site about Joann's closing...
"During the first quarter of fiscal 2010, the company opened 11 large-format stores and one small-format store and closed one large-format store and 12 small-format stores. For fiscal 2010, the company expects to open approximately 20 new stores and close approximately 30 stores. "
Hopefully the 30 stores closing won't hurt any of us


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.



Congratulations  Hopefully their biodad will be more flexible.



mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:



Well, I won't hate your sister because I'd have to hate mine for a similar reason. LOL We were at their home on Saturday for their annual luau. I hadn't expected to stay late but we did and Zoe was feeling chilled after swimming in the pool much of the day. Of course I'd only brought shorts for her so my sister said she had some sweat pants that might work. I thought they might be her grandsons but they were my sisters! They were just a little long on Zoe but otherwise fit well. We joked that it won't be too long before my sister will be able to wear Zoe's hand-me-downs. 

BTW - I think it would be really cute to have your sister and DD in matching skirts. I think it's fun when adults enjoy wearing whimsical clothes. I'm currently working on a Vida style dress for a lady who decided after all the stress and trouble their family had gone through in the past year or more, she was going to start having some fun with what she wore in addition to what her 2 boys wore.


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> I'm currently working on a Vida style dress for a lady who decided after all the stress and trouble their family had gone through in the past year or more, she was going to start having some fun with what she wore in addition to what her 2 boys wore.




Can I just say...

THAT ROCKS!!!!

I keep saying we need fun clothes for grown up (and fluffy!) people!


----------



## my*2*angels

LisaZoe said:


> BTW - I think it would be really cute to have your sister and DD in matching skirts. I think it's fun when adults enjoy wearing whimsical clothes. I'm currently working on a Vida style dress for a lady who decided after all the stress and trouble their family had gone through in the past year or more, she was going to start having some fun with what she wore in addition to what her 2 boys wore.



That is so AWESOME!  I actually told my husband I want to make some things for myself for this trip!


----------



## Adi12982

disneymommieof2 said:


> T-shirt embroidery question:
> So I just did my first t-shirt machine embroidery and the shirt found itself under the hoop!  It was a 4t I think. So my question is do you usually cut up the side seems to give more room to work or just babysit the machine to make sure it doesn't get wrapped under or something completly different? I'm sure it's not this complicated with bigger shirts but for the smaller ones what do you do??



I babysit - the smallest I have done is size 12 month onsies and they turned out well, just took a lot of patience on my part with babysitting 



emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.



CONGRATS!! Hopefully biodad won't be such a pain!


----------



## mrsmiller

didn't this thread started a few days back!!!!!????????? so many pages already!!! 

Love the outfits posted, specially the disney studios black and white one!funny about your sister!!!  I used to be the "hated skinny one" and look at me know


I finally sew some things this morning!  i saw there is a give for a little girl size 24 mths and she likes spongebob so I had a little fabric around and made a vida dress for her, the funny thing is the first one I miscalculated the measurement  and came out a size 12 months (21 chest) 







so had to make another one  size 24mths






simple top to go with it  (pattern is only 1 pc!)
this is how you cut it





after shirring





don't you love it when is that simple!!!!!

and the last piece I made today

I have 2 disboutique sisters to thank for the fabric 






back to page 11..........


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> That's what I was thinking. Often the main difference between one size and the next isn't the waist but the length. I was thinking that since the waist is elastic, the seamstress will only need to pick the length that is right and cut the elastic to the length needed. I've seen comments on this thread from people frustrated when they make something in a size they thought was right but found out it's not long enough. Some commercial patterns list finished length of garments but not all do. Also, since sizing can vary so much depending on brand and style, it sometimes feels like a guessing game to get something strictly based on the size.
> 
> 
> I don't think I've shared my 'cheater' method for applique on tees yet.  I'm always worried I'll ruin a tee as I applique (it's happened a couple times).  Also, I have problems with my wrists and found that it's hard for me to wrestle with moving the tee shirt around as I applique. I decided to try doing the applique on a separate piece of fabric (a lightweight woven cotton) then add fusible to the back and attach to the tee.
> 
> The tee I made for Mya's Big Give was done that way as was the Jasmine tee I did for an earlier Big Give. I assembled the applique pieces onto the base fabric then appliqued as I would normally except I don't applique the outer edges. Once I had the applique done, I ironed fusible to the back of the base fabric and cut it to the shape I wanted then fused it in place on the tee. For Jasmine, I added the gold pieces for the 'frame' and satin stitched around it. For Tink I fused the oval and did a looser satin stitch around the edge of the oval. Since I planned to cover the edge with ricrac, I mostly used the satin stitch to keep the edges neat rather than for a finished look. Here are photos of those tees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd mention this as I've found it works really well for most applique designs to be added to purchased tees. If my applique doesn't work out, I haven't wasted the tee. Also, depending on how the applique is stitched to the tee, it's pretty easy to remove the applique and move it to a new tee - such as if the original tee is too small or stained. The tees below I did on base fabric as described above except I DID stitch around all edges of the applique. I then trimmed the base fabric leaving a narrow margin of it around the finished applique. I used a tight straight stitch to attach the applique following the outer line of the applique (I used thread that matched the base fabric). I wanted the edges of the base fabric to be able to fray a little so I cut the fusible so it went just past the edge of the applique stitching but left the base fabric margin mostly loose. However, the fusible could go all the way to the edge and the edge could be satin OR basic zigzag stitched to secure it in place.
> 
> Note: The applique are IS a bit stiffer than if it had been stitched directly onto the tee but really not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - something for people who don't applique to consider is resell tees that are well appliqued but might have problems with the tee itself, i.e holes or stains. You can cut around the applique leaving a narrow edge of the old tee then do as I described above to fuse and stitch to a new tee. I've done that for a couple ladies who had tees their kids had outgrown but had worn very little - if at all.​




GENIUS!  Such a clever way to add an applique!  I just thought I'd add - this would be a GREAT way to expand a machine appliqued 5x7 design to make it appear larger on a shirt!  Stitch it out on a piece of fabric and then frame it!  GREAT idea!



LisaZoe said:


> Congratulations  Hopefully their biodad will be more flexible.
> 
> BTW - I think it would be really cute to have your sister and DD in matching skirts. I think it's fun when adults enjoy wearing whimsical clothes. I'm currently working on a Vida style dress for a lady who decided after all the stress and trouble their family had gone through in the past year or more, she was going to start having some fun with what she wore in addition to what her 2 boys wore.



I LOVE this thought!  I wish I had enough courage to wear a Vida!​


----------



## LisaZoe

minnie2 said:


> I would do it based on length but maybe a blurb about standard sizing?  What size are you going up to in that skirt? Nikki can wear a since 6-8 but needs a 10 length.  So I always end up adding length to her stuff.



Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.

I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.






Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> R



oooh OMG hang some coins off one of these and it's Esmaralda!


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.




Is it bad that I'm already pulling fabric from my stash to use for this skirt?    I've gotta figure out that top lace layer though.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> oooh OMG hang some coins off one of these and it's Esmaralda!



YES!  You're right!  it would be a GREAT Esmerelda!  Or, black, white, red & coins & it's a pirate!  There's so much that this skirt can be!  It's gonna be GREAT!


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> oooh OMG hang some coins off one of these and it's Esmaralda!



Oh, I love that idea! Can I CASE your idea for a future sample? I've bought some fun fringe trim over the years but I've never known what to do with it. I love the idea of starting with a fairly basic pattern that can be embellished as much or as little as the user wants.



revrob said:


> Is it bad that I'm already pulling fabric from my stash to use for this skirt?    I've gotta figure out that top lace layer though.



I picked up some lace fabric from the clearance section at JoAnn's today. They were a much better price than most of the lace in the special occasion/bridal section. They didn't have a big selection of colors, though, so I'm planning to experiment with semi-sheer fabric from my stash. I think the main thing will be to have a fabric that is fairly lightweight and drapes nicely.


----------



## minnie2

LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.


I can't wait to see the finished pattern and it's measurements!  With my Lucky Nik will have a growth spurt and won't fit into it!  How hard would it be to make it longer is it easy to add an inch or two?  
She actually just saw this picture and said'Oh That;s cute!' so you ahve a 9 yr olds seal of approval!


----------



## princessmom29

LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.


Lisa, this is just tooo cute. I MUST have this pattern!!!! I am looking at making a pirate outfit in red and black for DD to do the pirate league for our NOv. trip and this pattern would be just perfect. I am picturing a striped fabric, and red sheer with some coin trim. Still have to work on the middle layer. Do you think it would be full enought for a small petti underneath, not one of the really full ones?


----------



## jham

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was Taylor in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have another one to make!
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics of the rest of the dress because she wasn't in the mood to pose today, she was packing to go to my mom's for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.


 
Your sister does look scary good in that skirt. I love the DHS outfit! SO cute!



mrsmiller said:


> didn't this thread started a few days back!!!!!????????? so many pages already!!!
> 
> Love the outfits posted, specially the disney studios black and white one!funny about your sister!!!  I used to be the "hated skinny one" and look at me know
> 
> 
> I finally sew some things this morning! i saw there is a give for a little girl size 24 mths and she likes spongebob so I had a little fabric around and made a vida dress for her, the funny thing is the first one I miscalculated the measurement and came out a size 12 months (21 chest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so had to make another one size 24mths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple top to go with it (pattern is only 1 pc!)
> this is how you cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after shirring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you love it when is that simple!!!!!
> 
> and the last piece I made today
> 
> I have 2 disboutique sisters to thank for the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to page 11..........


 
adorable Linnette!



LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.


 
I love it, add me to the list of those waiting impatiently for the pattern! Pirate would be SO cool! Even a Cinderella would be cool. My Joanns had a light blue lace on clearance, I knew I should've picked it up!


----------



## snubie

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was Taylor in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have another one to make!
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics of the rest of the dress because she wasn't in the mood to pose today, she was packing to go to my mom's for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.


I too do not like your sister.  
However, that Black and White dress is to die for.  I had thought about doing a Hollywood/movies theme outfit for DHS but never got to it.



emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.



  Great news!

Lisa - the new skirt is looking great.  Can't wait for you to release it.


----------



## revrob

princessmom29 said:


> Lisa, this is just tooo cute. I MUST have this pattern!!!! I am looking at making a pirate outfit in red and black for DD to do the pirate league for our NOv. trip and this pattern would be just perfect. I am picturing a striped fabric, and red sheer with some coin trim. Still have to work on the middle layer. Do you think it would be full enought for a small petti underneath, not one of the really full ones?



I'm not Lisa - but just wanted to say that she showed her first two skirts with pettis underneath, so I'm betting it's gonna work!  SO COOL, huh!


----------



## princessmom29

revrob said:


> I'm not Lisa - but just wanted to say that she showed her first two skirts with pettis underneath, so I'm betting it's gonna work!  SO COOL, huh!



I think it is going to be an awesome pattern. Thanks for the answer on the petti. I got a 13 inch red one for $30 a while back. It is not super full, but was a really good deal for $30 and exactly what  wanted for a nightmare before christmas outfit I am working on.


----------



## PrincessKell

disneymomof1 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes for my newly broken ankle.  Just got back from the ortho, off of work for four weeks with a chip fracture in the right ankle.  So I will have plenty of sewing time.  We will be heading down to Ocean City Nj to stay with my mom, because DH has a business trip to Nova Scotia, Canada.  So packing up my sewing supplies and heading to the beachand let my mommy take care of me for a week or two.



awwwh I love when mommy comes to take care of me! that is good no surgery. 



my*2*angels said:


> Sorry I have been MIA!  I had to have a VERY minor surgical procedure today that has left me with 10 STAPLES! UGH!



ouch! what happen? Is everything ok? I hope that you have a speedy recovery! 



mrsmiller said:


> didn't this thread started a few days back!!!!!????????? so many pages already!!!
> 
> Love the outfits posted, specially the disney studios black and white one!funny about your sister!!!  I used to be the "hated skinny one" and look at me know
> 
> 
> I finally sew some things this morning!  i saw there is a give for a little girl size 24 mths and she likes spongebob so I had a little fabric around and made a vida dress for her, the funny thing is the first one I miscalculated the measurement  and came out a size 12 months (21 chest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so had to make another one  size 24mths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple top to go with it  (pattern is only 1 pc!)
> this is how you cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after shirring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you love it when is that simple!!!!!
> 
> and the last piece I made today
> 
> I have 2 disboutique sisters to thank for the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to page 11..........



you are just that amazing!  Can I be you when I grow up??


----------



## mommyof2princesses

LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.




I love it!  I need that pattern.  It is the most awesomest!


----------



## LisaZoe

Thank you all for the comments and input but most of all for the compliments and encouragement on my newest creation.  



princessmom29 said:


> Lisa, this is just tooo cute. I MUST have this pattern!!!! I am looking at making a pirate outfit in red and black for DD to do the pirate league for our NOv. trip and this pattern would be just perfect. I am picturing a striped fabric, and red sheer with some coin trim. Still have to work on the middle layer. Do you think it would be full enought for a small petti underneath, not one of the really full ones?



As Shannon noted, the first version I showed of the pink skirt had it over a Kaiya Eve petti. The other photos I've shared have had a less full pettislip under them (one I made for Zoe back when she'd wear what I made ). IMO the skirt is full enough to be worn without but it photographs better on my form with something underneath. The form stops just below the hips so there isn't anything to keep the bottom section of skirts and dresses from folding in on themselves. On kids, though, their legs keep that from happening. 

Anyway, here's the same skirt without the pettislip.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

LisaZoe said:


>



I just love this. I have several things in mind for this.



LisaZoe said:


> I picked up some lace fabric from the clearance section at JoAnn's today. They were a much better price than most of the lace in the special occasion/bridal section. They didn't have a big selection of colors, though, so I'm planning to experiment with semi-sheer fabric from my stash. I think the main thing will be to have a fabric that is fairly lightweight and drapes nicely.



As I was reading this I was thinking about all the clearance @ my JoAnn. I see a trip in my future.....I have some perfect halloween sheer/lace with silver ghosts on it...ahhh the possibilities!!! This is a must have pattern


----------



## princessmom29

Thanks for the info Lisa!!! Can't wait to get my hands on this one!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

minnie2 said:


> I can't wait to see the finished pattern and it's measurements!  With my Lucky Nik will have a growth spurt and won't fit into it!  How hard would it be to make it longer is it easy to add an inch or two?
> She actually just saw this picture and said 'Oh That;s cute!' so you have a 9 yr olds seal of approval!



How long would you need the skirt? Since I'm still working out the details on this, I could see about including a few longer lengths.



jham said:


> I love it, add me to the list of those waiting impatiently for the pattern! Pirate would be SO cool! Even a Cinderella would be cool. My Joanns had a light blue lace on clearance, I knew I should've picked it up!



What! You don't buy fabric just in case you might need it at some point in the unforseen future?  That's not fair. I didn't start doing that until the last year or less... and I'm still not always able to resist the urge to buy 'just in case'.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

LisaZoe said:


> Thank you all for the comments and input but most of all for the compliments and encouragement on my newest creation.
> 
> 
> 
> As Shannon noted, the first version I showed of the pink skirt had it over a Kaiya Eve petti. The other photos I've shared have had a less full pettislip under them (one I made for Zoe back when she'd wear what I made ). IMO the skirt is full enough to be worn without but it photographs better on my form with something underneath. The form stops just below the hips so there isn't anything to keep the bottom section of skirts and dresses from folding in on themselves. On kids, though, their legs keep that from happening.
> 
> Anyway, here's the same skirt without the pettislip.



I really love how versital this skirt could be, So many diffrent themes you can go with.


----------



## t-beri

emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.



FANTASTIC!!!  That is so exciting!!! 

Biodad  Mac gets SO mad when I use that term. LOL


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

t-beri said:


> FANTASTIC!!!  That is so exciting!!!
> 
> Biodad  Mac gets SO mad when I use that term. LOL



  No Baby news?


----------



## sahm1000

LisaZoe said:


> That's what I was thinking. Often the main difference between one size and the next isn't the waist but the length. I was thinking that since the waist is elastic, the seamstress will only need to pick the length that is right and cut the elastic to the length needed. I've seen comments on this thread from people frustrated when they make something in a size they thought was right but found out it's not long enough. Some commercial patterns list finished length of garments but not all do. Also, since sizing can vary so much depending on brand and style, it sometimes feels like a guessing game to get something strictly based on the size.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've shared my 'cheater' method for applique on tees yet.  I'm always worried I'll ruin a tee as I applique (it's happened a couple times).  Also, I have problems with my wrists and found that it's hard for me to wrestle with moving the tee shirt around as I applique. I decided to try doing the applique on a separate piece of fabric (a lightweight woven cotton) then add fusible to the back and attach to the tee.
> 
> The tee I made for Mya's Big Give was done that way as was the Jasmine tee I did for an earlier Big Give. I assembled the applique pieces onto the base fabric then appliqued as I would normally except I don't applique the outer edges. Once I had the applique done, I ironed fusible to the back of the base fabric and cut it to the shape I wanted then fused it in place on the tee. For Jasmine, I added the gold pieces for the 'frame' and satin stitched around it. For Tink I fused the oval and did a looser satin stitch around the edge of the oval. Since I planned to cover the edge with ricrac, I mostly used the satin stitch to keep the edges neat rather than for a finished look. Here are photos of those tees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd mention this as I've found it works really well for most applique designs to be added to purchased tees. If my applique doesn't work out, I haven't wasted the tee. Also, depending on how the applique is stitched to the tee, it's pretty easy to remove the applique and move it to a new tee - such as if the original tee is too small or stained. The tees below I did on base fabric as described above except I DID stitch around all edges of the applique. I then trimmed the base fabric leaving a narrow margin of it around the finished applique. I used a tight straight stitch to attach the applique following the outer line of the applique (I used thread that matched the base fabric). I wanted the edges of the base fabric to be able to fray a little so I cut the fusible so it went just past the edge of the applique stitching but left the base fabric margin mostly loose. However, the fusible could go all the way to the edge and the edge could be satin OR basic zigzag stitched to secure it in place.
> 
> Note: The applique are IS a bit stiffer than if it had been stitched directly onto the tee but really not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - something for people who don't applique to consider is resell tees that are well appliqued but might have problems with the tee itself, i.e holes or stains. You can cut around the applique leaving a narrow edge of the old tee then do as I described above to fuse and stitch to a new tee. I've done that for a couple ladies who had tees their kids had outgrown but had worn very little - if at all.



I think I understand what you're talking about but what do you use to fuse it?  Are you still using the Heat 'n Bond lite?  



mrsmiller said:


> didn't this thread started a few days back!!!!!????????? so many pages already!!!
> 
> Love the outfits posted, specially the disney studios black and white one!funny about your sister!!!  I used to be the "hated skinny one" and look at me know
> 
> 
> I finally sew some things this morning!  i saw there is a give for a little girl size 24 mths and she likes spongebob so I had a little fabric around and made a vida dress for her, the funny thing is the first one I miscalculated the measurement  and came out a size 12 months (21 chest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so had to make another one  size 24mths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple top to go with it  (pattern is only 1 pc!)
> this is how you cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after shirring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you love it when is that simple!!!!!
> 
> and the last piece I made today
> 
> I have 2 disboutique sisters to thank for the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to page 11..........



LOVE the Dalmation vida!  It's fantastic!


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.




Yep, its offical, I want to be lilke you too when I grow up! hahaha Georgia has been wanting a Silvermist costume, and this attached to a bodice would be soooo awesome!  I had just picked up the Fairies pattern from simplicity when Joann's had their 1.99 sale. BUT  I don't think I am even gonna cut into it just yet until this is ready!  I bet it will be soo much better!


----------



## kjbrown

Hi there!  The on-gain, off-again poster is back!  I haven't been sewing, but need to get my butt in gear.  Our trip is in 117 days and the way I sew, I should have started 4 months ago!!!

I need to get caught up, a few quick glimpses though and I see you are all hard at work making some awesome stuff!!!


----------



## revrob

ATTENTION!  THOSE IN NEED OF RUFFLE INSTRUCTION!  
I just got this week's Martha Pullen newsletter in my email box.  There was this ruffling tip:

GATHERING IDEA FROM MARIA FROM UPSTATE NEW YORK
When I need to gather fabric, especially when adding a full skirt to a little dress, this is what I do instead of 2 sets of running stitches:
I attach a button to one side of a long heavy piece of DMC thread and place the thread just above the seam line.  Then I zigzag over it so that the bottom of the zigzag is at the seam line (so I don't have to remove it).  When I gather, the thread never breaks, and I can pull out the DMC when I've put the first basting stitches into the seam.  Works great, and the button keeps the thread from pulling in while I gather.  It also helps when I pull out the DMC thread.  Plus  I can use it again!


I had read different variations, but I don't know that I've ever heard of using a button to help pull in the gathers.  Thought this might help someone!


----------



## LisaZoe

sahm1000 said:


> I think I understand what you're talking about but what do you use to fuse it?  Are you still using the Heat 'n Bond lite?



Yes, that's what I use. It's pretty easy to peel an applique off a tee once the stitching is removed. Usualls enough 'stick' left that I don't need to put more fusible on to move to another tee. I first thought of moving an applique when I made a 100th day of school tee for Zoe. I didn't like to think of all the work that went into something worn just once. I actually ended up putting it on a tee that she'd just about outgrown, too, so I didn't feel like I was 'wasting' a tee. Yup, I'm that cheap. 

Oh, speaking of the tee, I thought it came out really cute. Zoe liked my letter 'monsters' that I'd done on tees and asked if they could be more girly. I added the crowns with jewels, eyelashes, 'lipstick' and nail/claw polish and we were good.


----------



## my*2*angels

mrsmiller said:


> didn't this thread started a few days back!!!!!????????? so many pages already!!!
> 
> Love the outfits posted, specially the disney studios black and white one!funny about your sister!!!  I used to be the "hated skinny one" and look at me know
> 
> 
> I finally sew some things this morning!  i saw there is a give for a little girl size 24 mths and she likes spongebob so I had a little fabric around and made a vida dress for her, the funny thing is the first one I miscalculated the measurement  and came out a size 12 months (21 chest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so had to make another one  size 24mths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple top to go with it  (pattern is only 1 pc!)
> this is how you cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after shirring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you love it when is that simple!!!!!
> 
> and the last piece I made today
> 
> I have 2 disboutique sisters to thank for the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to page 11..........



Linette, you never cease to amaze me lady!  Those are just soooo cute!



LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.



I am sooooo ESITED!!!!! That looks AWESOME! Can't wait for this pattern!



PrincessKell said:


> ouch! what happen? Is everything ok? I hope that you have a speedy recovery!



Thanks Kell!  I just had a lump that my dr wanted to be sure was OK.  He seems to think it is COMPLETELY fine, but his motto is better safe than sorry!  It was just a little bigger than he anticipated so hence the 10 staples!


----------



## my*2*angels

LisaZoe said:


> Yes, that's what I use. It's pretty easy to peel an applique off a tee once the stitching is removed. Usualls enough 'stick' left that I don't need to put more fusible on to move to another tee. I first thought of moving an applique when I made a 100th day of school tee for Zoe. I didn't like to think of all the work that went into something worn just once. I actually ended up putting it on a tee that she'd just about outgrown, too, so I didn't feel like I was 'wasting' a tee. Yup, I'm that cheap.
> 
> Oh, speaking of the tee, I thought it came out really cute. Zoe liked my letter 'monsters' that I'd done on tees and asked if they could be more girly. I added the crowns with jewels, eyelashes, 'lipstick' and nail/claw polish and we were good.



That is so cute!


----------



## lori123

I have a question for those of you that are doing your applique's by machine.  Actually, I am trying to figure out how it works - I know how the machine does a design just with the thread, and how to hand piece and zig zag around - but how does it work with fabric underneath and the stitching around by machine?  How do you get the fabric the exact size and make sure the stitching lines up around the edges?


----------



## tricia

mirandag819 said:


>



Cute with your sister in the skirt.  We were just talking at the bus stop the other day about how little girls grow up, and not out so much.  I guess this proves it. 

Oh, and I LOVE the black and white dress.  



mrsmiller said:


> so had to make another one  size 24mths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple top to go with it  (pattern is only 1 pc!)
> this is how you cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after shirring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you love it when is that simple!!!!!
> 
> and the last piece I made today
> 
> I have 2 disboutique sisters to thank for the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to page 11..........



Cute sponge bob, and I love the vida



LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.



Looking really good.  And I love the advice about appliques on tees.  Thanks.


----------



## my*2*angels

lori123 said:


> I have a question for those of you that are doing your applique's by machine.  Actually, I am trying to figure out how it works - I know how the machine does a design just with the thread, and how to hand piece and zig zag around - but how does it work with fabric underneath and the stitching around by machine?  How do you get the fabric the exact size and make sure the stitching lines up around the edges?



Are you asking about applique on an embroidery machine?  If that is what you are asking the machine will stitch an outline stitch, then you place a piece of fabric down making sure it covers the stitch lines.  The machine will then stitch a tack down stitch to hold the fabric in place.  You will then cut the fabric as close to the tack down stitch as possible without clipping the stitch.  The machine will then stitch the satin stitch around that and it is done!  I hope that helps!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I found this shirt at walmart while waiting for Katies Prescription.  For only $3 it was a good deal.




I also bought the solid blue now I am thinking of shorts or a skirt for K plus the ribbon I sngged for a buck at Michaels.


----------



## Haganfam5

Stopping in to say Hi! Miss you all but have been crazy busy. I can't keep up with every post. I have been only able to check in every few days. Will post pics of teacher's gifts that I made soon. Love the skirts, shirts and dresses!


----------



## karamat

LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla



Oh my goodness - I LOVE IT!!  I've been planning an outfit for DD and I think that dress is just what I need.  Can't wait until it comes out.

Have fun on your trip!



disneymommieof2 said:


> T-shirt embroidery question:
> So I just did my first t-shirt machine embroidery and the shirt found itself under the hoop!  It was a 4t I think. So my question is do you usually cut up the side seems to give more room to work or just babysit the machine to make sure it doesn't get wrapped under or something completly different? I'm sure it's not this complicated with bigger shirts but for the smaller ones what do you do??



I worked on an 18-month onesie in a class earlier this year... it was a pain to get hooped!  But like others said, it worked best to turn it inside out to get on the hoop (5 x 7 hoop).  The class teacher also suggested keeping a chopstick (unused of course) with you as you babysit the machine to help push any stray pieces of shirt out of the way of the needle.


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> Oh, I love that idea! Can I CASE your idea for a future sample? I've bought some fun fringe trim over the years but I've never known what to do with it. I love the idea of starting with a fairly basic pattern that can be embellished as much or as little as the user wants.



I'd be honored!  Someones gotta remember the only Rom princess!! (I'm half Rom).


----------



## lori123

my*2*angels said:


> Are you asking about applique on an embroidery machine?  If that is what you are asking the machine will stitch an outline stitch, then you place a piece of fabric down making sure it covers the stitch lines.  The machine will then stitch a tack down stitch to hold the fabric in place.  You will then cut the fabric as close to the tack down stitch as possible without clipping the stitch.  The machine will then stitch the satin stitch around that and it is done!  I hope that helps!



AHHH - it all makes sense now - thanks for taking the time to explain it.


----------



## littlepeppers

You are all in the know and I figured that someone here would know where to direct me.

I need a Mickey Halloween iron on made for a tshirt?


----------



## my*2*angels

lori123 said:


> AHHH - it all makes sense now - thanks for taking the time to explain it.



Glad I could help!  I usually stink at explaining things!


----------



## emcreative

t-beri said:


> FANTASTIC!!!  That is so exciting!!!
> 
> Biodad  Mac gets SO mad when I use that term. LOL



Wait...you're supposed to be off having the T-Baby, what are you doing on the computer?!?!? (And aren't you SICK of people bugging about whether you've had the baby yet or not?)

I only use that term because, sadly, that's really what he is.  He only makes 33% of the scheduled visits with the kids.  He's over $1k behind in child support because he took time off work for a TUMMY TUCK.  And for Hannah's birthday (he actually SAW her on that day), he didn't even make her a card let alone get her a gift or even make her dinner or a cake (she got to pick if they went through the McD's or BK drive through...so stupid!)

Not that I'm cranky or bitter or anything...  But my husband is their dad.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

emcreative said:


> Wait...you're supposed to be off having the T-Baby, what are you doing on the computer?!?!? (And aren't you SICK of people bugging about whether you've had the baby yet or not?)
> 
> I only use that term because, sadly, that's really what he is.  He only makes 33% of the scheduled visits with the kids.  He's over $1k behind in child support because he took time off work for a TUMMY TUCK.  And for Hannah's birthday (he actually SAW her on that day), he didn't even make her a card let alone get her a gift or even make her dinner or a cake (she got to pick if they went through the McD's or BK drive through...so stupid!)
> 
> Not that I'm cranky or bitter or anything...  But my husband is their dad.



Wait He had a Tummy Tuck?


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> Yes, that's what I use. It's pretty easy to peel an applique off a tee once the stitching is removed. Usualls enough 'stick' left that I don't need to put more fusible on to move to another tee. I first thought of moving an applique when I made a 100th day of school tee for Zoe. I didn't like to think of all the work that went into something worn just once. I actually ended up putting it on a tee that she'd just about outgrown, too, so I didn't feel like I was 'wasting' a tee. Yup, I'm that cheap.
> 
> Oh, speaking of the tee, I thought it came out really cute. Zoe liked my letter 'monsters' that I'd done on tees and asked if they could be more girly. I added the crowns with jewels, eyelashes, 'lipstick' and nail/claw polish and we were good.




I always did love your 'monster' letters and the fancy girlie ones are soo darn cute! 


my*2*angels said:


> Thanks Kell!  I just had a lump that my dr wanted to be sure was OK.  He seems to think it is COMPLETELY fine, but his motto is better safe than sorry!  It was just a little bigger than he anticipated so hence the 10 staples!



Gladhe thinks its completely fine. I had to have a lumpectomy when Georgia was about a year old, however, I didnt have to have ten staples though. that will leave a nice little scar.  I do have a pretty scar though. hahaha  I hope that things are fine and any results that come back (if were tested) come back negative.


----------



## emcreative

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Wait He had a Tummy Tuck?



Yes.


----------



## livndisney

I did buttonholes on my new machine!!!! (Ok the machine was new a few months ago and I finally got brave enough to try it!)

I made Morgan a dress awhile ago and never really loved it. So I took it apart and made a top and skirt.  I made "lace" with the scalloped edge on my machine and closed the back with button!!!!!

Hopefully I can get some pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessKell

littlepeppers said:


> You are all in the know and I figured that someone here would know where to direct me.
> 
> I need a Mickey Halloween iron on made for a tshirt?



Sometimes you can find them at Joann's. Or you could find some on etsy, or .  I bet you could probably find someone here that does applique and PM them if you like something they do. 



emcreative said:


> Wait...you're supposed to be off having the T-Baby, what are you doing on the computer?!?!? (And aren't you SICK of people bugging about whether you've had the baby yet or not?)
> 
> I only use that term because, sadly, that's really what he is.  He only makes 33% of the scheduled visits with the kids.  He's over $1k behind in child support because he took time off work for a TUMMY TUCK.  And for Hannah's birthday (he actually SAW her on that day), he didn't even make her a card let alone get her a gift or even make her dinner or a cake (she got to pick if they went through the McD's or BK drive through...so stupid!)
> 
> Not that I'm cranky or bitter or anything...  But my husband is their dad.



I feel ya on that one.  My ex has only been gone a little over a year and only paid probably a total of three months worth of support and that is spread out.  he didnt see Peach the first four to five months he was gone and now he doesn't even call her during the week, and see her on a regular bases like he was for a moment in time. Which is super hard on my Peachy baby. Just when she gets used to going with him on the weekend and calling he stops... and then its total emotional breakdown. Its so hard on her. SO I do everything I can for this sweet Peach. 

But its so great that they have a positive man in their life that is their dad. Its so important, and its totally awesome when men are so  open and caring and take children in as their own.  I know one day I will find that.. but for now, its me and my kiddobean and Im ok with that. 

And um... I can't believe he had a tummy tuck?!?!


----------



## PrincessKell

livndisney said:


> I did buttonholes on my new machine!!!! (Ok the machine was new a few months ago and I finally got brave enough to try it!)
> 
> I made Morgan a dress awhile ago and never really loved it. So I took it apart and made a top and skirt.  I made "lace" with the scalloped edge on my machine and closed the back with button!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully I can get some pics posted tomorrow.



WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  I have yet to do this! bwahahaha I really need to get on that ball. or buttons. hehe  seriously. Buttons and zippers scare me.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

PrincessKell said:


> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  I have yet to do this! bwahahaha I really need to get on that ball. or buttons. hehe  seriously. Buttons and zippers scare me.



 I feel you, I tried buttons on the girls princess tops last year they look plain pitiful I havnt even attempted a zipper. 

I am looking for a getaway for this weekend and I am coming up short all the way around.


----------



## NaeNae

Well I finally got my pictures downloaded from vacation.  Here is one of DH and me.


----------



## HeatherSue

mrsmiller said:


> ....


Those are both SO cute!! I have a little bit of that Spongebob fabric!  




LisaZoe said:


>


That is FABULOUS, Lisa! I can't wait to make one of these!!  



emcreative said:


> oooh OMG hang some coins off one of these and it's Esmaralda!


I know where you can get a machine applique of a cutie Esmerelda for a matching shirt! 







kjbrown said:


> Hi there!  The on-gain, off-again poster is back!  I haven't been sewing, but need to get my butt in gear.  Our trip is in 117 days and the way I sew, I should have started 4 months ago!!!
> 
> I need to get caught up, a few quick glimpses though and I see you are all hard at work making some awesome stuff!!!


Have you seen the October Dismeet thread?  It looks like you'll be there at the same time as some of the other Disboutiquers!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2205560



livndisney said:


> I did buttonholes on my new machine!!!! (Ok the machine was new a few months ago and I finally got brave enough to try it!)
> 
> I made Morgan a dress awhile ago and never really loved it. So I took it apart and made a top and skirt.  I made "lace" with the scalloped edge on my machine and closed the back with button!!!!!
> Hopefully I can get some pics posted tomorrow.


Yay!! Is this your first buttonhole?  If so, I can't believe it!  I do need my Morgan fix, so you better post some pictures tomorrow!


----------



## HeatherSue

NaeNae said:


> Well I finally got my pictures downloaded from vacation.  Here is one of DH and me.


Kathy, you two are so cute!


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> I know where you can get a machine applique of a cutie Esmerelda for a matching shirt!



That is cute! I wish I had a way to get your designs from my computer to my machine. Being limited to 4" x 4" I know I'd have fewer options but I really want to expand my options for embroidery. I was thinking, though, that it would be fun to have my monster letters digitized small enough to do a full name on a tee or a bit larger for down a pant leg. Of course I'd first need to complete the monster alphabet.


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> Yay!! Is this your first buttonhole?  If so, I can't believe it!  I do need my Morgan fix, so you better post some pictures tomorrow!



First buttonhole on this machine. I go to extreme measures to not have to do button holes. It took me like 10 miniutes to do three. So I see more button holes in my future LOL

ok, I have to share. Morgan has been a little ummmm "difficult" (Yes HeatherSue I KNOW you have a hard time believeing that). But being sick and some adoption stuff has made her not such a fun person.  Anyway, I posted a few days ago the Dalmation necklace I made. I gave it to her today and told her to put it in away. She asked if she could try it on. LOL And then wore it until bedtime. I just peeked in on her....... she hung it from her mirror so it is the first thing she sees in the morning.


----------



## t-beri

Tykatmadismomma said:


> No Baby news?





emcreative said:


> Wait...you're supposed to be off having the T-Baby, what are you doing on the computer?!?!? (And aren't you SICK of people bugging about whether you've had the baby yet or not?)
> 
> I only use that term because, sadly, that's really what he is.  He only makes 33% of the scheduled visits with the kids.  He's over $1k behind in child support because he took time off work for a TUMMY TUCK.  And for Hannah's birthday (he actually SAW her on that day), he didn't even make her a card let alone get her a gift or even make her dinner or a cake (she got to pick if they went through the McD's or BK drive through...so stupid!)
> 
> Not that I'm cranky or bitter or anything...  But my husband is their dad.



NO, no news.  Just hanging out contracting and waiting and walking and cleaning and contracting.

I am tired today though.  Very tired.  I am NOT so tired of people asking about the baby as I am of WAITING!!!  I could've waited patiently NOT in labor but this early labor stuff is Killing me!!  If I would've stayed w/ my OB I probably would have been induced already b/c he wanted to induce me a week early.  But that is actually one of the reasons why I changed to a midwife. That and my utter disdain for the hospital here.  And wanting to have a non invasive birth w/out all the fluorescent lights and beeping machines and such.  I know it's all going to be worth it in the end but it is tiring me out LOL

I have GREAT news!!!!!  THE Carla C is going to be in my neck of the woods this week and I can NOT wait to meet her!!!  Of course that is if I am not in labor...and if I am she can still come visit(we usually have a bleacher section anyway) LOL.   Of course I'm already worried about what Little will wear to meet her LOL.


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> First buttonhole on this machine. I go to extreme measures to not have to do button holes. It took me like 10 miniutes to do three. So I see more button holes in my future LOL
> 
> ok, I have to share. Morgan has been a little ummmm "difficult" (Yes HeatherSue I KNOW you have a hard time believeing that). But being sick and some adoption stuff has made her not such a fun person.  Anyway, I posted a few days ago the Dalmation necklace I made. I gave it to her today and told her to put it in away. She asked if she could try it on. LOL And then wore it until bedtime. I just peeked in on her....... she hung it from her mirror so it is the first thing she sees in the morning.



Sorry Morgan's been struggling!


----------



## sahm1000

Totally coming on here to vent a little........

My Mother-In-Law called this weekend and asks me if my DH told me about her diaper bags.  What diaper bags??? Oh, she is sending me two diaper bags that she made and wants me to sell them for her on ebay.  I'm kind of frustrated with this.  First of all, I have three kids......where am I supposed to get the time to do this?  She has a son and a daughter living in the same town as her, why send them to me 600+ miles away?  And really, I guess it won't hurt me to do it for her (and since they are in the mail I have to do it). But truthfully, she usually doesn't have the best of taste so I am worried about her fabric combos.  I am thinking of putting them on etsy but I've never sold on etsy before.  Anyway, just annoyed.  I know it's no big deal but for some reason it bugs me!

The second thing is my DH.  We have discussed going away on vacation, just the two of us for a week in August.  My parents have a home in Naples and that's probably where we are going to go.  Anyway, at the beginning of the month my Mom ended up in the hospital with what they thought at the time was some heart problems.  So we decided to put our vacation plans on hold since my parents were going to stay with our girls.  Anyway, last week (after wearing a heart monitor since June 7th) the doctor decided what really caused my Mom to be sick was probably a virus since she had no blockage (she had a cardiac catheterization while in the hospital) and the heart monitor hadn't detected any abnormalities. So I talk to my parents tonight and they agree to come and watch the girls. Anyway, I'm talking to my DH on the phone tonight (he's once again traveling) and tell him that we can move forward with our plans.  He says, he does't know now if he can, he's got stuff going on with work .  Really frustrated since he was just supposed to put our plans on hold, not scrap them all together.  And we haven't been on a vacation together in 7 years (by ourselves anyway, we've gone with the girls).  So now I'm sure that our trip will be cancelled....

Sorry to vent!


----------



## LisaZoe

livndisney said:


> First buttonhole on this machine. I go to extreme measures to not have to do button holes. It took me like 10 miniutes to do three. So I see more button holes in my future LOL
> 
> ok, I have to share. Morgan has been a little ummmm "difficult" (Yes HeatherSue I KNOW you have a hard time believing that). But being sick and some adoption stuff has made her not such a fun person.  Anyway, I posted a few days ago the Dalmatian necklace I made. I gave it to her today and told her to put it in away. She asked if she could try it on. LOL And then wore it until bedtime. I just peeked in on her....... she hung it from her mirror so it is the first thing she sees in the morning.




Congratulations on the buttonholes! I was very intimidated at the thought of making them until late last year. I made 100+ coffee cup wraps in a few weeks and used a button as the closure. After making so many buttonholes in a short period of time, I got over my fear... mostly. I still have trouble getting them placed evenly at times. Oh, I also found out how easy it is to sew buttons on with my machine so now I look for buttons with holes through them rather than the kind on a shank like I used to prefer. Technology really can be a friend... if sometimes an uncooperative one.

I'm sorry Morgan had a rough time recently. It's so hard as a mom when these things happen.  Zoe went through a rough patch in February about being so different than most of the others at school. One night at bedtime she started telling me that she didn't have any friends in school. I asked a few questions and eventually she said she felt like it was because she's African American. We talked a little as I tried to find out if there were any specific situations that made her feel that way. The next day was not a good one at school for Zoe and she was sent to the principal's office for her behavior (mostly, I think, because she hadn't slept well the night before). I let her teacher and the principal know what Zoe had told me so they could be aware to watch for any issues but I also learned to not have emotionally charged discussions with Zoe at bedtime. She is so much more likely to exaggerate a problem or situation. If she brings something up, I'll do what I can to comfort her but I don't get into serious discussions until the next day. By then she's usually able to put things into perspective so we can address what really is a problem.


----------



## teresajoy

littlepeppers said:


> I think that I'm going to throw away my DS Mickey pumpkin shirt.  I just can't applique in small sport.  I totally ruined his shirt.  I think that I may just order him a Mickey Halloween shirt.
> 
> So sad.  I had wanted to do a Marie appliq., all dreams & hopes gone.
> 
> Sorry about the pouting, but no one is home to listen.  Just the sleeping 2yr old DD.


I'm sorry it's not going so well! 



mirandag819 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it is HeatherSue's, I was so excited she agreed to make it! I love how her designs stitch out. She does such a great job! I had asked Claire to make them before Heather started digitizing, and she made the others, but couldn't come up with anything for Mickey's Hollywood Star....thankfully Heather came to the rescue! I wish she started digitizing sooner because I am sure she could have came up with something even better for the other hollywood pieces.



She is pretty amazing! 



HeatherSue said:


> Hello my darling sister!
> 
> Never fear, my dear sister!  I will try and make your ADRs!



YOU are the bestest sister in the whole world!!! 




LisaZoe said:


> I'm currently working on a Vida style dress for a lady who decided after all the stress and trouble their family had gone through in the past year or more, she was going to start having some fun with what she wore in addition to what her 2 boys wore.



I love that!! Good for her! 


mrsmiller said:


> back to page 11..........



Linnette, these are so cute! 



revrob said:


> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.



Lisa, I just LOVE this skirt! Add me to the list of people who can't wait for it to come out. I would love if it came up to 19". I'm thinking this is a style even Arminda could wear. 




Haganfam5 said:


> Stopping in to say Hi! Miss you all but have been crazy busy. I can't keep up with every post. I have been only able to check in every few days. Will post pics of teacher's gifts that I made soon. Love the skirts, shirts and dresses!



Hi Jessica! 



livndisney said:


> I did buttonholes on my new machine!!!! (Ok the machine was new a few months ago and I finally got brave enough to try it!)
> 
> I made Morgan a dress awhile ago and never really loved it. So I took it apart and made a top and skirt.  I made "lace" with the scalloped edge on my machine and closed the back with button!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully I can get some pics posted tomorrow.



Yeah on the buttonholes!!! 



PrincessKell said:


> Sometimes you can find them at Joann's. Or you could find some on etsy, or .  I bet you could probably find someone here that does applique and PM them if you like something they do.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya on that one.  My ex has only been gone a little over a year and only paid probably a total of three months worth of support and that is spread out.  he didnt see Peach the first four to five months he was gone and now he doesn't even call her during the week, and see her on a regular bases like he was for a moment in time. Which is super hard on my Peachy baby. Just when she gets used to going with him on the weekend and calling he stops... and then its total emotional breakdown. Its so hard on her. SO I do everything I can for this sweet Peach.
> 
> But its so great that they have a positive man in their life that is their dad. Its so important, and its totally awesome when men are so  open and caring and take children in as their own.  I know one day I will find that.. but for now, its me and my kiddobean and Im ok with that.
> 
> And um... I can't believe he had a tummy tuck?!?!



 I'm sorry her Dad is being such a jerk! She deserves better than that! 



NaeNae said:


> Well I finally got my pictures downloaded from vacation.  Here is one of DH and me.



GORGEOUS!!! The scenery is nice too! 
So, that must be the wonderful hubby I've heard so much about from my Mom and Heather! 


HeatherSue said:


> I know where you can get a machine applique of a cutie Esmerelda for a matching shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the October Dismeet thread?  It looks like you'll be there at the same time as some of the other Disboutiquers!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2205560
> 
> 
> Yay!! Is this your first buttonhole?  If so, I can't believe it!  I do need my Morgan fix, so you better post some pictures tomorrow!



I just love that so much!!! Lydia really wants an Esmerelda outfit, I need to use that! 



livndisney said:


> First buttonhole on this machine. I go to extreme measures to not have to do button holes. It took me like 10 miniutes to do three. So I see more button holes in my future LOL
> 
> ok, I have to share. Morgan has been a little ummmm "difficult" (Yes HeatherSue I KNOW you have a hard time believeing that). But being sick and some adoption stuff has made her not such a fun person.  Anyway, I posted a few days ago the Dalmation necklace I made. I gave it to her today and told her to put it in away. She asked if she could try it on. LOL And then wore it until bedtime. I just peeked in on her....... she hung it from her mirror so it is the first thing she sees in the morning.



You know Cindee, you shouldn't make up things like that about our sweet Morgan! How sweet is she! 



sahm1000 said:


> Totally coming on here to vent a little........
> 
> My Mother-In-Law called this weekend and asks me if my DH told me about her diaper bags.  What diaper bags??? Oh, she is sending me two diaper bags that she made and wants me to sell them for her on ebay.  I'm kind of frustrated with this.  First of all, I have three kids......where am I supposed to get the time to do this?  She has a son and a daughter living in the same town as her, why send them to me 600+ miles away?  And really, I guess it won't hurt me to do it for her (and since they are in the mail I have to do it). But truthfully, she usually doesn't have the best of taste so I am worried about her fabric combos.  I am thinking of putting them on etsy but I've never sold on etsy before.  Anyway, just annoyed.  I know it's no big deal but for some reason it bugs me!
> 
> The second thing is my DH.  We have discussed going away on vacation, just the two of us for a week in August.  My parents have a home in Naples and that's probably where we are going to go.  Anyway, at the beginning of the month my Mom ended up in the hospital with what they thought at the time was some heart problems.  So we decided to put our vacation plans on hold since my parents were going to stay with our girls.  Anyway, last week (after wearing a heart monitor since June 7th) the doctor decided what really caused my Mom to be sick was probably a virus since she had no blockage (she had a cardiac catheterization while in the hospital) and the heart monitor hadn't detected any abnormalities. So I talk to my parents tonight and they agree to come and watch the girls. Anyway, I'm talking to my DH on the phone tonight (he's once again traveling) and tell him that we can move forward with our plans.  He says, he does't know now if he can, he's got stuff going on with work .  Really frustrated since he was just supposed to put our plans on hold, not scrap them all together.  And we haven't been on a vacation together in 7 years (by ourselves anyway, we've gone with the girls).  So now I'm sure that our trip will be cancelled....
> 
> Sorry to vent!



I HATE when people ask me to sell things for them on Ebay!!! I HATE it!! I don't like listing my OWN stuff much less for other people!  So, I would find that EXTREMELY irritating too!

And, I'm so sorry about your trip! I hope things work out so you can go!

I was sitting here trying to think of the last time Brian and I went somewhere overnight without a kid. I'm not sure we ever have since we've had kids. Well, unless you count when I was in the hospital having a baby. But, I don't think that counts, does it?


----------



## emcreative

I decided to totally do what I keep talking about and have FUN FLUFFY clothes for our upcoming trip- and Hubby is playing along (as long as the shirt is black, lol!)!  I thought you all might get a chuckle about what we're wearing to the parks! (I did not sew the clothes, and thank you Heather Sue for your AWESOME appliques!!)

*Star Wars Day:*
My Imperial Dress:









Hubby's Shirt:









*Up Day:*
My Up Dress:









Hubby's "UP"









*Second "UP" Day!*
My Grape Soda Dress:


----------



## livndisney

LisaZoe said:


> Congratulations on the buttonholes! I was very intimidated at the thought of making them until late last year. I made 100+ coffee cup wraps in a few weeks and used a button as the closure. After making so many buttonholes in a short period of time, I got over my fear... mostly. I still have trouble getting them placed evenly at times. Oh, I also found out how easy it is to sew buttons on with my machine so now I look for buttons with holes through them rather than the kind on a shank like I used to prefer. Technology really can be a friend... if sometimes an uncooperative one.
> 
> I'm sorry Morgan had a rough time recently. It's so hard as a mom when these things happen.  Zoe went through a rough patch in February about being so different than most of the others at school. One night at bedtime she started telling me that she didn't have any friends in school. I asked a few questions and eventually she said she felt like it was because she's African American. We talked a little as I tried to find out if there were any specific situations that made her feel that way. The next day was not a good one at school for Zoe and she was sent to the principal's office for her behavior (mostly, I think, because she hadn't slept well the night before). I let her teacher and the principal know what Zoe had told me so they could be aware to watch for any issues but I also learned to not have emotionally charged discussions with Zoe at bedtime. She is so much more likely to exaggerate a problem or situation. If she brings something up, I'll do what I can to comfort her but I don't get into serious discussions until the next day. By then she's usually able to put things into perspective so we can address what really is a problem.



Oh we just did this the other night. Morgan is usually begging to go to bed at 8pm. But she was still awake at 1 am. Because she was trying to remember China.    Nevermind asking the person in the next room to help you!  So we have a VERY lively discussion. I honestly have no idea what I said but it must have been the right thing because she has been happier since. We did sort out some things. And I am not such a "bad" person anymore. She had actually convinced herself that I wanted her to forget China. Yeah umm, I am not the one fighting with her to get her to go to Chinese school, not the one that shows her pics of China, speaks Chinese to her, chinese clothes, food-yeah I want her to forget LOL

WOW that felt good to let all that out LOL


----------



## emcreative

livndisney said:


> Oh we just did this the other night. Morgan is usually begging to go to bed at 8pm. But she was still awake at 1 am. Because she was trying to remember China.




(((hugs)))

We already have talks about what to say when our boys ask us about their birth parents.  We don't want to be negative, but we don't want to sugar coat either. One we're okay on, but the other...

There's always hoping they won't ask until they are adults, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## LisaZoe

livndisney said:


> Oh we just did this the other night. Morgan is usually begging to go to bed at 8pm. But she was still awake at 1 am. Because she was trying to remember China.    Nevermind asking the person in the next room to help you!  So we have a VERY lively discussion. I honestly have no idea what I said but it must have been the right thing because she has been happier since. We did sort out some things. And I am not such a "bad" person anymore. She had actually convinced herself that I wanted her to forget China. Yeah umm, I am not the one fighting with her to get her to go to Chinese school, not the one that shows her pics of China, speaks Chinese to her, chinese clothes, food-yeah I want her to forget LOL
> 
> WOW that felt good to let all that out LOL



I'm used to hearing how mean and rude I am on a daily basis. I've also been told I ruined her life and she wants to go back to live with her birth parents. I've tried to gently explain that she never lived with them but she insists she did... and remembers how wonderful life was. I gave up trying to point out that infants not yet a month old really don't form memories like that so even if she had lived with them, it's unlikely she'd remember. Silly me for trying to be logical. 



emcreative said:


> (((hugs)))
> 
> We already have talks about what to say when our boys ask us about their birth parents.  We don't want to be negative, but we don't want to sugar coat either. One we're okay on, but the other...
> 
> There's always hoping they won't ask until they are adults, but I'm not counting on it.



Zoe has asked about why her birth parents 'didn't want her'. I know a little about their situation and have tried to explain things to her. I don't want to make them into martyrs but I also don't want to make them into villains. Now that Zoe is older, I think she's beginning to understand that they were really just not ready for a baby (or a second one). It's hard, though, since she knows she has a half-brother who does live with her birth mother.


----------



## ibesue

emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.


 
YAY!!!  But sorry it comes with conditions.  I hope it all gets done very soon!!!  You are in my prayers.



LisaZoe said:


> That's what I was thinking. Often the main difference between one size and the next isn't the waist but the length. I was thinking that since the waist is elastic, the seamstress will only need to pick the length that is right and cut the elastic to the length needed. I've seen comments on this thread from people frustrated when they make something in a size they thought was right but found out it's not long enough. Some commercial patterns list finished length of garments but not all do. Also, since sizing can vary so much depending on brand and style, it sometimes feels like a guessing game to get something strictly based on the size.
> 
> I don't think I've shared my 'cheater' method for applique on tees yet.  I'm always worried I'll ruin a tee as I applique (it's happened a couple times).  Also, I have problems with my wrists and found that it's hard for me to wrestle with moving the tee shirt around as I applique. I decided to try doing the applique on a separate piece of fabric (a lightweight woven cotton) then add fusible to the back and attach to the tee.
> 
> The tee I made for Mya's Big Give was done that way as was the Jasmine tee I did for an earlier Big Give. I assembled the applique pieces onto the base fabric then appliqued as I would normally except I don't applique the outer edges. Once I had the applique done, I ironed fusible to the back of the base fabric and cut it to the shape I wanted then fused it in place on the tee. For Jasmine, I added the gold pieces for the 'frame' and satin stitched around it. For Tink I fused the oval and did a looser satin stitch around the edge of the oval. Since I planned to cover the edge with ricrac, I mostly used the satin stitch to keep the edges neat rather than for a finished look. Here are photos of those tees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd mention this as I've found it works really well for most applique designs to be added to purchased tees. If my applique doesn't work out, I haven't wasted the tee. Also, depending on how the applique is stitched to the tee, it's pretty easy to remove the applique and move it to a new tee - such as if the original tee is too small or stained. The tees below I did on base fabric as described above except I DID stitch around all edges of the applique. I then trimmed the base fabric leaving a narrow margin of it around the finished applique. I used a tight straight stitch to attach the applique following the outer line of the applique (I used thread that matched the base fabric). I wanted the edges of the base fabric to be able to fray a little so I cut the fusible so it went just past the edge of the applique stitching but left the base fabric margin mostly loose. However, the fusible could go all the way to the edge and the edge could be satin OR basic zigzag stitched to secure it in place.
> 
> Note: The applique are IS a bit stiffer than if it had been stitched directly onto the tee but really not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - something for people who don't applique to consider is resell tees that are well appliqued but might have problems with the tee itself, i.e holes or stains. You can cut around the applique leaving a narrow edge of the old tee then do as I described above to fuse and stitch to a new tee. I've done that for a couple ladies who had tees their kids had outgrown but had worn very little - if at all.​




Wow, great info on the T's!!!  I wish someone would have told me that before I struggled and struggled to learn how to do T's! 

You know for skirts I only need the length.  I usually use pretty much the same numbers for most sizes.  My top layer is 44" (or one width of fabric) 2nd row is 1.5-2 times longer, third row is 1.5-2 times the length of the 2nd row.  And so on!  Then I just put in elastic to size and I am finished!  Obviously that doesn't work on tiny and larger sizes, but it sure works well for all of my DGD's! 



LisaZoe said:


> Yes, that's what I use. It's pretty easy to peel an applique off a tee once the stitching is removed. Usualls enough 'stick' left that I don't need to put more fusible on to move to another tee. I first thought of moving an applique when I made a 100th day of school tee for Zoe. I didn't like to think of all the work that went into something worn just once. I actually ended up putting it on a tee that she'd just about outgrown, too, so I didn't feel like I was 'wasting' a tee. Yup, I'm that cheap.
> 
> Oh, speaking of the tee, I thought it came out really cute. Zoe liked my letter 'monsters' that I'd done on tees and asked if they could be more girly. I added the crowns with jewels, eyelashes, 'lipstick' and nail/claw polish and we were good.



I love those T's too!



emcreative said:


> I only use that term because, sadly, that's really what he is.  He only makes 33% of the scheduled visits with the kids.  He's over $1k behind in child support because he took time off work for a TUMMY TUCK.  And for Hannah's birthday (he actually SAW her on that day), he didn't even make her a card let alone get her a gift or even make her dinner or a cake (she got to pick if they went through the McD's or BK drive through...so stupid!)
> 
> Not that I'm cranky or bitter or anything...  But my husband is their dad.



Well just don't remind him he is suppose to have the girls on the adoption day!  And they know who their real dad is and that is what is important.  And tummy tuck?????



NaeNae said:


> Well I finally got my pictures downloaded from vacation.  Here is one of DH and me.



OMGosh what a neat picture!!  I love it!



LisaZoe said:


> That is cute! I wish I had a way to get your designs from my computer to my machine. Being limited to 4" x 4" I know I'd have fewer options but I really want to expand my options for embroidery. I was thinking, though, that it would be fun to have my monster letters digitized small enough to do a full name on a tee or a bit larger for down a pant leg. Of course I'd first need to complete the monster alphabet.



Well, when you are finished with your alphabet, I bet we know someone who can digitize them!!



t-beri said:


> NO, no news.  Just hanging out contracting and waiting and walking and cleaning and contracting.
> 
> I have GREAT news!!!!!  THE Carla C is going to be in my neck of the woods this week and I can NOT wait to meet her!!!  Of course that is if I am not in labor...and if I am she can still come visit(we usually have a bleacher section anyway) LOL.   Of course I'm already worried about what Little will wear to meet her LOL.



Wow, you are a lucky ducky!!!  It gives you a great thing to look forward too!!  

And there is still another way to start those contractions!  



livndisney said:


> First buttonhole on this machine. I go to extreme measures to not have to do button holes. It took me like 10 miniutes to do three. So I see more button holes in my future LOL
> 
> ok, I have to share. Morgan has been a little ummmm "difficult" (Yes HeatherSue I KNOW you have a hard time believeing that). But being sick and some adoption stuff has made her not such a fun person.  Anyway, I posted a few days ago the Dalmation necklace I made. I gave it to her today and told her to put it in away. She asked if she could try it on. LOL And then wore it until bedtime. I just peeked in on her....... she hung it from her mirror so it is the first thing she sees in the morning.



Congrats on the button hole!  I am sorry some things have been bothering her.  I am happy she loves her Dalmatian necklace!



sahm1000 said:


> Totally coming on here to vent a little........
> 
> My Mother-In-Law called this weekend and asks me if my DH told me about her diaper bags.  What diaper bags??? Oh, she is sending me two diaper bags that she made and wants me to sell them for her on ebay.  I'm kind of frustrated with this.  First of all, I have three kids......where am I supposed to get the time to do this?  She has a son and a daughter living in the same town as her, why send them to me 600+ miles away?  And really, I guess it won't hurt me to do it for her (and since they are in the mail I have to do it). But truthfully, she usually doesn't have the best of taste so I am worried about her fabric combos.  I am thinking of putting them on etsy but I've never sold on etsy before.  Anyway, just annoyed.  I know it's no big deal but for some reason it bugs me!
> 
> The second thing is my DH.  We have discussed going away on vacation, just the two of us for a week in August.  My parents have a home in Naples and that's probably where we are going to go.  Anyway, at the beginning of the month my Mom ended up in the hospital with what they thought at the time was some heart problems.  So we decided to put our vacation plans on hold since my parents were going to stay with our girls.  Anyway, last week (after wearing a heart monitor since June 7th) the doctor decided what really caused my Mom to be sick was probably a virus since she had no blockage (she had a cardiac catheterization while in the hospital) and the heart monitor hadn't detected any abnormalities. So I talk to my parents tonight and they agree to come and watch the girls. Anyway, I'm talking to my DH on the phone tonight (he's once again traveling) and tell him that we can move forward with our plans.  He says, he does't know now if he can, he's got stuff going on with work .  Really frustrated since he was just supposed to put our plans on hold, not scrap them all together.  And we haven't been on a vacation together in 7 years (by ourselves anyway, we've gone with the girls).  So now I'm sure that our trip will be cancelled....
> 
> Sorry to vent!



I am sorry you might not go on a nice little vacation with just you two.  I still haven't been on a trip with just my DH and I in at least a decade!  Now I think we might do something this summer!



LisaZoe said:


> Congratulations on the buttonholes! I was very intimidated at the thought of making them until late last year. I made 100+ coffee cup wraps in a few weeks and used a button as the closure. After making so many buttonholes in a short period of time, I got over my fear... mostly. I still have trouble getting them placed evenly at times. Oh, I also found out how easy it is to sew buttons on with my machine so now I look for buttons with holes through them rather than the kind on a shank like I used to prefer. Technology really can be a friend... if sometimes an uncooperative one.
> 
> I'm sorry Morgan had a rough time recently. It's so hard as a mom when these things happen.  Zoe went through a rough patch in February about being so different than most of the others at school. One night at bedtime she started telling me that she didn't have any friends in school. I asked a few questions and eventually she said she felt like it was because she's African American. We talked a little as I tried to find out if there were any specific situations that made her feel that way. The next day was not a good one at school for Zoe and she was sent to the principal's office for her behavior (mostly, I think, because she hadn't slept well the night before). I let her teacher and the principal know what Zoe had told me so they could be aware to watch for any issues but I also learned to not have emotionally charged discussions with Zoe at bedtime. She is so much more likely to exaggerate a problem or situation. If she brings something up, I'll do what I can to comfort her but I don't get into serious discussions until the next day. By then she's usually able to put things into perspective so we can address what really is a problem.



Big hugs to Zoe!  But good to know not to talk about things at night.  She has to process things too.  



livndisney said:


> Oh we just did this the other night. Morgan is usually begging to go to bed at 8pm. But she was still awake at 1 am. Because she was trying to remember China.    Nevermind asking the person in the next room to help you!  So we have a VERY lively discussion. I honestly have no idea what I said but it must have been the right thing because she has been happier since. We did sort out some things. And I am not such a "bad" person anymore. She had actually convinced herself that I wanted her to forget China. Yeah umm, I am not the one fighting with her to get her to go to Chinese school, not the one that shows her pics of China, speaks Chinese to her, chinese clothes, food-yeah I want her to forget LOL
> 
> WOW that felt good to let all that out LOL



Aww, I am sorry Morgan is having problems with China too.  My DD is 1/2 Chinese too (but she is mine, my DH is Chinese) and we always did what we could to let her know about her heritage.  She even had a Chinese Barbie and a Ginny doll!​


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

emcreative said:


> I decided to totally do what I keep talking about and have FUN FLUFFY clothes for our upcoming trip- and Hubby is playing along (as long as the shirt is black, lol!)!  I thought you all might get a chuckle about what we're wearing to the parks! (I did not sew the clothes, and thank you Heather Sue for your AWESOME appliques!!)
> 
> *Star Wars Day:*
> My Imperial Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Up Day:*
> My Up Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's "UP"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second "UP" Day!*
> My Grape Soda Dress:



I love your dresses and DH's shirts, I was going to say I cant get my DH to dress up but then I looked at my pics from over the years.


----------



## PrincessKell

NaeNae said:


> Well I finally got my pictures downloaded from vacation.  Here is one of DH and me.



that is beautiful! what a lovely couple you two make!



emcreative said:


> I decided to totally do what I keep talking about and have FUN FLUFFY clothes for our upcoming trip- and Hubby is playing along (as long as the shirt is black, lol!)!  I thought you all might get a chuckle about what we're wearing to the parks! (I did not sew the clothes, and thank you Heather Sue for your AWESOME appliques!!)
> 
> *Star Wars Day:*
> My Imperial Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Up Day:*
> My Up Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's "UP"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second "UP" Day!*
> My Grape Soda Dress:



awwh look what a fantastic job! Where did you get those dresses? I like them. they look like they would hang well. So cute.


----------



## NiniMorris

So sorry to hear of all the problems everyone is hving with their little ones on the adoption issue.  I guess we are lucky on that one.  The oldest is 9 and vaguely remembers her bio mom, but not in a good way. The youngest is 7, but has no memories prior to his accident (and is emotionally a 3 year old) and doesn't remember EVER having a biomom (of course he was 6 months old when he came to live with us.)

The older one was having a discussion with me one day about her bio mom.  She refers to her as our 'old mom'.  My youngest looked strange and then after a long thught, made the announcement that we didn't have an old mom...she had her hair colored and now she is young!

They both have a lot of questions as to why their last name is different than ours (adoption has been on hold for YEARS!!!) but they just tell everyone they are Alley-Morris.  They thinkit is cut to have a hyphenated name! (and since my maiden name is Alley it gets really confusing!)

They are bi-racial, so when they were in public school there were LOTS of problems.  But the older one always describes herself as 'chocolate' and doesn't really have many questions about how come she is a different color than us...only that when she grows up she hopes she get long straight blonde hair like her older sister (26)!

Good luck and good wishes to all those wonderful mommies who get lucky enough to have children born in their hearts!  Just know that bio moms have problems like that with their bio kiddies as well.....(the stories I could tell would make you decide to NEVER have kids...but they all turned out great!)

Nini Morris


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Wow!  Some great stuff posted yesterday!
Love the Hollywood studio dress!  It is hard to think of a custom for that park!

Lisa, your new skirt looks awesome!  Of course I would have to attatch it to a bodice for Leighanna, she likes to wear them under her belly too!  

Cindee, Leighanna was just talking about Morgan to me yesterday!  She says that she is her friend, and wants to go back to Disney to ride the rides with her again.  She loves that girl!  She also wanted me to mention to tell her she said "Hi!".  Can't leave out that important detail!


----------



## NiniMorris

I warn you...I almost decided not to post this here...but I think good sense left and I'm putting it out for the world to see anyway...

I was at my DIL's last night helping with her second dress (still really green on the way the sewing machine works but is full of ideas - got to encourage that!) I was watching and playing with my little angelic 2 year old grand daughter...you know the kind...will NEVER be able to do wrong in her grandmother's eyes...

She, DGD2, decided she wanted me to take her potty.  Being the dutiful grandmother I sat in there with her while she ...er ...went #2.  (yes we have several 'potty' songs we sing to keep her occupied and on the potty.  She is very impatient!)  All of a sudden, she jumps up and looks to view her ...um progress.  And starts screaming "Mickey Mouse, Mickey Mouse!!"  I thought she was refering to the fact we ae using the bribe...I mean reward...of  a trip to Disney if she completes potty training before we go.  (to be honest she is going regardless, but she doesn't have to know that!)

Nope, she was refering to the shape of her ...er..um..the 'results' of what was in her potty!  Yup...a Mickey Head!!!!

You can tell she is from me!

Nini  Morris


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was Taylor in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have another one to make!
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.


I love the Hollywood outfit!  That is adorable.  I need to get HeatherSue's designs.  So Cute!  And not a lot of thread changes. . .


minnie2 said:


> Here is my latest!  I am pretty proud of it!  I have to thank Jessica for all her help and her telling me I could do it!  Oh and it is a total case of er famous shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from the Harry potter exhibit we went to.  I couldn't take any inside
> Waiting to go in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 kids playig with a water exhibit at the museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok off to finish uploading my pics from Atlanta AG and meeting Jessica!  Oh and catching up on this thread.


Love the Jedi Mickey shirt!  What museum did you visit?  Was it here in Atlanta?


disneymomof1 said:


> Well, let me tell everyone about my weekend.  I always complain about not having enough time to sew because I work full time, well saturday I fell at the bank, broke my right ankle and sprained my left knee.  So I am out of commission for a while, but here's the bright side, I HAVE MORE TIME TO SEW. I have my followup with the ortho dr. this afternoon, and we will see then if I need surgery, hopefully not.  But today while at home I have already cut out the sophie tunic pattern and I am getting ready to cut out the sewsensible faith double layer dress top for Maddie's fourth of july top. Plus I need to finish off the wrap top dress but looks like time will be on my side.   Have a great day everyone, looks like I will be able to post a little more often.


Ouch! I hope it heals up quickly.


minnie2 said:


> I finally uploaded our trip pics.  Sorry for all the pics I can't just pick one.
> Nikki at the IL airport dressed to match her AG doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mema out side of AG in Atlanta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating with matching outfits I made.  They where amazing with her Celiac Gluten free Diet!
> http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n80/mtroy_2006/
> Off to meet Jessica!
> 
> [IMG]http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n80/mtroy_2006/IMG_1278.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture!  All the kids got along so well!
> Jessica and I couldn't stop talking.  We had so much fun.  Her stuff is even more amazing in person.



Looks like you had a lot of fun.   But it sure was hot here last week.  *Your DD looks a lot like you*


----------



## KarenW

NiniMorris said:


> I warn you...I almost decided not to post this here...but I think good sense left and I'm putting it out for the world to see anyway...
> 
> I was at my DIL's last night helping with her second dress (still really green on the way the sewing machine works but is full of ideas - got to encourage that!) I was watching and playing with my little angelic 2 year old grand daughter...you know the kind...will NEVER be able to do wrong in her grandmother's eyes...
> 
> She, DGD2, decided she wanted me to take her potty.  Being the dutiful grandmother I sat in there with her while she ...er ...went #2.  (yes we have several 'potty' songs we sing to keep her occupied and on the potty.  She is very impatient!)  All of a sudden, she jumps up and looks to view her ...um progress.  And starts screaming "Mickey Mouse, Mickey Mouse!!"  I thought she was refering to the fact we ae using the bribe...I mean reward...of  a trip to Disney if she completes potty training before we go.  (to be honest she is going regardless, but she doesn't have to know that!)
> 
> Nope, she was refering to the shape of her ...er..um..the 'results' of what was in her potty!  Yup...a Mickey Head!!!!
> 
> You can tell she is from me!
> 
> Nini  Morris



At least you didn't take a picture .... or did you?!?!  That is so funny!


----------



## snubie

NiniMorris said:


> I warn you...I almost decided not to post this here...but I think good sense left and I'm putting it out for the world to see anyway...
> 
> I was at my DIL's last night helping with her second dress (still really green on the way the sewing machine works but is full of ideas - got to encourage that!) I was watching and playing with my little angelic 2 year old grand daughter...you know the kind...will NEVER be able to do wrong in her grandmother's eyes...
> 
> She, DGD2, decided she wanted me to take her potty.  Being the dutiful grandmother I sat in there with her while she ...er ...went #2.  (yes we have several 'potty' songs we sing to keep her occupied and on the potty.  She is very impatient!)  All of a sudden, she jumps up and looks to view her ...um progress.  And starts screaming "Mickey Mouse, Mickey Mouse!!"  I thought she was refering to the fact we ae using the bribe...I mean reward...of  a trip to Disney if she completes potty training before we go.  (to be honest she is going regardless, but she doesn't have to know that!)
> 
> Nope, she was refering to the shape of her ...er..um..the 'results' of what was in her potty!  Yup...a Mickey Head!!!!
> 
> You can tell she is from me!
> 
> Nini  Morris


That is too funny!


----------



## littlepeppers

NiniMorris said:


> I warn you...I almost decided not to post this here...but I think good sense left and I'm putting it out for the world to see anyway...
> 
> I was at my DIL's last night helping with her second dress (still really green on the way the sewing machine works but is full of ideas - got to encourage that!) I was watching and playing with my little angelic 2 year old grand daughter...you know the kind...will NEVER be able to do wrong in her grandmother's eyes...
> 
> She, DGD2, decided she wanted me to take her potty.  Being the dutiful grandmother I sat in there with her while she ...er ...went #2.  (yes we have several 'potty' songs we sing to keep her occupied and on the potty.  She is very impatient!)  All of a sudden, she jumps up and looks to view her ...um progress.  And starts screaming "Mickey Mouse, Mickey Mouse!!"  I thought she was refering to the fact we ae using the bribe...I mean reward...of  a trip to Disney if she completes potty training before we go.  (to be honest she is going regardless, but she doesn't have to know that!)
> 
> Nope, she was refering to the shape of her ...er..um..the 'results' of what was in her potty!  Yup...a Mickey Head!!!!
> 
> You can tell she is from me!
> 
> Nini  Morris



Priceless.  You need a VISA commercial for that one.


----------



## littlepeppers

I have the Disney Brother Embreoidery machine & the quality of the stuff isn't great.  I don't know if it is the capability of the machine or the programing for the pics.

I hope it is the programming for the pics.  I have the card thing to download from the interned, but I've never used it.  I've had it for 1 1/2 yrs now.  Shame on me.  I think it is time to read the instructions & get moving on that.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Here was Taylor in the skirt:






I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.






Oh my goodness!!!  All of the stuff you have been making is so cute!  I was just checking out your blog and I can't believe you just started recently sewing!!!!  Did you teach yourself or take lessons?  Also, what embroidery machine do you have?  I have been teaching myself with Carla C's patterns and keep telling my DH that I NEED and embroidery machine  after seeing all of the things you all have been making!

I can't believe how quickly you have been making everything.  Also, what pattern did you use for your AK skirt?  Is it one of Carla's?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## littlepeppers

I thought that I was doing a good job of babysitting my embroidery, but a small piece of the back escaped me.

That's ok.  I will not cry, I will not shout, I will simply cut it out.  (too much cat in the hat)  

I think I will try to straight stitch it on another shirt.  I should have listened & done it on another material & went w/ the straignt stitch to the tshirt method.  Always in a hurry & look how behind it makes you look.

You all are the best.  Love everyone's stuff, but too scatter brained to comment on all of them.  I hope your skills and ideas continue to flow here & hopefully rub off on me some.

Not crying.  Going do laundry & pick up the meat from the grocery store.  Acting like nothing every happened.  DS & DH are coming home soon from camping.  I need to look like I've been cleaning house & stuff like that.


----------



## NiniMorris

KarenW said:


> At least you didn't take a picture .... or did you?!?!  That is so funny!



No pictures from me....however I do believe Mommy might have taken a few.  Daddy wasn't home yet and she wanted him to see it!

That's my baby!  Er..big girl!

Nini


----------



## TravelinGal

quick post for those who sell their things on ebay/etsy etc...  Saw this article about colors from a sewing forum and thought it was interesting.  One doesn't always think about the webpage colors...

http://sew-whats-new.com/group/etsysellers/forum/topic/show?id=2031451:Topic:68593&xgs=1


----------



## minnie2

LisaZoe said:


> How long would you need the skirt? Since I'm still working out the details on this, I could see about including a few longer lengths.


My initial thought was 19 inches because that is the length of her petti's then I went and measured her from waist to knee and she is 16 inches.  
So I wonder why her Pettis are 19 and fit perfect..  
I have seen several things for tweens that are 19 inches and I really think that skirt would be great for tweens too.  



revrob said:


> ATTENTION!  THOSE IN NEED OF RUFFLE INSTRUCTION!
> I just got this week's Martha Pullen newsletter in my email box.  There was this ruffling tip:
> 
> GATHERING IDEA FROM MARIA FROM UPSTATE NEW YORK
> When I need to gather fabric, especially when adding a full skirt to a little dress, this is what I do instead of 2 sets of running stitches:
> I attach a button to one side of a long heavy piece of DMC thread and place the thread just above the seam line.  Then I zigzag over it so that the bottom of the zigzag is at the seam line (so I don't have to remove it).  When I gather, the thread never breaks, and I can pull out the DMC when I've put the first basting stitches into the seam.  Works great, and the button keeps the thread from pulling in while I gather.  It also helps when I pull out the DMC thread.  Plus  I can use it again!
> 
> 
> I had read different variations, but I don't know that I've ever heard of using a button to help pull in the gathers.  Thought this might help someone!


Very clever!  Thanks for posting!   Stupid question what is DMC thread??


emcreative said:


> Wait...you're supposed to be off having the T-Baby, what are you doing on the computer?!?!? (And aren't you SICK of people bugging about whether you've had the baby yet or not?)
> 
> I only use that term because, sadly, that's really what he is.  He only makes 33% of the scheduled visits with the kids.  He's over $1k behind in child support because he took time off work for a TUMMY TUCK.  And for Hannah's birthday (he actually SAW her on that day), he didn't even make her a card let alone get her a gift or even make her dinner or a cake (she got to pick if they went through the McD's or BK drive through...so stupid!)
> 
> Not that I'm cranky or bitter or anything...  But my husband is their dad.


I am sorry her biodad is being so selfish.  
It is so nice to here how she has her step dad to show her what a good dad is!    YOu have a good man there!



NaeNae said:


> Well I finally got my pictures downloaded from vacation.  Here is one of DH and me.


What a nice picture!  Such gorgeous scenery!



HeatherSue said:


> I know where you can get a machine applique of a cutie Esmerelda for a matching shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the October Dismeet thread?  It looks like you'll be there at the same time as some of the other Disboutiquers!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2205560


I love your em designs!  They just make me smile theya re so sweet!  I may stitch out the Walt and Mickey today and tuck it away until I can find a T shirt for me to put it on!  

I am so sad that I am going to miss you all at WDW!  



livndisney said:


> First buttonhole on this machine. I go to extreme measures to not have to do button holes. It took me like 10 miniutes to do three. So I see more button holes in my future LOL
> 
> ok, I have to share. Morgan has been a little ummmm "difficult" (Yes HeatherSue I KNOW you have a hard time believeing that). But being sick and some adoption stuff has made her not such a fun person.  Anyway, I posted a few days ago the Dalmation necklace I made. I gave it to her today and told her to put it in away. She asked if she could try it on. LOL And then wore it until bedtime. I just peeked in on her....... she hung it from her mirror so it is the first thing she sees in the morning.


YAY on the button hole!
Sorry Morgan is having a rough time.
That is so sweet about the necklace!  



t-beri said:


> NO, no news.  Just hanging out contracting and waiting and walking and cleaning and contracting.
> 
> I am tired today though.  Very tired.  I am NOT so tired of people asking about the baby as I am of WAITING!!!  I could've waited patiently NOT in labor but this early labor stuff is Killing me!!  If I would've stayed w/ my OB I probably would have been induced already b/c he wanted to induce me a week early.  But that is actually one of the reasons why I changed to a midwife. That and my utter disdain for the hospital here.  And wanting to have a non invasive birth w/out all the fluorescent lights and beeping machines and such.  I know it's all going to be worth it in the end but it is tiring me out LOL
> 
> I have GREAT news!!!!!  THE Carla C is going to be in my neck of the woods this week and I can NOT wait to meet her!!!  Of course that is if I am not in labor...and if I am she can still come visit(we usually have a bleacher section anyway) LOL.   Of course I'm already worried about what Little will wear to meet her LOL.


Sorry youa re so Tired T but SOON you will ahve that baby in your arms!  
I had a midwife with Nik and I loved her we did have her in a hospital but it was set up like a birthing center with no bright lights and looked like a bedroom not a hospital room.  The MW was alla bout letting things go naturally but pushing things along when need be which I Loved.  
then with Kyle I had a MW too the one I had with Nik ended up on vacation when I went in to labor with him she tried to get Kyle out but he was too lazy and well the mw with him sounds like your MW and I swear I said 100 times during labor next time I want a dr who will just give me meds and get this baby out!    Looking back I am happy I didn't do that.  I am sure you will feel the same way  soon.



sahm1000 said:


> Totally coming on here to vent a little........
> 
> My Mother-In-Law called this weekend and asks me if my DH told me about her diaper bags.  What diaper bags??? Oh, she is sending me two diaper bags that she made and wants me to sell them for her on ebay.  I'm kind of frustrated with this.  First of all, I have three kids......where am I supposed to get the time to do this?  She has a son and a daughter living in the same town as her, why send them to me 600+ miles away?  And really, I guess it won't hurt me to do it for her (and since they are in the mail I have to do it). But truthfully, she usually doesn't have the best of taste so I am worried about her fabric combos.  I am thinking of putting them on etsy but I've never sold on etsy before.  Anyway, just annoyed.  I know it's no big deal but for some reason it bugs me!
> 
> The second thing is my DH.  We have discussed going away on vacation, just the two of us for a week in August.  My parents have a home in Naples and that's probably where we are going to go.  Anyway, at the beginning of the month my Mom ended up in the hospital with what they thought at the time was some heart problems.  So we decided to put our vacation plans on hold since my parents were going to stay with our girls.  Anyway, last week (after wearing a heart monitor since June 7th) the doctor decided what really caused my Mom to be sick was probably a virus since she had no blockage (she had a cardiac catheterization while in the hospital) and the heart monitor hadn't detected any abnormalities. So I talk to my parents tonight and they agree to come and watch the girls. Anyway, I'm talking to my DH on the phone tonight (he's once again traveling) and tell him that we can move forward with our plans.  He says, he does't know now if he can, he's got stuff going on with work .  Really frustrated since he was just supposed to put our plans on hold, not scrap them all together.  And we haven't been on a vacation together in 7 years (by ourselves anyway, we've gone with the girls).  So now I'm sure that our trip will be cancelled....
> 
> Sorry to vent!


Sorry about your MIL and the vacation hopefully DH will change his mind.



LisaZoe said:


> Congratulations on the buttonholes! I was very intimidated at the thought of making them until late last year. I made 100+ coffee cup wraps in a few weeks and used a button as the closure. After making so many buttonholes in a short period of time, I got over my fear... mostly. I still have trouble getting them placed evenly at times. Oh, I also found out how easy it is to sew buttons on with my machine so now I look for buttons with holes through them rather than the kind on a shank like I used to prefer. Technology really can be a friend... if sometimes an uncooperative one.
> 
> I'm sorry Morgan had a rough time recently. It's so hard as a mom when these things happen.  Zoe went through a rough patch in February about being so different than most of the others at school. One night at bedtime she started telling me that she didn't have any friends in school. I asked a few questions and eventually she said she felt like it was because she's African American. We talked a little as I tried to find out if there were any specific situations that made her feel that way. The next day was not a good one at school for Zoe and she was sent to the principal's office for her behavior (mostly, I think, because she hadn't slept well the night before). I let her teacher and the principal know what Zoe had told me so they could be aware to watch for any issues but I also learned to not have emotionally charged discussions with Zoe at bedtime. She is so much more likely to exaggerate a problem or situation. If she brings something up, I'll do what I can to comfort her but I don't get into serious discussions until the next day. By then she's usually able to put things into perspective so we can address what really is a problem.


I am sorry Zoe had a rough time in school 



emcreative said:


> I decided to totally do what I keep talking about and have FUN FLUFFY clothes for our upcoming trip- and Hubby is playing along (as long as the shirt is black, lol!)!  I thought you all might get a chuckle about what we're wearing to the parks! (I did not sew the clothes, and thank you Heather Sue for your AWESOME appliques!!)
> 
> *Star Wars Day:*
> My Imperial Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Up Day:*
> My Up Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's "UP"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second "UP" Day!*
> My Grape Soda Dress:


those are GREAT!  Are those Heather's designs???
We saw UP this weekend and George Loved the little old guy!  Maybe I can get him to wear a shirt with him on it....



livndisney said:


> Oh we just did this the other night. Morgan is usually begging to go to bed at 8pm. But she was still awake at 1 am. Because she was trying to remember China.    Nevermind asking the person in the next room to help you!  So we have a VERY lively discussion. I honestly have no idea what I said but it must have been the right thing because she has been happier since. We did sort out some things. And I am not such a "bad" person anymore. She had actually convinced herself that I wanted her to forget China. Yeah umm, I am not the one fighting with her to get her to go to Chinese school, not the one that shows her pics of China, speaks Chinese to her, chinese clothes, food-yeah I want her to forget LOL
> 
> WOW that felt good to let all that out LOL


AWWW  Poor sweet Morgan!


NiniMorris said:


> I warn you...I almost decided not to post this here...but I think good sense left and I'm putting it out for the world to see anyway...
> 
> I was at my DIL's last night helping with her second dress (still really green on the way the sewing machine works but is full of ideas - got to encourage that!) I was watching and playing with my little angelic 2 year old grand daughter...you know the kind...will NEVER be able to do wrong in her grandmother's eyes...
> 
> She, DGD2, decided she wanted me to take her potty.  Being the dutiful grandmother I sat in there with her while she ...er ...went #2.  (yes we have several 'potty' songs we sing to keep her occupied and on the potty.  She is very impatient!)  All of a sudden, she jumps up and looks to view her ...um progress.  And starts screaming "Mickey Mouse, Mickey Mouse!!"  I thought she was refering to the fact we ae using the bribe...I mean reward...of  a trip to Disney if she completes potty training before we go.  (to be honest she is going regardless, but she doesn't have to know that!)
> 
> Nope, she was refering to the shape of her ...er..um..the 'results' of what was in her potty!  Yup...a Mickey Head!!!!
> 
> You can tell she is from me!
> 
> Nini  Morris






Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Love the Jedi Mickey shirt!  What museum did you visit?  Was it here in Atlanta?
> 
> Looks like you had a lot of fun.   But it sure was hot here last week.  *Your DD looks a lot like you*


Thank you!
That was from the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago.  
Yes it was hot last week in Atlanta but heat really doesn't affect me.  My mom couldn't believe it was almost a 100 degrees out and we where outside walking and I wasn't sweating at all.  She was dripping!    Heat has never affected me it is the cold where I get so uncomfortable and can't breathe.  To me heat is like a snuggly blanket!   Yeah I know I am weird!  I so need to get back down south!  
It is only going to be 70 here today and I am freezing!


----------



## livndisney

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow!  Some great stuff posted yesterday!
> Love the Hollywood studio dress!  It is hard to think of a custom for that park!
> 
> Lisa, your new skirt looks awesome!  Of course I would have to attatch it to a bodice for Leighanna, she likes to wear them under her belly too!
> 
> Cindee, Leighanna was just talking about Morgan to me yesterday!  She says that she is her friend, and wants to go back to Disney to ride the rides with her again.  She loves that girl!  She also wanted me to mention to tell her she said "Hi!".  Can't leave out that important detail!



I woke Morgan up by telling her she had a message from Lee. She jumped out of bed and ran to the computer! Morgan has been asking if Lee and Mr and Mrs. T are coming back to WDW in Oct.  She also thinks you should visit in December so she can show "Her Friend" Lee all the Christmas lights. (And Mr. T can make some Christmas Disney dresses).  Needless to say Morgan wants to say Hi and I miss you Leighanna and Mr. T and Ms. Cathy.


----------



## mirandag819

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here was Taylor in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness!!!  All of the stuff you have been making is so cute!  I was just checking out your blog and I can't believe you just started recently sewing!!!!  Did you teach yourself or take lessons?  Also, what embroidery machine do you have?  I have been teaching myself with Carla C's patterns and keep telling my DH that I NEED and embroidery machine  after seeing all of the things you all have been making!
> 
> I can't believe how quickly you have been making everything.  Also, what pattern did you use for your AK skirt?  Is it one of Carla's?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Awwww thanks! I got sucked in and addicted... I would have never tried to learn how to sew if it was not for this thread. I have been teaching myself with the YCMT patterns (mostly Carla C's). 

My embroidery machine is the Brother PE 700 II, I like it. I think I am going to try and do a video review of it and put it on my blog tonight. 

The AK skirt was actually one Leslie (2cutekids) wrote and has on her blog, her blog is in her siggy, but here is a link (I think I am remembering it right now) my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com 

Her directions were easy to understand and I liked how it turned out.


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> I decided to totally do what I keep talking about and have FUN FLUFFY clothes for our upcoming trip- and Hubby is playing along (as long as the shirt is black, lol!)!  I thought you all might get a chuckle about what we're wearing to the parks! (I did not sew the clothes, and thank you Heather Sue for your AWESOME appliques!!)
> 
> *Star Wars Day:*
> My Imperial Dress:



Those are so cute! I love that you and your husband are going to dress up! How fun! 



livndisney said:


> Oh we just did this the other night. Morgan is usually begging to go to bed at 8pm. But she was still awake at 1 am. Because she was trying to remember China.    Nevermind asking the person in the next room to help you!  So we have a VERY lively discussion. I honestly have no idea what I said but it must have been the right thing because she has been happier since. We did sort out some things. And I am not such a "bad" person anymore. She had actually convinced herself that I wanted her to forget China. Yeah umm, I am not the one fighting with her to get her to go to Chinese school, not the one that shows her pics of China, speaks Chinese to her, chinese clothes, food-yeah I want her to forget LOL
> 
> WOW that felt good to let all that out LOL



 I'm glad you are no longer a bad person Cindee. 



NiniMorris said:


> I warn you...I almost decided not to post this here...but I think good sense left and I'm putting it out for the world to see anyway...
> 
> I was at my DIL's last night helping with her second dress (still really green on the way the sewing machine works but is full of ideas - got to encourage that!) I was watching and playing with my little angelic 2 year old grand daughter...you know the kind...will NEVER be able to do wrong in her grandmother's eyes...
> 
> She, DGD2, decided she wanted me to take her potty.  Being the dutiful grandmother I sat in there with her while she ...er ...went #2.  (yes we have several 'potty' songs we sing to keep her occupied and on the potty.  She is very impatient!)  All of a sudden, she jumps up and looks to view her ...um progress.  And starts screaming "Mickey Mouse, Mickey Mouse!!"  I thought she was refering to the fact we ae using the bribe...I mean reward...of  a trip to Disney if she completes potty training before we go.  (to be honest she is going regardless, but she doesn't have to know that!)
> 
> Nope, she was refering to the shape of her ...er..um..the 'results' of what was in her potty!  Yup...a Mickey Head!!!!
> 
> You can tell she is from me!
> 
> Nini  Morris



Now this is the one time I'm GLAD someone DIDN'T post pictures!!! 



TravelinGal said:


> quick post for those who sell their things on ebay/etsy etc...  Saw this article about colors from a sewing forum and thought it was interesting.  One doesn't always think about the webpage colors...
> 
> http://sew-whats-new.com/group/etsysellers/forum/topic/show?id=2031451:Topic:68593&xgs=1



That is really interesting, thanks for posting that!


----------



## livndisney

Dalmation Necklace DAY 2  

Morgan is running around in a purple tinkerbell outfit and her red white and blue dalmation necklace.  LOL


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Now this is the one time I'm GLAD someone DIDN'T post pictures!!!



See I told YOU bathroom pictures were wrong!


----------



## emcreative

PrincessKell said:


> awwh look what a fantastic job! Where did you get those dresses? I like them. they look like they would hang well. So cute.



Thanks Kell!  I got the dresses at a store called "Meijer" that we have up here in Michigan.  It's pretty much a Walmart (24 hour superstore).  I really didn't want to get the white ones, but they didn't have any black or red left in my size.  They aren't the most flattering things but they will be cool and very comfortable!


----------



## emcreative

Thought I'd share this in case anyone is trying to think of something HP to do for the movie:






(sorry I didn't count the yellow studs!)


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mirandag819 said:


> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.



I love this!  It's so pretty.  You did a great job on the appliques.



LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.



 I just love this skirt.  I can't wait for you to get the pattern finished.  I keep thinking up things to make with it.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Hey, all!  You probably don't remember me.  I posted some during the winter.  Anyway, got real busy and stopped sewing for a while, as well as posting on the internet.  I'm back now, though, and have three sewing projects up and running.  I also decided to check in on the ladies I came to love so much on the disboutique!    It's good to see you guys still here and going strong!  We also are planning a Disney trip in January.  I'm psyched!  It's a long ways away, but that's how it goes from Alaska.  Anyway, I'm glad to be back!!


----------



## sahm1000

Quick question for Machine Embroidery people!!!  Does anyone have a Brother Pacesetter 8500?  There is one on craigslist that I'm considering but I don't know anything about the machine....  Or truth be told, anything about machine embroidery!  Is there anything I should specifically look for?  I found this information about the machine http://www.oksewingandvacuum.com/8500.htm   any opinions?  The price they are asking is really reasonable, I would have to go and pick it up so I would make them turn it on first before buying.  Thanks for any help you can give me!

Benita


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> Quick question for Machine Embroidery people!!!  Does anyone have a Brother Pacesetter 8500?  There is one on craigslist that I'm considering but I don't know anything about the machine....  Or truth be told, anything about machine embroidery!  Is there anything I should specifically look for?  I found this information about the machine http://www.oksewingandvacuum.com/8500.htm   any opinions?  The price they are asking is really reasonable, I would have to go and pick it up so I would make them turn it on first before buying.  Thanks for any help you can give me!
> 
> Benita


Make sure it has a big hoop!

OOOH! I see it does!!!


----------



## emcreative

sahm1000 said:


> Quick question for Machine Embroidery people!!!  Does anyone have a Brother Pacesetter 8500?  There is one on craigslist that I'm considering but I don't know anything about the machine....  Or truth be told, anything about machine embroidery!  Is there anything I should specifically look for?  I found this information about the machine http://www.oksewingandvacuum.com/8500.htm   any opinions?  The price they are asking is really reasonable, I would have to go and pick it up so I would make them turn it on first before buying.  Thanks for any help you can give me!
> 
> Benita


I don't own one yet but I have been investigating them for purchase.  One thing I didn't see was any way to import new designs? (Cartoon characters, etc).  There doesnt' seem to be a USB port or anything (or did I miss it)?


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> I don't own one yet but I have been investigating them for purchase.  One thing I didn't see was any way to import new designs? (Cartoon characters, etc).  There doesnt' seem to be a USB port or anything (or did I miss it)?



It looks like you'd need PED Basic for it. I could only find the Disney version on the Brother site: http://www.brother-usa.com/Homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=PC8500D  I would think that would be the same, but without the Disney designs??


----------



## LisaZoe

sahm1000 said:


> Quick question for Machine Embroidery people!!!  Does anyone have a Brother Pacesetter 8500?  There is one on craigslist that I'm considering but I don't know anything about the machine....  Or truth be told, anything about machine embroidery!  Is there anything I should specifically look for?  I found this information about the machine http://www.oksewingandvacuum.com/8500.htm   any opinions?  The price they are asking is really reasonable, I would have to go and pick it up so I would make them turn it on first before buying.  Thanks for any help you can give me!
> 
> Benita





emcreative said:


> I don't own one yet but I have been investigating them for purchase.  One thing I didn't see was any way to import new designs? (Cartoon characters, etc).  There doesnt' seem to be a USB port or anything (or did I miss it)?



I don't have that one but looking over the specs it looks like a nice model. The large embroidery size is especially appealing. 

I think most (all?) Brothers require a separate piece of hardware to allow you to get designs from the computer to the machine. That's an additional $100+ in addition to the cost of the designs. The only other way to get new embroidery designs is to buy their embroidery memory cards... and those aren't cheap.


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> It looks like you'd need PED Basic for it. I could only find the Disney version on the Brother site: http://www.brother-usa.com/Homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=PC8500D  I would think that would be the same, but without the Disney designs??



Even with PED basic don't you still need some way to "carry" the information on to the machine?  I am not seeing any time of input port availability.


----------



## sahm1000

On the listing it says that it comes with PED basic.  But like I said, I'm very uninformed on how the machines work.  I understand hooking it up using a USB port, but if it doesn't have one I am afraid I don't understand how it works! And you know if I buy it I want to use some of Heather's designs!

I did email the seller and asked how the transfer of patterns (or whatever they are called) works.  I also asked basic questions like how old is it, was it frequently used, has it been used recently to see if it works, etc.

The seller is only asking $400 so I thought it was a good deal since the embroidery space is almost 5x12.  

Any other thoughts, I really appreciate it!


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> Thought I'd share this in case anyone is trying to think of something HP to do for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I didn't count the yellow studs!)


 So cute!  that might be good for Kyle!



sahm1000 said:


> Quick question for Machine Embroidery people!!!  Does anyone have a Brother Pacesetter 8500?  There is one on craigslist that I'm considering but I don't know anything about the machine....  Or truth be told, anything about machine embroidery!  Is there anything I should specifically look for?  I found this information about the machine http://www.oksewingandvacuum.com/8500.htm   any opinions?  The price they are asking is really reasonable, I would have to go and pick it up so I would make them turn it on first before buying.  Thanks for any help you can give me!
> 
> Benita


It looks good



teresajoy said:


> It looks like you'd need PED Basic for it. I could only find the Disney version on the Brother site: http://www.brother-usa.com/Homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=PC8500D  I would think that would be the same, but without the Disney designs??


Oh Teresa I think I am in LOVE with that machine!  I wonder how $$ it is....



LisaZoe said:


> I don't have that one but looking over the specs it looks like a nice model. The large embroidery size is especially appealing.
> 
> I think most (all?) Brothers require a separate piece of hardware to allow you to get designs from the computer to the machine. That's an additional $100+ in addition to the cost of the designs. The only other way to get new embroidery designs is to buy their embroidery memory cards... and those aren't cheap.


No not all brothers require more software.  I just hook mine up with a USB cord and download and save it to my machine and I am off.    That is one of the selling features I liked with mine.  The down side of mine is I only have a 4x4 hoop.  If mine had a 5x7 I would be in heaven!  
http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=nv900d


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> Even with PED basic don't you still need some way to "carry" the information on to the machine?  I am not seeing any time of input port availability.



It says it works with PED Basic, so there must be a slot somewhere. 


sahm1000 said:


> On the listing it says that it comes with PED basic.  But like I said, I'm very uninformed on how the machines work.  I understand hooking it up using a USB port, but if it doesn't have one I am afraid I don't understand how it works! And you know if I buy it I want to use some of Heather's designs!
> 
> I did email the seller and asked how the transfer of patterns (or whatever they are called) works.  I also asked basic questions like how old is it, was it frequently used, has it been used recently to see if it works, etc.
> 
> The seller is only asking $400 so I thought it was a good deal since the embroidery space is almost 5x12.
> 
> Any other thoughts, I really appreciate it!



It sounds like a pretty good deal Benita, especially since it comes with PED Basic. That is what you will use to download Heather's designs and put them into your machine


----------



## NaeNae

sahm1000 said:


> On the listing it says that it comes with PED basic.  But like I said, I'm very uninformed on how the machines work.  I understand hooking it up using a USB port, but if it doesn't have one I am afraid I don't understand how it works! And you know if I buy it I want to use some of Heather's designs!
> 
> I did email the seller and asked how the transfer of patterns (or whatever they are called) works.  I also asked basic questions like how old is it, was it frequently used, has it been used recently to see if it works, etc.
> 
> The seller is only asking $400 so I thought it was a good deal since the embroidery space is almost 5x12.
> 
> Any other thoughts, I really appreciate it!



There is a card slot on the side of the machine.  You will import the design into PE basic and then save it to the card.  PE basic should have the card reader with it.  Here is a picture of the card slot that I found.  It's on a website from New Zeland that is similiar to our ebay but it's the only picture I could find of the side of the machine.
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Crafts/Sewing/Sewing-machines/auction-226376288.htm
Hope this helps answer some questions.


----------



## LisaZoe

sahm1000 said:


> On the listing it says that it comes with PED basic.  But like I said, I'm very uninformed on how the machines work.  I understand hooking it up using a USB port, but if it doesn't have one I am afraid I don't understand how it works! And you know if I buy it I want to use some of Heather's designs!
> 
> I did email the seller and asked how the transfer of patterns (or whatever they are called) works.  I also asked basic questions like how old is it, was it frequently used, has it been used recently to see if it works, etc.
> 
> The seller is only asking $400 so I thought it was a good deal since the embroidery space is almost 5x12.
> 
> Any other thoughts, I really appreciate it!



You can get blank memory cards if it doesn't come with one. I think PED Basic usually comes with a blank card, though. Of course I don't have that yet so I can't be sure. 

From what I've ready, you get a memory card reader/writer with PED Basic that hooks to your PC with a USB connection. You use it to write to a blank memory card that plugs into a slot on the sewing machine. I'm not sure all that PED Basic does beyond that but it doesn't look like it has digitizing capabilities.


----------



## ncmomof2

I just bought the Jenome Juno Serger 3434D.  Does anyone have it?  What do you think?  I don't want to open it until I am sure I will keep it.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## sahm1000

I got an answer from the seller, I'm not sure I understand what the serial port is though............


Here is the answer...


I haven't used the PEDesign myself.  My mother-in-law did use it and seemed very happy with it.  It does not have USB it uses a serial port but I don't know the number of pins required.  You could probably get a converter at Fry's for a few bucks.

I turned it on to make sure it still works but the last time I used it was over a year ago (which is why I'm selling it).  It has remained in it's case to protect it from the elements, my family is very big on sewing and we are very careful about how we take care of our machines.


Any other thoughts??


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

emcreative said:


> Thought I'd share this in case anyone is trying to think of something HP to do for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I didn't count the yellow studs!)




What do you use to attach them to clothes? What kind of "glue"? 

Here are some pics of my new "studio" (We just moved so please excuse the mess..lol) Sorry for the large pics


----------



## emcreative

JustcallmeHappy said:


> What do you use to attach them to clothes? What kind of "glue"?



Hotfix comes with an adhesive already on the back.  You use a hot iron to make them adhere.


----------



## aimeeg

sahm1000 said:


> I got an answer from the seller, I'm not sure I understand what the serial port is though............
> 
> 
> Here is the answer...
> 
> 
> I haven't used the PEDesign myself.  My mother-in-law did use it and seemed very happy with it.  It does not have USB it uses a serial port but I don't know the number of pins required.  You could probably get a converter at Fry's for a few bucks.
> 
> I turned it on to make sure it still works but the last time I used it was over a year ago (which is why I'm selling it).  It has remained in it's case to protect it from the elements, my family is very big on sewing and we are very careful about how we take care of our machines.
> 
> 
> Any other thoughts??



I do not want to be the black rain cloud but I would be very leery of buying a used sewing machine. I think having a warranty is a really smart thing. I bought my Brother PE 700II from the hsn.com. The first machine was a lemon and they exchanged no questions asked. They were really good about the whole process. It made life a lot easier. I know how hard I have been on my Viking. I would never ever want to buy that Viking from someone else.


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> I decided to totally do what I keep talking about and have FUN FLUFFY clothes for our upcoming trip- and Hubby is playing along (as long as the shirt is black, lol!)!  I thought you all might get a chuckle about what we're wearing to the parks! (I did not sew the clothes, and thank you Heather Sue for your AWESOME appliques!!)
> 
> *Star Wars Day:*
> My Imperial Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Up Day:*



They all look great and I was also wondering where you got them they look really comfy for a summer dress!!

I just saw your answer on where you got them and unfortunatly there is not one near me.


----------



## Tink'linBell

Hi Everyone,
 I am new to this thread and new to sewing. We are getting ready for a trip in October and I want to make something for my DD and maybe a t shirt applique for DS. I love what you do here and am excited about learning from all of you!


----------



## aimeeg

JustcallmeHappy said:


>



Thanks for posting the pics! I love seeing everyone sewing spaces. Great job getting everything in order. I hope you enjoy it! 



Tink'linBell said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this thread and new to sewing. We are getting ready for a trip in October and I want to make something for my DD and maybe a t shirt applique for DS. I love what you do here and am excited about learning from all of you!



Welcome . . . beware you can get addicted! LOL


The Latest- 

Here is DD Anastasia dress. I had a few things going against me this afternoon. 1. Drizella is at camp. 2. It rained today. 3. The dress is slightly big. 4. My old camera sucks.  These were s few of the first appliques I did. DD is irritated that the black Cheshire Cat is on her dress. She is right. It is clipart of the Cheshire Cat. Stitchontime designed it and I guess she used the Cheshire Cat as a base. 






























I could not get good pics of DD from behind. The purple fabric splits and meets in the center.


----------



## HeatherSue

livndisney said:


> First buttonhole on this machine. I go to extreme measures to not have to do button holes. It took me like 10 miniutes to do three. So I see more button holes in my future LOL
> 
> ok, I have to share. Morgan has been a little ummmm "difficult" (Yes HeatherSue I KNOW you have a hard time believeing that). But being sick and some adoption stuff has made her not such a fun person.  Anyway, I posted a few days ago the Dalmation necklace I made. I gave it to her today and told her to put it in away. She asked if she could try it on. LOL And then wore it until bedtime. I just peeked in on her....... she hung it from her mirror so it is the first thing she sees in the morning.


 for my little angel, and  her patient mother. 



emcreative said:


>


I am thrilled that you used the patches I sent!! I love that you're wearing them yourself!!!  Yay!!  You rock, Marah!



Tykatmadismomma said:


>


You two are so cute!! I'd say you have a Disney lover on your hands!



NiniMorris said:


> I warn you...I almost decided not to post this here...but I think good sense left and I'm putting it out for the world to see anyway...
> 
> I was at my DIL's last night helping with her second dress (still really green on the way the sewing machine works but is full of ideas - got to encourage that!) I was watching and playing with my little angelic 2 year old grand daughter...you know the kind...will NEVER be able to do wrong in her grandmother's eyes...
> 
> She, DGD2, decided she wanted me to take her potty.  Being the dutiful grandmother I sat in there with her while she ...er ...went #2.  (yes we have several 'potty' songs we sing to keep her occupied and on the potty.  She is very impatient!)  All of a sudden, she jumps up and looks to view her ...um progress.  And starts screaming "Mickey Mouse, Mickey Mouse!!"  I thought she was refering to the fact we ae using the bribe...I mean reward...of  a trip to Disney if she completes potty training before we go.  (to be honest she is going regardless, but she doesn't have to know that!)
> 
> Nope, she was refering to the shape of her ...er..um..the 'results' of what was in her potty!  Yup...a Mickey Head!!!!
> 
> You can tell she is from me!
> 
> Nini  Morris


Oh, that is HILARIOUS!!!!!! 



TravelinGal said:


> quick post for those who sell their things on ebay/etsy etc...  Saw this article about colors from a sewing forum and thought it was interesting.  One doesn't always think about the webpage colors...
> 
> http://sew-whats-new.com/group/etsysellers/forum/topic/show?id=2031451:Topic:68593&xgs=1


That is really interesting!



emcreative said:


> Thanks Kell!  I got the dresses at a store called "Meijer" that we have up here in Michigan.  It's pretty much a Walmart (24 hour superstore).  I really didn't want to get the white ones, but they didn't have any black or red left in my size.  They aren't the most flattering things but they will be cool and very comfortable!


Yes, it's like WalMart with good produce! 



Rebecuberduber said:


> Hey, all!  You probably don't remember me.  I posted some during the winter.  Anyway, got real busy and stopped sewing for a while, as well as posting on the internet.  I'm back now, though, and have three sewing projects up and running.  I also decided to check in on the ladies I came to love so much on the disboutique!  It's good to see you guys still here and going strong!  We also are planning a Disney trip in January.  I'm psyched!  It's a long ways away, but that's how it goes from Alaska.  Anyway, I'm glad to be back!!


I remember you!! That's awesome that you're planning another trip in January.  

We'll be here on the Dis until they shut us down!!



sahm1000 said:


> Quick question for Machine Embroidery people!!!  Does anyone have a Brother Pacesetter 8500?  There is one on craigslist that I'm considering but I don't know anything about the machine....  Or truth be told, anything about machine embroidery!  Is there anything I should specifically look for?  I found this information about the machine http://www.oksewingandvacuum.com/8500.htm   any opinions?  The price they are asking is really reasonable, I would have to go and pick it up so I would make them turn it on first before buying.  Thanks for any help you can give me!
> 
> Benita


This sounds like a great deal for that machine!  I just looked on ebay under completed items and that machine went up to $650 in an auction. But, it didn't sell because the reserve wasn't met.  That one didn't come with PES basic. I saw a couple of other listings on craigslist for this machine for $800+.  So, I'd say it's a good deal! 



JustcallmeHappy said:


>


That looks very nice!! I love looking at your fabrics!!



Tink'linBell said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this thread and new to sewing. We are getting ready for a trip in October and I want to make something for my DD and maybe a t shirt applique for DS. I love what you do here and am excited about learning from all of you!


!!!  We're always happy to have new members!  Make sure you read through the first post in this thread and familiarize yourself with the FAQs and such.


----------



## eeyore3847

Just finished some Back to school customs!!! WOO HOO!! Got to get moving.. school starts in 4 weeks 6 days - not that I am counting 






and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!





Lori


----------



## HeatherSue

aimeeg said:


>



That is SO cute!!  I would love to make Tessa something with Anastasia or Drizella on it for 1900 Park Fare.  Weird that she used the Chesire cat instead of the one from Cinderella.  I think it looks great and your average person would not know the difference!


----------



## eeyore3847

aimeeg said:


> i could not get good pics of dd from behind. The purple fabric splits and meets in the center.



just devine!!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

eeyore3847 said:


> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


How old is JoJo now?  Will she be in kindergarten or 1st grade? She's growing up, that's for sure!  Both of those outfits are adorable!!  I especially love the dot one!


----------



## Tinker_

Hey guys!  I need some help!  We are going to MNSSHP (the very first one!) and DS who is 3 needs a Prince Charming costume!  I am not at all thrilled about the pre made ones online, and was wondering if any of you ladies could recommend someone who makes them?  I have seen so cute ones with the white tops, but would like the set with the blue top and maroon pants.  I looked on ETSY and EBAY- but not much luck at all!  HELP!  Any pictures or recommendations would be appreciated!  I also sew, but can not find a pattern- and cant begin to figure out how I would do the opulets (sp?) for the shoulders.


----------



## eeyore3847

HeatherSue said:


> How old is JoJo now?  Will she be in kindergarten or 1st grade? She's growing up, that's for sure!  Both of those outfits are adorable!!  I especially love the dot one!



those pics when I looked at the date are almost a year apart... so she has grown up a bit. she starts 1st grade this year! She turns 6 on halloween this year. I was able to have her start early kindy last year! she is so excited for school this year!
Lori


----------



## lovesdumbo

WOW!!! SO many cool things posted lately!!!!  Love the Step dress, the black & white DHS dress, the super cute Minnie outfit....... Real life has been getting in the way of me posting.

I did book a family trip to the Disney 7/29 to 8/5.  Now I need to get sewing!  I don't think I'll make too much-the kids still have stuff that fits and DD(10) thinks she's too old.  I do want to make DD(6) an Up outfit-likely a Vida and a Buzz sundress-just a simple A-line with bias binding finish and straps.  I got the comic strip Buzz fabric from fabricsgalore for that.  



I did want to ask those who have used comic book boards do you use the "regular" comic book size 7 x 10 1/2?  Do you think 8 1/2 x 11 "magazine" sized ones would work?


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

eeyore3847 said:


> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Love it!!!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!!! SO many cool things posted lately!!!!  Love the Step dress, the black & white DHS dress, the super cute Minnie outfit....... Real life has been getting in the way of me posting.
> 
> I did book a family trip to the Disney 7/29 to 8/5.  Now I need to get sewing!  I don't think I'll make too much-the kids still have stuff that fits and DD(10) thinks she's too old.  I do want to make DD(6) an Up outfit-likely a Vida and a Buzz sundress-just a simple A-line with bias binding finish and straps.  I got the comic strip Buzz fabric from fabricsgalore for that.
> 
> 
> 
> I did want to ask those who have used comic book boards do you use the "regular" comic book size 7 x 10 1/2?  Do you think 8 1/2 x 11 "magazine" sized ones would work?



Mine that I just got are the 7 X 10 1/2


----------



## princessmom29

eeyore3847 said:


> those pics when I looked at the date are almost a year apart... so she has grown up a bit. she starts 1st grade this year! She turns 6 on halloween this year. I was able to have her start early kindy last year! she is so excited for school this year!
> Lori



My DD will be 6 october 25. She is going into K this year. I could only find one school locally that would take a child early for K . It was a very religious school, and their academics are questionable at best. It really bummed me out b/c she was so ready for K. I really just don't agree with having an absolute age requirement.



I know that there is a meet in October, but is anyone from the Disbotique going to WDW over Thanksgiving? Our trip is Nov 26- Dec 2.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

This is SO adorable!!!!!  I love the pink and purple!!!  

My husband just informed me that he thinks I am addicted to this board!    Why yes, I am!!!!  This board makes me want a new sewing machine too!!!

I finally purchased a rotary cutter (don't know why I didn't get one earlier), but I definitely need a bigger mat to cut on!


----------



## jessica52877

sahm1000 said:


> On the listing it says that it comes with PED basic.  But like I said, I'm very uninformed on how the machines work.  I understand hooking it up using a USB port, but if it doesn't have one I am afraid I don't understand how it works! And you know if I buy it I want to use some of Heather's designs!
> 
> I did email the seller and asked how the transfer of patterns (or whatever they are called) works.  I also asked basic questions like how old is it, was it frequently used, has it been used recently to see if it works, etc.
> 
> The seller is only asking $400 so I thought it was a good deal since the embroidery space is almost 5x12.
> 
> Any other thoughts, I really appreciate it!



I think it sounds like a wonderful deal. I would of course ask that when you got there that you can turn it on and play with it for a few minutes. Take some stablizer and just stitch out a design on it to make sure it works. 

I think you got your answer by now but with PED basic you'll save Heather's designs to your card and put in the slot of the machine. I have no idea what the other thing was she was talking about.


----------



## Jennia

Jenjulia said:


> I am a lonely lurker. Hopefully I am not driving you nuts! I have this pattern: http://www.virginiaquilter.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/p-PRNCSS.html?E+scstore. It isn't pieced, it's appliqued but it was really cute when my mom and I saw it in person. I have the pattern here but I haven't found time to sew it. someday....: I so do not have the skills to do the applique like that yet!
> 
> I want to thank Aimeeg and jham for their help with the peasant dress a month ago...it ended up being a super cute nightgown for dd. I went on the larger side because it's hard to get clothes over J's head. She doesn't like to stand still for long, lol.  My trouble was that I needed a 5/6 bodice on a 3 length (J's 23" around the chest and tummy). I didn't do the tie back because I was farther along than that, but I want to do that the next time. It's a super cute idea. Do any of you have a particular pattern for those ties? Carla C's Simply Sweet dress pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt.



You've done sooo much, love the 4th of July dress! 



LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> Carla



Have fun in FL, and love the dresses! Can't wait for the mommy size pattern, yay! 


minnie2 said:


> Here is my latest!  I am pretty proud of it!  I have to thank Jessica for all her help and her telling me I could do it!  Oh and it is a total case of er famous shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes were really hard so I hope with practice I will get better at them.
> 
> 
> Oh and look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my brother said when I showed him 'youa re all Disney all the time huh?'
> 
> Ok off to finish uploading my pics from Atlanta AG and meeting Jessica!  Oh and catching up on this thread.



Shirt looks great! 



minnie2 said:


> Oh no!  Feel better I hope you don't need surgery.
> 
> 
> I finally uploaded our trip pics.  Sorry for all the pics I can't just pick one.
> Nikki at the IL airport dressed to match her AG doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating with matching outfits I made.  They where amazing with her Celiac Gluten free Diet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle making his Build a bear from Mema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik making hers.  She got hers for doing so well on her report card from us.  Mema spoiled her at AG place!
> Off to meet Jessica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture!  All the kids got along so well!
> Jessica and I couldn't stop talking.  We had so much fun.  Her stuff is even more amazing in person.



American Girl Place looks so fun, I look forward to taking Violet there some day. Looks like you guys had so much fun, and that the kids all had a blast! 



tricia said:


> We were at a wedding this weekend.  Just wanna show off pics of my handsome boys.  And I have none with just them, so you get DH and I too.


What a lovely family!


mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have another one to make!
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics of the rest of the dress because she wasn't in the mood to pose today, she was packing to go to my mom's for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.



OH LOVE IT!!! And geez, I think I hate your sister too lol! 



emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.



YAY!! I'm glad you have an official date!



littlepeppers said:


> I think that I'm going to throw away my DS Mickey pumpkin shirt.  I just can't applique in small sport.  I totally ruined his shirt.  I think that I may just order him a Mickey Halloween shirt.
> 
> So sad.  I had wanted to do a Marie appliq., all dreams & hopes gone.
> 
> Sorry about the pouting, but no one is home to listen.  Just the sleeping 2yr old DD.



Aww I'm so sorry! I feel this way all the time, so don't feel alone!! Just keep trying, though, and it helps me if I go really really slow.


----------



## eeyore3847

princessmom29 said:


> My DD will be 6 october 25. She is going into K this year. I could only find one school locally that would take a child early for K . It was a very religious school, and their academics are questionable at best. It really bummed me out b/c she was so ready for K. I really just don't agree with having an absolute age requirement.



I sent her to a charter school that allowed the open enrollment. there is only a few that allow it here in AZ. I drove out of my way every day for her to go there. I knew she was ready... some districts will do it if you ask and have a child tested... many schools do not like to pass children forward. the charter school had a minor test to give her to make sure she was ready to do that...  They believe that children can do the work on a child by child basis.... I don;t agree either on the policy of just the age.. I think there should always be a testing day available to parents to bring there kids, if they score a certain % - then they should be let in.. but then there is budget cuts etc. that I think play into that as well.
Lori


----------



## HeatherSue

Tinker_ said:


> Hey guys!  I need some help!  We are going to MNSSHP (the very first one!) and DS who is 3 needs a Prince Charming costume!  I am not at all thrilled about the pre made ones online, and was wondering if any of you ladies could recommend someone who makes them?  I have seen so cute ones with the white tops, but would like the set with the blue top and maroon pants.  I looked on ETSY and EBAY- but not much luck at all!  HELP!  Any pictures or recommendations would be appreciated!  I also sew, but can not find a pattern- and cant begin to figure out how I would do the opulets (sp?) for the shoulders.


I made this one for Sawyer a little over a year ago.  I can't believe how little he looks in these pictures!




Here are my notes on the pattern and modifications I used:
Jacket: Simplicity 9862, style C. I shortened the jacket and straightened the bell shape at the bottom. I left off the ruffles, the ascot, and the stripe down the middle and shortened the sleeves. Then, I added embellishments. Pants: McCalls 4283, style F. I then added a stripe. Any simple pants pattern would work. CarlaC's easy fit pants would be great




You can kind of see how I did the shoulder things in this one. I just bought the braiding and glued it onto the shoulder in 2 strips. I had a really hard time working with that braiding!



lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!!! SO many cool things posted lately!!!!  Love the Step dress, the black & white DHS dress, the super cute Minnie outfit....... Real life has been getting in the way of me posting.
> 
> I did book a family trip to the Disney 7/29 to 8/5.  Now I need to get sewing!  I don't think I'll make too much-the kids still have stuff that fits and DD(10) thinks she's too old.  I do want to make DD(6) an Up outfit-likely a Vida and a Buzz sundress-just a simple A-line with bias binding finish and straps.  I got the comic strip Buzz fabric from fabricsgalore for that.
> 
> 
> 
> I did want to ask those who have used comic book boards do you use the "regular" comic book size 7 x 10 1/2?  Do you think 8 1/2 x 11 "magazine" sized ones would work?


Great news about your upcoming trip!

I use the 7x10 1/2" boards.  The bigger size wouldn't fit on my shelves.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> My husband just informed me that he thinks I am addicted to this board!    Why yes, I am!!!!  This board makes me want a new sewing machine too!!!
> 
> I finally purchased a rotary cutter (don't know why I didn't get one earlier), but I definitely need a bigger mat to cut on!


It will just keep going, too!  I always need a bigger or better something!


----------



## ncmomof2

eeyore3847 said:


> Lori



I love it!  I love everything you make.  You fabric choices are the best.

This is what I made today.  I have been itching to sew but I have been trouble coming up with what I want to make for our trip.  I know I want to make a pink outfit like the one on here a few days ago.  I bought the minnie fabric today, now I have to figure out what others will go with it!






Any opinions on the Janome 3434 D serger?


----------



## jeniamt

Ahhh, lost all my quotes.  So many cute stuff but no way I'm going back some 20 pages!




HeatherSue said:


> That is SO cute!!  I would love to make Tessa something with Anastasia or Drizella on it for 1900 Park Fare.  Weird that she used the Chesire cat instead of the one from Cinderella.  I think it looks great and your average person would not know the difference!



Love how you say "your average person."  That cracked me up!



princessmom29 said:


> My DD will be 6 october 25. She is going into K this year. I could only find one school locally that would take a child early for K . It was a very religious school, and their academics are questionable at best. It really bummed me out b/c she was so ready for K. I really just don't agree with having an absolute age requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that there is a meet in October, but is anyone from the Disbotique going to WDW over Thanksgiving? Our trip is Nov 26- Dec 2.



We are going to the MK on November 20th.  Booked our flights last week, $49 down from BWI to Orlando.  Wahoo!  We'll get to DW on Thursday, do MK on Friday and leave for our cruise on Saturday!


----------



## emcreative

We just booked this today (for July 21)

OMG!!!!

http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/06/24/disney-debuts-magic-kingdom-wishes-dessert-party/


----------



## HeatherSue

ncmomof2 said:


> I love it!  I love everything you make.  You fabric choices are the best.
> 
> This is what I made today.  I have been itching to sew but I have been trouble coming up with what I want to make for our trip.  I know I want to make a pink outfit like the one on here a few days ago.  I bought the minnie fabric today, now I have to figure out what others will go with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the Janome 3434 D serger?


I love that fabric, it's a very cute dress!  Your daughter is growing!!  She is such a pretty little thing!



jeniamt said:


> Love how you say "your average person."  That cracked me up!


Well, none of us are exactly average.    In fact, I just went to the zoo with a friend over the weekend.  When she saw my stroller bag and my lime green mickey head with "HeatherSue" on it, she said "Heather, you're a dork."  I agreed.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished some Back to school customs!!! WOO HOO!! Got to get moving.. school starts in 4 weeks 6 days - not that I am counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Love the second one- I didnt see it listed on etsy or ebay...so cute...


aimeeg said:


> Thanks for posting the pics! I love seeing everyone sewing spaces. Great job getting everything in order. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome . . . beware you can get addicted! LOL
> 
> 
> The Latest-
> 
> Here is DD Anastasia dress. I had a few things going against me this afternoon. 1. Drizella is at camp. 2. It rained today. 3. The dress is slightly big. 4. My old camera sucks.  These were s few of the first appliques I did. DD is irritated that the black Cheshire Cat is on her dress. She is right. It is clipart of the Cheshire Cat. Stitchontime designed it and I guess she used the Cheshire Cat as a base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not get good pics of DD from behind. The purple fabric splits and meets in the center.


well okay, she's right about the cat- but I'm sure it's not going to be a big deal when she's there. I love this- was the back hard to figure out? 
Really cute. I wish I had an embroidery machine.
I guess for our next trip Ill be doing things "by hand" but I could never do the eyes. guess I'll have to use fabric paint and tooth picks!


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> We just booked this today (for July 21)
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/06/24/disney-debuts-magic-kingdom-wishes-dessert-party/


Wow, that is awesome!! My mouth was watering just looking at all of those desserts.  I have no doubt that I could eat $17.99 worth of desserts...and then some.


----------



## eeyore3847

ncmomof2 said:


> I love it!  I love everything you make.  You fabric choices are the best.
> 
> This is what I made today.  I have been itching to sew but I have been trouble coming up with what I want to make for our trip.  I know I want to make a pink outfit like the one on here a few days ago.  I bought the minnie fabric today, now I have to figure out what others will go with it!


Oh I like that.... I love those fabric choices!

Lori


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


> Wow, that is awesome!! My mouth was watering just looking at all of those desserts.  I have no doubt that I could eat $17.99 worth of desserts...and then some.



We thought it might be nice to have a place to SIT DOWN and not battle a huge crowd for the parade/fireworks!


----------



## woodkins

princessmom29 said:


> My DD will be 6 october 25. She is going into K this year. I could only find one school locally that would take a child early for K . It was a very religious school, and their academics are questionable at best. It really bummed me out b/c she was so ready for K. I really just don't agree with having an absolute age requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that there is a meet in October, but is anyone from the Disbotique going to WDW over Thanksgiving? Our trip is Nov 26- Dec 2.



Wow that is late to start K. We are in NY and my dd will have just turned 7 in Aug and is going into 2nd grade (she started K just after turning 5). The rule here is that to enter K they must be 5 yrs by Dec. 1st of that school year. I just miss you for your trip, we are heading down Dec. 10th.


----------



## eeyore3847

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Love the second one- I didnt see it listed on etsy or ebay...so cute...




hmmmmm keep looking


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> We just booked this today (for July 21)
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/06/24/disney-debuts-magic-kingdom-wishes-dessert-party/



If only you were booked 1 month later we would be there on the same night Marah! You have to let us know how it goes! I am booked for August 21st.... 
can you guess which of Heather's appliques are going on my dessert party outfit???


----------



## mirandag819

aimeeg said:


> Thanks for posting the pics! I love seeing everyone sewing spaces. Great job getting everything in order. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome . . . beware you can get addicted! LOL
> 
> 
> The Latest-
> 
> Here is DD Anastasia dress. I had a few things going against me this afternoon. 1. Drizella is at camp. 2. It rained today. 3. The dress is slightly big. 4. My old camera sucks.  These were s few of the first appliques I did. DD is irritated that the black Cheshire Cat is on her dress. She is right. It is clipart of the Cheshire Cat. Stitchontime designed it and I guess she used the Cheshire Cat as a base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not get good pics of DD from behind. The purple fabric splits and meets in the center.



WOW! That is soooooooooooo cute! I can't wait to see Drizella! Did you use a pattern for the back? I don't think I have seen that before but I love it!


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> If only you were booked 1 month later we would be there on the same night Marah! You have to let us know how it goes! I am booked for August 21st....
> can you guess which of Heather's appliques are going on my dessert party outfit???




LOL!!! Too bad we're missing each other!

(Are you renting a locker to store clothes before changes?)


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> We just booked this today (for July 21)
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/06/24/disney-debuts-magic-kingdom-wishes-dessert-party/



My mom just told me today that my dad got tickets for their trip next week for this.  I think they're taking AbbyGrace on her birthday.  It's such a great idea!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> LOL!!! Too bad we're missing each other!
> 
> (Are you renting a locker to store clothes before changes?)



HAHA for the MK we will be at the Poly so it shouldn't be too hard to run back to the room for changes..... or maybe the VIP tour guide can help hold a bag of clothes


----------



## princessmom29

woodkins said:


> Wow that is late to start K. We are in NY and my dd will have just turned 7 in Aug and is going into 2nd grade (she started K just after turning 5). The rule here is that to enter K they must be 5 yrs by Dec. 1st of that school year. I just miss you for your trip, we are heading down Dec. 10th.


We start school usually the second week in August. It is aug 10th this year. The cutoff is 5 by sept 1st to start K. I have heard lots of people on the Dis talk about early enterence and "redshirting" a child to hold them out another year. The consensus was the kids are anwhere from 4 to 7 entering K depending on early enterance versus redshirting. The redshirting thing is a whole other debate. Some say that certian parents are doing it only to give there kids an advantage in sports, ect.. We will have a seven year old in K this year at the private school DD will go to. I am just not sure how i feel about that. He is a head taller than my DD at least and big even for a 7 year old. I get the impression that it was more about mom needing to hold on to her baby than him not being ready. He will turn 7 the first week in Sept, so basically he got held out one year on top of being an early birthday. 



eeyore3847 said:


> I sent her to a charter school that allowed the open enrollment. there is only a few that allow it here in AZ. I drove out of my way every day for her to go there. I knew she was ready... some districts will do it if you ask and have a child tested... many schools do not like to pass children forward. the charter school had a minor test to give her to make sure she was ready to do that...  They believe that children can do the work on a child by child basis.... I don;t agree either on the policy of just the age.. I think there should always be a testing day available to parents to bring there kids, if they score a certain % - then they should be let in.. but then there is budget cuts etc. that I think play into that as well.
> Lori



Yea, DD scored 96 on a pretty comprehensive K readiness test that her preschool gave when she was 4, almost 5. They recommended that she go onto K, but she had to do K-4 b/c no one private or public would take her early with the exception of the one bad school.


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> Anyway, here's the same skirt without the pettislip.




Lisa, I just love this. I can't wait for the pattern. Would a nylon chiffon work for the lacey part?



revrob said:


> ATTENTION!  THOSE IN NEED OF RUFFLE INSTRUCTION!
> I just got this week's Martha Pullen newsletter in my email box.  There was this ruffling tip:
> 
> GATHERING IDEA FROM MARIA FROM UPSTATE NEW YORK
> When I need to gather fabric, especially when adding a full skirt to a little dress, this is what I do instead of 2 sets of running stitches:
> I attach a button to one side of a long heavy piece of DMC thread and place the thread just above the seam line.  Then I zigzag over it so that the bottom of the zigzag is at the seam line (so I don't have to remove it).  When I gather, the thread never breaks, and I can pull out the DMC when I've put the first basting stitches into the seam.  Works great, and the button keeps the thread from pulling in while I gather.  It also helps when I pull out the DMC thread.  Plus  I can use it again!
> 
> 
> I had read different variations, but I don't know that I've ever heard of using a button to help pull in the gathers.  Thought this might help someone!



I won't be offended if you call me stupid. I've read this 3 times, and I'm not sure I get what you do with the button. Could someone read this to me "slowly". I might get it then. 



LisaZoe said:


> Yes, that's what I use. It's pretty easy to peel an applique off a tee once the stitching is removed. Usualls enough 'stick' left that I don't need to put more fusible on to move to another tee. I first thought of moving an applique when I made a 100th day of school tee for Zoe. I didn't like to think of all the work that went into something worn just once. I actually ended up putting it on a tee that she'd just about outgrown, too, so I didn't feel like I was 'wasting' a tee. Yup, I'm that cheap.
> 
> Oh, speaking of the tee, I thought it came out really cute. Zoe liked my letter 'monsters' that I'd done on tees and asked if they could be more girly. I added the crowns with jewels, eyelashes, 'lipstick' and nail/claw polish and we were good.



Your monsters are too cute! I like your idea for the larger appliques. Do you by chance have a picture of the appliques you did, where the extra fabric should fray? I'd like to see how that works. 



HeatherSue said:


> I know where you can get a machine applique of a cutie Esmerelda for a matching shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Kirsta will so love this! She loves Esmerelda! How cute with Lisa's skirt!



t-beri said:


> NO, no news.  Just hanging out contracting and waiting and walking and cleaning and contracting.
> .



Gone for a ride on a bumpy road yet?




LisaZoe said:


> I've also been told I ruined her life .



Kirsta likes to say that to me when I do something to embarress her. You'd think she was a teenager and not 8 years old. 



NiniMorris said:


> I
> Nope, she was refering to the shape of her ...er..um..the 'results' of what was in her potty!  Yup...a Mickey Head!!!!
> 
> You can tell she is from me!
> 
> Nini  Morris







emcreative said:


> Thought I'd share this in case anyone is trying to think of something HP to do for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I didn't count the yellow studs!)



Oh this is cute. I'd like to try the hot fix. 



sahm1000 said:


> On the listing it says that it comes with PED basic.  But like I said, I'm very uninformed on how the machines work.  I understand hooking it up using a USB port, but if it doesn't have one I am afraid I don't understand how it works! And you know if I buy it I want to use some of Heather's designs!
> 
> I did email the seller and asked how the transfer of patterns (or whatever they are called) works.  I also asked basic questions like how old is it, was it frequently used, has it been used recently to see if it works, etc.
> 
> The seller is only asking $400 so I thought it was a good deal since the embroidery space is almost 5x12.
> 
> Any other thoughts, I really appreciate it!



It does sound like a good deal. Did they say if it had been cleaned lately? Find out if they'd return it. Take it to a shop and have it cleaned. It would cost you more, but better that then being out $400. 

The PED is easy. It's the USB port basically. Plug into the computer, download your design to the PED (it has your memory card in it). When done, pull out the card and insert to the embroidery machine. 



aimeeg said:


> Thanks for posting the pics! I love seeing everyone sewing spaces. Great job getting everything in order. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome . . . beware you can get addicted! LOL
> 
> 
> The Latest-
> 
> Here is DD Anastasia dress. I had a few things going against me this afternoon. 1. Drizella is at camp. 2. It rained today. 3. The dress is slightly big. 4. My old camera sucks.  These were s few of the first appliques I did. DD is irritated that the black Cheshire Cat is on her dress. She is right. It is clipart of the Cheshire Cat. Stitchontime designed it and I guess she used the Cheshire Cat as a base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not get good pics of DD from behind. The purple fabric splits and meets in the center.



I love this, it's really gorgeous. The cat pretty much resembles Lucifer. 



Tinker_ said:


> Hey guys!  I need some help!  We are going to MNSSHP (the very first one!) and DS who is 3 needs a Prince Charming costume!  I am not at all thrilled about the pre made ones online, and was wondering if any of you ladies could recommend someone who makes them?  I have seen so cute ones with the white tops, but would like the set with the blue top and maroon pants.  I looked on ETSY and EBAY- but not much luck at all!  HELP!  Any pictures or recommendations would be appreciated!  I also sew, but can not find a pattern- and cant begin to figure out how I would do the opulets (sp?) for the shoulders.



I have versions:
This is my nephew, I used a halloween pattern, with the Chef's. And pretty much just put a belt on it. 






This was for a Big Give. I used an old halloween pattern I had. 






In both cases, I just zigzaged the fringe on at the shoulder seams. And I used the Easy fit Pant on YCMT and put yellow twill tape down the leg.


----------



## 2cutekidz

A sneak Peek...

I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.














The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.

ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's


----------



## ncmomof2

2cutekidz said:


>



Beautiful!!

I decided to make a matching headband for the dress I made today.  I found a tutorial online a few months ago.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

my*2*angels said:


> Sorry I have been MIA!  I had to have a VERY minor surgical procedure today that has left me with 10 STAPLES! UGH!


Ouch!  I hope you heal up quickly.


LisaZoe said:


> That's what I was thinking. Often the main difference between one size and the next isn't the waist but the length. I was thinking that since the waist is elastic, the seamstress will only need to pick the length that is right and cut the elastic to the length needed. I've seen comments on this thread from people frustrated when they make something in a size they thought was right but found out it's not long enough. Some commercial patterns list finished length of garments but not all do. Also, since sizing can vary so much depending on brand and style, it sometimes feels like a guessing game to get something strictly based on the size.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've shared my 'cheater' method for applique on tees yet.  I'm always worried I'll ruin a tee as I applique (it's happened a couple times).  Also, I have problems with my wrists and found that it's hard for me to wrestle with moving the tee shirt around as I applique. I decided to try doing the applique on a separate piece of fabric (a lightweight woven cotton) then add fusible to the back and attach to the tee.
> 
> The tee I made for Mya's Big Give was done that way as was the Jasmine tee I did for an earlier Big Give. I assembled the applique pieces onto the base fabric then appliqued as I would normally except I don't applique the outer edges. Once I had the applique done, I ironed fusible to the back of the base fabric and cut it to the shape I wanted then fused it in place on the tee. For Jasmine, I added the gold pieces for the 'frame' and satin stitched around it. For Tink I fused the oval and did a looser satin stitch around the edge of the oval. Since I planned to cover the edge with ricrac, I mostly used the satin stitch to keep the edges neat rather than for a finished look. Here are photos of those tees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd mention this as I've found it works really well for most applique designs to be added to purchased tees. If my applique doesn't work out, I haven't wasted the tee. Also, depending on how the applique is stitched to the tee, it's pretty easy to remove the applique and move it to a new tee - such as if the original tee is too small or stained. The tees below I did on base fabric as described above except I DID stitch around all edges of the applique. I then trimmed the base fabric leaving a narrow margin of it around the finished applique. I used a tight straight stitch to attach the applique following the outer line of the applique (I used thread that matched the base fabric). I wanted the edges of the base fabric to be able to fray a little so I cut the fusible so it went just past the edge of the applique stitching but left the base fabric margin mostly loose. However, the fusible could go all the way to the edge and the edge could be satin OR basic zigzag stitched to secure it in place.
> 
> Note: The applique are IS a bit stiffer than if it had been stitched directly onto the tee but really not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - something for people who don't applique to consider is resell tees that are well appliqued but might have problems with the tee itself, i.e holes or stains. You can cut around the applique leaving a narrow edge of the old tee then do as I described above to fuse and stitch to a new tee. I've done that for a couple ladies who had tees their kids had outgrown but had worn very little - if at all.


Thank you for the tips and I love the applique.


emcreative said:


> Can I just say...
> 
> THAT ROCKS!!!!
> 
> I keep saying we need fun clothes for grown up (and fluffy!) people!





my*2*angels said:


> That is so AWESOME!  I actually told my husband I want to make some things for myself for this trip!


So do you ladies think that this skirt would work for a teen pirate costume or a women's pirate costume skirt? 
Oops , I lost the picture of Lisa's new skirt.  

Lisa, could the skirt be created in an adult women's size? I am scared to measure my waist though.  (Off to go for a walk now. .. )


mrsmiller said:


> didn't this thread started a few days back!!!!!????????? so many pages already!!!
> Love the outfits posted, specially the disney studios black and white one!funny about your sister!!!  I used to be the "hated skinny one" and look at me know
> 
> I finally sew some things this morning!  i saw there is a give for a little girl size 24 mths and she likes spongebob so I had a little fabric around and made a vida dress for her, the funny thing is the first one I miscalculated the measurement  and came out a size 12 months (21 chest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so had to make another one  size 24mths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you love it when is that simple!!!!!
> 
> and the last piece I made today
> 
> I have 2 disboutique sisters to thank for the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to page 11..........


Those are all adorable. . .


LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.


Aha, there's the skirt.  So would it be appropriate for an adult women's pirate costume??  I need a costume for MNSSHP.



NaeNae said:


> Well I finally got my pictures downloaded from vacation.  Here is one of DH and me.


So cute!  What a beautiful background.


t-beri said:


> NO, no news.  Just hanging out contracting and waiting and walking and cleaning and contracting.
> 
> I am tired today though.  Very tired.  I am NOT so tired of people asking about the baby as I am of WAITING!!!  I could've waited patiently NOT in labor but this early labor stuff is Killing me!!  If I would've stayed w/ my OB I probably would have been induced already b/c he wanted to induce me a week early.  But that is actually one of the reasons why I changed to a midwife. That and my utter disdain for the hospital here.  And wanting to have a non invasive birth w/out all the fluorescent lights and beeping machines and such.  I know it's all going to be worth it in the end but it is tiring me out LOL
> 
> I have GREAT news!!!!!  THE Carla C is going to be in my neck of the woods this week and I can NOT wait to meet her!!!  Of course that is if I am not in labor...and if I am she can still come visit(we usually have a bleacher section anyway) .   Of course I'm already worried about what Little will wear to meet her .


Have fun meeting Carla C!  
You know what puts the baby in helps the baby come out. . .



emcreative said:


> I decided to totally do what I keep talking about and have FUN FLUFFY clothes for our upcoming trip- and Hubby is playing along (as long as the shirt is black, lol!)!  I thought you all might get a chuckle about what we're wearing to the parks! (I did not sew the clothes, and thank you Heather Sue for your AWESOME appliques!!)
> 
> *Star Wars Day:*
> My Imperial Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Up Day:*
> My Up Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's "UP"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second "UP" Day!*
> My Grape Soda Dress:


Those are so cute!  I love them, they look cool and comfy.


JustcallmeHappy said:


> What do you use to attach them to clothes? What kind of "glue"?
> 
> Here are some pics of my new "studio" (We just moved so please excuse the mess..lol) Sorry for the large pics



Beautiful studio!


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> well okay, she's right about the cat- but I'm sure it's not going to be a big deal when she's there. I love this- was the back hard to figure out?
> Really cute. I wish I had an embroidery machine.
> I guess for our next trip Ill be doing things "by hand" but I could never do the eyes. guess I'll have to use fabric paint and tooth picks!



I think that the problem is that the two cat's are similar in body shape, except for colors, but the eyes, moth/teeth and hair are very different: 


















woodkins said:


> Wow that is late to start K. We are in NY and my dd will have just turned 7 in Aug and is going into 2nd grade (she started K just after turning 5). The rule here is that to enter K they must be 5 yrs by Dec. 1st of that school year. I just miss you for your trip, we are heading down Dec. 10th.



In Florida it is the same. We start school mid-August and children have to be 5 by September 1.  The only way around it is if you can afford to send them to private school.  I was one of the ones who started at 5 and turned 6 December 9th, missed the cutoff by 3 months.  I have a cousin whose birthday was September 12th - so by 11 days he missed the cutoff!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Oh Karen?  The Cricut Queen!  

Because you are the expert on this lovely crafting device I was hoping you could help me find a cartridge at a good price.

I am longing for the Mickey Font Cartridge.  Can you recommend a reliable, yet inexpensive place to find one.  I have very few cartridges because I have only bought them at Michael's when they go on sale.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Adi12982

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Oh Karen?  The Cricut Queen!
> 
> Because you are the expert on this lovely crafting device I was hoping you could help me find a cartridge at a good price.
> 
> I am longing for the Mickey Font Cartridge.  Can you recommend a reliable, yet inexpensive place to find one.  I have very few cartridges because I have only bought them at Michael's when they go on sale.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



I'm not Karen the Cricut Queen, but Karen did post this website a while back (and I am saving it for when I do get my cricut). . . anyhow, this site has it for $45: http://www.customcrops.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_34&products_id=231125311


----------



## Tinka_Belle

AimeeG-Where do you get the necklaces for your girls? Love the dress by the way.


----------



## jessica52877

Adi12982 said:


> I'm not Karen the Cricut Queen, but Karen did post this website a while back (and I am saving it for when I do get my cricut). . . anyhow, this site has it for $45: http://www.customcrops.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_34&products_id=231125311



I also have that site saved. Our walmart has had that cartridge marked down forever now. It is only marked to $35 and just sitting in a basket. 

I would recommend SCAL (sure cuts alot) vs buying font cartridges!!! It is I think $80 but you can then cut any font you have on your computer (or find online for free) plus do tons of other things.


----------



## littlepeppers

I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.

I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.





My 1st tshirt applique.  I learned to put stabelizer on the back of the tshirt before stitching.  The Mickey heads are all I can get right now.  They are big & gently round.





Now there are 3 more DD outfits in my head & a few for DS.  Boys are back. Got to go.


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's



I LOVE this!!!   (Now, if I could only get the girls to change about 3 times a day...)  This style would look AWESOME for a 50's primetime outfit too!


----------



## princessmom29

2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's



This is soooo cute!!! Love it!


----------



## aimeeg

eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished some Back to school customs!!! WOO HOO!! Got to get moving.. school starts in 4 weeks 6 days - not that I am counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, I love the colors in this set. It is adorable and Jojo is growing up too fast!



HeatherSue said:


> That is SO cute!!  I would love to make Tessa something with Anastasia or Drizella on it for 1900 Park Fare.  Weird that she used the Chesire cat instead of the one from Cinderella.  I think it looks great and your average person would not know the difference!



I guess a two year old is not average! LOL She is a particular kitty!! 



eeyore3847 said:


> just devine!!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!!





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is SO adorable!!!!!  I love the pink and purple!!!



Thanks!


ncmomof2 said:


> I love it!  I love everything you make.  You fabric choices are the best.
> 
> This is what I made today.  I have been itching to sew but I have been trouble coming up with what I want to make for our trip.  I know I want to make a pink outfit like the one on here a few days ago.  I bought the minnie fabric today, now I have to figure out what others will go with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the Janome 3434 D serger?



That is really pretty. I love the dress. I bought the same Minnie fabric and too am stuck.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Love the second one- I didnt see it listed on etsy or ebay...so cute...
> 
> well okay, she's right about the cat- but I'm sure it's not going to be a big deal when she's there. I love this- was the back hard to figure out?
> Really cute. I wish I had an embroidery machine.
> I guess for our next trip Ill be doing things "by hand" but I could never do the eyes. guess I'll have to use fabric paint and tooth picks!



I do love my machine. I have tension issues on my Viking when I applique. If it worked properly I never would have bout the embroidery machine but boy do I love it!!! 



mirandag819 said:


> WOW! That is soooooooooooo cute! I can't wait to see Drizella! Did you use a pattern for the back? I don't think I have seen that before but I love it!



No pattern.  What I did was take two pieces of 45 inch fabric. I cut one section in half. Then I serged the three pieces together. 22.5-45-22.5. I rounded the back edges and attached a ruffle. Next time I think I will exaggerate the rounded edges. fyi- I always make everything 90 inches wide. I like having the extra room for pettiskirts and it makes everything very full. 



Adi12982 said:


> I think that the problem is that the two cat's are pretty similar, except for colors:



That is a perfect example! Thank you so much!!! You can see the issue is with the eyes and the teeth. OMG it is going to drive me crazy now! LOL 



Tinka_Belle said:


> AimeeG-Where do you get the necklaces for your girls? Love the dress by the way.



Thanks! I made the necklaces. I had the beads made and then I strung the necklaces. The girls have Drizella also. 



emcreative said:


> I LOVE this!!!   (Now, if I could only get the girls to change about 3 times a day...)  This style would look AWESOME for a 50's primetime outfit too!



Be careful what you wish for. My girls change A LOT at Disney.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I have so wanted to come and comment on all of the stuff lately, but wow life is so crazy!  I do pop in everynow and then and look, but that is all I have had time for.  

Buckley, our dog is still in recovery mode.  It had been a trying week with the kids out of school and taking care of him...it is worse than a child ever thought about being!  And...to beat everything...today I had to give the dog an enima!  YUCK!!!!!  YUCK!!!!  YUCK!!!!  I must really love that animal!!!

I did manage to clean my sewing room this evening...I kinda left it a wreck before we left for WDW.  I took all my fabric out and tossed out all the scraps not worth using and a lot of the fabic my Grandma keeps giving me from the thrift store...she means well and I always thank her for it...but really, how much green polyester does one girl need!   I have been creative in using some of the fabric, but some of it is just not usable.

I do at least now have a plan for doing some projects for the kids.

And now for my big news...*and Heather you will want to hear this one (and no, I will not trade Tim for Henry no matter how many rear shots I see! :rotfl2*  Tim told me that he thinks there is no other place for us to ever vacation than WDW!  He says until the kids get sick of it, we will go!!!!  So....I thought I would press my luck and announce I want to go for Christmas sometime...Katie agreed, so I think I will get two trips next year!!!!  I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## goofyisinphilly

I am a serious lurker on this thread, but I just had to share.  I followed the awesome applique tutorial and tried my first mickey head on a couple of scraps tonight.  It turned out awesome.  I did get my needle in the wrong position going around one ear.  But over all it was so easy.  

My poor cheap machine will barely sew 2 pieces of fabric together without pulling them all lopsided but it did fine on the applique.  Now to try to make a little jumper for a friend who is taking her daughter on her first Disney trip in Sept.  I figure that gives me enough time for several attempts.


----------



## tricia

aimeeg said:


>



Great dress.  Love the back.

I see what you mean about the cat.  This is no doubt a black Cheshire, cause of the eyes and the teeth.  



eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished some Back to school customs!!! WOO HOO!! Got to get moving.. school starts in 4 weeks 6 days - not that I am counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



OMG, I can't even mention the word school in my house yet. They have only been out since Friday.

Great outfits.  I especially like the caterpillar.




ncmomof2 said:


> Any opinions on the Janome 3434 D serger?



Very cute, love the fabric choices.




2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.



Gorgeous.  Love the mickey applique on the leg.



ncmomof2 said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> I decided to make a matching headband for the dress I made today.  I found a tutorial online a few months ago.



Nice headband, and awesome photo. 



littlepeppers said:


> I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.
> 
> I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st tshirt applique.  I learned to put stabelizer on the back of the tshirt before stitching.  The Mickey heads are all I can get right now.  They are big & gently round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are 3 more DD outfits in my head & a few for DS.  Boys are back. Got to go.



That outfit for your very cute DD is gorgeous.  I love the fabric and the little bows for accents.  I think I better get started doing some mickey heads for my DSs for Sept trip.  Problem is they don't know we are going, so it makes it a bit harder, as I have to do them after bed and then make sure I put them away.


----------



## revrob

Sorry, I lost the quote - WHO WAS ASKING ABOUT THE BUTTON/FLOSS RUFFLE METHOD?  Basically, it is just a variation of the dental floss method that Jessica wrote a tutorial doing.  Here's the link to her tutorial:
http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/2009/04/ruffling-using-dental-floss.html

The method that I posted basically is the same except that instead of dental floss, you use dmc floss, and instead of threading the floss through a pin, you thread it through a button and then pull the button to ruffle.  Does that make any more sense?  HTH!


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> And now for my big news...*and Heather you will want to hear this one (and no, I will not trade Tim for Henry no matter how many rear shots I see! :rotfl2*  Tim told me that he thinks there is no other place for us to ever vacation than WDW!  He says until the kids get sick of it, we will go!!!!  So....I thought I would press my luck and announce I want to go for Christmas sometime...Katie agreed, so I think I will get two trips next year!!!!  I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!!



HA!  HA HA!!  HA HA HA!!!!!!  And you call yourself a friend?????  Rub it in why don't ya?!?!?!


----------



## Adi12982

BLACK CHESHIRE CAT APPLIQUE - Did you email her about it?? She is usulally good to fix things, I would let her know!!

ETA: I emailed her, hopefully she fixes it.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

karebear1 said:


> HA!  HA HA!!  HA HA HA!!!!!!  And you call yourself a friend?????  Rub it in why don't ya?!?!?!



Oh Karen...I almost have him talked into a cricut too!!!!  He wants me to decorate the kids playroom with all Disney stuff...he's got it bad...and asked if I could get cool mats for the picture frames that we have...you know, Mickey heads and such...I said, "Well, I know I could if I had one of those cricuts...."  *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## littlepeppers

tricia said:


> Great dress.  Love the back.
> 
> That outfit for your very cute DD is gorgeous.  I love the fabric and the little bows for accents.  I think I better get started doing some mickey heads for my DSs for Sept trip.  Problem is they don't know we are going, so it makes it a bit harder, as I have to do them after bed and then make sure I put them away.



My DS (7) doesn't know either.  We are telling him we are going to his Nanny's house in TX.  He isn't suspicious about DD outfits b/c she loves Minnie, Elmo, & Marie.  I told him that Elmo & Marie were too hard.  He was jealous of her outfit & wanted one too.  I used my embroidery machine to put Mickeys on two other shirts for him.  He went camping w/ the boys yesterday, so I had to work on the secret pieces.  The others will be night projects.  

ADRs tomorrow morning 5am.  Thank God they will still be sleeping.


----------



## kjbrown

HeatherSue said:


> Have you seen the October Dismeet thread?  It looks like you'll be there at the same time as some of the other Disboutiquers!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2205560



Thanks!  I hadn't seen this separate thread!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's



This is SO cute!  I saw that black fabric on Saturday but didn't think of using it for anything like this.  I looked at it because it was red and black, but then moved on!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> I decided to make a matching headband for the dress I made today.  I found a tutorial online a few months ago.



Mind sharing where you found the tutorial?  I would like to make some of those for my DD's!


----------



## ncmomof2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Mind sharing where you found the tutorial?  I would like to make some of those for my DD's!



Here it is:

http://foofanagle.wordpress.com/2007/06/12/best-band-ever/


----------



## tina_la

hey been a lucker here for awhile  My son is obssessed with Peter Pan and would like to make him a cute outfit. I was thinking of iron on patches or appliqes of Peter, crocodile, Capt hook, Smee. Problem is I have looked all over the internet (including ebay) and can't find anything but tinkerbell. Any ideas/websites I could find some?
Thanks


----------



## Rebecuberduber

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a matching headband for the dress I made today.  I found a tutorial online a few months ago.



I've seen some tutorials for headbands, but haven't made one yet.  Do they stay on, ok?  That's my main concern.  I hate fighting with my daughter's outfits all day getting them to stay just so.  She plays too hard for that.



littlepeppers said:


> I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.
> 
> I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.



I have an Ava, too!  She actually looks a lot like your Ava.  Same age and hair and everything.  I love the outfit!  Really cute color choices.


----------



## emcreative

tina_la said:


> hey been a lucker here for awhile  My son is obssessed with Peter Pan and would like to make him a cute outfit. I was thinking of iron on patches or appliqes of Peter, crocodile, Capt hook, Smee. Problem is I have looked all over the internet (including ebay) and can't find anything but tinkerbell. Any ideas/websites I could find some?
> Thanks



If you have an embroidery machine:

http://stitchontime.com/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=peter+pan&x=0&y=0


----------



## emcreative

I've been practicing my applique "by hand" and I thought I'd share this with others who don't really enjoy doing eyes.  It's from Philharmagic and since it's Mickey from behind...NO EYES!   I drew it from the Philharmagic "float" in Spectromagic.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> you could easily resize this, are you thinking you want a water color style look? Like lots of squares of varying shades of pink that make up the castle?
> Or are you thinking applique? Which would be easy. I think you could use something similar to the Pooh quilt I just did... Your center block would be rectangle (should fall roughly 3 inches in from the edges of the bed) then outer borders to increase the size. You could applique the castle in multiple pieces and shade variations to add depth, then do some clouds, tinkerbelle, etc that fall over the seams of where the rectangle meets the boarders.
> Your rectangle could even consist of 2 pieces to designate land (green) and sky (blue) batiks are often a good way to go to get a real sky feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Michael Miller- Cloud Prancer, I think it's out of print, www.heattohandonline.com on sale for 6.99


I like the idea of creating land and sky. I really wanted to do a paper pieced type of quilt, but I really can't think of how to get the castles to come out in that. 



LisaZoe said:


> Zoe's the same with skirts and pants. I try to explain that she should have them just below her belly button but she automatically puts them under her belly. I hate that look so I've tried to make sure she has plenty of long tops to hide her tummy.
> 
> BTW - Depending on how long it takes to write the instructions and test the various sizes, I hope to offer a couple of variations of the skirt. One will show the skirt attached to bodices from other patterns (I'll give basic instructions of how to do that).


I never have a problem with covering her tummy. I have a problem with the skirt hanging ALOT in the front. It looks so bad to me. I made her a skirt with a bunch of appliques on it, and I don't put it on her because she pulls it down everytime. I'm excited to see how you recommend to attach the skirt to the bodice. At least she can't pull it down that way! 





disneymommieof2 said:


> T-shirt embroidery question:
> So I just did my first t-shirt machine embroidery and the shirt found itself under the hoop!  It was a 4t I think. So my question is do you usually cut up the side seems to give more room to work or just babysit the machine to make sure it doesn't get wrapped under or something completly different? I'm sure it's not this complicated with bigger shirts but for the smaller ones what do you do??


I use clips to hold the fabric to the hoop if possible. I call them potato chip clips. Not sure what they are really called.



emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE!​
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.


How exciting for you! Can't wait to see pictures of those sweet babies!


disneymomof1 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes for my newly broken ankle.  Just got back from the ortho, off of work for four weeks with a chip fracture in the right ankle.  So I will have plenty of sewing time.  We will be heading down to Ocean City Nj to stay with my mom, because DH has a business trip to Nova Scotia, Canada.  So packing up my sewing supplies and heading to the beachand let my mommy take care of me for a week or two.


Hope it heals fast. Yay for the excuse to sew and be pampered though.



littlepeppers said:


> I think that I'm going to throw away my DS Mickey pumpkin shirt.  I just can't applique in small sport.  I totally ruined his shirt.  I think that I may just order him a Mickey Halloween shirt.
> 
> So sad.  I had wanted to do a Marie appliq., all dreams & hopes gone.
> 
> Sorry about the pouting, but no one is home to listen.  Just the sleeping 2yr old DD.


You know.. I live just down the road. If I could figure out how to applique in a small spot by sewing machine I'd be able to help you out. 


LisaZoe said:


>


Oh wow! THanks for posting your method. I never realized that is how you did this shirt. I love it!



JustcallmeHappy said:


> http://www.walletpop.com/specials/retail-stores-closing-doors?icid=main|main|dl3|link4|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.walletpop.com%2Fspecials%2Fretail-stores-closing-doorsOk so I found the site about Joann's closing...
> "During the first quarter of fiscal 2010, the company opened 11 large-format stores and one small-format store and closed one large-format store and 12 small-format stores. For fiscal 2010, the company expects to open approximately 20 new stores and close approximately 30 stores. "
> Hopefully the 30 stores closing won't hurt any of us


In Metarie there are 2 stores within about 2 miles of each other. Hopefully one of those closes. I know that sounds bad, but it really annoys me that there are 2 there and none any closer to me. 



mrsmiller said:


>


Cute! That spongebob is just precious. I am not a spongebob fan, but those colors really pop. LOVE the dalmations.



LisaZoe said:


>


Love it! I immediately thought of a gypsy Esmerelda type of theme when I saw this too.





revrob said:


> ATTENTION!  THOSE IN NEED OF RUFFLE INSTRUCTION!
> I just got this week's Martha Pullen newsletter in my email box.  There was this ruffling tip:
> 
> GATHERING IDEA FROM MARIA FROM UPSTATE NEW YORK
> When I need to gather fabric, especially when adding a full skirt to a little dress, this is what I do instead of 2 sets of running stitches:
> I attach a button to one side of a long heavy piece of DMC thread and place the thread just above the seam line.  Then I zigzag over it so that the bottom of the zigzag is at the seam line (so I don't have to remove it).  When I gather, the thread never breaks, and I can pull out the DMC when I've put the first basting stitches into the seam.  Works great, and the button keeps the thread from pulling in while I gather.  It also helps when I pull out the DMC thread.  Plus – I can use it again!
> 
> 
> I had read different variations, but I don't know that I've ever heard of using a button to help pull in the gathers.  Thought this might help someone!


I didn't actually read the newsletter, so thanks for posting this. What a good idea. I have tons of DMC floss!



LisaZoe said:


>


Love your monsters! They look like they want to eat me, but at least they are girlie! 


littlepeppers said:


> You are all in the know and I figured that someone here would know where to direct me.
> 
> I need a Mickey Halloween iron on made for a tshirt?


 What do you mean? You want a pre-made one? Did you want Mickey or Mickey ears?




livndisney said:


> I did buttonholes on my new machine!!!! (Ok the machine was new a few months ago and I finally got brave enough to try it!)
> 
> I made Morgan a dress awhile ago and never really loved it. So I took it apart and made a top and skirt.  I made "lace" with the scalloped edge on my machine and closed the back with button!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully I can get some pics posted tomorrow.


oooh! Post pictures please. I've never done a scalloped edge that way. I am always scared it will fray.



NaeNae said:


> Well I finally got my pictures downloaded from vacation.  Here is one of DH and me.


 aww.. you look like you were having a good time! Where did you go? I forget easily...



sahm1000 said:


> Totally coming on here to vent a little........
> 
> My Mother-In-Law called this weekend and asks me if my DH told me about her diaper bags.  What diaper bags??? Oh, she is sending me two diaper bags that she made and wants me to sell them for her on ebay.  I'm kind of frustrated with this.  First of all, I have three kids......where am I supposed to get the time to do this?  She has a son and a daughter living in the same town as her, why send them to me 600+ miles away?  And really, I guess it won't hurt me to do it for her (and since they are in the mail I have to do it). But truthfully, she usually doesn't have the best of taste so I am worried about her fabric combos.  I am thinking of putting them on etsy but I've never sold on etsy before.  Anyway, just annoyed.  I know it's no big deal but for some reason it bugs me!


That is really strange. Maybe you could offer to set her up an ebay account and sell it for her on there if it isn't something you'd wwant to sell on your account. Then you could talk her through it next time she wants to sell something.



emcreative said:


> I decided to totally do what I keep talking about and have FUN FLUFFY clothes for our upcoming trip- and Hubby is playing along (as long as the shirt is black, lol!)!  I thought you all might get a chuckle about what we're wearing to the parks! (I did not sew the clothes, and thank you Heather Sue for your AWESOME appliques!!)
> 
> *Star Wars Day:*
> My Imperial Dress:


How awesome! Imps ftw! I knew I liked you for a reason.




sahm1000 said:


> Quick question for Machine Embroidery people!!!  Does anyone have a Brother Pacesetter 8500?  There is one on craigslist that I'm considering but I don't know anything about the machine....  Or truth be told, anything about machine embroidery!  Is there anything I should specifically look for?  I found this information about the machine http://www.oksewingandvacuum.com/8500.htm   any opinions?  The price they are asking is really reasonable, I would have to go and pick it up so I would make them turn it on first before buying.  Thanks for any help you can give me!
> 
> Benita


That is a great machine!!! Pacesetter was the top of the line machine years ago. I have a pacesetter sewing machine. It is wonderful. 



eeyore3847 said:


> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Oh wow! Love the second one. I hope she gets to keep that one. It looks so great on her. 


ncmomof2 said:


> Any opinions on the Janome 3434 D serger?


Very cute! I love her hair!!
Did you check out the reviews on Hancock's? I just googled Janome 3434 D serger reviews and the reviews form Hancock came up.



2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.


How darling! I love it.



littlepeppers said:


> I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.
> 
> I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st tshirt applique.  I learned to put stabelizer on the back of the tshirt before stitching.  The Mickey heads are all I can get right now.  They are big & gently round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are 3 more DD outfits in my head & a few for DS.  Boys are back. Got to go.


Really cute dress. You are doing so well. Looks like you have no problem with the applique. Your DD is adorable!!!


Okay.. My DH came home tonight from working.(He works offshore 7/7 for those of you who don't know.. well about to be 14/14). Hannah is still refusing to go poop on the potty. She will ask for a pull up to go, and if I don't give it to her she just doesn't go. She will hold it for days. Tonight DH talked to her about it for a long time. He finally decided to bribe her(again.. lol). He told her he would take her to see Mickey Mouse if she did it. 
He has been telling me since she was born that we aren't going to take her to WDW, so I was shocked. Well.. kinda. He can usually never tell me no, but on this one thing he seemed pretty firm. Well now I just need to figure out how to get her to go poop on the potty and then we can go! Problem is.. I need to get her to go soon before he says it took too long or something like that. Any ideas are appreciated. I hate the thought of her not going and having trouble with her bowels. She will not say why she won't go just that she doesn't want to.
Mickey Mouse bribe didn't work. She has been asking to go back since my parents took her, but I guess she'd rather stay in pull ups.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished some Back to school customs!!! WOO HOO!! Got to get moving.. school starts in 4 weeks 6 days - not that I am counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori




Lori, I love the fabric in the School Rocks set!  We might need a set like this one.  We'd need "Kindergarten Rocks" though!


----------



## 3huskymom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Oh Karen?  The Cricut Queen!
> 
> Because you are the expert on this lovely crafting device I was hoping you could help me find a cartridge at a good price.
> 
> I am longing for the Mickey Font Cartridge.  Can you recommend a reliable, yet inexpensive place to find one.  I have very few cartridges because I have only bought them at Michael's when they go on sale.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Michael's has all the Disney cartridges on sale for $39.99 this week.


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> I've been practicing my applique "by hand" and I thought I'd share this with others who don't really enjoy doing eyes.  It's from Philharmagic and since it's Mickey from behind...NO EYES!   I drew it from the Philharmagic "float" in Spectromagic.


That is such a good idea. Can't wait to see your project. 

I saw these patterns posted on sewforum and thought some of you could use them. They seem to be for infants though.
http://handmadenokokoro.web.fc2.com/katagami_index.html


----------



## 3huskymom

emcreative said:


> I've been practicing my applique "by hand" and I thought I'd share this with others who don't really enjoy doing eyes.  It's from Philharmagic and since it's Mickey from behind...NO EYES!   I drew it from the Philharmagic "float" in Spectromagic.



I love that! I was thinking of doing Hayleigh an outfit with donald on the front with the sorcerer hat from there and the mickey would be perfect for the back! Any chance you have a pic of donald with the hat???

I think that's one of Hayleigh's top 3 attractions at MK if not her ultimate favorite!


----------



## NaeNae

*Toadstool* said:


> I use clips to hold the fabric to the hoop if possible. I call them potato chip clips. Not sure what they are really called.
> 
> 
> aww.. you look like you were having a good time! Where did you go? I forget easily...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. My DH came home tonight from working.(He works offshore 7/7 for those of you who don't know.. well about to be 14/14). Hannah is still refusing to go poop on the potty. She will ask for a pull up to go, and if I don't give it to her she just doesn't go. She will hold it for days. Tonight DH talked to her about it for a long time. He finally decided to bribe her(again.. lol). He told her he would take her to see Mickey Mouse if she did it.
> He has been telling me since she was born that we aren't going to take her to WDW, so I was shocked. Well.. kinda. He can usually never tell me no, but on this one thing he seemed pretty firm. Well now I just need to figure out how to get her to go poop on the potty and then we can go! Problem is.. I need to get her to go soon before he says it took too long or something like that. Any ideas are appreciated. I hate the thought of her not going and having trouble with her bowels. She will not say why she won't go just that she doesn't want to.
> Mickey Mouse bribe didn't work. She has been asking to go back since my parents took her, but I guess she'd rather stay in pull ups.



I will have to try the chip clip idea. I usually roll my extra shirt up around the edges and pin it.

We were in Maui.

Not sure what to tell you about the poop situation.  DGD5 was terrified to poop in the potty, she eventually got it.  DGD3, her sister, on the other hand seems to love to play in her poop.  Oh the joys of potty training.  Why can't we just skip that stage.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> I've been practicing my applique "by hand" and I thought I'd share this with others who don't really enjoy doing eyes.  It's from Philharmagic and since it's Mickey from behind...NO EYES!   I drew it from the Philharmagic "float" in Spectromagic.




OH, HEATHER!  DID YOU SEE THIS?  While you're at it, please remember that my hoop is 180 x 300!   
Seriously.  this would be an awesome design!




*Toadstool* said:


> I I didn't actually read the newsletter, so thanks for posting this. What a good idea. I have tons of DMC floss!
> 
> Okay.. My DH came home tonight from working.(He works offshore 7/7 for those of you who don't know.. well about to be 14/14). Hannah is still refusing to go poop on the potty. She will ask for a pull up to go, and if I don't give it to her she just doesn't go. She will hold it for days. Tonight DH talked to her about it for a long time. He finally decided to bribe her(again.. lol). He told her he would take her to see Mickey Mouse if she did it.
> He has been telling me since she was born that we aren't going to take her to WDW, so I was shocked. Well.. kinda. He can usually never tell me no, but on this one thing he seemed pretty firm. Well now I just need to figure out how to get her to go poop on the potty and then we can go! Problem is.. I need to get her to go soon before he says it took too long or something like that. Any ideas are appreciated. I hate the thought of her not going and having trouble with her bowels. She will not say why she won't go just that she doesn't want to.
> Mickey Mouse bribe didn't work. She has been asking to go back since my parents took her, but I guess she'd rather stay in pull ups.




1.  You need to read the newsletter!  Your dress is featured in the pictures!

2.  You need to hook up with the person on here whose grandaughter poo'd in the shape of a Mickey head!  I'm thinking that would surely do the trick! 




*Toadstool* said:


> That is such a good idea. Can't wait to see your project.
> 
> I saw these patterns posted on sewforum and thought some of you could use them. They seem to be for infants though.
> http://handmadenokokoro.web.fc2.com/katagami_index.html



Are they all in Chinese?  Japanese?  I can't seem to read them?


----------



## *Toadstool*

NaeNae said:


> I will have to try the chip clip idea. I usually roll my extra shirt up around the edges and pin it.
> 
> We were in Maui.
> 
> Not sure what to tell you about the poop situation.  DGD5 was terrified to poop in the potty, she eventually got it.  DGD3, her sister, on the other hand seems to love to play in her poop.  Oh the joys of potty training.  Why can't we just skip that stage.


Yay Maui! We went on our honeymoon there. It kinda looked like Maui, but I didn't know if it was just my imagination. Did you guys have a good time? I can't wait to go back.
Yes, I definitely wish I could skip it. It is frustrating because I know she can do it. It would be so much better for her. She has eczema so she really needs to keep those panties on instead of those icky pull ups!



revrob said:


> 1.  You need to read the newsletter!  Your dress is featured in the pictures!
> 
> 2.  You need to hook up with the person on here whose grandaughter poo'd in the shape of a Mickey head!  I'm thinking that would surely do the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they all in Chinese?  Japanese?  I can't seem to read them?


Haha... I really want to know if she took a picture, but I do not want to see it!
I am not sure what language it is. If you right click and click page info sometimes it will let you translate. It isn't working for me. People on sewforum said they were translating with bable fish translator after downloading the patterns. One of those is a 1 piece bloomer apparently.


----------



## polstmb

[/QUOTE]
Okay.. My DH came home tonight from working.(He works offshore 7/7 for those of you who don't know.. well about to be 14/14). Hannah is still refusing to go poop on the potty. She will ask for a pull up to go, and if I don't give it to her she just doesn't go. She will hold it for days. Tonight DH talked to her about it for a long time. He finally decided to bribe her(again.. lol). He told her he would take her to see Mickey Mouse if she did it. 
He has been telling me since she was born that we aren't going to take her to WDW, so I was shocked. Well.. kinda. He can usually never tell me no, but on this one thing he seemed pretty firm. Well now I just need to figure out how to get her to go poop on the potty and then we can go! Problem is.. I need to get her to go soon before he says it took too long or something like that. Any ideas are appreciated. I hate the thought of her not going and having trouble with her bowels. She will not say why she won't go just that she doesn't want to.
Mickey Mouse bribe didn't work. She has been asking to go back since my parents took her, but I guess she'd rather stay in pull ups.[/QUOTE]


I've been a lurker for a long time so I hope this post works.  One day I'm going to post something that I've sewn.  When my dd turned 2 she decided on her own she wanted to use the potty, but it took about a week for her to poop on the potty.  She was asking for pullups.  Her pre-school teacher decided that the reason she wouldn't do it is because she wouldn't sit still long enough.  She gave my DD a book to "read" on the potty.  It worked.  For about a month she always took a book to the potty with her.  She never needed a pull-up again.  I don't know if that will work for your DD, but I thought I would share.


----------



## emcreative

3huskymom said:


> I love that! I was thinking of doing Hayleigh an outfit with donald on the front with the sorcerer hat from there and the mickey would be perfect for the back! Any chance you have a pic of donald with the hat???
> 
> I think that's one of Hayleigh's top 3 attractions at MK if not her ultimate favorite!



I had a picture of donald's butt with bricks over him (remember I'm trying to avoid eyes, lol) but I did do a rough of this for ya':


----------



## DisneyKings

> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.



This is an adorable dress!  



princessmom29 said:


> I know that there is a meet in October, but is anyone from the Disbotique going to WDW over Thanksgiving? Our trip is Nov 26- Dec 2.



We'll probably go while we're down that way--the Sunday after Thanksgiving or the beginning of the next week--depending on how much time DH gets off work.



2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's



You always do such amazing work!



aimeeg said:


> I do love my machine. I have tension issues on my Viking when I applique. If it worked properly I never would have bout the embroidery machine but boy do I love it!!!



I'm borrowing MIL's viking & am having battles with the tension.  I just took it back in to be serviced the 2nd time this month.  While making DD's dress the other day I had to start out by lowering tension to 4.0 & ended with it lowered to 2.4!  I hope they can figure it out--it drives me crazy!


----------



## 2cutekidz

princessmom29 said:


> This is soooo cute!!! Love it!





tricia said:


> Gorgeous.  Love the mickey applique on the leg.





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is SO cute!  I saw that black fabric on Saturday but didn't think of using it for anything like this.  I looked at it because it was red and black, but then moved on!!!





DisneyKings said:


> You always do such amazing work!






emcreative said:


> I LOVE this!!!   (Now, if I could only get the girls to change about 3 times a day...)  This style would look AWESOME for a 50's primetime outfit too!



Thanks ladies!  I love this fabric and knew I had to use it!  I thought it would be cute for Chef Mickey's or Primetime (that's why I'm thinking of making a soda jerk hat  )


----------



## *Toadstool*

polstmb said:
			
		

> I've been a lurker for a long time so I hope this post works.  One day I'm going to post something that I've sewn.  When my dd turned 2 she decided on her own she wanted to use the potty, but it took about a week for her to poop on the potty.  She was asking for pullups.  Her pre-school teacher decided that the reason she wouldn't do it is because she wouldn't sit still long enough.  She gave my DD a book to "read" on the potty.  It worked.  For about a month she always took a book to the potty with her.  She never needed a pull-up again.  I don't know if that will work for your DD, but I thought I would share.


Unfortunately this has been going on for almost 3 months! She was pooping on the potty until she had her shots and started being constipated. She is doing better with the constipation though. We have tried books. She will sit on the potty for a long time and read the book and play and sing, and then get up and ask for a pull up when she is ready.


----------



## LisaZoe

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Lisa, could the skirt be created in an adult women's size? I am scared to measure my waist though.  (Off to go for a walk now. .. )



At this point, I have it up to a 20" length. I think the main issue with going up to sizes for teens and women is that there's more of a difference in hip to waist. Most girls are pretty much straight up and down. LOL I do think, though, that it would be cute as a pirate skirt. 



*Toadstool* said:


> I never have a problem with covering her tummy. I have a problem with the skirt hanging ALOT in the front. It looks so bad to me. I made her a skirt with a bunch of appliques on it, and I don't put it on her because she pulls it down everytime. I'm excited to see how you recommend to attach the skirt to the bodice. At least she can't pull it down that way!



I've seriously considered putting suspenders on Zoe's skirts to make them stay up.  Actually, it might be cute to make some straps similar to those on lederhosen that could attach with buttons.



*Toadstool* said:


> Okay.. My DH came home tonight from working.(He works offshore 7/7 for those of you who don't know.. well about to be 14/14). Hannah is still refusing to go poop on the potty. She will ask for a pull up to go, and if I don't give it to her she just doesn't go. She will hold it for days. Tonight DH talked to her about it for a long time. He finally decided to bribe her(again.. lol). He told her he would take her to see Mickey Mouse if she did it.
> He has been telling me since she was born that we aren't going to take her to WDW, so I was shocked. Well.. kinda. He can usually never tell me no, but on this one thing he seemed pretty firm. Well now I just need to figure out how to get her to go poop on the potty and then we can go! Problem is.. I need to get her to go soon before he says it took too long or something like that. Any ideas are appreciated. I hate the thought of her not going and having trouble with her bowels. She will not say why she won't go just that she doesn't want to.
> Mickey Mouse bribe didn't work. She has been asking to go back since my parents took her, but I guess she'd rather stay in pull ups.



I ahd that problem with Zoe. It got to the point where she'd go into her bedroom and to put on a pull-up herself. I could tell she was ready for the next step since she obviously knew what the signs were to think to put on the pull-up. What finally worked for us was a Dora toilet seat. We had a training potty that she never really liked. The seat for that also fit onto the real toilet so she could feel more secure but she didn't like it either. I bought the Dora seat as a surprise and she was so excited when she saw it. I think she was using it successfully within a couple of days.



aimeeg said:


> Here is DD Anastasia dress. I had a few things going against me this afternoon. 1. Drizella is at camp. 2. It rained today. 3. The dress is slightly big. 4. My old camera sucks.  These were s few of the first appliques I did. DD is irritated that the black Cheshire Cat is on her dress. She is right. It is clipart of the Cheshire Cat. Stitchontime designed it and I guess she used the Cheshire Cat as a base.



That is really cute! I think I'd be irritated to get the wrong cat. They might be a bit similar on first glance but their faces are very different.



eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished some Back to school customs!!! WOO HOO!! Got to get moving.. school starts in 4 weeks 6 days - not that I am counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Wow, those are cute! I can't believe some people are already having to think about back to school! Zoe has only been out about 2 weeks.


----------



## jham

LisaZoe said:


> At this point, I have it up to a 20" length.


 
Yay!  That'll fit Jayden!  I usually make her skirts 18-20" and she is a tall almost 12 year old.


----------



## kathyell

I am SUCH a dork. I kept thinking that I couldn't attempt even the simpler examples of appliques with my very basic machine until I actually troubled myself to go and read the "bestest tutorial ever". It got me to get out a few scraps, turn some dials on my sewing machine, and try out a few test shapes.

Now, I obviously need a lot of practice and tuning and stuff, but I feel inspired to try! 

I especially like the idea of using coloring book images as a source, because some of them tend to have simpler shapes and a nice defined line to use as an outline when you're making your template.

There goes all that copious free time I used to have.


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> I got an answer from the seller, I'm not sure I understand what the serial port is though............
> 
> 
> Here is the answer...
> 
> 
> I haven't used the PEDesign myself.  My mother-in-law did use it and seemed very happy with it.  It does not have USB it uses a serial port but I don't know the number of pins required.  You could probably get a converter at Fry's for a few bucks.
> 
> I turned it on to make sure it still works but the last time I used it was over a year ago (which is why I'm selling it).  It has remained in it's case to protect it from the elements, my family is very big on sewing and we are very careful about how we take care of our machines.
> 
> 
> Any other thoughts??



The serial port is just the type of cord  the PED has that hooks it to your computer. Here is a picture of it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you don't have one of those, you just get an adapter to turn it into a USB. 



Tink'linBell said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this thread and new to sewing. We are getting ready for a trip in October and I want to make something for my DD and maybe a t shirt applique for DS. I love what you do here and am excited about learning from all of you!



  I can't wait to see what you make! 


aimeeg said:


> Thanks for posting the pics! I love seeing everyone sewing spaces. Great job getting everything in order. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome . . . beware you can get addicted! LOL
> 
> 
> The Latest-
> 
> Here is DD Anastasia dress. I had a few things going against me this afternoon. 1. Drizella is at camp. 2. It rained today. 3. The dress is slightly big. 4. My old camera sucks.  These were s few of the first appliques I did. DD is irritated that the black Cheshire Cat is on her dress. She is right. It is clipart of the Cheshire Cat. Stitchontime designed it and I guess she used the Cheshire Cat as a base.



Aimee I love it!!! Sophee is such a cutie!!! 

Lydia wants an Anastasia dress for our trip this year, I think Arminda may do Drizella. Lydia keeps looking for fabric for it! 



HeatherSue said:


> We'll be here on the Dis until they shut us down!!
> .


Or page 250 



eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished some Back to school customs!!! WOO HOO!! Got to get moving.. school starts in 4 weeks 6 days - not that I am counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


These are really cute Lori! 



HeatherSue said:


> I made this one for Sawyer a little over a year ago.  I can't believe how little he looks in these pictures!


Aww, he looks so little! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I love it!  I love everything you make.  You fabric choices are the best.
> 
> This is what I made today.  I have been itching to sew but I have been trouble coming up with what I want to make for our trip.  I know I want to make a pink outfit like the one on here a few days ago.  I bought the minnie fabric today, now I have to figure out what others will go with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the Janome 3434 D serger?


Really cute! 



princessmom29 said:


> I get the impression that it was more about mom needing to hold on to her baby than him not being ready.


You say that like it's a bad thing or something! 


2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.


I love that apron fabric! 


ncmomof2 said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> I decided to make a matching headband for the dress I made today.  I found a tutorial online a few months ago.


Precious! 


littlepeppers said:


> I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.
> 
> I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st tshirt applique.  I learned to put stabelizer on the back of the tshirt before stitching.  The Mickey heads are all I can get right now.  They are big & gently round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are 3 more DD outfits in my head & a few for DS.  Boys are back. Got to go.



I love Ava's outfit!!! That is just adorable! And great job on the applique!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Tim told me that he thinks there is no other place for us to ever vacation than WDW!:


He is so smart! 


goofyisinphilly said:


> I am a serious lurker on this thread, but I just had to share.  I followed the awesome applique tutorial and tried my first mickey head on a couple of scraps tonight.  It turned out awesome.  I did get my needle in the wrong position going around one ear.  But over all it was so easy.
> 
> My poor cheap machine will barely sew 2 pieces of fabric together without pulling them all lopsided but it did fine on the applique.  Now to try to make a little jumper for a friend who is taking her daughter on her first Disney trip in Sept.  I figure that gives me enough time for several attempts.


We need some pictures!!! 



kathyell said:


> I am SUCH a dork. I kept thinking that I couldn't attempt even the simpler examples of appliques with my very basic machine until I actually troubled myself to go and read the "bestest tutorial ever". It got me to get out a few scraps, turn some dials on my sewing machine, and try out a few test shapes.
> 
> Now, I obviously need a lot of practice and tuning and stuff, but I feel inspired to try!
> 
> I especially like the idea of using coloring book images as a source, because some of them tend to have simpler shapes and a nice defined line to use as an outline when you're making your template.
> 
> There goes all that copious free time I used to have.


Good for you!!



LisaZoe said:


> At this point, I have it up to a 20" length. I think the main issue with going up to sizes for teens and women is that there's more of a difference in hip to waist. Most girls are pretty much straight up and down. LOL I do think, though, that it would be cute as a pirate skirt.



I am so excited about this!


----------



## PrincessKell

aimeeg said:


> The Latest-
> 
> Here is DD Anastasia dress. I had a few things going against me this afternoon. 1. Drizella is at camp. 2. It rained today. 3. The dress is slightly big. 4. My old camera sucks.  These were s few of the first appliques I did. DD is irritated that the black Cheshire Cat is on her dress. She is right. It is clipart of the Cheshire Cat. Stitchontime designed it and I guess she used the Cheshire Cat as a base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not get good pics of DD from behind. The purple fabric splits and meets in the center.



Aimee, I always love your creations! I love the fabric choices!



eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished some Back to school customs!!! WOO HOO!! Got to get moving.. school starts in 4 weeks 6 days - not that I am counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Love them both. Love the School Rocks tank. I might have to make something like that.  



2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's



Sooo cute. Love the fabric. and appliques!


----------



## PrincessKell

*Oh Heather*,

can some of your applique designs be done by hand?  I dont have a fancy embroidery machine, and do love some of your applique designs... do you think they could be done with out an embroidery machine?


----------



## NiniMorris

*Toadstool*,

I had the same problem with my now 9 year old daughter.  I was lucky enough to find a particular food (I think it was grapes) that made her 'go' more easily.  We used songs that we made up for potty time, and there is actually a CD out (made by the people that make the pop up clensers for little kids...can't remember the name now...need to find that for my GD) with a lot of cute songs about the importance of going and why the potty is tyhe best place to go.  

Our pediatrician had a talk with her about the dangers of not 'going', and that seemed to help a lot.  Of course the peer pressure of being in daycare at the time worked great too...she was only 2, but was already reading so they had her in a bigger age class.

We also used an immediate reward system.  Our bribe of choice was M&Ms.  (they didn't get candy normally)I had some halloween size packs and she got one each poo in the potty. I always have problems with longterm rewards, and I'm sure little kiddos do too.  (even though we are using a long term reward for my DGD.)

OK.  I know this is not what you asked for, but this is how we got DGD to start using the potty.  I have a Mickey Mouse doll that she loved to look at in my room.  (and a big picture of MM on my bathroom wall)  Every successful potty gets approx 15 minutes of playing with MM!  So, she has always associated MM with potty...at least at my house!  Her mom and dad are not so successful with her...

Hope that helps...but I would definitely aske her pediatrician for help an advice...a good pediatrician knows how to talk to his/her little patients as well as the parents!

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Oh Karen?  The Cricut Queen!
> 
> Because you are the expert on this lovely crafting device I was hoping you could help me find a cartridge at a good price.
> 
> I am longing for the Mickey Font Cartridge.  Can you recommend a reliable, yet inexpensive place to find one.  I have very few cartridges because I have only bought them at Michael's when they go on sale.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



I have a ton of cricut cartridges and have gotten a lot of mine on ebay for under $25 if you patiently watch.  I bet you can definitely nab that one on there for less than that price because it is an older one.  

Another place to try in the cricut message boards.  People sell on there all the time or you can ask them where the cheapest place to buy them right now is and people will help you out.  I have gotten the tinkerbelle cart off of there for only $10 and it was still in the packaging!!!  

I also like the site jujubeesscrapbookcorner.com   I have gotten licensed carts off of there for only $22 - like right now she has the pooh carts and the princess carts for only $22.    Hope this helps!


----------



## minnie2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


>


That is adorable!



HeatherSue said:


> I made this one for Sawyer a little over a year ago.  I can't believe how little he looks in these pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my notes on the pattern and modifications I used:
> Jacket: Simplicity 9862, style C. I shortened the jacket and straightened the bell shape at the bottom. I left off the ruffles, the ascot, and the stripe down the middle and shortened the sleeves. Then, I added embellishments. Pants: McCalls 4283, style F. I then added a stripe. Any simple pants pattern would work. CarlaC's easy fit pants would be great
> 
> You can kind of see how I did the shoulder things in this one. I just bought the braiding and glued it onto the shoulder in 2 strips. I had a really hard time working with that braiding!


I so love that Prince Charming!  



ncmomof2 said:


> I love it!  I love everything you make.  You fabric choices are the best.
> 
> This is what I made today.  I have been itching to sew but I have been trouble coming up with what I want to make for our trip.  I know I want to make a pink outfit like the one on here a few days ago.  I bought the minnie fabric today, now I have to figure out what others will go with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the Janome 3434 D serger?


Really cute!  I love that fabric I have used it in several things.  The latest being an AG dress.

I hope some one answers you about the serger because I am hoping to get one soon.



2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's


That is darling!



littlepeppers said:


> I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.
> 
> I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st tshirt applique.  I learned to put stabelizer on the back of the tshirt before stitching.  The Mickey heads are all I can get right now.  They are big & gently round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are 3 more DD outfits in my head & a few for DS.  Boys are back. Got to go.


Adorable!  Love the little bows on your little girls outfit.
Both of your kids are so cute!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have so wanted to come and comment on all of the stuff lately, but wow life is so crazy!  I do pop in everynow and then and look, but that is all I have had time for.
> 
> Buckley, our dog is still in recovery mode.  It had been a trying week with the kids out of school and taking care of him...it is worse than a child ever thought about being!  And...to beat everything...today I had to give the dog an enima!  YUCK!!!!!  YUCK!!!!  YUCK!!!!  I must really love that animal!!!
> 
> I did manage to clean my sewing room this evening...I kinda left it a wreck before we left for WDW.  I took all my fabric out and tossed out all the scraps not worth using and a lot of the fabic my Grandma keeps giving me from the thrift store...she means well and I always thank her for it...but really, how much green polyester does one girl need!   I have been creative in using some of the fabric, but some of it is just not usable.
> 
> I do at least now have a plan for doing some projects for the kids.
> 
> And now for my big news..and Heather you will want to hear this one (and no, I will not trade Tim for Henry no matter how many rear shots I see!   Tim told me that he thinks there is no other place for us to ever vacation than WDW!  He says until the kids get sick of it, we will go!!!!  So....I thought I would press my luck and announce I want to go for Christmas sometime...Katie agreed, so I think I will get two trips next year!!!!  I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


I hope your dog feels better soon!
How cool about your DH being such a Disney person!  



emcreative said:


> I've been practicing my applique "by hand" and I thought I'd share this with others who don't really enjoy doing eyes.  It's from Philharmagic and since it's Mickey from behind...NO EYES!   I drew it from the Philharmagic "float" in Spectromagic.


I LOVE this!  I am doing the same trying to find things with out eyes!!!!!  Though I think it is just a matter of the size because those buttons might be a pain but if you make it large enough no problem!


*Toadstool* said:


> Okay.. My DH came home tonight from working.(He works offshore 7/7 for those of you who don't know.. well about to be 14/14). Hannah is still refusing to go poop on the potty. She will ask for a pull up to go, and if I don't give it to her she just doesn't go. She will hold it for days. Tonight DH talked to her about it for a long time. He finally decided to bribe her(again.. lol). He told her he would take her to see Mickey Mouse if she did it.
> He has been telling me since she was born that we aren't going to take her to WDW, so I was shocked. Well.. kinda. He can usually never tell me no, but on this one thing he seemed pretty firm. Well now I just need to figure out how to get her to go poop on the potty and then we can go! Problem is.. I need to get her to go soon before he says it took too long or something like that. Any ideas are appreciated. I hate the thought of her not going and having trouble with her bowels. She will not say why she won't go just that she doesn't want to.
> Mickey Mouse bribe didn't work. She has been asking to go back since my parents took her, but I guess she'd rather stay in pull ups.


!st Good luck I really hope you can get Hannah to go fully on the potty so you can take er to WDW!

Could it be that pooping on the potty hurts her so going in the pull up she feels safe?  Maybe try feeding her food that softens her poop until she get used to the feeling?  I know my gf had to give her DD raisins daily to help her go.  

With Kyle we tried everything and he was a pain in the BUTT!  M&M 's finally worked with him but man he was a tough one and poop was the hardest.

Good luck!


----------



## revrob

Has anyone ever ordered from Tiny Nay?  She sells mostly smocking designs.  Can anyone tell me if she usually takes a long time to email your purchase to you?  I'm waiting for a design and wonder how long I should expect to wait for her to respond?


----------



## 3huskymom

emcreative said:


> I had a picture of donald's butt with bricks over him (remember I'm trying to avoid eyes, lol) but I did do a rough of this for ya':



You rock!!!!! I see a new project coming on!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

aimeeg said:


> Here is DD Anastasia dress. I had a few things going against me this afternoon. 1. Drizella is at camp. 2. It rained today. 3. The dress is slightly big. 4. My old camera sucks.  These were s few of the first appliques I did. DD is irritated that the black Cheshire Cat is on her dress. She is right. It is clipart of the Cheshire Cat. Stitchontime designed it and I guess she used the Cheshire Cat as a base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not get good pics of DD from behind. The purple fabric splits and meets in the center.



This is so pretty.  I love the back.  I really would like to try that on a dress for Sara Beth.  



eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished some Back to school customs!!! WOO HOO!! Got to get moving.. school starts in 4 weeks 6 days - not that I am counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I have the same fabric as you used for the bottoms on the top pic.  Got it for a good price too!  Love them both.  The second one is gorgeous.



ncmomof2 said:


> This is what I made today.  I have been itching to sew but I have been trouble coming up with what I want to make for our trip.  I know I want to make a pink outfit like the one on here a few days ago.  I bought the minnie fabric today, now I have to figure out what others will go with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the Janome 3434 D serger?



Love this!  The fabric is pretty.  I saw the matching headband too and that is really neat!

I have heard great things about the Janome.  I almost bought it, but winded up getting the Brother one that everyone seems to love...and i do love it too.



2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's



That is really pretty and different!  Can see that for Chef Mickeys and definitely with the hat, too!



littlepeppers said:


> I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.
> 
> I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st tshirt applique.  I learned to put stabelizer on the back of the tshirt before stitching.  The Mickey heads are all I can get right now.  They are big & gently round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are 3 more DD outfits in my head & a few for DS.  Boys are back. Got to go.



I love that outfit!  The round neck pattern I had taught me a lot too.  I love the way it turned out!  And congrats on you first applique!  You did a great job!  



revrob said:


> Sorry, I lost the quote - WHO WAS ASKING ABOUT THE BUTTON/FLOSS RUFFLE METHOD?  Basically, it is just a variation of the dental floss method that Jessica wrote a tutorial doing.  Here's the link to her tutorial:
> http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/2009/04/ruffling-using-dental-floss.html
> 
> The method that I posted basically is the same except that instead of dental floss, you use dmc floss, and instead of threading the floss through a pin, you thread it through a button and then pull the button to ruffle.  Does that make any more sense?  HTH!



I also use a similar method by using a thicker cording and zig zag.  The cording holds up well and comes out really easily!


----------



## ncmomof2

Rebecuberduber said:


> I've seen some tutorials for headbands, but haven't made one yet.  Do they stay on, ok?  That's my main concern.  I hate fighting with my daughter's outfits all day getting them to stay just so.  She plays too hard for that.




The headband is staying ok but it needs to be smaller.  The tutorial is for an adult and the author suggests taking an unch of the elastic for a smaller person.  Next time I am going to cut the pattern a little shorter as well.  But considering it is big, it stayed on.  It ws really simple and I used scraps mostly so it is worth the try.


----------



## karebear1

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Oh Karen?  The Cricut Queen!
> 
> Because you are the expert on this lovely crafting device I was hoping you could help me find a cartridge at a good price.
> 
> I am longing for the Mickey Font Cartridge.  Can you recommend a reliable, yet inexpensive place to find one.  I have very few cartridges because I have only bought them at Michael's when they go on sale.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Sorry about that! I wooshed right past this post and saw it when disneygirlsanddrew reposted it!

I am in TOTAL agreement with the answers she posted as well. I OFTEN get my cartridges from Ebay- just search for cricut cartridges. I'd bid on one that has free shipping, but be  smart. p I see people overbid on these all the time, when if they had just watched they could've gotten it for less on one that charges shipping. So- be patient, be smart!

I have also purchased from jujubee's- and she was AWESOME!  Very fast turn around on her shipping, and her prices were really great too. I've also purchased from  customcrops, and, while they've been good for me- and can run some great specials, I've read LOTS of complaints about them and their service- so, you cna take your chances. You'll get your product, it will just be on their slow schedule.

Anyway- I'll nbetcha you can snag the mickey Font cartridge for about 25.00.....GOOD LUCK- and let me know how you fare- ok???

I've never purchased a cartridge from Michaels- you just plain have to spend too  much!


----------



## littlepeppers

*Toadstool* said:


> Okay.. My DH came home tonight from working.(He works offshore 7/7 for those of you who don't know.. well about to be 14/14). Hannah is still refusing to go poop on the potty. She will ask for a pull up to go, and if I don't give it to her she just doesn't go. She will hold it for days. Tonight DH talked to her about it for a long time. He finally decided to bribe her(again.. lol). He told her he would take her to see Mickey Mouse if she did it.
> He has been telling me since she was born that we aren't going to take her to WDW, so I was shocked. Well.. kinda. He can usually never tell me no, but on this one thing he seemed pretty firm. Well now I just need to figure out how to get her to go poop on the potty and then we can go! Problem is.. I need to get her to go soon before he says it took too long or something like that. Any ideas are appreciated. I hate the thought of her not going and having trouble with her bowels. She will not say why she won't go just that she doesn't want to.
> Mickey Mouse bribe didn't work. She has been asking to go back since my parents took her, but I guess she'd rather stay in pull ups.



My DS had that problem.  He took Mirilax to go, but I hated giving it to him.  When he decided to finally go in the potty 4 wks before hiw 4th b-day & 2 wk before our Disney trip, all his tummy troubles cleared up.

My DD has the same problem.  She eates prunes or drinks alot of prune juice w/ apple juice.


----------



## littlepeppers

Tues 9/29 - Rainforest Cafe in AK (5:45)
Wed 9/30 - Hollywood & Vine (11:30)
Thurs 10/1 - MNSSHP
Fri 10/2 - Teppan Edo (12:10) My B-Day
Sat 10/3 - Hoop Dee Doo (5:00)
Sun 10/4 - Chef Mickey (9:30)
Mon 10/5 - Crystal Palace (11:30)
Tues 10/6 - fly home at 7:00pm


----------



## t-beri

littlepeppers said:


> I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.
> 
> I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I LOVE this outfit!!!  It is so cute and the bows are just perfect accents!!!


OK. Still no baby after ANOTHER false start yesterday.  Our midwife assures me this is common in 3rd babies in particular, I hope she's not lying to make me feel better LOL.  I am however progressing I've moved to 3-4 cm about 80% effaced but the baby is still floating and my cervix is still pretty rigid.  B said he's starting to feel like the "boy who cried baby"  LOL.  
On the way home from a very disappointing day at Labor of Love  we got caught in a torrential down pour AND threw a serpentine belt on our minivan.  Had to wait on the side of the road for 45 minutes for a ride and a tow truck.  Grand total for towing and a new belt $195.00 UGH!  I just put 175 bucks into the radiator last week.  I am really very mentally worn out right now. If I were that baby I wouldn't want to come out and meet me either.

On a lighter note...Little thought she should have a talk w/ Littlest yesterday when we got home.  She told my belly that it's ok to come out, it is "all of our" baby and we want to meet it and hold it and give it kisses "so don't be shy OK? Just come on out"

It was the sweetest thing I ever did see!!!  Maybe if I stop thinking about all this and go sew a little I will feel better.  Little's 4th dress still needs the skirt attatched to the bodice and maybe I could squeeze out some EZ fits???


----------



## aimeeg

emcreative said:


> I've been practicing my applique "by hand" and I thought I'd share this with others who don't really enjoy doing eyes.  It's from Philharmagic and since it's Mickey from behind...NO EYES!   I drew it from the Philharmagic "float" in Spectromagic.





emcreative said:


> I had a picture of donald's butt with bricks over him (remember I'm trying to avoid eyes, lol) but I did do a rough of this for ya':



LOVE LOVE LOVE THESE!!! HeatherSue where are you? 



revrob said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from Tiny Nay?  She sells mostly smocking designs.  Can anyone tell me if she usually takes a long time to email your purchase to you?  I'm waiting for a design and wonder how long I should expect to wait for her to respond?



A while!  Sorry


----------



## emcreative

Here's something 50's (since we were talking about it yesterday)


----------



## eeyore3847

Camping Griswalds said:


> Lori, I love the fabric in the School Rocks set!  We might need a set like this one.  We'd need "Kindergarten Rocks" though!



I can soooo do that!!


----------



## Adi12982

t-beri said:


> OK. Still no baby after ANOTHER false start yesterday.  Our midwife assures me this is common in 3rd babies in particular, I hope she's not lying to make me feel better LOL.  I am however progressing I've moved to 3-4 cm about 80% effaced but the baby is still floating and my cervix is still pretty rigid.  B said he's starting to feel like the "boy who cried baby"  LOL.
> On the way home from a very disappointing day at Labor of Love  we got caught in a torrential down pour AND threw a serpentine belt on our minivan.  Had to wait on the side of the road for 45 minutes for a ride and a tow truck.  Grand total for towing and a new belt $195.00 UGH!  I just put 175 bucks into the radiator last week.  I am really very mentally worn out right now. If I were that baby I wouldn't want to come out and meet me either.
> 
> On a lighter note...Little thought she should have a talk w/ Littlest yesterday when we got home.  She told my belly that it's ok to come out, it is "all of our" baby and we want to meet it and hold it and give it kisses "so don't be shy OK? Just come on out"



Sorry you are having such a rough time - both getting littlest out and with that van of yours!!

My heart just melted, though, reading about what Little told littlest - just too cute and priceless!


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> Here's something 50's (since we were talking about it yesterday)




That is so cute!!!


T.- Liliana is so cute!


----------



## emcreative

Quick question...I hope this makes sense...

To have a skirt be "ruffly/twirly" can I just have extra width and put it around a piece of elastic?


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Quick question...I hope this makes sense...
> 
> To have a skirt be "ruffly/twirly" can I just have extra width and put it around a piece of elastic?



Technically, yes.  BUT, it is going to be a lot of bulk at the waistline.  It's probably better to do a yoke and attach a gathered skirt to it.  Sorta like Leslie describes in her tutorial on her blog.


----------



## emcreative

The ruffles scare me!!


----------



## snubie

t-beri said:


> I LOVE this outfit!!!  It is so cute and the bows are just perfect accents!!!
> 
> 
> OK. Still no baby after ANOTHER false start yesterday.  Our midwife assures me this is common in 3rd babies in particular, I hope she's not lying to make me feel better LOL.  I am however progressing I've moved to 3-4 cm about 80% effaced but the baby is still floating and my cervix is still pretty rigid.  B said he's starting to feel like the "boy who cried baby"  LOL.
> On the way home from a very disappointing day at Labor of Love  we got caught in a torrential down pour AND threw a serpentine belt on our minivan.  Had to wait on the side of the road for 45 minutes for a ride and a tow truck.  Grand total for towing and a new belt $195.00 UGH!  I just put 175 bucks into the radiator last week.  I am really very mentally worn out right now. If I were that baby I wouldn't want to come out and meet me either.
> 
> On a lighter note...Little thought she should have a talk w/ Littlest yesterday when we got home.  She told my belly that it's ok to come out, it is "all of our" baby and we want to meet it and hold it and give it kisses "so don't be shy OK? Just come on out"
> 
> It was the sweetest thing I ever did see!!!  Maybe if I stop thinking about all this and go sew a little I will feel better.  Little's 4th dress still needs the skirt attatched to the bodice and maybe I could squeeze out some EZ fits???



Hugs T.  And little's talk with her baby brother/sister is just too sweet.  Lauren has been talking to my belly lately too.  She likes to pet my belly and give it kisses.

By the way, I had my ultrasound this morning.  I am having another girl!


----------



## jeniamt

emcreative said:


> We just booked this today (for July 21)
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/06/24/disney-debuts-magic-kingdom-wishes-dessert-party/



Oh my that looks so awesome!  Might have to do that when we go (our one day stay).  Do they do it every night?  We'll be there Friday November 20th.



HeatherSue said:


> I love that fabric, it's a very cute dress!  Your daughter is growing!!  She is such a pretty little thing!
> 
> 
> Well, none of us are exactly average.    In fact, I just went to the zoo with a friend over the weekend.  When she saw my stroller bag and my lime green mickey head with "HeatherSue" on it, she said "Heather, you're a dork."  I agreed.



I'm a little over the "dork" thing.  Why are we dorks?  DIS is a community of people with shared interests.  The funny thing is, when ever a friend is heading to Disney... who do they call?  Don't you know it, they are picking me for answers to their Disney questions and fishing to borrow my customs.
I don't mind the affectionate pokes but some of my friends and family judge me for posting on the boards.  I hear, "you waste so much time on those boards" and "why don't you go out and make some real friends."  Ugh, sorry for that vent.



2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's



As usual, love your outfit!!!  



goofyisinphilly said:


> I am a serious lurker on this thread, but I just had to share.  I followed the awesome applique tutorial and tried my first mickey head on a couple of scraps tonight.  It turned out awesome.  I did get my needle in the wrong position going around one ear.  But over all it was so easy.
> 
> My poor cheap machine will barely sew 2 pieces of fabric together without pulling them all lopsided but it did fine on the applique.  Now to try to make a little jumper for a friend who is taking her daughter on her first Disney trip in Sept.  I figure that gives me enough time for several attempts.



Congrats!  Now post some pictures  



emcreative said:


> I've been practicing my applique "by hand" and I thought I'd share this with others who don't really enjoy doing eyes.  It's from Philharmagic and since it's Mickey from behind...NO EYES!   I drew it from the Philharmagic "float" in Spectromagic.



Love this!  I hate eyes!!!  How about an Ariel with her eyes closed?  Ready, set, go... you have 10 minutes (and no excuses this time!)


----------



## emcreative

jeniamt said:


> Love this!  I hate eyes!!!  How about an Ariel with her eyes closed?  Ready, set, go... you have 10 minutes (and no excuses this time!)










And with no eyes:


----------



## littlepeppers

revrob said:


> Technically, yes.  BUT, it is going to be a lot of bulk at the waistline.  It's probably better to do a yoke and attach a gathered skirt to it.  Sorta like Leslie describes in her tutorial on her blog.



Great thought a/b yoke & then gather.  I was about to turn a blundered dress into 2 skirts.  I was worried about the bulk.  Not anymore.  Thanks


----------



## Adi12982

snubie said:


> By the way, I had my ultrasound this morning.  I am having another girl!



CONGRATS on your little girl!!!


----------



## jessica52877

emcreative said:


> Here's something 50's (since we were talking about it yesterday)



I LOVE this picture! I have a few things with this on it and always want more (of course Minnie doesn't have on the adorable poodle skirt). It is even cuter with the skirt.


----------



## emcreative

More:


----------



## My2Qtz0205

emcreative said:


> More:




De-lurking to say: wouldn't this make an awesome "Daddy's Girl" tshirt!

By the way, I'm not a sewer, just an admirer of you creative & talented ladies!


----------



## jeniamt

emcreative said:


> And with no eyes:





emcreative said:


> More:



Oh aren't you so sassy with your quick response!  You are too good!  THANKS!!


----------



## emcreative

jeniamt said:


> Oh aren't you so sassy with your quick response!  You are too good!  THANKS!!



LOL You just happened to catch me at the right minute!


----------



## PrincessKell

ncmomof2 said:


> The headband is staying ok but it needs to be smaller.  The tutorial is for an adult and the author suggests taking an unch of the elastic for a smaller person.  Next time I am going to cut the pattern a little shorter as well.  But considering it is big, it stayed on.  It ws really simple and I used scraps mostly so it is worth the try.



Here is a free one from YCMT. Its super easy to make. 

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/FREE-Fabric-Headband-Sizes-Baby-Adult.htm


----------



## PrincessKell

*I NEED HELP* 

One of Georgia's friends mom asked me if to make some customs for her dd and niece and nephew. I want to make a tank with a mickey head applique i camo. But I don't have a boy tank pattern. Does anyone have one or a tute that is free? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## aimeeg

jeniamt said:


> I'm a little over the "dork" thing.  Why are we dorks?  DIS is a community of people with shared interests.  The funny thing is, when ever a friend is heading to Disney... who do they call?  Don't you know it, they are picking me for answers to their Disney questions and fishing to borrow my customs.
> I don't mind the affectionate pokes but some of my friends and family judge me for posting on the boards.  I hear, "you waste so much time on those boards" and "why don't you go out and make some real friends."  Ugh, sorry for that vent.



Amen Sister!! I get that a lot with the girls clothes. Some Mom's at my daughters prek would always have semi snide remarks about my DD's bows etc. . . Then by the end of the year they were asking where I got them or if I could make them for their kids. A few members (cough brother cough) think my dh even taking our kids to WDW is a waste of time and money. I am so glad I am not one of his kids. 

You know if it was not for this board and thread I never would have learned to sew. I am grateful for that because sewing has been a wonderful experience for me. I started sewing about two years ago. My youngest was 11 months at the time. She was having seizures and I was a wreck waiting for the next to come. So, instead I focused my energy into learning how to sew. Now I have two girls who love to design outfits and one very healthy little girl who will be three in 20 days! 



emcreative said:


> And with no eyes:



I love these. We are going to see The Little Mermaid on Broadway in August. My oldest and I saw it last year but we decided to take the babes now that she is three.


----------



## tricia

littlepeppers said:


> My DS (7) doesn't know either.  We are telling him we are going to his Nanny's house in TX.  He isn't suspicious about DD outfits b/c she loves Minnie, Elmo, & Marie.  I told him that Elmo & Marie were too hard.  He was jealous of her outfit & wanted one too.  I used my embroidery machine to put Mickeys on two other shirts for him.  He went camping w/ the boys yesterday, so I had to work on the secret pieces.  The others will be night projects.
> 
> ADRs tomorrow morning 5am.  Thank God they will still be sleeping.



Glad to see you got your ADR;s.  I did mine on Sunday and got most of what I wanted too.  



kathyell said:


> I am SUCH a dork. I kept thinking that I couldn't attempt even the simpler examples of appliques with my very basic machine until I actually troubled myself to go and read the "bestest tutorial ever". It got me to get out a few scraps, turn some dials on my sewing machine, and try out a few test shapes.
> 
> Now, I obviously need a lot of practice and tuning and stuff, but I feel inspired to try!
> 
> I especially like the idea of using coloring book images as a source, because some of them tend to have simpler shapes and a nice defined line to use as an outline when you're making your template.
> 
> There goes all that copious free time I used to have.



I think Heather's Tutorial is 'Idiot proof', which is good for people like me. 



emcreative said:


> And with no eyes:



Well, you beat her 10 minute challenge.  And I really like the Fantasmic Mickey.  One day I will get brave enough to try something that complex, as I said above, Heather's Tute is 'Idiot proof'.


----------



## sahm1000

t-beri said:


> I LOVE this outfit!!!  It is so cute and the bows are just perfect accents!!!
> 
> 
> OK. Still no baby after ANOTHER false start yesterday.  Our midwife assures me this is common in 3rd babies in particular, I hope she's not lying to make me feel better LOL.  I am however progressing I've moved to 3-4 cm about 80% effaced but the baby is still floating and my cervix is still pretty rigid.  B said he's starting to feel like the "boy who cried baby"  LOL.
> On the way home from a very disappointing day at Labor of Love  we got caught in a torrential down pour AND threw a serpentine belt on our minivan.  Had to wait on the side of the road for 45 minutes for a ride and a tow truck.  Grand total for towing and a new belt $195.00 UGH!  I just put 175 bucks into the radiator last week.  I am really very mentally worn out right now. If I were that baby I wouldn't want to come out and meet me either.
> 
> On a lighter note...Little thought she should have a talk w/ Littlest yesterday when we got home.  She told my belly that it's ok to come out, it is "all of our" baby and we want to meet it and hold it and give it kisses "so don't be shy OK? Just come on out"
> 
> It was the sweetest thing I ever did see!!!  Maybe if I stop thinking about all this and go sew a little I will feel better.  Little's 4th dress still needs the skirt attatched to the bodice and maybe I could squeeze out some EZ fits???



Oh T!  I want that baby to come!  What is your actual due date?  Try and take it easy, once the Littlest is here you'll be so exhausted, so get some rest while you can!




emcreative said:


> The ruffles scare me!!



Ruffles are a pain but nothing to be scared of.  I find them to be more annoying than anything!  Just use the methods with the embroidery floss or the elastic thread (personally I find the two rows of gathering thread to be torturous!) and it'll go well.  You can also lengthen your stitch and up your tension and that works fantastically but  you have no control over how much gets gathered up.



snubie said:


> Hugs T.  And little's talk with her baby brother/sister is just too sweet.  Lauren has been talking to my belly lately too.  She likes to pet my belly and give it kisses.
> 
> By the way, I had my ultrasound this morning.  I am having another girl!




Gotta love the girls!  Yeah!  Congratulations!  Now you'll have two girls to sew for, look out!



jeniamt said:


> Oh my that looks so awesome!  Might have to do that when we go (our one day stay).  Do they do it every night?  We'll be there Friday November 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little over the "dork" thing.  Why are we dorks?  DIS is a community of people with shared interests.  The funny thing is, when ever a friend is heading to Disney... who do they call?  Don't you know it, they are picking me for answers to their Disney questions and fishing to borrow my customs.
> I don't mind the affectionate pokes but some of my friends and family judge me for posting on the boards.  I hear, "you waste so much time on those boards" and "why don't you go out and make some real friends."  Ugh, sorry for that vent.




I guess I feel blessed that I am lucky to have lots of friends, online and "real life".   So tell those who make fun, you're just lucky that you have double the friends!  I just wish I could get to meet my online friends!  I'm jealous of all of you getting to go to the October meet!  And as far as the picking of the brain, I've actually gotten to plan two of my parents friends trips to WDW as well as two of my friends trips.  Since I love the planning part of a trip it was fun for me!  




emcreative said:


> And with no eyes:




You're on a roll!




Toadstool!  Good luck with the potty thing.  I detest potty training and actually think if I could, I'd pay someone to do it for me!  Grace was more difficult to potty train, Claire was so easy it wasn't fair!  

Grace wouldn't poop in the potty either.  It was a battle!  I would definitely figure out if there was a food that made it easier for her to go and fill her up with it.  With Grace (and I so know how disgusting this is!  Sorry!!!!)  we finally put her potty in front of the TV and let her sit there and watch whatever she wanted.  It finally got to the point where I knew she had to go but still wouldn't.  I finally just made her sit there until she went.  It was awful!  I was pretty much holding her down.  But she finally went!  And it wasn't that bad after that first time.  Anyway, good luck!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I made my girls some simply sweet dresses yesterday for the 4th.  now I am working on making matching ones for their dolls - how in the world are you supposed to turn the doll straps right side out after you sew them?!  They are impossibly small!!!!!  Do you guys have any tips?


----------



## ncmomof2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my girls some simply sweet dresses yesterday for the 4th.  now I am working on making matching ones for their dolls - how in the world are you supposed to turn the doll straps right side out after you sew them?!  They are impossibly small!!!!!  Do you guys have any tips?




Don't!  Take a strip, fold and iron on both sides a little, then fold it in half and iron.  Just stitch up both sides to secure.  I hope that makes sense!


----------



## PrincessKell

t-beri said:


> I LOVE this outfit!!!  It is so cute and the bows are just perfect accents!!!
> 
> 
> OK. Still no baby after ANOTHER false start yesterday.  Our midwife assures me this is common in 3rd babies in particular, I hope she's not lying to make me feel better LOL.  I am however progressing I've moved to 3-4 cm about 80% effaced but the baby is still floating and my cervix is still pretty rigid.  B said he's starting to feel like the "boy who cried baby"  LOL.
> On the way home from a very disappointing day at Labor of Love  we got caught in a torrential down pour AND threw a serpentine belt on our minivan.  Had to wait on the side of the road for 45 minutes for a ride and a tow truck.  Grand total for towing and a new belt $195.00 UGH!  I just put 175 bucks into the radiator last week.  I am really very mentally worn out right now. If I were that baby I wouldn't want to come out and meet me either.
> 
> On a lighter note...Little thought she should have a talk w/ Littlest yesterday when we got home.  She told my belly that it's ok to come out, it is "all of our" baby and we want to meet it and hold it and give it kisses "so don't be shy OK? Just come on out"
> 
> It was the sweetest thing I ever did see!!!  Maybe if I stop thinking about all this and go sew a little I will feel better.  Little's 4th dress still needs the skirt attatched to the bodice and maybe I could squeeze out some EZ fits???



awww that is just so darn sweet.  We are all waiting so kindly for the T-baby to come out as Marah says. hehe 



emcreative said:


> Here's something 50's (since we were talking about it yesterday)



seriously, you are so creative, I can't stand it! bwahaha ok well I can because  I love everything you do.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my girls some simply sweet dresses yesterday for the 4th.  now I am working on making matching ones for their dolls - how in the world are you supposed to turn the doll straps right side out after you sew them?!  They are impossibly small!!!!!  Do you guys have any tips?



I used a safety pin.  I Just pin it to the top turn it inward and start pullin and turnin the fabric.


----------



## jham

I need 2 little girls so I can make stepsister outfits! I love Sophee's dress Aimee! And cute back to school stuff and everything else. I finally took pictures and mailed off Mya's Dora outfit yesterday. The tee shirt is to match some pj pants Nikki is making for her.


----------



## revrob

jham said:


> I need 2 little girls so I can make stepsister outfits! I love Sophee's dress Aimee! And cute back to school stuff and everything else. I finally took pictures and mailed off Mya's Dora outfit yesterday. The tee shirt is to match some pj pants Nikki is making for her.



SO cute!  I always forget about that adorable peek a boo skirt.  It's another one of those patterns that I've owned for a while and never used.  Mya is gonna love it!


----------



## HeatherSue

2cutekidz said:


>


That's adorable! I've eyed that fabric a few times, but didn't know what I'd do with it!



ncmomof2 said:


>


I agree, that is a nice headband, but a BEAUTIFUL picture!



littlepeppers said:


>


Wow, these look GREAT!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> And now for my big news...*and Heather you will want to hear this one (and no, I will not trade Tim for Henry no matter how many rear shots I see! :*  Tim told me that he thinks there is no other place for us to ever vacation than WDW! He says until the kids get sick of it, we will go!!!!  So....I thought I would press my luck and announce I want to go for Christmas sometime...Katie agreed, so I think I will get two trips next year!!!!  I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!!:


How 'bout if I post more pictures of his face?  That side is pretty cute, too! Tim sounds like a real Disney lover!  You are a lucky woman!  So cool that he even wants to decorate the toy room in Disney!  I would faint away if Henry suggested such a thing!  



goofyisinphilly said:


> I am a serious lurker on this thread, but I just had to share.  I followed the awesome applique tutorial and tried my first mickey head on a couple of scraps tonight.  It turned out awesome.  I did get my needle in the wrong position going around one ear.  But over all it was so easy.
> 
> My poor cheap machine will barely sew 2 pieces of fabric together without pulling them all lopsided but it did fine on the applique.  Now to try to make a little jumper for a friend who is taking her daughter on her first Disney trip in Sept.  I figure that gives me enough time for several attempts.


How cool!! I'm so glad it helped you out!!  We definitely need some pictures!



karebear1 said:


> HA!  HA HA!!  HA HA HA!!!!!!  And you call yourself a friend?????  Rub it in why don't ya?!?!?!


I know, right?  



tina_la said:


> hey been a lucker here for awhile  My son is obssessed with Peter Pan and would like to make him a cute outfit. I was thinking of iron on patches or appliqes of Peter, crocodile, Capt hook, Smee. Problem is I have looked all over the internet (including ebay) and can't find anything but tinkerbell. Any ideas/websites I could find some?
> Thanks


My son LOVES Peter Pan, too! Are you looking for an embroidery machine design, or a premade patch?



revrob said:


> OH, HEATHER!  DID YOU SEE THIS?  While you're at it, please remember that my hoop is 180 x 300!
> Seriously.  this would be an awesome design!


That is a really cool picture!  Thanks for reminding me of your hoop size! 



kathyell said:


> I am SUCH a dork. I kept thinking that I couldn't attempt even the simpler examples of appliques with my very basic machine until I actually troubled myself to go and read the "bestest tutorial ever". It got me to get out a few scraps, turn some dials on my sewing machine, and try out a few test shapes.
> 
> Now, I obviously need a lot of practice and tuning and stuff, but I feel inspired to try!
> 
> I especially like the idea of using coloring book images as a source, because some of them tend to have simpler shapes and a nice defined line to use as an outline when you're making your template.
> 
> There goes all that copious free time I used to have.


YAY!!!  I'm so glad you gave it a try!!



aimeeg said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE THESE!!! HeatherSue where are you?


The only problem is that once a picture is posted on here, there are a couple of other designers that seem to pop right up with them!  



jham said:


>


I LOVE the Dora outfit!  That is so perfect for little Mya!! The t-shirt looks really good, too! Thank you, Jeanne!


----------



## lovesdumbo

t-beri said:


> OK. Still no baby after ANOTHER false start yesterday.  Our midwife assures me this is common in 3rd babies in particular, I hope she's not lying to make me feel better LOL.  I am however progressing I've moved to 3-4 cm about 80% effaced but the baby is still floating and my cervix is still pretty rigid.  B said he's starting to feel like the "boy who cried baby"  LOL.
> On the way home from a very disappointing day at Labor of Love  we got caught in a torrential down pour AND threw a serpentine belt on our minivan.  Had to wait on the side of the road for 45 minutes for a ride and a tow truck.  Grand total for towing and a new belt $195.00 UGH!  I just put 175 bucks into the radiator last week.  I am really very mentally worn out right now. If I were that baby I wouldn't want to come out and meet me either.
> 
> On a lighter note...Little thought she should have a talk w/ Littlest yesterday when we got home.  She told my belly that it's ok to come out, it is "all of our" baby and we want to meet it and hold it and give it kisses "so don't be shy OK? Just come on out"
> 
> It was the sweetest thing I ever did see!!!  Maybe if I stop thinking about all this and go sew a little I will feel better.  Little's 4th dress still needs the skirt attatched to the bodice and maybe I could squeeze out some EZ fits???


Hope you're holding your baby soon!!!!



snubie said:


> By the way, I had my ultrasound this morning.  I am having another girl!


Congratulations!!!



jeniamt said:


> Oh my that looks so awesome!  Might have to do that when we go (our one day stay).  Do they do it every night?  We'll be there Friday November 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little over the "dork" thing.  Why are we dorks?  DIS is a community of people with shared interests.  The funny thing is, when ever a friend is heading to Disney... who do they call?  Don't you know it, they are picking me for answers to their Disney questions and fishing to borrow my customs.
> I don't mind the affectionate pokes but some of my friends and family judge me for posting on the boards.  I hear, "you waste so much time on those boards" and "why don't you go out and make some real friends."  Ugh, sorry for that vent.


On the dessert party thing I think it is only scheduled through the end of August right now but hopefully they will extend that!  

You need to tell that "freind" you've met nicer people online!



aimeeg said:


> Amen Sister!! I get that a lot with the girls clothes. Some Mom's at my daughters prek would always have semi snide remarks about my DD's bows etc. . . Then by the end of the year they were asking where I got them or if I could make them for their kids. A few members (cough brother cough) think my dh even taking our kids to WDW is a waste of time and money. I am so glad I am not one of his kids.
> 
> You know if it was not for this board and thread I never would have learned to sew. I am grateful for that because sewing has been a wonderful experience for me. I started sewing about two years ago. My youngest was 11 months at the time. She was having seizures and I was a wreck waiting for the next to come. So, instead I focused my energy into learning how to sew. Now I have two girls who love to design outfits and one very healthy little girl who will be three in 20 days!


I don't get that "they will never remember it" attitude some people have.  Why do anything with/for your children if they won't remember it????

What are your WDW dates?  I'll be there with my entire crew 7/29 to 8/5.




jham said:


> I need 2 little girls so I can make stepsister outfits! I love Sophee's dress Aimee! And cute back to school stuff and everything else. I finally took pictures and mailed off Mya's Dora outfit yesterday. The tee shirt is to match some pj pants Nikki is making for her.


So cute!!!


----------



## pixiefrnd

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my girls some simply sweet dresses yesterday for the 4th.  now I am working on making matching ones for their dolls - how in the world are you supposed to turn the doll straps right side out after you sew them?!  They are impossibly small!!!!!  Do you guys have any tips?



I use hemostats to turn small items, but you can buy turny things at Jo Ann's or on-line.


Last night my husband told me I am officially obsessed and addicted to this board cause everytime he comes home I am on here, so I told him I had to check on my friends and catch up cause I don't want to end up behind again.  He just rolled his eyes and left the room.  But if there was a dis board that discussed hot rods, engines and re-building old cars he would be on here all day too.    that's for my DH.  


For T:





For my fellow Jersey Shore people:




To NiniMorris-- sorry I lost your quote about your dgd, but I just had to say, it has always been said There is a little Disney in all of us


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> That is a really cool picture!  Thanks for reminding me of your hoop size!



No problem!  Wouldn't want you to forget!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's



So cute!  I really like the apron & the colors are perfect.



littlepeppers said:


> I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.
> 
> I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st tshirt applique.  I learned to put stabelizer on the back of the tshirt before stitching.  The Mickey heads are all I can get right now.  They are big & gently round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are 3 more DD outfits in my head & a few for DS.  Boys are back. Got to go.



They look great!  I think we've all probably messed up on our share of project while learning something new.


----------



## *Toadstool*

NiniMorris said:


> *Toadstool*,
> 
> I had the same problem with my now 9 year old daughter.  I was lucky enough to find a particular food (I think it was grapes) that made her 'go' more easily.  We used songs that we made up for potty time, and there is actually a CD out (made by the people that make the pop up clensers for little kids...can't remember the name now...need to find that for my GD) with a lot of cute songs about the importance of going and why the potty is tyhe best place to go.
> 
> Our pediatrician had a talk with her about the dangers of not 'going', and that seemed to help a lot.  Of course the peer pressure of being in daycare at the time worked great too...she was only 2, but was already reading so they had her in a bigger age class.
> 
> We also used an immediate reward system.  Our bribe of choice was M&Ms.  (they didn't get candy normally)I had some halloween size packs and she got one each poo in the potty. I always have problems with longterm rewards, and I'm sure little kiddos do too.  (even though we are using a long term reward for my DGD.)
> 
> OK.  I know this is not what you asked for, but this is how we got DGD to start using the potty.  I have a Mickey Mouse doll that she loved to look at in my room.  (and a big picture of MM on my bathroom wall)  Every successful potty gets approx 15 minutes of playing with MM!  So, she has always associated MM with potty...at least at my house!  Her mom and dad are not so successful with her...
> 
> Hope that helps...but I would definitely aske her pediatrician for help an advice...a good pediatrician knows how to talk to his/her little patients as well as the parents!
> 
> Nini


My pediatrician gave me the advice of telling me to put her back in diapers so she didn't hurt herself. I think I am going to find a new pediatrician that can help me out. Thanks for the advice.



revrob said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from Tiny Nay?  She sells mostly smocking designs.  Can anyone tell me if she usually takes a long time to email your purchase to you?  I'm waiting for a design and wonder how long I should expect to wait for her to respond?


I have ordered from her several times. She usually sends them within 24 hours. Get this.. she had a direct download site and people were complaining that they didn't understand how to use it so she took it down and put up her old website. She told me it was mostly older people and they didn't understand how to download them, so now she is emailing again. Which ones did you get?? How long has it been? I can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> I have ordered from her several times. She usually sends them within 24 hours. Get this.. she had a direct download site and people were complaining that they didn't understand how to use it so she took it down and put up her old website. She told me it was mostly older people and they didn't understand how to download them, so now she is emailing again. Which ones did you get?? How long has it been? I can't wait to see what you make.



I guess I'm spoiled.  I'm used to having things sent within 12 hours.  I ordered yesterday morning, I hadn't heard anything last night, so I emailed her.  I hadn't heard anything by noon today, so I emailed again.  I finally got the designs.  I ordered the Mickey head & the Cinderella set.  I'm kinda surprised the Cinderella set is just over 30,000 stitches!  and it doesn't have any geometrics to hold it down!  

I stitched out my first smocking design this morning.  It's one from the Deb Y disc I bought at market.  It's really pretty!  It's just a lattice design, but I think it's cool!  OH!  Did I tell you I found a pleater?  I found one one etsy for a GREAT price!  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## *Toadstool*

littlepeppers said:


> My DS had that problem.  He took Mirilax to go, but I hated giving it to him.  When he decided to finally go in the potty 4 wks before hiw 4th b-day & 2 wk before our Disney trip, all his tummy troubles cleared up.
> 
> My DD has the same problem.  She eates prunes or drinks alot of prune juice w/ apple juice.


We get her to eat lots of prunes and it does seem to help. I hate giving her Miralax because it seems to have an explosive effect on her, and it really scares her. 



t-beri said:


> OK. Still no baby after ANOTHER false start yesterday.  Our midwife assures me this is common in 3rd babies in particular, I hope she's not lying to make me feel better LOL.  I am however progressing I've moved to 3-4 cm about 80% effaced but the baby is still floating and my cervix is still pretty rigid.  B said he's starting to feel like the "boy who cried baby"  LOL.
> On the way home from a very disappointing day at Labor of Love  we got caught in a torrential down pour AND threw a serpentine belt on our minivan.  Had to wait on the side of the road for 45 minutes for a ride and a tow truck.  Grand total for towing and a new belt $195.00 UGH!  I just put 175 bucks into the radiator last week.  I am really very mentally worn out right now. If I were that baby I wouldn't want to come out and meet me either.
> 
> On a lighter note...Little thought she should have a talk w/ Littlest yesterday when we got home.  She told my belly that it's ok to come out, it is "all of our" baby and we want to meet it and hold it and give it kisses "so don't be shy OK? Just come on out"
> 
> It was the sweetest thing I ever did see!!!  Maybe if I stop thinking about all this and go sew a little I will feel better.  Little's 4th dress still needs the skirt attatched to the bodice and maybe I could squeeze out some EZ fits???


How cute about Little! What a sweet memory. I hope the baby quits being shy soon!

*revrob* - http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/digitizers/1039356661
I'm guessing you bought some of her Disney designs? If you ever want some that are not Disney you can get them from swak. I just noticed she has a pretty cross freebie on there too.


It our wedding anniversary today. This is the first one my DH has been home for. We are going to New Orleans for a night out. I'm so excited.


----------



## Adi12982

*Toadstool* said:


> It our wedding anniversary today. This is the first one my DH has been home for. We are going to New Orleans for a night out. I'm so excited.


 Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## aimeeg

jham said:


> I need 2 little girls so I can make stepsister outfits! I love Sophee's dress Aimee! And cute back to school stuff and everything else. I finally took pictures and mailed off Mya's Dora outfit yesterday. The tee shirt is to match some pj pants Nikki is making for her.



Or we just need to coordinate our trips.  We could have the stepsisters and Cinderella. 

Mya's outfit looks great! I am finishing up her Cinderella set. The Cinderella had 34 color changes!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I guess I'm spoiled.  I'm used to having things sent within 12 hours.  I ordered yesterday morning, I hadn't heard anything last night, so I emailed her.  I hadn't heard anything by noon today, so I emailed again.  I finally got the designs.  I ordered the Mickey head & the Cinderella set.  I'm kinda surprised the Cinderella set is just over 30,000 stitches!  and it doesn't have any geometrics to hold it down!
> 
> I stitched out my first smocking design this morning.  It's one from the Deb Y disc I bought at market.  It's really pretty!  It's just a lattice design, but I think it's cool!  OH!  Did I tell you I found a pleater?  I found one one etsy for a GREAT price!  I can't wait to get it!


Oh wow! So excited that you found a pleater! What kind is it? Did it come with needles? You'd want to order some if not. Nimble Thimble might sell them, but you are probably better off ordering online. You might break some needles in the process of figuring it out. Let me know if you have any problems doing it. I can scan my instructions in my smocking book if necessary. 
Renee usually is alot faster than that. I have the handsmocking Mickey and Cinderella. The one I have just has geometric smocking on the top and bottomw row. Does it not even have that?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Adi12982 said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!


Thank you! I'm just tickled that DH is actually here. Even though we celebrate early or late I usually still sob all alone on the day.


----------



## emcreative

Happy Anniversary!!!!!


----------



## Jennia

LisaZoe said:


> The tee I made for Mya's Big Give was done that way as was the Jasmine tee I did for an earlier Big Give. I assembled the applique pieces onto the base fabric then appliqued as I would normally except I don't applique the outer edges. Once I had the applique done, I ironed fusible to the back of the base fabric and cut it to the shape I wanted then fused it in place on the tee. For Jasmine, I added the gold pieces for the 'frame' and satin stitched around it. For Tink I fused the oval and did a looser satin stitch around the edge of the oval. Since I planned to cover the edge with ricrac, I mostly used the satin stitch to keep the edges neat rather than for a finished look. Here are photos of those tees.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: The applique are IS a bit stiffer than if it had been stitched directly onto the tee but really not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> BTW - something for people who don't applique to consider is resell tees that are well appliqued but might have problems with the tee itself, i.e holes or stains. You can cut around the applique leaving a narrow edge of the old tee then do as I described above to fuse and stitch to a new tee. I've done that for a couple ladies who had tees their kids had outgrown but had worn very little - if at all.



Love all the Mickey around the World tees, so cute! 



mrsmiller said:


> didn't this thread started a few days back!!!!!????????? so many pages already!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so had to make another one  size 24mths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple top to go with it  (pattern is only 1 pc!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to page 11..........



Very cute, as always! 



LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.



This is just so gorgeous!



LisaZoe said:


> Oh, speaking of the tee, I thought it came out really cute. Zoe liked my letter 'monsters' that I'd done on tees and asked if they could be more girly. I added the crowns with jewels, eyelashes, 'lipstick' and nail/claw polish and we were good.


Those are so neat!! I swear, there's no end to your talent! 


NaeNae said:


> Well I finally got my pictures downloaded from vacation.  Here is one of DH and me.


Beautiful photo! 





emcreative said:


> I decided to totally do what I keep talking about and have FUN FLUFFY clothes for our upcoming trip- and Hubby is playing along (as long as the shirt is black, lol!)!  I thought you all might get a chuckle about what we're wearing to the parks! (I did not sew the clothes, and thank you Heather Sue for your AWESOME appliques!!)
> 
> *Star Wars Day:*
> My Imperial Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Up Day:*
> My Up Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's "UP"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second "UP" Day!*
> My Grape Soda Dress:



How fun! I agree with what everyone else said, those dresses look super comfy! 



NiniMorris said:


> I warn you...I almost decided not to post this here...but I think good sense left and I'm putting it out for the world to see anyway...
> 
> I was at my DIL's last night helping with her second dress (still really green on the way the sewing machine works but is full of ideas - got to encourage that!) I was watching and playing with my little angelic 2 year old grand daughter...you know the kind...will NEVER be able to do wrong in her grandmother's eyes...
> 
> She, DGD2, decided she wanted me to take her potty.  Being the dutiful grandmother I sat in there with her while she ...er ...went #2.  (yes we have several 'potty' songs we sing to keep her occupied and on the potty.  She is very impatient!)  All of a sudden, she jumps up and looks to view her ...um progress.  And starts screaming "Mickey Mouse, Mickey Mouse!!"  I thought she was refering to the fact we ae using the bribe...I mean reward...of  a trip to Disney if she completes potty training before we go.  (to be honest she is going regardless, but she doesn't have to know that!)
> 
> Nope, she was refering to the shape of her ...er..um..the 'results' of what was in her potty!  Yup...a Mickey Head!!!!
> 
> You can tell she is from me!
> 
> Nini  Morris



LOL!!! That is WAY too funny! 



emcreative said:


> Thought I'd share this in case anyone is trying to think of something HP to do for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I didn't count the yellow studs!)


So neat! 



aimeeg said:


> Thanks for posting the pics! I love seeing everyone sewing spaces. Great job getting everything in order. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> The Latest-
> 
> Here is DD Anastasia dress. I had a few things going against me this afternoon. 1. Drizella is at camp. 2. It rained today. 3. The dress is slightly big. 4. My old camera sucks.  These were s few of the first appliques I did. DD is irritated that the black Cheshire Cat is on her dress. She is right. It is clipart of the Cheshire Cat. Stitchontime designed it and I guess she used the Cheshire Cat as a base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not get good pics of DD from behind. The purple fabric splits and meets in the center.



This is SO stunning, love it! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished some Back to school customs!!! WOO HOO!! Got to get moving.. school starts in 4 weeks 6 days - not that I am counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Very cute!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> *revrob* - http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/digitizers/1039356661
> I'm guessing you bought some of her Disney designs? If you ever want some that are not Disney you can get them from swak. I just noticed she has a pretty cross freebie on there too.
> 
> 
> It our wedding anniversary today. This is the first one my DH has been home for. We are going to New Orleans for a night out. I'm so excited.



HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!

I noticed she had some stuff at SWAK after I had already purchased on her site.  The two I ordered weren't on SWAK anyway, but the next time I order, I'll remember SWAK for sure!  She did finally say that she had something going on (helping a friend that had a baby), so that is why it took a little longer.  I feel better about that now.




*Toadstool* said:


> Oh wow! So excited that you found a pleater! What kind is it? Did it come with needles? You'd want to order some if not. Nimble Thimble might sell them, but you are probably better off ordering online. You might break some needles in the process of figuring it out. Let me know if you have any problems doing it. I can scan my instructions in my smocking book if necessary.
> Renee usually is alot faster than that. I have the handsmocking Mickey and Cinderella. The one I have just has geometric smocking on the top and bottomw row. Does it not even have that?



UM... it's a... pleater.  Totally don't know.  Not so good, huh?  I know that it has 16 full rows and 8 half rows.  It didn't say if it had needles, and I didn't even thank about it, honestly.  I guess I should order some.  I'll probably be asking you lots of questions!


----------



## Stephres

Hello friends!

You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:






And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?






It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!

I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!


----------



## Jennia

emcreative said:


> We just booked this today (for July 21)
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/06/24/disney-debuts-magic-kingdom-wishes-dessert-party/



OOOOH that looks delicious and fun! 



2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's



SO adorable, what a great idea! 



littlepeppers said:


> I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.
> 
> I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st tshirt applique.  I learned to put stabelizer on the back of the tshirt before stitching.  The Mickey heads are all I can get right now.  They are big & gently round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are 3 more DD outfits in my head & a few for DS.  Boys are back. Got to go.



They turned out great! 



jham said:


> I need 2 little girls so I can make stepsister outfits! I love Sophee's dress Aimee! And cute back to school stuff and everything else. I finally took pictures and mailed off Mya's Dora outfit yesterday. The tee shirt is to match some pj pants Nikki is making for her.


Very cute, love the initial t shirt. 


*Toadstool* said:


> We get her to eat lots of prunes and it does seem to help. I hate giving her Miralax because it seems to have an explosive effect on her, and it really scares her.
> 
> 
> How cute about Little! What a sweet memory. I hope the baby quits being shy soon!
> 
> *revrob* - http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/digitizers/1039356661
> I'm guessing you bought some of her Disney designs? If you ever want some that are not Disney you can get them from swak. I just noticed she has a pretty cross freebie on there too.
> 
> 
> It our wedding anniversary today. This is the first one my DH has been home for. We are going to New Orleans for a night out. I'm so excited.



HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! Hope you have lots of fun on your night out! 



Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!




Love the red Mickey material, and your dress is adorable!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!


Cute boys outfit!  LOVE your dress!!!!!!!  You need a bag to match.


----------



## Stephres

lovesdumbo said:


> Cute boys outfit!  LOVE your dress!!!!!!!  You need a bag to match.



Oh my gosh, how cute would I be!

I fussed over that fabric for a half an hour, trying to decide if I liked the dots with it or not (for a dress). Now I know I made the right decision!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> Oh my gosh, how cute would I be!
> 
> I fussed over that fabric for a half an hour, trying to decide if I liked the dots with it or not (for a dress). Now I know I made the right decision!



I made that for a friend/coworker.  I have to say I really love it when I see her with it and I usually don't love the stuff I make.  The fabrics are really perfect for her.  I really do love them as a dress too!  

I used the floral for the lining:


----------



## Jennia

I finished this on Sunday for my dd to wear to a Patriotic Potluck Picnic we hosted at our house for our playgroup. It's an apron dress with Carla's peasant shirt underneath (first time making that pattern, so easy!).


----------



## jham

Jennia said:


> I finished this on Sunday for my dd to wear to a Patriotic Potluck Picnic we hosted at our house for our playgroup. It's an apron dress with Carla's peasant shirt underneath (first time making that pattern, so easy!).


 
That is adorable!  I love the fabrics you used!


----------



## HeatherSue

*Toadstool* said:


> It our wedding anniversary today. This is the first one my DH has been home for. We are going to New Orleans for a night out. I'm so excited.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! I hope you have a great time!



Stephres said:


>


The Mickey outfit is adorable!  Girl...you are SMOKIN' hot in that dress!  I love it! I have thought about buying that fabric tons of times, but never had anything to make for myself with it!!



lovesdumbo said:


> Cute boys outfit!  LOVE your dress!!!!!!!  You need a bag to match.


That is so funny!  The bag is beautiful!



Jennia said:


>



Oooh!! I love the old fashioned looking print on the fabric! So cute!


----------



## aimeeg

Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!





lovesdumbo said:


> Cute boys outfit!  LOVE your dress!!!!!!!  You need a bag to match.



Those are both sooooooooooo cute!! I love the tunic dress. That is adorable!!! I also love the bag. I think it is really cute how "we" all start to think alike. Great Job Ladies!


----------



## princessmom29

revrob said:


> I guess I'm spoiled.  I'm used to having things sent within 12 hours.  I ordered yesterday morning, I hadn't heard anything last night, so I emailed her.  I hadn't heard anything by noon today, so I emailed again.  I finally got the designs.  I ordered the Mickey head & the Cinderella set.  I'm kinda surprised the Cinderella set is just over 30,000 stitches!  and it doesn't have any geometrics to hold it down!
> 
> I stitched out my first smocking design this morning.  It's one from the Deb Y disc I bought at market.  It's really pretty!  It's just a lattice design, but I think it's cool!  OH!  Did I tell you I found a pleater?  I found one one etsy for a GREAT price!  I can't wait to get it!



Ohhh, I  really want to learn to do machine smocking!! Is it harder than regular machine embroidery?? How do you hoop a pleated blank?? Can you do graduated designs like the top of a bishop on a machine?? Stop me please, I am asking waaay too many questions!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Jennia said:


> I finished this on Sunday for my dd to wear to a Patriotic Potluck Picnic we hosted at our house for our playgroup. It's an apron dress with Carla's peasant shirt underneath (first time making that pattern, so easy!).


So adorable!  Love that fabric too!


----------



## littlepeppers

*Toadstool* said:


> We get her to eat lots of prunes and it does seem to help. I hate giving her Miralax because it seems to have an explosive effect on her, and it really scares her.
> 
> 
> It our wedding anniversary today. This is the first one my DH has been home for. We are going to New Orleans for a night out. I'm so excited.




I understand the EXPLOSIVE part.  We are a true Cajun family.  Fried, salty, & sugary. DS would not eat prunes, any fruit.  Get her to drink a lot of the prune juice.  Pears & pear juice work pretty good too.  I use Mirilax as a last resort on DD.  Potty training & the Mirilax bomb don't mix.  We are trying to make DD potty aware.  She makes it through most of the day in one or two pairs of panties.  She can't make it through a nap, so I know she isn't ready.  Hoping that if I can make her aware of her need to go & that it needs to go in the potty that the actualy training will be easier.


Happy Anniversary.  Be careful in NO.  DH wallet in front pocket on Burbon.


----------



## minnie2

Happy anniversary Kira!



t-beri said:


> OK. Still no baby after ANOTHER false start yesterday.  Our midwife assures me this is common in 3rd babies in particular, I hope she's not lying to make me feel better LOL.  I am however progressing I've moved to 3-4 cm about 80% effaced but the baby is still floating and my cervix is still pretty rigid.  B said he's starting to feel like the "boy who cried baby"  LOL.
> On the way home from a very disappointing day at Labor of Love  we got caught in a torrential down pour AND threw a serpentine belt on our minivan.  Had to wait on the side of the road for 45 minutes for a ride and a tow truck.  Grand total for towing and a new belt $195.00 UGH!  I just put 175 bucks into the radiator last week.  I am really very mentally worn out right now. If I were that baby I wouldn't want to come out and meet me either.
> 
> On a lighter note...Little thought she should have a talk w/ Littlest yesterday when we got home.  She told my belly that it's ok to come out, it is "all of our" baby and we want to meet it and hold it and give it kisses "so don't be shy OK? Just come on out"
> 
> It was the sweetest thing I ever did see!!!  Maybe if I stop thinking about all this and go sew a little I will feel better.  Little's 4th dress still needs the skirt attatched to the bodice and maybe I could squeeze out some EZ fits???


T that is so sweet what Lily sad to the baby!  
Sorry abut the van.
Hang in there the baby will be here before you know it.  
Seriously that midwife needs to get you there and get things going!  With Kyle he stayed in never never land until after  water broke my mid wife said that is normal with 2nd babies but he was REALLY long so I wonder if he was really high at all.  He was over 23 inches.



snubie said:


> Hugs T.  And little's talk with her baby brother/sister is just too sweet.  Lauren has been talking to my belly lately too.  She likes to pet my belly and give it kisses.
> 
> By the way, I had my ultrasound this morning.  I am having another girl!


 a new princess!  Congratulations!


jham said:


> I need 2 little girls so I can make stepsister outfits! I love Sophee's dress Aimee! And cute back to school stuff and everything else. I finally took pictures and mailed off Mya's Dora outfit yesterday. The tee shirt is to match some pj pants Nikki is making for her.


Both are great!  
Is the Dora the peek a boo skirt?  I have been itching for that pattern for ever but just can't bring myself to buy it.  


Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!


Steph you look FABULOUS in that dress!  I love it!
The little outfit is great too.


lovesdumbo said:


> I made that for a friend/coworker.  I have to say I really love it when I see her with it and I usually don't love the stuff I make.  The fabrics are really perfect for her.  I really do love them as a dress too!
> 
> I used the floral for the lining:


So great.  I think that is my favorite purse pattern!  I love making them.



Jennia said:


> I finished this on Sunday for my dd to wear to a Patriotic Potluck Picnic we hosted at our house for our playgroup. It's an apron dress with Carla's peasant shirt underneath (first time making that pattern, so easy!).


Darling!


----------



## aimeeg

BACK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am understanding correctly my machine will do machine smocking. I will be the happiest girl in all of Maryland if that is true!!!!!


----------



## princessmom29

aimeeg said:


> BACK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am understanding correctly my machine will do machine smocking. I will be the happiest girl in all of Maryland if that is true!!!!!



I sure hope so b/c that is what I am understanding.... I think???? Help us someone!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

That's my impression after I saw some 'machine smocking' designs while browsing the embroidery designs available from SWAK embroidery. How cool is that? They have a section of just the smocking designs. What I found even more exciting is the ones I looked at are in the 4X4 size!!!! They include instructions for how to prepare the smocking insert.


----------



## HeatherSue

aimeeg said:


> BACK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am understanding correctly my machine will do machine smocking. I will be the happiest girl in all of Maryland if that is true!!!!!


 You're too funny!  I didn't know about this either, but I'm going to go over to SWAK and check it out!


----------



## revrob

Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that dress!  Did I mention that I LOVE it!



princessmom29 said:


> Ohhh, I  really want to learn to do machine smocking!! Is it harder than regular machine embroidery?? How do you hoop a pleated blank?? Can you do graduated designs like the top of a bishop on a machine?? Stop me please, I am asking waaay too many questions!!





aimeeg said:


> BACK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am understanding correctly my machine will do machine smocking. I will be the happiest girl in all of Maryland if that is true!!!!!





princessmom29 said:


> I sure hope so b/c that is what I am understanding.... I think???? Help us someone!!!





LisaZoe said:


> That's my impression after I saw some 'machine smocking' designs while browsing the embroidery designs available from SWAK embroidery. How cool is that? They have a section of just the smocking designs. What I found even more exciting is the ones I looked at are in the 4X4 size!!!! They include instructions for how to prepare the smocking insert.



Ok, here's the 411 on machine smocking.  But, remember, I'm VERY new to this technique.  It's something that I just learned at MP Market.  
You CAN smock on your embroidery machine.  Or, actually, create the illusion of smocking.  
You can purchase designs that you stitch on top of a pleated insert.  You put the pleated insert on top of a piece of water soluable, sticky back stabilizer (so you don't have to hoop).  Top with water soluable sticky back as well.  Stitch out the design, soak out the stabilizer, and you're done!


----------



## sohappy

I have a pleater.  Can't remember which kind, but get some needles for sure!  I broke a few just trying to figure it out.  When I went to buy more, they pulled out this little plastic baggie of about 10 needles.  I asked how much, they said $3.  I said OK.  The she said, "how many?"-  $3 for EACH needle!

Now I remember, it is Amanda Jane, I think, something Jane for sure.


----------



## t-beri

Jennia said:


> I finished this on Sunday for my dd to wear to a Patriotic Potluck Picnic we hosted at our house for our playgroup. It's an apron dress with Carla's peasant shirt underneath (first time making that pattern, so easy!).



HOW adorable!  If the 4th weren't days away I would insist on finding that fabric!!  I must admit I was a little lazy and just got whatever I could find at Joann's LOL.   But this is the cutest fabric!!!  I am going to have to finish Little's 4th outfit tomorrow morning I guess.   Good thing I am feeling well.

Steph, LOVE your and Louie's outfits!  AND I DO think you need a matching bag LOL.


----------



## Jajone

Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!



LOVE the dress! Seeing your avatar again reminded me that you made some xmas outfits for your son. Could you post a few again? I'm looking for inspiration for DS8 for December when he and DH take a father/son trip. I love the bowling shirt pattern, but it takes me so long to do that I can't bear to make that many of them. If anyone else has some good ideas, please post. Also, does anyone know when the Disney xmas fabric starts coming out?


----------



## tricia

jham said:


> I need 2 little girls so I can make stepsister outfits! I love Sophee's dress Aimee! And cute back to school stuff and everything else. I finally took pictures and mailed off Mya's Dora outfit yesterday. The tee shirt is to match some pj pants Nikki is making for her.



I really like that peek a boo skirt.  I don't think I had ever seen it before.



Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!



Cute Disney outfit.  And I really like the tunic as a dress. Very flattering.

Love the shot in the mirror.  I made myself a sundress today with some preshirred, and was wondering how I was going to get a pic.



lovesdumbo said:


> Cute boys outfit!  LOVE your dress!!!!!!!  You need a bag to match.



So, are you sending it to her????



Jennia said:


> I finished this on Sunday for my dd to wear to a Patriotic Potluck Picnic we hosted at our house for our playgroup. It's an apron dress with Carla's peasant shirt underneath (first time making that pattern, so easy!).



That is just so adorable.  I really like the fabric.


----------



## Jennia

jham said:


> That is adorable!  I love the fabrics you used!





HeatherSue said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! I hope you have a great time!
> 
> 
> The Mickey outfit is adorable!  Girl...you are SMOKIN' hot in that dress!  I love it! I have thought about buying that fabric tons of times, but never had anything to make for myself with it!!
> 
> 
> That is so funny!  The bag is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh!! I love the old fashioned looking print on the fabric! So cute!





lovesdumbo said:


> So adorable!  Love that fabric too!





minnie2 said:


> Happy anniversary Kira!
> 
> T that is so sweet what Lily sad to the baby!
> Sorry abut the van.
> Hang in there the baby will be here before you know it.
> Seriously that midwife needs to get you there and get things going!  With Kyle he stayed in never never land until after  water broke my mid wife said that is normal with 2nd babies but he was REALLY long so I wonder if he was really high at all.  He was over 23 inches.
> 
> 
> a new princess!  Congratulations!
> 
> Both are great!
> Is the Dora the peek a boo skirt?  I have been itching for that pattern for ever but just can't bring myself to buy it.
> 
> Steph you look FABULOUS in that dress!  I love it!
> The little outfit is great too.
> So great.  I think that is my favorite purse pattern!  I love making them.
> 
> Darling!





t-beri said:


> HOW adorable!  If the 4th weren't days away I would insist on finding that fabric!!  I must admit I was a little lazy and just got whatever I could find at Joann's LOL.   But this is the cutest fabric!!!  I am going to have to finish Little's 4th outfit tomorrow morning I guess.   Good thing I am feeling well.
> 
> Steph, LOVE your and Louie's outfits!  AND I DO think you need a matching bag LOL.





tricia said:


> I really like that peek a boo skirt.  I don't think I had ever seen it before.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Disney outfit.  And I really like the tunic as a dress. Very flattering.
> 
> Love the shot in the mirror.  I made myself a sundress today with some preshirred, and was wondering how I was going to get a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you sending it to her????
> 
> 
> 
> That is just so adorable.  I really like the fabric.



Thanks, everyone! The fabric came from fabricsgalore in the Americana section. 

OT: Does anyone know when they release the hours for Disneyland for October?


----------



## revrob

sohappy said:


> I have a pleater.  Can't remember which kind, but get some needles for sure!  I broke a few just trying to figure it out.  When I went to buy more, they pulled out this little plastic baggie of about 10 needles.  I asked how much, they said $3.  I said OK.  The she said, "how many?"-  $3 for EACH needle!
> 
> Now I remember, it is Amanda Jane, I think, something Jane for sure.



WOW!  Goodness!  I wouldn't have guessed that those needles cost that much!  I guess I need to try to find some!


My review of my first Tiny Nay machine smocking design
I stitched out the 6x10 Fairygodmother set.  I totally don't like it.  At all.  When I took the class at market, we were told to pull out the pleater threads.  You have to - they're dark blue on white fabric.  As soon as I rinsed the stabilizer away, the whole thing just about fell apart.  There's not enough stabilizing stitching in the design.
PLUS, the design is SO dense (it does every stitch 3 times! to look like smocking), that it shreds your thread as it is stitching.  When the thing was finished, it was so thick and hard where the stitching was, you couldn't even hardly bend it.  There's no way I'd want that against my daughter's skin!
PLUS, I got to the very last color in the design, and for some reason, the whole design was off.  SO, it didn't stitch out correctly.  Of course, this only occurs after already stitching 20000 stitches! 
I'm gonna give the Mickey head a shot and see how it goes.  If it isn't so great, then I'm not sure I'll be buying any more designs from this designer.


----------



## Stephres

Jajone said:


> LOVE the dress! Seeing your avatar again reminded me that you made some xmas outfits for your son. Could you post a few again? I'm looking for inspiration for DS8 for December when he and DH take a father/son trip. I love the bowling shirt pattern, but it takes me so long to do that I can't bear to make that many of them. If anyone else has some good ideas, please post. Also, does anyone know when the Disney xmas fabric starts coming out?



I saw some xmas fabric in joanns, so I bet it won't be long (yes, I bought some!).

I only made him two things especially for that trip. I copied someone here and made trees on sweatshirts with mickey head scrapbooking buttons. 






And I made family shirts for all of us with mickey heads with santa hats. I did a regular mickey head and added a santa hat with flannel and a little bit of fun fur. My favorite part was the jingle bell!






Boys are hard to sew for! Let's see what else I have. I made him a pirate outfit:






He designed this outfit for animal kingdom completely on his own:






The little animals are buttons, it's supposed to be the tree of life.

I made this for a big give, it is cars fabric and an initial t-shirt:






And my favoritist epcot shirt I copied from someone here:






I wanted to make him space shorts to match his sister's skirt but was told no. 

I hope this gives you a couple of ideas!

Doesn't he look so cute and little with the shorter hair? If I make him cut it will he be little again?


----------



## mrsmiller

as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.

I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is







does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks

Linnette


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Lost a quote.  Who did the Dora outfit?  That was really cute. I love peek a boo skirts!



Jennia said:


> I finished this on Sunday for my dd to wear to a Patriotic Potluck Picnic we hosted at our house for our playgroup. It's an apron dress with Carla's peasant shirt underneath (first time making that pattern, so easy!).



This is really pretty!  Love the fabric choices.  what a pretty model too!




Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!



That came out really pretty!  Love the fabric combination.  I really need a new dress...but waiting patiently forthe peasant one!



lovesdumbo said:


> Cute boys outfit!  LOVE your dress!!!!!!!  You need a bag to match.



Okay Steph...you need this bag!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette



I don't know about everyone else, but I totally knew this is princess aurora!!!  My DD would LOVE that dress!!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette



I immediately thought Aurora before you even said.  I think it's great!!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

jham said:


> This is so cute...I am thinking of doing a peek-a-boo skirt for our trip.



This is PERFECT!!! I have to finish up my pillowcase and it will go out on Friday. 



Stephres said:


> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is great! As is the fabric choice.





lovesdumbo said:


>



That bag is sooo cute, I would love to try purses...but think I should stick to the basics for awhile. 



Jennia said:


>



This dress is so cute that fabric is to die for! I grew up in a town called Independence and our 4th of July motto is "Everybody observes the 4th of July, we CELEBRATE it! And we always get new 4th outfits around here.


----------



## jeniamt

sohappy said:


> I have a pleater.  Can't remember which kind, but get some needles for sure!  I broke a few just trying to figure it out.  When I went to buy more, they pulled out this little plastic baggie of about 10 needles.  I asked how much, they said $3.  I said OK.  The she said, "how many?"-  $3 for EACH needle!
> 
> Now I remember, it is Amanda Jane, I think, something Jane for sure.



I have a pleater but find it easier to have the smocking shop pleat it for me.  No more frustration or broken needles


----------



## princessmom29

mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette


Linnette-
this is sooo beautiful and absolutely says sleeping beauty!!! Any little girl would love to have it!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I wish I could whip up things as fast as everyone else.  I'm learning though!  Ugh!  I just want to go buy more and more fabric!


----------



## Tinker_

HeatherSue said:


> I made this one for Sawyer a little over a year ago.  I can't believe how little he looks in these pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my notes on the pattern and modifications I used:
> Jacket: Simplicity 9862, style C. I shortened the jacket and straightened the bell shape at the bottom. I left off the ruffles, the ascot, and the stripe down the middle and shortened the sleeves. Then, I added embellishments. Pants: McCalls 4283, style F. I then added a stripe. Any simple pants pattern would work. CarlaC's easy fit pants would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can kind of see how I did the shoulder things in this one. I just bought the braiding and glued it onto the shoulder in 2 strips. I had a really hard time working with that braiding!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SallyfromDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have versions:
> This is my nephew, I used a halloween pattern, with the Chef's. And pretty much just put a belt on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for a Big Give. I used an old halloween pattern I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In both cases, I just zigzaged the fringe on at the shoulder seams. And I used the Easy fit Pant on YCMT and put yellow twill tape down the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both SOOOO much!  I appreciate it more than you know!  For some reason I never thought about using shorts!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sahm1000

mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette




No doubt in my mind that it is Aurora (or as my kids call her, Rose - the name the fairies gave her).


----------



## jeniamt

mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette



Totally says SB to me as well.  Usually I think of SB w/ a deeper pink but the dress is spot on.

PIRATE MICKEY QUESTION???

In the bookmarks there are directions for a pirate mickey head (dates back to 2007) but no pictures of this particular design.  Dreamer & wisher, do you still have photos?  I would love to see how you did it.  THANKS

BTW, I'm working on a Chery Williams baby bubble and what a pain in the you know what it is.  I've gotten so used to (spoiled) Carla C's patterns.  Plus its been a long time since I made one of CW's patterns.  UGH.  Its a complete guessing game.  It is not for the faint of heart or new sewer.  I ended up ripping out the bubble placket and redoing it the way Carla does it on the Precious dress.


----------



## aimeeg

revrob said:


> WOW!  Goodness!  I wouldn't have guessed that those needles cost that much!  I guess I need to try to find some!
> 
> 
> My review of my first Tiny Nay machine smocking design
> I stitched out the 6x10 Fairygodmother set.  I totally don't like it.  At all.  When I took the class at market, we were told to pull out the pleater threads.  You have to - they're dark blue on white fabric.  As soon as I rinsed the stabilizer away, the whole thing just about fell apart.  There's not enough stabilizing stitching in the design.
> PLUS, the design is SO dense (it does every stitch 3 times! to look like smocking), that it shreds your thread as it is stitching.  When the thing was finished, it was so thick and hard where the stitching was, you couldn't even hardly bend it.  There's no way I'd want that against my daughter's skin!
> PLUS, I got to the very last color in the design, and for some reason, the whole design was off.  SO, it didn't stitch out correctly.  Of course, this only occurs after already stitching 20000 stitches!
> I'm gonna give the Mickey head a shot and see how it goes.  If it isn't so great, then I'm not sure I'll be buying any more designs from this designer.



Now I know with hand smocking you have to back smock the back of the insert. I would think the same would be true a machine smocked insert. Otherwise the pleats would fall apart. 

I ordered three inserts from her. I have never made anything with them for a reason.


----------



## Jennia

mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette



Lovely, could tell it was Aurora right off! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Lost a quote.  Who did the Dora outfit?  That was really cute. I love peek a boo skirts!
> 
> 
> 
> This is really pretty!  Love the fabric choices.  what a pretty model too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That came out really pretty!  Love the fabric combination.  I really need a new dress...but waiting patiently forthe peasant one!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Steph...you need this bag!



Thank you! That was the most normal face I got out of her after five tries, lol! I almost posted one of the others just because I thought it was silly but then decided against it. 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> This is PERFECT!!! I have to finish up my pillowcase and it will go out on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bag is sooo cute, I would love to try purses...but think I should stick to the basics for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is so cute that fabric is to die for! I grew up in a town called Independence and our 4th of July motto is "Everybody observes the 4th of July, we CELEBRATE it! And we always get new 4th outfits around here.



Thanks! My dh told me it's the best thing I've ever done, but he's also super patriotic (his dad was in the army). 



aimeeg said:


> Now I know with hand smocking you have to back smock the back of the insert. I would think the same would be true a machine smocked insert. Otherwise the pleats would fall apart.
> 
> I ordered three inserts from her. I have never made anything with them for a reason.



I think those look pretty, why haven't you made anything with them?


----------



## aimeeg

You can tell the borders are not level, the pleats are wonky and the stitching does not line up. In Dumbo's ear the pink and gray do not meet. The border runs in the base of Dumbo. The bottom border is the same for Tink. Sleeping Beauty is the best but the borders are not straight. I am a little OCD when it come to things being level. It's a gift and a curse!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

aimeeg said:


> You can tell the borders are not level, the pleats are wonky and the stitching does not line up. In Dumbo's ear the pink and gray do not meet. The border runs in the base of Dumbo. The bottom border is the same for Tink. Sleeping Beauty is the best but the borders are not straight. I am a little OCD when it come to things being level. It's a gift and a curse!


I think if I paid for something and it had those kinds of mistakes I would send them back. I know they can't be perfect, but those are noticeable mistakes. Also Tink's face looks creepy.


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!
> 
> I noticed she had some stuff at SWAK after I had already purchased on her site.  The two I ordered weren't on SWAK anyway, but the next time I order, I'll remember SWAK for sure!  She did finally say that she had something going on (helping a friend that had a baby), so that is why it took a little longer.  I feel better about that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UM... it's a... pleater.  Totally don't know.  Not so good, huh?  I know that it has 16 full rows and 8 half rows.  It didn't say if it had needles, and I didn't even thank about it, honestly.  I guess I should order some.  I'll probably be asking you lots of questions!


16 rows is great! Make sure you find out what kind you need. I have a Sally Stanley and it takes Amanda Jane needles. I think most of the other companies still make their own needles.



Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!


Omgosh! I LOOOOVE your dress! How did you do that? Did you just lengthen it? Dis you have ot make it get wider as it went down or what?



lovesdumbo said:


> Cute boys outfit!  LOVE your dress!!!!!!!  You need a bag to match.


Haha.. how funny. Your purse is beautiful.



HeatherSue said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!


Thanks Heather! 



princessmom29 said:


> Ohhh, I  really want to learn to do machine smocking!! Is it harder than regular machine embroidery?? How do you hoop a pleated blank?? Can you do graduated designs like the top of a bishop on a machine?? Stop me please, I am asking waaay too many questions!!


 http://www.designsbythread.com/ That is the lady that was at MP Market. She sells designs, and instructions. SHe does it on the embroidery machine and on the sewing machine. You can do bishops on the sewing machine, but not embroidery. She uses decorative stitches in her machine to create the smocking stitches. 



littlepeppers said:


> I understand the EXPLOSIVE part.  We are a true Cajun family.  Fried, salty, & sugary. DS would not eat prunes, any fruit.  Get her to drink a lot of the prune juice.  Pears & pear juice work pretty good too.  I use Mirilax as a last resort on DD.  Potty training & the Mirilax bomb don't mix.  We are trying to make DD potty aware.  She makes it through most of the day in one or two pairs of panties.  She can't make it through a nap, so I know she isn't ready.  Hoping that if I can make her aware of her need to go & that it needs to go in the potty that the actualy training will be easier.
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary.  Be careful in NO.  DH wallet in front pocket on Burbon.


 Oh, I know about being careful in New Orleans. I was mugged about a year ago at what I thought was gunpoint.. could have been a candy bar in his pocket, but you never know. My DH hates New Orleans because of this, but decided to take me there because he wanted to buy me a lobster.  Oh, and we don't do Bourbon. I am totally not the partying type. I hate alcohol and pretty much hate Bourbon. How uncajun of me huh? 
My DD actually likes prunes. We buy the sun sweet dried ones. The other brand tastes nasty, but those are yummy to her. We don't do alot of fried or salty food though. My DH has heart issues. She only gets that stuff at ma mere's house. I hate having to use Miralax, but sometimes it seems to be the only thing that will help. The doctor said to give it to her everyday, but I do not. It makes her feel horrible.




minnie2 said:


> Happy anniversary Kira!


Thanks!


aimeeg said:


> BACK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am understanding correctly my machine will do machine smocking. I will be the happiest girl in all of Maryland if that is true!!!!!


If you do that sewing machine smocking that I posted above it really does look alot like hand smocking. I am not crazy about the picture smocking on the machine, but the geometric designs seem to look pretty good.



sohappy said:


> I have a pleater.  Can't remember which kind, but get some needles for sure!  I broke a few just trying to figure it out.  When I went to buy more, they pulled out this little plastic baggie of about 10 needles.  I asked how much, they said $3.  I said OK.  The she said, "how many?"-  $3 for EACH needle!
> 
> Now I remember, it is Amanda Jane, I think, something Jane for sure.


 Wow that is expensive for needles. I pay 1.50 at my heirloom shop, and I think that is high. I need alot of them because I have half rows.
I cringe everytime I break a needle though.. ew!


revrob said:


> WOW!  Goodness!  I wouldn't have guessed that those needles cost that much!  I guess I need to try to find some!
> 
> 
> My review of my first Tiny Nay machine smocking design
> I stitched out the 6x10 Fairygodmother set.  I totally don't like it.  At all.  When I took the class at market, we were told to pull out the pleater threads.  You have to - they're dark blue on white fabric.  As soon as I rinsed the stabilizer away, the whole thing just about fell apart.  There's not enough stabilizing stitching in the design.
> PLUS, the design is SO dense (it does every stitch 3 times! to look like smocking), that it shreds your thread as it is stitching.  When the thing was finished, it was so thick and hard where the stitching was, you couldn't even hardly bend it.  There's no way I'd want that against my daughter's skin!
> PLUS, I got to the very last color in the design, and for some reason, the whole design was off.  SO, it didn't stitch out correctly.  Of course, this only occurs after already stitching 20000 stitches!
> I'm gonna give the Mickey head a shot and see how it goes.  If it isn't so great, then I'm not sure I'll be buying any more designs from this designer.


Did her designs come with instructions?? Most people do leave the pleating threads in when there is no geometrics behind it to support the pleats. Most picture smocking by hand is done that way and that is why you have to backsmock it. I know with Missy we were supposed to pull them out, but I think it is because there are so many stitches holding those pleats in place. Sounds like the design is waaaay too think though. I wonder if you could reduce it in your software?? Or email her and talk to her about it. She may not know what she is doing with that. Her handsmocking designs are great, but she is using SmockSoft to do it. She doesn't really have to do anything to create the handsmocking, but run the picture through the software. I know when Shirley does the picture smocking on the machine she pleats with white thread or thread to match your insert. This is not the norm for pleated inserts.. Usually you want to use vivid colors so you can see them when you handsmock. Did you ever find the freebie on Elizabeth's site? I would think her designs must be good because she is featured in Sew Beautiful quite often.



mrsmiller said:


> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette


IMO I didn't think Sleeping beauty until I read what you typed out. I'm not even sure why I didn't think sleeping beauty. Maybe the color? I don't know. Either way.. it is beautiful! Definitely send it to her. SHe will be thrilled!



jeniamt said:


> BTW, I'm working on a Chery Williams baby bubble and what a pain in the you know what it is.  I've gotten so used to (spoiled) Carla C's patterns.  Plus its been a long time since I made one of CW's patterns.  UGH.  Its a complete guessing game.  It is not for the faint of heart or new sewer.  I ended up ripping out the bubble placket and redoing it the way Carla does it on the Precious dress.


Oh I can't wait to see the baby bubble! Please post pictures. Sorry you are having trouble with the directions. My mom hates Chery Williams patterns because she said the directions are bad. I think they are great.. lol I guess it is just different people understand things differently. 




aimeeg said:


> Now I know with hand smocking you have to back smock the back of the insert. I would think the same would be true a machine smocked insert. Otherwise the pleats would fall apart.
> 
> I ordered three inserts from her. I have never made anything with them for a reason.


IMO she probably didn't stabilize these correctly. I would have tried to send em back. Maybe you could cut off the rows of the geometric smocking on the bottom and then just pipe them.

DH and I had a great time tonight. He took me to eat a lobster. He hates lobster, but knows I love it.  I wish lobster was cheaper, because it sure is yummy. I don't care for rock lobster, but Maine is nomnom.


----------



## PrincessKell

jham said:


> I need 2 little girls so I can make stepsister outfits! I love Sophee's dress Aimee! And cute back to school stuff and everything else. I finally took pictures and mailed off Mya's Dora outfit yesterday. The tee shirt is to match some pj pants Nikki is making for her.



Fabulous!!! I love it. 



Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!



I love the fabric choice. and it looks so great on you! 



Jennia said:


> Thanks, everyone! The fabric came from fabricsgalore in the Americana section.
> 
> OT: Does anyone know when they release the hours for Disneyland for October?



I think they will later this month or in early August.



mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette



Um totally see Sleeping Beauty in that dress. I think its beautiful!  you did a great job


----------



## sohappy

revrob said:


> WOW!  Goodness!  I wouldn't have guessed that those needles cost that much!  I guess I need to try to find some!
> 
> 
> My review of my first Tiny Nay machine smocking design
> I stitched out the 6x10 Fairygodmother set.  I totally don't like it.  At all.  When I took the class at market, we were told to pull out the pleater threads.  You have to - they're dark blue on white fabric.  As soon as I rinsed the stabilizer away, the whole thing just about fell apart.  There's not enough stabilizing stitching in the design.
> PLUS, the design is SO dense (it does every stitch 3 times! to look like smocking), that it shreds your thread as it is stitching.  When the thing was finished, it was so thick and hard where the stitching was, you couldn't even hardly bend it.  There's no way I'd want that against my daughter's skin!
> PLUS, I got to the very last color in the design, and for some reason, the whole design was off.  SO, it didn't stitch out correctly.  Of course, this only occurs after already stitching 20000 stitches!
> I'm gonna give the Mickey head a shot and see how it goes.  If it isn't so great, then I'm not sure I'll be buying any more designs from this designer.





*Toadstool* said:


> 16 rows is great! Make sure you find out what kind you need. I have a Sally Stanley and it takes Amanda Jane needles. I think most of the other companies still make their own needles.
> 
> Wow that is expensive for needles. I pay 1.50 at my heirloom shop, and I think that is high. I need alot of them because I have half rows.
> I cringe everytime I break a needle though.. ew!
> 
> Did her designs come with instructions?? Most people do leave the pleating threads in when there is no geometrics behind it to support the pleats. Most picture smocking by hand is done that way and that is why you have to backsmock it. I know with Missy we were supposed to pull them out, but I think it is because there are so many stitches holding those pleats in place. Sounds like the design is waaaay too think though. I wonder if you could reduce it in your software?? Or email her and talk to her about it. She may not know what she is doing with that. Her handsmocking designs are great, but she is using SmockSoft to do it. She doesn't really have to do anything to create the handsmocking, but run the picture through the software. I know when Shirley does the picture smocking on the machine she pleats with white thread or thread to match your insert. This is not the norm for pleated inserts.. Usually you want to use vivid colors so you can see them when you handsmock. Did you ever find the freebie on Elizabeth's site? I would think her designs must be good because she is featured in Sew Beautiful quite often.
> 
> IMO she probably didn't stabilize these correctly. I would have tried to send em back. Maybe you could cut off the rows of the geometric smocking on the bottom and then just pipe them.
> 
> DH and I had a great time tonight. He took me to eat a lobster. He hates lobster, but knows I love it.  I wish lobster was cheaper, because it sure is yummy. I don't care for rock lobster, but Maine is nomnom.



I will ditto toadstool and aimeeg on the backsmocking.  For picture smocking, you have to backstitch across.  I would use white upholstery thread for gathering and not take it out.  It doesn't have to contrast so much if you aren't doing it by hand.  You don't need backsmocking if it is covered with geometrics though.  You could do the top and bottom rows a contrasting color when you pleat so that you know where you want to start, but it isn't necessary.

Aimee, I too think that you could take out the bottom rows and just do them by hand.  Geometric smocking is very easy.  I could probably talk you through it in a single phone call.  Then you wouldn't have wasted the inserts.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> I saw some xmas fabric in joanns, so I bet it won't be long (yes, I bought some!).
> 
> I only made him two things especially for that trip. I copied someone here and made trees on sweatshirts with mickey head scrapbooking buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made family shirts for all of us with mickey heads with santa hats. I did a regular mickey head and added a santa hat with flannel and a little bit of fun fur. My favorite part was the jingle bell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys are hard to sew for! Let's see what else I have. I made him a pirate outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He designed this outfit for animal kingdom completely on his own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little animals are buttons, it's supposed to be the tree of life.
> 
> I made this for a big give, it is cars fabric and an initial t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favoritist epcot shirt I copied from someone here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make him space shorts to match his sister's skirt but was told no.
> 
> I hope this gives you a couple of ideas!
> 
> Doesn't he look so cute and little with the shorter hair? If I make him cut it will he be little again?


Look at little Jacob!  Oh my has he grown!  Such a handsome little boy!  I could tell that that was the Tree of Life right away. Love it!



mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette


YES it is Sleeping Beauty!  In fact I was with a girlfriend yesterday fabric shopping and we are debating using that in SB outfits we are making for our girls!  We have other fabric to use with it but we love the sparkles.  So pretty!


----------



## aimeeg

Tinka_Belle said:


> I think if I paid for something and it had those kinds of mistakes I would send them back. I know they can't be perfect, but those are noticeable mistakes. Also Tink's face looks creepy.





*Toadstool* said:


> IMO she probably didn't stabilize these correctly. I would have tried to send em back. Maybe you could cut off the rows of the geometric smocking on the bottom and then just pipe them.



They were so late getting to me. I think we were home for weeks when the finally showed up. I ordered them so they would be here a month ahead of our trip. Out of the three Sleeping Beauty is the best. I thought about making a little purse. I should have returned them but I was sort of over the whole experience. 



sohappy said:


> I will ditto toadstool and aimeeg on the backsmocking.  For picture smocking, you have to backstitch across.  I would use white upholstery thread for gathering and not take it out.  It doesn't have to contrast so much if you aren't doing it by hand.  You don't need backsmocking if it is covered with geometrics though.  You could do the top and bottom rows a contrasting color when you pleat so that you know where you want to start, but it isn't necessary.
> 
> Aimee, I too think that you could take out the bottom rows and just do them by hand.  Geometric smocking is very easy.  I could probably talk you through it in a single phone call.  Then you wouldn't have wasted the inserts.



Thank you so much but I am smocking school drop out. LOL I have taken two classes and I am still horrible. I just is not my thing. I have no issues at all paying for smocking.  Thank you for the offer. It was very thoughtful.


----------



## disneymomof1

Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!




Gorgeous dress, what a great job you did with it.  Ah, to be thin and blond, you got it going on girl !!


----------



## jessica52877

mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette



My mind went right to Sleeping Beauty without reading anything. I think it is beautiful and she'll love it!


----------



## snubie

*Toadstool* said:


> It our wedding anniversary today. This is the first one my DH has been home for. We are going to New Orleans for a night out. I'm so excited.



Happy anniversary a day late!



mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette



I immediately thought Sleeping Beauty!


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> Now I know with hand smocking you have to back smock the back of the insert. I would think the same would be true a machine smocked insert. Otherwise the pleats would fall apart.
> 
> I ordered three inserts from her. I have never made anything with them for a reason.





aimeeg said:


> You can tell the borders are not level, the pleats are wonky and the stitching does not line up. In Dumbo's ear the pink and gray do not meet. The border runs in the base of Dumbo. The bottom border is the same for Tink. Sleeping Beauty is the best but the borders are not straight. I am a little OCD when it come to things being level. It's a gift and a curse!



Well, it's interesting to see those stitched out by her.  I had difficulties with the borders stitching correctly - they weren't in order or something.  Very strange.  I DO think you could salvage just the parts that look good and do something with them.  Thanks for posting the pics, it does help me kinda see where she's going - she definitely left in the pleating threads.  Your designs look like she intended for them to be pretty thick, too.  




*Toadstool* said:


> 16 rows is great! Make sure you find out what kind you need. I have a Sally Stanley and it takes Amanda Jane needles. I think most of the other companies still make their own needles.
> 
> http://www.designsbythread.com/ That is the lady that was at MP Market. She sells designs, and instructions. SHe does it on the embroidery machine and on the sewing machine. You can do bishops on the sewing machine, but not embroidery. She uses decorative stitches in her machine to create the smocking stitches.
> 
> If you do that sewing machine smocking that I posted above it really does look alot like hand smocking. I am not crazy about the picture smocking on the machine, but the geometric designs seem to look pretty good.
> 
> Wow that is expensive for needles. I pay 1.50 at my heirloom shop, and I think that is high. I need alot of them because I have half rows.
> I cringe everytime I break a needle though.. ew!
> 
> Did her designs come with instructions?? Most people do leave the pleating threads in when there is no geometrics behind it to support the pleats. Most picture smocking by hand is done that way and that is why you have to backsmock it. I know with Missy we were supposed to pull them out, but I think it is because there are so many stitches holding those pleats in place. Sounds like the design is waaaay too think though. I wonder if you could reduce it in your software?? Or email her and talk to her about it. She may not know what she is doing with that. Her handsmocking designs are great, but she is using SmockSoft to do it. She doesn't really have to do anything to create the handsmocking, but run the picture through the software. I know when Shirley does the picture smocking on the machine she pleats with white thread or thread to match your insert. This is not the norm for pleated inserts.. Usually you want to use vivid colors so you can see them when you handsmock. Did you ever find the freebie on Elizabeth's site? I would think her designs must be good because she is featured in Sew Beautiful quite often.
> 
> IMO she probably didn't stabilize these correctly. I would have tried to send em back. Maybe you could cut off the rows of the geometric smocking on the bottom and then just pipe them.




I didn't realize that different machines take different needles.  I guess I need to figure this out!

The Tiny Nay design did not come with instructions.  I did, however, look on www.elizabethsembroideries.com, and she has a yahoo group that I have joined.  Her designs look beautiful, so I may end up trying some of her designs.  I read in her yahoo group that some do remove the threads, and some do not remove the threads.  Helpful, huh?



sohappy said:


> I will ditto toadstool and aimeeg on the backsmocking.  For picture smocking, you have to backstitch across.  I would use white upholstery thread for gathering and not take it out.  It doesn't have to contrast so much if you aren't doing it by hand.  You don't need backsmocking if it is covered with geometrics though.  You could do the top and bottom rows a contrasting color when you pleat so that you know where you want to start, but it isn't necessary.
> 
> Aimee, I too think that you could take out the bottom rows and just do them by hand.  Geometric smocking is very easy.  I could probably talk you through it in a single phone call.  Then you wouldn't have wasted the inserts.






aimeeg said:


> They were so late getting to me. I think we were home for weeks when the finally showed up. I ordered them so they would be here a month ahead of our trip. Out of the three Sleeping Beauty is the best. I thought about making a little purse. I should have returned them but I was sort of over the whole experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much but I am smocking school drop out. LOL I have taken two classes and I am still horrible. I just is not my thing. I have no issues at all paying for smocking.  Thank you for the offer. It was very thoughtful.



SOHAPPY, TOADSTOOL & AIMEEG!

SO, if I did an entire panel that is done in geometrics (I guess that's what backsmocking is?) - maybe in the same color as the fabric, or in a light contrast, I could then remove the threads, right?  And then I could just embroider the design right over the top of the geometrics?  Or do I need to delete the geometrics in the area that I will be doing the picture design?  

I remember seeing so much of this at Market that it's all running together in my mind now.


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> Now I know with hand smocking you have to back smock the back of the insert. I would think the same would be true a machine smocked insert. Otherwise the pleats would fall apart.
> 
> I ordered three inserts from her. I have never made anything with them for a reason.



I would never have noticed until you mentioned it but now that you have... how could someone sell that?  I agree, it does look fixable.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I think if I paid for something and it had those kinds of mistakes I would send them back. I know they can't be perfect, but those are noticeable mistakes. Also Tink's face looks creepy.



I can't stop laughing about Tink's face now that you pointed that out.  My dd3 said, "mommy why are you laughing" and I said because someone said Tink's face looked creepy.  And she said, "Sleeping Beauty looks creepy too."  What a critic!




*Toadstool* said:


> Oh, I know about being careful in New Orleans. I was mugged about a year ago at what I thought was gunpoint.. could have been a candy bar in his pocket, but you never know. My DH hates New Orleans because of this, but decided to take me there because he wanted to buy me a lobster.  Oh, and we don't do Bourbon. I am totally not the partying type. I hate alcohol and pretty much hate Bourbon. How uncajun of me huh?
> My DD actually likes prunes. We buy the sun sweet dried ones. The other brand tastes nasty, but those are yummy to her. We don't do alot of fried or salty food though. My DH has heart issues. She only gets that stuff at ma mere's house. I hate having to use Miralax, but sometimes it seems to be the only thing that will help. The doctor said to give it to her everyday, but I do not. It makes her feel horrible.
> 
> 
> Oh I can't wait to see the baby bubble! Please post pictures. Sorry you are having trouble with the directions. My mom hates Chery Williams patterns because she said the directions are bad. I think they are great.. lol I guess it is just different people understand things differently.



Yikes that must have been scary.  I have never experienced anything like that and I used to live in DC.  My car was broken into a couple of times but I never had anyone approach me.    Don't get too excited about the bubble.  I didn't embellish it b/c I wanted to make sure I could make it and confirm sizing on him.  I'm going to sew 3 star buttons across the front for the 4th and then I can remove them and add something else so he can wear it all summer.  What part of the directions are great???    Those little pencil drawings make me crazy and I'm still not sure what to do with the bodice linings?  Especially at the placket.  Do you turn them under and slip stitch them closed?  Can I close them on my machine?


----------



## coteau_chick

A couple of weeks ago someone posted a link to a milk crate fabric cover.  I lost the link and I want to make some.  Could someone pretty please repost it.  Thanks  
                 Laura


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's


I love it!  It is perfect for Chef Mickey's!


ncmomof2 said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> I decided to make a matching headband for the dress I made today.  I found a tutorial online a few months ago.


I love the headband and the dress.  I have some of that fabric, now I need the floral fabric that coordinates.  It is really pretty, I think it would make a great Tunic top.


littlepeppers said:


> I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.
> 
> I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st tshirt applique.  I learned to put stabelizer on the back of the tshirt before stitching.  The Mickey heads are all I can get right now.  They are big & gently round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are 3 more DD outfits in my head & a few for DS.  Boys are back. Got to go.


Both the outfits and the kids are adorable.  Great Job!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have so wanted to come and comment on all of the stuff lately, but wow life is so crazy!  I do pop in everynow and then and look, but that is all I have had time for.
> 
> Buckley, our dog is still in recovery mode.  It had been a trying week with the kids out of school and taking care of him...it is worse than a child ever thought about being!  And...to beat everything...today I had to give the dog an enima!  YUCK!!!!!  YUCK!!!!  YUCK!!!!  I must really love that animal!!!
> 
> I did manage to clean my sewing room this evening...I kinda left it a wreck before we left for WDW.  I took all my fabric out and tossed out all the scraps not worth using and a lot of the fabic my Grandma keeps giving me from the thrift store...she means well and I always thank her for it...but really, how much green polyester does one girl need!   I have been creative in using some of the fabric, but some of it is just not usable.
> 
> I do at least now have a plan for doing some projects for the kids.
> 
> And now for my big news...*and Heather you will want to hear this one (and no, I will not trade Tim for Henry no matter how many rear shots I see! :*  Tim told me that he thinks there is no other place for us to ever vacation than WDW!  He says until the kids get sick of it, we will go!!!! So....I thought I would press my luck and announce I want to go for Christmas sometime...Katie agreed, so I think I will get two trips next year!!!!  I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


I hope your Dog is recovering well.  You are a dedicated pet owner if you gave him an enema I think I would have taken him back to the vet for him to do it.  Sounds like you need to take your DH to tour a DVC! 


goofyisinphilly said:


> I am a serious lurker on this thread, but I just had to share.  I followed the awesome applique tutorial and tried my first mickey head on a couple of scraps tonight.  It turned out awesome.  I did get my needle in the wrong position going around one ear.  But over all it was so easy.
> 
> My poor cheap machine will barely sew 2 pieces of fabric together without pulling them all lopsided but it did fine on the applique.  Now to try to make a little jumper for a friend who is taking her daughter on her first Disney trip in Sept.  I figure that gives me enough time for several attempts.


Hang in there.  If you applique on felt you can use a regular straight stitch to attach it to the shirt and that is a little easier than the satin stitch.  Good Luck with the jumper.




*Toadstool* said:


> Okay.. My DH came home tonight from working.(He works offshore 7/7 for those of you who don't know.. well about to be 14/14). Hannah is still refusing to go poop on the potty. She will ask for a pull up to go, and if I don't give it to her she just doesn't go. She will hold it for days. Tonight DH talked to her about it for a long time. He finally decided to bribe her(again.. lol). He told her he would take her to see Mickey Mouse if she did it.
> He has been telling me since she was born that we aren't going to take her to WDW, so I was shocked. Well.. kinda. He can usually never tell me no, but on this one thing he seemed pretty firm. Well now I just need to figure out how to get her to go poop on the potty and then we can go! Problem is.. I need to get her to go soon before he says it took too long or something like that. Any ideas are appreciated. I hate the thought of her not going and having trouble with her bowels. She will not say why she won't go just that she doesn't want to.
> Mickey Mouse bribe didn't work. She has been asking to go back since my parents took her, but I guess she'd rather stay in pull ups.


My son didn't want to poop on the potty either.  He was scared he would fall in.  It took some gentle encouragement, some bribery, and a smaller seat.  I would also dump the poop in the potty from the pull-ups and let him flush it.  He seemed to think he would fall in and get flushed away, so I had to explain to him that he was much too big to fit.


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have a ton of cricut cartridges and have gotten a lot of mine on ebay for under $25 if you patiently watch.  I bet you can definitely nab that one on there for less than that price because it is an older one.
> 
> Another place to try in the cricut message boards.  People sell on there all the time or you can ask them where the cheapest place to buy them right now is and people will help you out.  I have gotten the tinkerbelle cart off of there for only $10 and it was still in the packaging!!!
> 
> I also like the site jujubeesscrapbookcorner.com   I have gotten licensed carts off of there for only $22 - like right now she has the pooh carts and the princess carts for only $22.   Hope this helps!





karebear1 said:


> Sorry about that! I wooshed right past this post and saw it when disneygirlsanddrew reposted it!
> 
> I am in TOTAL agreement with the answers she posted as well. I OFTEN get my cartridges from Ebay- just search for cricut cartridges. I'd bid on one that has free shipping, but be  smart. p I see people overbid on these all the time, when if they had just watched they could've gotten it for less on one that charges shipping. So- be patient, be smart!
> 
> I have also purchased from jujubee's- and she was AWESOME!  Very fast turn around on her shipping, and her prices were really great too. I've also purchased from  customcrops, and, while they've been good for me- and can run some great specials, I've read LOTS of complaints about them and their service- so, you cna take your chances. You'll get your product, it will just be on their slow schedule.
> 
> Anyway- I'll nbetcha you can snag the mickey Font cartridge for about 25.00.....GOOD LUCK- and let me know how you fare- ok???
> 
> I've never purchased a cartridge from Michaels- you just plain have to spend too  much!


Thank you for all the tips!!  I went up to Michael's and got it for $39.99.  I am just a little impatient to wait.  I will try ebay for next time.  I don't buy a lot of cartridges.  (I only have 7)


t-beri said:


> OK. Still no baby after ANOTHER false start yesterday.  Our midwife assures me this is common in 3rd babies in particular, I hope she's not lying to make me feel better LOL.  I am however progressing I've moved to 3-4 cm about 80% effaced but the baby is still floating and my cervix is still pretty rigid.  B said he's starting to feel like the "boy who cried baby"  LOL.
> On the way home from a very disappointing day at Labor of Love  we got caught in a torrential down pour AND threw a serpentine belt on our minivan.  Had to wait on the side of the road for 45 minutes for a ride and a tow truck.  Grand total for towing and a new belt $195.00 UGH!  I just put 175 bucks into the radiator last week.  I am really very mentally worn out right now. If I were that baby I wouldn't want to come out and meet me either.
> 
> On a lighter note...Little thought she should have a talk w/ Littlest yesterday when we got home.  She told my belly that it's ok to come out, it is "all of our" baby and we want to meet it and hold it and give it kisses "so don't be shy OK? Just come on out"
> 
> It was the sweetest thing I ever did see!!!  Maybe if I stop thinking about all this and go sew a little I will feel better.  Little's 4th dress still needs the skirt attatched to the bodice and maybe I could squeeze out some EZ fits???


:hug   Sounds like you are making progress every day.  She will be here soon.  I had labor like that with DD but I didn't make progress (no dilation)  so I ended up with pitocin, and then a c-section.  (She was face up)


snubie said:


> Hugs T.  And little's talk with her baby brother/sister is just too sweet.  Lauren has been talking to my belly lately too.  She likes to pet my belly and give it kisses.
> 
> By the way, I had my ultrasound this morning.  I am having another girl!



CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## jeniamt

I know I've seen some amazing Steamboat Willies posted and would love some inspiration.  Reposts would be most appreciated!  THANKS!!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

*Toadstool* said:


> 16 rows is great! Make sure you find out what kind you need. I have a Sally Stanley and it takes Amanda Jane needles. I think most of the other companies still make their own needles.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know about being careful in New Orleans. I was mugged about a year ago at what I thought was gunpoint.. could have been a candy bar in his pocket, but you never know. My DH hates New Orleans because of this, but decided to take me there because he wanted to buy me a lobster.  Oh, and we don't do Bourbon. I am totally not the partying type. I hate alcohol and pretty much hate Bourbon. How uncajun of me huh?
> My DD actually likes prunes. We buy the sun sweet dried ones. The other brand tastes nasty, but those are yummy to her. We don't do alot of fried or salty food though. My DH has heart issues. She only gets that stuff at ma mere's house. I hate having to use Miralax, but sometimes it seems to be the only thing that will help. The doctor said to give it to her everyday, but I do not. It makes her feel horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I had a great time tonight. He took me to eat a lobster. He hates lobster, but knows I love it.  I wish lobster was cheaper, because it sure is yummy. I don't care for rock lobster, but Maine is nomnom.



Hope your evening went great.  We have friends that want to go to Burbon on the 10th, but we told them that we can't get a sitter.  I just not into that since I have kids.  The danger level doesn't work for me.

I try to cure my kids issues naturally.  The Mirilax is a last resort.


----------



## NaeNae

coteau_chick said:


> A couple of weeks ago someone posted a link to a milk crate fabric cover.  I lost the link and I want to make some.  Could someone pretty please repost it.  Thanks
> Laura



I wasn't the OP but I bookmarked it.  Is this the one you are thinking of?
http://lauragunn.typepad.com/paintinmyhair/2008/09/post-1.html


----------



## aimeeg

Shannon- I think you are correct you could to an "all over" geometic pattern and then smock something in the center. The back smocking is done with a cable stitch. Here is a video- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAsqo29vGr8 



jeniamt said:


> I know I've seen some amazing Steamboat Willies posted and would love some inspiration.  Reposts would be most appreciated!  THANKS!!!!



Since you asked.


----------



## aimeeg

I cannot remember who suggested it but I need to say thank you. Yesterday, I cut the seam of my DD's tank. It made hooping the shirt so much easier. Afterwards I stitched the side of the tank and then serged the seam. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## snubie

aimeeg said:


> Shannon- I think you are correct you could to an "all over" geometic pattern and then smock something in the center. The back smocking is done with a cable stitch. Here is a video-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAsqo29vGr8
> 
> 
> 
> Since you asked.



Aimee, All your work is amazing but I think this has got to be my favorite of yours.


----------



## snubie

aimeeg said:


> I cannot remember who suggested it but I need to say thank you. Yesterday, I cut the seam of my DD's tank. It made hooping the shirt so much easier. Afterwards I stitched the side of the tank and then serged the seam. Thanks a bunch!



That is adorable.  And I love how it matches the shoes!  Which is kind of a trademark of you, isn't it?  I mean that in a good way.  Is that a Gymbo skirt?

All these amazing machine appliques makes me want one so bad but I just don't know that we can justify the $800 right now.


----------



## aimeeg

snubie said:


> Aimee, All your work is amazing but I think this has got to be my favorite of yours.



That is really sweet. Thank you.  You know I do not have one good pic of these outfits at WDW. They even wore them twice. LOL


----------



## aimeeg

snubie said:


> That is adorable.  And I love how it matches the shoes!  Which is kind of a trademark of you, isn't it?  I mean that in a good way.  Is that a Gymbo skirt?
> 
> All these amazing machine appliques makes me want one so bad but I just don't know that we can justify the $800 right now.



I am dying laughing right now!! Yes, the little one has a shoe problem. Well a clothes, shoes, bags, bows, bling, sunglasses problem. I am not sure why the books are called Fancy Nancy. They should be called Fancy Sophee.  My DH tells her all the time she needs to go to a really good college to keep up with shopping habits. You know I do not encourage "it" at all.  

Honestly, I have loved every moment of my machine but I would have never bought it if my Viking had good tension. I look at Lisa's and Jessica's stuff and I am jealous. 

Oh the skirt was from Target back in the winter.


----------



## lovesdumbo

tricia said:


> So, are you sending it to her????


I already gave it away and I know that Steph can make her own-she's made lots of really cute bags with that pattern.



mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette


What do boys know?????  That screams Sleeping Beauty!!!  Mya will LOVE it!!!  Perfect for a summer trip!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> That bag is sooo cute, I would love to try purses...but think I should stick to the basics for awhile.


That bag is really quite easy!  You should try it.  It is the Simple & Chic Handbag by Sweet Pea Totes on youcanmakethis.



aimeeg said:


> I cannot remember who suggested it but I need to say thank you. Yesterday, I cut the seam of my DD's tank. It made hooping the shirt so much easier. Afterwards I stitched the side of the tank and then serged the seam. Thanks a bunch!


So adorable!


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> Shannon- I think you are correct you could to an "all over" geometic pattern and then smock something in the center. The back smocking is done with a cable stitch. Here is a video-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAsqo29vGr8
> 
> 
> 
> Since you asked.



That dress is just too amazing!  Thanks for reposting it, I could look at it everyday!  Definitely helps me w/ the colors of the applique.  I wasn't sure how to bring it together w/ all the black and white and in-between.

I want to make Willie for all 4 kids and would like them to wear them to dinner on one night of the cruise.  Problem is, and this is a dumb problem, I was going to make DS8 a bowling shirt and that puts the applique on the back.  Hello?  How do I get a good picture of the kids wearing them if DD8 has to turn around.  I know, its stupid but I think about these things!

I think for the girls I'll make A-line tops or dresses.  And the baby... well, who knows!



aimeeg said:


> I cannot remember who suggested it but I need to say thank you. Yesterday, I cut the seam of my DD's tank. It made hooping the shirt so much easier. Afterwards I stitched the side of the tank and then serged the seam. Thanks a bunch!



Super cute!  Did you make the skirt too?


----------



## 2cutekidz

I finished up a skirt last night and had Emily try it on this morning.  Matthew saw her trying it on and decided he needed a skirt too.  So he went got one and put it on.  So my little man is playing cars in his sisters Sleeping Beauty skirt.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

*HELP*
Does anyone on here have a brother CS 6000i sewing machine? I have gotten this error message for the past 3 times I have tried to sew "E6" I have taken it apart and cleaned it (I didn't see any threads or anything in it) all 3 times and I still can't get it to work. Help?


----------



## 3huskymom

Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time. 

















Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.


----------



## Adi12982

2cutekidz said:


> I finished up a skirt last night and had Emily try it on this morning.  Matthew saw her trying it on and decided he needed a skirt too.  So he went got one and put it on.  So my little man is playing cars in his sisters Sleeping Beauty skirt.


----------



## ncmomof2

3huskymom said:


> .




Beautiful!  My daughter would love this, Ariel is her favorite!


----------



## lovesdumbo

3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.


Stunning!!!!  Love the  Ariels on the front & back!


----------



## Jennia

aimeeg said:


> I cannot remember who suggested it but I need to say thank you. Yesterday, I cut the seam of my DD's tank. It made hooping the shirt so much easier. Afterwards I stitched the side of the tank and then serged the seam. Thanks a bunch!


Adorable!! My dd had that same skirt, lol! She wore it for Thanksgiving, it was huge on her though. 


3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.



Looks great!


----------



## coteau_chick

NaeNae said:


> I wasn't the OP but I bookmarked it.  Is this the one you are thinking of?
> http://lauragunn.typepad.com/paintinmyhair/2008/09/post-1.html


Yes thats it.  Thank you so much.


aimeeg said:


> I cannot remember who suggested it but I need to say thank you. Yesterday, I cut the seam of my DD's tank. It made hooping the shirt so much easier. Afterwards I stitched the side of the tank and then serged the seam. Thanks a bunch!


I love it.  How creative.


3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.



Great Job!!  I really need to get that pattern.  My daughter's both love Ariel.  One is almost seventeen and the other just turned two


----------



## Tinka_Belle

JustcallmeHappy said:


> *HELP*
> Does anyone on here have a brother CS 6000i sewing machine? I have gotten this error message for the past 3 times I have tried to sew "E6" I have taken it apart and cleaned it (I didn't see any threads or anything in it) all 3 times and I still can't get it to work. Help?


I don't have the same machine, but I looked online and the only thing that I can find is that the needle may be the wrong one. It says to use a number 80 needle or your bobbin might not be the right kind.


----------



## lori123

*Toadstool* said:


> We get her to eat lots of prunes and it does seem to help. I hate giving her Miralax because it seems to have an explosive effect on her, and it really scares her.



I just wanted to throw something else out there.  My daughter would get constipated when she was younger - and eventually ended up with a tear and a trip to the gastro.  The diet is key - we had a list of No's and a list of the things to load up on.  There are things that people don't tend to think about that are constipating.  Anyhoo - it is so bad for them to hold it - and my daughter was holding out of fear (with reason because it hurt).  BUT we had to break the cycle.  The gastro had us put specific doses of mineral oil in her juice (usually prune/water) - starting with quite a bit and slowly reducing it over time.  It helped in two ways - by it being easier to poo and that there is no way she could hold it.  It also doesn't give them the bloated gassy feeling that the miralax can.  Good luck - I know what you are going through!


----------



## lori123

LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> 
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing .  I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla



I love the dress!  One question though - it looks a little too low cut for my taste - is there a way I could fix that????


----------



## lori123

mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette



UGH - it is TOTALLY Sleeping Beauty - boys don't know anything


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't have the same machine, but I looked online and the only thing that I can find is that the needle may be the wrong one. It says to use a number 80 needle or your bobbin might not be the right kind.



thanks for your help!  I hope something works


----------



## jeniamt

3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.



Great job on the Vida!  Isn't it fun to make?  I have the Feliz and haven't tried it yet either.  There are tutorials for it, try the bookmarks, I think there might be a link there.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!  





















Sorry for so many pictures!  These aren't as fancy as all of your wonderful creations, but I must admit that I am proud of myself and can't wait to make more!    They are going to wear these in the 4th of July parade in our town!  The bad part is I had to make 4 dress since I have 2 daughters and they love to match their AG dolls!  I am definitely ready to see some different material!


----------



## jeniamt

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  These aren't as fancy as all of your wonderful creations, but I must admit that I am proud of myself and can't wait to make more!    They are going to wear these in the 4th of July parade in our town!  The bad part is I had to make 4 dress since I have 2 daughters and they love to match their AG dolls!  I am definitely ready to see some different material!



Amazing!!!  You did a really great job.  And what patience you have to make 4 of the same dresses.  I would be pulling my hair out by the 3rd let alone 4th!


----------



## coteau_chick

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  These aren't as fancy as all of your wonderful creations, but I must admit that I am proud of myself and can't wait to make more!    They are going to wear these in the 4th of July parade in our town!  The bad part is I had to make 4 dress since I have 2 daughters and they love to match their AG dolls!  I am definitely ready to see some different material!



Great Job!!

I have that pattern and I love it.  I agree with the previous poster I would have pulled my hair out doing four in a row.  I love you fabric choice too.


----------



## emcreative

on the four awesome dresses.  I'm still too scared to even try a skirt!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

jeniamt said:


> Amazing!!!  You did a really great job.  And what patience you have to make 4 of the same dresses.  I would be pulling my hair out by the 3rd let alone 4th!



thank you so much!  I have never made anything from scratch and never thought I would be able to make a whole dress and now I have made 4!  Of course, they are all the same! LOL!    I can't wait to try some more things!


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> Oh T!  I want that baby to come!  What is your actual due date?  !



I'm not Tifani, but her due date is July 5. So, this coming Sunday. 



jham said:


> I need 2 little girls so I can make stepsister outfits! I love Sophee's dress Aimee! And cute back to school stuff and everything else. I finally took pictures and mailed off Mya's Dora outfit yesterday. The tee shirt is to match some pj pants Nikki is making for her.



Really cute Jeanne! 




*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you! I'm just tickled that DH is actually here. Even though we celebrate early or late I usually still sob all alone on the day.


  I'm glad you were together this year!!! Happy Anniversary! 



Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!



I love the outfits Steph!!! You look so pretty in your dress! 




aimeeg said:


> BACK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am understanding correctly my machine will do machine smocking. I will be the happiest girl in all of Maryland if that is true!!!!!



You made me laugh! 




Stephres said:


> Doesn't he look so cute and little with the shorter hair? If I make him cut it will he be little again?



He does look so little in those pictures!!! Well, I cut Lydia's hair the other week (not too short but a lot shorter) and I can tell you that unfortunately, no, it doesn't make them little again! I was hoping too! 



mrsmiller said:


> Linnette



Here's the think Linnette, unless you are married to Tom, don't ask your husband things like that!!! It looks just like Sleeping Beauty to me! I really love it! 



sahm1000 said:


> No doubt in my mind that it is Aurora (or as my kids call her, Rose - the name the fairies gave her).



Arminda tried to get Sleeping Beauty to sign her autograph Briar Rose the other year, but she told her that she had to sign the name her parents gave her! 




aimeeg said:


> I cannot remember who suggested it but I need to say thank you. Yesterday, I cut the seam of my DD's tank. It made hooping the shirt so much easier. Afterwards I stitched the side of the tank and then serged the seam. Thanks a bunch!


Aimee, that is adorable!!! I love Sophee's shoes too! and that skirt! 


2cutekidz said:


> I finished up a skirt last night and had Emily try it on this morning.  Matthew saw her trying it on and decided he needed a skirt too.  So he went got one and put it on.  So my little man is playing cars in his sisters Sleeping Beauty skirt.








3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.



I love the Ariel with fins and Ariel with legs!!!! This is really cute!


lori123 said:


> I love the dress!  One question though - it looks a little too low cut for my taste - is there a way I could fix that????



Carla said she would include directions for making it less low cut. I was happy to hear that!


----------



## tricia

aimeeg said:


> I cannot remember who suggested it but I need to say thank you. Yesterday, I cut the seam of my DD's tank. It made hooping the shirt so much easier. Afterwards I stitched the side of the tank and then serged the seam. Thanks a bunch!



Very cute.  I too noticed the matching shoes, and of course the bows and the shades look great too.



3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.



Very nice.  Dont often see Ariel with legs, so cool.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!



Those are great.  Isn't it an easy pattern?  And you can do so much with it.


----------



## snubie

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  These aren't as fancy as all of your wonderful creations, but I must admit that I am proud of myself and can't wait to make more!    They are going to wear these in the 4th of July parade in our town!  The bad part is I had to make 4 dress since I have 2 daughters and they love to match their AG dolls!  I am definitely ready to see some different material!



Great job on your first FOUR dresses!


----------



## *Toadstool*

snubie said:


> Happy anniversary a day late!


Thank you. 



revrob said:


> I didn't realize that different machines take different needles.  I guess I need to figure this out!
> 
> The Tiny Nay design did not come with instructions.  I did, however, look on www.elizabethsembroideries.com, and she has a yahoo group that I have joined.  Her designs look beautiful, so I may end up trying some of her designs.  I read in her yahoo group that some do remove the threads, and some do not remove the threads.  Helpful, huh?
> 
> SOHAPPY, TOADSTOOL & AIMEEG!
> 
> SO, if I did an entire panel that is done in geometrics (I guess that's what backsmocking is?) - maybe in the same color as the fabric, or in a light contrast, I could then remove the threads, right?  And then I could just embroider the design right over the top of the geometrics?  Or do I need to delete the geometrics in the area that I will be doing the picture design?
> 
> I remember seeing so much of this at Market that it's all running together in my mind now.


 If you pleat the fabric with matching thread and leave the thread in it would hold up well. 
If they don't leave the pleating threads in then the design must have more stitches to hold those pleats down.. Either that or maybe they actually backsmock by hand? You really don't want to do that if possible. Backsmocking is very tedious and boring. I hate that part. It is just stitching a straight row of stitches. You actually flip the insert and stitch it on the back of the insert. It doesn't show on the front if done properly.
There was a design on that disc you bought that is perfect for using behind picture smocking designs. It is the geometric one that was just diamonds over and over again. I'm not sure what she called it. If you do that in white behind a picture smocking design or even just a regular embroidery design you wouldn't really see it, and I think it would work out great. Does Elizabeth's Embroideries have samples in her yahoo group? I think she must have taken it down off the website. I can look through my files and find it if you want to test one of them before buying one. Oh, and yes you can embroider the picture smocking design right on top of the geometrics. I would think the geometrics aren't really thick.
Lynnie Pinnie has some cute small embroidery designs that would probably work great for creating your own picture smocking scene.



jeniamt said:


> Yikes that must have been scary.  I have never experienced anything like that and I used to live in DC.  My car was broken into a couple of times but I never had anyone approach me.    Don't get too excited about the bubble.  I didn't embellish it b/c I wanted to make sure I could make it and confirm sizing on him.  I'm going to sew 3 star buttons across the front for the 4th and then I can remove them and add something else so he can wear it all summer.  What part of the directions are great???    Those little pencil drawings make me crazy and I'm still not sure what to do with the bodice linings?  Especially at the placket.  Do you turn them under and slip stitch them closed?  Can I close them on my machine?


I don't have that particular pattern. I have her back wrap jumper, bishop, and basic yoke dress. The way the placket on her yoke dress is made is really neat. You cut 2 back bodice pieces and fold them in half and the fold line becomes the placket. Is that not how this one is? I need to get a pattern for a bubble, but maybe I should stay clear from that one? I was thinking of getting a Miche Mooney pattern or Wendy Schoen anyhow. I want to make something for my friend's little baby boy, but she told me she doesn't like old fashioned.. I need to find one without frills. How is the bodice lining made? do you sew it right sides together? Is there a separate piece for the placket? I have made one where you sandwich the placket in between the bodice back and bodice back lining and then when you turn it out the placket is sticking out. THere are so many ways to do it. I'm surprised she didn't do the self lining thing like on the dress. I love how it is made on that pattern.




aimeeg said:


> I cannot remember who suggested it but I need to say thank you. Yesterday, I cut the seam of my DD's tank. It made hooping the shirt so much easier. Afterwards I stitched the side of the tank and then serged the seam. Thanks a bunch!


Love it! She looks so dainty in that little skirt with her matching shoes! 
I had never thought of doing shirts that way either. It was revrob that posted that I believe. I plan on doing more shirts this way. I hate doing shirts!!



2cutekidz said:


> I finished up a skirt last night and had Emily try it on this morning.  Matthew saw her trying it on and decided he needed a skirt too.  So he went got one and put it on.  So my little man is playing cars in his sisters Sleeping Beauty skirt.


 That is so cute!


JustcallmeHappy said:


> *HELP*
> Does anyone on here have a brother CS 6000i sewing machine? I have gotten this error message for the past 3 times I have tried to sew "E6" I have taken it apart and cleaned it (I didn't see any threads or anything in it) all 3 times and I still can't get it to work. Help?


Do you have a manual? It should tell you what the error message means.



3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.


 Your Vida is fab!! 
click here for feliz tutorial.




lori123 said:


> I just wanted to throw something else out there.  My daughter would get constipated when she was younger - and eventually ended up with a tear and a trip to the gastro.  The diet is key - we had a list of No's and a list of the things to load up on.  There are things that people don't tend to think about that are constipating.  Anyhoo - it is so bad for them to hold it - and my daughter was holding out of fear (with reason because it hurt).  BUT we had to break the cycle.  The gastro had us put specific doses of mineral oil in her juice (usually prune/water) - starting with quite a bit and slowly reducing it over time.  It helped in two ways - by it being easier to poo and that there is no way she could hold it.  It also doesn't give them the bloated gassy feeling that the miralax can.  Good luck - I know what you are going through!


I've considered taking her to a gastro doctor, but the pediatrician kinda scared me away from it. She talked about them sticking a camera down her throat and I don't know that we need to do that. 
I think my DD is in the same situation though. THe last time she went poop on the potty it was really painful and hurt, so she is thinking if she does it there again it will hurt again. There is no explaining to her otherwise though.


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!


So cute! Very impressive for your first dresses!
Your DD's are adorable!



teresajoy said:


> I'm glad you were together this year!!! Happy Anniversary!


Thanks!
*
Does anyone have a pattern suggestion for a baby that is very chubby? *She is turning 2 and wears a size 6. She is still short of course too. I'm just worried to make her something that will be ill fitting because of upping the size and having to shrink the skirt of the dress alot. Any ideas would be appreciated. Would the simply sweet work okay for that? I was thinking maybe I need to make something with buttons or elastic so it can still fit but be okay to actually pull over her?


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Does anyone have a pattern suggestion for a baby that is very chubby? [/COLOR][/B]She is turning 2 and wears a size 6. She is still short of course too. I'm just worried to make her something that will be ill fitting because of upping the size and having to shrink the skirt of the dress alot. Any ideas would be appreciated. Would the simply sweet work okay for that? I was thinking maybe I need to make something with buttons or elastic so it can still fit but be okay to actually pull over her?




What about one of those rounded neck dresses?

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Round-Neck-Top-Sundress.htm

You could make the "shirt" but have it fit like a sundress?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I so want to try the vida now.  I love the look of that.  I am just trying to patiently wait for the tutorial some said they are waiting on, plus, I still need to buy the pattern!  Guess, I had better find a place to buy it so I'll be ready!


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I so want to try the vida now.  I love the look of that.  I am just trying to patiently wait for the tutorial some said they are waiting on, plus, I still need to buy the pattern!  Guess, I had better find a place to buy it so I'll be ready!



*cough* I'll get right on that.   This weekend, I promise!


----------



## lori123

*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you.
> I've considered taking her to a gastro doctor, but the pediatrician kinda scared me away from it. She talked about them sticking a camera down her throat and I don't know that we need to do that.
> I think my DD is in the same situation though. THe last time she went poop on the potty it was really painful and hurt, so she is thinking if she does it there again it will hurt again. There is no explaining to her otherwise though.



EEKKK - why would they need to do the camera for constipation???  Emma's gastro never did that if that makes you feel better.  Just talked about diet and monitored her mineral oil amounts.  All he had to do was feel her belly to see if she was backed up.  You could probably do all this on your own though too.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> *cough* I'll get right on that.   This weekend, I promise![/QUOt
> 
> No problem!  I couldn't even remember who said they would do one honestly.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Does anyone have a pattern suggestion for a baby that is very chubby? [/COLOR][/B]She is turning 2 and wears a size 6. She is still short of course too. I'm just worried to make her something that will be ill fitting because of upping the size and having to shrink the skirt of the dress alot. Any ideas would be appreciated. Would the simply sweet work okay for that? I was thinking maybe I need to make something with buttons or elastic so it can still fit but be okay to actually pull over her?



I think the Simply Sweet or the Portrait Peasant would work well. I would probably shorten the bodice of the size 6 to a size 2 (or whereever size corespondse to her height).


----------



## emcreative

TWIRL SKIRT QUESTION:

I want to make one for my daughter (size 10 womens).  How large top and bottom should each strip be?  There are only two materials.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Toad Stool- I don't have it, somehow it got lost when the movers packed the machine (along with the cord) but I found it online. My only problem is it says "the thread is tangled" but I have cleaned the dumb thing 3 times and I see no thread at all in it ....  So now I don't know what to do..


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> TWIRL SKIRT QUESTION:
> 
> I want to make one for my daughter (size 10 womens).  How large top and bottom should each strip be?  There are only two materials.



I make my strips the same on the top and the bottom - not a wedge shape, but I know some make the wedge.


----------



## emcreative

I just looked in my operation manual and it said the same thing "The motor locked up because the thread is tangled."

You've probably already done this, but just in case here are the steps:

1.  Switch the machine off and unplug it.
2. Raise the needle and the presser foot.
3.  Loosen the presser foot screw and the needle clamp screw to remove the presser foot holder and the needle
4.  Grasp both sides of the needle plate cover, and then slide it toward you to remove the needle plate cover.
5.  Remove the bobbin case.  Grasp the bobbin case and then pull it out.
6.  Use the cleaning brush or a vacuum cleaner to remove any dust from the race and its surrounding area (do not put oil on the bobbin case).
7.  Insert the bobbin case so that the projection on the bobbin case aligns with the spring.
8.  Put the tabs on the needle plate cover into the needle plate, and then slide the cover back on.


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> I make my strips the same on the top and the bottom - not a wedge shape, but I know some make the wedge.




What would be the difference between one way or another (I'm sorry about my annoying noob questions)


----------



## lori123

emcreative said:


> What would be the difference between one way or another (I'm sorry about my annoying noob questions)



For the size you are making I would probably do a wedge shape - the difference is the bulk at the waistline or yolk - and the amount of twirl.  I usually do  1" difference from the bottom to the top - so if the bottom is 4" narrow it to 3 at the top.


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> What would be the difference between one way or another (I'm sorry about my annoying noob questions)



There's less bulk at the top when you use a wedge shape (where you'd attatch it to a waistband) so less gathering for you   I prefer the look of the straight strips though and I don't need to figure out the different sizes when I make it that way.  I'm sure I'd never get my wedge pieces the same size either, so the other way is easier for me.


----------



## Jennia

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  These aren't as fancy as all of your wonderful creations, but I must admit that I am proud of myself and can't wait to make more!    They are going to wear these in the 4th of July parade in our town!  The bad part is I had to make 4 dress since I have 2 daughters and they love to match their AG dolls!  I am definitely ready to see some different material!



They turned out great, and I love the matching doll dresses and headbands! 

I'm getting ready to make a stripwork skirt to match a disney t shirt we bought super cheap through Disney shopping, and for the FIRST TIME I had fabric in my stash that matched and went together lol!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you.
> 
> If you pleat the fabric with matching thread and leave the thread in it would hold up well.
> If they don't leave the pleating threads in then the design must have more stitches to hold those pleats down.. Either that or maybe they actually backsmock by hand? You really don't want to do that if possible. Backsmocking is very tedious and boring. I hate that part. It is just stitching a straight row of stitches. You actually flip the insert and stitch it on the back of the insert. It doesn't show on the front if done properly.
> There was a design on that disc you bought that is perfect for using behind picture smocking designs. It is the geometric one that was just diamonds over and over again. I'm not sure what she called it. If you do that in white behind a picture smocking design or even just a regular embroidery design you wouldn't really see it, and I think it would work out great. Does Elizabeth's Embroideries have samples in her yahoo group? I think she must have taken it down off the website. I can look through my files and find it if you want to test one of them before buying one. Oh, and yes you can embroider the picture smocking design right on top of the geometrics. I would think the geometrics aren't really thick.
> Lynnie Pinnie has some cute small embroidery designs that would probably work great for creating your own picture smocking scene.



I joined Elizabeth's yahoo group and asked a question about all of this.  She sent me a sample so that I could stitch it out.  She also said that she recommends pleating with the same color of thread, but pulls out the threads as the design stitches out.  Sounds easy, except when I stitched out her design, I couldn't pull out the thread.  SO, the design stithces BEAUTIFULLY!  I love it!  And I'll be buying more for sure.  BUT - I will definitely need to pleat with the same color of thread.  Lesson one learned.

I did really think that some of Deb's designs would make great backgrounds.  My next sample is going to be one of those designs stitched in the same color of thread as the fabric, and then an embroidery design on top.  We'll see how it turns out.  The only problem now is that I'm out of inserts!  SO, I guess I have to wait until my pleater gets here.  I've been having fun learning, though!  I can't wait until I have a product that I can actually use in a garment.  The next thing I need to figure out is how to actually insert the panel into a garment!

LYNNIE PINNIE!  Why do I ALWAYS forget about her!  I love her stuff, and own a CD and always forget to look at her stuff.  Off to check her out!


----------



## mrsmiller

ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart






back











I added this  headband






PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done

Linnette


----------



## emcreative

mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette



Linnette that is GORGEOUS.  I like it MUCH better than the disney store thing my daughter ended up with for BBB!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I added this  headband






PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done

Linnette[/QUOTE]

This is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  I love it!

For anyone with an answer, I have a quick question for the simply sweet pattern.  I am the one who made with patriotic dresses for my 2 DD's and their dolls with the matching headbands.  Anyway, I chose to make them the thigh length because I was going to applique shorts to match.  Well, obviously they turned out to be dresses.  Is it because I added the cuff around the bottom?  I assumed when I made the thigh length, it would come to the top of their thighs.  Am I wrong?  Any help would be much appreciated so I don't make the next ones to long.  I wouldn't want to pick the knee length and have it end up at their ankles!


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> For anyone with an answer, I have a quick question for the simply sweet pattern.  I am the one who made with patriotic dresses for my 2 DD's and their dolls with the matching headbands.  Anyway, I chose to make them the thigh length because I was going to applique shorts to match.  Well, obviously they turned out to be dresses.  Is it because I added the cuff around the bottom?  I assumed when I made the thigh length, it would come to the top of their thighs.  Am I wrong?  Any help would be much appreciated so I don't make the next ones to long.  I wouldn't want to pick the knee length and have it end up at their ankles!



I don't usually go by the guidelines anymore.  If you want it as a top measure from the waist to where you want the bottom of the top to fall.  If your cuff is 3 inches wide subtract 3 inches from the waist to hem measurement.  That will give you your "skirt" measurement (you can always add 1/2 inch for seam allowances if you want it exact)


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  These aren't as fancy as all of your wonderful creations, but I must admit that I am proud of myself and can't wait to make more!    They are going to wear these in the 4th of July parade in our town!  The bad part is I had to make 4 dress since I have 2 daughters and they love to match their AG dolls!  I am definitely ready to see some different material!







3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.







mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette



Lynette, this came out gorgeous.


----------



## emcreative

OT:

*THE GIRLS CAN ATTEND THE ADOPTIONS!!*

Whoo hoo!  So, August 7th at 9am it is!!!


----------



## princessmom29

revrob said:


> I joined Elizabeth's yahoo group and asked a question about all of this.  She sent me a sample so that I could stitch it out.  She also said that she recommends pleating with the same color of thread, but pulls out the threads as the design stitches out.  Sounds easy, except when I stitched out her design, I couldn't pull out the thread.  SO, the design stithces BEAUTIFULLY!  I love it!  And I'll be buying more for sure.  BUT - I will definitely need to pleat with the same color of thread.  Lesson one learned.
> 
> I did really think that some of Deb's designs would make great backgrounds.  My next sample is going to be one of those designs stitched in the same color of thread as the fabric, and then an embroidery design on top.  We'll see how it turns out.  The only problem now is that I'm out of inserts!  SO, I guess I have to wait until my pleater gets here.  I've been having fun learning, though!  I can't wait until I have a product that I can actually use in a garment.  The next thing I need to figure out is how to actually insert the panel into a garment!
> 
> LYNNIE PINNIE!  Why do I ALWAYS forget about her!  I love her stuff, and own a CD and always forget to look at her stuff.  Off to check her out!


Do you mind giving me the web site for the designs you had good luck with? I will be buying some as soon as my machine comes back form singer!



mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, 
This is absolutely stunning!!! Areally, I love this design!! How hard do you think it would be to do with a sleeve? I would love to be able to pull off something like this for our Nov. trip, but I think it will be too cool for a sundress. Mabye a long sleeve tee and leggings underneath??


----------



## sohappy

*REVROB*- I took some close up pics of my smocking and backsmocking.  As soon as I can get them to load, I will post them.  Though, no one can make fun of my backs!!!


----------



## Jenjulia

mrsmiller said:


> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, this is stunning! I love it! I am sure the little girl will love it too.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, I really really like this!  My DD would flip out for this!  I would either recommend hand washing, or washing on the gently cycle and letting it air dry.  I think that will be fine with all of your different fabrics.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Did anyone see this:

http://www.marthastewart.com/articl...f_link&comments_page=1#conversation-container

I've made Kirsta  a pettiskirt, and after seeing this one, I want to make my little neice one. But since it's a gift, I want it to look better then the one I made for Kirsta. Not that it came out ugly, I'm just not sure it's professional enough looking to give to her. 

Anyway, I have a couple of questions. When you add the gathers to the flat edge, do you take out any of the gathering stitches? I think on Kirsta's I stitched down the ruffle, but it doesn't look like that in any of the directions I have. 

In the Kaiya Eve Couture directions, she uses a button and button hole in the elastic. I know this is for multi sizes, but won't the elastic hang out of the skirt? 

One more question. I saw some cute skirts made with printed Nylon Chiffon. I found where to get the solids, but I haven't found any zebra or cheeta prints. Any ideas? 

Sally


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

emcreative said:


> I just looked in my operation manual and it said the same thing "The motor locked up because the thread is tangled."
> 
> You've probably already done this, but just in case here are the steps:
> 
> 1.  Switch the machine off and unplug it.
> 2. Raise the needle and the presser foot.
> 3.  Loosen the presser foot screw and the needle clamp screw to remove the presser foot holder and the needle
> 4.  Grasp both sides of the needle plate cover, and then slide it toward you to remove the needle plate cover.
> 5.  Remove the bobbin case.  Grasp the bobbin case and then pull it out.
> 6.  Use the cleaning brush or a vacuum cleaner to remove any dust from the race and its surrounding area (do not put oil on the bobbin case).
> 7.  Insert the bobbin case so that the projection on the bobbin case aligns with the spring.
> 8.  Put the tabs on the needle plate cover into the needle plate, and then slide the cover back on.



thanks, you didn't have to type all of it out.. i did do it though  so now dh is going to take a look at it and see if he can "fix" it..whatever that means..if we can't get it to work i guess i will have to take it somewhere to be fixed. 
thanks again


----------



## woodkins

princessmom29 said:


> Linnette,
> This is absolutely stunning!!! Areally, I love this design!! How hard do you think it would be to do with a sleeve? I would love to be able to pull off something like this for our Nov. trip, but I think it will be too cool for a sundress. Mabye a long sleeve tee and leggings underneath??



We do Nov/Dec every year & it is usually pretty hot...the average temp in Nov. is about 80 degrees (avg low is only about 60). You can def do the dress with only a short sleeve if any. My dd usually wears tanks and skirts or tees and skirts. We swim and even do the water parks.


----------



## princessmom29

woodkins said:


> We do Nov/Dec every year & it is usually pretty hot...the average temp in Nov. is about 80 degrees (avg low is only about 60). You can def do the dress with only a short sleeve if any. My dd usually wears tanks and skirts or tees and skirts. We swim and even do the water parks.



I think your idea of cold and ours waaayy down south are different, b/c we froze last Nov. A low of sixty is jacket weather at least for us, but definitely not shorts or short sleeves. I only wore capris one day when it was forecasted to get above eighty. Most days it was in the fifties when we struck out for rope drop and we were bundled up pretty good. 2 different days i broke out earmuffs and gloves. There were 2 days where we did come out of the long sleeves by the end of the day, though. Was last year colder than normal, or about average?? We didn't even consider swimming and I refused to do splash mountian and chance walking around frozen all day. I had a jacket on about 1:30 in the afternoon when DD asked to do it.


----------



## LisaZoe

mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.



I definitely saw it as Sleeping Beauty especially with the detail at the top of the bodice.

BTW - To answer your question about laundering the dress, I would recommend washing on cold in a gentle cycle and hanging to dry.  Of course hand washing would probably be even safer but I don't know how realistic that would be for Mya's mom.



3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.



That came out really cute! Good job on the applique.



3huskymom said:


> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.



The Feliz really isn't hard once you've made one but I'll admit I struggled with it the first time, especially how/where to attach the straps in the back. The pattern's instructions weren't very clear on that. I can't remember now if I ever found a tutorial but people on this thread were very helpful.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  These aren't as fancy as all of your wonderful creations, but I must admit that I am proud of myself and can't wait to make more!    They are going to wear these in the 4th of July parade in our town!  The bad part is I had to make 4 dress since I have 2 daughters and they love to match their AG dolls!  I am definitely ready to see some different material!



Great job! I think the doll dresses would be a lot harder than the others. I always find smaller sizes are more of a challenge because they don't fit as well on my machines.



emcreative said:


> What would be the difference between one way or another (I'm sorry about my annoying noob questions)



I really like to do wedge shaped panels. That way I can have a lot of twirl without as much bulk at the waist. That's what I did for this skirt - it was a bit fuller than a 'circle skirt' but still didn't have too much bulk at the waist.








SallyfromDE said:


> Did anyone see this:
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/articl...f_link&comments_page=1#conversation-container
> 
> I've made Kirsta  a pettiskirt, and after seeing this one, I want to make my little neice one. But since it's a gift, I want it to look better then the one I made for Kirsta. Not that it came out ugly, I'm just not sure it's professional enough looking to give to her.
> 
> Anyway, I have a couple of questions. When you add the gathers to the flat edge, do you take out any of the gathering stitches? I think on Kirsta's I stitched down the ruffle, but it doesn't look like that in any of the directions I have.
> 
> In the Kaiya Eve Couture directions, she uses a button and button hole in the elastic. I know this is for multi sizes, but won't the elastic hang out of the skirt?
> 
> One more question. I saw some cute skirts made with printed Nylon Chiffon. I found where to get the solids, but I haven't found any zebra or cheeta prints. Any ideas?
> 
> Sally



1) I almost always remove gathering stitches once I have the ruffle/gathered section in place. If your gathering thread matches the fabric, you wouldn't need to as it probably wouldn't really show much in all the volume of ruffles of a pettiskirt.

2) The Kaiya Eve petti we have has the elastic with button. The opening for that is generous so we can tuck the extra elastic into the waistband so it doesn't show... not that we really have any extra since Zoe's a little big for the one she has. 

3) I wish I could help you find some prints but so far all I could find was some with polka dots. I've seen a lot of woven chiffon in animal prints but none in the knit chiffon (although it must be out there).


----------



## coteau_chick

mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette



Wow!!  This is beautiful.  What a lucky little girl to get this dress.


----------



## littlepeppers

aimeeg said:


> Shannon- I think you are correct you could to an "all over" geometic pattern and then smock something in the center. The back smocking is done with a cable stitch. Here is a video-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAsqo29vGr8
> 
> 
> 
> Since you asked.



Wow!!!  I hope that I can learn to sew that well before my DD doesn't want to dress up anymore.  

That dress is amazing.


----------



## jham

I'm falling way behind again! 



3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.


 
I love it!  Do you mind if I (someday...maybe) CASE the idea of a before and after Ariel on a vida? 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures! These aren't as fancy as all of your wonderful creations, but I must admit that I am proud of myself and can't wait to make more!  They are going to wear these in the 4th of July parade in our town! The bad part is I had to make 4 dress since I have 2 daughters and they love to match their AG dolls!  I am definitely ready to see some different material!


 
Darling!  I love the matchy dollies!  Lily keeps asking for matching doll outfits. 



aimeeg said:


> I cannot remember who suggested it but I need to say thank you. Yesterday, I cut the seam of my DD's tank. It made hooping the shirt so much easier. Afterwards I stitched the side of the tank and then serged the seam. Thanks a bunch!


 
That is so cute.  I think I'll try that next time I have to embroider a tank.



mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy  as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question: How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this headband
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette


 
Gorgeous Linnette!  Ummm...no such thing as too puffy!!! (unless you're talking about me)


----------



## tricia

mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette



This came out GORGEOUS.  Love the little headband.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  I love it!
> 
> For anyone with an answer, I have a quick question for the simply sweet pattern.  I am the one who made with patriotic dresses for my 2 DD's and their dolls with the matching headbands.  Anyway, I chose to make them the thigh length because I was going to applique shorts to match.  Well, obviously they turned out to be dresses.  Is it because I added the cuff around the bottom?  I assumed when I made the thigh length, it would come to the top of their thighs.  Am I wrong?  Any help would be much appreciated so I don't make the next ones to long.  I wouldn't want to pick the knee length and have it end up at their ankles!



Also, if you use the measurments from the pattern make sure you confirm either Empire or natural waist.  Is it possible you took numbers for the Empire waist even tho the dresses appear to be natural?




emcreative said:


> OT:
> 
> *THE GIRLS CAN ATTEND THE ADOPTIONS!!*
> 
> Whoo hoo!  So, August 7th at 9am it is!!!



Woo Hoo !!!!



LisaZoe said:


> ).



That's really pretty.  Love the colours


----------



## woodkins

princessmom29 said:


> I think your idea of cold and ours waaayy down south are different, b/c we froze last Nov. A low of sixty is jacket weather at least for us, but definitely not shorts or short sleeves. I only wore capris one day when it was forecasted to get above eighty. Most days it was in the fifties when we struck out for rope drop and we were bundled up pretty good. 2 different days i broke out earmuffs and gloves. There were 2 days where we did come out of the long sleeves by the end of the day, though. Was last year colder than normal, or about average?? We didn't even consider swimming and I refused to do splash mountian and chance walking around frozen all day. I had a jacket on about 1:30 in the afternoon when DD asked to do it.



I am from NY (long island) so cold here vs cold by you do seem to be pretty different  Thanksgiving here can mean snow, so even 60's seems like a heat wave! I guess it is all relative!


----------



## princessmom29

woodkins said:


> I am from NY (long island) so cold here vs cold by you do seem to be pretty different  Thanksgiving here can mean snow, so even 60's seems like a heat wave! I guess it is all relative!



Absolutely!! I have seen snow here a total of 3 times in my 31 years! I don't do cold very well and neither does DD. DH seems to do a little better, but we are wimps!!


----------



## 3huskymom

jham said:


> I'm falling way behind again!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!  Do you mind if I (someday...maybe) CASE the idea of a before and after Ariel on a vida?



I'd be honored!


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> OT:
> 
> *THE GIRLS CAN ATTEND THE ADOPTIONS!!*
> 
> Whoo hoo!  So, August 7th at 9am it is!!!



YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!



princessmom29 said:


> I think your idea of cold and ours waaayy down south are different, b/c we froze last Nov. A low of sixty is jacket weather at least for us, but definitely not shorts or short sleeves. I only wore capris one day when it was forecasted to get above eighty. Most days it was in the fifties when we struck out for rope drop and we were bundled up pretty good. 2 different days i broke out earmuffs and gloves. There were 2 days where we did come out of the long sleeves by the end of the day, though. Was last year colder than normal, or about average?? We didn't even consider swimming and I refused to do splash mountian and chance walking around frozen all day. I had a jacket on about 1:30 in the afternoon when DD asked to do it.


This winter was exceptionally colder than any others in my memory.  For the FIRST time ever we even had a cold Halloween in Miami (all relative of course).  Anyhow, from Halloween 2008 until March 2009 we had more cooler weather than I EVER remember down here, so it was definitely not the norm. . . .


----------



## revrob

princessmom29 said:


> Do you mind giving me the web site for the designs you had good luck with? I will be buying some as soon as my machine comes back form singer!



SURE!  The site is www.elizabethsembroideries.com   You can also sign up for her yahoo site (link is on her regular site) and she seems to be really great at answering questions



sohappy said:


> *REVROB*- I took some close up pics of my smocking and backsmocking.  As soon as I can get them to load, I will post them.  Though, no one can make fun of my backs!!!



AWESOME!  Thanks so much!  I'll be watching for the pics!


----------



## CastleCreations

This is a new set my mom made. She is getting back into sewing again.


----------



## princessmom29

revrob said:


> SURE!  The site is www.elizabethsembroideries.com   You can also sign up for her yahoo site (link is on her regular site) and she seems to be really great at answering questions
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME!  Thanks so much!  I'll be watching for the pics!



thanks sooo much!!!!!


----------



## jham

Here is Lily's "Fancy Fancy" outfit. Everything is fancier with a petti!


----------



## karamat

Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!



I saw the picture on YCMT today and couldn't wait to get over here and tell you how great it looks!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Lisa....I sent you a PM!


----------



## Stephres

karamat said:


> I saw the picture on YCMT today and couldn't wait to get over here and tell you how great it looks!



Thank you so much! I actually just updated my blog with directions in case anyone was interested.

Fancy Nancy Lily is soooooo cute! I love her sparkly shoes.

Elisa, your mom did a great job, I can't believe how big the girls are.

Linette, your sleeping beauty sundress came out great. Mya will love it I am sure!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Hi everyone, wow you are all chatty chatty now I am 10 pages behind again but will have to catch up later.  Just wanted to post some pics. of what I have been working on.  The shirt is what I made for my DH for Father's Day and the other is a Fish Extender for a fellow diser for her cruise.(unfinished right now.)

Sorry if the pics. are big, photobucket was giving me issues.


----------



## emcreative

Stephres-

I was just peeking at your blog and saw the wristlet using the pikachu fabric.  Would you mind sharing where you found that?  My 9yo is still obsessed with pokemon!


----------



## emcreative

pixiefrnd said:


>




What is a fish extender?


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> What is a fish extender?



It is a Disney Cruise Line thing..... it works as a bigger mail box..... and it is cute.


----------



## emcreative

Okay sorry I'm still confused...mailbox for what?


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> Okay sorry I'm still confused...mailbox for what?




LOL!  You can join other DISers in swaps, and you leave goodies for the others in their Fish Extenders.  (Did I explain that right?)  There's actually a bronze fish on the wall outside your statroom and the Fish Extender hangs from it (that's how it got it's name)


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Okay sorry I'm still confused...mailbox for what?



There are a lot of "cruise meets"..... I am sure there are some besides just dissers... other online boards, or family reunions. A lot of times for the meets everyone makes or buys something and drops it off in the mail box for others in their meet. Plus Disney does drop off mail too.... upcoming events, schedules, ect..... of coarse there is a normal mailbox that would hold the piece of paper.


----------



## emcreative

lol okay...now I get it!

Oh!  I got Hannah's ballet recital up today...she starts out the furthest on the right (on your screen).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIMMcaz_92s


----------



## MouseTriper

To My Dear Dis Friends,

Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.  

Sincerely your friend!!!
Beth


----------



## Adi12982

MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



CONGRATS!!  Your baby boy is beautiful!!


----------



## Jennia

mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette



This turned out sooo beautiful! Could they get it dry cleaned maybe? 



emcreative said:


> OT:
> 
> *THE GIRLS CAN ATTEND THE ADOPTIONS!!*
> 
> Whoo hoo!  So, August 7th at 9am it is!!!



HOORAY!! What fantastic news! 



LisaZoe said:


> I definitely saw it as Sleeping Beauty especially with the detail at the top of the bodice.
> 
> BTW - To answer your question about laundering the dress, I would recommend washing on cold in a gentle cycle and hanging to dry.  Of course hand washing would probably be even safer but I don't know how realistic that would be for Mya's mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like to do wedge shaped panels. That way I can have a lot of twirl without as much bulk at the waist. That's what I did for this skirt - it was a bit fuller than a 'circle skirt' but still didn't have too much bulk at the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I wish I could help you find some prints but so far all I could find was some with polka dots. I've seen a lot of woven chiffon in animal prints but none in the knit chiffon (although it must be out there).



Love it, you have the best fabric combinations! 



CastleCreations said:


> This is a new set my mom made. She is getting back into sewing again.



So summery and bright! 



jham said:


> Here is Lily's "Fancy Fancy" outfit. Everything is fancier with a petti!



Very cute! 



pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, wow you are all chatty chatty now I am 10 pages behind again but will have to catch up later.  Just wanted to post some pics. of what I have been working on.  The shirt is what I made for my DH for Father's Day and the other is a Fish Extender for a fellow diser for her cruise.(unfinished right now.)
> 
> Sorry if the pics. are big, photobucket was giving me issues.



Lol I didn't know what it was either, but what a great idea and it turned out so neat! 



MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



CONGRATS!! He is SO beautiful!


----------



## NaeNae

MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



Congratulations to you and your family. It brought tears to my eyes.  He is so cute.  Now you can share lots of pictures.


----------



## emcreative

Oh Beth, he (and you) is GORGEOUS!!

Please post more pictures!   I'm so excited and happy for you (okay, I'm a little jealous, too!!)

And I know what you mean about "sleeping well" I was telling my husband that is what I'm looking forward to the most- not wondering if at any moment someone will walk in and take the boys from us on a whim.


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> What about one of those rounded neck dresses?
> 
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Round-Neck-Top-Sundress.htm
> 
> You could make the "shirt" but have it fit like a sundress?


Hrm.. That is a good idea. I wanted to buy a pattern similar to this one anyhow. I may use that. Thank you!




lori123 said:


> EEKKK - why would they need to do the camera for constipation???  Emma's gastro never did that if that makes you feel better.  Just talked about diet and monitored her mineral oil amounts.  All he had to do was feel her belly to see if she was backed up.  You could probably do all this on your own though too.


I don't know why they would. My doctor couldn't tell me either. It is really hard to find a good doctor in my area!
I doubt we even have a pediatric gastro doctor. I had to go 3 hours to find an endometriosis specialist.
I will do some reading up on it. I'm not sure if DH will be okay with it unless I take her to a doctor that suggests it.



teresajoy said:


> I think the Simply Sweet or the Portrait Peasant would work well. I would probably shorten the bodice of the size 6 to a size 2 (or whereever size corespondse to her height).


I have a pattern similar to the portrait peasant. I was thinking because of the elastic in the arms that this might be bad? Good idea about shortening the bodice. I kept trying to think of things without a bodice. I usually make Alines, but I fear it won't work well on her.



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Toad Stool- I don't have it, somehow it got lost when the movers packed the machine (along with the cord) but I found it online. My only problem is it says "the thread is tangled" but I have cleaned the dumb thing 3 times and I see no thread at all in it ....  So now I don't know what to do..


Can you unscrew the plastic off of the machine to see inside of there? If your hubby has an air compressor he can't blow it out too. Tiny threads can cause huge problems in my experience. Then again.. it may not be the thread. 



revrob said:


> I joined Elizabeth's yahoo group and asked a question about all of this.  She sent me a sample so that I could stitch it out.  She also said that she recommends pleating with the same color of thread, but pulls out the threads as the design stitches out.  Sounds easy, except when I stitched out her design, I couldn't pull out the thread.  SO, the design stithces BEAUTIFULLY!  I love it!  And I'll be buying more for sure.  BUT - I will definitely need to pleat with the same color of thread.  Lesson one learned.
> 
> I did really think that some of Deb's designs would make great backgrounds.  My next sample is going to be one of those designs stitched in the same color of thread as the fabric, and then an embroidery design on top.  We'll see how it turns out.  The only problem now is that I'm out of inserts!  SO, I guess I have to wait until my pleater gets here.  I've been having fun learning, though!  I can't wait until I have a product that I can actually use in a garment.  The next thing I need to figure out is how to actually insert the panel into a garment!
> 
> LYNNIE PINNIE!  Why do I ALWAYS forget about her!  I love her stuff, and own a CD and always forget to look at her stuff.  Off to check her out!


Glad Elizabeth's designs worked out better. Did you want me to pleat you a piece of fabric and send it to you? I'm not sure how long your pleater will take to come in. Hopefully it comes with needles and you can start right away.



emcreative said:


> OT:
> 
> *THE GIRLS CAN ATTEND THE ADOPTIONS!!*
> 
> Whoo hoo!  So, August 7th at 9am it is!!!


 So happy for you! 



SallyfromDE said:


> In the Kaiya Eve Couture directions, she uses a button and button hole in the elastic. I know this is for multi sizes, but won't the elastic hang out of the skirt?
> 
> One more question. I saw some cute skirts made with printed Nylon Chiffon. I found where to get the solids, but I haven't found any zebra or cheeta prints. Any ideas?
> 
> Sally


Buttonhole elastic definitely won't be a problem. There is a slit you have to insert the elastic you just push the tail of the elastic through the slit and you won't see it again. 
I don't think you can get printed chiffon other than the small dots. I think these petti companies must have it produced for their use. They are making tons of money, so I think they can afford it. hehe.
You can find organza and organdy with more prints, but it is stiff.



LisaZoe said:


>


I've commented on this before, but it is gorgeous!
I love the way the wedges look over the strips for me. I think you can see the fabric better.



CastleCreations said:


> This is a new set my mom made. She is getting back into sewing again.


Too cute! Is she a quilter? Those jeans look like something you'd see on a quilt.



jham said:


> Here is Lily's "Fancy Fancy" outfit. Everything is fancier with a petti!


Love it!! Those little angel sleeves are just perfect. I soooo need a white petti!



MouseTriper said:


>


What a beautiful picture! That photographer really captured both of you! He is adorable! Do we get to know his name yet??


----------



## MouseTriper

Adi12982 said:


> CONGRATS!!  Your baby boy is beautiful!!


 Thank you so much!!



Jennia said:


> CONGRATS!! He is SO beautiful!


 Awww, thank you!!



NaeNae said:


> Congratulations to you and your family. It brought tears to my eyes.  He is so cute.  Now you can share lots of pictures.


 Thank you!!  I really am blessed.  I am trying to sort through tons of pictures now so I can pick a few favs to post.  (It's hard though since every picture seems to be my favorite....Hahaha).



emcreative said:


> Oh Beth, he (and you) is GORGEOUS!!
> 
> Please post more pictures!   I'm so excited and happy for you (okay, I'm a little jealous, too!!)
> 
> And I know what you mean about "sleeping well" I was telling my husband that is what I'm looking forward to the most- not wondering if at any moment someone will walk in and take the boys from us on a whim.


Thank you so much!!!!!  Love the little card you whipped up.  Hehe.  I will be posting more pictures soon.  Yeah, the "no sleeping thing" is rough.  The fear I had was just so overwhelming, I just can't describe it but I think you might know just what I am talking about.  August can not come soon enough for you!!!  I am sooo excited for you guys!!!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> What a beautiful picture! That photographer really captured both of you! He is adorable! Do we get to know his name yet??


Thank you, you are too sweet.  I'll tell you his nickname..."my little Houdini"..because he can get out of just about anything.  Even when he was barely a week old I would swadle him up and a second later his arms would be free. Hahahaha...He just cracks me up.


----------



## emcreative

LOL if his name is a secret...maybe I'll call him "Perry" (to go with my Phineas and Ferb!) 

I was just thinking on you earlier today, I knew your date was coming up but for the life of me I couldn't remember when!  I'm so glad it is OVER!!! YAY!


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> LOL if his name is a secret...maybe I'll call him "Perry" (to go with my Phineas and Ferb!)
> 
> I was just thinking on you earlier today, I knew your date was coming up but for the life of me I couldn't remember when!  I'm so glad it is OVER!!! YAY!


  Yes, his name is a secret.  Hahahaha.  I am SOOOO glad our wait is over!!!!!  I can't wait for yours now!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

I guess I should explain that I promised my DH that I would not state his name.  LONG STORY....lol.....Ughh.


----------



## *Toadstool*

MouseTriper said:


> Thank you, you are too sweet.  I'll tell you his nickname..."my little Houdini"..because he can get out of just about anything.  Even when he was barely a week old I would swadle him up and a second later his arms would be free. Hahahaha...He just cracks me up.


Okay.. Houdini it is! 
He sounds like alot of fun. I feel like I wouldn't know what to do with a boy. I think I'd want to stick bows on him.


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> Okay.. Houdini it is!
> He sounds like alot of fun. I feel like I wouldn't know what to do with a boy. I think I'd want to stick bows on him.


 He IS a lot of fun but he is DEFINITELY all boy.  My next door neighbors just told me they nicknamed him Dennis (as in Dennis the Menace) merely for the mischievious looks he is always sharing with them.  hahahaha.  They love him like a grandson.  I told them they might just have to change their name to "Wilson"..... "Oh Mister Wiiiiiiiilllllllssssssooooooonnnnnnn"......


----------



## emcreative

MouseTriper said:


> I guess I should explain that I promised my DH that I would not state his name.  LONG STORY....lol.....Ughh.



I completely understand. Sometimes it's best our kids aren't so easy to find.  I even use a name different than my legal name for my artwork and photography (a lot is of the kids).


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> I completely understand. Sometimes it's best our kids aren't so easy to find.  I even use a name different than my legal name for my artwork and photography (a lot is of the kids).


Yep, I agree.  Smart thinking.


----------



## *Toadstool*

MouseTriper said:


> He IS a lot of fun but he is DEFINITELY all boy.  My next door neighbors just told me they nicknamed him Dennis (as in Dennis the Menace) merely for the mischievious looks he is always sharing with them.  hahahaha.  They love him like a grandson.  I told them they might just have to change their name to "Wilson"..... "Oh Mister Wiiiiiiiilllllllssssssooooooonnnnnnn"......


Hehe.. Sounds like you have your hands full! That is great that your neighboors have taken to your kids so well. Even though he might drive them a little nuts if he really is  a Denis.


----------



## DisneyKings

mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette



This is absolutely gorgeous!

I lost my quote, but I was glad to see the steamboat willy vida again--I just love that!  I wish I was that talented!


----------



## minnie2

I swear you guys get more talented every time I come here!  
Love EVERY THING!  

Mousetripper CONGRATS on the adoption that is such amazing news!!!!!!!!!  Your son is beautiful!  

Here is a pluto applique I did for our trip in November but there is no way I will be able to put it away for then so he gets to wear it.  Yes he makes faces and poses in EVERY picture!  









Oh and I wanted to add I am so proud of my kids!  Nikki moved up to year 2 blue belt in Karate and Kyle moved up to a green belt.  He is still in yr one but since Nikki moved up they go to 1 yr 1 class and 1 yr 2 class.  They had their first yr 2 class last night both loved it.  I was amazed at how well Kyle did!  It is mostly grappling and he LOVES it!  He was so focus which he never usually is. So it was a huge deal for me to see how great he did in the big guy class.  Nikki well she is one of those kids who is good at everything.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



Congratulations!   He is beautiful!

I love everyones new creations!  The snow white dress, the fancy nancy dance dress, the outfit mom made. Love that sleepy beauty sun dress! Pluto is great!  I am trying to get to work and then this afternoon we are off to MIL,

Thanks to all for your prayers for my MIL.  She got out of the hospital yesterday afternoon.  She seems to be doing better and they did not find anything life threatening.  Thank God.


----------



## jessica52877

Beth, he is gorgeous! I am so glad all if finalized.


----------



## stitchontime

Hi this is Claire from Stitchontime.

Just to let you all know I have digitized a new lucifer. The one previouse was sent to me by a customer which I digitized from, this seems not to be the true cat.

As I can attach a link here yet you can visit my site to see the new version.


----------



## sohappy

Beth- sooooo happy for you.  He is just a doll and you are so beautiful- love your smile!  Congrats on your adoption, and being able to sleep!


----------



## karebear1

*Beth.........   * He is absolutely adorable!! CONGRATU:ATIONS to you and your cute little family!


----------



## revrob

MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



BETH!  CONGRATULATIONS!  I am in tears with joy for you!  What a handsome boy you have - and you can see the mischief in his eyes!  What a glorious day!





*Toadstool* said:


> Glad Elizabeth's designs worked out better. Did you want me to pleat you a piece of fabric and send it to you? I'm not sure how long your pleater will take to come in. Hopefully it comes with needles and you can start right away.



I think I'm gonna hold off.  I think the pleater should be here soon, and I'll need to learn to use it.  I also haven't bought any designs yet from Elizabeth, I only have the samples.  I'm gonna start with what I've got and learn to use my pleater.  Thanks for the offer!  I may need your help when the pleater actually gets here.


----------



## Adi12982

stitchontime said:


> Hi this is Claire from Stitchontime.
> 
> Just to let you all know I have digitized a new lucifer. The one previouse was sent to me by a customer which I digitized from, this seems not to be the true cat.
> 
> As I can attach a link here yet you can visit my site to see the new version.



Thanks Claire!!

Here it is everyone: http://stitchontime.com/osc/product...=2584&osCsid=79691220d7cc914f28964fe71edad662


----------



## aimeeg

littlepeppers said:


> Wow!!!  I hope that I can learn to sew that well before my DD doesn't want to dress up anymore.
> 
> That dress is amazing.



Thank you so much. That was really nice to say. 



jham said:


> Here is Lily's "Fancy Fancy" outfit. Everything is fancier with a petti!



LOVES IT!!! We finally found theis fabric this past week and I still cannot figure out what to do. Our girls have matching shoes. 




MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



Congratulations! Your son is beautiful. 



Adi12982 said:


> Thanks Claire!!
> 
> Here it is everyone: http://stitchontime.com/osc/product...=2584&osCsid=79691220d7cc914f28964fe71edad662




Oh Man!! That one is perfect. The other cats are going to drive me crazy. I guess I need to redo the dresses. UGH! I have one month until we leave and not enough time!!!


----------



## tricia

CastleCreations said:


> This is a new set my mom made. She is getting back into sewing again.



That is really cute.  Love the bright colours!!



jham said:


> Here is Lily's "Fancy Fancy" outfit. Everything is fancier with a petti!



So sweet.  Love the sleeves.



pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, wow you are all chatty chatty now I am 10 pages behind again but will have to catch up later.  Just wanted to post some pics. of what I have been working on.  The shirt is what I made for my DH for Father's Day and the other is a Fish Extender for a fellow diser for her cruise.(unfinished right now.)
> 
> Sorry if the pics. are big, photobucket was giving me issues.



Whoa, that is one long fish extender.  Cute fathers Day idea.



MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



OH CONGRATULATIONS.  So glad that the waiting is finally over for you.  And he is a real cutie.



minnie2 said:


> I swear you guys get more talented every time I come here!
> Love EVERY THING!
> 
> Mousetripper CONGRATS on the adoption that is such amazing news!!!!!!!!!  Your son is beautiful!
> 
> Here is a pluto applique I did for our trip in November but there is no way I will be able to put it away for then so he gets to wear it.  Yes he makes faces and poses in EVERY picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I wanted to add I am so proud of my kids!  Nikki moved up to year 2 blue belt in Karate and Kyle moved up to a green belt.  He is still in yr one but since Nikki moved up they go to 1 yr 1 class and 1 yr 2 class.  They had their first yr 2 class last night both loved it.  I was amazed at how well Kyle did!  It is mostly grappling and he LOVES it!  He was so focus which he never usually is. So it was a huge deal for me to see how great he did in the big guy class.  Nikki well she is one of those kids who is good at everything.



Well of course you have to let him wear it now.  If you weren't going to you would have had to keep it a secret.  (At least that is how it is in my house)

And congrats to both kids about the karate promotions.



Adi12982 said:


> Thanks Claire!!
> 
> Here it is everyone: http://stitchontime.com/osc/product...=2584&osCsid=79691220d7cc914f28964fe71edad662



Now THAT is Lucifer!!


----------



## tricia

Couple of things I got completed in the last day or so.

Dress for my mom (pre shirred, everyones talk about shirring problems has scared me)





Dress for me





Yes, mom is the same size as me, so I get to model as she hasn't seen it yet.  And the pics are courtesy of Liam, so I did not have to use the bathroom mirror method.

Shorts to sleep in for both boys.


----------



## jham

aimeeg said:


> LOVES IT!!! We finally found theis fabric this past week and I still cannot figure out what to do. Our girls have matching shoes.


 
More than one pair I'll bet! 



tricia said:


> Couple of things I got completed in the last day or so.
> 
> Dress for my mom (pre shirred, everyones talk about shirring problems has scared me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mom is the same size as me, so I get to model as she hasn't seen it yet. And the pics are courtesy of Liam, so I did not have to use the bathroom mirror method.
> 
> Shorts to sleep in for both boys.


 

Great job!  I wish shirring worked out better for me.  I need to try it on my other machine but it's tucked into the sewing table underneath the serger and it might just take too much work to get it out.


----------



## HeatherSue

MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth







CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 
IT'S SO WONDERFUL TO FINALLY SEE HIS SWEET LITTLE FACE
 ON THE BOARDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

TODAY IS THE SHIP DATE FOR MYA'S BIG GIVE!!!
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68175&threadid=635953&page=1

Please check in on the Big Give board and make sure your name is marked as "shipped" if you've already shipped.  If you haven't shipped, please do it today.  

If you need the address PM me or one of the other administrators (jham, teresajoy, stephres, jessica52877, t-beri).  

Thank you so much everybody!! This big give has been a huge success!!


----------



## Stephres

pixiefrnd said:


>



These are both really cute! I feel like a learn I whole new vocabulary thanks to the DIS! 



emcreative said:


> Stephres-
> 
> I was just peeking at your blog and saw the wristlet using the pikachu fabric.  Would you mind sharing where you found that?  My 9yo is still obsessed with pokemon!



I wish I had good news. I found it in the back of my local quilt store on clearance a couple of years ago. Even on clearance it was $5/yard so I only bought one yard and when I went back for more it was gone. 

Hey, did you ever finish the underwear project? I am still debating whether or not to buy that pattern on ycmt.



MouseTriper said:


>



Beth, I am so happy for you! That is the best picture ever!



minnie2 said:


>



This is so adorable! I usually stick to easy stuff like mickey heads, but that looks doable even for me. I love Kyle's silly looks and congratulations on the belts!



tricia said:


>



Love your dresses! I love the fact they we are sewing for ourselves too. We rock! Your sleep shorts for the boys are great too.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ALERT**ALERT**ALERT
TURNERSVILLE, NJ WALMART- fabric is 50% off starting today!!!!!!  i had not even known it was 25% off this past week. Sorry to be so late telling everyone. They still have tons of stuff and most character fabrics they have more than one bolt of each


----------



## lovesdumbo

Love the 4th of July dresses!  Really love the American Girl dresses too!



CastleCreations said:


> This is a new set my mom made. She is getting back into sewing again.


So cool!  Love the belt too!



jham said:


> Here is Lily's "Fancy Fancy" outfit. Everything is fancier with a petti!


So adorable!



pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, wow you are all chatty chatty now I am 10 pages behind again but will have to catch up later.  Just wanted to post some pics. of what I have been working on.  The shirt is what I made for my DH for Father's Day and the other is a Fish Extender for a fellow diser for her cruise.(unfinished right now.)
> 
> Sorry if the pics. are big, photobucket was giving me issues.


Those are great!



emcreative said:


> lol okay...now I get it!
> 
> Oh!  I got Hannah's ballet recital up today...she starts out the furthest on the right (on your screen).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIMMcaz_92s


So cute!



MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth


Beth-SO happy for your family!



*Toadstool* said:


> I have a pattern similar to the portrait peasant. I was thinking because of the elastic in the arms that this might be bad? Good idea about shortening the bodice. I kept trying to think of things without a bodice. I usually make Alines, but I fear it won't work well on her.


You don't have to put the elastic in the sleeves-you can just hem them.



minnie2 said:


> Here is a pluto applique I did for our trip in November but there is no way I will be able to put it away for then so he gets to wear it.  Yes he makes faces and poses in EVERY picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I wanted to add I am so proud of my kids!  Nikki moved up to year 2 blue belt in Karate and Kyle moved up to a green belt.  He is still in yr one but since Nikki moved up they go to 1 yr 1 class and 1 yr 2 class.  They had their first yr 2 class last night both loved it.  I was amazed at how well Kyle did!  It is mostly grappling and he LOVES it!  He was so focus which he never usually is. So it was a huge deal for me to see how great he did in the big guy class.  Nikki well she is one of those kids who is good at everything.


So cute!  Congrats to Nikki & Kyle!



tricia said:


> Couple of things I got completed in the last day or so.
> 
> Dress for my mom (pre shirred, everyones talk about shirring problems has scared me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mom is the same size as me, so I get to model as she hasn't seen it yet.  And the pics are courtesy of Liam, so I did not have to use the bathroom mirror method.
> 
> Shorts to sleep in for both boys.


Love the dresses!  Cute shorts too!


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> Hehe.. Sounds like you have your hands full! That is great that your neighboors have taken to your kids so well. Even though he might drive them a little nuts if he really is  a Denis.


 Hahahaha, he is just my sweet little mischievous one.  We have the sweetest, nicest neighbors all the way around us.  They have all taken to our kids and treat them as family.  I know this is not always the case with neighbors so I know we are very lucky there. 



minnie2 said:


> Mousetripper CONGRATS on the adoption that is such amazing news!!!!!!!!!  Your son is beautiful!
> 
> Here is a pluto applique I did for our trip in November but there is no way I will be able to put it away for then so he gets to wear it.  Yes he makes faces and poses in EVERY picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I wanted to add I am so proud of my kids!  Nikki moved up to year 2 blue belt in Karate and Kyle moved up to a green belt.  He is still in yr one but since Nikki moved up they go to 1 yr 1 class and 1 yr 2 class.  They had their first yr 2 class last night both loved it.  I was amazed at how well Kyle did!  It is mostly grappling and he LOVES it!  He was so focus which he never usually is. So it was a huge deal for me to see how great he did in the big guy class.  Nikki well she is one of those kids who is good at everything.


Thank you so much!!!!!  Oh and I LOVE the pluto shirt you made for Kyle, he is such a cutie.  That is awesome news about their karate classes too.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Congratulations!   He is beautiful!


 Thank you!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

jessica52877 said:


> Beth, he is gorgeous! I am so glad all if finalized.


 Thanks!!  I am just so relieved!!



sohappy said:


> Beth- sooooo happy for you.  He is just a doll and you are so beautiful- love your smile!  Congrats on your adoption, and being able to sleep!


 You just made me blush, thank you so much!!!



karebear1 said:


> *Beth.........   * He is absolutely adorable!! CONGRATU:ATIONS to you and your cute little family!


 Aww thank you so much!!!



revrob said:


> BETH!  CONGRATULATIONS!  I am in tears with joy for you!  What a handsome boy you have - and you can see the mischief in his eyes!  What a glorious day!


It definitely was a glorious day! It was just perfect.  Thank you so much!



aimeeg said:


> Congratulations! Your son is beautiful.


 Thank you!  



tricia said:


> OH CONGRATULATIONS.  So glad that the waiting is finally over for you.  And he is a real cutie.


 Thank you, yes the waiting seemed to just go on forever.  I am so relieved now!!



tricia said:


> Couple of things I got completed in the last day or so.
> 
> Dress for my mom (pre shirred, everyones talk about shirring problems has scared me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for me


Cute dresses, I bet your Mom loves it.


----------



## MouseTriper

HeatherSue said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
> IT'S SO WONDERFUL TO FINALLY SEE HIS SWEET LITTLE FACE
> ON THE BOARDS!!!!!!!!


 Thank you so much Heather.  I was so happy to finally be able to show him off a little!!



Stephres said:


> Beth, I am so happy for you! That is the best picture ever!


 Thanks so much Steph!!!  I really like this picture, I just love his little expression in this one.  He just cracks me up with his facial expressions!!  LOL.


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> Beth-SO happy for your family!


 Thank you very much!!!


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



Beth!!!!!


That is the best picture!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats,
From one FOREVER Mommie to another!


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> Beth!!!!!
> 
> 
> That is the best picture!!!!!!!!!!
> Congrats,
> From one FOREVER Mommie to another!


 Awwww, thank you so much Cindee.  It's the best feeling ever, huh!!


----------



## disneymomof1

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ALERT**ALERT**ALERT
> TURNERSVILLE, NJ WALMART- fabric is 50% off starting today!!!!!!  i had not even known it was 25% off this past week. Sorry to be so late telling everyone. They still have tons of stuff and most character fabrics they have more than one bolt of each




Of course, just my luck, right when I break my ankle and cannot drive, the sale starts.  I asked DH to take me to Joanns today and he looked at me like I was crazy, because technically I am supposed to be off my feet until this wednesday.  Oh well, it's not like I don't have enough fabric already.


----------



## mirandag819

Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight. 











I really should be packing, but I think I am going to try and work on another Disney World outfit for a little while.


----------



## sahm1000

MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



Oh Beth, that is fantastic!  I love the picture!  He's a handsome little guy!  I'm so glad he's yours!  




*Toadstool* said:


> Okay.. Houdini it is!
> He sounds like alot of fun. I feel like I wouldn't know what to do with a boy. I think I'd want to stick bows on him.




That's how I feel too!  With three girls already, I am afraid of what would happen to a boy!  I would love a fourth (but my DH says no) and everyone asks if we want a boy.  I actually think I would be afraid to have a boy now!  My girls would probably dress him up as a girl (like so many others on here )!  




minnie2 said:


> I swear you guys get more talented every time I come here!
> Love EVERY THING!
> 
> Mousetripper CONGRATS on the adoption that is such amazing news!!!!!!!!!  Your son is beautiful!
> 
> Here is a pluto applique I did for our trip in November but there is no way I will be able to put it away for then so he gets to wear it.  Yes he makes faces and poses in EVERY picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I wanted to add I am so proud of my kids!  Nikki moved up to year 2 blue belt in Karate and Kyle moved up to a green belt.  He is still in yr one but since Nikki moved up they go to 1 yr 1 class and 1 yr 2 class.  They had their first yr 2 class last night both loved it.  I was amazed at how well Kyle did!  It is mostly grappling and he LOVES it!  He was so focus which he never usually is. So it was a huge deal for me to see how great he did in the big guy class.  Nikki well she is one of those kids who is good at everything.



Cute shirt!  And yeah!  to Nikki and Kyle!


----------



## princessmom29

Congrats to Beth!!!! What a beautiful little boy!!


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> OT:
> 
> *THE GIRLS CAN ATTEND THE ADOPTIONS!!*
> 
> Whoo hoo!  So, August 7th at 9am it is!!!



That is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats


----------



## my*2*angels

BETH -CONGRATULATIONS!  I am soooooooo HAPPY for you and your family!


----------



## aimeeg

mirandag819 said:


> Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should be packing, but I think I am going to try and work on another Disney World outfit for a little while.



That is really cute! I think it is my favorite twirl skirt ever. Great Job!! 

*Mya's Big Give- *

I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too. 

The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.


----------



## karebear1

Aimeeg-  that Big Give outfit is really cute! You did a wonderful job on it!  I just love it when you ladies share the Big give outfits with us- you're all just too sweet.  All these big gives....... just storing up blessings for sure!


----------



## LisaZoe

MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



What wonderful news, Beth! He is a beautiful boy and definitely looks like he loves his mommy.



*Toadstool* said:


> I have a pattern similar to the portrait peasant. I was thinking because of the elastic in the arms that this might be bad? Good idea about shortening the bodice. I kept trying to think of things without a bodice. I usually make Alines, but I fear it won't work well on her.



One thing I like to do on sleeves is using 2 or 3 rows of shirring rather than elastic in a casing. Shirring just seems so much more flexible for size and won't feel tight even when it's fitting close.



aimeeg said:


> *Mya's Big Give- *
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her head and add a little bling bling.



That is so cute!

On a side note, why is it that hats can be more trouble than the rest of the set? I think I spent almost as much time making Mya's hat as I did the skirt for her set.


----------



## emcreative

Idiot applique question:

Okay, so does the stabilizer go between the applique and the garment, or does it go under the garment (applique on top, then garment, then stabilizer).


----------



## DisneyKings

mirandag819 said:


> Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight.



Just gorgeous!



aimeeg said:


> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.



That is adorable!  She'll love it!


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> Idiot applique question:
> 
> Okay, so does the stabilizer go between the applique and the garment, or does it go under the garment (applique on top, then garment, then stabilizer).



It somewhat depends on the type of stabilizer you are using. For the ones that are tear away or cut away, fuse the applique to the garment or base fabric and put the stabilizer on the 'wrong side' of the applique area. Wash away stabilizer (like Sulky Solvy) can be placed either on the back of the area to be appliqued or on top.

You definitely don't want the stabilizer to go between the applique and the garment because then the fusible won't be keeping the applique stuck to the garment.


----------



## NaeNae

emcreative said:


> Idiot applique question:
> 
> Okay, so does the stabilizer go between the applique and the garment, or does it go under the garment (applique on top, then garment, then stabilizer).



It goes under the garment. (applique on top, then garment, then stabilizer.  If you are appliqueing on knit then it's best to have a water solvable clear stabilizer on the very top of the project.  It keeps the stitches from disappearing into the knit.  When you are all done you just run it under water and it desolves.


----------



## DisneyKings

I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine!  My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?





After we made the ones to go with the cupcake skirts I plan to make, we decided they would make good 4th of July outfits too.





I made these shorts for my friend's DD, now I have to make 2 prs for my 2 DDs!  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!


----------



## Jennia

minnie2 said:


> I swear you guys get more talented every time I come here!
> Love EVERY THING!
> 
> Mousetripper CONGRATS on the adoption that is such amazing news!!!!!!!!!  Your son is beautiful!
> 
> Here is a pluto applique I did for our trip in November but there is no way I will be able to put it away for then so he gets to wear it.  Yes he makes faces and poses in EVERY picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I wanted to add I am so proud of my kids!  Nikki moved up to year 2 blue belt in Karate and Kyle moved up to a green belt.  He is still in yr one but since Nikki moved up they go to 1 yr 1 class and 1 yr 2 class.  They had their first yr 2 class last night both loved it.  I was amazed at how well Kyle did!  It is mostly grappling and he LOVES it!  He was so focus which he never usually is. So it was a huge deal for me to see how great he did in the big guy class.  Nikki well she is one of those kids who is good at everything.


Looove this shirt, the cuties are some of my favorites! Congrats on their advancement, too! 


tricia said:


> Couple of things I got completed in the last day or so.
> 
> Dress for my mom (pre shirred, everyones talk about shirring problems has scared me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mom is the same size as me, so I get to model as she hasn't seen it yet.  And the pics are courtesy of Liam, so I did not have to use the bathroom mirror method.


Cute dresses! I'm scared of shirring, too! 



mirandag819 said:


> Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should be packing, but I think I am going to try and work on another Disney World outfit for a little while.



Aw this is SO cute, great job! 



aimeeg said:


> That is really cute! I think it is my favorite twirl skirt ever. Great Job!!
> 
> *Mya's Big Give- *
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.



What a sweet outfit! 



DisneyKings said:


> I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine!  My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we made the ones to go with the cupcake skirts I plan to make, we decided they would make good 4th of July outfits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these shorts for my friend's DD, now I have to make 2 prs for my 2 DDs!  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!



Adorable!! Love the Mickey cupcakes! 

And I made a slight update to my pre trip report


----------



## tricia

mirandag819 said:


> Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should be packing, but I think I am going to try and work on another Disney World outfit for a little while.



That is gorgeous.  I think it is my favourite July 4th outfit that I have seen.



aimeeg said:


>



that is really cute.  She will love it.



DisneyKings said:


> I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine!  My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we made the ones to go with the cupcake skirts I plan to make, we decided they would make good 4th of July outfits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these shorts for my friend's DD, now I have to make 2 prs for my 2 DDs!  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!




Sorry, I am no help about the nick, but just wanted to say that they are all cute and it is good to see you are getting so much use out of the 1 pattern.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.



I like it!  I really need to try the Vida.  I think the bigger appliques would agree with me more (esp. for faces).



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  These aren't as fancy as all of your wonderful creations, but I must admit that I am proud of myself and can't wait to make more!    They are going to wear these in the 4th of July parade in our town!  The bad part is I had to make 4 dress since I have 2 daughters and they love to match their AG dolls!  I am definitely ready to see some different material!



They may not be fancy, but they're very cute & your girls really seem to like them.  That's the important part anyway.


----------



## snubie

MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



CONGRATS!!!!!



emcreative said:


> Idiot applique question:
> 
> Okay, so does the stabilizer go between the applique and the garment, or does it go under the garment (applique on top, then garment, then stabilizer).



People have already answered but usually I put it on the backside of the fabric base.


----------



## snubie

DisneyKings said:


> I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine!  My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?


You can buy something called Fray Check, it should be on the notions wall  It is kind of like clear nail polish.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mirandag819 said:


> Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should be packing, but I think I am going to try and work on another Disney World outfit for a little while.


How cute!  Can't wait to see it modeled too!



aimeeg said:


> That is really cute! I think it is my favorite twirl skirt ever. Great Job!!
> 
> *Mya's Big Give- *
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.


LOVE that outfit!!!!!  SO darling!  



emcreative said:


> Idiot applique question:
> 
> Okay, so does the stabilizer go between the applique and the garment, or does it go under the garment (applique on top, then garment, then stabilizer).


I'm glad you asked-I did know how to use the tear away stabilizer but I think I'll try the wash away on my next tee.



DisneyKings said:


> I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine!  My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we made the ones to go with the cupcake skirts I plan to make, we decided they would make good 4th of July outfits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these shorts for my friend's DD, now I have to make 2 prs for my 2 DDs!  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!


So cute!  Love the 4th outfit!!!


----------



## emcreative

Thanks LisaZoe (and the other posters)  I did it!  And it almost doesn't look too bad!!!

Here's Phineas' 4th of July outfit!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart







jham said:


> Here is Lily's "Fancy Fancy" outfit. Everything is fancier with a petti!



Perfectly fancy!



MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth


  I'm so happy for you.  He's just adorable.


----------



## MomTo4+more

Beth, I am new here, so I have not been following your story.  Congratulations on your adoption!!  Your son is adorable and so happy!  I know how it feels to wait and to wonder and hope for the best but just not know how things will turn out.  I found out yesterday that "my" littlest one will remain in my care at least 6 more months, but we don't know what will happen after that.  I am happy for you and the peace you must feel knowing your little boy is YOUR SON in the eyes of the law.  Enjoy him!


----------



## eeyore3847

Hello, Well yesterday was my bday, so I did not get a chance to get to the board.. those of you on facebook saw my pics I posted from the day! wanted to post a few here as well! 

Here are the kids looking all sassy... we went to a local grecery store called Aj's. They have an amazing bakery... and all had cake!! 














and these are the amazing flowers Mike got me for my bday!





Lori


----------



## emcreative

Looks like you had a great one, Lori!!


----------



## jeniamt

*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I don't have that particular pattern. I have her back wrap jumper, bishop, and basic yoke dress. The way the placket on her yoke dress is made is really neat. You cut 2 back bodice pieces and fold them in half and the fold line becomes the placket. Is that not how this one is? I need to get a pattern for a bubble, but maybe I should stay clear from that one? I was thinking of getting a Miche Mooney pattern or Wendy Schoen anyhow. I want to make something for my friend's little baby boy, but she told me she doesn't like old fashioned.. I need to find one without frills. How is the bodice lining made? do you sew it right sides together? Is there a separate piece for the placket? I have made one where you sandwich the placket in between the bodice back and bodice back lining and then when you turn it out the placket is sticking out. THere are so many ways to do it. I'm surprised she didn't do the self lining thing like on the dress. I love how it is made on that pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Does anyone have a pattern suggestion for a baby that is very chubby? *She is turning 2 and wears a size 6. She is still short of course too. I'm just worried to make her something that will be ill fitting because of upping the size and having to shrink the skirt of the dress alot. Any ideas would be appreciated. Would the simply sweet work okay for that? I was thinking maybe I need to make something with buttons or elastic so it can still fit but be okay to actually pull over her?



The placket for the bodice is done that way but you have to do a skirt (or bubble placket in this case) placket.  You sew a V cut down the center of the  V, spread it out so it straight and sew a rectangle onto that.  It never works for me.

What about a Bishop for a chubby girl?



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I so want to try the vida now.  I love the look of that.  I am just trying to patiently wait for the tutorial some said they are waiting on, plus, I still need to buy the pattern!  Guess, I had better find a place to buy it so I'll be ready!





2cutekidz said:


> *cough* I'll get right on that.   This weekend, I promise!



I also said I would do one.  The dress is done and I've taken pics but just haven't uploaded them yet.



mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette



Too puffy????  NEVER!!! Everything turned out awesome!



emcreative said:


> OT:
> 
> *THE GIRLS CAN ATTEND THE ADOPTIONS!!*
> 
> Whoo hoo!  So, August 7th at 9am it is!!!



What great news!



princessmom29 said:


> I think your idea of cold and ours waaayy down south are different, b/c we froze last Nov. A low of sixty is jacket weather at least for us, but definitely not shorts or short sleeves. I only wore capris one day when it was forecasted to get above eighty. Most days it was in the fifties when we struck out for rope drop and we were bundled up pretty good. 2 different days i broke out earmuffs and gloves. There were 2 days where we did come out of the long sleeves by the end of the day, though. Was last year colder than normal, or about average?? We didn't even consider swimming and I refused to do splash mountian and chance walking around frozen all day. I had a jacket on about 1:30 in the afternoon when DD asked to do it.



I love you southern folks when we are in DW!  We usually go in January and it will be 50 out and we are in shorts and tank tops.  We can always spot the Southern folks in their mittens and scarfs!



CastleCreations said:


> This is a new set my mom made. She is getting back into sewing again.



So lucky, I wish my mom would start sewing again!  Very cute outfit.



jham said:


> Here is Lily's "Fancy Fancy" outfit. Everything is fancier with a petti!



Love it, everyone always tells me my DD3 looks like Fancy Nancy.  I'm not even sure what/who she is!



pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, wow you are all chatty chatty now I am 10 pages behind again but will have to catch up later.  Just wanted to post some pics. of what I have been working on.  The shirt is what I made for my DH for Father's Day and the other is a Fish Extender for a fellow diser for her cruise.(unfinished right now.)
> 
> Sorry if the pics. are big, photobucket was giving me issues.



Great FE.  I really need to finish ours.  I really wish I had an embroidery machine just to do the names.  I looked into paying someone locally and she said it would be $10/name.  I have 9 names to do.... at that price might as well buy an inexpensive machine!  Some friendly folks on here offered to help but I'm sadly not that organized.



MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



What a beautiful picture!  Congratulations.  



mirandag819 said:


> Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should be packing, but I think I am going to try and work on another Disney World outfit for a little while.



Awesome!



aimeeg said:


> That is really cute! I think it is my favorite twirl skirt ever. Great Job!!
> 
> *Mya's Big Give- *
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.



Oh I love this.  The fabric on the skirt is so perfect!


----------



## NiniMorris

Please ignore this post!!!  I just need to rant a bit and get it out of my system...and has to be where I know 'certain' people won't see it!

Our two youngest have lived with us for the past 7 years.  Bio dad hasn't seen them in those 7 years and bio-mom hasn't seen them in over 4 years.  Bio dad was bio moms pimp.  Bio dad was in prison for child molestation for the past 7 years... I just found out that he is now in a half way house.  I was supposed to be told when he was about to be released, as there was some threats of bodily harm sent our way...but I found out only because I got a letter from the state telling me his wages were going to be garnished for child support and that dughter's welfare would be reduced by that much money....(she gets a whopping 95 a month!) 

My husband (a police officer) did some checking...seems bio mom and bio dad are back together???? and living not too far from us!  I have just gone from being a happy mom planning a Disney trip in September to being afraid to let the kids play outside!  I truly fear for my daughter's safety.  Not so much my son, as his bio dad considers him 'damaged goods' and has no desire to have him back.

I am so upset with the state of Georgia!  Of course today is a holiday and no one is in any office to complain...not that it would do any good!  Hubby is going to get the restraining order redone since it has expired.  

OK..rant over.  I promise to be a good girl now and get back to sewing...I just made DGD a 'cupcake' A-line (Carla C) dress for her birthday...only to discover that the front has all the cupcakes upside down!!  DIL said it looks the way her cupcakes look when she is finished with them!!

Back to work!

Nini


----------



## Jenjulia

aimeeg said:


> That is really cute! I think it is my favorite twirl skirt ever. Great Job!!
> 
> *Mya's Big Give- *
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.



I love this! I have tried to do satin type fabrics in t-shirt appliques and I keep having problems with getting holes in the satin where the needle goes through. I've tried smaller needles, but it doesn't seem to make much of a difference. I have been really bad at forgetting to put a topping stabilizer on though. Do you think that would make a difference? Do you have any special tricks? 

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## snubie

eeyore3847 said:


> Hello, Well yesterday was my bday, so I did not get a chance to get to the board.. those of you on facebook saw my pics I posted from the day! wanted to post a few here as well!
> 
> Here are the kids looking all sassy... we went to a local grecery store called Aj's. They have an amazing bakery... and all had cake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the amazing flowers Mike got me for my bday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Please ignore this post!!!  I just need to rant a bit and get it out of my system...and has to be where I know 'certain' people won't see it!
> 
> Our two youngest have lived with us for the past 7 years.  Bio dad hasn't seen them in those 7 years and bio-mom hasn't seen them in over 4 years.  Bio dad was bio moms pimp.  Bio dad was in prison for child molestation for the past 7 years... I just found out that he is now in a half way house.  I was supposed to be told when he was about to be released, as there was some threats of bodily harm sent our way...but I found out only because I got a letter from the state telling me his wages were going to be garnished for child support and that dughter's welfare would be reduced by that much money....(she gets a whopping 95 a month!)
> 
> My husband (a police officer) did some checking...seems bio mom and bio dad are back together???? and living not too far from us!  I have just gone from being a happy mom planning a Disney trip in September to being afraid to let the kids play outside!  I truly fear for my daughter's safety.  Not so much my son, as his bio dad considers him 'damaged goods' and has no desire to have him back.
> 
> I am so upset with the state of Georgia!  Of course today is a holiday and no one is in any office to complain...not that it would do any good!  Hubby is going to get the restraining order redone since it has expired.
> 
> OK..rant over.  I promise to be a good girl now and get back to sewing...I just made DGD a 'cupcake' A-line (Carla C) dress for her birthday...only to discover that the front has all the cupcakes upside down!!  DIL said it looks the way her cupcakes look when she is finished with them!!
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> Nini



Hugs to you about the situation regarding the bio-parents.  Sounds scary to me and I'm not there.  Feel free to vent away.

And you probably put the cupcakes upside down so DGD could see them better while she is wearing the dress.


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> Please ignore this post!!!  I just need to rant a bit and get it out of my system...and has to be where I know 'certain' people won't see it!
> 
> Nini



((hugs))

No need to promise, I COMPLETELY understand.  I have even had to use an alias when staying in the hospital with Ferb because of violence occuring in hospitals and against police officers.  We used to be able to track a bio by the offender tracking system, now even that is "blank."  And the other bio is on the run, we think because baby 6 is on the way.

So I understand.  PM me if you ever want to chat about bionightmares.


----------



## MouseTriper

mirandag819 said:


> Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should be packing, but I think I am going to try and work on another Disney World outfit for a little while.


This outfit is adorable.  I can't wait to see pics of your little one wearing it.



sahm1000 said:


> Oh Beth, that is fantastic!  I love the picture!  He's a handsome little guy!  I'm so glad he's yours!


 Thank you!!!  I am so glad he is ours forever now, he just completes our family wonderfully.



princessmom29 said:


> Congrats to Beth!!!! What a beautiful little boy!!


 Aww thank you so much!!!!



my*2*angels said:


> BETH -CONGRATULATIONS!  I am soooooooo HAPPY for you and your family!


Thank you as well.  I am very EXCITED can you tell???



aimeeg said:


> *Mya's Big Give- *
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.


Omgosh this is adorable.  I love it.  It is just so sweet!!



LisaZoe said:


> What wonderful news, Beth! He is a beautiful boy and definitely looks like he loves his mommy.


 Thanks Lisa.  He is a little mama's boy, hahahaha.  I do have to say though that he is just in awe of his big sister. He follows her around everywhere and wants to do everything she does.  I love to watch the two of them together. It is so sweet.



NaeNae said:


> It goes under the garment. (applique on top, then garment, then stabilizer.  If you are appliqueing on knit then it's best to have a water solvable clear stabilizer on the very top of the project.  It keeps the stitches from disappearing into the knit.  When you are all done you just run it under water and it desolves.


Where do you buy the water solvable clear stabilizer?  Does Joann's have this stuff?


----------



## MouseTriper

DisneyKings said:


> I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine!  My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we made the ones to go with the cupcake skirts I plan to make, we decided they would make good 4th of July outfits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these shorts for my friend's DD, now I have to make 2 prs for my 2 DDs!  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!


Those turned out cute.  I love Heather's designs!!!



snubie said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!


 Thanks snubie!



emcreative said:


> Thanks LisaZoe (and the other posters)  I did it!  And it almost doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> Here's Phineas' 4th of July outfit!!


Awww so cute!!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm so happy for you.  He's just adorable.


 Thank you!!!!!





MomTo4+more said:


> Beth, I am new here, so I have not been following your story.  Congratulations on your adoption!!  Your son is adorable and so happy!  I know how it feels to wait and to wonder and hope for the best but just not know how things will turn out.  I found out yesterday that "my" littlest one will remain in my care at least 6 more months, but we don't know what will happen after that.  I am happy for you and the peace you must feel knowing your little boy is YOUR SON in the eyes of the law.  Enjoy him!


 Hello!!!  Thank you so much for your kind words.  I will be praying for you and your family that your littlest one gets to stay with you forever!!!  I know just how scary it is.  Please, please PM me if you wanna chat.  Hugs to ya!



eeyore3847 said:


> Hello, Well yesterday was my bday, so I did not get a chance to get to the board.. those of you on facebook saw my pics I posted from the day! wanted to post a few here as well!
> 
> Here are the kids looking all sassy... we went to a local grecery store called Aj's. They have an amazing bakery... and all had cake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the amazing flowers Mike got me for my bday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!  Your kids are so cute, looks like they all had a fun day with you!!!!



jeniamt said:


> What a beautiful picture!  Congratulations.


 Thank you so much!!  This is one of my favorite pictures.



NiniMorris said:


> Please ignore this post!!!  I just need to rant a bit and get it out of my system...and has to be where I know 'certain' people won't see it!
> 
> Our two youngest have lived with us for the past 7 years.  Bio dad hasn't seen them in those 7 years and bio-mom hasn't seen them in over 4 years.  Bio dad was bio moms pimp.  Bio dad was in prison for child molestation for the past 7 years... I just found out that he is now in a half way house.  I was supposed to be told when he was about to be released, as there was some threats of bodily harm sent our way...but I found out only because I got a letter from the state telling me his wages were going to be garnished for child support and that dughter's welfare would be reduced by that much money....(she gets a whopping 95 a month!)
> 
> My husband (a police officer) did some checking...seems bio mom and bio dad are back together???? and living not too far from us!  I have just gone from being a happy mom planning a Disney trip in September to being afraid to let the kids play outside!  I truly fear for my daughter's safety.  Not so much my son, as his bio dad considers him 'damaged goods' and has no desire to have him back.
> 
> I am so upset with the state of Georgia!  Of course today is a holiday and no one is in any office to complain...not that it would do any good!  Hubby is going to get the restraining order redone since it has expired.
> 
> OK..rant over.  I promise to be a good girl now and get back to sewing...I just made DGD a 'cupcake' A-line (Carla C) dress for her birthday...only to discover that the front has all the cupcakes upside down!!  DIL said it looks the way her cupcakes look when she is finished with them!!
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> Nini


 Aww big hugs to you.  I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through with your kids and bio relatives.  I know how scary that can be.  I will keep your family in our thoughts and prayers as well.  If you ever need to chat, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Adi12982

aimeeg said:


> Oh Man!! That one is perfect. The other cats are going to drive me crazy. I guess I need to redo the dresses. UGH! I have one month until we leave and not enough time!!!


Could you maybe just do a panel??



MouseTriper said:


> Where do you buy the water solvable clear stabilizer?  Does Joann's have this stuff?



I got mine at Joann's (with a 40% off coupon  )


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> Where do you buy the water solvable clear stabilizer?  Does Joann's have this stuff?



Yes and I think it may be 50% this weekend. I bought some tear away yesterday and the sign said 50%.


----------



## PrincessKell

mrsmiller said:


> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy confused3) as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've done
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, I just adore it! You always amaze me with your skills. 



emcreative said:


> OT:
> 
> *THE GIRLS CAN ATTEND THE ADOPTIONS!!*
> 
> Whoo hoo!  So, August 7th at 9am it is!!!



That is awesome news!! I am so glad they can go!



CastleCreations said:


> This is a new set my mom made. She is getting back into sewing again.



So cute! Glad to see you posting



jham said:


> Here is Lily's "Fancy Fancy" outfit. Everything is fancier with a petti!



Look how pretty Lily is in the skirt. isn't that fabric so lovely!?!



MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



Beth!!! Oh Congrats to you and your family!!!! He is so beautiful and handsome!  You look simply amazing with your son! I am so happy for you!


----------



## MouseTriper

Adi12982 said:


> I got mine at Joann's (with a 40% off coupon  )





livndisney said:


> Yes and I think it may be 50% this weekend. I bought some tear away yesterday and the sign said 50%.


Thanks you guys, I might just have to run out to Joann's soon.  LOL.


----------



## PrincessKell

GOSH darn it!! I am in the middle of making Peach her 4th of July outfit before she gets picked up. I Know cuttin it pretty close to the wire. hahaha AND I hem it up, ready to add the pleats and I look down and notice....I hemed it upside down! UGH.............. I have to take it out now, I set the time so i need to get my boody in gear. Ok frustration vent over. haha back to rippin out stitches for me.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Beth-Congratulations!!! Your picture brought tears to my eyes. Your little guy is beautiful.

Nini-I am sending many prayers for protection your way.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Off to Viriginia for a couple of days to visit inlaws.  hope everyone has a great July 4th and keep safe.


----------



## kathyell

Yep, I'm sitting here with my Joann's flyer right next to me (as it should be, right? hee) and the notions wall is 50% off until July 18th. (There are a couple of things excluded, like dressforms and bobbin winders, but none of the bread-and-butter notions are excluded.)


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> Looks like you had a great one, Lori!!


aww thanks!



NiniMorris said:


> Please ignore this post!!!  I just need to rant a bit and get it out of my system...and has to be where I know 'certain' people won't see it!
> 
> 
> Nini


I am soooo sorry...... let me know if I am asking too much... are you all the legal guardians or adoptive parents..? That is sad to hear the poor kdis situation



MouseTriper said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!  Your kids are so cute, looks like they all had a fun day with you!!!!



Thank you! We had a great day!


----------



## TinaLala

I forgot the sale at Joanne's and I need new spring loaded scissors.  Last night I finished DD7's backsack made out of a powerpuff girl shirt.  Today I was hoping to finish DD10's backsack out of a pj top with Minnie on it.

We went to the Butterfly Place in Wesford, MA today and I carried the backsack - not too bad.  The hope is when we go to Disney the girls will carry some of their own stuff!

I'm going to attempt Heathersue's applique instructions and make an ice cream cone to start.  I'm hoping to make some applique stuff.

Oh oh, DD10 is mad at me because I said her friend couldn't come over.  oh well DH is due home soon and he's not going to want her over after working all day.

I've got to get some sewing done!!


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> Thanks LisaZoe (and the other posters)  I did it!  And it almost doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> Here's Phineas' 4th of July outfit!!



It looks great.  Congratulations, you are doing so well.



eeyore3847 said:


> Hello, Well yesterday was my bday, so I did not get a chance to get to the board.. those of you on facebook saw my pics I posted from the day! wanted to post a few here as well!
> 
> Here are the kids looking all sassy... we went to a local grecery store called Aj's. They have an amazing bakery... and all had cake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the amazing flowers Mike got me for my bday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Happy belated Birthday.  Looks like a good day with the kids.



NiniMorris said:


> Please ignore this post!!!  I just need to rant a bit and get it out of my system...and has to be where I know 'certain' people won't see it!
> 
> Our two youngest have lived with us for the past 7 years.  Bio dad hasn't seen them in those 7 years and bio-mom hasn't seen them in over 4 years.  Bio dad was bio moms pimp.  Bio dad was in prison for child molestation for the past 7 years... I just found out that he is now in a half way house.  I was supposed to be told when he was about to be released, as there was some threats of bodily harm sent our way...but I found out only because I got a letter from the state telling me his wages were going to be garnished for child support and that dughter's welfare would be reduced by that much money....(she gets a whopping 95 a month!)
> 
> My husband (a police officer) did some checking...seems bio mom and bio dad are back together???? and living not too far from us!  I have just gone from being a happy mom planning a Disney trip in September to being afraid to let the kids play outside!  I truly fear for my daughter's safety.  Not so much my son, as his bio dad considers him 'damaged goods' and has no desire to have him back.
> 
> I am so upset with the state of Georgia!  Of course today is a holiday and no one is in any office to complain...not that it would do any good!  Hubby is going to get the restraining order redone since it has expired.
> 
> OK..rant over.  I promise to be a good girl now and get back to sewing...I just made DGD a 'cupcake' A-line (Carla C) dress for her birthday...only to discover that the front has all the cupcakes upside down!!  DIL said it looks the way her cupcakes look when she is finished with them!!
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> Nini



 Prayers for your family.  Hopefully life will continue to run smoothly, with no bumps in the road from the bios


----------



## littlepeppers

Finished another dress for DD.  Came so close to ripping the ribbon off.  I pleated it too close, but didn't really take note until it was on the dress.  I hand reversed some of the pleated & it made it better than ripping the whole thing out.  I can only work when the kids are sleeping or occupied, and this makes me rush.






I saw this somewhere.  I would love to give them credit, but I dig in so many different places that I can't even remember where I saw it.


----------



## LisaZoe

MouseTriper said:


> Thanks Lisa.  He is a little mama's boy, hahahaha.  I do have to say though that he is just in awe of his big sister. He follows her around everywhere and wants to do everything she does.  I love to watch the two of them together. It is so sweet.



I bet she loves the adoration. Zoe misses being a sister but she really seems to enjoy when we get together with our family. She's now second oldest of her cousins (well, technically 2nd cousins) and she seems to like that the little kids want to follow her and the other older cousin everywhere. 



MouseTriper said:


> Where do you buy the water solvable clear stabilizer?  Does Joann's have this stuff?



I know the local JA has it in both prepackaged and BTY. The one I've used is called Solvy from the Sulky brand. The packaged version is usually on the same wall as the notions so it should be 50% off this weekend. The BTY is with the interfacing which I believe is also 50% off. I really should go later today to get more stabilizer (packaged) and fusible (BTY).



NiniMorris said:


> Please ignore this post!!!  I just need to rant a bit and get it out of my system...and has to be where I know 'certain' people won't see it!
> 
> Our two youngest have lived with us for the past 7 years.  Bio dad hasn't seen them in those 7 years and bio-mom hasn't seen them in over 4 years.  Bio dad was bio moms pimp.  Bio dad was in prison for child molestation for the past 7 years... I just found out that he is now in a half way house.  I was supposed to be told when he was about to be released, as there was some threats of bodily harm sent our way...but I found out only because I got a letter from the state telling me his wages were going to be garnished for child support and that dughter's welfare would be reduced by that much money....(she gets a whopping 95 a month!)
> 
> My husband (a police officer) did some checking...seems bio mom and bio dad are back together???? and living not too far from us!  I have just gone from being a happy mom planning a Disney trip in September to being afraid to let the kids play outside!  I truly fear for my daughter's safety.  Not so much my son, as his bio dad considers him 'damaged goods' and has no desire to have him back.
> 
> I am so upset with the state of Georgia!  Of course today is a holiday and no one is in any office to complain...not that it would do any good!  Hubby is going to get the restraining order redone since it has expired.
> 
> Nini



 I can only imagine the fear and worry you're experiencing. I know I had a very easy adoption experience with Zoe but I still couldn't help but worry that something might go wrong. That fear mostly faded once the adoption was final but it's not completely gone.

Don't apologize for venting... I think we've all needed to do that at some point on the thread. IMO there is nothing that would be considered 'off topic' on this thread. 



NiniMorris said:


> OK..rant over.  I promise to be a good girl now and get back to sewing...I just made DGD a 'cupcake' A-line (Carla C) dress for her birthday...only to discover that the front has all the cupcakes upside down!!  DIL said it looks the way her cupcakes look when she is finished with them!!



Tell people it was intentional - that's so your DD can enjoy the cupcakes rightside up when she wears the dress.


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> Thanks LisaZoe (and the other posters)  I did it!  And it almost doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> Here's Phineas' 4th of July outfit!!


That came out so cute!  Great job!!!!!



eeyore3847 said:


> Hello, Well yesterday was my bday, so I did not get a chance to get to the board.. those of you on facebook saw my pics I posted from the day! wanted to post a few here as well!
> 
> Here are the kids looking all sassy... we went to a local grecery store called Aj's. They have an amazing bakery... and all had cake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the amazing flowers Mike got me for my bday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Happy Birthday!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Please ignore this post!!!  I just need to rant a bit and get it out of my system...and has to be where I know 'certain' people won't see it!
> 
> Our two youngest have lived with us for the past 7 years.  Bio dad hasn't seen them in those 7 years and bio-mom hasn't seen them in over 4 years.  Bio dad was bio moms pimp.  Bio dad was in prison for child molestation for the past 7 years... I just found out that he is now in a half way house.  I was supposed to be told when he was about to be released, as there was some threats of bodily harm sent our way...but I found out only because I got a letter from the state telling me his wages were going to be garnished for child support and that dughter's welfare would be reduced by that much money....(she gets a whopping 95 a month!)
> 
> My husband (a police officer) did some checking...seems bio mom and bio dad are back together???? and living not too far from us!  I have just gone from being a happy mom planning a Disney trip in September to being afraid to let the kids play outside!  I truly fear for my daughter's safety.  Not so much my son, as his bio dad considers him 'damaged goods' and has no desire to have him back.
> 
> I am so upset with the state of Georgia!  Of course today is a holiday and no one is in any office to complain...not that it would do any good!  Hubby is going to get the restraining order redone since it has expired.
> 
> OK..rant over.  I promise to be a good girl now and get back to sewing...I just made DGD a 'cupcake' A-line (Carla C) dress for her birthday...only to discover that the front has all the cupcakes upside down!!  DIL said it looks the way her cupcakes look when she is finished with them!!
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> Nini


I'm so sorry.



PrincessKell said:


> GOSH darn it!! I am in the middle of making Peach her 4th of July outfit before she gets picked up. I Know cuttin it pretty close to the wire. hahaha AND I hem it up, ready to add the pleats and I look down and notice....I hemed it upside down! UGH.............. I have to take it out now, I set the time so i need to get my boody in gear. Ok frustration vent over. haha back to rippin out stitches for me.


Good luck!



littlepeppers said:


> Finished another dress for DD.  Came so close to ripping the ribbon off.  I pleated it too close, but didn't really take note until it was on the dress.  I hand reversed some of the pleated & it made it better than ripping the whole thing out.  I can only work when the kids are sleeping or occupied, and this makes me rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this somewhere.  I would love to give them credit, but I dig in so many different places that I can't even remember where I saw it.


That is so perfect!  I love how "Mickey/Minnie" it is while still being "simple".  I just love it!


----------



## KARAJ

MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth




That is amazing, My words could never do it justice, so I will just say CONGRATULATIons!!


----------



## PrincessKell

Hey looks like this fabric was popular this year! Isn't it super cute.

I love the Peek a boo pleated skirt on YCMT. It as so easy to whip up.





Georgia's grandma came right when I finished it. I didn't get to finish up the appliqued tank top. Or have her model it. So I will show that when she gets back on Sunday.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> Hey looks like this fabric was popular this year! Isn't it super cute.
> 
> I love the Peek a boo pleated skirt on YCMT. It as so easy to whip up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia's grandma came right when I finished it. I didn't get to finish up the appliqued tank top. Or have her model it. So I will show that when she gets back on Sunday.


Kelly-That is so pretty. I can't wait to make one for Jenna. I just don't know what fabric to use for it though.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I love the cupcake outfits. !! 

There were also tons of other adorable outfits. For some reason, I screwed up my multi quoting. So much for trying to doing some editing. 

Beth: Congrats on the new Baby!!  Your picture is gorgeous. 



LisaZoe said:


> 1) I almost always remove gathering stitches once I have the ruffle/gathered section in place. If your gathering thread matches the fabric, you wouldn't need to as it probably wouldn't really show much in all the volume of ruffles of a pettiskirt.
> 
> 2) The Kaiya Eve petti we have has the elastic with button. The opening for that is generous so we can tuck the extra elastic into the waistband so it doesn't show... not that we really have any extra since Zoe's a little big for the one she has.
> 
> 3) I wish I could help you find some prints but so far all I could find was some with polka dots. I've seen a lot of woven chiffon in animal prints but none in the knit chiffon (although it must be out there).





*Toadstool* said:


> Buttonhole elastic definitely won't be a problem. There is a slit you have to insert the elastic you just push the tail of the elastic through the slit and you won't see it again.
> I don't think you can get printed chiffon other than the small dots. I think these petti companies must have it produced for their use. They are making tons of money, so I think they can afford it. hehe.
> You can find organza and organdy with more prints, but it is stiff.



Well, I thought it would be great to make her a "copy" of a Kaiya Eve origional. But it sounds like it's going to be more trouble then it's worth. Why I'm confused on the knit, in the video, she show's you sewing the ribbon on the ends of the elastic. But wouldn't this also make the seam in the front? Do  they make button hole elastic? Just curious. She said to make one on the non roll. I wonder how hard that is? 
Where did you guys see the nylon chiffon with polka dots? That would be cute to. 



revrob said:


> SURE!  The site is www.elizabethsembroideries.com   You can also sign up for her yahoo site (link is on her regular site) and she seems to be really great at answering questions



For the new machine appliquers: She has a tutorial on how to do the applique. 



mirandag819 said:


> Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should be packing, but I think I am going to try and work on another Disney World outfit for a little while.



 



aimeeg said:


> That is really cute! I think it is my favorite twirl skirt ever. Great Job!!
> 
> *Mya's Big Give- *
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.



 Gorgeous


----------



## CastleCreations

eeyore3847 said:


> Hello, Well yesterday was my bday, so I did not get a chance to get to the board.. those of you on facebook saw my pics I posted from the day! wanted to post a few here as well!
> 
> Here are the kids looking all sassy... we went to a local grecery store called Aj's. They have an amazing bakery... and all had cake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the amazing flowers Mike got me for my bday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Happy Birthday Lori!...It's funny, the girls have the same white and blue stripe shirts from Macy's...I didn't even think of them until now. They will be perfect for tomorrow, since I didn't make anything...


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks to everyone who sent good wishes and thoughts for our situation...

We have permanent guardianship of my niece's two kids.  We've had them (this time) since the youngest was 6 months old.  We want to adopt, but due to an automobile accident 4 years ago we had to wait until all the legalities were finished with that.  They were finally finished about two months ago.  (sort of finished..maybe another 6 months and we can start adoption proceedings).

There was a large insurance settlement for the youngest, and if either bio parent realizes it they will come running!  When we went for permanent guardianship, we got a very liberal judge.  He felt we did not give bio-dad enough notice that we were petitioning for permanent guardianship...he is in jail for chid molestation and has never legitimized either child...(I don't see what legal rights he actually has...but that is just me!)

I have seen bio mom around town a couple of times, most recently about 6 months ago.  At that time she was so strung out on drugs she didn't recognize me.

(here I go rambling again...LOL)

Again, thanks for all the good thoughts and well wishes.  My husband and I will have to talk tonight about any other steps we need to take...

Nini Morris


----------



## PrincessKell

mirandag819 said:


> Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should be packing, but I think I am going to try and work on another Disney World outfit for a little while.



I just love it! Love the fabric too. 



aimeeg said:


> That is really cute! I think it is my favorite twirl skirt ever. Great Job!!
> 
> *Mya's Big Give- *
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.



Aimee its so great. She is gonna love it.  



DisneyKings said:


> I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine!  My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we made the ones to go with the cupcake skirts I plan to make, we decided they would make good 4th of July outfits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these shorts for my friend's DD, now I have to make 2 prs for my 2 DDs!  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!





emcreative said:


> Thanks LisaZoe (and the other posters)  I did it!  And it almost doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> Here's Phineas' 4th of July outfit!!



Totally cute. I just love that cupcake mickey design! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Hello, Well yesterday was my bday, so I did not get a chance to get to the board.. those of you on facebook saw my pics I posted from the day! wanted to post a few here as well!
> 
> Here are the kids looking all sassy... we went to a local grecery store called Aj's. They have an amazing bakery... and all had cake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the amazing flowers Mike got me for my bday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Happy Birthday yesterday Lori!! Looks like you guys had a great day. 



littlepeppers said:


> Finished another dress for DD.  Came so close to ripping the ribbon off.  I pleated it too close, but didn't really take note until it was on the dress.  I hand reversed some of the pleated & it made it better than ripping the whole thing out.  I can only work when the kids are sleeping or occupied, and this makes me rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this somewhere.  I would love to give them credit, but I dig in so many different places that I can't even remember where I saw it.



Love the pleated ribbon! adorable


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I am in a panic.  I only have 45 days until our trip.  I have nothing done.  Lots of ideas.  I decided today to tryout the bowling shirt pattern I have for my youngest son.  I was so happy with how it turned out.  This is a monster truck fabric that I just happen to have enough of to play with.  Now that I know it fits.  I need to do some for our trip.  I was sooooooo nervous with the collar but I didn't have any problems there.  Had a time with the sleeves but not too bad.





Action Shot of him pretending to bowl(Get it Bowling shirt)




Up close of the fabric


----------



## PrincessKell

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks to everyone who sent good wishes and thoughts for our situation...
> 
> We have permanent guardianship of my niece's two kids.  We've had them (this time) since the youngest was 6 months old.  We want to adopt, but due to an automobile accident 4 years ago we had to wait until all the legalities were finished with that.  They were finally finished about two months ago.  (sort of finished..maybe another 6 months and we can start adoption proceedings).
> 
> There was a large insurance settlement for the youngest, and if either bio parent realizes it they will come running!  When we went for permanent guardianship, we got a very liberal judge.  He felt we did not give bio-dad enough notice that we were petitioning for permanent guardianship...he is in jail for chid molestation and has never legitimized either child...(I don't see what legal rights he actually has...but that is just me!)
> 
> I have seen bio mom around town a couple of times, most recently about 6 months ago.  At that time she was so strung out on drugs she didn't recognize me.
> 
> (here I go rambling again...LOL)
> 
> Again, thanks for all the good thoughts and well wishes.  My husband and I will have to talk tonight about any other steps we need to take...
> 
> Nini Morris



Nini, my thoughts are with you. I hope things work out for the best for you. Its so wonderful that you took them and love them as your own.  

One of my friends did that with her sisters kids, her and her dh had one each and one together and adopted six more! They have nine kids in the house. But they are all awesomely great kids!  That is what happens when there are such wonderful people out there like so many right here on this board.


----------



## PrincessKell

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I am in a panic.  I only have 45 days until our trip.  I have nothing done.  Lots of ideas.  I decided today to tryout the bowling shirt pattern I have for my youngest son.  I was so happy with how it turned out.  This is a monster truck fabric that I just happen to have enough of to play with.  Now that I know it fits.  I need to do some for our trip.  I was sooooooo nervous with the collar but I didn't have any problems there.  Had a time with the sleeves but not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot of him pretending to bowl(Get it Bowling shirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the fabric




Great job. I have been wanting to try that pattern out. I might just go ahead and get it this weekend. I love the action shot. haha that is so something Georgia would do.


----------



## aimeeg

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you for all the kind words. I hope that Mya loves her outfit. It was an absolute pleasure to make it for her. 




DisneyKings said:


> I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine!  My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we made the ones to go with the cupcake skirts I plan to make, we decided they would make good 4th of July outfits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these shorts for my friend's DD, now I have to make 2 prs for my 2 DDs!  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!



I hope you do not mind but I am totally going to case the 4th cupcakes. I love them!!!! 



Jenjulia said:


> I love this! I have tried to do satin type fabrics in t-shirt appliques and I keep having problems with getting holes in the satin where the needle goes through. I've tried smaller needles, but it doesn't seem to make much of a difference. I have been really bad at forgetting to put a topping stabilizer on though. Do you think that would make a difference? Do you have any special tricks?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jen



I wish I had a good trick. I used sticky back stabilizer on the tank top. For knits that seems to work the best. I know it is more expensive but I really like it. I also used Dritz Spray Adhesive for each piece of fabric. It help make everything lay nice and flat. I am not sure how the shirts will hold up but I have made a couple princess satin tanks. They were fun to do.


----------



## MouseTriper

Tinka_Belle said:


> Beth-Congratulations!!! Your picture brought tears to my eyes. Your little guy is beautiful.


 Awww, you're so sweet, thank you!



littlepeppers said:


> Finished another dress for DD.  Came so close to ripping the ribbon off.  I pleated it too close, but didn't really take note until it was on the dress.  I hand reversed some of the pleated & it made it better than ripping the whole thing out.  I can only work when the kids are sleeping or occupied, and this makes me rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this somewhere.  I would love to give them credit, but I dig in so many different places that I can't even remember where I saw it.


Awww cute!!!



LisaZoe said:


> I bet she loves the adoration. Zoe misses being a sister but she really seems to enjoy when we get together with our family. She's now second oldest of her cousins (well, technically 2nd cousins) and she seems to like that the little kids want to follow her and the other older cousin everywhere.
> I know the local JA has it in both prepackaged and BTY. The one I've used is called Solvy from the Sulky brand. The packaged version is usually on the same wall as the notions so it should be 50% off this weekend. The BTY is with the interfacing which I believe is also 50% off. I really should go later today to get more stabilizer (packaged) and fusible (BTY).


Awww that is so cool that Zoe has so many cousins.  Our DD loves being the older sister (and the boss...Lol).  Thanks for the other info too.



KARAJ said:


> That is amazing, My words could never do it justice, so I will just say CONGRATULATIons!!


 Awwwww, thank you so kindly!!!!!!!!



PrincessKell said:


> Hey looks like this fabric was popular this year! Isn't it super cute.
> 
> I love the Peek a boo pleated skirt on YCMT. It as so easy to whip up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia's grandma came right when I finished it. I didn't get to finish up the appliqued tank top. Or have her model it. So I will show that when she gets back on Sunday.


That looks darling.  Glad you were able to finish it.



SallyfromDE said:


> Beth: Congrats on the new Baby!!  Your picture is gorgeous.


 Thank you!!!  I hope to post some more pics soon!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I am in a panic.  I only have 45 days until our trip.  I have nothing done.  Lots of ideas.  I decided today to tryout the bowling shirt pattern I have for my youngest son.  I was so happy with how it turned out.  This is a monster truck fabric that I just happen to have enough of to play with.  Now that I know it fits.  I need to do some for our trip.  I was sooooooo nervous with the collar but I didn't have any problems there.  Had a time with the sleeves but not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot of him pretending to bowl(Get it Bowling shirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the fabric


Awww I love your bowling shirt....love the "bowling pose" too, so cute!


----------



## emcreative

Ever feel like a project is doomed?

I whipped up Phineas' pants and tee in no time flat, first try.  But I have tried three times to make a shirt for Ferb (the EXACT same thing) and EVERY TIME it's screwed up so much it can't be salvaged  This last time the needle even snapped!

LOL I"m gonna go look for a red shirt or something and call it good!!


----------



## princessmom29

emcreative said:


> Ever feel like a project is doomed?
> 
> I whipped up Phineas' pants and tee in no time flat, first try.  But I have tried three times to make a shirt for Ferb (the EXACT same thing) and EVERY TIME it's screwed up so much it can't be salvaged  This last time the needle even snapped!
> 
> LOL I"m gonna go look for a red shirt or something and call it good!!



I can totally identify. My machine ate the same simple applique tee 3 times and is now off being fixed!


----------



## xdanielleax

Hey ladies.  I've been gone for forever again.  I suck big time.  Life has just been crazy lately and I haven't sewn in a long time.  DH got back from deployment at the beginning of April and I got pregnant a month later!  Just like with Violette   I'm due January 22.  The last time I sewed anything was Christmas time and I was pretty bummed about that.  But I've got my motivation back and I'm in the swing of things again.  I'm sorry I haven't posted my support to all you wonderful ladies.  But, I'm back now, and I hope you'll accept me   I'm finishing up Violette's 4th outfit right now and when I'm done later, I'll post it.  I've got a lot of catching up to do.  Oh, and Heathersue...I sat down and read your entire trip report today.  I couldn't stop.  You're so witty and have a beautiful family


----------



## emcreative

I think I would understand if it did it consecutively, but it didn't!  

1. Ferb pants-good
2. Ferb shirt-ruined
3. Sewing class project-good
4.  Ferb shirt second try- ruined
5. Phineas pants-good
6. Phineas shirt (same thing as Ferb's) good
7. Ferb shirt third try- ruined, and needle snapped.

UUURGGG.

I did find a red white and blue shirt in his drawer, it's the most expensive tee I've ever paid for AFTER I owned it!


----------



## KARAJ

OK, I have a question has anyone tried to make a dress out of the portrait peasant elongated top??? Kind of like an A-Line shape thing?? I love that style but wanted to do a dress that was super easy to whip out and did not use a ton of material. Please if anyone has tried it let me know... Or if anyone knows a super fast low material dress let me know. I just need to whip up several at once.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jham said:


> I need 2 little girls so I can make stepsister outfits! I love Sophee's dress Aimee! And cute back to school stuff and everything else. I finally took pictures and mailed off Mya's Dora outfit yesterday. The tee shirt is to match some pj pants Nikki is making for her.


I bet she will love this!


jeniamt said:


> I'm a little over the "dork" thing.  Why are we dorks?  DIS is a community of people with shared interests.  The funny thing is, when ever a friend is heading to Disney... who do they call?  Don't you know it, they are picking me for answers to their Disney questions and fishing to borrow my customs.
> I don't mind the affectionate pokes but some of my friends and family judge me for posting on the boards.  I hear, "you waste so much time on those boards" and "why don't you go out and make some real friends."  Ugh, sorry for that vent.


I believe we are all real friends.  We just communicate with computers.  Sometimes via phone calls, and some have even met each other in person.  But we have sewing in common and the message board is a great way to share tips and encouragement.  I just don't think we are dorks either.


*Toadstool* said:


> It our wedding anniversary today. This is the first one my DH has been home for. We are going to New Orleans for a night out. I'm so excited.


Sounds like a great night! Happy Anniversary.


Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!


I love your dress! Very pretty.


lovesdumbo said:


> Cute boys outfit!  LOVE your dress!!!!!!!  You need a bag to match.


Great Minds think alike.  That purse is adorable.


Jennia said:


> I finished this on Sunday for my dd to wear to a Patriotic Potluck Picnic we hosted at our house for our playgroup. It's an apron dress with Carla's peasant shirt underneath (first time making that pattern, so easy!).


I love that dress!


3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.


Very cute.  Ariel is my Daughter's favorite princess.


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!


So cute!  The girls are adorable in their dresses!


emcreative said:


> OT:
> 
> *THE GIRLS CAN ATTEND THE ADOPTIONS!!*
> 
> Whoo hoo!  So, August 7th at 9am it is!!!


Great news!  Just a little over a month away from your Gotcha Day!  I hope the time flies by.


pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, wow you are all chatty chatty now I am 10 pages behind again but will have to catch up later.  Just wanted to post some pics. of what I have been working on.  The shirt is what I made for my DH for Father's Day and the other is a Fish Extender for a fellow diser for her cruise.(unfinished right now.)
> 
> Sorry if the pics. are big, photobucket was giving me issues.


I love the appliques.  Very cute.


MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth


Congratulations!  What an adorable little boy.  


tricia said:


> Couple of things I got completed in the last day or so.
> 
> Dress for my mom (pre shirred, everyones talk about shirring problems has scared me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mom is the same size as me, so I get to model as she hasn't seen it yet.  And the pics are courtesy of Liam, so I did not have to use the bathroom mirror method.
> 
> Shorts to sleep in for both boys.


Cute dresses and shorts!  


mirandag819 said:


> Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should be packing, but I think I am going to try and work on another Disney World outfit for a little while.


That skirt is so cute and I love the top.  The star fabric looks great as a ruffle.


aimeeg said:


> That is really cute! I think it is my favorite twirl skirt ever. Great Job!!
> 
> *Mya's Big Give- *
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.


What a great applique.  I love the satin.  The skirt is really pretty too.  The hat completes the outfit so well! 


DisneyKings said:


> I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine!  My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we made the ones to go with the cupcake skirts I plan to make, we decided they would make good 4th of July outfits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these shorts for my friend's DD, now I have to make 2 prs for my 2 DDs!  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!


Those turned out really well!


emcreative said:


> Thanks LisaZoe (and the other posters)  I did it!  And it almost doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> Here's Phineas' 4th of July outfit!!


That is adorable.


littlepeppers said:


> Finished another dress for DD.  Came so close to ripping the ribbon off.  I pleated it too close, but didn't really take note until it was on the dress.  I hand reversed some of the pleated & it made it better than ripping the whole thing out.  I can only work when the kids are sleeping or occupied, and this makes me rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this somewhere.  I would love to give them credit, but I dig in so many different places that I can't even remember where I saw it.


I love the Mickey dress!


PrincessKell said:


> Hey looks like this fabric was popular this year! Isn't it super cute.
> 
> I love the Peek a boo pleated skirt on YCMT. It as so easy to whip up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia's grandma came right when I finished it. I didn't get to finish up the appliqued tank top. Or have her model it. So I will show that when she gets back on Sunday.


Very cute.


lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I am in a panic.  I only have 45 days until our trip.  I have nothing done.  Lots of ideas.  I decided today to tryout the bowling shirt pattern I have for my youngest son.  I was so happy with how it turned out.  This is a monster truck fabric that I just happen to have enough of to play with.  Now that I know it fits.  I need to do some for our trip.  I was sooooooo nervous with the collar but I didn't have any problems there.  Had a time with the sleeves but not too bad.



Great job on your first shirt.  I love it.  I have one I need to finish up for my nephew.


----------



## Stephres

KARAJ said:


> OK, I have a question has anyone tried to make a dress out of the portrait peasant elongated top??? Kind of like an A-Line shape thing?? I love that style but wanted to do a dress that was super easy to whip out and did not use a ton of material. Please if anyone has tried it let me know... Or if anyone knows a super fast low material dress let me know. I just need to whip up several at once.



I have made several a-line tops and nightgowns from the potrait peasant pattern. Just flare it out and you'll be fine. If you are doing a dress you might want to add ties so you can define a waist. I think Teresa did that when she made them for Arminda.

I made this one out of a pillowcase and added sleeves and a ruffle:






Nightgown out of flannel:






Another nightgown:


----------



## Adi12982

xdanielleax said:


> Hey ladies.  I've been gone for forever again.  I suck big time.  Life has just been crazy lately and I haven't sewn in a long time.  DH got back from deployment at the beginning of April and I got pregnant a month later!  Just like with Violette   I'm due January 22.  The last time I sewed anything was Christmas time and I was pretty bummed about that.  But I've got my motivation back and I'm in the swing of things again.  I'm sorry I haven't posted my support to all you wonderful ladies.  But, I'm back now, and I hope you'll accept me   I'm finishing up Violette's 4th outfit right now and when I'm done later, I'll post it.  I've got a lot of catching up to do.  Oh, and Heathersue...I sat down and read your entire trip report today.  I couldn't stop.  You're so witty and have a beautiful family



Welcome back!! 

AND. . .


----------



## Rymer

do any of you gals know where I can get an easy twirl dress pattern? I'm a beginner & I made my daughter a pillow case dress tonight (I'll post a pic in a bit) and she hates it because it doesn't twirl.  she ripped it right off after I took the picture! so I'm looking to make her a twirl dress.  any help would be so appreciated! thank you


----------



## MouseTriper

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Congratulations!  What an adorable little boy.


 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi y'all; I lost my quote, so I'm going to go back and try again, but in the meantime, wanted to let ya know what I've been working on this week.

Made two outfits for the kids:
4th of July-









and the Zoo-





I also learned how to use my serger, ruffler (many, many thanks to Carla for her awesome tutorial, hated the math-blech- but love that I now know pretty much exactly how much it's going to ruffle) and the embroidery part of my machine; only took 9 years, but who's counting!  I now know for sure that I need a bigger hoop; Joanne has the Brother PE 700II down to $649 w/ free shipping and my birthday's less than a month away, so I'm trying hard
so all in all, a busy week


----------



## Rymer

here is my very first attempt at sewing a dress!


----------



## livndisney

Rymer said:


> here is my very first attempt at sewing a dress!



Very cute!!!! Good job!!!!!!


----------



## Rymer

thank you! we can't wait to get the Mulan dress!! 




livndisney said:


> Very cute!!!! Good job!!!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Lost stuff again, so I'm going to comment in peices:



2cutekidz said:


> In one of the early  Disboutique threads (maybe the second or third thread) a bunch of us were complaining about the Dainty Designs top and along came very helpful designer.  I think she thought we were "discussing" her pattern.   A few of us had already found her patterns, she offered help if we needed it, and the rest is history!



Thanks!  And everyone else who took the time to tell me your experiences, I really appreciate it; and of course, went w/ Carla's pattern!



3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Alice in Wonderland dress. It was fun to work on and my first attempt at using my "new" embroidery machine. Yes, I did use a 4X4 hoop for it. I thought the 5X7 would have been too big. I used the 5X7 for the wording.
> 
> Here's Hayleigh's July 4th dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Hello Kitty ladybug outfit I made her. She loves ladybugs (the reason why I used that in the title of my blog).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project will be to try the Vida for the first time.
> 
> Other exciting news, I bought a cricut today and I'm thinking it may be really useful for applique patterns besides the obvious scrapbooking. My husband knew I had been looking at buying one and he saw an infomercial on it last week and saw all the stuff you can do with it. He woke me up this morning after reading the AC Moore ad to tell me we had to go buy it today b/c they were 50% off. Who was I to argue? I got some of the Disney cartridges at Michael's today too b/c they were on sale for cheaper than AC Moore.
> 
> Hayleigh has her 4 year old checkup tomorrow and then we are headed to Dutch WOnderland for the day.


Cute!  Congrats on the Cricut!


mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I haven't forgot about you I have been sewing away for my friend you know her as emcreative. I have had fun sewing for her and her family and she gave me the ok to post some pictures to share with you all. T I am looking forward to seeing your baby pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate skirt #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo hula skirt/shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle sun dress.


These are awesome; I especially love the Lilo


sheridee32 said:


> The Cinderella outfit I made for my little cousin to eat a the castle a few weeks ago I forgot to show it, the little tunic is using carla's pattern I made it out of beach towels, my grandaughter is 3 she picked the towel out and wanted belle on the front I think the back looks better than the front, I couldn't get it to center and be able to get cinderellas face on the front to her bathing suit has the princesses on it it was very easy to make and i figured this way she wouldn't have to worry with a towel she could just put this on after swimming. Sorry the pictures are big someday I will figure it all out.


These are amazing; absolutely gorgeous, esp. the skirt


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is the dress I made for my neice, Simple Sweet by Carla'c- Halter style
> 
> I originally planned this to be thigh length and I was gong to pair it with the MM red polka dot capris, but despite using her Mom's measurements it came out fitting more like a dress- so its a good thing I didnt have time to make the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Im so far behind I posted this on the old thread at first.
> 
> I started a new quilt this weekend, simple, doing a rail fence with Bali jelly rolls by Hoffman, but its hard to sew during the week.


So cute!


Jenjulia said:


> I am a lonely lurker. Hopefully I am not driving you nuts! I have this pattern: http://www.virginiaquilter.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/p-PRNCSS.html?E+scstore. It isn't pieced, it's appliqued but it was really cute when my mom and I saw it in person. I have the pattern here but I haven't found time to sew it. someday.... I so do not have the skills to do the applique like that yet!
> 
> I want to thank Aimeeg and jham for their help with the peasant dress a month ago...it ended up being a super cute nightgown for dd. I went on the larger side because it's hard to get clothes over J's head. She doesn't like to stand still for long, lol.  My trouble was that I needed a 5/6 bodice on a 3 length (J's 23" around the chest and tummy). I didn't do the tie back because I was farther along than that, but I want to do that the next time. It's a super cute idea. Do any of you have a particular pattern for those ties? Carla C's Simply Sweet dress pattern?
> 
> Here's J in her nightgown after a good night's sleep...Love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair of pants to match a tee I picked up at a consignment store. I learned a big lesson. Don't sew a bee button on the knee, lol.  She's pulled the button out of the pants now (after two wears). Embroider or applique it. She likes them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple days later I used one of Claire's patterns to applique Fancy Nancy on a t-shirt. J loves it but I haven't made bottoms to match it yet. I have some FN cotton fabric but I don't know if I should make shorts or a skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's J's 4th of July dress. She was turning and twisting when I snapped the pics so the ruffles look a little messed up. I wish I had all of your knack at taking better pics! Maybe on the 4th I will get it right. I used a YCMT pattern. I think it's called the "Cami dress" I'm making another one out of strawberry shortcake fabric. I sewed the quilt and dust ruffle on the bed a couple years ago.  Bad pics but the quilt is a log cabin pattern by Kansas Troubles/Moda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue: I so haven't forgotten about buying some of your applique designs. I think I'm the absolute slowest person at making decisions and getting things sewn. I am so sorry! I will figure it out though and get back to you hopefully tomorrow!!!


These are great!


LouiesMama said:


> Hi Hi Hi!  I don't think I even posted on 14, but I was lurking about!  I always enjoy the gorgeous creations and adorable kiddos.
> 
> Here are some pics of what I am working on right now...
> TERESA AND HEATHER - GO AHEAD AND MAKE FUN (but keep in mind I already suffered considerably just getting these pictures)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mama version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the patterns ready to go (6m-12y for kids, XS-3X for women), but
> I still need to write up the instructions.  I'm not going to get to work on them at all this week because....
> 
> We are taking a last minute vacay down to Florida!
> We are going to spend one day at MK, and the rest of the time we are going to do the fun Florida things that DH remembers from his childhood  .  Hopefully I am going to get to see some of my dear Diser friends, too!!!
> 
> We fly out tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to sew customs!
> 
> Carla


OMG, I love, love, love, love this pattern; and am so glad my son is not the only one photographed in dresses when necessary.  hee hee; hope you had a great trip!


JustcallmeHappy said:


> I made my first tutu late last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just moved 2 weeks ago and my cords to both sewing machines got "lost" so now I have to call and order them..



great job!  and I feel your pain on the cord thing.


----------



## mommalissa

Hi Everyone!  I am looking for a pattern for the sorcorers hat from Fantasia.  I have looked in coloring books and online and haven't found anything.  I would like to do the kids a shirt with that on it like several have done with just the Mickey heads.  If someone could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## KARAJ

Stephres said:


> I have made several a-line tops and nightgowns from the potrait peasant pattern. Just flare it out and you'll be fine. If you are doing a dress you might want to add ties so you can define a waist. I think Teresa did that when she made them for Arminda.
> 
> I made this one out of a pillowcase and added sleeves and a ruffle:
> 
> Nightgown out of flannel:



THANK YOU!! That is exactly what I was thinking of. I really appreciate the pics also.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first of all I hate my sister, she is going with us to Disney World, and was looking at all the outfits I made for Taylor.... We were talking about making us a few matching Ts or tank tops. Well she is holding up Taylor's animal kingdom skirt and saying she wanted one.... I joked it looked like Taylor's would fit her, low and behold she put it on and it fit (it's a little short, but it fit! My 3 year old's skirt fit her! Then she wears one of my old bikinnis this weekend (which I guess rubbed it in that a 3 year old's skirt would have fit me pre Taylor). I so hate her, not really but dang I need to get on a diet. Anyhow...she decided she wants a matching skirt for animal kingdom, I will probably make it a little longer even though she is doing to wear tights or leggings or whatever they are called.
> 
> Here she is in the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have another one to make!
> 
> I also finished another Hollywood Studios outfit for Taylor today. She is wearing this one for dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics of the rest of the dress because she wasn't in the mood to pose today, she was packing to go to my mom's for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.


Wow!  Add me to the list of those who think it's criminal your sis looks that good in your 3 y/o'ds skirt, but I love, love, love the DHS dress; absolutely perfect!



emcreative said:


> WE GOT OUR ADOPTION DATE
> 
> August 7th at 9am!!
> 
> Then, I realized the girls are most likely going to be on vacation with their biodad, and he WON'T reschedule anything for us...so we might have to reschedule.


Congrats on the "gotcha" date!  Hopefully biodad won't remember...


disneymomof1 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes for my newly broken ankle.  Just got back from the ortho, off of work for four weeks with a chip fracture in the right ankle.  So I will have plenty of sewing time.  We will be heading down to Ocean City Nj to stay with my mom, because DH has a business trip to Nova Scotia, Canada.  So packing up my sewing supplies and heading to the beachand let my mommy take care of me for a week or two.


hope you heal fast- as soon as you get some sewing done!


mrsmiller said:


> didn't this thread started a few days back!!!!!????????? so many pages already!!!
> Love the outfits posted, specially the disney studios black and white one!funny about your sister!!!  I finally sew some things this morning!  i saw there is a give for a little girl size 24 mths and she likes spongebob so I had a little fabric around and made a vida dress for her, the funny thing is the first one I miscalculated the measurement  and came out a size 12 months (21 chest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so had to make another one  size 24mths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple top to go with it  (pattern is only 1 pc!)
> this is how you cut it
> don't you love it when is that simple!!!!!
> 
> and the last piece I made today
> 
> I have 2 disboutique sisters to thank for the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to page 11..........


Cute!!


LisaZoe said:


> Right now I've got things calculated up to a 15" length (top of waistband to hem). I think I might group the lengths into a range of sizes - like 2-4, 6-8. That might help people who are used to thinking in terms of size.
> 
> I just finished the first 'official' sample using the pattern, cutting templates and measurements. Other than wishing the red of the net lace was closer to the red of the cotton prints, I'm very pleased with how well this came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than finishing the instructions, size samples and photos of the steps, I want to calculate the yardage needed. So far I've just been using remnants I have have in my stash so I haven't been paying attention to how much I use of each fabric.


Love, love love this; can't wait for it to be available!  and thanks for the applique info, too!


emcreative said:


> I decided to totally do what I keep talking about and have FUN FLUFFY clothes for our upcoming trip- and Hubby is playing along (as long as the shirt is black, lol!)!  I thought you all might get a chuckle about what we're wearing to the parks! (I did not sew the clothes, and thank you Heather Sue for your AWESOME appliques!!)
> 
> *Star Wars Day:*
> My Imperial Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Up Day:*
> My Up Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's "UP"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second "UP" Day
> My Grape Soda Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!  Don't forget, we'll need pics of y'all wearing them, too...*


----------



## Stephres

ireland_nicole said:


> and the Zoo-



Love these: my son picked out the same fireworks fabric for a simple star shirt. It looks much prettier all embroidered and in a dress! Aren't Carla's directions the best?



Rymer said:


>



So cute! This is the one with not enough twirl? I think you should try a twirl skirt or a jumper with a big twirl skirt attached. You can do it!



KARAJ said:


> THANK YOU!! That is exactly what I was thinking of. I really appreciate the pics also.



Oh good, I'm glad. They are very easy and fast to put together, which is why I like them!


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> Thanks for posting the pics! I love seeing everyone sewing spaces. Great job getting everything in order. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome . . . beware you can get addicted! LOL
> 
> 
> The Latest-
> 
> Here is DD Anastasia dress. I had a few things going against me this afternoon. 1. Drizella is at camp. 2. It rained today. 3. The dress is slightly big. 4. My old camera sucks.  These were s few of the first appliques I did. DD is irritated that the black Cheshire Cat is on her dress. She is right. It is clipart of the Cheshire Cat. Stitchontime designed it and I guess she used the Cheshire Cat as a base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not get good pics of DD from behind. The purple fabric splits and meets in the center.



I love this dress more than I can say, especially the overskirt w/ the ruffled back; just gorgeous!



eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished some Back to school customs!!! WOO HOO!! Got to get moving.. school starts in 4 weeks 6 days - not that I am counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one I made last year! and have enough to do again! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


So cute!  I really love your one from last year, too; I think it might be my favorite ever bts outfit!



SallyfromDE said:


> Lisa, I just love this. I can't wait for the pattern. Would a nylon chiffon work for the lacey part?
> 
> 
> 
> I have versions:
> This is my nephew, I used a halloween pattern, with the Chef's. And pretty much just put a belt on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for a Big Give. I used an old halloween pattern I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In both cases, I just zigzaged the fringe on at the shoulder seams. And I used the Easy fit Pant on YCMT and put yellow twill tape down the leg.


cute; love the prince charming 



2cutekidz said:


> A sneak Peek...
> 
> I don't have good pictures yet, these were taken really quick, but I finally finished this set a few days ago!  I've had it 3/4 of the way done for over 2 months!  I think I'm going to make a car hop/soda jerk hat to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is not done, it still needs a cherry button and bugle bead sprinkles.
> 
> ETA:  I did the applique clip art myself, before I saw HetherSue's



Wow, just awesome!



ncmomof2 said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> I decided to make a matching headband for the dress I made today.  I found a tutorial online a few months ago.


love the headband, love the pic!  Absolutely stunning



littlepeppers said:


> I finally finished something.  My brain is in too many places at once & I tend to put things aside when I get to a hard part.
> 
> I will not even get into the pain & lessons learned w/ this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st tshirt applique.  I learned to put stabelizer on the back of the tshirt before stitching.  The Mickey heads are all I can get right now.  They are big & gently round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are 3 more DD outfits in my head & a few for DS.  Boys are back. Got to go.


You're doing great!


snubie said:


> Hugs T.  And little's talk with her baby brother/sister is just too sweet.  Lauren has been talking to my belly lately too.  She likes to pet my belly and give it kisses.
> 
> By the way, I had my ultrasound this morning.  I am having another girl!


Congratulations on your new princess!!!



jham said:


> I need 2 little girls so I can make stepsister outfits! I love Sophee's dress Aimee! And cute back to school stuff and everything else. I finally took pictures and mailed off Mya's Dora outfit yesterday. The tee shirt is to match some pj pants Nikki is making for her.


Love the peek a boo skirt outfit; and the shirt is great too!



Stephres said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> You would think that I have been getting things done left and right since I have no husband or kids this week but there has been a lot of lazing around. I did manage to make an easy peasy disney outfit for a friend's son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw someone on youcanmakethis lengthened the tunic into a dress and I had to copy it. Would you like to see the inside of my bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty easy but it's a little difficult to get on and off, I am just biding my time until the adult peasant dress comes out!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you who have upcoming disney trips, planning outfits is so much fun!


Love the dress, and the creative way you found to take pics, too!



Jennia said:


> I finished this on Sunday for my dd to wear to a Patriotic Potluck Picnic we hosted at our house for our playgroup. It's an apron dress with Carla's peasant shirt underneath (first time making that pattern, so easy!).


So pretty!


Stephres said:


> I saw some xmas fabric in joanns, so I bet it won't be long (yes, I bought some!).
> 
> I only made him two things especially for that trip. I copied someone here and made trees on sweatshirts with mickey head scrapbooking buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made family shirts for all of us with mickey heads with santa hats. I did a regular mickey head and added a santa hat with flannel and a little bit of fun fur. My favorite part was the jingle bell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys are hard to sew for! Let's see what else I have. I made him a pirate outfit:
> 
> The little animals are buttons, it's supposed to be the tree of life.
> 
> I made this for a big give, it is cars fabric and an initial t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make him space shorts to match his sister's skirt but was told no.
> 
> I hope this gives you a couple of ideas!
> 
> Doesn't he look so cute and little with the shorter hair? If I make him cut it will he be little again?


Love these; great family ideas


mrsmiller said:


> as at the last minute I decided to add a princess sundress for Mya's give.
> 
> I asked my husband and kids if they knew what princess  it was and they both said they had no idea of course I keep a picture of the disney princesses on my wall ( for inspiration) and they still could not place which one it was.....so my question is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this dress says sleeping beauty to you?   it is all pin down to show you how it is to look, and I did not have any other pink color in my stash! I do have the regular princesses cotton print fabric,, maybe I should just make a regular sundress in the princess fabric????? It has to go in the mail in the morning....Thanks
> 
> Linnette



I know this went out already, but I think it's my absolute fave Sleeping Beauty sundress!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Keli-love Peach's 4th skirt!  (don't know where it went in my quote?).




lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I am in a panic.  I only have 45 days until our trip.  I have nothing done.  Lots of ideas.  I decided today to tryout the bowling shirt pattern I have for my youngest son.  I was so happy with how it turned out.  This is a monster truck fabric that I just happen to have enough of to play with.  Now that I know it fits.  I need to do some for our trip.  I was sooooooo nervous with the collar but I didn't have any problems there.  Had a time with the sleeves but not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot of him pretending to bowl(Get it Bowling shirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the fabric


Cute bowling shirt.  Does it make you feel better to look at my ticker and know that I haven't made anything yet?



emcreative said:


> Ever feel like a project is doomed?
> 
> I whipped up Phineas' pants and tee in no time flat, first try.  But I have tried three times to make a shirt for Ferb (the EXACT same thing) and EVERY TIME it's screwed up so much it can't be salvaged  This last time the needle even snapped!
> 
> LOL I"m gonna go look for a red shirt or something and call it good!!


How frustrating!  Are you using a ball point needle when sewing on the Tee?



xdanielleax said:


> Hey ladies.  I've been gone for forever again.  I suck big time.  Life has just been crazy lately and I haven't sewn in a long time.  DH got back from deployment at the beginning of April and I got pregnant a month later!  Just like with Violette   I'm due January 22.  The last time I sewed anything was Christmas time and I was pretty bummed about that.  But I've got my motivation back and I'm in the swing of things again.  I'm sorry I haven't posted my support to all you wonderful ladies.  But, I'm back now, and I hope you'll accept me   I'm finishing up Violette's 4th outfit right now and when I'm done later, I'll post it.  I've got a lot of catching up to do.  Oh, and Heathersue...I sat down and read your entire trip report today.  I couldn't stop.  You're so witty and have a beautiful family


Congratulations!!!!  My youngest will be 7 on Jan 21st.  How are you feeling?



KARAJ said:


> OK, I have a question has anyone tried to make a dress out of the portrait peasant elongated top??? Kind of like an A-Line shape thing?? I love that style but wanted to do a dress that was super easy to whip out and did not use a ton of material. Please if anyone has tried it let me know... Or if anyone knows a super fast low material dress let me know. I just need to whip up several at once.


As you see from Steph's photos that will work.  I have done a super quick dress using a bodice from a simply sweet but making the dress an a-line and then finishing with bias binding:







ireland_nicole said:


> Made two outfits for the kids:
> 4th of July-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Zoo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also learned how to use my serger, ruffler (many, many thanks to Carla for her awesome tutorial, hated the math-blech- but love that I now know pretty much exactly how much it's going to ruffle) and the embroidery part of my machine; only took 9 years, but who's counting!  I now know for sure that I need a bigger hoop; Joanne has the Brother PE 700II down to $649 w/ free shipping and my birthday's less than a month away, so I'm trying hard
> so all in all, a busy week


So cute!  Love both the 4th outfits and the zoo outfits!  



Rymer said:


> here is my very first attempt at sewing a dress!


So cute!  You might want to try Carla's Simply Sweet dress.


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> I cannot remember who suggested it but I need to say thank you. Yesterday, I cut the seam of my DD's tank. It made hooping the shirt so much easier. Afterwards I stitched the side of the tank and then serged the seam. Thanks a bunch!


Love, love, love this!!!!!



3huskymom said:


> Ok, I finally finished up my first Vida. This pattern is very easy. I hand appliqued Ariel before and after on it. I used deisgns from my new cricut. It was deifnitely a learning experience using a pattern that way, but will be even faster the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do next. I have the Feliz pattern but it intimidates me. DOes anyone know of an online tutorial for the Feliz? It's hard to understand the directions on the pattern.


This is awesome!


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I made my first dresses ever using the simply sweet pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  These aren't as fancy as all of your wonderful creations, but I must admit that I am proud of myself and can't wait to make more!    They are going to wear these in the 4th of July parade in our town!  The bad part is I had to make 4 dress since I have 2 daughters and they love to match their AG dolls!  I am definitely ready to see some different material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are great - and 4 of them is super impressive; well done!
> 
> 
> mrsmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, I finished the dress and I really like it, the only issue is that the dress is a little too puffy  as I used a lot of fabric for the skirt and the linen lace provided a little stability to the inside skirt, which bring me to the question:   How do you care (wash) a dress like this.. it has heavy cotton eyelet for the inside, kona cotton for the lining(top) and my issue again is the linen lace as I imagine it will be hard to take care, but if is only worn once it will be enough for me as Mya's Give is really close to my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added this  headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS My husband fell in love with the dress!!!! This is the first times he compliment anything that I've doneLinnette
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of my two favorite dresses - ever!!  There is no such thing as too poofy; Mya's going to love it!  And the headband is gorgeous as well. I would think you'd be fine hand washing or delicate in the machine and line drying, too.
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like to do wedge shaped panels. That way I can have a lot of twirl without as much bulk at the waist. That's what I did for this skirt - it was a bit fuller than a 'circle skirt' but still didn't have too much bulk at the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This snow white is just incredible; not only do you have tremendous talent, but your eye for pattern and color is to die for!
> 
> 
> CastleCreations said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new set my mom made. She is getting back into sewing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super cute!
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Lily's "Fancy Fancy" outfit. Everything is fancier with a petti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very sweet!
> 
> 
> pixiefrnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, wow you are all chatty chatty now I am 10 pages behind again but will have to catch up later.  Just wanted to post some pics. of what I have been working on.  The shirt is what I made for my DH for Father's Day and the other is a Fish Extender for a fellow diser for her cruise.(unfinished right now.)
> 
> Sorry if the pics. are big, photobucket was giving me issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are adorable
> 
> 
> MouseTriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crying happy tears for you!  He is truly a beautiful boy.
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear you guys get more talented every time I come here!
> Love EVERY THING!
> 
> Mousetripper CONGRATS on the adoption that is such amazing news!!!!!!!!!  Your son is beautiful!
> 
> Here is a pluto applique I did for our trip in November but there is no way I will be able to put it away for then so he gets to wear it.  Yes he makes faces and poses in EVERY picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I wanted to add I am so proud of my kids!  Nikki moved up to year 2 blue belt in Karate and Kyle moved up to a green belt.  He is still in yr one but since Nikki moved up they go to 1 yr 1 class and 1 yr 2 class.  They had their first yr 2 class last night both loved it.  I was amazed at how well Kyle did!  It is mostly grappling and he LOVES it!  He was so focus which he never usually is. So it was a huge deal for me to see how great he did in the big guy class.  Nikki well she is one of those kids who is good at everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the promotions!  Love the shirt, too!
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!   He is beautiful!
> 
> I love everyones new creations!  The snow white dress, the fancy nancy dance dress, the outfit mom made. Love that sleepy beauty sun dress! Pluto is great!  I am trying to get to work and then this afternoon we are off to MIL,
> 
> Thanks to all for your prayers for my MIL.  She got out of the hospital yesterday afternoon.  She seems to be doing better and they did not find anything life threatening.  Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So glad your MIL is doing better.
> 
> 
> stitchontime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi this is Claire from Stitchontime.
> 
> Just to let you all know I have digitized a new lucifer. The one previouse was sent to me by a customer which I digitized from, this seems not to be the true cat.
> 
> As I can attach a link here yet you can visit my site to see the new version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, and wecome!
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of things I got completed in the last day or so.
> 
> Dress for my mom (pre shirred, everyones talk about shirring problems has scared me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got Taylor's 4th of July outfit done, and my new camera arrived this morning, but no model.... I wanted to play with my camera so I went ahead and took a picture.... I'll put a picture of her in it when I get back in town sunday. My DD went with my mom to her house 5 hours away yesterday, and I am joining them there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should be packing, but I think I am going to try and work on another Disney World outfit for a little while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really, really love this!
> 
> 
> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is really cute! I think it is my favorite twirl skirt ever. Great Job!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I adore this!
> 
> 
> DisneyKings said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we made the ones to go with the cupcake skirts I plan to make, we decided they would make good 4th of July outfits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these shorts for my friend's DD, now I have to make 2 prs for my 2 DDs! Nothing like waiting until the last minute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super cute!
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks LisaZoe (and the other posters)  I did it!  And it almost doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> Here's Phineas' 4th of July outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're doing awesome!
> 
> 
> eeyore3847 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Well yesterday was my bday, so I did not get a chance to get to the board.. those of you on facebook saw my pics I posted from the day! wanted to post a few here as well!
> 
> Lori
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore this post!!!  I just need to rant a bit and get it out of my system...and has to be where I know 'certain' people won't see it!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> prayers, hugs, and thoughts for you and your family.
> 
> 
> littlepeppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished another dress for DD.  Came so close to ripping the ribbon off.  I pleated it too close, but didn't really take note until it was on the dress.  I hand reversed some of the pleated & it made it better than ripping the whole thing out.  I can only work when the kids are sleeping or occupied, and this makes me rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this somewhere.  I would love to give them credit, but I dig in so many different places that I can't even remember where I saw it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> xdanielleax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.  I've been gone for forever again.  I suck big time.  Life has just been crazy lately and I haven't sewn in a long time.  DH got back from deployment at the beginning of April and I got pregnant a month later!  Just like with Violette   I'm due January 22.  The last time I sewed anything was Christmas time and I was pretty bummed about that.  But I've got my motivation back and I'm in the swing of things again.  I'm sorry I haven't posted my support to all you wonderful ladies.  But, I'm back now, and I hope you'll accept me  I'm finishing up Violette's 4th outfit right now and when I'm done later, I'll post it.  I've got a lot of catching up to do.  Oh, and Heathersue...I sat down and read your entire trip report today.  I couldn't stop.  You're so witty and have a beautiful family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congrats on the new addition!  And it's great to "see" you!
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made several a-line tops and nightgowns from the potrait peasant pattern. Just flare it out and you'll be fine. If you are doing a dress you might want to add ties so you can define a waist. I think Teresa did that when she made them for Arminda.
> 
> I made this one out of a pillowcase and added sleeves and a ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are great!  I have to try one!
> 
> 
> Rymer said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is my very first attempt at sewing a dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really well done; I would also encourage you to try the simply sweet by Carla C; super twirl factor!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyKings

aimeeg said:


> I hope you do not mind but I am totally going to case the 4th cupcakes. I love them!!!!



Go for it!  My friend is the one that came up with doing the 4th design.


Can I just say I HATE doing ruffles!!!  I have a ruffler, but didn't mark the spot before changing to a different setting last time, not to mention I keep getting birds nests underneath messing things up.  I had been doing the tension method, but for some reason my tension was not changing at all--it's working now, so I guess I'll have to try it again in the am to finish my 4th outfits.  My other borrowed machine is in the shop for tension issues too--I really need to get a NEW machine!


----------



## Rymer

So cute!  You might want to try Carla's Simply Sweet dress.[/QUOTE]

oh thank you, I'll check that out!


----------



## minnie2

aimeeg said:


> That is really cute! I think it is my favorite twirl skirt ever. Great Job!!
> 
> *Mya's Big Give- *
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.


Love that!  



emcreative said:


> Idiot applique question:
> 
> Okay, so does the stabilizer go between the applique and the garment, or does it go under the garment (applique on top, then garment, then stabilizer).


I put mine under the shirt.  



DisneyKings said:


> I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine!  My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we made the ones to go with the cupcake skirts I plan to make, we decided they would make good 4th of July outfits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these shorts for my friend's DD, now I have to make 2 prs for my 2 DDs! Nothing like waiting until the last minute!


I think some one mentioned Frey check.  I am not sure where you nicked it ut could you add a stitch and make it part of the applique if it is at the edge really close to the applique?
They outfits are adorable!



emcreative said:


> Thanks LisaZoe (and the other posters)  I did it!  And it almost doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> Here's Phineas' 4th of July outfit!!


Great job!



eeyore3847 said:


> Hello, Well yesterday was my bday, so I did not get a chance to get to the board.. those of you on facebook saw my pics I posted from the day! wanted to post a few here as well!
> 
> Here are the kids looking all sassy... we went to a local grecery store called Aj's. They have an amazing bakery... and all had cake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


NiniMorris said:


> Please ignore this post!!!  I just need to rant a bit and get it out of my system...and has to be where I know 'certain' people won't see it!
> 
> Our two youngest have lived with us for the past 7 years.  Bio dad hasn't seen them in those 7 years and bio-mom hasn't seen them in over 4 years.  Bio dad was bio moms pimp.  Bio dad was in prison for child molestation for the past 7 years... I just found out that he is now in a half way house.  I was supposed to be told when he was about to be released, as there was some threats of bodily harm sent our way...but I found out only because I got a letter from the state telling me his wages were going to be garnished for child support and that dughter's welfare would be reduced by that much money....(she gets a whopping 95 a month!)
> 
> My husband (a police officer) did some checking...seems bio mom and bio dad are back together???? and living not too far from us!  I have just gone from being a happy mom planning a Disney trip in September to being afraid to let the kids play outside!  I truly fear for my daughter's safety.  Not so much my son, as his bio dad considers him 'damaged goods' and has no desire to have him back.
> 
> I am so upset with the state of Georgia!  Of course today is a holiday and no one is in any office to complain...not that it would do any good!  Hubby is going to get the restraining order redone since it has expired.
> 
> OK..rant over.  I promise to be a good girl now and get back to sewing...I just made DGD a 'cupcake' A-line (Carla C) dress for her birthday...only to discover that the front has all the cupcakes upside down!!  DIL said it looks the way her cupcakes look when she is finished with them!!
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> Nini


Vent here any time!  I hope it all gets straightened out and you don't have to worry about your little ones and their bio parents.



littlepeppers said:


> Finished another dress for DD.  Came so close to ripping the ribbon off.  I pleated it too close, but didn't really take note until it was on the dress.  I hand reversed some of the pleated & it made it better than ripping the whole thing out.  I can only work when the kids are sleeping or occupied, and this makes me rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this somewhere.  I would love to give them credit, but I dig in so many different places that I can't even remember where I saw it.





PrincessKell said:


> Hey looks like this fabric was popular this year! Isn't it super cute.
> 
> I love the Peek a boo pleated skirt on YCMT. It as so easy to whip up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia's grandma came right when I finished it. I didn't get to finish up the appliqued tank top. Or have her model it. So I will show that when she gets back on Sunday.


so cute!  Love the ruffle detail.



NiniMorris said:


> Thanks to everyone who sent good wishes and thoughts for our situation...
> 
> We have permanent guardianship of my niece's two kids.  We've had them (this time) since the youngest was 6 months old.  We want to adopt, but due to an automobile accident 4 years ago we had to wait until all the legalities were finished with that.  They were finally finished about two months ago.  (sort of finished..maybe another 6 months and we can start adoption proceedings).
> 
> There was a large insurance settlement for the youngest, and if either bio parent realizes it they will come running!  When we went for permanent guardianship, we got a very liberal judge.  He felt we did not give bio-dad enough notice that we were petitioning for permanent guardianship...he is in jail for chid molestation and has never legitimized either child...(I don't see what legal rights he actually has...but that is just me!)
> 
> I have seen bio mom around town a couple of times, most recently about 6 months ago.  At that time she was so strung out on drugs she didn't recognize me.
> 
> (here I go rambling again...LOL)
> 
> Again, thanks for all the good thoughts and well wishes.  My husband and I will have to talk tonight about any other steps we need to take...
> 
> Nini Morris


Good luck!  



emcreative said:


> Ever feel like a project is doomed?
> 
> I whipped up Phineas' pants and tee in no time flat, first try.  But I have tried three times to make a shirt for Ferb (the EXACT same thing) and EVERY TIME it's screwed up so much it can't be salvaged  This last time the needle even snapped!
> 
> LOL I"m gonna go look for a red shirt or something and call it good!!


Benn there done that!  Maybe step away from it for a bit and go back to it.  Yes I know today is the 4th but maybe try again this am.  



xdanielleax said:


> Hey ladies.  I've been gone for forever again.  I suck big time.  Life has just been crazy lately and I haven't sewn in a long time.  DH got back from deployment at the beginning of April and I got pregnant a month later!  Just like with Violette   I'm due January 22.  The last time I sewed anything was Christmas time and I was pretty bummed about that.  But I've got my motivation back and I'm in the swing of things again.  I'm sorry I haven't posted my support to all you wonderful ladies.  But, I'm back now, and I hope you'll accept me  I'm finishing up Violette's 4th outfit right now and when I'm done later, I'll post it.  I've got a lot of catching up to do.  Oh, and Heathersue...I sat down and read your entire trip report today.  I couldn't stop.  You're so witty and have a beautiful family


Welcome back!  Congratulations on the new little one!



Stephres said:


> I have made several a-line tops and nightgowns from the potrait peasant pattern. Just flare it out and you'll be fine. If you are doing a dress you might want to add ties so you can define a waist. I think Teresa did that when she made them for Arminda.
> 
> I made this one out of a pillowcase and added sleeves and a ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightgown out of flannel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nightgown:


I love this pattern for nightgowns!  Megan looks adorable as usual.



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all; I lost my quote, so I'm going to go back and try again, but in the meantime, wanted to let ya know what I've been working on this week.
> 
> Made two outfits for the kids:
> 4th of July-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Zoo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also learned how to use my serger, ruffler (many, many thanks to Carla for her awesome tutorial, hated the math-blech- but love that I now know pretty much exactly how much it's going to ruffle) and the embroidery part of my machine; only took 9 years, but who's counting!  I now know for sure that I need a bigger hoop; Joanne has the Brother PE 700II down to $649 w/ free shipping and my birthday's less than a month away, so I'm trying hard
> so all in all, a busy week


The outfits are adorable. I really need to try to make the SS in a halter style.  
My ruffler foot just sits there and mocks me.  I just saw it yesterday and I swear if it had a tongue it was sticking it out at me!  



Rymer said:


> here is my very first attempt at sewing a dress!


Great job!


HAppy 4th every one!


----------



## ireland_nicole

for the sorcerer mickey hat, check out this link:http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/Resort/4986/sorcerer.html


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Ever feel like a project is doomed?
> 
> I whipped up Phineas' pants and tee in no time flat, first try.  But I have tried three times to make a shirt for Ferb (the EXACT same thing) and EVERY TIME it's screwed up so much it can't be salvaged  This last time the needle even snapped!
> 
> LOL I"m gonna go look for a red shirt or something and call it good!!



Some times you just need to walk away for a bit. I can at times, get so frustrated, I throw it in the trash.  But then I can come back and get it to work right. 



Rymer said:


> here is my very first attempt at sewing a dress!



The dress came out adorable. Your little one seems to be happy with it. Go to YouCanMakeThis.com and you can find all sorts of adorable and easy twirls.


----------



## Rymer

lovesdumbo said:


> Keli-love Peach's 4th skirt!  (don't know where it went in my quote?).
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bowling shirt.  Does it make you feel better to look at my ticker and know that I haven't made anything yet?
> 
> 
> How frustrating!  Are you using a ball point needle when sewing on the Tee?
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!  My youngest will be 7 on Jan 21st.  How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> As you see from Steph's photos that will work.  I have done a super quick dress using a bodice from a simply sweet but making the dress an a-line and then finishing with bias binding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  Love both the 4th outfits and the zoo outfits!
> 
> 
> So cute!  You might want to try Carla's Simply Sweet dress.





SallyfromDE said:


> Some times you just need to walk away for a bit. I can at times, get so frustrated, I throw it in the trash.  But then I can come back and get it to work right.
> 
> 
> 
> The dress came out adorable. Your little one seems to be happy with it. Go to YouCanMakeThis.com and you can find all sorts of adorable and easy twirls.



well thanks...but she seriously won't put it back on.  can't believe she wont' wear something w/ a princess on it but what can I do.  I only spent 4 bucks on the fabric and 2hrs of my time so I can't be too upset.  I am going to get a twirly skirt pattern on Monday and see if I can make one of those.....


----------



## abc123mom

KARAJ said:


> OK, I have a question has anyone tried to make a dress out of the portrait peasant elongated top??? Kind of like an A-Line shape thing?? I love that style but wanted to do a dress that was super easy to whip out and did not use a ton of material. Please if anyone has tried it let me know... Or if anyone knows a super fast low material dress let me know. I just need to whip up several at once.



I've made two.  I'm very much a beginner sewer and thought they were pretty easy.  I just elongated the pattern and flared it out a bit.  It worked well and I will probably make more in the future...now if I could just find the time!  Here are the two I made:











Hope that helps!!


----------



## NiniMorris

OK.. picture time.. This is my first attempt, so hopefully I won't embarass myself too much! 

This first picture is of my attempt to make a Minnie Mouse top.  It is for my oh so sophisticated 9 year old...nothing fancy or princess for her!  (I wish I had paid more attention to the thread...should have used black for the top stitching...) Somehow it doesn't look like Minnie to me.  It is definitely missing something.  The only thing I can think of is a bow...she will be wearing blue jean shorts with it.  (have tried and tried to get her to let me make some matching shorts...NO WAY!!)

I will be making a similar one for DGD2 in a dress length.






This next one is the cupcake dress fiasco!  I really like the CarlaC A line dress... and it was soooo easy!  MY DD9 will be making one in this pattern for DGD2's second birthday in a few weeks.






and the back...







Gentle now...remember this is my first time!!!

Nini Morris


----------



## NiniMorris

> and the Zoo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!  We were looking at the exact fabric last night.  DD9 couldn't make up her mind which fabric she wanted.  Saw this and and said this had to be it!!!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration...
> 
> Nini Morris
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

abc123mom said:


> I've made two.  I'm very much a beginner sewer and thought they were pretty easy.  I just elongated the pattern and flared it out a bit.  It worked well and I will probably make more in the future...now if I could just find the time!  Here are the two I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!!


Thanks for posting these; they're adorable and will make perfect school dresses over leggings! (DD has decided- and ok, mommy agreed- that she should have a completely custom wardrobe for back to school; so, no pressure hehehehe... to be fair, we agreed that jeans and t-shirts will be store bought, but mommy will embellish.)



NiniMorris said:


> OK.. picture time.. This is my first attempt, so hopefully I won't embarass myself too much!
> 
> This first picture is of my attempt to make a Minnie Mouse top.  It is for my oh so sophisticated 9 year old...nothing fancy or princess for her!  (I wish I had paid more attention to the thread...should have used black for the top stitching...) Somehow it doesn't look like Minnie to me.  It is definitely missing something.  The only thing I can think of is a bow...she will be wearing blue jean shorts with it.  (have tried and tried to get her to let me make some matching shorts...NO WAY!!)
> 
> I will be making a similar one for DGD2 in a dress length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is the cupcake dress fiasco!  I really like the CarlaC A line dress... and it was soooo easy!  MY DD9 will be making one in this pattern for DGD2's second birthday in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentle now...remember this is my first time!!!
> 
> Nini Morris


I LOVE these; so cute!  Really!  I think the top is minnie w/o being toooo minnie if your dd doesn't want more.  I have to get that pattern!  If you wanted, what about minnie hair bows or a simple black sillouette mickey head applique ?  I really love it as it is, though too


NiniMorris said:


> and the Zoo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It's Carla's stripwork jumper.  I had the most trouble w/ ds's applique, he really wanted the zebra stripe and I had a total mental block of how to use it... so I went completely basic and did his initial.  DD loves her dress and it is very, very twirly! (lots and lots of gathering, though- but totally worth it.)
> I love this!  We were looking at the exact fabric last night.  DD9 couldn't make up her mind which fabric she wanted.  Saw this and and said this had to be it!!!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration...
> 
> Nini Morris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sahm1000

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks to everyone who sent good wishes and thoughts for our situation...
> 
> We have permanent guardianship of my niece's two kids.  We've had them (this time) since the youngest was 6 months old.  We want to adopt, but due to an automobile accident 4 years ago we had to wait until all the legalities were finished with that.  They were finally finished about two months ago.  (sort of finished..maybe another 6 months and we can start adoption proceedings).
> 
> There was a large insurance settlement for the youngest, and if either bio parent realizes it they will come running!  When we went for permanent guardianship, we got a very liberal judge.  He felt we did not give bio-dad enough notice that we were petitioning for permanent guardianship...he is in jail for chid molestation and has never legitimized either child...(I don't see what legal rights he actually has...but that is just me!)
> 
> I have seen bio mom around town a couple of times, most recently about 6 months ago.  At that time she was so strung out on drugs she didn't recognize me.
> 
> (here I go rambling again...LOL)
> 
> Again, thanks for all the good thoughts and well wishes.  My husband and I will have to talk tonight about any other steps we need to take...
> 
> Nini Morris



What a wonderful thing you're doing for these kids!  I hope that it all goes well and the courts recognize this!  I really don't understand why we (meaning our legal system) give people a second chance to hurt a child (whether it's their own or a stranger's child).  My personal opinion on it is to lock them up and throw away the key.  Sorry if that sounds unforgiving, but our children are our most precious commodity and we need to do all we can to protect them.  Maybe some people can be rehabilitated but I don't think it's worth it to possibly make a mistake and find out that they weren't.   My thoughts and prayers are with your family.




Rymer said:


> do any of you gals know where I can get an easy twirl dress pattern? I'm a beginner & I made my daughter a pillow case dress tonight (I'll post a pic in a bit) and she hates it because it doesn't twirl.  she ripped it right off after I took the picture! so I'm looking to make her a twirl dress.  any help would be so appreciated! thank you



I know others have suggested it but check out www.youcanmakethis.com  and Carla C's Simply Sweet dress pattern.  It has great "twirl"!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all; I lost my quote, so I'm going to go back and try again, but in the meantime, wanted to let ya know what I've been working on this week.
> 
> Made two outfits for the kids:
> 4th of July-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Zoo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also learned how to use my serger, ruffler (many, many thanks to Carla for her awesome tutorial, hated the math-blech- but love that I now know pretty much exactly how much it's going to ruffle) and the embroidery part of my machine; only took 9 years, but who's counting!  I now know for sure that I need a bigger hoop; Joanne has the Brother PE 700II down to $649 w/ free shipping and my birthday's less than a month away, so I'm trying hard
> so all in all, a busy week




Great job on the outfits!  They are fantastic!  Love the Fourth outfits!  And  I thank you for the info on the embroidery machine also (my DH might have a different opinion though!).




NiniMorris said:


> OK.. picture time.. This is my first attempt, so hopefully I won't embarass myself too much!
> 
> This first picture is of my attempt to make a Minnie Mouse top.  It is for my oh so sophisticated 9 year old...nothing fancy or princess for her!  (I wish I had paid more attention to the thread...should have used black for the top stitching...) Somehow it doesn't look like Minnie to me.  It is definitely missing something.  The only thing I can think of is a bow...she will be wearing blue jean shorts with it.  (have tried and tried to get her to let me make some matching shorts...NO WAY!!)
> 
> I will be making a similar one for DGD2 in a dress length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is the cupcake dress fiasco!  I really like the CarlaC A line dress... and it was soooo easy!  MY DD9 will be making one in this pattern for DGD2's second birthday in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentle now...remember this is my first time!!!
> 
> Nini Morris




Looks great!  You did a fantastic job!


----------



## mommalissa

THanks for the info on the sorcorers hats!

I have been looking for Mickey Mouse buttons.  Just the head in black would work.  I checked JoAnns, Hobby Lobby & Hancocks and they don't have them.  Where should I look next?


----------



## livndisney

mommalissa said:


> THanks for the info on the sorcorers hats!
> 
> I have been looking for Mickey Mouse buttons.  Just the head in black would work.  I checked JoAnns, Hobby Lobby & Hancocks and they don't have them.  Where should I look next?



Did you look in the scrapbook area at Joann's? That is where I find mine.


----------



## snubie

Rymer said:


> do any of you gals know where I can get an easy twirl dress pattern? I'm a beginner & I made my daughter a pillow case dress tonight (I'll post a pic in a bit) and she hates it because it doesn't twirl.  she ripped it right off after I took the picture! so I'm looking to make her a twirl dress.  any help would be so appreciated! thank you



Go to youcanmakethis.com - there are lots of patterns there that are meant for beginners. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Joanne has the Brother PE 700II down to $649 w/ free shipping and my birthday's less than a month away, so I'm trying hard


ACK!  Why did you have to tell me this?  My birthday is tomorrow, $650 is still out of my budget but oh so tempting.



mommalissa said:


> THanks for the info on the sorcorers hats!
> 
> I have been looking for Mickey Mouse buttons.  Just the head in black would work.  I checked JoAnns, Hobby Lobby & Hancocks and they don't have them.  Where should I look next?


Has anyone ever seen them in black. I have only ever seen the colorful ones in the scrap booking section.


----------



## HeatherSue

mommalissa said:


> I have been looking for Mickey Mouse buttons.  Just the head in black would work.  I checked JoAnns, Hobby Lobby & Hancocks and they don't have them.  Where should I look next?


I bought some on etsy! 



NiniMorris said:


>


The Minnie shirt is really cute!  I think is says "Minnie" just enough for an oh-so-sophisticated 9 year old!  

I LOVE the cupcake dress- so cute!! I think all of us have cut out the fabric upside down at one time or another.  We just say that it's so our children can see the pictures when she looks down at it! 

You're a natural, these are really great!



abc123mom said:


>



Those are both so cute!  I love the car bear dress!

*Stacey:* Jeanne and I have bought black Mickey head buttons on etsy!


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> Jeanne and I have bought black Mickey head buttons on etsy!



Me too! Me too! Can I join the cool club! I bought black and white. I had some colorful ones from scrapbooking and was looking for more scrapbook ones but they are so hard to find now a days!


----------



## HeatherSue

Here's a link to the buttons I bought.  It looks like the seller is out of town until July 6.  Hopefully she'll still have these buttons when it reopens.

http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=9849963


----------



## DisneyKings

NiniMorris said:


> OK.. picture time.. This is my first attempt, so hopefully I won't embarass myself too much!
> 
> This first picture is of my attempt to make a Minnie Mouse top.  It is for my oh so sophisticated 9 year old...nothing fancy or princess for her!  (I wish I had paid more attention to the thread...should have used black for the top stitching...) Somehow it doesn't look like Minnie to me.  It is definitely missing something.  The only thing I can think of is a bow...she will be wearing blue jean shorts with it.  (have tried and tried to get her to let me make some matching shorts...NO WAY!!)
> 
> I will be making a similar one for DGD2 in a dress length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is the cupcake dress fiasco!  I really like the CarlaC A line dress... and it was soooo easy!  MY DD9 will be making one in this pattern for DGD2's second birthday in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentle now...remember this is my first time!!!
> 
> Nini Morris



I love the minnie top!  I also love the cupcake dress--is the reverse side upside down too?  If so do like someone else said & say you wanted her to be able to see them right-side up!


----------



## kimmylaj

hi everyone. i seem to have gotten lost.  dont worry i found my way back. (halfway thru this thread and i missed the last 15 pages of the one before this too) i have missed you guys.   i wasnt really lost just life getting in the way of my disboards. ugh.  on a good note mimi saw the endocrinologist after the diabetes scare and she said everything looks good and it was some kinda freak thing from stress . unfortunately that event messed up her eyes again and she will need more surgery, so i think i will head to manhattan eye and ear for another opinion.  ryan has been diagnosed with a tree nut allergy . completely random he has always eaten nuts without a problem and suddenly a choc chip with nuts and he tries to pull his tongue out of his mouth. luckily it was minor reaction benadryl helped and now he has an epi pen so i am foood shopping much more carefully reading labels and such. on top of that he was complaining of the worst stomach ache in the world yesterday and the day b4 took him to pediatrician. its not his stomach, its his lungs. he has pneumonia
life seems calmer today and since we cant head anywhere thought i would catch up with my favorite talented friends.  just scrolling thru quickly but everything is gorgeous as usual.  
oh and we have decided to postpone our november trip because the thought of  missing school is making my ryguy nervous. so as much as i hate to do i have to take my ticker out. if it is that important to him to go to school i dont want to set a precedent that makes him think it is okay to miss school later on in life. so another hot and steamy august 2010 trip is probably in my  plans. sorry for the ramble.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Really ladies...65 pages while I was gone????  You are awfully chatting lately...everyone getting ready for their summer trips I guess 

Drive by post to ask if anyone has heard from T?


Happy 4th of July everyone!!!


----------



## Mirb1214

Ok, I've Finally (I THINK) figured out how to post pictures.  Below is Mollie's July 4th outfit.


----------



## Mirb1214

Here is the complete outfit.  I accidently hit the wrong button before getting all my pics in one post.


----------



## mrsmiller

HeatherSue said:


> Here's a link to the buttons I bought.  It looks like the seller is out of town until July 6.  Hopefully she'll still have these buttons when it reopens.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=9849963



Heather that is the same seller I buy my buttons from...the seller do not have them in the store anymore only white and pink, I convo her this week and the reply I got was that i could order "gross" and I will get a special price of I believe 76.00 for the buttons  I think it was over 1,000  or something like that (i did not place the order!1) maybe if enough of us make request and convo her  she will bring them back??????  I am in the fence with this one as I sure do not need that many and I specially do not want to spent 75+ just in buttons!!!!!!

Linnette


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all; I lost my quote, so I'm going to go back and try again, but in the meantime, wanted to let ya know what I've been working on this week.
> 
> Made two outfits for the kids:
> 4th of July-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Zoo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also learned how to use my serger, ruffler (many, many thanks to Carla for her awesome tutorial, hated the math-blech- but love that I now know pretty much exactly how much it's going to ruffle) and the embroidery part of my machine; only took 9 years, but who's counting!  I now know for sure that I need a bigger hoop; Joanne has the Brother PE 700II down to $649 w/ free shipping and my birthday's less than a month away, so I'm trying hard
> so all in all, a busy week



Those are great.  Love the Zoo outfits.



Rymer said:


> here is my very first attempt at sewing a dress!



Great job.  Too bad DD feels that way about the twirl factor.  I have made the simply sweet a few times (actually it was the first dress I ever made) and it goes together easily and is fairly twirly.



abc123mom said:


> I've made two.  I'm very much a beginner sewer and thought they were pretty easy.  I just elongated the pattern and flared it out a bit.  It worked well and I will probably make more in the future...now if I could just find the time!  Here are the two I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!!



Looks cute.  nice for a casual school dress.




NiniMorris said:


> OK.. picture time.. This is my first attempt, so hopefully I won't embarass myself too much!
> 
> This first picture is of my attempt to make a Minnie Mouse top.  It is for my oh so sophisticated 9 year old...nothing fancy or princess for her!  (I wish I had paid more attention to the thread...should have used black for the top stitching...) Somehow it doesn't look like Minnie to me.  It is definitely missing something.  The only thing I can think of is a bow...she will be wearing blue jean shorts with it.  (have tried and tried to get her to let me make some matching shorts...NO WAY!!)
> 
> I will be making a similar one for DGD2 in a dress length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is the cupcake dress fiasco!  I really like the CarlaC A line dress... and it was soooo easy!  MY DD9 will be making one in this pattern for DGD2's second birthday in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentle now...remember this is my first time!!!
> 
> Nini Morris



Looks great.  And I think the first one is def. Minnie.  Maybe not if you are not at WDW, but anyone at WDW or in that state of mind will def. think Minnie.




Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, I've Finally (I THINK) figured out how to post pictures.  Below is Mollie's July 4th outfit.




Very cute.  Love the red fluffy stuff.


----------



## KARAJ

lovesdumbo said:


> As you see from Steph's photos that will work.  I have done a super quick dress using a bodice from a simply sweet but making the dress an a-line and then finishing with bias binding:



Thank you that looks like it would be fast and simple (my two favorite things in sewing!!) I will for sure try this when we get back because................................We leave for our 1st DW vacation in 16 hours!!!!!!!


----------



## KARAJ

abc123mom said:


> I've made two.  I'm very much a beginner sewer and thought they were pretty easy.  I just elongated the pattern and flared it out a bit.  It worked well and I will probably make more in the future...now if I could just find the time!  Here are the two I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!!




Thank You and it is adorable!!


----------



## littlepeppers

NiniMorris said:


> and the Zoo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!  We were looking at the exact fabric last night.  DD9 couldn't make up her mind which fabric she wanted.  Saw this and and said this had to be it!!!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration...
> 
> Nini Morris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your DS shirt.  You have inspired me.  I needed something for my DS for AK, but I didn't want it to look girly.  It is hard to get stuff for a 7yr old & not have him think he it looks too kiddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## littlepeppers

NiniMorris said:


> OK.. picture time.. This is my first attempt, so hopefully I won't embarass myself too much!
> 
> This first picture is of my attempt to make a Minnie Mouse top.  It is for my oh so sophisticated 9 year old...nothing fancy or princess for her!  (I wish I had paid more attention to the thread...should have used black for the top stitching...) Somehow it doesn't look like Minnie to me.  It is definitely missing something.  The only thing I can think of is a bow...she will be wearing blue jean shorts with it.  (have tried and tried to get her to let me make some matching shorts...NO WAY!!)
> 
> I will be making a similar one for DGD2 in a dress length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is the cupcake dress fiasco!  I really like the CarlaC A line dress... and it was soooo easy!  MY DD9 will be making one in this pattern for DGD2's second birthday in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentle now...remember this is my first time!!!
> 
> Nini Morris



Wow.  Love you Minie dot.  You picked a complex pattern for a 1st dress & you did a great job.  I just did a round neck top & it liked to make me crazy.  

Isn't black, red & yellow dots always Minnie.  Maybe it is just a frame of mind.


----------



## xdanielleax

I finished Violette's 4th outfit last night.  It had been so long since I last sewed.  It took me more time than I thought.  I made the hat this morning.  It's my 1st pageboy.  I was rushed for time and didn't put a liner in it..oh well.  Today is probably the only day she'll wear that one anyway.  The capris are just ones I got from Old Navy.  If the darn top hadn't taken so long, I would've made her some shorts


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Happy 4th everybody!  I hope everyone is enjoying today.  I took the kids to the parade in the next town over this morning...2 1/2 parade!  Lots and lots of candy...the kids had a blast.  DH has to work today...I hate retail for that reason...he never ever gets to be off on holidays!  Tomorrow we get to celebrate 9 years of wedded bliss...which means I get The Melting Pot!  YUM!  

Take care all!  I think I may go do some sewing now...I really hate to mess up my very pretty sewing room!  But I have not sewn since we got back.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

xdanielleax said:


> I finished Violette's 4th outfit last night.  It had been so long since I last sewed.  It took me more time than I thought.  I made the hat this morning.  It's my 1st pageboy.  I was rushed for time and didn't put a liner in it..oh well.  Today is probably the only day she'll wear that one anyway.  The capris are just ones I got from Old Navy.  If the darn top hadn't taken so long, I would've made her some shorts



I LOVE that top!!!!  What pattern is that?


----------



## xdanielleax

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I LOVE that top!!!!  What pattern is that?



Thanks!  It is the Ruffled Halter Top by Erin's Designs on YCMT   It's the 1st time I've used that pattern.  I've also used her all ruffled up dress, which is really cute.


----------



## snubie

HeatherSue said:


> *Stacey:* Jeanne and I have bought black Mickey head buttons on etsy!



Guess I have to go check etsy now.


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> Please ignore this post!!!  I just need to rant a bit and get it out of my system...and has to be where I know 'certain' people won't see it!
> 
> Our two youngest have lived with us for the past 7 years.  Bio dad hasn't seen them in those 7 years and bio-mom hasn't seen them in over 4 years.  Bio dad was bio moms pimp.  Bio dad was in prison for child molestation for the past 7 years... I just found out that he is now in a half way house.  I was supposed to be told when he was about to be released, as there was some threats of bodily harm sent our way...but I found out only because I got a letter from the state telling me his wages were going to be garnished for child support and that dughter's welfare would be reduced by that much money....(she gets a whopping 95 a month!)
> 
> My husband (a police officer) did some checking...seems bio mom and bio dad are back together???? and living not too far from us!  I have just gone from being a happy mom planning a Disney trip in September to being afraid to let the kids play outside!  I truly fear for my daughter's safety.  Not so much my son, as his bio dad considers him 'damaged goods' and has no desire to have him back.
> 
> I am so upset with the state of Georgia!  Of course today is a holiday and no one is in any office to complain...not that it would do any good!  Hubby is going to get the restraining order redone since it has expired.
> 
> OK..rant over.  I promise to be a good girl now and get back to sewing...I just made DGD a 'cupcake' A-line (Carla C) dress for her birthday...only to discover that the front has all the cupcakes upside down!!  DIL said it looks the way her cupcakes look when she is finished with them!!
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> Nini



Oh my gosh, my prayers are with your family.  I am so impressed with all the families on this board with adopted or fostered kids.  Wonderful.


Where did all my other quotes go?  AHHH.

Great outfits.  Love all the 4th of July stuff.  I'll post mine soon.


----------



## woodkins

NiniMorris said:


> OK.. picture time.. This is my first attempt, so hopefully I won't embarass myself too much!
> 
> This first picture is of my attempt to make a Minnie Mouse top.  It is for my oh so sophisticated 9 year old...nothing fancy or princess for her!  (I wish I had paid more attention to the thread...should have used black for the top stitching...) Somehow it doesn't look like Minnie to me.  It is definitely missing something.  The only thing I can think of is a bow...she will be wearing blue jean shorts with it.  (have tried and tried to get her to let me make some matching shorts...NO WAY!!)
> 
> I will be making a similar one for DGD2 in a dress length.



I think the Minnie top would be adorable! with the yellow flower that Minnie has from her hat! You can make one and put in on the bottom of the collar (like a corsage) or near the hem. It is super cute


----------



## woodkins

mrsmiller said:


> Heather that is the same seller I buy my buttons from...the seller do not have them in the store anymore only white and pink, I convo her this week and the reply I got was that i could order "gross" and I will get a special price of I believe 76.00 for the buttons  I think it was over 1,000  or something like that (i did not place the order!1) maybe if enough of us make request and convo her  she will bring them back??????  I am in the fence with this one as I sure do not need that many and I specially do not want to spent 75+ just in buttons!!!!!!
> 
> Linnette



If you order I would def. buy some from you! You can also sell small lots of them on etsy and fee-bay to make back your investment!


----------



## twob4him

Hope you are all having a great 4th of July!  Here's a big THANK YOU to all of our troups, military personal, and their families! 

Here are some things I have made lately...all cased I am sure!!! 






It says... Got Spot?

















Did I post this already??? sorry...if I did...











Thanks for looking...going to try to back up and catch up...sorry I have been so MIA on this thread lately!


----------



## DisneyKings

I FINALLY finished my 4th shorts!  Nothing like waiting until the last minute  Things I learned while making 3 pairs of ruffled shorts:  when Carla says baste your ruffle together, you probably should, the ruffler foot works much better when you remember to put it down, and it's a good idea to make sure the needle is in the UP position when pulling out your fabric!  I've been going back & forth between a computerized machine & old basic one, so I guess I've been getting to used to the modern conveniences of the newer one.


----------



## teresajoy

Hi guys! I am in a hotel room in Toledo, well actually Perrysburg, Ohio. I was down here for a religious convention yesterday, today and tomorrow.Unfortunately, Arminda started feeling sick today, so I had to get my Dad to take us back to our hotel. I'm hoping Arminda feels better soon! Thankfully, Corey brought his laptop, and I figured out his password, so I had something to do! I really don't like the way the keyboard is working on here though, so I can't comment too much. 




MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth


I'm not going to thumbnail this celebration!!! BETH!!! BETH BETH!!! YOU are posotively GORGEOUS!!! LOOk at you with your FOREVER AND EVER AND AEVER SON!!!!!!!!!!  I'm crying so bad ,Arminda is going to think I'm nuts!!!! It's been too long coming sweetheart!!! 


NiniMorris said:


> OK.. picture time.. This is my first attempt, so hopefully I won't embarass myself too much!
> 
> This first picture is of my attempt to make a Minnie Mouse top.  It is for my oh so sophisticated 9 year old...nothing fancy or princess for her!  (I wish I had paid more attention to the thread...should have used black for the top stitching...) Somehow it doesn't look like Minnie to me.  It is definitely missing something.  The only thing I can think of is a bow...she will be wearing blue jean shorts with it.  (have tried and tried to get her to let me make some matching shorts...NO WAY!!)
> 
> I will be making a similar one for DGD2 in a dress length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is the cupcake dress fiasco!  I really like the CarlaC A line dress... and it was soooo easy!  MY DD9 will be making one in this pattern for DGD2's second birthday in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentle now...remember this is my first time!!!
> 
> Nini Morris


Nini, first I'm so sorry about the whole mess with the bioparents!! How frightening! 

And, I LOVE the Minnie shirt!!! I think it is perfect!!!! 
And the cupcake dress is adorable!!!! Love it! 


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Really ladies...65 pages while I was gone????  You are awfully chatting lately...everyone getting ready for their summer trips I guess
> 
> Drive by post to ask if anyone has heard from T?
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July everyone!!!


Still pregnant. Tomorrow is her due date, I'm hoping she'll have the baby then! Just cause I think it is cool when people have their baby on the due date! I did with Corey and my Mom did with David. She can be part of our club! 



twob4him said:


> Hope you are all having a great 4th of July!  Here's a big THANK YOU to all of our troups, military personal, and their families!
> 
> Here are some things I have made lately...all cased I am sure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says... Got Spot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I love these Cathy!!! 
Linnette! I loved the SB dress, so gorgeous!! Seriously, I love it!
Jeanne,-  The FN is just so cute as is Lily!!
AimeeG- The Cindy is fabulous!!! Is that fabric sparkly? I think I need some of that if it is! 

I know I missed a lot, I'm sorry!


----------



## NaeNae

teresajoy said:


> Hi guys! I am in a hotel room in Toledo, well actually Perrysburg, Ohio. I was down here for a religious convention yesterday, today and tomorrow.Unfortunately, Arminda started feeling sick today, so I had to get my Dad to take us back to our hotel. I'm hoping Arminda feels better soon! Thankfully, Corey brought his laptop, and I figured out his password, so I had something to do! I really don't like the way the keyboard is working on here though, so I can't comment too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Still pregnant. Tomorrow is her due date, I'm hoping she'll have the baby then! Just cause I think it is cool when people have their baby on the due date! I did with Corey and my Mom did with David. She can be part of our club!



Hope Arminda gets to feeling better so you can enjoy the rest of you time.

I belong to that club. Ginny, GoofyG, was born on her due date.


----------



## twob4him

I was just wondering how many of you (especially new sewers who havent developed a big stash), would be interested in sewing kits?  You would get a pattern with excellent directions, fabric to make one or two outfits (after that you would have to buy your own), and notions like thread or interfacing or buttons or whatever. You would get the whole thing put together in one kit...no extra shopping or trying to find what you need! What do you all think??? I really value your opinions and thoughts and ideas! Thanks!!!


----------



## jeniamt

Here we go, this morning's bike parade:

Easy Fit Pants made into shorts (I take 2 inches off the top otherwise the shorts would be up to G's armpits) and headband by me.  Shirt by walmart.





Okay, didn't make anything here but I didn't want to leave him out! 





 Around 1am last night I appliqued 3 stars to a onsie for the babe.  Bad picture, I'll try to get a better one later!





Here is the Vida I used to make the tutorial (yet to come).





and the back:





The city parade is this evening.  Phew, I'm tired.


----------



## tracipierce

revrob said:


> I finished up Mya's outfit and wanted to give you guys a peak:



revrob, please could you tell me which pattern you used for the skirt?  It has just the right amount of twirl that I'm looking for!!! 

I've been onto youcanmakethis but I just can't pick out which twirl skirt pattern to buy 

I'd be sooo grateful for your help, got my fabric sat here waiting to go


----------



## longaberger_lara

MouseTriper said:


>



I am so behind, but just had to tell you how happy I am for you!! I'm crying happy tears for you right now!!


----------



## mrsmiller

MouseTriper said:


> To My Dear Dis Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful prayers and kind words you have sent my way.  I truly appreciate them more than you will ever know.  After going through the saddest, most heart-wrenching and difficult case we could ever imagine, we were finally able to adopt our beautiful baby boy.  Last night was the first night in well over a year and a half where I did not stay up fearing the worst; that our son would be ripped from our hearts and lives forever.  We have truly been blessed once again.  Our lives have been enriched and we are forever grateful for the family that we have been given.
> 
> Sincerely your friend!!!
> Beth



OH Beth, how did I missed this one,  The power of prayers and the never ending love of a  mother!!!!!

you have me  then  

   What a beautiful picture!!!!  I am so Happy for you!!!!!!! Wishing nothing but blessings to you and your family


Linnette


----------



## mrsmiller

twob4him said:


> I was just wondering how many of you (especially new sewers who havent developed a big stash), would be interested in sewing kits?  You would get a pattern with excellent directions, fabric to make one or two outfits (after that you would have to buy your own), and notions like thread or interfacing or buttons or whatever. You would get the whole thing put together in one kit...no extra shopping or trying to find what you need! What do you all think??? I really value your opinions and thoughts and ideas! Thanks!!!



Cathy: I am color challenged, and sometimes it takes me longer to decided what fabric to use and then making sure that I have the right notions too, so to me this is a GREAT idea!!!  that would save about 2-3 hrs for me (no kidding!!!)  what about fabric kits with and without patterns.... 


Linnette


----------



## LisaZoe

twob4him said:


> I was just wondering how many of you (especially new sewers who havent developed a big stash), would be interested in sewing kits?  You would get a pattern with excellent directions, fabric to make one or two outfits (after that you would have to buy your own), and notions like thread or interfacing or buttons or whatever. You would get the whole thing put together in one kit...no extra shopping or trying to find what you need! What do you all think??? I really value your opinions and thoughts and ideas! Thanks!!!



I don't think I'd get such a kit since I really enjoy the whole creative part of putting together the fabric, trims and other embellishments. I've actually thought of putting together those things for others - although not the thread, pattern, interfacing, etc. I bet, though, that there is a market for something like you've described. Look how many people like to but quilt kits so they don't have to worry about selecting the fabric. For clothing patterns, though, it would be trickier since you'd need to decide if you were supplying enough fabric for the largest size of the pattern or based on the size needed. Also if the price would vary between sizes since a 2T uses quite a bit less fabric than an 8, for example. Finally, I'd think you might want to have extra fabric available in case a person makes an error in the construction of a garment and needs to re-cut one or more pieces.

Anyway, those are my thoughts on this. 



jeniamt said:


> Here we go, this morning's bike parade:
> 
> Easy Fit Pants made into shorts (I take 2 inches off the top otherwise the shorts would be up to G's armpits) and headband by me.  Shirt by walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, didn't make anything here but I didn't want to leave him out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 1am last night I appliqued 3 stars to a onsie for the babe.  Bad picture, I'll try to get a better one later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Vida I used to make the tutorial (yet to come).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city parade is this evening.  Phew, I'm tired.



Those are all so cute.


----------



## ireland_nicole

kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone. i seem to have gotten lost.  dont worry i found my way back. (halfway thru this thread and i missed the last 15 pages of the one before this too) i have missed you guys.   i wasnt really lost just life getting in the way of my disboards. ugh.  on a good note mimi saw the endocrinologist after the diabetes scare and she said everything looks good and it was some kinda freak thing from stress . unfortunately that event messed up her eyes again and she will need more surgery, so i think i will head to manhattan eye and ear for another opinion.  ryan has been diagnosed with a tree nut allergy . completely random he has always eaten nuts without a problem and suddenly a choc chip with nuts and he tries to pull his tongue out of his mouth. luckily it was minor reaction benadryl helped and now he has an epi pen so i am foood shopping much more carefully reading labels and such. on top of that he was complaining of the worst stomach ache in the world yesterday and the day b4 took him to pediatrician. its not his stomach, its his lungs. he has pneumonia
> life seems calmer today and since we cant head anywhere thought i would catch up with my favorite talented friends.  just scrolling thru quickly but everything is gorgeous as usual.
> oh and we have decided to postpone our november trip because the thought of  missing school is making my ryguy nervous. so as much as i hate to do i have to take my ticker out. if it is that important to him to go to school i dont want to set a precedent that makes him think it is okay to miss school later on in life. so another hot and steamy august 2010 trip is probably in my  plans. sorry for the ramble.


saying prayers and sending pixie dust your way for health for your kiddos!  And remember, your trip isn't cancelled, just postponed



Mirb1214 said:


> Here is the complete outfit.  I accidently hit the wrong button before getting all my pics in one post.


So, so cute; really love the trim!



mrsmiller said:


> Heather that is the same seller I buy my buttons from...the seller do not have them in the store anymore only white and pink, I convo her this week and the reply I got was that i could order "gross" and I will get a special price of I believe 76.00 for the buttons  I think it was over 1,000  or something like that (i did not place the order!1) maybe if enough of us make request and convo her  she will bring them back??????  I am in the fence with this one as I sure do not need that many and I specially do not want to spent 75+ just in buttons!!!!!!
> 
> Linnette


I would totally buy like 30-50 of them from you.  Between all of us, (and the other auction type places...) you could, I'm sure, get rid of what you didn't want.


littlepeppers said:


> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Zoo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your DS shirt.  You have inspired me.  I needed something for my DS for AK, but I didn't want it to look girly.  It is hard to get stuff for a 7yr old & not have him think he it looks too kiddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks; I'm still so new to this and am really flattered.
> 
> 
> xdanielleax said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Violette's 4th outfit last night.  It had been so long since I last sewed.  It took me more time than I thought.  I made the hat this morning.  It's my 1st pageboy.  I was rushed for time and didn't put a liner in it..oh well.  Today is probably the only day she'll wear that one anyway.  The capris are just ones I got from Old Navy.  If the darn top hadn't taken so long, I would've made her some shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are all having a great 4th of July!  Here's a big THANK YOU to all of our troups, military personal, and their families!
> 
> Here are some things I have made lately...all cased I am sure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says... Got Spot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I post this already??? sorry...if I did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking...going to try to back up and catch up...sorry I have been so MIA on this thread lately!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So adorable!
> 
> 
> jeniamt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, this morning's bike parade:
> 
> Easy Fit Pants made into shorts (I take 2 inches off the top otherwise the shorts would be up to G's armpits) and headband by me.  Shirt by walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, didn't make anything here but I didn't want to leave him out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 1am last night I appliqued 3 stars to a onsie for the babe.  Bad picture, I'll try to get a better one later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Vida I used to make the tutorial (yet to come).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city parade is this evening.  Phew, I'm tired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love it, especially the Vida; can't wait to see the Tute!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## twob4him

mrsmiller said:


> Cathy: I am color challenged, and sometimes it takes me longer to decided what fabric to use and then making sure that I have the right notions too, so to me this is a GREAT idea!!!  that would save about 2-3 hrs for me (no kidding!!!)  what about fabric kits with and without patterns....
> 
> 
> Linnette


Thank you Linnette! I like the idea of with and without fabric!



LisaZoe said:


> I don't think I'd get such a kit since I really enjoy the whole creative part of putting together the fabric, trims and other embellishments. I've actually thought of putting together those things for others - although not the thread, pattern, interfacing, etc. I bet, though, that there is a market for something like you've described. Look how many people like to but quilt kits so they don't have to worry about selecting the fabric. For clothing patterns, though, it would be trickier since you'd need to decide if you were supplying enough fabric for the largest size of the pattern or based on the size needed. Also if the price would vary between sizes since a 2T uses quite a bit less fabric than an 8, for example. Finally, I'd think you might want to have extra fabric available in case a person makes an error in the construction of a garment and needs to re-cut one or more pieces.
> 
> Anyway, those are my thoughts on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all so cute.



Thank you Lisa!! I agree about the putting together part...you are so awesome and talented at that!! The kits would have to be by size ...I agree. Maybe two or three sizes together and that would allow for extra fabric....but not too much. Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Mirb1214

twob4him said:


> I was just wondering how many of you (especially new sewers who havent developed a big stash), would be interested in sewing kits?  You would get a pattern with excellent directions, fabric to make one or two outfits (after that you would have to buy your own), and notions like thread or interfacing or buttons or whatever. You would get the whole thing put together in one kit...no extra shopping or trying to find what you need! What do you all think??? I really value your opinions and thoughts and ideas! Thanks!!!



I think this is a great idea!  I know that with me just getting started, it never fails I get all the way home and I've forgotten something important. . .like thread!  And then I have to put off everything (including my excitement) until I go back to HL a week later.


----------



## PrincessKell

Good afternoon everyone!! I hope you are all having a great time. I totally miss my kid. I was really bummed when I didn't get to take her to the parade here in town. Tonight Im going to see the fireworks with my good friend and her son. I might run to the fabric store, and grab some fabric before I got there and make a bowling shirt for him to wear. I have some left over but not enough. 

I did whip up this twirl dress. I have had this fabric cut out for long time. and the fabric is from a few years ago. I wish I would have gotten a lots more at the time. I just love it. 










I hope everyone is having a good weekend. Off to chatch up on the last few pages!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Rymer said:


> well thanks...but she seriously won't put it back on.  can't believe she wont' wear something w/ a princess on it but what can I do.  I only spent 4 bucks on the fabric and 2hrs of my time so I can't be too upset.  I am going to get a twirly skirt pattern on Monday and see if I can make one of those.....



Can you cut it shorter and make a top out of it? Would she wear it with a pair of shorts? She looked so cute in it to. 



NiniMorris said:


> OK.. picture time.. This is my first attempt, so hopefully I won't embarass myself too much!
> 
> This first picture is of my attempt to make a Minnie Mouse top.  It is for my oh so sophisticated 9 year old...nothing fancy or princess for her!  (I wish I had paid more attention to the thread...should have used black for the top stitching...) Somehow it doesn't look like Minnie to me.  It is definitely missing something.  The only thing I can think of is a bow...she will be wearing blue jean shorts with it.  (have tried and tried to get her to let me make some matching shorts...NO WAY!!)
> 
> I will be making a similar one for DGD2 in a dress length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is the cupcake dress fiasco!  I really like the CarlaC A line dress... and it was soooo easy!  MY DD9 will be making one in this pattern for DGD2's second birthday in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentle now...remember this is my first time!!!
> 
> Nini Morris



I think it looks like  a Minnie top. The cupcake fiasco? When she looks down, the cupcakes will be right side up. So what's the problem? 



Mirb1214 said:


> Here is the complete outfit.  I accidently hit the wrong button before getting all my pics in one post.



 Adorable!! 



xdanielleax said:


> I finished Violette's 4th outfit last night.  It had been so long since I last sewed.  It took me more time than I thought.  I made the hat this morning.  It's my 1st pageboy.  I was rushed for time and didn't put a liner in it..oh well.  Today is probably the only day she'll wear that one anyway.  The capris are just ones I got from Old Navy.  If the darn top hadn't taken so long, I would've made her some shorts







jeniamt said:


> Here we go, this morning's bike parade:
> 
> Easy Fit Pants made into shorts (I take 2 inches off the top otherwise the shorts would be up to G's armpits) and headband by me.  Shirt by walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, didn't make anything here but I didn't want to leave him out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 1am last night I appliqued 3 stars to a onsie for the babe.  Bad picture, I'll try to get a better one later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Vida I used to make the tutorial (yet to come).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city parade is this evening.  Phew, I'm tired.



I love everything. But the Vida's lately have really been standing out!



mrsmiller said:


> Heather that is the same seller I buy my buttons from...the seller do not have them in the store anymore only white and pink, I convo her this week and the reply I got was that i could order "gross" and I will get a special price of I believe 76.00 for the buttons  I think it was over 1,000  or something like that (i did not place the order!1) maybe if enough of us make request and convo her  she will bring them back??????  I am in the fence with this one as I sure do not need that many and I specially do not want to spent 75+ just in buttons!!!!!!
> 
> Linnette



Too bad I just got back from Disney and I'm broke. I'd buy them then ask who wanted to split them with me.


----------



## tricia

xdanielleax said:


> I finished Violette's 4th outfit last night.  It had been so long since I last sewed.  It took me more time than I thought.  I made the hat this morning.  It's my 1st pageboy.  I was rushed for time and didn't put a liner in it..oh well.  Today is probably the only day she'll wear that one anyway.  The capris are just ones I got from Old Navy.  If the darn top hadn't taken so long, I would've made her some shorts



That is really cute.  Love the style of the top



twob4him said:


> Hope you are all having a great 4th of July!  Here's a big THANK YOU to all of our troups, military personal, and their families!
> 
> Here are some things I have made lately...all cased I am sure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says... Got Spot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I post this already??? sorry...if I did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking...going to try to back up and catch up...sorry I have been so MIA on this thread lately!



All really cute.  I don't think you had posted the fireworks ones before.  They are great.



twob4him said:


> I was just wondering how many of you (especially new sewers who havent developed a big stash), would be interested in sewing kits?  You would get a pattern with excellent directions, fabric to make one or two outfits (after that you would have to buy your own), and notions like thread or interfacing or buttons or whatever. You would get the whole thing put together in one kit...no extra shopping or trying to find what you need! What do you all think??? I really value your opinions and thoughts and ideas! Thanks!!!




I have bought kits for quilts before, and might be kinda interested in kits for outfits.  I know others who definitly would be, I think there is a market for it. 



jeniamt said:


> Here we go, this morning's bike parade:
> 
> Easy Fit Pants made into shorts (I take 2 inches off the top otherwise the shorts would be up to G's armpits) and headband by me.  Shirt by walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, didn't make anything here but I didn't want to leave him out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 1am last night I appliqued 3 stars to a onsie for the babe.  Bad picture, I'll try to get a better one later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Vida I used to make the tutorial (yet to come).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city parade is this evening.  Phew, I'm tired.



Great stuff. I really like the fabric combinations on the VIDA


----------



## sohappy

Smocking pics- please feel free to breeze right past this post.

My favorite project- please ignore the red stain (I mean, really, who gives a toddler RED powerade when they are wearing a custom smocked outfit!!! not that I am still bitter or anything)






And one more.  I am so sad that my boys are too big for smocking now





This one never got finished- so it hasn't even been worn!  It has fine wale courdory green pants to match






OK, close ups- don't laugh!
This is back smocking- the white stitches that run across the piece.  the green pleating threads are still in the piece as well.  That is usually the very last thing that I do- remove them- as in, I removed the peter pan ones while I was in our room before going to the park!!





And the front.  You can see a bit of my backsmocking on the front (well, you can see that it holds it all together.


----------



## sohappy

I finished out animal kingdom hats.  The boys will wear this side in the morning:






With these shirts explorer:





Then they will switch to these:





With patchwork shorts and a mickey head t-shirt.  I made a L and and XL, thinking that Coops could wear the L.  I think it is too small- the above photos are the XL, this is the L-






And a few of the boys as I have not posted their pics in a while.  I am so bummed this one is blurry.  It is so hard to catch a good smile





And Jackson acting crazy


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stacy...Coops is SOOOOOOO tan!!!!  OMG!  Can you please send some of that sun up here?  We seriously got sun today for the first time in weeks.  

Oh and I love the AK hats!!


----------



## sohappy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Stacy...Coops is SOOOOOOO tan!!!!  OMG!  Can you please send some of that sun up here?  We seriously got sun today for the first time in weeks.
> 
> Oh and I love the AK hats!!



I forgot to say, Jackson's pic is pre-beach, and Cooper is post-beach.  This is the best post-beach pic I have of Jackson- being a dork enjoying his first BLT sandwich- pure heaven for both boys!  He isn't as dark as Coops, but he is quite tan for his pink skin!


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> *Mya's Big Give- *
> 
> I thought I would share my pics for Mya's Big Give. This was really bittersweet for me because Mya is three months younger than my daughter and they are almost the same size. My DH got really upset when he heard a little bit about her story. He was really happy that I made the outfit too.
> 
> The skirt is only 10 inches long. I know it is going to be hot so I decided to keep it one layer. Also, I am really happy I had two hats. Let's just say the first was a hot fix disaster!! The second I just bejeweled. It will cover her and head and add a little bling bling.



LOVE it, Aimee!  You're embroidering up a storm, girl!  Doesn't it feel great to create for such a worthy cause?  I'm sure Mya is gonna love her fabulous outfit that you created!  Thanks for sharing pics with all of us.




DisneyKings said:


> I bought my first heathersue design, and I don't even have an embroidery machine!  My friend has an embroidery machine, so we had fun making mickey cupcakes!  The only problem is, I nicked a hole in the t-shirt while trimming the fabric.  Any ideas on how to keep it from falling apart?  Or do I need to start over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we made the ones to go with the cupcake skirts I plan to make, we decided they would make good 4th of July outfits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these shorts for my friend's DD, now I have to make 2 prs for my 2 DDs!  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!



LOVE the patriotic version of the cupcake!  Great idea - and they turned out so cute!




emcreative said:


> Thanks LisaZoe (and the other posters)  I did it!  And it almost doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> Here's Phineas' 4th of July outfit!!



Girl, you're a natural!  That turned out great!



mrsmiller said:


> Heather that is the same seller I buy my buttons from...the seller do not have them in the store anymore only white and pink, I convo her this week and the reply I got was that i could order "gross" and I will get a special price of I believe 76.00 for the buttons  I think it was over 1,000  or something like that (i did not place the order!1) maybe if enough of us make request and convo her  she will bring them back??????  I am in the fence with this one as I sure do not need that many and I specially do not want to spent 75+ just in buttons!!!!!!
> 
> Linnette



LOVE the buttons!  If anyone decides to order a gross (144), please let me know if you decide to split up the lot.  I'd be interested!



twob4him said:


> I was just wondering how many of you (especially new sewers who havent developed a big stash), would be interested in sewing kits?  You would get a pattern with excellent directions, fabric to make one or two outfits (after that you would have to buy your own), and notions like thread or interfacing or buttons or whatever. You would get the whole thing put together in one kit...no extra shopping or trying to find what you need! What do you all think??? I really value your opinions and thoughts and ideas! Thanks!!!




I think it's a great idea!  I think it'd be a great way to split up some stash as well - of which I have LOTS!



tracipierce said:


> revrob, please could you tell me which pattern you used for the skirt?  It has just the right amount of twirl that I'm looking for!!!
> 
> I've been onto youcanmakethis but I just can't pick out which twirl skirt pattern to buy
> 
> I'd be sooo grateful for your help, got my fabric sat here waiting to go



UM... ok... I started (sorta) with Carla C's preppy skorts pattern.  BUT, I made several modifications.  I'll PM you and try to explain what I did.




sohappy said:


> Smocking pics- please feel free to breeze right past this post.
> 
> My favorite project- please ignore the red stain (I mean, really, who gives a toddler RED powerade when they are wearing a custom smocked outfit!!! not that I am still bitter or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more.  I am so sad that my boys are too big for smocking now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one never got finished- so it hasn't even been worn!  It has fine wale courdory green pants to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, close ups- don't laugh!
> This is back smocking- the white stitches that run across the piece.  the green pleating threads are still in the piece as well.  That is usually the very last thing that I do- remove them- as in, I removed the peter pan ones while I was in our room before going to the park!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front.  You can see a bit of my backsmocking on the front (well, you can see that it holds it all together.




Thanks for sharing those pics!  WOW!  That looks like a LOT of work!  I'm glad to see some close ups of the construction, it kinda helps me understand how this smocking thing is supposed to work.  Hopefully I'm able to translate it to the machine.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We are home from Disneyland.  It was very magical and we had a wonderful time.  I am just exhausted today even though I worked about 3 hours on getting bins down to find Hunter's summer clothes and then changing his clothes around.

We got comments and stopped often when wearing our customs.  Little Sierra got up on the second day and asked what costumes we were going to wear today.

I haven't put the photos into photobucket yet but will post a few later on.
Most likely wont' even try to catch up but start fresh tomorrow morning.

I hope not to sew for a month or two as doing a marathon sewing session for the 2 weeks before the trip has left me with no desire at all to make anything.

Wishing all well and I can't wait to see picture of the new baby.


----------



## KARAJ

Are right all I am turning my computer off and will see you all in about a week!! We are packing the car for The World!! I hope you all have a great time and I will talk to you next Sunday or Monday. ENJOY and keep up the beautiful work!


----------



## 3huskymom

Gotta catch up here for today. I wanted to share a pic of Hayleigh from today and a pic of the three of us in our customs. My husband is all into having shirts for our next trip. 









Does anyone recognize anything new with my signature???


----------



## Rebecuberduber

sohappy said:


>



I am such a sucker for smocking!!  It is just so sweet looking.  I absolutely love this Peter Pan one!!!  Man, I wish I could do that.  It looks so nice!
Anyway, I'm a sucker for Peter, too.  We love Peter Pan, but there just is not enough of him on the market, right now.  Everything is Tinker Belle, Tinker Belle, Tinker Belle.  We want more Peter!  
Ok, I'm almost done with a blanket I've been sewing for my son.  I picked up that world map fabric at Walmart and sewed it to a fleece backing to make a blanket.  It came out looking pretty sloppy.  I may re-do it someday, but right now I just want to move on to other things.  I always have a hard time sewing on fleece.  My stitching comes out so wonky.  I'll post a picture soon, as soon as it's completely finished.  
I bought some stabilizer and printed off HeatherSue's applique tutorial.  I'm ready to play around with that, next.  It will be my first attempt at appliqueing, so I'm nervous but excited.  I'll keep you posted on the results.  I'm not gonna do it on fleece, I'll tell you that.  
Happy fourth of July!!  It's our fiftieth anniversary of Alaska's Statehood, so it's a big celebration up here, this year.  It's been fun.


----------



## twob4him

I forgot to say how much I love all the the creations~~~ I think after 15 threads I get lazy to comment on everyones creations....just know I am going "Wow, how beautifu/amazing/cool/cute/neato/etc l!!!" each time! You are all so talented and it fills my heart with joy that we are carrying on the sewing traditions!!!! I know so many of us, myself included, would never be sewing now if it weren't for this thread and all of the talented people on it!! You gals and guy are the best!!!!



Mirb1214 said:


> I think this is a great idea!  I know that with me just getting started, it never fails I get all the way home and I've forgotten something important. . .like thread!  And then I have to put off everything (including my excitement) until I go back to HL a week later.


Yup that would be me also! LOL!! Thanks for the feedback!!!



tricia said:


> I have bought kits for quilts before, and might be kinda interested in kits for outfits.  I know others who definitly would be, I think there is a market for it.


I noticed they had quilt ones too but not usually clothing ones. I did notice a halter top kit at Joannes online that looked cute....kinda like a pillowcase type thing. Thanks for your feedback! 



sohappy said:


> I finished out animal kingdom hats.  The boys will wear this side in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these shirts explorer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will switch to these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With patchwork shorts and a mickey head t-shirt.  I made a L and and XL, thinking that Coops could wear the L.  I think it is too small- the above photos are the XL, this is the L-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few of the boys as I have not posted their pics in a while.  I am so bummed this one is blurry.  It is so hard to catch a good smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jackson acting crazy


I missed seeing those boys Stac...thanks for updating us on the pics! They look like they are definately enjoying the summer!!! Confession -  I have never made a bucket hat...ackk I really gotta get on it cause they are so cute...but we are not a hat wearing family..



revrob said:


> LOVE the buttons!  If anyone decides to order a gross (144), please let me know if you decide to split up the lot.  I'd be interested!
> 
> 
> I think it's a great idea!  I think it'd be a great way to split up some stash as well - of which I have LOTS!


I loved those mickey buttons too!!! Cuteness all around but  I dont think I need a gross...lol...so let me know~

That is another good idea to split up a stash .... great thinkin! Thanks~


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> I was just wondering how many of you (especially new sewers who havent developed a big stash), would be interested in sewing kits?  You would get a pattern with excellent directions, fabric to make one or two outfits (after that you would have to buy your own), and notions like thread or interfacing or buttons or whatever. You would get the whole thing put together in one kit...no extra shopping or trying to find what you need! What do you all think??? I really value your opinions and thoughts and ideas! Thanks!!!



Cathy, this was discussed on another group I belong to and the idea went over well. Funny enough no one (from the group) ever put it in action. I think it would work best with strip skirts (or patchwork) and I agree, done by size. If you search etsy you'll find some out there. It is a great thing for a beginner or just someone who enjoys having something put together (fabric wise) already for them. Let us know if you do it. I bet they'll be a hit! Also if you were in the mood I am sure people would love to have some strips embroidered/appliqued too!

Oh, and some of the comments I remember were that it was nice to not have to think math wise when doing it and cut all the strips.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I love all the the outfits posted!  So cute.

I am having a rough day.  DH and I got into an argument.

We made up but now I can't find my dog.  She is 12 years old, blind and diabetic and needs her thyroid pill and insulin shot.
She is terrified of fireworks and my neighbors have been firing off fireworks all day.  We have searched the house and yard too.

Please say a prayer that she is just hiding somewhere we haven't thought of and I find her soon.


----------



## 3huskymom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love all the the outfits posted!  So cute.
> 
> I am having a rough day.  DH and I got into an argument.
> 
> We made up but now I can't find my dog.  She is 12 years old, blind and diabetic and needs her thyroid pill and insulin shot.
> She is terrified of fireworks and my neighbors have been firing off fireworks all day.  We have searched the house and yard too.
> 
> Please say a prayer that she is just hiding somewhere we haven't thought of and I find her soon.



Glad you and hubby worked it out and sorry to hear about the fireworks. Our first husky Kelsey who passed last year had a fear of fireworks and thunderstorms, the 4th was always a rough time for her and us. I hope your able to find her soon!


----------



## ireland_nicole

dreamer and wisher; so sorry to hear about your day, sending pixie dust and hoping you find your furbaby soon.

HELP

Sorry to shout, but I really, really need y'alls help.  Went to a friends 4th party and found out her sister and family are leaving for their Disneyland Make a Wish trip Wednesday- say what?  They are actually active on the disboards, and had been planning the trip for a while, but then their little guy was in the hospital for over a month and it looked like they might have to cancel.  Now they've gotten cleared to go, but with no time to spare.  So I need ideas, people; I really want to make two or three customs by Tuesday.  He also has a big sister, but at this point there's no way I can make her anything I don't think.

His favorite character is Pluto
His favorite ride (and reason for choosing DL over WDW) is Indiana Jones
They are also going to Legoland and he's super excited about that.

Please, please help me figure out what to make him!  I don't have any pluto fabric in my stash, and I have an embroidery machine but currently only a 4x4 field.  I can download designs, but they have to be in SEW format.

TIA for your help; I really want to do something special, they really deserve it!


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> dreamer and wisher; so sorry to hear about your day, sending pixie dust and hoping you find your furbaby soon.
> 
> HELP
> 
> Sorry to shout, but I really, really need y'alls help.  Went to a friends 4th party and found out her sister and family are leaving for their Disneyland Make a Wish trip Wednesday- say what?  They are actually active on the disboards, and had been planning the trip for a while, but then their little guy was in the hospital for over a month and it looked like they might have to cancel.  Now they've gotten cleared to go, but with no time to spare.  So I need ideas, people; I really want to make two or three customs by Tuesday.  He also has a big sister, but at this point there's no way I can make her anything I don't think.
> 
> His favorite character is Pluto
> His favorite ride (and reason for choosing DL over WDW) is Indiana Jones
> They are also going to Legoland and he's super excited about that.
> 
> Please, please help me figure out what to make him!  I don't have any pluto fabric in my stash, and I have an embroidery machine but currently only a 4x4 field.  I can download designs, but they have to be in SEW format.
> 
> TIA for your help; I really want to do something special, they really deserve it!



What about iron on tees for big sis?  Can you do "by hand" applique? Or get disney fabric for easy fits for the boy and an iron on shirt to match them?

Either of those I can  help you with some art if you'd like!


----------



## emcreative

*Question about "cotton sheeting" fabric*

Would this work for easy fits?


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> What about iron on tees for big sis?  Can you do "by hand" applique? Or get disney fabric for easy fits for the boy and an iron on shirt to match them?
> 
> Either of those I can  help you with some art if you'd like!



Yes, I can do "hand" applique, although I don't want really elaborate, but a few layers would be fine.  The iron on idea is good to give them a "matching" outfit, but I think I do them wrong, and I'm not sure what... I did transfers last year, prewashed the tshirts, heat set the transfers, but when they got wet, they bled.  What did I get wrong; was it the ink?  Anyway, maybe I could do one or two appliques and one or two transfers?
I do have red mickey head fabric, so I figured I could always do one outfit just easy fits w/ matching mickey head applique.  I just want it to look good kwim?  I want him to be proud to wear them, not wondering why I sent something that looks like a hot mess.


----------



## emcreative

What about pirate mickey's for him, then? Not much more than a mickey head but it might look "cooler" to a boy.

What are his favorite characters?


----------



## emcreative

Oh!

Is there a Joann by you?  They have these:

http://www.joann.com/joann/shop/sho...p://www.joann.com/images/37/04/4/370442_p.jpg

http://www.joann.com/joann/shop/sho...p://www.joann.com/images/14/06/2/140628_p.jpg

and I bet some fabric that would match for easy fits! (if not at Joann I know at least my Walmart has some cars fabric)

There are also a bunch of smaller applique iron-ons that would look good on shorts:
http://www.joann.com/joann/search/s...1110&keywords=cars+iron-on&_requestid=1089398
Maybe if you did them with the cuff at the bottom you could put a smaller iron-on on the cuff?


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> What about pirate mickey's for him, then? Not much more than a mickey head but it might look "cooler" to a boy.
> 
> What are his favorite characters?



His fave is Pluto (and I think I found some clip art that I could hopefully not massacre to applique)  but he's really really excited about the Indiana Jones ride and I can't find anything to work with- although you'll probably have something perfect (I really wish I had like a 1/10 of your talent)

Ideally, I'd also find something for legoland that is still cool and boyish, but custom (he's almost 7)

And super ideally, if you could tell me how to not get the shirts to bleed, maybe a transfer for a t-shirt for him and his sis.

Thanks for all your help; I really , really appreciate it!


----------



## jeniamt

sohappy said:


> Smocking pics- please feel free to breeze right past this post.
> 
> My favorite project- please ignore the red stain (I mean, really, who gives a toddler RED powerade when they are wearing a custom smocked outfit!!! not that I am still bitter or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more.  I am so sad that my boys are too big for smocking now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one never got finished- so it hasn't even been worn!  It has fine wale courdory green pants to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, close ups- don't laugh!
> This is back smocking- the white stitches that run across the piece.  the green pleating threads are still in the piece as well.  That is usually the very last thing that I do- remove them- as in, I removed the peter pan ones while I was in our room before going to the park!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front.  You can see a bit of my backsmocking on the front (well, you can see that it holds it all together.



Oh my goodness, those are amazing!  Thanks for sharing the smockings, makes me want to get back to it!  Problem is, I HATE backsmocking!!!  It is torture for me.



sohappy said:


> I finished out animal kingdom hats.  The boys will wear this side in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these shirts explorer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will switch to these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With patchwork shorts and a mickey head t-shirt.  I made a L and and XL, thinking that Coops could wear the L.  I think it is too small- the above photos are the XL, this is the L-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few of the boys as I have not posted their pics in a while.  I am so bummed this one is blurry.  It is so hard to catch a good smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jackson acting crazy



Great outfits and hats!  I could eat those boys up they are soooo cute!



3huskymom said:


> Gotta catch up here for today. I wanted to share a pic of Hayleigh from today and a pic of the three of us in our customs. My husband is all into having shirts for our next trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize anything new with my signature???



Love 'um!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love all the the outfits posted!  So cute.
> 
> I am having a rough day.  DH and I got into an argument.
> 
> We made up but now I can't find my dog.  She is 12 years old, blind and diabetic and needs her thyroid pill and insulin shot.
> She is terrified of fireworks and my neighbors have been firing off fireworks all day.  We have searched the house and yard too.
> 
> Please say a prayer that she is just hiding somewhere we haven't thought of and I find her soon.



Sorry about your day    Hope you find your dog soon.  Its a terrible feeling to not know where your pet is.  Please post as soon as you find him so I can stop worrying.  



emcreative said:


> *Question about "cotton sheeting" fabric*
> 
> Would this work for easy fits?



I think anything would work for that pattern.  I have to say, the shorts I made DD9 for today looked a little like men's boxers.  Even DD9 said it.  The fabric was boxer weight and the pattern looked like something you would see in a man's boxer.  Hence, the red rickrack we added to try to make them look less boxerish.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Oh!
> 
> Is there a Joann by you?  They have these:
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/shop/sho...p://www.joann.com/images/37/04/4/370442_p.jpg
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/shop/sho...p://www.joann.com/images/14/06/2/140628_p.jpg
> 
> and I bet some fabric that would match for easy fits! (if not at Joann I know at least my Walmart has some cars fabric)
> 
> There are also a bunch of smaller applique iron-ons that would look good on shorts:
> http://www.joann.com/joann/search/s...1110&keywords=cars+iron-on&_requestid=1089398
> Maybe if you did them with the cuff at the bottom you could put a smaller iron-on on the cuff?



That would be cute!  I don't think he's into cars, though... Great idea!


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> His fave is Pluto (and I think I found some clip art that I could hopefully not massacre to applique)  but he's really really excited about the Indiana Jones ride and I can't find anything to work with- although you'll probably have something perfect (I really wish I had like a 1/10 of your talent)
> 
> Ideally, I'd also find something for legoland that is still cool and boyish, but custom (he's almost 7)
> 
> And super ideally, if you could tell me how to not get the shirts to bleed, maybe a transfer for a t-shirt for him and his sis.
> 
> Thanks for all your help; I really , really appreciate it!



I haven't found the trick yet of not getting them to bleed.  This is what happened to us last trip:



I ended up throwing the shirts away before we packed to go home, it wasn't worth keeping them!  I did a quick search for non-bleed transfers at a fairly common store but didn't find anything.  I'm sure on the Dissigns board they probably have it figured out!

For Indiana Jones/lego land, what about an applique of the lego indiana jones?






I'm still trying to find it in 4x4 though, smallest I've found is 5x7.  Are there any disbotiquers near you would could maybe stitch it out for you to iron on?


----------



## NaeNae

ireland_nicole I sent you a pm about pluto.


----------



## eyor44

ireland_nicole said:


> HELP
> 
> Sorry to shout, but I really, really need y'alls help.  Went to a friends 4th party and found out her sister and family are leaving for their Disneyland Make a Wish trip Wednesday- say what?  They are actually active on the disboards, and had been planning the trip for a while, but then their little guy was in the hospital for over a month and it looked like they might have to cancel.  Now they've gotten cleared to go, but with no time to spare.  So I need ideas, people; I really want to make two or three customs by Tuesday.  He also has a big sister, but at this point there's no way I can make her anything I don't think.
> 
> His favorite character is Pluto
> His favorite ride (and reason for choosing DL over WDW) is Indiana Jones
> They are also going to Legoland and he's super excited about that.
> 
> Please, please help me figure out what to make him!  I don't have any pluto fabric in my stash, and I have an embroidery machine but currently only a 4x4 field.  I can download designs, but they have to be in SEW format.
> 
> TIA for your help; I really want to do something special, they really deserve it!



What about doing the easy fit pants and then applique a Mickey Head of the same material on a tshirt? I am a novice, but just did some for our kids and they loved them. Plus I did a couple bucket hats to match.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> I haven't found the trick yet of not getting them to bleed.  This is what happened to us last trip:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up throwing the shirts away before we packed to go home, it wasn't worth keeping them!  I did a quick search for non-bleed transfers at a fairly common store but didn't find anything.  I'm sure on the Dissigns board they probably have it figured out!
> 
> For Indiana Jones/lego land, what about an applique of the lego indiana jones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to find it in 4x4 though, smallest I've found is 5x7.  Are there any disbotiquers near you would could maybe stitch it out for you to iron on?



OMG that is awesome!  I don't know anyone in Austin w/ a 5x7 hoop, though.  I'll keep looking, cause that would be perfect for legoland!!  I am glad that it's not just me that had the problem w/ the t-s; I feel like such a doofenschmirtz sometimes...



NaeNae said:


> ireland_nicole I sent you a pm about pluto.


Thank you!


eyor44 said:


> What about doing the easy fit pants and then applique a Mickey Head of the same material on a tshirt? I am a novice, but just did some for our kids and they loved them. Plus I did a couple bucket hats to match.



Good idea; I have some mickey head fabric, and could use that for a set- Thanks!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

ireland_nicole said:


> dreamer and wisher; so sorry to hear about your day, sending pixie dust and hoping you find your furbaby soon.
> 
> HELP
> 
> Sorry to shout, but I really, really need y'alls help.  Went to a friends 4th party and found out her sister and family are leaving for their Disneyland Make a Wish trip Wednesday- say what?  They are actually active on the disboards, and had been planning the trip for a while, but then their little guy was in the hospital for over a month and it looked like they might have to cancel.  Now they've gotten cleared to go, but with no time to spare.  So I need ideas, people; I really want to make two or three customs by Tuesday.  He also has a big sister, but at this point there's no way I can make her anything I don't think.
> 
> His favorite character is Pluto
> His favorite ride (and reason for choosing DL over WDW) is Indiana Jones
> They are also going to Legoland and he's super excited about that.
> 
> Please, please help me figure out what to make him!  I don't have any pluto fabric in my stash, and I have an embroidery machine but currently only a 4x4 field.  I can download designs, but they have to be in SEW format.
> 
> TIA for your help; I really want to do something special, they really deserve it!





How about one of the Lego Indiana Jones from Stitch on Time?  That on a tshirt would be quick and easy.


----------



## ireland_nicole

lynnanddbyz said:


> How about one of the Lego Indiana Jones from Stitch on Time?  That on a tshirt would be quick and easy.



I love that idea, but can't find it; can you possibly post a link or let me know what it's listed under?  Thank you so much!


ETA: found it, but it's too big; ugh, I'm ordering the bigger hoop soon, but won't have it in time :L(


----------



## *Toadstool*

sohappy said:


> Smocking pics- please feel free to breeze right past this post.
> 
> My favorite project- please ignore the red stain (I mean, really, who gives a toddler RED powerade when they are wearing a custom smocked outfit!!! not that I am still bitter or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more.  I am so sad that my boys are too big for smocking now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one never got finished- so it hasn't even been worn!  It has fine wale courdory green pants to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, close ups- don't laugh!
> This is back smocking- the white stitches that run across the piece.  the green pleating threads are still in the piece as well.  That is usually the very last thing that I do- remove them- as in, I removed the peter pan ones while I was in our room before going to the park!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front.  You can see a bit of my backsmocking on the front (well, you can see that it holds it all together.


Oooh!! Love your smocking! I love to smock too. The back is supposed to look like that! It is very neat compared to some that I have made. That is why they are all lined.. 
Can you tell me where you got the smocking plate for the first one??? 
Your cable stitches are perfect! I still can't get mine to look perfect. You are really talented!


twob4him said:


> I was just wondering how many of you (especially new sewers who havent developed a big stash), would be interested in sewing kits?  You would get a pattern with excellent directions, fabric to make one or two outfits (after that you would have to buy your own), and notions like thread or interfacing or buttons or whatever. You would get the whole thing put together in one kit...no extra shopping or trying to find what you need! What do you all think??? I really value your opinions and thoughts and ideas! Thanks!!!


This is very common in smocking stuffs.. In the magazines you buy you can buy a kit. The problem is the kits are much more expensive than if you were to just buy the fabrics yourself. Some of the higher end magazines have fabric printed just for them so that you can not buy the fabric except in the kit.
While at Martha Pullen I took a class with Lorene Bonewitz. She has a business that sells kits with popular patterns. Her prices seem much more  reasonable to me that Sew Beautiful Magazine!
 She uses good fabric too. http://www.sewitup.com/ I've been meaning to post that link so revrob could see it. She and I took a separate class for that session. I don't think I have ever seen anyone do this on etsy or anything like that so you may get good business there doing this.


----------



## MouseTriper

ireland_nicole said:


> Crying happy tears for you!  He is truly a beautiful boy.


 Thank you so much!!!



teresajoy said:


> Hi guys! I am in a hotel room in Toledo, well actually Perrysburg, Ohio. I was down here for a religious convention yesterday, today and tomorrow.Unfortunately, Arminda started feeling sick today, so I had to get my Dad to take us back to our hotel. I'm hoping Arminda feels better soon! Thankfully, Corey brought his laptop, and I figured out his password, so I had something to do! I really don't like the way the keyboard is working on here though, so I can't comment too much.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to thumbnail this celebration!!! BETH!!! BETH BETH!!! YOU are posotively GORGEOUS!!! LOOk at you with your FOREVER AND EVER AND AEVER SON!!!!!!!!!!  I'm crying so bad ,Arminda is going to think I'm nuts!!!! It's been too long coming sweetheart!!!


Oh no, I sure hope Arminda gets to feeling better real soon.  It is definitely not fun to be sick, and even worse when you are far from home!

 Aww you are too sweet, making me blush and everything.  Thank you for all your kind words!!!!  My FOREVER son.....it just sounds so perfect!!!!!  Hugs!!!



longaberger_lara said:


> I am so behind, but just had to tell you how happy I am for you!! I'm crying happy tears for you right now!!


 Awww thank you so much!!!!



mrsmiller said:


> OH Beth, how did I missed this one,  The power of prayers and the never ending love of a  mother!!!!!
> 
> you have me then
> 
> What a beautiful picture!!!!  I am so Happy for you!!!!!!! Wishing nothing but blessings to you and your family
> 
> 
> Linnette


 Awwww, thank you Linnette, yes the power of prayer is truly amazing.  I know that for a fact!!!!  I have blessed twice now!!!!



sohappy said:


> I finished out animal kingdom hats.  The boys will wear this side in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these shirts explorer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will switch to these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With patchwork shorts and a mickey head t-shirt.  I made a L and and XL, thinking that Coops could wear the L.  I think it is too small- the above photos are the XL, this is the L-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few of the boys as I have not posted their pics in a while.  I am so bummed this one is blurry.  It is so hard to catch a good smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jackson acting crazy


 Awww there are those handsome little guys!  They are so stinkin' cute!!!  I love the hats and all the shirts I see....you ROCK girl!!!



sohappy said:


> I forgot to say, Jackson's pic is pre-beach, and Cooper is post-beach.  This is the best post-beach pic I have of Jackson- being a dork enjoying his first BLT sandwich- pure heaven for both boys!  He isn't as dark as Coops, but he is quite tan for his pink skin!


He is too cute!!!


----------



## emcreative

Still brainstorming!

Okay what about one of these 4x4 with "Pluto" either over the image (or on the bone in the top one):

http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=545





http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=547





http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=548





http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=544





Then there's this material from Joann's for some easy fits:
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3162&PRODID=xprd975428





http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3162&PRODID=xprd975427





http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat843902&PRODID=xprd893052


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Ideally, I'd also find something for legoland that is still cool and boyish, but custom (he's almost 7)
> 
> And super ideally, if you could tell me how to not get the shirts to bleed, maybe a transfer for a t-shirt for him and his sis.
> 
> Thanks for all your help; I really , really appreciate it!




Uh...this is not going to help you if you need it by Tuesday, but the transfers that Amy Mickey sells do not bleed.  They cost a bit more, but the results are so worth it..although she ships very fast, I doublt you would have them in time... it usually takes about 2 days to get them.

Sorry, I just checked to see if I have any left over, but I really don't see how I can get them to you any faster.

Nini Morris


----------



## emcreative

I am going to attempt a stripwork twirl skirt to go with Emmy's (my 12 yo who looks 17) hotfix Mulan shirt.

This is the shirt design (I haven't taken a pic of the finished shirt yet):





Emilee picked out these two fabrics (she said the red made her think of cherry blossoms and she insisted on it.  I'm not sure this is the exact one but it's close):









Should I leave it at the two fabrics, or add another one?  I was kinda thinking of this one but was worried it might be too busy:







Here are some others she liked, maybe one of these would work if I need to add?


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> Uh...this is not going to help you if you need it by Tuesday, but the transfers that Amy Mickey sells do not bleed.  They cost a bit more, but the results are so worth it..although she ships very fast, I doublt you would have them in time... it usually takes about 2 days to get them.
> 
> Sorry, I just checked to see if I have any left over, but I really don't see how I can get them to you any faster.
> 
> Nini Morris



I really like her transfers too and have never had one bleed. But I don't see how you would get them in time. I did buy some from walmart a little less then a year ago. They did not bleed and it says to wash in cold water and I didn't even do that. Although they aren't nearly as nice as AmyMickey's. They worked for me in a pinch and we weren't going to wear the shirts again (atleast I didn't think so ).


----------



## minnie2

Mirb1214 said:


> Here is the complete outfit.  I accidently hit the wrong button before getting all my pics in one post.


Really cute!  Love the extra fluff.



xdanielleax said:


> I finished Violette's 4th outfit last night.  It had been so long since I last sewed.  It took me more time than I thought.  I made the hat this morning.  It's my 1st pageboy.  I was rushed for time and didn't put a liner in it..oh well.  Today is probably the only day she'll wear that one anyway.  The capris are just ones I got from Old Navy.  If the darn top hadn't taken so long, I would've made her some shorts


So cute I have been planning on making that top for ages now but haven't gotten around to it.


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Happy 4th everybody!  I hope everyone is enjoying today.  I took the kids to the parade in the next town over this morning...2 1/2 parade!  Lots and lots of candy...the kids had a blast.  DH has to work today...I hate retail for that reason...he never ever gets to be off on holidays!  Tomorrow we get to celebrate 9 years of wedded bliss...which means I get The Melting Pot!  YUM!
> 
> Take care all!  I think I may go do some sewing now...I really hate to mess up my very pretty sewing room!  But I have not sewn since we got back.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!



twob4him said:


>


Simply darling.



teresajoy said:


> Hi guys! I am in a hotel room in Toledo, well actually Perrysburg, Ohio. I was down here for a religious convention yesterday, today and tomorrow.Unfortunately, Arminda started feeling sick today, so I had to get my Dad to take us back to our hotel. I'm hoping Arminda feels better soon! Thankfully, Corey brought his laptop, and I figured out his password, so I had something to do! I really don't like the way the keyboard is working on here though, so I can't comment too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Still pregnant. Tomorrow is her due date, I'm hoping she'll have the baby then! Just cause I think it is cool when people have their baby on the due date! I did with Corey and my Mom did with David. She can be part of our club!


How is Arminda today?
Kyle was born on his due date too but frankly I wished like crazy he was part of the early club like his sister!  


jeniamt said:


> Here we go, this morning's bike parade:
> 
> Easy Fit Pants made into shorts (I take 2 inches off the top otherwise the shorts would be up to G's armpits) and headband by me.  Shirt by walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, didn't make anything here but I didn't want to leave him out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 1am last night I appliqued 3 stars to a onsie for the babe.  Bad picture, I'll try to get a better one later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Vida I used to make the tutorial (yet to come).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city parade is this evening.  Phew, I'm tired.


Great pictures all the kids look so cute.  I do that same with the easy fit shorts  For us the crotch hangs WAY to low if I don'.



PrincessKell said:


> Good afternoon everyone!! I hope you are all having a great time. I totally miss my kid. I was really bummed when I didn't get to take her to the parade here in town. Tonight Im going to see the fireworks with my good friend and her son. I might run to the fabric store, and grab some fabric before I got there and make a bowling shirt for him to wear. I have some left over but not enough.
> 
> I did whip up this twirl dress. I have had this fabric cut out for long time. and the fabric is from a few years ago. I wish I would have gotten a lots more at the time. I just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend. Off to chatch up on the last few pages!


Sorry you are missing Georgia.  The dress is very pretty.




sohappy said:


> I forgot to say, Jackson's pic is pre-beach, and Cooper is post-beach.  This is the best post-beach pic I have of Jackson- being a dork enjoying his first BLT sandwich- pure heaven for both boys!  He isn't as dark as Coops, but he is quite tan for his pink skin!


The smocking is gorgeous!  LOVE THEM!
the pictures of your boys are adorable too.  I had to laugh at the BLT pic with the thumbs up.  Kyle does that all the time too.  I wonder if it is a 6 yr old boy thing?



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love all the the outfits posted!  So cute.
> 
> I am having a rough day.  DH and I got into an argument.
> 
> We made up but now I can't find my dog.  She is 12 years old, blind and diabetic and needs her thyroid pill and insulin shot.
> She is terrified of fireworks and my neighbors have been firing off fireworks all day.  We have searched the house and yard too.
> 
> Please say a prayer that she is just hiding somewhere we haven't thought of and I find her soon.


Sorry about fighting with you DH but I am so glad you made up.

 I pray you find your puppy.


ireland_nicole said:


> dreamer and wisher; so sorry to hear about your day, sending pixie dust and hoping you find your furbaby soon.
> HELP
> Sorry to shout, but I really, really need y'alls help.  Went to a friends 4th party and found out her sister and family are leaving for their Disneyland Make a Wish trip Wednesday- say what?  They are actually active on the disboards, and had been planning the trip for a while, but then their little guy was in the hospital for over a month and it looked like they might have to cancel.  Now they've gotten cleared to go, but with no time to spare.  So I need ideas, people; I really want to make two or three customs by Tuesday.  He also has a big sister, but at this point there's no way I can make her anything I don't think.
> 
> His favorite character is Pluto
> His favorite ride (and reason for choosing DL over WDW) is Indiana Jones
> They are also going to Legoland and he's super excited about that.
> 
> Please, please help me figure out what to make him!  I don't have any pluto fabric in my stash, and I have an embroidery machine but currently only a 4x4 field.  I can download designs, but they have to be in SEW format.
> 
> TIA for your help; I really want to do something special, they really deserve it!


What about some simple Mickey heads for both on Tshirts and if you ahve time then add a pair of short this way both kids get something special?


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Still brainstorming!
> 
> Okay what about one of these 4x4 with "Pluto" either over the image (or on the bone in the top one):
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's this material from Joann's for some easy fits:
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3162&PRODID=xprd975428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3162&PRODID=xprd975427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat843902&PRODID=xprd893052



Cute!  I think I'm going back to Joann's (only the 4th time this week LOL)  And I love the paw prints, too... If I can get it to work, I think I'll do an embroidered pluto surrounded by paw prints (since that durn 4x4 is so small)  and then the cute paw print pattern for the easy fits.  Then I think I'll do matching mickey head outfits for the kids, and maybe mickey tee's for Mom and Dad; Do you think you might be able to help me(again) come up with a transfer idea for legoland?  Thanks again!



NiniMorris said:


> Uh...this is not going to help you if you need it by Tuesday, but the transfers that Amy Mickey sells do not bleed.  They cost a bit more, but the results are so worth it..although she ships very fast, I doublt you would have them in time... it usually takes about 2 days to get them.
> 
> Sorry, I just checked to see if I have any left over, but I really don't see how I can get them to you any faster.
> 
> Nini Morris


Where does Amy Mickey sell?  Maybe if they were fedexed monday I could get them Tues. and get them to the family Tues. night?


minnie2 said:


> Really cute!  Love the extra fluff.
> 
> 
> So cute I have been planning on making that top for ages now but haven't gotten around to it.
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!
> 
> Simply darling.
> 
> 
> How is Arminda today?
> Kyle was born on his due date too but frankly I wished like crazy he was part of the early club like his sister!
> Great pictures all the kids look so cute.  I do that same with the easy fit shorts  For us the crotch hangs WAY to low if I don'.
> 
> Sorry you are missing Georgia.  The dress is very pretty.
> 
> 
> The smocking is gorgeous!  LOVE THEM!
> the pictures of your boys are adorable too.  I had to laugh at the BLT pic with the thumbs up.  Kyle does that all the time too.  I wonder if it is a 6 yr old boy thing?
> 
> 
> Sorry about fighting with you DH but I am so glad you made up.
> 
> I pray you find your puppy.
> 
> What about some simple Mickey heads for both on Tshirts and if you ahve time then add a pair of short this way both kids get something special?



Great idea!  I wish I could do something much more elaborate and "special" but I know the main thing is to get something cute finished.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I found my furbaby.  She was stuck under the storage shed in the backyard and couldn't find her way out.  She is doing okay and just had her breakfast and her insulin shot.  

Thank you for all the prayers.  I was so worried.


----------



## SallyfromDE

My sister called me about this, this morning! I am just shocked. I've always felt safe on the rides in Disney. I wonder what happened? 

http://www.cfnews13.com/News/Local/2009/7/5/monorail_crash_at_epcot_kills_driver.html


----------



## ireland_nicole

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I found my furbaby.  She was stuck under the storage shed in the backyard and couldn't find her way out.  She is doing okay and just had her breakfast and her insulin shot.
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers.  I was so worried.



Thanks for letting us know so soon; I'm so glad she's ok!  Now try to go get some rest.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

3huskymom said:


> Gotta catch up here for today. I wanted to share a pic of Hayleigh from today and a pic of the three of us in our customs. My husband is all into having shirts for our next trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize anything new with my signature???


Very nice outfits and we will see you at MNSSHP!


----------



## NaeNae

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I found my furbaby.  She was stuck under the storage shed in the backyard and couldn't find her way out.  She is doing okay and just had her breakfast and her insulin shot.
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers.  I was so worried.



YEA!!!
I'm so glad you found her.  I have one of those dogs too.  She's been locked up in her dog pen for the last few nights.  She was pacing and panting like crazy when she was loose.  Her pen connects to a storage building and DH put a doggie door in the wall so she can get in there.  She HATES thunder and fireworks.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Yes, I can do "hand" applique, although I don't want really elaborate, but a few layers would be fine.  The iron on idea is good to give them a "matching" outfit, but I think I do them wrong, and I'm not sure what... I did transfers last year, prewashed the tshirts, heat set the transfers, but when they got wet, they bled.  What did I get wrong; was it the ink?  Anyway, maybe I could do one or two appliques and one or two transfers?
> I do have red mickey head fabric, so I figured I could always do one outfit just easy fits w/ matching mickey head applique.  I just want it to look good kwim?  I want him to be proud to wear them, not wondering why I sent something that looks like a hot mess.


I make sure the transfer is down well, then turn the shirts inside out to wash is cold water only.  Amy has some great transfer paper on the Disign board.



emcreative said:


> Still brainstorming!
> 
> Okay what about one of these 4x4 with "Pluto" either over the image (or on the bone in the top one):
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's this material from Joann's for some easy fits:
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3162&PRODID=xprd975428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3162&PRODID=xprd975427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat843902&PRODID=xprd893052


Those are so cute!


----------



## sheridee32

SallyfromDE said:


> My sister called me about this, this morning! I am just shocked. I've always felt safe on the rides in Disney. I wonder what happened?
> 
> http://www.cfnews13.com/News/Local/2009/7/5/monorail_crash_at_epcot_kills_driver.html



I just talked to my daughter who works at disney and her boyfriend is an emt for disney he said it was either the brakes failed or something else as the driver that got killed had no one on his train and possibly just not have been paying attention there is a huge investigaton going on because of the late time of night he said it took awhile to cut him out so he had to hit pretty hard


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Do you think you might be able to help me(again) come up with a transfer idea for legoland?



You betcha.  You want an iron on?


----------



## emcreative

Anyone with any advice on the mulan fabric?  I'm gonna have to decide soon as we'll need to leave for town soon (it's over a 30 minute drive so it's not something I can just "run back" to).


----------



## jeniamt

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I found my furbaby.  She was stuck under the storage shed in the backyard and couldn't find her way out.  She is doing okay and just had her breakfast and her insulin shot.
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers.  I was so worried.



So glad you found her!  Did you not find her until this morning?


----------



## jeniamt

Speaking of Mulan... wouldn't this top be cute with a pair of easy fit pants.  You could do a mulan applique on one pant leg and another character on the other leg.  Too bad no one in my house are big Mulan fans.  

http://www.sewitup.com/kyoto.html


----------



## xdanielleax

I was wondering of anyone knew of a good online tutorial for pettiskirts with step by steps online?  I looked through the ones in the bookmarks but they are just written instructions, no pics.  I'm more of a visual learner..lol


----------



## livndisney

sheridee32 said:


> I just talked to my daughter who works at disney and her boyfriend is an emt for disney he said it was either the brakes failed or something else as the driver that got killed had no one on his train and possibly just not have been paying attention there is a huge invetigaton going on because of the late time of night he said it took awhile to cut him ou so he had to hit pretty hard



The news reports and video show there was a family on the monorail. Thankfully they were not injured.


----------



## MouseTriper

The monorail accident is so sad.  My thoughts and prayers go out to the family who lost a loved one.


----------



## emcreative

jeniamt said:


> Speaking of Mulan... wouldn't this top be cute with a pair of easy fit pants.  You could do a mulan applique on one pant leg and another character on the other leg.  Too bad no one in my house are big Mulan fans.
> 
> http://www.sewitup.com/kyoto.html




Yes I saw this and it's adorable...but my mulan lover wears about a size 12 womens 

I did contact the person on the "artsy" site about making the girls version dress in a bigger size, but I never heard back.


----------



## mrsmiller

emcreative said:


> Yes I saw this and it's adorable...but my mulan lover wears about a size 12 womens
> 
> I did contact the person on the "artsy" site about making the girls version dress in a bigger size, but I never heard back.



What are the measurements for your daughter? Will you know how to put it together????


Linnette


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> I am going to attempt a stripwork twirl skirt to go with Emmy's (my 12 yo who looks 17) hotfix Mulan shirt.
> 
> This is the shirt design (I haven't taken a pic of the finished shirt yet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emilee picked out these two fabrics (she said the red made her think of cherry blossoms and she insisted on it.  I'm not sure this is the exact one but it's close):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I leave it at the two fabrics, or add another one?  I was kinda thinking of this one but was worried it might be too busy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some others she liked, maybe one of these would work if I need to add?



I think I'd in a third fabric. To break it up, since she's set on the other 2, I'd use the grey fabric. I like all the fabric picks.


----------



## SallyfromDE

sheridee32 said:


> I just talked to my daughter who works at disney and her boyfriend is an emt for disney he said it was either the brakes failed or something else as the driver that got killed had no one on his train and possibly just not have been paying attention there is a huge investigaton going on because of the late time of night he said it took awhile to cut him out so he had to hit pretty hard



My first thought was that the driver fell asleep since it was about 2am. But then I read this:

The maximum speed during normal operations is 40 mph.

Disney officials said at any given time, there must be at least two holdpoints between a given train and the train ahead of it.

When the train detects there are fewer than two holdpoints between itself and the preceding train, the emergency brakes are immediately applied and cannot be released until sufficient spacing becomes available, or the operator explicitly overrides the system.

I thought it sounded like the brakes were automatic and couldn't be released until the driver unlocked them. If it were me, and the brakes failed, and knew there was no one on my train, I think I'd bail out the door. 

I am praying for this drivers family. And for the driver in the other train that was sent to the hospital.


----------



## princessmom29

jeniamt said:


> Speaking of Mulan... wouldn't this top be cute with a pair of easy fit pants.  You could do a mulan applique on one pant leg and another character on the other leg.  Too bad no one in my house are big Mulan fans.
> 
> http://www.sewitup.com/kyoto.html



I have this pattern and  love it. It is really siple to put together. I think it would make a great mulan. I can't remember who said they needed a women's size, but I think I have seen a Simplicity womens wrap top pattern that could be modified to work. The shash would be pretty easy to draft if you had a top. I don't remember the number though, sorry!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I have been encouraged by my bowling shirt turning out okay.  Both sons and husband said they liked it and would wear one at Disney.  We are doing the Laui(sp?). Hawaiian Party.  So I thought I could do matching Bowling shirts in Red like Lilo.  And make a sundress for me to match.  I can't find an adult sundress pattern.  Just a plain sundress.  I also have been looking for Red Hawaiian fabric.  Can't find that either.  I know some one posted a site a while back that was mostly Hawaiian fabric.  Can some one PLEEEEEEEASE repost it??????  Thank you wonderful ladies in advance.


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


>



I think the larger scale Kanji print might be too large scale to show well in a strip work skirt. I'd add both of the other 2 prints to give a nice range of color values. 

BTW - I've found that using prints that cover a nice range from light to dark really makes a garment (or quilt) more visually interesting. There are special 'fabric viewers' available that remove the color of the fabric you're viewing so it's easier to see it's color value. They are usually thought of as a tool for selecting quilt fabric. However, the idea of including a range of color values (or tones) in a piece is common in many areas of art.

Sorry for the unsolicited 'lesson' on color theory. LOL I don't always keep this in mind when selecting fabric but I find that I really like the garment so much more when I do include a range of values. My recent experience with the pink skirt revisions is a good example of this. The prints in the first version were too close in value to be interesting (IMO) while a minor change to add more areas of darker value really made it work so much better.



*Toadstool* said:


> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering how many of you (especially new sewers who haven't developed a big stash), would be interested in sewing kits?  You would get a pattern with excellent directions, fabric to make one or two outfits (after that you would have to buy your own), and notions like thread or interfacing or buttons or whatever. You would get the whole thing put together in one kit...no extra shopping or trying to find what you need! What do you all think??? I really value your opinions and thoughts and ideas! Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very common in smocking stuffs.. In the magazines you buy you can buy a kit. The problem is the kits are much more expensive than if you were to just buy the fabrics yourself. Some of the higher end magazines have fabric printed just for them so that you can not buy the fabric except in the kit.
> While at Martha Pullen I took a class with Lorene Bonewitz. She has a business that sells kits with popular patterns. Her prices seem much more  reasonable to me that Sew Beautiful Magazine!
> She uses good fabric too. http://www.sewitup.com/ I've been meaning to post that link so revrob could see it. She and I took a separate class for that session. I don't think I have ever seen anyone do this on etsy or anything like that so you may get good business there doing this.
Click to expand...


I like the idea of the fabric kit with the pattern as an optional add-on. I think that is a great way to do it so people who already have the pattern will be inclined to come back for more fabric kits.


----------



## aimeeg

Happy 4th of July!!! 

We had a very nice LONG day. I have some tired kiddies today!!! 

Our day was full of Popsicles, bbqs, swimming and fireworks on the boat. Jeniamt watched the same fireworks last night. Small world huh 

This is my all time favorite picture of my daughter. 






I really like the girls dresses but the S did not show up well in pics. It looked cute in person though. boo hoo I am happy with the bows though. I am not a confident bow maker. I am a confident bow buyer. 









We were on our way to Pop's house. They love Daddy's Jeep-o.











Our CASED cupcakes. They were a huge hit. My Dad giggled when he saw them. The other cute thing was my DD is now potty trained. Her shorts were so big now that she does not wear a pull up. 











We ended the night with a boat ride to see the fireworks. I am not happy with my firework pics in general. I have not learned how to use my new camera to take firework pics. I did think it was really that you could see the red, white and blue reflection in the water.


----------



## DisneyKings

Mirb1214 said:


>



I love this outfit!



twob4him said:


> Hope you are all having a great 4th of July!  Here's a big THANK YOU to all of our troups, military personal, and their families!
> 
> Here are some things I have made lately...all cased I am sure!!!



These are gorgeous!


IRON-ON HELP:  I have used the iron-ons (Avery I think) from Wal-Mart & not had a problem.  The first time I did one was with the light iron ons & I followed the advice from this thread: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1772213 that includes a vinegar wash to set the colors.  No bleeding on my white shirt.  I have not had a problem with the dark iron-on on the colored shirts I did last time even without using the vinegar wash.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Jenjulia

aimeeg said:


> I wish I had a good trick. I used sticky back stabilizer on the tank top. For knits that seems to work the best. I know it is more expensive but I really like it. I also used Dritz Spray Adhesive for each piece of fabric. It help make everything lay nice and flat. I am not sure how the shirts will hold up but I have made a couple princess satin tanks. They were fun to do.



Thank you! That's what I use too, the sticky back stabilizer. I haven't been putting a ws topping over the tee everytime and I noticed that I really had problems with needle holes when I have used satin. Yours look perfect!


----------



## NiniMorris

In a little over two hours, my DD9 made this for her niece's birthday next month.  She will be 2.






So, to anyone who is on the fence about CarlaC's A-line dress... if my daughter can do it, I know you can!!


Don't you just hate it when a momma starts to brag!!!


Nini Morris


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> You betcha.  You want an iron on?


Oh, yes please!!!  I bought two t-shirts, I thought I could do them for both kiddos.  Also bought one of the fabrics you showed me for the pluto outfit.  Now we just have to see if I can finish the durn things!



LisaZoe said:


> I think the larger scale Kanji print might be too large scale to show well in a strip work skirt. I'd add both of the other 2 prints to give a nice range of color values.
> 
> BTW - I've found that using prints that cover a nice range from light to dark really makes a garment (or quilt) more visually interesting. There are special 'fabric viewers' available that remove the color of the fabric you're viewing so it's easier to see it's color value. They are usually thought of as a tool for selecting quilt fabric. However, the idea of including a range of color values (or tones) in a piece is common in many areas of art.
> 
> Sorry for the unsolicited 'lesson' on color theory. LOL I don't always keep this in mind when selecting fabric but I find that I really like the garment so much more when I do include a range of values. My recent experience with the pink skirt revisions is a good example of this. The prints in the first version were too close in value to be interesting (IMO) while a minor change to add more areas of darker value really made it work so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of the fabric kit with the pattern as an optional add-on. I think that is a great way to do it so people who already have the pattern will be inclined to come back for more fabric kits.



I love, love, love these 4 fabrics together.  I really like using 4 fabrics in my stripworks, it makes it interesting.


NiniMorris said:


> In a little over two hours, my DD9 made this for her niece's birthday next month.  She will be 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, to anyone who is on the fence about CarlaC's A-line dress... if my daughter can do it, I know you can!!
> 
> 
> Don't you just hate it when a momma starts to brag!!!
> 
> 
> Nini Morris


Wow, you have a very talented daughter- that dress is awesome!


DisneyKings said:


> I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> IRON-ON HELP:  I have used the iron-ons (Avery I think) from Wal-Mart & not had a problem.  The first time I did one was with the light iron ons & I followed the advice from this thread: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1772213 that includes a vinegar wash to set the colors.  No bleeding on my white shirt.  I have not had a problem with the dark iron-on on the colored shirts I did last time even without using the vinegar wash.  Hope that helps!



Thank you, I hadn't seen anything about the vinegar rinse, I really appreciate this!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I finally have a pic of something that I made. This is a birthday dress that I made for my cousin's little girl. She just turned 1 and that is the smallest size of the Vida pattern and it is huge on her.





Her name is Serena Lilly. Isn't she a cutie. I made her a size newborn dress for her shower gift and she still wears it.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

NiniMorris said:


> In a little over two hours, my DD9 made this for her niece's birthday next month.  She will be 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, to anyone who is on the fence about CarlaC's A-line dress... if my daughter can do it, I know you can!!
> 
> 
> Don't you just hate it when a momma starts to brag!!!
> 
> 
> Nini Morris


That is SO awesome. That gives me confidence that Jenna could make something like that.


----------



## revrob

Does anyone know how to change the original title of a post that you have made?  I need to close a thread in the DVC area, and I can't figure out how to change the title.


----------



## karebear1

revrob said:


> Does anyone know how to change the original title of a post that you have made?  I need to close a thread in the DVC area, and I can't figure out how to change the title.



Clcik Edit on the original post, and then click on Advanced and you should be able to edit the title there. It's in the right hand top of the edit page.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jeniamt said:


> So glad you found her!  Did you not find her until this morning?


Thank you.  Unfortunately we didn't find her until this morning.  We couldn't see her last night even with a flashlight.  It was so dark out there.  So she spent the night outside which she never does.  I was so worried about her blood sugar getting really low but she did okay.  I gave her some honey as soon as we got her out from under there and then some dog food in the house.  Luckily it was a nice night out, not to warm and no rain.  Now she is sleeping in her basket where she belongs.


NiniMorris said:


> In a little over two hours, my DD9 made this for her niece's birthday next month.  She will be 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, to anyone who is on the fence about CarlaC's A-line dress... if my daughter can do it, I know you can!!
> 
> 
> Don't you just hate it when a momma starts to brag!!!
> 
> 
> Nini Morris



I want to get that pattern.  It is just so classy!  (and easy to applique)

Tell your DD she did a great job


----------



## sheridee32

Oh great karebear i need help what settings do i use with my cricut for cutting fabric and do i need the housing for the deep cutting blade or can i use the one that came with the cricut. Plese send help my way.
thank you 
Sheri


----------



## eeyore3847

Well it was a great day! Went to see the early show of Ice Age in 3d. Kids loved it! 
here they are leaving in there 4th outfits!








Then we came home and had a cute little pool to play in.. not a fab pool, but it was something. had to get creative for the 4th! Even the dogs kept going in and out of the pool. very funny.
We BBQ'd some amazing food!!!then had a good little red white and blue desert





Then got ready to watch the fireworks our city did. not bad for a little town

Today we went to the park already and now everyone is sleeping but me.. kinda funny they are all sooo tired!














Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

aimeeg said:


> This is my all time favorite picture of my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the girls dresses but the S did not show up well in pics. It looked cute in person though. boo hoo I am happy with the bows though. I am not a confident bow maker. I am a confident bow buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended the night with a boat ride to see the fireworks. I am not happy with my firework pics in general. I have not learned how to use my new camera to take firework pics. I did think it was really that you could see the red, white and blue reflection in the water.




Love that first picture!!! Just adorable!!!
And yes I agree on the buying, not the making of bows!!!

There USA outfits are fabulous!!!! awesome job with the new machine!

Lori


----------



## karebear1

sheridee32 said:


> Oh great karebear i need help what settings do i use with my cricut for cutting fabric and do i need the housing for the deep cutting blade or can i use the one that came with the cricut. Plese send help my way.
> thank you
> Sheri




Ok- I'll do what I can to help, bu I have yet to cut fabric with my cricut!  

Here's what I have read on how to cut fabric;

1- it's mostly  a trial and error thing. Be patient, and try using small adjustments on speed and pressure if it doesn't cut right for you. ALWAYS experiment on fabric scraps first to make sure it'll cut how you want it to on the good stuff! For best results use a cotton type fabric- one that would be quilting quality fabric.

2- Use a new cutting mat so it's nice and sticky, set you blade to 4 or 5 and your speed to medium. You do not need the deep cut blade,  the regular one is just fine, just make sure it's new as well.

3- Use ULTRA Heat N Bond- iron it to the wrong side of  the fabric and put that on your mat, fabric side up. Cut away. You may just want to hold it down lightly to be sure it won't slip while it cuts or at least when it starts cutting. 

4- just keep trying if it doesn't work- it will eventually!  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Mirb1214

emcreative said:


> Oh!
> 
> Is there a Joann by you?  They have these:
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/shop/sho...p://www.joann.com/images/37/04/4/370442_p.jpg
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/shop/sho...p://www.joann.com/images/14/06/2/140628_p.jpg
> 
> and I bet some fabric that would match for easy fits! (if not at Joann I know at least my Walmart has some cars fabric)
> 
> There are also a bunch of smaller applique iron-ons that would look good on shorts:
> http://www.joann.com/joann/search/s...1110&keywords=cars+iron-on&_requestid=1089398
> Maybe if you did them with the cuff at the bottom you could put a smaller iron-on on the cuff?




Oooh, I got a Tigger one of these a few weeks ago and I've made my FIRST Simply Sweet outfit with it.  It will be for Crystal Palace.  As soon as I get hairbows made for the outfit I'll get pics of it and post them now that I have finally learned how to post pics.


----------



## emcreative

mrsmiller said:


> What are the measurements for your daughter? Will you know how to put it together????
> 
> 
> Linnette



We got a supposedly "easy" sundress pattern that looks like it will work, and we're gonna give it a shot.  It will either be very cool, or a PHENOMENAL disaster, lol!


----------



## emcreative

I swear this thread needs a diabetic warning...the kids are so SWEET!  I love the 4th outfits, and the big poofy hairbows!!!  They make my (childless) friend cringe, and I just want to pinch their little pigtailed faces!!

Big news from here today:

Ferb (who is now 14.5 mos old, but was a preemie) finally made the "ma ma ma!" noise today!!!!!!!!


----------



## revrob

karebear1 said:


> Clcik Edit on the original post, and then click on Advanced and you should be able to edit the title there. It's in the right hand top of the edit page.



Thanks so much!  that did the trick!


----------



## aimeeg

eeyore3847 said:


> Love that first picture!!! Just adorable!!!
> And yes I agree on the buying, not the making of bows!!!
> 
> There USA outfits are fabulous!!!! awesome job with the new machine!
> 
> Lori



Thanks Lori! I never could have made them without your encouragement.  I love the kids new outfits and the dessert looks scrumptious. I made a cake yesterday. There is a reason why I do not bake!! I am glad you all had a great day. The girls and I are going to see Ice Age tomorrow.


----------



## minnie2

Nicole's Hermione shirt.  I have to give a big thank you to EMCreative she sent me this picture and Nik just loved it!


----------



## emcreative

OOOH that Hermione shirt ROCKS!  I love it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I have been encouraged by my bowling shirt turning out okay.  Both sons and husband said they liked it and would wear one at Disney.  We are doing the Laui(sp?). Hawaiian Party.  So I thought I could do matching Bowling shirts in Red like Lilo.  And make a sundress for me to match.  I can't find an adult sundress pattern.  Just a plain sundress.  I also have been looking for Red Hawaiian fabric.  Can't find that either.  I know some one posted a site a while back that was mostly Hawaiian fabric.  Can some one PLEEEEEEEASE repost it??????  Thank you wonderful ladies in advance.



I didn't save any of the sites, but just do a search of Hawaiin fabric. I didn't have luck finding fabric like Lilo, but that was last summer.


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> OOOH that Hermione shirt ROCKS!  I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## SallyfromDE

If this is true, it's just sad all the way around. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QBZ_S7iAHU


----------



## PrincessKell

I just saw the news reports of the monorail crash at WDW

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31747987?GT1=43001


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> Happy 4th of July!!!
> 
> We had a very nice LONG day. I have some tired kiddies today!!!
> 
> Our day was full of Popsicles, bbqs, swimming and fireworks on the boat. Jeniamt watched the same fireworks last night. Small world huh
> 
> This is my all time favorite picture of my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the girls dresses but the S did not show up well in pics. It looked cute in person though. boo hoo I am happy with the bows though. I am not a confident bow maker. I am a confident bow buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were on our way to Pop's house. They love Daddy's Jeep-o.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our CASED cupcakes. They were a huge hit. My Dad giggled when he saw them. The other cute thing was my DD is now potty trained. Her shorts were so big now that she does not wear a pull up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended the night with a boat ride to see the fireworks. I am not happy with my firework pics in general. I have not learned how to use my new camera to take firework pics. I did think it was really that you could see the red, white and blue reflection in the water.


Love, love love these; super cute!



eeyore3847 said:


> Well it was a great day! Went to see the early show of Ice Age in 3d. Kids loved it!
> here they are leaving in there 4th outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we came home and had a cute little pool to play in.. not a fab pool, but it was something. had to get creative for the 4th! Even the dogs kept going in and out of the pool. very funny.
> We BBQ'd some amazing food!!!then had a good little red white and blue desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then got ready to watch the fireworks our city did. not bad for a little town
> 
> Today we went to the park already and now everyone is sleeping but me.. kinda funny they are all sooo tired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


The kids look absolutely gorgeous!  And it sounds like y'all had a great time!


minnie2 said:


> Nicole's Hermione shirt.  I have to give a big thank you to EMCreative she sent me this picture and Nik just loved it!



Too cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Picabo

Hey there -I just found this thread and am amazed at the talent you all have!  SOOOO jealous that I don't have the skills to make the adorable clothing that you all can!  I was looking on your photobucket account and did a member search here for *linnettevl *and cannot find her anywhere!  Anyone know how I can contact her here by PM?

ALSO I tried to find many of you on ebay and can't.  TIPS??


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> Happy 4th of July!!!
> 
> We had a very nice LONG day. I have some tired kiddies today!!!
> 
> Our day was full of Popsicles, bbqs, swimming and fireworks on the boat. Jeniamt watched the same fireworks last night. Small world huh
> 
> This is my all time favorite picture of my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the girls dresses but the S did not show up well in pics. It looked cute in person though. boo hoo I am happy with the bows though. I am not a confident bow maker. I am a confident bow buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were on our way to Pop's house. They love Daddy's Jeep-o.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our CASED cupcakes. They were a huge hit. My Dad giggled when he saw them. The other cute thing was my DD is now potty trained. Her shorts were so big now that she does not wear a pull up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended the night with a boat ride to see the fireworks. I am not happy with my firework pics in general. I have not learned how to use my new camera to take firework pics. I did think it was really that you could see the red, white and blue reflection in the water.



Amazing, as always!  You need to find a photo contest to enter that first picture.  It is too perfect with that adorable bishop, the popsicle and her smile.  The photography gods were perfectly aligned when you pressed "click".  I hear you on the firework photos... we were out on the boat on Friday to watch Sherwood Forest's fireworks and my pictures all look crazy.  The shutter stays open for sooo long to try to capture the light.  Funny how many boaters come out for those dinky fireworks... the Severn was packed.  Great weekend for being out on the water!  By the way, all the d kiddies head to Camp Letts tomorrow.




Tinka_Belle said:


> I finally have a pic of something that I made. This is a birthday dress that I made for my cousin's little girl. She just turned 1 and that is the smallest size of the Vida pattern and it is huge on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Serena Lilly. Isn't she a cutie. I made her a size newborn dress for her shower gift and she still wears it.



Soooo cute!  I love that dress, bet making one in a size 1 would be really fun.


----------



## jeniamt

Picabo said:


> Hey there -I just found this thread and am amazed at the talent you all have!  SOOOO jealous that I don't have the skills to make the adorable clothing that you all can!  I was looking on your photobucket account and did a member search here for *linnettevl *and cannot find her anywhere!  Anyone know how I can contact her here by PM?
> 
> ALSO I tried to find many of you on ebay and can't.  TIPS??



She is mrsmiller on here.  She is on etsy as linnettevl.  She is a VERY talented seamstress and makes beautiful stuff.

Good luck, btw her last post was about 2 or 3 pages back.


----------



## tricia

sohappy said:


> I finished out animal kingdom hats.  The boys will wear this side in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these shirts explorer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will switch to these:



Love the Bucket hats, and the smocking from earlier.  Looks like the kids are having a good summer so far.



3huskymom said:


> Gotta catch up here for today. I wanted to share a pic of Hayleigh from today and a pic of the three of us in our customs. My husband is all into having shirts for our next trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize anything new with my signature???



Cute.  Love that he is cool with the matching stuff for your next trip.



aimeeg said:


> Happy 4th of July!!!
> 
> We had a very nice LONG day. I have some tired kiddies today!!!
> 
> Our day was full of Popsicles, bbqs, swimming and fireworks on the boat. Jeniamt watched the same fireworks last night. Small world huh
> 
> This is my all time favorite picture of my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the girls dresses but the S did not show up well in pics. It looked cute in person though. boo hoo I am happy with the bows though. I am not a confident bow maker. I am a confident bow buyer.



Great outfits, and looks like you had a really fun day.



NiniMorris said:


> In a little over two hours, my DD9 made this for her niece's birthday next month.  She will be 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, to anyone who is on the fence about CarlaC's A-line dress... if my daughter can do it, I know you can!!
> 
> 
> Don't you just hate it when a momma starts to brag!!!
> 
> 
> Nini Morris



Tell your daughter GREAT JOB ON THE ALINE.

We never mind a little bragging about our kids around here.  In fact, tomorrow morning I will post a pic of the rag quilt my DS 8 just made for his aunt.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I finally have a pic of something that I made. This is a birthday dress that I made for my cousin's little girl. She just turned 1 and that is the smallest size of the Vida pattern and it is huge on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Serena Lilly. Isn't she a cutie. I made her a size newborn dress for her shower gift and she still wears it.



That is too cute.  At least she will be able to wear the VIDA for a while.



eeyore3847 said:


> Well it was a great day! Went to see the early show of Ice Age in 3d. Kids loved it!
> here they are leaving in there 4th outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Love the kids 4th outfits.  Sounds like a fun day.



minnie2 said:


> Nicole's Hermione shirt.  I have to give a big thank you to EMCreative she sent me this picture and Nik just loved it!



That is great.  I love that Hermione's mouth is open, cause she always seems to have something to say


----------



## emcreative

If anyone has a way off board to contact Ireland_Nicole, could you ask her to get ahold of me?  I pm'd but no luck yet.  Just trying to find out what names to put on the Legoland design


----------



## karamat

twob4him said:


> I was just wondering how many of you (especially new sewers who havent developed a big stash), would be interested in sewing kits?  You would get a pattern with excellent directions, fabric to make one or two outfits (after that you would have to buy your own), and notions like thread or interfacing or buttons or whatever. You would get the whole thing put together in one kit...no extra shopping or trying to find what you need! What do you all think??? I really value your opinions and thoughts and ideas! Thanks!!!



I have a pretty good fabric stash, but I'd still be interested in something like this.  All too often I get an idea in my head and then can't find all of the fabrics in one place (and I HATE paying multiple shipping charges.)

I finished another top for our upcoming WDW trip... I hope this will fit Megan in December.  I made a patchwork bucket hat for her a couple of months ago, and then made another one this weekend from the same size, and it _just barely_ fits!!








I also finished this outfit for Megan.  There is a dog show in town weekend after next, so I thought she needed something cute to wear.






Also - for anyone interested... a fabric co-op that some of us here belong to is having a Disappearing 9-Patch Quilt-A-Long.  We're starting this week (week 1 is Gathering Supplies).  If you'd like to join us I have details on my blog...
http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mirb1214

Ladies and Tom,  I need your advise. . . I have been searching ETSY for fabric.  I have found several Fat Quarter Bundles that I LOVE.  But, my question is this.  Can I make an outfit out of 9 fat quarters?  I'm very new to sewing and I don't want to spend $25 and then can't use it!  I know a stripwork outfit might be doable, but would I have enough for the ruffles and top portions?  What about other patterns?  Easy fit pants to match??  I'm just not familiar w/ Fat Quarters and don't want to not have enough.

Thanks!!


----------



## karamat

Mirb1214 said:


> Ladies and Tom,  I need your advise. . . I have been searching ETSY for fabric.  I have found several Fat Quarter Bundles that I LOVE.  But, my question is this.  Can I make an outfit out of 9 fat quarters?  I'm very new to sewing and I don't want to spend $25 and then can't use it!  I know a stripwork outfit might be doable, but would I have enough for the ruffles and top portions?  What about other patterns?  Easy fit pants to match??  I'm just not familiar w/ Fat Quarters and don't want to not have enough.
> 
> Thanks!!



A Fat Quarter is going to be approx 18" x 22".  Something stripwork would work, but you would have to piece together the yolk and ruffle, or buy yardage for those parts.  There is a pattern specifically for a dress out of fat quarters.  I think its called the Fat Quarter Dress.  I haven't tried the dress myself, but a local quilt shop has a sample in their store.  I believe I've seen the pattern on etsy.


----------



## aimeeg

jeniamt said:


> Amazing, as always!  You need to find a photo contest to enter that first picture.  It is too perfect with that adorable bishop, the popsicle and her smile.  The photography gods were perfectly aligned when you pressed "click".  I hear you on the firework photos... we were out on the boat on Friday to watch Sherwood Forest's fireworks and my pictures all look crazy.  The shutter stays open for sooo long to try to capture the light.  Funny how many boaters come out for those dinky fireworks... the Severn was packed.  Great weekend for being out on the water!  By the way, all the d kiddies head to Camp Letts tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo cute!  I love that dress, bet making one in a size 1 would be really fun.



I love the Sherwood fireworks. My Uncle sold his house last year. They lived their in the summer for about 16 years. My cousins grew up so he sold the house. I loved babysitting for them when I was younger. I noticed on Sat it seemed like soooooooooooo many boats on the water. Crazy!!! 

We ended up backing out of Sandy Point. They could not answer simple questions about safety. I was really frustrated so I decided to go with my gut and cancel. I was frustrating since my oldest cannot swim and they could not answer the simplest questions. Oh well . . . off to dance camp she goes!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> If anyone has a way off board to contact Ireland_Nicole, could you ask her to get ahold of me?  I pm'd but no luck yet.  Just trying to find out what names to put on the Legoland design


Wow, I feel special!  Sorry, I just got your pm and sent ya one back.  Thanks so much!


karamat said:


> I have a pretty good fabric stash, but I'd still be interested in something like this.  All too often I get an idea in my head and then can't find all of the fabrics in one place (and I HATE paying multiple shipping charges.)
> 
> I finished another top for our upcoming WDW trip... I hope this will fit Megan in December.  I made a patchwork bucket hat for her a couple of months ago, and then made another one this weekend from the same size, and it _just barely_ fits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished this outfit for Megan.  There is a dog show in town weekend after next, so I thought she needed something cute to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - for anyone interested... a fabric co-op that some of us here belong to is having a Disappearing 9-Patch Quilt-A-Long.  We're starting this week (week 1 is Gathering Supplies).  If you'd like to join us I have details on my blog...
> http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com/



Love these, so cute!



OK ladies and Tom two quick things:
1. Please pray or send pixie dust for my friend the wish kiddo.  He has a fever again today, and if it doesn't come down, they may have to cancel their make a wish trip - again.  I told their grandma I'd be praying for him, but thought I'd ask here, too.

2. Finally used the Cricut for fabric; wow, talk about a time saver- holy cow!
Here's what I did

1. cut piece of fabric 6inx12 (or whatever size you need)
2. apply heatnbond light (otherwise, you can't sew the applique onto the shirt, etc.)
3. use a new(therefore very sticky) mat and new blade (perhaps not necessary, but hey- it worked)
4. place heatnbond side down on mat, and slide over any bubbles with your hands to "iron" them out.
5. set depth to 5, speed to 3 
6. load mat as usual, being careful to be over the fabric with a margin before setting paper size (it likes to start way at the beginning, and can cause fraying if you're right at the edge)
7. pray or cross fingers, whatever works for you
8. watch the magic.

Sometimes the blade wouldn't cut all the way through the backing of the heatnbond, but because it was well bonded, the fabric pulled away from the backing with the adhesive part still attached.  I figure that's a bonus, one less step for me afterward.

Hope this helps; don't be askeered, if I can do this, trust me, anyone can!


----------



## Mirb1214

karamat said:


> A Fat Quarter is going to be approx 18" x 22".  Something stripwork would work, but you would have to piece together the yolk and ruffle, or buy yardage for those parts.  There is a pattern specifically for a dress out of fat quarters.  I think its called the Fat Quarter Dress.  I haven't tried the dress myself, but a local quilt shop has a sample in their store.  I believe I've seen the pattern on etsy.





Thanks for the quick reply.  What are some things I could do w/ a fat quarter bundle??  Any ideas or are these mainly for quilters??


----------



## twob4him

A huge thank you to all of your for your insights and thoughts and suggestions about the sewing kits! Very helpful!!! I really appreciate it! 




Mirb1214 said:


> Ladies and Tom,  I need your advise. . . I have been searching ETSY for fabric.  I have found several Fat Quarter Bundles that I LOVE.  But, my question is this.  Can I make an outfit out of 9 fat quarters?  I'm very new to sewing and I don't want to spend $25 and then can't use it!  I know a stripwork outfit might be doable, but would I have enough for the ruffles and top portions?  What about other patterns?  Easy fit pants to match??  I'm just not familiar w/ Fat Quarters and don't want to not have enough.
> 
> Thanks!!



I am not sure what size you are trying to make but you could try laying out all of your pattern peices on newspaper cut to the size of the FQ. A FQ is about 18 x 22. For larger peices you may need to sew two FQ together. This is something I may try to work out myself since I see some really adorable FQ sets on FQ shop.com all the time. Hope that helps...and I will try it out on my end too!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

karamat said:


>



Wow, I've seen this fabric but haven't seen it in an outfit, yet.  I love the way that came out!  How cute!  I may need to get some of it.  

Ok, I posted earlier that I was working on a fleece map blanket for my son.  I think I'm going to scrap it.  It was a fun project idea, but I've just made too many mistakes, starting with forgetting to wash the cotton fabric before sewing it to the fleece .  And the stitching looks so wonky around the border.  I should have sewed it together inside out so that you can't see the stitches.  I just can't sew straight on fleece, for some reason.  So, I give up.  I won't throw it out, just yet.  Maybe some day I'll feel inclined to take it apart and start over, but I'm just too fed up right now.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Oh, I almost forgot.  I was going to ask you guys for advice on some outfit ideas.  We're going to Disney World / Land ( we haven't decided which, yet) this January for my dad's 50th birthday.  I need some ideas for matching happy birthday dad / grandpa outfits for the little kids.  They're all girls except for my son, so maybe I can just do a t-shirt for him.  For the girls, though, it would be fun to do something more elaborate.  I don't know what, yet, though.  Ideas???  Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

karamat said:


> I finished another top for our upcoming WDW trip... I hope this will fit Megan in December.  I made a patchwork bucket hat for her a couple of months ago, and then made another one this weekend from the same size, and it _just barely_ fits!!



All of your new outfits are cute but I'm crazy about this one! If anyone can tell me where that print can be found, please PM me! If it's no longer available and someone has some to spare, perhaps we can find something in my stash for a trade.


----------



## jeniamt

Mirb1214 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  What are some things I could do w/ a fat quarter bundle??  Any ideas or are these mainly for quilters??





Rebecuberduber said:


> Oh, I almost forgot.  I was going to ask you guys for advice on some outfit ideas.  We're going to Disney World / Land ( we haven't decided which, yet) this January for my dad's 50th birthday.  I need some ideas for matching happy birthday dad / grandpa outfits for the little kids.  They're all girls except for my son, so maybe I can just do a t-shirt for him.  For the girls, though, it would be fun to do something more elaborate.  I don't know what, yet, though.  Ideas???  Thanks!!!!!!!!!



This maybe crazy but how 'bout Vidas with Heather's mickey cupcake on the front and embroider something on the back like "Celebrating Grampa's 50th with Mickey"  Can you tell I'm obsessed with the Vida these days?  They make a big statement without using a lot of fabric.  This would be good especially if you have to make a bunch of them.


----------



## Jennia

emcreative said:


> Thanks LisaZoe (and the other posters)  I did it!  And it almost doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> Here's Phineas' 4th of July outfit!!



That looks GREAT!! I can't believe you just started sewing! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Hello, Well yesterday was my bday, so I did not get a chance to get to the board.. those of you on facebook saw my pics I posted from the day! wanted to post a few here as well!
> 
> Here are the kids looking all sassy... we went to a local grecery store called Aj's. They have an amazing bakery... and all had cake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the amazing flowers Mike got me for my bday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


It looks like you had a fun birthday, and your kids are all gorgeous! 




littlepeppers said:


> Finished another dress for DD.  Came so close to ripping the ribbon off.  I pleated it too close, but didn't really take note until it was on the dress.  I hand reversed some of the pleated & it made it better than ripping the whole thing out.  I can only work when the kids are sleeping or occupied, and this makes me rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this somewhere.  I would love to give them credit, but I dig in so many different places that I can't even remember where I saw it.


Very cute and looks comfy! 


PrincessKell said:


> Hey looks like this fabric was popular this year! Isn't it super cute.
> 
> I love the Peek a boo pleated skirt on YCMT. It as so easy to whip up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia's grandma came right when I finished it. I didn't get to finish up the appliqued tank top. Or have her model it. So I will show that when she gets back on Sunday.


Soo adorable, I've never tried this pattern!



Stephres said:


> I have made several a-line tops and nightgowns from the potrait peasant pattern. Just flare it out and you'll be fine. If you are doing a dress you might want to add ties so you can define a waist. I think Teresa did that when she made them for Arminda.
> 
> I made this one out of a pillowcase and added sleeves and a ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightgown out of flannel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nightgown:




These all look great!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Picabo said:


> Hey there -I just found this thread and am amazed at the talent you all have!  SOOOO jealous that I don't have the skills to make the adorable clothing that you all can!  I was looking on your photobucket account and did a member search here for *linnettevl *and cannot find her anywhere!  Anyone know how I can contact her here by PM?
> 
> ALSO I tried to find many of you on ebay and can't.  TIPS??



Most of us have different ebay id's from our DIS id's.  Alot of sellers have their evbay and etsy ID's in their siggie.



Mirb1214 said:


> Ladies and Tom,  I need your advise. . . I have been searching ETSY for fabric.  I have found several Fat Quarter Bundles that I LOVE.  But, my question is this.  Can I make an outfit out of 9 fat quarters?  I'm very new to sewing and I don't want to spend $25 and then can't use it!  I know a stripwork outfit might be doable, but would I have enough for the ruffles and top portions?  What about other patterns?  Easy fit pants to match??  I'm just not familiar w/ Fat Quarters and don't want to not have enough.
> 
> Thanks!!





Mirb1214 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  What are some things I could do w/ a fat quarter bundle??  Any ideas or are these mainly for quilters??



Yes, you can!  I asume you are making it for roughly a 3yo (going by your siggie)  You can make a stripwork or a tiered twirl top/dress or skirt using fat quarters.  I just finished a tiered twirl skirt and a halter using FQ's.  I shirred the back though and used yardage for that.  (Pictures of that set are comin in a few days  ) I use FQ's when I make mine (I actually prefer them).  You can use them for the bodice and the strips - if you make your ruffle patchwork instead of one solid fabric you can probably even make your ruffle.  Here's a few things I've made with Fat quarter bundles...

I used FQ's for the entire Mickey set.  Probably used 2, 1 for the front and 1 for the back of the bodice.  I used yardage for the Snow White bodice, but could have used 2 FQ's.  I used 6-7 different FQ's for the "skirts" on all these to sets.  I had enough to do the ruffles on the jeans and still a little fabric left.









I used yardage for the ruffles and underskirt on these 2.









In case you haven't guessed, I like working with Fat Quarters


----------



## mirandag819

Ok I am back in town now and have some pics of Taylor in her 4th of July outfit now. I love my camera, I think I took like 800 pictures in just the couple hours at the park. Taylor was having a blast playing with my cousin's little girl, they were born a week apart and are best of friends when they are together, but they don't get to see each other enough since we live 5 hours away. 

Here is Taylor reading her shirt to us:






Twirling (or skipping while twirling)






Can you see I added Mickey to the hairbows, had to Disneyfy it.... I need to practice making hairbows though! 











Just because I am excited to finally get nonblurry good swing pictures.... I have tried and tried to get a good swing picture for years, but they never look great.... I think I have 100 swing pictures from yesterday that I like. I really love the camera, now I just need to learn how to really use it.






And just because they look so sweet


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


>




She's so cute!  Did your hubby ask you where you bought THIS outfit?  

Hehe I can't wait until you can show him it really is you making these amazing outfits.


----------



## DisneyKings

eeyore3847 said:


>



cute!



karamat said:


>



I LOVE this!  Where did you get this fabric?



mirandag819 said:


> Here is Taylor reading her shirt to us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling (or skipping while twirling)



beautiful!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok I have the dress for the CHinese Auction one step from being done and I need opinions.....This is the basic dress. (It is sewn together now the pic was before the skirt & top were sewn together.)




In my head I have always had this....




Here is the side & back pics













Is the front "apron" too much? I think I really like it like this. But wanted some of the pros thoughts before I sew it together. And do you think this is too much for a Beef n Beer Chinese Auction or do you think I would raise more money by putting it on ebay? ( It is for the Breast Cancer 3day in Philly - I will be walking if I can get enough money raised.)  I have enough time to make something simpler for the Auction if you think it would do better on ebay. TIA,
Carol


----------



## PrincessKell

aimeeg said:


> Happy 4th of July!!!
> 
> We had a very nice LONG day. I have some tired kiddies today!!!
> 
> Our day was full of Popsicles, bbqs, swimming and fireworks on the boat. Jeniamt watched the same fireworks last night. Small world huh
> 
> This is my all time favorite picture of my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the girls dresses but the S did not show up well in pics. It looked cute in person though. boo hoo I am happy with the bows though. I am not a confident bow maker. I am a confident bow buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were on our way to Pop's house. They love Daddy's Jeep-o.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our CASED cupcakes. They were a huge hit. My Dad giggled when he saw them. The other cute thing was my DD is now potty trained. Her shorts were so big now that she does not wear a pull up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended the night with a boat ride to see the fireworks. I am not happy with my firework pics in general. I have not learned how to use my new camera to take firework pics. I did think it was really that you could see the red, white and blue reflection in the water.



Aimee it looks like you all had a superriffic day! Those girls are so darn cute. and I can totally see the S in the dress. its adorable! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I finally have a pic of something that I made. This is a birthday dress that I made for my cousin's little girl. She just turned 1 and that is the smallest size of the Vida pattern and it is huge on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Serena Lilly. Isn't she a cutie. I made her a size newborn dress for her shower gift and she still wears it.



Crystal, that dress is so cute. and that sweet little one is so beautiful! She looks so happy. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## PrincessKell

eeyore3847 said:


> Well it was a great day! Went to see the early show of Ice Age in 3d. Kids loved it!
> here they are leaving in there 4th outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we came home and had a cute little pool to play in.. not a fab pool, but it was something. had to get creative for the 4th! Even the dogs kept going in and out of the pool. very funny.
> We BBQ'd some amazing food!!!then had a good little red white and blue desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then got ready to watch the fireworks our city did. not bad for a little town
> 
> Today we went to the park already and now everyone is sleeping but me.. kinda funny they are all sooo tired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, love the outfits, glad the kids love the movie! You look so happy! 



emcreative said:


> I swear this thread needs a diabetic warning...the kids are so SWEET!  I love the 4th outfits, and the big poofy hairbows!!!  They make my (childless) friend cringe, and I just want to pinch their little pigtailed faces!!
> 
> Big news from here today:
> 
> Ferb (who is now 14.5 mos old, but was a preemie) finally made the "ma ma ma!" noise today!!!!!!!!



awwwwwh how sweet is that!?!?! I love baby words! 



karamat said:


> I have a pretty good fabric stash, but I'd still be interested in something like this.  All too often I get an idea in my head and then can't find all of the fabrics in one place (and I HATE paying multiple shipping charges.)
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished this outfit for Megan.  There is a dog show in town weekend after next, so I thought she needed something cute to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - for anyone interested... a fabric co-op that some of us here belong to is having a Disappearing 9-Patch Quilt-A-Long.  We're starting this week (week 1 is Gathering Supplies).  If you'd like to join us I have details on my blog...
> http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com/



adorable! and thanks for the linkage for the quilt a long! gonna have to check that out. 



2cutekidz said:


> Most of us have different ebay id's from our DIS id's.  Alot of sellers have their evbay and etsy ID's in their siggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can!  I asume you are making it for roughly a 3yo (going by your siggie)  You can make a stripwork or a tiered twirl top/dress or skirt using fat quarters.  I just finished a tiered twirl skirt and a halter using FQ's.  I shirred the back though and used yardage for that.  (Pictures of that set are comin in a few days  ) I use FQ's when I make mine (I actually prefer them).  You can use them for the bodice and the strips - if you make your ruffle patchwork instead of one solid fabric you can probably even make your ruffle.  Here's a few things I've made with Fat quarter bundles...
> 
> I used FQ's for the entire Mickey set.  Probably used 2, 1 for the front and 1 for the back of the bodice.  I used yardage for the Snow White bodice, but could have used 2 FQ's.  I used 6-7 different FQ's for the "skirts" on all these to sets.  I had enough to do the ruffles on the jeans and still a little fabric left.
> 
> 
> 
> I used yardage for the ruffles and underskirt on these 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you haven't guessed, I like working with Fat Quarters



I always love your stuff. I didn't know that you use Fat quaters so much. Good to know! Its so easy, and fantastic looking! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I have the dress for the CHinese Auction one step from being done and I need opinions.....This is the basic dress. (It is sewn together now the pic was before the skirt & top were sewn together.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the front "apron" too much? I think I really like it like this. But wanted some of the pros thoughts before I sew it together. And do you think this is too much for a Beef n Beer Chinese Auction or do you think I would raise more money by putting it on ebay? ( It is for the Breast Cancer 3day in Philly - I will be walking if I can get enough money raised.)  I have enough time to make something simpler for the Auction if you think it would do better on ebay. TIA,
> Carol



Carol, I really really do love this. That fabric is so sweet. And the ruffles, oh the ruffles! I think its perfect!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Picabo said:


> Hey there -I just found this thread and am amazed at the talent you all have!  SOOOO jealous that I don't have the skills to make the adorable clothing that you all can!  I was looking on your photobucket account and did a member search here for *linnettevl *and cannot find her anywhere!  Anyone know how I can contact her here by PM?
> 
> ALSO I tried to find many of you on ebay and can't.  TIPS??


 Linnette is MrsMiller on here. She is super helpful. I am TinkaBelle on etsy. Although right now I only have my ebook for sale.

Thanks for the compliments on the Vida. I found out this evening that the mother did not put the dress on Serena for her birthday like I was told. I was also told that all of the other dresses that I made for her were not worn other than the first time for me to see her in them. I will not be sewing for her anymore.

Tomorrow I will post pics of Jenna in her 4th of July outfit.

Lori love the outfits and the pics are too cute. I expecially love the one of you and your kids.

Carol-I like the apron on  the front of the dress. I might have to copy something like that for Jenna. I think it would do good in either auction.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I have the dress for the CHinese Auction one step from being done and I need opinions.....This is the basic dress. (It is sewn together now the pic was before the skirt & top were sewn together.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my head I have always had this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the side & back pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the front "apron" too much? I think I really like it like this. But wanted some of the pros thoughts before I sew it together. And do you think this is too much for a Beef n Beer Chinese Auction or do you think I would raise more money by putting it on ebay? ( It is for the Breast Cancer 3day in Philly - I will be walking if I can get enough money raised.)  I have enough time to make something simpler for the Auction if you think it would do better on ebay. TIA,
> Carol



I LOVE THIS!  I am a huge sucker for butt ruffles, and this is tons!!!!  I think you should put it on EBAY.  More of a 'draw' of more people from there.  Make sure you PM me if you do


----------



## minnie2

SallyfromDE said:


> If this is true, it's just sad all the way around.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QBZ_S7iAHU


So sad!  



tricia said:


> That is great.  I love that Hermione's mouth is open, cause she always seems to have something to say


Yup She always has something to say just liek my little girl and she always thinks she is right just like me girl!
Though that is the one part that DH didn't like.  Oh well.



karamat said:


> I finished another top for our upcoming WDW trip... I hope this will fit Megan in December.  I made a patchwork bucket hat for her a couple of months ago, and then made another one this weekend from the same size, and it _just barely_ fits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished this outfit for Megan.  There is a dog show in town weekend after next, so I thought she needed something cute to wear.


CUTE!  Love that Mickey fabric.



Rebecuberduber said:


> Oh, I almost forgot.  I was going to ask you guys for advice on some outfit ideas.  We're going to Disney World / Land ( we haven't decided which, yet) this January for my dad's 50th birthday.  I need some ideas for matching happy birthday dad / grandpa outfits for the little kids.  They're all girls except for my son, so maybe I can just do a t-shirt for him.  For the girls, though, it would be fun to do something more elaborate.  I don't know what, yet, though.  Ideas???  Thanks!!!!!!!!!


What about shirts that say 'Grandpa's pixie dust' or 'Grandpa's little Magic'?  Then you can do them in different fabric but they would all say the same thing .  Then add matching skirts or shirts.



mirandag819 said:


> Ok I am back in town now and have some pics of Taylor in her 4th of July outfit now. I love my camera, I think I took like 800 pictures in just the couple hours at the park. Taylor was having a blast playing with my cousin's little girl, they were born a week apart and are best of friends when they are together, but they don't get to see each other enough since we live 5 hours away.
> 
> 
> Twirling (or skipping while twirling)


Great pictures and outfit!  Love her Twirling/skipping.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I have the dress for the CHinese Auction one step from being done and I need opinions.....This is the basic dress. (It is sewn together now the pic was before the skirt & top were sewn together.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my head I have always had this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the front "apron" too much? I think I really like it like this. But wanted some of the pros thoughts before I sew it together. And do you think this is too much for a Beef n Beer Chinese Auction or do you think I would raise more money by putting it on ebay? ( It is for the Breast Cancer 3day in Philly - I will be walking if I can get enough money raised.)  I have enough time to make something simpler for the Auction if you think it would do better on ebay. TIA,
> Carol


I love it BUT I would make sure you add a minimum bid for the auction.  This way if it doesn't see you can put it on Ebay.  Sadly there have been a few on here who have really had some gorgeous things for charity auctions and they sell for nothing not even enough to cover supplies.  People don't always realize that is costs MORE to sew an outfit then to buy an outfit.  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I finally have a pic of something that I made. This is a birthday dress that I made for my cousin's little girl. She just turned 1 and that is the smallest size of the Vida pattern and it is huge on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Serena Lilly. Isn't she a cutie. I made her a size newborn dress for her shower gift and she still wears it.


So cute!  Love the mermaid!


----------



## Mirb1214

2cutekidz said:


> Most of us have different ebay id's from our DIS id's.  Alot of sellers have their evbay and etsy ID's in their siggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can!  I asume you are making it for roughly a 3yo (going by your siggie)  You can make a stripwork or a tiered twirl top/dress or skirt using fat quarters.  I just finished a tiered twirl skirt and a halter using FQ's.  I shirred the back though and used yardage for that.  (Pictures of that set are comin in a few days  ) I use FQ's when I make mine (I actually prefer them).  You can use them for the bodice and the strips - if you make your ruffle patchwork instead of one solid fabric you can probably even make your ruffle.  Here's a few things I've made with Fat quarter bundles...
> 
> I used FQ's for the entire Mickey set.  Probably used 2, 1 for the front and 1 for the back of the bodice.  I used yardage for the Snow White bodice, but could have used 2 FQ's.  I used 6-7 different FQ's for the "skirts" on all these to sets.  I had enough to do the ruffles on the jeans and still a little fabric left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used yardage for the ruffles and underskirt on these 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you haven't guessed, I like working with Fat Quarters



Ok, You just sold me on fat quarters!  Thanks so much!


----------



## 3huskymom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Is the front "apron" too much? I think I really like it like this. But wanted some of the pros thoughts before I sew it together. And do you think this is too much for a Beef n Beer Chinese Auction or do you think I would raise more money by putting it on ebay? ( It is for the Breast Cancer 3day in Philly - I will be walking if I can get enough money raised.)  I have enough time to make something simpler for the Auction if you think it would do better on ebay. TIA,
> Carol



I think it's gorgeous! I think it would bring in a good amount of money. Somebody's bound to fall in love with it for their daughter or granddaughter!
Thanks for showing the Feliz with the apron off too, give me a better idea of how it goes together!


----------



## tricia

karamat said:


> I have a pretty good fabric stash, but I'd still be interested in something like this.  All too often I get an idea in my head and then can't find all of the fabrics in one place (and I HATE paying multiple shipping charges.)
> 
> I finished another top for our upcoming WDW trip... I hope this will fit Megan in December.  I made a patchwork bucket hat for her a couple of months ago, and then made another one this weekend from the same size, and it _just barely_ fits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished this outfit for Megan.  There is a dog show in town weekend after next, so I thought she needed something cute to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - for anyone interested... a fabric co-op that some of us here belong to is having a Disappearing 9-Patch Quilt-A-Long.  We're starting this week (week 1 is Gathering Supplies).  If you'd like to join us I have details on my blog...
> http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com/



Oh I really like the Mickey A-Line.  And I see that the fabric is from old sheets, so the rest of us are out of luck.

I love the disappearing 9 patch.  My aunt taught me how to make one as my first quilt last year.  It is a great beginner quilt.




Mirb1214 said:


> Ladies and Tom,  I need your advise. . . I have been searching ETSY for fabric.  I have found several Fat Quarter Bundles that I LOVE.  But, my question is this.  Can I make an outfit out of 9 fat quarters?  I'm very new to sewing and I don't want to spend $25 and then can't use it!  I know a stripwork outfit might be doable, but would I have enough for the ruffles and top portions?  What about other patterns?  Easy fit pants to match??  I'm just not familiar w/ Fat Quarters and don't want to not have enough.
> 
> Thanks!!



I see 2cutekids has already convinced you, but I have made a couple of Simply Sweets with FQ's lately.  the bodice is from a pillow case, but if the size is small enough I'm sure it could be done with FQ's.







mirandag819 said:


> Ok I am back in town now and have some pics of Taylor in her 4th of July outfit now. I love my camera, I think I took like 800 pictures in just the couple hours at the park. Taylor was having a blast playing with my cousin's little girl, they were born a week apart and are best of friends when they are together, but they don't get to see each other enough since we live 5 hours away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because they look so sweet



Love the outfit on her.  And great pics.  Isn't it fun getting a new camera.  I am due for one soon (the dial on mine is sticking a bit) and can't wait to start shopping for it.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I have the dress for the CHinese Auction one step from being done and I need opinions.....This is the basic dress. (It is sewn together now the pic was before the skirt & top were sewn together.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the front "apron" too much? I think I really like it like this. But wanted some of the pros thoughts before I sew it together. And do you think this is too much for a Beef n Beer Chinese Auction or do you think I would raise more money by putting it on ebay? ( It is for the Breast Cancer 3day in Philly - I will be walking if I can get enough money raised.)  I have enough time to make something simpler for the Auction if you think it would do better on ebay. TIA,
> Carol



I think it is great.  Hard to say where it will raise the most money.  Sometimes it just depends on who is there, or looking at that time.  I have had stuff sell at a Cancer fundraiser for quite a bit, but the kids pyjamas I brought to a school fundraiser did not even sell. (with like a $5 minimum bid, and the parents from our school are well off)


----------



## tricia

Tyler finished a rag quilt this weekend that he made for his Auntie Barb.  He picked the fabric, cut it and sewed it all himself on his new machine.  The colours are bright, but Barb loves it cause it came from him. 









Also, I mostly finished a POTC bowling shirt this weekend.  I have not done the button holes or buttons yet cause I think it needs some skulls, and can't find any yet.  Guess I will have to hunt for some.













And one more cause he doesn't look quite as stunned in this photo.





Gonna have to pick a better photo spot next time.  Things are pretty busy with all the stuff on the fridge, and the shorts he is wearing etc.


----------



## PrincessKell

Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette is MrsMiller on here. She is super helpful. I am TinkaBelle on etsy. Although right now I only have my ebook for sale.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the Vida. I found out this evening that the mother did not put the dress on Serena for her birthday like I was told. I was also told that all of the other dresses that I made for her were not worn other than the first time for me to see her in them. I will not be sewing for her anymore.
> 
> Tomorrow I will post pics of Jenna in her 4th of July outfit.
> 
> Lori love the outfits and the pics are too cute. I expecially love the one of you and your kids.
> 
> Carol-I like the apron on  the front of the dress. I might have to copy something like that for Jenna. I think it would do good in either auction.



Seriously?? That sucks. Your stuff is so great! Heck the dress you made for Peach she still wears it! Im sorry they dont put your dresses on the baby. I wouldn't sew for her anymore either if its not wanted. 

I can't wait to see pictures of Jenna!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I have the dress for the CHinese Auction one step from being done and I need opinions.....This is the basic dress. (It is sewn together now the pic was before the skirt & top were sewn together.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my head I have always had this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the front "apron" too much? I think I really like it like this. But wanted some of the pros thoughts before I sew it together. And do you think this is too much for a Beef n Beer Chinese Auction or do you think I would raise more money by putting it on ebay? ( It is for the Breast Cancer 3day in Philly - I will be walking if I can get enough money raised.)  I have enough time to make something simpler for the Auction if you think it would do better on ebay. TIA,
> Carol


Wow that is beautiful.  I love the front Apron and the dragonfly buttons.  I agree with the PP who recommended a minimum starting bid for the auction.  I am not sure what a Chinese Auction is though.  Is it similiar to a silent auction?  I think you might raise more money if you put it on ebay and mention that it is to raise money for the Breast Cancer 3day.  Good Luck it is beautiful and you put a lot of work into it!


karamat said:


> I finished another top for our upcoming WDW trip... I hope this will fit Megan in December.  I made a patchwork bucket hat for her a couple of months ago, and then made another one this weekend from the same size, and it _just barely_ fits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished this outfit for Megan.  There is a dog show in town weekend after next, so I thought she needed something cute to wear.


Those are adorable!  The A-line Mickey is really cute.  I like the dog show A-line too.  But could you post a little bigger picture?


mirandag819 said:


> Ok I am back in town now and have some pics of Taylor in her 4th of July outfit now. I love my camera, I think I took like 800 pictures in just the couple hours at the park. Taylor was having a blast playing with my cousin's little girl, they were born a week apart and are best of friends when they are together, but they don't get to see each other enough since we live 5 hours away.
> 
> Here is Taylor reading her shirt to us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling (or skipping while twirling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see I added Mickey to the hairbows, had to Disneyfy it.... I need to practice making hairbows though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am excited to finally get nonblurry good swing pictures.... I have tried and tried to get a good swing picture for years, but they never look great.... I think I have 100 swing pictures from yesterday that I like. I really love the camera, now I just need to learn how to really use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because they look so sweet



Beautiful outfit and I love the pictures.  What kind of camera did you get?  I just got a new camera for my birthday too.  Mine is a Canon Powershot SX10IS


----------



## jham

Love all the 4th customs and photos! My girls had to wear last year's. Good thing they still fit! The boys just wore flag tees


----------



## tricia

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Beautiful outfit and I love the pictures.  What kind of camera did you get?  I just got a new camera for my birthday too.  Mine is a Canon Powershot SX10IS



How do you like the Canon?  That is one I may be looking at.



jham said:


> Love all the 4th customs and photos! My girls had to wear last year's. Good thing they still fit! The boys just wore flag tees



They look great.  It is awesome that you can get two 4th of July parties out of the same dresses.


----------



## eeyore3847

mirandag819 said:


> Just because I am excited to finally get nonblurry good swing pictures.... I have tried and tried to get a good swing picture for years, but they never look great.... I think I have 100 swing pictures from yesterday that I like. I really love the camera, now I just need to learn how to really use it.



Taylor is so sweet in that outfit and she looks so darn cute. I really like the swing picture..you should scrapbook that in a black and white print!

Lori


----------



## jham

Here are some photos of Lily from a photoshoot (playing with my new camera) the other day. My friend Jen made the pillowcase dresses, I made the ruffle pants and peasant top.


----------



## xdanielleax

jham said:


> Here are some photos of Lily from a photoshoot (playing with my new camera) the other day. My friend Jen made the pillowcase dresses, I made the ruffle pants and peasant top.




She's so beautiful Jeanne.  I can't believe how big she's gotten!  I love the outfits!  So pretty!


----------



## jham

xdanielleax said:


> She's so beautiful Jeanne. I can't believe how big she's gotten! I love the outfits! So pretty!


 

Thanks Danielle!  I can't believe how big Violette is!  I loved her 4th outfit!


----------



## tricia

jham said:


> Here are some photos of Lily from a photoshoot (playing with my new camera) the other day. My friend Jen made the pillowcase dresses, I made the ruffle pants and peasant top.



Great shots.  And pretty outfits.  What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## jham

tricia said:


> Great shots. And pretty outfits. What kind of camera did you get?


 
I got the Canon Rebel xsi.  I think Canon in general is a pretty good brand.  My point and shoot is also a Canon.  I also have a Nikon coolpix and I hate it.


----------



## Mirb1214

In case you haven't guessed, I like working with Fat Quarters [/QUOTE]

One more question.  What pattern do you use for the bodice?  I recently did the simply sweet for a tigger fabrique I had and I had to lengthen it to make it long enough.  Do you use simply sweet, stripwork jumper, or something else entirely? 

Thanks!


----------



## eeyore3847

PrincessKell said:


> Lori, love the outfits, glad the kids love the movie! You look so happy!



Thank you and  I am sooo happy!

Lori


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thanks Everyone for the compliments on the dress. It is actually a Simply Sweet not a Feliz. I don't own that pattern so I changed the Simply Sweet. A Chinese Auction is where they buy tickets and put them in the bucket for what they want to win and a winning ticket is drawn out of the bucket. At least that was how it was explained to me.  I think I will put this on ebay as long as I get the other dress finished. I am going to do a quick Simply Sweet Phillies dress. Thanks everyone!
Carol


----------



## mirandag819

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Wow that is beautiful.  I love the front Apron and the dragonfly buttons.  I agree with the PP who recommended a minimum starting bid for the auction.  I am not sure what a Chinese Auction is though.  Is it similiar to a silent auction?  I think you might raise more money if you put it on ebay and mention that it is to raise money for the Breast Cancer 3day.  Good Luck it is beautiful and you put a lot of work into it!
> 
> Those are adorable!  The A-line Mickey is really cute.  I like the dog show A-line too.  But could you post a little bigger picture?
> 
> 
> Beautiful outfit and I love the pictures.  What kind of camera did you get?  I just got a new camera for my birthday too.  Mine is a Canon Powershot SX10IS



Thanks! It is a Nikon D90 SLR..... I swear I have bought at least 2 cameras a year for the past couple of years, trying to get pictures I liked. I hated how big SLRs are and didn't really want to learn to use one, but I finally gave in and decided that was the only way I was going to like the pictures I take. So far I have mostly used auto settings while playing around and learning how it works, but even in auto mode I have been very happy with it.


----------



## tadamom

Love all the outfits posted lately!!!!!!  Everyone is doing some amazing work!!!!

As some of you may know, we are going to Disney in October.  We are planning to do the Princess Breakfast in Epcot and we will dress Parker and my niece up in princess stuff but I'm thinking that I do not want to do full princess dresses b/c we will not be going back to the resort afterwards to let them change and I don't think wearing those big dresses all day will be very comfortable and it will be hot.  However, I am making Michael and my little nephew Prince Charming outfits (red pants w/the white coats & gold trim) but I can easily fold those up after changing & place them in a bag.  I don't think big princess dresses will be that easy.  

I'm looking for ideas for Princessy things that they can wear, anybody got any pics to show me?

Also, do you think it will look bad or clash if the boys are in Prince costumes and the girls in something less costumey?  Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Has anyone heard from T????


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

tadamom said:


> Love all the outfits posted lately!!!!!!  Everyone is doing some amazing work!!!!
> 
> As some of you may know, we are going to Disney in October.  We are planning to do the Princess Breakfast in Epcot and we will dress Parker and my niece up in princess stuff but I'm thinking that I do not want to do full princess dresses b/c we will not be going back to the resort afterwards to let them change and I don't think wearing those big dresses all day will be very comfortable and it will be hot.  However, I am making Michael and my little nephew Prince Charming outfits (red pants w/the white coats & gold trim) but I can easily fold those up after changing & place them in a bag.  I don't think big princess dresses will be that easy.
> 
> I'm looking for ideas for Princessy things that they can wear, anybody got any pics to show me?
> 
> Also, do you think it will look bad or clash if the boys are in Prince costumes and the girls in something less costumey?  Any advice greatly appreciated




Can't help ya...Aisling insists on wearing her princess dresses despite the heat.  

But come and register your dates on our other thread.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2205560


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I have the dress for the CHinese Auction one step from being done and I need opinions.....This is the basic dress. (It is sewn together now the pic was before the skirt & top were sewn together.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my head I have always had this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the side & back pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the front "apron" too much? I think I really like it like this. But wanted some of the pros thoughts before I sew it together. And do you think this is too much for a Beef n Beer Chinese Auction or do you think I would raise more money by putting it on ebay? ( It is for the Breast Cancer 3day in Philly - I will be walking if I can get enough money raised.)  I have enough time to make something simpler for the Auction if you think it would do better on ebay. TIA,
> Carol


Carol, I LOVE this dress, it's absolutely gorgeous!  And agree, putting it on Ebay (with a minimum or reserve) is probably a good bet.



mirandag819 said:


> Ok I am back in town now and have some pics of Taylor in her 4th of July outfit now. I love my camera, I think I took like 800 pictures in just the couple hours at the park. Taylor was having a blast playing with my cousin's little girl, they were born a week apart and are best of friends when they are together, but they don't get to see each other enough since we live 5 hours away.
> 
> Here is Taylor reading her shirt to us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling (or skipping while twirling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see I added Mickey to the hairbows, had to Disneyfy it.... I need to practice making hairbows though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am excited to finally get nonblurry good swing pictures.... I have tried and tried to get a good swing picture for years, but they never look great.... I think I have 100 swing pictures from yesterday that I like. I really love the camera, now I just need to learn how to really use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because they look so sweet


She looks wonderful; I bet Daddy was proud of his little princess and her mama!


tricia said:


> Tyler finished a rag quilt this weekend that he made for his Auntie Barb.  He picked the fabric, cut it and sewed it all himself on his new machine.  The colours are bright, but Barb loves it cause it came from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mostly finished a POTC bowling shirt this weekend.  I have not done the button holes or buttons yet cause I think it needs some skulls, and can't find any yet.  Guess I will have to hunt for some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more cause he doesn't look quite as stunned in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to pick a better photo spot next time.  Things are pretty busy with all the stuff on the fridge, and the shorts he is wearing etc.


Tell your DS great job on the quilt!  I love the POTC shirt!


jham said:


> Love all the 4th customs and photos! My girls had to wear last year's. Good thing they still fit! The boys just wore flag tees


Glad you got another chance to wear them, they're great!  Super photos, too


jham said:


> Here are some photos of Lily from a photoshoot (playing with my new camera) the other day. My friend Jen made the pillowcase dresses, I made the ruffle pants and peasant top.



Beautiful!  Both the outfits and, of course, the model!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tricia said:


> Tyler finished a rag quilt this weekend that he made for his Auntie Barb.  He picked the fabric, cut it and sewed it all himself on his new machine.  The colours are bright, but Barb loves it cause it came from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mostly finished a POTC bowling shirt this weekend.  I have not done the button holes or buttons yet cause I think it needs some skulls, and can't find any yet.  Guess I will have to hunt for some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more cause he doesn't look quite as stunned in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to pick a better photo spot next time.  Things are pretty busy with all the stuff on the fridge, and the shorts he is wearing etc.



I really like the quilt 

I love the Pirate Bowling shirt did you use pillow case to make it?  My son would love that.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> L I found out this evening that the mother did not put the dress on Serena for her birthday like I was told. I was also told that all of the other dresses that I made for her were not worn other than the first time for me to see her in them. I will not be sewing for her anymore.



I'm sorry.  That's so hard for me to understand...you do fantastic stuff!  

But, now you'll have more time to sew for your little princess right?


----------



## lovesdumbo

mirandag819 said:


> Thanks! It is a Nikon D90 SLR..... I swear I have bought at least 2 cameras a year for the past couple of years, trying to get pictures I liked. I hated how big SLRs are and didn't really want to learn to use one, but I finally gave in and decided that was the only way I was going to like the pictures I take. So far I have mostly used auto settings while playing around and learning how it works, but even in auto mode I have been very happy with it.




Love your photos!  I got a D90 last October and am still learning how to use it.  I did buy a DVD on amazon and that helped.  I also bought a book but honestly haven't read too much of that yet.


----------



## emcreative

tricia said:


>




Tyler, your quilt is AWESOME dude! Too bad you aren't closer so you could show ME how to sew!  

I love the quilt, and I love how you really put thought into the fabrics!  It's a "Tyler Original" and that ROCKS!


----------



## mrsmiller

tadamom said:


> Love all the outfits posted lately!!!!!!  Everyone is doing some amazing work!!!!
> 
> As some of you may know, we are going to Disney in October.  We are planning to do the Princess Breakfast in Epcot and we will dress Parker and my niece up in princess stuff but I'm thinking that I do not want to do full princess dresses b/c we will not be going back to the resort afterwards to let them change and I don't think wearing those big dresses all day will be very comfortable and it will be hot.  However, I am making Michael and my little nephew Prince Charming outfits (red pants w/the white coats & gold trim) but I can easily fold those up after changing & place them in a bag.  I don't think big princess dresses will be that easy.
> 
> I'm looking for ideas for Princessy things that they can wear, anybody got any pics to show me?
> 
> Also, do you think it will look bad or clash if the boys are in Prince costumes and the girls in something less costumey?  Any advice greatly appreciated




This is the number one request I always get from my customers, they want comfy princesses dresses...how about simple sundresses for the day...

I hate to repeat pictures,,,,(please forgive me is just to give you an idea)





I made cinderella halter sundress, (sorry do not have the pictures as customer requested for me not to post them) but it was really cute and I know the girl  loved it, ( she send me a beautiful thank you card)...

and also I've seen a beautiful snow white dress here ( forgot who posted!!) using CarlaC peasant pattern ... it was a beauty and sleeping beauty sundress by revrob, !!!!!

also if you ahve the simply sweet pattern by Carla the possibilities are endless!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tricia said:


> How do you like the Canon?  That is one I may be looking at.


So far I like it a lot.  I was trying to read a book about how to use it and I was having a hard time.  Next week we are going to visit some friends in Panama City, FL they are both photographers and I am hoping to get some lessons on how to use it from them.  I do much better if someone shows me rather than try to read.  Our older camera was just a 6 megapixel Canon Powershot.  It fits nicely in your pocket but I wanted some better quality pictures.


jham said:


> Love all the 4th customs and photos! My girls had to wear last year's. Good thing they still fit! The boys just wore flag tees


I love the fabrics you used.  Glad you got one more year of use out of them.


jham said:


> Here are some photos of Lily from a photoshoot (playing with my new camera) the other day. My friend Jen made the pillowcase dresses, I made the ruffle pants and peasant top.


Your pictures came out great and I love those outfits.  I have some of the flower print in the first picture.  It is so pretty.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thanks Everyone for the compliments on the dress. It is actually a Simply Sweet not a Feliz. I don't own that pattern so I changed the Simply Sweet. A Chinese Auction is where they buy tickets and put them in the bucket for what they want to win and a winning ticket is drawn out of the bucket. At least that was how it was explained to me.  I think I will put this on ebay as long as I get the other dress finished. I am going to do a quick Simply Sweet Phillies dress. Thanks everyone!
> Carol


Thank you for the explanation.  I think ebay would raise more money and Good Luck with the Phillies dress.


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Has anyone heard from T????


I was wondering the same thing?  I hope she is holding that dear sweet baby.


tadamom said:


> Love all the outfits posted lately!!!!!!  Everyone is doing some amazing work!!!!
> 
> As some of you may know, we are going to Disney in October.  We are planning to do the Princess Breakfast in Epcot and we will dress Parker and my niece up in princess stuff but I'm thinking that I do not want to do full princess dresses b/c we will not be going back to the resort afterwards to let them change and I don't think wearing those big dresses all day will be very comfortable and it will be hot.  However, I am making Michael and my little nephew Prince Charming outfits (red pants w/the white coats & gold trim) but I can easily fold those up after changing & place them in a bag.  I don't think big princess dresses will be that easy.
> 
> I'm looking for ideas for Princessy things that they can wear, anybody got any pics to show me?
> 
> Also, do you think it will look bad or clash if the boys are in Prince costumes and the girls in something less costumey?  Any advice greatly appreciated



How about a princess inspired sundress?  I think Revrob made a really pretty one it was Aurora.


----------



## mirandag819

Wow sorta off topic..... but has anyone noticed how much the banners on the top of the page match what we are talking about.... I have noticed before that it really seemed to fit, but never noticed the exact topic. I said something about the Nikon D90, and now there was a banner for the Nikon D90..... it wasn't there before. I have seen similar things before, but it just made me really notice it and wonder if there is some sorta thing that picks up keywords from what we post and change the ad, or is that just a huge coincidence?


----------



## emcreative

mommyof3princess has made some GREAT ones for my girls, maybe PM her for some info on how she did it?

I don't have the "official" pics yet but here are the crafting ones?






Cinderella sun dress.






Belle sun dress.[/QUOTE]

(I think the lilo skirt is still my fav, though!





Lilo hula top.






Lilo hula skirt/shorts  )


----------



## Rebecuberduber

minnie2 said:


> So sad!
> 
> What about shirts that say 'Grandpa's pixie dust' or 'Grandpa's little Magic'?  Then you can do them in different fabric but they would all say the same thing .  Then add matching skirts or shirts.



Thank you!  I've been looking just now at the creative Disigns group.  I know you guys have used their designs on t-shirts, before.  For some reason I'm nervous about trying that since I've never done anything like that before.  I have bad experience with iron-on transfers.  I wish we had a better printer, too.  But that might be the best way to go, since I don't have an embroidery machine.  We have a new embroidery company in town, but I don't know what their rates are, yet.  Anyway, thanks!  You folks have my gears turning, now.   




tricia said:


> Oh I really like the Mickey A-Line.  And I see that the fabric is from old sheets, so the rest of us are out of luck.



Oh, is it a sheet?  Too bad.  The print looked so familiar to me, for some reason.  I wonder what I'm thinking of??  Maybe I saw it on ebay at some point in my life.  Who knows.


----------



## LisaZoe

OK, how did I miss the fabric swap thread? I was looking through the first post in this thread (see, I eventually follow the rules ) and saw a mention of a fabric swap with a link to the thread. The timing is perfect as I had already been thinking I needed to let some fabric go to homes where it will be used and not just left in storage. If I happen to get some in return, that doesn't mean I fell off my fabric 'diet', right?  Anyway, I found some photos I'd taken in the past of the fabric to show and will be considering what other prints can move on. It's just so hard parting with any because I can't help but feel I'll find the perfect thing to make with the fabric just as I send it off.  Of course I too often feel that way when I start to use some fabric and end up never using it... just in case.


----------



## mrsmiller

jham said:


> Here are some photos of Lily from a photoshoot (playing with my new camera) the other day. My friend Jen made the pillowcase dresses, I made the ruffle pants and peasant top.




Wow!!! Beautiful pictures!!! the outfits 

QUOTE=tricia;32580919]Tyler finished a rag quilt this weekend that he made for his Auntie Barb.  He picked the fabric, cut it and sewed it all himself on his new machine.  The colours are bright, but Barb loves it cause it came from him. 









Also, I mostly finished a POTC bowling shirt this weekend.  I have not done the button holes or buttons yet cause I think it needs some skulls, and can't find any yet.  Guess I will have to hunt for some.













And one more cause he doesn't look quite as stunned in this photo.





Gonna have to pick a better photo spot next time.  Things are pretty busy with all the stuff on the fridge, and the shorts he is wearing etc.[/QUOTE

the POTC shirt is just amazing!!!!
Love that your son made the quilt




jham said:


> Love all the 4th customs and photos! My girls had to wear last year's. Good thing they still fit! The boys just wore flag tees




what beautiful princesses you have !!:Love the outfits too!!!


----------



## kjbrown

Whew!  I'm caught back up (again).  Couldn't read everything, but sooooo many cute pics have been posted!

The good news for me, I've picked a few days to take off and sew!!  So hopefully, after July 24th, I'll be able to post some pics of stuff I've made.  It's been a while!  My stash piles keep glaring at me whenever I walk past my sewing area.


----------



## tricia

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I really like the quilt
> 
> I love the Pirate Bowling shirt did you use pillow case to make it?  My son would love that.






emcreative said:


> Tyler, your quilt is AWESOME dude! Too bad you aren't closer so you could show ME how to sew!
> 
> I love the quilt, and I love how you really put thought into the fabrics!  It's a "Tyler Original" and that ROCKS!



Thanks.  I will have to show Tyler the boards tonight, cause he loves it when people quote him.

Yes, that is a pillowcase.  I got it at Walmart.  I am going to use the other side to make a matching one for my Dnef who is coming to WDW with us in Sept.



mirandag819 said:


> Wow sorta off topic..... but has anyone noticed how much the banners on the top of the page match what we are talking about.... I have noticed before that it really seemed to fit, but never noticed the exact topic. I said something about the Nikon D90, and now there was a banner for the Nikon D90..... it wasn't there before. I have seen similar things before, but it just made me really notice it and wonder if there is some sorta thing that picks up keywords from what we post and change the ad, or is that just a huge coincidence?



Not a coincidence.  They pick up key words from the thread.


----------



## tricia

mrsmiller said:


> the POTC shirt is just amazing!!!!
> Love that your son made the quilt



Thank you.  I don't think I have ever seen a  smilie in reference to my stuff.  Thanks again. 

And I just found some skull buttons at my local fabric shop.  Not exactly what I wanted, but DS will be pleased with them and I am happy that they only cost $3 for enough buttons for both shirts.


----------



## livndisney

tadamom said:


> Love all the outfits posted lately!!!!!!  Everyone is doing some amazing work!!!!
> 
> As some of you may know, we are going to Disney in October.  We are planning to do the Princess Breakfast in Epcot and we will dress Parker and my niece up in princess stuff but I'm thinking that I do not want to do full princess dresses b/c we will not be going back to the resort afterwards to let them change and I don't think wearing those big dresses all day will be very comfortable and it will be hot.  However, I am making Michael and my little nephew Prince Charming outfits (red pants w/the white coats & gold trim) but I can easily fold those up after changing & place them in a bag.  I don't think big princess dresses will be that easy.
> 
> I'm looking for ideas for Princessy things that they can wear, anybody got any pics to show me?
> 
> Also, do you think it will look bad or clash if the boys are in Prince costumes and the girls in something less costumey?  Any advice greatly appreciated



You know Morgan is all about cool and comfy princess style LOL. Here are some I have done of the last couple of years. 






 (Look how young she looks)






 (Made for the original Big Give)






 (Her first Tink set)

And of course....


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Cindee...I don't think I've ever seen the Tink set before...very cute!!!


----------



## emcreative

*ANOTHER STRIPWORK SKIRT QUESTION:
*


So, I decided I'm a glutton for punishment and I'm making Emmy (12, women's size 12) a stripwork skirt.  REmember I'm a sewing moron, so just cutting out the strips and sewing them together took me 7.5 hours.  I told her for mother's day I want breakfast in bed..for a week!    )

Anyhoo she's a little old for "ruffles" at the bottom of the skirt.  Could I use a relatively narrow quilt binding to finish off the bottom edge instead?  Or will it bulk up too much?

Thanks.

(You know, we realy need this smilie for when I post this stuff:


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Cindee...I don't think I've ever seen the Tink set before...very cute!!!



I made this a couple of years ago, I need to dig the pics out and send them to you. Morgan wore this when she smacked Peter Pan on the hind end.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> I made this a couple of years ago, I need to dig the pics out and send them to you. Morgan wore this when she smacked Peter Pan on the hind end.



LOVE that girls sass!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Has anyone heard from T????



She posted on facebook this morning that she is having a Harry Potter marathon with the kids.  I haven't heard anything about a baby arriving yet.


----------



## emcreative

Cindee, how could you not post the bigger version of your little princess with Mulan?  That is one of my favorite pictures EVER!


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> *ANOTHER STRIPWORK SKIRT QUESTION:
> *
> 
> 
> So, I decided I'm a glutton for punishment and I'm making Emmy (12, women's size 12) a stripwork skirt.  REmember I'm a sewing moron, so just cutting out the strips and sewing them together took me 7.5 hours.  I told her for mother's day I want breakfast in bed..for a week!    )
> 
> Anyhoo she's a little old for "ruffles" at the bottom of the skirt.  Could I use a relatively narrow quilt binding to finish off the bottom edge instead?  Or will it bulk up too much?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (You know, we realy need this smilie for when I post this stuff:



I would use double fold bias tape in a coordinating color - it is actually very easy and finishes a skirt or dress off nicely


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

NaeNae said:


> She posted on facebook this morning that she is having a Harry Potter marathon with the kids.  I haven't heard anything about a baby arriving yet.



I asked how many children she was having that HP marathon with but no answer


----------



## NiniMorris

I need some help...please.

I've planned out all the outfits/dresses, except for one.  Garden Grill.  This is our last night there, and my DS8's Birthday.  I am out of ideas.  I have the Simply Sweet, A-line, Stripwork Jumper by Carla C and the round neck by That Darn Cat...(YCMT has gotten quite a lot of my money this month!) (as well as Scallopinni Skirt, Peasant Blouse and the Easy Fits)...So far all the patterns have been easy, so I have no problem making any of them...just ran out of ideas!  I walked through Joann's for 2 hours today hoping for inspiration, and was at Wal Mart last night for an hour...so far, nothing is making me think Garden Grill...

Since we aren't going to spend much time at EPCOT that night, I'm not really wanting too much in the way of 'different worlds".  Any ideas?  


This was easy when I started with Minnie Mouse....lots of inspiration and ideas!

Nini Morris


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> LOVE that girls sass!!!!



And BOY is she full of it today

She just spent 10 minutes arguing with me about her math. It is right because she just KNOWS it is 

Oh and the book is wrong


----------



## NiniMorris

tricia said:


> Tyler finished a rag quilt this weekend that he made for his Auntie Barb.  He picked the fabric, cut it and sewed it all himself on his new machine.  The colours are bright, but Barb loves it cause it came from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Tyler,
> 
> I think your quilt is fantastic!  You did a great job!  I love your color selection and your execution.  Keep up the good work.  Speaking as a semi-professional quilter, I am always happy to see young people enjoy their first quilt.  Tell Auntie Barb to take good care of it.  One day it will be worth a pretty penny...once you become a famous quilter!
> 
> Nini


----------



## Piper

NiniMorris said:


> I need some help...please.
> 
> I've planned out all the outfits/dresses, except for one. Garden Grill. This is our last night there, and my DS8's Birthday. I am out of ideas. I have the Simply Sweet, A-line, Stripwork Jumper by Carla C and the round neck by That Darn Cat...(YCMT has gotten quite a lot of my money this month!) (as well as Scallopinni Skirt, Peasant Blouse and the Easy Fits)...So far all the patterns have been easy, so I have no problem making any of them...just ran out of ideas! I walked through Joann's for 2 hours today hoping for inspiration, and was at Wal Mart last night for an hour...so far, nothing is making me think Garden Grill...
> 
> Since we aren't going to spend much time at EPCOT that night, I'm not really wanting too much in the way of 'different worlds". Any ideas?
> 
> 
> This was easy when I started with Minnie Mouse....lots of inspiration and ideas!
> 
> Nini Morris


 

If you want easy, how about denim bottoms and a t-shirt with bandana print mickey head?


----------



## jeniamt

tricia said:


> Tyler finished a rag quilt this weekend that he made for his Auntie Barb.  He picked the fabric, cut it and sewed it all himself on his new machine.  The colours are bright, but Barb loves it cause it came from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mostly finished a POTC bowling shirt this weekend.  I have not done the button holes or buttons yet cause I think it needs some skulls, and can't find any yet.  Guess I will have to hunt for some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more cause he doesn't look quite as stunned in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to pick a better photo spot next time.  Things are pretty busy with all the stuff on the fridge, and the shorts he is wearing etc.



Great quilt!  Where did you find the POTC fabric?  Awesome!



mrsmiller said:


> This is the number one request I always get from my customers, they want comfy princesses dresses...how about simple sundresses for the day...
> 
> I hate to repeat pictures,,,,(please forgive me is just to give you an idea)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made cinderella halter sundress, (sorry do not have the pictures as customer requested for me not to post them) but it was really cute and I know the girl  loved it, ( she send me a beautiful thank you card)...
> 
> and also I've seen a beautiful snow white dress here ( forgot who posted!!) using CarlaC peasant pattern ... it was a beauty and sleeping beauty sundress by revrob, !!!!!
> 
> also if you ahve the simply sweet pattern by Carla the possibilities are endless!!!!!!!



That dress is amazing!  You do such a great job!!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

I have some fabric that is an not-quite-white, red and black that I got at Hancock fabrics. It is kind of vintage/retro looking. I was going to make a portrait peasant dress out of it and use that fabric for the sleeves and the skirt and use a solid red for the bodice. I would like to use a minnie head applique with the old style hat with the flower. Red with white dots for the hat won't work b/c the fabric is not bright white and I don't think solid red would look right against the red bodice. Would a small black and  white dot look ok? or a black and white stripe? Or is that too much of a variation on her hat for it to look right? Any opinions/suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Jennia

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all; I lost my quote, so I'm going to go back and try again, but in the meantime, wanted to let ya know what I've been working on this week.
> 
> Made two outfits for the kids:
> 4th of July-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Zoo-



Very cute, I love seeing sibling outfits! 



Rymer said:


> here is my very first attempt at sewing a dress!



Looks great! 



abc123mom said:


> I've made two.  I'm very much a beginner sewer and thought they were pretty easy.  I just elongated the pattern and flared it out a bit.  It worked well and I will probably make more in the future...now if I could just find the time!  Here are the two I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!!



Those are cute! 



NiniMorris said:


> OK.. picture time.. This is my first attempt, so hopefully I won't embarass myself too much!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be making a similar one for DGD2 in a dress length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is the cupcake dress fiasco!  I really like the CarlaC A line dress... and it was soooo easy!  MY DD9 will be making one in this pattern for DGD2's second birthday in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini Morris



I think they turned out very well, which pattern did you use for the minnie top? 



Mirb1214 said:


> Here is the complete outfit.  I accidently hit the wrong button before getting all my pics in one post.



Soo cute, love the trim you used too! 



KARAJ said:


> Thank you that looks like it would be fast and simple (my two favorite things in sewing!!) I will for sure try this when we get back because................................We leave for our 1st DW vacation in 16 hours!!!!!!!



WHOO HOO! Have a great time!!! 



xdanielleax said:


> I finished Violette's 4th outfit last night.  It had been so long since I last sewed.  It took me more time than I thought.  I made the hat this morning.  It's my 1st pageboy.  I was rushed for time and didn't put a liner in it..oh well.  Today is probably the only day she'll wear that one anyway.  The capris are just ones I got from Old Navy.  If the darn top hadn't taken so long, I would've made her some shorts



Cute, and love the hat! 



twob4him said:


> Hope you are all having a great 4th of July!  Here's a big THANK YOU to all of our troups, military personal, and their families!
> 
> Here are some things I have made lately...all cased I am sure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says... Got Spot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I post this already??? sorry...if I did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking...going to try to back up and catch up...sorry I have been so MIA on this thread lately!



Wow everything looks so nice! I especially love the dalmation dress! 



jeniamt said:


> Here we go, this morning's bike parade:
> 
> Easy Fit Pants made into shorts (I take 2 inches off the top otherwise the shorts would be up to G's armpits) and headband by me.  Shirt by walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, didn't make anything here but I didn't want to leave him out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 1am last night I appliqued 3 stars to a onsie for the babe.  Bad picture, I'll try to get a better one later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Vida I used to make the tutorial (yet to come).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city parade is this evening.  Phew, I'm tired.



How super patriotic, love it all, the Vida looks great!


----------



## ireland_nicole

livndisney said:


> You know Morgan is all about cool and comfy princess style LOL. Here are some I have done of the last couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look how young she looks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Made for the original Big Give)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Her first Tink set)
> 
> And of course....


Every time I see that Mulan pic, I melt; I also really love the Tink set!



emcreative said:


> *ANOTHER STRIPWORK SKIRT QUESTION:
> *
> 
> 
> So, I decided I'm a glutton for punishment and I'm making Emmy (12, women's size 12) a stripwork skirt.  REmember I'm a sewing moron, so just cutting out the strips and sewing them together took me 7.5 hours.  I told her for mother's day I want breakfast in bed..for a week!    )
> 
> Anyhoo she's a little old for "ruffles" at the bottom of the skirt.  Could I use a relatively narrow quilt binding to finish off the bottom edge instead?  Or will it bulk up too much?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (You know, we realy need this smilie for when I post this stuff:


I agree; extra wide double fold bias tape will do the trick; just put it on w/ one side on each side of your fabric and straight stich; easy peasy lemon squeezy!


NiniMorris said:


> I need some help...please.
> 
> I've planned out all the outfits/dresses, except for one.  Garden Grill.  This is our last night there, and my DS8's Birthday.  I am out of ideas.  I have the Simply Sweet, A-line, Stripwork Jumper by Carla C and the round neck by That Darn Cat...(YCMT has gotten quite a lot of my money this month!) (as well as Scallopinni Skirt, Peasant Blouse and the Easy Fits)...So far all the patterns have been easy, so I have no problem making any of them...just ran out of ideas!  I walked through Joann's for 2 hours today hoping for inspiration, and was at Wal Mart last night for an hour...so far, nothing is making me think Garden Grill...
> 
> Since we aren't going to spend much time at EPCOT that night, I'm not really wanting too much in the way of 'different worlds".  Any ideas?
> 
> 
> This was easy when I started with Minnie Mouse....lots of inspiration and ideas!
> 
> Nini Morris


If you don't mind something a little more complex, what about a stripwork jumper with the characters embroidered or appliqued on some of the panels?  Like Chip, Dale, etc.  and you could do maybe a combination of "country" type fabrics, like lightweight denim, the red bandana print piper was talking about, etc.


3huskymom said:


> I have some fabric that is an not-quite-white, red and black that I got at Hancock fabrics. It is kind of vintage/retro looking. I was going to make a portrait peasant dress out of it and use that fabric for the sleeves and the skirt and use a solid red for the bodice. I would like to use a minnie head applique with the old style hat with the flower. Red with white dots for the hat won't work b/c the fabric is not bright white and I don't think solid red would look right against the red bodice. Would a small black and  white dot look ok? or a black and white stripe? Or is that too much of a variation on her hat for it to look right? Any opinions/suggestions would be appreciated!



I think the black w/ small polka dots would be super cute; you could do a yellow flower coming up from it and it would be all the "classic" minnie colors; I think it would be adorable.


----------



## teresajoy

NaeNae said:


> Hope Arminda gets to feeling better so you can enjoy the rest of you time.
> 
> I belong to that club. Ginny, GoofyG, was born on her due date.



What a good girl Ginny was!!!  

Arminda got to feeling better Sunday, so we made it to the convention all day. Then, when we got home that night, she was not doing so well again. Today though, she seems fine. We had Chinese buffet on the way home, I think that was part of the problem! 



aimeeg said:


> I really like the girls dresses but the S did not show up well in pics. It looked cute in person though. boo hoo I am happy with the bows though. I am not a confident bow maker. I am a confident bow buyer.
> ]


cute pictures Aimee, and your bow comment just made me laugh! 


NiniMorris said:


> In a little over two hours, my DD9 made this for her niece's birthday next month.  She will be 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, to anyone who is on the fence about CarlaC's A-line dress... if my daughter can do it, I know you can!!
> 
> 
> Don't you just hate it when a momma starts to brag!!!
> 
> 
> Nini Morris



WONDERFUL!!! That is so pretty!!! I saw that material and wanted it so bad, but I put it back. I wish I would have bought it, this outfit is just gorgeous! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I finally have a pic of something that I made. This is a birthday dress that I made for my cousin's little girl. She just turned 1 and that is the smallest size of the Vida pattern and it is huge on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Serena Lilly. Isn't she a cutie. I made her a size newborn dress for her shower gift and she still wears it.


That is so pretty! What a pity she doesn't wear it! 




Picabo said:


> Hey there -I just found this thread and am amazed at the talent you all have!  SOOOO jealous that I don't have the skills to make the adorable clothing that you all can!  I was looking on your photobucket account and did a member search here for *linnettevl *and cannot find her anywhere!  Anyone know how I can contact her here by PM?
> 
> ALSO I tried to find many of you on ebay and can't.  TIPS??



You can just PM people if you see something they made you like. 





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I have the dress for the CHinese Auction one step from being done and I need opinions.....This is the basic dress. (It is sewn together now the pic was before the skirt & top were sewn together.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the front "apron" too much? I think I really like it like this. But wanted some of the pros thoughts before I sew it together. And do you think this is too much for a Beef n Beer Chinese Auction or do you think I would raise more money by putting it on ebay? ( It is for the Breast Cancer 3day in Philly - I will be walking if I can get enough money raised.)  I have enough time to make something simpler for the Auction if you think it would do better on ebay. TIA,
> Carol



Very cute!!! It reminds me of Lydia's Wall-E dress I made her last summer. I don't really understand the Chinese Auction thing, I think I would go with Ebay. 



jham said:


> Here are some photos of Lily from a photoshoot (playing with my new camera) the other day. My friend Jen made the pillowcase dresses, I made the ruffle pants and peasant top.



Awww, Lily is so cute! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Has anyone heard from T????



She went kayaking over the weekend and got a sunburn on her legs. She is still pregnant, don't worry, she has a few of us on her contact list, so someone will let you guys know when she goes into labor and has that baby!   Yesterday was her due date, so it could be any time now. 



livndisney said:


> I made this a couple of years ago, I need to dig the pics out and send them to you. Morgan wore this when she smacked Peter Pan on the hind end.



I love all the outfits cindee! That Tink is adorable!! And, I just love seeing pictures of Morgan!! And, I bet the book IS wrong!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tricia-I love the POTC shirt you made for your son. It is too cool. 

Jeanne-Love the pics of Lilly and the ones of the kids for the 4th of July.



emcreative said:


> I'm sorry.  That's so hard for me to understand...you do fantastic stuff!
> 
> But, now you'll have more time to sew for your little princess right?


That is true. I also have a Frog Princess dress that is getting a lot of attention right now.


----------



## NiniMorris

Jennia...I used the Round Neck top/dress from That Darn Cat from YCMT.  Really easy..I've made a couple now.

I'm working on my first Strip Pieced Jumper even as we speak...er as I type...well you know what I mean!

Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Teresajoy.. my DIL did not like it.  She thought the fabric was too 'busy'.  I haven't told my DD9 yet...probably won't!  

BTW...My DGD2 thought it was 'pretty'!

Nini


----------



## Picabo

I'm absolutely in AMAZEMENT when I look at all the gorgeous things all of you can make! Makes me feel like such a dud of a mommy!   

Just wondering - can anyone tell me if it's hard for someone who's never sewn before to make Pillowcase dresses??  I'm looking for inexpensive ways to make my girls cute as a button for our Disney trip in December and love the style of the pillowcase dresses on lil girls!  I'm so tempted to try making one but not sure if it's biting off more than I can chew or not!


----------



## SallyfromDE

tricia said:


> Tyler finished a rag quilt this weekend that he made for his Auntie Barb.  He picked the fabric, cut it and sewed it all himself on his new machine.  The colours are bright, but Barb loves it cause it came from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mostly finished a POTC bowling shirt this weekend.  I have not done the button holes or buttons yet cause I think it needs some skulls, and can't find any yet.  Guess I will have to hunt for some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to pick a better photo spot next time.  Things are pretty busy with all the stuff on the fridge, and the shorts he is wearing etc.



I love the quilt. Did't he get a sewing machine for Xmas? I think it's pretty awesome. 

The bowling shirt is the best shirt I've seen for a boy yet. Is it a pillow case?



NiniMorris said:


> I need some help...please.
> 
> I've planned out all the outfits/dresses, except for one.  Garden Grill.  This is our last night there, and my DS8's Birthday.  I am out of ideas.  I have the Simply Sweet, A-line, Stripwork Jumper by Carla C and the round neck by That Darn Cat...(YCMT has gotten quite a lot of my money this month!) (as well as Scallopinni Skirt, Peasant Blouse and the Easy Fits)...So far all the patterns have been easy, so I have no problem making any of them...just ran out of ideas!  I walked through Joann's for 2 hours today hoping for inspiration, and was at Wal Mart last night for an hour...so far, nothing is making me think Garden Grill...
> 
> Since we aren't going to spend much time at EPCOT that night, I'm not really wanting too much in the way of 'different worlds".  Any ideas?
> 
> 
> This was easy when I started with Minnie Mouse....lots of inspiration and ideas!
> 
> Nini Morris



Do they still have the characters? They used to dress up as farmers, with overalls, the straw hat.


----------



## xdanielleax

So, I've been dying to go back to Disney World.  First it was baby fever...now it's Disney fever! lol...Disney Destinations sent me a pincode for $58/night in a value or $89 in a moderate for 8/22/09-10/01/09.  And since DH is military he gets a 5 day park hopper for free and each additional family member is $99.  It's just too good to pass up and I'm really trying to convince DH.  He however, is not really a Disney enthusiast..hehe..If I bring it up too much I become nagging and it will never happen  So just wish me luck that I can get him to agree.  Sure, I'll be like 24 weeks preggo...but I don't care!  I really want to go!! hehe ok, just had to get it out


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

3huskymom said:


> I have some fabric that is an not-quite-white, red and black that I got at Hancock fabrics. It is kind of vintage/retro looking. I was going to make a portrait peasant dress out of it and use that fabric for the sleeves and the skirt and use a solid red for the bodice. I would like to use a minnie head applique with the old style hat with the flower. Red with white dots for the hat won't work b/c the fabric is not bright white and I don't think solid red would look right against the red bodice. Would a small black and  white dot look ok? or a black and white stripe? Or is that too much of a variation on her hat for it to look right? Any opinions/suggestions would be appreciated!


I think I would make a solid black hat with a white flower and yellow center.  


emcreative said:


> *ANOTHER STRIPWORK SKIRT QUESTION:
> *
> 
> 
> So, I decided I'm a glutton for punishment and I'm making Emmy (12, women's size 12) a stripwork skirt.  REmember I'm a sewing moron, so just cutting out the strips and sewing them together took me 7.5 hours.  I told her for mother's day I want breakfast in bed..for a week!    )
> 
> Anyhoo she's a little old for "ruffles" at the bottom of the skirt.  Could I use a relatively narrow quilt binding to finish off the bottom edge instead?  Or will it bulk up too much?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (You know, we realy need this smilie for when I post this stuff:


No dunce caps needed.  I think it is a perfectly reasonable question.  Better to ask now than to have to use a seam ripper.  I agree with Adi that double fold bias tape would be a great alternative to a ruffle.


Adi12982 said:


> I would use double fold bias tape in a coordinating color - it is actually very easy and finishes a skirt or dress off nicely





NaeNae said:


> She posted on facebook this morning that she is having a Harry Potter marathon with the kids.  I haven't heard anything about a baby arriving yet.


Poor dear.  I hope she's not too uncomfortable.


NiniMorris said:


> I need some help...please.
> 
> I've planned out all the outfits/dresses, except for one.  Garden Grill.  This is our last night there, and my DS8's Birthday.  I am out of ideas.  I have the Simply Sweet, A-line, Stripwork Jumper by Carla C and the round neck by That Darn Cat...(YCMT has gotten quite a lot of my money this month!) (as well as Scallopinni Skirt, Peasant Blouse and the Easy Fits)...So far all the patterns have been easy, so I have no problem making any of them...just ran out of ideas!  I walked through Joann's for 2 hours today hoping for inspiration, and was at Wal Mart last night for an hour...so far, nothing is making me think Garden Grill...
> 
> Since we aren't going to spend much time at EPCOT that night, I'm not really wanting too much in the way of 'different worlds".  Any ideas?
> 
> 
> This was easy when I started with Minnie Mouse....lots of inspiration and ideas!
> 
> Nini Morris


How about some overalls with a Mickey Head applique with bandanna print or maybe there is a quilting fabric with some little vegetables all over it?


----------



## jenb1023

Picabo said:


> I'm absolutely in AMAZEMENT when I look at all the gorgeous things all of you can make! Makes me feel like such a dud of a mommy!
> 
> Just wondering - can anyone tell me if it's hard for someone who's never sewn before to make Pillowcase dresses??  I'm looking for inexpensive ways to make my girls cute as a button for our Disney trip in December and love the style of the pillowcase dresses on lil girls!  I'm so tempted to try making one but not sure if it's biting off more than I can chew or not!



I have not touched a sewing machine since 8th grade home ec and made two pillowcase dresses over the weekend.  The first one took awhile until I figured everything out and what worked for me but I knocked the second one out in an hour.  I will try to post a photo later (I think I took one).  You can do it!


----------



## Picabo

jenb1023 said:


> I have not touched a sewing machine since 8th grade home ec and made two pillowcase dresses over the weekend.  The first one took awhile until I figured everything out and what worked for me but I knocked the second one out in an hour.  I will try to post a photo later (I think I took one).  You can do it!



YES! Please post pix of your dresses! How awsome you were able to do not just one but a 2nd one as well!  So you did it without a sewing machine or you did use one?  I don't have one but my FIL has one I can have - my MIL died 3 yrs ago and so it's been sitting unused.  I'd have to figure out how to use the thing - like you it has been since high school since I've touched one!    If not using a sewing machine - is there an EASY way to do the hem on the heckline, etc?  AND if I wanted to add some ruffle of some sort at the bottom, how do I attach that? (Sewing machine, eh??)

Where's the best place to buy the DIsney applique's?  Is there an online source that is cheaper than buying them at Joann fabric or Walmart, etc?  And any secret to finding good deals on ribbons and embellishments?


----------



## aimeeg

mrsmiller said:


> This is the number one request I always get from my customers, they want comfy princesses dresses...how about simple sundresses for the day...
> 
> I hate to repeat pictures,,,,(please forgive me is just to give you an idea)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made cinderella halter sundress, (sorry do not have the pictures as customer requested for me not to post them) but it was really cute and I know the girl  loved it, ( she send me a beautiful thank you card)...
> 
> and also I've seen a beautiful snow white dress here ( forgot who posted!!) using CarlaC peasant pattern ... it was a beauty and sleeping beauty sundress by revrob, !!!!!
> 
> also if you ahve the simply sweet pattern by Carla the possibilities are endless!!!!!!!



I have done a bunch of cotton princess dresses. I love doing them because the possibilities are endless!







































emcreative said:


> *ANOTHER STRIPWORK SKIRT QUESTION:
> *
> 
> 
> So, I decided I'm a glutton for punishment and I'm making Emmy (12, women's size 12) a stripwork skirt.  REmember I'm a sewing moron, so just cutting out the strips and sewing them together took me 7.5 hours.  I told her for mother's day I want breakfast in bed..for a week!    )
> 
> Anyhoo she's a little old for "ruffles" at the bottom of the skirt.  Could I use a relatively narrow quilt binding to finish off the bottom edge instead?  Or will it bulk up too much?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (You know, we realy need this smilie for when I post this stuff:



I think your plan sounds perfect. I would go with the double fold bias tape in a contrasting color.


----------



## Stephres

NiniMorris said:


> I need some help...please.
> 
> I've planned out all the outfits/dresses, except for one.  Garden Grill.  This is our last night there, and my DS8's Birthday.  I am out of ideas.  I have the Simply Sweet, A-line, Stripwork Jumper by Carla C and the round neck by That Darn Cat...(YCMT has gotten quite a lot of my money this month!) (as well as Scallopinni Skirt, Peasant Blouse and the Easy Fits)...So far all the patterns have been easy, so I have no problem making any of them...just ran out of ideas!  I walked through Joann's for 2 hours today hoping for inspiration, and was at Wal Mart last night for an hour...so far, nothing is making me think Garden Grill...
> 
> Since we aren't going to spend much time at EPCOT that night, I'm not really wanting too much in the way of 'different worlds".  Any ideas?
> 
> 
> This was easy when I started with Minnie Mouse....lots of inspiration and ideas!
> 
> Nini Morris



I made this for the father/daughter western theme dance but I can see something like this for garden grill. 








NiniMorris said:


> Teresajoy.. my DIL did not like it.  She thought the fabric was too 'busy'.  I haven't told my DD9 yet...probably won't!
> 
> BTW...My DGD2 thought it was 'pretty'!
> 
> Nini



That is awful! I wouldn't tell her either, I think she did a great job and it is totally cute!


----------



## mirandag819

I have something I am a little confused about. I am wanting to make a few shirts for me and my sister (maybe my mom too), to match DD's outfits on our Disney trip. I will probably do just a few applique t-shirts or tank tops for us. I was also thinking of adding our names to the shirts, but here is where I am confused. I love the disney font much better then the default fonts of my machine (Brother PE 700 II). I have seen on etsy where you can buy the disney font, but how does that work. Do you literally send 1 letter at a time to your embroidery machine and have to move the needle position after each one? Or can you type the name on your computer first and then send it (I figure you probably need editing software?? Which I don't have), or can you send multiple letters to your machine one at a time and then actually form the word and stitch them at once? 

Anyone bought the disney font without editing software? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jennia

3huskymom said:


> Gotta catch up here for today. I wanted to share a pic of Hayleigh from today and a pic of the three of us in our customs. My husband is all into having shirts for our next trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize anything new with my signature???



Cute, love matching family stuff! 



jeniamt said:


> Speaking of Mulan... wouldn't this top be cute with a pair of easy fit pants.  You could do a mulan applique on one pant leg and another character on the other leg.  Too bad no one in my house are big Mulan fans.
> 
> http://www.sewitup.com/kyoto.html


Love that pattern, saved it to my loooong list of "someday" buys! 



aimeeg said:


> Happy 4th of July!!!
> 
> We had a very nice LONG day. I have some tired kiddies today!!!
> 
> Our day was full of Popsicles, bbqs, swimming and fireworks on the boat. Jeniamt watched the same fireworks last night. Small world huh
> 
> This is my all time favorite picture of my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the girls dresses but the S did not show up well in pics. It looked cute in person though. boo hoo I am happy with the bows though. I am not a confident bow maker. I am a confident bow buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were on our way to Pop's house. They love Daddy's Jeep-o.



Love all the outfits, smocking is so sweet on little girls! 



NiniMorris said:


> In a little over two hours, my DD9 made this for her niece's birthday next month.  She will be 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, to anyone who is on the fence about CarlaC's A-line dress... if my daughter can do it, I know you can!!
> 
> 
> Don't you just hate it when a momma starts to brag!!!
> 
> 
> Nini Morris



Wow, amazing! What a talented dd you have! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I finally have a pic of something that I made. This is a birthday dress that I made for my cousin's little girl. She just turned 1 and that is the smallest size of the Vida pattern and it is huge on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Serena Lilly. Isn't she a cutie. I made her a size newborn dress for her shower gift and she still wears it.



That's lovely, and what a pretty name! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Well it was a great day! Went to see the early show of Ice Age in 3d. Kids loved it!
> here they are leaving in there 4th outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we came home and had a cute little pool to play in.. not a fab pool, but it was something. had to get creative for the 4th! Even the dogs kept going in and out of the pool. very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



All three of your kids look so sweet! 



emcreative said:


> I swear this thread needs a diabetic warning...the kids are so SWEET!  I love the 4th outfits, and the big poofy hairbows!!!  They make my (childless) friend cringe, and I just want to pinch their little pigtailed faces!!
> 
> Big news from here today:
> 
> Ferb (who is now 14.5 mos old, but was a preemie) finally made the "ma ma ma!" noise today!!!!!!!!



YAY!! That's just about one of the sweetest moments ever when you hear your child say your name. 



minnie2 said:


> Nicole's Hermione shirt.  I have to give a big thank you to EMCreative she sent me this picture and Nik just loved it!



Ohhhhh I LOVE this! Great job! 



karamat said:


> I have a pretty good fabric stash, but I'd still be interested in something like this.  All too often I get an idea in my head and then can't find all of the fabrics in one place (and I HATE paying multiple shipping charges.)
> 
> I finished another top for our upcoming WDW trip... I hope this will fit Megan in December.  I made a patchwork bucket hat for her a couple of months ago, and then made another one this weekend from the same size, and it _just barely_ fits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished this outfit for Megan.  There is a dog show in town weekend after next, so I thought she needed something cute to wear.



Cute, like the dog show outfit! 



mirandag819 said:


> Ok I am back in town now and have some pics of Taylor in her 4th of July outfit now. I love my camera, I think I took like 800 pictures in just the couple hours at the park. Taylor was having a blast playing with my cousin's little girl, they were born a week apart and are best of friends when they are together, but they don't get to see each other enough since we live 5 hours away.
> 
> Here is Taylor reading her shirt to us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling (or skipping while twirling)



Your little girl is so stunning and that outfit is precious on her! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I have the dress for the CHinese Auction one step from being done and I need opinions.....This is the basic dress. (It is sewn together now the pic was before the skirt & top were sewn together.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my head I have always had this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the side & back pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the front "apron" too much? I think I really like it like this. But wanted some of the pros thoughts before I sew it together. And do you think this is too much for a Beef n Beer Chinese Auction or do you think I would raise more money by putting it on ebay? ( It is for the Breast Cancer 3day in Philly - I will be walking if I can get enough money raised.)  I have enough time to make something simpler for the Auction if you think it would do better on ebay. TIA,
> Carol



I think it would look great either way, though I do like the apron! It would probably go for more on ebay, more people on there who are interested in customs probably.


----------



## pixiefrnd

mirandag819 said:


> I have something I am a little confused about. I am wanting to make a few shirts for me and my sister (maybe my mom too), to match DD's outfits on our Disney trip. I will probably do just a few applique t-shirts or tank tops for us. I was also thinking of adding our names to the shirts, but here is where I am confused. I love the disney font much better then the default fonts of my machine (Brother PE 700 II). I have seen on etsy where you can buy the disney font, but how does that work. Do you literally send 1 letter at a time to your embroidery machine and have to move the needle position after each one? Or can you type the name on your computer first and then send it (I figure you probably need editing software?? Which I don't have), or can you send multiple letters to your machine one at a time and then actually form the word and stitch them at once?
> 
> Anyone bought the disney font without editing software?
> 
> Thanks!






Unfortunately if you don't have software then yes you would have to send 1 letter at a time to your machine and line it up with the other letters.  I would be glad to help you out to make it easier for you to do the shirts I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Mirb1214

Picabo said:


> I'm absolutely in AMAZEMENT when I look at all the gorgeous things all of you can make! Makes me feel like such a dud of a mommy!
> 
> Just wondering - can anyone tell me if it's hard for someone who's never sewn before to make Pillowcase dresses??  I'm looking for inexpensive ways to make my girls cute as a button for our Disney trip in December and love the style of the pillowcase dresses on lil girls!  I'm so tempted to try making one but not sure if it's biting off more than I can chew or not!



The pillowcase tops/dresses are a BREEZE!  That is what I started out sewing in Feb. and I recently sewed a simply sweet top, and a halter top and capris from a McCall's pattern.  Pillowcase tops is a great way to test the waters with sewing I think.


----------



## emcreative

I'm gonna try to catch up later on all the awesome stuff you ladies (where's tom??) have been posting today.  I'm still fighting with Emmy's skirt, lol!

I did want to post up some stuff today.  I DID NOT SEW IT!  Melissa did the sewing, we "collaborated" about fabrics and ideas but she was the genius behind almost all of it.  Please forgive Lizzie (the darker shorter haired girl) she had a very hard weekend with her biodad so it took her a while to get into the spirit of it.  Look at her smile, though, with her Lilo dress!!!  She and Melissa did a lot of planning on it together and she put it on and was in LOVE!  She is my tomboy who usually hates dresses, so that she asked for these and loves them is HUGE.  Hannah is the smaller girl with pigtails, she's my diva- notice she decided that Cindy's dress needed gloves, lol!  You MUST have satin gloves to dine with the princesses,  I guess!  Let me know if this is too big and I'll resize.







To explain pirate day- My father in law was in a very bad accident about two years ago.  He was working construction and another worker ran over his foot (bending it backward onto itself) with a fork lift.  He was in the hospital almost a year, fighting hard to be able to save his foot.  Eventually it was decided it would probably be healthier (not such an infection risk, end up with better mobility) by having it amputated.  It was such a hard thing for him to do, he is a very independent man, but he knew the choice had to be made.
Eventually they fitted him for a prosthetic bottom leg.  The top under his knee is very much like a "peg leg."  When they had him go pick out fabric to seal on the top of it under the plastic coating..he picked a skull and crossbones!  Yes, my FIL has a "REAL" pirate peg leg!  To us it was like the first sign that yes, he was going to be fine, and was even having some "fun"/accepting what had happened.  So we decided one day at Disney we would ALL be pirates!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> I'm gonna try to catch up later on all the awesome stuff you ladies (where's tom??) have been posting today.  I'm still fighting with Emmy's skirt, lol!
> 
> I did want to post up some stuff today.  I DID NOT SEW IT!  Melissa did the sewing, we "collaborated" about fabrics and ideas but she was the genius behind almost all of it.  Please forgive Lizzie (the darker shorter haired girl) she had a very hard weekend with her biodad so it took her a while to get into the spirit of it.  Look at her smile, though, with her Lilo dress!!!  She and Melissa did a lot of planning on it together and she put it on and was in LOVE!  She is my tomboy who usually hates dresses, so that she asked for these and loves them is HUGE.  Hannah is the smaller girl with pigtails, she's my diva- notice she decided that Cindy's dress needed gloves, lol!  You MUST have satin gloves to dine with the princesses,  I guess!  Let me know if this is too big and I'll resize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To explain pirate day- My father in law was in a very bad accident about two years ago.  He was working construction and another worker ran over his foot (bending it backward onto itself) with a fork lift.  He was in the hospital almost a year, fighting hard to be able to save his foot.  Eventually it was decided it would probably be healthier (not such an infection risk, end up with better mobility) by having it amputated.  It was such a hard thing for him to do, he is a very independent man, but he knew the choice had to be made.
> Eventually they fitted him for a prosthetic bottom leg.  The top under his knee is very much like a "peg leg."  When they had him go pick out fabric to seal on the top of it under the plastic coating..he picked a skull and crossbones!  Yes, my FIL has a "REAL" pirate peg leg!  To us it was like the first sign that yes, he was going to be fine, and was even having some "fun"/accepting what had happened.  So we decided one day at Disney we would ALL be pirates!



That is such a sweet story; I love your family's sense of humor- can y'all adopt me, too?  The dresses are even cuter on the girls than on their own- just think, soon we might catch a glimpse of phineas and ferb, too


----------



## luvinyou

emcreative said:


> *ANOTHER STRIPWORK SKIRT QUESTION:
> *
> 
> 
> So, I decided I'm a glutton for punishment and I'm making Emmy (12, women's size 12) a stripwork skirt.  REmember I'm a sewing moron, so just cutting out the strips and sewing them together took me 7.5 hours.  I told her for mother's day I want breakfast in bed..for a week!    )
> 
> Anyhoo she's a little old for "ruffles" at the bottom of the skirt.  Could I use a relatively narrow quilt binding to finish off the bottom edge instead?  Or will it bulk up too much?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (You know, we realy need this smilie for when I post this stuff:



I like to add a co-ordinating band at the bottom of twirl skirts because I really dislike ruffling.  Something like this:
















This isn't a stripwork, but I believe it was a women's size 12ish


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Another question ... sorry to be asking so many, lately!!  I'm just trying to come up with a game plan for the sewing for our trip, now that it's official.  Has anyone ever used the Disney Fabric Art panels in garment sewing?  I've got a Princess Minnie Mouse one that I've been holding onto for a while trying to figure out what to do with it.  The recommendations on the package are for pillow cases or bags, but I thought it might be cool to use as the top of a Simply Sweet dress, or something.  I just don't know if the fabric type lends itself to that well, or not.  Do you guys know what I'm referring to or have any thoughts on that??  Thanks!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Rebecuberduber said:


> Another question ... sorry to be asking so many, lately!!  I'm just trying to come up with a game plan for the sewing for our trip, now that it's official.  Has anyone ever used the Disney Fabric Art panels in garment sewing?  I've got a Princess Minnie Mouse one that I've been holding onto for a while trying to figure out what to do with it.  The recommendations on the package are for pillow cases or bags, but I thought it might be cool to use as the top of a Simply Sweet dress, or something.  I just don't know if the fabric type lends itself to that well, or not.  Do you guys know what I'm referring to or have any thoughts on that??  Thanks!!!



I think Linette has done it and I am sure more then just her. Oh Cathy, was your snow white panel back part one too? for the big give?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Rebecuberduber said:


> Another question ... sorry to be asking so many, lately!!  I'm just trying to come up with a game plan for the sewing for our trip, now that it's official.  Has anyone ever used the Disney Fabric Art panels in garment sewing?  I've got a Princess Minnie Mouse one that I've been holding onto for a while trying to figure out what to do with it.  The recommendations on the package are for pillow cases or bags, but I thought it might be cool to use as the top of a Simply Sweet dress, or something.  I just don't know if the fabric type lends itself to that well, or not.  Do you guys know what I'm referring to or have any thoughts on that??  Thanks!!!



I have wondered this also...have seen many of these on that auction site and wondered also.


----------



## mirandag819

tadamom said:


> Love all the outfits posted lately!!!!!!  Everyone is doing some amazing work!!!!
> 
> As some of you may know, we are going to Disney in October.  We are planning to do the Princess Breakfast in Epcot and we will dress Parker and my niece up in princess stuff but I'm thinking that I do not want to do full princess dresses b/c we will not be going back to the resort afterwards to let them change and I don't think wearing those big dresses all day will be very comfortable and it will be hot.  However, I am making Michael and my little nephew Prince Charming outfits (red pants w/the white coats & gold trim) but I can easily fold those up after changing & place them in a bag.  I don't think big princess dresses will be that easy.
> 
> I'm looking for ideas for Princessy things that they can wear, anybody got any pics to show me?
> 
> Also, do you think it will look bad or clash if the boys are in Prince costumes and the girls in something less costumey?  Any advice greatly appreciated



Here is a dress I made last month for DD to wear to the Epcot princess breakfast... I am going to put a pettiskirt under it to dress it up for the meal, and then since it will be hot in August she can take the petti off after we eat and I can put it in my backpack with a travel sized spacebag and she will just have more of a sundress on. 














Then I also made Cinderella's workdress to wear into the BBB.


----------



## sheridee32

karebear1 said:


> Ok- I'll do what I can to help, bu I have yet to cut fabric with my cricut!
> 
> Here's what I have read on how to cut fabric;
> 
> 1- it's mostly  a trial and error thing. Be patient, and try using small adjustments on speed and pressure if it doesn't cut right for you. ALWAYS experiment on fabric scraps first to make sure it'll cut how you want it to on the good stuff! For best results use a cotton type fabric- one that would be quilting quality fabric.
> 
> 2- Use a new cutting mat so it's nice and sticky, set you blade to 4 or 5 and your speed to medium. You do not need the deep cut blade,  the regular one is just fine, just make sure it's new as well.
> 
> 3- Use ULTRA Heat N Bond- iron it to the wrong side of  the fabric and put that on your mat, fabric side up. Cut away. You may just want to hold it down lightly to be sure it won't slip while it cuts or at least when it starts cutting.
> 
> 4- just keep trying if it doesn't work- it will eventually!  GOOD LUCK!



Thank you so musch for taking the time to help I will try it in a little bit


----------



## PrincessKell

jham said:


> Here are some photos of Lily from a photoshoot (playing with my new camera) the other day. My friend Jen made the pillowcase dresses, I made the ruffle pants and peasant top.



Seriously, Lily just gets cuter everytime I see her. I dont know how she does it but she does! 



emcreative said:


> *ANOTHER STRIPWORK SKIRT QUESTION:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I decided I'm a glutton for punishment and I'm making Emmy (12, women's size 12) a stripwork skirt.  REmember I'm a sewing moron, so just cutting out the strips and sewing them together took me 7.5 hours.  I told her for mother's day I want breakfast in bed..for a week!    )
> 
> Anyhoo she's a little old for "ruffles" at the bottom of the skirt.  Could I use a relatively narrow quilt binding to finish off the bottom edge instead?  Or will it bulk up too much?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (You know, we realy need this smilie for when I post this stuff:



I add cuffs alot over ruffles at the bottoms. I bet a cuff would make it look more grown up.  or bias tape would be good too.



Picabo said:


> I'm absolutely in AMAZEMENT when I look at all the gorgeous things all of you can make! Makes me feel like such a dud of a mommy!
> 
> Just wondering - can anyone tell me if it's hard for someone who's never sewn before to make Pillowcase dresses??  I'm looking for inexpensive ways to make my girls cute as a button for our Disney trip in December and love the style of the pillowcase dresses on lil girls!  I'm so tempted to try making one but not sure if it's biting off more than I can chew or not!



I think that pillowcase dresses are a great starter dress to make.  They can be super simple, or you can fancy them up and still have it cost little!  I think that you can do it!  Its super fun and addicting. you will be sewin like a champ in no time at all!



xdanielleax said:


> So, I've been dying to go back to Disney World.  First it was baby fever...now it's Disney fever! lol...Disney Destinations sent me a pincode for $58/night in a value or $89 in a moderate for 8/22/09-10/01/09.  And since DH is military he gets a 5 day park hopper for free and each additional family member is $99.  It's just too good to pass up and I'm really trying to convince DH.  He however, is not really a Disney enthusiast..hehe..If I bring it up too much I become nagging and it will never happen  So just wish me luck that I can get him to agree.  Sure, I'll be like 24 weeks preggo...but I don't care!  I really want to go!! hehe ok, just had to get it out



Sending WDW pixie dust your way for a big fat YES from your dh!! That would be awesome. I feel ya. I totally have Disney fever all the time.



emcreative said:


> I'm gonna try to catch up later on all the awesome stuff you ladies (where's tom??) have been posting today.  I'm still fighting with Emmy's skirt, lol!
> 
> I did want to post up some stuff today.  I DID NOT SEW IT!  Melissa did the sewing, we "collaborated" about fabrics and ideas but she was the genius behind almost all of it.  Please forgive Lizzie (the darker shorter haired girl) she had a very hard weekend with her biodad so it took her a while to get into the spirit of it.  Look at her smile, though, with her Lilo dress!!!  She and Melissa did a lot of planning on it together and she put it on and was in LOVE!  She is my tomboy who usually hates dresses, so that she asked for these and loves them is HUGE.  Hannah is the smaller girl with pigtails, she's my diva- notice she decided that Cindy's dress needed gloves, lol!  You MUST have satin gloves to dine with the princesses,  I guess!  Let me know if this is too big and I'll resize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To explain pirate day- My father in law was in a very bad accident about two years ago.  He was working construction and another worker ran over his foot (bending it backward onto itself) with a fork lift.  He was in the hospital almost a year, fighting hard to be able to save his foot.  Eventually it was decided it would probably be healthier (not such an infection risk, end up with better mobility) by having it amputated.  It was such a hard thing for him to do, he is a very independent man, but he knew the choice had to be made.
> Eventually they fitted him for a prosthetic bottom leg.  The top under his knee is very much like a "peg leg."  When they had him go pick out fabric to seal on the top of it under the plastic coating..he picked a skull and crossbones!  Yes, my FIL has a "REAL" pirate peg leg!  To us it was like the first sign that yes, he was going to be fine, and was even having some "fun"/accepting what had happened.  So we decided one day at Disney we would ALL be pirates!



look how great those dresses and outfits look on them!! She did such a great job sewing them up.  I think the Lilo one is still my favorite too! totally gonna case that one of these days


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mirandag819 said:


> I have something I am a little confused about. I am wanting to make a few shirts for me and my sister (maybe my mom too), to match DD's outfits on our Disney trip. I will probably do just a few applique t-shirts or tank tops for us. I was also thinking of adding our names to the shirts, but here is where I am confused. I love the disney font much better then the default fonts of my machine (Brother PE 700 II). I have seen on etsy where you can buy the disney font, but how does that work. Do you literally send 1 letter at a time to your embroidery machine and have to move the needle position after each one? Or can you type the name on your computer first and then send it (I figure you probably need editing software?? Which I don't have), or can you send multiple letters to your machine one at a time and then actually form the word and stitch them at once?
> 
> Anyone bought the disney font without editing software?
> 
> Thanks!



I bought a bunch of names in the Disney Print from Pegasus embroidery.
If you just buy the font you can use a program called Sew What to create the names. 

She has a set of over 200 names.
http://pegasus-embroidery.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=79_97&products_id=411


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Hello everyone!!!! I hope everyone had a great 4th of July weekend.  I have fallen far, far behind on this thread, and don't think I am going to have time to go back and catch up but I did glance through the last few pages and love all the 4th of July customs!  My poor kids didn't have any this year...! 

Our trip is in less than a month, and I don't think I am even going to finish sewing all the customs that I have in mind.   Dh and I have been saying for the last few months that we should sell our current home.  Couple weeks ago, we look into building a new home and dropped by the builders' sales office and they showed us a "ready to move-in" inventory homes and we love the home!  So, if all goes as planned, we will own that home 5 days before we leave on our Disney vacation...and we hope to have our house ready to list around the same time...so I have been packing like crazy! 
  Wish us luck!! This is going to be a crazy month.!



emcreative said:


>



Love all those customs!  your girls are adorable.




mirandag819 said:


>



Wow..I love the Epcot Princess dress!  That looks like a lot of work!


----------



## snubie

emcreative said:


> I'm gonna try to catch up later on all the awesome stuff you ladies (where's tom??) have been posting today.  I'm still fighting with Emmy's skirt, lol!
> 
> I did want to post up some stuff today.  I DID NOT SEW IT!  Melissa did the sewing, we "collaborated" about fabrics and ideas but she was the genius behind almost all of it.  Please forgive Lizzie (the darker shorter haired girl) she had a very hard weekend with her biodad so it took her a while to get into the spirit of it.  Look at her smile, though, with her Lilo dress!!!  She and Melissa did a lot of planning on it together and she put it on and was in LOVE!  She is my tomboy who usually hates dresses, so that she asked for these and loves them is HUGE.  Hannah is the smaller girl with pigtails, she's my diva- notice she decided that Cindy's dress needed gloves, lol!  You MUST have satin gloves to dine with the princesses,  I guess!  Let me know if this is too big and I'll resize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To explain pirate day- My father in law was in a very bad accident about two years ago.  He was working construction and another worker ran over his foot (bending it backward onto itself) with a fork lift.  He was in the hospital almost a year, fighting hard to be able to save his foot.  Eventually it was decided it would probably be healthier (not such an infection risk, end up with better mobility) by having it amputated.  It was such a hard thing for him to do, he is a very independent man, but he knew the choice had to be made.
> Eventually they fitted him for a prosthetic bottom leg.  The top under his knee is very much like a "peg leg."  When they had him go pick out fabric to seal on the top of it under the plastic coating..he picked a skull and crossbones!  Yes, my FIL has a "REAL" pirate peg leg!  To us it was like the first sign that yes, he was going to be fine, and was even having some "fun"/accepting what had happened.  So we decided one day at Disney we would ALL be pirates!



All the outfits look great.  However, the story about your dad made me weepy.  I once worked with amputees (I was a physical therapist prior to being a SAHM) and got such a great feeling when a client would receive their final prosthesis and walk out the door independently.  So, for your dad.


----------



## DisneyKings

Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the Vida. I found out this evening that the mother did not put the dress on Serena for her birthday like I was told. I was also told that all of the other dresses that I made for her were not worn other than the first time for me to see her in them. I will not be sewing for her anymore.



That's just terrible!  After all your hard work I can't believe they didn't appreciate it.  If you need someone little to sew for I'll send you my address!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> So far I like it a lot.  I was trying to read a book about how to use it and I was having a hard time.  Next week we are going to visit some friends in Panama City, FL they are both photographers and I am hoping to get some lessons on how to use it from them.  I do much better if someone shows me rather than try to read.  Our older camera was just a 6 megapixel Canon Powershot.  It fits nicely in your pocket but I wanted some better quality pictures.



I live in PC!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aimeeg said:


> I have done a bunch of cotton princess dresses. I love doing them because the possibilities are endless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your plan sounds perfect. I would go with the double fold bias tape in a contrasting color.



Those sundresses are amazing!!!  I love how creative you were with that pattern.  Now I need that pattern too!!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

NiniMorris said:


> Teresajoy.. my DIL did not like it.  She thought the fabric was too 'busy'.  I haven't told my DD9 yet...probably won't!
> 
> BTW...My DGD2 thought it was 'pretty'!
> 
> Nini


I hate it when that happens. The dress was precious and I love that your 9yo made it for her niece. That is too sweet. Atleast the little one liked it.


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's Hayleigh's flip-flop dress I finished today. She'll be wearing this one to breakfast with Minnie at the Beach club.


----------



## jessesgirl

My stuff is not nearly as spectacular as all the others that are normally posted but I thought I would share anyway .. Here are some outfits for my 2yo to wear at Disney in a week in a half.. I still need/want to add something to the blue and pink dress I started it to look Cinderella-ish but it did not turn out that way  I also need to add embelishments to the Minnie/Mickey inspired dress, I just dont know what to add. I am still working on shirts for my 12yo to wear  and if there is time I will make shirts for me .. I also really want to make the little one a yellow Belle-ish dress.. I just dont know if there is enough time ..


----------



## jessesgirl

My stuff is not nearly as spectacular as all the others that are normally posted but I thought I would share anyway .. Here are some outfits for my 2yo to wear at Disney in a week in a half.. I still need/want to add something to the blue and pink dress I started it to look Cinderella-ish but it did not turn out that way  I also need to add embelishments to the Minnie/Mickey inspired dress, I just dont know what to add. I am still working on shirts for my 12yo to wear  and if there is time I will make shirts for me .. I also really want to make the little one a yellow Belle-ish dress.. I just dont know if there is enough time ..


----------



## Picabo

mirandag819 said:


> Here is a dress I made last month for DD to wear to the Epcot princess breakfast... I am going to put a pettiskirt under it to dress it up for the meal, and then since it will be hot in August she can take the petti off after we eat and I can put it in my backpack with a travel sized spacebag and she will just have more of a sundress on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I also made Cinderella's workdress to wear into the BBB.



WOW!!! How much time did it take to make that princess dress!?! That is truely amazing!  My DD3 just dropped her jaw when she saw it and said, "Mommy can I have one of those?"    (Don't I wish!)



jessesgirl said:


> My stuff is not nearly as spectacular as all the others that are normally posted but I thought I would share anyway .. Here are some outfits for my 2yo to wear at Disney in a week in a half.. I still need/want to add something to the blue and pink dress I started it to look Cinderella-ish but it did not turn out that way  I also need to add embelishments to the Minnie/Mickey inspired dress, I just dont know what to add. I am still working on shirts for my 12yo to wear  and if there is time I will make shirts for me .. I also really want to make the little one a yellow Belle-ish dress.. I just dont know if there is enough time ..



Not spectacular????  I beg to differ!  Just awsome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> That is such a sweet story; I love your family's sense of humor- can y'all adopt me, too?  The dresses are even cuter on the girls than on their own- just think, soon we might catch a glimpse of phineas and ferb, too



You're SO in!  Remember, we're a foster family...we LOVE having our family grow and grow and grow! (I told The Husband I was never again going to say we were done with have kids, because every time I say that we get more!)

Seriously though, I could use some family, but are you sure you want us crazy people in yours?

And you gotta know, August 7th this page will be plastered with so many pics of "phineas" and "ferb" you'll be sick of seeing them.  I have their adoption videos done and waiting (slide shows of pictures from when we met each of them to today!!)


----------



## emcreative

luvinyou said:


> I like to add a co-ordinating band at the bottom of twirl skirts because I really dislike ruffling.  Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a stripwork, but I believe it was a women's size 12ish




Daniela that looks REALLY good!  I couldn't find anything super exciting today so I had to do basic black.  (BTW my diva has that chatterbox shirt, I had to move really fast past the pic of the adorable skirt with it...it will be a while, I think, before I do this again.  I should NEVER have started with a skirt that took so many strips!)


----------



## eeyore3847

Finished 2 new Back to school sets!! WOO HOO!!! can not believe it is almost that time. I hope to finish one a day and then move on to halloween ...lol











Lori


----------



## luvinyou

emcreative said:


> Daniela that looks REALLY good!  I couldn't find anything super exciting today so I had to do basic black.  (BTW my diva has that chatterbox shirt, I had to move really fast past the pic of the adorable skirt with it...it will be a while, I think, before I do this again.  I should NEVER have started with a skirt that took so many strips!)



Well the chatterbox skirt was a 12-18 mos, so there wasn't much to sew   I can't wait to see your skirt, sometimes basic black is needed and adds just the right touch. I bet it looks awesome!


----------



## emcreative

luvinyou said:


> Well the chatterbox skirt was a 12-18 mos, so there wasn't much to sew   I can't wait to see your skirt, sometimes basic black is needed and adds just the right touch. I bet it looks awesome!



Well, my 12 yo picked out the fabrics and they probably aren't what I would choose, but hey, it's her skirt.  Even if it looks bad when I'm done, after 8 hours spent just cutting and sewing the strips together, she's wearing it no matter what!!!


----------



## mirandag819

Picabo said:


> WOW!!! How much time did it take to make that princess dress!?! That is truely amazing!  My DD3 just dropped her jaw when she saw it and said, "Mommy can I have one of those?"    (Don't I wish!)
> 
> 
> 
> Not spectacular????  I beg to differ!  Just awsome! Thanks for sharing!



Awww thanks! It took me a long time, probably about 60 hours, but it was only the 4th thing I had even sewn, so I was still very very slow.... I have gotten a little bit faster this month since I don't have to read directions every 2 seconds.


----------



## luvinyou

emcreative said:


> Well, my 12 yo picked out the fabrics and they probably aren't what I would choose, but hey, it's her skirt.  Even if it looks bad when I'm done, after 8 hours spent just cutting and sewing the strips together, she's wearing it no matter what!!!



I am sure it will look great, but as long as she loves it, that's all that matters!


----------



## jenb1023

Picabo said:


> YES! Please post pix of your dresses! How awsome you were able to do not just one but a 2nd one as well!  So you did it without a sewing machine or you did use one?  I don't have one but my FIL has one I can have - my MIL died 3 yrs ago and so it's been sitting unused.  I'd have to figure out how to use the thing - like you it has been since high school since I've touched one!    If not using a sewing machine - is there an EASY way to do the hem on the heckline, etc?  AND if I wanted to add some ruffle of some sort at the bottom, how do I attach that? (Sewing machine, eh??)



Well, I only got a photo of one of the dresses and DD was posing but you will get the idea.  It certainly doesn't compare to the other stuff on here but I am pretty proud of it - for those that missed my earlier post it is the first dress I have ever made (I made it this past weekend) and I have not touched a sewing machine since 8th grade.  DD loves it!

Thanks to Jeanne (jham) for her directions for a pillowcase dress - those are the ones I used with a little extra help!






To answer your other questions, I used a sewing machine - my MIL's that she let me take since she doesn't use it.  I am not sure about adding ruffles but wouldn't think it would be that hard.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Here are the girls 4th of July outfits. 












Like a dummy I forgot my camera so these are from my Cell phone. We were so close it looked like the fireworks were raining down on us. The show lasted for 30 mins Madi ended up falling asleep.  She didnt even wake up during the Finale  
I am off to catch up on the thread Katie was so generous to give everyone her cold.


----------



## Picabo

jenb1023 said:


> Thanks to Jeanne (jham) for her directions for a pillowcase dress - those are the ones I used with a little extra help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your other questions, I used a sewing machine - my MIL's that she let me take since she doesn't use it.  I am not sure about adding ruffles but wouldn't think it would be that hard.



SOOOO sweet!  What a cute pix, too!  Great job!  
I did a search to find Jeanne's directions for the dresses but can't seem to find. Is that posted anywhere? 

Anyone have any easy, cute skirts that can be made for preschool age kids??  EASY is key - I've never sewn before!  But DD refuses to wear anything but dresses and skirts! LOL


----------



## jenb1023

Picabo said:


> SOOOO sweet!  What a cute pix, too!  Great job!
> I did a search to find Jeanne's directions for the dresses but can't seem to find. Is that posted anywhere?
> 
> Anyone have any easy, cute skirts that can be made for preschool age kids??  EASY is key - I've never sewn before!  But DD refuses to wear anything but dresses and skirts! LOL



The directions are in the bookmarks linked in the first page of the thread - there are several different pillowcase dress directions in there.  Thanks for the compliments on the dress!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!

Tickled Pink!!






First time shirring!!  Loved it!!






DD and "Mia"


----------



## luvinyou

Picabo said:


> SOOOO sweet!  What a cute pix, too!  Great job!
> I did a search to find Jeanne's directions for the dresses but can't seem to find. Is that posted anywhere?
> 
> Anyone have any easy, cute skirts that can be made for preschool age kids??  EASY is key - I've never sewn before!  But DD refuses to wear anything but dresses and skirts! LOL



This skirt is very simple.  I used the tutorial to make this:





Jeanne (Jham) also wrote up a tutorial for a skirt, and it looks really easy

And the way I make my skirts when I want to "whip" one up is simple.  I decide how long I want my skirt to be and add 2 inches for seam allowance (ie. if desired finished length is 15inches, the cut length is 17 inches), then I find my waist measurment and double it for twirl (ie. waist is 25 inches, so cut length is 50inches)  So I cut a piece of fabric that is the length X the waist (so in this case 17inches X 50inches).  Now you just have to stitch the two short sides together, hem the bottom, and hem the casing and add elastic.  Simple!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

DisneyKings said:


> That's just terrible!  After all your hard work I can't believe they didn't appreciate it.  If you need someone little to sew for I'll send you my address!
> 
> 
> 
> I live in PC!


Cool!Are there any good fabric stores?? 


3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's flip-flop dress I finished today. She'll be wearing this one to breakfast with Minnie at the Beach club.


Very cute!  Perfect for the Beach Club


jessesgirl said:


> My stuff is not nearly as spectacular as all the others that are normally posted but I thought I would share anyway .. Here are some outfits for my 2yo to wear at Disney in a week in a half.. I still need/want to add something to the blue and pink dress I started it to look Cinderella-ish but it did not turn out that way  I also need to add embelishments to the Minnie/Mickey inspired dress, I just dont know what to add. I am still working on shirts for my 12yo to wear  and if there is time I will make shirts for me .. I also really want to make the little one a yellow Belle-ish dress.. I just dont know if there is enough time ..


These are adorable.  I think you did a beautiful job!


jenb1023 said:


> Well, I only got a photo of one of the dresses and DD was posing but you will get the idea.  It certainly doesn't compare to the other stuff on here but I am pretty proud of it - for those that missed my earlier post it is the first dress I have ever made (I made it this past weekend) and I have not touched a sewing machine since 8th grade.  DD loves it!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne (jham) for her directions for a pillowcase dress - those are the ones I used with a little extra help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your other questions, I used a sewing machine - my MIL's that she let me take since she doesn't use it.  I am not sure about adding ruffles but wouldn't think it would be that hard.


Wow!  What a great first dress!


Tykatmadismomma said:


> Here are the girls 4th of July outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a dummy I forgot my camera so these are from my Cell phone. We were so close it looked like the fireworks were raining down on us. The show lasted for 30 mins Madi ended up falling asleep.  She didnt even wake up during the Finale
> I am off to catch up on the thread Katie was so generous to give everyone her cold.


So cute!  I wish we could get close to our fireworks.  There isn't a good place to watch ours, there is always a tree or a building in the way.  I miss the days when I lived in Illinois and it was flat for miles and you could sit on the grass and watch them.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Ethan turned 5 last month.  I am finally getting around to posting some pictures.  We were planning on having his party at the park but there was a bad thunderstorm so we had to move the party indoors.

Here is his outfit his shirt says Walk the Plank,
and Captain Hook and Tick Tock Croc are on the shorts






My Nephew just turned 3, he loves Bob the Builder.  I made this outfit for him











Shorts


----------



## mirandag819

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and "Mia"



OMG Leslie that outfit is to die for! I love it! I love that headpiece too, did you make it? It is fab! 

I can't believe how grown up your DD looks in those pictures though, she looks at least 2 years older then she did the other day. She looks stunning though! 

Such a beautiful set!

Is that top a pattern? I love it, not that I know how to sheer or anything.


----------



## xdanielleax

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and "Mia"



Wow!  That is really beautiful!   I've always really loved your work.  You are definitely an inspiration to me


----------



## emcreative

Couple more:

The boys Pirate Outfits (with some creative editing, sorry) from Miss Missy:





And an AWESOME purse she sent me.  I loves it!


----------



## 2cutekidz

mirandag819 said:


> OMG Leslie that outfit is to die for! I love it! I love that headpiece too, did you make it? It is fab!
> 
> I can't believe how grown up your DD looks in those pictures though, she looks at least 2 years older then she did the other day. She looks stunning though!
> 
> Such a beautiful set!
> 
> Is that top a pattern? I love it, not that I know how to sheer or anything.





xdanielleax said:


> Wow!  That is really beautiful!   I've always really loved your work.  You are definitely an inspiration to me



Awww...Thanks ladies!   

Miranda - the front of the top is the Simply Sweet halter bodice, just made longer.  The shirring went alot easier than I expected!  Emily does look older, and taller in some of theother pictures too.  I did not make the hat.  It was made by an etsy designer.  (It's paper not fabric, but pretty sturdy)


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, that was strange...I was typing away and my post disappeared!  (It has been a long day!)

What I was trying to type was...look at all the phenomial things that everyone has posted in the last couple of hours!  I go upstairs to work on two stripwork jumpers and come back to find so many beautiful things!

Congratulations to the new sewers.  All your outfits look amazing!  (My DIL had never touched a sewing machine in her life...and I showed her how to do a pillowcase dress 2 weeks ago...she has now made 10 and has already sold 7 of them!  She improves so much with each one.  I had thought about having my daughter start with a pillowcase dress...but since she already knew how to use her machine, I decided on the A-line.  It was super easy and fast!) Keep up the sewing and it will become an obsession!

I just have to add...I now see why dresses like these are selling for so much on line.  They are EASY...but very labor intensive!  If I keep this up, I 'll have to break down and buy a serger! Finishing the seams with a zig zag stitch is so time consuming!  Now if only I had an embroidery machine as well......

Nini


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> Couple more:
> 
> The boys Pirate Outfits (with some creative editing, sorry) from Miss Missy:



the kids outfits are adorable!!!


----------



## twob4him

pixiefrnd said:


> Unfortunately if you don't have software then yes you would have to send 1 letter at a time to your machine and line it up with the other letters.  I would be glad to help you out to make it easier for you to do the shirts I am sending you a PM.



Can you please pm me also...cause I am having the same issue. I have to reset the hoop for each letter. bitb... thanks so much! 


jessica52877 said:


> I think Linette has done it and I am sure more then just her. Oh Cathy, was your snow white panel back part one too? for the big give?


Mine was  a picture printed out on fabric...so cool! I heat sealed it, put heat n bond on the back, ironed it on and zig zagged the edges. Lets see if I can find a pic. (I bought it from a lady on ebay by the way)...













NiniMorris said:


> Keep up the sewing and it will become an obsession!
> 
> I just have to add...I now see why dresses like these are selling for so much on line.  They are EASY...but very labor intensive!  If I keep this up, I 'll have to break down and buy a serger! Finishing the seams with a zig zag stitch is so time consuming!  Now if only I had an embroidery machine as well......
> 
> Nini



Muhaaaaaaa, another one addicted!!!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

emcreative said:


> Couple more:
> 
> The boys Pirate Outfits (with some creative editing, sorry) from Miss Missy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an AWESOME purse she sent me.  I loves it!



 They are too cute!!! I love the purse!


----------



## mirandag819

twob4him said:


> Can you please pm me also...cause I am having the same issue. I have to reset the hoop for each letter. bitb... thanks so much!
> 
> Mine was  a picture printed out on fabric...so cool! I heat sealed it, put heat n bond on the back, ironed it on and zig zagged the edges. Lets see if I can find a pic. (I bought it from a lady on ebay by the way)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhaaaaaaa, another one addicted!!!!



I told you before.... but I should say it again, I love both of those outfits, and that is an awesome way to use that fabric art...... Is it sturdy enough that you could actually use it as a bodice (if you were willing to loose like the top corners?)


----------



## twob4him

mirandag819 said:


> I told you before.... but I should say it again, I love both of those outfits, and that is an awesome way to use that fabric art...... Is it sturdy enough that you could actually use it as a bodice (if you were willing to loose like the top corners?)



Thank you about the outfits!  You would definately need other fabric under it...it is pretty thin. I make bodices with at least two and usually three layers of fabric and then put the applique on top of that. Let me know if you need more help


----------



## mirandag819

twob4him said:


> Thank you about the outfits!  You would definately need other fabric under it...it is pretty thin. I make bodices with at least two and usually three layers of fabric and then put the applique on top of that. Let me know if you need more help



Oh yeah of coarse, I always use 2-3 layers too, I was just wondering if it felt enough like regular fabric that you could use it as the "fashion fabric layer", or would it not look like a normal cotton would?


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> I have done a bunch of cotton princess dresses. I love doing them because the possibilities are endless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your plan sounds perfect. I would go with the double fold bias tape in a contrasting color.


I am so inspired by these!  They're great!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I bought a bunch of names in the Disney Print from Pegasus embroidery.
> If you just buy the font you can use a program called Sew What to create the names.
> 
> She has a set of over 200 names.
> http://pegasus-embroidery.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=79_97&products_id=411


Thanks for posting this!  Where can you get sew what from, and is it compatible with the PE 700ii?


3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's flip-flop dress I finished today. She'll be wearing this one to breakfast with Minnie at the Beach club.


Super cute!


jessesgirl said:


> My stuff is not nearly as spectacular as all the others that are normally posted but I thought I would share anyway .. Here are some outfits for my 2yo to wear at Disney in a week in a half.. I still need/want to add something to the blue and pink dress I started it to look Cinderella-ish but it did not turn out that way I also need to add embelishments to the Minnie/Mickey inspired dress, I just dont know what to add. I am still working on shirts for my 12yo to wear  and if there is time I will make shirts for me .. I also really want to make the little one a yellow Belle-ish dress.. I just dont know if there is enough time ..


What are you talking about?  These are wonderful- they'll be perfect for Disney and I really love the halter set; the fabrics are fab!


emcreative said:


> You're SO in!  Remember, we're a foster family...we LOVE having our family grow and grow and grow! (I told The Husband I was never again going to say we were done with have kids, because every time I say that we get more!)
> 
> Seriously though, I could use some family, but are you sure you want us crazy people in yours?
> 
> And you gotta know, August 7th this page will be plastered with so many pics of "phineas" and "ferb" you'll be sick of seeing them.  I have their adoption videos done and waiting (slide shows of pictures from when we met each of them to today!!)


um, yeah, did I somehow give you the impression I was stable?  I'm much more comfortable w/ crazy!  And btw, I already have their gotcha date in my calender.  Sending prayers and pixie dust for a smooth ending to the process.


eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 new Back to sc
> 
> hool sets!! WOO HOO!!! can not believe it is almost that time. I hope to finish one a day and then move on to halloween ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I love these!  It's so hard to come up w/ cool back to school ideas for dd, is it ok if I CASE this?


mirandag819 said:


> Awww thanks! It took me a long time, probably about 60 hours, but it was only the 4th thing I had even sewn, so I was still very very slow.... I have gotten a little bit faster this month since I don't have to read directions every 2 seconds.


Your post reminded me; I'm getting a new embroidery machine and it's all your fault!  You're always, like, my PE700ii this, and it's so cool that, and all your stuff is stinkin' gorgeous!!!!!  I still remember that first Boo dress you made, I've been coveting a 5x7 hoop ever since; well, happy birthday and merry christmas to me it's on it's way! (I hope- should probably check the tracking again...)  Anyway, question- if you don't have software, how'd ya get the words on the skirt?  Just wondering, because I'd love to CASE part of it, and just assumed you has software.  Did you use one of the included fonts?  Thanks for your patience while I ramble, I'm just so essited!


jenb1023 said:


> Well, I only got a photo of one of the dresses and DD was posing but you will get the idea.  It certainly doesn't compare to the other stuff on here but I am pretty proud of it - for those that missed my earlier post it is the first dress I have ever made (I made it this past weekend) and I have not touched a sewing machine since 8th grade.  DD loves it!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne (jham) for her directions for a pillowcase dress - those are the ones I used with a little extra help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your other questions, I used a sewing machine - my MIL's that she let me take since she doesn't use it.  I am not sure about adding ruffles but wouldn't think it would be that hard.


Awesome job!  Especially for your first dress!!!


Tykatmadismomma said:


> Here are the girls 4th of July outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a dummy I forgot my camera so these are from my Cell phone. We were so close it looked like the fireworks were raining down on us. The show lasted for 30 mins Madi ended up falling asleep.She didnt even wake up during the Finale
> I am off to catch up on the thread Katie was so generous to give everyone her cold.


Cute, cute, cute; sorry you're sick, though...


2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and "Mia"


Wow!!!!!  You're stuff is always, just too, too amazing!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Ethan turned 5 last month.  I am finally getting around to posting some pictures.  We were planning on having his party at the park but there was a bad thunderstorm so we had to move the party indoors.
> 
> Here is his outfit his shirt says Walk the Plank,
> and Captain Hook and Tick Tock Croc are on the shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nephew just turned 3, he loves Bob the Builder.  I made this outfit for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts


Love the outfits!  Sorry about the weather, but looks like ya had a great party anyway!


emcreative said:


> Couple more:
> 
> The boys Pirate Outfits (with some creative editing, sorry) from Miss Missy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an AWESOME purse she sent me.  I loves it!


You did a great job on those outfits!  I love them.


NiniMorris said:


> Well, that was strange...I was typing away and my post disappeared!  (It has been a long day!)
> 
> What I was trying to type was...look at all the phenomial things that everyone has posted in the last couple of hours!  I go upstairs to work on two stripwork jumpers and come back to find so many beautiful things!
> 
> Congratulations to the new sewers.  All your outfits look amazing!  (My DIL had never touched a sewing machine in her life...and I showed her how to do a pillowcase dress 2 weeks ago...she has now made 10 and has already sold 7 of them!  She improves so much with each one.  I had thought about having my daughter start with a pillowcase dress...but since she already knew how to use her machine, I decided on the A-line.  It was super easy and fast!) Keep up the sewing and it will become an obsession!
> 
> I just have to add...I now see why dresses like these are selling for so much on line.  They are EASY...but very labor intensive!  If I keep this up, I 'll have to break down and buy a serger! Finishing the seams with a zig zag stitch is so time consuming!  Now if only I had an embroidery machine as well......
> 
> Nini


hmmm... 5 months ago I said pretty much the same thing.  Got a serger for my Anniversary, and just talked DH into an embroidery machine for my Birthday and Christmas for the next couple years   just so ya know, this thread is incredibly addictive, and expensive- but sew, sew worth it!!!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Teresajoy.. my DIL did not like it.  She thought the fabric was too 'busy'.  I haven't told my DD9 yet...probably won't!
> 
> BTW...My DGD2 thought it was 'pretty'!
> 
> Nini



I wouldn't tell her! I love it and think it is really pretty!





aimeeg said:


> I have done a bunch of cotton princess dresses. I love doing them because the possibilities are endless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your plan sounds perfect. I would go with the double fold bias tape in a contrasting color.



Aimee, I don't think I've ever seen this Snow White dress!!! How clever, I love it! What kind of shoes did she wear with it?



emcreative said:


> I'm gonna try to catch up later on all the awesome stuff you ladies (where's tom??) have been posting today.  I'm still fighting with Emmy's skirt, lol!
> 
> I did want to post up some stuff today.  I DID NOT SEW IT!  Melissa did the sewing, we "collaborated" about fabrics and ideas but she was the genius behind almost all of it.  Please forgive Lizzie (the darker shorter haired girl) she had a very hard weekend with her biodad so it took her a while to get into the spirit of it.  Look at her smile, though, with her Lilo dress!!!  She and Melissa did a lot of planning on it together and she put it on and was in LOVE!  She is my tomboy who usually hates dresses, so that she asked for these and loves them is HUGE.  Hannah is the smaller girl with pigtails, she's my diva- notice she decided that Cindy's dress needed gloves, lol!  You MUST have satin gloves to dine with the princesses,  I guess!  Let me know if this is too big and I'll resize.



I love the outfits!





3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's flip-flop dress I finished today. She'll be wearing this one to breakfast with Minnie at the Beach club.


Is that Cape May's? We are eating there and wondered what to make the girls. What dothe characters wear?



jessesgirl said:


> My stuff is not nearly as spectacular as all the others that are normally posted but I thought I would share anyway .. Here are some outfits for my 2yo to wear at Disney in a week in a half.. I still need/want to add something to the blue and pink dress I started it to look Cinderella-ish but it did not turn out that way  I also need to add embelishments to the Minnie/Mickey inspired dress, I just dont know what to add. I am still working on shirts for my 12yo to wear  and if there is time I will make shirts for me .. I also really want to make the little one a yellow Belle-ish dress.. I just dont know if there is enough time ..


Don't be silly! These are beautiful!!


eeyore3847 said:


> Lori


Cute Lori!!! I love the plaid look! 


jenb1023 said:


> Well, I only got a photo of one of the dresses and DD was posing but you will get the idea.  It certainly doesn't compare to the other stuff on here but I am pretty proud of it - for those that missed my earlier post it is the first dress I have ever made (I made it this past weekend) and I have not touched a sewing machine since 8th grade.  DD loves it!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne (jham) for her directions for a pillowcase dress - those are the ones I used with a little extra help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your other questions, I used a sewing machine - my MIL's that she let me take since she doesn't use it.  I am not sure about adding ruffles but wouldn't think it would be that hard.


Your daughter is so pretty!!! Love the dress!



Picabo said:


> SOOOO sweet!  What a cute pix, too!  Great job!
> I did a search to find Jeanne's directions for the dresses but can't seem to find. Is that posted anywhere?
> 
> Anyone have any easy, cute skirts that can be made for preschool age kids??  EASY is key - I've never sewn before!  But DD refuses to wear anything but dresses and skirts! LOL



Maureen, CampingGriswalds had a really cute easy skirt. She took a curtain valance, sewed up the side, and put elastic in the casing at the top! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Ethan turned 5 last month.  I am finally getting around to posting some pictures.  We were planning on having his party at the park but there was a bad thunderstorm so we had to move the party indoors.
> 
> Here is his outfit his shirt says Walk the Plank,
> and Captain Hook and Tick Tock Croc are on the shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nephew just turned 3, he loves Bob the Builder.  I made this outfit for him



Ethan looks so handsome!!! I love the outfit! 

Your nephew will love the adorable outfit!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

mirandag819 said:


> I have something I am a little confused about. I am wanting to make a few shirts for me and my sister (maybe my mom too), to match DD's outfits on our Disney trip. I will probably do just a few applique t-shirts or tank tops for us. I was also thinking of adding our names to the shirts, but here is where I am confused. I love the disney font much better then the default fonts of my machine (Brother PE 700 II). I have seen on etsy where you can buy the disney font, but how does that work…. Do you literally send 1 letter at a time to your embroidery machine and have to move the needle position after each one? Or can you type the name on your computer first and then send it (I figure you probably need editing software?? Which I don't have), or can you send multiple letters to your machine one at a time and then actually form the word and stitch them at once?
> 
> Anyone bought the disney font without editing software?
> 
> Thanks!


Pretty sure your question has been answered, but yes you really should have editing software to do that type of thing. Embird is awesome for a basic editing software. It is pretty much the cheapest you can find too. Then you can add on as you like as well.


2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and "Mia"



I LOVE this set! IT is just gorgeous! HOw is Minnie's face so perfect???



emcreative said:


> Couple more:
> 
> The boys Pirate Outfits (with some creative editing, sorry) from Miss Missy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an AWESOME purse she sent me.  I loves it!


 Love those little babies! Even with photochopped heads! At least they didn't get the pepper!


*Aimee* - That picture of your DD in the smocked bishop is beautiful! I love that dress, and hope you don't mind me copying that idea! 

Here is the dress I made for a little girl whose birthday we were invited to.
She is the one I was asking about what kind of dress to make. She is 2 and wears a size 6. I really hope it fits her! I do not know yet! Pattern is Portobellopixie: Claire. I did the apron with just one layer instead of doing it the way the pattern calls for. I wanted to make the dress before embroidering it. I didn't know if I would actually finish it.. 
The green fabric is waaaay too thin. It is imperial batiste. My serger hated it. Idk how to fix that problem. The rolled hem came out a little wavy on one part... no clue why. I'm also kinda scared about the wooly nylon I used. I completely forgot to tell the mother not to iron the edge... it will burn!  Hopefully she is like me and doesn't iron... 
















Oh, and I tried this thing I heard about at MP Market. I used water soluble topping on top of the fluffy terry cloth, and when I was done I put my Floriani pressing cloth on top of it and steamed it. The water soluble disappeared. It was awesome! No more picking it away or tearing it away and messing up stitches.
I had prewashed all the fabric, and really didn't have time to wash it again.


----------



## aimeeg

Go right ahead! They are from Silly Goose. There are three things I cannot do. 1. Bake 2. Pottery 3. Smock You want a custom or anything painted I am your girl.


----------



## twob4him

mirandag819 said:


> Oh yeah of coarse, I always use 2-3 layers too, I was just wondering if it felt enough like regular fabric that you could use it as the "fashion fabric layer", or would it not look like a normal cotton would?



In my opinion, I wouldn't depend on it solely as the fashion fabric...it is pretty thin cotton.


----------



## aimeeg

*STEPH IS FAMOUS!!!! *

She is on the front of the YCMT newsletter.


----------



## teresajoy

aimeeg said:


> *STEPH IS FAMOUS!!!! *
> 
> She is on the front of the YCMT newsletter.




Yeah STEPH!!!! Look at you!


----------



## emcreative

I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!






Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!

Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!



That looks fantastic Marah! Emmy made great fabric choices, I can't wait to see it on her! It looks perfect with your hotfix shirt! Where is she wearing this outfit to? 

I am glad I am not the only one who cleans before someone comes to clean!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> Maureen, CampingGriswalds had a really cute easy skirt. She took a curtain valance, sewed up the side, and put elastic in the casing at the top!




Hey!  I can't believe you remembered that!  EASY Peasy!!!!  Another easy thing is to buy the pre-shirred fabric at Walmart.  Just measure how wide you want it to be, then subtract at least an inch so it stays up, then sew up the tube.  We have 5 of these dresses, and my DD loves them!!


----------



## sohappy

emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!



Great job!!  And you thought you were sewing challenged!!!


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> Tyler, your quilt is AWESOME dude! Too bad you aren't closer so you could show ME how to sew!
> 
> I love the quilt, and I love how you really put thought into the fabrics!  It's a "Tyler Original" and that ROCKS!





NiniMorris said:


> Tyler,
> 
> I think your quilt is fantastic!  You did a great job!  I love your color selection and your execution.  Keep up the good work.  Speaking as a semi-professional quilter, I am always happy to see young people enjoy their first quilt.  Tell Auntie Barb to take good care of it.  One day it will be worth a pretty penny...once you become a famous quilter!
> 
> Nini





Tinka_Belle said:


> Tricia-I love the POTC shirt you made for your son. It is too cool.





SallyfromDE said:


> I love the quilt. Did't he get a sewing machine for Xmas? I think it's pretty awesome.
> 
> The bowling shirt is the best shirt I've seen for a boy yet. Is it a pillow case?



The POTC is a pillowcase.  Got it at Walmart.

Message from Tyler:

Thanks for all the great comments. I had fun making the quilt.





emcreative said:


> I'm gonna try to catch up later on all the awesome stuff you ladies (where's tom??) have been posting today.  I'm still fighting with Emmy's skirt, lol!
> 
> I did want to post up some stuff today.  I DID NOT SEW IT!  Melissa did the sewing, we "collaborated" about fabrics and ideas but she was the genius behind almost all of it.  Please forgive Lizzie (the darker shorter haired girl) she had a very hard weekend with her biodad so it took her a while to get into the spirit of it.  Look at her smile, though, with her Lilo dress!!!  She and Melissa did a lot of planning on it together and she put it on and was in LOVE!  She is my tomboy who usually hates dresses, so that she asked for these and loves them is HUGE.  Hannah is the smaller girl with pigtails, she's my diva- notice she decided that Cindy's dress needed gloves, lol!  You MUST have satin gloves to dine with the princesses,  I guess!  Let me know if this is too big and I'll resize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To explain pirate day- My father in law was in a very bad accident about two years ago.  He was working construction and another worker ran over his foot (bending it backward onto itself) with a fork lift.  He was in the hospital almost a year, fighting hard to be able to save his foot.  Eventually it was decided it would probably be healthier (not such an infection risk, end up with better mobility) by having it amputated.  It was such a hard thing for him to do, he is a very independent man, but he knew the choice had to be made.
> Eventually they fitted him for a prosthetic bottom leg.  The top under his knee is very much like a "peg leg."  When they had him go pick out fabric to seal on the top of it under the plastic coating..he picked a skull and crossbones!  Yes, my FIL has a "REAL" pirate peg leg!  To us it was like the first sign that yes, he was going to be fine, and was even having some "fun"/accepting what had happened.  So we decided one day at Disney we would ALL be pirates!




The girls look awesome.

And I totally understand having to have a sense of humour when dealing with an amputation.  My DH lost his arm and shoulder 10 years ago in a mining accident, and having a sense of humour has always been important in dealing with it.


----------



## jenb1023

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments on my first dress!  I really appreciate it!  I think I am going to try Carla's A-Line next.

Congrats Steph for making the YCMT newsletter!  I think the Boutiquers need their own section to showcase all of the fabulous things you guys make!


----------



## 3huskymom

teresajoy said:


> !
> 
> Is that Cape May's? We are eating there and wondered what to make the girls. What dothe characters wear?



Yes,  that would be for Cape May's. Here's some pics of how the characters were dressed May 2008. I don't think Chip and Dale are there anymore. 














Hope this helps!

I just had a revelation yesterday that our trip in August is less than a month away! I have so many ideas for outfits and so little time to finish. But my husband keeps telling me there is no way she can wear all of them! I'm just glad I have 2 more trips after that to sew for. 

SInce we are going with my mom and it's just Hayleigh and I for MNSSHP any ideas for a dress us theme for the three of us???


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> I'm gonna try to catch up later on all the awesome stuff you ladies (where's tom??) have been posting today.  I'm still fighting with Emmy's skirt, lol!
> 
> I did want to post up some stuff today.  I DID NOT SEW IT!  Melissa did the sewing, we "collaborated" about fabrics and ideas but she was the genius behind almost all of it.  Please forgive Lizzie (the darker shorter haired girl) she had a very hard weekend with her biodad so it took her a while to get into the spirit of it.  Look at her smile, though, with her Lilo dress!!!  She and Melissa did a lot of planning on it together and she put it on and was in LOVE!  She is my tomboy who usually hates dresses, so that she asked for these and loves them is HUGE.  Hannah is the smaller girl with pigtails, she's my diva- notice she decided that Cindy's dress needed gloves, lol!  You MUST have satin gloves to dine with the princesses,  I guess!  Let me know if this is too big and I'll resize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To explain pirate day- My father in law was in a very bad accident about two years ago.  He was working construction and another worker ran over his foot (bending it backward onto itself) with a fork lift.  He was in the hospital almost a year, fighting hard to be able to save his foot.  Eventually it was decided it would probably be healthier (not such an infection risk, end up with better mobility) by having it amputated.  It was such a hard thing for him to do, he is a very independent man, but he knew the choice had to be made.
> Eventually they fitted him for a prosthetic bottom leg.  The top under his knee is very much like a "peg leg."  When they had him go pick out fabric to seal on the top of it under the plastic coating..he picked a skull and crossbones!  Yes, my FIL has a "REAL" pirate peg leg!  To us it was like the first sign that yes, he was going to be fine, and was even having some "fun"/accepting what had happened.  So we decided one day at Disney we would ALL be pirates!


Love all the outfits!  Your girls are so pretty.  
The story about your dad is amazing!  glad he could find humor at the end of it it all.  Love the idea for Pirate day.  




EnchantedPrincess said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I hope everyone had a great 4th of July weekend.  I have fallen far, far behind on this thread, and don't think I am going to have time to go back and catch up but I did glance through the last few pages and love all the 4th of July customs!  My poor kids didn't have any this year...!
> 
> Our trip is in less than a month, and I don't think I am even going to finish sewing all the customs that I have in mind.   Dh and I have been saying for the last few months that we should sell our current home.  Couple weeks ago, we look into building a new home and dropped by the builders' sales office and they showed us a "ready to move-in" inventory homes and we love the home!  So, if all goes as planned, we will own that home 5 days before we leave on our Disney vacation...and we hope to have our house ready to list around the same time...so I have been packing like crazy!
> Wish us luck!! This is going to be a crazy month.!


Good luck with the house stuff



3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's flip-flop dress I finished today. She'll be wearing this one to breakfast with Minnie at the Beach club.


very cute



jessesgirl said:


> My stuff is not nearly as spectacular as all the others that are normally posted but I thought I would share anyway .. Here are some outfits for my 2yo to wear at Disney in a week in a half.. I still need/want to add something to the blue and pink dress I started it to look Cinderella-ish but it did not turn out that way  I also need to add embelishments to the Minnie/Mickey inspired dress, I just dont know what to add. I am still working on shirts for my 12yo to wear  and if there is time I will make shirts for me .. I also really want to make the little one a yellow Belle-ish dress.. I just dont know if there is enough time ..


Don't be silly they are GREAT!!!!!!  This is my favorite


emcreative said:


> And you gotta know, August 7th this page will be plastered with so many pics of "phineas" and "ferb" you'll be sick of seeing them.  I have their adoption videos done and waiting (slide shows of pictures from when we met each of them to today!!)


I am holding you to it!  I can't wait to see the REAL pictures!!!!!!  


eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 new Back to school sets!! WOO HOO!!! can not believe it is almost that time. I hope to finish one a day and then move on to halloween ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


very cute


jenb1023 said:


> Well, I only got a photo of one of the dresses and DD was posing but you will get the idea.  It certainly doesn't compare to the other stuff on here but I am pretty proud of it - for those that missed my earlier post it is the first dress I have ever made (I made it this past weekend) and I have not touched a sewing machine since 8th grade.  DD loves it!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne (jham) for her directions for a pillowcase dress - those are the ones I used with a little extra help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your other questions, I used a sewing machine - my MIL's that she let me take since she doesn't use it.  I am not sure about adding ruffles but wouldn't think it would be that hard.


great job!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Here are the girls 4th of July outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a dummy I forgot my camera so these are from my Cell phone. We were so close it looked like the fireworks were raining down on us. The show lasted for 30 mins Madi ended up falling asleep.  She didnt even wake up during the Finale
> I am off to catch up on the thread Katie was so generous to give everyone her cold.


adorable



2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!
> 
> 
> DD and "Mia"


That is Darling!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Ethan turned 5 last month.  I am finally getting around to posting some pictures.  We were planning on having his party at the park but there was a bad thunderstorm so we had to move the party indoors.
> 
> Here is his outfit his shirt says Walk the Plank,
> and Captain Hook and Tick Tock Croc are on the shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nephew just turned 3, he loves Bob the Builder.  I made this outfit for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts


Happy birthday to Ethan even if it is late.  The outfits are great.


emcreative said:


> Couple more:
> 
> The boys Pirate Outfits (with some creative editing, sorry) from Miss Missy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an AWESOME purse she sent me.  I loves it!


so cute



twob4him said:


>


I always thought these where so great!



*Toadstool* said:


> http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp328/_Toadstool_/IMG_3542.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Oh, and I tried this thing I heard about at MP Market. I used water soluble topping on top of the fluffy terry cloth, and when I was done I put my Floriani pressing cloth on top of it and steamed it. The water soluble disappeared. It was awesome! No more picking it away or tearing it away and messing up stitches.
> I had prewashed all the fabric, and really didn't have time to wash it again.


That is Darling I am sure they will LOVE it!



emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!


You did a fabulous job!  The fabrics are great.


You all are so creative in so many ways!  Does any one have any suggestions for a Transformers cake???


----------



## tricia

3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's flip-flop dress I finished today. She'll be wearing this one to breakfast with Minnie at the Beach club.



That is really cute.  I just picked up some flip flop fabric today to make a bag for a co-workers daughter.  Good choice for Cape May!!



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 new Back to school sets!! WOO HOO!!! can not believe it is almost that time. I hope to finish one a day and then move on to halloween ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Adorable as always.  Nice to see your son modelling for you too.  We don't see enough of him, and I could just eat him up he is so cute.



jenb1023 said:


> Well, I only got a photo of one of the dresses and DD was posing but you will get the idea.  It certainly doesn't compare to the other stuff on here but I am pretty proud of it - for those that missed my earlier post it is the first dress I have ever made (I made it this past weekend) and I have not touched a sewing machine since 8th grade.  DD loves it!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne (jham) for her directions for a pillowcase dress - those are the ones I used with a little extra help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your other questions, I used a sewing machine - my MIL's that she let me take since she doesn't use it.  I am not sure about adding ruffles but wouldn't think it would be that hard.



Awesome job.  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Here are the girls 4th of July outfits.



Those are really cute.  Glad you had a good night, sorry you are sick.



2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!



Beautiful.   



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Ethan turned 5 last month.  I am finally getting around to posting some pictures.  We were planning on having his party at the park but there was a bad thunderstorm so we had to move the party indoors.
> 
> Here is his outfit his shirt says Walk the Plank,
> and Captain Hook and Tick Tock Croc are on the shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nephew just turned 3, he loves Bob the Builder.  I made this outfit for him



Love the Cpt. Hook shorts.  And happy belated birthday.  My DS would have gone nuts for the Bob stuff about 10 years ago. (Whoa, time flies)



emcreative said:


> Couple more:
> 
> The boys Pirate Outfits (with some creative editing, sorry) from Miss Missy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an AWESOME purse she sent me.  I loves it!



Adorable outfits.  And I love the purse.



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh, and I tried this thing I heard about at MP Market. I used water soluble topping on top of the fluffy terry cloth, and when I was done I put my Floriani pressing cloth on top of it and steamed it. The water soluble disappeared. It was awesome! No more picking it away or tearing it away and messing up stitches.
> I had prewashed all the fabric, and really didn't have time to wash it again.



Came out good.  I like the appliques in the fluffy fabric.




emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!



That is GREAT.  And I really like the fabric choices.  Emilee did a great job picking.


----------



## mgmsmommy

emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!




Wow!  It came out looking great.  I'm sure she will love it.  Good job.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!



I think you did a wonderful job!  It looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

Ok people, I seriously NEEEEED to sew today. Morgan has NOTHING that fits (But I will be listing a bunch of the stuff she has outgrown on the site that shall not be mentioned). SO no major announcements or anything today, no great designs, no cute pics posted nothing....... OK?


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Ok people, I seriously NEEEEED to sew today. Morgan has NOTHING that fits (But I will be listing a bunch of the stuff she has outgrown on the site that shall not be mentioned). SO no major announcements or anything today, no great designs, no cute pics posted nothing....... OK?



DON'T LEAVE YET!  There's something missing from your sigggy!


----------



## Mirb1214

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and "Mia"




WOW!!  Your work ALWAYS blows me away!  Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## abc123mom

Marlo -

For a transformers cake you could just use the autobot or decepticon emblem.  You could carve a sheet cake to the shape, then either use icing to cover the shape and do the details in black icing or cover it in a dark icing and cut out shapes from fondant to create the emblem.  Here are a few examples:

http://www.cakecentral.com/cake-photo_1260115.html

http://www.cakecentral.com/cake-photo_1209700.html

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_kyYaMHB4t...BA/QOYUEMiZ0s0/s1600-h/transformer+cake+2.jpg

I couldn't figure out how to get the just the images, so here are links to a few, hope they work.  Good luck!

Laura


----------



## aimeeg

emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!



Congratulations!!! You did a fantastic job and should be very proud of yourself!!!


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> Is that Cape May's? We are eating there and wondered what to make the girls. What dothe characters wear?



I see they have updated some of the outfits, but I cannot resist an opportunity to show off:




























*Toadstool* said:


>



Love that little kitty fabric, it came out sooo cute!



aimeeg said:


> *STEPH IS FAMOUS!!!! *
> 
> She is on the front of the YCMT newsletter.



Thank you!  I was so surprised and thankful that they gave Marie credit for coming up with the idea first. I am foremost and most importantly a CASEr! 

My mom e-mailed me and asked if I was Stephanie C from Washington. Um, no! I do not submit glowing reviews to ycmt under a fake last name initial and place! 



emcreative said:


>



I love this! I also straighten the house before the housekeeper comes!

Leslie, your pink and red outfit is absolutely perfect! And Lori, I love the back to school outfits, I didn't realize you were a brunette with those blonde kids! You have a beautiful family.

I am organizing today! I bought 100 comic book boards and as soon as the store opens I am going to buy more. If you don't hear from me, you'll know the fabric won!


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> That looks fantastic Marah! Emmy made great fabric choices, I can't wait to see it on her! It looks perfect with your hotfix shirt! Where is she wearing this outfit to?
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one who cleans before someone comes to clean!



NO idea yet where she will wear this.  It's gonna depend on if I can get the Mulan sundress she wants to work.  If I can, she'll wear the sundress to Arkashus/Epcot, if not, this.  LOL!


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Toadstool* said:


> Pretty sure your question has been answered, but yes you really should have editing software to do that type of thing. Embird is awesome for a basic editing software. It is pretty much the cheapest you can find too. Then you can add on as you like as well.
> 
> 
> I LOVE this set! IT is just gorgeous! HOw is Minnie's face so perfect???
> 
> 
> Love those little babies! Even with photochopped heads! At least they didn't get the pepper!
> 
> 
> *Aimee* - That picture of your DD in the smocked bishop is beautiful! I love that dress, and hope you don't mind me copying that idea!
> 
> Here is the dress I made for a little girl whose birthday we were invited to.
> She is the one I was asking about what kind of dress to make. She is 2 and wears a size 6. I really hope it fits her! I do not know yet! Pattern is Portobellopixie: Claire. I did the apron with just one layer instead of doing it the way the pattern calls for. I wanted to make the dress before embroidering it. I didn't know if I would actually finish it..
> The green fabric is waaaay too thin. It is imperial batiste. My serger hated it. Idk how to fix that problem. The rolled hem came out a little wavy on one part... no clue why. I'm also kinda scared about the wooly nylon I used. I completely forgot to tell the mother not to iron the edge... it will burn!  Hopefully she is like me and doesn't iron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I tried this thing I heard about at MP Market. I used water soluble topping on top of the fluffy terry cloth, and when I was done I put my Floriani pressing cloth on top of it and steamed it. The water soluble disappeared. It was awesome! No more picking it away or tearing it away and messing up stitches.
> I had prewashed all the fabric, and really didn't have time to wash it again.


I love this dress; super cute!



emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!



The skirt is awesome!!!! Great job!!


----------



## TinaLala

So we're going when it's really, really hot and I'm trying to figure out what I should make - twirl skirts to go with iron-on shirts, shorts to go with iron-on shirts or summer dresses.  Now I don't have a lot of time and I have to do it in secret because my girls don't know about our trip.  Plus one is 10 and one is 7 so what might be cute for one needs to be a little more 'mature' for the other.  So what do you think?


----------



## karebear1

stephres said:


> i see they have updated some of the outfits, but i cannot resist an opportunity to show off:



love those pages steph!!!


----------



## xdanielleax

TinaLala said:


> So we're going when it's really, really hot and I'm trying to figure out what I should make - twirl skirts to go with iron-on shirts, shorts to go with iron-on shirts or summer dresses.  Now I don't have a lot of time and I have to do it in secret because my girls don't know about our trip.  Plus one is 10 and one is 7 so what might be cute for one needs to be a little more 'mature' for the other.  So what do you think?



I personally think twirl skirts and iron on tshirts would be your best best.  they are light and airy and definitely mature enough for the 10 year old, but still cute


----------



## ireland_nicole

I got  the outfits done for the last minute personal "big give" for my friends sister.  Please be nice, I had to do them all in a day and half, and I've only been sewing less than 5 months.  Here they are:  Big shout out and thanks to Nae Nae and Emcreative; couldn't have done it without your help!

First, Dev's Legoland shirt (design by Emcreative)





Bri's Legoland shirt (also designed by Emcreative- the girl's good, I tell ya)






Dev's other Legoland outfit





Matching mickey outfits:
Dev's




Bri's




it didn't photograph well, but there's a ruffle around the bottom of the shorts in the same fabric as the bow applique)

And the pluto outfit (his fave character)




close up on the applique





Sorry for the lighting, but I was in a closet (best lighting) at 2am, this was the best I could get under the circumstances LOL

Speaking of closet, y'all showed me yours, so I'll show you mine- sewing space, that is!




this is where I keep the computer, printer, cricut, laminator, etc. and do scrapbooking and beading projects.




Bad pic of the third side of the closet; this is all shelving for large pieces of fabric, my yarn for knitting, etc.  It actually goes another 4 feet, but I couldn't get a pic of that side




the outside of the "closet" with my bookcase of pretty, pretty fabric




better pic of the bookcase




the other side of the room where the "magic" happens sewing machine, notions storage, serger, iron, etc.
So that's it!  Sorry so long, I'm still mega sleep deprived the last two nights and getting ever so slightly loopy!


----------



## minnie2

abc123mom said:


> Marlo -
> 
> For a transformers cake you could just use the autobot or decepticon emblem.  You could carve a sheet cake to the shape, then either use icing to cover the shape and do the details in black icing or cover it in a dark icing and cut out shapes from fondant to create the emblem.  Here are a few examples:
> 
> http://www.cakecentral.com/cake-photo_1260115.html
> 
> http://www.cakecentral.com/cake-photo_1209700.html
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_kyYaMHB4t...BA/QOYUEMiZ0s0/s1600-h/transformer+cake+2.jpg
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to get the just the images, so here are links to a few, hope they work.  Good luck!
> 
> Laura


Laura I LOVE those cakes but I am not sure I can make them I have never made a fancy cake before!  I wanted to make the cake So Nikki could eat it too but those are great and may be WAY above my skill level



Stephres said:


> I see they have updated some of the outfits, but I cannot resist an opportunity to show off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that little kitty fabric, it came out sooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was so surprised and thankful that they gave Marie credit for coming up with the idea first. I am foremost and most importantly a CASEr!
> 
> My mom e-mailed me and asked if I was Stephanie C from Washington. Um, no! I do not submit glowing reviews to ycmt under a fake last name initial and place!


Cute scrapbook pages!



ireland_nicole said:


> I got  the outfits done for the last minute personal "big give" for my friends sister.  Please be nice, I had to do them all in a day and half, and I've only been sewing less than 5 months.  Here they are:  Big shout out and thanks to Nae Nae and Emcreative; couldn't have done it without your help!
> 
> First, Dev's Legoland shirt (design by Emcreative)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri's Legoland shirt (also designed by Emcreative- the girl's good, I tell ya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dev's other Legoland outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching mickey outfits:
> Dev's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it didn't photograph well, but there's a ruffle around the bottom of the shorts in the same fabric as the bow applique)
> 
> And the pluto outfit (his fave character)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up on the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lighting, but I was in a closet (best lighting) at 2am, this was the best I could get under the circumstances LOL
> 
> Speaking of closet, y'all showed me yours, so I'll show you mine- sewing space, that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is where I keep the computer, printer, cricut, laminator, etc. and do scrapbooking and beading projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad pic of the third side of the closet; this is all shelving for large pieces of fabric, my yarn for knitting, etc.  It actually goes another 4 feet, but I couldn't get a pic of that side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the outside of the "closet" with my bookcase of pretty, pretty fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better pic of the bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other side of the room where the "magic" happens sewing machine, notions storage, serger, iron, etc.
> So that's it!  Sorry so long, I'm still mega sleep deprived the last two nights and getting ever so slightly loopy!


Those came out great they will LOVE THEM!  

Your sewing space is fabulous!  I am so jealous!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and "Mia"


That is so pretty!  Her little hat is really neat.  Can you post a bigger picture of it?  I love the dress and the Minnie embroidery turned out perfectly!


emcreative said:


> Couple more:
> 
> The boys Pirate Outfits (with some creative editing, sorry) from Miss Missy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an AWESOME purse she sent me.  I loves it!


I love the boys outfits and that purse is adorable.


ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks for posting this!  Where can you get sew what from, and is it compatible with the PE 700ii?


I don't know for sure where to get it.  DH found it and he actually downloaded a 30 day trial, but I was in a hurry and just used the names instead of trying to figure it out.  If you google it you will find it.


teresajoy said:


> Ethan looks so handsome!!! I love the outfit!
> 
> Your nephew will love the adorable outfit!!!


Thank you!  I hope he likes it.


*Toadstool* said:


> Here is the dress I made for a little girl whose birthday we were invited to.
> She is the one I was asking about what kind of dress to make. She is 2 and wears a size 6. I really hope it fits her! I do not know yet! Pattern is Portobellopixie: Claire. I did the apron with just one layer instead of doing it the way the pattern calls for. I wanted to make the dress before embroidering it. I didn't know if I would actually finish it..
> The green fabric is waaaay too thin. It is imperial batiste. My serger hated it. Idk how to fix that problem. The rolled hem came out a little wavy on one part... no clue why. I'm also kinda scared about the wooly nylon I used. I completely forgot to tell the mother not to iron the edge... it will burn!  Hopefully she is like me and doesn't iron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I tried this thing I heard about at MP Market. I used water soluble topping on top of the fluffy terry cloth, and when I was done I put my Floriani pressing cloth on top of it and steamed it. The water soluble disappeared. It was awesome! No more picking it away or tearing it away and messing up stitches.
> I had prewashed all the fabric, and really didn't have time to wash it again.


That dress is adorable, I love the kitty fabric and the applique is so cute.


emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!


Wow!  Great job on the skirt.  I love the outfit.


minnie2 said:


> Happy birthday to Ethan even if it is late.  The outfits are great.


Thank you!



tricia said:


> Love the Cpt. Hook shorts.  And happy belated birthday.  My DS would have gone nuts for the Bob stuff about 10 years ago. (Whoa, time flies)


Thank you!  They grow up so fast don't they.



Stephres said:


> I see they have updated some of the outfits, but I cannot resist an opportunity to show off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom e-mailed me and asked if I was Stephanie C from Washington. Um, no! I do not submit glowing reviews to ycmt under a fake last name initial and place!
> 
> I am organizing today! I bought 100 comic book boards and as soon as the store opens I am going to buy more. If you don't hear from me, you'll know the fabric won!



Your Mom is funny that sounds like something my mom would do.  I love those scrapbook pages.  Jacob and Meagan look so little.

100 comic book boards  Wow.  I want to try that, but I don't want to put my fabric on a bookshelf.  It will get too dusty and Ethan would probably start playing with it.  Does anyone store their fabric on the boards in plastic bins?


----------



## TinaLala

I'm very jealous that your fabric is so neatly stacked and fits in that bookcase so nicely.  Mine are stuffed into rubbermaid totes.  Nice job on the shirts and shorts!


----------



## minnie2

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> 100 comic book boards  Wow.  I want to try that, but I don't want to put my fabric on a bookshelf.  It will get too dusty and Ethan would probably start playing with it.  Does anyone store their fabric on the boards in plastic bins?



I do.  I use bolts from the fabric store and cut them to size to fit in bins.  I need another bin too.  I have a bunch of scrap fabric in some baskets....


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!



Marah, that is FABULOUS!!! WOW!!! I am REALLY impressed!!! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Hey!  I can't believe you remembered that!  EASY Peasy!!!!  Another easy thing is to buy the pre-shirred fabric at Walmart.  Just measure how wide you want it to be, then subtract at least an inch so it stays up, then sew up the tube.  We have 5 of these dresses, and my DD loves them!!



Of course I remembered!! It was such a cute idea and cute skirt!!!  The preshirred stuff is a great idea too!!! 



3huskymom said:


> Yes,  that would be for Cape May's. Here's some pics of how the characters were dressed May 2008. I don't think Chip and Dale are there anymore.


Thank you!!! I haven't seen many pictures of the meal, this is very helpful!!! 

Anyone else have any more!?? 



Stephres said:


> I see they have updated some of the outfits, but I cannot resist an opportunity to show off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am organizing today! I bought 100 comic book boards and as soon as the store opens I am going to buy more. If you don't hear from me, you'll know the fabric won!



Thank you STEPH!!! Oh my goodness, how little is Jacob!! And little bitty Megan!!! Oh they are just so cute!!!! 




ireland_nicole said:


> I got  the outfits done for the last minute personal "big give" for my friends sister.  Please be nice, I had to do them all in a day and half, and I've only been sewing less than 5 months.  Here they are:  Big shout out and thanks to Nae Nae and Emcreative; couldn't have done it without your help!
> 
> First, Dev's Legoland shirt (design by Emcreative)



WOW!!! Thank you for doing this for this family! These are all wonderful!


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!


I LOVE IT!!  I know you were concerned, a little, about her fabric choices, but it is awesome!!  You did a great job too!!


----------



## NaeNae

ireland_nicole said:


> I got  the outfits done for the last minute personal "big give" for my friends sister.  Please be nice, I had to do them all in a day and half, and I've only been sewing less than 5 months.  Here they are:  Big shout out and thanks to Nae Nae and Emcreative; couldn't have done it without your help!
> 
> First, Dev's Legoland shirt (design by Emcreative)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri's Legoland shirt (also designed by Emcreative- the girl's good, I tell ya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dev's other Legoland outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching mickey outfits:
> Dev's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it didn't photograph well, but there's a ruffle around the bottom of the shorts in the same fabric as the bow applique)
> 
> And the pluto outfit (his fave character)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up on the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lighting, but I was in a closet (best lighting) at 2am, this was the best I could get under the circumstances LOL
> 
> Speaking of closet, y'all showed me yours, so I'll show you mine- sewing space, that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is where I keep the computer, printer, cricut, laminator, etc. and do scrapbooking and beading projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad pic of the third side of the closet; this is all shelving for large pieces of fabric, my yarn for knitting, etc.  It actually goes another 4 feet, but I couldn't get a pic of that side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the outside of the "closet" with my bookcase of pretty, pretty fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better pic of the bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other side of the room where the "magic" happens sewing machine, notions storage, serger, iron, etc.
> So that's it!  Sorry so long, I'm still mega sleep deprived the last two nights and getting ever so slightly loopy!



Those turned out great.  You've been one busy beaver.  They will be so surprised and excited about wearing them.


----------



## emcreative

Ireland Nicole your give stuff is AWESOME.  I super love the pluto outfit!  I hid it from Lizzie (I have that fabric waiting for some easy fits for her, to go with HeatherSue's "Dug", but yeah, it will be a while for that!)


----------



## jeniamt

3huskymom said:


> I have some fabric that is an not-quite-white, red and black that I got at Hancock fabrics. It is kind of vintage/retro looking. I was going to make a portrait peasant dress out of it and use that fabric for the sleeves and the skirt and use a solid red for the bodice. I would like to use a minnie head applique with the old style hat with the flower. Red with white dots for the hat won't work b/c the fabric is not bright white and I don't think solid red would look right against the red bodice. Would a small black and  white dot look ok? or a black and white stripe? Or is that too much of a variation on her hat for it to look right? Any opinions/suggestions would be appreciated!



What about soaking the fabric in a tea bath to cut the bright white dots?



NiniMorris said:


> Teresajoy.. my DIL did not like it.  She thought the fabric was too 'busy'.  I haven't told my DD9 yet...probably won't!
> 
> BTW...My DGD2 thought it was 'pretty'!
> 
> Nini



WHAT?  Some people are so ungrateful.  Even if she felt this way why would she tell you?  The dress is adorable and I would have been thrilled if someone made me something for my girls (even if the style or fabric wouldn't have been my first choice).



Picabo said:


> I'm absolutely in AMAZEMENT when I look at all the gorgeous things all of you can make! Makes me feel like such a dud of a mommy!
> 
> Just wondering - can anyone tell me if it's hard for someone who's never sewn before to make Pillowcase dresses??  I'm looking for inexpensive ways to make my girls cute as a button for our Disney trip in December and love the style of the pillowcase dresses on lil girls!  I'm so tempted to try making one but not sure if it's biting off more than I can chew or not!



I bet you could make a pillowcase style without machine sewing.  Hemming and side seams could be cone with iron-on hem tape and you could easily hand sew (whip stitch) the casing for the ribbon ties.  You would need a machine to do a ruffle.  A pillowcase dress like this style:








emcreative said:


> I'm gonna try to catch up later on all the awesome stuff you ladies (where's tom??) have been posting today.  I'm still fighting with Emmy's skirt, lol!
> 
> I did want to post up some stuff today.  I DID NOT SEW IT!  Melissa did the sewing, we "collaborated" about fabrics and ideas but she was the genius behind almost all of it.  Please forgive Lizzie (the darker shorter haired girl) she had a very hard weekend with her biodad so it took her a while to get into the spirit of it.  Look at her smile, though, with her Lilo dress!!!  She and Melissa did a lot of planning on it together and she put it on and was in LOVE!  She is my tomboy who usually hates dresses, so that she asked for these and loves them is HUGE.  Hannah is the smaller girl with pigtails, she's my diva- notice she decided that Cindy's dress needed gloves, lol!  You MUST have satin gloves to dine with the princesses,  I guess!  Let me know if this is too big and I'll resize.



So cute and super sweet story!



luvinyou said:


> I like to add a co-ordinating band at the bottom of twirl skirts because I really dislike ruffling.  Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a stripwork, but I believe it was a women's size 12ish



Beautiful!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I bought a bunch of names in the Disney Print from Pegasus embroidery.
> If you just buy the font you can use a program called Sew What to create the names.
> 
> She has a set of over 200 names.
> http://pegasus-embroidery.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=79_97&products_id=411



No Christopher or even Chris??????  What is up with that?  At that point I didn't even try looking for a Gillian or Evelyn.  Oh well.



2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and "Mia"



Amazing, as usual.  I love your fabric choices.  



emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!



Great job!!!!  Sewing at 4am, you sound like me.  And I think I spend more time cleaning my house before the housekeeper can come than she actually spends cleaning it!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Stephres said:


> Lori, I love the back to school outfits, I didn't realize you were a brunette with those blonde kids! You have a beautiful family.



How funny, I was thinking exactly the same thing. I always form a vague mental 'picture' of people I chat with here and . I frequently find I was totally off when I actually see the person (usually a photo).



Stephres said:


> I am organizing today! I bought 100 comic book boards and as soon as the store opens I am going to buy more. If you don't hear from me, you'll know the fabric won!



Good luck! I hope you share the 'before and after' photos. I'm in the slow process of trying to reorganize and purge my collection. I really need to get some kind of board to wrap the fabric around so it's easier to slip in and out of the cubes I use.



2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!





ireland_nicole said:


> better pic of the bookcase



I'm so jealous of people who have a room for sewing and crafting. My things are spread out in too many rooms in the house.  BTW - I have bookcases like yours and wondered how well they'd work for fabric storage. Unfortunately they are currently full of books so I need to decide which is more important. 



emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!



That looks great!


----------



## InkspressYourself

I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.

You all have been so inspiring to me.  I love this message board.  I think it is the most positive, helpfull, feel good message board I've ever seen.


----------



## abc123mom

minnie2 said:


> Laura I LOVE those cakes but I am not sure I can make them I have never made a fancy cake before!  I wanted to make the cake So Nikki could eat it too but those are great and may be WAY above my skill level



You CAN do it!  I had to learn how to do all that when my daughter was diagnosed with her food allergies.  I figured it wasn't fair for her not to have a cute character cake just because of her allergies.  I learned all I needed to know from cakecentral dot com.  Lots of great tutorials!  Don't be scared...it's a little like applique, intimidating but easily broken down into achievable steps.  Find a picture you like and go from there.


----------



## emcreative

minnie2 said:


> You all are so creative in so many ways!  Does any one have any suggestions for a Transformers cake???




Okay, how about this? (a combination of the two)?










It could actually just be a "regular" sheet cake made with whatever you'd like.

For the emblem, you could "cut" it out of rolled fondant with a pizza cutter?  What I'd probably do (I'm sure someone can think of a better method) is make a template for the emblem out of poster board, and then lay it on top of the rolled fondant, and cut around each piece with the pizza cutter.  Then when all were cut pick them up and lay them on the top of the sheet cake.

I also think the toys on top of the one cake at the corners is great, too, because then the birthday star can have the toys afterward!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

twob4him said:


> Mine was  a picture printed out on fabric...so cool! I heat sealed it, put heat n bond on the back, ironed it on and zig zagged the edges. Lets see if I can find a pic. (I bought it from a lady on ebay by the way)...



Cool!  That's exactly the art panels I'm talking about!  Thank you!  Those are darling!



twob4him said:


> Thank you about the outfits!  You would definately need other fabric under it...it is pretty thin. I make bodices with at least two and usually three layers of fabric and then put the applique on top of that. Let me know if you need more help



I was wondering about using as a bodice, too.  Do you think it would work to use iron-on stabilizer on the back and then sew it to a sturdy fabric backing?  I was thinking about using it as the bodice on a Simply Sweet dress.  Thanks so much for your input and experience!!


----------



## Jennia

tricia said:


> Tyler finished a rag quilt this weekend that he made for his Auntie Barb.  He picked the fabric, cut it and sewed it all himself on his new machine.  The colours are bright, but Barb loves it cause it came from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mostly finished a POTC bowling shirt this weekend.  I have not done the button holes or buttons yet cause I think it needs some skulls, and can't find any yet.  Guess I will have to hunt for some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more cause he doesn't look quite as stunned in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to pick a better photo spot next time.  Things are pretty busy with all the stuff on the fridge, and the shorts he is wearing etc.



Love the shirt, and he did a great job on the quilt! 



jham said:


> Love all the 4th customs and photos! My girls had to wear last year's. Good thing they still fit! The boys just wore flag tees



Very cute! 



jham said:


> Here are some photos of Lily from a photoshoot (playing with my new camera) the other day. My friend Jen made the pillowcase dresses, I made the ruffle pants and peasant top.



Those all look very boutique-y (which is a good thing lol) and Lily's hair looks like it's getting so long! 



livndisney said:


> I made this a couple of years ago, I need to dig the pics out and send them to you. Morgan wore this when she smacked Peter Pan on the hind end.



LOL do you have any photos of this or were you too much in shock? 



NiniMorris said:


> Jennia...I used the Round Neck top/dress from That Darn Cat from YCMT.  Really easy..I've made a couple now.
> 
> I'm working on my first Strip Pieced Jumper even as we speak...er as I type...well you know what I mean!
> 
> Nini


Thanks, somehow I've missed seeing that pattern on there. 


Stephres said:


> I made this for the father/daughter western theme dance but I can see something like this for garden grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awful! I wouldn't tell her either, I think she did a great job and it is totally cute!



That's so cute! 



emcreative said:


> I'm gonna try to catch up later on all the awesome stuff you ladies (where's tom??) have been posting today.  I'm still fighting with Emmy's skirt, lol!
> 
> I did want to post up some stuff today.  I DID NOT SEW IT!  Melissa did the sewing, we "collaborated" about fabrics and ideas but she was the genius behind almost all of it.  Please forgive Lizzie (the darker shorter haired girl) she had a very hard weekend with her biodad so it took her a while to get into the spirit of it.  Look at her smile, though, with her Lilo dress!!!  She and Melissa did a lot of planning on it together and she put it on and was in LOVE!  She is my tomboy who usually hates dresses, so that she asked for these and loves them is HUGE.  Hannah is the smaller girl with pigtails, she's my diva- notice she decided that Cindy's dress needed gloves, lol!  You MUST have satin gloves to dine with the princesses,  I guess!  Let me know if this is too big and I'll resize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To explain pirate day- My father in law was in a very bad accident about two years ago.  He was working construction and another worker ran over his foot (bending it backward onto itself) with a fork lift.  He was in the hospital almost a year, fighting hard to be able to save his foot.  Eventually it was decided it would probably be healthier (not such an infection risk, end up with better mobility) by having it amputated.  It was such a hard thing for him to do, he is a very independent man, but he knew the choice had to be made.
> Eventually they fitted him for a prosthetic bottom leg.  The top under his knee is very much like a "peg leg."  When they had him go pick out fabric to seal on the top of it under the plastic coating..he picked a skull and crossbones!  Yes, my FIL has a "REAL" pirate peg leg!  To us it was like the first sign that yes, he was going to be fine, and was even having some "fun"/accepting what had happened.  So we decided one day at Disney we would ALL be pirates!


Those all look GREAT on! Sorry to hear about your FIL but it sounds like he's adapted well and definitely has a sense of humor about it. 


luvinyou said:


> I like to add a co-ordinating band at the bottom of twirl skirts because I really dislike ruffling.  Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a stripwork, but I believe it was a women's size 12ish



All of those look so nice, I haven't tried anything but a ruffle yet. 

We're going to see the American Idol concert tonight. My parents are huge followers of the show and went last year as well. I don't really watch it, but they wanted to bring me along, and I'm not going to turn down a free night out sans child.


----------



## revrob

InkspressYourself said:


> I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.
> 
> You all have been so inspiring to me.  I love this message board.  I think it is the most positive, helpfull, feel good message board I've ever seen.



I love this!  Would you mind if I made a version for my DD?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jeniamt said:


> No Christopher or even Chris??????  What is up with that?  At that point I didn't even try looking for a Gillian or Evelyn.  Oh well.


I saw Christin and Jillian and Evely  Each of these is just a letter off from the ones you need.  I don't know how she comes up with her name list.  When I first purchased the set I asked her to add Madison and she did. I am sure she would add the names you need if you asked.  I have purchased three sets of names from her the Disney Print, the Girls names in Curlz and the Script names.  They stitch out nicely and she is very helpful. 


InkspressYourself said:


> I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.
> 
> You all have been so inspiring to me.  I love this message board.  I think it is the most positive, helpfull, feel good message board I've ever seen.


This is so pretty.  I wish my daughter would wear skirts.


emcreative said:


> Okay, how about this? (a combination of the two)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could actually just be a "regular" sheet cake made with whatever you'd like.
> 
> For the emblem, you could "cut" it out of rolled fondant with a pizza cutter?  What I'd probably do (I'm sure someone can think of a better method) is make a template for the emblem out of poster board, and then lay it on top of the rolled fondant, and cut around each piece with the pizza cutter.  Then when all were cut pick them up and lay them on the top of the sheet cake.
> 
> I also think the toys on top of the one cake at the corners is great, too, because then the birthday star can have the toys afterward!


Those cakes look really nice and I bet you could make one!  Good Luck!


----------



## tadamom

2cutekidz said:


> Awww...Thanks ladies!
> 
> Miranda - the front of the top is the Simply Sweet halter bodice, just made longer.  The shirring went alot easier than I expected!  Emily does look older, and taller in some of theother pictures too.  I did not make the hat.  It was made by an etsy designer.  (It's paper not fabric, but pretty sturdy)





2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and "Mia"



Leslie....this is FABULOUS!!!!!!!  I may have to do something similar to this for Parker (and a variation of it for my Dn), she would love it and look super cute in it too.  

Is it two pieces or is the skirt sewn to the underside of the bodice?  Also, how many squares did you end up using on the skirt?  I have noticed if Parker's skirts like this get too many squares are tiers she has a hard time keeping them up b/c they get heavy.


----------



## InkspressYourself

> I love this! Would you mind if I made a version for my DD?


I'd be thrilled that you liked it that much.  I can't take much credit though, I got the pattern from youcanmakethis.  I had never heard of that site until I started reading here and I don't think I'll ever buy another pattern anywhere else.  I love having pictures and explanations.


----------



## minnie2

InkspressYourself said:


> I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.
> 
> You all have been so inspiring to me.  I love this message board.  I think it is the most positive, helpfull, feel good message board I've ever seen.


That is seriously adorable!  My 9 yr old would love that!  Ok I so need to FINALLY buy that pattern!  It has been on my wish list for almost a yr but for some reason I just haven't done it yet.  This may have sent me to the shopping cart!



abc123mom said:


> You CAN do it!  I had to learn how to do all that when my daughter was diagnosed with her food allergies.  I figured it wasn't fair for her not to have a cute character cake just because of her allergies.  I learned all I needed to know from cakecentral dot com.  Lots of great tutorials!  Don't be scared...it's a little like applique, intimidating but easily broken down into achievable steps.  Find a picture you like and go from there.


Thanks for the vote of confidence but seriously I CAN"T COOK!  LOL  Though I have thought about doing just a simple yellow iced cake his favorite color and maybe timed with black for Bumblebee and maybe just toys some of his MC Donalds toys on it. LOL

What is your little one allergic too.  My dd has Celaic's so she can't have anything with wheat gluten in it which means no wheat,rye , oats, barley or malt.  

Since this is her brothers party what we have done in the past is she gets her own brownies or ice cream that is safe for her but I always want her not to be signaled out though everyone knows about it I just want her to feel as normal as she can.



emcreative said:


> Okay, how about this? (a combination of the two)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could actually just be a "regular" sheet cake made with whatever you'd like.
> 
> For the emblem, you could "cut" it out of rolled fondant with a pizza cutter?  What I'd probably do (I'm sure someone can think of a better method) is make a template for the emblem out of poster board, and then lay it on top of the rolled fondant, and cut around each piece with the pizza cutter.  Then when all were cut pick them up and lay them on the top of the sheet cake.
> 
> I also think the toys on top of the one cake at the corners is great, too, because then the birthday star can have the toys afterward!


Those are SERIOUSLY great!  Where do you get this fondant?  Do I make it?  
Where is Duff from Ace of Cakes and The Cake Boss when I need them!    These shows always put these I can do this in my head and I try but it is always a mess in the end!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> I got  the outfits done for the last minute personal "big give" for my friends sister.  Please be nice, I had to do them all in a day and half, and I've only been sewing less than 5 months.  Here they are:  Big shout out and thanks to Nae Nae and Emcreative; couldn't have done it without your help!
> 
> First, Dev's Legoland shirt (design by Emcreative)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri's Legoland shirt (also designed by Emcreative- the girl's good, I tell ya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dev's other Legoland outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching mickey outfits:
> Dev's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it didn't photograph well, but there's a ruffle around the bottom of the shorts in the same fabric as the bow applique)
> 
> And the pluto outfit (his fave character)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up on the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lighting, but I was in a closet (best lighting) at 2am, this was the best I could get under the circumstances LOL
> 
> Speaking of closet, y'all showed me yours, so I'll show you mine- sewing space, that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is where I keep the computer, printer, cricut, laminator, etc. and do scrapbooking and beading projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad pic of the third side of the closet; this is all shelving for large pieces of fabric, my yarn for knitting, etc.  It actually goes another 4 feet, but I couldn't get a pic of that side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the outside of the "closet" with my bookcase of pretty, pretty fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better pic of the bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other side of the room where the "magic" happens sewing machine, notions storage, serger, iron, etc.
> So that's it!  Sorry so long, I'm still mega sleep deprived the last two nights and getting ever so slightly loopy!


You have been super busy. I love the iron on Legoland shirts.  They are so cute.  You did a great job with the appliques and the shorts too.  I love your sewing/crafting area.  Super neat and organized.


minnie2 said:


> I do.  I use bolts from the fabric store and cut them to size to fit in bins.  I need another bin too.  I have a bunch of scrap fabric in some baskets....



Do they give you the bolts?   JoAnns has some boxes for storing fat quarters.  I could put the little pieces of solid color in those for applique.  But my other pieces of fabric  are at least a yard.  I need to organize them. I filled up two bins and have fabric in the bags for our upcoming trip.


----------



## emcreative

minnie2 said:


> That is seriously adorable!  My 9 yr old would love that!  Ok I so need to FINALLY buy that pattern!  It has been on my wish list for almost a yr but for some reason I just haven't done it yet.  This may have sent me to the shopping cart!
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence but seriously I CAN"T COOK!  LOL  Though I have thought about doing just a simple yellow iced cake his favorite color and maybe timed with black for Bumblebee and maybe just toys some of his MC Donalds toys on it. LOL
> 
> What is your little one allergic too.  My dd has Celaic's so she can't have anything with wheat gluten in it which means no wheat,rye , oats, barley or malt.
> 
> Since this is her brothers party what we have done in the past is she gets her own brownies or ice cream that is safe for her but I always want her not to be signaled out though everyone knows about it I just want her to feel as normal as she can.
> 
> 
> Those are SERIOUSLY great!  Where do you get this fondant?  Do I make it?
> Where is Duff from Ace of Cakes and The Cake Boss when I need them!    These shows always put these I can do this in my head and I try but it is always a mess in the end!



I'm sure there are other places, but you can get rolled fondant (one big sheet which is perfect for this) from Joanns. It comes in white and various colors.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

minnie2 said:


> That is seriously adorable!  My 9 yr old would love that!  Ok I so need to FINALLY buy that pattern!  It has been on my wish list for almost a yr but for some reason I just haven't done it yet.  This may have sent me to the shopping cart!
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence but seriously I CAN"T COOK!  LOL  Though I have thought about doing just a simple yellow iced cake his favorite color and maybe timed with black for Bumblebee and maybe just toys some of his MC Donalds toys on it. LOL
> 
> What is your little one allergic too.  My dd has Celaic's so she can't have anything with wheat gluten in it which means no wheat,rye , oats, barley or malt.
> 
> Since this is her brothers party what we have done in the past is she gets her own brownies or ice cream that is safe for her but I always want her not to be signaled out though everyone knows about it I just want her to feel as normal as she can.
> 
> 
> Those are SERIOUSLY great!  Where do you get this fondant?  Do I make it?
> Where is Duff from Ace of Cakes and The Cake Boss when I need them!    These shows always put these I can do this in my head and I try but it is always a mess in the end!



Can you get a Gluten free cake mix and make cupcakes?  I have seen them at Whole Foods or Publix.  Then look at Party City or Hobby Lobby for Transformers cupcake liners and/or toppers.  Hobby Lobby had Pirate Cupcake liners and little flags for cupcakes.  But I bought Ethan's cake from Publix.  It was huge but they have yummy icing on their cakes!


----------



## minnie2

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Can you get a Gluten free cake mix and make cupcakes?  I have seen them at Whole Foods or Publix.  Then look at Party City or Hobby Lobby for Transformers cupcake liners and/or toppers.  Hobby Lobby had Pirate Cupcake liners and little flags for cupcakes.  But I bought Ethan's cake from Publix.  It was huge but they have yummy icing on their cakes!


LOVE Publix cakes!  My kids first few bday cakes where from there.  With the little smash cake
Yes you can get GF cake mix thankfully Walmart sells them and Better Crocker now has a line of Gluten free cake mixes I am trying to find locally with no luck...  


emcreative said:


> I'm sure there are other places, but you can get rolled fondant (one big sheet which is perfect for this) from Joanns. It comes in white and various colors.


You mean Joann's sells other things besides fabric who Knew!

I did just see a marshmellow fondant recipe hummmmm


----------



## NiniMorris

Emcreative,

I have to tell you...my DD9 saw the pictures of your daughter's twirling in their skirts and about flipped out!  You have to understand she only wears a dress on Sunday mornings... and we still fight about it then!  I think when she sees the finished stripwork jumper for DGD2 she is going to wish she had let me make it for her too...as it is she is getting it made as a top instead...

(I may make her a girly girl after all!)

Thanks...

Nini


----------



## tricia

InkspressYourself said:


> I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.
> 
> You all have been so inspiring to me.  I love this message board.  I think it is the most positive, helpfull, feel good message board I've ever seen.



That is really cute.  I like that pattern.  Sometimes I wish I had a little girl to sew for.



ireland_nicole said:


> I got  the outfits done for the last minute personal "big give" for my friends sister.  Please be nice, I had to do them all in a day and half, and I've only been sewing less than 5 months.  Here they are:  Big shout out and thanks to Nae Nae and Emcreative; couldn't have done it without your help!
> 
> First, Dev's Legoland shirt (design by Emcreative)



The stuff you made is great.  And it is soooooo nice of you to take the time to do that for the family.  Also like your sewing area.  I just got mine organized again and have my fabric on book shelves now too.


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> Emcreative,
> 
> I have to tell you...my DD9 saw the pictures of your daughter's twirling in their skirts and about flipped out!  You have to understand she only wears a dress on Sunday mornings... and we still fight about it then!  I think when she sees the finished stripwork jumper for DGD2 she is going to wish she had let me make it for her too...as it is she is getting it made as a top instead...
> 
> (I may make her a girly girl after all!)
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



Hehe I'm so glad! My 9yo in the pictures (shorter dark hair, taller) HATES dresses!  Seriously!  And yet...look at what she picked out and LOVES>  So there's still hope!


----------



## emcreative

*HELP!*

So I took Emmy's measurements (more than once) and got:

Bust:38
Waist: 35
Hip: 39.5

Umm...how the heck am I supposed to get one of these to work with the pattern I have? Will I go with the biggest measurement?

If I go with a 40 inch hip, there's a 38 bust only a 30 waist!!! If I go with the 35 inch waist (okay a 34 on the chart) that makes the hip a 44 and bust a 42! The top will be WAY too open (it's a sundress) ACK!  What do I do?


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> *HELP!*
> 
> So I took Emmy's measurements (more than once) and got:
> 
> Bust:38
> Waist: 35
> Hip: 39.5
> 
> Umm...how the heck am I supposed to get one of these to work with the pattern I have? Will I go with the biggest measurement?
> 
> If I go with a 40 inch hip, there's a 38 bust only a 30 waist!!! If I go with the 35 inch waist (okay a 34 on the chart) that makes the hip a 44 and bust a 42! The top will be WAY too open (it's a sundress) ACK!  What do I do?



what exactly are you making?  I can try to help...


----------



## emcreative

minnie2 said:


> what exactly are you making?  I can try to help...



It's a sundress like this:


----------



## HeatherSue

Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Meeeeeee....Happy Anniversary To Me! 

I've been a Disboutiquer for 2 years now!  

It was 2 years ago that my sister first told me about this great thread.  At first, I was skeptical and thought I could never sew anything at all.  Then, I tried a t-shirt dress, then, a patterned dress, then an applique. I've never turned back!  You ladies and Tom have always been so supportive of me and helpful with any questions.  It is because of my sister and this messageboard that I have found a new love- SEWING!!  Plus, I've made many dear friends along the way.  I love you guys!  
---------------------------------

It seems that I've replaced most of my disboutiquing time with digitizing time.  But, I do skim the thread regularly.  I am absolutely ADORING all of the things that have been posted lately!

-*Aimee's* Snow White work dress- SO cute!
-*Marah's* Mulan outfit- Devine!!
-*Inkspressyourself*- The newest Minnie dot skirt is PERFECT!
-*ireland_nichole's* give outfits- Adorable, and SO sweet of you to do that for them!
-*Jeanne's *photography- HELLO!! Those are some GORGEOUS pictures!!!
-*Tricia's* pirate outfit is really cute!  I can't believe *Tyler* that quilt himself!
-*Melissa* did a WONDERFUL jobs on those outfits for you, *Marah*! SO cute!!
-The retro Minnie outfit by *Leslie* is beautiful!

There were so many more, but I didn't take notes!


----------



## ireland_nicole

jeniamt said:


> What about soaking the fabric in a tea bath to cut the bright white dots?
> 
> 
> 
> No Christopher or even Chris??????  What is up with that?  At that point I didn't even try looking for a Gillian or Evelyn.  Oh well.


I sent her an email last night and she sent me one back today that she will add the names I need to the list.  She seems very nice, I'd ask her for the names you need.


InkspressYourself said:


> I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.
> 
> You all have been so inspiring to me.  I love this message board.  I think it is the most positive, helpfull, feel good message board I've ever seen.


That is sooooo cute!  I need to CASE it too, if that's ok; for placement of the embroidery, I would have your dd put the skirt on first, to make sure you can see it when it's on.


emcreative said:


> It's a sundress like this:



hmmm, could you check the back bodice piece of the pattern and mult x 2 to make sure you have enough room for her waist based on her bust measurement?  I don't think the waist/hip thing will be a problem, because it's gathered, and not fitted over the hips.  I'm sure someone else will have a better idea about what to do than me, though.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!







emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!



You did a great job!  I think you're going to be way better at this sewing thing than you keep trying to tell us.


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


> Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Meeeeeee....Happy Anniversary To Me!


----------



## Jennia

3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's flip-flop dress I finished today. She'll be wearing this one to breakfast with Minnie at the Beach club.



So cute and definitely goes with the theme! 



jessesgirl said:


>



Love it, especially the last outfit! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished 2 new Back to school sets!! WOO HOO!!! can not believe it is almost that time. I hope to finish one a day and then move on to halloween ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Very cute, did you make the capris as well? 


jenb1023 said:


> Well, I only got a photo of one of the dresses and DD was posing but you will get the idea.  It certainly doesn't compare to the other stuff on here but I am pretty proud of it - for those that missed my earlier post it is the first dress I have ever made (I made it this past weekend) and I have not touched a sewing machine since 8th grade.  DD loves it!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne (jham) for her directions for a pillowcase dress - those are the ones I used with a little extra help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your other questions, I used a sewing machine - my MIL's that she let me take since she doesn't use it.  I am not sure about adding ruffles but wouldn't think it would be that hard.



Cute and what lovely fabrics! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Here are the girls 4th of July outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a dummy I forgot my camera so these are from my Cell phone. We were so close it looked like the fireworks were raining down on us. The show lasted for 30 mins Madi ended up falling asleep.  She didnt even wake up during the Finale
> I am off to catch up on the thread Katie was so generous to give everyone her cold.



Those are all adorable! My dd slept through fireworks too, lol!



2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!



GORGEOUS!!! I wish I had even HALF your talent, that is SO perfect! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Ethan turned 5 last month.  I am finally getting around to posting some pictures.  We were planning on having his party at the park but there was a bad thunderstorm so we had to move the party indoors.
> 
> Here is his outfit his shirt says Walk the Plank,
> and Captain Hook and Tick Tock Croc are on the shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nephew just turned 3, he loves Bob the Builder.  I made this outfit for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts



Love seeing cute boys stuff! 



emcreative said:


> Couple more:
> 
> The boys Pirate Outfits (with some creative editing, sorry) from Miss Missy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an AWESOME purse she sent me.  I loves it!



That IS a great purse, and what cute sets for the boys! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Pretty sure your question has been answered, but yes you really should have editing software to do that type of thing. Embird is awesome for a basic editing software. It is pretty much the cheapest you can find too. Then you can add on as you like as well.
> 
> 
> Here is the dress I made for a little girl whose birthday we were invited to.
> She is the one I was asking about what kind of dress to make. She is 2 and wears a size 6. I really hope it fits her! I do not know yet! Pattern is Portobellopixie: Claire. I did the apron with just one layer instead of doing it the way the pattern calls for. I wanted to make the dress before embroidering it. I didn't know if I would actually finish it..
> The green fabric is waaaay too thin. It is imperial batiste. My serger hated it. Idk how to fix that problem. The rolled hem came out a little wavy on one part... no clue why. I'm also kinda scared about the wooly nylon I used. I completely forgot to tell the mother not to iron the edge... it will burn!  Hopefully she is like me and doesn't iron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I tried this thing I heard about at MP Market. I used water soluble topping on top of the fluffy terry cloth, and when I was done I put my Floriani pressing cloth on top of it and steamed it. The water soluble disappeared. It was awesome! No more picking it away or tearing it away and messing up stitches.
> I had prewashed all the fabric, and really didn't have time to wash it again.



Adorable, love how you incorporated the fabric print to make an applique for the apron. 



emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!



This turned out FANTASTIC! Nobody would ever guess you've just started sewing! 



ireland_nicole said:


> I got  the outfits done for the last minute personal "big give" for my friends sister.  Please be nice, I had to do them all in a day and half, and I've only been sewing less than 5 months.  Here they are:  Big shout out and thanks to Nae Nae and Emcreative; couldn't have done it without your help!
> 
> First, Dev's Legoland shirt (design by Emcreative)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri's Legoland shirt (also designed by Emcreative- the girl's good, I tell ya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching mickey outfits:
> Dev's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it didn't photograph well, but there's a ruffle around the bottom of the shorts in the same fabric as the bow applique)
> 
> And the pluto outfit (his fave character)



WOW can't believe you got that much done so quickly, what a great person you are do do so much for them! And Emcreative's designs look amazing, too!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I forgot the kitten outfit.  I love that fabric & those appliques came out so cute.

I know I probably missed a bunch of others, too.  I seem to be perpetually behind lately.  Assume I thought it was great ('cause I did).

Happy (Dis)Anniversary Heather!  Mine's some time soon, but I don't know when exactly.


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> It's a sundress like this:


I would go by the bust measurement because it is gathered at the waist.  I can't wait to see it!


HeatherSue said:


> Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Meeeeeee....Happy Anniversary To Me!
> 
> I've been a Disboutiquer for 2 years now!
> 
> It was 2 years ago that my sister first told me about this great thread.  At first, I was skeptical and thought I could never sew anything at all.  Then, I tried a t-shirt dress, then, a patterned dress, then an applique. I've never turned back!  You ladies and Tom have always been so supportive of me and helpful with any questions.  It is because of my sister and this messageboard that I have found a new love- SEWING!!  Plus, I've made many dear friends along the way.  I love you guys!
> ---------------------------------
> :


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## jenb1023

HeatherSue said:


> Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Meeeeeee....Happy Anniversary To Me!
> 
> I've been a Disboutiquer for 2 years now!
> 
> It was 2 years ago that my sister first told me about this great thread.  At first, I was skeptical and thought I could never sew anything at all.  Then, I tried a t-shirt dress, then, a patterned dress, then an applique. I've never turned back!  You ladies and Tom have always been so supportive of me and helpful with any questions.  It is because of my sister and this messageboard that I have found a new love- SEWING!!  Plus, I've made many dear friends along the way.  I love you guys!
> ---------------------------------




Happy Anniversary Heather!  If I have even 1/4 of your sewing skills two years from now, I will be thrilled!


----------



## mommyof3princess

HeatherSue said:


> Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Meeeeeee....Happy Anniversary To Me!
> 
> I've been a Disboutiquer for 2 years now!
> 
> It was 2 years ago that my sister first told me about this great thread.  At first, I was skeptical and thought I could never sew anything at all.  Then, I tried a t-shirt dress, then, a patterned dress, then an applique. I've never turned back!  You ladies and Tom have always been so supportive of me and helpful with any questions.  It is because of my sister and this messageboard that I have found a new love- SEWING!!  Plus, I've made many dear friends along the way.  I love you guys!
> ---------------------------------
> 
> It seems that I've replaced most of my disboutiquing time with digitizing time.  But, I do skim the thread regularly.  I am absolutely ADORING all of the things that have been posted lately!
> 
> -*Aimee's* Snow White work dress- SO cute!
> -*Marah's* Mulan outfit- Devine!!
> -*Inkspressyourself*- The newest Minnie dot skirt is PERFECT!
> -*ireland_nichole's* give outfits- Adorable, and SO sweet of you to do that for them!
> -*Jeanne's *photography- HELLO!! Those are some GORGEOUS pictures!!!
> -*Tricia's* pirate outfit is really cute!  I can't believe *Tyler* that quilt himself!
> -*Melissa* did a WONDERFUL jobs on those outfits for you, *Marah*! SO cute!!
> -The retro Minnie outfit by *Leslie* is beautiful!
> 
> There were so many more, but I didn't take notes!



Happy Anniversary to you Heather. I love all your feed back and support and the way you are willing to take your time to help anyone figure out how to do something.to you. I love how you are taking notes on the boards.


----------



## Jennia

InkspressYourself said:


> I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.
> 
> You all have been so inspiring to me.  I love this message board.  I think it is the most positive, helpfull, feel good message board I've ever seen.



I think this is so sweet! 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HEATHER!!!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Just popping in for a quick hello.

Look at my ticker!  The wedding is this Sunday!

princess dresses  --  check
bridesmaid dresses -- check
flower girl baskets --  check
favors  --  check
catering  --  check
limo  --  check
silk flowers  --  check
centerpieces  --  almost
cake  --  check


My mind is going random places, I haven't slept well yet this week, but the bride is amazingly calm and things are going well!  One bride meltdown, one mother-of-the-bride meltdown, one limo "hiccup"  (the company unexpectedly went out of business!) but ALL IS WELL!

I am so blessed...I called a friend yesterday to ask if she would bake calico beans for the rehearsal luncheon/bbq.  She said of course, then called me back and said she and her husband would like to do ALL of the shopping and cooking for that event.  All I could do was say thank you through my tears.  My sister flies in from Arkansas on Thursday; she and my other sister and I will finish centerpieces then.  Karen (poohnpigletCA) has already done most of the work.  We just have to assemble.

so that's that.
Hopefully I'll be back with pictures next week, and my baby girl and the man of her dreams will be in Disneyworld next week!


----------



## goofyisinphilly

Need some guidence.  I made a summer dress that is sleevless and lined.  The bodice is a traditional sleevless with darts and gathers and is connected by a band to the skirt part.  

The skirt and the connecting band fit correctly; however, that bodice is a full size too small.  I double checked the pattern and did cut the same size for top and bottom.  I am not busty and the other McCall's pattern fit fine at the top.  Did I do something wrong or is it just a pattern issue?  

This is just a practice attempt before moving onto good fabric so I would like to find out what might have gone wrong.  Thanks!


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time shirring!!  Loved it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and "Mia"



*Leslie, I love this!*

I have to share this with you-

(Please keep in mind the following is from my 8 year old diva, Hannah, who just caught this outfit on the screen when someone else commented on it)

Hannah:  Ooh Mom, I REALLY like that!
Me:  That is awesome, isn't it?
Hannah: (Stares at the screen with a very thoughtful look on her face for a few seconds.  Then states, almost businesslike):  I think this should be yellow and bluish and have Spongebob on it.  Then I will buy it for school with my allowance!
Me:  Hmm, I will share your idea with her, she might like it for a different dress.  But honey, you've seen how long it takes Momma to sew even simple things.  This is a LOT of work, so much it will be pretty expensive, honey. 
Hannah: Oh MOM!  Jeez, I have $11 in my bank!



I hope this made you chuckle and you aren't offended, I had to stifle my laugh.  She really did love it, and the fact that she thought it deserved the "Spongebob" treatment (the character she is currently obsessed with) really does say something great about her opinion of it!

*
LADIES:*
The husband just took Phineas, Ferb and Emmy out to get dinner and bring it back so I could have some peace and quiet to sew !  Can you believe it?  Speaking of which, I better get back to it!


----------



## *Toadstool*

aimeeg said:


> Go right ahead! They are from Silly Goose. There are three things I cannot do. 1. Bake 2. Pottery 3. Smock You want a custom or anything painted I am your girl.


Oh, I don't think I have heard of Silly Goose. I just love the Simplicity of that design!



mirandag819 said:


> Oh yeah of coarse, I always use 2-3 layers too, I was just wondering if it felt enough like regular fabric that you could use it as the "fashion fabric layer", or would it not look like a normal cotton would?


I am wondering why you woule ever use 3 layers of fabric for the bodice of a dress.. this confuses me. I either use 1 or 2... it is either lined or it isn't.



emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!


That came out beautifullly! It is perfect!



InkspressYourself said:


> I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.
> 
> You all have been so inspiring to me.  I love this message board.  I think it is the most positive, helpfull, feel good message board I've ever seen.


Wow that is so cute! What kind of fabric did you use for the white part?? It looks really poofy. Is it more than one layer??? You did a great job. I want one now!



goofyisinphilly said:


> Need some guidence.  I made a summer dress that is sleevless and lined.  The bodice is a traditional sleevless with darts and gathers and is connected by a band to the skirt part.
> 
> The skirt and the connecting band fit correctly; however, that bodice is a full size too small.  I double checked the pattern and did cut the same size for top and bottom.  I am not busty and the other McCall's pattern fit fine at the top.  Did I do something wrong or is it just a pattern issue?
> 
> This is just a practice attempt before moving onto good fabric so I would like to find out what might have gone wrong.  Thanks!


What I do before I make a pattern for myself is have someone measure you with a measuring tape at the measurements the pattern calls for. I don't go by the pattern measurements. I actually measure the pattern pieces. Then you make sure to subtract your seam allowance. Did you take the seam allowance the pattern called for? That makes a big difference when you are making a fitted bodice. You can just upsize the bodice and band and use the smaller size skirt. That is the great thing about sewing for yourself! I used to sew for myself alot pre-baby. 

Happy Disboutiquer Anniversary Heather Sue!! 
OOoooh.. You should make yourself a disboutiquer shirt to celebrate.
Speaking of that... I need to get hubby to fix my ftp thingy so I can upload the designs for people to download.


----------



## minnie2

fairygoodmother said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello.
> 
> Look at my ticker!  The wedding is this Sunday!
> 
> princess dresses  --  check
> bridesmaid dresses -- check
> flower girl baskets --  check
> favors  --  check
> catering  --  check
> limo  --  check
> silk flowers  --  check
> centerpieces  --  almost
> cake  --  check
> 
> 
> My mind is going random places, I haven't slept well yet this week, but the bride is amazingly calm and things are going well!  One bride meltdown, one mother-of-the-bride meltdown, one limo "hiccup"  (the company unexpectedly went out of business!) but ALL IS WELL!
> 
> I am so blessed...I called a friend yesterday to ask if she would bake calico beans for the rehearsal luncheon/bbq.  She said of course, then called me back and said she and her husband would like to do ALL of the shopping and cooking for that event.  All I could do was say thank you through my tears.  My sister flies in from Arkansas on Thursday; she and my other sister and I will finish centerpieces then.  Karen (poohnpigletCA) has already done most of the work.  We just have to assemble.
> 
> so that's that.
> Hopefully I'll be back with pictures next week, and my baby girl and the man of her dreams will be in Disneyworld next week!


YAY I can't wait to see all the pictures!



emcreative said:


> *Leslie, I love this!*
> 
> I have to share this with you-
> 
> (Please keep in mind the following is from my 8 year old diva, Hannah, who just caught this outfit on the screen when someone else commented on it)
> 
> Hannah:  Ooh Mom, I REALLY like that!
> Me:  That is awesome, isn't it?
> Hannah: (Stares at the screen with a very thoughtful look on her face for a few seconds.  Then states, almost businesslike):  I think this should be yellow and bluish and have Spongebob on it.  Then I will buy it for school with my allowance!
> Me:  Hmm, I will share your idea with her, she might like it for a different dress.  But honey, you've seen how long it takes Momma to sew even simple things.  This is a LOT of work, so much it will be pretty expensive, honey.
> Hannah: Oh MOM!  Jeez, I have $11 in my bank!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this made you chuckle and you aren't offended, I had to stifle my laugh.  She really did love it, and the fact that she thought it deserved the "Spongebob" treatment (the character she is currently obsessed with) really does say something great about her opinion of it!
> 
> *
> LADIES:*
> The husband just took Phineas, Ferb and Emmy out to get dinner and bring it back so I could have some peace and quiet to sew !  Can you believe it?  Speaking of which, I better get back to it!


That is too cute!  

I may be making a sponge bob outfit soon my BFF's kids bday just ast but we always do the gifts AFTER the bday so we can make sure we get them the thing that got away so to speak but she said they have enough toys so maybe sponge bob applique shirts and shorts.


----------



## mirandag819

*Toadstool* said:


> I am wondering why you woule ever use 3 layers of fabric for the bodice of a dress.. this confuses me. I either use 1 or 2... it is either lined or it isn't.



Carla C's simply sweet is 3 layers, a lining and an underlining. It says it adds volume, plus I like the way the straps attach to the bodice when it has the underlining.


----------



## goofyisinphilly

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh, I don't think I have heard of Silly Goose. I just love the Simplicity of that design!
> 
> 
> I am wondering why you woule ever use 3 layers of fabric for the bodice of a dress.. this confuses me. I either use 1 or 2... it is either lined or it isn't.
> 
> 
> That came out beautifullly! It is perfect!
> 
> 
> Wow that is so cute! What kind of fabric did you use for the white part?? It looks really poofy. Is it more than one layer??? You did a great job. I want one now!
> 
> 
> What I do before I make a pattern for myself is have someone measure you with a measuring tape at the measurements the pattern calls for. I don't go by the pattern measurements. I actually measure the pattern pieces. Then you make sure to subtract your seam allowance. Did you take the seam allowance the pattern called for? That makes a big difference when you are making a fitted bodice. You can just upsize the bodice and band and use the smaller size skirt. That is the great thing about sewing for yourself! I used to sew for myself alot pre-baby.
> 
> Happy Disboutiquer Anniversary Heather Sue!!
> OOoooh.. You should make yourself a disboutiquer shirt to celebrate.
> Speaking of that... I need to get hubby to fix my ftp thingy so I can upload the designs for people to download.



Thanks for the help!  I will definately make sure to double check my measurements.  I did take the recommended seam allowances.  It seems like the pattern just ran really small at the top.  I am totally new to this sewing thing and spend a lot of time doing trial and error.


----------



## InkspressYourself

> Wow that is so cute! What kind of fabric did you use for the white part?? It looks really poofy. Is it more than one layer??? You did a great job. I want one now!



The white fabric was from the section that said "bottom weights" at Joanns.  I really liked it.  It was sturdy and had a little bit of stretch to it.

I really appreciate everyone's kind words.  I don't have any friends that sew IRL.  I wish I knew how to multi quote better.  I need to read page one again.  I read it again today and spent an hour wandering around the bookmarks!

I love the tickled pink dress.  I'm in awe.  I bought some elastic thread and can't wait to give shirring a try.

I'm also in love with my ruffler.  I didn't know such a thing existed until I came here.  I've never wanted to do ruffles before, but now I'm envisioning ruffles everywhere.  I'm addicted.

I wish I was going to be in WDW when so many others are in Oct.  We're going in Sept.


----------



## *Toadstool*

mirandag819 said:


> Carla C's simply sweet is 3 layers, a lining and an underlining. It says it adds volume, plus I like the way the straps attach to the bodice when it has the underlining.


Oh okay. I just went and read the ebook. I guess maybe I don't ever feel the need for that because I use medium weight fabrics almost exlusively. Maybe when I cut into my character fabrics I will need the underlining. I also keep thinking 3 layers would be so hot here! I guess if your fashion fabric is thin it wouldn't make a difference. I still haven't made the simply sweet. I have the pattern though. I plan on trying it soon.



goofyisinphilly said:


> Thanks for the help!  I will definately make sure to double check my measurements.  I did take the recommended seam allowances.  It seems like the pattern just ran really small at the top.  I am totally new to this sewing thing and spend a lot of time doing trial and error.


Yes, alot of the patterns will either run really small or really big. 
They seem to be pretty unreliable in my experience. It is much better with the children's patterns than the adult ones.



InkspressYourself said:


> The white fabric was from the section that said "bottom weights" at Joanns.  I really liked it.  It was sturdy and had a little bit of stretch to it.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's kind words.  I don't have any friends that sew IRL.  I wish I knew how to multi quote better.  I need to read page one again.  I read it again today and spent an hour wandering around the bookmarks!
> 
> I'm also in love with my ruffler.  I didn't know such a thing existed until I came here.  I've never wanted to do ruffles before, but now I'm envisioning ruffles everywhere.  I'm addicted.
> 
> I wish I was going to be in WDW when so many others are in Oct.  We're going in Sept.


Thanks for letting me know about the bottom weights.. I guess that makes sense. It would be a little stiffer so that would make it poofy. It is just fab!
I love my ruffler too!!!! I still haven't used my serger ruffler foot.. that is on my to do list too!


----------



## mirandag819

Please say a prayer for my embroidery machine because I am about to murder it! Not really, but I swear this is the 9th time I have stitched out this safari minnie design and it still looks jacked up..... I would blame the design, but I seem to have different problems each time, of coarse I baby it and push and pull the fabric a little to fix each previous times mistake, but then something else goes wrong. I have spent at least 2 hours on this design each time I messed up so I am getting close to 20 hours on it, and I still need to do it a second time sans eyelashes for mickey. Donald and Daisy worked find, but Mickey and Minnie are going to kill me yet! I think this outfit is just cursed.... or I am feeling the pressure that my trip is only 5 weeks away and I need to make Taylor 7 more outfits and a few shirts for us adults, and hairbows, and do all the other normal trip prep I usually do. Everything except for a few places on the black facial trim came out okay on this last one, I think I may just play with my regular sewing machine and see if I can salvage it.... if the satin stitch was just a little widder in a couple of places it would be okay. I am scared of doing anything by hand, and I normally love my embroidery machine, but it is killing me this week. I can't stand the thought of starting this one over, so I guess I will give it a try by hand. 

Wish me luck! Sorry, rant over.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Please say a prayer for my embroidery machine because I am about to murder it! Not really, but I swear this is the 9th time I have stitched out this safari minnie design and it still looks jacked up..... I would blame the design, but I seem to have different problems each time, of coarse I baby it and push and pull the fabric a little to fix each previous times mistake, but then something else goes wrong. I have spent at least 2 hours on this design each time I messed up so I am getting close to 20 hours on it, and I still need to do it a second time sans eyelashes for mickey. Donald and Daisy worked find, but Mickey and Minnie are going to kill me yet! I think this outfit is just cursed.... or I am feeling the pressure that my trip is only 5 weeks away and I need to make Taylor 7 more outfits and a few shirts for us adults, and hairbows, and do all the other normal trip prep I usually do. Everything except for a few places on the black facial trim came out okay on this last one, I think I may just play with my regular sewing machine and see if I can salvage it.... if the satin stitch was just a little widder in a couple of places it would be okay. I am scared of doing anything by hand, and I normally love my embroidery machine, but it is killing me this week. I can't stand the thought of starting this one over, so I guess I will give it a try by hand.
> 
> Wish me luck! Sorry, rant over.



Crossing my fingers for you!  As long as you don't mind crossing them for me, too...lol I kinda have said "NUTS TO THIS!" about following this pattern I have and I'm half winging it!


----------



## Clutterbug

Hi everyone!  I have to apologize again for being such an absent disboutiquer.  I've been even less than a pathetic lurker lately and I hate that I have probably missed so many wonderful creations. 

I do have a shameless request for those of you who belong to the Fabric obsession co-op. I entered the Spring/Summer wardrobe challenge and I'd love it of you would check out the things I made and give me a few votes.  Karamat also entered an adorable Disney wardrobe. Here's the link. 

http://thefabricobsession.com/forum/index.php?topic=1706.0


----------



## teresajoy

InkspressYourself said:


> I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.
> 
> You all have been so inspiring to me.  I love this message board.  I think it is the most positive, helpfull, feel good message board I've ever seen.



I love that!!! I saw it in the Photobucket account today and wondered who made it!!! It's fabulous!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Meeeeeee....Happy Anniversary To Me!
> 
> I've been a Disboutiquer for 2 years now!
> 
> It was 2 years ago that my sister first told me about this great thread.  At first, I was skeptical and thought I could never sew anything at all.  Then, I tried a t-shirt dress, then, a patterned dress, then an applique. I've never turned back!  You ladies and Tom have always been so supportive of me and helpful with any questions.  It is because of my sister and this messageboard that I have found a new love- SEWING!!  Plus, I've made many dear friends along the way.  I love you guys!
> -------------------------:



Heather, you scared me!!!!  
(Heather and I got married the same day, different years though)
HAPPY DISBOUTIQUE ANNIVERSARY  to you my dear darling sister!!! And, to think I was a little worried to tell you about my obsession for about a month!   I need to go look up when I first started posting here. 

And, as you know, Lydia still wears that T-shirt dress you made her! And, Corey still wears the pants!!! 



fairygoodmother said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello.
> 
> Look at my ticker!  The wedding is this Sunday!
> 
> princess dresses  --  check
> bridesmaid dresses -- check
> flower girl baskets --  check
> favors  --  check
> catering  --  check
> limo  --  check
> silk flowers  --  check
> centerpieces  --  almost
> cake  --  check
> 
> 
> My mind is going random places, I haven't slept well yet this week, but the bride is amazingly calm and things are going well!  One bride meltdown, one mother-of-the-bride meltdown, one limo "hiccup"  (the company unexpectedly went out of business!) but ALL IS WELL!
> 
> I am so blessed...I called a friend yesterday to ask if she would bake calico beans for the rehearsal luncheon/bbq.  She said of course, then called me back and said she and her husband would like to do ALL of the shopping and cooking for that event.  All I could do was say thank you through my tears.  My sister flies in from Arkansas on Thursday; she and my other sister and I will finish centerpieces then.  Karen (poohnpigletCA) has already done most of the work.  We just have to assemble.
> 
> so that's that.
> Hopefully I'll be back with pictures next week, and my baby girl and the man of her dreams will be in Disneyworld next week!



I can not wait to see pictures!! I love weddings!!! 



emcreative said:


> *Leslie, I love this!*
> 
> I have to share this with you-
> 
> (Please keep in mind the following is from my 8 year old diva, Hannah, who just caught this outfit on the screen when someone else commented on it)
> 
> Hannah:  Ooh Mom, I REALLY like that!
> Me:  That is awesome, isn't it?
> Hannah: (Stares at the screen with a very thoughtful look on her face for a few seconds.  Then states, almost businesslike):  I think this should be yellow and bluish and have Spongebob on it.  Then I will buy it for school with my allowance!
> Me:  Hmm, I will share your idea with her, she might like it for a different dress.  But honey, you've seen how long it takes Momma to sew even simple things.  This is a LOT of work, so much it will be pretty expensive, honey.
> Hannah: Oh MOM!  Jeez, I have $11 in my bank!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this made you chuckle and you aren't offended, I had to stifle my laugh.  She really did love it, and the fact that she thought it deserved the "Spongebob" treatment (the character she is currently obsessed with) really does say something great about her opinion of it!
> 
> *
> LADIES:*
> The husband just took Phineas, Ferb and Emmy out to get dinner and bring it back so I could have some peace and quiet to sew !  Can you believe it?  Speaking of which, I better get back to it!



That is too cute!!!


----------



## twob4him

Stephres said:


> I see they have updated some of the outfits, but I cannot resist an opportunity to show off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! I also straighten the house before the housekeeper comes!
> 
> 
> 
> I am organizing today! I bought 100 comic book boards and as soon as the store opens I am going to buy more. If you don't hear from me, you'll know the fabric won!


1. I can't believe how little Megan and Jacob are! What an awesome album too....I did the scrapbooking thing for awhile but only until I started sewing...which I will talk about in a minute. Great job!
2. What's a housekeeper?
3. I am REALLY looking forward to seeing your organized sewing room! 



emcreative said:


> NO idea yet where she will wear this.  It's gonna depend on if I can get the Mulan sundress she wants to work.  If I can, she'll wear the sundress to Arkashus/Epcot, if not, this.  LOL!


Gorgeous outfit!!! I love it!



ireland_nicole said:


> I got  the outfits done for the last minute personal "big give" for my friends sister.  Please be nice, I had to do them all in a day and half, and I've only been sewing less than 5 months.  Here they are:  Big shout out and thanks to Nae Nae and Emcreative; couldn't have done it without your help!
> 
> First, Dev's Legoland shirt (design by Emcreative)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri's Legoland shirt (also designed by Emcreative- the girl's good, I tell ya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other side of the room where the "magic" happens sewing machine, notions storage, serger, iron, etc.
> So that's it!  Sorry so long, I'm still mega sleep deprived the last two nights and getting ever so slightly loopy!


Wow great outfits and how sweet of you to make them for your friend! I love the sewing and crafting areas!!!!



InkspressYourself said:


> I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.
> 
> You all have been so inspiring to me.  I love this message board.  I think it is the most positive, helpfull, feel good message board I've ever seen.


Adorable skirt and I have to agree...the other day I was browsing some other threads and people were making snarky comments back and forth...I think it was over the monorail crash. Anyways, I thought to myself that would never happen here on this thread! 



Rebecuberduber said:


> Cool!  That's exactly the art panels I'm talking about!  Thank you!  Those are darling!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about using as a bodice, too.  Do you think it would work to use iron-on stabilizer on the back and then sew it to a sturdy fabric backing?  I was thinking about using it as the bodice on a Simply Sweet dress.  Thanks so much for your input and experience!!


I think that would be a good solution!!!



HeatherSue said:


> Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Meeeeeee....Happy Anniversary To Me!
> 
> I've been a Disboutiquer for 2 years now!
> 
> It was 2 years ago that my sister first told me about this great thread.  At first, I was skeptical and thought I could never sew anything at all.  Then, I tried a t-shirt dress, then, a patterned dress, then an applique. I've never turned back!  You ladies and Tom have always been so supportive of me and helpful with any questions.  It is because of my sister and this messageboard that I have found a new love- SEWING!!  Plus, I've made many dear friends along the way.  I love you guys!
> ---------------------------------


Happy Anniversary!!!  
I have to say right back at ya!!! I am just amazed at everyone's talent and how quickly everyone has learned to sew and branch out ( to digitizing)....thanks for being a friend and I really think of all of you as friends!!!



fairygoodmother said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello.
> 
> Look at my ticker!  The wedding is this Sunday!
> 
> princess dresses  --  check
> bridesmaid dresses -- check
> flower girl baskets --  check
> favors  --  check
> catering  --  check
> limo  --  check
> silk flowers  --  check
> centerpieces  --  almost
> cake  --  check
> 
> 
> My mind is going random places, I haven't slept well yet this week, but the bride is amazingly calm and things are going well!  One bride meltdown, one mother-of-the-bride meltdown, one limo "hiccup"  (the company unexpectedly went out of business!) but ALL IS WELL!
> 
> I am so blessed...I called a friend yesterday to ask if she would bake calico beans for the rehearsal luncheon/bbq.  She said of course, then called me back and said she and her husband would like to do ALL of the shopping and cooking for that event.  All I could do was say thank you through my tears.  My sister flies in from Arkansas on Thursday; she and my other sister and I will finish centerpieces then.  Karen (poohnpigletCA) has already done most of the work.  We just have to assemble.
> 
> so that's that.
> Hopefully I'll be back with pictures next week, and my baby girl and the man of her dreams will be in Disneyworld next week!



Sending pixie dust and warm thoughts your way! 



mirandag819 said:


> Please say a prayer for my embroidery machine because I am about to murder it! Not really, but I swear this is the 9th time I have stitched out this safari minnie design and it still looks jacked up..... I would blame the design, but I seem to have different problems each time, of coarse I baby it and push and pull the fabric a little to fix each previous times mistake, but then something else goes wrong. I have spent at least 2 hours on this design each time I messed up so I am getting close to 20 hours on it, and I still need to do it a second time sans eyelashes for mickey. Donald and Daisy worked find, but Mickey and Minnie are going to kill me yet! I think this outfit is just cursed.... or I am feeling the pressure that my trip is only 5 weeks away and I need to make Taylor 7 more outfits and a few shirts for us adults, and hairbows, and do all the other normal trip prep I usually do. Everything except for a few places on the black facial trim came out okay on this last one, I think I may just play with my regular sewing machine and see if I can salvage it.... if the satin stitch was just a little widder in a couple of places it would be okay. I am scared of doing anything by hand, and I normally love my embroidery machine, but it is killing me this week. I can't stand the thought of starting this one over, so I guess I will give it a try by hand.
> 
> Wish me luck! Sorry, rant over.



Oh this is a nightmare ....I just did one by hand to take a break from the machine embroidary...somehow I pictured it as being easier....that dream has clearly been tanished by breaking threads, eaten tee shirts, and the bobbin thread showing no matter what I do....and the time it takes to stitch out  ...and changing the color of thread every two seconds  ....OK ... I will stop my sympathy rant...
I hope alll things work out for you!


----------



## teresajoy

I had to go back and figure out when I first started posting on this thread, and from what I can find, it looks as if my anniversary date is June 11, 2007 for my first post and June 12 when I read all the way through the thread!


----------



## Mirb1214

mirandag819 said:


> Carla C's simply sweet is 3 layers, a lining and an underlining. It says it adds volume, plus I like the way the straps attach to the bodice when it has the underlining.



There must be something wrong w/ me.  I'm currently working on my 2nd simply sweet and the straps are blowing my mind.  I can't seem to understand the directions very well.  I just "winged" it on the first one and I'm trying really hard to get it right on this one.


----------



## jessica52877

I wanna play too! My anniversary date is February 19th! I think I am about make some brownies or something to celebrate! I am STARVING!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Mirb1214 said:


> There must be something wrong w/ me.  I'm currently working on my 2nd simply sweet and the straps are blowing my mind.  I can't seem to understand the directions very well.  I just "winged" it on the first one and I'm trying really hard to get it right on this one.



At first, I had a hard time figuring out the straps too, it was different than I had ever done them. But, if you look at the pictures and do just what Carla says, it really does work out, even though I couldn't picture in my mind how it would before I tried it! I would suggest printing that page out if you haven't and having it right next to the outfit when you do it. It is really the easiest way that I have found to do the straps and bodice, and I always do it Carla's way now.  I wish I were there with you and I could just show you.


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> I wanna play too! My anniversary date is February 19th! I think I am about make some brownies or something to celebrate! I am STARVING!!!!



Was that 2007? 

Oh yes, please make some brownies!!


----------



## Mirb1214

teresajoy said:


> At first, I had a hard time figuring out the straps too, it was different than I had ever done them. But, if you look at the pictures and do just what Carla says, it really does work out, even though I couldn't picture in my mind how it would before I tried it! I would suggest printing that page out if you haven't and having it right next to the outfit when you do it. It is really the easiest way that I have found to do the straps and bodice, and I always do it Carla's way now.  I wish I were there with you and I could just show you.




Ok, I trust you. . . I have the pic printed out and I will hopefully have success with them before the night is over!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I went back and I started posting on this thread 5-24-2008 

EM~ I Love the Mulan outfit the fabric on the skirt is perfect.


----------



## twob4him

I finished another dress today....I did the applique of Dumbo by hand from a coloring page and the lettering was another story. You know how we were talking about having to move the hoop for each individual letter?? Well, Kathy (Nae Nae) suggested trying editing software to combine files. I tried it and it worked! I loaded each letter and moved it to where I wanted then saved it as one new file. It was so easy peasy...I couldnt believe it. Thank you again Kathy for your help!

So here you go....


























I love her tongue sticking out.... I am tempted to put a little Timothy mouse patch on the skirt...what do you think? 

*Credits:  *
God - Everything
Disney - for Dumbo
Carla -  Simply Sweet
Janome - embroidery machine
Some online coloring book page? - 
Font - KaboDesignsdotcom
Joann Fabrics - fabric and notions





ETA: Hey check out my ticker....3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days...how cool is that??!!


----------



## LisaZoe

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!



Did you use bias tape around the hem? I love the look but I've never felt confident in my ability to sew it on neatly. Any tips or tricks?


----------



## 3huskymom

I know this has probably been covered, but what's the simple way to make a circle skirt??? I have some fabric that would be perfect for that with a bias tape hem. Thanks!


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Me!  Happy Anniversary To Meeeeeee....Happy Anniversary To Me!
> 
> I've been a Disboutiquer for 2 years now!
> 
> It was 2 years ago that my sister first told me about this great thread.  At first, I was skeptical and thought I could never sew anything at all.  Then, I tried a t-shirt dress, then, a patterned dress, then an applique. I've never turned back!  You ladies and Tom have always been so supportive of me and helpful with any questions.  It is because of my sister and this messageboard that I have found a new love- SEWING!!  Plus, I've made many dear friends along the way.  I love you guys!
> ---------------------------------
> 
> It seems that I've replaced most of my disboutiquing time with digitizing time.  But, I do skim the thread regularly.  I am absolutely ADORING all of the things that have been posted lately!
> 
> -*Aimee's* Snow White work dress- SO cute!
> -*Marah's* Mulan outfit- Devine!!
> -*Inkspressyourself*- The newest Minnie dot skirt is PERFECT!
> -*ireland_nichole's* give outfits- Adorable, and SO sweet of you to do that for them!
> -*Jeanne's *photography- HELLO!! Those are some GORGEOUS pictures!!!
> -*Tricia's* pirate outfit is really cute!  I can't believe *Tyler* that quilt himself!
> -*Melissa* did a WONDERFUL jobs on those outfits for you, *Marah*! SO cute!!
> -The retro Minnie outfit by *Leslie* is beautiful!
> 
> There were so many more, but I didn't take notes!



Happy Anniversary Heather!!! Glad to see you still look out for the little people, even though you are a big digitizing star now.  I don't own an embroidery machine yet, but I still check out your designs once in a while and they are looking great.



fairygoodmother said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello.
> 
> Look at my ticker!  The wedding is this Sunday!
> 
> princess dresses  --  check
> bridesmaid dresses -- check
> flower girl baskets --  check
> favors  --  check
> catering  --  check
> limo  --  check
> silk flowers  --  check
> centerpieces  --  almost
> cake  --  check
> 
> 
> My mind is going random places, I haven't slept well yet this week, but the bride is amazingly calm and things are going well!  One bride meltdown, one mother-of-the-bride meltdown, one limo "hiccup"  (the company unexpectedly went out of business!) but ALL IS WELL!
> 
> I am so blessed...I called a friend yesterday to ask if she would bake calico beans for the rehearsal luncheon/bbq.  She said of course, then called me back and said she and her husband would like to do ALL of the shopping and cooking for that event.  All I could do was say thank you through my tears.  My sister flies in from Arkansas on Thursday; she and my other sister and I will finish centerpieces then.  Karen (poohnpigletCA) has already done most of the work.  We just have to assemble.
> 
> so that's that.
> Hopefully I'll be back with pictures next week, and my baby girl and the man of her dreams will be in Disneyworld next week!



Glad things are going well.  Here's wishing you continued smooth sailing and then great weather over the weekend.  Make sure you post pics for us next week.




twob4him said:


> I finished another dress today....I did the applique of Dumbo by hand from a coloring page and the lettering was another story. You know how we were talking about having to move the hoop for each individual letter?? Well, Kathy (Nae Nae) suggested trying editing software to combine files. I tried it and it worked! I loaded each letter and moved it to where I wanted then saved it as one new file. It was so easy peasy...I couldnt believe it. Thank you again Kathy for your help!
> 
> So here you go....



That is really cute.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Here is something I just did tonight. I will be needing to do it a couple more times for it to look better 











And a hair bow


----------



## tricia

3huskymom said:


> I know this has probably been covered, but what's the simple way to make a circle skirt??? I have some fabric that would be perfect for that with a bias tape hem. Thanks!



There are a bunch of tutes and directions in the bookmarks.


----------



## tricia

JustcallmeHappy said:


> Here is something I just did tonight. I will be needing to do it a couple more times for it to look better



Looks good to me.  But I know what you mean.  The first time I make something it is always kinda my trial run.  I learn things and then apply them to the next time.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twob4him said:


> I finished another dress today....I did the applique of Dumbo by hand from a coloring page and the lettering was another story. You know how we were talking about having to move the hoop for each individual letter?? Well, Kathy (Nae Nae) suggested trying editing software to combine files. I tried it and it worked! I loaded each letter and moved it to where I wanted then saved it as one new file. It was so easy peasy...I couldnt believe it. Thank you again Kathy for your help!
> 
> So here you go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her tongue sticking out.... I am tempted to put a little Timothy mouse patch on the skirt...what do you think?
> 
> *Credits:  *
> God - Everything
> Disney - for Dumbo
> Carla -  Simply Sweet
> Janome - embroidery machine
> Some online coloring book page? -
> Font - KaboDesignsdotcom
> Joann Fabrics - fabric and notions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Hey check out my ticker....3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days...how cool is that??!!



Dress is super cute but the credits just cracked me up


----------



## Clutterbug

InkspressYourself said:


> I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.
> 
> You all have been so inspiring to me.  I love this message board.  I think it is the most positive, helpfull, feel good message board I've ever seen.




Welcome!  I love the skirt and so does my DD who is almost 10.




twob4him said:


> I finished another dress today....I did the applique of Dumbo by hand from a coloring page and the lettering was another story. You know how we were talking about having to move the hoop for each individual letter?? Well, Kathy (Nae Nae) suggested trying editing software to combine files. I tried it and it worked! I loaded each letter and moved it to where I wanted then saved it as one new file. It was so easy peasy...I couldnt believe it. Thank you again Kathy for your help!
> 
> So here you go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her tongue sticking out.... I am tempted to put a little Timothy mouse patch on the skirt...what do you think?



That dress is sweet, but I especially love the tongue and the credits.  I think Timothy would be cute and not too busy since you don't have a lot of fabrics or patterns going on, but it's not necessary.



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Here is something I just did tonight. I will be needing to do it a couple more times for it to look better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a hair bow



Very cute!  I like that fabric.  My DD has that same top from Children's Place.


----------



## karamat

LisaZoe said:


> All of your new outfits are cute but I'm crazy about this one! If anyone can tell me where that print can be found, please PM me! If it's no longer available and someone has some to spare, perhaps we can find something in my stash for a trade.





DisneyKings said:


> I LOVE this!  Where did you get this fabric?





tricia said:


> Oh I really like the Mickey A-Line.  And I see that the fabric is from old sheets, so the rest of us are out of luck.
> 
> I love the disappearing 9 patch.  My aunt taught me how to make one as my first quilt last year.  It is a great beginner quilt.





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Those are adorable!  The A-line Mickey is really cute.  I like the dog show A-line too.  But could you post a little bigger picture?





Rebecuberduber said:


> Oh, is it a sheet?  Too bad.  The print looked so familiar to me, for some reason.  I wonder what I'm thinking of??  Maybe I saw it on ebay at some point in my life.  Who knows.



THANKS for all the comments.  The fabric is from a sheet set.  I stalked ebay for probably a year before I snaged a set (at a reasonable price.)  I've seen the same print with a little different coloring - all black and red rather than shades of black/grey that I have.  I really like the other one better, but I never could find it up for auction.  

And here's a bigger picture of the outfit for the Dog Show (I now have a hat to match, but don't have pictures yet.)







Clutterbug said:


> Hi everyone!  I have to apologize again for being such an absent disboutiquer.  I've been even less than a pathetic lurker lately and I hate that I have probably missed so many wonderful creations.
> 
> I do have a shameless request for those of you who belong to the Fabric obsession co-op. I entered the Spring/Summer wardrobe challenge and I'd love it of you would check out the things I made and give me a few votes.  Karamat also entered an adorable Disney wardrobe. Here's the link.
> 
> http://thefabricobsession.com/forum/index.php?topic=1706.0



Your outfits are so cute!  I was really surprised that there were not more entries.  But everyone's submissions are great.  I can't wait to see the winners.


And guess what I did today??? FedEx'ed my DVC paperwork!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

gosh, I went to the beach for 2 weeks and I come back to a new thread with 90 pages and I have 909 emails to go through   I will have to do a quick scan of the thread or I may not leave the computer room for a month


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Ok, I need some advice 

Where oh where do you guys buy your thread for normal sewing machines?

Is Gutermann a good brand? B/c that is what I have been using but gosh I am running out of thread big time.. Help!


----------



## LisaZoe

karamat said:


> THANKS for all the comments.  The fabric is from a sheet set.  I stalked ebay for probably a year before I snaged a set (at a reasonable price.)  I've seen the same print with a little different coloring - all black and red rather than shades of black/grey that I have.  I really like the other one better, but I never could find it up for auction.



I think I found similar prints on . The background colors I saw were green (possibly lime), red and white. It's tempting but I don't need 10 yds!


----------



## Adi12982

LisaZoe said:


> Did you use bias tape around the hem? I love the look but I've never felt confident in my ability to sew it on neatly. Any tips or tricks?



I guarantee that if I can do it, you can!


----------



## twob4him

Well, now, that was a walk down memory lane.  I know I joined around the same time as Heather so I went back and found my first post! It was on the first thread, June 7, 2007, #1690, on page 113!!!! Apparently I was reading the thread and decided to make something and the rest is history...


----------



## teresajoy

twob4him said:


> I finished another dress today....I did the applique of Dumbo by hand from a coloring page and the lettering was another story. You know how we were talking about having to move the hoop for each individual letter?? Well, Kathy (Nae Nae) suggested trying editing software to combine files. I tried it and it worked! I loaded each letter and moved it to where I wanted then saved it as one new file. It was so easy peasy...I couldnt believe it. Thank you again Kathy for your help!
> 
> So here you go....


So cute Cathy!!!!



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Here is something I just did tonight. I will be needing to do it a couple more times for it to look better


I love that, the fabric is great!



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Ok, I need some advice
> 
> Where oh where do you guys buy your thread for normal sewing machines?
> 
> Is Gutermann a good brand? B/c that is what I have been using but gosh I am running out of thread big time.. Help!


Yes, Guermann is a good brand.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.


----------



## mirandag819

disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.



What a pretty dress, and Roseanna looks so beautiful in those pics. You got some great beach shots!


----------



## emcreative

So, I have been forced to take a break in my sewing (I ran out of material, had to go get more, and now it's washing).  While my mind is all consumed with how in the WORLD I'm going to make Emmy's Mulan sundress work, and realizing I have spent the last ?week? here talking about the Mulan skirt for Emmy,  I thought I'd come all tell you a story about her and her love of all things Mulan, and why I indulge her with it.  (Feel free to skip over it if ya wanna get to more sewing since that what the thread is all about, but if you're bored, stay a while.  There will be singing!)

Emmy has always been my girl who likes things that are different and unique, but never JUST for the sake of being different and unique.  If everyone else likes something she does that's fine, but she's never one to like something JUST because the other kids do.  Even as a little kid her favorite food was mushrooms (what kid likes those?!?!) and she could care less about Cindy or Sleeping Beauty- Pocahontas and Mulan were always more her style.

She has a fascination with other races, cultures, and times.  I think part of it for her is being mixed race, but being in the odd position of being the green eyed/blonde kid- in school she was your "average non-distinguishable girl" but when she'd be with most of my side of the family, _she _ was the unusual looking girl in the midst of a bunch of Romany.  Most of her reading is either urban fiction (Twilighty) or about a girl of her age from another time and culture who is overcoming some type of circumstance.

Two years ago this past February, Emmy walked up to me after school and said, "Guess what, Mom?  I'm going to be in the school talent show!"  Now Emilee had never even told me the school was having a talent show, let alone that she'd auditioned.  This probably sounds bad but I had NO idea what she could be doing!  She didn't play a sport, or take dance lessons or anything like that.  She was too young to be in band.  All I could think of is that maybe her class was putting something together.  Emmy could be kind of shy in front of others, but I figured she'd be okay in a class organized group.

"Oh really?  That's great!  So what are you doing?"

"Oh!  I'm singing a solo!"



And off she went to her room to do her homework and read, like it was an every day thing.

My daughter, who never even sang loudly enough for us to hear her in the car, had suddenly decided she wanted to be heard- not in front of 5 or 10 people in the school choir, but all by herself, on stage, in front of about 800 of her friends, classmates, and all their parents!

She picked the song on her own, she practiced on her own, she NEVER for one second showed she was in the least bit phased at doing it!  She let me treat her like a princess and doll her up for the day, but other than that she was her own girl and did it all her way.  She sounded nervous at first, but after that first little bit...my jaw hit the floor.  My little girl.  On stage.  By herself.  Singing her little heart out!

Emmy, singing "Reflection" from Mulan:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwjGcOzKjj8

(She had no idea Mulan was one of my two favorite movies, nor that this song is so very special to me for some very personal reasons- I always sang "Part of Your World" to her from my OTHER favorite movie!)

Now, I know she's probably not destined for a recording contract, but you know since that day she's never stopped singing and she's gotten really good.  She's sung solos every year since, and this year not only was in the school choir but auditioned and made the county youth chorale (the only one in her school district to do it!)

I love hearing her sing, but even to this day, so many performances later, I always think back to her alone on that stage, surprising everyone, proving to all of us that she could do it- my little Mulan.  So our love is more than just the story of Mulan and what she dared to do- it's all wrapped up in the memory of my little girl, who also showed the world what she could do if she tried!

(if you want to see her latest and how far she's come, here she is this April singing harmony in the honors group of the "honors" youth chorale!  LOL you can even hear Ferb go "Dadadadad!" and see my bad camerawork as I try to keep Phineas amused while filming, lol!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc2dgMQpaFY


----------



## emcreative

disneylovinfamily said:


>



I love the dress- but OMG that photography is AMAZING.   It looks like you had a professional go shoot a young model!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

emcreative said:


> I love the dress- but OMG that photography is AMAZING.   It looks like you had a professional go shoot a young model!



Thanks so much!  I was worried because the lighting was not the best at the timeo f day we shot but with some editing, I think they turned out pretty good!  Not bad for the camera I have.  I would love to get a really fancy one one day because I love to take photos but mine is pretty good at getting the things I want.  I do love these though.  Can you belive, little miss, had an attitude most of the tiome because she was not in the mood to model.  It was our last day and I forced her with bribes of going to see a movie on the beach if she cooperated   It worked   I am going to have a mini tripies from my beach trip in my PTR  hopefully by the weekend if you wanted to see more pics from the trip.


----------



## livndisney

twob4him said:


> Well, now, that was a walk down memory lane.  I know I joined around the same time as Heather so I went back and found my first post! It was on the first thread, June 7, 2007, #1690, on page 113!!!! Apparently I was reading the thread and decided to make something and the rest is history...



I went back and found my first post-2-25-07 first thread. Ironically I joined in the middle of a the first great "copyright" debate. Now people openly copy  .  And no one answered my question LOL. 
The original "oldtimers" I saw were Jessica (How LITTLE Dallas was!), Tadamom, and Castle, mytwotinks (has anyone heard from her lately?). I made it to page 38. It is funny I remember some of the clothes, but can't believe they were posted 2 years ago!

I am still trying to find my first picture. Castle was the first person I met IRL. I bumped into her at SW that year. Then I met the wonderful Sisters the following spring. And I met T and little, and of course the dismeet!  I am still waiting to meet some people who I have chatted with (Shannon, I am looking at you


----------



## MouseTriper

Hi everyone....I am so far behind that I will never get caught up before I leave for vacation tomorrow.  I am taking the kids to California and meeting up with my twin sister and my brother and his family.  Unfortuantely, DH is staying home due to work.  I am excited though as we are hoping to do Disneyland one day and Knott's Berry Farm another day.  The rest of the time will be on the beach...YEAH!!!!

So I am sure there will be a zillion pages to read when I get back.  I may have to skim and just look at all the adorable pictures!!!  Chat with you guys soon!!!!


----------



## twob4him

emcreative said:


> So, I have been forced to take a break in my sewing (I ran out of material, had to go get more, and now it's washing).  While my mind is all consumed with how in the WORLD I'm going to make Emmy's Mulan sundress work, and realizing I have spent the last ?week? here talking about the Mulan skirt for Emmy,  I thought I'd come all tell you a story about her and her love of all things Mulan, and why I indulge her with it.  (Feel free to skip over it if ya wanna get to more sewing since that what the thread is all about, but if you're bored, stay a while.  There will be singing!)
> 
> Emmy has always been my girl who likes things that are different and unique, but never JUST for the sake of being different and unique.  If everyone else likes something she does that's fine, but she's never one to like something JUST because the other kids do.  Even as a little kid her favorite food was mushrooms (what kid likes those?!?!) and she could care less about Cindy or Sleeping Beauty- Pocahontas and Mulan were always more her style.
> 
> She has a fascination with other races, cultures, and times.  I think part of it for her is being mixed race, but being in the odd position of being the green eyed/blonde kid- in school she was your "average non-distinguishable girl" but when she'd be with most of my side of the family, _she _ was the unusual looking girl in the midst of a bunch of Romany.  Most of her reading is either urban fiction (Twilighty) or about a girl of her age from another time and culture who is overcoming some type of circumstance.
> 
> Two years ago this past February, Emmy walked up to me after school and said, "Guess what, Mom?  I'm going to be in the school talent show!"  Now Emilee had never even told me the school was having a talent show, let alone that she'd auditioned.  This probably sounds bad but I had NO idea what she could be doing!  She didn't play a sport, or take dance lessons or anything like that.  She was too young to be in band.  All I could think of is that maybe her class was putting something together.  Emmy could be kind of shy in front of others, but I figured she'd be okay in a class organized group.
> 
> "Oh really?  That's great!  So what are you doing?"
> 
> "Oh!  I'm singing a solo!"
> 
> 
> 
> And off she went to her room to do her homework and read, like it was an every day thing.
> 
> My daughter, who never even sang loudly enough for us to hear her in the car, had suddenly decided she wanted to be heard- not in front of 5 or 10 people in the school choir, but all by herself, on stage, in front of about 800 of her friends, classmates, and all their parents!
> 
> She picked the song on her own, she practiced on her own, she NEVER for one second showed she was in the least bit phased at doing it!  She let me treat her like a princess and doll her up for the day, but other than that she was her own girl and did it all her way.  She sounded nervous at first, but after that first little bit...my jaw hit the floor.  My little girl.  On stage.  By herself.  Singing her little heart out!
> 
> Emmy, singing "Reflection" from Mulan:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwjGcOzKjj8
> 
> (She had no idea Mulan was one of my two favorite movies, nor that this song is so very special to me for some very personal reasons- I always sang "Part of Your World" to her from my OTHER favorite movie!)
> 
> Now, I know she's probably not destined for a recording contract, but you know since that day she's never stopped singing and she's gotten really good.  She's sung solos every year since, and this year not only was in the school choir but auditioned and made the county youth chorale (the only one in her school district to do it!)
> 
> I love hearing her sing, but even to this day, so many performances later, I always think back to her alone on that stage, surprising everyone, proving to all of us that she could do it- my little Mulan.  So our love is more than just the story of Mulan and what she dared to do- it's all wrapped up in the memory of my little girl, who also showed the world what she could do if she tried!
> 
> (if you want to see her latest and how far she's come, here she is this April singing harmony in the honors group of the "honors" youth chorale!  LOL you can even hear Ferb go "Dadadadad!" and see my bad camerawork as I try to keep Phineas amused while filming, lol!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc2dgMQpaFY


Very touching story...your daughter is beautiful and I loved hearing her sing!! 





disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.



Beautiful pics and dress! Your DD is just lovely!


----------



## DisneyKings

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!



gorgeous!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Cool!Are there any good fabric stores??



We have JoAnn's, HL, W-M, and another store with tons of fabric--quilting by the bay.  If you need a fabric chauffeur, give me a call!



livndisney said:


> Ok people, I seriously NEEEEED to sew today. Morgan has NOTHING that fits (But I will be listing a bunch of the stuff she has outgrown on the site that shall not be mentioned). SO no major announcements or anything today, no great designs, no cute pics posted nothing....... OK?



and what is your ID on that site?????



InkspressYourself said:


> I've almost finished a skirt for my 10 year old dd.  I'm going to make a full Minnie Mouse dress for her little sister (4 yo).  I wanted my older dd to have something too, but not an all out costume.  I haven't embroidered the Minnie Mouse on the white yet, because I haven't decide for sure where I want to put it.



I love this, what pattern is it?



twob4him said:


> I finished another dress today....I did the applique of Dumbo by hand from a coloring page and the lettering was another story. You know how we were talking about having to move the hoop for each individual letter?? Well, Kathy (Nae Nae) suggested trying editing software to combine files. I tried it and it worked! I loaded each letter and moved it to where I wanted then saved it as one new file. It was so easy peasy...I couldnt believe it. Thank you again Kathy for your help!
> 
> So here you go....



Adorable!


----------



## Adi12982

You all inspired me to find my first post. . . here it is: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=22830761&postcount=738 January 28, 2008 

Way back on the second thread, lol. . . it is insane that it has been a year and a half already. . . oh how my life has changed!!!  Thanks for being my internet pals and still inspiring me!!  I cannot wait until Isabel is here and I can show her off to you in the things I will be making for her!!


----------



## littlepeppers

Finished a AK shirt for DS & an outfit for DD.  I don't have any models b/c every normal person is in bed right now.














DD's skirt is the salvage effort from the messed up bottom to a previous outfit.  I still have another piece just like it.  I think I will make one for a godchild or something.  Too cute to throw.

I have a few more shirts done for DS, but I would wake up people sneeking in to get them.  Remember that they must be hidden b/c DS doesn't know we are going.  He will not question DD's stuff b/c she is a Minnie/Mickey nut like her mom.


----------



## jham

disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.


 
Love it!  What size did you make?  I saw the pattern only went up to a 4/5 or something and was hesitant to purchase it.  

I lost my other quotes!  So much wonderful stuff lately!  Marah, your DD is gorgeous and her singing was so pretty.  What a great story!

I just booked my airfare to Disneyland! There is no turning back now!  I've had hotel booked for a while now.  Airfare has been bouncing all over the place.  I wanted to fly into Orange County and not LAX and it was clear up to $300 earlier today but tonight it dropped down to $179  The lowest I'd found before was a couple of months ago for $178 and I've been kicking myself ever since for not jumping on it since it has been over $250 most of the time since then.  I guess it's a good thing DH is in bed watching a really lame movie so I had to come downstairs and get on the computer to kill time until it's over so I can go to bed!  Totally his fault.


----------



## littlepeppers

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh okay. I just went and read the ebook. I guess maybe I don't ever feel the need for that because I use medium weight fabrics almost exlusively. Maybe when I cut into my character fabrics I will need the underlining. I also keep thinking 3 layers would be so hot here! I guess if your fashion fabric is thin it wouldn't make a difference. I still haven't made the simply sweet. I have the pattern though. I plan on trying it soon.
> 
> 
> Yes, alot of the patterns will either run really small or really big.
> They seem to be pretty unreliable in my experience. It is much better with the children's patterns than the adult ones.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the bottom weights.. I guess that makes sense. It would be a little stiffer so that would make it poofy. It is just fab!
> I love my ruffler too!!!! I still haven't used my serger ruffler foot.. that is on my to do list too!




You have a ruffeler too.  I just got mine & it still scares me.  I tried to calc the 2X 1.5X thing & it just isn't coming out right.

I use it anyway & make it work.


----------



## jham

littlepeppers said:


> Finished a AK shirt for DS & an outfit for DD. I don't have any models b/c every normal person is in bed right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt is the salvage effort from the messed up bottom to a previous outfit. I still have another piece just like it. I think I will make one for a godchild or something. Too cute to throw.
> 
> I have a few more shirts done for DS, but I would wake up people sneeking in to get them. Remember that they must be hidden b/c DS doesn't know we are going. He will not question DD's stuff b/c she is a Minnie/Mickey nut like her mom.


 
great job!  I'm remembering a couple of my lost quotes.  Marah, I loved the Mulan outfit, it turned out gorgeous!  And that peek-a-boo minnie skirt?  Love it!  Add me to the CASE list! I think even DD11 would love it.  I made her friend a (non-disney) peek-a-boo skirt and I was surprised how adorable it looks on an older girl.


----------



## 3huskymom

disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.



I love the dress and the photos! What beach did you go to? I see you're in PA, so are we!


----------



## 3huskymom

littlepeppers said:


> Finished a AK shirt for DS & an outfit for DD.  I don't have any models b/c every normal person is in bed right now.



And that's exactly why I can't post pics of Hayleigh in the outfit I finished tonight....tomorrow's another day! I looked at the circle dress tutorials and found one that made sense and had it made in less than an hour!


----------



## 3huskymom

jham said:


> I just booked my airfare to Disneyland! There is no turning back now!  I've had hotel booked for a while now.  Airfare has been bouncing all over the place.  I wanted to fly into Orange County and not LAX and it was clear up to $300 earlier today but tonight it dropped down to $179  The lowest I'd found before was a couple of months ago for $178 and I've been kicking myself ever since for not jumping on it since it has been over $250 most of the time since then.  I guess it's a good thing DH is in bed watching a really lame movie so I had to come downstairs and get on the computer to kill time until it's over so I can go to bed!  Totally his fault.



That's awesome! We were there last October and had a great time. I'd love to go back but airfare from the east coast to there is so darn expensive. When we went we used a free voucher my husband had gotten and used miles for the 2 other tix. I can't justify paying the usual prices when we can usually get tix for Orlando for under $175. Not complaining though because I'm getting to use my AP for at least 4 trips this time around!


----------



## teresajoy

disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I love these pictures!!! The dress turned out great! What a pretty little girl! 


emcreative said:


> So, I have been forced to take a break in my sewing (I ran out of material, had to go get more, and now it's washing).  While my mind is all consumed with how in the WORLD I'm going to make Emmy's Mulan sundress work, and realizing I have spent the last ?week? here talking about the Mulan skirt for Emmy,  I thought I'd come all tell you a story about her and her love of all things Mulan, and why I indulge her with it.  (Feel free to skip over it if ya wanna get to more sewing since that what the thread is all about, but if you're bored, stay a while.  There will be singing!)
> 
> Emmy has always been my girl who likes things that are different and unique, but never JUST for the sake of being different and unique.  If everyone else likes something she does that's fine, but she's never one to like something JUST because the other kids do.  Even as a little kid her favorite food was mushrooms (what kid likes those?!?!) and she could care less about Cindy or Sleeping Beauty- Pocahontas and Mulan were always more her style.
> 
> She has a fascination with other races, cultures, and times.  I think part of it for her is being mixed race, but being in the odd position of being the green eyed/blonde kid- in school she was your "average non-distinguishable girl" but when she'd be with most of my side of the family, _she _ was the unusual looking girl in the midst of a bunch of Romany.  Most of her reading is either urban fiction (Twilighty) or about a girl of her age from another time and culture who is overcoming some type of circumstance.
> 
> Two years ago this past February, Emmy walked up to me after school and said, "Guess what, Mom?  I'm going to be in the school talent show!"  Now Emilee had never even told me the school was having a talent show, let alone that she'd auditioned.  This probably sounds bad but I had NO idea what she could be doing!  She didn't play a sport, or take dance lessons or anything like that.  She was too young to be in band.  All I could think of is that maybe her class was putting something together.  Emmy could be kind of shy in front of others, but I figured she'd be okay in a class organized group.
> 
> "Oh really?  That's great!  So what are you doing?"
> 
> "Oh!  I'm singing a solo!"
> 
> 
> 
> And off she went to her room to do her homework and read, like it was an every day thing.
> 
> My daughter, who never even sang loudly enough for us to hear her in the car, had suddenly decided she wanted to be heard- not in front of 5 or 10 people in the school choir, but all by herself, on stage, in front of about 800 of her friends, classmates, and all their parents!
> 
> She picked the song on her own, she practiced on her own, she NEVER for one second showed she was in the least bit phased at doing it!  She let me treat her like a princess and doll her up for the day, but other than that she was her own girl and did it all her way.  She sounded nervous at first, but after that first little bit...my jaw hit the floor.  My little girl.  On stage.  By herself.  Singing her little heart out!
> 
> Emmy, singing "Reflection" from Mulan:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwjGcOzKjj8
> 
> (She had no idea Mulan was one of my two favorite movies, nor that this song is so very special to me for some very personal reasons- I always sang "Part of Your World" to her from my OTHER favorite movie!)
> 
> Now, I know she's probably not destined for a recording contract, but you know since that day she's never stopped singing and she's gotten really good.  She's sung solos every year since, and this year not only was in the school choir but auditioned and made the county youth chorale (the only one in her school district to do it!)
> 
> I love hearing her sing, but even to this day, so many performances later, I always think back to her alone on that stage, surprising everyone, proving to all of us that she could do it- my little Mulan.  So our love is more than just the story of Mulan and what she dared to do- it's all wrapped up in the memory of my little girl, who also showed the world what she could do if she tried!
> 
> (if you want to see her latest and how far she's come, here she is this April singing harmony in the honors group of the "honors" youth chorale!  LOL you can even hear Ferb go "Dadadadad!" and see my bad camerawork as I try to keep Phineas amused while filming, lol!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc2dgMQpaFY



That is really sweet!!! Thanks for sharing. 



livndisney said:


> I went back and found my first post-2-25-07 first thread. Ironically I joined in the middle of a the first great "copyright" debate. Now people openly copy    And no one answered my question LOL.
> The original "oldtimers" I saw were Jessica (How LITTLE Dallas was!), Tadamom, and Castle, mytwotinks (has anyone heard from her lately?). I made it to page 38. It is funny I remember some of the clothes, but can't believe they were posted 2 years ago!
> 
> I am still trying to find my first picture. Castle was the first person I met IRL. I bumped into her at SW that year. Then I met the wonderful Sisters the following spring. And I met T and little, and of course the dismeet!  I am still waiting to meet some people who I have chatted with (Shannon, I am looking at you



I was way after that, on page 130somthing. I see I didn't even introduce myself, just jumped in, hoping no one would notice! 

I loved meeting you and Morgan too! 



MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone....I am so far behind that I will never get caught up before I leave for vacation tomorrow.  I am taking the kids to California and meeting up with my twin sister and my brother and his family.  Unfortuantely, DH is staying home due to work.  I am excited though as we are hoping to do Disneyland one day and Knott's Berry Farm another day.  The rest of the time will be on the beach...YEAH!!!!
> 
> So I am sure there will be a zillion pages to read when I get back.  I may have to skim and just look at all the adorable pictures!!!  Chat with you guys soon!!!!



Have a great trip Beth!!!! 


jham said:


> Love it!  What size did you make?  I saw the pattern only went up to a 4/5 or something and was hesitant to purchase it.
> 
> I lost my other quotes!  So much wonderful stuff lately!  Marah, your DD is gorgeous and her singing was so pretty.  What a great story!
> 
> I just booked my airfare to Disneyland! There is no turning back now!  I've had hotel booked for a while now.  Airfare has been bouncing all over the place.  I wanted to fly into Orange County and not LAX and it was clear up to $300 earlier today but tonight it dropped down to $179  The lowest I'd found before was a couple of months ago for $178 and I've been kicking myself ever since for not jumping on it since it has been over $250 most of the time since then.  I guess it's a good thing DH is in bed watching a really lame movie so I had to come downstairs and get on the computer to kill time until it's over so I can go to bed!  Totally his fault.



  Let's hear it for lame movies!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

Marah, that skirt is awesome! Emmy picked out great fabric. And you did excellent on the sew job! see you can do it!!! I can't wait to see what else you have in store for us. 

Now off to catch up again. Peach was home from summer school sick today. She only has one week left. Hopefully, I  can get her to school on time. That kid just doesn't like school.


----------



## emcreative

Thanks Kell.  And (((Hugs)) to poor Peach, I hope she feels better!


Well I was moving on the Mulan sundress but now my machine(brother  keeps giving me the E6 error.  I keep cleaning out the thread but then it bunches up again...it had been working perfectly.  Same thing JustcallmeHappy was having happen the other day.


----------



## emcreative

Woot, knock on wood, I think it's fixed!

It would probably not be a good Mommy move to wake my Emmy up at 4am to try something on, huh?


----------



## NiniMorris

ARGH!!!!!!!

I must confess...I am impatient!  Always have been, probably always will be!  When I start a project, I have an idea of how long it SHOULD take me, and decide how much 'wiggle room' I should allow to get it finished.  (I even have a calendar up in the studio with sewing/quilting times available.)

I am working on 2 stripwork jumpers.  It started taking longer than I thought when I had so many seams to finish up...(don't have to do that in quilting!) that is when I started thinking about a serger. (which I can use in quilting...business expense!)  I am now so far behind scheduel I am wondering if I can finish it!

I hate making ruffles!  There, I've said it.  I know how to make ruffles, but just dislike doing it.  I actually know several ways to make ruffles by hand, but just don't like it!  The ruffles on the bottom of the skirt are giving me fits!!!

I have now ripped out stitches about 4 times!  That ruffle is L o n g !! My gathering thread keeps breaking.  I've used quilting thread, embroidery floss, dental floss...I have officially given up!  I've ordered a ruffler foot and have to wait for that to come in to finish my two jumpers!

Now...to find a project to work on until it comes in...maybe I should have sprung the extra $25 for the overnight!!!

Nini


----------



## InkspressYourself

> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.


I want a beach dress!  Your dd is gorgeous and the dress is so summery.  I wish I lived near a beach.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

twob4him said:


> Beautiful pics and dress! Your DD is just lovely!



THANKS SO MUCH!  



jham said:


> Love it!  What size did you make?  I saw the pattern only went up to a 4/5 or something and was hesitant to purchase it.



It is about a 5, I just sized it up a bit---no problem!  The top was a little tricky but after the one side, no problems.    

CONGRATS ON THE AIRFARE 



3huskymom said:


> I love the dress and the photos! What beach did you go to? I see you're in PA, so are we!



We went to Ocean City, MD---my parents own a place there.  I have been going since I was a kid.  You are near lancaster?  I go there for fabric ALOT!  I am just over the river in York.



teresajoy said:


> I love these pictures!!! The dress turned out great! What a pretty little girl!



Thanks Teresa!




InkspressYourself said:


> I want a beach dress!  Your dd is gorgeous and the dress is so summery.  I wish I lived near a beach.



Thanks so much!



emcreative said:


> Woot, knock on wood, I think it's fixed!
> 
> It would probably not be a good Mommy move to wake my Emmy up at 4am to try something on, huh?



No don't wake her!  I always say let sleeping kids sleep  or otherwise you will have a monster on your hands later!!!!!


----------



## Stephres

twob4him said:


>



That is so cute and your credits crack me up!  I think Timothy Mouse on a little pocket on the skirt would be absolutely adorable!



3huskymom said:


> I know this has probably been covered, but what's the simple way to make a circle skirt??? I have some fabric that would be perfect for that with a bias tape hem. Thanks!



I have made a couple from the bookmarks and never got the math exactly right; I'm glad you had better luck! I use Carla's skirt/skort pattern now. It has options for a circle (flouncy) skirt, gathered skirt, and a pleated skirt, in addition to instructions to adding shorts underneath for all three. 



JustcallmeHappy said:


>



Cute, I like the fabrics you chose. I used the same colors:


















karamat said:


>



Cute: thanks for showing us a bigger picture! Congratulations on the DVC!



disneylovinfamily said:


>



I love that criss cross kind of dress and your pictures are beautiful!



emcreative said:


> Emmy has always been my girl who likes things that are different and unique...



Awww, sweet story, thanks for sharing with us. I am tearing up a little!



littlepeppers said:


>



Cute outfits! I admire you for keeping the secret, I could not do that for anything!



NiniMorris said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!
> 
> I must confess...I am impatient!



I am the same way. It takes me a while to get started on a project, but once I start I don't want to stop until it's finished. I hope you get your ruffler soon!


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's Hayleigh's circle dress  Cinderella outfit. I found this fabric on the red dot clearance at Jo-Ann's so it was $2.50 a yard. It has a little spandex in it so it's a little stretchy. It has a nice feel to it. Of course the Cindy cutie is a HeatherSue design. It stitched out beautifully. Hayleigh wants to wear the outfit all day today. The skirt is a but longer than I planned but I think it looks ok and the shirt and skirt give her growing room.


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> I finished another dress today....I did the applique of Dumbo by hand from a coloring page and the lettering was another story. You know how we were talking about having to move the hoop for each individual letter?? Well, Kathy (Nae Nae) suggested trying editing software to combine files. I tried it and it worked! I loaded each letter and moved it to where I wanted then saved it as one new file. It was so easy peasy...I couldnt believe it. Thank you again Kathy for your help!
> 
> So here you go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her tongue sticking out.... I am tempted to put a little Timothy mouse patch on the skirt...what do you think?
> 
> *Credits:  *
> God - Everything
> Disney - for Dumbo
> Carla -  Simply Sweet
> Janome - embroidery machine
> Some online coloring book page? -
> Font - KaboDesignsdotcom
> Joann Fabrics - fabric and notions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Hey check out my ticker....3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days...how cool is that??!!


The dress is so great!  The credits are cracking me up!  Except you need to add to the end.  A happy child PRICELESS!  


JustcallmeHappy said:


> Here is something I just did tonight. I will be needing to do it a couple more times for it to look better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a hair bow


Very cute!  


JustcallmeHappy said:


> Ok, I need some advice
> 
> Where oh where do you guys buy your thread for normal sewing machines?
> 
> Is Gutermann a good brand? B/c that is what I have been using but gosh I am running out of thread big time.. Help!


I usualy get mine at walmart but if it is a unique color Joanns or hancock.


disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.


What gorgeous pictures.  Love the dress!



emcreative said:


> So, I have been forced to take a break in my sewing (I ran out of material, had to go get more, and now it's washing).  While my mind is all consumed with how in the WORLD I'm going to make Emmy's Mulan sundress work, and realizing I have spent the last ?week? here talking about the Mulan skirt for Emmy,  I thought I'd come all tell you a story about her and her love of all things Mulan, and why I indulge her with it.  (Feel free to skip over it if ya wanna get to more sewing since that what the thread is all about, but if you're bored, stay a while.  There will be singing!)
> 
> Emmy has always been my girl who likes things that are different and unique, but never JUST for the sake of being different and unique.  If everyone else likes something she does that's fine, but she's never one to like something JUST because the other kids do.  Even as a little kid her favorite food was mushrooms (what kid likes those?!?!) and she could care less about Cindy or Sleeping Beauty- Pocahontas and Mulan were always more her style.
> 
> She has a fascination with other races, cultures, and times.  I think part of it for her is being mixed race, but being in the odd position of being the green eyed/blonde kid- in school she was your "average non-distinguishable girl" but when she'd be with most of my side of the family, _she _ was the unusual looking girl in the midst of a bunch of Romany.  Most of her reading is either urban fiction (Twilighty) or about a girl of her age from another time and culture who is overcoming some type of circumstance.
> 
> Two years ago this past February, Emmy walked up to me after school and said, "Guess what, Mom?  I'm going to be in the school talent show!"  Now Emilee had never even told me the school was having a talent show, let alone that she'd auditioned.  This probably sounds bad but I had NO idea what she could be doing!  She didn't play a sport, or take dance lessons or anything like that.  She was too young to be in band.  All I could think of is that maybe her class was putting something together.  Emmy could be kind of shy in front of others, but I figured she'd be okay in a class organized group.
> 
> "Oh really?  That's great!  So what are you doing?"
> 
> "Oh!  I'm singing a solo!"
> 
> 
> And off she went to her room to do her homework and read, like it was an every day thing.
> 
> My daughter, who never even sang loudly enough for us to hear her in the car, had suddenly decided she wanted to be heard- not in front of 5 or 10 people in the school choir, but all by herself, on stage, in front of about 800 of her friends, classmates, and all their parents!
> 
> She picked the song on her own, she practiced on her own, she NEVER for one second showed she was in the least bit phased at doing it!  She let me treat her like a princess and doll her up for the day, but other than that she was her own girl and did it all her way.  She sounded nervous at first, but after that first little bit...my jaw hit the floor.  My little girl.  On stage.  By herself.  Singing her little heart out!
> 
> Emmy, singing "Reflection" from Mulan:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwjGcOzKjj8
> 
> (She had no idea Mulan was one of my two favorite movies, nor that this song is so very special to me for some very personal reasons- I always sang "Part of Your World" to her from my OTHER favorite movie!)
> 
> Now, I know she's probably not destined for a recording contract, but you know since that day she's never stopped singing and she's gotten really good.  She's sung solos every year since, and this year not only was in the school choir but auditioned and made the county youth chorale (the only one in her school district to do it!)
> 
> I love hearing her sing, but even to this day, so many performances later, I always think back to her alone on that stage, surprising everyone, proving to all of us that she could do it- my little Mulan.  So our love is more than just the story of Mulan and what she dared to do- it's all wrapped up in the memory of my little girl, who also showed the world what she could do if she tried!
> 
> (if you want to see her latest and how far she's come, here she is this April singing harmony in the honors group of the "honors" youth chorale!  LOL you can even hear Ferb go "Dadadadad!" and see my bad camerawork as I try to keep Phineas amused while filming, lol!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc2dgMQpaFY


What a sweet story!  Thank you so much for sharing these with us.



littlepeppers said:


> Finished a AK shirt for DS & an outfit for DD.  I don't have any models b/c every normal person is in bed right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt is the salvage effort from the messed up bottom to a previous outfit.  I still have another piece just like it.  I think I will make one for a godchild or something.  Too cute to throw.
> 
> I have a few more shirts done for DS, but I would wake up people sneeking in to get them.  Remember that they must be hidden b/c DS doesn't know we are going.  He will not question DD's stuff b/c she is a Minnie/Mickey nut like her mom.


Very cool!  Love the Minnie!



jham said:


> Love it!  What size did you make?  I saw the pattern only went up to a 4/5 or something and was hesitant to purchase it.
> 
> I lost my other quotes!  So much wonderful stuff lately!  Marah, your DD is gorgeous and her singing was so pretty.  What a great story!
> 
> I just booked my airfare to Disneyland! There is no turning back now!  I've had hotel booked for a while now.  Airfare has been bouncing all over the place.  I wanted to fly into Orange County and not LAX and it was clear up to $300 earlier today but tonight it dropped down to $179  The lowest I'd found before was a couple of months ago for $178 and I've been kicking myself ever since for not jumping on it since it has been over $250 most of the time since then.  I guess it's a good thing DH is in bed watching a really lame movie so I had to come downstairs and get on the computer to kill time until it's over so I can go to bed!  Totally his fault.


Yippee on the Tickets!


----------



## xdanielleax

disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this!  It's just so light and airy and feminine.  Your little girl is beautiful


----------



## xdanielleax

xdanielleax said:


> disneylovinfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this!  It's just so light and airy and feminine.  Your little girl is beautiful
Click to expand...


----------



## VBAndrea

mirandag819 said:


> http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq168/mirandag819/028-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Looks like I still have a few loose threads I need to get to... but you get the idea.



OMG!!!  This dress is to die for!!!!  That has to be one of the BEST and MOST CREATIVE Disney dresses I have ever seen!  (I don't think photo is copying right, but I am referring to your DHS dress ~ awesome job!).


----------



## xdanielleax

Woops..sorry..didn't mean to post that triple.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> So, I have been forced to take a break in my sewing (I ran out of material, had to go get more, and now it's washing).  While my mind is all consumed with how in the WORLD I'm going to make Emmy's Mulan sundress work, and realizing I have spent the last ?week? here talking about the Mulan skirt for Emmy,  I thought I'd come all tell you a story about her and her love of all things Mulan, and why I indulge her with it.  (Feel free to skip over it if ya wanna get to more sewing since that what the thread is all about, but if you're bored, stay a while.  There will be singing!)
> 
> Emmy has always been my girl who likes things that are different and unique, but never JUST for the sake of being different and unique.  If everyone else likes something she does that's fine, but she's never one to like something JUST because the other kids do.  Even as a little kid her favorite food was mushrooms (what kid likes those?!?!) and she could care less about Cindy or Sleeping Beauty- Pocahontas and Mulan were always more her style.
> 
> She has a fascination with other races, cultures, and times.  I think part of it for her is being mixed race, but being in the odd position of being the green eyed/blonde kid- in school she was your "average non-distinguishable girl" but when she'd be with most of my side of the family, _she _ was the unusual looking girl in the midst of a bunch of Romany.  Most of her reading is either urban fiction (Twilighty) or about a girl of her age from another time and culture who is overcoming some type of circumstance.
> 
> Two years ago this past February, Emmy walked up to me after school and said, "Guess what, Mom?  I'm going to be in the school talent show!"  Now Emilee had never even told me the school was having a talent show, let alone that she'd auditioned.  This probably sounds bad but I had NO idea what she could be doing!  She didn't play a sport, or take dance lessons or anything like that.  She was too young to be in band.  All I could think of is that maybe her class was putting something together.  Emmy could be kind of shy in front of others, but I figured she'd be okay in a class organized group.
> 
> "Oh really?  That's great!  So what are you doing?"
> 
> "Oh!  I'm singing a solo!"
> 
> 
> 
> And off she went to her room to do her homework and read, like it was an every day thing.
> 
> My daughter, who never even sang loudly enough for us to hear her in the car, had suddenly decided she wanted to be heard- not in front of 5 or 10 people in the school choir, but all by herself, on stage, in front of about 800 of her friends, classmates, and all their parents!
> 
> She picked the song on her own, she practiced on her own, she NEVER for one second showed she was in the least bit phased at doing it!  She let me treat her like a princess and doll her up for the day, but other than that she was her own girl and did it all her way.  She sounded nervous at first, but after that first little bit...my jaw hit the floor.  My little girl.  On stage.  By herself.  Singing her little heart out!
> 
> Emmy, singing "Reflection" from Mulan:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwjGcOzKjj8
> 
> (She had no idea Mulan was one of my two favorite movies, nor that this song is so very special to me for some very personal reasons- I always sang "Part of Your World" to her from my OTHER favorite movie!)
> 
> Now, I know she's probably not destined for a recording contract, but you know since that day she's never stopped singing and she's gotten really good.  She's sung solos every year since, and this year not only was in the school choir but auditioned and made the county youth chorale (the only one in her school district to do it!)
> 
> I love hearing her sing, but even to this day, so many performances later, I always think back to her alone on that stage, surprising everyone, proving to all of us that she could do it- my little Mulan.  So our love is more than just the story of Mulan and what she dared to do- it's all wrapped up in the memory of my little girl, who also showed the world what she could do if she tried!
> 
> (if you want to see her latest and how far she's come, here she is this April singing harmony in the honors group of the "honors" youth chorale!  LOL you can even hear Ferb go "Dadadadad!" and see my bad camerawork as I try to keep Phineas amused while filming, lol!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc2dgMQpaFY



what a GREAT story! how sweet! I think it's great that she loves Mulan!




emcreative said:


> Woot, knock on wood, I think it's fixed!
> 
> It would probably not be a good Mommy move to wake my Emmy up at 4am to try something on, huh?



SO, is it finished?  I see you didn't wake her up at 4 am.  Did you get it finished?  When can we bug you for pics?


----------



## ireland_nicole

twob4him said:


> I finished another dress today....I did the applique of Dumbo by hand from a coloring page and the lettering was another story. You know how we were talking about having to move the hoop for each individual letter?? Well, Kathy (Nae Nae) suggested trying editing software to combine files. I tried it and it worked! I loaded each letter and moved it to where I wanted then saved it as one new file. It was so easy peasy...I couldnt believe it. Thank you again Kathy for your help!
> 
> So here you go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her tongue sticking out.... I am tempted to put a little Timothy mouse patch on the skirt...what do you think?
> 
> *Credits:  *
> God - Everything
> Disney - for Dumbo
> Carla -  Simply Sweet
> Janome - embroidery machine
> Some online coloring book page? -
> Font - KaboDesignsdotcom
> Joann Fabrics - fabric and notions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Hey check out my ticker....3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days...how cool is that??!!


Love the dress, love the credits I think Timothy would be adorable, but not needed, it's perfect both ways!



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Here is something I just did tonight. I will be needing to do it a couple more times for it to look better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a hair bow


Great job!


JustcallmeHappy said:


> Ok, I need some advice
> 
> Where oh where do you guys buy your thread for normal sewing machines?
> 
> Is Gutermann a good brand? B/c that is what I have been using but gosh I am running out of thread big time.. Help!


Gutermann is a great brand, but I find for my regular sewing that the cheaper Coates and Clark works just as well; I usually just get it at Joann's.


disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.


The dress is gorgeous, the pics are stunning!!


emcreative said:


> So, I have been forced to take a break in my sewing (I ran out of material, had to go get more, and now it's washing).  While my mind is all consumed with how in the WORLD I'm going to make Emmy's Mulan sundress work, and realizing I have spent the last ?week? here talking about the Mulan skirt for Emmy,  I thought I'd come all tell you a story about her and her love of all things Mulan, and why I indulge her with it.  (Feel free to skip over it if ya wanna get to more sewing since that what the thread is all about, but if you're bored, stay a while.  There will be singing!)
> 
> Emmy has always been my girl who likes things that are different and unique, but never JUST for the sake of being different and unique.  If everyone else likes something she does that's fine, but she's never one to like something JUST because the other kids do.  Even as a little kid her favorite food was mushrooms (what kid likes those?!?!) and she could care less about Cindy or Sleeping Beauty- Pocahontas and Mulan were always more her style.
> 
> She has a fascination with other races, cultures, and times.  I think part of it for her is being mixed race, but being in the odd position of being the green eyed/blonde kid- in school she was your "average non-distinguishable girl" but when she'd be with most of my side of the family, _she _ was the unusual looking girl in the midst of a bunch of Romany.  Most of her reading is either urban fiction (Twilighty) or about a girl of her age from another time and culture who is overcoming some type of circumstance.
> 
> Two years ago this past February, Emmy walked up to me after school and said, "Guess what, Mom?  I'm going to be in the school talent show!"  Now Emilee had never even told me the school was having a talent show, let alone that she'd auditioned.  This probably sounds bad but I had NO idea what she could be doing!  She didn't play a sport, or take dance lessons or anything like that.  She was too young to be in band.  All I could think of is that maybe her class was putting something together.  Emmy could be kind of shy in front of others, but I figured she'd be okay in a class organized group.
> 
> "Oh really?  That's great!  So what are you doing?"
> 
> "Oh!  I'm singing a solo!"
> 
> 
> 
> And off she went to her room to do her homework and read, like it was an every day thing.
> 
> My daughter, who never even sang loudly enough for us to hear her in the car, had suddenly decided she wanted to be heard- not in front of 5 or 10 people in the school choir, but all by herself, on stage, in front of about 800 of her friends, classmates, and all their parents!
> 
> She picked the song on her own, she practiced on her own, she NEVER for one second showed she was in the least bit phased at doing it!  She let me treat her like a princess and doll her up for the day, but other than that she was her own girl and did it all her way.  She sounded nervous at first, but after that first little bit...my jaw hit the floor.  My little girl.  On stage.  By herself.  Singing her little heart out!
> 
> Emmy, singing "Reflection" from Mulan:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwjGcOzKjj8
> 
> (She had no idea Mulan was one of my two favorite movies, nor that this song is so very special to me for some very personal reasons- I always sang "Part of Your World" to her from my OTHER favorite movie!)
> 
> Now, I know she's probably not destined for a recording contract, but you know since that day she's never stopped singing and she's gotten really good.  She's sung solos every year since, and this year not only was in the school choir but auditioned and made the county youth chorale (the only one in her school district to do it!)
> 
> I love hearing her sing, but even to this day, so many performances later, I always think back to her alone on that stage, surprising everyone, proving to all of us that she could do it- my little Mulan.  So our love is more than just the story of Mulan and what she dared to do- it's all wrapped up in the memory of my little girl, who also showed the world what she could do if she tried!
> 
> (if you want to see her latest and how far she's come, here she is this April singing harmony in the honors group of the "honors" youth chorale!  LOL you can even hear Ferb go "Dadadadad!" and see my bad camerawork as I try to keep Phineas amused while filming, lol!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc2dgMQpaFY


That is such a sweet story!  And I love your camera work in the second video!!


littlepeppers said:


> Finished a AK shirt for DS & an outfit for DD.  I don't have any models b/c every normal person is in bed right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt is the salvage effort from the messed up bottom to a previous outfit.  I still have another piece just like it.  I think I will make one for a godchild or something.  Too cute to throw.
> 
> I have a few more shirts done for DS, but I would wake up people sneeking in to get them.  Remember that they must be hidden b/c DS doesn't know we are going.  He will not question DD's stuff b/c she is a Minnie/Mickey nut like her mom.


Super cute!


Stephres said:


> That is so cute and your credits crack me up!  I think Timothy Mouse on a little pocket on the skirt would be absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a couple from the bookmarks and never got the math exactly right; I'm glad you had better luck! I use Carla's skirt/skort pattern now. It has options for a circle (flouncy) skirt, gathered skirt, and a pleated skirt, in addition to instructions to adding shorts underneath for all three.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, I like the fabrics you chose. I used the same colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute: thanks for showing us a bigger picture! Congratulations on the DVC!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that criss cross kind of dress and your pictures are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, sweet story, thanks for sharing with us. I am tearing up a little!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfits! I admire you for keeping the secret, I could not do that for anything!
> 
> 
> 
> I am the same way. It takes me a while to get started on a project, but once I start I don't want to stop until it's finished. I hope you get your ruffler soon!


Cute; love the fabric!


3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's circle dress  Cinderella outfit. I found this fabric on the red dot clearance at Jo-Ann's so it was $2.50 a yard. It has a little spandex in it so it's a little stretchy. It has a nice feel to it. Of course the Cindy cutie is a HeatherSue design. It stitched out beautifully. Hayleigh wants to wear the outfit all day today. The skirt is a but longer than I planned but I think it looks ok and the shirt and skirt give her growing room.



So cute!


----------



## kjbrown

Whew!  Caught up again.  

Took off yesterday from work and went to Joanns.  Bought some fabric to make a couple of cotton Simply Sweet modified dresses to mimic Sleeping Beauty and Belle.  Now I just have to eventually MAKE the dresses.  I am REALLY good about buying fabric and having great ideas, I am less good about executing them!


----------



## NiniMorris

OOk...It is official...Ebay and Tabberone's website are officially off limits!

The money I saved earlier this month has just been spent on fabric!  Now, to make sure hubby isn't home when it comes in!

Oh well...maybe that ruffler will hurry and get here so I don't take another shopping trip online.  (shopping online is so much fun...no packing the car, no extra diaper bag to pack...no snacks to worry about.  Just give the older kids a few pages of schoolwork and the younger one her own Disney book to draw in and I have at least 15 minutes to myself!  but I do miss the instant gratification of touching my haul!)

Nini

****STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER!*****


----------



## xdanielleax

So, I think DH is giving into the idea of going back to DW in Sept!  We just need to make sure we'll have the extra money.  So we are working that out right now.  Last night I pulled out the Nemo fabric I never used for the last trip and started cutting it.  He was like, "You're already sewing for this trip?  I don't know if we're going yet!" hehe...I just want to be prepared...  So, if we do go I definately want Violette's outfits better planned out this time.  I wasn't really happy with what I came up with last time.  If we go it will be 5 days/4nights and we'll be driving down(8 hours).  I'm really loving the patchwork twirl skirt/simply sweet combos with the embelished jeans.  Would it be TOO repetitive if I made those for everyday in different characters?  I've already decided I'm doing it with Nemo.  But now I'm trying to decide what other characters I should do.  I've got a lot of Minnie dot left over so I'll be using that for an outfit too.  I don't know if we'll go back to animal kingdom.  It wasn't our favorite park.  It was VERY hot that day so that's probably the reason.  Violette's really loving the princesses a lot more this year so I think I want to go that route as well.  What do you guys think?  I really value your opinions   Do you think jeans will be too hot for september?  Even if they are paired with a halter?  Thanks everyone


----------



## livndisney

Well I did get some sewing done yesterdayAbout halfway through I started sorting my fabric  gave up and went back to sewing. 

I made a dress for Morgan that I will post some pics as soon as I can. I took some last night but they did not come out very well. Morgan is VERY happy with the dress and wants to wear it today, so  have to get the hairbows and a beltloop done.


----------



## tadamom

I found my first post was on Feb. 20, 2007...post #83...on the very first thread.  

I also found it very funny that my first post was right after Jessica's first post.  We only live around 30 minutes from eachother and we have never met.  How crazy are we.....we definitely have to meet sometime soon!


----------



## livndisney

tadamom said:


> I found my first post was on Feb. 20, 2007...post #83...on the very first thread.
> 
> I also found it very funny that my first post was right after Jessica's first post.  We only live around 30 minutes from eachother and we have never met.  How crazy are we.....we definitely have to meet sometime soon!



I saw that post-I swear it can not have been 2.5 years since you made the blue mickey head dress. Time flys!!!!


----------



## revrob

All of this nostalgia made me go back to find my first post.  I knew that my very first post was on the very first page of the very first thread.  February 14, 2007.  But, I didn't stick around.  I had no idea that the post would turn into a sewing thread and I didn't really sew at the time.  I remember coming back and at least lurking sometime in the summer of 2007 because I made this outfit for my DD to wear to her first day of pre-school.  It was my very first custom.










I can't find my first post back on the thread, so I'll have to go back and dig some more.


----------



## Adi12982

Stephres said:


> Cute, I like the fabrics you chose. I used the same colors:


  This is just gorgeous!!  How was this pattern to make??  It is really funny because I wa sthinking about adding it to my wish list on YCMT yesterday and saw Megan as one of the model's and was planning on asking you about it 



emcreative said:


> So, I have been forced to take a break in my sewing (I ran out of material, had to go get more, and now it's washing).
> Emmy, singing "Reflection" from Mulan:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwjGcOzKjj8
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc2dgMQpaFY



You made me get all teary!! (My excuse is that I am preggo, lol) What a great story!!!!  Glad you had to take a break from sewing!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> All of this nostalgia made me go back to find my first post.  I knew that my very first post was on the very first page of the very first thread.  February 14, 2007.  But, I didn't stick around.  I had no idea that the post would turn into a sewing thread and I didn't really sew at the time.  I remember coming back and at least lurking sometime in the summer of 2007 because I made this outfit for my DD to wear to her first day of pre-school.  It was my very first custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find my first post back on the thread, so I'll have to go back and dig some more.



OOOOOh I remember that pic!!!!


----------



## InkspressYourself

> Do you think jeans will be too hot for september


We have been three times in September and I think it was way too hot for jeans.

We are going this Sept too.  We'll be there from the 12th to the 20th!  I'll look for your outfits if we overlap.


----------



## NaeNae

xdanielleax said:


> So, I think DH is giving into the idea of going back to DW in Sept!  We just need to make sure we'll have the extra money.  So we are working that out right now.  Last night I pulled out the Nemo fabric I never used for the last trip and started cutting it.  He was like, "You're already sewing for this trip?  I don't know if we're going yet!" hehe...I just want to be prepared...  So, if we do go I definately want Violette's outfits better planned out this time.  I wasn't really happy with what I came up with last time.  If we go it will be 5 days/4nights and we'll be driving down(8 hours).  I'm really loving the patchwork twirl skirt/simply sweet combos with the embelished jeans.  Would it be TOO repetitive if I made those for everyday in different characters?  I've already decided I'm doing it with Nemo.  But now I'm trying to decide what other characters I should do.  I've got a lot of Minnie dot left over so I'll be using that for an outfit too.  I don't know if we'll go back to animal kingdom.  It wasn't our favorite park.  It was VERY hot that day so that's probably the reason.  Violette's really loving the princesses a lot more this year so I think I want to go that route as well.  What do you guys think?  I really value your opinions   Do you think jeans will be too hot for september?  Even if they are paired with a halter?  Thanks everyone



I think jeans would be too hot.  We've gone the past 2 Septembers and it is so hot we usually change our clothes when we go back to the condo to rest in the afternoon.


----------



## revrob

ok, I found it!  the search tool actually works!

It appears that I had been lurking for a while, because the first time I posted again, I had already gone out and bought a ruffler foot.  My first post to join the sewing was on 7-29-07.  AND, of all things, my post was regarding... How to use a ruffler foot!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> OOOOOh I remember that pic!!!!



Can you believe how much she's grown!?!


----------



## teresajoy

kjbrown said:


> Whew!  Caught up again.
> 
> Took off yesterday from work and went to Joanns.  Bought some fabric to make a couple of cotton Simply Sweet modified dresses to mimic Sleeping Beauty and Belle.  Now I just have to eventually MAKE the dresses.  I am REALLY good about buying fabric and having great ideas, I am less good about executing them!



I do the same thing!!!



xdanielleax said:


> So, I think DH is giving into the idea of going back to DW in Sept!  We just need to make sure we'll have the extra money.  So we are working that out right now.  Last night I pulled out the Nemo fabric I never used for the last trip and started cutting it.  He was like, "You're already sewing for this trip?  I don't know if we're going yet!" hehe...I just want to be prepared...  So, if we do go I definately want Violette's outfits better planned out this time.  I wasn't really happy with what I came up with last time.  If we go it will be 5 days/4nights and we'll be driving down(8 hours).  I'm really loving the patchwork twirl skirt/simply sweet combos with the embelished jeans.  Would it be TOO repetitive if I made those for everyday in different characters?  I've already decided I'm doing it with Nemo.  But now I'm trying to decide what other characters I should do.  I've got a lot of Minnie dot left over so I'll be using that for an outfit too.  I don't know if we'll go back to animal kingdom.  It wasn't our favorite park.  It was VERY hot that day so that's probably the reason.  Violette's really loving the princesses a lot more this year so I think I want to go that route as well.  What do you guys think?  I really value your opinions   Do you think jeans will be too hot for september?  Even if they are paired with a halter?  Thanks everyone



Like others have said, I think the jeans will be way too hot in September. How about a little jean skirt though? I think those look so cute embelished and they are nice and comfy, well I think they are anyway! 



livndisney said:


> Well I did get some sewing done yesterdayAbout halfway through I started sorting my fabric  gave up and went back to sewing.
> 
> I made a dress for Morgan that I will post some pics as soon as I can. I took some last night but they did not come out very well. Morgan is VERY happy with the dress and wants to wear it today, so  have to get the hairbows and a beltloop done.



I can't wait to see it Cindee! 



tadamom said:


> I found my first post was on Feb. 20, 2007...post #83...on the very first thread.
> 
> I also found it very funny that my first post was right after Jessica's first post.  We only live around 30 minutes from eachother and we have never met.  How crazy are we.....we definitely have to meet sometime soon!


You two really do need to meet! 



revrob said:


> ok, I found it!  the search tool actually works!
> 
> It appears that I had been lurking for a while, because the first time I posted again, I had already gone out and bought a ruffler foot.  My first post to join the sewing was on 7-29-07.  AND, of all things, my post was regarding... How to use a ruffler foot!



Too funny Shannon! 

For some reason no pictures are showing up for me today! What is going on??? I may have to switch computers. Or.. actually get OFF the computer and DO something!!!


----------



## Stephres

xdanielleax said:


> Do you think jeans will be too hot for september?  Even if they are paired with a halter?  Thanks everyone



I think jeans will be too hot during the day, but maybe at night they would be ok. It is still mid 80s here and quite humid during September.



Adi12982 said:


> This is just gorgeous!!  How was this pattern to make??  It is really funny because I wa sthinking about adding it to my wish list on YCMT yesterday and saw Megan as one of the model's and was planning on asking you about it



Thanks! It was easy to make, I didn't have any problems with it. It is neat because it is reversible.



revrob said:


>



Aw, little AbbyGrace! She is so cute! Now I have to go back and find my first post. I know what the first thing I made was; it was a sewing for dummies pattern!


----------



## tadamom

livndisney said:


> I saw that post-I swear it can not have been 2.5 years since you made the blue mickey head dress. Time flys!!!!



My, my the sewing has definitely changed since the first thread.

Here was my first outfits that I finished and posted here:













revrob said:


> All of this nostalgia made me go back to find my first post.  I knew that my very first post was on the very first page of the very first thread.  February 14, 2007.  But, I didn't stick around.  I had no idea that the post would turn into a sewing thread and I didn't really sew at the time.  I remember coming back and at least lurking sometime in the summer of 2007 because I made this outfit for my DD to wear to her first day of pre-school.  It was my very first custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find my first post back on the thread, so I'll have to go back and dig some more.



I totally remember you posting this....it was one of the inspirations for this dress:


----------



## Stephres

tadamom said:


>



This outfit made me wish I started sewing sooner! It is one of my favorites and Parker's smile is infectious!


----------



## Mirb1214

Speaking of taking the temperature into consideration when planning outfits. . . what is the weather like in mid Oct?  I've already made a Tigger outfit w/ embellished jeans and now I'm fixing to start on pants for a Tink set.  Will jeans be ok in mid Oct or do I need to go w/ easy fits pants?


----------



## Clutterbug

twob4him said:


> Well, now, that was a walk down memory lane.  I know I joined around the same time as Heather so I went back and found my first post! It was on the first thread, June 7, 2007, #1690, on page 113!!!! Apparently I was reading the thread and decided to make something and the rest is history...



I had to go back and check too - looks like my first post was on 7/6/07.  Funny that so many of us arrived here at the same time.  Happy anniversary to us and thanks Heather for pointing it out!



disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.



Gorgeous dress, beautiful girl and amazing photography!  Thanks for sharing!



littlepeppers said:


> Finished a AK shirt for DS & an outfit for DD.  I don't have any models b/c every normal person is in bed right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



These are great!  I love the different colors of dots on the skirt.




PrincessKell said:


> Marah, that skirt is awesome! Emmy picked out great fabric. And you did excellent on the sew job! see you can do it!!! I can't wait to see what else you have in store for us.
> 
> Now off to catch up again. Peach was home from summer school sick today. She only has one week left. Hopefully, I  can get her to school on time. That kid just doesn't like school.




I hope Georgia is feeling better today! 



Stephres said:


>



Very cute!  I really like those fabrics.  The co-op did a buy for that line, and I wanted it all but in the end, I only ended up with one print. I do love the softness of it.



3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's circle dress  Cinderella outfit. I found this fabric on the red dot clearance at Jo-Ann's so it was $2.50 a yard. It has a little spandex in it so it's a little stretchy. It has a nice feel to it. Of course the Cindy cutie is a HeatherSue design. It stitched out beautifully. Hayleigh wants to wear the outfit all day today. The skirt is a but longer than I planned but I think it looks ok and the shirt and skirt give her growing room.



That is great fabric!  You did a wonderful job on the embroidery too.



revrob said:


> All of this nostalgia made me go back to find my first post.  I knew that my very first post was on the very first page of the very first thread.  February 14, 2007.  But, I didn't stick around.  I had no idea that the post would turn into a sewing thread and I didn't really sew at the time.  I remember coming back and at least lurking sometime in the summer of 2007 because I made this outfit for my DD to wear to her first day of pre-school.  It was my very first custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find my first post back on the thread, so I'll have to go back and dig some more.



I remember that too!  I loved the outfit and her hairstyle.  She certainly has grown!



teresajoy said:


> For some reason no pictures are showing up for me today! What is going on??? I may have to switch computers. Or.. actually get OFF the computer and DO something!!!



It may be the site, it is taking forever for the pages to load for me this morning.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

twob4him said:


> I finished another dress today....I did the applique of Dumbo by hand from a coloring page and the lettering was another story. You know how we were talking about having to move the hoop for each individual letter?? Well, Kathy (Nae Nae) suggested trying editing software to combine files. I tried it and it worked! I loaded each letter and moved it to where I wanted then saved it as one new file. It was so easy peasy...I couldnt believe it. Thank you again Kathy for your help!
> 
> So here you go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her tongue sticking out.... I am tempted to put a little Timothy mouse patch on the skirt...what do you think?
> 
> *Credits:  *
> God - Everything
> Disney - for Dumbo
> Carla -  Simply Sweet
> Janome - embroidery machine
> Some online coloring book page? -
> Font - KaboDesignsdotcom
> Joann Fabrics - fabric and notions


I love the dress! Your Credits are actually very helpful! I love that idea!



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Here is something I just did tonight. I will be needing to do it a couple more times for it to look better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a hair bow



So cute!



karamat said:


> THANKS for all the comments.  The fabric is from a sheet set.  I stalked ebay for probably a year before I snaged a set (at a reasonable price.)  I've seen the same print with a little different coloring - all black and red rather than shades of black/grey that I have.  I really like the other one better, but I never could find it up for auction.
> 
> And here's a bigger picture of the outfit for the Dog Show (I now have a hat to match, but don't have pictures yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what I did today??? FedEx'ed my DVC paperwork!!


That fabric is adorable!  Congratulations on sending in your DVC paperwork!


disneylovinfamily said:


> gosh, I went to the beach for 2 weeks and I come back to a new thread with 90 pages and I have 909 emails to go through   I will have to do a quick scan of the thread or I may not leave the computer room for a month


How was your trip?


JustcallmeHappy said:


> Ok, I need some advice
> 
> Where oh where do you guys buy your thread for normal sewing machines?
> 
> Is Gutermann a good brand? B/c that is what I have been using but gosh I am running out of thread big time.. Help!


I love Gutermann thread.  I watch for it to go on sale at JoAnn's.  I use the sulky thread for embroidery.


disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.


Beautiful Dress!  I love those fabrics and I love the rick rack you used on the bodice.


emcreative said:


> So, I have been forced to take a break in my sewing (I ran out of material, had to go get more, and now it's washing).  While my mind is all consumed with how in the WORLD I'm going to make Emmy's Mulan sundress work, and realizing I have spent the last ?week? here talking about the Mulan skirt for Emmy,  I thought I'd come all tell you a story about her and her love of all things Mulan, and why I indulge her with it.  (Feel free to skip over it if ya wanna get to more sewing since that what the thread is all about, but if you're bored, stay a while.  There will be singing!)
> 
> Emmy has always been my girl who likes things that are different and unique, but never JUST for the sake of being different and unique.  If everyone else likes something she does that's fine, but she's never one to like something JUST because the other kids do.  Even as a little kid her favorite food was mushrooms (what kid likes those?!?!) and she could care less about Cindy or Sleeping Beauty- Pocahontas and Mulan were always more her style.
> 
> She has a fascination with other races, cultures, and times.  I think part of it for her is being mixed race, but being in the odd position of being the green eyed/blonde kid- in school she was your "average non-distinguishable girl" but when she'd be with most of my side of the family, _she _ was the unusual looking girl in the midst of a bunch of Romany.  Most of her reading is either urban fiction (Twilighty) or about a girl of her age from another time and culture who is overcoming some type of circumstance.
> 
> Two years ago this past February, Emmy walked up to me after school and said, "Guess what, Mom?  I'm going to be in the school talent show!"  Now Emilee had never even told me the school was having a talent show, let alone that she'd auditioned.  This probably sounds bad but I had NO idea what she could be doing!  She didn't play a sport, or take dance lessons or anything like that.  She was too young to be in band.  All I could think of is that maybe her class was putting something together.  Emmy could be kind of shy in front of others, but I figured she'd be okay in a class organized group.
> 
> "Oh really?  That's great!  So what are you doing?"
> 
> "Oh!  I'm singing a solo!"
> 
> 
> 
> And off she went to her room to do her homework and read, like it was an every day thing.
> 
> My daughter, who never even sang loudly enough for us to hear her in the car, had suddenly decided she wanted to be heard- not in front of 5 or 10 people in the school choir, but all by herself, on stage, in front of about 800 of her friends, classmates, and all their parents!
> 
> She picked the song on her own, she practiced on her own, she NEVER for one second showed she was in the least bit phased at doing it!  She let me treat her like a princess and doll her up for the day, but other than that she was her own girl and did it all her way.  She sounded nervous at first, but after that first little bit...my jaw hit the floor.  My little girl.  On stage.  By herself.  Singing her little heart out!
> 
> Emmy, singing "Reflection" from Mulan:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwjGcOzKjj8
> 
> (She had no idea Mulan was one of my two favorite movies, nor that this song is so very special to me for some very personal reasons- I always sang "Part of Your World" to her from my OTHER favorite movie!)
> 
> Now, I know she's probably not destined for a recording contract, but you know since that day she's never stopped singing and she's gotten really good.  She's sung solos every year since, and this year not only was in the school choir but auditioned and made the county youth chorale (the only one in her school district to do it!)
> 
> I love hearing her sing, but even to this day, so many performances later, I always think back to her alone on that stage, surprising everyone, proving to all of us that she could do it- my little Mulan.  So our love is more than just the story of Mulan and what she dared to do- it's all wrapped up in the memory of my little girl, who also showed the world what she could do if she tried!
> 
> (if you want to see her latest and how far she's come, here she is this April singing harmony in the honors group of the "honors" youth chorale!  LOL you can even hear Ferb go "Dadadadad!" and see my bad camerawork as I try to keep Phineas amused while filming, lol!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc2dgMQpaFY


What an amazing story.  Your DD has a lot of confidence!


MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone....I am so far behind that I will never get caught up before I leave for vacation tomorrow.  I am taking the kids to California and meeting up with my twin sister and my brother and his family.  Unfortuantely, DH is staying home due to work.  I am excited though as we are hoping to do Disneyland one day and Knott's Berry Farm another day.  The rest of the time will be on the beach...YEAH!!!!
> 
> So I am sure there will be a zillion pages to read when I get back.  I may have to skim and just look at all the adorable pictures!!! Chat with you guys soon!!!!


Have fun!!!


littlepeppers said:


> Finished a AK shirt for DS & an outfit for DD.  I don't have any models b/c every normal person is in bed right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt is the salvage effort from the messed up bottom to a previous outfit.  I still have another piece just like it.  I think I will make one for a godchild or something.  Too cute to throw.
> 
> I have a few more shirts done for DS, but I would wake up people sneeking in to get them.  Remember that they must be hidden b/c DS doesn't know we are going.  He will not question DD's stuff b/c she is a Minnie/Mickey nut like her mom.


These are really cute!


kjbrown said:


> Whew!  Caught up again.
> 
> Took off yesterday from work and went to Joanns.  Bought some fabric to make a couple of cotton Simply Sweet modified dresses to mimic Sleeping Beauty and Belle.  Now I just have to eventually MAKE the dresses.  I am REALLY good about buying fabric and having great ideas, I am less good about executing them!


Hmmmm I am really good at that too.  Now I need to get sewing.


----------



## tadamom

Stephres said:


> This outfit made me wish I started sewing sooner! It is one of my favorite's and Parker's smile is infectious!



Thank Steph -- you are too sweet!


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> SO, is it finished?  I see you didn't wake her up at 4 am.  Did you get it finished?  When can we bug you for pics?




Nope, not finished.  I didn't wake her up, and since I've pretty much abandoned the pattern and I'm kinda making my own design up  and I was changing something pretty drastically (which would really impact the fit) I needed her to be awake to see.  Of course this change may still fail dramatically.

I was just thinking today...is it odd that I want to keep it "secret" until it's done and not post progress pics?  We all know they don't look like too much until they are finished, I guess I'm just hoping it works so I can surprise everyone!

And of course with 5 kids, and my unpredictable sewing time (because of them AND because of my low skill level) I'm just hoping it is done before Disney.  Last night I was commenting on how long it was taking and my hubby says "but you don't have a time line."  Um, what does he think leaving for Disney is?!??!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

It took me a while but I found my first post on the first thread.  It was on March 31, 2007  Page 26.

I saw a lot of familier faces.


----------



## aimeeg

I went back to find my first post. It was on 7-11-07. I was asking for assistance in finding a pattern to make Belle's Blue dress. Then I posted this picture. It is 2 years old. Look at my sweet baby!!! 






This is the first dress I made after joining the thread. It was a mess but I was so proud of myself. LOL






Talk about a mess!!! Check out this mu-mu. I bought this fabric because of how cute tadamom's daughter was.  This one never was worn!!! I wonder why. 









Just because the photo was there . . . This is me.  I am dragging my brother through WDW in 1981. Just replace my brother with my DH and not much has changed!!! 







I did make that Blue Belle dress. I actually made it twice. Here is the latest. My DD was extremely happy!!! 









Here is a tank top I made last night. It's not a mu-mu but what is!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Thanks Ladies!!  



jeniamt said:


> Amazing, as usual.  I love your fabric choices.





minnie2 said:


> You did a fabulous job!  The fabrics are great.





tricia said:


> Beautiful.
> .





Mirb1214 said:


> WOW!!  Your work ALWAYS blows me away!  Absolutely Beautiful!





100AcrePrincess said:


>





Jennia said:


> GORGEOUS!!! I wish I had even HALF your talent, that is SO perfect!





emcreative said:


> *Leslie, I love this!*
> 
> I have to share this with you-
> 
> (Please keep in mind the following is from my 8 year old diva, Hannah, who just caught this outfit on the screen when someone else commented on it)
> 
> Hannah:  Ooh Mom, I REALLY like that!
> Me:  That is awesome, isn't it?
> Hannah: (Stares at the screen with a very thoughtful look on her face for a few seconds.  Then states, almost businesslike):  I think this should be yellow and bluish and have Spongebob on it.  Then I will buy it for school with my allowance!
> Me:  Hmm, I will share your idea with her, she might like it for a different dress.  But honey, you've seen how long it takes Momma to sew even simple things.  This is a LOT of work, so much it will be pretty expensive, honey.
> Hannah: Oh MOM!  Jeez, I have $11 in my bank!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this made you chuckle and you aren't offended, I had to stifle my laugh.  She really did love it, and the fact that she thought it deserved the "Spongebob" treatment (the character she is currently obsessed with) really does say something great about her opinion of it!!



LOL!  That's sweet!  Tell her I said thanks!  Emily would probably love a SpongeBob set, so maybe I can fit it in. 



LisaZoe said:


> Did you use bias tape around the hem? I love the look but I've never felt confident in my ability to sew it on neatly. Any tips or tricks?



Surprisingly I do!!  Carla posted on her blog awhile back about an edgestitching foot, and I actually have one!!  Of course when I went to do the bias tape on this set I couldn't find it!!  So I fiddled with my machine and set the needle to the left position and it worked perfectly for the tiny edgestitch on the bias tape!!  I LOVE it!

The picture isn't the best - I cropped a full size one, but you can see how close I was able to get the stitching to the edge.






BTW - I got your message and thanks for the heads up on ThisisBoutique.com!!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> That is so pretty!  Her little hat is really neat.  Can you post a bigger picture of it?  I love the dress and the Minnie embroidery turned out perfectly!



The hat is actually made out of paper!!  It's treated so it's still and pretty sturdy.  I'd be happy to share the sellers name - PM me if anyone wants it 













tadamom said:


> Leslie....this is FABULOUS!!!!!!!  I may have to do something similar to this for Parker (and a variation of it for my Dn), she would love it and look super cute in it too.
> 
> Is it two pieces or is the skirt sewn to the underside of the bodice?  Also, how many squares did you end up using on the skirt?  I have noticed if Parker's skirts like this get too many squares are tiers she has a hard time keeping them up b/c they get heavy.



Thanks so much!!  The set is 2 pieces - a shirred back halter top and a tiered skirt.  I used Fat Quarters for the skirt   The skirt is 3 tiers plus the yoke.  This one has 4 strips in the first teir, 8 in the second and 16 in the third.   I wanted it really full.  Usually I only do 3 strips, 6 strips and then 12 in the third teir.  It's just math.  I make my yoke 1.5 the waist measurement then double that for the 1st tier, double the first tier for the 2nd, and double the second tier for the third teir (or ruffle)  Did that make sense?

Here's a picture without the disney store petti under it.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

my 1st post was on 2/22/07 page 8 of the 1st thread.  I can't belive how long it has been.  I am looking for my 1st set that I posted.  It was hand sewn though!  No machine.  I did like 4 sets before I got a machine.


----------



## jham

3huskymom said:


> That's awesome! We were there last October and had a great time. I'd love to go back but airfare from the east coast to there is so darn expensive. When we went we used a free voucher my husband had gotten and used miles for the 2 other tix. I can't justify paying the usual prices when we can usually get tix for Orlando for under $175. Not complaining though because I'm getting to use my AP for at least 4 trips this time around!



I have the reverse problem, airfare to DW is usually double what I pay to get to DL, and I can drive to DL in about 10-12 hours. 



NiniMorris said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!
> 
> I must confess...I am impatient!  Always have been, probably always will be!  When I start a project, I have an idea of how long it SHOULD take me, and decide how much 'wiggle room' I should allow to get it finished.  (I even have a calendar up in the studio with sewing/quilting times available.)
> 
> I am working on 2 stripwork jumpers.  It started taking longer than I thought when I had so many seams to finish up...(don't have to do that in quilting!) that is when I started thinking about a serger. (which I can use in quilting...business expense!)  I am now so far behind scheduel I am wondering if I can finish it!
> 
> I hate making ruffles!  There, I've said it.  I know how to make ruffles, but just dislike doing it.  I actually know several ways to make ruffles by hand, but just don't like it!  The ruffles on the bottom of the skirt are giving me fits!!!
> 
> I have now ripped out stitches about 4 times!  That ruffle is L o n g !! My gathering thread keeps breaking.  I've used quilting thread, embroidery floss, dental floss...I have officially given up!  I've ordered a ruffler foot and have to wait for that to come in to finish my two jumpers!
> 
> Now...to find a project to work on until it comes in...maybe I should have sprung the extra $25 for the overnight!!!
> 
> Nini



I have a guilty confession. I like making ruffles!  I have a ruffler foot but I can actually get the same effect on my machine with the tension method AND my threads are still loose so I can adjust my ruffle length if needed.  



Stephres said:


> That is so cute and your credits crack me up!  I think Timothy Mouse on a little pocket on the skirt would be absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a couple from the bookmarks and never got the math exactly right; I'm glad you had better luck! I use Carla's skirt/skort pattern now. It has options for a circle (flouncy) skirt, gathered skirt, and a pleated skirt, in addition to instructions to adding shorts underneath for all three.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, I like the fabrics you chose. I used the same colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute: thanks for showing us a bigger picture! Congratulations on the DVC!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that criss cross kind of dress and your pictures are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, sweet story, thanks for sharing with us. I am tearing up a little!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfits! I admire you for keeping the secret, I could not do that for anything!
> 
> 
> 
> I am the same way. It takes me a while to get started on a project, but once I start I don't want to stop until it's finished. I hope you get your ruffler soon!



Love Megan's new top!  



3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's circle dress  Cinderella outfit. I found this fabric on the red dot clearance at Jo-Ann's so it was $2.50 a yard. It has a little spandex in it so it's a little stretchy. It has a nice feel to it. Of course the Cindy cutie is a HeatherSue design. It stitched out beautifully. Hayleigh wants to wear the outfit all day today. The skirt is a but longer than I planned but I think it looks ok and the shirt and skirt give her growing room.



Cute!  I really like the skirt fabric.



aimeeg said:


> I went back to find my first post. It was on 7-11-07. I was asking for assistance in finding a pattern to make Belle's Blue dress. Then I posted this picture. It is 2 years old. Look at my sweet baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first dress I made after joining the thread. It was a mess but I was so proud of myself. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a mess!!! Check out this mu-mu. I bought this fabric because of how cute tadamom's daughter was.  This one never was worn!!! I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the photo was there . . . This is me.  I am dragging my brother through WDW in 1981. Just replace my brother with my DH and not much has changed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make that Blue Belle dress. I actually made it twice. Here is the latest. My DD was extremely happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a tank top I made last night. It's not a mu-mu but what is!!



That is too funny.  I used that "mu-mu" pattern on one of the first things I made  Lily.  I don't think I ever even took pictures.  It was hilarious.  It is sooo huge.  I put it in her closet thinking "maybe when she is 6 or 7" I made a size 2.    Good think I found YCMT or I might've given up!


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> I went back to find my first post. It was on 7-11-07. I was asking for assistance in finding a pattern to make Belle's Blue dress. Then I posted this picture. It is 2 years old. Look at my sweet baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first dress I made after joining the thread. It was a mess but I was so proud of myself. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a mess!!! Check out this mu-mu. I bought this fabric because of how cute tadamom's daughter was.  This one never was worn!!! I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the photo was there . . . This is me.  I am dragging my brother through WDW in 1981. Just replace my brother with my DH and not much has changed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make that Blue Belle dress. I actually made it twice. Here is the latest. My DD was extremely happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a tank top I made last night. It's not a mu-mu but what is!!



adorable outfits and pics- hey, you should thry that "mumu" on her again now, cause it might fit!  The fabrics too cute!


----------



## my*2*angels

Oh My Goodness!  I love the trips down memory lane!  I love seeing how much the kids have grown and how much WE have grown in our sewing!  I didn't look for my very first post, but it will be 2 yrs in Sept. I know!  Here are the first customs I ever made:












And the outfits that started the PILLOWCASE REVOLUTION!





My babies have grown so much!


----------



## twob4him

aimeeg said:


> Just because the photo was there . . . This is me.  I am dragging my brother through WDW in 1981. Just replace my brother with my DH and not much has changed!!!



OMGarsh I am laughing my head off cause that is so me too!!!!!! My DH is like, can we go back (to the room) now?? And that is after 1 hr in the park....  Needless to say, I am not even getting him park tickets for the next trip!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

here are some of my 1st sets, all done with no machine :






the famous walmart dress


----------



## Mirb1214

my*2*angels said:


> Oh My Goodness!  I love the trips down memory lane!  I love seeing how much the kids have grown and how much WE have grown in our sewing!  I didn't look for my very first post, but it will be 2 yrs in Sept. I know!  Here are the first customs I ever made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the outfits that started the PILLOWCASE REVOLUTION!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies have grown so much!



Your Belle outfit is SO cute!  I have never seen them put on pants!  SO SO CUTE!  Is the top a YCMT pattern?


----------



## kaleighmariesmom

everyone on here makes such cute clothes!! i have tried but I cant sew a button! is there a thead or anything where disers can buy some of these outfits??


----------



## my*2*angels

Mirb1214 said:


> Your Belle outfit is SO cute!  I have never seen them put on pants!  SO SO CUTE!  Is the top a YCMT pattern?



Thank you sooo much!  Yes, it is the dainty designs peasant top, but I wouldn't suggest using it!LOL  Get Carla's peasant top instead, so that you don't have to pull your hair out trying to make it fit!LOL  All I did was make the peasant top as directed and then shirred a few rows around the chest area.  You could also use elastic if you don't like to shir.  Very easy!


----------



## xdanielleax

Since jeans will be too hot for Sept in DW.  Would the patchwork twirl/simply sweet combo look cute with denim shorts with a ruffle?  Or just plain denim shorts?  This is my 1st time doing the twirls.  I don't want to go overboard on the ruffle.  Because I really love it and totally would...lol


----------



## Rebecuberduber

It's so fun to see all your guys' first posts and first creations!  It's inspiring to see that you all started from somewhere.  Still, the clothes you started with are still _very_ good!  Go figure!  




kjbrown said:


> Whew!  Caught up again.
> 
> Took off yesterday from work and went to Joanns.  Bought some fabric to make a couple of cotton Simply Sweet modified dresses to mimic Sleeping Beauty and Belle.  Now I just have to eventually MAKE the dresses.  I am REALLY good about buying fabric and having great ideas, I am less good about executing them!



Wow, does that ever sound familiar.  My stack of projects 'to be made' is much larger than the cash of finished projects.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

okay, so Im soooo far behind. I started a multi quote days ago and never got it finished and now its gone.
so much great stuff- love the 4th of july stuff!

Im so torn, I started a batik quilt, but also want to do some clothes for megan.

I'd LOVE to make some Disney clothes, but our trip is still too far off for that- and Im apt to change my mind on what I want. I know I want to try and do some appliques on t shirts for this trip.

Im so excited- I got a new stroller
a double stroller to accomodate both baby and DD3- Baby Jogger City Mini- I love it!
I went for my first walk yesterday and took it out again today.
AND I joined weight watchers.
I want to lose 50 lbs by next May- and Im breastfeeding- think it's doable?
I know last time my weight didn't really come off until I stopped BFing, hope this time is different since Im doing WW.
Oh and Im doing the binding on the Pooh quilt- the hand stuff takes FOREVER!


----------



## angel23321

I have been so inspired to make some things for upcoming "preview" trip to Disney (we're planning a big trip next year but could get such a great military deal this year - we're going for 4 days).  

We're not going all out this year because we'll go next year so I'm not doing any big princess dresses..I'll save that for next year when we hopefully do the castle, etc. 

But I wanted to do some things...I'm looking for where you might've found the great zebra prints in all different colors (someone made a skirt from them).  We're definately going to AK and I want to do something for the girls.  (DD5 and DD2)

Also I live in Hampton Roads are of VA where fabric shops are limited..I'm going up to visit my mom in NJ though this weekend (Bergen County).  Anyone from that area and could point me to some good shops?

Now I have to go buy some new patterns.  Besides CarlaC...any other ones you love?  

TIA.  I can't wait to start sewing again. I'm so busy that I hardly have time but I NEED to make time because the girls love it when I embroider or sew them stuff.  

SAndy


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

CastleCreations said:


> This is a new set my mom made. She is getting back into sewing again.





jham said:


> Here is Lily's "Fancy Fancy" outfit. Everything is fancier with a petti!



WOW! to both these outfits (found some of my quotes!)



kaleighmariesmom said:


> everyone on here makes such cute clothes!! i have tried but I cant sew a button! is there a thead or anything where disers can buy some of these outfits??



Please do read the first page of this thread.


----------



## mgmsmommy

angel23321 said:


> I have been so inspired to make some things for upcoming "preview" trip to Disney (we're planning a big trip next year but could get such a great military deal this year - we're going for 4 days).
> 
> We're not going all out this year because we'll go next year so I'm not doing any big princess dresses..I'll save that for next year when we hopefully do the castle, etc.
> 
> But I wanted to do some things...I'm looking for where you might've found the great zebra prints in all different colors (someone made a skirt from them).  We're definately going to AK and I want to do something for the girls.  (DD5 and DD2)
> 
> Also I live in Hampton Roads are of VA where fabric shops are limited..I'm going up to visit my mom in NJ though this weekend (Bergen County).  Anyone from that area and could point me to some good shops?
> 
> Now I have to go buy some new patterns.  Besides CarlaC...any other ones you love?
> 
> TIA.  I can't wait to start sewing again. I'm so busy that I hardly have time but I NEED to make time because the girls love it when I embroider or sew them stuff.
> 
> SAndy



Sorry I have no tips on shops for you but wanted to say hi.  I too am currently in Hampton Roads area, Hampton itself actually.  We too are taking advantage of the military deal & going for a visit later this year.  When are you going?


----------



## mirandag819

angel23321 said:


> I have been so inspired to make some things for upcoming "preview" trip to Disney (we're planning a big trip next year but could get such a great military deal this year - we're going for 4 days).
> 
> We're not going all out this year because we'll go next year so I'm not doing any big princess dresses..I'll save that for next year when we hopefully do the castle, etc.
> 
> But I wanted to do some things...I'm looking for where you might've found the great zebra prints in all different colors (someone made a skirt from them).  We're definately going to AK and I want to do something for the girls.  (DD5 and DD2)
> 
> Also I live in Hampton Roads are of VA where fabric shops are limited..I'm going up to visit my mom in NJ though this weekend (Bergen County).  Anyone from that area and could point me to some good shops?
> 
> Now I have to go buy some new patterns.  Besides CarlaC...any other ones you love?
> 
> TIA.  I can't wait to start sewing again. I'm so busy that I hardly have time but I NEED to make time because the girls love it when I embroider or sew them stuff.
> 
> SAndy



I think you might mean the skirt I made? There were pics of my sister wearing it and my DD. I got all 3 prints from hobby lobby. The pink and white and green and white zebra prints were actually knits, I am such a beginner and not good with knits yet, but since the black and white wasn't knit I was able to use it in between the knit pieces and it wasn't too bad to work with.


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> All of this nostalgia made me go back to find my first post.  I knew that my very first post was on the very first page of the very first thread.  February 14, 2007.  But, I didn't stick around.  I had no idea that the post would turn into a sewing thread and I didn't really sew at the time.  I remember coming back and at least lurking sometime in the summer of 2007 because I made this outfit for my DD to wear to her first day of pre-school.  It was my very first custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find my first post back on the thread, so I'll have to go back and dig some more.


I remember this outfit! It's so cute! 



tadamom said:


> My, my the sewing has definitely changed since the first thread.
> 
> Here was my first outfits that I finished and posted here:


Look at tiny little Parker!! I so remember that smile! 



aimeeg said:


> I went back to find my first post. It was on 7-11-07. I was asking for assistance in finding a pattern to make Belle's Blue dress. Then I posted this picture. It is 2 years old. Look at my sweet baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first dress I made after joining the thread. It was a mess but I was so proud of myself. LOL



I remember the Alice dress you posted. I loved the picture of Hannah holding a picture of herself! 

And, the second outfit, I loved your description of it, was it something like, "This outfit just screams 'I'm three!'" I thought that was so cute! 

I love the tank! What a cute coach design! 



my*2*angels said:


> Oh My Goodness!  I love the trips down memory lane!  I love seeing how much the kids have grown and how much WE have grown in our sewing!  I didn't look for my very first post, but it will be 2 yrs in Sept. I know!  Here are the first customs I ever made:



This is fun!!! The girls are so tiny!!!! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> here are some of my 1st sets, all done with no machine :


I remember these, and the Walmart dress! I still think that was such a cute idea! 


kaleighmariesmom said:


> everyone on here makes such cute clothes!! i have tried but I cant sew a button! is there a thead or anything where disers can buy some of these outfits??


Just check out the first post.  


xdanielleax said:


> Since jeans will be too hot for Sept in DW.  Would the patchwork twirl/simply sweet combo look cute with denim shorts with a ruffle?  Or just plain denim shorts?  This is my 1st time doing the twirls.  I don't want to go overboard on the ruffle.  Because I really love it and totally would...lol


I think it would be cute! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I went for my first walk yesterday and took it out again today.
> AND I joined weight watchers.
> I want to lose 50 lbs by next May- and Im breastfeeding- think it's doable?
> I know last time my weight didn't really come off until I stopped BFing, hope this time is different since Im doing WW.
> Oh and Im doing the binding on the Pooh quilt- the hand stuff takes FOREVER!



I had a hard time losing weight while I was breastfeeding Corey and Arminda, but when Lydia was 3 months old I joined Weight Watchers and I lost 46 pounds from April to August. And, it wasn't hard, because when you are nursing, you get extra points!!!  



angel23321 said:


> Now I have to go buy some new patterns.  Besides CarlaC...any other ones you love?
> 
> SAndy



Hmmm.... let me think about it awhile!!!  There are others that I like, but I don't love any like I love Carlas! Patchwork Kids has a tween flare skirt that I've made a few times that I really like. 

I need to go back and find the first project that I posted on here. I think it was Lydia's My Little Pony skirt.


----------



## angel23321

mgmsmommy said:


> Sorry I have no tips on shops for you but wanted to say hi.  I too am currently in Hampton Roads area, Hampton itself actually.  We too are taking advantage of the military deal & going for a visit later this year.  When are you going?



We're going in November...right before Thanksgiving. The deal was way too good to pass up this year.  We'll go down on Friday and come back on Tuesday (before the madness..LOL).  I'm in Chesapeake...I keep thinking one day I'll take a trip up to Richmond to the big JoAnn's store cause I don't like the ones here.


----------



## angel23321

mirandag819 said:


> I think you might mean the skirt I made? There were pics of my sister wearing it and my DD. I got all 3 prints from hobby lobby. The pink and white and green and white zebra prints were actually knits, I am such a beginner and not good with knits yet, but since the black and white wasn't knit I was able to use it in between the knit pieces and it wasn't too bad to work with.



Yep...that was it.  No Hobby Lobby here...or in NJ.  Oh well. I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

All this talk about first posts got me looking for my first post. I first posted on 1/03/2008, but I had been lurking for almost a year.


----------



## cydswipe

Wow ladies (and man, I read)... amazing things are going on in this thread.  I was super excited to come across this, as I LOVE TO SEW!  I've always sewn, but YCMT has taken me to a whole new world of thinking.... LOVE, LOVE, LOVE CarlaC designs... thank you!

First family trip is Sept 23 through 29 via POR... DH and I went for our honeymoon 98 and 1st anniversary 99.  DD 9 and DD 6 do not know we are going yet.  Trying out free dining for the trip.

We just moved a month ago... still have quite the mess.  I desperatly need to start sewing again.  I really appreciate seeing all the wonderful customs out there... gives me a lot of inspriration.

Where can I get the BIG white dot minnie mouse material... also other tweenish fabric? 

Also, for a beginner in embroidery, what machine would you purchase?  Mostly for our trip, head bands, and hairbows. 

I love twirl dresses and skirts.  I love to applique/ decoupage and mostly just working with fabric... LOVE it!  Oh and I LOVE YCMT!  Can't wait to figure out how to post pics (need to find the cable) and learn the ropes of the disboard!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

xdanielleax said:


> So, I think DH is giving into the idea of going back to DW in Sept!  We just need to make sure we'll have the extra money.  So we are working that out right now.  Last night I pulled out the Nemo fabric I never used for the last trip and started cutting it.  He was like, "You're already sewing for this trip?  I don't know if we're going yet!" hehe...I just want to be prepared...  So, if we do go I definately want Violette's outfits better planned out this time.  I wasn't really happy with what I came up with last time.  If we go it will be 5 days/4nights and we'll be driving down(8 hours).  I'm really loving the patchwork twirl skirt/simply sweet combos with the embelished jeans.  Would it be TOO repetitive if I made those for everyday in different characters?  I've already decided I'm doing it with Nemo.  But now I'm trying to decide what other characters I should do.  I've got a lot of Minnie dot left over so I'll be using that for an outfit too.  I don't know if we'll go back to animal kingdom.  It wasn't our favorite park.  It was VERY hot that day so that's probably the reason.  Violette's really loving the princesses a lot more this year so I think I want to go that route as well.  What do you guys think?  I really value your opinions   Do you think jeans will be too hot for september?  Even if they are paired with a halter?  Thanks everyone



I have been down in Sept a couple times and I think it will def. be too hot for jeans and I don't wear shorts unless it is mid 80's or above.


----------



## kaleighmariesmom

Just check out the first post.  

Isorry i didnt see it~!!


----------



## Stephres

I can't find my first post! I found one at page 200 of the first thread but Heather replied that Megan's silly faces always made her smile, so I'm pretty sure it wasn't my first (unless Heather had been stalking me from Michigan). 

Anyway, this was my first outfit I made, a twirl skirt for 4th of July from the Sewing for Dummies pattern!






I also made Jacob a matching shirt with fabric paint applique:






How's the fabric organizing going, you ask? Um, back to now!


----------



## Clutterbug

xdanielleax said:


> Since jeans will be too hot for Sept in DW.  Would the patchwork twirl/simply sweet combo look cute with denim shorts with a ruffle?  Or just plain denim shorts?  This is my 1st time doing the twirls.  I don't want to go overboard on the ruffle.  Because I really love it and totally would...lol



Denim shorts would probably work, but I think I'd go with easy fits or bloomers.  They sew up really quickly and wouldn't take much extra fabric.

I love today's trip down memory lane!  This is the first thing I made when I started sewing again.






And this was the first picture of Megan that I shared.  This was pre-shirred fabric - so easy!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> I can't find my first post! I found one at page 200 of the first thread but Heather replied that Megan's silly faces always made her smile, so I'm pretty sure it wasn't my first (unless Heather had been stalking me from Michigan).
> 
> Anyway, this was my first outfit I made, a twirl skirt for 4th of July from the Sewing for Dummies pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Jacob a matching shirt with fabric paint applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the fabric organizing going, you ask? Um, back to now!



I love how the first outfit you sewed  is pictured right in front of the sewing machine repair sign... anything we need to know about that adventure?


----------



## jeniamt

disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.



Beautiful dress (and daughter)!  I love that pattern is it from YCMT?



disneylovinfamily said:


> here are some of my 1st sets, all done with no machine :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the famous walmart dress


 
What do you mean no machine?  You sewed it with needle and thread???  



angel23321 said:


> We're going in November...right before Thanksgiving. The deal was way too good to pass up this year.  We'll go down on Friday and come back on Tuesday (before the madness..LOL).  I'm in Chesapeake...I keep thinking one day I'll take a trip up to Richmond to the big JoAnn's store cause I don't like the ones here.



We'll be there that Friday as well.  We fly in on Thursday, do MK on Friday and leave for our cruise on Saturday.  Have you made your room resies yet?  I haven't seen any discounts for November yet.  BTW, we booked Southwest for $49 from Baltimore.


----------



## LisaZoe

NiniMorris said:


> I hate making ruffles!  There, I've said it.  I know how to make ruffles, but just dislike doing it.  I actually know several ways to make ruffles by hand, but just don't like it!  The ruffles on the bottom of the skirt are giving me fits!!!
> 
> I have now ripped out stitches about 4 times!  That ruffle is L o n g !!  My gathering thread keeps breaking.  I've used quilting thread, embroidery floss, dental floss...I have officially given up!  I've ordered a ruffler foot and have to wait for that to come in to finish my two jumpers!
> 
> Now...to find a project to work on until it comes in...maybe I should have sprung the extra $25 for the overnight!!!
> 
> Nini



I feel your pain. I made the mistake of doing some very full twirl skirts/dresses back before I owned (or even knew of) the ruffler foot. The bottom ruffle alone of the dress below was about 10 yards long! All of the gathering was done using the 2 row basting stitch method. The main thing I learned from that experience is to not try to gather sections that are too long. I'd pin the ruffle (ungathered) to the other layer at regular intervals and then gather in smaller sections. If I hadn't stopped/started the basting stitch at those points, I'd carefully lift the bobbin thread of the basting rows at the right point so I could pull it to gather. Sometimes I'd still break a thread but usually I only had to take out that section of stitches and restitch. (I hope all that made sense).






BTW - I am so glad I have a ruffler foot now. I do still gather somewhat by hand to get the ruffle to fit the area to which it's attached but it's so much easier now. I wish I could fine tune my ruffler to ruffle the right amount but it just doesn't seem to work for mine... or it could be user error. 



3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's circle dress  Cinderella outfit. I found this fabric on the red dot clearance at Jo-Ann's so it was $2.50 a yard. It has a little spandex in it so it's a little stretchy. It has a nice feel to it. Of course the Cindy cutie is a HeatherSue design. It stitched out beautifully. Hayleigh wants to wear the outfit all day today. The skirt is a but longer than I planned but I think it looks ok and the shirt and skirt give her growing room.



Cute! I love the print of the skirt.



NiniMorris said:


> shopping online is so much fun...no packing the car, no extra diaper bag to pack...no snacks to worry about.  Just give the older kids a few pages of schoolwork and the younger one her own Disney book to draw in and I have at least 15 minutes to myself!  but I do miss the instant gratification of touching my haul!)
> 
> Nini



I love being able to 'shop' for fabric in the middle of the night while Zoe sleeps. I mostly browse since I'm on a tight budget for fabric but it's fun to imagine what I'd do with what I buy. The bonus of not buying is I don't have the pressure to actually put those plans into action. 



2cutekidz said:


> Surprisingly I do!!  Carla posted on her blog awhile back about an edgestitching foot, and I actually have one!!  Of course when I went to do the bias tape on this set I couldn't find it!!  So I fiddled with my machine and set the needle to the left position and it worked perfectly for the tiny edgestitch on the bias tape!!  I LOVE it!



Thanks! I'll check out her blog soon. I definitely need to learn to use the feet I have. I think I have one like you mention but I'm not positive. I don't know why I avoid bias since it's basically just a lot of topstitching... which I do all the time. 



kaleighmariesmom said:


> everyone on here makes such cute clothes!! i have tried but I cant sew a button! is there a thead or anything where disers can buy some of these outfits??



I know you've been referred to the first post but there's a lot of information in that post and you might have missed it. This is 'Rule 11 - I've added color to the key part of that paragraph.

11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!) *We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread*, so please don't try! Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something. We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay, so Im soooo far behind. I started a multi quote days ago and never got it finished and now its gone.
> so much great stuff- love the 4th of july stuff!
> 
> Im so torn, I started a batik quilt, but also want to do some clothes for megan.
> 
> I'd LOVE to make some Disney clothes, but our trip is still too far off for that- and Im apt to change my mind on what I want. I know I want to try and do some appliques on t shirts for this trip.
> 
> Im so excited- I got a new stroller
> a double stroller to accomodate both baby and DD3- Baby Jogger City Mini- I love it!
> I went for my first walk yesterday and took it out again today.
> AND I joined weight watchers.
> I want to lose 50 lbs by next May- and Im breastfeeding- think it's doable?
> I know last time my weight didn't really come off until I stopped BFing, hope this time is different since Im doing WW.
> Oh and Im doing the binding on the Pooh quilt- the hand stuff takes FOREVER!


Good for you for joining WW.  I really think you can do it!  There is also a good book called Eat well, lose weight while Breastfeeding.  Good Luck.


angel23321 said:


> I have been so inspired to make some things for upcoming "preview" trip to Disney (we're planning a big trip next year but could get such a great military deal this year - we're going for 4 days).
> 
> We're not going all out this year because we'll go next year so I'm not doing any big princess dresses..I'll save that for next year when we hopefully do the castle, etc.
> 
> But I wanted to do some things...I'm looking for where you might've found the great zebra prints in all different colors (someone made a skirt from them).  We're definately going to AK and I want to do something for the girls.  (DD5 and DD2)
> 
> Also I live in Hampton Roads are of VA where fabric shops are limited..I'm going up to visit my mom in NJ though this weekend (Bergen County).  Anyone from that area and could point me to some good shops?
> 
> Now I have to go buy some new patterns.  Besides CarlaC...any other ones you love?
> 
> TIA.  I can't wait to start sewing again. I'm so busy that I hardly have time but I NEED to make time because the girls love it when I embroider or sew them stuff.
> 
> SAndy





cydswipe said:


> Wow ladies (and man, I read)... amazing things are going on in this thread.  I was super excited to come across this, as I LOVE TO SEW!  I've always sewn, but YCMT has taken me to a whole new world of thinking.... LOVE, LOVE, LOVE CarlaC designs... thank you!
> 
> First family trip is Sept 23 through 29 via POR... DH and I went for our honeymoon 98 and 1st anniversary 99.  DD 9 and DD 6 do not know we are going yet.  Trying out free dining for the trip.
> 
> We just moved a month ago... still have quite the mess.  I desperatly need to start sewing again.  I really appreciate seeing all the wonderful customs out there... gives me a lot of inspriration.
> 
> Where can I get the BIG white dot minnie mouse material... also other tweenish fabric?
> 
> Also, for a beginner in embroidery, what machine would you purchase?  Mostly for our trip, head bands, and hairbows.
> 
> I love twirl dresses and skirts.  I love to applique/ decoupage and mostly just working with fabric... LOVE it!  Oh and I LOVE YCMT!  Can't wait to figure out how to post pics (need to find the cable) and learn the ropes of the disboard!


The bigger Minnie dot has been found at Wal-Mart around Halloween, or at Hancock fabric.  JoAnn's sometimes has red with white dots but it is a little bit smaller than the one from Hancocks.  You could also look on ebay.

As for embroidery, I have a singer Futura which I really like, some others use Brother machines and there are a few with really top of the line machines so you will get mixed reviews regarding machines.




Stephres said:


> How's the fabric organizing going, you ask? Um, back to now!


I hope you have some pictures of the organization?


----------



## VBAndrea

*Toadstool* said:


> Unfortunately this has been going on for almost 3 months! She was pooping on the potty until she had her shots and started being constipated. She is doing better with the constipation though. We have tried books. She will sit on the potty for a long time and read the book and play and sing, and then get up and ask for a pull up when she is ready.



Give her the pull up but make her sit on the potty and let her poo in the pull up.  Do this two or three times and then start cutting a hole in the pull up and having her sit on the potty.  I have heard this tip from a friend, but have never tried it.  It was recommended from her pediatrician.

We had a horrid time with ds.  He would pee fine on the potty but wasn't poop trained until 3 years and 7 months (better than my neighbor's child who didn't use the potty to poo until age 6!).  Our ds would go under the pool table to poo and showed signs of constipation as well.  We started putting flax seed on his food and cracked down and made him sit on the potty with a book and dh and I right there entertaining him and dh waving a sucker at him and he finally did it.  We rewarded him with the lollipop (previously I had just used sticker charts as I'm not a big believer in food as rewards).  I think the sucker reward really did the trick.  After that he still had accidents about once a week for a month, but then became "unafraid" of pooing on the potty.


----------



## angel23321

jeniamt said:


> We'll be there that Friday as well.  We fly in on Thursday, do MK on Friday and leave for our cruise on Saturday.  Have you made your room resies yet?  I haven't seen any discounts for November yet.  BTW, we booked Southwest for $49 from Baltimore.



Yes...we booked a while ago when they had the 40% off for military. Between that and my disney points, we're going for free except the plane fare.  We just booked on Southwest out of Norfolk..much more expensive but nonstop and no driving (we drive up to PA Wednesday after we get back).


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

After much searching, here is the first thing I *ahem* admitting making for Leighanna that I posted on this thread. July of 2007.  I can't believe how long her hair was and how little she looked!   


> Here are some photos of my DD in her dress!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a halter style, but you can't see it with DD's long tresses!
> 
> Twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> I can't believe I am saying this, but I am headed out to the fabric store!
> 
> There is a sporting goods store right next door, I might have to pop in there when I am done to boost back my testosterone level!
> 
> Great things everyone is posting!
> 
> Keep up on the good work, and very inspiring ideas


----------



## Picabo

Stephres said:


> I can't find my first post! I found one at page 200 of the first thread but Heather replied that Megan's silly faces always made her smile, so I'm pretty sure it wasn't my first (unless Heather had been stalking me from Michigan).
> 
> Anyway, this was my first outfit I made, a twirl skirt for 4th of July from the Sewing for Dummies pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Jacob a matching shirt with fabric paint applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the fabric organizing going, you ask? Um, back to now!



OMG I'm in awe! This skirt was a FIRST?

Question - I want to make one of the twirl skirts.  How do you get the ruffly look? Is it with elastic or do you have to gather it yourself?  

THANKS!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

This was actually my first post on the thread. Dw made the pink dress. I made the others. I guess I was too afraid to come out of the sewing closet to admit that I made them! 



> You all are so creative. DW likes to make outfits for DD to wear, and I have showed her some of the outfits that you all have made. She is inspired to make a coulple of new outfits for our trip this year!
> 
> Here are a few photos of last year at Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD received so much attention the days she wore her outfits.
> 
> Last years Pirate costume for DD. She wants a new one for the MNSSHP this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> After much searching, here is the first thing I *ahem* admitting making for Leighanna that I posted on this thread. July of 2007.  I can't believe how long her hair was and how little she looked!


There should be a law against that.  My early stuff is a hot mess!  That is way too good to be first!


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> This was actually my first post on the thread. Dw made the pink dress. I made the others. I guess I was too afraid to come out of the sewing closet to admit that I made them!


OMG, I might have to CASE the MK outfit if that's ok?  THey're awesome!!


----------



## Mirb1214

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> After much searching, here is the first thing I *ahem* admitting making for Leighanna that I posted on this thread. July of 2007.  I can't believe how long her hair was and how little she looked!



I wish my first sewing project looked that good!  I just hope a few years from now that my things might look that good.


----------



## Stephres

ireland_nicole said:


> I love how the first outfit you sewed  is pictured right in front of the sewing machine repair sign... anything we need to know about that adventure?



Isn't that funny? I didn't notice until I got home and posted it here and probably Teresa commented on it. We were at the parade and I just stopped them to snap a picture.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I hope you have some pictures of the organization?



I did, it's kind of embarrassing because it's my closet so you guys get to see my laundry basket and shoes too, ok?



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> After much searching, here is the first thing I *ahem* admitting making for Leighanna that I posted on this thread. July of 2007.  I can't believe how long her hair was and how little she looked!





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> This was actually my first post on the thread. Dw made the pink dress. I made the others. I guess I was too afraid to come out of the sewing closet to admit that I made them!



I knew that first one wasn't your first because I thanked you for helping me with a t-shirt dress! I love those pictures of Leighanna, she looks so little and cute!


----------



## Stephres

Picabo said:


> OMG I'm in awe! This skirt was a FIRST?
> 
> Question - I want to make one of the twirl skirts.  How do you get the ruffly look? Is it with elastic or do you have to gather it yourself?
> 
> THANKS!



Oops, forgot! 

This pattern called for three strips of fabric, each one wider than the last. Some people gather with a ruffle foot but I just use a basting stitch with upolstery thread in the bobbin and gather the fabric that way. It is an easy little skirt.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Oh, and for those of you that would like to know how to attatch pre packaged bias tape to a hem - check this link.   I have always used this method, and it works like a charm!


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> After much searching, here is the first thing I *ahem* admitting making for Leighanna that I posted on this thread. July of 2007.  I can't believe how long her hair was and how little she looked!



Aww, she was a cutie pie! 


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> This was actually my first post on the thread. Dw made the pink dress. I made the others. I guess I was too afraid to come out of the sewing closet to admit that I made them!



Too funny you told us your wife made all these!!! I'm glad you finally came clean on that Tom. Don't you feel better now!


----------



## teresajoy

I found the first outfit I posted on this thread. Not the first outfit I ever made, but the first one I posted. 

*"Here is the My Little Pony Skirt I made for Lydia the other day. I've had the material forever, and kept promising to make her something out of it. You guys inspired me to finally do it! Lydia thanks you all!

I was going to put two layers of elastic in the waist, but then I decided I liked the ruffled look. However, when I asked Lydia if she liked it like that, she said she did not. So, I said, "What kind of little girl doesn't like ruffles." To which she replied, "This kind of little girl right here, Lydia!" But, after she tried it on, she changed her mind, and the ruffle stayed! I also machine stitched the Pony's names to the bottom. I haven't been using this machine long though, so I'm not too good at that part yet! But, Lydia loved it. She also wanted, "More decorations", so I put on the ribbons, and then some flower stitching at the top. She still wants more decorations though!

Well, here it is:






And, here is Lydia wearing it. Even though the picture is fuzzy, feel free to tell me how adorable she is! 





  "*​


----------



## disneylovinfamily

cydswipe said:


> Wow ladies (and man, I read)... amazing things are going on in this thread.  I was super excited to come across this, as I LOVE TO SEW!  I've always sewn, but YCMT has taken me to a whole new world of thinking.... LOVE, LOVE, LOVE CarlaC designs... thank you!
> 
> First family trip is Sept 23 through 29 via POR... DH and I went for our honeymoon 98 and 1st anniversary 99.  DD 9 and DD 6 do not know we are going yet.  Trying out free dining for the trip.
> 
> We just moved a month ago... still have quite the mess.  I desperatly need to start sewing again.  I really appreciate seeing all the wonderful customs out there... gives me a lot of inspriration.
> 
> Where can I get the BIG white dot minnie mouse material... also other tweenish fabric?
> 
> Also, for a beginner in embroidery, what machine would you purchase?  Mostly for our trip, head bands, and hairbows.
> 
> I love twirl dresses and skirts.  I love to applique/ decoupage and mostly just working with fabric... LOVE it!  Oh and I LOVE YCMT!  Can't wait to figure out how to post pics (need to find the cable) and learn the ropes of the disboard!



  Watch out, this site can get addicting!  I am going to be at the same resort, the same week!!!!!  



jeniamt said:


> Beautiful dress (and daughter)!  I love that pattern is it from YCMT?
> 
> 
> What do you mean no machine?  You sewed it with needle and thread???



Thanks so much!!!!!!!!  Yes the pattern is from YCMT.   Yes, I did those with needle and thread, by hand.  I still can believe it!


----------



## 2cutekidz

My first post was uremarkable - probably asking a question on how someone made something.  

Here's the first thing I posted - a no-sew poject.









And the first thing I sewed.  I had never touchd a sewing machine before this, never hemmed anything, hated sewing on lost buttons etc.  I think this was the same pattern as Aimeee's mumu, just shorter.









I think this was the second thing I did - I had discovered YCMT and Carla's patterns.  I made the twirl top to match a capri set I had bought on ebay.


----------



## Stephres

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Oh, and for those of you that would like to know how to attatch pre packaged bias tape to a hem - check this link.   I have always used this method, and it works like a charm!



"I don't pin: cause I don't want to!" That video made me laugh and laugh. Thanks Tom!


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Oh, and for those of you that would like to know how to attatch pre packaged bias tape to a hem - check this link.   I have always used this method, and it works like a charm!



Thank You
That is so awesome!!  I will definitely do it this way from now on.


----------



## xdanielleax

This was my 1st creation that I posted.  The inside is a hot mess and the gathering wasn't so great.  I still have it hanging in Violette's closet, even though she'll never wear it.  hehe


----------



## emcreative

So if this sundress ends up a "hawt mess" can I post it here and 

1. pretend it's the first thing I've ever sewn and
2.  Say I made it that way on purpose to make all the newbies who may join us feel better about their first efforts, cause they'd always look better than this thing!


A funny:

I have to sew at the kitchen table because we live in a clowncar and there's no other place to even put the machine.  Phineas(2) was sitting in his high chair having his afternoon snack.  Every time the machine would stop, he'd throw his hands up in the air and yell "YAY!!!!" like I'd done something amazing.

LOL I have my own sewing cheer team!


----------



## ireland_nicole

not my first:
I'm too embarrased... (really, it's bbbbaaaaadddd)ETA: ok, maybe someone will find it "inspirational" in a look mom, she actually learned how, so can I








Trust me, if the outside's not bad enough, you would totally cringe if you could see my excuse for button holes on the inside...
but here's one I finished last night:









It's the wrap dress from ycmt.  I have to admit, I hated it right up to the end, then I put it on her (before I gave it away) and realized, hmm, I like it!  It definitely looks much, much better on; I think I'll make another for school.


----------



## kjbrown

My first post was apparently July 3, 2008...

"I am mad at all of you. I just found this thread and read the ENTIRE thing today. I am going to get fired. And it's all your fault!

Worse than that, I now have a burning desire to go to Joann's and buy tons of stuff I don't need.

I haven't sewed in...how old is my son? 2 years, except for a few small things. This thread has really inspired me to get back to it.

Thank you everyone for sharing your creations!!!

I'm going to put a bunch of stuff on photobucket so I can share mine. That is, if it's okay to share stuff I made a while ago..."

It wasn't in the first post, but here's my first custom that I posted.  Gah!  This was so long ago, my DD (turning 6 in October) on her 3rd birthday!


----------



## LisaZoe

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Oh, and for those of you that would like to know how to attatch pre packaged bias tape to a hem - check this link.   I have always used this method, and it works like a charm!



That's funny! 

I think I see what I was doing wrong. I do it kind of like she shows but I was trying to 'stitch in the ditch' so my topstitching was just above the top edge of the bias from the right side. (Don't know if that makes sense). I always seemed to have sections of the back side of the bias that didn't get caught in the stitching and I'd have to stitch those a second time. I guess I should try it with the topstitching on the bias next time. At least I know I was on the right track.


----------



## revrob

My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!




She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.


----------



## tracipierce

Shannon, that dress is fabulous!!!! so where did the fabric come from


----------



## revrob

tracipierce said:


> Shannon, that dress is fabulous!!!! so where did the fabric come from



Thanks!  I made this a while ago.  I bought the fabric (if I remember correctly) on a fabric co-op.  It is Michael Miller Chinese Children (I believe is the name).  You can search for that and probably find it.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

revrob said:


> My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
> SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.


What a great story and I LOVE that dress!  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> Did you use bias tape around the hem? I love the look but I've never felt confident in my ability to sew it on neatly. Any tips or tricks?



You can get a foot to do this. It's on my list of "must haves". 



disneylovinfamily said:


> We went to Ocean City, MD---my parents own a place there.  I have been going since I was a kid.  You are near lancaster?  I go there for fabric ALOT!  I am just over the river in York.



Any place good? I get up that way sometimes. Looking for fabric stores is one of my hobbies. 



aimeeg said:


> Here is a tank top I made last night. It's not a mu-mu but what is!!



I Love the coach!! 



2cutekidz said:


> Thanks so much!!  The set is 2 pieces - a shirred back halter top and a tiered skirt.  I used Fat Quarters for the skirt   The skirt is 3 tiers plus the yoke.  This one has 4 strips in the first teir, 8 in the second and 16 in the third.   I wanted it really full.  Usually I only do 3 strips, 6 strips and then 12 in the third teir.  It's just math.  I make my yoke 1.5 the waist measurement then double that for the 1st tier, double the first tier for the 2nd, and double the second tier for the third teir (or ruffle)  Did that make sense?



I love the fat quarter idea.   Buy a bundle and you don't need to waste time looking for coordinates. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Oh, and for those of you that would like to know how to attatch pre packaged bias tape to a hem - check this link.   I have always used this method, and it works like a charm!



I use this method, but I always have trouble with the ends when you need to overlap them. I just can't get it right.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
> SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.



Mulan is special isn't she? 
I am so happy AbbyGrace got to meet her.


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
> SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.



It sounds like she was meant to wear that dress today after all. It's beautiful and I look forward to the photos with Mulan.

BTW - Don't you love that stripe print? I think it goes with so many prints. I really wish Michael Miller would include a stripe like that for more of their collections.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

SallyfromDE said:


> Any place good? I get up that way sometimes. Looking for fabric stores is one of my hobbies.



These are a few that I like: Fabric & Quilt Shack‎, Bird in Hand Country Store, and Burkholder's Fabric

Let me know if you need more info, like addresses and such.  Let me know if you are in the area, I would love a shopping buddy!


----------



## NiniMorris

I LOVE seeing everyone's early posts!  I've been reading through all the older posts in my 'spare' time!  It is really great to see how much everyone has improved over the past 2 years...well most people.  Some of you were great even back then (like it was oh so long ago!)

Makes me think there may be hope for me.  

Nini


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> It sounds like she was meant to wear that dress today after all. It's beautiful and I look forward to the photos with Mulan.
> 
> BTW - Don't you love that stripe print? I think it goes with so many prints. I really wish Michael Miller would include a stripe like that for more of their collections.



I DO love that stripe!  It seems that it goes with just about everything!  I need more!  And I agree - they should produce more so that it could go with all of their fabrics!


----------



## 3huskymom

emcreative said:


> A funny:
> 
> I have to sew at the kitchen table because we live in a clowncar and there's no other place to even put the machine.  Phineas(2) was sitting in his high chair having his afternoon snack.  Every time the machine would stop, he'd throw his hands up in the air and yell "YAY!!!!" like I'd done something amazing.
> 
> LOL I have my own sewing cheer team!




That's too funny! Hayleigh loves to "collaborate" on which fabrics will go in her outfits!


----------



## jham

my*2*angels said:


> Oh My Goodness!  I love the trips down memory lane!  I love seeing how much the kids have grown and how much WE have grown in our sewing!  I didn't look for my very first post, but it will be 2 yrs in Sept. I know!  Here are the first customs I ever made:
> And the outfits that started the PILLOWCASE REVOLUTION!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies have grown so much!



I have always loved this outfit so much!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay, so Im soooo far behind. I started a multi quote days ago and never got it finished and now its gone.
> so much great stuff- love the 4th of july stuff!
> 
> Im so torn, I started a batik quilt, but also want to do some clothes for megan.
> 
> I'd LOVE to make some Disney clothes, but our trip is still too far off for that- and Im apt to change my mind on what I want. I know I want to try and do some appliques on t shirts for this trip.
> 
> Im so excited- I got a new stroller
> a double stroller to accomodate both baby and DD3- Baby Jogger City Mini- I love it!
> I went for my first walk yesterday and took it out again today.
> AND I joined weight watchers.
> I want to lose 50 lbs by next May- and Im breastfeeding- think it's doable?
> I know last time my weight didn't really come off until I stopped BFing, hope this time is different since Im doing WW.
> Oh and Im doing the binding on the Pooh quilt- the hand stuff takes FOREVER!



I lost 70 pounds in 7 months on WW and I was BF at the time.  I even kept it off for 2 years...it's back now though!  wait I mean 



cydswipe said:


> Wow ladies (and man, I read)... amazing things are going on in this thread.  I was super excited to come across this, as I LOVE TO SEW!  I've always sewn, but YCMT has taken me to a whole new world of thinking.... LOVE, LOVE, LOVE CarlaC designs... thank you!
> 
> First family trip is Sept 23 through 29 via POR... DH and I went for our honeymoon 98 and 1st anniversary 99.  DD 9 and DD 6 do not know we are going yet.  Trying out free dining for the trip.
> 
> We just moved a month ago... still have quite the mess.  I desperatly need to start sewing again.  I really appreciate seeing all the wonderful customs out there... gives me a lot of inspriration.
> 
> Where can I get the BIG white dot minnie mouse material... also other tweenish fabric?
> 
> Also, for a beginner in embroidery, what machine would you purchase?  Mostly for our trip, head bands, and hairbows.
> 
> I love twirl dresses and skirts.  I love to applique/ decoupage and mostly just working with fabric... LOVE it!  Oh and I LOVE YCMT!  Can't wait to figure out how to post pics (need to find the cable) and learn the ropes of the disboard!



Welcome!  I can't wait to see photos!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> After much searching, here is the first thing I *ahem* admitting making for Leighanna that I posted on this thread. July of 2007.  I can't believe how long her hair was and how little she looked!



Don't know where the picture went, but you know I LOVE that dress!  I even almost bought it on ebay. 



Stephres said:


> "I don't pin: cause I don't want to!" That video made me laugh and laugh. Thanks Tom!



That was my favorite part too! 



ireland_nicole said:


> not my first:
> I'm too embarrased... (really, it's bbbbaaaaadddd)ETA: ok, maybe someone will find it "inspirational" in a look mom, she actually learned how, so can I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if the outside's not bad enough, you would totally cringe if you could see my excuse for button holes on the inside...
> but here's one I finished last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the wrap dress from ycmt.  I have to admit, I hated it right up to the end, then I put it on her (before I gave it away) and realized, hmm, I like it!  It definitely looks much, much better on; I think I'll make another for school.



so cute!



revrob said:


> My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
> SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.



What a great story!  But I feel your pain on the labeled ziploc issue.


----------



## 3huskymom

disneylovinfamily said:


> These are a few that I like: Fabric & Quilt Shack‎, Bird in Hand Country Store, and Burkholder's Fabric
> 
> Let me know if you need more info, like addresses and such.  Let me know if you are in the area, I would love a shopping buddy!



Weaver's north of Lititz is really nice now that they expanded a few years ago. I found a lot of Disney prints there after the Lancaster quilt show. I think they stocked up on them before that. Count me in for a shopping buddy! BTW, I live in eastern Lebanon county.


----------



## xdanielleax

revrob said:


> My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
> SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.



This is a beautiful dress and really perfect for Epcot I think.  How special to be picked like that!  I can't wait to see the pictures of her with Mulan


----------



## jham

I found my first post (thanks Shannon) it was boring.  It was September 19, 2007.  Turns out I completely lurked for quite a while!  Here is a photo from my 3rd post I think?  My girls have grown up WAY too much!!!


----------



## Rymer

tadamom said:


> My, my the sewing has definitely changed since the first thread.
> 
> Here was my first outfits that I finished and posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally remember you posting this....it was one of the inspirations for this dress:



great dress....what is the pattern you used for this? This is exactly what I want to make for my DD!! Please let me know!


----------



## mirandag819

$45 is a pretty good price for Kaiya Eve pettiskirt isn't it? So my sis knew I had been looking for a few more pettis for Taylor to wear with the things I am making for Disney World....she told me there was a boutique down the road from her house that had some.... So I went to check it out while I was in WV visiting this weekend. Well every time I went the lights were out and door locked, but I could see a Kaiya Eve pink petti in the window and I could see on the tags it was Taylor's size, a dark almost raspberry pink was one of the colors I was looking for. I was bummed when they never seemed to be open I guess they closed for the holiday weekend. Anyhow my sis went today to get it for me.... She called and said it was $45, I asked if they had any other colors in Taylor's size, but they didn't. My sister asked up front just to be sure, and they said they could order other colors and have them within a week..... I told her to go ahead and get white and black too. She said the owner was over the moon excited about me getting 3 (there can't be that huge of a markup if they are only $45 right? or am I crazy?)..... plus the owner kept calling them tutu's and asking if DD took dance, she seemed to think it was a wonderful idea to put them under a skirt, but seemed like she had never heard the idea before. I saw the one my sis got, and even made her send me a picture to make sure it was a petti and not a tutu, I can't imagine what kind of boutique owner wouldn't know the difference??


----------



## Rymer

disneylovinfamily said:


> Thanks so much!  I was worried because the lighting was not the best at the timeo f day we shot but with some editing, I think they turned out pretty good!  Not bad for the camera I have.  I would love to get a really fancy one one day because I love to take photos but mine is pretty good at getting the things I want.  I do love these though.  Can you belive, little miss, had an attitude most of the tiome because she was not in the mood to model.  It was our last day and I forced her with bribes of going to see a movie on the beach if she cooperated   It worked   I am going to have a mini tripies from my beach trip in my PTR  hopefully by the weekend if you wanted to see more pics from the trip.



wow, what a gorgeous dress and amazing pictures!! I am new to sewing and would love to know where I could also find the pattern you used for this dress....I'm always trying to find out where these patterns are! thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

xdanielleax said:


> I finished Violette's 4th outfit last night.  It had been so long since I last sewed.  It took me more time than I thought.  I made the hat this morning.  It's my 1st pageboy.  I was rushed for time and didn't put a liner in it..oh well.  Today is probably the only day she'll wear that one anyway.  The capris are just ones I got from Old Navy.  If the darn top hadn't taken so long, I would've made her some shorts



I see this is the ruffled halter from YCMT, was it challenging?
I have the annette halter and capri pattern, but not this, I like the back of this- more coverage..


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> So if this sundress ends up a "hawt mess" can I post it here and
> 
> 1. pretend it's the first thing I've ever sewn and
> 2.  Say I made it that way on purpose to make all the newbies who may join us feel better about their first efforts, cause they'd always look better than this thing!
> 
> 
> A funny:
> 
> I have to sew at the kitchen table because we live in a clowncar and there's no other place to even put the machine.  Phineas(2) was sitting in his high chair having his afternoon snack.  Every time the machine would stop, he'd throw his hands up in the air and yell "YAY!!!!" like I'd done something amazing.
> 
> LOL I have my own sewing cheer team!



How adorable!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> not my first:
> I'm too embarrased... (really, it's bbbbaaaaadddd)ETA: ok, maybe someone will find it "inspirational" in a look mom, she actually learned how, so can I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the wrap dress from ycmt.  I have to admit, I hated it right up to the end, then I put it on her (before I gave it away) and realized, hmm, I like it!  It definitely looks much, much better on; I think I'll make another for school.


I think the first dress looks cute!

And I love the wrap dress! I'm glad you had her try it on before giving it away! 


kjbrown said:


> My first post was apparently July 3, 2008...
> 
> "I am mad at all of you. I just found this thread and read the ENTIRE thing today. I am going to get fired. And it's all your fault!
> 
> Worse than that, I now have a burning desire to go to Joann's and buy tons of stuff I don't need.
> 
> I haven't sewed in...how old is my son? 2 years, except for a few small things. This thread has really inspired me to get back to it.
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing your creations!!!
> 
> I'm going to put a bunch of stuff on photobucket so I can share mine. That is, if it's okay to share stuff I made a while ago..."
> 
> It wasn't in the first post, but here's my first custom that I posted.  Gah!  This was so long ago, my DD (turning 6 in October) on her 3rd birthday!



AWWWW!!! Look how sweet and little she is! 



revrob said:


> My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
> SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.



I'm sorry about the outfit mix up,but what a sweet story!!! We love Mulan and Mulan loves Morgan! 



jham said:


> I found my first post (thanks Shannon) it was boring.  It was September 19, 2007.  Turns out I completely lurked for quite a while!  Here is a photo from my 3rd post I think?  My girls have grown up WAY too much!!!


Lily looks like a little doll! 



mirandag819 said:


> $45 is a pretty good price for Kaiya Eve pettiskirt isn't it? So my sis knew I had been looking for a few more pettis for Taylor to wear with the things I am making for Disney World....she told me there was a boutique down the road from her house that had some.... So I went to check it out while I was in WV visiting this weekend. Well every time I went the lights were out and door locked, but I could see a Kaiya Eve pink petti in the window and I could see on the tags it was Taylor's size, a dark almost raspberry pink was one of the colors I was looking for. I was bummed when they never seemed to be open I guess they closed for the holiday weekend. Anyhow my sis went today to get it for me.... She called and said it was $45, I asked if they had any other colors in Taylor's size, but they didn't. My sister asked up front just to be sure, and they said they could order other colors and have them within a week..... I told her to go ahead and get white and black too. She said the owner was over the moon excited about me getting 3 (there can't be that huge of a markup if they are only $45 right? or am I crazy?)..... plus the owner kept calling them tutu's and asking if DD took dance, she seemed to think it was a wonderful idea to put them under a skirt, but seemed like she had never heard the idea before. I saw the one my sis got, and even made her send me a picture to make sure it was a petti and not a tutu, I can't imagine what kind of boutique owner wouldn't know the difference??



$45 is very cheap! Good deal! I would think they are marking it up about $10.


----------



## twob4him

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> After much searching, here is the first thing I *ahem* admitting making for Leighanna that I posted on this thread. July of 2007.  I can't believe how long her hair was and how little she looked!


I totally remember you posting the white dress cause I practically fell out of my chair....loved that dress!!!! And Leighanna is so young there...wow they grow up so quickly! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Oh, and for those of you that would like to know how to attatch pre packaged bias tape to a hem - check this link.   I have always used this method, and it works like a charm!


OK she was a hoot but that video was very helpful! Thank you so much for posting it!



teresajoy said:


> I found the first outfit I posted on this thread. Not the first outfit I ever made, but the first one I posted.
> 
> *"Here is the My Little Pony Skirt I made for Lydia the other day. I've had the material forever, and kept promising to make her something out of it. You guys inspired me to finally do it! Lydia thanks you all!
> 
> I was going to put two layers of elastic in the waist, but then I decided I liked the ruffled look. However, when I asked Lydia if she liked it like that, she said she did not. So, I said, "What kind of little girl doesn't like ruffles." To which she replied, "This kind of little girl right here, Lydia!" But, after she tried it on, she changed her mind, and the ruffle stayed! I also machine stitched the Pony's names to the bottom. I haven't been using this machine long though, so I'm not too good at that part yet! But, Lydia loved it. She also wanted, "More decorations", so I put on the ribbons, and then some flower stitching at the top. She still wants more decorations though!
> 
> Well, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is Lydia wearing it. Even though the picture is fuzzy, feel free to tell me how adorable she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*​



Lydia is ADORABLE and so is that cute skirt!!! 



Stephres said:


> "I don't pin: cause I don't want to!" That video made me laugh and laugh. Thanks Tom!


I liked that part too! and the finger puppets.. 



emcreative said:


> So if this sundress ends up a "hawt mess" can I post it here and
> 
> 1. pretend it's the first thing I've ever sewn and
> 2.  Say I made it that way on purpose to make all the newbies who may join us feel better about their first efforts, cause they'd always look better than this thing!
> 
> 
> A funny:
> 
> I have to sew at the kitchen table because we live in a clowncar and there's no other place to even put the machine.  Phineas(2) was sitting in his high chair having his afternoon snack.  Every time the machine would stop, he'd throw his hands up in the air and yell "YAY!!!!" like I'd done something amazing.
> 
> LOL I have my own sewing cheer team!


Awww that is so cute of phineas!  Cheering squad...priceless 



revrob said:


> My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
> SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.


OK that has me crying....how precious! I am so happy and it did remind me of Cindy and Morgan just as you said....  That dress and fabric are so pretty!



jham said:


> I found my first post (thanks Shannon) it was boring.  It was September 19, 2007.  Turns out I completely lurked for quite a while!  Here is a photo from my 3rd post I think?  My girls have grown up WAY too much!!!


I remember that one too....how cute are they???!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneylovinfamily said:


> These are a few that I like: Fabric & Quilt Shack‎, Bird in Hand Country Store, and Burkholder's Fabric
> 
> Let me know if you need more info, like addresses and such.  Let me know if you are in the area, I would love a shopping buddy!



ohhh....... thanks. I think I've been to Bird in the Hand. Is it in the quilt shop? I'll check to see if these places are on line for addresses. I'd like to take a ride up sometime and see what I can find.


----------



## ncmomof2

Wow, you all are chatty today!  I have been busy making a dress.  I am not thrilled with the results.  I cased the pink minnie fabric idea and made a dress.  It is my first thing I made with my serger.  Do you all stick everything before you serge or just serge?  I am not happy with how the gathering turned out after I serged and I think I will go back to shirring the back because I don't like how the cased elastic ended up looking.  What do you think?

Here it is:


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> I found my first post (thanks Shannon) it was boring.  It was September 19, 2007.  Turns out I completely lurked for quite a while!  Here is a photo from my 3rd post I think?  My girls have grown up WAY too much!!!



This pic just made me cry! Look how little!!!!!!  OK That's IT NO MORE GROWING ON THE DISBOARDS!!!!! LOL


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> So if this sundress ends up a "hawt mess" can I post it here and
> 
> 1. pretend it's the first thing I've ever sewn and
> 2.  Say I made it that way on purpose to make all the newbies who may join us feel better about their first efforts, cause they'd always look better than this thing!
> 
> 
> A funny:
> 
> I have to sew at the kitchen table because we live in a clowncar and there's no other place to even put the machine.  Phineas(2) was sitting in his high chair having his afternoon snack.  Every time the machine would stop, he'd throw his hands up in the air and yell "YAY!!!!" like I'd done something amazing.
> 
> LOL I have my own sewing cheer team!


I just love that; What a hoot!


revrob said:


> My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
> SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.


That is so incredibly sweet, and the dress is gorgeous!  I can't wait to see pics!


jham said:


> I found my first post (thanks Shannon) it was boring.  It was September 19, 2007.  Turns out I completely lurked for quite a while!  Here is a photo from my 3rd post I think?  My girls have grown up WAY too much!!!


How adorable!


ncmomof2 said:


> Wow, you all are chatty today!  I have been busy making a dress.  I am not thrilled with the results.  I cased the pink minnie fabric idea and made a dress.  It is my first thing I made with my serger.  Do you all stick everything before you serge or just serge?  I am not happy with how the gathering turned out after I serged and I think I will go back to shirring the back because I don't like how the cased elastic ended up looking.  What do you think?
> 
> Here it is:



I really like just the way it is!


----------



## xdanielleax

mirandag819 said:


> $45 is a pretty good price for Kaiya Eve pettiskirt isn't it? So my sis knew I had been looking for a few more pettis for Taylor to wear with the things I am making for Disney World....she told me there was a boutique down the road from her house that had some.... So I went to check it out while I was in WV visiting this weekend. Well every time I went the lights were out and door locked, but I could see a Kaiya Eve pink petti in the window and I could see on the tags it was Taylor's size, a dark almost raspberry pink was one of the colors I was looking for. I was bummed when they never seemed to be open I guess they closed for the holiday weekend. Anyhow my sis went today to get it for me.... She called and said it was $45, I asked if they had any other colors in Taylor's size, but they didn't. My sister asked up front just to be sure, and they said they could order other colors and have them within a week..... I told her to go ahead and get white and black too. She said the owner was over the moon excited about me getting 3 (there can't be that huge of a markup if they are only $45 right? or am I crazy?)..... plus the owner kept calling them tutu's and asking if DD took dance, she seemed to think it was a wonderful idea to put them under a skirt, but seemed like she had never heard the idea before. I saw the one my sis got, and even made her send me a picture to make sure it was a petti and not a tutu, I can't imagine what kind of boutique owner wouldn't know the difference??



That's a very good price!  Can she get me some?  hehe.  I want to learn to make them myself but I dunno if I'll have it down before Sept.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Rymer said:


> wow, what a gorgeous dress and amazing pictures!! I am new to sewing and would love to know where I could also find the pattern you used for this dress....I'm always trying to find out where these patterns are! thanks so much for your help.



Thanks so much!  This pattern is from yourcanmakethis . com  It is a great site for a beginner!



SallyfromDE said:


> ohhh....... thanks. I think I've been to Bird in the Hand. Is it in the quilt shop? I'll check to see if these places are on line for addresses. I'd like to take a ride up sometime and see what I can find.




yes it is a quilt shop.  let me know if you come up this way!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Miranda;
$45 is great, I think- I just did a quick web search and couldn't find any Kaia Eve under 65-70, a lot were more than that, so 


On the same idea, someone here mentioned that they had found pettis that were not so full for $30- if so, could you pm me?  I think DD is getting a little old for the full pettis, but still needs some pouf


----------



## xdanielleax

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I see this is the ruffled halter from YCMT, was it challenging?
> I have the annette halter and capri pattern, but not this, I like the back of this- more coverage..



It wasn't challenging, just time consuming because I had to hem all the ruffles.  And I hadn't sewn anything since december so I had to get back in the groove.  It's definately one of my favorite patterns.  I have her "all ruffled up dress".  That one is definately time consuming but so cute!


----------



## my*2*angels

ncmomof2 said:


> Wow, you all are chatty today!  I have been busy making a dress.  I am not thrilled with the results.  I cased the pink minnie fabric idea and made a dress.  It is my first thing I made with my serger.  Do you all stick everything before you serge or just serge?  I am not happy with how the gathering turned out after I serged and I think I will go back to shirring the back because I don't like how the cased elastic ended up looking.  What do you think?
> 
> Here it is:



LOVE it!  She and the dress are too cute!


----------



## Rymer

disneylovinfamily said:


> Thanks so much!  This pattern is from yourcanmakethis . com  It is a great site for a beginner!
> 
> 
> yeah I've searched the site (and bought a peasant dress pattern to make a cindy work dress with!) but have a hard time figuring out which patterns to buy! do you know the exact name of this pattern? and was it easy to make? I'm quite the beginner! thanks so much for your help.


----------



## teresajoy

ncmomof2 said:


> Wow, you all are chatty today!  I have been busy making a dress.  I am not thrilled with the results.  I cased the pink minnie fabric idea and made a dress.  It is my first thing I made with my serger.  Do you all stick everything before you serge or just serge?  I am not happy with how the gathering turned out after I serged and I think I will go back to shirring the back because I don't like how the cased elastic ended up looking.  What do you think?
> 
> Here it is:



I think this is really cute!!! I always stitch, then serge the edges.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Rymer said:


> disneylovinfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  This pattern is from yourcanmakethis . com  It is a great site for a beginner!
> 
> 
> yeah I've searched the site (and bought a peasant dress pattern to make a cindy work dress with!) but have a hard time figuring out which patterns to buy! do you know the exact name of this pattern? and was it easy to make? I'm quite the beginner! thanks so much for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is the sami dress   It was not the easiest but take your time and you should be fine.  The ahrdest was getting the rick rack to be perfect but you could leave that out.  I am a perfectionist so it took me a bit to do the 1st side, then the second wasn't so bad.
Click to expand...


----------



## woodkins

mirandag819 said:


> $45 is a pretty good price for Kaiya Eve pettiskirt isn't it? So my sis knew I had been looking for a few more pettis for Taylor to wear with the things I am making for Disney World....she told me there was a boutique down the road from her house that had some.... So I went to check it out while I was in WV visiting this weekend. Well every time I went the lights were out and door locked, but I could see a Kaiya Eve pink petti in the window and I could see on the tags it was Taylor's size, a dark almost raspberry pink was one of the colors I was looking for. I was bummed when they never seemed to be open I guess they closed for the holiday weekend. Anyhow my sis went today to get it for me.... She called and said it was $45, I asked if they had any other colors in Taylor's size, but they didn't. My sister asked up front just to be sure, and they said they could order other colors and have them within a week..... I told her to go ahead and get white and black too. She said the owner was over the moon excited about me getting 3 (there can't be that huge of a markup if they are only $45 right? or am I crazy?)..... plus the owner kept calling them tutu's and asking if DD took dance, she seemed to think it was a wonderful idea to put them under a skirt, but seemed like she had never heard the idea before. I saw the one my sis got, and even made her send me a picture to make sure it was a petti and not a tutu, I can't imagine what kind of boutique owner wouldn't know the difference??



If the boutique owner is willing to take phone orders and ship I would be ordering a few! If you are willing, please pm me the store's info & I would love to call them and see if I can place an order. My dd is 6 & it is hard to find these in the bigger sizes around here without dropping over $100 
Thanks!!! Krysta


----------



## my*2*angels

I finally started customs for our trip in October.  Here is Minnie and Sleeping Booty! (that is what my 2yo calls her)








this is from the front!


----------



## mirandag819

woodkins said:


> If the boutique owner is willing to take phone orders and ship I would be ordering a few! If you are willing, please pm me the store's info & I would love to call them and see if I can place an order. My dd is 6 & it is hard to find these in the bigger sizes around here without dropping over $100
> Thanks!!! Krysta



I just left my sister a message...... I thought I knew the name of the place, but an internet search didn't find a phone number..... I will ask my sister the name of the place, or worse case she can go by there and get a phone number for me if needed (it is only a mile from her house).


----------



## woodkins

mirandag819 said:


> I just left my sister a message...... I thought I knew the name of the place, but an internet search didn't find a phone number..... I will ask my sister the name of the place, or worse case she can go by there and get a phone number for me if needed (it is only a mile from her house).



You ROCK!!!


----------



## xdanielleax

my*2*angels said:


> I finally started customs for our trip in October.  Here is Minnie and Sleeping Booty! (that is what my 2yo calls her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the front!


 
Aw, she is a cutie!  Very nice job!  I especially like Sleeping Booty..hehe..


----------



## emcreative

I just realized it's been a few days since we've heard from T-beri...I have this feeling she's having the T-baby. Anyone have any news?


----------



## my*2*angels

xdanielleax said:


> Aw, she is a cutie!  Very nice job!  I especially like Sleeping Booty..hehe..



Thank you!



emcreative said:


> I just realized it's been a few days since we've heard from T-beri...I have this feeling she's having the T-baby. Anyone have any news?



No baby yet!  She is patiently waiting!LOL


----------



## ireland_nicole

Rymer said:


> disneylovinfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  This pattern is from yourcanmakethis . com  It is a great site for a beginner!
> 
> 
> yeah I've searched the site (and bought a peasant dress pattern to make a cindy work dress with!) but have a hard time figuring out which patterns to buy! do you know the exact name of this pattern? and was it easy to make? I'm quite the beginner! thanks so much for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend anything by CarlaC- you honestly can't go wrong with her patterns; I'd say in my experience (fairly minimal) that the easy fit pants and simply sweet dress are a great place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> my*2*angels said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally started customs for our trip in October.  Here is Minnie and Sleeping Booty! (that is what my 2yo calls her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, So cute- and the model is just gorgeous!
Click to expand...


----------



## Picabo

my*2*angels said:


> I finally started customs for our trip in October.  Here is Minnie and Sleeping Booty! (that is what my 2yo calls her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the front!



SOOOO stinkin' cute! (Both your DD and the dresses! I love the Minnie dress!)



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow, you all are chatty today!  I have been busy making a dress.  I am not thrilled with the results.  I cased the pink minnie fabric idea and made a dress.  It is my first thing I made with my serger.  Do you all stick everything before you serge or just serge?  I am not happy with how the gathering turned out after I serged and I think I will go back to shirring the back because I don't like how the cased elastic ended up looking.  What do you think?
> 
> Here it is:



Absolutely PERFECT!!! I love it! (And your DD's hair is so pretty!)


----------



## xdanielleax

Okay.  I have a question.  I'm making a patchwork tier skirt right now.  I've just used my serger to connect all the patches and then ruffled my bottom tier with my ruffler foot on my sewing machine.  I am now ready to attach the ruffles to the bottom tier of the skirt.  Can I serge it to the bottom?  Or will it makes the ruffles come undone while it's cutting?  I just don't want to mess it up.  I love my serger!  This is the 1st time I've used it to sew and it makes everything go so much quicker!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## tricia

Really love to see all the pics of peoples first customs, and the kids when they were littler.  I have only been on this thread since the fall.



3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's circle dress  Cinderella outfit. I found this fabric on the red dot clearance at Jo-Ann's so it was $2.50 a yard. It has a little spandex in it so it's a little stretchy. It has a nice feel to it. Of course the Cindy cutie is a HeatherSue design. It stitched out beautifully. Hayleigh wants to wear the outfit all day today. The skirt is a but longer than I planned but I think it looks ok and the shirt and skirt give her growing room.



Glad you figured it out.  It looks great.  Love the fabric.



xdanielleax said:


> disneylovinfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cute dress, and great pics.
> 
> 
> 
> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the pic of you and your brother.
> 
> Great coach.
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> not my first:
> I'm too embarrased... (really, it's bbbbaaaaadddd)ETA: ok, maybe someone will find it "inspirational" in a look mom, she actually learned how, so can I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if the outside's not bad enough, you would totally cringe if you could see my excuse for button holes on the inside...
> but here's one I finished last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the wrap dress from ycmt.  I have to admit, I hated it right up to the end, then I put it on her (before I gave it away) and realized, hmm, I like it!  It definitely looks much, much better on; I think I'll make another for school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That first one looks fine to me.  And love the wrap dress.  Glad you got some good pics before sending it away.
> 
> 
> 
> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
> SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so sweet.  I hope you end up with some great pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you all are chatty today!  I have been busy making a dress.  I am not thrilled with the results.  I cased the pink minnie fabric idea and made a dress.  It is my first thing I made with my serger.  Do you all stick everything before you serge or just serge?  I am not happy with how the gathering turned out after I serged and I think I will go back to shirring the back because I don't like how the cased elastic ended up looking.  What do you think?
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> my*2*angels said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally started customs for our trip in October.  Here is Minnie and Sleeping Booty! (that is what my 2yo calls her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the Sleeping Booty.
Click to expand...


----------



## revrob

xdanielleax said:


> Okay.  I have a question.  I'm making a patchwork tier skirt right now.  I've just used my serger to connect all the patches and then ruffled my bottom tier with my ruffler foot on my sewing machine.  I am now ready to attach the ruffles to the bottom tier of the skirt.  Can I serge it to the bottom?  Or will it makes the ruffles come undone while it's cutting?  I just don't want to mess it up.  I love my serger!  This is the 1st time I've used it to sew and it makes everything go so much quicker!  Thanks in advance!



If your gathers have the stitches holding them together, you can serge them to the skirt and it won't be a problem.  I do it all the time and never have a problem.



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow, you all are chatty today!  I have been busy making a dress.  I am not thrilled with the results.  I cased the pink minnie fabric idea and made a dress.  It is my first thing I made with my serger.  Do you all stick everything before you serge or just serge?  I am not happy with how the gathering turned out after I serged and I think I will go back to shirring the back because I don't like how the cased elastic ended up looking.  What do you think?
> 
> Here it is:




I think it's adorable!  I really don't see what it is that you're not happy with - I think it looks great!



my*2*angels said:


> I finally started customs for our trip in October.  Here is Minnie and Sleeping Booty! (that is what my 2yo calls her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the front!




Look at that little Rylie!  ADORABLE!  Love both the Minnie & Sleeping Booty!


----------



## Stephres

Love all the little girls in their customs! Such cute stuff posted lately. 

My three day project is finally done. This is so embarassing but I am a fan of the makeover shows so here is my closet before:






And here is after:






If you would like more details, click "my blog" in my signature.

Here is what is next:


----------



## *Toadstool*

Love all the "my first post" posts. I kept having to reboot my pc, so I lost all of them. Not sure when my first post was, but I know it was while I was sewing for my DD's first trip with my parents to DW. I found this thread by searching for disney smocking plates. 



my*2*angels said:


> I finally started customs for our trip in October.  Here is Minnie and Sleeping Booty! (that is what my 2yo calls her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the front!


My DD still calls her Sleeping Booty. 
Your DD is so adorable! I love seeing pictures of her. What a cutie! I like the way you did the random rick rack going across the patches. That really gives it some interest.



xdanielleax said:


> Okay.  I have a question.  I'm making a patchwork tier skirt right now.  I've just used my serger to connect all the patches and then ruffled my bottom tier with my ruffler foot on my sewing machine.  I am now ready to attach the ruffles to the bottom tier of the skirt.  Can I serge it to the bottom?  Or will it makes the ruffles come undone while it's cutting?  I just don't want to mess it up.  I love my serger!  This is the 1st time I've used it to sew and it makes everything go so much quicker!  Thanks in advance!


It should not mess it up. There are plenty of stitches to hold it down with that serging stitch. You could always sew it on the machine first and then serge it if you are concerned though. I would definitely just serge it. 



Stephres said:


> Love all the little girls in their customs! Such cute stuff posted lately.
> 
> My three day project is finally done. This is so embarassing but I am a fan of the makeover shows so here is my closet before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like more details, click "my blog" in my signature.
> 
> Here is what is next:


You are hired! C'mon over and do your magic on my pile of fabric please! 
My desk looks similar too...  
Thanks for the inspiration!!!

Shannon, I have always loved that dress and what a cute story to go with it now. Can't wait to see the pictures! Are you enjoying your break of being kid free?? I missed Hannah so badly when my parents took her to DW. I totally missed all that prime sewing time.


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Shannon, I have always loved that dress and what a cute story to go with it now. Can't wait to see the pictures! Are you enjoying your break of being kid free?? I missed Hannah so badly when my parents took her to DW. I totally missed all that prime sewing time.



I can't wait to see the pics!  AbbyGrace is having a great time, and we do all miss her.  I'm not totally kid free because Ethan is at home.  However, he really is pretty self sufficient so it's a lot different than having a 5 year old to care for.  I do miss her, and talk to her several times a day.  But it has been kinda a nice little breather!


----------



## my*2*angels

ireland_nicole said:


> Rymer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, So cute- and the model is just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Picabo said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOO stinkin' cute! (Both your DD and the dresses! I love the Minnie dress!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Sleeping Booty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that little Rylie!  ADORABLE!  Love both the Minnie & Sleeping Booty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Shannon!
> 
> 
> 
> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> My DD still calls her Sleeping Booty.
> Your DD is so adorable! I love seeing pictures of her. What a cutie! I like the way you did the random rick rack going across the patches. That really gives it some interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Stephres said:


> Love all the little girls in their customs! Such cute stuff posted lately.
> 
> My three day project is finally done. This is so embarassing but I am a fan of the makeover shows so here is my closet before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like more details, click "my blog" in my signature.
> 
> Here is what is next:




WOW!!! You are an inspration!  I have my scrapping room taht I want to turn into a sewing room since I don't do much scrapping anymore.  It just takes too much time!  I wish I had the time though because I love the albums that I have created!


----------



## VBAndrea

angel23321 said:


> I have been so inspired to make some things for upcoming "preview" trip to Disney (we're planning a big trip next year but could get such a great military deal this year - we're going for 4 days).
> 
> We're not going all out this year because we'll go next year so I'm not doing any big princess dresses..I'll save that for next year when we hopefully do the castle, etc.
> 
> But I wanted to do some things...I'm looking for where you might've found the great zebra prints in all different colors (someone made a skirt from them).  We're definately going to AK and I want to do something for the girls.  (DD5 and DD2)
> 
> Also I live in Hampton Roads are of VA where fabric shops are limited..I'm going up to visit my mom in NJ though this weekend (Bergen County).  Anyone from that area and could point me to some good shops?
> 
> Now I have to go buy some new patterns.  Besides CarlaC...any other ones you love?
> 
> TIA.  I can't wait to start sewing again. I'm so busy that I hardly have time but I NEED to make time because the girls love it when I embroider or sew them stuff.
> 
> SAndy



Virginia Beach here and I do have to agree that our fabric stores here are awful.  And now we can't even get fabric at Walmart anymore I haven't sewn for a couple of years but am getting inspired with this thread.


----------



## *Toadstool*

http://www.wwltv.com/local/stories/wwl070809cbsixflags.1fb25dcb.html
Six Flags in New Orleans may be bought out by Nickelodeon peeps! I soo hope that happens. I know my DH would let me go there! 
They just said on the news that the proposal was for a themepark with water rides.  It is no DW, but at least it is something!


----------



## ncmomof2

my*2*angels said:


> I finally started customs for our trip in October.  Here is Minnie and Sleeping Booty! (that is what my 2yo calls her)




Very cute!


----------



## livndisney

Mindy,

Your DD is adorable!!! Morgan is going to be so jealous of those curls!!!!!! (she had curls ONCE for 20 minutes LOL and I worked 3 hours on them)


----------



## emcreative

Mindy, even The Husband laughed about "Sleeping Booty"


*Does anyone have a "source" for jewelry/flip flops, iykwim?    Please PM me?*


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I can't wait to see the pics!  AbbyGrace is having a great time, and we do all miss her.  I'm not totally kid free because Ethan is at home.  However, he really is pretty self sufficient so it's a lot different than having a 5 year old to care for.  I do miss her, and talk to her several times a day.  But it has been kinda a nice little breather!


Hope your parents aren't spoiling her too much! 

Using this image to digitize an embroidery design.. Is her face supposed to be white? and her neck flesh colored? I found one picture that was coloredi n and her face was white. Any help would be appreciated! I am a Mulan novice!


----------



## my*2*angels

ncmomof2 said:


> Very cute!



Thank you!



livndisney said:


> Mindy,
> 
> Your DD is adorable!!! Morgan is going to be so jealous of those curls!!!!!! (she had curls ONCE for 20 minutes LOL and I worked 3 hours on them)



Thanks Cindee!  LOL about Morgan's curls!  I can't wait to meet you gals!



emcreative said:


> Mindy, even The Husband laughed about "Sleeping Booty"
> 
> 
> *Does anyone have a "source" for jewelry/flip flops, iykwim?    Please PM me?*



That is all we call her now!LOL


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Using this image to digitize an embroidery design.. Is her face supposed to be white? and her neck flesh colored? I found one picture that was coloredi n and her face was white. Any help would be appreciated! I am a Mulan novice!



Yes ma'am, you're correct.  not a big picture but this might help?  I'll keep looking:


----------



## emcreative

The umbrella is wrong here, but the face is better to see:


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> The umbrella is wrong here, but the face is better to see:


Oooh! Thank you! Much better picture than what I found. You rock!


----------



## NaeNae

*Toadstool* said:


> Hope your parents aren't spoiling her too much!
> 
> Using this image to digitize an embroidery design.. Is her face supposed to be white? and her neck flesh colored? I found one picture that was coloredi n and her face was white. Any help would be appreciated! I am a Mulan novice!



I found a picture of a Disney pin and her face is natural color.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...sa=N&start=100&um=1&ei=U2lVSoT5AZLFmQfigrG-AQ
ETA:I think this pin is actually the same picture as you posted.
http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/japands100.htm


----------



## livndisney

The closest Morgan has ever come to having "curls".  It was her 4 1/2 B-day party. She was still in China for her 4th so we celebrated 4.5


----------



## livndisney

One of the first dresses I made her for pre-school.









Oh My! I forgot about this outfit!


----------



## mommyof3princess

I was lurking and wanted to play along.

My join date is 7-23-07 
my first post here was in #1 on 8-5-07 it was about how to post pictures 
My first outfit I posted.





Thank you for letting me share. i have not been able to post much but I look every day and I am always in awwwwwwww over everything I see.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Need quick Opinions.....

I am using the ladybug patchwork fabric from Walmart that a lot of people really liked from early this summer - it had quite a few coordiantes - I have the black with red & white plaid hearts (bodice is made of this) small white on red minnie dot, & i think I have small white on black minnie dot. which do I use for the ruffle on the borrom of the skirt? the rest of the skirt is the patchwork blocks. I barely had enough for that.  What do you think? I have the hearts cut and ready to sew for the ruffle but didn't know if it would be too much of the heart since the bodice is all hearts.


----------



## kstgelais4

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?!  I took more than 100 pictures today!!
> 
> Tickled Pink!!


Gorgeous!!!!! I love Emily's hair in these pics. She looks so gown up!!


emcreative said:


> I finally finished this skirt...my first skirt!  First thing, actually, that I've made besides the easyfits, hideous glasses case, and sewing the edge around some squares on tee shirts, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy picked out all the fabrics.  She can't model it right now, though, as it's 4am.  Let's hope it fits.  If not, I'm safety pinning it tighter and calling it good, lol!
> 
> Now I have to go clean my house in time for the housecleaner to get here in the morning!


Super impressive! I love it! I laugh at the irony of your last sentence...





LisaZoe said:


> Did you use bias tape around the hem? I love the look but I've never felt confident in my ability to sew it on neatly. Any tips or tricks?


Are you kidding!!!! You with your super mad sewing skills have never used bias tape on a hem? Get to it! I'm sure it will be fab!!!!



disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.


Beautiful! I love the pics!


cydswipe said:


> Wow ladies (and man, I read)... amazing things are going on in this thread.  I was super excited to come across this, as I LOVE TO SEW!  I've always sewn, but YCMT has taken me to a whole new world of thinking.... LOVE, LOVE, LOVE CarlaC designs... thank you!
> 
> First family trip is Sept 23 through 29 via POR... DH and I went for our honeymoon 98 and 1st anniversary 99.  DD 9 and DD 6 do not know we are going yet.  Trying out free dining for the trip.
> 
> We just moved a month ago... still have quite the mess.  I desperatly need to start sewing again.  I really appreciate seeing all the wonderful customs out there... gives me a lot of inspriration.
> 
> Where can I get the BIG white dot minnie mouse material... also other tweenish fabric?
> 
> Also, for a beginner in embroidery, what machine would you purchase?  Mostly for our trip, head bands, and hairbows.
> 
> I love twirl dresses and skirts.  I love to applique/ decoupage and mostly just working with fabric... LOVE it!  Oh and I LOVE YCMT!  Can't wait to figure out how to post pics (need to find the cable) and learn the ropes of the disboard!


Welcome!!! The red dot is sold at JoAnns!

I have been lurking for the last couple weeks because I have been working like a mad woman on the house. (Not even any time for facebook!) We are hoping to move in a few weeks so I really want to finish it!! Just so you can see what we started with, and what a ginormous project this has been (hence why you haven't "seen" me!)
Our charming little farm house. lol




back




living room... this is actually after we sheetrocked and painted




den looking into the kitchen which as you can see has NO walls. We has to start from scratch in there!




what the upstairs looked like. lol




Hopefully in the next couple of weeks I can show you what it really looks like now!

I had to walk down memory lane too. my first post is on page 38 of thread one, 4/20/2007.
I have been sewing for a long time (mom is a seamstress) so the first thing I posted was not the first thing sewn... 
I will show you the first thing I appliqued though, which like a lot of you also said, was a "hot mess".
Without further ado...


----------



## livndisney

Tired of Morgan yet? LOL

Her first Movie: CARS and Cars Spinny dress


----------



## 3huskymom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Need quick Opinions.....
> 
> I am using the ladybug patchwork fabric from Walmart that a lot of people really liked from early this summer - it had quite a few coordiantes - I have the black with red & white plaid hearts (bodice is made of this) small white on red minnie dot, & i think I have small white on black minnie dot. which do I use for the ruffle on the borrom of the skirt? the rest of the skirt is the patchwork blocks. I barely had enough for that.  What do you think? I have the hearts cut and ready to sew for the ruffle but didn't know if it would be too much of the heart since the bodice is all hearts.



I made a stripwork jumper out of those fabrics. I used a double ruffle on the bottom with the ladybug white fab first and then the black and white dot. I would go with the black and white dot for the ruffle. Here's some pics of Hayleigh from Hilton Head this spring. This was my first CarlaC pattern attempt.....so I guess this is my "first" post. SInce I started using hers I haven't touched a store-bought pattern. I can't wait for her to post the adult dress! (hint hint) 










Here's an outfit I made last week using just the patchwork for easy fit shorts and the ladybug print on the bottom. I am kicking myself for not buying the rest of what walmart had when it was there


----------



## twob4him

my*2*angels said:


> I finally started customs for our trip in October.  Here is Minnie and Sleeping Booty! (that is what my 2yo calls her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the front!



Absolutely adorable!!! 



livndisney said:


> One of the first dresses I made her for pre-school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My! I forgot about this outfit!


Awww look how small Morgan was! But she is just as beautiful and sweet! Love the outfits too!



kstgelais4 said:


> I have been lurking for the last couple weeks because I have been working like a mad woman on the house. (Not even any time for facebook!) We are hoping to move in a few weeks so I really want to finish it!! Just so you can see what we started with, and what a ginormous project this has been (hence why you haven't "seen" me!)
> Our charming little farm house. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> living room... this is actually after we sheetrocked and painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> den looking into the kitchen which as you can see has NO walls. We has to start from scratch in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the upstairs looked like. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully in the next couple of weeks I can show you what it really looks like now!
> 
> I had to walk down memory lane too. my first post is on page 38 of thread one, 4/20/2007.
> I have been sewing for a long time (mom is a seamstress) so the first thing I posted was not the first thing sewn...
> I will show you the first thing I appliqued though, which like a lot of you also said, was a "hot mess".
> Without further ado...


Wow...what an undertaking but I love the house...its going to be great when you are done! Keep taking pics of the progress!



3huskymom said:


> I made a stripwork jumper out of those fabrics. I used a double ruffle on the bottom with the ladybug white fab first and then the black and white dot. I would go with the black and white dot for the ruffle. Here's some pics of Hayleigh from Hilton Head this spring. This was my first CarlaC pattern attempt.....so I guess this is my "first" post. SInce I started using hers I haven't touched a store-bought pattern. I can't wait for her to post the adult dress! (hint hint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an outfit I made last week using just the patchwork for easy fit shorts and the ladybug print on the bottom. I am kicking myself for not buying the rest of what walmart had when it was there



I love both of those...I havent done a double ruffle like that...I should try it....thanks for the inspiration!  Your DD is so cute too...I can see she just loves the things mommy makes!!! 



If you have insomnia like me.....please feel free to  read my blog....I just updated it....I have to get a link like Steph with a pic....how does one do that? 

CLICK HERE FOR BLOG


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ok this is the dress I am making but I don't think I like it - I love the fabric for the top but I don't think I like it with the patchwork bottom(which I am loving how full it is coming out.) I have small red dot but it is not exactly the same color red as the red in the patch work - it is very close but not exact and the white dots are a little bigger. there are the only two prints I have from the set of fabrics - what do you think? I could probably do it if I had something to break up the top & The skirt. Yes I can go out to see if I can find the other fabric or something to match in a solid red or white and remake the bodice but I don't know if I will be able to find something in time to leave me with enough time to finish it tomorrow night for Friday. I probably only need half a yard for a bodice.




oddly enought it is kinda growing on me. maybe if I had a red ribbon to go around the waist?


----------



## *Toadstool*

NaeNae said:


> I found a picture of a Disney pin and her face is natural color.
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...sa=N&start=100&um=1&ei=U2lVSoT5AZLFmQfigrG-AQ
> ETA:I think this pin is actually the same picture as you posted.
> http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/japands100.htm


Hrm.. Now I don't know which way to go. I seem to not remember her having the geisha look alot in the movie. Guess I should watch it! 


livndisney said:


> The closest Morgan has ever come to having "curls".  It was her 4 1/2 B-day party. She was still in China for her 4th so we celebrated 4.5





livndisney said:


> One of the first dresses I made her for pre-school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My! I forgot about this outfit!


Morgan is so adorable!!! I love the picture of her with the piggy tails and the animal outfit! I love the strawberry shortcake dress too.. just because we are strawberry shortcake obsessed currently. What sweet memories!!!



mommyof3princess said:


> I was lurking and wanted to play along.
> 
> My join date is 7-23-07
> my first post here was in #1 on 8-5-07 it was about how to post pictures
> My first outfit I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. i have not been able to post much but I look every day and I am always in awwwwwwww over everything I see.


Awww! How precious! Love their matching dresses. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Need quick Opinions.....
> 
> I am using the ladybug patchwork fabric from Walmart that a lot of people really liked from early this summer - it had quite a few coordiantes - I have the black with red & white plaid hearts (bodice is made of this) small white on red minnie dot, & i think I have small white on black minnie dot. which do I use for the ruffle on the borrom of the skirt? the rest of the skirt is the patchwork blocks. I barely had enough for that.  What do you think? I have the hearts cut and ready to sew for the ruffle but didn't know if it would be too much of the heart since the bodice is all hearts.


I've been doing ruffles lately using multiple pieces of fabric pieced together.. like sew all the different fabrics together in a strip and then ruffle. Not sure if you have enough to do that though.



kstgelais4 said:


> back


Can't wait to see what you do with the house. I hope you enjoy that kind of work.. what  a big undertaking!



livndisney said:


> Tired of Morgan yet? LOL
> 
> Her first Movie: CARS and Cars Spinny dress


Nope! 
How adorable!! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok this is the dress I am making but I don't think I like it - I love the fabric for the top but I don't think I like it with the patchwork bottom(which I am loving how full it is coming out.) I have small red dot but it is not exactly the same color red as the red in the patch work - it is very close but not exact and the white dots are a little bigger. there are the only two prints I have from the set of fabrics - what do you think? I could probably do it if I had something to break up the top & The skirt. Yes I can go out to see if I can find the other fabric or something to match in a solid red or white and remake the bodice but I don't know if I will be able to find something in time to leave me with enough time to finish it tomorrow night for Friday. I probably only need half a yard for a bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddly enought it is kinda growing on me. maybe if I had a red ribbon to go around the waist?


Is it too late to do some kind of applique onto the bodice you already have made? Maybe that would pull it together a little more. If it were me I would go with something with more white in it like the dots or the ladybugs. I would hate to redo that though. I think maybe a simple applique of a heart or maybe even just some patchwork squares might make you feel like it goes together more. I think it is maybe that it is just kinda dark on top? I tend to not like to use black alot for tops.. I don't know why though.
How did you do the skirt? It looks like you have V's of fabric stuck in there? It looks awesome!! Does it have a petti underneath?? It looks super full!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

3tiers 5 inches high first tier 44inches around, second about 80inches, third is about 135 inches? yes ther is a petti under it.  That is why I haven't put the bottom ruffle on yet - I have 9  - 45" pieces cut out to make the ruffle already. I could probably put an applique on the bodice but I am not very good at it I have only done one so far successfully. I was thinking of adding maybe a 1- 1.5 inch wide grossgrain ribbon (red or white)around the waist and have a bow or flower off center - I have lady bug buttons that are about 1.5 - 2 inches each that could be sewn in the middle of a bow or flower like a daisy - what do you think about the daisy idea?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> 3tiers 5 inches high first tier 44inches around, second about 80inches, third is about 135 inches? yes ther is a petti under it.  That is why I haven't put the bottom ruffle on yet - I have 9  - 45" pieces cut out to make the ruffle already. I could probably put an applique on the bodice but I am not very good at it I have only done one so far successfully. I was thinking of adding maybe a 1- 1.5 inch wide grossgrain ribbon (red or white)around the waist and have a bow or flower off center - I have lady bug buttons that are about 1.5 - 2 inches each that could be sewn in the middle of a bow or flower like a daisy - what do you think about the daisy idea?


DId you do something different on that top row though? It looks like there is extra fullness added with some panels in there.
I like the flower idea. People on sewforum have been making those fabric flowers.. if you could make one of those that looks like a daisy I think it would be perfect. I guess a silk daisy would work too?
Now I'm thinking an appliqued daisy in the middle would be perfect.. If it is lined it is kinda hard to sew on top of 2 layers anywho though.
I think a white daisy would be great!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

i was playing with some ribbon and I think putting a red ribbon around the waist band would be good with a white daisy the side. Have to check out the fabric flower thing otherwise I could make the daisy removable. the skirt's top tier is not gathered at the top yet it is just bunched up and pined so I could see what it looked like, if youlook at the background you can see the rest of the skirt kinda hanging down.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> i was playing with some ribbon and I think putting a red ribbon around the waist band would be good with a white daisy the side. Have to check out the fabric flower thing otherwise I could make the daisy removable. the skirt's top tier is not gathered at the top yet it is just bunched up and pined so I could see what it looked like, if youlook at the background you can see the rest of the skirt kinda hanging down.


Oh okay. I see now. I thought it was fitted onto the bodice instead of being gathered.
I think your idea with the ribbon is great. 
http://sewritzytitzy.blogspot.com/2008/11/from-annas-gardenfabric-flower-tutorial.html
That is the kind of flower I was talking about. I haven't  tried it yet, so I don't know if it is difficult. I think they are so pretty though.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I was just reading that right before you posted and I think I will try that tomorrow.  It looks pretty and pretty simple to make too.  I just have to grab some white fabric and a yellow button I think. I think it will look pretty that way. Look for some pics late thursday night or early friday. I am off to bed - gotta get up by 9am so I can get the ruffle on and attach the skirt before Juliet's Kindergarten placement testing. Hope you can get some sleep tonight. Thanks for your help
Carol


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I actually was thinking if you change the shape of the fabric pieces you are using  you could probably get rounded petals......I will have to try it.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I actually was thinking if you change the shape of the fabric pieces you are using  you could probably get rounded petals......I will have to try it.


Ya, I think that would work.
Hope you get some sleep too. I'm going to try my best to get some.


----------



## VBAndrea

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok this is the dress I am making but I don't think I like it - I love the fabric for the top but I don't think I like it with the patchwork bottom(which I am loving how full it is coming out.) I have small red dot but it is not exactly the same color red as the red in the patch work - it is very close but not exact and the white dots are a little bigger. there are the only two prints I have from the set of fabrics - what do you think? I could probably do it if I had something to break up the top & The skirt. Yes I can go out to see if I can find the other fabric or something to match in a solid red or white and remake the bodice but I don't know if I will be able to find something in time to leave me with enough time to finish it tomorrow night for Friday. I probably only need half a yard for a bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddly enought it is kinda growing on me. maybe if I had a red ribbon to go around the waist?



I think a grossgrain ribbon around the waist would look great (and then you could do coordinating hairbows too!).  I also saw a dress with bows at the top of the bodice where the straps attach and you could add that as well if it doesn't distract from the rest of the dress.


----------



## VBAndrea

New here and particularly new to this thread.  I was planning on doing BBB with dd and doing the full package.  I have seen a lot of concern on other threads over itchy dresses supplied by BBB, but a lot of people felt that it's so worth doing the full package just for the experience.  I am now thinking I'd rather spend my money on a nice cotton dress (which I *might* be able to make myself), but will that take away from the experience and will dd still want one of the BBB supplied dresses as I read that happens a lot as well?  Obviously there is no way anyone can predict what my fickle dd would do, but I'd liike opinions from those of you who have done BBB both with and without the dress package.

Second question is not at all related to BBB.  It's a cost factor question.  I can sew but am quite novice.  Most of my things turn out OK, but they take me a lot of time to complete and I haven't done anything in over 2 years probably b/c sewing doesn't come easy to me.  I have seen dresses on etsy for around $25-$30 that I quite like. [edited to add that these inexpensive dresses are simple ones / looks like Carla C's Simply Sweet pattern -- these are NOT princess dresses that I would use for BBB, they are just everyday dresses] Would it be less expensive for me to go with etsy than to make my own?  For example, if I would try a Carla C pattern how much would materials average?  I know if I make my own clothes I will get the staisfaction/pride factor, but I know I also will likely get frustrated along the way and chances are my clothes won't come across as polished as a better seamstress's would.

And yes, one more question.  I would like to make dd a cotton Cinderella dress for 1900 PF.  How do I dress ds?  He will be almost 8 and is well past the stage where we could get by with Prince Charming (also would my dh puke if I even tried).  I was thinking a light or white polo shirt with nicer khaki pants but I thought it would be really cute to do an iron on patch on the pocket of the mice or something not too girly.  I can not applique.  Problem is I can't find a small iron on applique of the mice.  Any other suggestions would be welcome.

BTW, I have loved reading through this entire thread the past couple of days and seeing all the amazing creations.  What a talented bunch you are!  My dirty house has been neglected and it will only get worse if I drag my sewing machine out again!


----------



## Stephres

disneylovinfamily said:


> WOW!!! You are an inspration!  I have my scrapping room taht I want to turn into a sewing room since I don't do much scrapping anymore.  It just takes too much time!  I wish I had the time though because I love the albums that I have created!



My goal this summer was to start to catch up on my scrapbooking, well the summer is half over so now I am revising to clean up my desk, lol!

I was looking through my albums the other day and realized how much I miss it.



kstgelais4 said:


>



Wow, that is going to be a quite a makeover! I can't wait to see the after pictures. Your LOVE pants were NOT a hot mess!



3huskymom said:


>



I love both of these (especially Hello Kitty)! I really like that patchwork fabric.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



I missed all the discussion! I think it would look great with a red ribbon and a fabric flower on the waist.



VBAndrea said:


> New here and particularly new to this thread.  I was planning on doing BBB with dd and doing the full package.  I have seen a lot of concern on other threads over itchy dresses supplied by BBB, but a lot of people felt that it's so worth doing the full package just for the experience.  I am now thinking I'd rather spend my money on a nice cotton dress (which I *might* be able to make myself), but will that take away from the experience and will dd still want one of the BBB supplied dresses as I read that happens a lot as well?  Obviously there is no way anyone can predict what my fickle dd would do, but I'd liike opinions from those of you who have done BBB both with and without the dress package.
> 
> Second question is not at all related to BBB.  It's a cost factor question.  I can sew but am quite novice.  Most of my things turn out OK, but they take me a lot of time to complete and I haven't done anyhting in over 2 years probablly b/c sewing doesn't come easy to me.  I have seen dresses on etsy for around $25-$30 that I quite like.  Would it be less expensive for me to go with etsy than to make my own?  For example, if I would try a Carla C pattern how much would materials average?  I know if I make my own clothes I will get the staisfaction/pride factor, but I know I also will likely get frustrated along the way and chances are my clothes won't come across as polished as a better seamstress's would.
> 
> And yes, one more question.  I would like to make dd a cotton Cinderella dress for 1900 PF.  How do I dress ds?  He will be almost 8 and is well past the stage where we could get by with Prince Charming (also would my dh puke if I even tried).  I was thinking a light or white polo shirt with nicer khaki pants but I thought it would be really cute to do an iron on patch on the pocket of the mice or something not too girly.  I can not applique.  Problem is I can't find a small iron on applique of the mice.  Any other suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> BTW, I have loved reading through this entire thread the past couple of days and seeing all the amazing creations.  What a talented bunch you are!  My dirty house has been neglected and it will only get worse if I drag my sewing machine out again!



1) I did BBB with a disney store-bought dress and my daughter had a great time. It did not diminish the experience at all.

2) You can purchase a cotton princess dress, but the main patterns are really not that difficult. Most are some variation of a jumper or peasant dress and both patterns can be found at youcanmakethis. Our favorite pattern writer is Carla because she explains everything with pictures and is perfect for beginners. Her patterns are about $10 but have lots of options.

3) If you are a smart shopper and use coupons you can get quilting cotton for $3/yard so you would not be spending a whole lot on material. The elastic, thread, ric rac, etc., can add up. You can easily get hooking into loving fabric that costs a lot more, so pay attention when you shop!

4) The creative disigns board can help you with a iron on for your son. They have some really friendly people over there.

Hope this helps a little and welcome!


----------



## minnie2

Morning all!  
Once again you all have made some great things!   Can't wait to see the farmhouse make over!


my*2*angels said:


> I finally started customs for our trip in October.  Here is Minnie and Sleeping Booty! (that is what my 2yo calls her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the front!


Both are so cute!  Still trying to convince Nik she needs a casual Sleeping Booty dress but she isn't budging she wants full blown gown!  Maybe I can convince her she needs both


VBAndrea said:


> New here and particularly new to this thread.  I was planning on doing BBB with dd and doing the full package.  I have seen a lot of concern on other threads over itchy dresses supplied by BBB, but a lot of people felt that it's so worth doing the full package just for the experience.  I am now thinking I'd rather spend my money on a nice cotton dress (which I *might* be able to make myself), but will that take away from the experience and will dd still want one of the BBB supplied dresses as I read that happens a lot as well?  Obviously there is no way anyone can predict what my fickle dd would do, but I'd liike opinions from those of you who have done BBB both with and without the dress package.
> 
> Second question is not at all related to BBB.  It's a cost factor question.  I can sew but am quite novice.  Most of my things turn out OK, but they take me a lot of time to complete and I haven't done anyhting in over 2 years probablly b/c sewing doesn't come easy to me.  I have seen dresses on etsy for around $25-$30 that I quite like.  Would it be less expensive for me to go with etsy than to make my own?  For example, if I would try a Carla C pattern how much would materials average?  I know if I make my own clothes I will get the staisfaction/pride factor, but I know I also will likely get frustrated along the way and chances are my clothes won't come across as polished as a better seamstress's would.
> 
> And yes, one more question.  I would like to make dd a cotton Cinderella dress for 1900 PF.  How do I dress ds?  He will be almost 8 and is well past the stage where we could get by with Prince Charming (also would my dh puke if I even tried).  I was thinking a light or white polo shirt with nicer khaki pants but I thought it would be really cute to do an iron on patch on the pocket of the mice or something not too girly.  I can not applique.  Problem is I can't find a small iron on applique of the mice.  Any other suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> BTW, I have loved reading through this entire thread the past couple of days and seeing all the amazing creations.  What a talented bunch you are!  My dirty house has been neglected and it will only get worse if I drag my sewing machine out again!


No not having the FULL package won't diminish it at all.  Nikki did it and didn't even have a dress on and she had fun. 
Sewing isn't cheap But if you are a smart shopper you can find great deals and then you can make something for less then you could buy it.


----------



## jenb1023

VBAndrea said:


> New here and particularly new to this thread.  I was planning on doing BBB with dd and doing the full package.  I have seen a lot of concern on other threads over itchy dresses supplied by BBB, but a lot of people felt that it's so worth doing the full package just for the experience.  I am now thinking I'd rather spend my money on a nice cotton dress (which I *might* be able to make myself), but will that take away from the experience and will dd still want one of the BBB supplied dresses as I read that happens a lot as well?  Obviously there is no way anyone can predict what my fickle dd would do, but I'd liike opinions from those of you who have done BBB both with and without the dress package.
> 
> Second question is not at all related to BBB.  It's a cost factor question.  I can sew but am quite novice.  Most of my things turn out OK, but they take me a lot of time to complete and I haven't done anyhting in over 2 years probablly b/c sewing doesn't come easy to me.  I have seen dresses on etsy for around $25-$30 that I quite like.  Would it be less expensive for me to go with etsy than to make my own?  For example, if I would try a Carla C pattern how much would materials average?  I know if I make my own clothes I will get the staisfaction/pride factor, but I know I also will likely get frustrated along the way and chances are my clothes won't come across as polished as a better seamstress's would.
> 
> And yes, one more question.  I would like to make dd a cotton Cinderella dress for 1900 PF.  How do I dress ds?  He will be almost 8 and is well past the stage where we could get by with Prince Charming (also would my dh puke if I even tried).  I was thinking a light or white polo shirt with nicer khaki pants but I thought it would be really cute to do an iron on patch on the pocket of the mice or something not too girly.  I can not applique.  Problem is I can't find a small iron on applique of the mice.  Any other suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> BTW, I have loved reading through this entire thread the past couple of days and seeing all the amazing creations.  What a talented bunch you are!  My dirty house has been neglected and it will only get worse if I drag my sewing machine out again!



My (spoiled) DD has been to the BBB every trip (three times) and we always bring our own dress.  She loved it every time and never even asked about getting a dress there.  I would guesstimate that 90% of the girls we saw every time brought their own dresses.


----------



## princessmom29

VBAndrea said:


> New here and particularly new to this thread.  I was planning on doing BBB with dd and doing the full package.  I have seen a lot of concern on other threads over itchy dresses supplied by BBB, but a lot of people felt that it's so worth doing the full package just for the experience.  I am now thinking I'd rather spend my money on a nice cotton dress (which I *might* be able to make myself), but will that take away from the experience and will dd still want one of the BBB supplied dresses as I read that happens a lot as well?  Obviously there is no way anyone can predict what my fickle dd would do, but I'd liike opinions from those of you who have done BBB both with and without the dress package.
> 
> Second question is not at all related to BBB.  It's a cost factor question.  I can sew but am quite novice.  Most of my things turn out OK, but they take me a lot of time to complete and I haven't done anyhting in over 2 years probablly b/c sewing doesn't come easy to me.  I have seen dresses on etsy for around $25-$30 that I quite like.  Would it be less expensive for me to go with etsy than to make my own?  For example, if I would try a Carla C pattern how much would materials average?  I know if I make my own clothes I will get the staisfaction/pride factor, but I know I also will likely get frustrated along the way and chances are my clothes won't come across as polished as a better seamstress's would.
> 
> And yes, one more question.  I would like to make dd a cotton Cinderella dress for 1900 PF.  How do I dress ds?  He will be almost 8 and is well past the stage where we could get by with Prince Charming (also would my dh puke if I even tried).  I was thinking a light or white polo shirt with nicer khaki pants but I thought it would be really cute to do an iron on patch on the pocket of the mice or something not too girly.  I can not applique.  Problem is I can't find a small iron on applique of the mice.  Any other suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> BTW, I have loved reading through this entire thread the past couple of days and seeing all the amazing creations.  What a talented bunch you are!  My dirty house has been neglected and it will only get worse if I drag my sewing machine out again!



We did BBB with our own dress last year b/c DD does NOT do well with itchy. I used a disney store dress, but I made the pink Cindy Dress for Parke Fare, and it was a big hit. I don't think you would be spending a lot on materials to make one. As lots of pp's have said cotton broadcloth is pretty cheap. Also, I don't know that I would fully trust a $20-30 dress on etsy. I would personally never be able to make it worth my time to sell one for that b/c of the time involved in making it. Those rull skirted ball gowns take a lot of time to gather, and the detailing takes time as well.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

revrob said:


> My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
> SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.


THeres nothing better than getting compliments from others on your sewing creations and this dress deserves it! This dress is THE reason I bought this pattern- although I have yet to make it, I think this pattern really lends it self to a asian influence.
Great story and I still LOVE this dress!




xdanielleax said:


> It wasn't challenging, just time consuming because I had to hem all the ruffles.  And I hadn't sewn anything since december so I had to get back in the groove.  It's definately one of my favorite patterns.  I have her "all ruffled up dress".  That one is definately time consuming but so cute!


Thank you! Now I need to decide which to do- buy this or do the one I own and havent tried



woodkins said:


> If the boutique owner is willing to take phone orders and ship I would be ordering a few! If you are willing, please pm me the store's info & I would love to call them and see if I can place an order. My dd is 6 & it is hard to find these in the bigger sizes around here without dropping over $100
> Thanks!!! Krysta



yeah really! i wish megan liked wearing them


----------



## ncmomof2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok this is the dress I am making but I don't think I like it - I love the fabric for the top but I don't think I like it with the patchwork bottom(which I am loving how full it is coming out.) I have small red dot but it is not exactly the same color red as the red in the patch work - it is very close but not exact and the white dots are a little bigger. there are the only two prints I have from the set of fabrics - what do you think? I could probably do it if I had something to break up the top & The skirt. Yes I can go out to see if I can find the other fabric or something to match in a solid red or white and remake the bodice but I don't know if I will be able to find something in time to leave me with enough time to finish it tomorrow night for Friday. I probably only need half a yard for a bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddly enought it is kinda growing on me. maybe if I had a red ribbon to go around the waist?




It is beautiful!  I love how full it is!  My daughter wants this type of twirl action and I have yet to achieve it.


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> I think this is really cute!!! I always stitch, then serge the edges.



Thanks for the advise.  I lost some of my ruffles because I didn't stich it first.  I think that is why I am not thrilled with it.  She likes it though!


----------



## aimeeg

VBAndrea said:


> New here and particularly new to this thread.  I was planning on doing BBB with dd and doing the full package.  I have seen a lot of concern on other threads over itchy dresses supplied by BBB, but a lot of people felt that it's so worth doing the full package just for the experience.  I am now thinking I'd rather spend my money on a nice cotton dress (which I *might* be able to make myself), but will that take away from the experience and will dd still want one of the BBB supplied dresses as I read that happens a lot as well?  Obviously there is no way anyone can predict what my fickle dd would do, but I'd liike opinions from those of you who have done BBB both with and without the dress package.
> 
> Second question is not at all related to BBB.  It's a cost factor question.  I can sew but am quite novice.  Most of my things turn out OK, but they take me a lot of time to complete and I haven't done anyhting in over 2 years probablly b/c sewing doesn't come easy to me.  I have seen dresses on etsy for around $25-$30 that I quite like.  Would it be less expensive for me to go with etsy than to make my own?  For example, if I would try a Carla C pattern how much would materials average?  I know if I make my own clothes I will get the staisfaction/pride factor, but I know I also will likely get frustrated along the way and chances are my clothes won't come across as polished as a better seamstress's would.
> 
> And yes, one more question.  I would like to make dd a cotton Cinderella dress for 1900 PF.  How do I dress ds?  He will be almost 8 and is well past the stage where we could get by with Prince Charming (also would my dh puke if I even tried).  I was thinking a light or white polo shirt with nicer khaki pants but I thought it would be really cute to do an iron on patch on the pocket of the mice or something not too girly.  I can not applique.  Problem is I can't find a small iron on applique of the mice.  Any other suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> BTW, I have loved reading through this entire thread the past couple of days and seeing all the amazing creations.  What a talented bunch you are!  My dirty house has been neglected and it will only get worse if I drag my sewing machine out again!



I think Steph had some really good advice. 

The BBB is so cool that your daughter would be happy in jean shorts and a tank top. She will feel like a princess no matter what!!! My girls normally do the Disney dresses. They love the dress up dresses and do not find them itchy at all. In March the dresses were all $49.99. I think they were $5 off. 

IMHO the biggest package is not worth it. With the base package you get the hair, make up and tiara. The other package they add nail polish that does not last! With the biggest package you get the dress, shoes, crown, wand and necklace. I guess I am mean because I see that all as stuff that break or another thing I have to carry!!!  If your appt is in the castle. I would bring the dress up dress and have your daughter dress in the dressing room in the back of the BBB. It is really cute and adds to the experience. 

I too would be concerned about the etsy dress. Carla's patterns are fantastic and very easy to follow. Everyone here is more than helpful. If you find along the way that you need help just ask. I have learned so much from the ladies here.  

Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

How are you guys figuring out when you first posted?  I've been a Dis'er for a long time, but not sure when I came to these threads.  Pretty early on.  i still remember how we used to post auctions we liked and stuff like Voldemort etc.  I know I was here fairly early on because I have a Minnie/Walmart dress myself.  I've never been good at posting pics of things I've made though.  I've always been behind the learning curve of so many of you!  I also remember lots of people that have come and gone.  i know I'm not here as much either.  LIFE!!!!



For the person who posted about BBB.  We have done it 3 times, each with something we brought from home.  In my opinion, your DD will be more comfortable and get more attention and "fairy dust" if you don't have the dress that so many others buy there.  The first time we went, my DD just wore a simple appliqued tee and a tutu that I had made out of tulle, and the Fairy Godmothers went nuts over it!


----------



## VBAndrea

princessmom29 said:


> We did BBB with our own dress last year b/c DD does NOT do well with itchy. I used a disney store dress, but I made the pink Cindy Dress for Parke Fare, and it was a big hit. I don't think you would be spending a lot on materials to make one. As lots of pp's have said cotton broadcloth is pretty cheap. Also, I don't know that I would fully trust a $20-30 dress on etsy. I would personally never be able to make it worth my time to sell one for that b/c of the time involved in making it. Those rull skirted ball gowns take a lot of time to gather, and the detailing takes time as well.



The $25ish dresses wear just simpler ones -- looked liked Carla C's Simply Sweet pattern.  The princess dresses are much pricier, which is why I would consider making my own.  I know I could make the simpler ones as well, but think it might be easier/less frustrating to just buy those.


----------



## aimeeg

Camping Griswalds said:


> For the person who posted about BBB.  We have done it 3 times, each with something we brought from home.  In my opinion, your DD will be more comfortable and get more attention and "fairy dust" if you don't have the dress that so many others buy there.  The first time we went, my DD just wore a simple appliqued tee and a tutu that I had made out of tulle, and the Fairy Godmothers went nuts over it!



I can vouge for this.  Last year Griz, our girls and myself got to spend some time together in WDW. I could be mistaken but I think her DD wore a pettiskirt to the BBB. Later on that night when we met up both of girls had on pettiskirts on. They had so much fun and everyone stopped us to say how cute they were. The girls even got special autograph postcards from one of the cast members.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok this is the dress I am making but I don't think I like it - I love the fabric for the top but I don't think I like it with the patchwork bottom(which I am loving how full it is coming out.) I have small red dot but it is not exactly the same color red as the red in the patch work - it is very close but not exact and the white dots are a little bigger. there are the only two prints I have from the set of fabrics - what do you think? I could probably do it if I had something to break up the top & The skirt. Yes I can go out to see if I can find the other fabric or something to match in a solid red or white and remake the bodice but I don't know if I will be able to find something in time to leave me with enough time to finish it tomorrow night for Friday. I probably only need half a yard for a bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddly enought it is kinda growing on me. maybe if I had a red ribbon to go around the waist?



I think it's gorgeous as it is. CarlC has a free Bow Sash that might work. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh okay. I see now. I thought it was fitted onto the bodice instead of being gathered.
> I think your idea with the ribbon is great.
> http://sewritzytitzy.blogspot.com/2008/11/from-annas-gardenfabric-flower-tutorial.html
> That is the kind of flower I was talking about. I haven't  tried it yet, so I don't know if it is difficult. I think they are so pretty though.



I love this flower! Thanks so much for posting the link. I have to make one, for what? I've no idea. 



VBAndrea said:


> New here and particularly new to this thread.  I was planning on doing BBB with dd and doing the full package.  I have seen a lot of concern on other threads over itchy dresses supplied by BBB, but a lot of people felt that it's so worth doing the full package just for the experience.  I am now thinking I'd rather spend my money on a nice cotton dress (which I *might* be able to make myself), but will that take away from the experience and will dd still want one of the BBB supplied dresses as I read that happens a lot as well?  Obviously there is no way anyone can predict what my fickle dd would do, but I'd liike opinions from those of you who have done BBB both with and without the dress package.
> 
> Second question is not at all related to BBB.  It's a cost factor question.  I can sew but am quite novice.  Most of my things turn out OK, but they take me a lot of time to complete and I haven't done anything in over 2 years probably b/c sewing doesn't come easy to me.  I have seen dresses on etsy for around $25-$30 that I quite like. [edited to add that these inexpensive dresses are simple ones / looks like Carla C's Simply Sweet pattern -- these are NOT princess dresses that I would use for BBB, they are just everyday dresses] Would it be less expensive for me to go with etsy than to make my own?  For example, if I would try a Carla C pattern how much would materials average?  I know if I make my own clothes I will get the staisfaction/pride factor, but I know I also will likely get frustrated along the way and chances are my clothes won't come across as polished as a better seamstress's would.
> 
> And yes, one more question.  I would like to make dd a cotton Cinderella dress for 1900 PF.  How do I dress ds?  He will be almost 8 and is well past the stage where we could get by with Prince Charming (also would my dh puke if I even tried).  I was thinking a light or white polo shirt with nicer khaki pants but I thought it would be really cute to do an iron on patch on the pocket of the mice or something not too girly.  I can not applique.  Problem is I can't find a small iron on applique of the mice.  Any other suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> BTW, I have loved reading through this entire thread the past couple of days and seeing all the amazing creations.  What a talented bunch you are!  My dirty house has been neglected and it will only get worse if I drag my sewing machine out again!



Kirsta usually asks for an outfit whenever we are in Disney. I've always told her that I'd make her one and she was fine with that. Anyway, she's been to BBB twice and been dressed up, but never the full package and she was fine with it. If you were to make it, you may not be pleased with the results, but you'd be surprised at what DD will think. She will love it and be proud that her Mommy made it. Okay, so some kids are picky.  For DS, what I did for my nephew, he work khaki shorts and a light blue polo. I ironed on an emblem that looks like a metal. It worked in the "theme" and he didn't feel like it was goofy.


----------



## my*2*angels

livndisney said:


> The closest Morgan has ever come to having "curls".  It was her 4 1/2 B-day party. She was still in China for her 4th so we celebrated 4.5





livndisney said:


> One of the first dresses I made her for pre-school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My! I forgot about this outfit!



Look at little Morgan!  She is just toooo cute!  and I love her "curls"!



mommyof3princess said:


> I was lurking and wanted to play along.
> 
> My join date is 7-23-07
> my first post here was in #1 on 8-5-07 it was about how to post pictures
> My first outfit I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. i have not been able to post much but I look every day and I am always in awwwwwwww over everything I see.



Your kids have grown so much!  Look at how cute they are!



livndisney said:


> Tired of Morgan yet? LOL
> 
> Her first Movie: CARS and Cars Spinny dress



NO!  She is so cute!



3huskymom said:


> I made a stripwork jumper out of those fabrics. I used a double ruffle on the bottom with the ladybug white fab first and then the black and white dot. I would go with the black and white dot for the ruffle. Here's some pics of Hayleigh from Hilton Head this spring. This was my first CarlaC pattern attempt.....so I guess this is my "first" post. SInce I started using hers I haven't touched a store-bought pattern. I can't wait for her to post the adult dress! (hint hint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an outfit I made last week using just the patchwork for easy fit shorts and the ladybug print on the bottom. I am kicking myself for not buying the rest of what walmart had when it was there



LOVE both of these!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok this is the dress I am making but I don't think I like it - I love the fabric for the top but I don't think I like it with the patchwork bottom(which I am loving how full it is coming out.) I have small red dot but it is not exactly the same color red as the red in the patch work - it is very close but not exact and the white dots are a little bigger. there are the only two prints I have from the set of fabrics - what do you think? I could probably do it if I had something to break up the top & The skirt. Yes I can go out to see if I can find the other fabric or something to match in a solid red or white and remake the bodice but I don't know if I will be able to find something in time to leave me with enough time to finish it tomorrow night for Friday. I probably only need half a yard for a bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddly enought it is kinda growing on me. maybe if I had a red ribbon to go around the waist?



I think this looks great and Sydni(who is 6) just walked by and said "WHOA that is beautiful!"



twob4him said:


> Absolutely adorable!!!



Thank you!



minnie2 said:


> Morning all!
> Once again you all have made some great things!   Can't wait to see the farmhouse make over!
> 
> Both are so cute!  Still trying to convince Nik she needs a casual Sleeping Booty dress but she isn't budging she wants full blown gown!  Maybe I can convince her she needs both



Thanks Marlo!  I think Nik needs both!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Okey-Dokey.  I'm looking for a serger.  Any suggestions/reccomendations?  One that won't break the bank?


----------



## aimeeg

Leslie, I have the singer from Wally's. It is not bad but not great. It is under $200 so that is nice. I know they also have a Brother that is a little over $200. That one has better reviews.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I also have the singer serger from Wlamart - finishes the seams fine.


Does anyone here order pettiskirts from Sam's? If you do can I order one with you next time you place an order?


----------



## 2cutekidz

aimeeg said:


> Leslie, I have the singer from Wally's. It is not bad but not great. It is under $200 so that is nice. I know they also have a Brother that is a little over $200. That one has better reviews.



I was wondering what one you had, I couldn't remember.  My first sewing machine was a Singer, and I wasn't thrilled with it.  I'll check out the Brother - those sergers still scare me!!


----------



## aimeeg

2cutekidz said:


> I was wondering what one you had, I couldn't remember.  My first sewing machine was a Singer, and I wasn't thrilled with it.  I'll check out the Brother - those sergers still scare me!!



I need to replace my Singer and most likely will get the Brother. The Singer is a good starter serger. I just have worn it out!!! I am not sure what serger Jess has but I know she likes it a lot. Also, Dawn loves her serger. It's a huskylock. I think she found a great deal on 

Have fun shopping!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> Love all the little girls in their customs! Such cute stuff posted lately.
> 
> My three day project is finally done. This is so embarassing but I am a fan of the makeover shows so here is my closet before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like more details, click "my blog" in my signature.
> 
> Here is what is next:



Great job!  When can you come to my house



*Toadstool* said:


> Hope your parents aren't spoiling her too much!
> 
> Using this image to digitize an embroidery design.. Is her face supposed to be white? and her neck flesh colored? I found one picture that was coloredi n and her face was white. Any help would be appreciated! I am a Mulan novice!



This one I actually know b/c the kids have been on a Mulan kick this week: When she goes to the matchmaker, she is in this outfit, with the umbrella, with her face made up in the white.  After the debacle at the matchmakers, she runs away and while she sings reflections (love that song) she wipes the makeup off, to reveal her "true self".  So either is technically correct.  Personally, I like her more w/o the makeup, but it all depends on which look you're going for.



livndisney said:


> One of the first dresses I made her for pre-school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My! I forgot about this outfit!


Morgan looks soooo cute!


mommyof3princess said:


> I was lurking and wanted to play along.
> 
> My join date is 7-23-07
> my first post here was in #1 on 8-5-07 it was about how to post pictures
> My first outfit I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. i have not been able to post much but I look every day and I am always in awwwwwwww over everything I see.


These looked awesome!  Love the ear clippies!


kstgelais4 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! I love Emily's hair in these pics. She looks so gown up!!
> 
> Super impressive! I love it! I laugh at the irony of your last sentence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding!!!! You with your super mad sewing skills have never used bias tape on a hem? Get to it! I'm sure it will be fab!!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I love the pics!
> 
> Welcome!!! The red dot is sold at JoAnns!
> 
> I have been lurking for the last couple weeks because I have been working like a mad woman on the house. (Not even any time for facebook!) We are hoping to move in a few weeks so I really want to finish it!! Just so you can see what we started with, and what a ginormous project this has been (hence why you haven't "seen" me!)
> Our charming little farm house. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> living room... this is actually after we sheetrocked and painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> den looking into the kitchen which as you can see has NO walls. We has to start from scratch in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the upstairs looked like. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully in the next couple of weeks I can show you what it really looks like now!
> 
> I had to walk down memory lane too. my first post is on page 38 of thread one, 4/20/2007.
> I have been sewing for a long time (mom is a seamstress) so the first thing I posted was not the first thing sewn...
> I will show you the first thing I appliqued though, which like a lot of you also said, was a "hot mess".
> Without further ado...


What are you talking about, the pants look great!  Can't wait to see what you've done with the house; looks like it had great bones, but needed an unbelieveable amount of work; Y'all are brave!


livndisney said:


> Tired of Morgan yet? LOL
> 
> Her first Movie: CARS and Cars Spinny dress


Never tired of Morgan, she looks adorable!


3huskymom said:


> I made a stripwork jumper out of those fabrics. I used a double ruffle on the bottom with the ladybug white fab first and then the black and white dot. I would go with the black and white dot for the ruffle. Here's some pics of Hayleigh from Hilton Head this spring. This was my first CarlaC pattern attempt.....so I guess this is my "first" post. SInce I started using hers I haven't touched a store-bought pattern. I can't wait for her to post the adult dress! (hint hint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an outfit I made last week using just the patchwork for easy fit shorts and the ladybug print on the bottom. I am kicking myself for not buying the rest of what walmart had when it was there


These are both adorable!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok this is the dress I am making but I don't think I like it - I love the fabric for the top but I don't think I like it with the patchwork bottom(which I am loving how full it is coming out.) I have small red dot but it is not exactly the same color red as the red in the patch work - it is very close but not exact and the white dots are a little bigger. there are the only two prints I have from the set of fabrics - what do you think? I could probably do it if I had something to break up the top & The skirt. Yes I can go out to see if I can find the other fabric or something to match in a solid red or white and remake the bodice but I don't know if I will be able to find something in time to leave me with enough time to finish it tomorrow night for Friday. I probably only need half a yard for a bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddly enought it is kinda growing on me. maybe if I had a red ribbon to go around the waist?


I really like the idea of the ruffle in the same fabric as the bodice w/ your ribbon and flower idea; I think it's going to look amazing!


VBAndrea said:


> New here and particularly new to this thread.  I was planning on doing BBB with dd and doing the full package.  I have seen a lot of concern on other threads over itchy dresses supplied by BBB, but a lot of people felt that it's so worth doing the full package just for the experience.  I am now thinking I'd rather spend my money on a nice cotton dress (which I *might* be able to make myself), but will that take away from the experience and will dd still want one of the BBB supplied dresses as I read that happens a lot as well?  Obviously there is no way anyone can predict what my fickle dd would do, but I'd liike opinions from those of you who have done BBB both with and without the dress package.
> 
> Second question is not at all related to BBB.  It's a cost factor question.  I can sew but am quite novice.  Most of my things turn out OK, but they take me a lot of time to complete and I haven't done anything in over 2 years probably b/c sewing doesn't come easy to me.  I have seen dresses on etsy for around $25-$30 that I quite like. [edited to add that these inexpensive dresses are simple ones / looks like Carla C's Simply Sweet pattern -- these are NOT princess dresses that I would use for BBB, they are just everyday dresses] Would it be less expensive for me to go with etsy than to make my own?  For example, if I would try a Carla C pattern how much would materials average?  I know if I make my own clothes I will get the staisfaction/pride factor, but I know I also will likely get frustrated along the way and chances are my clothes won't come across as polished as a better seamstress's would.
> 
> And yes, one more question.  I would like to make dd a cotton Cinderella dress for 1900 PF.  How do I dress ds?  He will be almost 8 and is well past the stage where we could get by with Prince Charming (also would my dh puke if I even tried).  I was thinking a light or white polo shirt with nicer khaki pants but I thought it would be really cute to do an iron on patch on the pocket of the mice or something not too girly.  I can not applique.  Problem is I can't find a small iron on applique of the mice.  Any other suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> BTW, I have loved reading through this entire thread the past couple of days and seeing all the amazing creations.  What a talented bunch you are!  My dirty house has been neglected and it will only get worse if I drag my sewing machine out again!


I don't think the top package is worth it; who wants to carry a wand around Disney and wear uncomfortable plastic shoes?  I brought DD's "princess" dress w/ me and it was just as special!  I think you should make their own; if you watch the sales it works out a lot cheaper, and you have the sense of accomplishment, too!  Yes,m the pattern is $10, but I've used it literally 8 times in less than 4 months, and have plans for 4 mmore, so you def., get your moneys worth!


2cutekidz said:


> Okey-Dokey.  I'm looking for a serger.  Any suggestions/reccomendations?  One that won't break the bank?



I have the little brother 1034D; got it for $199, very happy with it!


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> The closest Morgan has ever come to having "curls".  It was her 4 1/2 B-day party. She was still in China for her 4th so we celebrated 4.5



She is SOOOO cute!



mommyof3princess said:


> I was lurking and wanted to play along.
> 
> My join date is 7-23-07
> my first post here was in #1 on 8-5-07 it was about how to post pictures
> My first outfit I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. i have not been able to post much but I look every day and I am always in awwwwwwww over everything I see.



That is adorable!



kstgelais4 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! I love Emily's hair in these pics. She looks so gown up!!
> 
> Super impressive! I love it! I laugh at the irony of your last sentence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding!!!! You with your super mad sewing skills have never used bias tape on a hem? Get to it! I'm sure it will be fab!!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I love the pics!
> 
> Welcome!!! The red dot is sold at JoAnns!
> 
> I have been lurking for the last couple weeks because I have been working like a mad woman on the house. (Not even any time for facebook!) We are hoping to move in a few weeks so I really want to finish it!! Just so you can see what we started with, and what a ginormous project this has been (hence why you haven't "seen" me!)
> Our charming little farm house. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully in the next couple of weeks I can show you what it really looks like now!



Those applique jeans looked great!  And I love the house!  SO much work but it will be great when it's done.  I absolutely love the front porch.  I can't wait to see photos when it's done!



livndisney said:


> Tired of Morgan yet? LOL
> 
> Her first Movie: CARS and Cars Spinny dress



Yay!  More Morgan!  That dress is so spinny and cute!



3huskymom said:


> I made a stripwork jumper out of those fabrics. I used a double ruffle on the bottom with the ladybug white fab first and then the black and white dot. I would go with the black and white dot for the ruffle. Here's some pics of Hayleigh from Hilton Head this spring. This was my first CarlaC pattern attempt.....so I guess this is my "first" post. SInce I started using hers I haven't touched a store-bought pattern. I can't wait for her to post the adult dress! (hint hint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an outfit I made last week using just the patchwork for easy fit shorts and the ladybug print on the bottom. I am kicking myself for not buying the rest of what walmart had when it was there



cute outfits!  I love ladybugs!  DD11 is nicknamed Jaydiebug.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok this is the dress I am making but I don't think I like it - I love the fabric for the top but I don't think I like it with the patchwork bottom(which I am loving how full it is coming out.) I have small red dot but it is not exactly the same color red as the red in the patch work - it is very close but not exact and the white dots are a little bigger. there are the only two prints I have from the set of fabrics - what do you think? I could probably do it if I had something to break up the top & The skirt. Yes I can go out to see if I can find the other fabric or something to match in a solid red or white and remake the bodice but I don't know if I will be able to find something in time to leave me with enough time to finish it tomorrow night for Friday. I probably only need half a yard for a bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddly enought it is kinda growing on me. maybe if I had a red ribbon to go around the waist?



I actually love it!  I think the ruffle would be really cute in the black with hearts you used on the bodice.  I do think a red ribbon sash with a fabric daisy on it would be cute.  Just use the button center to attach it to the ribbon. I have made fabric daisies before:








VBAndrea said:


> New here and particularly new to this thread.  I was planning on doing BBB with dd and doing the full package.  I have seen a lot of concern on other threads over itchy dresses supplied by BBB, but a lot of people felt that it's so worth doing the full package just for the experience.  I am now thinking I'd rather spend my money on a nice cotton dress (which I *might* be able to make myself), but will that take away from the experience and will dd still want one of the BBB supplied dresses as I read that happens a lot as well?  Obviously there is no way anyone can predict what my fickle dd would do, but I'd liike opinions from those of you who have done BBB both with and without the dress package.
> 
> Second question is not at all related to BBB.  It's a cost factor question.  I can sew but am quite novice.  Most of my things turn out OK, but they take me a lot of time to complete and I haven't done anything in over 2 years probably b/c sewing doesn't come easy to me.  I have seen dresses on etsy for around $25-$30 that I quite like. [edited to add that these inexpensive dresses are simple ones / looks like Carla C's Simply Sweet pattern -- these are NOT princess dresses that I would use for BBB, they are just everyday dresses] Would it be less expensive for me to go with etsy than to make my own?  For example, if I would try a Carla C pattern how much would materials average?  I know if I make my own clothes I will get the staisfaction/pride factor, but I know I also will likely get frustrated along the way and chances are my clothes won't come across as polished as a better seamstress's would.
> 
> And yes, one more question.  I would like to make dd a cotton Cinderella dress for 1900 PF.  How do I dress ds?  He will be almost 8 and is well past the stage where we could get by with Prince Charming (also would my dh puke if I even tried).  I was thinking a light or white polo shirt with nicer khaki pants but I thought it would be really cute to do an iron on patch on the pocket of the mice or something not too girly.  I can not applique.  Problem is I can't find a small iron on applique of the mice.  Any other suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> BTW, I have loved reading through this entire thread the past couple of days and seeing all the amazing creations.  What a talented bunch you are!  My dirty house has been neglected and it will only get worse if I drag my sewing machine out again!



My DD's always go to BBB when we go to Disneyworld.  One year they had princess dresses I bought in the park (the night before at WOD because I wasn't sure they'd have their sizes in stock at BBB) and once in mom-made princess themed outfits.  They actually got much more attention in the outfits I made and that made them feel even more special because they didn't look just like all the other girls there.








2cutekidz said:


> Okey-Dokey.  I'm looking for a serger.  Any suggestions/reccomendations?  One that won't break the bank?



I have the Brother from Walmart and I love it!  It has seen a lot of miles!


----------



## Adi12982

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> This was actually my first post on the thread. Dw made the pink dress. I made the others. I guess I was too afraid to come out of the sewing closet to admit that I made them!



I just wanted to say that I am sooo glad you came out of the "closet" Tom.  I love your creations and there is no shame in a ma sewing, I actually have my DH in awe all the time when I show him your creations. . .


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> My DD's always go to BBB when we go to Disneyworld.  One year they had princess dresses I bought in the park (the night before at WOD because I wasn't sure they'd have their sizes in stock at BBB) and once in mom-made princess themed outfits.  They actually got much more attention in the outfits I made and that made them feel even more special because they didn't look just like all the other girls there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I don't think I have seen this one! How cute is she!!!!!


----------



## xdanielleax

2cutekidz said:


> Okey-Dokey.  I'm looking for a serger.  Any suggestions/reccomendations?  One that won't break the bank?



I bought the Janome Juno 3434d from Hancock's.  I've just started really using it and I love it!  The directions aren't difficult to interpret and now that I've threaded it myself once, I've got the hang of it.  I'm still playing around with it.  But, so far, I've been very satisfied.  It was $199 at Hancock's and I bought it when they were having a sale.  I think I paid like $150 for it.  I can't remember.


----------



## VBAndrea

Thank you all for your replies.  You all have convinced me to attempt my own princess dress for BBB and thank you so much to the poster who suggested dd use their dressing room to change into it.

I am going to make (gulp!) a Cinderella dress for 1900 PF (probably traditional blue) and will likely dress ds in a blue polo and khaki pants.  He hates characters anyway so not sure we'll be able to get him in any pictures.  I have plenty of time to attempt the dress.

For BBB I will let dd pick which princess she wants and try to make something as well.  If she selects Belle I will do a simple version (short dress with leggings under for practicality of walking around the park afterward).  I am hoping to do BBB in the morning (and will now just do the least expensive package) and then PSD at Akershus for lunch or dinner.

I did order a custom Nemo outfit for Epcot (and may make a trip to AK that day just for the Nemo show), will do a simple Minnie black and red outfit for MK, an animal print for AK, perhaps Cars theme for DHS and still need to come up with something for MVMCP.  I likely won't really get started on anything until the kids are back in school again.  My dh works long hours and often is gone (military) and the last place I want to drag the kids is to a fabric store that I want to spend hours at.  So be patient and stay tuned, hopefully in mid Sept I can post photos of my first creation!

And if you all would share what pattern you use for a Cinderella dress I'd appreciate that as well.

Thanks again ladies (and Tom whoever you are!).


----------



## troijka

mirandag819 said:


> $45 is a pretty good price for Kaiya Eve pettiskirt isn't it? So my sis knew I had been looking for a few more pettis for Taylor to wear with the things I am making for Disney World....she told me there was a boutique down the road from her house that had some.... So I went to check it out while I was in WV visiting this weekend. Well every time I went the lights were out and door locked, but I could see a Kaiya Eve pink petti in the window and I could see on the tags it was Taylor's size, a dark almost raspberry pink was one of the colors I was looking for. I was bummed when they never seemed to be open I guess they closed for the holiday weekend. Anyhow my sis went today to get it for me.... She called and said it was $45, I asked if they had any other colors in Taylor's size, but they didn't. My sister asked up front just to be sure, and they said they could order other colors and have them within a week..... I told her to go ahead and get white and black too. She said the owner was over the moon excited about me getting 3 (there can't be that huge of a markup if they are only $45 right? or am I crazy?)..... plus the owner kept calling them tutu's and asking if DD took dance, she seemed to think it was a wonderful idea to put them under a skirt, but seemed like she had never heard the idea before. I saw the one my sis got, and even made her send me a picture to make sure it was a petti and not a tutu, I can't imagine what kind of boutique owner wouldn't know the difference??




Hi!  um, I would totally order 4-8 pettis from this lady (my sister in law and I have four girls betwenn us).  Can I please PM you for the store info???
Thanks,
Christi


----------



## troijka

Hi,
REVROB, Do you have any info on the name of the striped fabric or the collection the fabric is from you used on the asian dress???  Love it, but when I searched for michael miller striped, I got a TON of choices.
thanks,
Christi


----------



## troijka

Hi, I know someone asked a while ago for a Vida tute...did I miss it?  Can someone please point me in the right direction???
Thanks,
Christi


----------



## InkspressYourself

> den looking into the kitchen which as you can see has NO walls. We has to start from scratch in there!


I love the old wood stove!  I can't wait to see the rest of the pictures.  I have to admit, my dh would faint if I told him I wanted to take on a project of that scope.  I've always thought I'd like to try something like that and he says no way.

I have no idea why the picture didn't show up.


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> Thanks Marlo!  I think Nik needs both!


I just convinced her of that!  I told her the 1st one can be all fancy Sleeping Booty with the stain material and the 2nd one will be an appliqued shirt with a double layer twirl or something like that!  


jham said:


> I actually love it!  I think the ruffle would be really cute in the black with hearts you used on the bodice.  I do think a red ribbon sash with a fabric daisy on it would be cute.  Just use the button center to attach it to the ribbon. I have made fabric daisies before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD's always go to BBB when we go to Disneyworld.  One year they had princess dresses I bought in the park (the night before at WOD because I wasn't sure they'd have their sizes in stock at BBB) and once in mom-made princess themed outfits.  They actually got much more attention in the outfits I made and that made them feel even more special because they didn't look just like all the other girls there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Brother from Walmart and I love it!  It has seen a lot of miles!


Love the fabric daisy!  
Oh and LOOk how pretty Lily is!  I adore that outfit!  


xdanielleax said:


> I bought the Janome Juno 3434d from Hancock's.  I've just started really using it and I love it!  The directions aren't difficult to interpret and now that I've threaded it myself once, I've got the hang of it.  I'm still playing around with it.  But, so far, I've been very satisfied.  It was $199 at Hancock's and I bought it when they were having a sale.  I think I paid like $150 for it.  I can't remember.


I ahve been going back and forth between the Brother and the Janome.  I am leaning towards the brother because I just really like my brother Emb machine even if it has a baby hoop.

Cindee,  Morgan looks so adorable in all those picture.  My has she grown!
Any cance Come November you would like to meet me and Cathy at WDW.  Cathy and I are still working out the details of when and where but I know I would love to meet you guys!


----------



## livndisney

minnie2 said:


> Cindee,  Morgan looks so adorable in all those picture.  My has she grown!
> Any cance Come November you would like to meet me and Cathy at WDW.  Cathy and I are still working out the details of when and where but I know I would love to meet you guys!



Oh of course, we are at the parks all the time. I am sure we can set something up!!!!


----------



## revrob

troijka said:


> Hi,
> REVROB, Do you have any info on the name of the striped fabric or the collection the fabric is from you used on the asian dress???  Love it, but when I searched for michael miller striped, I got a TON of choices.
> thanks,
> Christi



The selvage says that the fabric is called "polly paisley"  hope that helps!


----------



## 2cutekidz

troijka said:


> Hi, I know someone asked a while ago for a Vida tute...did I miss it?  Can someone please point me in the right direction???
> Thanks,
> Christi



Hi Christi! Jenimat said she alread had taken pictures and was going to post the tute so I didn't post mine.  I'l post one tomorrow if she doesnt. 

Thanks for all the suggestions for a serger.  I think I'm leaning towards the brother, of course it is out of stock at Walmrt.


----------



## jessica52877

aimeeg said:


> I need to replace my Singer and most likely will get the Brother. The Singer is a good starter serger. I just have worn it out!!! I am not sure what serger Jess has but I know she likes it a lot. Also, Dawn loves her serger. It's a huskylock. I think she found a great deal on
> 
> Have fun shopping!!



I have the brother from walmart too, 1034d. I ordered it online from them but amazon also had it for I think a few $ cheaper.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

I did it!  I did my first applique!!!   (Can you tell I"m proud of myself?)  It came out really good, too!  Well, I mean, there's certainly area for improvement, but I expected it to be a total mess my first time.  Heather's tut made it so easy, though!  Thank you, Heather!  I just gotta sew up the dress, now, and then I can post pictures!


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> Oh of course, we are at the parks all the time. I am sure we can set something up!!!!


 

Does any one have any tips on sewing with satin?  I don't have a serger YET so do you think just overcase the edges would be ok?


----------



## livndisney

minnie2 said:


> Does any one have any tips on sewing with satin?  I don't have a serger YET so do you think just overcase the edges would be ok?



Be careful with satin. Zigzagging the edge will often make the fabric fray and curl and do bad things. Make sure your needle is sharp, I have snagged Joann's satin using a dull needle.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

If you would like to see what has kept me away from the thread for so long....come peek at my new house (especially if aren't on FB so you haven't already seen my pics on there!)

I put them in the PTR...link in my siggie.


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> If you would like to see what has kept me away from the thread for so long....come peek at my new house (especially if aren't on FB so you haven't already seen my pics on there!)
> 
> I put them in the PTR...link in my siggie.



I am SOOOOO jealous!!! Why can't I find a house like that here in Florida?

K-that house is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

[








My DD's always go to BBB when we go to Disneyworld.  One year they had princess dresses I bought in the park (the night before at WOD because I wasn't sure they'd have their sizes in stock at BBB) and once in mom-made princess themed outfits.  They actually got much more attention in the outfits I made and that made them feel even more special because they didn't look just like all the other girls there.








QUOTE]

Where did you find such a big print of Cinderella for the front of that beautiful outfit?  Where does everyone else find theirs?  Sheet sets?


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> Be careful with satin. Zigzagging the edge will often make the fabric fray and curl and do bad things. Make sure your needle is sharp, I have snagged Joann's satin using a dull needle.



Ok so how do I stop the fabric from fraying?


----------



## minnie2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> If you would like to see what has kept me away from the thread for so long....come peek at my new house (especially if aren't on FB so you haven't already seen my pics on there!)
> 
> I put them in the PTR...link in my siggie.


I LOVE your new house!  Lots of love and happiness in it!


----------



## livndisney

minnie2 said:


> Ok so how do I stop the fabric from fraying?



Are you appliquing or sewing?  If sewing you can use pinking shears to cut down on the fraying. Stich your seam and then pink the edge (not to close to the seam) like 1/4 inch away.


----------



## emcreative

Totally OT but I know someone here will understand.

I made our ADR's right away in the morning on our 90 days out.  The first day, when we get there, we booked the fantasmic dinner package.  We'd wanted Mama Melrose but had to go with Hollywood and Vine to get fantasmic with it.

Today I called to see if it were possible (on a very slim off chance) to push back the dining until later that evening (just in case something goes horribly wrong with our flights, etc).  Now they are telling me that:

1.  We were never booked for Fantasmic, just dinner (at a restaurant we didn't really prefer to eat at any way)

2.  There is nothing available at all now.

I just want to cry.  I know that sounds stupid.  But we have NEVER seen this, and it was how we were going to kick off the first night of our celebration trip.

I'm also tired of this woman on the phone (I refuse to call her a CM, she isnt' acting like one) arguing with me about what I did.  I'm sorry someone there obviously dropped the ball the first time and did not enter it correctly.  I but distinctly remember the conversation when booking it because 1. we had to change restaurants for it and 2. we had to give our credit card number, and I had a long convo with that CM about giving it since we were on the dining plan, and I didn't realize that was how it worked.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> I am SOOOOO jealous!!! Why can't I find a house like that here in Florida?
> 
> K-that house is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You don't really find a lot of Craftsmans in Massachusetts either! It was a rare find.  Even in this economy, there were 31 showings in the 4 days it was on the market.  We had to make an offer the day we saw it and ended up in a bidding war for it with 3 parties!

The yard space is what is really rare here.  Tough to find a backyard that big.  So we gave up house space for the yard.  But that's fine with me.  Randy does the yard work and I don't like to clean  



minnie2 said:


> I LOVE your new house!  Lots of love and happiness in it!



Thank you!!!  You didn't actually look again did you!?!  I'm just boring you now!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> Totally OT but I know someone here will understand.
> 
> I made our ADR's right away in the morning on our 90 days out.  The first day, when we get there, we booked the fantasmic dinner package.  We'd wanted Mama Melrose but had to go with Hollywood and Vine to get fantasmic with it.
> 
> Today I called to see if it were possible (on a very slim off chance) to push back the dining until later that evening (just in case something goes horribly wrong with our flights, etc).  Now they are telling me that:
> 
> 1.  We were never booked for Fantasmic, just dinner (at a restaurant we didn't really prefer to eat at any way)
> 
> 2.  There is nothing available at all now.
> 
> I just want to cry.  I know that sounds stupid.  But we have NEVER seen this, and it was how we were going to kick off the first night of our celebration trip.
> 
> I'm also tired of this woman on the phone (I refuse to call her a CM, she isnt' acting like one) arguing with me about what I did.  I'm sorry someone there obviously dropped the ball the first time and did not enter it correctly.  I but distinctly remember the conversation when booking it because 1. we had to change restaurants for it and 2. we had to give our credit card number, and I had a long convo with that CM about giving it since we were on the dining plan, and I didn't realize that was how it worked.




This is exactly why I'm a crazy person and call to confirm my ADRs the week before.  

That totally stinks.  i know this is very much against Disney rules of etiquette but maybe you could have one adult and the older kids go snag some seats early (if you get there 1/2 hour- 45 minutes early, you'll still get a good seat) and you wait for awhile to join them with the little ones????


----------



## aimeeg

emcreative said:


> Totally OT but I know someone here will understand.
> 
> I made our ADR's right away in the morning on our 90 days out.  The first day, when we get there, we booked the fantasmic dinner package.  We'd wanted Mama Melrose but had to go with Hollywood and Vine to get fantasmic with it.
> 
> Today I called to see if it were possible (on a very slim off chance) to push back the dining until later that evening (just in case something goes horribly wrong with our flights, etc).  Now they are telling me that:
> 
> 1.  We were never booked for Fantasmic, just dinner (at a restaurant we didn't really prefer to eat at any way)
> 
> 2.  There is nothing available at all now.
> 
> I just want to cry.  I know that sounds stupid.  But we have NEVER seen this, and it was how we were going to kick off the first night of our celebration trip.
> 
> I'm also tired of this woman on the phone (I refuse to call her a CM, she isnt' acting like one) arguing with me about what I did.  I'm sorry someone there obviously dropped the ball the first time and did not enter it correctly.  I but distinctly remember the conversation when booking it because 1. we had to change restaurants for it and 2. we had to give our credit card number, and I had a long convo with that CM about giving it since we were on the dining plan, and I didn't realize that was how it worked.



I am so so so sorry!!! I have no advice for you. I wish I did. The same thing happened to us last spring. They did not book my DD for the Wonderland Tea Party or the Pirate Cruise. She had to watch all the kids go to the tea party and did not understand why she was not invited. It broke my heart. Luckily she was able to go a few days later.

I would just call back and try again. Good Luck!


----------



## jenb1023

emcreative said:


> Totally OT but I know someone here will understand.
> 
> I made our ADR's right away in the morning on our 90 days out.  The first day, when we get there, we booked the fantasmic dinner package.  We'd wanted Mama Melrose but had to go with Hollywood and Vine to get fantasmic with it.
> 
> Today I called to see if it were possible (on a very slim off chance) to push back the dining until later that evening (just in case something goes horribly wrong with our flights, etc).  Now they are telling me that:
> 
> 1.  We were never booked for Fantasmic, just dinner (at a restaurant we didn't really prefer to eat at any way)
> 
> 2.  There is nothing available at all now.
> 
> I just want to cry.  I know that sounds stupid.  But we have NEVER seen this, and it was how we were going to kick off the first night of our celebration trip.
> 
> I'm also tired of this woman on the phone (I refuse to call her a CM, she isnt' acting like one) arguing with me about what I did.  I'm sorry someone there obviously dropped the ball the first time and did not enter it correctly.  I but distinctly remember the conversation when booking it because 1. we had to change restaurants for it and 2. we had to give our credit card number, and I had a long convo with that CM about giving it since we were on the dining plan, and I didn't realize that was how it worked.



I am so sorry about the ADR mix-up!  I have a suggestion for you.  On our last trip I didn't want to do the Fantasmic dining pacakge (it takes a lot of time and you still have to get there early or they give away your reserved seats).  We went early and got dinner from the CS food stands across from Fantasmic (there are a few different ones) and then took our trays of food into Fantasmic area to get seats and we ate dinner while waiting for the show to begin.  This insured us getting seats but kept us busy while we are waiting and we didn't waste more touring time by eating before going in.  We weren't the only ones doing this.  When we were done, one of the adults took the trays back out.  I know this doesn't make it better but maybe this would work for you guys.  Good luck!


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> Are you appliquing or sewing?  If sewing you can use pinking shears to cut down on the fraying. Stich your seam and then pink the edge (not to close to the seam) like 1/4 inch away.


ok I guess I need pinking sheers now huh?



emcreative said:


> Totally OT but I know someone here will understand.
> 
> I made our ADR's right away in the morning on our 90 days out.  The first day, when we get there, we booked the fantasmic dinner package.  We'd wanted Mama Melrose but had to go with Hollywood and Vine to get fantasmic with it.
> 
> Today I called to see if it were possible (on a very slim off chance) to push back the dining until later that evening (just in case something goes horribly wrong with our flights, etc).  Now they are telling me that:
> 
> 1.  We were never booked for Fantasmic, just dinner (at a restaurant we didn't really prefer to eat at any way)
> 
> 2.  There is nothing available at all now.
> 
> I just want to cry.  I know that sounds stupid.  But we have NEVER seen this, and it was how we were going to kick off the first night of our celebration trip.
> 
> I'm also tired of this woman on the phone (I refuse to call her a CM, she isnt' acting like one) arguing with me about what I did.  I'm sorry someone there obviously dropped the ball the first time and did not enter it correctly.  I but distinctly remember the conversation when booking it because 1. we had to change restaurants for it and 2. we had to give our credit card number, and I had a long convo with that CM about giving it since we were on the dining plan, and I didn't realize that was how it worked.


Sorry!  So do you ahve earlier ressies and are just nervous about missing them?  If that is the case keep your earlier ressies I ahve heard that even if you are late they can squeeze you in.  At least that is what we where told when we waited for EVER for Chef De France.  We had ressies but alot of people who happened to be late got in before us because there ressies where earlier but they showed up very late!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You don't really find a lot of Craftsmans in Massachusetts either! It was a rare find.  Even in this economy, there were 31 showings in the 4 days it was on the market.  We had to make an offer the day we saw it and ended up in a bidding war for it with 3 parties!
> 
> The yard space is what is really rare here.  Tough to find a backyard that big.  So we gave up house space for the yard.  But that's fine with me.  Randy does the yard work and I don't like to clean
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!  You didn't actually look again did you!?!  I'm just boring you now!


No didn't look again but I didn't want to not wish you well again on here  FYI how are the books coming?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

minnie2 said:


> No didn't look again but I didn't want to not wish you well again on here  FYI how are the books coming?




Oh thank you 

Still on book 1...not getting a lot of reading time in!  Although I actually read it at court this morning and one of my clients kept giving me weird looks.  Maybe the woman's mouth with the blood coming out was concerning her????


----------



## minnie2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Oh thank you
> 
> Still on book 1...not getting a lot of reading time in!  Although I actually read it at court this morning and one of my clients kept giving me weird looks.  Maybe the woman's mouth with the blood coming out was concerning her????


----------



## 3huskymom

I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.


----------



## livndisney

minnie2 said:


> ok I guess I need pinking sheers now huh?



You can buy a pair for under 20.00 and they do come in handy. I have had mine for YEARS and can't tell you how many times I have used them. And nice new ones will pink satin very nicely


You can borrow mine if you want to run to Florida and pick them up


----------



## disneylovinfamily

3huskymom said:


> I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.



What a great idea and I love how it turned out!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

3huskymom said:


> I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.



I love the Disney Dogs!  What a great idea!


----------



## ncmomof2

3huskymom said:


>




So cute!!  That must have taken a long time.  And a great idea~


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> The closest Morgan has ever come to having "curls".  It was her 4 1/2 B-day party. She was still in China for her 4th so we celebrated 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first dresses I made her for pre-school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My! I forgot about this outfit!



I love all the pictures of little Morgan!!! What a cute precious little angel! 

(Don't even TRY telling me different Cindee, you know I won't believe you!)



mommyof3princess said:


> I was lurking and wanted to play along.
> 
> My join date is 7-23-07
> my first post here was in #1 on 8-5-07 it was about how to post pictures
> My first outfit I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. i have not been able to post much but I look every day and I am always in awwwwwwww over everything I see.


Oh, I remember that! So cute! 



kstgelais4 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! I love Emily's hair in these pics. She looks so gown up!!
> 
> Super impressive! I love it! I laugh at the irony of your last sentence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding!!!! You with your super mad sewing skills have never used bias tape on a hem? Get to it! I'm sure it will be fab!!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I love the pics!
> 
> Welcome!!! The red dot is sold at JoAnns!
> 
> I have been lurking for the last couple weeks because I have been working like a mad woman on the house. (Not even any time for facebook!) We are hoping to move in a few weeks so I really want to finish it!! Just so you can see what we started with, and what a ginormous project this has been (hence why you haven't "seen" me!)
> Our charming little farm house. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back




Oh my goodness! You are a very brave woman! I can't wait to see it when you are done! 


livndisney said:


> Tired of Morgan yet? LOL
> 
> Her first Movie: CARS and Cars Spinny dress



Tired of Morgan?? That sentence does not compute!!!  Of course we aren't! 

She is so little in these pictures!! Oh my! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok this is the dress I am making but I don't think I like it - I love the fabric for the top but I don't think I like it with the patchwork bottom(which I am loving how full it is coming out.) I have small red dot but it is not exactly the same color red as the red in the patch work - it is very close but not exact and the white dots are a little bigger. there are the only two prints I have from the set of fabrics - what do you think? I could probably do it if I had something to break up the top & The skirt. Yes I can go out to see if I can find the other fabric or something to match in a solid red or white and remake the bodice but I don't know if I will be able to find something in time to leave me with enough time to finish it tomorrow night for Friday. I probably only need half a yard for a bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddly enought it is kinda growing on me. maybe if I had a red ribbon to go around the waist?



I liked it just the way it is, but I think the ribbon and a daisy are cute ideas. 




VBAndrea said:


> New here and particularly new to this thread.  I was planning on doing BBB with dd and doing the full package.  I have seen a lot of concern on other threads over itchy dresses supplied by BBB, but a lot of people felt that it's so worth doing the full package just for the experience.  I am now thinking I'd rather spend my money on a nice cotton dress (which I *might* be able to make myself), but will that take away from the experience and will dd still want one of the BBB supplied dresses as I read that happens a lot as well?  Obviously there is no way anyone can predict what my fickle dd would do, but I'd liike opinions from those of you who have done BBB both with and without the dress package.
> 
> Second question is not at all related to BBB.  It's a cost factor question.  I can sew but am quite novice.  Most of my things turn out OK, but they take me a lot of time to complete and I haven't done anything in over 2 years probably b/c sewing doesn't come easy to me.  I have seen dresses on etsy for around $25-$30 that I quite like. [edited to add that these inexpensive dresses are simple ones / looks like Carla C's Simply Sweet pattern -- these are NOT princess dresses that I would use for BBB, they are just everyday dresses] Would it be less expensive for me to go with etsy than to make my own?  For example, if I would try a Carla C pattern how much would materials average?  I know if I make my own clothes I will get the staisfaction/pride factor, but I know I also will likely get frustrated along the way and chances are my clothes won't come across as polished as a better seamstress's would.
> 
> And yes, one more question.  I would like to make dd a cotton Cinderella dress for 1900 PF.  How do I dress ds?  He will be almost 8 and is well past the stage where we could get by with Prince Charming (also would my dh puke if I even tried).  I was thinking a light or white polo shirt with nicer khaki pants but I thought it would be really cute to do an iron on patch on the pocket of the mice or something not too girly.  I can not applique.  Problem is I can't find a small iron on applique of the mice.  Any other suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> BTW, I have loved reading through this entire thread the past couple of days and seeing all the amazing creations.  What a talented bunch you are!  My dirty house has been neglected and it will only get worse if I drag my sewing machine out again!



I think making the dresses is a wonderful idea. I made my daughters and two nieces outfits for their BBB day, Heather made Tessa's of course. We never got a great picture of them all together. So, here are some of my favorites from that day!!
Lydia as Giselle





She REALLY liked the Prince!





Casey  wanted a blue Jasmine, as you can see, I don't think she was disapointed not to have a boughten outfit:





Heather even made Sawyer a cute little Prince outfit. Look how excited he was to meet the real Prince!!!!






That makes me laugh so hard everytime I see it! I think it's one of my all time favorite vacation pictures!

Oh, here is a pretty good one of all the girls:





Boring you yet??

Tessa was wearing Cinderella's pink mouse made dress made





Arminda was wearing Cinderella's Ball gown, she is running to her coach and lost her Croc slipper! 





And, of course, Courtney Love was Snow White. Although, I think she was almost as happy about that little purse I got her as the dress! She barely took that purse off the entire trip! 





Sorry, couldn't resist sharing the pictures! 



woodkins said:


> If the boutique owner is willing to take phone orders and ship I would be ordering a few! If you are willing, please pm me the store's info & I would love to call them and see if I can place an order. My dd is 6 & it is hard to find these in the bigger sizes around here without dropping over $100
> Thanks!!! Krysta


If it doesn't work out, let me know, I know where you can get pettiskirts from infant to women's sizes for $44-$46 each.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My DD's always go to BBB when we go to Disneyworld.  One year they had princess dresses I bought in the park (the night before at WOD because I wasn't sure they'd have their sizes in stock at BBB) and once in mom-made princess themed outfits.  They actually got much more attention in the outfits I made and that made them feel even more special because they didn't look just like all the other girls there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Brother from Walmart and I love it!  It has seen a lot of miles!



Jeanne, I just love that outfit!!! It is gorgeous! 



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you all for your replies.  You all have convinced me to attempt my own princess dress for BBB and thank you so much to the poster who suggested dd use their dressing room to change into it.
> 
> I am going to make (gulp!) a Cinderella dress for 1900 PF (probably traditional blue) and will likely dress ds in a blue polo and khaki pants.  He hates characters anyway so not sure we'll be able to get him in any pictures.  I have plenty of time to attempt the dress.
> 
> For BBB I will let dd pick which princess she wants and try to make something as well.  If she selects Belle I will do a simple version (short dress with leggings under for practicality of walking around the park afterward).  I am hoping to do BBB in the morning (and will now just do the least expensive package) and then PSD at Akershus for lunch or dinner.
> 
> I did order a custom Nemo outfit for Epcot (and may make a trip to AK that day just for the Nemo show), will do a simple Minnie black and red outfit for MK, an animal print for AK, perhaps Cars theme for DHS and still need to come up with something for MVMCP.  I likely won't really get started on anything until the kids are back in school again.  My dh works long hours and often is gone (military) and the last place I want to drag the kids is to a fabric store that I want to spend hours at.  So be patient and stay tuned, hopefully in mid Sept I can post photos of my first creation!
> 
> And if you all would share what pattern you use for a Cinderella dress I'd appreciate that as well.
> 
> Thanks again ladies (and Tom whoever you are!).



For Cinderella's dress, I really like the look of Carla's Precious Dress. It isnt' too hard, but if you want something easier, the Portrait Peasant is cute for that too. Courtney's Snow White outfit was the Portrait Peasant. Arminda's Cinderella was a commercial pattern (PITB!) because I hadn't convinced Carla to make the Precious Dress pattern yet, but it is very similar to what it would look like. 



Rebecuberduber said:


> I did it!  I did my first applique!!!   (Can you tell I"m proud of myself?)  It came out really good, too!  Well, I mean, there's certainly area for improvement, but I expected it to be a total mess my first time.  Heather's tut made it so easy, though!  Thank you, Heather!  I just gotta sew up the dress, now, and then I can post pictures!



YEAH!!! I can't wait to see it! 



3huskymom said:


> I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.



That is adorable!!! What a cute idea!!!! And, there is that fabric taunting me again!!! I sure wish I had at least bought SOME of it when I saw it!


----------



## minnie2

3huskymom said:


> I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.


Darling!



livndisney said:


> You can buy a pair for under 20.00 and they do come in handy. I have had mine for YEARS and can't tell you how many times I have used them. And nice new ones will pink satin very nicely
> 
> 
> You can borrow mine if you want to run to Florida and pick them up


Sure I will be right over!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> If you would like to see what has kept me away from the thread for so long....come peek at my new house (especially if aren't on FB so you haven't already seen my pics on there!)
> 
> I put them in the PTR...link in my siggie.


Beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!!!



emcreative said:


> Totally OT but I know someone here will understand.
> 
> I made our ADR's right away in the morning on our 90 days out.  The first day, when we get there, we booked the fantasmic dinner package.  We'd wanted Mama Melrose but had to go with Hollywood and Vine to get fantasmic with it.
> 
> Today I called to see if it were possible (on a very slim off chance) to push back the dining until later that evening (just in case something goes horribly wrong with our flights, etc).  Now they are telling me that:
> 
> 1.  We were never booked for Fantasmic, just dinner (at a restaurant we didn't really prefer to eat at any way)
> 
> 2.  There is nothing available at all now.
> 
> I just want to cry.  I know that sounds stupid.  But we have NEVER seen this, and it was how we were going to kick off the first night of our celebration trip.
> 
> I'm also tired of this woman on the phone (I refuse to call her a CM, she isnt' acting like one) arguing with me about what I did.  I'm sorry someone there obviously dropped the ball the first time and did not enter it correctly.  I but distinctly remember the conversation when booking it because 1. we had to change restaurants for it and 2. we had to give our credit card number, and I had a long convo with that CM about giving it since we were on the dining plan, and I didn't realize that was how it worked.


I am so sorry.  I would absolutely call back and ask to speak to a supervisor.  If they won't do anything for you I would still try for Fantasmic!  I like the idea of bringing in counter service for dinner to help occupy the time.  You do still have to arrive about 45 minutes early even with the dinner package.



3huskymom said:


> I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.



WOW!!!!!  Cute pirate outfit but I really  LOVE the Disney Dogs outfit!  My DD(6) would absolutely flip for that!  I'm hoping to make her a Dug outfit for our trip but would you look at my ticker?  I have to get moving!  AND we are doing a 2 night trip to Cape Cod with my DH's family before WDW.  I was hoping to make tunics for that trip.  I really have to get going!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

teresajoy said:


> I found the first outfit I posted on this thread. Not the first outfit I ever made, but the first one I posted.
> 
> *"Here is the My Little Pony Skirt I made for Lydia the other day. I've had the material forever, and kept promising to make her something out of it. You guys inspired me to finally do it! Lydia thanks you all!
> 
> I was going to put two layers of elastic in the waist, but then I decided I liked the ruffled look. However, when I asked Lydia if she liked it like that, she said she did not. So, I said, "What kind of little girl doesn't like ruffles." To which she replied, "This kind of little girl right here, Lydia!" But, after she tried it on, she changed her mind, and the ruffle stayed! I also machine stitched the Pony's names to the bottom. I haven't been using this machine long though, so I'm not too good at that part yet! But, Lydia loved it. She also wanted, "More decorations", so I put on the ribbons, and then some flower stitching at the top. She still wants more decorations though!
> 
> Well, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is Lydia wearing it. Even though the picture is fuzzy, feel free to tell me how adorable she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*​


Cute skirt.  Lydia is adorable in it.


livndisney said:


> One of the first dresses I made her for pre-school.



I love the dress. She is such a cutie pie.
By the way, I have that same flooring in my kitchen.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> I love all the pictures of little Morgan!!! What a cute precious little angel!
> 
> (Don't even TRY telling me different Cindee, you know I won't believe you!)



Cough Cough  

yeah ummmmmm Check your PM in a minute I am sending you a pic LOL


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I've been working on making Cinderella's pink gown today from the simply sweet pattern.  But I am not sure how to make fabric bows.  I'm sure it is something simple and I am analyzing it too much, but can someone please give me some advice on how to make those?  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

jham said:


> She is SOOOO cute!
> 
> Yay!  More Morgan!  That dress is so spinny and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> cute outfits!  I love ladybugs!  DD11 is nicknamed Jaydiebug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD's always go to BBB when we go to Disneyworld.  One year they had princess dresses I bought in the park (the night before at WOD because I wasn't sure they'd have their sizes in stock at BBB) and once in mom-made princess themed outfits.  They actually got much more attention in the outfits I made and that made them feel even more special because they didn't look just like all the other girls there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Brother from Walmart and I love it!  It has seen a lot of miles!



Oh, my goodness, I love this!



3huskymom said:


> I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.


Those are great!  I especially like the dog outfit; so creative!!


teresajoy said:


> I love all the pictures of little Morgan!!! What a cute precious little angel!
> 
> 
> I think making the dresses is a wonderful idea. I made my daughters and two nieces outfits for their BBB day, Heather made Tessa's of course. We never got a great picture of them all together. So, here are some of my favorites from that day!!
> Lydia as Giselle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She REALLY liked the Prince!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casey  wanted a blue Jasmine, as you can see, I don't think she was disapointed not to have a boughten outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather even made Sawyer a cute little Prince outfit. Look how excited he was to meet the real Prince!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me laugh so hard everytime I see it! I think it's one of my all time favorite vacation pictures!
> 
> Oh, here is a pretty good one of all the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring you yet??
> 
> Tessa was wearing Cinderella's pink mouse made dress made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda was wearing Cinderella's Ball gown, she is running to her coach and lost her Croc slipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, Courtney Love was Snow White. Although, I think she was almost as happy about that little purse I got her as the dress! She barely took that purse off the entire trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist sharing the pictures!
> 
> 
> If it doesn't work out, let me know, I know where you can get pettiskirts from infant to women's sizes for $44-$46 each.
> 
> 
> Jeanne, I just love that outfit!!! It is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> For Cinderella's dress, I really like the look of Carla's Precious Dress. It isnt' too hard, but if you want something easier, the Portrait Peasant is cute for that too. Courtney's Snow White outfit was the Portrait Peasant. Arminda's Cinderella was a commercial pattern (PITB!) because I hadn't convinced Carla to make the Precious Dress pattern yet, but it is very similar to what it would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH!!! I can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> That is adorable!!! What a cute idea!!!! And, there is that fabric taunting me again!!! I sure wish I had at least bought SOME of it when I saw it!



I love the dresses, espeicially the Giselle and mouse made cinderella; but they're all gorgeous!  Please pm me the link for the pettis if you can


----------



## Stephres

3huskymom said:


>



I love the dog dress! What a cute idea!



livndisney said:


> You can buy a pair for under 20.00 and they do come in handy. I have had mine for YEARS and can't tell you how many times I have used them. And nice new ones will pink satin very nicely



I use my pinking shears all the time! Whenever I am sewing on a curve and it directions say the clip the curves I use my pinking shears instead. I was about to write about them on my blog, lol!

I made a little Hello Kitty purse today (with my pinking shears) but I was informed I forgot the whiskers!


----------



## littlepeppers

Threw this together from bandanas for my godchild.  It was so easy..


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Totally OT but I know someone here will understand.
> 
> I made our ADR's right away in the morning on our 90 days out.  The first day, when we get there, we booked the fantasmic dinner package.  We'd wanted Mama Melrose but had to go with Hollywood and Vine to get fantasmic with it.
> 
> Today I called to see if it were possible (on a very slim off chance) to push back the dining until later that evening (just in case something goes horribly wrong with our flights, etc).  Now they are telling me that:
> 
> 1.  We were never booked for Fantasmic, just dinner (at a restaurant we didn't really prefer to eat at any way)
> 
> 2.  There is nothing available at all now.
> 
> I just want to cry.  I know that sounds stupid.  But we have NEVER seen this, and it was how we were going to kick off the first night of our celebration trip.
> 
> I'm also tired of this woman on the phone (I refuse to call her a CM, she isnt' acting like one) arguing with me about what I did.  I'm sorry someone there obviously dropped the ball the first time and did not enter it correctly.  I but distinctly remember the conversation when booking it because 1. we had to change restaurants for it and 2. we had to give our credit card number, and I had a long convo with that CM about giving it since we were on the dining plan, and I didn't realize that was how it worked.



I think I'd have to call back and ask for a supervisor and tell them exactly what you just wrote to us.  Good luck.


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> I think making the dresses is a wonderful idea. I made my daughters and two nieces outfits for their BBB day, Heather made Tessa's of course. We never got a great picture of them all together. So, here are some of my favorites from that day!!
> Lydia as Giselle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She REALLY liked the Prince!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casey  wanted a blue Jasmine, as you can see, I don't think she was disapointed not to have a boughten outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather even made Sawyer a cute little Prince outfit. Look how excited he was to meet the real Prince!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me laugh so hard everytime I see it! I think it's one of my all time favorite vacation pictures!
> 
> Oh, here is a pretty good one of all the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring you yet??
> 
> Tessa was wearing Cinderella's pink mouse made dress made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda was wearing Cinderella's Ball gown, she is running to her coach and lost her Croc slipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, Courtney Love was Snow White. Although, I think she was almost as happy about that little purse I got her as the dress! She barely took that purse off the entire trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist sharing the pictures!
> 
> 
> For Cinderella's dress, I really like the look of Carla's Precious Dress. It isnt' too hard, but if you want something easier, the Portrait Peasant is cute for that too. Courtney's Snow White outfit was the Portrait Peasant. Arminda's Cinderella was a commercial pattern (PITB!) because I hadn't convinced Carla to make the Precious Dress pattern yet, but it is very similar to what it would look like.


 
LOVE the Giselle!  I think it's my favorite, though I really like Tessa's too.  LOL at losing the precious glass croc!  But the best has to be the picture of Sawyer and Prince Charming ~ way too cute!!!!

I have to dig through my patterns.  I bought a bunch of e-bay a couple of years ago.  Most were infant and toddler but I think there was also a princess dress set (definitely would be a commercial pattern though and I'm really interested in trying some of Carla's).


----------



## aimeeg

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I've been working on making Cinderella's pink gown today from the simply sweet pattern.  But I am not sure how to make fabric bows.  I'm sure it is something simple and I am analyzing it too much, but can someone please give me some advice on how to make those?  Thank you so much!!!!




Here is my suggestions- By them at Walmart!!! They are not expensive and you can just sew them in place. I actually just bought two more packs to make my youngest this dress.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

wanted to share my 1st creation for our trip.  I still need to do a matching set for Russell.  Roseanna was fun on this photo shoot and even found her inner beast   Ready for too many Roseannas????


----------



## VBAndrea

3huskymom said:


> I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.



Absolutely adore the dogs


----------



## eeyore3847

disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my 1st creation for our trip.  I still need to do a matching set for Russell.  Roseanna was fun on this photo shoot and even found her inner beast   Ready for too many Roseannas????



Love the colors of the set! Just adorable!


----------



## sheridee32

emcreative said:


> Totally OT but I know someone here will understand.
> 
> I made our ADR's right away in the morning on our 90 days out.  The first day, when we get there, we booked the fantasmic dinner package.  We'd wanted Mama Melrose but had to go with Hollywood and Vine to get fantasmic with it.
> 
> Today I called to see if it were possible (on a very slim off chance) to push back the dining until later that evening (just in case something goes horribly wrong with our flights, etc).  Now they are telling me that:
> 
> 1.  We were never booked for Fantasmic, just dinner (at a restaurant we didn't really prefer to eat at any way)
> 
> 2.  There is nothing available at all now.
> 
> I just want to cry.  I know that sounds stupid.  But we have NEVER seen this, and it was how we were going to kick off the first night of our celebration trip.
> 
> I'm also tired of this woman on the phone (I refuse to call her a CM, she isnt' acting like one) arguing with me about what I did.  I'm sorry someone there obviously dropped the ball the first time and did not enter it correctly.  I but distinctly remember the conversation when booking it because 1. we had to change restaurants for it and 2. we had to give our credit card number, and I had a long convo with that CM about giving it since we were on the dining plan, and I didn't realize that was how it worked.



They should have given you a confirmation number when you booked everything when i did ours i was given a number for each one if you have these numbers call back give them to the cm and if they still sy they arent there talk to a supervisors


----------



## VBAndrea

disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my 1st creation for our trip.  I still need to do a matching set for Russell.  Roseanna was fun on this photo shoot and even found her inner beast   Ready for too many Roseannas????



What a sweet dress!  Your model makes it all the nicer.  My dd has dark hair and the dark brown eyes like yours and she's sitting on my lap right now and asked if she could wear that dress when she goes to the jungle.  I think I've been showing her too many outfit ideas for our Disney trip.


----------



## lovesdumbo

littlepeppers said:


> Threw this together from bandanas for my godchild.  It was so easy..


Adorable!  Looks so nice & cool!



disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my 1st creation for our trip.  I still need to do a matching set for Russell.  Roseanna was fun on this photo shoot and even found her inner beast   Ready for too many Roseannas????



WOW!  Love that!  Love the colors!  Is that Kaa on the back with King Louie?


----------



## aimeeg

disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my 1st creation for our trip.  I still need to do a matching set for Russell.  Roseanna was fun on this photo shoot and even found her inner beast   Ready for too many Roseannas????



This is just beautiful. I love the colors you picked and the style of dress. I have had this pattern for a while and I so want to make it now! The dress brings out your dd's eyes perfectly!

I have been struggling all day. I had to toss a tank about 27/30 steps into the applique. My girls decided no one wanted a certain Muppet dress. I have to redo the whole design and I am stuck! UGH!!! 

Tonight I decided to do something a little fun.


----------



## NiniMorris

I am doing a happy dance!

I just got my Enbrel from the pharmacy!  What has that got to do with sewing you ask?  Good question!  I should now be able to sew for longer than 15  minutes before I start to hurt...and be able to sew every day instead of every third day!  I am SO looking forward to my first injection tomorrow morning...even though it takes a few weeks to take full effect...I can hardly wait!  

Now if that dang ruffler would just come in.....



N


----------



## Stephres

disneylovinfamily said:


>



Does that child get prettier every time I see her? I love the green and brown and the applique work is beautiful. 



NiniMorris said:


> I am doing a happy dance!
> 
> I just got my Enbrel from the pharmacy!  What has that got to do with sewing you ask?  Good question!  I should now be able to sew for longer than 15  minutes before I start to hurt...and be able to sew every day instead of every third day!  I am SO looking forward to my first injection tomorrow morning...even though it takes a few weeks to take full effect...I can hardly wait!



I am so happy for you not to be hurting!  Hope it works sooner than a few weeks!


----------



## woodkins

aimeeg said:


> Tonight I decided to do something a little fun.



WOW..I LOVE the black and pink. My almost 7yr old is getting too cool to wear princess clothes, but said "Mom I would totally rock that outfit" (you can't make up the stuff that comes out of her mouth!
Great job!


----------



## ireland_nicole

littlepeppers said:


> Threw this together from bandanas for my godchild.  It was so easy..



super cute for summer!



disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my 1st creation for our trip.  I still need to do a matching set for Russell.  Roseanna was fun on this photo shoot and even found her inner beast   Ready for too many Roseannas????


I love, love, love this set!  It is too awesome!


aimeeg said:


> This is just beautiful. I love the colors you picked and the style of dress. I have had this pattern for a while and I so want to make it now! The dress brings out your dd's eyes perfectly!
> 
> I have been struggling all day. I had to toss a tank about 27/30 steps into the applique. My girls decided no one wanted a certain Muppet dress. I have to redo the whole design and I am stuck! UGH!!!
> 
> Tonight I decided to do something a little fun.


I love it!


NiniMorris said:


> I am doing a happy dance!
> 
> I just got my Enbrel from the pharmacy!  What has that got to do with sewing you ask?  Good question!  I should now be able to sew for longer than 15  minutes before I start to hurt...and be able to sew every day instead of every third day!  I am SO looking forward to my first injection tomorrow morning...even though it takes a few weeks to take full effect...I can hardly wait!
> 
> Now if that dang ruffler would just come in.....
> 
> 
> 
> N



Congrats!  Getting on the right med makes all the difference!


----------



## aimeeg

woodkins said:


> WOW..I LOVE the black and pink. My almost 7yr old is getting too cool to wear princess clothes, but said "Mom I would totally rock that outfit" (you can't make up the stuff that comes out of her mouth!
> Great job!



That is a fantastic compliment!!! 



NiniMorris said:


> I am doing a happy dance!
> 
> I just got my Enbrel from the pharmacy!  What has that got to do with sewing you ask?  Good question!  I should now be able to sew for longer than 15  minutes before I start to hurt...and be able to sew every day instead of every third day!  I am SO looking forward to my first injection tomorrow morning...even though it takes a few weeks to take full effect...I can hardly wait!
> 
> Now if that dang ruffler would just come in.....
> 
> 
> 
> N



I am so happy for you. My Mom has RA. She was on Enbrel about 12ish years ago. I remember the day after her first shot she put her foot on the counter. I about fainted. It was one of the happiest days of my life!! Fingers Crossed for many pain free years ahead!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

aimeeg said:


>


I know a 7 year old that would flip for something like that.


----------



## TinaLala

Okay ladies and gents you have inspired me!  I went downstairs into the dungeon - sewing room and made what started out to be a stripe skirt and then ended up being a summer dress.  Unfortunately it looks more like it will fit DD10 instead of DD7, but when I find my camera and someone tries it on I will post a picture.  It doesn't exactly match nicely, but it's got butterflies on it and it's cute.  I think I'm back to Joanne's tomorrow to make some stripe skirts for DDs - they were super cute and easy!  Now I know why you guys all make them so fast!!


----------



## troijka

revrob said:


> The selvage says that the fabric is called "polly paisley"  hope that helps!



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

emcreative said:


> Totally OT but I know someone here will understand.
> 
> I made our ADR's right away in the morning on our 90 days out.  The first day, when we get there, we booked the fantasmic dinner package.  We'd wanted Mama Melrose but had to go with Hollywood and Vine to get fantasmic with it.
> 
> Today I called to see if it were possible (on a very slim off chance) to push back the dining until later that evening (just in case something goes horribly wrong with our flights, etc).  Now they are telling me that:
> 
> 1.  We were never booked for Fantasmic, just dinner (at a restaurant we didn't really prefer to eat at any way)
> 
> 2.  There is nothing available at all now.
> 
> I just want to cry.  I know that sounds stupid.  But we have NEVER seen this, and it was how we were going to kick off the first night of our celebration trip.
> 
> I'm also tired of this woman on the phone (I refuse to call her a CM, she isnt' acting like one) arguing with me about what I did.  I'm sorry someone there obviously dropped the ball the first time and did not enter it correctly.  I but distinctly remember the conversation when booking it because 1. we had to change restaurants for it and 2. we had to give our credit card number, and I had a long convo with that CM about giving it since we were on the dining plan, and I didn't realize that was how it worked.



I had a similar thing happen my last trip--I booked the family tour on my brother's b-day & arranged our entire trip around it.  When we went to check in they told us we booked it for the following day.  Umm, hello, I know what day I said.  That's what they had down for our reservation # though, so the CM must have typed in the wrong date.  That's the prob with phone ressies, you have no way to know if they actually typed the right thing in the computer or not



3huskymom said:


> I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.



love the dog inspired dress!



			
				teresajoy said:
			
		

> Heather even made Sawyer a cute little Prince outfit. Look how excited he was to meet the real Prince!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me laugh so hard everytime I see it! I think it's one of my all time favorite vacation pictures!



That is too funny!


----------



## lovesdumbo

aimeeg said:


> I have been struggling all day. I had to toss a tank about 27/30 steps into the applique. My girls decided no one wanted a certain Muppet dress. I have to redo the whole design and I am stuck! UGH!!!
> 
> Tonight I decided to do something a little fun.


That is really cool!!!



NiniMorris said:


> I am doing a happy dance!
> 
> I just got my Enbrel from the pharmacy!  What has that got to do with sewing you ask?  Good question!  I should now be able to sew for longer than 15  minutes before I start to hurt...and be able to sew every day instead of every third day!  I am SO looking forward to my first injection tomorrow morning...even though it takes a few weeks to take full effect...I can hardly wait!
> 
> Now if that dang ruffler would just come in.....
> 
> 
> 
> N


Hope you get quick relief with the Enbrel!!!


----------



## teresajoy

aimeeg said:


> Here is my suggestions- By them at Walmart!!! They are not expensive and you can just sew them in place. I actually just bought two more packs to make my youngest this dress.



Cute pictures Aimee! I like seeing your husband in the background there. He actually looks like he is having fun! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my 1st creation for our trip.  I still need to do a matching set for Russell.  Roseanna was fun on this photo shoot and even found her inner beast   Ready for too many Roseannas????



I LOVE this!!!! 


aimeeg said:


> This is just beautiful. I love the colors you picked and the style of dress. I have had this pattern for a while and I so want to make it now! The dress brings out your dd's eyes perfectly!
> 
> I have been struggling all day. I had to toss a tank about 27/30 steps into the applique. My girls decided no one wanted a certain Muppet dress. I have to redo the whole design and I am stuck! UGH!!!
> 
> Tonight I decided to do something a little fun.


That is fun Aimee! What Muppet dress were you working on?


NiniMorris said:


> I am doing a happy dance!
> 
> I just got my Enbrel from the pharmacy!  What has that got to do with sewing you ask?  Good question!  I should now be able to sew for longer than 15  minutes before I start to hurt...and be able to sew every day instead of every third day!  I am SO looking forward to my first injection tomorrow morning...even though it takes a few weeks to take full effect...I can hardly wait!
> 
> Now if that dang ruffler would just come in.....
> 
> 
> 
> N



I'm happy for you! 



woodkins said:


> WOW..I LOVE the black and pink. My almost 7yr old is getting too cool to wear princess clothes, but said "Mom I would totally rock that outfit" (you can't make up the stuff that comes out of her mouth!
> Great job!



WHAT??? A 6 year old too cool for princess?? We need an intervention! 



aimeeg said:


> That is a fantastic compliment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy for you. My Mom has RA. She was on Enbrel about 12ish years ago. I remember the day after her first shot she put her foot on the counter. I about fainted. It was one of the happiest days of my life!! Fingers Crossed for many pain free years ahead!!!



That is so cool about your Mom, I'm glad she got relief! And, what a sweet daughter you are to say it was one of the best days of your life!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

eeyore3847 said:


> Love the colors of the set! Just adorable!



thanks so much!  I am really into brown/color combos right now.  They just look so good on Roseanna.



VBAndrea said:


> What a sweet dress!  Your model makes it all the nicer.  My dd has dark hair and the dark brown eyes like yours and she's sitting on my lap right now and asked if she could wear that dress when she goes to the jungle.  I think I've been showing her too many outfit ideas for our Disney trip.



Thanks so much!  about your DD.  That is why ROseanna is not allowed in here when I look at this thread.  She loves to shop here and tell me what I MUST make her.



lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!  Love that!  Love the colors!  Is that Kaa on the back with King Louie?



yes it is.  here are closeups of the appliques.








aimeeg said:


> This is just beautiful. I love the colors you picked and the style of dress. I have had this pattern for a while and I so want to make it now! The dress brings out your dd's eyes perfectly!
> 
> I have been struggling all day. I had to toss a tank about 27/30 steps into the applique. My girls decided no one wanted a certain Muppet dress. I have to redo the whole design and I am stuck! UGH!!!
> 
> Tonight I decided to do something a little fun.



thanks so much!

AND WOWIE WOW WOW!!!!  I love your set!  It is so hip for an older girl too!



Stephres said:


> Does that child get prettier every time I see her? I love the green and brown and the applique work is beautiful.



Thanks so much!  You are the sweetest!  



teresajoy said:


> I LOVE this!!!!



thanks Teresa!


----------



## Picabo

NiniMorris said:


> I am doing a happy dance!
> 
> I just got my Enbrel from the pharmacy!  What has that got to do with sewing you ask?  Good question!  I should now be able to sew for longer than 15  minutes before I start to hurt...and be able to sew every day instead of every third day!  I am SO looking forward to my first injection tomorrow morning...even though it takes a few weeks to take full effect...I can hardly wait!
> 
> Now if that dang ruffler would just come in.....
> 
> 
> 
> N



I'm curious why you take Enbrel...not being nosey but my husband also takes it so naturally I'm now curious.  He has ankylosing spondylitis and, honestly, the medication doesn't help him much.  Or maybe it does - the doc told him there was nothing they can do to RESERVE the damage but the Enbrel should prevent it from getting worse.  Of course now (18mos later) his back is so sore and stiff all the time he can hardly get up once he's layed down.  UGH!  Anyhow - just curious to see if we can swap ideas.


----------



## emcreative

Thanks everyone about the ressie.  We had the res number and of course they found it, but the previous CM had reserved our dinner only,  not the fantasmic package.  I knew it was their mistake, not ours, because we'd wanted to eat at Mama Melrose and have the package and it was booked, so the CM suggested the fantasmic package at Hollywood and Vine.  We wouldn't have even made a reservation for H&V otherwise.  But at least someone or other (most likely a supervisor) got it fixed.  I know in the totality of life it's no big deal, but to have everything so carefully planned out and then it get all messed up was frustratiing.

The good news was we decided to try to get the late HoopdeDoo show and not only were we able to (on the same day we had previously, but a later time) but because we decided to do the late show we could get front row seats on our dining plan (the earlier two shows you can only get level 2 and 3 seats). Woot!

Nini I really hope the Embrel helps.  I have Lupus/Fibro and was just talking with someone today about how I've noticed it really impacts when/if/how long I can sew.  I'll have my fingers *mentally* crossed for ya!


And I didn't write it down like I should, but I loved the "Wild" set Rosanna was adorable, and I'm totally in love with the black/pink Cindy set.  I wish I'd seen something like that for my 12 year old Twilighter to wear to the castle!!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

I made my first applique!  We've always called Ava our little piggy because she was born year of the pig on the Chinese calender (my husband's half Chinese).  We're not really into the zodiac stuff, but her Chinese relatives always send her piggy jewelry and things so it kind of caught on.  Anyway, so, appropriately, I made her a piggy applique.  The dress is just a t-shirt dress (is that what you call it?  Where you sew a skirt onto an old t-shirt?).  I just wanted to do something simple in case the applique didn't turn out.  I think I'm happy with it, though!  






Of course big brother had to pose, too.  They can't resist the camera.  I actually shot about 30 pics of them this afternoon because once i got them started they kept striking new poses for me, saying "take a picture, now!  And now!  And take a picture of me doing this!"


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Thanks for your suggestion about buying bows!  Yours looks great!  But.....I would really like to make bows with the fabric.  Can anyone tell me how to make fabric bows to put on the pink cinderella dress?  Or can someone point me in the right direction?  Thanks!


----------



## lovesdumbo

disneylovinfamily said:


> yes it is.  here are closeups of the appliques.


WOW!!!  And Shere Khan too!!!! LOVE it!!!!!



emcreative said:


> Thanks everyone about the ressie.  We had the res number and of course they found it, but the previous CM had reserved our dinner only,  not the fantasmic package.  I knew it was their mistake, not ours, because we'd wanted to eat at Mama Melrose and have the package and it was booked, so the CM suggested the fantasmic package at Hollywood and Vine.  We wouldn't have even made a reservation for H&V otherwise.  But at least someone or other (most likely a supervisor) got it fixed.  I know in the totality of life it's no big deal, but to have everything so carefully planned out and then it get all messed up was frustratiing.
> 
> The good news was we decided to try to get the late HoopdeDoo show and not only were we able to (on the same day we had previously, but a later time) but because we decided to do the late show we could get front row seats on our dining plan (the earlier two shows you can only get level 2 and 3 seats). Woot!


Glad you got your Fantasmic! package back.  I know H&V tends to get bad reviews but I've been there twice and thought it was fine.  We are doing H&V package too because we couldn't get Mama Melrose.  Congrats on Hoop de Doo too!



Rebecuberduber said:


>


What a great photo!  Cute outfit too!  Great job on your first applique!  And don't you just love digital photography?


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> This is just beautiful. I love the colors you picked and the style of dress. I have had this pattern for a while and I so want to make it now! The dress brings out your dd's eyes perfectly!
> 
> I have been struggling all day. I had to toss a tank about 27/30 steps into the applique. My girls decided no one wanted a certain Muppet dress. I have to redo the whole design and I am stuck! UGH!!!
> 
> Tonight I decided to do something a little fun.



LOVE this.  Very unique, and so cool for an older girl.  I have that design but I've never used it because I don't really like her eyes - but it looks great the way you did it!  So cool!


----------



## jeniamt

disneylovinfamily said:


> Watch out, this site can get addicting!  I am going to be at the same resort, the same week!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!!!!  Yes the pattern is from YCMT.   Yes, I did those with needle and thread, by hand.  I still can believe it!








revrob said:


> My mom just called a few minutes ago.  She and my dad have AbbyGrace at WDW right now.  Today they are at Epcot.  I had sent all of her outfits labelled in ziploc bags so she would put the right outfits on the right days.  WELL... this morning my mom called and said "This dress is so cute!  Where on earth did you ever get this fabric?"  Today she was supposed to wear the Mulan dress that Cindee made her.  So, I'm thinking, "well, I didn't make it!  And it's solid colored cotton - not real hard to find!"  Mom says, "NO!  It has Chinese children all over it!"  That's when I realize that she has on the wrong dress!  She is wearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear that Sunday to church after they get home.  Whatever.  No big deal, I guess.
> SO, my mom just calls and tells me that they took AbbyGrace to see Mulan.  When the character assistant saw her he said, "well, technically, she's finished after this family, but stick around!  I'm SURE she wants to see you!"  After Mulan finished with her last family, she spent time with AbbyGrace, and took her by the hand and went back to the China pavillion and took pictures for my parents and the photopass guy all along the way.  It reminded me of the story that Cindee told us all of her Morgan with Mulan.  Now it looks like I'm gonna have similar pictures, but with AbbyGrace in the above dress.  I can't wait to see them!  Mom was so excited and so touched.



I love that dress, I bought the pattern after you first posted it but haven't made it yet.  Amazing story!



3huskymom said:


> Weaver's north of Lititz is really nice now that they expanded a few years ago. I found a lot of Disney prints there after the Lancaster quilt show. I think they stocked up on them before that. Count me in for a shopping buddy! BTW, I live in eastern Lebanon county.



Hey, don't count me out!  I'm only 2 hours away (maybe less) from York! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow, you all are chatty today!  I have been busy making a dress.  I am not thrilled with the results.  I cased the pink minnie fabric idea and made a dress.  It is my first thing I made with my serger.  Do you all stick everything before you serge or just serge?  I am not happy with how the gathering turned out after I serged and I think I will go back to shirring the back because I don't like how the cased elastic ended up looking.  What do you think?
> 
> Here it is:



I love it, looks awesome!



my*2*angels said:


> I finally started customs for our trip in October.  Here is Minnie and Sleeping Booty! (that is what my 2yo calls her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the front!



Beautiful, might need to case it.  Evelyn wants a SB dress so badly but I'm not in the mood for another full princess gown!



xdanielleax said:


> Okay.  I have a question.  I'm making a patchwork tier skirt right now.  I've just used my serger to connect all the patches and then ruffled my bottom tier with my ruffler foot on my sewing machine.  I am now ready to attach the ruffles to the bottom tier of the skirt.  Can I serge it to the bottom?  Or will it makes the ruffles come undone while it's cutting?  I just don't want to mess it up.  I love my serger!  This is the 1st time I've used it to sew and it makes everything go so much quicker!  Thanks in advance!



My serger would never be able handle the bulk of a ruffle.  I attach the ruffle w/ my sewing machine and then finish the seam with my serger but pull the top blade up.



Stephres said:


> Love all the little girls in their customs! Such cute stuff posted lately.
> 
> My three day project is finally done. This is so embarassing but I am a fan of the makeover shows so here is my closet before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like more details, click "my blog" in my signature.
> 
> Here is what is next:



When can you come to my place?



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Need quick Opinions.....
> 
> I am using the ladybug patchwork fabric from Walmart that a lot of people really liked from early this summer - it had quite a few coordiantes - I have the black with red & white plaid hearts (bodice is made of this) small white on red minnie dot, & i think I have small white on black minnie dot. which do I use for the ruffle on the borrom of the skirt? the rest of the skirt is the patchwork blocks. I barely had enough for that.  What do you think? I have the hearts cut and ready to sew for the ruffle but didn't know if it would be too much of the heart since the bodice is all hearts.



I'm confused, post pictures of everything you are thinking of if you still need help.  



aimeeg said:


> I need to replace my Singer and most likely will get the Brother. The Singer is a good starter serger. I just have worn it out!!! I am not sure what serger Jess has but I know she likes it a lot. Also, Dawn loves her serger. It's a huskylock. I think she found a great deal on
> 
> Have fun shopping!!



Like I said above, my serger is limited.  Got it at Joanne's and it is great for sewing and finishing seams.  Makes stripwork and patchwork skirts in a jiffy.  But, it can really only handle 2 layers of fabric at a time... attaching a ruffle, forget about it.  It just can't cut through that much bulk.  Like I said, I often pull the blade up so it doesn't get all jammed and crazy.



troijka said:


> Hi, I know someone asked a while ago for a Vida tute...did I miss it?  Can someone please point me in the right direction???
> Thanks,
> Christi



Oh, I have it... just need to charge my camera to get the pics off of it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Rebecuberduber said:


> I made my first applique!  We've always called Ava our little piggy because she was born year of the pig on the Chinese calender (my husband's half Chinese).  We're not really into the zodiac stuff, but her Chinese relatives always send her piggy jewelry and things so it kind of caught on.  Anyway, so, appropriately, I made her a piggy applique.  The dress is just a t-shirt dress (is that what you call it?  Where you sew a skirt onto an old t-shirt?).  I just wanted to do something simple in case the applique didn't turn out.  I think I'm happy with it, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course big brother had to pose, too.  They can't resist the camera.  I actually shot about 30 pics of them this afternoon because once i got them started they kept striking new poses for me, saying "take a picture, now!  And now!  And take a picture of me doing this!"



Cute; great job!


----------



## NiniMorris

Picabo said:


> I'm curious why you take Enbrel...not being nosey but my husband also takes it so naturally I'm now curious.  He has ankylosing spondylitis and, honestly, the medication doesn't help him much.  Or maybe it does - the doc told him there was nothing they can do to RESERVE the damage but the Enbrel should prevent it from getting worse.  Of course now (18mos later) his back is so sore and stiff all the time he can hardly get up once he's layed down.  UGH!  Anyhow - just curious to see if we can swap ideas.



I have psoriatic arthritis.  Was first diagnosed with JA when I was 6.  In my 30's I got worse and after several months of tests it ws determined I had PA.  In the beginning stages it effects the extremities mainly.  It has now progressed to my upper spine.  

I started taking Enbrel about 5 or 6 years ago.  There was a dramatic difference within a few weeks.  Four years ago I lost my job (and the great insurance that came with it) With just my husband's insurnce the co pay was several hundred dollars, so I had to quit taking it.  

I have been working with my doctor to get back on it for 6 months!  I am so excited to have it again, especially since I only have to have one injection a week instead of two!

I hope it helps your husband as much as it has helped me in the past!

Nini


----------



## jham

> Where did you find such a big print of Cinderella for the front of that beautiful outfit?  Where does everyone else find theirs?  Sheet sets?


[/QUOTE]

It's a pillowcase



minnie2 said:


> ok I guess I need pinking sheers now huh?
> 
> Sorry!  So do you ahve earlier ressies and are just nervous about missing them?  If that is the case keep your earlier ressies I ahve heard that even if you are late they can squeeze you in.  At least that is what we where told when we waited for EVER for Chef De France.  We had ressies but alot of people who happened to be late got in before us because there ressies where earlier but they showed up very late!
> 
> No didn't look again but I didn't want to not wish you well again on here  FYI how are the books coming?



I looked again! 



3huskymom said:


> I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.



darling!



littlepeppers said:


> Threw this together from bandanas for my godchild.  It was so easy..



I love the little bows!



aimeeg said:


> Here is my suggestions- By them at Walmart!!! They are not expensive and you can just sew them in place. I actually just bought two more packs to make my youngest this dress.



That is a gorgeous photo!



disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my 1st creation for our trip.  I still need to do a matching set for Russell.  Roseanna was fun on this photo shoot and even found her inner beast   Ready for too many Roseannas????



She looks so pretty!  Love the dress!



NiniMorris said:


> I am doing a happy dance!
> 
> I just got my Enbrel from the pharmacy!  What has that got to do with sewing you ask?  Good question!  I should now be able to sew for longer than 15  minutes before I start to hurt...and be able to sew every day instead of every third day!  I am SO looking forward to my first injection tomorrow morning...even though it takes a few weeks to take full effect...I can hardly wait!
> 
> Now if that dang ruffler would just come in.....
> 
> 
> 
> N



I hope it works well for you!  I used to go give my mom her shots.  It really did help her.  


I UPDATED MY TR!  It has been so long I'm sure I've lost any readers I ever had so please go check it out!  And post!  Yes, I'm begging.  Follow the blue link at the bottom of my siggy...the link that doesn't have a photo.


----------



## Jennia

disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my beach dress that I made Roseanna for the trip.




Ohhhhh this is so stunning, your dd, the dress AND the photos!!! 


jham said:


> Love it!  What size did you make?  I saw the pattern only went up to a 4/5 or something and was hesitant to purchase it.
> 
> I lost my other quotes!  So much wonderful stuff lately!  Marah, your DD is gorgeous and her singing was so pretty.  What a great story!
> 
> I just booked my airfare to Disneyland! There is no turning back now!  I've had hotel booked for a while now.  Airfare has been bouncing all over the place.  I wanted to fly into Orange County and not LAX and it was clear up to $300 earlier today but tonight it dropped down to $179  The lowest I'd found before was a couple of months ago for $178 and I've been kicking myself ever since for not jumping on it since it has been over $250 most of the time since then.  I guess it's a good thing DH is in bed watching a really lame movie so I had to come downstairs and get on the computer to kill time until it's over so I can go to bed!  Totally his fault.


Hooray!! Let me know if you feel like a brief meetup! We booked our airfare not too long ago as well. It was our Orlando fare that really got me, though-it jumped $100 in an HOUR after purchased it. 


Stephres said:


> That is so cute and your credits crack me up!  I think Timothy Mouse on a little pocket on the skirt would be absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, I like the fabrics you chose. I used the same colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the same way. It takes me a while to get started on a project, but once I start I don't want to stop until it's finished. I hope you get your ruffler soon!



Cute, love how that style of top looks over the petti. 



3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's circle dress  Cinderella outfit. I found this fabric on the red dot clearance at Jo-Ann's so it was $2.50 a yard. It has a little spandex in it so it's a little stretchy. It has a nice feel to it. Of course the Cindy cutie is a HeatherSue design. It stitched out beautifully. Hayleigh wants to wear the outfit all day today. The skirt is a but longer than I planned but I think it looks ok and the shirt and skirt give her growing room.



Adorable!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

This cold is kicking my fanny  If I could stop coughing I'd be great. 

I Love that Cindy set. I would so wear it  

I have had a sundress cut out for a week now but cant sew it together yet. I think I need to line it or somthing.  I am basing it on a top I have so we will see if it turns out.


----------



## emcreative

Zipper Question:

I'm not having a whole lot of luck with the zipper on the back of the mulan sundress.  Would it work to use a serious of hooks and eyes, or would that be too "gappy"?  Anyone else with any (easier) ideas?


----------



## Rebecuberduber

aimeeg said:


> Tonight I decided to do something a little fun.




You've got kids of all ages coveting this one.  My two-year-old just saw it and said, "I think it fit me, Mommy!"


----------



## emcreative

me again, sorry, yes, I'm getting scattered with the trip so close...

...anyone know where I can order a white pettiskirt, FAST?


----------



## *Toadstool*

ireland_nicole said:


> This one I actually know b/c the kids have been on a Mulan kick this week: When she goes to the matchmaker, she is in this outfit, with the umbrella, with her face made up in the white.  After the debacle at the matchmakers, she runs away and while she sings reflections (love that song) she wipes the makeup off, to reveal her "true self".  So either is technically correct.  Personally, I like her more w/o the makeup, but it all depends on which look you're going for.


Thank you for clearing that up! 



jham said:


>


That daisy looks great. I really need to try that tutorial I posted. I just keep thinking.. what will I put the flower on? I guess it goes on just about anything. I love that patchwork twirl. That is one of my favorites.


disneylovinfamily said:


>


Oh my goodness! That is stunning! I just love it! I love your ideas!!!
She looks beautiful in it.


aimeeg said:


> Here is my suggestions- By them at Walmart!!! They are not expensive and you can just sew them in place. I actually just bought two more packs to make my youngest this dress.


Stunning!! I would have never known those bows weren't made with the satin from the dress.



3huskymom said:


> I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.


What a cute idea!!


teresajoy said:


>


I think that Giselle dress is one of my favorite princess dresses ever. I haven't even seen Enchanted either.. lol
That picture of HeatherSue and Sawyer is just hilarious.. oh my goodness!
I love Tessa's dress as well. That has been on my to-do list for my someday DW trip. 



aimeeg said:


>


What an awesome idea! She is pinkalicious! 



NiniMorris said:


> I just got my Enbrel from the pharmacy!  What has that got to do with sewing you ask?  Good question!  I should now be able to sew for longer than 15  minutes before I start to hurt...and be able to sew every day instead of every third day!  I am SO looking forward to my first injection tomorrow morning...even though it takes a few weeks to take full effect...I can hardly wait!


 SO happy for you! I have been recently healed of my chronic pain. I hope you get some relief too.



emcreative said:


> Thanks everyone about the ressie.  We had the res number and of course they found it, but the previous CM had reserved our dinner only,  not the fantasmic package.  I knew it was their mistake, not ours, because we'd wanted to eat at Mama Melrose and have the package and it was booked, so the CM suggested the fantasmic package at Hollywood and Vine.  We wouldn't have even made a reservation for H&V otherwise.  But at least someone or other (most likely a supervisor) got it fixed.  I know in the totality of life it's no big deal, but to have everything so carefully planned out and then it get all messed up was frustratiing.
> 
> The good news was we decided to try to get the late HoopdeDoo show and not only were we able to (on the same day we had previously, but a later time) but because we decided to do the late show we could get front row seats on our dining plan (the earlier two shows you can only get level 2 and 3 seats). Woot!


Glad it is getting fixed for you. I have never made ressie's so I have no idea how frustrating it is. Woohoo for front row seats too. I'm all about front row seats at anything. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for your suggestion about buying bows!  Yours looks great!  But.....I would really like to make bows with the fabric.  Can anyone tell me how to make fabric bows to put on the pink cinderella dress?  Or can someone point me in the right direction?  Thanks!


 If you google "how to make a fabric bow" you will get quite a few hits. 






emcreative said:


> Zipper Question:
> 
> I'm not having a whole lot of luck with the zipper on the back of the mulan sundress.  Would it work to use a serious of hooks and eyes, or would that be too "gappy"?  Anyone else with any (easier) ideas?


Is there any way you can finish off the edges of the back and just put snaps? That would require the 2 pieces in the back to overlap.. completely changing the back bodice.. that might be a bad idea though. What kinds of zipper problems are you having?? Are you using your zipper foot? I always keep the zipper zipped and hand baste the zippie part of the zipper to be liend up with the seam of the fabric that you will be ripping out to open the zipper. I haven't had much luck pinning it in place and having it actually stay there. Wonder tape or some kind of water soluble tape or basting glue would be great for this too.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Is there any way you can finish off the edges of the back and just put snaps? That would require the 2 pieces in the back to overlap.. completely changing the back bodice.. that might be a bad idea though. What kinds of zipper problems are you having?? Are you using your zipper foot? I always keep the zipper zipped and hand baste the zippie part of the zipper to be liend up with the seam of the fabric that you will be ripping out to open the zipper. I haven't had much luck pinning it in place and having it actually stay there. Wonder tape or some kind of water soluble tape or basting glue would be great for this too.



Yes, I should have enough material to overlap it and put snaps (I was already thinking I will at least need to put darts in...because of her various bust/waist/hip sizes, it's been a nightmare sizing it all and getting it to fit right. 

I had the zipper foot in but I was still having problems with the zipper "slipping" along the edge...then, I'm half done and realize, DUH I have it in backward...and then to top it all off, I'm seam ripping it out and I cut the zipper!!!  NUTS TO THIS!  Especially on something she will wear ONCE!


----------



## emcreative

Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.

The bodice in progress:





The "dress" together:


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.
> 
> The bodice in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dress" together:



I roally love it you did a great job. I can tell it's Mulan. for you. 
NOw about you eye glass case I am in need of one because I pick up my new glasses tomorrow. And I don't feel like sewing one. Could you please pm me to talk prices?I am so proud of your dress.


----------



## DisneyKings

emcreative said:


> Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.
> 
> The bodice in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dress" together:



You did great!  It's beautiful!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.
> 
> The bodice in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dress" together:


It looks great!! I can't believe you figured that out without a pattern. Wow! I really hope she wears it more than once.. maybe Halloween? 
If you get snaps just make sure they are some sturdy ones or else they come unsnapped very easily. The black metal ones are usually pretty good. I use the sew in with needle and thread kind.
You could always try the zipper again though. I'm convinced you are going to be a sewing genius, so I think you'd figure it out.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

emcreative said:


> Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.
> 
> The bodice in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dress" together:



 The fit on that Bodice is amazing! I love it!

Now I am going to crawl back into my hole


----------



## snubie

disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my 1st creation for our trip.  I still need to do a matching set for Russell.  Roseanna was fun on this photo shoot and even found her inner beast   Ready for too many Roseannas????


This is just beautiful!  As everyone has already said, those colors look amazing on her.



aimeeg said:


> This is just beautiful. I love the colors you picked and the style of dress. I have had this pattern for a while and I so want to make it now! The dress brings out your dd's eyes perfectly!
> 
> I have been struggling all day. I had to toss a tank about 27/30 steps into the applique. My girls decided no one wanted a certain Muppet dress. I have to redo the whole design and I am stuck! UGH!!!
> 
> Tonight I decided to do something a little fun.


This is very cool but I wanna see the Muppet dress.




Rebecuberduber said:


> I made my first applique!  We've always called Ava our little piggy because she was born year of the pig on the Chinese calender (my husband's half Chinese).  We're not really into the zodiac stuff, but her Chinese relatives always send her piggy jewelry and things so it kind of caught on.  Anyway, so, appropriately, I made her a piggy applique.  The dress is just a t-shirt dress (is that what you call it?  Where you sew a skirt onto an old t-shirt?).  I just wanted to do something simple in case the applique didn't turn out.  I think I'm happy with it, though!


You did a great job, you should be very proud.



emcreative said:


> Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.
> 
> The bodice in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dress" together:



This is just amazing.  You have done a great job creating your own pattern and it looks like it fits great.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

emcreative said:


> Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.
> 
> The bodice in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dress" together:



I love how it turned out! I can't believe that you did it with no pattern WTG


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> I love the dog dress! What a cute idea!
> 
> 
> 
> I use my pinking shears all the time! Whenever I am sewing on a curve and it directions say the clip the curves I use my pinking shears instead. I was about to write about them on my blog, lol!
> 
> I made a little Hello Kitty purse today (with my pinking shears) but I was informed I forgot the whiskers!


I wanna see the Hello kitty purse!

So I guess I need to get pinking sheers asap huh?



littlepeppers said:


> Threw this together from bandanas for my godchild.  It was so easy..


Cute!



disneylovinfamily said:


> wanted to share my 1st creation for our trip.  I still need to do a matching set for Russell.  Roseanna was fun on this photo shoot and even found her inner beast   Ready for too many Roseannas????


That came out GREAT you so rarely see Jungle book stuff!  


aimeeg said:


> This is just beautiful. I love the colors you picked and the style of dress. I have had this pattern for a while and I so want to make it now! The dress brings out your dd's eyes perfectly!
> 
> I have been struggling all day. I had to toss a tank about 27/30 steps into the applique. My girls decided no one wanted a certain Muppet dress. I have to redo the whole design and I am stuck! UGH!!!
> 
> Tonight I decided to do something a little fun.


So creative!  



NiniMorris said:


> I am doing a happy dance!
> 
> I just got my Enbrel from the pharmacy!  What has that got to do with sewing you ask?  Good question!  I should now be able to sew for longer than 15  minutes before I start to hurt...and be able to sew every day instead of every third day!  I am SO looking forward to my first injection tomorrow morning...even though it takes a few weeks to take full effect...I can hardly wait!
> 
> Now if that dang ruffler would just come in.....
> 
> 
> 
> N


So thrilled for you!  I have heard great things about embril. I have just recently been dx'd with RA( to go  with my Osteoarthritis Lucky I know!) and just started plaquinil (sp?) a few weeks ago and it takes a few weeks to work and I am still praying it kicks in soon!  I am also on prednesone until the RA meds kick in but I hate being on it as much as it helps.  
I so get the not being able to sew for that long.  On good days I try to get in as much as  I can!  



Picabo said:


> I'm curious why you take Enbrel...not being nosey but my husband also takes it so naturally I'm now curious.  He has ankylosing spondylitis and, honestly, the medication doesn't help him much.  Or maybe it does - the doc told him there was nothing they can do to RESERVE the damage but the Enbrel should prevent it from getting worse.  Of course now (18mos later) his back is so sore and stiff all the time he can hardly get up once he's layed down.  UGH!  Anyhow - just curious to see if we can swap ideas.


May I ask what is ankylosing spondylitis?  I have spondylilothesis in my lower back.  Thankfully that is in check right now or it is just being superseded by my RA.  



Rebecuberduber said:


> I made my first applique!  We've always called Ava our little piggy because she was born year of the pig on the Chinese calender (my husband's half Chinese).  We're not really into the zodiac stuff, but her Chinese relatives always send her piggy jewelry and things so it kind of caught on.  Anyway, so, appropriately, I made her a piggy applique.  The dress is just a t-shirt dress (is that what you call it?  Where you sew a skirt onto an old t-shirt?).  I just wanted to do something simple in case the applique didn't turn out.  I think I'm happy with it, though!
> 
> 
> Of course big brother had to pose, too.  They can't resist the camera.  I actually shot about 30 pics of them this afternoon because once i got them started they kept striking new poses for me, saying "take a picture, now!  And now!  And take a picture of me doing this!"


Great job!  Look how much fun your kids are having!  no wonder you took so many pictures.



NiniMorris said:


> I have psoriatic arthritis.  Was first diagnosed with JA when I was 6.  In my 30's I got worse and after several months of tests it ws determined I had PA.  In the beginning stages it effects the extremities mainly.  It has now progressed to my upper spine.
> 
> I started taking Enbrel about 5 or 6 years ago.  There was a dramatic difference within a few weeks.  Four years ago I lost my job (and the great insurance that came with it) With just my husband's insurnce the co pay was several hundred dollars, so I had to quit taking it.
> 
> I have been working with my doctor to get back on it for 6 months!  I am so excited to have it again, especially since I only have to have one injection a week instead of two!
> 
> I hope it helps your husband as much as it has helped me in the past!
> 
> Nini


Oh my!  Not sure what psoriatic arthritis is but my dr thinks I have actually had juvenile arthritis and it was undiagnosed.  So I feeel for you!  I am so happy you are about to get some relief!  You mentioned shots?  What kind of shorts?  I ahve had all different kind of shots in my back and knew I just wonder how that would work with my hands...  Actually I am about to call to start my Hyalgon shots in my knee soon.  Yeah me!  



emcreative said:


> me again, sorry, yes, I'm getting scattered with the trip so close...
> 
> ...anyone know where I can order a white pettiskirt, FAST?


Have you checked amazon?  I ordered Nikki's brown and pink one from there.  I think it was a Sams...



emcreative said:


> Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.
> 
> 
> The "dress" together:


GREAT JOB!


----------



## HeatherSue

*We have a new Big Give!!!!*

This give is for a very special 8 year old boy named Lucas.  Here's the link if you want to read more about him and sign up!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68275&threadid=644620


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I know someone here makes hairbows, but I lost the pm....

If you make and sell hairbows, can you please PM me...I would like some made for my dd to match some of the customs that I made her.  We leave August 1st..

thanks!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

emcreative said:


> Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.
> 
> The bodice in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dress" together:



I'm impressed!  Especially since you just started sewing.  My daughter saw this dress up on my screen and she said, "Mulan!  Can you make me that?!"  So, we think you are doing a great job!


----------



## aimeeg

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I know someone here makes hairbows, but I lost the pm....
> 
> If you make and sell hairbows, can you please PM me...I would like some made for my dd to match some of the customs that I made her.  We leave August 1st..
> 
> thanks!



You can pm Jennwdw and she will give you a good suggestion.  She is away this weekend though.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.
> 
> The bodice in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dress" together:



Wow; I can't believe you just started sewing and you did this without a pattern!  This is great!!!!  You're going to figure out the back, don't worry.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hey y'all; I have another  question: I know, I've got amillion of em.  THanks for being so patient with me.

1. I want to make Christmas outfits for all the little cousins (8).  I'd love to do them in Dupioni Silk, but haven't worked with it yet.  So, my question is- is it a nightmare to work with?  and, I was planning to use CarlaC's precious pattern for the 5 dresses and make the boys matching vests (also Carla's, because really, if ya don't have to, why get a different pattern?)  

Am I crazy, or will this work?  I'm asking early because fabric.com has it on sale today for like $5.99 and I never see it that inexpensive.


----------



## aimeeg

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all; I have another  question: I know, I've got amillion of em.  THanks for being so patient with me.
> 
> 1. I want to make Christmas outfits for all the little cousins (8).  I'd love to do them in Dupioni Silk, but haven't worked with it yet.  So, my question is- is it a nightmare to work with?  and, I was planning to use CarlaC's precious pattern for the 5 dresses and make the boys matching vests (also Carla's, because really, if ya don't have to, why get a different pattern?)
> 
> Am I crazy, or will this work?  I'm asking early because fabric.com has it on sale today for like $5.99 and I never see it that inexpensive.



I made my DD a Ren Fest dress last year with it. It is not too hard to work with. I helps if you have a serger. $5.99 is a really great price.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

has anyone bought the pettiskirt slips for sophia's style.com?  They are super cheap but I read one review that said they are not nearly as full as the picture makes them appear.  I really want some white pettiskirts to go under things I am making for my dd's but can't really afford to spend upwards of $90 to buy two right now.


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> I made my DD a Ren Fest dress last year with it. It is not too hard to work with. I helps if you have a serger. $5.99 is a really great price.



Thanks!  I'm going to order now!


----------



## emcreative

*ANOTHER QUICK QUESTION:*

Does anyone have a picture of either a stripwork skirt or a shorter princess dress BOTH with and without a petti underneath?  My 8yo diva can't quite grasp the concept of what difference it will make.

Thanks!!!


----------



## The Real Cinderella

Hi there everyone,

I hope I'm posting this in the right place, if I'm not please let me know..

I'm looking for somewhere or someone to buy 4 adult sized and one infant sized personalised disney t shirts with some ears on or something. Preferably with a little bit of writing on saying something like 

Mummy/Daddy/Grandma/Grandad/Baby name

Walt Disney World 2010
Family Trip

Does anyone know of anywhere or anyone that does this?

We're in the UK if that makes any difference


----------



## disneylovinfamily

emcreative said:


> *ANOTHER QUICK QUESTION:*
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of either a stripwork skirt or a shorter princess dress BOTH with and without a petti underneath?  My 8yo diva can't quite grasp the concept of what difference it will make.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I have pics of a patchwork with and without:





WIthout





With


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneylovinfamily said:


> I have pics of a patchwork with and without:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIthout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With



Wow!  The petti really makes the patchwork twirl come to life!


----------



## jham

emcreative said:


> *ANOTHER QUICK QUESTION:*
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of either a stripwork skirt or a shorter princess dress BOTH with and without a petti underneath?  My 8yo diva can't quite grasp the concept of what difference it will make.
> 
> Thanks!!!




















not the greatest pictures but they prove the point!


----------



## snubie

I have not been in the sewing mood but the bug bit me again two days ago.  I made Lauren a Sophie Tunic to match mine (I made mine a few weeks ago):









I made my sister a Patricia tunic also (no model - too big for me to try on and sister lives a few hours away): Lauren wants you to see her hot pink toes!





I loved the fabric in my sisters tunic so I went a bought more to make something for Lauren.  I was inspired by Shannon's Chinese doll dress and EPCOT story:




Wrap top and easy fit pants from Youcanmakethis.com

I have one more Patricia tunic to make for my mother before Sunday.


----------



## livndisney

Teresajoy empty your PM's (Please)


----------



## minnie2

snubie said:


> I have not been in the sewing mood but the bug bit me again two days ago.  I made Lauren a Sophie Tunic to match mine (I made mine a few weeks ago):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my sister a Patricia tunic also (no model - too big for me to try on and sister lives a few hours away): Lauren wants you to see her hot pink toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the fabric in my sisters tunic so I went a bought more to make something for Lauren.  I was inspired by Shannon's Chinese doll dress and EPCOT story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap top and easy fit pants from Youcanmakethis.com
> 
> I have one more Patricia tunic to make for my mother before Sunday.


Stacey they came out great!  Your sister will love it!  
Love the wrap top!  I am itching to make it but no clue what material to use.
Love the one you picked though!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

jham said:


> not the greatest pictures but they prove the point!



I have been admiring that belle dress in the photobucket account.  I LOVE it!  Do you mind telling me how you made those flowers on there out of the fabric or can you point me in the direction of a tutorial?  I was so excited to see this posting because now I know who made it!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

jham said:


> not the greatest pictures but they prove the point!



One more question, is that Belle from a pillowcase?


----------



## twob4him

snubie said:


> I have not been in the sewing mood but the bug bit me again two days ago.  I made Lauren a Sophie Tunic to match mine (I made mine a few weeks ago):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my sister a Patricia tunic also (no model - too big for me to try on and sister lives a few hours away): Lauren wants you to see her hot pink toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the fabric in my sisters tunic so I went a bought more to make something for Lauren.  I was inspired by Shannon's Chinese doll dress and EPCOT story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap top and easy fit pants from Youcanmakethis.com
> 
> I have one more Patricia tunic to make for my mother before Sunday.



Love all of the tunics and your DD wrap top and pants...cute, cute and cute!!!!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Just stopping in for a quick minute.
Love all the cute stuff in the last couple of days. If I can get my booty in gear I will have some pics to post.


Marah, you did an awesome job on the Mulan dress. 


TO: 3huskymom, disneylovinfamily, sally and jeniamt--CAN I PLEASE COME FABRIC SHOPPING TOO, IT'S MY FAV. THING TO DO, I AM ONLY AN HOUR FROM LANCASTER, SO I'M READY WHEN YA'LL ARE.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

My 4 year old son wants a new nap mat for the start of his final year in preschool.  Only he doesn't want just any mat, he wants either a Hook or a Pirates of the Caribbean one.  I made him a Wall-E for this past year, and it was a hit among all his school friends.  I just can't seem to find any fabric with Hook or POC on it.  Does anyone know where I can get my hands on any?  I would need about 1 1/2 yards.  I would be happy with cute pirate fabric because I could alway do a Hook or POC design on the blanket that goes with it.  Thanks!

In my area, we have a Hancocks, but it is a very small one with much more Home Deco than anything else and a Hobby Lobby.  That's it!  There is a Wal-Mart not too far, but they don't have either of the fabrics I just mentioned.


----------



## emcreative

Thanks so much to disneylovinfamily and jham for the petti pictures!!! I finally got Hannah to see how much more of a diva she will be with one, and now she wants one!! 

Had to share these with y'all...we were at Dollar General/ Family Dollar today and they had these "fake" hair ponies...Hannah wanted two! They were only $1!  I put her hair in piggies, braided it, wrapped it in a bun, and then put the fake hair twisties around.  We added some Disney bows, and Voila!  I love how cute and curly it looks with NO fuss at all (I know some of you have little beauties with naturally curly hair, but my little Diva needs some help in that department!)  She loved it!  They are actually a lot poofier and cuter in "real life" than the pics.  We'll be taking them on our trip now.  (Of course she had to have a silly picture, too, to go with her portraits)


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> Thanks so much to disneylovinfamily and jham for the petti pictures!!! I finally got Hannah to see how much more of a diva she will be with one, and now she wants one!!
> 
> Had to share these with y'all...we were at Dollar General/ Family Dollar today and they had these "fake" hair ponies...Hannah wanted two! They were only $1!  I put her hair in piggies, braided it, wrapped it in a bun, and then put the fake hair twisties around.  We added some Disney bows, and Voila!  I love how cute and curly it looks with NO fuss at all (I know some of you have little beauties with naturally curly hair, but my little Diva needs some help in that department!)  She loved it!  They are actually a lot poofier and cuter in "real life" than the pics.  We'll be taking them on our trip now.  (Of course she had to have a silly picture, too, to go with her portraits)



Oh she looks so cute. tell her I said hello and give her a big hug for me.


----------



## jham

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have been admiring that belle dress in the photobucket account.  I LOVE it!  Do you mind telling me how you made those flowers on there out of the fabric or can you point me in the direction of a tutorial?  I was so excited to see this posting because now I know who made it!!!!




Thanks!  The Belle is from a pillowcase.  It had a big Cinderella on one side and 3 smaller princesses on the other (Belle, Cinderella and Aurora?).  To make the fabric roses I just cut a strip of fabric the 44" width of the fabric and I'm thinking it was 4" wide.  Then I folded it in half pretty side out to make a long 2" strip, then ran 2 rows of gathering stitches on the raw edge and gathered it up, then rolled it into a rose.  You kind of have to tack each new layer onto the center with a needle and thread as you go along, nothing major.  Then when it was the size I wanted I cut the end of the strip off (it doesn't take all 44") and folded the end into a point and tacked it down.  HTH!



emcreative said:


> Thanks so much to disneylovinfamily and jham for the petti pictures!!! I finally got Hannah to see how much more of a diva she will be with one, and now she wants one!!
> 
> Had to share these with y'all...we were at Dollar General/ Family Dollar today and they had these "fake" hair ponies...Hannah wanted two! They were only $1!  I put her hair in piggies, braided it, wrapped it in a bun, and then put the fake hair twisties around.  We added some Disney bows, and Voila!  I love how cute and curly it looks with NO fuss at all (I know some of you have little beauties with naturally curly hair, but my little Diva needs some help in that department!)  She loved it!  They are actually a lot poofier and cuter in "real life" than the pics.  We'll be taking them on our trip now.  (Of course she had to have a silly picture, too, to go with her portraits)



Love the ponies!  They are so cute!  My girls have curly hair but they would still love them.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

emcreative said:


> Thanks so much to disneylovinfamily and jham for the petti pictures!!! I finally got Hannah to see how much more of a diva she will be with one, and now she wants one!!
> 
> Had to share these with y'all...we were at Dollar General/ Family Dollar today and they had these "fake" hair ponies...Hannah wanted two! They were only $1!  I put her hair in piggies, braided it, wrapped it in a bun, and then put the fake hair twisties around.  We added some Disney bows, and Voila!  I love how cute and curly it looks with NO fuss at all (I know some of you have little beauties with naturally curly hair, but my little Diva needs some help in that department!)  She loved it!  They are actually a lot poofier and cuter in "real life" than the pics.  We'll be taking them on our trip now.  (Of course she had to have a silly picture, too, to go with her portraits)



THey look so cute and real!  She looks great!  And no problem about the pics, I love pettis on girls!


----------



## emcreative

mommyof3princess said:


> Oh she looks so cute. tell her I said hello and give her a big hug for me.




Aww thanks hon!!  She said to give Miss Missy a hug right back!

Okay ladies (and Tom) had to share this awesome find with y'all, especially those who are doing anything Pirate Princessy this fall:






Isn't this to DIE for?  Yes, it is a Mickey Pirate Princess fringe bracelet!!!! I was thinking about getting one for the girls and decided NO I WANT IT FOR MYSELF!!!  

If I remember right it's okay to post links to stuff you aren't selling yourself here (I have nothing to do with the sale of this item, its creation, or the artist responsible) but I still feel a little weird just posting it, I really don't want to even come close to breaking any rules.  Can I just say PM me if you want more info and I can point you in the right direction?


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> Aww thanks hon!!  She said to give Miss Missy a hug right back!
> 
> Okay ladies (and Tom) had to share this awesome find with y'all, especially those who are doing anything Pirate Princessy this fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this to DIE for?  Yes, it is a Mickey Pirate Princes fringe bracelet!!!! I was thinking about getting one for the girls and decided NO I WANT IT FOR MYSELF!!!
> 
> If I remember right it's okay to post links to stuff you aren't selling yourself here (I have nothing to do with the sale of this item, its creation, or the artist responsible) but I still feel a little weird just posting it, I really don't want to even come close to breaking any rules.  Can I just say PM me if you want more info and I can point you in the right direction?





Megan said to say hello to the girls for her.

I love that bracelet I collect braceles. I really really really love that. And it will go great with the purse I made you.


----------



## emcreative

mommyof3princess said:


> I love that bracelet I collect braceles. I really really really love that. And it will go great with the purse I made you.




See, that's what I thought too!  I have to have it for myself, it's destiny, right?!?!?


----------



## mrsmiller

I feel like such the drama queen of this thread

Could you please say a prayer for me so God gives me peace and for all this blackness to lift from my soul....to give me strength and show me the light...


----------



## ncmomof2

mrsmiller said:


> I feel like such the drama queen of this thread
> 
> Could you please say a prayer for me so God gives me peace and for all this blackness to lift from my soul....to give me strength and show me the light...




Prayer said!


----------



## snubie

mrsmiller said:


> I feel like such the drama queen of this thread
> 
> Could you please say a prayer for me so God gives me peace and for all this blackness to lift from my soul....to give me strength and show me the light...


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> Aww thanks hon!!  She said to give Miss Missy a hug right back!
> 
> Okay ladies (and Tom) had to share this awesome find with y'all, especially those who are doing anything Pirate Princessy this fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this to DIE for?  Yes, it is a Mickey Pirate Princess fringe bracelet!!!! I was thinking about getting one for the girls and decided NO I WANT IT FOR MYSELF!!!
> 
> If I remember right it's okay to post links to stuff you aren't selling yourself here (I have nothing to do with the sale of this item, its creation, or the artist responsible) but I still feel a little weird just posting it, I really don't want to even come close to breaking any rules.  Can I just say PM me if you want more info and I can point you in the right direction?



Cute bracelet!! In general we try not to post pictures if they aren't ours.  We ran into some problems on the 2nd or 3rd thread when we were posting pictures of others stuff we found and liked.   And no links to ebay or etsy whether it's your link or someone elses.


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> Cute bracelet!! In general we try not to post pictures if they aren't ours.  We ran into some problems on the 2nd or 3rd thread when we were posting pictures of others stuff we found and liked.   And no links to ebay or etsy whether it's your link or someone elses.



I will remember that, sorry   I did ask the owner if it was okay to post this pic, not sure if that makes a difference or not?  But I will behave, I swear!


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> I will remember that, sorry   I did ask the owner if it was okay to post this pic, not sure if that makes a difference or not?  But I will behave, I swear!



LOL.  No big deal


----------



## livndisney

2cutekidz said:


> Cute bracelet!! In general we try not to post pictures if they aren't ours.  We ran into some problems on the 2nd or 3rd thread when we were posting pictures of others stuff we found and liked.   And no links to ebay or etsy whether it's your link or someone elses.



There has been a bit of posting other peoples pictures lately, and I know we have added quite a few people since the original "issue".  Maybe we should  add that to the info at the beginning of the thread


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.
> 
> The bodice in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dress" together:


That is looking great!  



snubie said:


> I have not been in the sewing mood but the bug bit me again two days ago.  I made Lauren a Sophie Tunic to match mine (I made mine a few weeks ago):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my sister a Patricia tunic also (no model - too big for me to try on and sister lives a few hours away): Lauren wants you to see her hot pink toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the fabric in my sisters tunic so I went a bought more to make something for Lauren.  I was inspired by Shannon's Chinese doll dress and EPCOT story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap top and easy fit pants from Youcanmakethis.com
> 
> I have one more Patricia tunic to make for my mother before Sunday.


Love Lauren's tunic & yours sister's.  Love the outfit too.  I really need to make my girls tunics.



emcreative said:


>


Adorable!



emcreative said:


> Aww thanks hon!!  She said to give Miss Missy a hug right back!
> 
> Okay ladies (and Tom) had to share this awesome find with y'all, especially those who are doing anything Pirate Princessy this fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this to DIE for?  Yes, it is a Mickey Pirate Princess fringe bracelet!!!! I was thinking about getting one for the girls and decided NO I WANT IT FOR MYSELF!!!
> 
> If I remember right it's okay to post links to stuff you aren't selling yourself here (I have nothing to do with the sale of this item, its creation, or the artist responsible) but I still feel a little weird just posting it, I really don't want to even come close to breaking any rules.  Can I just say PM me if you want more info and I can point you in the right direction?


Perfect!!!!



mrsmiller said:


> I feel like such the drama queen of this thread
> 
> Could you please say a prayer for me so God gives me peace and for all this blackness to lift from my soul....to give me strength and show me the light...


Sorry you're having a rough time.


----------



## teresajoy

littlepeppers said:


> Threw this together from bandanas for my godchild.  It was so easy..



This is a really cute dress. 



Rebecuberduber said:


> I made my first applique!  We've always called Ava our little piggy because she was born year of the pig on the Chinese calender (my husband's half Chinese).  We're not really into the zodiac stuff, but her Chinese relatives always send her piggy jewelry and things so it kind of caught on.  Anyway, so, appropriately, I made her a piggy applique.  The dress is just a t-shirt dress (is that what you call it?  Where you sew a skirt onto an old t-shirt?).  I just wanted to do something simple in case the applique didn't turn out.  I think I'm happy with it, though!


Oh my!!That is a wonderful job!!!! I love the little story too. 


*Toadstool* said:


> I think that Giselle dress is one of my favorite princess dresses ever. I haven't even seen Enchanted either.. lol
> That picture of HeatherSue and Sawyer is just hilarious.. oh my goodness!
> I love Tessa's dress as well. That has been on my to-do list for my someday DW trip.



Thanks!!! You need to see the movie, it's one of our favorites! 




emcreative said:


> Yes, I should have enough material to overlap it and put snaps (I was already thinking I will at least need to put darts in...because of her various bust/waist/hip sizes, it's been a nightmare sizing it all and getting it to fit right.
> 
> I had the zipper foot in but I was still having problems with the zipper "slipping" along the edge...then, I'm half done and realize, DUH I have it in backward...and then to top it all off, I'm seam ripping it out and I cut the zipper!!!  NUTS TO THIS!  Especially on something she will wear ONCE!


Try a glue stick to help put in the zipper  (directions in the bookmarks)


emcreative said:


> Okay I'm so nervous  to share these but here is what I have so far.  I started with a pattern and that lasted about 10 minutes   THen I went off on my own.  It also changed from all in one piece dress, to a skirt with a bodice (with the overskirt attached to the bodice). All I really have left to do is close up the back.  I would guess this is now about the equivalent of a women's 12 or so.
> 
> The "dress" together:


Great job! 


snubie said:


> I have not been in the sewing mood but the bug bit me again two days ago.  I made Lauren a Sophie Tunic to match mine (I made mine a few weeks ago):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my sister a Patricia tunic also (no model - too big for me to try on and sister lives a few hours away): Lauren wants you to see her hot pink toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the fabric in my sisters tunic so I went a bought more to make something for Lauren.  I was inspired by Shannon's Chinese doll dress and EPCOT story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap top and easy fit pants from Youcanmakethis.com
> 
> I have one more Patricia tunic to make for my mother before Sunday.



These are great Stacey! Tell Lauren I love her toes! 



livndisney said:


> Teresajoy empty your PM's (Please)



Sorry! I just did it. 



emcreative said:


> Thanks so much to disneylovinfamily and jham for the petti pictures!!! I finally got Hannah to see how much more of a diva she will be with one, and now she wants one!!
> 
> Had to share these with y'all...we were at Dollar General/ Family Dollar today and they had these "fake" hair ponies...Hannah wanted two! They were only $1!  I put her hair in piggies, braided it, wrapped it in a bun, and then put the fake hair twisties around.  We added some Disney bows, and Voila!  I love how cute and curly it looks with NO fuss at all (I know some of you have little beauties with naturally curly hair, but my little Diva needs some help in that department!)  She loved it!  They are actually a lot poofier and cuter in "real life" than the pics.  We'll be taking them on our trip now.  (Of course she had to have a silly picture, too, to go with her portraits)







mrsmiller said:


> I feel like such the drama queen of this thread
> 
> Could you please say a prayer for me so God gives me peace and for all this blackness to lift from my soul....to give me strength and show me the light...


Already was sweety! 



emcreative said:


> I will remember that, sorry   I did ask the owner if it was okay to post this pic, not sure if that makes a difference or not?  But I will behave, I swear!



If you asked, that's fine!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

2cutekidz said:


>





emcreative said:


>



I think that looks great!!!!  You did a great job and without a pattern, too!



aimeeg said:


> You can pm Jennwdw and she will give you a good suggestion.  She is away this weekend though.



Thank you so much!!!!



disneylovinfamily said:


>



I love, love this outfit!!!  The appliques are gorgeous.  The fabric that you used are perfect for the dress.



aimeeg said:


>



I really like the pink and black look.  Someone help me convince my hubby that my dd NEEDS a petti!!  



emcreative said:


>



I need to keep an eye out for this when I go to the dollar store...my dd would love something like that.  Her hair is soooo straight.


----------



## minnie2

Here is a Transformers outfit I made for Kyle to wear at his bday party in a few weeks.  




Yes that boy must make a face in EVER picture!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Yes, I should have enough material to overlap it and put snaps (I was already thinking I will at least need to put darts in...because of her various bust/waist/hip sizes, it's been a nightmare sizing it all and getting it to fit right.
> 
> I had the zipper foot in but I was still having problems with the zipper "slipping" along the edge...then, I'm half done and realize, DUH I have it in backward...and then to top it all off, I'm seam ripping it out and I cut the zipper!!!  NUTS TO THIS!  Especially on something she will wear ONCE!



I think YCMT has a tutorial for zippers. I can put one in great, and the next one is crap. 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> My 4 year old son wants a new nap mat for the start of his final year in preschool.  Only he doesn't want just any mat, he wants either a Hook or a Pirates of the Caribbean one.  I made him a Wall-E for this past year, and it was a hit among all his school friends.  I just can't seem to find any fabric with Hook or POC on it.  Does anyone know where I can get my hands on any?  I would need about 1 1/2 yards.  I would be happy with cute pirate fabric because I could alway do a Hook or POC design on the blanket that goes with it.  Thanks!
> 
> In my area, we have a Hancocks, but it is a very small one with much more Home Deco than anything else and a Hobby Lobby.  That's it!  There is a Wal-Mart not too far, but they don't have either of the fabrics I just mentioned.



I think I've seen some POC at Hancocksonline. I think there are some sheets if you can't find fabric at  Oh, I think I saw some at Tabberones. 



emcreative said:


> Had to share these with y'all...we were at Dollar General/ Family Dollar today and they had these "fake" hair ponies...Hannah wanted two! They were only $1!  I put her hair in piggies, braided it, wrapped it in a bun, and then put the fake hair twisties around.  We added some Disney bows, and Voila!  I love how cute and curly it looks with NO fuss at all (I know some of you have little beauties with naturally curly hair, but my little Diva needs some help in that department!)  She loved it!  They are actually a lot poofier and cuter in "real life" than the pics.  We'll be taking them on our trip now.  (Of course she had to have a silly picture, too, to go with her portraits)



These look really good. I wonder if Kirsta would want to try this. She hates to brush her hair and it always looks matty. 



emcreative said:


> Aww thanks hon!!  She said to give Miss Missy a hug right back!
> 
> Okay ladies (and Tom) had to share this awesome find with y'all, especially those who are doing anything Pirate Princessy this fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this to DIE for?  Yes, it is a Mickey Pirate Princess fringe bracelet!!!! I was thinking about getting one for the girls and decided NO I WANT IT FOR MYSELF!!!
> 
> If I remember right it's okay to post links to stuff you aren't selling yourself here (I have nothing to do with the sale of this item, its creation, or the artist responsible) but I still feel a little weird just posting it, I really don't want to even come close to breaking any rules.  Can I just say PM me if you want more info and I can point you in the right direction?



I love this type of bracelet. I keep trying to get my sister to make me or the kids one. I even bought a bunch of the Disney Princesses and I'm still waiting. 



2cutekidz said:


> LOL.  No big deal



I thought the outcome was that we needed to have the owners permission, which she did.


----------



## teresajoy

littlest is here!!!!!!!!

Tifani (T-beri)'s baby girl was born at 5:57PM. She needs names people, lets give her some ideas!!!!

8 lbs ? Oz 
22 inches long


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> littlest is here!!!!!!!!


 WE NEED DETAILS!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Stolen from Facebook  said:


> Littlest was born @ 5:57 and she desperatly needs a name



 WOO HOO!!! She has a picture posted too!


----------



## 2cutekidz

SallyfromDE said:


> I thought the outcome was that we needed to have the owners permission, which she did.



Which I didn't know from her original post.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

3huskymom said:


> I finished Hayleigh's Disney dog outfit. (THank you HeatherSue for the design!). I also revamper he pirate dress by adding a minnie pirate applique to it.


Okay, you do know about the garden they create during the flower and garden show at Epcot, its on the right as you enter world showcase and the theme is Disney dogs...
this is adorable btw!


mrsmiller said:


> I feel like such the drama queen of this thread
> 
> Could you please say a prayer for me so God gives me peace and for all this blackness to lift from my soul....to give me strength and show me the light...


You are NOT a drama queen, I suspect you are too hard on yourself and face challenges your your life and I know God will lend you strength to get through them. Sending you loving thoughts. 

So Im excited- I had Megan try on the petti I bought for her during the winter and she was having fun twirling, she took it off after about 10 min, but when Daddy woke up from his nap, she put it back on to show him and she wants to wear it to Disney World AND it happens to be the same colors as her favorite princess- sleeping beauty- light pink fluff and hot pink layers. 

Not that I will be starting it for a while- but what is the best Sleeping Beauty pattern to use??? I own the famous cinderella one and a toddler version of that, but this will either be a 2T or 3T....suggestions welcome! I hope a petti works under it, rather than a slip and then my other concern is how hot it will be and how much of a challenge it will be to pack that petti!


----------



## minnie2

Oh and it's a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jham

minnie2 said:


> Oh and it's a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Yay!  A new princess! I see matchy sister outfits in T's future...


----------



## ireland_nicole

snubie said:


> I have not been in the sewing mood but the bug bit me again two days ago.  I made Lauren a Sophie Tunic to match mine (I made mine a few weeks ago):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my sister a Patricia tunic also (no model - too big for me to try on and sister lives a few hours away): Lauren wants you to see her hot pink toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the fabric in my sisters tunic so I went a bought more to make something for Lauren.  I was inspired by Shannon's Chinese doll dress and EPCOT story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap top and easy fit pants from Youcanmakethis.com
> 
> I have one more Patricia tunic to make for my mother before Sunday.


Super cute all of them!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> My 4 year old son wants a new nap mat for the start of his final year in preschool.  Only he doesn't want just any mat, he wants either a Hook or a Pirates of the Caribbean one.  I made him a Wall-E for this past year, and it was a hit among all his school friends.  I just can't seem to find any fabric with Hook or POC on it.  Does anyone know where I can get my hands on any?  I would need about 1 1/2 yards.  I would be happy with cute pirate fabric because I could alway do a Hook or POC design on the blanket that goes with it.  Thanks!
> 
> In my area, we have a Hancocks, but it is a very small one with much more Home Deco than anything else and a Hobby Lobby.  That's it!  There is a Wal-Mart not too far, but they don't have either of the fabrics I just mentioned.


I got "treasure island" fabric from Hobby Lobby a while ago; not sure if they're still there... I'm on a fabric fast.  But it looked just like Capt. Jack


mrsmiller said:


> I feel like such the drama queen of this thread
> 
> Could you please say a prayer for me so God gives me peace and for all this blackness to lift from my soul....to give me strength and show me the light...


You're not a drama queen; prayers being said


minnie2 said:


> Here is a Transformers outfit I made for Kyle to wear at his bday party in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that boy must make a face in EVER picture!


Love the outfit!  That applique is great- I better hide the pic from DS or he'll want one too!


----------



## Picabo

NiniMorris said:


> I have psoriatic arthritis.  Was first diagnosed with JA when I was 6.  In my 30's I got worse and after several months of tests it ws determined I had PA.  In the beginning stages it effects the extremities mainly.  It has now progressed to my upper spine.
> 
> I started taking Enbrel about 5 or 6 years ago.  There was a dramatic difference within a few weeks.  Four years ago I lost my job (and the great insurance that came with it) With just my husband's insurnce the co pay was several hundred dollars, so I had to quit taking it.
> 
> I have been working with my doctor to get back on it for 6 months!  I am so excited to have it again, especially since I only have to have one injection a week instead of two!
> 
> I hope it helps your husband as much as it has helped me in the past!
> 
> Nini



Ohh goodness! I'm sorry you've had so much issue with pain for so long. But thank goodness you now can get the Enbrel again.  Sounds like (for you) it really makes a huge difference. And I know it can be very pricey without good insurance coverage. so I'm happy you can get it now!  

I have a question - I see many dresses that have huge pix of princesses on them and I think I read on one post that they were used from pillow cases.  So can someone tell me how you put the pillowcase pix onto the dresses?  Or is there a tutorial somewhere? Is it hard or easy? I am NOT a sewer but am hoping to learn one of these days and am now gathering information to find out if it's something that I think I'd really be able to focus my attention on.   THANKS!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> littlest is here!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani (T-beri)'s baby girl was born at 5:57PM. She needs names people, lets give her some ideas!!!!



Yeah!  T-Baby!!!
Emily,Hannah, Caitlin, Ceili (or Kaeliegh), Isabella, Sinead  That's what made our short list w/ Caitie!  we went w/ Caitriona- tell T that if for some reason she wants Irish names, I have em all!


----------



## livndisney

Yeah T-Beri!!!!

Congrats on the new princess!!!!!


----------



## Jajone

Mom2SamandJames said:


> My 4 year old son wants a new nap mat for the start of his final year in preschool.  Only he doesn't want just any mat, he wants either a Hook or a Pirates of the Caribbean one.  I made him a Wall-E for this past year, and it was a hit among all his school friends.  I just can't seem to find any fabric with Hook or POC on it.  Does anyone know where I can get my hands on any?  I would need about 1 1/2 yards.  I would be happy with cute pirate fabric because I could alway do a Hook or POC design on the blanket that goes with it.  Thanks!
> 
> In my area, we have a Hancocks, but it is a very small one with much more Home Deco than anything else and a Hobby Lobby.  That's it!  There is a Wal-Mart not too far, but they don't have either of the fabrics I just mentioned.



Someone already said it, but I'll repeat, look for sheets on .

Quick question... for anyone who has made the waterbottle holders...I am getting ready to try one for our August trip. Does anyone have any words of advice, such as what fabric works best, etc. Thanks!

for the new little!


----------



## LisaZoe

Mom2SamandJames said:


> My 4 year old son wants a new nap mat for the start of his final year in preschool.  Only he doesn't want just any mat, he wants either a Hook or a Pirates of the Caribbean one.  I made him a Wall-E for this past year, and it was a hit among all his school friends.  I just can't seem to find any fabric with Hook or POC on it.  Does anyone know where I can get my hands on any?  I would need about 1 1/2 yards.  I would be happy with cute pirate fabric because I could alway do a Hook or POC design on the blanket that goes with it.  Thanks!
> 
> In my area, we have a Hancocks, but it is a very small one with much more Home Deco than anything else and a Hobby Lobby.  That's it!  There is a Wal-Mart not too far, but they don't have either of the fabrics I just mentioned.



I think someone already mentioned Alexander Henry's Treasure Island print but one of the pirates looks a lot like Capt. Jack Sparrow. Here's a photo:






BTW - fabricshack dot com has it for a really good price right now - $4.98 per yard. They only have 4 yards left so it will likely sell fast. They have 2 versions of the print (other only has 2.5 yards left) but I can't tell the difference.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

teresajoy said:


> littlest is here!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani (T-beri)'s baby girl was born at 5:57PM. She needs names people, lets give her some ideas!!!!
> 
> 8 lbs ? Oz
> 22 inches long



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Another little princess to sew for..how exciting.


----------



## twob4him

*I finally finished all 7 tees and 2 patchwork twirls for our first day at the MK!*






and here are the skirts modeled. I have had these done for a while but the girls never actually put them on till today  go figure...good thing they fit!












And some twirling shots...











Oh and someone asked for a close-up for easier casing...lol! This ensemble was definately cased....thank you disboutiquers!!!! so feel free to recase! 






This was the adult tee...I applied stablizer underneath. I opened up the side seams. I attached the two ribbons with a few rows of straight stitches. Closed up the side seams. I had heat/bond lite applied to the back of the Minnie head and bow, so I ironed them on the middle front. Then zig-zagged the edges! Finally, I added a daisy and its done! Easy Peasy!



*Credits:* 
God - everything
Minnie - Disney
Teeshirt - Old Navy
Twirl Skirt - Carla's Patchwork Twirl
Fabric and notions - Joann Fabrics
Sewing Machine - Janome MC10000


----------



## karebear1

VEry cute Cathy! that was a lot of work!

*CONGRATS to T and her new baby girl!!! So............... how was the labor???*


----------



## livndisney

Adorable Cathy!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof3princess

teresajoy said:


> littlest is here!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani (T-beri)'s baby girl was born at 5:57PM. She needs names people, lets give her some ideas!!!!
> 
> 8 lbs ? Oz
> 22 inches long



Aww I look every few hours to see if she has had the baby. I am looking forward to seeing all the cute customs on her. Congratulations Tifani.

My names are Megan Marie, Emily Ann, Samantha Mae. for you and the new


----------



## 3huskymom

Just had to share my excitement for the day....I received my MNSSHP and MVMCP tickets today! Now onto the waiting for October and December!


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I was bored, and totally putting off putting the contrast trim on the Emma Swing top I am working on...... and I started flipping through some of the older threads. I had to lol at this page a little: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716&page=4

On this page both Stephers and 2cutekids both talked about how they didn't sew but wished they did..... now look how awesome your outfits are! Amazing how this thread can suck you in and make you want to learn to sew! I know it happened to me too, but my outfits aren't nearly as great yet, but it is inspiring to think they might be years in the future..... anyhow I better try and finish this top tonight.... my trip is 5 weeks from tomorrow and I have 6 more outfits to make for Taylor, a skirt for my sis, and a bunch of t-shirts for me, my sis and mom. I did get the t-shirts ordered today at least.... Old Navy.com had a bunch for $5-6 I liked.


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> littlest is here!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani (T-beri)'s baby girl was born at 5:57PM. She needs names people, lets give her some ideas!!!!
> 
> 8 lbs ? Oz
> 22 inches long




So we know her last name or the name of the other kid(s)?  If it's known but not "public" can someone PM me?

Off the top of my head some we loved are:
Gabrielle Grace, Isabella Faythe, Jennica Katherine, Maren Elizabeth


----------



## teresajoy

twob4him said:


> *I finally finished all 7 tees and 2 patchwork twirls for our first day at the MK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are the skirts modeled. I have had these done for a while but the girls never actually put them on till today  go figure...good thing they fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some twirling shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and someone asked for a close-up for easier casing...lol! This ensemble was definately cased....thank you disboutiquers!!!! so feel free to recase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the adult tee...I applied stablizer underneath. I opened up the side seams. I attached the two ribbons with a few rows of straight stitches. Closed up the side seams. I had heat/bond lite applied to the back of the Minnie head and bow, so I ironed them on the middle front. Then zig-zagged the edges! Finally, I added a daisy and its done! Easy Peasy!
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits:*
> God - everything
> Minnie - Disney
> Teeshirt - Old Navy
> Twirl Skirt - Carla's Patchwork Twirl
> Fabric and notions - Joann Fabrics
> Sewing Machine - Janome MC10000



Fabulous Cathy!!! 



emcreative said:


> So we know her last name or the name of the other kid(s)?  If it's known but not "public" can someone PM me?
> 
> Off the top of my head some we loved are:
> Gabrielle Grace, Isabella Faythe, Jennica Katherine, Maren Elizabeth



Her oldest son's name is Gavin and Little's name is Lilliana (or Lily for short)


----------



## tricia

Mom2SamandJames said:


> My 4 year old son wants a new nap mat for the start of his final year in preschool.  Only he doesn't want just any mat, he wants either a Hook or a Pirates of the Caribbean one.  I made him a Wall-E for this past year, and it was a hit among all his school friends.  I just can't seem to find any fabric with Hook or POC on it.  Does anyone know where I can get my hands on any?  I would need about 1 1/2 yards.  I would be happy with cute pirate fabric because I could alway do a Hook or POC design on the blanket that goes with it.  Thanks!
> 
> In my area, we have a Hancocks, but it is a very small one with much more Home Deco than anything else and a Hobby Lobby.  That's it!  There is a Wal-Mart not too far, but they don't have either of the fabrics I just mentioned.



I agree with trying to find sheets, or a pillowcase.
I just made DS a Bowling Shirt from a POTC pillowcase that I picked up at WalMart.










minnie2 said:


> Here is a Transformers outfit I made for Kyle to wear at his bday party in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that boy must make a face in EVER picture!



Oh, I really have to make this for Tyler soon.  I have had the outline sitting on my desk for months waiting to be cut out



teresajoy said:


> littlest is here!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani (T-beri)'s baby girl was born at 5:57PM. She needs names people, lets give her some ideas!!!!
> 
> 8 lbs ? Oz
> 22 inches long



Congratulations Tifani!!!!!



Picabo said:


> Ohh goodness! I'm sorry you've had so much issue with pain for so long. But thank goodness you now can get the Enbrel again.  Sounds like (for you) it really makes a huge difference. And I know it can be very pricey without good insurance coverage. so I'm happy you can get it now!
> 
> I have a question - I see many dresses that have huge pix of princesses on them and I think I read on one post that they were used from pillow cases.  So can someone tell me how you put the pillowcase pix onto the dresses?  Or is there a tutorial somewhere? Is it hard or easy? I am NOT a sewer but am hoping to learn one of these days and am now gathering information to find out if it's something that I think I'd really be able to focus my attention on.   THANKS!!



You can just cut your whole pattern piece from the pillowcase, as I did below, or some people cut out just the princess and then applique it on to the fabric they are using.








twob4him said:


> *I finally finished all 7 tees and 2 patchwork twirls for our first day at the MK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are the skirts modeled. I have had these done for a while but the girls never actually put them on till today  go figure...good thing they fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some twirling shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and someone asked for a close-up for easier casing...lol! This ensemble was definately cased....thank you disboutiquers!!!! so feel free to recase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the adult tee...I applied stablizer underneath. I opened up the side seams. I attached the two ribbons with a few rows of straight stitches. Closed up the side seams. I had heat/bond lite applied to the back of the Minnie head and bow, so I ironed them on the middle front. Then zig-zagged the edges! Finally, I added a daisy and its done! Easy Peasy!
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits:*
> God - everything
> Minnie - Disney
> Teeshirt - Old Navy
> Twirl Skirt - Carla's Patchwork Twirl
> Fabric and notions - Joann Fabrics
> Sewing Machine - Janome MC10000



Great job.  You girls are going to look so cute at MK.  Make sure you get lots of photopass pics.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I was bored, and totally putting off putting the contrast trim on the Emma Swing top I am working on...... and I started flipping through some of the older threads. I had to lol at this page a little: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716&page=4
> 
> On this page both Stephers and 2cutekids both talked about how they didn't sew but wished they did..... now look how awesome your outfits are! Amazing how this thread can suck you in and make you want to learn to sew! I know it happened to me too, but my outfits aren't nearly as great yet, but it is inspiring to think they might be years in the future..... anyhow I better try and finish this top tonight.... my trip is 5 weeks from tomorrow and I have 6 more outfits to make for Taylor, a skirt for my sis, and a bunch of t-shirts for me, my sis and mom. I did get the t-shirts ordered today at least.... Old Navy.com had a bunch for $5-6 I liked.



This board is addicting!  Many of you don't know me very well yet, but I check this board more than my email or facebook account!   And it definitely inspired me to try sewing and I LOVE it!!!  Last week I made my first dresses ever (the 4th of July ones) and now tonight I am almost done with the pink Cinderella dress that the mice make.  I still can't believe that I was the one to make it!!!!  I love all of the great ideas on here, helpful advice, and just the overall tone of this board.  It's the nicest one I have ever been on.

And mirandag819, I often stare at your stuff wishing I can make what you make. 

Now enough typing for me....I only have 2 month until my trip and only one disney outfit made!  AHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## kimmylaj

congrats t-beri, and my vote is for Lucy


----------



## kstgelais4

Coming out of temporary lurkdom to say...
Congrats T on the birth of your new sweetie!!! Enjoy every moment!


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This board is addicting!  Many of you don't know me very well yet, but I check this board more than my email or facebook account!   And it definitely inspired me to try sewing and I LOVE it!!!  Last week I made my first dresses ever (the 4th of July ones) and now tonight I am almost done with the pink Cinderella dress that the mice make.  I still can't believe that I was the one to make it!!!!  I love all of the great ideas on here, helpful advice, and just the overall tone of this board.  It's the nicest one I have ever been on.
> 
> And mirandag819, I often stare at your stuff wishing I can make what you make.
> 
> Now enough typing for me....I only have 2 month until my trip and only one disney outfit made!  AHHHHHH!!!!!



Aww, thanks! I think this is a pretty great thread too!


----------



## Adi12982

CONGRATS T and littlest on your arrival!!


----------



## mirandag819

Congrats on the baby T! I can't wait to see some cute itty bitty customs on her!


----------



## kstgelais4

Can anyone share the mickey pumpkin clipart? I know Jessica made some awesoe shirts with that image!


----------



## *Toadstool*

twob4him said:


> *I finally finished all 7 tees and 2 patchwork twirls for our first day at the MK!*


Oh my goodness! You are putting my laziness to shame!! I will go and hide now. 
Your girls are adorable. You need to take them to a craft show and have them stand there like that and you'd make millions!!!


----------



## emcreative

kstgelais4 said:


> Can anyone share the mickey pumpkin clipart? I know Jessica made some awesoe shirts with that image!




I found this online, I hope it helps:






I stumbled on this and thought it was pretty cute, too:


----------



## *Toadstool*

http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=588
Cute *pants pattern for boys*. I was blog surfing. I love the look of those pants. Lots of pockets and I like the way the band is on there.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> I was blog surfing.




For some reason...that phrase struck me as almost something that you shouldn't say in front of kids.  

I must be in one of those moods tonight!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> For some reason...that phrase struck me as almost something that you shouldn't say in front of kids.
> 
> I must be in one of those moods tonight!



Does blog mean something bad in your house?? LOL!

Hey, if you find a good figment image pls let me know. I've only found 2, and I don't really like them.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Does blog mean something bad in your house?? LOL!
> 
> Hey, if you find a good figment image pls let me know. I've only found 2, and I don't really like them.



Nope, blog doesn't mean anything bad here (making a sammich does) which is why I thought it odd that...well, that I thought the phrase was code! hehe

What about just his face?






These are cute:


----------



## *Toadstool*

I have a problem with floating faces.. It bothers me. Maybe I need to get over it. Faces would be easier than his entire dragony self... I like the coloring page one you found. I might just use the head on the pin though. Thank you!
Now go make a sammich!


----------



## livndisney

My sister is a big Figment fan.  Did you draw that? I think it is the third one it look almost like a chalk drawing. It is so cute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

twob4him said:


> *I finally finished all 7 tees and 2 patchwork twirls for our first day at the MK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are the skirts modeled. I have had these done for a while but the girls never actually put them on till today  go figure...good thing they fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some twirling shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and someone asked for a close-up for easier casing...lol! This ensemble was definately cased....thank you disboutiquers!!!! so feel free to recase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the adult tee...I applied stablizer underneath. I opened up the side seams. I attached the two ribbons with a few rows of straight stitches. Closed up the side seams. I had heat/bond lite applied to the back of the Minnie head and bow, so I ironed them on the middle front. Then zig-zagged the edges! Finally, I added a daisy and its done! Easy Peasy!
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits:*
> God - everything
> Minnie - Disney
> Teeshirt - Old Navy
> Twirl Skirt - Carla's Patchwork Twirl
> Fabric and notions - Joann Fabrics
> Sewing Machine - Janome MC10000



Oh Gosh, those are so cute!  I expect a Disney pic w/ y'all in them, ya know!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I was bored, and totally putting off putting the contrast trim on the Emma Swing top I am working on...... and I started flipping through some of the older threads. I had to lol at this page a little: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716&page=4
> 
> On this page both Stephers and 2cutekids both talked about how they didn't sew but wished they did..... now look how awesome your outfits are! Amazing how this thread can suck you in and make you want to learn to sew! I know it happened to me too, but my outfits aren't nearly as great yet, but it is inspiring to think they might be years in the future..... anyhow I better try and finish this top tonight.... my trip is 5 weeks from tomorrow and I have 6 more outfits to make for Taylor, a skirt for my sis, and a bunch of t-shirts for me, my sis and mom. I did get the t-shirts ordered today at least.... Old Navy.com had a bunch for $5-6 I liked.



Um, sweetheart, you sew GREAT!  Your monsters inc skirt and peasant top are on my top 10 list!


----------



## emcreative

livndisney said:


> My sister is a big Figment fan.  Did you draw that? I think it is the third one it look almost like a chalk drawing. It is so cute!



No ma'am I didn't draw them.  Unless I say "here's one I did" just assume I google'd it up somewhere


----------



## emcreative

Okay I hope this posting is okay:

Was at Payless tonight with Hannah, they had the most ADORABLE and perfectly Minnie Canvas flats for girls...parts were black with white polka dots, parts were red with white polka dots...little bow off to the side...best part they were on clearance for $5.  Alas, they did not have Hannah's size (I think they had every size BUT hers!!!)

Tried to find a picture online with no luck..wish I'd remembered to use my cell for a pic!!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

Ugh. I had my post all typed up and it wouldn't let me post it! 

I just finished this dress tonight. Peach had no clue I was making it. Its very special and dear to my heart. My uncle said this is the last fabric my aunt was sewing with (she made herself a button down shirt) before she passed away a few years ago. Georgia just loved this fabric. Its very light and breezy. She is going to love it. Hopefully she will model it for me before her dad gets her for a last minute over night weekend. (ugh.. another long vent) 






We are both finally feeling better. hopefully being at her dad's wont make her mood change too bad. Last time she talked to him on the phone which was nearly two weeks ago now, he said He didn't know when the next time he would see her was and he would call her sunday, well sunday was two sundays ago!!! She said to me the other day.. "Mommy, why doesn't my daddy call me, doesn't he love me anymore?" UGh.... 

Well off to catch up and go to bed for me.


----------



## PrincessKell

teresajoy said:


> littlest is here!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani (T-beri)'s baby girl was born at 5:57PM. She needs names people, lets give her some ideas!!!!
> 
> 8 lbs ? Oz
> 22 inches long






Congrats!!! Happy Birthday to the newest Baby Diser! 

I love the name Charlotte Rose.   Charlotte is my middle name and I think Rose is just so sweet.


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> *I finally finished all 7 tees and 2 patchwork twirls for our first day at the MK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are the skirts modeled. I have had these done for a while but the girls never actually put them on till today  go figure...good thing they fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some twirling shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and someone asked for a close-up for easier casing...lol! This ensemble was definately cased....thank you disboutiquers!!!! so feel free to recase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the adult tee...I applied stablizer underneath. I opened up the side seams. I attached the two ribbons with a few rows of straight stitches. Closed up the side seams. I had heat/bond lite applied to the back of the Minnie head and bow, so I ironed them on the middle front. Then zig-zagged the edges! Finally, I added a daisy and its done! Easy Peasy!
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits:*
> God - everything
> Minnie - Disney
> Teeshirt - Old Navy
> Twirl Skirt - Carla's Patchwork Twirl
> Fabric and notions - Joann Fabrics
> Sewing Machine - Janome MC10000


Love these!  Cna I ask what size pieces do you cut for your patchwork?  They are rectangles not squares ?  I like that look a lot.  I usually do 6x6 sqs but I think I am tiring of them....



*Toadstool* said:


> http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=588
> Cute *pants pattern for boys*. I was blog surfing. I love the look of those pants. Lots of pockets and I like the way the band is on there.


Those are really cute!  Are their patterns hard?  I would hate to spend $16 and have the pattern be hard!


PrincessKell said:


> Ugh. I had my post all typed up and it wouldn't let me post it!
> 
> I just finished this dress tonight. Peach had no clue I was making it. Its very special and dear to my heart. My uncle said this is the last fabric my aunt was sewing with (she made herself a button down shirt) before she passed away a few years ago. Georgia just loved this fabric. Its very light and breezy. She is going to love it. Hopefully she will model it for me before her dad gets her for a last minute over night weekend. (ugh.. another long vent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are both finally feeling better. hopefully being at her dad's wont make her mood change too bad. Last time she talked to him on the phone which was nearly two weeks ago now, he said He didn't know when the next time he would see her was and he would call her sunday, well sunday was two sundays ago!!! She said to me the other day.. "Mommy, why doesn't my daddy call me, doesn't he love me anymore?" UGh....
> 
> Well off to catch up and go to bed for me.


pretty and a very sweet story behind the fabric.
Sorry about Peach's dad.


----------



## 3huskymom

I know a few days ago someone talked about getting instructions to combine letters into their embroidery software to make a full word instead of rehooping for each letter. Can someone please PM me with that info???


----------



## twob4him

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh my goodness! You are putting my laziness to shame!! I will go and hide now.
> Your girls are adorable. You need to take them to a craft show and have them stand there like that and you'd make millions!!!


Funny! I wasn't actually trying to get them in the pic...they just ran up and jumped in and did that themselves...hahaha...I think they watch too much Wheel of Fortune! 



minnie2 said:


> Love these!  Cna I ask what size pieces do you cut for your patchwork?  They are rectangles not squares ?  I like that look a lot.  I usually do 6x6 sqs but I think I am tiring of them....



They do look like rectangles. I am pretty sure I did whatever Carla said...but when I gathered maybe it took up an inch instead of less...not sure...I made them months ago so I dont remember. I assume you have the patchwork twirl pattern!


----------



## 3huskymom

What do you all think? Does this need a black sash or something? It seems busy to me or is it ok???


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> They do look like rectangles. I am pretty sure I did whatever Carla said...but when I gathered maybe it took up an inch instead of less...not sure...I made them months ago so I dont remember. I assume you have the patchwork twirl pattern!


Nope don't have it!  Can you believe it!  LOL



3huskymom said:


> What do you all think? Does this need a black sash or something? It seems busy to me or is it ok???


so cute!


----------



## HeatherSue

Picabo said:


> I have a question - I see many dresses that have huge pix of princesses on them and I think I read on one post that they were used from pillow cases.  So can someone tell me how you put the pillowcase pix onto the dresses?  Or is there a tutorial somewhere? Is it hard or easy? I am NOT a sewer but am hoping to learn one of these days and am now gathering information to find out if it's something that I think I'd really be able to focus my attention on.   THANKS!!


You can applique it on using the instructions in my applique tutorial.  Or, you could use the pillowcase as a fabric piece in the dress.  I appliqued it on for this dress for Tessa WAY back when!








Then, I made Sawyer this matching t-shirt with the Sebastian from the pillowcase.  He was much happier after I bribed him with a cookie:











minnie2 said:


> Here is a Transformers outfit I made for Kyle to wear at his bday party in a few weeks.


That is awesome, Marlo!  I love it!  Kyle crackys me up!



twob4him said:


> *I finally finished all 7 tees and 2 patchwork twirls for our first day at the MK!*


You and your "credits" ! Wow, Cathy!  These must have taken so long!  I am in AWE!!! GREAT job!!!  I can't wait to see all the Pooh shirts you're making!!  The girls look beautiful in their patchwork twirl skirts- I love them!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I was bored, and totally putting off putting the contrast trim on the Emma Swing top I am working on...... and I started flipping through some of the older threads. I had to lol at this page a little: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716&page=4
> 
> On this page both Stephers and 2cutekids both talked about how they didn't sew but wished they did..... now look how awesome your outfits are! Amazing how this thread can suck you in and make you want to learn to sew! I know it happened to me too, but my outfits aren't nearly as great yet, but it is inspiring to think they might be years in the future..... anyhow I better try and finish this top tonight.... my trip is 5 weeks from tomorrow and I have 6 more outfits to make for Taylor, a skirt for my sis, and a bunch of t-shirts for me, my sis and mom. I did get the t-shirts ordered today at least.... Old Navy.com had a bunch for $5-6 I liked.


If you run across any posts by "hkite", that's me!!  I changed my username when I realized that hkite sounded like someone trying to cough up a lugey!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This board is addicting!  Many of you don't know me very well yet, but I check this board more than my email or facebook account!   And it definitely inspired me to try sewing and I LOVE it!!!  Last week I made my first dresses ever (the 4th of July ones) and now tonight I am almost done with the pink Cinderella dress that the mice make.  I still can't believe that I was the one to make it!!!!  I love all of the great ideas on here, helpful advice, and just the overall tone of this board.  It's the nicest one I have ever been on.
> 
> And mirandag819, I often stare at your stuff wishing I can make what you make.
> 
> Now enough typing for me....I only have 2 month until my trip and only one disney outfit made!  AHHHHHH!!!!!


This is a wonderful group of people!!  I can't wait to see your pink Cinderella dress!  I love how you said that you can't believe you were the one to make it!  I felt that way with a few of the things I've made.  It's such a great feeling!



PrincessKell said:


> Ugh. I had my post all typed up and it wouldn't let me post it!
> 
> I just finished this dress tonight. Peach had no clue I was making it. Its very special and dear to my heart. My uncle said this is the last fabric my aunt was sewing with (she made herself a button down shirt) before she passed away a few years ago. Georgia just loved this fabric. Its very light and breezy. She is going to love it. Hopefully she will model it for me before her dad gets her for a last minute over night weekend. (ugh.. another long vent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are both finally feeling better. hopefully being at her dad's wont make her mood change too bad. Last time she talked to him on the phone which was nearly two weeks ago now, he said He didn't know when the next time he would see her was and he would call her sunday, well sunday was two sundays ago!!! She said to me the other day.. "Mommy, why doesn't my daddy call me, doesn't he love me anymore?" UGh.... \
> Well off to catch up and go to bed for me.


 for Peach and  for you.  That is such a sweet story behind this dress.  It turned out really pretty, so classy!



3huskymom said:


> What do you all think? Does this need a black sash or something? It seems busy to me or is it ok???



I think a yellow sash would look great, to tie in the yellow flower on the applique!


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessKell said:


> Ugh. I had my post all typed up and it wouldn't let me post it!
> 
> I just finished this dress tonight. Peach had no clue I was making it. Its very special and dear to my heart. My uncle said this is the last fabric my aunt was sewing with (she made herself a button down shirt) before she passed away a few years ago. Georgia just loved this fabric. Its very light and breezy. She is going to love it. Hopefully she will model it for me before her dad gets her for a last minute over night weekend. (ugh.. another long vent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are both finally feeling better. hopefully being at her dad's wont make her mood change too bad. Last time she talked to him on the phone which was nearly two weeks ago now, he said He didn't know when the next time he would see her was and he would call her sunday, well sunday was two sundays ago!!! She said to me the other day.. "Mommy, why doesn't my daddy call me, doesn't he love me anymore?" UGh....
> 
> Well off to catch up and go to bed for me.



The dress is lovely, and the story behind it is so sweet; I'm sorry about Peaches dad; I hope her Dad realizes all he's missing soon.



HeatherSue said:


> You can applique it on using the instructions in my applique tutorial.  Or, you could use the pillowcase as a fabric piece in the dress.  I appliqued it on for this dress for Tessa WAY back when!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made Sawyer this matching t-shirt with the Sebastian from the pillowcase.  He was much happier after I bribed him with a cookie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a yellow sash would look great, to tie in the yellow flower on the applique!



I love these!  So, So cute; I'll have to keep an eye out for pillowcases.


----------



## mirandag819

I finished Taylor's outfit for the Tusker House breakfast against all odds. I swear I about threw it out the windor at least 50 times. I had to completly redo the mickey and minnie appliques 12 times, I got so completly close to finishing them and something would mess up..... I never could get the black outline to look right around parts of the face, I finally gave up on the embroidery machine and did the black outline on the face by hand (well with my regular sewing machine).... so they don't look great. Donald's eyes should probably be a lighter blue so they don't blend so much with the black, but I didn't want to do it over again. I had several problems with the shirt and had to redo it a little. It wasn't that bad, but I am spoiled by all of Carla's pictures, and with far less pictures it took me a min to understand what I was suppose to do. It was also my first time doing buttons, so I needed to practice for awhile. 

Anyhow here is the outfit all done, I think I am going to add a pettiskirt.....Ignore the crooked hair, she wouldn't let me fix it much today..... I am not done with the hairbows either, they will be bigger and have other ribbon.... I will use this mickey ribbon as the base, but I will add some other animal prints. 

Get ready for far too many pictures of Taylor, she was loving getting her picture taken today. 









































I am still trying to decide if I want to move the buttons a little so it will be slightly less open.


----------



## Adi12982

mirandag819 said:


>



OMG that is soooooooo adorable!! Sorry you had so much trouble, but it is GORGEOUS!  Taylor is such a cutie!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> You can applique it on using the instructions in my applique tutorial.  Or, you could use the pillowcase as a fabric piece in the dress.  I appliqued it on for this dress for Tessa WAY back when!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made Sawyer this matching t-shirt with the Sebastian from the pillowcase.  He was much happier after I bribed him with a cookie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome, Marlo!  I love it!  Kyle crackys me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you run across any posts by "hkite", that's me!!  I changed my username when I realized that hkite sounded like someone trying to cough up a lugey!


They are just too cute!  Tessa looks so little and I love sawyers messy face!
HEHE cough up a lugy!
That Kyle he certainly is a trip let me tell ya!


mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's outfit for the Tusker House breakfast against all odds. I swear I about threw it out the windor at least 50 times. I had to completly redo the mickey and minnie appliques 12 times, I got so completly close to finishing them and something would mess up..... I never could get the black outline to look right around parts of the face, I finally gave up on the embroidery machine and did the black outline on the face by hand (well with my regular sewing machine).... so they don't look great. Donald's eyes should probably be a lighter blue so they don't blend so much with the black, but I didn't want to do it over again. I had several problems with the shirt and had to redo it a little. It wasn't that bad, but I am spoiled by all of Carla's pictures, and with far less pictures it took me a min to understand what I was suppose to do. It was also my first time doing buttons, so I needed to practice for awhile.
> 
> Anyhow here is the outfit all done, I think I am going to add a pettiskirt.....Ignore the crooked hair, she wouldn't let me fix it much today..... I am not done with the hairbows either, they will be bigger and have other ribbon.... I will use this mickey ribbon as the base, but I will add some other animal prints.
> 
> Get ready for far too many pictures of Taylor, she was loving getting her picture taken today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to decide if I want to move the buttons a little so it will be slightly less open.


LOVE IT!  It is great!


----------



## billwendy

hi everyone! Congrads Tberi!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mirandag819 said:


>



This is the cutest Tusker house outfit...you did such a great job!  Your dd is adorable.



PrincessKell said:


> .



What a special dress!



twob4him said:


>



WOW! You have been busy.  They look great!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Just wanted to give a big WELCOME to the new baby!  Hope you are all doing well T!!!!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## InkspressYourself

emcreative said:


> Okay I hope this posting is okay:
> 
> Was at Payless tonight with Hannah, they had the most ADORABLE and perfectly Minnie Canvas flats for girls...parts were black with white polka dots, parts were red with white polka dots...little bow off to the side...best part they were on clearance for $5.  Alas, they did not have Hannah's size (I think they had every size BUT hers!!!)
> 
> Tried to find a picture online with no luck..wish I'd remembered to use my cell for a pic!!!!



OOOh, I need those so bad for my girls.  My payless stinks.  They never have anything.  I just ordered some things online and I'm having them shipped to the store.  I didn't notice any girls shoes like that online.  I'll go look again.

I'm new here, but congratulations Tiffani on the new baby.  Was the picture on this thread and I missed it?  I love new babies!


----------



## ireland_nicole

3huskymom said:


> What do you all think? Does this need a black sash or something? It seems busy to me or is it ok???



I like it!  I don't think it's to busy, but I also like the idea of a yellow sash.


mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's outfit for the Tusker House breakfast against all odds. I swear I about threw it out the windor at least 50 times. I had to completly redo the mickey and minnie appliques 12 times, I got so completly close to finishing them and something would mess up..... I never could get the black outline to look right around parts of the face, I finally gave up on the embroidery machine and did the black outline on the face by hand (well with my regular sewing machine).... so they don't look great. Donald's eyes should probably be a lighter blue so they don't blend so much with the black, but I didn't want to do it over again. I had several problems with the shirt and had to redo it a little. It wasn't that bad, but I am spoiled by all of Carla's pictures, and with far less pictures it took me a min to understand what I was suppose to do. It was also my first time doing buttons, so I needed to practice for awhile.
> 
> Anyhow here is the outfit all done, I think I am going to add a pettiskirt.....Ignore the crooked hair, she wouldn't let me fix it much today..... I am not done with the hairbows either, they will be bigger and have other ribbon.... I will use this mickey ribbon as the base, but I will add some other animal prints.
> 
> Get ready for far too many pictures of Taylor, she was loving getting her picture taken today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to decide if I want to move the buttons a little so it will be slightly less open.



This outfit is the bomb!  It's really, really awesome!  Can't wait to see it w/ the petti!  I wouldn't move the button until you have tried it with the petti and checked the fit.  I think it looks good the way it is, though.


----------



## DisneyKings

mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's outfit for the Tusker House breakfast against all odds. I swear I about threw it out the windor at least 50 times. I had to completly redo the mickey and minnie appliques 12 times, I got so completly close to finishing them and something would mess up..... I never could get the black outline to look right around parts of the face, I finally gave up on the embroidery machine and did the black outline on the face by hand (well with my regular sewing machine).... so they don't look great. Donald's eyes should probably be a lighter blue so they don't blend so much with the black, but I didn't want to do it over again. I had several problems with the shirt and had to redo it a little. It wasn't that bad, but I am spoiled by all of Carla's pictures, and with far less pictures it took me a min to understand what I was suppose to do. It was also my first time doing buttons, so I needed to practice for awhile.
> 
> Anyhow here is the outfit all done, I think I am going to add a pettiskirt.....Ignore the crooked hair, she wouldn't let me fix it much today..... I am not done with the hairbows either, they will be bigger and have other ribbon.... I will use this mickey ribbon as the base, but I will add some other animal prints.
> 
> Get ready for far too many pictures of Taylor, she was loving getting her picture taken today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to decide if I want to move the buttons a little so it will be slightly less open.



I LOVE it!   Where did you find the mickey ribbon for the bows?


----------



## princessmom29

First off- congrats to T on the new Tbaby!!!

This is slightly OT,but I remember a discussion a while back here about Cheer stuff so i am asking anyway. For those of who do Park Ball cheer, how often do you practice and for how long? I just signed DD up at our local park. She is 5, almost 6 and whill be on the 4 and 5 year old team. We will practice 4 days a week for an hour and a half. I am not complaining, just wondering if this is the norm other places too.


----------



## mirandag819

DisneyKings said:


> I LOVE it!   Where did you find the mickey ribbon for the bows?



ebay...... you can PM me for the sellers name if you want it. I got a ton of different mickey ribbon.... hopefully I will finish Taylor's outfit for the dessert party today, you should see the mickey ribbon for it.... so cute!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I took my son with me to the fabric store today to pick out the fabric for his nap mat if we could find any.  He didn't like the pirate fabric in the store so he just tells me he wants blue and I can put Captain Hook, Smee, Peter Pan, and maybe Tinkerbell on it for him.  This nap mat is going to be quite a lot of time consuming work, but if he loves it, it will be worth it.

Thanks for the suggestions though!


----------



## emcreative

InkspressYourself said:


> OOOh, I need those so bad for my girls.  My payless stinks.  They never have anything.  I just ordered some things online and I'm having them shipped to the store.  I didn't notice any girls shoes like that online.  I'll go look again.




The first thing I did when I got back was look for them online (since they didn't have my Hannah's size) and they didn't have them there.

I honestly don't even remember seeing the shoes until I went yesterday during the clearance sale and there were tons of them (in all the OTHER sizes) for $5


----------



## VBAndrea

I am ordering (online) a custom for dd for our trip in December.  Believe me, it's something I could never make.  I just need some help figuring out sizing and measurements to give to the designer.

DD is 5 years old and is on the thin side, probably normal in height for her age (42.5 inches).  She currently wears a size 5 though I must have adjustable waist in store bought pants because she is thin (trust me, she inherited dh's genes).  She will be 6 a couple of weeks after her trip and the first time she will wear the custom is on our trip, but I would like it to last her for some time after that since it's pricey.  It's a dress and embellished jeans combo.

Seamstress said standard chest measurements is 24 inches, dress length 26.5inches and inseam 21 (this is what she would use if outfit was a gift or I didn't want to take measurements).  As of today, dd measures: chest 21.5 inches and a pair of jeans that fits her well has a 19" inseam.  I am not concerned about dress length.  The dress does have some elastic in the back.  The seamstress is using adjustable waist jeans so waist size for jeans won't be an issue.

Do you think I would be safe telling her chest of 23" and inseam of 20"?

I know it's absolutely impossible for anyone to predict how much dd will grow between now and early/mid December, but if it were your child and you were making an outfit to be worn 6 months down the road what would you do?  Or should I just convo the designer with everything I shared with you all?


----------



## woodkins

princessmom29 said:


> First off- congrats to T on the new Tbaby!!!
> 
> This is slightly OT,but I remember a discussion a while back here about Cheer stuff so i am asking anyway. For those of who do Park Ball cheer, how often do you practice and for how long? I just signed DD up at our local park. She is 5, almost 6 and whill be on the 4 and 5 year old team. We will practice 4 days a week for an hour and a half. I am not complaining, just wondering if this is the norm other places too.



That seems like a lot of time for a non-competition team. My dd (2 weeks from being 7 ) is on a national level competitive cheer team (it goes up to 12 yrs old) and she practices 2x per week for a total of 4.5 hours and that includes team practice and tuble classes. The practices are all in a climate controlled cheer gym as well (not outside in the heat etc.)
-Krysta


----------



## princessmom29

woodkins said:


> That seems like a lot of time for a non-competition team. My dd (2 weeks from being 7 ) is on a national level competitive cheer team (it goes up to 12 yrs old) and she practices 2x per week for a total of 4.5 hours and that includes team practice and tuble classes. The practices are all in a climate controlled cheer gym as well (not outside in the heat etc.)
> -Krysta



They will compete once at the end of the season in an association wide meet, but I don't think it's anything like a true competition gym team. I was just courious what other mothers thought. Thnks for the input. I checked around to some of the other parks in the laegue too and they are doing the same thing. It looks like they are tking it a little more seriously than your average park ball squad. We will just have to see how it goes I guess.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

sorry to not have posted in a while but I just got caught up - our Beef n Beer was not good, we only had like 30 people show up, I don't know if we even made any money.

 I did not get the Ladybug patchwork done - Toadstool - do you know after getting 9 pieces of 44" ruffle pinned to the skirt of that monster I still need more!! I added 4 more 44" pieces and am stil about 30" shy of having the whole thing done! I was pinning through the entire Speed Racer movie. I took the dress I had done to the Auction. SOmeone with a 2 y.o. won the dress and loves it so that was good. I told Juliet she can have the ladybug Patchwork when I am done since the thing NEEDS to have a petti under it. Plus she wants it something fierce. What can I say -I love my kids- then again don't we all.
Carol


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> littlest is here!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani (T-beri)'s baby girl was born at 5:57PM. She needs names people, lets give her some ideas!!!!
> 
> 8 lbs ? Oz
> 22 inches long


Congratulations T & family!!!



twob4him said:


> *I finally finished all 7 tees and 2 patchwork twirls for our first day at the MK!*


WOW!  What a beautiful photo!!!!  LOVE the skirts too but that photo with all those shirts is so cool!



PrincessKell said:


> I just finished this dress tonight. Peach had no clue I was making it. Its very special and dear to my heart. My uncle said this is the last fabric my aunt was sewing with (she made herself a button down shirt) before she passed away a few years ago. Georgia just loved this fabric. Its very light and breezy. She is going to love it. Hopefully she will model it for me before her dad gets her for a last minute over night weekend. (ugh.. another long vent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are both finally feeling better. hopefully being at her dad's wont make her mood change too bad. Last time she talked to him on the phone which was nearly two weeks ago now, he said He didn't know when the next time he would see her was and he would call her sunday, well sunday was two sundays ago!!! She said to me the other day.. "Mommy, why doesn't my daddy call me, doesn't he love me anymore?" UGh....
> 
> Well off to catch up and go to bed for me.


Beautiful dress!  



3huskymom said:


> What do you all think? Does this need a black sash or something? It seems busy to me or is it ok???


Cute!  I like it like it is.



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's outfit for the Tusker House breakfast against all odds. I swear I about threw it out the windor at least 50 times. I had to completly redo the mickey and minnie appliques 12 times, I got so completly close to finishing them and something would mess up..... I never could get the black outline to look right around parts of the face, I finally gave up on the embroidery machine and did the black outline on the face by hand (well with my regular sewing machine).... so they don't look great. Donald's eyes should probably be a lighter blue so they don't blend so much with the black, but I didn't want to do it over again. I had several problems with the shirt and had to redo it a little. It wasn't that bad, but I am spoiled by all of Carla's pictures, and with far less pictures it took me a min to understand what I was suppose to do. It was also my first time doing buttons, so I needed to practice for awhile.
> 
> Anyhow here is the outfit all done, I think I am going to add a pettiskirt.....Ignore the crooked hair, she wouldn't let me fix it much today..... I am not done with the hairbows either, they will be bigger and have other ribbon.... I will use this mickey ribbon as the base, but I will add some other animal prints.
> 
> Get ready for far too many pictures of Taylor, she was loving getting her picture taken today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to decide if I want to move the buttons a little so it will be slightly less open.


Stunning!  Your cutie is going to get so much attention in that!!!!!

You should be sure to go to Camp Minnie Mickey so you can get some photos there too-those might be better photos than in Tusker House.  The Tusker House meal is really fun too but I like photos without other people and stuff in them too.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

for those of you who do appliques by hand......

okay, i have been following heathersue's tutorial ( which is awesome!), but I am not sure how to stitch faces in the exact spot that they need to be once you put all of the pieces together.  does that make sense?  how do you know where to stitch all of the extra lines inside the shapes that are not part of the outline.  hopefully I am making myself clear....lol!


----------



## emcreative

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> for those of you who do appliques by hand......
> 
> okay, i have been following heathersue's tutorial ( which is awesome!), but I am not sure how to stitch faces in the exact spot that they need to be once you put all of the pieces together.  does that make sense?  how do you know where to stitch all of the extra lines inside the shapes that are not part of the outline.  hopefully I am making myself clear....lol!



I draw them lightly with a washable fabric pencil first.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> You can applique it on using the instructions in my applique tutorial.  Or, you could use the pillowcase as a fabric piece in the dress.  I appliqued it on for this dress for Tessa WAY back when!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made Sawyer this matching t-shirt with the Sebastian from the pillowcase.  He was much happier after I bribed him with a cookie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I can't tell from the picture.  When you applique these large pictures using pillowcases and things, did you just sew around the outside of the picture or all of the lines inside the picture of ariel too?


----------



## my*2*angels

PrincessKell said:


> Ugh. I had my post all typed up and it wouldn't let me post it!
> 
> I just finished this dress tonight. Peach had no clue I was making it. Its very special and dear to my heart. My uncle said this is the last fabric my aunt was sewing with (she made herself a button down shirt) before she passed away a few years ago. Georgia just loved this fabric. Its very light and breezy. She is going to love it. Hopefully she will model it for me before her dad gets her for a last minute over night weekend. (ugh.. another long vent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are both finally feeling better. hopefully being at her dad's wont make her mood change too bad. Last time she talked to him on the phone which was nearly two weeks ago now, he said He didn't know when the next time he would see her was and he would call her sunday, well sunday was two sundays ago!!! She said to me the other day.. "Mommy, why doesn't my daddy call me, doesn't he love me anymore?" UGh....
> 
> Well off to catch up and go to bed for me.



Love the story of the fabric and the dress is GREAT!  Glad you guys are feeling better.  So sorry to hear about poor Georgia and her daddy!  That must really stink for you both.



3huskymom said:


> What do you all think? Does this need a black sash or something? It seems busy to me or is it ok???



I think it is really cute!



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's outfit for the Tusker House breakfast against all odds. I swear I about threw it out the windor at least 50 times. I had to completly redo the mickey and minnie appliques 12 times, I got so completly close to finishing them and something would mess up..... I never could get the black outline to look right around parts of the face, I finally gave up on the embroidery machine and did the black outline on the face by hand (well with my regular sewing machine).... so they don't look great. Donald's eyes should probably be a lighter blue so they don't blend so much with the black, but I didn't want to do it over again. I had several problems with the shirt and had to redo it a little. It wasn't that bad, but I am spoiled by all of Carla's pictures, and with far less pictures it took me a min to understand what I was suppose to do. It was also my first time doing buttons, so I needed to practice for awhile.
> 
> Anyhow here is the outfit all done, I think I am going to add a pettiskirt.....Ignore the crooked hair, she wouldn't let me fix it much today..... I am not done with the hairbows either, they will be bigger and have other ribbon.... I will use this mickey ribbon as the base, but I will add some other animal prints.
> 
> Get ready for far too many pictures of Taylor, she was loving getting her picture taken today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to decide if I want to move the buttons a little so it will be slightly less open.



AWESOME!  You did a really great job!  Well worth all of the frustration!  OH and BTW, NO APOLOGIZING for bad hair!LOL


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> littlest is here!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani (T-beri)'s baby girl was born at 5:57PM. She needs names people, lets give her some ideas!!!!
> 
> 8 lbs ? Oz
> 22 inches long



Tell T we all say Congrats! I just read a book and fell in love wiht the name Faythe. 



twob4him said:


> *I finally finished all 7 tees and 2 patchwork twirls for our first day at the MK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are the skirts modeled. I have had these done for a while but the girls never actually put them on till today  go figure...good thing they fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some twirling shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and someone asked for a close-up for easier casing...lol! This ensemble was definately cased....thank you disboutiquers!!!! so feel free to recase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the adult tee...I applied stablizer underneath. I opened up the side seams. I attached the two ribbons with a few rows of straight stitches. Closed up the side seams. I had heat/bond lite applied to the back of the Minnie head and bow, so I ironed them on the middle front. Then zig-zagged the edges! Finally, I added a daisy and its done! Easy Peasy!
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits:*
> God - everything
> Minnie - Disney
> Teeshirt - Old Navy
> Twirl Skirt - Carla's Patchwork Twirl
> Fabric and notions - Joann Fabrics
> Sewing Machine - Janome MC10000



Your shirts look great. Your girls looks great. I just love these twirl skirts. I don't know why I never made Kirsta one. 



tricia said:


> I agree with trying to find sheets, or a pillowcase.
> I just made DS a Bowling Shirt from a POTC pillowcase that I picked up at WalMart.



This is my favorite bowling shirt. I went to our Walmarts and they don't have this style. I just love it. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This board is addicting!  Many of you don't know me very well yet, but I check this board more than my email or facebook account!   And it definitely inspired me to try sewing and I LOVE it!!!  Last week I made my first dresses ever (the 4th of July ones) and now tonight I am almost done with the pink Cinderella dress that the mice make.  I still can't believe that I was the one to make it!!!!  I love all of the great ideas on here, helpful advice, and just the overall tone of this board.  It's the nicest one I have ever been on.
> 
> And mirandag819, I often stare at your stuff wishing I can make what you make.
> 
> Now enough typing for me....I only have 2 month until my trip and only one disney outfit made!  AHHHHHH!!!!!



Can't wait for pictures. Thanks for sharing. 



PrincessKell said:


> Ugh. I had my post all typed up and it wouldn't let me post it!
> 
> I just finished this dress tonight. Peach had no clue I was making it. Its very special and dear to my heart. My uncle said this is the last fabric my aunt was sewing with (she made herself a button down shirt) before she passed away a few years ago. Georgia just loved this fabric. Its very light and breezy. She is going to love it. Hopefully she will model it for me before her dad gets her for a last minute over night weekend. (ugh.. another long vent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are both finally feeling better. hopefully being at her dad's wont make her mood change too bad. Last time she talked to him on the phone which was nearly two weeks ago now, he said He didn't know when the next time he would see her was and he would call her sunday, well sunday was two sundays ago!!! She said to me the other day.. "Mommy, why doesn't my daddy call me, doesn't he love me anymore?" UGh....
> 
> Well off to catch up and go to bed for me.



I'm 52 and my Dad still acts like this. I did get a Bday card this year. About 3 months late. 

I love that you made a dress with this fabric. When my step father died (he raised me) I wanted to make all the grandchildren a small pillow with a square of one of PopPops shirts for Xmas. I told my mother, but she went ahead and got rid of all the shirts anyway! 



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's outfit for the Tusker House breakfast against all odds. I swear I about threw it out the windor at least 50 times. I had to completly redo the mickey and minnie appliques 12 times, I got so completly close to finishing them and something would mess up..... I never could get the black outline to look right around parts of the face, I finally gave up on the embroidery machine and did the black outline on the face by hand (well with my regular sewing machine).... so they don't look great. Donald's eyes should probably be a lighter blue so they don't blend so much with the black, but I didn't want to do it over again. I had several problems with the shirt and had to redo it a little. It wasn't that bad, but I am spoiled by all of Carla's pictures, and with far less pictures it took me a min to understand what I was suppose to do. It was also my first time doing buttons, so I needed to practice for awhile.
> 
> Anyhow here is the outfit all done, I think I am going to add a pettiskirt.....Ignore the crooked hair, she wouldn't let me fix it much today..... I am not done with the hairbows either, they will be bigger and have other ribbon.... I will use this mickey ribbon as the base, but I will add some other animal prints.
> 
> Get ready for far too many pictures of Taylor, she was loving getting her picture taken today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to decide if I want to move the buttons a little so it will be slightly less open.



I just love this!!! It is so adorable. 




princessmom29 said:


> They will compete once at the end of the season in an association wide meet, but I don't think it's anything like a true competition gym team. I was just courious what other mothers thought. Thnks for the input. I checked around to some of the other parks in the laegue too and they are doing the same thing. It looks like they are tking it a little more seriously than your average park ball squad. We will just have to see how it goes I guess.



Kirsta was in this type of cheer. She had practice 4 days a week or 2 hours. It got worse near the competition. It was mighty expensive. Thank goodness she didn't ask to do it again.


----------



## emcreative

Miranda, you've outdone yourself on the safari outfit.  Every one you make gets better!!!!

Okay ladies and Tom, I was reading on another thread about someone's stroller getting taken "by accident" while they were on a ride because the other family had the same exact one.  They did obviously get their own stroller back later that evening, but I've been trying to brainstorm ways to really identify "our" stroller.  The trick being, of course, it would have to be something non-permanent as we're in a stroller swap.  So I thought I'd share what I came up with in case anyone else has similar concerns!

I got those foam sheets and made this sign (Please excuse the still wet glue. I had to do some creative editing on names, of course. The white is the sign, the black on the edges is the leather chair it's sitting on).  I used a hole punch in the corners, and I'll tie it onto the handles of the stroller with ribbon:






Who knows, maybe it will work, maybe it won't.  I used the foam instead of just making a posterboard sign because in my head I thought it might be less apt to rip or run/fall apart if it rains!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I just cut all of the pieces out for one of the birds from Cinderella and ironed them all together but now I am totally scared to put it on my dress in case I do a horrible job with the stitching!!!!  The dress is all done so I don't want to screw it up but my daugther totally wants this bird on there!  Any advice for me before I start the stitching tonight?


----------



## princessmom29

SallyfromDE said:


> Tell T we all say Congrats! I just read a book and fell in love wiht the name Faythe.
> 
> 
> 
> Your shirts look great. Your girls looks great. I just love these twirl skirts. I don't know why I never made Kirsta one.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite bowling shirt. I went to our Walmarts and they don't have this style. I just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for pictures. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 52 and my Dad still acts like this. I did get a Bday card this year. About 3 months late.
> 
> I love that you made a dress with this fabric. When my step father died (he raised me) I wanted to make all the grandchildren a small pillow with a square of one of PopPops shirts for Xmas. I told my mother, but she went ahead and got rid of all the shirts anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this!!! It is so adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsta was in this type of cheer. She had practice 4 days a week or 2 hours. It got worse near the competition. It was mighty expensive. Thank goodness she didn't ask to do it again.



You know, its funny that you say that b/c When I paid the $150 reg. fee I thought we got off really cheap. It includes her uniform, shoes,poms, cheer bag, hair bow, socks, and warm up suit. Supposedly this is all we will be paying for the season. The coaches are not paid or anything. I can only assume they really love doing it and really want the girls to do well. I am hoping that I am not getting into a high pressure performance type situation here. I assumed with it being park ball and them only doing the one competition locally that it wouldn't be that bad. Here's hoping.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Miranda, you've outdone yourself on the safari outfit.  Every one you make gets better!!!!
> 
> Okay ladies and Tom, I was reading on another thread about someone's stroller getting taken "by accident" while they were on a ride because the other family had the same exact one.  They did obviously get their own stroller back later that evening, but I've been trying to brainstorm ways to really identify "our" stroller.  The trick being, of course, it would have to be something non-permanent as we're in a stroller swap.  So I thought I'd share what I came up with in case anyone else has similar concerns!
> 
> I got those foam sheets and made this sign (Please excuse the still wet glue. I had to do some creative editing on names, of course. The white is the sign, the black on the edges is the leather chair it's sitting on).  I used a hole punch in the corners, and I'll tie it onto the handles of the stroller with ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe it will work, maybe it won't.  I used the foam instead of just making a posterboard sign because in my head I thought it might be less apt to rip or run/fall apart if it rains!



Super cute!  Have you thought about laminating it?  That way it would be impervious to water.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I just cut all of the pieces out for one of the birds from Cinderella and ironed them all together but now I am totally scared to put it on my dress in case I do a horrible job with the stitching!!!!  The dress is all done so I don't want to screw it up but my daugther totally wants this bird on there!  Any advice for me before I start the stitching tonight?



I don't know if this is "right" but I always sew the applique to a piece of fabric, and then just satin stitch the outline to the garment.


----------



## woodkins

princessmom29 said:


> You know, its funny that you say that b/c When I paid the $150 reg. fee I thought we got off really cheap. It includes her uniform, shoes,poms, cheer bag, hair bow, socks, and warm up suit. Supposedly this is all we will be paying for the season. The coaches are not paid or anything. I can only assume they really love doing it and really want the girls to do well. I am hoping that I am not getting into a high pressure performance type situation here. I assumed with it being park ball and them only doing the one competition locally that it wouldn't be that bad. Here's hoping.



That is REALLY cheap...our uniform alone is $450 and the sneakers are $90, bow $20, makeup 45, practice outfits $110, warmup $100, and each competition (we are doing 6 this year) has it's own fee of $100-$200. We also pay $250 every 2 months for coaching and then a $450 all star fee at the beginning of the year. We practice 12 months per year, but it is adding up quickly. Never mind that each competition is over 3 hours away (min) and requires a 2 night hotel stay as well. I am impressed with the level of the team, my daughter is almost 7 and has her roundoff-bkhandspring combinations and her back tuck, but I may need to rob a bank before she gets her layout/full! 

Can you check with other mom's who have done it previously to see if there will be extra fees added on?


----------



## woodkins

emcreative said:


> I got those foam sheets and made this sign (Please excuse the still wet glue. I had to do some creative editing on names, of course. The white is the sign, the black on the edges is the leather chair it's sitting on).  I used a hole punch in the corners, and I'll tie it onto the handles of the stroller with ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe it will work, maybe it won't.  I used the foam instead of just making a posterboard sign because in my head I thought it might be less apt to rip or run/fall apart if it rains!




I would use plastic zip ties to attach it to the stroller, this way someone can't just untie the ribbon and walk away. At the end of your trip just borrow some scissors from the front desk and clip them off before you hand off the stroller to the next swapper.


----------



## Adi12982

Had my 3D/4D today. . . here she is (still saying it is a girl, yeay!  I check everytime, lol).

Sorry it is so many, I got a CD with over 100 pictures, and it was hard enough to narrow tit down to this!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Adi12982 said:


> Had my 3D/4D today. . . here she is (still saying it is a girl, yeay!  I check everytime, lol).
> 
> Sorry it is so many, I got a CD with over 100 pictures, and it was hard enough to narrow tit down to this!




How precious!  A new DisPrincess!


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> Okay ladies and Tom, I was reading on another thread about someone's stroller getting taken "by accident" while they were on a ride because the other family had the same exact one.  They did obviously get their own stroller back later that evening, but I've been trying to brainstorm ways to really identify "our" stroller.  The trick being, of course, it would have to be something non-permanent as we're in a stroller swap.  So I thought I'd share what I came up with in case anyone else has similar concerns!
> 
> I got those foam sheets and made this sign (Please excuse the still wet glue. I had to do some creative editing on names, of course. The white is the sign, the black on the edges is the leather chair it's sitting on).  I used a hole punch in the corners, and I'll tie it onto the handles of the stroller with ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe it will work, maybe it won't.  I used the foam instead of just making a posterboard sign because in my head I thought it might be less apt to rip or run/fall apart if it rains!


That is really cool.  Will you be able to fold the stroller with it attached?



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I just cut all of the pieces out for one of the birds from Cinderella and ironed them all together but now I am totally scared to put it on my dress in case I do a horrible job with the stitching!!!!  The dress is all done so I don't want to screw it up but my daugther totally wants this bird on there!  Any advice for me before I start the stitching tonight?


My advice would be not to try it when you're too tired.  I always make mistakes when I'm tired.



Adi12982 said:


> Had my 3D/4D today. . . here she is (still saying it is a girl, yeay!  I check everytime, lol).


How cool!  It must have been amazing to watch!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I did not get the Ladybug patchwork done - Toadstool - do you know after getting 9 pieces of 44" ruffle pinned to the skirt of that monster I still need more!! I added 4 more 44" pieces and am stil about 30" shy of having the whole thing done! I was pinning through the entire Speed Racer movie. I took the dress I had done to the Auction. SOmeone with a 2 y.o. won the dress and loves it so that was good. I told Juliet she can have the ladybug Patchwork when I am done since the thing NEEDS to have a petti under it. Plus she wants it something fierce. What can I say -I love my kids- then again don't we all.
> Carol


Wow! That ruffle is going to be like 13 yards long?? LOL! Did you use a ruffler at least?? I hope you have enough fabric. I would never have guessed it would need that much fabric for ruffles. You poor woman.. ruffling that long would drive me nuts!  What is she going to wear it to?
I am saving that fabric for next year's ladybug ball that we have every year.

*Miranda *- Love your safari outfit! It is gorgeous!!! Whose designs are those? Maybe they were poorly digitized?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Hi Everyone!!! I have a HUGE favor to ask. 

We are flying airtran & they have a great promotion going on for $25 off travel. All you have to do is request it by email and they will send you the travel voucher code and such. You can actually book your flights as one-way and get $50 off instead of $25!

My problem is that I can't get it to come to my home email even when I add in the addy into my contacts so it isn't considered spam.

If anyone would be so gracious and sign up and then forward the email onto me I would be forever greatful. But if you are planning on flying airtran then by all means use it for yourself.

http://airtran.com/sunshine/

My email is mom2prettyprincess@yahoo.com

Thanks so much for helping me out!!!!


----------



## xdanielleax

This is adorable!  Very good job!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Everyone! happy weekend!

T-Beri if you are out there reading at all.....

Congratulations!!!!!!!!

I will PM you to see if you want the diaper kit I have now that we know its a girl!
Cant wait to hear what name you picked out! (Go with your heart when you look at her sweet face) 

Love the safari outfits!

I have always thought of the pillowcase princess heads as fabric pieces, it didn't occur to me to applique them- love that idea!
so now I need to find a sleeping beauty one.

I still need to get a photo of the Pooh quilt. I'm sorry to say that Im heartbroken at what the quilter did to it. Without my consent he sewing THROUGH my applique stitches- rendering them worthless for all the time I spent getting them smooth and perfect. I'm ready to toss it and fighting to finsih the binding. I took it to my quilt shop today to see if they thought I could rip out some of the places on Pooh's shirt, etc. But they said no, it would only make it worse. Ill take a photo soon and post.

I got a friend, an experienced Mom of twins, plus 2 more to come babysit DD3 and DD7 weeks for the FIRST time today and DH and I went to see UP!
What a wonderful movie!


----------



## twob4him

mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's outfit for the Tusker House breakfast against all odds. I swear I about threw it out the windor at least 50 times. I had to completly redo the mickey and minnie appliques 12 times, I got so completly close to finishing them and something would mess up..... I never could get the black outline to look right around parts of the face, I finally gave up on the embroidery machine and did the black outline on the face by hand (well with my regular sewing machine).... so they don't look great. Donald's eyes should probably be a lighter blue so they don't blend so much with the black, but I didn't want to do it over again. I had several problems with the shirt and had to redo it a little. It wasn't that bad, but I am spoiled by all of Carla's pictures, and with far less pictures it took me a min to understand what I was suppose to do. It was also my first time doing buttons, so I needed to practice for awhile.
> 
> Anyhow here is the outfit all done, I think I am going to add a pettiskirt.....Ignore the crooked hair, she wouldn't let me fix it much today..... I am not done with the hairbows either, they will be bigger and have other ribbon.... I will use this mickey ribbon as the base, but I will add some other animal prints.
> 
> Get ready for far too many pictures of Taylor, she was loving getting her picture taken today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to decide if I want to move the buttons a little so it will be slightly less open.


Great outfit!!! Just absolutely beautiful! And you did a great job!!! Did you get the designs from Stitch On Time...if so I am "gulp" in trouble cause I did and I have to make two outfits like this. I hope the designs stitch out ok...cause I do not have the time or patience to try 10 times!!!!! 



emcreative said:


> Miranda, you've outdone yourself on the safari outfit.  Every one you make gets better!!!!
> 
> Okay ladies and Tom, I was reading on another thread about someone's stroller getting taken "by accident" while they were on a ride because the other family had the same exact one.  They did obviously get their own stroller back later that evening, but I've been trying to brainstorm ways to really identify "our" stroller.  The trick being, of course, it would have to be something non-permanent as we're in a stroller swap.  So I thought I'd share what I came up with in case anyone else has similar concerns!
> 
> I got those foam sheets and made this sign (Please excuse the still wet glue. I had to do some creative editing on names, of course. The white is the sign, the black on the edges is the leather chair it's sitting on).  I used a hole punch in the corners, and I'll tie it onto the handles of the stroller with ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe it will work, maybe it won't.  I used the foam instead of just making a posterboard sign because in my head I thought it might be less apt to rip or run/fall apart if it rains!



What a fabulous idea!!!!


----------



## xdanielleax

Does anyone have a good image of Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas that I can use for applique?  I'm looking for something of just her face and bust.  Also, a Jack face?  Thanks so much!


----------



## princessmom29

woodkins said:


> That is REALLY cheap...our uniform alone is $450 and the sneakers are $90, bow $20, makeup 45, practice outfits $110, warmup $100, and each competition (we are doing 6 this year) has it's own fee of $100-$200. We also pay $250 every 2 months for coaching and then a $450 all star fee at the beginning of the year. We practice 12 months per year, but it is adding up quickly. Never mind that each competition is over 3 hours away (min) and requires a 2 night hotel stay as well. I am impressed with the level of the team, my daughter is almost 7 and has her roundoff-bkhandspring combinations and her back tuck, but I may need to rob a bank before she gets her layout/full!
> 
> Can you check with other mom's who have done it previously to see if there will be extra fees added on?



It sounds like your squad is really top notch. I don't think we are ready for quite that level yet. DD is just getting cartweel and backbends at this point. I am quite fankly scared of the amount of time and money required to join a gym like that, not that my DD wouldn't love to do it. We already dance 2 nights a week so it is going to be tight on time as it is. I am also afraid of pushing too hard with the tumbling as I blew out both my wrists as a child b/c i was trowing tricks I wasn't strong enough for. That kind of high level tumbling in a young child really scares me!I felt like we got a good deal on the uniforms. They aren't custom made or anything, but they had some of the nicer features like a stretch back on the top, and a good amount of detail. The shoes aren't what i would have chosen. I would have gone a little bit higher end for the support, but oh well. I will check with some of the other moms at the first practice to see about other fees. Thanks for thew suggestion!


----------



## tracipierce

I'm really sorry if I've missed it on the first page, but I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a tutorial for digitizing appliques?
I've got the janome 300e and the customizer 10000plus software, and I can use it ok to create embroidery, but I'm at a loss with the applique.  I know I could do it by hand, but it would be much nicer if I didn't have to KWIM?

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## tracipierce

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I have a HUGE favor to ask.
> 
> We are flying airtran & they have a great promotion going on for $25 off travel. All you have to do is request it by email and they will send you the travel voucher code and such. You can actually book your flights as one-way and get $50 off instead of $25!
> 
> My problem is that I can't get it to come to my home email even when I add in the addy into my contacts so it isn't considered spam.
> 
> If anyone would be so gracious and sign up and then forward the email onto me I would be forever greatful. But if you are planning on flying airtran then by all means use it for yourself.
> 
> http://airtran.com/sunshine/
> 
> My email is mom2prettyprincess@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks so much for helping me out!!!!



I've just signed up for you, I couldn't use the code myself any how with living in the UK.  Just waiting for the email to come now and I will send it on to you


----------



## tracipierce

Just forwarded the email to you, let me know if you get it ok!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I also wanted to say thanks to all the positive response of hearing others experience with WW after pregnancy. I used WW, but not til Id lost a lot on my own.
Weekends are so hard for me because I dont cook typically and DH does NOT know how to eat- no veggies or fruit, usually meat or pizza....
I LOST 3.4 lbs this week!!!

Here are some new patterns I just ordered through the Fabric Obsession Co-op...

















(still waiting for photos to load to webshots)


----------



## mirandag819

twob4him said:


> Great outfit!!! Just absolutely beautiful! And you did a great job!!! Did you get the designs from Stitch On Time...if so I am "gulp" in trouble cause I did and I have to make two outfits like this. I hope the designs stitch out ok...cause I do not have the time or patience to try 10 times!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous idea!!!!



Yep it was stitch on time..... let me know how it goes, I don't know if it was me or the design.... I had so many problems, but never could line up on the final black outlines. Donald and Daisy were fine, it was the minnie that was a problem (I used minnie to make mickey too since they were the same except for eyelashes on the site). A couple of times the error was me I am sure..... but I will say this.... if you look at the design for Minnie there is a black bar running under the face to conttect the nose.... I don't get the point of it, It was what caused me some problems.... the black would show through the flesh color, so I would double the flesh fabric, but then I couldn't get a good close cut..... Also when I finally got it to start working, I would actually stop the tack down stitch after it made it's way around the face.... It was then doing a more jagged stitch, and the satin stitch at the end wouldn't cover the fabric that couldn't be cut because of jagged stitch. I don't know if that makes any sense without seeing it yourself. The black I never could get to work right at the end, I don't know if it was me or the design....so I am curious if it works out for you. I really really felt like I was babysitting this design more then any other I have used.... maybe it just didn't like me.


----------



## karebear1

Poppin' in to say  *CUTE AK outfit!!!*

and..... to let everyone know that k-Mart is having a  *SCREAMIN' Deal on toys! * The toys that are marked down on clearance are 50% off clearance price! I just bought $900.00 worth of toys for $250.00- and there were some awesme things there too!  Some is for Henry- but most will go to kids in need this Christmas.  I have pics if you want to see!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

karebear1 said:


> Poppin' in to say  *CUTE AK outfit!!!*
> 
> and..... to let everyone know that k-Mart is having a  *SCREAMIN' Deal on toys! * The toys that are marked down on clearance are 50% off clearance price! I just bought $900.00 worth of toys for $250.00- and there were some awesme things there too!  Some is for Henry- but most will go to kids in need this Christmas.  I have pics if you want to see!




That is sooo AWESOME of you!!! I would love to see what you got!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

this photo shows how he went thru my stitches- although this flower is better than some of the others he did



this one it's not hte pattern I asked for, but at least it's good




My husbnand takes much better pix than me, ill see if you can take some tomorrow- these really dont show the colors well at all


----------



## *Toadstool*

tracipierce said:


> I'm really sorry if I've missed it on the first page, but I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a tutorial for digitizing appliques?
> I've got the janome 300e and the customizer 10000plus software, and I can use it ok to create embroidery, but I'm at a loss with the applique.  I know I could do it by hand, but it would be much nicer if I didn't have to KWIM?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated


There isn't a tutorial on here on how to use digitizing software. Software is specific to whatever software you have. Some of them are really different than others. I'd recommend you buy a tutorial or find a good yahoo group for that kind of software. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> this photo shows how he went thru my stitches- although this flower is better than some of the others he did
> 
> 
> 
> this one it's not hte pattern I asked for, but at least it's good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husbnand takes much better pix than me, ill see if you can take some tomorrow- these really dont show the colors well at all



 I LOVE IT!!! Make me one please?? 
That border really is perfect. I love that little band of fabric you have in there. I love the quilt pattern on the border too. You have pushed me over the edge.. Hannah needs a mommy made quilt!


----------



## goofyisinphilly

This is probably a really basic question, but I am completely lost.  I have the really cheap Brother sewing machine from Wally World.  Is there any way to change the stitch width on the satin stitch for appliques?  I did a Mickey head and loved it but the width is too much for other designs.  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mirandag819

goofyisinphilly said:


> This is probably a really basic question, but I am completely lost.  I have the really cheap Brother sewing machine from Wally World.  Is there any way to change the stitch width on the satin stitch for appliques?  I did a Mickey head and loved it but the width is too much for other designs.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I don't know about your machine, but to change the width on mine you would choose different positions between 2 and 3...... when it is on 3 that is the widest zig-zag...... closer to 2 is a small zig-zag.


----------



## goofyisinphilly

mirandag819 said:


> I don't know about your machine, but to change the width on mine you would choose different positions between 2 and 3...... when it is on 3 that is the widest zig-zag...... closer to 2 is a small zig-zag.



Thanks for the help.

So I went and looked.  It is Brother LS2125i.  I don't think it can be set between numbers as it is a dial and not a digital setting.


----------



## karebear1

mom2prettyprincess said:


> That is sooo AWESOME of you!!! I would love to see what you got!




Oh! I'm so glad you asked! I'd love to show you!












My best buy of the day you ask??? Well- it's between the $12.00 Disney princess hand held game I got for 1.50 and the VTech Create a story book machine thingy I got that was normally $50.00- and I got it for 12.50.... and the extra books for it that were normally $10.00- I got for $2.50!  pretty good - huh?  Those Magnetic thigns were a great value too!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



This is just too sweet! GREAT JOB!


----------



## mirandag819

goofyisinphilly said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> So I went and looked.  It is Brother LS2125i.  I don't think it can be set between numbers as it is a dial and not a digital setting.



My embroidery machine is digital, but my sewing machine is just a dial..... is there more space on your dial between straight stitch and zig-zag then anything other stitch type? If so just adjust your dial between the two until you get the width you are looking for.


----------



## troijka

Hi All,
i was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Pink Fig Patterns??? What is your opinion?  Do you like them? Are they user friendly?  i think some of them are adorable and I found a place online to buy them wholesale, but I wanted to know anyone's opinion first.
Thanks!
christi


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

karebear1 said:


> Oh! I'm so glad you asked! I'd love to show you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best buy of the day you ask??? Well- it's between the $12.00 Disney princess hand held game I got for 1.50 and the VTech Create a story book machine thingy I got that was normally $50.00- and I got it for 12.50.... and the extra books for it that were normally $10.00- I got for $2.50!  pretty good - huh?  Those Magnetic thigns were a great value too!



I think a shopping trip to K-Mart is on our list for tomorrow!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Oh Queen Karen!  Knower of all things Cricut related...Master of all...(I really can't think of any more titles for you...)
I have my DH almost talked into a Cricut for my birthday in a few weeks.  What is the diff between the two I see at Wal-mart?  Where is the best place to get the best deal and what will I need to start?  HELP!  I am ever so humble in my request!


----------



## NiniMorris

Today was garage sale and thrift store day for our family!  Scored a couple pair of blue jean shorts for DD9 to 'fancy up' for Disney.  But my favorite score was a new sewing machine and cabinet!  The cabinet alone is worth the $35.00 they asked for it.  The sewing machine is an oooolllldddd Kenmore.  The embroidery machine with the cams.  I had one like it years ago...when it was not only new, but considered 'state of the art'!  LOL

It needs a new bobbin case, but I've found one close by and I will pick it up on Tuesday.  (the part is costing more than the cabinet and chair and sewing machine combined!  Oh, did I forget to tell you about the cute sewing chair that was included?)

The one I had was a work horse!  I would still have it if it hadn't had one accident too many!!  I bought it for my DD9.  Hers took a fall down a flight of stairs and has never worked quite right since!  I'm keeping the cabinet though.  It has a lot of sentimental value.  It is almost an exact copy of the one my Grandmother used to have.  

I love it when my hubby takes me garage sale-ing!

Nini


----------



## xdanielleax

I'm so upset   I was sewing Violette's Nemo twirl and I had to take out some ruffle stiches because it wasn't gathered enough.  I was pulling on the fabric to break the stitches and tore one of the patches right in half down the middle.  It was the 2nd tier.  I don't want to have to take it all apart   I'm so bummed...


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oh Queen Karen!  Knower of all things Cricut related...Master of all...(I really can't think of any more titles for you...)
> I have my DH almost talked into a Cricut for my birthday in a few weeks.  What is the diff between the two I see at Wal-mart?  Where is the best place to get the best deal and what will I need to start?  HELP!  I am ever so humble in my request!




I'm not sure about what kind you have at your Walmart-  but I would suggest getting the Cricut Expression- it will cut 12x12 pages.  The cricut machine is all you need to cut- it can work without your computer. HOWEVER- I would also highly suggest getting a program to put on your computer called Cricut Design Studio. Using this program and hooking your cricut machine up to your computer (all the cords you need will come with your Cricut), you will be able to weld letters together along with anything else you may want to weld. this means that instead of cutting each letter seperately, you can weld the letters together so they hook together like cursive letters would. it's great for linking letters to shapes etc.- kinda like this;

here I took a rectangle and the letter and welded them together to make them one piece. You cannot do this unless you have Cricut Design Studio. 






Probably seen better here:






Give me a day or two to find some screamin' deals for ya- ok?


----------



## woodkins

xdanielleax said:


> I'm so upset   I was sewing Violette's Nemo twirl and I had to take out some ruffle stiches because it wasn't gathered enough.  I was pulling on the fabric to break the stitches and tore one of the patches right in half down the middle.  It was the 2nd tier.  I don't want to have to take it all apart   I'm so bummed...



That stinks! Can you sew it back together and then hide the repair with ric rac or a strip of ribbon?


----------



## mirandag819

Good news for me! I am a big dumb dumb..... my flights I wanted to Disney on Southwest were dinged a few weeks ago for $68 each way.... normal is $110 each way on Southwest....so I quickly booked....well when I gave the flights to Disney for Magical Express they pointed out to me that I booked my flights backward..... I was flying from Orlando on my arrival day and flying to Orlando on my depature day. I was so glad they noticed it, because that would have stunk to arrive at the airport and find out I wasn't booked for the flight I thought. Anyhow.... since the ding had expired, even though it was offered both direction and I was just silly, I would have to pay full price on the new flight, so I would have had to pay $386 more for all 4 of us to get the same flights I already thought I booked. I was pretty bummed. I decided to wait and hope the flights I wanted would get dinged again. Well today they did!!!  They even went a little lower then before $60 each way....so I got them booked and got a $64 credit for a future flight (which will work good if DH gets to join us and I need to book him a 1 way flight) Anyhow I had to share my excitement with someone.... I started to call and tell my mom, but then I realized I never told her I screwed up the flights because I didn't want her to worry about it.


----------



## karebear1

That's AWESOME NEWS about your flights!  So glad it turned out for you! I heart SWA!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I also wanted to say thanks to all the positive response of hearing others experience with WW after pregnancy. I used WW, but not til Id lost a lot on my own.
> Weekends are so hard for me because I dont cook typically and DH does NOT know how to eat- no veggies or fruit, usually meat or pizza....
> I LOST 3.4 lbs this week!!!
> 
> Here are some new patterns I just ordered through the Fabric Obsession Co-op...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still waiting for photos to load to webshots)


Congrats on the weight loss!

Cute patterns.

I think the Pooh quilt looks awesome!


----------



## karebear1

troijka said:


> Hi All,
> i was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Pink Fig Patterns??? What is your opinion?  Do you like them? Are they user friendly?  i think some of them are adorable and I found a place online to buy them wholesale, but I wanted to know anyone's opinion first.
> Thanks!
> christi



Christi- I have never heard of Pink Fig patterns- but they are adorable! thanks for sharing this new maker of all wonderful girlie patterns!  Now I want to know if anyone has ever sewn them as well?!?!?


----------



## *Toadstool*

troijka said:


> Hi All,
> i was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Pink Fig Patterns??? What is your opinion?  Do you like them? Are they user friendly?  i think some of them are adorable and I found a place online to buy them wholesale, but I wanted to know anyone's opinion first.
> Thanks!
> christi


Make sure you can shirr fabric first. Almost all of her patterns call for it.
I have almost all of them except for the embellishing ones. I don't use them because I have so much trouble shirring.
It is easy for some people. I think it must have to do with the machine you have.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> this photo shows how he went thru my stitches- although this flower is better than some of the others he did
> 
> 
> 
> this one it's not hte pattern I asked for, but at least it's good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husbnand takes much better pix than me, ill see if you can take some tomorrow- these really dont show the colors well at all



I know that you can see all the imperfections; but honestly, all I see, and all your beautiful baby will see, is a beautiful mama made quilt!!  



mirandag819 said:


> Good news for me! I am a big dumb dumb..... my flights I wanted to Disney on Southwest were dinged a few weeks ago for $68 each way.... normal is $110 each way on Southwest....so I quickly booked....well when I gave the flights to Disney for Magical Express they pointed out to me that I booked my flights backward..... I was flying from Orlando on my arrival day and flying to Orlando on my depature day. I was so glad they noticed it, because that would have stunk to arrive at the airport and find out I wasn't booked for the flight I thought. Anyhow.... since the ding had expired, even though it was offered both direction and I was just silly, I would have to pay full price on the new flight, so I would have had to pay $386 more for all 4 of us to get the same flights I already thought I booked. I was pretty bummed. I decided to wait and hope the flights I wanted would get dinged again. Well today they did!!!  They even went a little lower then before $60 each way....so I got them booked and got a $64 credit for a future flight (which will work good if DH gets to join us and I need to book him a 1 way flight) Anyhow I had to share my excitement with someone.... I started to call and tell my mom, but then I realized I never told her I screwed up the flights because I didn't want her to worry about it.



Whew!  So glad you got it sorted!


----------



## SallyfromDE

princessmom29 said:


> You know, its funny that you say that b/c When I paid the $150 reg. fee I thought we got off really cheap. It includes her uniform, shoes,poms, cheer bag, hair bow, socks, and warm up suit. Supposedly this is all we will be paying for the season. The coaches are not paid or anything. I can only assume they really love doing it and really want the girls to do well. I am hoping that I am not getting into a high pressure performance type situation here. I assumed with it being park ball and them only doing the one competition locally that it wouldn't be that bad. Here's hoping.



Her uniform was $90 just to RENT. Shoes were about $60. Then we had to get all the other stuff. But the fund raisers were ridiculous. You had to sell a certain amount, or you could buy it out for something ridiculous. I remember the candle raiser, I paid $50. Another time we had to fund raise outside the Wawa or buy it out. It was just too much. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I also wanted to say thanks to all the positive response of hearing others experience with WW after pregnancy. I used WW, but not til Id lost a lot on my own.
> Weekends are so hard for me because I dont cook typically and DH does NOT know how to eat- no veggies or fruit, usually meat or pizza....
> I LOST 3.4 lbs this week!!!
> 
> Here are some new patterns I just ordered through the Fabric Obsession Co-op...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still waiting for photos to load to webshots)



Those patterns are really nice. Congrats on the 3 pounds. I keep saying if I could just drop alot first month, I'd really be motivated to stick with it. I think I'm going to do WW online. 



mirandag819 said:


> Good news for me! I am a big dumb dumb..... my flights I wanted to Disney on Southwest were dinged a few weeks ago for $68 each way.... normal is $110 each way on Southwest....so I quickly booked....well when I gave the flights to Disney for Magical Express they pointed out to me that I booked my flights backward..... I was flying from Orlando on my arrival day and flying to Orlando on my depature day. I was so glad they noticed it, because that would have stunk to arrive at the airport and find out I wasn't booked for the flight I thought. Anyhow.... since the ding had expired, even though it was offered both direction and I was just silly, I would have to pay full price on the new flight, so I would have had to pay $386 more for all 4 of us to get the same flights I already thought I booked. I was pretty bummed. I decided to wait and hope the flights I wanted would get dinged again. Well today they did!!!  They even went a little lower then before $60 each way....so I got them booked and got a $64 credit for a future flight (which will work good if DH gets to join us and I need to book him a 1 way flight) Anyhow I had to share my excitement with someone.... I started to call and tell my mom, but then I realized I never told her I screwed up the flights because I didn't want her to worry about it.



You did well. Our flights never went down or on ding. I paid over $250 a ticket, when they are usually around $200.  Then I had to cancel my nephew, and my credit for his flight never showed up. When I called CS, they just kept saying they didn't know why I couldn't see it. I ended up sending a letter to the CEO and I'm hoping that gets straightened out. I am hoping to use it next year.


----------



## jenb1023

mirandag819 said:


> Anyhow here is the outfit all done, I think I am going to add a pettiskirt.....Ignore the crooked hair, she wouldn't let me fix it much today..... I am not done with the hairbows either, they will be bigger and have other ribbon.... I will use this mickey ribbon as the base, but I will add some other animal prints.
> 
> Get ready for far too many pictures of Taylor, she was loving getting her picture taken today.



Love this outfit!



karebear1 said:


> Oh! I'm so glad you asked! I'd love to show you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best buy of the day you ask??? Well- it's between the $12.00 Disney princess hand held game I got for 1.50 and the VTech Create a story book machine thingy I got that was normally $50.00- and I got it for 12.50.... and the extra books for it that were normally $10.00- I got for $2.50!  pretty good - huh?  Those Magnetic thigns were a great value too!



What great buys!  I may have to go my Kmart to see check out their deals.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oh Queen Karen!  Knower of all things Cricut related...Master of all...(I really can't think of any more titles for you...)
> I have my DH almost talked into a Cricut for my birthday in a few weeks.  What is the diff between the two I see at Wal-mart?  Where is the best place to get the best deal and what will I need to start?  HELP!  I am ever so humble in my request!



I know Queen Karen already answered but I wanted to add that if price doesn't matter get the Expression (the more expensive one).  I bought the basic one and wish now I had spent the extra money on the Expression.  Problem is I got a hot deal on it Black Friday 07 and didn't have time to research the difference at 6am!


----------



## jenb1023

Thanks to all of you I made my first dress ever last weekend and posted it earlier in the week.  In case you missed it I had not touched a sewing machine since middle school.  Thanks again for all of the kind comments on it!  Since then, I made a second pillowcase dress for my niece and I made a scaled down version of my first pillowcase dress for DD's AG doll.  Here is a photo of them in their matching dresses at a tea party today.  I have a long way to go and will never be able to do the complicated things you guys do but DD is very happy so far.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone know anything about the Brother ES200 machine?  Someone around here is selling one for $80.  Is that good?  What can you tell me about it?!


----------



## 3huskymom

mirandag819 said:


> Yep it was stitch on time..... let me know how it goes, I don't know if it was me or the design.... I had so many problems, but never could line up on the final black outlines. Donald and Daisy were fine, it was the minnie that was a problem (I used minnie to make mickey too since they were the same except for eyelashes on the site). A couple of times the error was me I am sure..... but I will say this.... if you look at the design for Minnie there is a black bar running under the face to conttect the nose.... I don't get the point of it, It was what caused me some problems.... the black would show through the flesh color, so I would double the flesh fabric, but then I couldn't get a good close cut..... Also when I finally got it to start working, I would actually stop the tack down stitch after it made it's way around the face.... It was then doing a more jagged stitch, and the satin stitch at the end wouldn't cover the fabric that couldn't be cut because of jagged stitch. I don't know if that makes any sense without seeing it yourself. The black I never could get to work right at the end, I don't know if it was me or the design....so I am curious if it works out for you. I really really felt like I was babysitting this design more then any other I have used.... maybe it just didn't like me.



I am glad I'm not the only one. I've had the same types of issues with some of the designs from there...some not all, but it makes it very frustrating!


----------



## mirandag819

jenb1023 said:


> Thanks to all of you I made my first dress ever last weekend and posted it earlier in the week.  In case you missed it I had not touched a sewing machine since middle school.  Thanks again for all of the kind comments on it!  Since then, I made a second pillowcase dress for my niece and I made a scaled down version of my first pillowcase dress for DD's AG doll.  Here is a photo of them in their matching dresses at a tea party today.  I have a long way to go and will never be able to do the complicated things you guys do but DD is very happy so far.



Those are so cute! GREAT JOB! Never say never..... trust me you will be trying more complicated things in no time..... I had never touched a sewing machine less then 2 months ago when I found this thread....and I find myself getting a little braver and trying something a little more complicated every day. Looks like she was really enjoying the dresses at the tea party.


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessKell said:


> Ugh. I had my post all typed up and it wouldn't let me post it!
> 
> I just finished this dress tonight. Peach had no clue I was making it. Its very special and dear to my heart. My uncle said this is the last fabric my aunt was sewing with (she made herself a button down shirt) before she passed away a few years ago. Georgia just loved this fabric. Its very light and breezy. She is going to love it. Hopefully she will model it for me before her dad gets her for a last minute over night weekend. (ugh.. another long vent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well off to catch up and go to bed for me.


The dress is so pretty! And, what a sweet story! 


3huskymom said:


> What do you all think? Does this need a black sash or something? It seems busy to me or is it ok???


I like Heather's idea of the yellow sash. This is adorable! 



HeatherSue said:


> You can applique it on using the instructions in my applique tutorial.  Or, you could use the pillowcase as a fabric piece in the dress.  I appliqued it on for this dress for Tessa WAY back when!
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made Sawyer this matching t-shirt with the Sebastian from the pillowcase.  He was much happier after I bribed him with a cookie:
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you run across any posts by "hkite", that's me!!  I changed my username when I realized that hkite sounded like someone trying to cough up a lugey!



The picture that made Luke fall for Tessa!!!

I love that picture of Sawyer!

Hkite, still makes me laugh! 



mirandag819 said:


> .


Taylor is adorable!!!!! And, this outfit is fabulous! You did a wonderful job! 



billwendy said:


> hi everyone! Congrads Tberi!!!!!!!!


Hi Wendy!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to give a big WELCOME to the new baby!  Hope you are all doing well T!!!!  Can't wait to see pics!



If you are on Facebook, there are several pictures up there! She is GORGEOUS!!! And, T looks absolutely fantastic! 



InkspressYourself said:


> I'm new here, but congratulations Tiffani on the new baby.  Was the picture on this thread and I missed it?  I love new babies!



They are on Facebook.




Adi12982 said:


> Had my 3D/4D today. . . here she is (still saying it is a girl, yeay!  I check everytime, lol).
> 
> Sorry it is so many, I got a CD with over 100 pictures, and it was hard enough to narrow tit down to this!



Oh Adi!!! She is adorable!!! I just love these 3d ultrasounds! 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I also wanted to say thanks to all the positive response of hearing others experience with WW after pregnancy. I used WW, but not til Id lost a lot on my own.
> Weekends are so hard for me because I dont cook typically and DH does NOT know how to eat- no veggies or fruit, usually meat or pizza....
> I LOST 3.4 lbs this week!!!


Congratulations!!! That is wonderful!!!! 


mirandag819 said:


> Yep it was stitch on time..... let me know how it goes, I don't know if it was me or the design.... I had so many problems, but never could line up on the final black outlines. Donald and Daisy were fine, it was the minnie that was a problem (I used minnie to make mickey too since they were the same except for eyelashes on the site). A couple of times the error was me I am sure..... but I will say this.... if you look at the design for Minnie there is a black bar running under the face to conttect the nose.... I don't get the point of it, It was what caused me some problems.... the black would show through the flesh color, so I would double the flesh fabric, but then I couldn't get a good close cut..... Also when I finally got it to start working, I would actually stop the tack down stitch after it made it's way around the face.... It was then doing a more jagged stitch, and the satin stitch at the end wouldn't cover the fabric that couldn't be cut because of jagged stitch. I don't know if that makes any sense without seeing it yourself. The black I never could get to work right at the end, I don't know if it was me or the design....so I am curious if it works out for you. I really really felt like I was babysitting this design more then any other I have used.... maybe it just didn't like me.



You should really let Claire know it wasn't stitching out properly. She probably isn't aware that there is a problem. I think most people just assume that it is their fault and don't let her know. I bet she would want to fix it. 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> l


Oh wow, that is so cute!!! 



karebear1 said:


> Oh! I'm so glad you asked! I'd love to show you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best buy of the day you ask??? Well- it's between the $12.00 Disney princess hand held game I got for 1.50 and the VTech Create a story book machine thingy I got that was normally $50.00- and I got it for 12.50.... and the extra books for it that were normally $10.00- I got for $2.50!  pretty good - huh?  Those Magnetic thigns were a great value too!
> 
> 
> 
> This is just too sweet! GREAT JOB!


 Wow!!!! I love it!!! Great job!!! You got some wonderful deals! 



NiniMorris said:


> Today was garage sale and thrift store day for our family!  Scored a couple pair of blue jean shorts for DD9 to 'fancy up' for Disney.  But my favorite score was a new sewing machine and cabinet!  The cabinet alone is worth the $35.00 they asked for it.  The sewing machine is an oooolllldddd Kenmore.  The embroidery machine with the cams.  I had one like it years ago...when it was not only new, but considered 'state of the art'!  LOL
> 
> It needs a new bobbin case, but I've found one close by and I will pick it up on Tuesday.  (the part is costing more than the cabinet and chair and sewing machine combined!  Oh, did I forget to tell you about the cute sewing chair that was included?)
> 
> The one I had was a work horse!  I would still have it if it hadn't had one accident too many!!  I bought it for my DD9.  Hers took a fall down a flight of stairs and has never worked quite right since!  I'm keeping the cabinet though.  It has a lot of sentimental value.  It is almost an exact copy of the one my Grandmother used to have.
> 
> I love it when my hubby takes me garage sale-ing!
> 
> Nini



How exciting!!!! I'm happy for you!  I have an old Viking that has the cartridges for the different stitches. It was state of the art for it's time too! 
(It's actually my cousin's machine, she's just letting me borrow it on indefinite loan.)


xdanielleax said:


> I'm so upset   I was sewing Violette's Nemo twirl and I had to take out some ruffle stiches because it wasn't gathered enough.  I was pulling on the fabric to break the stitches and tore one of the patches right in half down the middle.  It was the 2nd tier.  I don't want to have to take it all apart   I'm so bummed...



I was going to say stitch it up and put a Euro ruffle or Ric Rac on it too. 



karebear1 said:


> Give me a day or two to find some screamin' deals for ya- ok?


I just love these! 



mirandag819 said:


> Good news for me! I am a big dumb dumb..... my flights I wanted to Disney on Southwest were dinged a few weeks ago for $68 each way.... normal is $110 each way on Southwest....so I quickly booked....well when I gave the flights to Disney for Magical Express they pointed out to me that I booked my flights backward..... I was flying from Orlando on my arrival day and flying to Orlando on my depature day. I was so glad they noticed it, because that would have stunk to arrive at the airport and find out I wasn't booked for the flight I thought. Anyhow.... since the ding had expired, even though it was offered both direction and I was just silly, I would have to pay full price on the new flight, so I would have had to pay $386 more for all 4 of us to get the same flights I already thought I booked. I was pretty bummed. I decided to wait and hope the flights I wanted would get dinged again. Well today they did!!!  They even went a little lower then before $60 each way....so I got them booked and got a $64 credit for a future flight (which will work good if DH gets to join us and I need to book him a 1 way flight) Anyhow I had to share my excitement with someone.... I started to call and tell my mom, but then I realized I never told her I screwed up the flights because I didn't want her to worry about it.



Oh man!!! I'm so glad things got worked out!!! 


jenb1023 said:


> Thanks to all of you I made my first dress ever last weekend and posted it earlier in the week.  In case you missed it I had not touched a sewing machine since middle school.  Thanks again for all of the kind comments on it!  Since then, I made a second pillowcase dress for my niece and I made a scaled down version of my first pillowcase dress for DD's AG doll.  Here is a photo of them in their matching dresses at a tea party today.  I have a long way to go and will never be able to do the complicated things you guys do but DD is very happy so far.



Love it!!! That fabric is so pretty!!!


----------



## tricia

SallyfromDE said:


> This is my favorite bowling shirt. I went to our Walmarts and they don't have this style. I just love it.



I can prob. get you one if you want.  I could be up for a trade if you have anything you want to off load.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



The quilt turned out great.  I know you can see all the little issues with the stitching, but no one else will.



Lost some quotes:

Love the Tusker House dress on Taylor.  And great pics.

Also I think it was 3huskymom, with the dress with the Minnie head.  I agree, that maybe a yellow sash would be good.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Yesterday I took Jenna and my niece Renee to the zoo. We had a blast even though it was super hot and we were drenched in sweat by the time we got out of the zoo. I guess we got there at a good time because we saw tons of animals. The only ones we didn't get to see were the bears and that is the one that the girls really wanted to see. Oh well. Maybe next time. Here are the dresses that I made for the girls. Of course they had to match.


----------



## *Toadstool*

jenb1023 said:


> Thanks to all of you I made my first dress ever last weekend and posted it earlier in the week.  In case you missed it I had not touched a sewing machine since middle school.  Thanks again for all of the kind comments on it!  Since then, I made a second pillowcase dress for my niece and I made a scaled down version of my first pillowcase dress for DD's AG doll.  Here is a photo of them in their matching dresses at a tea party today.  I have a long way to go and will never be able to do the complicated things you guys do but DD is very happy so far.


Wow! You are doing great. I love that fabric. Where did you get it?



mirandag819 said:


> Yep it was stitch on time..... let me know how it goes, I don't know if it was me or the design.... I had so many problems, but never could line up on the final black outlines. Donald and Daisy were fine, it was the minnie that was a problem (I used minnie to make mickey too since they were the same except for eyelashes on the site). A couple of times the error was me I am sure..... but I will say this.... if you look at the design for Minnie there is a black bar running under the face to conttect the nose.... I don't get the point of it, It was what caused me some problems.... the black would show through the flesh color, so I would double the flesh fabric, but then I couldn't get a good close cut..... Also when I finally got it to start working, I would actually stop the tack down stitch after it made it's way around the face.... It was then doing a more jagged stitch, and the satin stitch at the end wouldn't cover the fabric that couldn't be cut because of jagged stitch. I don't know if that makes any sense without seeing it yourself. The black I never could get to work right at the end, I don't know if it was me or the design....so I am curious if it works out for you. I really really felt like I was babysitting this design more then any other I have used.... maybe it just didn't like me.


I would email her. I did about a design I had trouble with and she fixed it. She even posted on here a couple weeks ago after she fixed the Lucifer cat. I realize you already finished the dress, but at least she could maybe fix it so the next time you wanted to stitch em out it would be better.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Yesterday I took Jenna and my niece Renee to the zoo. We had a blast even though it was super hot and we were drenched in sweat by the time we got out of the zoo. I guess we got there at a good time because we saw tons of animals. The only ones we didn't get to see were the bears and that is the one that the girls really wanted to see. Oh well. Maybe next time. Here are the dresses that I made for the girls. Of course they had to match.


Aww! How adorable! Their dresses are so pretty. I love the lace on the bottom. Which zoo did you guys go to? You are brave to go to the zoo in this icky weather!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> Aww! How adorable! Their dresses are so pretty. I love the lace on the bottom. Which zoo did you guys go to? You are brave to go to the zoo in this icky weather!


We went to the Alexandria Zoo. We didn't want to drive too far. That was the first time that I have seen the entire zoo in the day light. Most of the time that we go to the zoo we go to their night time events, so even though it was hot as can be I enjoyed it. I am thinking of getting a FOTAZ membership so we can go more often. They are about to add a new female Hawk and they just added a female tiger. They are hoping to have babies within the next couple of years.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


> We went to the Alexandria Zoo. We didn't want to drive too far. That was the first time that I have seen the entire zoo in the day light. Most of the time that we go to the zoo we go to their night time events, so even though it was hot as can be I enjoyed it. I am thinking of getting a FOTAZ membership so we can go more often. They are about to add a new female Hawk and they just added a female tiger. They are hoping to have babies within the next couple of years.


 I didn't know there was a zoo there. We go to the one in New Orleans, and it is so full of people this time of year that we just skip the summer. We like to go to the aquarium because it is inside.. sad huh?


----------



## *Toadstool*

http://www.mollymine.com/index.php/cPath/14
Molly Mine is having a great sale on Halloween designs. I was quite surprised to see her pirate sets are included in the sale. They are adorable. She is one of my favorite digitizers.

Marah, I am almost finished with the crayon roll ups. Figment is my favorite one. He came out really cute!


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> Yesterday I took Jenna and my niece Renee to the zoo. We had a blast even though it was super hot and we were drenched in sweat by the time we got out of the zoo. I guess we got there at a good time because we saw tons of animals. The only ones we didn't get to see were the bears and that is the one that the girls really wanted to see. Oh well. Maybe next time. Here are the dresses that I made for the girls. Of course they had to match.



They look so cute Crytal!


*

If anyone is bored or can't sleep.........

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I updated my Trip Report !!!!!!!!!!!​


Finally!!

*


----------



## minnie2

princessmom29 said:


> First off- congrats to T on the new Tbaby!!!
> 
> This is slightly OT,but I remember a discussion a while back here about Cheer stuff so i am asking anyway. For those of who do Park Ball cheer, how often do you practice and for how long? I just signed DD up at our local park. She is 5, almost 6 and whill be on the 4 and 5 year old team. We will practice 4 days a week for an hour and a half. I am not complaining, just wondering if this is the norm other places too.





woodkins said:


> That seems like a lot of time for a non-competition team. My dd (2 weeks from being 7 ) is on a national level competitive cheer team (it goes up to 12 yrs old) and she practices 2x per week for a total of 4.5 hours and that includes team practice and tuble classes. The practices are all in a climate controlled cheer gym as well (not outside in the heat etc.)
> -Krysta


Nikki does non competitive cheer and I coach a squad.  Last football season we practiced  4 days a week for 2 hour each then when school started we went down to 2 days.  For Bball we did 1 practice a week for an hour and a half and there was a HUGE difference in what the girls could do for football as to what they could do for bball.  I didn't coach bball.  Needless to say bball imo was a mess and it irked me!  

Personally I think practice makes perfect BUT it doesn't have to be that much as long as you get some quality practice in.  I was always like no biggie if a girl can't make practice or a game because it was 'rec' cheer and people have lives.  I just wanted to be available for whom ever could ad wanted to really practice.  I didn't run the program I just coached and we had SO MUCH fun.  I LOVEd my sqaud and to be honest most of my girls took it so seriously and I had people/parents who weren't part of my squad  telling me how great my squad was and I would beam with pride for my girls!  I adored every one of them!  I can't wait until it starts again this yr!

That said this yr I don' think the new director wants that much practice so I am not sure.  I feel if we can get 2 days in at least 2 hours a day we will bee fine.
 Actually it is Kyle whom I am more nervous about he starts football!  They practice 4 days a week I think!


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> for those of you who do appliques by hand......
> 
> okay, i have been following heathersue's tutorial ( which is awesome!), but I am not sure how to stitch faces in the exact spot that they need to be once you put all of the pieces together.  does that make sense?  how do you know where to stitch all of the extra lines inside the shapes that are not part of the outline.  hopefully I am making myself clear....lol!


 did you use a marking pencil to trace all the lines from the original image?



emcreative said:


> Okay ladies and Tom, I was reading on another thread about someone's stroller getting taken "by accident" while they were on a ride because the other family had the same exact one.  They did obviously get their own stroller back later that evening, but I've been trying to brainstorm ways to really identify "our" stroller.  The trick being, of course, it would have to be something non-permanent as we're in a stroller swap.  So I thought I'd share what I came up with in case anyone else has similar concerns!
> 
> I got those foam sheets and made this sign (Please excuse the still wet glue. I had to do some creative editing on names, of course. The white is the sign, the black on the edges is the leather chair it's sitting on).  I used a hole punch in the corners, and I'll tie it onto the handles of the stroller with ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe it will work, maybe it won't.  I used the foam instead of just making a posterboard sign because in my head I thought it might be less apt to rip or run/fall apart if it rains!


Great idea!


princessmom29 said:


> You know, its funny that you say that b/c When I paid the $150 reg. fee I thought we got off really cheap. It includes her uniform, shoes,poms, cheer bag, hair bow, socks, and warm up suit. Supposedly this is all we will be paying for the season. The coaches are not paid or anything. I can only assume they really love doing it and really want the girls to do well. I am hoping that I am not getting into a high pressure performance type situation here. I assumed with it being park ball and them only doing the one competition locally that it wouldn't be that bad. Here's hoping.


That is really cheap!  



woodkins said:


> That is REALLY cheap...our uniform alone is $450 and the sneakers are $90, bow $20, makeup 45, practice outfits $110, warmup $100, and each competition (we are doing 6 this year) has it's own fee of $100-$200. We also pay $250 every 2 months for coaching and then a $450 all star fee at the beginning of the year. We practice 12 months per year, but it is adding up quickly. Never mind that each competition is over 3 hours away (min) and requires a 2 night hotel stay as well. I am impressed with the level of the team, my daughter is almost 7 and has her roundoff-bkhandspring combinations and her back tuck, but I may need to rob a bank before she gets her layout/full!
> 
> Can you check with other mom's who have done it previously to see if there will be extra fees added on?


Are you in competition cheer?  
Nik wants to do the short season one after football season but man it is pricey and time consuming but she is pretty good and loves it so if that is what she wants to do I may have to break down and let her do it.


Adi12982 said:


> Had my 3D/4D today. . . here she is (still saying it is a girl, yeay!  I check everytime, lol).
> 
> Sorry it is so many, I got a CD with over 100 pictures, and it was hard enough to narrow tit down to this!


So cool!  YA it is a girl!  





karebear1 said:


> Poppin' in to say
> 
> and..... to let everyone know that k-Mart is having a SCREAMIN' Deal on toys!  The toys that are marked down on clearance are 50% off clearance price! I just bought $900.00 worth of toys for $250.00- and there were some awesme things there too!  Some is for Henry- but most will go to kids in need this Christmas.  I have pics if you want to see!


WOW what a fab deal!  Very sweet of you to do that too.  
I may have to head there and see what they have since Kyle's bday is coming up rather fast1



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My husbnand takes much better pix than me, ill see if you can take some tomorrow- these really dont show the colors well at all


I think it looks GREAT!  I don't wee what youa re talking about it could be because it is a picture.  I think you should be thrilled with it.



NiniMorris said:


> Today was garage sale and thrift store day for our family!  Scored a couple pair of blue jean shorts for DD9 to 'fancy up' for Disney.  But my favorite score was a new sewing machine and cabinet!  The cabinet alone is worth the $35.00 they asked for it.  The sewing machine is an oooolllldddd Kenmore.  The embroidery machine with the cams.  I had one like it years ago...when it was not only new, but considered 'state of the art'!  LOL
> 
> It needs a new bobbin case, but I've found one close by and I will pick it up on Tuesday.  (the part is costing more than the cabinet and chair and sewing machine combined!  Oh, did I forget to tell you about the cute sewing chair that was included?)
> 
> The one I had was a work horse!  I would still have it if it hadn't had one accident too many!!  I bought it for my DD9.  Hers took a fall down a flight of stairs and has never worked quite right since!  I'm keeping the cabinet though.  It has a lot of sentimental value.  It is almost an exact copy of the one my Grandmother used to have.
> 
> I love it when my hubby takes me garage sale-ing!
> 
> Nini


Wow and I was happy yesterday I got 8 hard covered books for Kyle for $3!  I like your deal better!


mirandag819 said:


> Good news for me! I am a big dumb dumb..... my flights I wanted to Disney on Southwest were dinged a few weeks ago for $68 each way.... normal is $110 each way on Southwest....so I quickly booked....well when I gave the flights to Disney for Magical Express they pointed out to me that I booked my flights backward..... I was flying from Orlando on my arrival day and flying to Orlando on my depature day. I was so glad they noticed it, because that would have stunk to arrive at the airport and find out I wasn't booked for the flight I thought. Anyhow.... since the ding had expired, even though it was offered both direction and I was just silly, I would have to pay full price on the new flight, so I would have had to pay $386 more for all 4 of us to get the same flights I already thought I booked. I was pretty bummed. I decided to wait and hope the flights I wanted would get dinged again. Well today they did!!!  They even went a little lower then before $60 each way....so I got them booked and got a $64 credit for a future flight (which will work good if DH gets to join us and I need to book him a 1 way flight) Anyhow I had to share my excitement with someone.... I started to call and tell my mom, but then I realized I never told her I screwed up the flights because I didn't want her to worry about it.


Great deal so glad you got it straightened out.



jenb1023 said:


> Thanks to all of you I made my first dress ever last weekend and posted it earlier in the week.  In case you missed it I had not touched a sewing machine since middle school.  Thanks again for all of the kind comments on it!  Since then, I made a second pillowcase dress for my niece and I made a scaled down version of my first pillowcase dress for DD's AG doll.  Here is a photo of them in their matching dresses at a tea party today.  I have a long way to go and will never be able to do the complicated things you guys do but DD is very happy so far.


Great job!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Yesterday I took Jenna and my niece Renee to the zoo. We had a blast even though it was super hot and we were drenched in sweat by the time we got out of the zoo. I guess we got there at a good time because we saw tons of animals. The only ones we didn't get to see were the bears and that is the one that the girls really wanted to see. Oh well. Maybe next time. Here are the dresses that I made for the girls. Of course they had to match.


They looks so cute!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Tinka_Belle said:


> Yesterday I took Jenna and my niece Renee to the zoo. We had a blast even though it was super hot and we were drenched in sweat by the time we got out of the zoo. I guess we got there at a good time because we saw tons of animals. The only ones we didn't get to see were the bears and that is the one that the girls really wanted to see. Oh well. Maybe next time. Here are the dresses that I made for the girls. Of course they had to match.



They look so adorable!  I love the lace at the bottom, it really finishes the dresses off so nice!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Sorry, but I am going to ask again, does anyone know much about or have the Brother ES200?  Someone is trying to sell one for $80 and I was wondering if that is a good deal or if I should keep looking for one at Wally's?  Sorry to ask this questions twice.


----------



## 3huskymom

disneylovinfamily said:


> LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!



Where did you find that? Was it locally or online?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

disneylovinfamily said:


> LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!



This fabric is so awesome!!!!!  I have never seen it before!  Where did you find it?


----------



## minnie2

disneylovinfamily said:


> LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!


Great find!  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, but I am going to ask again, does anyone know much about or have the Brother ES200?  Someone is trying to sell one for $80 and I was wondering if that is a good deal or if I should keep looking for one at Wally's?  Sorry to ask this questions twice.



My GF has this one or one that looks just like it.  Wally world has it.  Not sure if it is the same one but it is close.  IS the $80 one new?  I think my GF only paid  a little over a $100 for it new maybe $130 and frankly I would rather get it new  with that little difference in cost.  
She also had to exchange hers once already though as we joke she just has a gift for messing things up!  God love her but she is used to working on her grandmother old hand crank machine and always winging patterns and never reading.  So I am slowly trying to teacher the modern way of sewing!  
 I am actually trying to convince her to join this board because she booked a trip to WDW and new realizes her DD needs customs!


----------



## jenb1023

*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! You are doing great. I love that fabric. Where did you get it?



Thanks!  I got the fabric at JoAnn's - DD picked it out herself.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

3huskymom said:


> Where did you find that? Was it locally or online?



I finally found it on etsy.  It is shipping from Japan.  It was all he had.  The search terms that I finally found it with were japanese fabric amusement park.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jenb1023 said:


> Thanks to all of you I made my first dress ever last weekend and posted it earlier in the week.  In case you missed it I had not touched a sewing machine since middle school.  Thanks again for all of the kind comments on it!  Since then, I made a second pillowcase dress for my niece and I made a scaled down version of my first pillowcase dress for DD's AG doll.  Here is a photo of them in their matching dresses at a tea party today.  I have a long way to go and will never be able to do the complicated things you guys do but DD is very happy so far.



The girls look great!! You can tell how much they both  love thier tea party dresses!  Before you know it, you'll be making all sorts of special dresses. But no matter what, your daughter is going to love eveything becasue her mother made her something special.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

karebear1 said:


> I'm not sure about what kind you have at your Walmart-  but I would suggest getting the Cricut Expression- it will cut 12x12 pages.  The cricut machine is all you need to cut- it can work without your computer. HOWEVER- I would also highly suggest getting a program to put on your computer called Cricut Design Studio. Using this program and hooking your cricut machine up to your computer (all the cords you need will come with your Cricut), you will be able to weld letters together along with anything else you may want to weld. this means that instead of cutting each letter seperately, you can weld the letters together so they hook together like cursive letters would. it's great for linking letters to shapes etc.- kinda like this;
> 
> here I took a rectangle and the letter and welded them together to make them one piece. You cannot do this unless you have Cricut Design Studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably seen better here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a day or two to find some screamin' deals for ya- ok?



Cool!  Then I know what I want then...I have always loved that book since you made it!  I will wait for further instruction from you if you find a deal!



jenb1023 said:


> I know Queen Karen already answered but I wanted to add that if price doesn't matter get the Expression (the more expensive one).  I bought the basic one and wish now I had spent the extra money on the Expression.  Problem is I got a hot deal on it Black Friday 07 and didn't have time to research the difference at 6am!




Thanks for the added input...I need lots to pull this one off...with the $1000 dog surgery we just had, any extra money going out right now is a lot to him. 



teresajoy said:


> If you are on Facebook, there are several pictures up there! She is GORGEOUS!!! And, T looks absolutely fantastic!



I will have to wait...I am Facebook challenged...it's a long story, but lets just say that people from my past have easy enough time finding me without me being on there!  I was on there for a day...A DAY...and my ex husband wanted to be friends...really....has he lost it!  So it kinda scared me...really have no need to tick Tim off!  I know it wasn't my fault...but that's just not an area I EVER want to tread in...we were both cheated on by our first spouses.  So that was my very long answer to...I will have to wait to see the baby!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

On Wednesday DH had to take a trip about two hours away...so we all tagged along, better than sitting here while it rained...it was perfect weather an hour away from here!  Anyway...I did get to check out a fabric place...all upohlestry fabrics...which is good because I want to do the kids couch.


Love lots of fabric!





Here is what I picked out...going to do the coushions in the brown and accent with the other fabrics...now just have to figure out how much I need.






AND I did sew some too! I was able to make Katie a dress with fabric I purchased 4 years ago!  I always wanted to make her a dress with it, but never found the right pattern!  THANKS again to Carla for always coming up with what I need!!!!  Katie said this is here favorite thing I have ever made for her!  (Then funny part of the fabric... I know you can't tell in the pic...but it is the same fabric Carla has in the bodice pic in the instructions...Katie said it was meant to be!)






And Timmy wanted to be in on the picture...






And here is Buckley...he is doing really well...big silly tried to chase a rabbit yesterday...I had to stop him to keep him from hurting himself!


----------



## jessica52877

karebear1 said:


> Oh! I'm so glad you asked! I'd love to show you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best buy of the day you ask??? Well- it's between the $12.00 Disney princess hand held game I got for 1.50 and the VTech Create a story book machine thingy I got that was normally $50.00- and I got it for 12.50.... and the extra books for it that were normally $10.00- I got for $2.50!  pretty good - huh?  Those Magnetic thigns were a great value too!
> 
> 
> 
> This is just too sweet! GREAT JOB!



I LOVE this picture! I love nothing more then having stacks and stacks of toys at christmas time to give away! Once Dallas was born we started buying for charities instead of the family (or ourselves besides Dallas) and it is so rewarding! 

Just a thought and not sure how you do it but when I give something that needs other things I carefully open the box and shove as much in as I can. As in with  leapfrogs, I could open it and put 8 batteries (enough for 2x) and  3 books all in their packages without much issue. We tend to give to toys for tots and the like so I always worry about the kids getting the extras!

We did 2 FP dollhouses one year and that was much trickier! I did get a few little accessories in but I sure hope they really kept some of it together!

Sorry to ramble! I heard about this deal and wanted to run to Kmart. It is just so dang far and DH would probably kill me if I brought more toys in this house! I collect them all year long!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> this photo shows how he went thru my stitches- although this flower is better than some of the others he did
> 
> 
> 
> this one it's not hte pattern I asked for, but at least it's good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husbnand takes much better pix than me, ill see if you can take some tomorrow- these really dont show the colors well at all



And I so had to comment on this too! I LOVE it! You did a fab job. 

I have also seen so many other cute cute things but really gotta get back to the machine.


----------



## snubie

mirandag819 said:


> Good news for me! I am a big dumb dumb..... my flights I wanted to Disney on Southwest were dinged a few weeks ago for $68 each way.... normal is $110 each way on Southwest....so I quickly booked....well when I gave the flights to Disney for Magical Express they pointed out to me that I booked my flights backward..... I was flying from Orlando on my arrival day and flying to Orlando on my depature day. I was so glad they noticed it, because that would have stunk to arrive at the airport and find out I wasn't booked for the flight I thought. Anyhow.... since the ding had expired, even though it was offered both direction and I was just silly, I would have to pay full price on the new flight, so I would have had to pay $386 more for all 4 of us to get the same flights I already thought I booked. I was pretty bummed. I decided to wait and hope the flights I wanted would get dinged again. Well today they did!!!  They even went a little lower then before $60 each way....so I got them booked and got a $64 credit for a future flight (which will work good if DH gets to join us and I need to book him a 1 way flight) Anyhow I had to share my excitement with someone.... I started to call and tell my mom, but then I realized I never told her I screwed up the flights because I didn't want her to worry about it.


When is your trip?



jenb1023 said:


> Thanks to all of you I made my first dress ever last weekend and posted it earlier in the week.  In case you missed it I had not touched a sewing machine since middle school.  Thanks again for all of the kind comments on it!  Since then, I made a second pillowcase dress for my niece and I made a scaled down version of my first pillowcase dress for DD's AG doll.  Here is a photo of them in their matching dresses at a tea party today.  I have a long way to go and will never be able to do the complicated things you guys do but DD is very happy so far.


Great job on both dresses! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!



Great find!  Can't wait to see what you make with it.


----------



## mommyof3princess

My Mom love her. Threw a surprise Birthday party for Megan yesterday. Megan theought even thought it was her birthday we were just going to pick up her sisters which had been vacationing at grandmas for a few days. Then I told her we were comming back home. My mom thought of everything even hula outfits for the girls. And a hawaiian theam cake. I thought I would share them with all of you.







My 3 hula girls (Sammie only wanted to take pictures by herself.)





Now she is ready and all smiles.





Birthday girl and her lilo cake.

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mommyof3princess said:


> My Mom love her. Threw a surprise Birthday party for Megan yesterday. Megan theought even thought it was her birthday we were just going to pick up her sisters which had been vacationing at grandmas for a few days. Then I told her we were comming back home. My mom thought of everything even hula outfits for the girls. And a hawaiian theam cake. I thought I would share them with all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 hula girls (Sammie only wanted to take pictures by herself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she is ready and all smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday girl and her lilo cake.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



What a sweet thing to do!  I love the cake!


----------



## teresajoy

disneylovinfamily said:


> LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!




You found my fabric!!!!!!! YIPPEE!!!!  Ok, do you need me to send you my address???






The Moonk's Mom said:


> Cool!  Then I know what I want then...I have always loved that book since you made it!  I will wait for further instruction from you if you find a deal!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the added input...I need lots to pull this one off...with the $1000 dog surgery we just had, any extra money going out right now is a lot to him.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to wait...I am Facebook challenged...it's a long story, but lets just say that people from my past have easy enough time finding me without me being on there!  I was on there for a day...A DAY...and my ex husband wanted to be friends...really....has he lost it!  So it kinda scared me...really have no need to tick Tim off!  I know it wasn't my fault...but that's just not an area I EVER want to tread in...we were both cheated on by our first spouses.  So that was my very long answer to...I will have to wait to see the baby!!!!



I get that! I think there is something on Facebook where you can't be found by people, but I understand not wanting to mess with it! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> On Wednesday DH had to take a trip about two hours away...so we all tagged along, better than sitting here while it rained...it was perfect weather an hour away from here!  Anyway...I did get to check out a fabric place...all upohlestry fabrics...which is good because I want to do the kids couch.
> 
> 
> Love lots of fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I picked out...going to do the coushions in the brown and accent with the other fabrics...now just have to figure out how much I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I did sew some too! I was able to make Katie a dress with fabric I purchased 4 years ago!  I always wanted to make her a dress with it, but never found the right pattern!  THANKS again to Carla for always coming up with what I need!!!!  Katie said this is here favorite thing I have ever made for her!  (Then funny part of the fabric... I know you can't tell in the pic...but it is the same fabric Carla has in the bodice pic in the instructions...Katie said it was meant to be!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Timmy wanted to be in on the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Buckley...he is doing really well...big silly tried to chase a rabbit yesterday...I had to stop him to keep him from hurting himself!



Katie looks so pretty in that dress!!! Isn't that the BEST little girl's pattern ever!!! I just love it so much!!! Thank you Carla!!  

Hi Timmy! 
Hi Buckley 

I'm glad he is doing better! I hope he continues to improve. 

No RABBITS Buckley! or:


----------



## disneylovinfamily

teresajoy said:


> You found my fabric!!!!!!! YIPPEE!!!!  Ok, do you need me to send you my address???



I thought about you right away and thought she is gonna die that I found this fabric!  Keep searching, it is out there.  I have been looking since you posted that pic.  I felt like a crazy person looking for it and I got it for a good price.  With shipping it worked out to like $19 a yard---which I think is really good for japanese fabric


----------



## tracipierce

mommyof3princess said:


> My Mom love her. Threw a surprise Birthday party for Megan yesterday. Megan theought even thought it was her birthday we were just going to pick up her sisters which had been vacationing at grandmas for a few days. Then I told her we were comming back home. My mom thought of everything even hula outfits for the girls. And a hawaiian theam cake. I thought I would share them with all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday girl and her lilo cake.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.




Oh wow, what a fabulous party! Could I ask please, where did you get the Lilo and stitch cake??? My DD wants a lilo and stitch themed birthday party in September, and since we are in the US in August, I would love to get her one, then maybe I could keep the figures and decorations and make her another one when its her real birthday


----------



## mommyof3princess

My Mom ordered it from stater brothers. They have the same cake set at vons. If you cannot find it I can go to my stater bro and buy the cake kit and mail it to you. It is really cute lilo really hulas.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

It is wedding day for fairygoodmother!

Her daughter walks down the aisle at 5:00 tonight. All of the dresses Darla made are gorgeous.

For the little girls she made Aurora, Cinderella, and Snow White but in white and ivory brocade. She also made all of the bridesmaid dresses.

I will take lots of pictures, but I will let her post them.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Does anyone know if there is an article somewhere on how to do "in the hoop" designs? I've seen a few I like and wanted to try it. I did a search, but just came up with designs sites. I think I need more details before I jump into something I am clueless about. 

Sally


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Beautiful creations just in the past few pages - I dont know if I can bear to go back 120 pages to review it all!!!

We had a great trip to Camp Promise - the campers were wonderful! We are totally exhausted and I am hating the idea of getting back to real life!! Here are a few pictures to share with you all....

This was our 5th year going - Matt and Bekah have come with us all 5 years!





This year Matt and Bekah had to help as counselors instead of just work crew - I think they were ready for it and they did great jobs!! Matt especially seems to have a talent and way of working with people with special needs - he just treats them like he would his brothers!!













Group shot from week 1 and week 2









Cute shots of the campers...





























Our lake with a rainbow.





And Bill and I at Glacier National Park





Oh - I almost forgot - when we got home, Tim was at the airport and he wanted you to see his new buzz haircut - 





Back to reality!!!!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Beautiful creations just in the past few pages - I dont know if I can bear to go back 120 pages to review it all!!!
> 
> We had a great trip to Camp Promise - the campers were wonderful! We are totally exhausted and I am hating the idea of getting back to real life!! Here are a few pictures to share with you all....
> 
> This was our 5th year going - Matt and Bekah have come with us all 5 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot from week 1 and week 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our lake with a rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Bill and I at Glacier National Park



You & your family are AMAZING, the world needs about a million more yous!!!!


----------



## princessmom29

minnie2 said:


> Nikki does non competitive cheer and I coach a squad.  Last football season we practiced  4 days a week for 2 hour each then when school started we went down to 2 days.  For Bball we did 1 practice a week for an hour and a half and there was a HUGE difference in what the girls could do for football as to what they could do for bball.  I didn't coach bball.  Needless to say bball imo was a mess and it irked me!
> 
> Personally I think practice makes perfect BUT it doesn't have to be that much as long as you get some quality practice in.  I was always like no biggie if a girl can't make practice or a game because it was 'rec' cheer and people have lives.  I just wanted to be available for whom ever could ad wanted to really practice.  I didn't run the program I just coached and we had SO MUCH fun.  I LOVEd my sqaud and to be honest most of my girls took it so seriously and I had people/parents who weren't part of my squad  telling me how great my squad was and I would beam with pride for my girls!  I adored every one of them!  I can't wait until it starts again this yr!
> 
> That said this yr I don' think the new director wants that much practice so I am not sure.  I feel if we can get 2 days in at least 2 hours a day we will bee fine.
> Actually it is Kyle whom I am more nervous about he starts football!  They practice 4 days a week I think!
> did you use a marking pencil to trace all the lines from the original image?
> 
> 
> Great idea!
> That is really cheap!
> 
> Are you in competition cheer?
> Nik wants to do the short season one after football season but man it is pricey and time consuming but she is pretty good and loves it so if that is what she wants to do I may have to break down and let her do it.
> So cool!  YA it is a girl!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW what a fab deal!  Very sweet of you to do that too.
> I may have to head there and see what they have since Kyle's bday is coming up rather fast1
> 
> I think it looks GREAT!  I don't wee what youa re talking about it could be because it is a picture.  I think you should be thrilled with it.
> 
> 
> Wow and I was happy yesterday I got 8 hard covered books for Kyle for $3!  I like your deal better!
> Great deal so glad you got it straightened out.
> 
> Great job!
> 
> They looks so cute!



Thanks for the reassurance. I fell better about it now. I was worried about all the prctice time, but as long as they re not too competitave it will be ok.


----------



## ireland_nicole

jenb1023 said:


> Thanks to all of you I made my first dress ever last weekend and posted it earlier in the week.  In case you missed it I had not touched a sewing machine since middle school.  Thanks again for all of the kind comments on it!  Since then, I made a second pillowcase dress for my niece and I made a scaled down version of my first pillowcase dress for DD's AG doll.  Here is a photo of them in their matching dresses at a tea party today.  I have a long way to go and will never be able to do the complicated things you guys do but DD is very happy so far.



Most of us started exactly where you are, I promise.  Especially if you get great, easy to follow patterns like CarlaC's, you'll be amazed at how quickly you improve!  These look adorable btw!  Love the fabric, and the matching doll dress!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Yesterday I took Jenna and my niece Renee to the zoo. We had a blast even though it was super hot and we were drenched in sweat by the time we got out of the zoo. I guess we got there at a good time because we saw tons of animals. The only ones we didn't get to see were the bears and that is the one that the girls really wanted to see. Oh well. Maybe next time. Here are the dresses that I made for the girls. Of course they had to match.


Love the dresses!  Looks like y'all had a great time!


disneylovinfamily said:


> LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!


This is the most amazing fabric I have ever seen- no kidding!  Now I have two objects of envy and constant web search obsession: this and the mickey swirl!


mommyof3princess said:


> My Mom love her. Threw a surprise Birthday party for Megan yesterday. Megan theought even thought it was her birthday we were just going to pick up her sisters which had been vacationing at grandmas for a few days. Then I told her we were comming back home. My mom thought of everything even hula outfits for the girls. And a hawaiian theam cake. I thought I would share them with all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 hula girls (Sammie only wanted to take pictures by herself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she is ready and all smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday girl and her lilo cake.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


How sweet!  I love the theme!


SallyfromDE said:


> Does anyone know if there is an article somewhere on how to do "in the hoop" designs? I've seen a few I like and wanted to try it. I did a search, but just came up with designs sites. I think I need more details before I jump into something I am clueless about.
> 
> Sally


I think there are tutorials available at emblibrary.com  if you look on the list at the left, under the header exclusively EL, there's a project listing.  Click on that, and it has several in the hoop tutes. 


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Beautiful creations just in the past few pages - I dont know if I can bear to go back 120 pages to review it all!!
> 
> We had a great trip to Camp Promise - the campers were wonderful! We are totally exhausted and I am hating the idea of getting back to real life!! Here are a few pictures to share with you all....
> 
> This was our 5th year going - Matt and Bekah have come with us all 5 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year Matt and Bekah had to help as counselors instead of just work crew - I think they were ready for it and they did great jobs!! Matt especially seems to have a talent and way of working with people with special needs - he just treats them like he would his brothers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot from week 1 and week 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute shots of the campers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our lake with a rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Bill and I at Glacier National Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - I almost forgot - when we got home, Tim was at the airport and he wanted you to see his new buzz haircut -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to reality!!!



What a wonderful time at camp!  Looks like all of you had a wonderful experience!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## jessica52877

disneylovinfamily said:


> LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!



For anyone looking for this, it is currently available via a group buy. I belong to a few groups so not sure which one it is but they have all been mentioned on here before and I know I see familiar names so hopefully someone will chime in with a link. 

It is $15/yd I believe plus shipping. I believe that there are a few colors available too.


----------



## ireland_nicole

jessica52877 said:


> For anyone looking for this, it is currently available via a group buy. I belong to a few groups so not sure which one it is but they have all been mentioned on here before and I know I see familiar names so hopefully someone will chime in with a link.
> 
> It is $15/yd I believe plus shipping. I believe that there are a few colors available too.



How do you get "into" the group buys?  I haven't "belonged" to any, b/c I can't figure out how to join.


----------



## disneymomof1

Well I am back from a week at Ocean City, NJ, no fun with a broken ankle but my DD had fun with grandmom while I tried to do some sewing.  

Question Alert !!!!!!!
I am making the simply sweet halter back dress and I am stuck.  I am done the bodice but I need to attach the back halter part with the elastic.  I just do not understand the directions.  It says to fold up the front bodice and the lining, got that, then it says to flip and attach the back piece, but I am just not understanding. Any help would be appreciated, not much time to sew before  I go back to work and really not much time before our trip.  Thanks for the help.


Wendy,  the turnersville walmart fabric is 50% off, I made DH take me last sunday, they still had quite a bit.   Loved all your camp promise pics.  That pic of the lake with the rainbow is AWESOME, looks like you had a great time !!!


----------



## teresajoy

poohnpigletCA said:


> It is wedding day for fairygoodmother!
> 
> Her daughter walks down the aisle at 5:00 tonight. All of the dresses Darla made are gorgeous.
> 
> For the little girls she made Aurora, Cinderella, and Snow White but in white and ivory brocade. She also made all of the bridesmaid dresses.
> 
> I will take lots of pictures, but I will let her post them.



I can't wait to see the pictures!!! Have a great time! I hope she isn't too nervous!!! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Beautiful creations just in the past few pages - I dont know if I can bear to go back 120 pages to review it all!!!
> 
> We had a great trip to Camp Promise - the campers were wonderful! We are totally exhausted and I am hating the idea of getting back to real life!! Here are a few pictures to share with you all....
> 
> This was our 5th year going - Matt and Bekah have come with us all 5 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year Matt and Bekah had to help as counselors instead of just work crew - I think they were ready for it and they did great jobs!! Matt especially seems to have a talent and way of working with people with special needs - he just treats them like he would his brothers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - I almost forgot - when we got home, Tim was at the airport and he wanted you to see his new buzz haircut -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to reality!!!!!



Wendy, you guys just amaze me!!!  I just love seeing your pictures! Thank you for sharing with us. 

and, Tim looks adorable in his Buzz cut!


----------



## revrob

disneylovinfamily said:


> LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!





jessica52877 said:


> For anyone looking for this, it is currently available via a group buy. I belong to a few groups so not sure which one it is but they have all been mentioned on here before and I know I see familiar names so hopefully someone will chime in with a link.
> 
> It is $15/yd I believe plus shipping. I believe that there are a few colors available too.



I've been looking for this fabric forever.  I belong to a few coops, but I've not seen this.  Do you mind checking your groups and letting me know which group it is?  I would love to have some of this fabric!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneymomof1 said:


> Well I am back from a week at Ocean City, NJ, no fun with a broken ankle but my DD had fun with grandmom while I tried to do some sewing.
> 
> Question Alert !!!!!!!
> I am making the simply sweet halter back dress and I am stuck.  I am done the bodice but I need to attach the back halter part with the elastic.  I just do not understand the directions.  It says to fold up the front bodice and the lining, got that, then it says to flip and attach the back piece, but I am just not understanding. Any help would be appreciated, not much time to sew before  I go back to work and really not much time before our trip.  Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Wendy,  the turnersville walmart fabric is 50% off, I made DH take me last sunday, they still had quite a bit.   Loved all your camp promise pics.  That pic of the lake with the rainbow is AWESOME, looks like you had a great time !!!




On the simply sweet, once you have the front of the bodice folded correctly, you literally turn that whole piece over just as it is on the sewing table then continue with the back.  The halter seems more confusing the first time (I thought it would never work) but it was fine as long as you take it one step at a time... and don't sew anything she doesn't tell you to LOL; (it's not like I didn't learn that from multiple experiences)

Hopefully this doesn't make you even more confused.


----------



## mirandag819

jessica52877 said:


> For anyone looking for this, it is currently available via a group buy. I belong to a few groups so not sure which one it is but they have all been mentioned on here before and I know I see familiar names so hopefully someone will chime in with a link.
> 
> It is $15/yd I believe plus shipping. I believe that there are a few colors available too.



I would love to know what group it is too!


----------



## *Toadstool*

mirandag819 said:


> I would love to know what group it is too!


Me too!!! 
Or even just the name of the distributor and name of fabric.. cut from the same cloth will do it if we can get that info.


----------



## princessmom29

I would love to get in on the castle fabric as weel if someone figures out where the buy is!!!


----------



## tracipierce

*Toadstool* said:


> Me too!!!
> Or even just the name of the distributor and name of fabric.. cut from the same cloth will do it if we can get that info.



Count me in too!!! I've been googling all day after seeing that fabric and so far have come up with nothing   I would love some of that fabric


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Have any of you made toy story outfits for girls?  I have looked in the photobucket account and there aren't very many.  I'm just looking for ideas.  My daugther (who's 2 yrs. old) loves Woody and Jessie (she calls them her Yee-Haw Bo Bo's).  If you have made something, I would love to see it!

Also, man!  I have sewing machine envy!  Now that I have started making things the one I got on clearance for $30 just isn't cutting it anymore!!!  My zig-zag stitch stinks. The two I have are either way too small or too big to hand applique this Cinderella bird.  I want a new one SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad!!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have any of you made toy story outfits for girls?  I have looked in the photobucket account and there aren't very many.  I'm just looking for ideas.  My daugther (who's 2 yrs. old) loves Woody and Jessie (she calls them her Yee-Haw Bo Bo's).  If you have made something, I would love to see it!
> 
> Also, man!  I have sewing machine envy!  Now that I have started making things the one I got on clearance for $30 just isn't cutting it anymore!!!  My zig-zag stitch stinks. The two I have are either way too small or too big to hand applique this Cinderella bird.  I want a new one SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad!!!!!!




I know someone here did (I have brain fog today) because it was a little Jessie outfit for her daughter (a little blonde girl..I should know this..gah!) and she was ADORABLE.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

princessmom29 said:


> I would love to get in on the castle fabric as weel if someone figures out where the buy is!!!



I would love to know too!  I would love to get the blue if they are doing that one!  Please let me know.  THANKS!


----------



## luvinyou

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have any of you made toy story outfits for girls?  I have looked in the photobucket account and there aren't very many.  I'm just looking for ideas.  My daugther (who's 2 yrs. old) loves Woody and Jessie (she calls them her Yee-Haw Bo Bo's).  If you have made something, I would love to see it!
> 
> Also, man!  I have sewing machine envy!  Now that I have started making things the one I got on clearance for $30 just isn't cutting it anymore!!!  My zig-zag stitch stinks. The two I have are either way too small or too big to hand applique this Cinderella bird.  I want a new one SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad!!!!!!



HeatherSue's Tessa was Jessie for halloween, i think?  And I believe CastleCreations has made Woody/Jessie costumes


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> For anyone looking for this, it is currently available via a group buy. I belong to a few groups so not sure which one it is but they have all been mentioned on here before and I know I see familiar names so hopefully someone will chime in with a link.
> 
> It is $15/yd I believe plus shipping. I believe that there are a few colors available too.



JESSSICA!!! You have been holding out on us!  Ok, you go figure out where that was! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have any of you made toy story outfits for girls?  I have looked in the photobucket account and there aren't very many.  I'm just looking for ideas.  My daugther (who's 2 yrs. old) loves Woody and Jessie (she calls them her Yee-Haw Bo Bo's).  If you have made something, I would love to see it!
> 
> Also, man!  I have sewing machine envy!  Now that I have started making things the one I got on clearance for $30 just isn't cutting it anymore!!!  My zig-zag stitch stinks. The two I have are either way too small or too big to hand applique this Cinderella bird.  I want a new one SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad!!!!!!



Tifani (t-beri) made one for Lily, it was really cute. If you check Jham's trip report, I believe there is a picture of her wearing it. 
Here's a link for you:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30570561&postcount=39



luvinyou said:


> HeatherSue's Tessa was Jessie for halloween, i think?  And I believe CastleCreations has made Woody/Jessie costumes


Yes, that is right! Actually, CatleCreations made the one Tessa has. 

Heather made one for HeatherN's Big Give with the horse on it, shoot, I can't think of the horse's name!!! It was adorable!

ETA:  BULLSEYE!!! With Bullseye on it!


----------



## troijka

tracipierce said:


> Count me in too!!! I've been googling all day after seeing that fabric and so far have come up with nothing   I would love some of that fabric



I want some, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> ETA:  BULLSEYE!!! With Bullseye on it!



I read this part and was wondering why you were making Target outfits.. then I read the rest.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> I read this part and was wondering why you were making Target outfits.. then I read the rest.



Doesn't everyone make custom outfits for shopping at Target????


----------



## mirandag819

teresajoy said:


> Doesn't everyone make custom outfits for shopping at Target????



Don't give my DD any ideas!!!! Taylor is catching on and had been demanding outfits for everything, to match her friend's birthday party themes, movies we go to, ice cream day at school. Before I know it she will need a Target custom for shopping at target.


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> Doesn't everyone make custom outfits for shopping at Target????


I hope they don't have a bullseye on their behinds... 



mirandag819 said:


> Don't give my DD any ideas!!!! Taylor is catching on and had been demanding outfits for everything, to match her friend's birthday party themes, movies we go to, ice cream day at school. Before I know it she will need a Target custom for shopping at target.


She sounds like a custom diva!


----------



## mirandag819

Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too! 

Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet. 


























Here is my first attempt at a more boutique hairbow.... it still needs some practice and work, but when it was taking longer then the outfit, I decided to leave it be.


----------



## lovesdumbo

karebear1 said:


> Oh! I'm so glad you asked! I'd love to show you!


What great deals!  How nice of you and those great deals mean you can make even more kids happy!!!!



xdanielleax said:


> I'm so upset   I was sewing Violette's Nemo twirl and I had to take out some ruffle stiches because it wasn't gathered enough.  I was pulling on the fabric to break the stitches and tore one of the patches right in half down the middle.  It was the 2nd tier.  I don't want to have to take it all apart   I'm so bummed...


Hope you were able to fix it.  It should be pretty easy to hide the repair on a patchwork skirt.



mirandag819 said:


> Good news for me! I am a big dumb dumb..... my flights I wanted to Disney on Southwest were dinged a few weeks ago for $68 each way.... normal is $110 each way on Southwest....so I quickly booked....well when I gave the flights to Disney for Magical Express they pointed out to me that I booked my flights backward..... I was flying from Orlando on my arrival day and flying to Orlando on my depature day. I was so glad they noticed it, because that would have stunk to arrive at the airport and find out I wasn't booked for the flight I thought. Anyhow.... since the ding had expired, even though it was offered both direction and I was just silly, I would have to pay full price on the new flight, so I would have had to pay $386 more for all 4 of us to get the same flights I already thought I booked. I was pretty bummed. I decided to wait and hope the flights I wanted would get dinged again. Well today they did!!!  They even went a little lower then before $60 each way....so I got them booked and got a $64 credit for a future flight (which will work good if DH gets to join us and I need to book him a 1 way flight) Anyhow I had to share my excitement with someone.... I started to call and tell my mom, but then I realized I never told her I screwed up the flights because I didn't want her to worry about it.


Congratas on fixing your flights and getting such a great deal!



jenb1023 said:


> Thanks to all of you I made my first dress ever last weekend and posted it earlier in the week.  In case you missed it I had not touched a sewing machine since middle school.  Thanks again for all of the kind comments on it!  Since then, I made a second pillowcase dress for my niece and I made a scaled down version of my first pillowcase dress for DD's AG doll.  Here is a photo of them in their matching dresses at a tea party today.  I have a long way to go and will never be able to do the complicated things you guys do but DD is very happy so far.


How cute!  Love the AG doll dress!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Yesterday I took Jenna and my niece Renee to the zoo. We had a blast even though it was super hot and we were drenched in sweat by the time we got out of the zoo. I guess we got there at a good time because we saw tons of animals. The only ones we didn't get to see were the bears and that is the one that the girls really wanted to see. Oh well. Maybe next time. Here are the dresses that I made for the girls. Of course they had to match.


So cute!!!!



disneylovinfamily said:


> LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!


How cool!!!  Congratulations!  Can't wait to see what you make with it!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> On Wednesday DH had to take a trip about two hours away...so we all tagged along, better than sitting here while it rained...it was perfect weather an hour away from here!  Anyway...I did get to check out a fabric place...all upohlestry fabrics...which is good because I want to do the kids couch.
> 
> 
> AND I did sew some too! I was able to make Katie a dress with fabric I purchased 4 years ago!  I always wanted to make her a dress with it, but never found the right pattern!  THANKS again to Carla for always coming up with what I need!!!!  Katie said this is here favorite thing I have ever made for her!  (Then funny part of the fabric... I know you can't tell in the pic...but it is the same fabric Carla has in the bodice pic in the instructions...Katie said it was meant to be!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Timmy wanted to be in on the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Buckley...he is doing really well...big silly tried to chase a rabbit yesterday...I had to stop him to keep him from hurting himself!


Love the fabrics for the kids' couch.  LOVE the dress!!!!



mommyof3princess said:


> My Mom love her. Threw a surprise Birthday party for Megan yesterday. Megan theought even thought it was her birthday we were just going to pick up her sisters which had been vacationing at grandmas for a few days. Then I told her we were comming back home. My mom thought of everything even hula outfits for the girls. And a hawaiian theam cake. I thought I would share them with all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday girl and her lilo cake.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


How fun!!!



tracipierce said:


> Oh wow, what a fabulous party! Could I ask please, where did you get the Lilo and stitch cake??? My DD wants a lilo and stitch themed birthday party in September, and since we are in the US in August, I would love to get her one, then maybe I could keep the figures and decorations and make her another one when its her real birthday


You should be able to find it at most big chain grocery stores.



poohnpigletCA said:


> It is wedding day for fairygoodmother!
> 
> Her daughter walks down the aisle at 5:00 tonight. All of the dresses Darla made are gorgeous.
> 
> For the little girls she made Aurora, Cinderella, and Snow White but in white and ivory brocade. She also made all of the bridesmaid dresses.
> 
> I will take lots of pictures, but I will let her post them.


Hope everyone has lots of fun day!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> We had a great trip to Camp Promise - the campers were wonderful! We are totally exhausted and I am hating the idea of getting back to real life!! Here are a few pictures to share with you all....
> 
> Our lake with a rainbow.


Welcome home!  Great photos.  That rainbow is stunning!  I didn't know Zoey got to go too.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have any of you made toy story outfits for girls?  I have looked in the photobucket account and there aren't very many.  I'm just looking for ideas.  My daugther (who's 2 yrs. old) loves Woody and Jessie (she calls them her Yee-Haw Bo Bo's).  If you have made something, I would love to see it!
> 
> Also, man!  I have sewing machine envy!  Now that I have started making things the one I got on clearance for $30 just isn't cutting it anymore!!!  My zig-zag stitch stinks. The two I have are either way too small or too big to hand applique this Cinderella bird.  I want a new one SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad!!!!!!



I made my tomboy a very simple Buzz outfit.  Buzz loved it and Jessie made a big fuss over it when we saw her!  I don't know if Jessie does meet & greets any more though.


----------



## teresajoy

mirandag819 said:


> Don't give my DD any ideas!!!! Taylor is catching on and had been demanding outfits for everything, to match her friend's birthday party themes, movies we go to, ice cream day at school. Before I know it she will need a Target custom for shopping at target.



You say that likes it's not normal!


----------



## mommyof3princess

mirandag819 said:


>


Oh my word that is fantastic. How cute. She looks sweet enough to eat. Great job I love it.


----------



## jessica52877

ireland_nicole said:


> How do you get "into" the group buys?  I haven't "belonged" to any, b/c I can't figure out how to join.



Whenever I have seen someone post a link I have followed and joined it. But I get way too many emails (and adding more on doesnt help) so I have really never figured out any of them. They seem hard for me to follow along (sure it is just me). I did try one group buy and not sure it worked. I'll let you'll know. I don't keep a list of my groups though so I have no idea where I have seen what!

I used to be able to buy from a lady who was just in a sewing group with me. She did it small scale and it was great except it took forever to get the fabric! It seems like there is always alot of substituting or cancellations too so I don't try to follow too hard.

Hoping someone else saw it.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a more boutique hairbow.... it still needs some practice and work, but when it was taking longer then the outfit, I decided to leave it be.


How adorable!!!!  How cool will you guys be with matching T's too!!!  Love the ribbons in the bow!  I think the bow looks great!


----------



## teresajoy

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a more boutique hairbow.... it still needs some practice and work, but when it was taking longer then the outfit, I decided to leave it be.



Oh my goodness!!! That is FABULOUS!!!  I love it!! 


lovesdumbo said:


> I made my tomboy a very simple Buzz outfit.  Buzz loved it and Jessie made a big fuss over it when we saw her!  I don't know if Jessie does meet & greets any more though.


That is so cute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a more boutique hairbow.... it still needs some practice and work, but when it was taking longer then the outfit, I decided to leave it be.



Oh, gosh, so, so, so, so cute!  I can't wait to see it over the petti!  Also love the hairbow- did you buy the bottlecap or make it?



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my tomboy a very simple Buzz outfit.  Buzz loved it and Jessie made a big fuss over it when we saw her!  I don't know if Jessie does meet & greets any more though.



I love this outfit; what a great idea!


----------



## billwendy

I LOVE Taylors desert outfit!! Its ADOrABLE!!!!

Love the Buzz outfit too - so cute!!

Thanks for the comments on our trip - it was amazing - I really wish everyone could experience a week at camp with those campers - they are amazing and just teach us so much every year....we need to be more like them sometimes!


----------



## pixeegrl

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a more boutique hairbow.... it still needs some practice and work, but when it was taking longer then the outfit, I decided to leave it be.



Sew very cute! Love the bow too! You ladies really make me want to learn to applique!


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> That is so cute!


Thanks!  I need to get sewing so I can post new stuff.  I haven't sewn anything since April.  



ireland_nicole said:


> I love this outfit; what a great idea!


Thanks!  I bought this fabric to make her a simple sun dress this year.  She'll wear a dress as long as it isn't too girly.  
http://www.fabricsgalore.com/view_item.php?item_id=7394


----------



## lovesdumbo

Has anyone been to Seaworld?  How big it is say compare to Magic Kingdom?  

Do you think it would be OK for DD(6) to wear a Nemo outfit?


----------



## 3huskymom

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.


 I love this! I totally would be  casing it if I would have been able to get  reservations for us!


----------



## pixeegrl

Okay so it's quite obvious to me what I did wrong....but hopefully not to anyone else. Maybe you all will just think I meant to do it that way lol. The appliques is too high up.  Anyways, here goes. Action shots hopefully next week when we see Abby.


----------



## abc123mom

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!



WOW!  Very cute.  I have to say...you have taken this sewing thing and RUN with it.    (Love that moped guy!) Everything you have been posting lately is just adorable.  I love that you did the front of the shirt in white and the back in pink.  I don't think that ever would have occurred to me.  Can't wait to see what else you create!


----------



## Mirb1214

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.



TOO TOO CUTE!!!  I LOVE it!!  I still can't believe that you've only been sewing for 2 months; you're outfits are always wonderful!!


----------



## Twinkler

Hi.  I"m new on this thread, but my mom has gotten an embroidery machine and I'd love to find the Star Wars Weekend logo to get computerized for a shirt.

Where can I find the logo (without the word "Weekend") with Mickey and Yoda on it?  

HELP!


----------



## emcreative

Oh I'm so glad my HannahDiva isn't here to see the Dessert outfit, she'd want one for when we go...it's AWESOME!

So what do y'all do if you change your kid halfway through the day (or with Littles like ours, have to have backup clothes)?  Do you put them in a backpack and take them on the rides and everything with you? Do you get a locker?  Do you leave them in the bottom of the stroller when you're on a ride and hope for the best?  I'm asking for those times when it isn't practical to go back to the resort.

Oh!  And while I was out today I took a picture of the "Minnie/Mickey" girls shoes they now have a Payless for $5 in case anyone is interested.  They aren't the best pics but I took them with my cell phone!


----------



## sohappy

Twinkler said:


> Hi.  I"m new on this thread, but my mom has gotten an embroidery machine and I'd love to find the Star Wars Weekend logo to get computerized for a shirt.
> 
> Where can I find the logo (without the word "Weekend") with Mickey and Yoda on it?
> 
> HELP!



I am not sure if I have seen that.  A stitch on time has some star wars stuff.  I know that she takes requests too.  Some people charge for requests, but I don't think she does.  Everyone seems to love Heather's designs too.  I am pretty sure she doesn't have the star wars ones, but she might be willing to make them (frou frou by heather sue on etsy).


Toadstool- I thought I replied, but I couldn't find it.  The peter pan smocking plate was something that I created.  I just did it in photoshop.  It took F.O.R.E.V.E.R.  I would be happy to forward it to you.  Just PM me you email address.  It is longer than a normal 45 inch pleated insert.  I sewed two together and cut one off in the end.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Adi12982 said:


>



Amazing pics...cute little princess!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> (still waiting for photos to load to webshots)



Cute patterns..I have never heard of them before.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2937397460050201308bNrdsK




WOW..what can I say other than WOW!!  I love that quilt!!!!!  Didyou design it yourself?



karebear1 said:


>


What great finds.  Wish we had a kmart around here.



Tinka_Belle said:


>



That is very cute!!!



billwendy said:


>



Lovethe pictures..thanks for sharing them.  Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## sohappy

emcreative said:


> Oh I'm so glad my HannahDiva isn't here to see the Dessert outfit, she'd want one for when we go...it's AWESOME!
> 
> So what do y'all do if you change your kid halfway through the day (or with Littles like ours, have to have backup clothes)?  Do you put them in a backpack and take them on the rides and everything with you? Do you get a locker?  Do you leave them in the bottom of the stroller when you're on a ride and hope for the best?  I'm asking for those times when it isn't practical to go back to the resort.
> 
> Oh!  And while I was out today I took a picture of the "Minnie/Mickey" girls shoes they now have a Payless for $5 in case anyone is interested.  They aren't the best pics but I took them with my cell phone!



I change the boys at least once a day, sometimes twice.  I put their completed outfits in ziploc bags and put them in the stroller.  Boys are a little easier than girls- their stuff doesn't take up as much space and usually just sits at the bottom of the stroller.  I guess it could get taken, but I try not to worry about that.  Now, if I had super boutique girly stuff that might retail for $100 or more, I might do something else.


----------



## Rymer

ugh...so here is my attempt at a real dress (I made a pillow case dress previously) this came out horribly, but that's OK, it was my frist go round at it.  I can't seem to figure out how to sew the skirt on to the bodice correctly.  My sewing is a real mess...IDK guess I have to keep trying.  I didn't buy the apron pattern yet so I just sorta cut out an apron from some scrap fabric to see if it would actually look alright once I made a real one.  as long as I can hide the seems and hem the dress, it might actually not be so bad.  it's nothing like you ladies sew though...I don't know how you all make such gorgeous things.  here is my DD in the dress.....she did say she looked like Cinderella though so that made mommy feel really good! LOL  (oh yeah, it's supposed to be cindy's work dress if you couldn't figure it out)


----------



## 3huskymom

OK, I have a singer futura 150 and it has worked beautifully up until today for embroidery/applique. I have tried multiple designs today some have worked some haven't. The last two it has been repositioning the pieces of the applique from step to step so they are all off. I've tried rebooting the software, turning the machine on and off. I thought at first it was my laptop b/c I was running vista on itand I hadn't used it with the machine before but then I switched to the desktop and it was doing the same thing. I don't think it's the designs b/c at least one of them I have used before with success. I'm ready to throw it out the window and of course I have only 3 weeks before we leave for vacation and I have about 4 outfits I want to finish.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Oh I'm so glad my HannahDiva isn't here to see the Dessert outfit, she'd want one for when we go...it's AWESOME!
> 
> So what do y'all do if you change your kid halfway through the day (or with Littles like ours, have to have backup clothes)?  Do you put them in a backpack and take them on the rides and everything with you? Do you get a locker?  Do you leave them in the bottom of the stroller when you're on a ride and hope for the best?  I'm asking for those times when it isn't practical to go back to the resort.
> 
> Oh!  And while I was out today I took a picture of the "Minnie/Mickey" girls shoes they now have a Payless for $5 in case anyone is interested.  They aren't the best pics but I took them with my cell phone!



Thanks Marah, I wish you weren't leaving for your trip so soon or I would try to make you some iron on's for the dessert party.... please let me know how it is by the way. 

Last year, of coarse Taylor was just wearing gymboree, no customs.... we would usually leave her change of clothes rolled up in ziplock bags in the back of the stroller. Of coarse she had just gotten potty trained and still had accidents and was a messy eater so I was hauling around 3 changes of clothes a day(which reminds me there is a very funny story about an accident last trip.....remind me to tell you later, it was great!) This year with customs I am a little paranoid to leave them in the stroller,  I would die if something happened to one she hadn't worn yet. This year I am going to see how compact I can make some of them by using space bag travel bags so I can hopefully carry them in my bag when I know she needs to change before we go back to the room. There is 1 day she will be changing 4 times (oops....too many ideas for that day).


----------



## ncmomof2

mirandag819 said:


>





SOOOO cute!!


----------



## jessica52877

Japanese - Disney Castle / Cinderella Print Buy

Okay, just went through 200 emails to figure this out. It is from the yahoo group CutFromTheSame-Cloth . I have no idea how to do it because I have never done it. So if anyone is part of this group go and take a look. The email was just sent yesterday saying the buy was open. It has several choices (I did not look and see if it had pictures or not).


----------



## mirandag819

jessica52877 said:


> Japanese - Disney Castle / Cinderella Print Buy
> 
> Okay, just went through 200 emails to figure this out. It is from the yahoo group CutFromTheSame-Cloth . I have no idea how to do it because I have never done it. So if anyone is part of this group go and take a look. The email was just sent yesterday saying the buy was open. It has several choices (I did not look and see if it had pictures or not).



 I am a cutfromthesame-cloth member too, but I am not seeing it, there is a japanese cinderella, but it is different, am I missing something?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a more boutique hairbow.... it still needs some practice and work, but when it was taking longer then the outfit, I decided to leave it be.



I love this!  WOW!  And where did you get the ribbon for the bow?  It is great!  I really need to get to work on our outfits!


----------



## mirandag819

mommyof2princesses said:


> I love this!  WOW!  And where did you get the ribbon for the bow?  It is great!  I really need to get to work on our outfits!



Thanks! I got the ribbon from ebay... you can PM me if you want the sellers name. The ribbon actually inspired the outfit.... I bought the ribbon and then really wanted appliques to match. Heather was awesome and came up with the appliques for me.


----------



## tricia

The Moonk's Mom said:


> On Wednesday DH had to take a trip about two hours away...so we all tagged along, better than sitting here while it rained...it was perfect weather an hour away from here!  Anyway...I did get to check out a fabric place...all upohlestry fabrics...which is good because I want to do the kids couch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Timmy wanted to be in on the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Buckley...he is doing really well...big silly tried to chase a rabbit yesterday...I had to stop him to keep him from hurting himself!



Love the browns for the kids couch.  Brown is getting so much more interesting now paired with brighter colours.

Great dress.  And I hope buckley feels better soon and manages not to hurt himself more.



mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.



This is really adorable.  No wonder she asks for customs for everything.  I would too if I had someone to make me such wonderful clothes.



pixeegrl said:


> Okay so it's quite obvious to me what I did wrong....but hopefully not to anyone else. Maybe you all will just think I meant to do it that way lol. The appliques is too high up.  Anyways, here goes. Action shots hopefully next week when we see Abby.



Well....... it's obvious to me that you did a great job on this. 



emcreative said:


> Oh I'm so glad my HannahDiva isn't here to see the Dessert outfit, she'd want one for when we go...it's AWESOME!
> 
> So what do y'all do if you change your kid halfway through the day (or with Littles like ours, have to have backup clothes)?  Do you put them in a backpack and take them on the rides and everything with you? Do you get a locker?  Do you leave them in the bottom of the stroller when you're on a ride and hope for the best?  I'm asking for those times when it isn't practical to go back to the resort.
> 
> Oh!  And while I was out today I took a picture of the "Minnie/Mickey" girls shoes they now have a Payless for $5 in case anyone is interested.  They aren't the best pics but I took them with my cell phone!



I only have boys, so when they were little I would just leave a change of clothes in a bag for them on the stroller.  I also always had swim trunks with me for them to play in the little water play areas.  They loved that.



Rymer said:


> ugh...so here is my attempt at a real dress (I made a pillow case dress previously) this came out horribly, but that's OK, it was my frist go round at it.  I can't seem to figure out how to sew the skirt on to the bodice correctly.  My sewing is a real mess...IDK guess I have to keep trying.  I didn't buy the apron pattern yet so I just sorta cut out an apron from some scrap fabric to see if it would actually look alright once I made a real one.  as long as I can hide the seems and hem the dress, it might actually not be so bad.  it's nothing like you ladies sew though...I don't know how you all make such gorgeous things.  here is my DD in the dress.....she did say she looked like Cinderella though so that made mommy feel really good! LOL  (oh yeah, it's supposed to be cindy's work dress if you couldn't figure it out)



Doesn't look bad.  I knew right away that it was Cindy's work dress. What kind of pattern are you working from?  The right pattern (like CarlaC's stuff) can make even us beginners look like pros. (or close to it)


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mirandag819 said:


>



That is adorable!!




emcreative said:


>



I need to make a trip to payless..hope they have them in my dd's size!


----------



## twob4him

I was away all day so I am only on page 121 but I have to get some sleep so I am going to stop here and catch up tomorrow!!! 



mirandag819 said:


> Yep it was stitch on time..... let me know how it goes, I don't know if it was me or the design.... I had so many problems, but never could line up on the final black outlines. Donald and Daisy were fine, it was the minnie that was a problem (I used minnie to make mickey too since they were the same except for eyelashes on the site). A couple of times the error was me I am sure..... but I will say this.... if you look at the design for Minnie there is a black bar running under the face to conttect the nose.... I don't get the point of it, It was what caused me some problems.... the black would show through the flesh color, so I would double the flesh fabric, but then I couldn't get a good close cut..... Also when I finally got it to start working, I would actually stop the tack down stitch after it made it's way around the face.... It was then doing a more jagged stitch, and the satin stitch at the end wouldn't cover the fabric that couldn't be cut because of jagged stitch. I don't know if that makes any sense without seeing it yourself. The black I never could get to work right at the end, I don't know if it was me or the design....so I am curious if it works out for you. I really really felt like I was babysitting this design more then any other I have used.... maybe it just didn't like me.



In all my experience of sewing machine appliques ( I think I am up to maybe 4 or 5 now!), I sometimes wonder what the digetizer can possibly be thinking. And then I come to find out that they don't necessarily even test stitch their own patterns before they sell them. This is why I try to stick to people like Heather who do an excellent job and test their stuff out. So, I am gathering fabrics still for my stripwork skirt to put those designs on...If I have problems too I am going to complain. I don't mind buying designs even if they cost a bit more, I don't mind, but what I don't want to do is buy stuff that doesn't stitch out or line up well.... ...cause that's money and time wasted.  So I will keep you posted...glad your adorable skirt came out so great though....and no one knows how long it took....but still if you encounter difficulties like that it really takes the fun out of it and I don't want you (or me or anyone else) to get discouraged. 



teresajoy said:


> They look so cute Crytal!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> If anyone is bored or can't sleep.........
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I updated my Trip Report !!!!!!!!!!!​
> 
> 
> Finally!!
> 
> *



YIPPY!!!!! I will check it out tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jenb1023

SallyfromDE said:


> The girls look great!! You can tell how much they both  love thier tea party dresses!  Before you know it, you'll be making all sorts of special dresses. But no matter what, your daughter is going to love eveything becasue her mother made her something special.



Thank you!  You are exactly right!  



mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.



Love this outfit and that ribbon!


----------



## emcreative

*FYI:*

Linnette will no longer be available as "MrsMiller" as the account has closed.  She is dealing with a lot right now and thanks you for understanding she isn't able to work on patterns or anything at the moment.  Feel free to PM me if you'd like her email address.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!!

Question - I have the Disney Brother SE270 - is it worth it to get the digitizing software for this 4x4 machine? I saw that Heather has quite a few in that size now  - I'd need to get the software plus a blank card, right? Can you use the same card over and over like other digital cards - or once they go on the card do they stay there???? I prob wont be able to have this till Christmas, but I want to make sure DH knows EXACTLY what to get - lol - oh, I meant Santa - ho ho ho!!! 

Also - anyone know what crocs return policy is as far as how long you have??? I cant click on it for some reason????

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## ireland_nicole

pixeegrl said:


> Okay so it's quite obvious to me what I did wrong....but hopefully not to anyone else. Maybe you all will just think I meant to do it that way lol. The appliques is too high up.  Anyways, here goes. Action shots hopefully next week when we see Abby.


I think it's really adorable just as it is!  It looks like a faux apron affect.  If you hadn't said anything, I honestly would have thought it was exactly as designed and intended.



Rymer said:


> ugh...so here is my attempt at a real dress (I made a pillow case dress previously) this came out horribly, but that's OK, it was my frist go round at it.  I can't seem to figure out how to sew the skirt on to the bodice correctly.  My sewing is a real mess...IDK guess I have to keep trying.  I didn't buy the apron pattern yet so I just sorta cut out an apron from some scrap fabric to see if it would actually look alright once I made a real one.  as long as I can hide the seems and hem the dress, it might actually not be so bad.  it's nothing like you ladies sew though...I don't know how you all make such gorgeous things.  here is my DD in the dress.....she did say she looked like Cinderella though so that made mommy feel really good! LOL  (oh yeah, it's supposed to be cindy's work dress if you couldn't figure it out)


Of course it's Cindy's workdress; It will look great once it's hemmed and the apron is done; you're doing great- yes, keep trying; you'll be amazed at how quickly you progress.


mirandag819 said:


> I am a cutfromthesame-cloth member too, but I am not seeing it, there is a japanese cinderella, but it is different, am I missing something?


How do you join groups like that?


----------



## teresajoy

lovesdumbo said:


> Has anyone been to Seaworld?  How big it is say compare to Magic Kingdom?
> 
> Do you think it would be OK for DD(6) to wear a Nemo outfit?



Where's Cindee, she's the Sea World expert! 



pixeegrl said:


> Okay so it's quite obvious to me what I did wrong....but hopefully not to anyone else. Maybe you all will just think I meant to do it that way lol. The appliques is too high up.  Anyways, here goes. Action shots hopefully next week when we see Abby.



That turned out beautifully!! 



emcreative said:


> Oh I'm so glad my HannahDiva isn't here to see the Dessert outfit, she'd want one for when we go...it's AWESOME!
> 
> So what do y'all do if you change your kid halfway through the day (or with Littles like ours, have to have backup clothes)?  Do you put them in a backpack and take them on the rides and everything with you? Do you get a locker?  Do you leave them in the bottom of the stroller when you're on a ride and hope for the best?  I'm asking for those times when it isn't practical to go back to the resort.
> 
> Oh!  And while I was out today I took a picture of the "Minnie/Mickey" girls shoes they now have a Payless for $5 in case anyone is interested.  They aren't the best pics but I took them with my cell phone!


 We leave our outfits in a backpack in the stroller. I've never consiered that someone could take them! 

And, when we go on Kali River Rapids, I bring a complete extra set of clothes for me and the girls. We change in the bathroom right outside and then when we are done we change back into our regular clothes. I hate walking around wet! The boys don't care. 



Rymer said:


> ugh...so here is my attempt at a real dress (I made a pillow case dress previously) this came out horribly, but that's OK, it was my frist go round at it.  I can't seem to figure out how to sew the skirt on to the bodice correctly.  My sewing is a real mess...IDK guess I have to keep trying.  I didn't buy the apron pattern yet so I just sorta cut out an apron from some scrap fabric to see if it would actually look alright once I made a real one.  as long as I can hide the seems and hem the dress, it might actually not be so bad.  it's nothing like you ladies sew though...I don't know how you all make such gorgeous things.  here is my DD in the dress.....she did say she looked like Cinderella though so that made mommy feel really good! LOL  (oh yeah, it's supposed to be cindy's work dress if you couldn't figure it out)


Of course it's Cinderella's work dress!!! It turned out really cute!!! Your daughter is adorable! 


jessica52877 said:


> Japanese - Disney Castle / Cinderella Print Buy
> 
> Okay, just went through 200 emails to figure this out. It is from the yahoo group CutFromTheSame-Cloth . I have no idea how to do it because I have never done it. So if anyone is part of this group go and take a look. The email was just sent yesterday saying the buy was open. It has several choices (I did not look and see if it had pictures or not).



I belong to that buy too and I haven't seen it on there. I will have to look again. 

Here's the link for anyone looking to join:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CutFromTheSame-Cloth/




billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Question - I have the Disney Brother SE270 - is it worth it to get the digitizing software for this 4x4 machine? I saw that Heather has quite a few in that size now  - I'd need to get the software plus a blank card, right? Can you use the same card over and over like other digital cards - or once they go on the card do they stay there???? I prob wont be able to have this till Christmas, but I want to make sure DH knows EXACTLY what to get - lol - oh, I meant Santa - ho ho ho!!!
> 
> Also - anyone know what crocs return policy is as far as how long you have??? I cant click on it for some reason????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



Do you mean the PED that will let you download designs from the internet and put them on your machine or do you mean the digitizing software that lets you make your own designs? I say yes to the first, that allows you to put designs on your machine and no to the software that lets you make the designs.


----------



## 3huskymom

Ignore my earlier sewing maching rant. I  think it was having PMS. It seems  to be ok now. 

Regarding Linnette-please pass on that we will miss her and her gorgeous creations. SHe is an inspiration!


----------



## disneymommieof2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have any of you made toy story outfits for girls?  I have looked in the photobucket account and there aren't very many.  I'm just looking for ideas.  My daugther (who's 2 yrs. old) loves Woody and Jessie (she calls them her Yee-Haw Bo Bo's).  If you have made something, I would love to see it!
> 
> Also, man!  I have sewing machine envy!  Now that I have started making things the one I got on clearance for $30 just isn't cutting it anymore!!!  My zig-zag stitch stinks. The two I have are either way too small or too big to hand applique this Cinderella bird.  I want a new one SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad!!!!!!


My Grammy and I made this for my dd who was a little over 2 for Halloween last year.


----------



## billwendy

Theresa I have no idea which is or does what-LOL . I see something on eBay for about $100....

Linette we love you!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

emcreative said:


> *FYI:*
> 
> Linnette will no longer be available as "MrsMiller" as the account has closed.  She is dealing with a lot right now and thanks you for understanding she isn't able to work on patterns or anything at the moment.  Feel free to PM me if you'd like her email address.



Tell her that I will be praying for her.  She will be missed here.  I always loved seeing her creations!  She is so talented!


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Theresa I have no idea which is or does what-LOL . I see something on eBay for about $100....
> 
> Linette we love you!



That sounds like the PED Basic, which is the thing that allows you to put designs on the card and put them in the machine. Yes, you should get that.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

emcreative said:


> *FYI:*
> 
> Linnette will no longer be available as "MrsMiller" as the account has closed.  She is dealing with a lot right now and thanks you for understanding she isn't able to work on patterns or anything at the moment.  Feel free to PM me if you'd like her email address.



I will keep her in my prayers..hope everything is OK.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Question - I have the Disney Brother SE270 - is it worth it to get the digitizing software for this 4x4 machine? I saw that Heather has quite a few in that size now  - I'd need to get the software plus a blank card, right? Can you use the same card over and over like other digital cards - or once they go on the card do they stay there???? I prob wont be able to have this till Christmas, but I want to make sure DH knows EXACTLY what to get - lol - oh, I meant Santa - ho ho ho!!!
> 
> Also - anyone know what crocs return policy is as far as how long you have??? I cant click on it for some reason????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



I think you are talking about the PED Basic software, and yes, you can use the same card over and over again. 

Crocs has a 60 day return policy, and you have to go to their website to create a return sales merchandise authorization slip.


----------



## Rymer

tricia said:


> Doesn't look bad.  I knew right away that it was Cindy's work dress. What kind of pattern are you working from?  The right pattern (like CarlaC's stuff) can make even us beginners look like pros. (or close to it)



thanks! I am using a Carla C pattern....the peasant dress! LOL I'm just a terrible seamstress.  but my husband said that my sewing is getting better and he sees improvement so that's encouraging.  I will keep trying and hopefully be able to make something really pretty! after I finish this my next project will be a twirl skirt.


----------



## Rymer

teresajoy said:


> Of course it's Cinderella's work dress!!! It turned out really cute!!! Your daughter is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> oh thank you! she's trouble but cute! ha ha.  I couldn't believe she said she looked like Cinderella in the dress!
> 
> how do you guys do the multiple quote things from different posts? I have so much to learn......


----------



## InkspressYourself

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Question - I have the Disney Brother SE270 - is it worth it to get the digitizing software for this 4x4 machine? I saw that Heather has quite a few in that size now  - I'd need to get the software plus a blank card, right? Can you use the same card over and over like other digital cards - or once they go on the card do they stay there???? I prob wont be able to have this till Christmas, but I want to make sure DH knows EXACTLY what to get - lol - oh, I meant Santa - ho ho ho!!!
> 
> Also - anyone know what crocs return policy is as far as how long you have??? I cant click on it for some reason????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy


I have this sewing machine and I just bought the ped basic software from joann.  I was able to use a 40% off coupon, so it came out to about 60 dollars.  I haven't used it yet, so I can't comment on that, but hopefuly I'll be able to use it soon.


I really, really want those cute payless shoes.

I also saw some petti's at Hot Topic when I was at the mall Friday night.  I hardly ever go shopping, so I'm probably not tellin y'all anything you didn't already know.  I'm sure they aren't as nice as the ones you've been getting but they are only 17 dollars.  I think I'm going to get one or two to go under the minnie dot skirt I made.  For me, inexpensive will be good because other than Halloween, it may never be worn again after we leave Disney.

I'm not on Facebook so I can't see the new baby


----------



## twob4him

mommyof3princess said:


> My Mom love her. Threw a surprise Birthday party for Megan yesterday. Megan theought even thought it was her birthday we were just going to pick up her sisters which had been vacationing at grandmas for a few days. Then I told her we were comming back home. My mom thought of everything even hula outfits for the girls. And a hawaiian theam cake. I thought I would share them with all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday girl and her lilo cake.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


Happy Belated Birthday Megan!!! What a great surprise!!!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Beautiful creations just in the past few pages - I dont know if I can bear to go back 120 pages to review it all!!!
> 
> We had a great trip to Camp Promise - the campers were wonderful! We are totally exhausted and I am hating the idea of getting back to real life!! Here are a few pictures to share with you all....
> :



Glad to see your pics of Camp Promise each year...what an awesome thing to do!!! I love that pic of the rainbow...you gotta get that one framed!



disneymomof1 said:


> Question Alert !!!!!!!
> I am making the simply sweet halter back dress and I am stuck.  I am done the bodice but I need to attach the back halter part with the elastic.  I just do not understand the directions.  It says to fold up the front bodice and the lining, got that, then it says to flip and attach the back piece, but I am just not understanding. Any help would be appreciated, not much time to sew before  I go back to work and really not much time before our trip.  Thanks for the help.


Did you get any help with this??? Let me see if I can help....
1. You flip up the fashion fabric and interlining so you see the lining fabric and the underneath of the interlining. You got that far right? 
2. OK now take the whole thing and flip it upside down. What this does is puts the right side of the fashion fabric  and the lining face up. You know how you have to put the right sides together before sewing seams...well that is what you are setting up. 
3. Next, you have the two rectangular back peices which you sewed together along the long side. The bodice top is kind of rectangular too with the piece flipped up....right? So all you are going to do is place the back rectangular piece (right side down) down on top of the bodice. Make sure the right sides are facing.  The seam between the bodice front and lining should match up with the seam of the two back pieces. 
4. Now pin the short sides of the rectangle. Stitch and press the seam allowance to the front. 
5. Now when you turn the bodice so the fashion fabric is outside and get everything adjusted you see you have managed to sew the outside and the lining at the side seams all at once....and  then you must stop and admire your gorgeous work. And wonder how someone managed to figure this out...hahahahha 
6. Let me know if you need more help....next you will have to add the elastic to the back!!!  You're doing great...can't wait to see it all done!!! 



mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.


hahahahaha I as so laughing when I read this cause this was exactly what I said last night....hahahaha...and I hadnt read this yet....so funny. The outfit is absolutely adorable and exactly what I had in mind when I saw Heather's adorable set of appliques....seriously...you completely caught the vision on fabric!



Yesterday I bought special bobbin thread for embroidery and special embroidery needles for tees and more stablizer and a special stand for the thread cones to stand on so they fit with my machine. So I am officially all set to dive into the embroidery world. Oh and I did some reading on how to hoop stuff and not overstretch it....I was doing that and it made the designs all wrinkly  when I unhooped them. Wish me luck!!! ( I don't believe in luck actually...hmmmm...ok wish me well!!!! )


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool* said:


> I LOVE IT!!! Make me one please??
> That border really is perfect. I love that little band of fabric you have in there. I love the quilt pattern on the border too. You have pushed me over the edge.. Hannah needs a mommy made quilt!



LOL!






lovesdumbo said:


> Congrats on the weight loss!
> 
> Cute patterns.
> 
> I think the Pooh quilt looks awesome!






ireland_nicole said:


> I know that you can see all the imperfections; but honestly, all I see, and all your beautiful baby will see, is a beautiful mama made quilt!!





SallyfromDE said:


> Those patterns are really nice. Congrats on the 3 pounds. I keep saying if I could just drop alot first month, I'd really be motivated to stick with it. I think I'm going to do WW online.





jenb1023 said:


> Thanks to all of you I made my first dress ever last weekend and posted it earlier in the week.  In case you missed it I had not touched a sewing machine since middle school.  Thanks again for all of the kind comments on it!  Since then, I made a second pillowcase dress for my niece and I made a scaled down version of my first pillowcase dress for DD's AG doll.  Here is a photo of them in their matching dresses at a tea party today.  I have a long way to go and will never be able to do the complicated things you guys do but DD is very happy so far.



Great job!



teresajoy;32669759



[quote="tricia said:


> The quilt turned out great.  I know you can see all the little issues with the stitching, but no one else will.
> .





minnie2 said:


> I think it looks GREAT!  I don't wee what youa re talking about it could be because it is a picture.  I think you should be thrilled with it





jessica52877 said:


> And I so had to comment on this too! I LOVE it! You did a fab job.



Thank you to everyone who has complimented the quilt. I was actually really excited about it and proud of my first completed applique project and my stitches came out nicely I thought for a first timer AND having to deal with such a heavy, large project. So having the quilter sew right through my applique stitches really upsets me- plus I paid him $286 to do it! Their home was dimly lit so I didn't notice til I got home. I brought it to the quilt shop and they just sadly shook their heads and said the damage was done.

Yesterday DH and I went to USA Baby to get a toddler bed and ended up buying a twin bed instead. So Megan will be transferring to a Big girl bed! I hope she is okay with this. Now I need to decide what to make for a quilt....
IDEAS-SUGGESTIONS please! 
I have contemplated some sort of Sleeping Beauty or princess quilt, but she loves other Disney characters too- but Id like to work with a pattern, I have never tried those detailed appliques of faces and characters I see many of you create...., or something more timeless.....I hand dyed a lot of fat quarters last year (think bright colors of the rainbow) and I could do something with those...maybe Sunbonnet Sue? I already own a pattern book and have these preprinted fusible web blocks for large sized sunbonnet sue...




mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a more boutique hairbow.... it still needs some practice and work, but when it was taking longer then the outfit, I decided to leave it be.


I love this! Love the ribbon in her hair too! Where did you find the ribbon?
This whole skirt is so creative! Mickey bars are my husband's favorite! And I have 2 sets of hair bows by Waughzee that have clay centers that look like lolipops- I really wish I had an embroidery machine!!!!!!!!!
Beautiful job! Be sure to post this in the photobucket so I can be inspired as I get closer to my trip!

Are these purchased embrodery patterns from HeatherSue, or is this "hand done" by machine? Would it be possible to do this by hand?

WendyBill-
WELCOME back!! Camp Promise looks awesome and how great the kids were so involved and do so well with the campers, you have a truly special family, such a gift you give by spending your time off for the benefit of others.


----------



## bclydia

Hello everyone!!!
I'm still on vacation in Ontario and will be heading home tomorrow.  I found a couple of "finds" in the fabric store here and just had to share.
I found snow white fabric!!  I think it's from a few years ago.  It's dark blue with vivid colours and features the wicked witch and the dwarves.  
I also got a bambi fabric with bambi and thumper.  Pastel background.
Finally, I got Veggie Tales Christmas Nativity fabric.  My children have the nativity toys and I have no idea what I'll make with it, but I just HAD to have it!! 
I will post photos when I get home but wanted to share my excitement with people who would understand!
Can't possibly catch up on all the pages in the last 2 weeks.  I'll have to skim when I get back.
Hope you're all well!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

WOW you people are BUSY!LOl  I can't keep up!

Mirandag819-LOVE LOVE LOVE the dessert outfit!  Soo cute!  

Pixeegrl-  the 3 little pigs dress is ADORABLE!

Jenb1023_ That is sooo cute!  Love the matching set!  I have that same fabric and am just saving it for something!LOL

Rymer- Love your Cindy work dress!  So adorable!

I know there were others, but I just skimmed to try and catch up!  I have been working on sets for our trip in October and did almost finished the Tink set.  I just need to attach Tink to the tank.


----------



## my*2*angels

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MEGAN!!!  Looks like the party was a BLAST!


----------



## xdanielleax

> I know there were others, but I just skimmed to try and catch up!  I have been working on sets for our trip in October and did almost finished the Tink set.  I just need to attach Tink to the tank.



This is adorable!  I'm so jealous of all you girls with embroidery machines.  I've been looking on ebay but they are just so darn expensive.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

InkspressYourself said:


> I also saw some petti's at Hot Topic when I was at the mall Friday night.  I hardly ever go shopping, so I'm probably not tellin y'all anything you didn't already know.  I'm sure they aren't as nice as the ones you've been getting but they are only 17 dollars.  I think I'm going to get one or two to go under the minnie dot skirt I made.  For me, inexpensive will be good because other than Halloween, it may never be worn again after we leave Disney.
> 
> I'm not on Facebook so I can't see the new baby


Jenna has the one from Hot Topic. She plays in it, but we really aren't petti-skirt people. I think it would be perfect for Halloween, unless you are looking for poof. If you are looking for more poof and inexpensive you can make a simple one by cutting a piece a 45inch fabric the length that you need, add a casing for elastic, and sew gathered tulle close to the bottom and then a layer about half way between the bottom tulle and the casing. That is what I did to go under Jenna's flower girl dress and it worked great.

I am sure that T will be along soon to post pics of the new baby.


----------



## Adi12982

3huskymom said:


> OK, I have a singer futura 150 and it has worked beautifully up until today for embroidery/applique. I have tried multiple designs today some have worked some haven't. The last two it has been repositioning the pieces of the applique from step to step so they are all off. I've tried rebooting the software, turning the machine on and off. I thought at first it was my laptop b/c I was running vista on itand I hadn't used it with the machine before but then I switched to the desktop and it was doing the same thing. I don't think it's the designs b/c at least one of them I have used before with success. I'm ready to throw it out the window and of course I have only 3 weeks before we leave for vacation and I have about 4 outfits I want to finish.



Are you taking the hoop off to cut off excess fabric and then putting it back on?? If so, be VERY careful that you always push the hoop back in with the same pressure AND that you are VERY gentle when cutting the fabiric - you may be pushing or pulling it too hard and thus moving the fabirc which throws everything off. . . I did that a couple of times at first, but learned my lesson (I have a 350).




twob4him said:


> In all my experience of sewing machine appliques ( I think I am up to maybe 4 or 5 now!), I sometimes wonder what the digetizer can possibly be thinking. And then I come to find out that they don't necessarily even test stitch their own patterns before they sell them. This is why I try to stick to people like Heather who do an excellent job and test their stuff out. So, I am gathering fabrics still for my stripwork skirt to put those designs on...If I have problems too I am going to complain. I don't mind buying designs even if they cost a bit more, I don't mind, but what I don't want to do is buy stuff that doesn't stitch out or line up well.... ...cause that's money and time wasted.  So I will keep you posted...glad your adorable skirt came out so great though....and no one knows how long it took....but still if you encounter difficulties like that it really takes the fun out of it and I don't want you (or me or anyone else) to get discouraged.



If there is an error with her designs I suggest emailing her about it, she is good about fixing things. But I agree - heathersue is the way to go


----------



## Adi12982

THANK YOU to everyone on your comments about my little one's 4dultrasound pics!


----------



## littlepeppers

InkspressYourself said:


> I have this sewing machine and I just bought the ped basic software from joann.  I was able to use a 40% off coupon, so it came out to about 60 dollars.  I haven't used it yet, so I can't comment on that, but hopefuly I'll be able to use it soon.
> :



please pm me when you use your ped basic stuff.  i've had it since last christmas & haven't take it out of the box yet.  i've been too busy, but if it is easy then i may be inspired.


----------



## lovesdumbo

pixeegrl said:


> Okay so it's quite obvious to me what I did wrong....but hopefully not to anyone else. Maybe you all will just think I meant to do it that way lol. The appliques is too high up.  Anyways, here goes. Action shots hopefully next week when we see Abby.


Adorable!  It looks like the 3 little pigs image would be easier to see at this placement.



Rymer said:


> ugh...so here is my attempt at a real dress (I made a pillow case dress previously) this came out horribly, but that's OK, it was my frist go round at it.  I can't seem to figure out how to sew the skirt on to the bodice correctly.  My sewing is a real mess...IDK guess I have to keep trying.  I didn't buy the apron pattern yet so I just sorta cut out an apron from some scrap fabric to see if it would actually look alright once I made a real one.  as long as I can hide the seems and hem the dress, it might actually not be so bad.  it's nothing like you ladies sew though...I don't know how you all make such gorgeous things.  here is my DD in the dress.....she did say she looked like Cinderella though so that made mommy feel really good! LOL  (oh yeah, it's supposed to be cindy's work dress if you couldn't figure it out)


So cute!!!! Looks great for your 2nd dress.  Gathering will get easier but I have to say I don't really enjoy it so I tend to make A-lines.



emcreative said:


> *FYI:*
> 
> Linnette will no longer be available as "MrsMiller" as the account has closed.  She is dealing with a lot right now and thanks you for understanding she isn't able to work on patterns or anything at the moment.  Feel free to PM me if you'd like her email address.


I'm so sorry to hear this.  Continued prayers for Linnette and her family.



my*2*angels said:


> I know there were others, but I just skimmed to try and catch up!  I have been working on sets for our trip in October and did almost finished the Tink set.  I just need to attach Tink to the tank.



So cute!  Love the Tink cutie and the skirt!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

xdanielleax said:


> This is adorable!  I'm so jealous of all you girls with embroidery machines.  I've been looking on ebay but they are just so darn expensive.





lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!  Love the Tink cutie and the skirt!!!



Thanks ladies! My machine was a christmas present from my husband The tink cutie is one of HeatherSue's designs.  Her designs are AWESOME if you are looking for designs!


----------



## xdanielleax

my*2*angels said:


> Thanks ladies! My machine was a christmas present from my husband The tink cutie is one of HeatherSue's designs.  Her designs are AWESOME if you are looking for designs!



What kind of embroidery machine do you have?


----------



## my*2*angels

xdanielleax said:


> What kind of embroidery machine do you have?



I have the singer futura 150.  I use it for sewing and embroidering.  I LOVE it!  It is very user friendly and I like that it has USB hookup so I can just download any design off of the internet!


----------



## arizonacolbys

Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August!  I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL

Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:










A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!









A Little Mermaid dress for our DHS day:









And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.





Thanks for looking!


----------



## NiniMorris

arizonacolbys said:


> Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August!  I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL
> 
> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Little Mermaid dress for our DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



SUCH a cute baby!  And I love the outfits!  Really love the Pooh fabric...where did you get it?

Nini


----------



## karebear1

This is a public service announcement for my friends...........  (saw it on the budget board and knew some of you would like this info)

For all you American Girl lovers out there in Disboutique land..... Ahemmmm...........  this does not need to be read by AG haters (and you all know who you are!)

QVC is having the  AG stuff on their show- and from what I've read, the bundles were better priced then what you can by onsight and they go quick!:

http://www.qvc.com/ProgramGuide/ProgramGuideDailyView.aspx?TimeZoneSelect=2&sourcecode=09072600


American Girl - Dolls

Sunday, July 26, 2009
12:00 - 01:00 AM ET

Meet the American Girl dolls and catch an engaging glimpse into some of the most important historical eras of America's past. Since 1986 these dolls and their captivating stories have been educating and entertaining millions of young girls across the country. Their gentle life lessons remind girls of the lasting values and importance of family, friends, responsibility and forgiveness. And now, you can find them here at QVC. So whether you're just starting your collection, you're ready for a new story, or you're ready to accessorize, we have the American Girl dolls and accessories you need.

Upcoming Shows Sun 7/26/2009 10:00 AM - 11:00 AM


----------



## arizonacolbys

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a more boutique hairbow.... it still needs some practice and work, but when it was taking longer then the outfit, I decided to leave it be.



I Love this dress & bow!! 



pixeegrl said:


> Okay so it's quite obvious to me what I did wrong....but hopefully not to anyone else. Maybe you all will just think I meant to do it that way lol. The appliques is too high up.  Anyways, here goes. Action shots hopefully next week when we see Abby.



I think this dress is absolutely beautiful!!!  I understand your concern - when I made my first applique in a very long time, I added a Mickey head to a peasant dress & the top of Mickey's ears ending up getting gathered.... LOL Nobody else seems to notice it, though, which is good. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!




That fabric is awesome!!! 




mommyof3princess said:


> My Mom love her. Threw a surprise Birthday party for Megan yesterday. Megan theought even thought it was her birthday we were just going to pick up her sisters which had been vacationing at grandmas for a few days. Then I told her we were comming back home. My mom thought of everything even hula outfits for the girls. And a hawaiian theam cake. I thought I would share them with all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 hula girls (Sammie only wanted to take pictures by herself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she is ready and all smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday girl and her lilo cake.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



This looks like so much fun! And what a great surprise!


----------



## arizonacolbys

NiniMorris said:


> SUCH a cute baby!  And I love the outfits!  Really love the Pooh fabric...where did you get it?
> 
> Nini



Thanks!  I got it at Wal-Mart a couple weeks ago!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

arizonacolbys said:


> Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August!  I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL
> 
> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Little Mermaid dress for our DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



So sorry about your puppy!  I know that had to be so hard.   Sorry about DH going too...glad you get to still have your trip...and early!  All of the outfits look so pretty!

In your siggy...is that Jacob's Field...it will always be Jacob's for me...my baby's middle name is Jacob...yes, it was that or Woody after Woody Hayes...I took Jacob!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

my*2*angels said:


> I have the singer futura 150.  I use it for sewing and embroidering.  I LOVE it!  It is very user friendly and I like that it has USB hookup so I can just download any design off of the internet!



Do you have to buy software to be able to buy and download designs from the internet or is it ready to go when you buy the machine?  I want an embroidery machine so bad and I was looking at the brother one but it is SO expensive!!!!  Maybe I need to check this one out!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

arizonacolbys said:


> Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August!  I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL
> 
> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Little Mermaid dress for our DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I am SO sorry to hear about your choco lab! 
Congrats on the early trip, but hope your husband stays safe over seas.
These outfits are adorable- but the baby makes the outfit.
i love the bubble outfit and want to make some for Hannah too. I just need to find the time to sew everything in my head!
I especially love the Pooh and Eyore fabric, where DID you find it??? So cute for Crystal Palace I'm thinking!


Emcreative, I hope she is safe. Im probably an hour and half from her if she needs something, will PM you for her email addy, she's welcome at my home.


----------



## jham

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do you have to buy software to be able to buy and download designs from the internet or is it ready to go when you buy the machine?  I want an embroidery machine so bad and I was looking at the brother one but it is SO expensive!!!!  Maybe I need to check this one out!



I have the Singer Futura 200 which I think is just about the same as the 150.  It has a USB cable that connects your machine to your computer and buying and using designs off the internet is very easy.  You don't need to buy anything additional.


----------



## my*2*angels

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do you have to buy software to be able to buy and download designs from the internet or is it ready to go when you buy the machine?  I want an embroidery machine so bad and I was looking at the brother one but it is SO expensive!!!!  Maybe I need to check this one out!



No software required!  It hooks directly to your computer.


----------



## my*2*angels

arizonacolbys said:


> Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August!  I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL
> 
> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Little Mermaid dress for our DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Great job on the outfits!  That baby is just soooo PRECIOUS!  I just want to squeeze her!LOL  So sorry to hear about your pooch and your hubby!


----------



## pixiefrnd

For those that have PED Basic or are thinking of buying--I would be lost without it.  Here are the basics of how it works:  Once you have the software loaded you are ready to go.  Plug the card reader into your USB port and put the card in it. At the top you can change the settings for hoop size to go with your machine.  Right below that is a "button" that looks like a folder when you click on that you will have access to get your designs from where they are stored, either in your computer or on a CD or flash drive.  The screen has 2 sides the left side shows the designs that are in a particular folder you have open and the right side is where you will be transferring the designs to put on your card. So all you do is highlight the design you want on the left and click the little arrow in the middle of the screen and it will show up on the right, when you are done selecting designs there is a "bar" at the bottom right you click and it will tell you it is transferring the designs to your card.  Hope that helps anyone who needed it.


WENDY--First I just want to Thank You and your family for doing Camp Promise, even though I don't know much about it, as a mother of a severly disabled daughter I am glad there are people like you to help.  I am particularly impressed with your kids, there are not many young adults who would take that on.  Second, I also have the same Brother machine and recently bought digitizing software, if you want more info. you can PM me.  I haven't used it as much as I would like but I do like it.

MIRANDA--I love Taylor's dessert outfit, my 7 year old came in when the pic. was up and of course wants it.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> This is a public service announcement for my friends...........  (saw it on the budget board and knew some of you would like this info)
> 
> For all you American Girl lovers out there in Disboutique land..... Ahemmmm...........  this does not need to be read by AG haters (and you all know who you are!)
> 
> QVC is having the  AG stuff on their show- and from what I've read, the bundles were better priced then what you can by onsight and they go quick!:
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/ProgramGuide/ProgramGuideDailyView.aspx?TimeZoneSelect=2&sourcecode=09072600
> 
> 
> American Girl - Dolls
> 
> Sunday, July 26, 2009
> 12:00 - 01:00 AM ET
> 
> Meet the American Girl dolls and catch an engaging glimpse into some of the most important historical eras of America's past. Since 1986 these dolls and their captivating stories have been educating and entertaining millions of young girls across the country. Their gentle life lessons remind girls of the lasting values and importance of family, friends, responsibility and forgiveness. And now, you can find them here at QVC. So whether you're just starting your collection, you're ready for a new story, or you're ready to accessorize, we have the American Girl dolls and accessories you need.
> 
> Upcoming Shows Sun 7/26/2009 10:00 AM - 11:00 AM




Thanks Karen...I got Kit in a bundle last year and it was a great deal.  $115 including shipping and she came to two additional outfits and her dog.


----------



## Jennia

PrincessKell said:


> Ugh. I had my post all typed up and it wouldn't let me post it!
> 
> I just finished this dress tonight. Peach had no clue I was making it. Its very special and dear to my heart. My uncle said this is the last fabric my aunt was sewing with (she made herself a button down shirt) before she passed away a few years ago. Georgia just loved this fabric. Its very light and breezy. She is going to love it. Hopefully she will model it for me before her dad gets her for a last minute over night weekend. (ugh.. another long vent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are both finally feeling better. hopefully being at her dad's wont make her mood change too bad. Last time she talked to him on the phone which was nearly two weeks ago now, he said He didn't know when the next time he would see her was and he would call her sunday, well sunday was two sundays ago!!! She said to me the other day.. "Mommy, why doesn't my daddy call me, doesn't he love me anymore?" UGh
> 
> Well off to catch up and go to bed for me.


What a sweet dress and it's going to mean so much to her! Sorry that her father isn't being a REAL dad. =( 


3huskymom said:


> What do you all think? Does this need a black sash or something? It seems busy to me or is it ok???



I think a yellow sash would look super! 



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's outfit for the Tusker House breakfast against all odds. I swear I about threw it out the windor at least 50 times. I had to completly redo the mickey and minnie appliques 12 times, I got so completly close to finishing them and something would mess up....



Wow, this really is so fantastic! Great job! 



emcreative said:


> Miranda, you've outdone yourself on the safari outfit.  Every one you make gets better!!!!
> 
> Okay ladies and Tom, I was reading on another thread about someone's stroller getting taken "by accident" while they were on a ride because the other family had the same exact one.  They did obviously get their own stroller back later that evening, but I've been trying to brainstorm ways to really identify "our" stroller.  The trick being, of course, it would have to be something non-permanent as we're in a stroller swap.  So I thought I'd share what I came up with in case anyone else has similar concerns!
> 
> I got those foam sheets and made this sign (Please excuse the still wet glue. I had to do some creative editing on names, of course. The white is the sign, the black on the edges is the leather chair it's sitting on).  I used a hole punch in the corners, and I'll tie it onto the handles of the stroller with ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe it will work, maybe it won't.  I used the foam instead of just making a posterboard sign because in my head I thought it might be less apt to rip or run/fall apart if it rains!



OOOH what a cute idea, I might have to CASE you! 



Adi12982 said:


> Had my 3D/4D today. . . here she is (still saying it is a girl, yeay!  I check everytime, lol).
> 
> Sorry it is so many, I got a CD with over 100 pictures, and it was hard enough to narrow tit down to this!



So sweet, 3Ds are so fun! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My husbnand takes much better pix than me, ill see if you can take some tomorrow- these really dont show the colors well at all



WOW this is truly amazing, love it! 



jenb1023 said:


> Thanks to all of you I made my first dress ever last weekend and posted it earlier in the week.  In case you missed it I had not touched a sewing machine since middle school.  Thanks again for all of the kind comments on it!  Since then, I made a second pillowcase dress for my niece and I made a scaled down version of my first pillowcase dress for DD's AG doll.  Here is a photo of them in their matching dresses at a tea party today.  I have a long way to go and will never be able to do the complicated things you guys do but DD is very happy so far.



Your dd and her American Girl look adorable in their matching dresses! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Yesterday I took Jenna and my niece Renee to the zoo. We had a blast even though it was super hot and we were drenched in sweat by the time we got out of the zoo. I guess we got there at a good time because we saw tons of animals. The only ones we didn't get to see were the bears and that is the one that the girls really wanted to see. Oh well. Maybe next time. Here are the dresses that I made for the girls. Of course they had to match.


What a cute outfit for the zoo. =) 


mommyof3princess said:


> My Mom love her. Threw a surprise Birthday party for Megan yesterday. Megan theought even thought it was her birthday we were just going to pick up her sisters which had been vacationing at grandmas for a few days. Then I told her we were comming back home. My mom thought of everything even hula outfits for the girls. And a hawaiian theam cake. I thought I would share them with all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 hula girls (Sammie only wanted to take pictures by herself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she is ready and all smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday girl and her lilo cake.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Looks like a great party, and love the fountain!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Oh I'm so glad my HannahDiva isn't here to see the Dessert outfit, she'd want one for when we go...it's AWESOME!
> 
> So what do y'all do if you change your kid halfway through the day (or with Littles like ours, have to have backup clothes)?  Do you put them in a backpack and take them on the rides and everything with you? Do you get a locker?  Do you leave them in the bottom of the stroller when you're on a ride and hope for the best?  I'm asking for those times when it isn't practical to go back to the resort.
> 
> Oh!  And while I was out today I took a picture of the "Minnie/Mickey" girls shoes they now have a Payless for $5 in case anyone is interested.  They aren't the best pics but I took them with my cell phone!



I used to just leave it in the diaper bag on the stroller. No one ever bothered anything. I didn't leave anything of value on it. Except once. I was so po'd at the camcorder that I just threw it underneath on the net. It was still there when we got off the ride. Or someone took it and brought it back when they found out it was broken. 



Rymer said:


> ugh...so here is my attempt at a real dress (I made a pillow case dress previously) this came out horribly, but that's OK, it was my frist go round at it.  I can't seem to figure out how to sew the skirt on to the bodice correctly.  My sewing is a real mess...IDK guess I have to keep trying.  I didn't buy the apron pattern yet so I just sorta cut out an apron from some scrap fabric to see if it would actually look alright once I made a real one.  as long as I can hide the seems and hem the dress, it might actually not be so bad.  it's nothing like you ladies sew though...I don't know how you all make such gorgeous things.  here is my DD in the dress.....she did say she looked like Cinderella though so that made mommy feel really good! LOL  (oh yeah, it's supposed to be cindy's work dress if you couldn't figure it out)



I could easily tell it  was Cindy's work dress. It came out great. 



ireland_nicole said:


> .
> 
> How do you join groups like that?



Yahoogroups.com



arizonacolbys said:


> Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August!  I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL
> 
> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Little Mermaid dress for our DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



You baby is adorable and her outfits are coming out great.


----------



## Jennia

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Beautiful creations just in the past few pages - I dont know if I can bear to go back 120 pages to review it all
> 
> We had a great trip to Camp Promise - the campers were wonderful! We are totally exhausted and I am hating the idea of getting back to real life!! Here are a few pictures to share with you all....
> 
> This was our 5th year going - Matt and Bekah have come with us all 5 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot from week 1 and week 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our lake with a rainbow.



Looks like everyone had tons of fun!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a more boutique hairbow.... it still needs some practice and work, but when it was taking longer then the outfit, I decided to leave it be.



AMAZING!!!



pixeegrl said:


> Okay so it's quite obvious to me what I did wrong....but hopefully not to anyone else. Maybe you all will just think I meant to do it that way lol. The appliques is too high up.  Anyways, here goes. Action shots hopefully next week when we see Abby.



No idea what you did wrong, but I think this is adorable! 



emcreative said:


> Oh I'm so glad my HannahDiva isn't here to see the Dessert outfit, she'd want one for when we go...it's AWESOME!
> 
> So what do y'all do if you change your kid halfway through the day (or with Littles like ours, have to have backup clothes)?  Do you put them in a backpack and take them on the rides and everything with you? Do you get a locker?  Do you leave them in the bottom of the stroller when you're on a ride and hope for the best?  I'm asking for those times when it isn't practical to go back to the resort.
> 
> Oh!  And while I was out today I took a picture of the "Minnie/Mickey" girls shoes they now have a Payless for $5 in case anyone is interested.  They aren't the best pics but I took them with my cell phone!



We only have one child, so it's not too cumbersome to carry one extra outfit. We keep it in a large ziploc in our backpack, which is usually thrown in our stroller's basket. I also try to bring an extra shirt for myself since she's thrown up on me way more than once. 



Rymer said:


> ugh...so here is my attempt at a real dress (I made a pillow case dress previously) this came out horribly, but that's OK, it was my frist go round at it.  I can't seem to figure out how to sew the skirt on to the bodice correctly.  My sewing is a real mess...IDK guess I have to keep trying.  I didn't buy the apron pattern yet so I just sorta cut out an apron from some scrap fabric to see if it would actually look alright once I made a real one.  as long as I can hide the seems and hem the dress, it might actually not be so bad.  it's nothing like you ladies sew though...I don't know how you all make such gorgeous things.  here is my DD in the dress.....she did say she looked like Cinderella though so that made mommy feel really good! LOL  (oh yeah, it's supposed to be cindy's work dress if you couldn't figure it out)



This is SO cute, and I could tell right away that this was Cinderella's work dress! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> My Grammy and I made this for my dd who was a little over 2 for Halloween last year.



Soo cute! 



my*2*angels said:


> WOW you people are BUSY!LOl  I can't keep up!
> 
> Mirandag819-LOVE LOVE LOVE the dessert outfit!  Soo cute!
> 
> Pixeegrl-  the 3 little pigs dress is ADORABLE!
> 
> Jenb1023_ That is sooo cute!  Love the matching set!  I have that same fabric and am just saving it for something!LOL
> 
> Rymer- Love your Cindy work dress!  So adorable!
> 
> I know there were others, but I just skimmed to try and catch up!  I have been working on sets for our trip in October and did almost finished the Tink set.  I just need to attach Tink to the tank.



LOVE it! 



arizonacolbys said:


> Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August! I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL
> 
> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Little Mermaid dress for our DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



They all look great (plus your dd is precious!) and I love the Eeyore fabric.


----------



## Jennia

And yes, I'm double posting! I've updated my pre trip report, but more exciting than that, my MOM joined the boards so that she could also post on it! So if anyone'd like to help welcome her, she's only posted on the PTR so far.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I found a Singer CE-200 Quantum Futura on craigslist for $500.  Is this a good deal?  Does anyone have this machine?  How do you like it?  WOuld I be able to use designs from the internet?  Like heather's designs?  I want to be able to do simple designs and names and stuff.  Please give me advice!


----------



## ncmomof2

arizonacolbys said:


>



All are so adorable!!  I think you inspired me to make stuff for my little one.  She will be 5 months when we go.


----------



## aimeeg

twob4him said:


> *I finally finished all 7 tees and 2 patchwork twirls for our first day at the MK!*



Best custom photo ever!!!! 




mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's outfit for the Tusker House breakfast against all odds. I swear I about threw it out the windor at least 50 times. I had to completly redo the mickey and minnie appliques 12 times, I got so completly close to finishing them and something would mess up..... I never could get the black outline to look right around parts of the face, I finally gave up on the embroidery machine and did the black outline on the face by hand (well with my regular sewing machine).... so they don't look great. Donald's eyes should probably be a lighter blue so they don't blend so much with the black, but I didn't want to do it over again. I had several problems with the shirt and had to redo it a little. It wasn't that bad, but I am spoiled by all of Carla's pictures, and with far less pictures it took me a min to understand what I was suppose to do. It was also my first time doing buttons, so I needed to practice for awhile.
> 
> Anyhow here is the outfit all done, I think I am going to add a pettiskirt.....Ignore the crooked hair, she wouldn't let me fix it much today..... I am not done with the hairbows either, they will be bigger and have other ribbon.... I will use this mickey ribbon as the base, but I will add some other animal prints.
> 
> Get ready for far too many pictures of Taylor, she was loving getting her picture taken today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to decide if I want to move the buttons a little so it will be slightly less open.



I love this one. I am not an Animal Kingdom fan but between this dress and the Jungle Book dress I am tempted!!! 




mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off, let me say I LOVE HEATHERSUE and CARLAC! After spending all week working on the safari outfit that took forever, it was so nice to finish this last night in just a couple hours..... I honestly think the hairbow took me longer then the outfit! It was so nice to be able to stitch out 5 appliques in a very brief amount of time instead of 6 days. I will actually be putting the cupcake one on t-shirts for me, my mom and my sis too!
> 
> Here is Taylor's outfit for the Wishes Dessert Party, I will probably put a pink petti under the skirt, but it isn't here yet.



This is really cute! We are going to the dessert party also. The girls may be wearing their Villains sets that night but I was thinking of doing cupcake dessert eating shirts! LOL



mirandag819 said:


> Thanks! I got the ribbon from ebay... you can PM me if you want the sellers name. The ribbon actually inspired the outfit.... I bought the ribbon and then really wanted appliques to match. Heather was awesome and came up with the appliques for me.



Can you pm me the seller as well! Thanks! 



my*2*angels said:


> WOW you people are BUSY!LOl  I can't keep up!
> 
> Mirandag819-LOVE LOVE LOVE the dessert outfit!  Soo cute!
> 
> Pixeegrl-  the 3 little pigs dress is ADORABLE!
> 
> Jenb1023_ That is sooo cute!  Love the matching set!  I have that same fabric and am just saving it for something!LOL
> 
> Rymer- Love your Cindy work dress!  So adorable!
> 
> I know there were others, but I just skimmed to try and catch up!  I have been working on sets for our trip in October and did almost finished the Tink set.  I just need to attach Tink to the tank.



The colors are fantastic. Where did you get the orange flower print? I never thought about that color combo for Tink. I hope you don't mind if I run with it too. 



arizonacolbys said:


> Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August!  I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL
> 
> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A



Everything is really cute but this is my favorite! 



karebear1 said:


> This is a public service announcement for my friends...........  (saw it on the budget board and knew some of you would like this info)
> 
> For all you American Girl lovers out there in Disboutique land..... Ahemmmm...........  this does not need to be read by AG haters (and you all know who you are!)
> 
> QVC is having the  AG stuff on their show- and from what I've read, the bundles were better priced then what you can by onsight and they go quick!:
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/ProgramGuide/ProgramGuideDailyView.aspx?TimeZoneSelect=2&sourcecode=09072600
> 
> 
> American Girl - Dolls
> 
> Sunday, July 26, 2009
> 12:00 - 01:00 AM ET
> 
> Meet the American Girl dolls and catch an engaging glimpse into some of the most important historical eras of America's past. Since 1986 these dolls and their captivating stories have been educating and entertaining millions of young girls across the country. Their gentle life lessons remind girls of the lasting values and importance of family, friends, responsibility and forgiveness. And now, you can find them here at QVC. So whether you're just starting your collection, you're ready for a new story, or you're ready to accessorize, we have the American Girl dolls and accessories you need.
> 
> Upcoming Shows Sun 7/26/2009 10:00 AM - 11:00 AM



Thanks! My DD is eyeing up Rebecca. Santa might have to watch QVC this night.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have nothing to show for myself as far as sewing.  I did the marathon 
before our DL trip and haven't done anything but work since.

Sorry all work and no play make me grumpy!


----------



## my*2*angels

Jennia said:


> LOVE it!



Thank you!



aimeeg said:


> The colors are fantastic. Where did you get the orange flower print? I never thought about that color combo for Tink. I hope you don't mind if I run with it too.



Thank you!  I got the fabric at walmart!  I had not looked at walmart for fabric in ages, but they really have some cute stuff.


----------



## lovesdumbo

arizonacolbys said:


> Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August!  I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL
> 
> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Little Mermaid dress for our DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Your DD is just too cute!!!!  Love all your outfits!  Love that Pooh fabric and really love that bubble outfit!

Looks like we might be at the Poly at the same time-I'll be there with my crew-me, DH, DD(10), DS(8), DD(6) 7/29 to 8/5.  I haven't made anything yet.



karebear1 said:


> This is a public service announcement for my friends...........  (saw it on the budget board and knew some of you would like this info)
> 
> For all you American Girl lovers out there in Disboutique land..... Ahemmmm...........  this does not need to be read by AG haters (and you all know who you are!)
> 
> QVC is having the  AG stuff on their show- and from what I've read, the bundles were better priced then what you can by onsight and they go quick!:
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/ProgramGuide/ProgramGuideDailyView.aspx?TimeZoneSelect=2&sourcecode=09072600
> 
> 
> American Girl - Dolls
> 
> Sunday, July 26, 2009
> 12:00 - 01:00 AM ET
> 
> Meet the American Girl dolls and catch an engaging glimpse into some of the most important historical eras of America's past. Since 1986 these dolls and their captivating stories have been educating and entertaining millions of young girls across the country. Their gentle life lessons remind girls of the lasting values and importance of family, friends, responsibility and forgiveness. And now, you can find them here at QVC. So whether you're just starting your collection, you're ready for a new story, or you're ready to accessorize, we have the American Girl dolls and accessories you need.
> 
> Upcoming Shows Sun 7/26/2009 10:00 AM - 11:00 AM


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## eeyore3847

arizonacolbys said:


> Thanks for looking!


oh my goodness is she adorable!!!! so cute!!!! and the outfits are awesome too!

Lori


----------



## 3huskymom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do you have to buy software to be able to buy and download designs from the internet or is it ready to go when you buy the machine?  I want an embroidery machine so bad and I was looking at the brother one but it is SO expensive!!!!  Maybe I need to check this one out!



I have the same machine and it comes with software to install on your computer that you use to get the designs to the sewing machine. It also allows you to resize the designs larger or smaller.


----------



## jham

disneylovinfamily said:


> I found a Singer CE-200 Quantum Futura on craigslist for $500.  Is this a good deal?  Does anyone have this machine?  How do you like it?  WOuld I be able to use designs from the internet?  Like heather's designs?  I want to be able to do simple designs and names and stuff.  Please give me advice!




This is the machine I have.  I like it pretty well, especially the better I get to know it.  You have to hook it up to the computer with a USB cable to use it and it its very easy to use with Heather's designs and any others I buy online.  I bought mine brand new from samsclub.com and it cost $458 plus $23.04 shipping and $31.15 tax so I paid $512.19 total for a brand new one.

ETA:  Mine came with autopunch which I think might let you do names, It is a digitizing program, but without it you can do names only on the 2 fonts it comes with or one letter at a time.  I still haven't tried to figure out autopunch.


----------



## minnie2

Wendy LOVE the camp promise picture.

That little angel in those dresses are so cute!



my*2*angels said:


> WOW you people are BUSY!LOl  I can't keep up!
> 
> Mirandag819-LOVE LOVE LOVE the dessert outfit!  Soo cute!
> 
> Pixeegrl-  the 3 little pigs dress is ADORABLE!
> 
> Jenb1023_ That is sooo cute!  Love the matching set!  I have that same fabric and am just saving it for something!LOL
> 
> Rymer- Love your Cindy work dress!  So adorable!
> 
> I know there were others, but I just skimmed to try and catch up!  I have been working on sets for our trip in October and did almost finished the Tink set.  I just need to attach Tink to the tank.


LOVE IT!



my*2*angels said:


> No software required!  It hooks directly to your computer.





jham said:


> I have the Singer Futura 200 which I think is just about the same as the 150.  It has a USB cable that connects your machine to your computer and buying and using designs off the internet is very easy.  You don't need to buy anything additional.


Once your design is on the machine can you un hook the usb and then sew the design or does it have to be hooked to your computer to sew the design you down loaded?

I wanted that one but I was told that you needed to have the machine hooked up to the computer to sew a design so that is how I ended up with my brother emb machine with the baby hoop...


----------



## jham

minnie2 said:


> Wendy LOVE the camp promise picture.
> 
> That little angel in those dresses are so cute!
> 
> LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once your design is on the machine can you un hook the usb and then sew the design or does it have to be hooked to your computer to sew the design you down loaded?
> 
> I wanted that one but I was told that you needed to have the machine hooked up to the computer to sew a design so that is how I ended up with my brother emb machine with the baby hoop...



You do have to have it plugged into the computer the whole time you are stitching out your design.  You click to send each step to the machine right on your computer.


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> You do have to have it plugged into the computer the whole time you are stitching out your design.  You click to send each step to the machine right on your computer.



Ah ok I thought maybe I had miss infrmation and was going to be sad I didn't get it!  My computer isn't near my machine so that would have been impossible


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone who has complimented the quilt. I was actually really excited about it and proud of my first completed applique project and my stitches came out nicely I thought for a first timer AND having to deal with such a heavy, large project. So having the quilter sew right through my applique stitches really upsets me- plus I paid him $286 to do it! Their home was dimly lit so I didn't notice til I got home. I brought it to the quilt shop and they just sadly shook their heads and said the damage was done.
> 
> Yesterday DH and I went to USA Baby to get a toddler bed and ended up buying a twin bed instead. So Megan will be transferring to a Big girl bed! I hope she is okay with this. Now I need to decide what to make for a quilt....
> IDEAS-SUGGESTIONS please!
> I have contemplated some sort of Sleeping Beauty or princess quilt, but she loves other Disney characters too- but Id like to work with a pattern, I have never tried those detailed appliques of faces and characters I see many of you create...., or something more timeless.....I hand dyed a lot of fat quarters last year (think bright colors of the rainbow) and I could do something with those...maybe Sunbonnet Sue? I already own a pattern book and have these preprinted fusible web blocks for large sized sunbonnet sue...


So like he quilted over Pooh? I don't remember noticing that. How upsetting. You'd think they would have given you a partial refund at least. Goodness!
No clue on the quilt. I want to do a princess/castle themed quilt, and can't find any patterns I like.
Hannah went form a crib into a full size castle bunk bed.. definitely a big transition, but she took it pretty well. 



my*2*angels said:


>


THat is sooo cute!! What did you stitch Tink on? I'm curious how it is see through like that. Is it poly mesh?





littlepeppers said:


> please pm me when you use your ped basic stuff.  i've had it since last christmas & haven't take it out of the box yet.  i've been too busy, but if it is easy then i may be inspired.


I have ped basic. It is super easy to use. Just plug it in, and you'll figure it out. I can come over and give you a live tutorial if necessary. 


karebear1 said:


> This is a public service announcement for my friends...........  (saw it on the budget board and knew some of you would like this info)
> 
> For all you American Girl lovers out there in Disboutique land..... Ahemmmm...........  this does not need to be read by AG haters (and you all know who you are!)
> 
> QVC is having the  AG stuff on their show- and from what I've read, the bundles were better priced then what you can by onsight and they go quick!:
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/ProgramGuide/ProgramGuideDailyView.aspx?TimeZoneSelect=2&sourcecode=09072600
> 
> 
> American Girl - Dolls
> 
> Sunday, July 26, 2009
> 12:00 - 01:00 AM ET
> 
> Meet the American Girl dolls and catch an engaging glimpse into some of the most important historical eras of America's past. Since 1986 these dolls and their captivating stories have been educating and entertaining millions of young girls across the country. Their gentle life lessons remind girls of the lasting values and importance of family, friends, responsibility and forgiveness. And now, you can find them here at QVC. So whether you're just starting your collection, you're ready for a new story, or you're ready to accessorize, we have the American Girl dolls and accessories you need.
> 
> Upcoming Shows Sun 7/26/2009 10:00 AM - 11:00 AM


How old does Hannah have to be to have one? 



arizonacolbys said:


> A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Little Mermaid dress for our DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Love the dresses! The bubble is my favorite. You should look at Children's Corner Taylor pattern. It is a bubble and is VERY easy to put together. It isn't quite as poofy as that one is though. I like the poof.




disneylovinfamily said:


> I found a Singer CE-200 Quantum Futura on craigslist for $500.  Is this a good deal?  Does anyone have this machine?  How do you like it?  WOuld I be able to use designs from the internet?  Like heather's designs?  I want to be able to do simple designs and names and stuff.  Please give me advice!


Hopefully someone will come along, but I know that is a great machine. I wouldn't think that is a great deal because I think someone posted a few months back saying you could buy those for 500 dollars. I think it is the one where the hoop size is just a tad bit smaller than 5 by 7. I know a couple people on here have Futuras.
You could definitely use designs from the internet. Google the name of it and see if it has a usb stick or if a card reader is necessary.


----------



## 3huskymom

Does anyone have the embroidery magic 2 software for digitizing? I  was looking at it  as a cheaper alternative to embird to get my feet wet. Any pros/cons???? Thanks!


----------



## pixeegrl

my*2*angels said:


> WOW you people are BUSY!LOl  I can't keep up!
> 
> Mirandag819-LOVE LOVE LOVE the dessert outfit!  Soo cute!
> 
> Pixeegrl-  the 3 little pigs dress is ADORABLE!
> 
> Jenb1023_ That is sooo cute!  Love the matching set!  I have that same fabric and am just saving it for something!LOL
> 
> Rymer- Love your Cindy work dress!  So adorable!
> 
> I know there were others, but I just skimmed to try and catch up!  I have been working on sets for our trip in October and did almost finished the Tink set.  I just need to attach Tink to the tank.



First off thanks, and second...That is the cutest Tink outfit ever! Where can I find her designs? Is it in her sig?


----------



## jham

pixeegrl said:


> First off thanks, and second...That is the cutest Tink outfit ever! Where can I find her designs? Is it in her sig?



www.heathersue.etsy.com


----------



## pixeegrl

arizonacolbys said:


> And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



ABSOULTELY ADORABLE! The outfits are pretty cute too!


----------



## *Toadstool*

I noticed alot of you joined *CutFromtheSameCloth yahoo group*. Are you all looking for that castle amusement partk fabric? It isn't there. I asked Judy about getting it, and she couldn't find it.
Are you guys interested in the Cinderella(or whichever princess it is) japanese that she has posted in the photos? We could get a second bolt if so. I think the first bolt is full.


----------



## my*2*angels

minnie2 said:


> LOVE IT!



Thanks Marlo!



*Toadstool* said:


> THat is sooo cute!! What did you stitch Tink on? I'm curious how it is see through like that. Is it poly mesh?



Thank you!!!  I haven't actually attachd tink to the shirt yet!LOL  I just stitched it onto regular  cotton fabric that is the same color as the tank.



pixeegrl said:


> First off thanks, and second...That is the cutest Tink outfit ever! Where can I find her designs? Is it in her sig?



Thank you so much!  I see Jeanne already answered but it is www.heathersue.etsy.com.


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> Does anyone have the embroidery magic 2 software for digitizing? I  was looking at it  as a cheaper alternative to embird to get my feet wet. Any pros/cons???? Thanks!


I would hop on over to sewforum.com and search for that software to find reviews. I'm sure they have all tried it out. 
I love Embird though.


----------



## princessmom29

jham said:


> This is the machine I have.  I like it pretty well, especially the better I get to know it.  You have to hook it up to the computer with a USB cable to use it and it its very easy to use with Heather's designs and any others I buy online.  I bought mine brand new from samsclub.com and it cost $458 plus $23.04 shipping and $31.15 tax so I paid $512.19 total for a brand new one.
> 
> ETA:  Mine came with autopunch which I think might let you do names, It is a digitizing program, but without it you can do names only on the 2 fonts it comes with or one letter at a time.  I still haven't tried to figure out autopunch.



I have a CE-150 and so far I really like it. I payed $800 for mine, but got all the software. Autopunch imports clip art to use as embroidery designs. Hyperfont is the one that lets you do names in lots of different fonts, basically anything you have on your compouter. I alos have pohotpunch. I haven't used it yet, but it imports photos. I also have auto cross stitch which I hav been told is good for machine smocking? I also got an 8 hour tutorial DVD that talks about stablizers, hooping, and using the software ect.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

jham said:


> This is the machine I have.  I like it pretty well, especially the better I get to know it.  You have to hook it up to the computer with a USB cable to use it and it its very easy to use with Heather's designs and any others I buy online.  I bought mine brand new from samsclub.com and it cost $458 plus $23.04 shipping and $31.15 tax so I paid $512.19 total for a brand new one.
> 
> ETA:  Mine came with autopunch which I think might let you do names, It is a digitizing program, but without it you can do names only on the 2 fonts it comes with or one letter at a time.  I still haven't tried to figure out autopunch.




I just checked sams and they don't have them anymore I guess.  There were only 5 machines and this wasn't one ad there wasn't anything comperable.  When did you get it?  The cheapest I can find it online for is $640.  

Does it stitch out nice?  Any complications?  I am so nervous to buy one but the guy that does my embroidery is closing his buisness and I need a way to do names and such for my customers.  I would also love to do some of heather's designs.  I just LOVE them!


----------



## kathyell

I cannot love on the things you are all posting enough! I really really liked the cutie Tink tank and the Wishes dessert outfits. (Not that I didn't love everything else, but I'd love to CASE those two if I thought I was up to it.)

I made something semi-girly for my Cars-loving girl for her to wear when we go to DHS and she gets to see Lightning and Mater again. 














(Woah, the red contrast fabric matches the red in the firetruck and Lightning McQueen much better in person than in the pictures! It does match, trust me!)

I also made a pretty simple Tink outfit for one of our visits to MK on the upcoming trip, one in which we will hopefully make it through the line to meet the fairies at Pixie Hollow!






It's much simpler stuff than a lot of you are making, but I hope my girl loves it anyway! 

I also just got myself a Brother 900D with some gift money and I'm so excited now that I've started using it. All the bobbin issues I had to contend with on my old machine are GONE, and I'm starting to gather some embroidery files to use once I get to the fabric store to buy some solid-color fabric so the designs are more visible. It's only a 4x4 hoop but it's exciting nonetheless!

(I must really be excited. Look how I'm abusing the exclamation point.)

Have a great day, all! <-- See, there I go again.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have any of you made toy story outfits for girls?  I have looked in the photobucket account and there aren't very many.  I'm just looking for ideas.  My daugther (who's 2 yrs. old) loves Woody and Jessie (she calls them her Yee-Haw Bo Bo's).  If you have made something, I would love to see it!








Darla made her a Bo Peep costume last year.

Speaking of Darla the wedding was beautiful yesterday....






Notice someone missing?? There was also supposed to be a Cinderella flower girl but the day came and she was not going to put the dress on. 

Darla made all of the Bridesmaids dresses and the little girl dresses. She has more pictures on her facebook.


----------



## jham

disneylovinfamily said:


> I just checked sams and they don't have them anymore I guess.  There were only 5 machines and this wasn't one ad there wasn't anything comperable.  When did you get it?  The cheapest I can find it online for is $640.
> 
> Does it stitch out nice?  Any complications?  I am so nervous to buy one but the guy that does my embroidery is closing his buisness and I need a way to do names and such for my customers.  I would also love to do some of heather's designs.  I just LOVE them!



I got mine just after Thanksgiving so maybe it was a holiday deal? 

Someone told me I should be able to import my letters one at a time with autopunch and make a name with them.  Maybe not.  The only problems I've had with the machine are mainly user error and me trying to learn everything.  The manual doesn't tell you much so I've ended up getting most of my questions answered online.  Singer does have a FAQ website for the Futura that has been really helpful.  I think the only thing that bothers me is I don't have the ability to use fonts other than the 2 it came with to do anything other than a single letter at a time.


----------



## Adi12982

jham said:


> I got mine just after Thanksgiving so maybe it was a holiday deal?
> 
> Someone told me I should be able to import my letters one at a time with autopunch and make a name with them.  Maybe not.  The only problems I've had with the machine are mainly user error and me trying to learn everything.  The manual doesn't tell you much so I've ended up getting most of my questions answered online.  Singer does have a FAQ website for the Futura that has been really helpful.  I think the only thing that bothers me is I don't have the ability to use fonts other than the 2 it came with to do anything other than a single letter at a time.



I have the ce-350 and I have about 10 fonts that came with the machine. . . if you get hyperfont you can use any font you download (even free ones).  I haven't gotten it yet, but it is $200.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Has anyone made placemats? If so do you coat them in something to keep from staining? 

Toadstool- I just joined that group, not for that fabric but just cuz i have never been in any before and since moving down here south it just doesn't seem like we have very many good fabric stores..


----------



## disneylovinfamily

jham said:


> I got mine just after Thanksgiving so maybe it was a holiday deal?
> 
> Someone told me I should be able to import my letters one at a time with autopunch and make a name with them.  Maybe not.  The only problems I've had with the machine are mainly user error and me trying to learn everything.  The manual doesn't tell you much so I've ended up getting most of my questions answered online.  Singer does have a FAQ website for the Futura that has been really helpful.  I think the only thing that bothers me is I don't have the ability to use fonts other than the 2 it came with to do anything other than a single letter at a time.



can use use downloaded fonts?  This is the main reason for getting the machine  so I need to be able to do that.  Do you have a link to the FAQ site?  Thanks for being so helpful!


----------



## lovesdumbo

kathyell said:


> I cannot love on the things you are all posting enough! I really really liked the cutie Tink tank and the Wishes dessert outfits. (Not that I didn't love everything else, but I'd love to CASE those two if I thought I was up to it.)
> 
> I made something semi-girly for my Cars-loving girl for her to wear when we go to DHS and she gets to see Lightning and Mater again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Woah, the red contrast fabric matches the red in the firetruck and Lightning McQueen much better in person than in the pictures! It does match, trust me!)
> 
> I also made a pretty simple Tink outfit for one of our visits to MK on the upcoming trip, one in which we will hopefully make it through the line to meet the fairies at Pixie Hollow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much simpler stuff than a lot of you are making, but I hope my girl loves it anyway!
> 
> I also just got myself a Brother 900D with some gift money and I'm so excited now that I've started using it. All the bobbin issues I had to contend with on my old machine are GONE, and I'm starting to gather some embroidery files to use once I get to the fabric store to buy some solid-color fabric so the designs are more visible. It's only a 4x4 hoop but it's exciting nonetheless!
> 
> (I must really be excited. Look how I'm abusing the exclamation point.)
> 
> Have a great day, all! <-- See, there I go again.


Those are great!!!

To see Tink I would suggest you get to the rope drop for Toon Town at least 15 minutes prior to opening OR go close to Tink's closing time.



poohnpigletCA said:


> Speaking of Darla the wedding was beautiful yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice someone missing?? There was also supposed to be a Cinderella flower girl but the day came and she was not going to put the dress on.
> 
> Darla made all of the Bridesmaids dresses and the little girl dresses. She has more pictures on her facebook.


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

disneylovinfamily said:


> can use use downloaded fonts?  This is the main reason for getting the machine  so I need to be able to do that.  Do you have a link to the FAQ site?  Thanks for being so helpful!



You have to get the hyperfont program - sometimes it is included with a package purchase. . . sometimes not.


----------



## revrob

3huskymom said:


> OK, I have a singer futura 150 and it has worked beautifully up until today for embroidery/applique. I have tried multiple designs today some have worked some haven't. The last two it has been repositioning the pieces of the applique from step to step so they are all off. I've tried rebooting the software, turning the machine on and off. I thought at first it was my laptop b/c I was running vista on itand I hadn't used it with the machine before but then I switched to the desktop and it was doing the same thing. I don't think it's the designs b/c at least one of them I have used before with success. I'm ready to throw it out the window and of course I have only 3 weeks before we leave for vacation and I have about 4 outfits I want to finish.





3huskymom said:


> Ignore my earlier sewing maching rant. I  think it was having PMS. It seems  to be ok now.



JUST A NOTE!  You do need to be careful when replacing the hoop back on to the machine after you trim the fabric.  I had this problem a few times.  When you put the hoop on the first time, make sure that it is pushed all the way in on the top and bottom where the screws hold it down.  Screw the screws really tight.  Make sure you do the same thing when you put it back on.  I would always watch the hoop very carefully after I replace it.  IF it appeared that it was going to be off, I would stop the machine and loosen the screw (it was usually the bottom screw that was the culprit), and move the hoop just a tiny bit so that it would line up with where the needle was stitching, then begin stitching again slowly to see if it lined up.  That usually helped.  BUT, making sure that it was all the way in tight to begin with usually did the best job.




poohnpigletCA said:


> Darla made her a Bo Peep costume last year.
> 
> Speaking of Darla the wedding was beautiful yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice someone missing?? There was also supposed to be a Cinderella flower girl but the day came and she was not going to put the dress on.
> 
> Darla made all of the Bridesmaids dresses and the little girl dresses. She has more pictures on her facebook.



OH GOODNESS!  Cinderella refused to make an appearance, huh?  I remember reading that she wasn't thrilled with her dress.  That's almost kinda funny, except that it isn't!  I need to check out the pics - it looks like it was a beautiful day!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not long ago someone posted a Goofy Vader shirt.  It was SOOOOOO cool.  I am working on Star Wars designs for our trip.  I can't find the design.   I thought it was a Stitch on Time design. WRONG!!!!! PLEASE help me find this design. Thank you ladies and Tom in advance.


----------



## 3huskymom

revrob said:


> JUST A NOTE!  You do need to be careful when replacing the hoop back on to the machine after you trim the fabric.  I had this problem a few times.  When you put the hoop on the first time, make sure that it is pushed all the way in on the top and bottom where the screws hold it down.  Screw the screws really tight.  Make sure you do the same thing when you put it back on.  I would always watch the hoop very carefully after I replace it.  IF it appeared that it was going to be off, I would stop the machine and loosen the screw (it was usually the bottom screw that was the culprit), and move the hoop just a tiny bit so that it would line up with where the needle was stitching, then begin stitching again slowly to see if it lined up.  That usually helped.  BUT, making sure that it was all the way in tight to begin with usually did the best job.



I was trying to be careful with that but maybe I was trying to work too quickly. I am hoping tonight goes better....


----------



## kathyell

lynnanddbyz said:


> Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not long ago someone posted a Goofy Vader shirt.  It was SOOOOOO cool.  I am working on Star Wars designs for our trip.  I can't find the design.   I thought it was a Stitch on Time design. WRONG!!!!! PLEASE help me find this design. Thank you ladies and Tom in advance.



I think it actually is a Stitch on Time design you're looking for, but you have to search for "g00f" there to get Goofy stuff. (That's g - the number 0 - the number 0 - f.) 

http://stitchontime.com/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=g00f&x=0&y=0


----------



## emcreative

If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...

I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

*Toadstool* said:


> I noticed alot of you joined *CutFromtheSameCloth yahoo group*. Are you all looking for that castle amusement partk fabric? It isn't there. I asked Judy about getting it, and she couldn't find it.
> Are you guys interested in the Cinderella(or whichever princess it is) japanese that she has posted in the photos? We could get a second bolt if so. I think the first bolt is full.



I'd love to. Do we need to sign up with the yahoo group?


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!


----------



## Piper

emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way? I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.  This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing. Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!


 

-you may need to just take a day for yourself and rest.  I know how hard it is to do, but taking that one day now could save you a lot of pain and lost days later.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

3huskymom said:


> Does anyone have the embroidery magic 2 software for digitizing? I  was looking at it  as a cheaper alternative to embird to get my feet wet. Any pros/cons???? Thanks!



I used to be in another group that the lady who wrote the program was in.  The group no longer exists but she was such a sweet lady.  I have played with the software some and found it VERY easy to use.  She is also very quick to answer emails from her website.


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!





On a side note, can you PM me Linnette's email - I was just thinking I'd message her on FB, but that account is gone too   I hope she is ok and she is in my prayers!!


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!


----------



## emcreative

Adi12982 said:


> On a side note, can you PM me Linnette's email - I was just thinking I'd message her on FB, but that account is gone too   I hope she is ok and she is in my prayers!!



It's sent.

And I'm sorry, I am so far behind on things here.  Congrats on your baby girl, she looks BEAUTIFUL!

(Please forgive me everyone who's good news and great creations I've missed)


----------



## lynnanddbyz

kathyell said:


> I think it actually is a Stitch on Time design you're looking for, but you have to search for "g00f" there to get Goofy stuff. (That's g - the number 0 - the number 0 - f.)
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=g00f&x=0&y=0



Those are not the ones.  Goofy was in Boxer shorts that had hidden mickeys embroidered on them.  I will see if I can find the post.  I am sooo bad at that.  But I will try.


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!



I'm so sorry!  Hope you bounce back quickly.


----------



## troijka

*Toadstool* said:


> I noticed alot of you joined *CutFromtheSameCloth yahoo group*. Are you all looking for that castle amusement partk fabric? It isn't there. I asked Judy about getting it, and she couldn't find it.
> Are you guys interested in the Cinderella(or whichever princess it is) japanese that she has posted in the photos? We could get a second bolt if so. I think the first bolt is full.



i may be interested in this fabric, but I can not find it to look.  Any suggestions???  And ladies,  how are we going to find the group buy with the fabulous castle fabric???????  Any ideas?  I am willing to spend some time looking online, but I have no idea where to start looking for the group buy!  UGH!
Christi


----------



## twob4him

I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...











and the back






More big news, at least for me. I was having difficulty embroidering with my new machine. So this weekend I went to a Janome dealer and bought a bunch of stuff...I got specific needles for embroidery, a thread holder that holds and feeds the thread from the cone to the machine evenly (it was a BIG DEAL!!!) and I also got some more stablizer. I learned I had to turn the pressure dial and speed down. And the biggy was that I got special bobbin thread. OK with all of those changes....IT WORKED PERFECTLY!!!! No more thread breakage and bobbin thread showing thru...it was amazing. 

So I finished my DD4's Provincial Belle Dress. I made an eyelet slip and put Belle herself on the apron...get ready for too many Brooklyns!!!











Big Twirl...











So here are the separate pieces...






Thanks for looking! We are getting ready for Disney slowly!! 


*Credits *
God - everything
Disney - Belle
Machine - Janome MC10000
Pattern - Carla's Precious Dress...I made a shortened top with sleeves then a dress without sleeves and layered them together.
Eyelet slip - Carla and I made it up as we were shopping....hahahha
Fabric and Notions- Quilt shop in Ocean City NJ and Joann Fabrics
Applique designs - Diva Duds
A very special thanks to Carla and Stitches Etc for your help!!!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!



I will keep you in my prayers 



twob4him said:


> I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!



luv it!!!


----------



## emcreative

lynnanddbyz said:


> Those are not the ones.  Goofy was in Boxer shorts that had hidden mickeys embroidered on them.  I will see if I can find the post.  I am sooo bad at that.  But I will try.



I PM'd you the link.


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> It's sent.
> 
> And I'm sorry, I am so far behind on things here.  Congrats on your baby girl, she looks BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> (Please forgive me everyone who's good news and great creations I've missed)



THANK YOU!!!  And no need to apologize at all!


----------



## 2cutekidz

lynnanddbyz said:


> Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not long ago someone posted a Goofy Vader shirt.  It was SOOOOOO cool.  I am working on Star Wars designs for our trip.  I can't find the design.   I thought it was a Stitch on Time design. WRONG!!!!! PLEASE help me find this design. Thank you ladies and Tom in advance.



It's one of Dena's designs.  Her etsy ID is DigitalbyDesign, and it's on the "other site" now too - search TFG Boutique and you'll find it.


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More big news, at least for me. I was having difficulty embroidering with my new machine. So this weekend I went to a Janome dealer and bought a bunch of stuff...I got specific needles for embroidery, a thread holder that holds and feeds the thread from the cone to the machine evenly (it was a BIG DEAL!!!) and I also got some more stablizer. I learned I had to turn the pressure dial and speed down. And the biggy was that I got special bobbin thread. OK with all of those changes....IT WORKED PERFECTLY!!!! No more thread breakage and bobbin thread showing thru...it was amazing.
> 
> So I finished my DD4's Provincial Belle Dress. I made an eyelet slip and put Belle herself on the apron...get ready for too many Brooklyns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Twirl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are the separate pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! We are getting ready for Disney slowly!!
> 
> 
> *Credits *
> God - everything
> Disney - Belle
> Machine - Janome MC10000
> Pattern - Carla's Precious Dress...I made a shortened top with sleeves then a dress without sleeves and layered them together.
> Eyelet slip - Carla and I made it up as we were shopping....hahahha
> Fabric and Notions- Quilt shop in Ocean City NJ and Joann Fabrics
> Applique designs - Diva Duds
> A very special thanks to Carla and Stitches Etc for your help!!!



Both of those turned out amazing!  LOVE the Belle dress!


----------



## mama2mulan

emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!



Oh no! I am sending you big prayers, positive thoughts and vibes, and anything else I can think of.  I am sorry that you are going through this now. When we adopted our first dd I got mono while in China getting her. Nothing is worse than being home with a 10 month old and not being able to do anything. Adopting should be a joyous occasion and not marred by any illness. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping that you have a wonderful trip full of joy and celebration.

 Julie (me)   dh   dd1 (7) and   dd2 (5) 
Our first family trip to Disney 11/1-11/5 Shhh!    It's a secret.


----------



## billwendy

InkspressYourself said:


> I have this sewing machine and I just bought the ped basic software from joann.  I was able to use a 40% off coupon, so it came out to about 60 dollars.  I haven't used it yet, so I can't comment on that, but hopefuly I'll be able to use it soon.



ooohh, was that joanns online or in store???



bclydia said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> I'm still on vacation in Ontario and will be heading home tomorrow.  I found a couple of "finds" in the fabric store here and just had to share.
> I found snow white fabric!!  I think it's from a few years ago.  It's dark blue with vivid colours and features the wicked witch and the dwarves.
> I also got a bambi fabric with bambi and thumper.  Pastel background.
> Finally, I got Veggie Tales Christmas Nativity fabric.  My children have the nativity toys and I have no idea what I'll make with it, but I just HAD to have it!!
> I will post photos when I get home but wanted to share my excitement with people who would understand!
> Can't possibly catch up on all the pages in the last 2 weeks.  I'll have to skim when I get back.
> Hope you're all well!!!



I got that veggietale fabric on a trip too! I found it at a Hobby Lobby in Houston, TX!!! lol!!



my*2*angels said:


> WOW you people are BUSY!LOl  I can't keep up!
> 
> Mirandag819-LOVE LOVE LOVE the dessert outfit!  Soo cute!
> 
> Pixeegrl-  the 3 little pigs dress is ADORABLE!
> 
> Jenb1023_ That is sooo cute!  Love the matching set!  I have that same fabric and am just saving it for something!LOL
> 
> Rymer- Love your Cindy work dress!  So adorable!
> 
> I know there were others, but I just skimmed to try and catch up!  I have been working on sets for our trip in October and did almost finished the Tink set.  I just need to attach Tink to the tank.



Really CUTE!!!! I have that same flower fabric - its so cute!! My Walmart fabric sections are really going away - I was at Turnersville today and its amost gone except for that funky off color fabric - someone was buying the green Big Bird and blue Zoe fabric today - lol!!



arizonacolbys said:


> Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August!  I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL
> 
> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Your little princess is beautiful!!! So sorry about your doggie - 



emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!



Oh boy - I hope you can take some time to rest so your flare goes away quickly!!



twob4him said:


> I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More big news, at least for me. I was having difficulty embroidering with my new machine. So this weekend I went to a Janome dealer and bought a bunch of stuff...I got specific needles for embroidery, a thread holder that holds and feeds the thread from the cone to the machine evenly (it was a BIG DEAL!!!) and I also got some more stablizer. I learned I had to turn the pressure dial and speed down. And the biggy was that I got special bobbin thread. OK with all of those changes....IT WORKED PERFECTLY!!!! No more thread breakage and bobbin thread showing thru...it was amazing.
> 
> So I finished my DD4's Provincial Belle Dress. I made an eyelet slip and put Belle herself on the apron...get ready for too many Brooklyns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Twirl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are the separate pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! We are getting ready for Disney slowly!!
> 
> *Credits *
> God - everything
> Disney - Belle
> Machine - Janome MC10000
> Pattern - Carla's Precious Dress...I made a shortened top with sleeves then a dress without sleeves and layered them together.
> Eyelet slip - Carla and I made it up as we were shopping....hahahha
> Fabric and Notions- Quilt shop in Ocean City NJ and Joann Fabrics
> Applique designs - Diva Duds
> A very special thanks to Carla and Stitches Etc for your help!!!


Oh my goodness - she looks ADORABLE in that!!! I cant believe how grown up Brooklyn is starting to look!! Love the bulletin board too - is that for you???

Thanks to all for your comments about Camp  Promise ! It is truely a priviledge to serve those families - for some of those families it is their only respite for the year - to the parents/caregivers of kids in general and kids with special needs!! A full time job for sure!!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

2cutekidz said:


> It's one of Dena's designs.  Her etsy ID is DigitalbyDesign, and it's on the "other site" now too - search TFG Boutique and you'll find it.




Thank you Thank you that is it!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I was in Walmart tonight and found the blue dalmation fabric that some of you were making things with a week or two ago for $1.50 a yard!!!  Woo-hoo!  They also had pink dalmation fabric so of course I had to get that too!

On a frustrating note, I was looking for character pillowcases tonight for a dress I am making and I went to Walmart and Target and they had none - not even a place on the shelves for pillowcases.  They only had sheet sets for ALL characters!  Are you not able to buy character pillowcases anymore?!?!


----------



## tricia

arizonacolbys said:


> Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August!  I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL
> 
> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:



The outfits and your DD are just gorgeous.  One question.  For the Simply Sweet did you use the Empire or Normal waist.  I am going to make one in about that size for a friend who is having a baby and have not made one that small.  Just wondering what works best for a child that age.  Thanks.



kathyell said:


> I cannot love on the things you are all posting enough! I really really liked the cutie Tink tank and the Wishes dessert outfits. (Not that I didn't love everything else, but I'd love to CASE those two if I thought I was up to it.)
> 
> I made something semi-girly for my Cars-loving girl for her to wear when we go to DHS and she gets to see Lightning and Mater again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Woah, the red contrast fabric matches the red in the firetruck and Lightning McQueen much better in person than in the pictures! It does match, trust me!)
> 
> I also made a pretty simple Tink outfit for one of our visits to MK on the upcoming trip, one in which we will hopefully make it through the line to meet the fairies at Pixie Hollow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much simpler stuff than a lot of you are making, but I hope my girl loves it anyway!
> 
> I also just got myself a Brother 900D with some gift money and I'm so excited now that I've started using it. All the bobbin issues I had to contend with on my old machine are GONE, and I'm starting to gather some embroidery files to use once I get to the fabric store to buy some solid-color fabric so the designs are more visible. It's only a 4x4 hoop but it's exciting nonetheless!
> 
> (I must really be excited. Look how I'm abusing the exclamation point.)
> 
> Have a great day, all! <-- See, there I go again.




That stuff is great.  I was quite a tomboy myself, and prob. wouldn't have even worn the Tink one.   But it looks as though she loves them. 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Darla made her a Bo Peep costume last year.
> 
> Speaking of Darla the wedding was beautiful yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice someone missing?? There was also supposed to be a Cinderella flower girl but the day came and she was not going to put the dress on.
> 
> Darla made all of the Bridesmaids dresses and the little girl dresses. She has more pictures on her facebook.



Great wedding picture.  The dresses look gorgeous.  Before I read what you had written, I was thinking..... wasn't there supposed to be 3 little dresses.  That is too bad.  Fussy little child.



twob4him said:


> I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...




Great message board.  Love the Belle.  Brooklyn looks great.


----------



## karamat

Some time back someone was looking for the Loralie Happy Nurses fabric panel... well I found some this weekend.  I stopped into a small quilt shop when I was out of town over the weekend and couldn't believe it when I found half a bolt of the fabric just sitting on the shelf!  If anyone is still looking for it, send me a PM and I'll get you her phone number (she said she'd be happy to take a phone order and mail out the fabric.)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Emcreative- prayers being said- there is ALWAYS time for one more prayer and they are all important- you know God doesnt prioritize!

Adi- Congrats on finding out its a girl- I know I love looking at Hannah and thinking how I wanted a girl even before she was created. I'm so excited for you and hope the rest of your pregnancy goes quickly and smoothly and you get good sleep right up to the end!

Toadstool- if you think of your machine embroidered pieces- we go around the edge of the fabric with the stitch - the tight zig zag that creates color, and shine right? Well, he used MY enbroidered edges as his guide and sewed through them- youd be amazed at how much it shows and affects the look of the stitches in person, it makes them look wobbly and messy, and sometimes he can't even stay in my stitches and veres off to the left or right. Does that make sense? Wish I could take better pics. 
He has parkinson's (spelling) but didnt say it would be be an issue, so I trusted he'd do a great job, about 2 years ago I had him do a panagram on a king size and he did a great job. But the last 2 years must have really affected his ability to do free hand sewing on a large machine.
I'm most sad for Hannah since this was her "first quilt" but I guess Ill just have to make another quilt some day (not the same quilt of course) 

Oh and I found a shop not terribly far from me (30min) where the owner does heirloom- Im SO excited, I went for a visit today and there were little girl clothes everywhere (although no heirloom) But Im thrilled to find a place that teaches heirloom.


Darla/FairyGoodMother- we want more photos and more details on why this little girl wouldnt wear the dress- where was her Mommy? Why didnt someone just tell her to put it on and shush! The dresses look amazing! The bride looks fabulous! Can't wait for more photos!
Beautiful, beautiful job!


----------



## ireland_nicole

my*2*angels said:


> WOW you people are BUSY!LOl  I can't keep up!
> 
> I know there were others, but I just skimmed to try and catch up!  I have been working on sets for our trip in October and did almost finished the Tink set.  I just need to attach Tink to the tank.


Love Tink; very cool color combo!



arizonacolbys said:


> Hi girls! I've been away for awhile & really need to catch up on everyone's cute stuff!!  It's been really crazy in our house for the last 6 weeks or so - we lost our chocolate lab at the age of 8. It was very unexpected & he was my first baby, so I'm still dealing with it.  That was followed with my husband finding out he got cross leveled to another National Guard unit & he is now deploying for a year to the Middle East sometime late this summer. So....we moved our late Sept Disney trip up to early August!  I'm SO not ready.....but, I've been sewing like crazy to get ready!! LOL
> 
> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Little Mermaid dress for our DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I really love off of these; they are too cute!  Will be praying for your DH when he deploys; enjoy your trip though!


kathyell said:


> I
> 
> I made something semi-girly for my Cars-loving girl for her to wear when we go to DHS and she gets to see Lightning and Mater again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Woah, the red contrast fabric matches the red in the firetruck and Lightning McQueen much better in person than in the pictures! It does match, trust me!)
> 
> I also made a pretty simple Tink outfit for one of our visits to MK on the upcoming trip, one in which we will hopefully make it through the line to meet the fairies at Pixie Hollow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much simpler stuff than a lot of you are making, but I hope my girl loves it anyway!
> 
> I also just got myself a Brother 900D with some gift money and I'm so excited now that I've started using it. All the bobbin issues I had to contend with on my old machine are GONE, and I'm starting to gather some embroidery files to use once I get to the fabric store to buy some solid-color fabric so the designs are more visible. It's only a 4x4 hoop but it's exciting nonetheless!
> 
> (I must really be excited. Look how I'm abusing the exclamation point.)
> 
> Have a great day, all! <-- See, there I go again.


These are super cute!  And your DD sure looks like she approves, too!


poohnpigletCA said:


> Darla made her a Bo Peep costume last year.
> 
> Speaking of Darla the wedding was beautiful yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice someone missing?? There was also supposed to be a Cinderella flower girl but the day came and she was not going to put the dress on.
> 
> Darla made all of the Bridesmaids dresses and the little girl dresses. She has more pictures on her facebook.


Love the costume; the wedding outfits look amazing!  


lynnanddbyz said:


> Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no!  Hopefully you'll be through it in no time!  Praying for ya now!
> 
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More big news, at least for me. I was having difficulty embroidering with my new machine. So this weekend I went to a Janome dealer and bought a bunch of stuff...I got specific needles for embroidery, a thread holder that holds and feeds the thread from the cone to the machine evenly (it was a BIG DEAL!!!) and I also got some more stablizer. I learned I had to turn the pressure dial and speed down. And the biggy was that I got special bobbin thread. OK with all of those changes....IT WORKED PERFECTLY!!!! No more thread breakage and bobbin thread showing thru...it was amazing.
> 
> So I finished my DD4's Provincial Belle Dress. I made an eyelet slip and put Belle herself on the apron...get ready for too many Brooklyns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Twirl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are the separate pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! We are getting ready for Disney slowly!!
> 
> 
> *Credits *
> God - everything
> Disney - Belle
> Machine - Janome MC10000
> Pattern - Carla's Precious Dress...I made a shortened top with sleeves then a dress without sleeves and layered them together.
> Eyelet slip - Carla and I made it up as we were shopping....hahahha
> Fabric and Notions- Quilt shop in Ocean City NJ and Joann Fabrics
> Applique designs - Diva Duds
> A very special thanks to Carla and Stitches Etc for your help!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute, cute, cute!  Love the message board, and really, really love the Belle dress- can I CASE it please?  DD has been asking for one for ages!
Click to expand...


----------



## 3huskymom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was in Walmart tonight and found the blue dalmation fabric that some of you were making things with a week or two ago for $1.50 a yard!!!  Woo-hoo!  They also had pink dalmation fabric so of course I had to get that too!
> 
> On a frustrating note, I was looking for character pillowcases tonight for a dress I am making and I went to Walmart and Target and they had none - not even a place on the shelves for pillowcases.  They only had sheet sets for ALL characters!  Are you not able to buy character pillowcases anymore?!?!



If they had more of that pink dalmation fabric I would love some!!!! Was it $1.50 a yard too? I think TeresaJoy was looking for some of the blue dalmation fabric, I was going to spare her some in my stash but

I can pay you by paypal for the shipping and fabric!!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was in Walmart tonight and found the blue dalmation fabric that some of you were making things with a week or two ago for $1.50 a yard!!!  Woo-hoo!  They also had pink dalmation fabric so of course I had to get that too!
> 
> On a frustrating note, I was looking for character pillowcases tonight for a dress I am making and I went to Walmart and Target and they had none - not even a place on the shelves for pillowcases.  They only had sheet sets for ALL characters!  Are you not able to buy character pillowcases anymore?!?!



I just saw some character pillowcases in Kmart over the weekend.


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are the separate pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! We are getting ready for Disney slowly!!
> 
> 
> *Credits *
> God - everything
> Disney - Belle
> Machine - Janome MC10000
> Pattern - Carla's Precious Dress...I made a shortened top with sleeves then a dress without sleeves and layered them together.
> Eyelet slip - Carla and I made it up as we were shopping....hahahha
> Fabric and Notions- Quilt shop in Ocean City NJ and Joann Fabrics
> Applique designs - Diva Duds
> A very special thanks to Carla and Stitches Etc for your help!!!



Love the message board! 

That Belle outfit is so wonderful!!!!


----------



## abc123mom

my*2*angels said:


>



Very cute!  I love the colors you chose for the skirt.



arizonacolbys said:


>


Everything turned out great!  Your daughter is adorable.  Glad you are all able to make your trip!



poohnpigletCA said:


>



Just beautiful.  Too bad Cinderella was a no show, even for pictures.



twob4him said:


> More big news, at least for me. I was having difficulty embroidering with my new machine. So this weekend I went to a Janome dealer and bought a bunch of stuff...I got specific needles for embroidery, a thread holder that holds and feeds the thread from the cone to the machine evenly (it was a BIG DEAL!!!) and I also got some more stablizer. I learned I had to turn the pressure dial and speed down. And the biggy was that I got special bobbin thread. OK with all of those changes....IT WORKED PERFECTLY!!!! No more thread breakage and bobbin thread showing thru...it was amazing. [/SIZE][/COLOR]



Glad you got the embroidery portion of your machine figured out.  The Belle dress came out great!


----------



## my*2*angels

Thank you to everyone who complimented the Tink outfit!  It means alot!


----------



## abc123mom

With all the wonderful machine appliques I've been seeing around here lately, I admit I've been tempted into looking at embroidery machines.  I currently have a New Home (Janome) MC 6000, so I was drooling over the more current MC 10000, 10001 and 11000  (Hey a girl can dream!)  

After a bit of research the only one I found around my area was the MC1100..new...with a new price tag!   My in-laws used to own a sewing kit business, so my husband thought his Mom might know where to find one used.  

As it turns out...she has a MC10000 sitting in her attic that she hasn't used in several years!  It has all the extra goodies, plus she has 5 boxes of thread to go with.  She's offered it to me on a long-term loan basis, with some thread!  WOO HOO!!  

I can't wait to get it!  I'm definitely going to need to get to planning out a few customs for the kids for our October trip!!  

Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## Jennia

kathyell said:


> I cannot love on the things you are all posting enough! I really really liked the cutie Tink tank and the Wishes dessert outfits. (Not that I didn't love everything else, but I'd love to CASE those two if I thought I was up to it.)
> 
> I made something semi-girly for my Cars-loving girl for her to wear when we go to DHS and she gets to see Lightning and Mater again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Woah, the red contrast fabric matches the red in the firetruck and Lightning McQueen much better in person than in the pictures! It does match, trust me!)
> 
> I also made a pretty simple Tink outfit for one of our visits to MK on the upcoming trip, one in which we will hopefully make it through the line to meet the fairies at Pixie Hollow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much simpler stuff than a lot of you are making, but I hope my girl loves it anyway!
> 
> I also just got myself a Brother 900D with some gift money and I'm so excited now that I've started using it. All the bobbin issues I had to contend with on my old machine are GONE, and I'm starting to gather some embroidery files to use once I get to the fabric store to buy some solid-color fabric so the designs are more visible. It's only a 4x4 hoop but it's exciting nonetheless!
> 
> (I must really be excited. Look how I'm abusing the exclamation point.)
> 
> Have a great day, all! <-- See, there I go again.



Cute, and you did a great job at making a "girly" Cars set! 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Darla made her a Bo Peep costume last year.
> 
> Speaking of Darla the wedding was beautiful yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice someone missing?? There was also supposed to be a Cinderella flower girl but the day came and she was not going to put the dress on.
> 
> Darla made all of the Bridesmaids dresses and the little girl dresses. She has more pictures on her facebook.



Super sweet Bo Peep set, and what a lovely wedding photo. 



emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!



Oh no, hope you're feeling better soon! 



twob4him said:


> I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More big news, at least for me. I was having difficulty embroidering with my new machine. So this weekend I went to a Janome dealer and bought a bunch of stuff...I got specific needles for embroidery, a thread holder that holds and feeds the thread from the cone to the machine evenly (it was a BIG DEAL!!!) and I also got some more stablizer. I learned I had to turn the pressure dial and speed down. And the biggy was that I got special bobbin thread. OK with all of those changes....IT WORKED PERFECTLY!!!! No more thread breakage and bobbin thread showing thru...it was amazing.
> 
> So I finished my DD4's Provincial Belle Dress. I made an eyelet slip and put Belle herself on the apron...get ready for too many Brooklyns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Twirl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are the separate pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! We are getting ready for Disney slowly!!
> 
> 
> *Credits *
> God - everything
> Disney - Belle
> Machine - Janome MC10000
> Pattern - Carla's Precious Dress...I made a shortened top with sleeves then a dress without sleeves and layered them together.
> Eyelet slip - Carla and I made it up as we were shopping....hahahha
> Fabric and Notions- Quilt shop in Ocean City NJ and Joann Fabrics
> Applique designs - Diva Duds
> A very special thanks to Carla and Stitches Etc for your help!!!



Both are cute, but I LOVE that Belle outfit! How perfect!!!


----------



## twob4him

abc123mom said:


> With all the wonderful machine appliques I've been seeing around here lately, I admit I've been tempted into looking at embroidery machines.  I currently have a New Home (Janome) MC 6000, so I was drooling over the more current MC 10000, 10001 and 11000  (Hey a girl can dream!)
> 
> After a bit of research the only one I found around my area was the MC1100..new...with a new price tag!   My in-laws used to own a sewing kit business, so my husband thought his Mom might know where to find one used.
> 
> As it turns out...she has a MC10000 sitting in her attic that she hasn't used in several years!  It has all the extra goodies, plus she has 5 boxes of thread to go with.  She's offered it to me on a long-term loan basis, with some thread!  WOO HOO!!
> 
> I can't wait to get it!  I'm definitely going to need to get to planning out a few customs for the kids for our October trip!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...



OHHH I am seriously jumping up and down see...  That is wonderful news!!!!! Yippy!!! Can we be sewing machine buddies now???? 


*************************************************

Thanks everyone for the kind comments 
Someone asked to case the Belle Dress....please case away...I did...I didn't think that up.....


----------



## twob4him

lovesdumbo said:


> Love the message board!
> 
> That Belle outfit is so wonderful!!!!



Thanks so much! 

Hey....your trip is 16 days away!!!  Does it seem real yet?


----------



## jessesgirl

We just got here today and tomorrow we will be going to Magic Kingdom, sorry to just butt in all Off topic and all but we are just so excited to be here I had to share our excitement with someone..


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!




without flower




from the side




from the side without anything added




So what do you think?


----------



## Tweevil

kathyell said:


> I think it actually is a Stitch on Time design you're looking for, but you have to search for "g00f" there to get Goofy stuff. (That's g - the number 0 - the number 0 - f.)
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=g00f&x=0&y=0



I was looking at these designs and was wondering if they are recommended?  Anyone have any issues with ordering?
There are quite a few that are sooo cute. 

And... I am heading over to Heathers shop now to check it out.  woo hoo - I figured out the machine and now it's a mission....

Thanks!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

troijka said:


> i may be interested in this fabric, but I can not find it to look.  Any suggestions???  And ladies,  how are we going to find the group buy with the fabulous castle fabric???????  Any ideas?  I am willing to spend some time looking online, but I have no idea where to start looking for the group buy!  UGH!
> Christi



If we could just find out the producer of this fabric, it would be so much easier. I don't know about anyone of the other regulars on here but I several fabric wholesale accts and maybe we might luck out and one of us might have one with this company...I had thought about setting up a "co-op" but have been so busy, I haven't gotten around to it.....Keep your fingers crossed. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> So what do you think?



My vote is for sure the flower, I love it! 
I also wanted to tell you the first time you posted the dress that I love your Fancy Nancy tablecloth!!! Emma pointed that out to me even before she commented on the dress. She thinks we need one now!


----------



## *Toadstool*

kathyell said:


> (Woah, the red contrast fabric matches the red in the firetruck and Lightning McQueen much better in person than in the pictures! It does match, trust me!)
> 
> I also made a pretty simple Tink outfit for one of our visits to MK on the upcoming trip, one in which we will hopefully make it through the line to meet the fairies at Pixie Hollow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much simpler stuff than a lot of you are making, but I hope my girl loves it anyway!


You are doing great! I love your girly cars outfit. That tink is adorable. Is it that pattern from a blog? I saw it a while back.. I think it looked similar.




poohnpigletCA said:


> Darla made her a Bo Peep costume last year.
> 
> Speaking of Darla the wedding was beautiful yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice someone missing?? There was also supposed to be a Cinderella flower girl but the day came and she was not going to put the dress on.
> 
> Darla made all of the Bridesmaids dresses and the little girl dresses. She has more pictures on her facebook.


Oh my!! How gorgeous!!!  We need close ups!!! Love the Bo Peep dress too! 



jham said:


> I got mine just after Thanksgiving so maybe it was a holiday deal?
> 
> Someone told me I should be able to import my letters one at a time with autopunch and make a name with them.  Maybe not.  The only problems I've had with the machine are mainly user error and me trying to learn everything.  The manual doesn't tell you much so I've ended up getting most of my questions answered online.  Singer does have a FAQ website for the Futura that has been really helpful.  I think the only thing that bothers me is I don't have the ability to use fonts other than the 2 it came with to do anything other than a single letter at a time.


If you ever need some words or lettering done pm me. I have Monogram Wizard Plus and can do really pretty fonts in that, and PE Design for TTF fonts. I totally recommend Monogram Wizard as a stand alone program for those that don't want to buy Embird.


JustcallmeHappy said:


> Toadstool- I just joined that group, not for that fabric but just cuz i have never been in any before and since moving down here south it just doesn't seem like we have very many good fabric stores..


Where do you live at again?? I forgot.. I do that alot. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> can use use downloaded fonts?  This is the main reason for getting the machine  so I need to be able to do that.  Do you have a link to the FAQ site?  Thanks for being so helpful!


You can use downloaded fonts as long as someone puts the letters together for you. Like if someone makes a name and puts it all together into a design you can import it onto the machine. You just need software to be able to put the letters together yourself. Some machines have alot of on screen fonts, but I never cared for the ones my machine has.



emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.   This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!


 Praying for you! I hope you can get lots of rest before the trip. I imagine that must be hard with 5 kiddos though... but please try.



SallyfromDE said:


> I'd love to. Do we need to sign up with the yahoo group?


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CutFromTheSame-Cloth/
yes. 


troijka said:


> i may be interested in this fabric, but I can not find it to look.  Any suggestions???  And ladies,  how are we going to find the group buy with the fabulous castle fabric???????  Any ideas?  I am willing to spend some time looking online, but I have no idea where to start looking for the group buy!  UGH!
> Christi


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CutFromTheSame-Cloth/photos/album/1907827030/pic/list
It is the first 2 pictures on that album.



twob4him said:


> I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits *
> God - everything
> Disney - Belle
> Machine - Janome MC10000
> Pattern - Carla's Precious Dress...I made a shortened top with sleeves then a dress without sleeves and layered them together.
> Eyelet slip - Carla and I made it up as we were shopping....hahahha
> Fabric and Notions- Quilt shop in Ocean City NJ and Joann Fabrics
> Applique designs - Diva Duds
> A very special thanks to Carla and Stitches Etc for your help!!!


Love your board that you made. 
That is awesome that you have figured out all the embroidery things that you need to keep it running smoothly. Sometimes it is worth spending that extra money so you don't have to fight with the machine all the time! haha!
The provincial girl dress looks great on Brooklyn. Definitely one of the cutest I have seen!
The credits are great.. 


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> On a frustrating note, I was looking for character pillowcases tonight for a dress I am making and I went to Walmart and Target and they had none - not even a place on the shelves for pillowcases.  They only had sheet sets for ALL characters!  Are you not able to buy character pillowcases anymore?!?!


I was only able to find some at KMart.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Toadstool- if you think of your machine embroidered pieces- we go around the edge of the fabric with the stitch - the tight zig zag that creates color, and shine right? Well, he used MY enbroidered edges as his guide and sewed through them- youd be amazed at how much it shows and affects the look of the stitches in person, it makes them look wobbly and messy, and sometimes he can't even stay in my stitches and veres off to the left or right. Does that make sense? Wish I could take better pics.
> He has parkinson's (spelling) but didnt say it would be be an issue, so I trusted he'd do a great job, about 2 years ago I had him do a panagram on a king size and he did a great job. But the last 2 years must have really affected his ability to do free hand sewing on a large machine.
> I'm most sad for Hannah since this was her "first quilt" but I guess Ill just have to make another quilt some day (not the same quilt of course)
> 
> Oh and I found a shop not terribly far from me (30min) where the owner does heirloom- Im SO excited, I went for a visit today and there were little girl clothes everywhere (although no heirloom) But Im thrilled to find a place that teaches heirloom.


I think I get what you mean about the quilting. He stitched in the ditch of your satin stitch.(hey that rhymes) I think that is what you mean at least. I guess it wouldn't be a problem if it were completely straight... I can't imagine doing that freehand. Does he have one of those huge machines on the frame?? My local shop has that. I am so upset for you though... I know all the work you did. That is just horrible! 
Glad you found a shop near you. It is great if you find someone who is really friendly and willing to answer questions. I have on of those someones.


abc123mom said:


> As it turns out...she has a MC10000 sitting in her attic that she hasn't used in several years!  It has all the extra goodies, plus she has 5 boxes of thread to go with.  She's offered it to me on a long-term loan basis, with some thread!  WOO HOO!!
> 
> I can't wait to get it!  I'm definitely going to need to get to planning out a few customs for the kids for our October trip!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...


How exciting!!


jessesgirl said:


> We just got here today and tomorrow we will be going to Magic Kingdom, sorry to just butt in all Off topic and all but we are just so excited to be here I had to share our excitement with someone..


Woo hoo! I hate being jealous.. but I am. Have fun!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!


I love it!! I like the flower on it too. Definitely with the ribbon. I really like that. Please post pictures of her in it!


----------



## GoofyG

I want to go back to Disney World so bad!   I'm missing it, and I don't know when we will be back.  Just having a down time right now.  Wish we could afford it!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side without anything added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?


I think it looks great! I like it with the flower!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well, the red ribbon will have to wait for tomorrow. 8 miles on the treadmill has my bed calling me. Night all!


----------



## twob4him

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side without anything added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?



You're probably going to want to get me but........there is a free sash pattern on ycmt that would be simply stunning with that dress. http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/free/Free-Big-Beautiful-Bow-Sashes.htm
I love the rest of the dress and the ruffle came out great!!!!


----------



## minnie2

kathyell said:


> I cannot love on the things you are all posting enough! I really really liked the cutie Tink tank and the Wishes dessert outfits. (Not that I didn't love everything else, but I'd love to CASE those two if I thought I was up to it.)
> 
> I made something semi-girly for my Cars-loving girl for her to wear when we go to DHS and she gets to see Lightning and Mater again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Woah, the red contrast fabric matches the red in the firetruck and Lightning McQueen much better in person than in the pictures! It does match, trust me!)
> 
> I also made a pretty simple Tink outfit for one of our visits to MK on the upcoming trip, one in which we will hopefully make it through the line to meet the fairies at Pixie Hollow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much simpler stuff than a lot of you are making, but I hope my girl loves it anyway!
> I also just got myself a Brother 900D with some gift money and I'm so excited now that I've started using it. All the bobbin issues I had to contend with on my old machine are GONE, and I'm starting to gather some embroidery files to use once I get to the fabric store to buy some solid-color fabric so the designs are more visible. It's only a 4x4 hoop but it's exciting nonetheless!
> 
> (I must really be excited. Look how I'm abusing the exclamation point.)
> 
> Have a great day, all! <-- See, there I go again.


they came out GREAT!  I have the Brother 900d and LOVE it!  My only issue with it is the small hoop I want it bigger!  


poohnpigletCA said:


> Darla made her a Bo Peep costume last year.
> 
> Speaking of Darla the wedding was beautiful yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice someone missing?? There was also supposed to be a Cinderella flower girl but the day came and she was not going to put the dress on.
> 
> Darla made all of the Bridesmaids dresses and the little girl dresses. She has more pictures on her facebook.


What gorgeous dresses!  Sorry Cinderella didn't make and appearance.





emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!


Feel better!!!!



twob4him said:


> I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More big news, at least for me. I was having difficulty embroidering with my new machine. So this weekend I went to a Janome dealer and bought a bunch of stuff...I got specific needles for embroidery, a thread holder that holds and feeds the thread from the cone to the machine evenly (it was a BIG DEAL!!!) and I also got some more stablizer. I learned I had to turn the pressure dial and speed down. And the biggy was that I got special bobbin thread. OK with all of those changes....IT WORKED PERFECTLY!!!! No more thread breakage and bobbin thread showing thru...it was amazing.
> 
> So I finished my DD4's Provincial Belle Dress. I made an eyelet slip and put Belle herself on the apron...get ready for too many Brooklyns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Twirl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are the separate pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! We are getting ready for Disney slowly!!
> 
> 
> *Credits *
> God - everything
> Disney - Belle
> Machine - Janome MC10000
> Pattern - Carla's Precious Dress...I made a shortened top with sleeves then a dress without sleeves and layered them together.
> Eyelet slip - Carla and I made it up as we were shopping....hahahha
> Fabric and Notions- Quilt shop in Ocean City NJ and Joann Fabrics
> Applique designs - Diva Duds
> A very special thanks to Carla and Stitches Etc for your help!!!


Oh CATHY! Love the board Love Brooklyn's dress!  Stunning!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side without anything added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?


So pretty!  I like Cathy's sash idea!  
i can't decided which I like better with the flower or with out!  Both are super cute.


----------



## celestebh

I just wanted to introduce myself. I found disboards while researching for our upcoming DW trip in September and then found the disboutiquers threads. I am so inspired by all of your beautiful creations.

I taught myself to sew about six years ago when DD was born. I used some of the Children's Corner patterns to make her some cute outfits, but haven't made much since DS came along three years ago.

I also have to thank  you all for the recommendation on the YCMT website and Carla C's patterns. I've recently made a couple of tiered skirts with matching outfits for DD's doll and made the stripwork jumper for her doll. I'm currently working on a stripwork jumper for DD. I am so surprised by how professional it's looking; Carla C's pictures make things so much easier!

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

3huskymom said:


> If they had more of that pink dalmation fabric I would love some!!!! Was it $1.50 a yard too? I think TeresaJoy was looking for some of the blue dalmation fabric, I was going to spare her some in my stash but
> 
> I can pay you by paypal for the shipping and fabric!!!!



How much do you guys need?  They were both $1.50 a yard!!!  Hopefully we are talking about the same fabric since I didn't post a pic.  It's a bunch of dalmations playing around flowers....I can try to post a pic after mine comes out of the wash.  I bought it in a different town so I may not get back over there for a few days but I will definitely try to get there soon if you guys really want it.  Hopefully they will have plenty.  I was the first one to have any cut.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

abc123mom said:


> With all the wonderful machine appliques I've been seeing around here lately, I admit I've been tempted into looking at embroidery machines.  I currently have a New Home (Janome) MC 6000, so I was drooling over the more current MC 10000, 10001 and 11000  (Hey a girl can dream!)
> 
> After a bit of research the only one I found around my area was the MC1100..new...with a new price tag!   My in-laws used to own a sewing kit business, so my husband thought his Mom might know where to find one used.
> 
> As it turns out...she has a MC10000 sitting in her attic that she hasn't used in several years!  It has all the extra goodies, plus she has 5 boxes of thread to go with.  She's offered it to me on a long-term loan basis, with some thread!  WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...



How blessed are you?!   I have also so been wanting an embroidery machine for my customs!!!!  I just can't come up witht the money right now, but it sure hasn't stopped me from looking for a good deal! 
I can't wait to get it!  I'm definitely going to need to get to planning out a few customs for the kids for our October trip!!


----------



## abc123mom

twob4him said:


> OHHH I am seriously jumping up and down see...  That is wonderful news!!!!! Yippy!!! Can we be sewing machine buddies now????



Thanks Cathy!!  And thanks for all the info and advice the other day about the Janome machines.  I still can't believe she just had one sitting in her attic. 

I would love to be sewing machine buddies.  I'm sure I may have some questions along the way...thanks!


----------



## tricia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> without flower



I love the flower.  And even without the flower it really does look better with the red ribbon as opposed to without.  Great Job 



celestebh said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I found disboards while researching for our upcoming DW trip in September and then found the disboutiquers threads. I am so inspired by all of your beautiful creations.
> 
> I taught myself to sew about six years ago when DD was born. I used some of the Children's Corner patterns to make her some cute outfits, but haven't made much since DS came along three years ago.
> 
> I also have to thank  you all for the recommendation on the YCMT website and Carla C's patterns. I've recently made a couple of tiered skirts with matching outfits for DD's doll and made the stripwork jumper for her doll. I'm currently working on a stripwork jumper for DD. I am so surprised by how professional it's looking; Carla C's pictures make things so much easier!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!



Welcome to the addiction.(we got another one ladies)   And in case you didn't realize, we need pics of everything.  Even doll clothes.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Toadstool- I live in the gonzales la area..


----------



## mommyof2princesses

AHHHH!!!

I was just putting our countdown calendar up on the fridge and realized that I only have 68 days left till disney and I haven't even started making outfits!  OMG!  What to do??????  

I am thinking of reusing some from last year as Sara BEth hasn't grown much, but she definitely needs some new ones.  Has anyone done Alice dress using the new Precious dress from CarlaC?  We are having breakfast with Alice and thought that would be a good easy dress to try.  

Also, I need some ideas for tinkerbelle dress and an outfit for AK.  This is the first year I have waited so long!!!!


----------



## princessmom29

mommyof2princesses said:


> AHHHH!!!
> 
> I was just putting our countdown calendar up on the fridge and realized that I only have 68 days left till disney and I haven't even started making outfits!  OMG!  What to do??????
> 
> I am thinking of reusing some from last year as Sara BEth hasn't grown much, but she definitely needs some new ones.  Has anyone done Alice dress using the new Precious dress from CarlaC?  We are having breakfast with Alice and thought that would be a good easy dress to try.
> 
> Also, I need some ideas for tinkerbelle dress and an outfit for AK.  This is the first year I have waited so long!!!!



I did a precious dress alice, and was really pleased with it, except for the fact that I wish i had made the skirt fuller. I will probably redo the dress closer to our trip to make a fuller skirt. I looked at park pics and tried to match it as closely as possible. I wish I had rounded the neck on the apron. I was nervous about drafting something like that, so I just did a square with straps that went over the shoulders. Here is a pic:


----------



## princessmom29

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side without anything added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?



I absolutely love this dress!!!! And add me to the group that votes for the flower.


----------



## snubie

GoofyG said:


> I want to go back to Disney World so bad!   I'm missing it, and I don't know when we will be back.  Just having a down time right now.  Wish we could afford it!



I am right there with you.



celestebh said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I found disboards while researching for our upcoming DW trip in September and then found the disboutiquers threads. I am so inspired by all of your beautiful creations.
> 
> I taught myself to sew about six years ago when DD was born. I used some of the Children's Corner patterns to make her some cute outfits, but haven't made much since DS came along three years ago.
> 
> I also have to thank  you all for the recommendation on the YCMT website and Carla C's patterns. I've recently made a couple of tiered skirts with matching outfits for DD's doll and made the stripwork jumper for her doll. I'm currently working on a stripwork jumper for DD. I am so surprised by how professional it's looking; Carla C's pictures make things so much easier!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!



WELCOME!!!


----------



## xdanielleax

mommyof2princesses said:


> AHHHH!!!
> 
> I was just putting our countdown calendar up on the fridge and realized that I only have 68 days left till disney and I haven't even started making outfits!  OMG!  What to do??????
> 
> I am thinking of reusing some from last year as Sara BEth hasn't grown much, but she definitely needs some new ones.  Has anyone done Alice dress using the new Precious dress from CarlaC?  We are having breakfast with Alice and thought that would be a good easy dress to try.
> 
> Also, I need some ideas for tinkerbelle dress and an outfit for AK.  This is the first year I have waited so long!!!!



I know how you feel!  We "MAY" be going to Disney in Sept.  We are just working out money stuff right now.  We are moving in a month, so we are just making sure we'll have enough put away before we book.  I started sewing even though I don't know if we are going yet..lol..  I think carla's precious dress is perfect for alice.  I was actually thinking the same thing when I looked at it.  I think that's definately one you should put in your collection.   For AK, make sure whatever you make is light and airy.  We went last Sept and it was sooo hot!  Poor Violette was dripping with sweat.  As you can see her hair was slicked to her head.  




I didn't pick the most breathable fabric for that day.


----------



## eeyore3847

mommyof2princesses said:


> AHHHH!!!
> 
> I was just putting our countdown calendar up on the fridge and realized that I only have 68 days left till disney and I haven't even started making outfits!  OMG!  What to do??????
> 
> I am thinking of reusing some from last year as Sara BEth hasn't grown much, but she definitely needs some new ones.  Has anyone done Alice dress using the new Precious dress from CarlaC?  We are having breakfast with Alice and thought that would be a good easy dress to try.
> 
> Also, I need some ideas for tinkerbelle dress and an outfit for AK.  This is the first year I have waited so long!!!!



wow... 68 days.... you can do it!!!!!! just sit down and make sure no one bothers you and sew sew sew....


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Can someone tell me if Carlas Precious pattern is one piece or two?  Cathy- looks like that's what you used for the Belle dress.  Some reason I thought it was a one piece dress?  I want to use it for Snow White's work dress for Ash but if it's 2 pieces (shirt under a jumper) it will be too hot.  Please let me oh sewing goddesses


----------



## disneymomof1

mommyof2princesses said:


> AHHHH!!!
> 
> I was just putting our countdown calendar up on the fridge and realized that I only have 68 days left till disney and I haven't even started making outfits!  OMG!  What to do??????
> 
> I am thinking of reusing some from last year as Sara BEth hasn't grown much, but she definitely needs some new ones.  Has anyone done Alice dress using the new Precious dress from CarlaC?  We are having breakfast with Alice and thought that would be a good easy dress to try.
> 
> Also, I need some ideas for tinkerbelle dress and an outfit for AK.  This is the first year I have waited so long!!!!




Oh I am right there with you !!!  I think we have like 63 days until our trip, and nothing completed.  I bought a lot of fabric last week at our walmart for 50% off, now I just need to get started.  Plus I wanted to get some shirts appliqued (by way of purchasing them)but that might not happen.  So right now I am working on a simply sweet Tweety just so that I could try the pattern, and I am thinking of the new corset looking top on ycmt with zebra and polka dots and a patchwork twirl for an AK dress.  I got some adorable pink eeyore that I will do something for our crystal palace dinner.  Also got a red bandana looking print for something for Hoop Dee Doo.  Now just to think of something for Epcot and DHS.  

Where are you staying.  This will be our first stay at POFQ but I am still bumming that we aren't staying at AKL, we have stayed there for our past four trips, but this trip was a budget trip.  I have to stop myself everyday from calling and seeing if AKL has availability.  What ADR's did you make?


----------



## princessmom29

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can someone tell me if Carlas Precious pattern is one piece or two?  Cathy- looks like that's what you used for the Belle dress.  Some reason I thought it was a one piece dress?  I want to use it for Snow White's work dress for Ash but if it's 2 pieces (shirt under a jumper) it will be too hot.  Please let me oh sewing goddesses



The dress itself is one piece, and you can make it either sleevless or with sleeves and with our without the collar. The apron is a seperate peice. I think it would make a great work dress.


----------



## revrob

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can someone tell me if Carlas Precious pattern is one piece or two?  Cathy- looks like that's what you used for the Belle dress.  Some reason I thought it was a one piece dress?  I want to use it for Snow White's work dress for Ash but if it's 2 pieces (shirt under a jumper) it will be too hot.  Please let me oh sewing goddesses



The original pattern calls for the the sleeves to be stitched to the bodice - so it's all one piece.  It appears that what Cathy did was use the pattern (modified) to make a white blouse that has the sleeves and collar, and then made a blue dress without sleeves and collar to wear over the shirt.  This way, she can use the dress as a separate dress to use for something else if she would like.  You could make it as one piece, however.


----------



## ireland_nicole

abc123mom said:


> With all the wonderful machine appliques I've been seeing around here lately, I admit I've been tempted into looking at embroidery machines.  I currently have a New Home (Janome) MC 6000, so I was drooling over the more current MC 10000, 10001 and 11000  (Hey a girl can dream!)
> 
> After a bit of research the only one I found around my area was the MC1100..new...with a new price tag!   My in-laws used to own a sewing kit business, so my husband thought his Mom might know where to find one used.
> 
> As it turns out...she has a MC10000 sitting in her attic that she hasn't used in several years!  It has all the extra goodies, plus she has 5 boxes of thread to go with.  She's offered it to me on a long-term loan basis, with some thread!  WOO HOO!!
> 
> I can't wait to get it!  I'm definitely going to need to get to planning out a few customs for the kids for our October trip!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...



That is sooo awesome!  I would recommend continuing to use your current machine for sewing, though, and the 10000 for embroidery.  Sometimes you need to sew while you embroider, because it takes a while...  and I for one am way too ADHD to just sit and watch, I want to do something!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side without anything added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?



Love how this came out!  You did a three tier skirt plus ruffle, right?  I love the ribbon and the flower- super cute!



celestebh said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I found disboards while researching for our upcoming DW trip in September and then found the disboutiquers threads. I am so inspired by all of your beautiful creations.
> 
> I taught myself to sew about six years ago when DD was born. I used some of the Children's Corner patterns to make her some cute outfits, but haven't made much since DS came along three years ago.
> 
> I also have to thank  you all for the recommendation on the YCMT website and Carla C's patterns. I've recently made a couple of tiered skirts with matching outfits for DD's doll and made the stripwork jumper for her doll. I'm currently working on a stripwork jumper for DD. I am so surprised by how professional it's looking; Carla C's pictures make things so much easier!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!


HI!  and 
now I'm just waiting for pics


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I like the Precious dress because of all the options.
This is a 1 piece dress (versus blouse and skirt)
However, I used this pattern as a blouse and just hemmed the bottom of the bodice instead of attaching a skirt to it- I then put it under a Feliz (strappy sundress)

I have been wanting to make the size 3 months- cant imagine doing those itty bitty short sleeves, but it will be so cute if I can do it!


----------



## aimeeg

lynnanddbyz said:


> Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not long ago someone posted a Goofy Vader shirt.  It was SOOOOOO cool.  I am working on Star Wars designs for our trip.  I can't find the design.   I thought it was a Stitch on Time design. WRONG!!!!! PLEASE help me find this design. Thank you ladies and Tom in advance.



She also has a really cute Stormtrooper Donald. That is a compliment because I detest Star Wars!!! LOL I even bought Goofy. 



twob4him said:


> More big news, at least for me. I was having difficulty embroidering with my new machine. So this weekend I went to a Janome dealer and bought a bunch of stuff...I got specific needles for embroidery, a thread holder that holds and feeds the thread from the cone to the machine evenly (it was a BIG DEAL!!!) and I also got some more stablizer. I learned I had to turn the pressure dial and speed down. And the biggy was that I got special bobbin thread. OK with all of those changes....IT WORKED PERFECTLY!!!! No more thread breakage and bobbin thread showing thru...it was amazing.
> 
> So I finished my DD4's Provincial Belle Dress. I made an eyelet slip and put Belle herself on the apron...get ready for too many Brooklyns!!!




I love your dress. My youngest DD has been on me to make her Belle's blue dress as well. This turned out great.  machine works dance



Tweevil said:


> I was looking at these designs and was wondering if they are recommended?  Anyone have any issues with ordering?
> There are quite a few that are sooo cute.
> 
> And... I am heading over to Heathers shop now to check it out.  woo hoo - I figured out the machine and now it's a mission....
> 
> Thanks!



Stitchontime seems to have more steps and the designs take longer. They are very nice and she has a huge store. Also, when it was brought to her attention the Lucifer/Cheshire Cat was mixed up she sent me the new design for free. That was great customer service!! 

Heather's designs are great. They stitch out really nicely. I noticed she has a smaller number of steps which is great because they take less time but still look great. Her cupcake is one of every one's favorite designs. It just makes people smile when they see it! 

Dena's designs are also great. Dena does a lot of custom work which is great. She has really focused on digitizing full time. I sent her pics of the Muppets and Fairies and she had the designs to me very quickly. My DH does not compliment me to often about customs but when he saw the Muppets he grinned and said OMG those are "ridiculously cute."

All three ladies are very quick to send out designs after you purchase them. Dena and Heather also have buy "X" get one free specials. That is great if you can plan ahead or have more than one child to sew for. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> AHHHH!!!
> 
> I was just putting our countdown calendar up on the fridge and realized that I only have 68 days left till disney and I haven't even started making outfits!  OMG!  What to do??????
> 
> I am thinking of reusing some from last year as Sara BEth hasn't grown much, but she definitely needs some new ones.  Has anyone done Alice dress using the new Precious dress from CarlaC?  We are having breakfast with Alice and thought that would be a good easy dress to try.
> 
> Also, I need some ideas for tinkerbelle dress and an outfit for AK.  This is the first year I have waited so long!!!!



I am having a pinafore smocked with an Alice scene. I was planning on doing the blue Alice dress underneath. I think it is the perfect pattern. Nemo or Lion King would be great for AK. Pink and green are always cute cute for Tink.

Our countdown clock is down to 20 days!!!! I better get of the computer and get to work!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

princessmom29 said:


> The dress itself is one piece, and you can make it either sleevless or with sleeves and with our without the collar. The apron is a seperate peice. I think it would make a great work dress.





revrob said:


> The original pattern calls for the the sleeves to be stitched to the bodice - so it's all one piece.  It appears that what Cathy did was use the pattern (modified) to make a white blouse that has the sleeves and collar, and then made a blue dress without sleeves and collar to wear over the shirt.  This way, she can use the dress as a separate dress to use for something else if she would like.  You could make it as one piece, however.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I like the Precious dress because of all the options.
> This is a 1 piece dress (versus blouse and skirt)
> However, I used this pattern as a blouse and just hemmed the bottom of the bodice instead of attaching a skirt to it- I then put it under a Feliz (strappy sundress)
> 
> I have been wanting to make the size 3 months- cant imagine doing those itty bitty short sleeves, but it will be so cute if I can do it!




Thanks Ladies...didn't want to buy the pattern if it wasn't a one piece!!  That is going to the bottom of my sewing list for the trip.  I have to make a traveling outfit, Epcot, CMs, CP, AK, and the work dress and only have a week (during which I'm working 8+ hours at my real job every day) to finish it all.  Aisling's going to Maine with my mom for a week so it's the best time to sew outfits for a surprise trip!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks Ladies...didn't want to buy the pattern if it wasn't a one piece!!  That is going to the bottom of my sewing list for the trip.  I have to make a traveling outfit, Epcot, CMs, CP, AK, and the work dress and only have a week (during which I'm working 8+ hours at my real job every day) to finish it all.  Aisling's going to Maine with my mom for a week so it's the best time to sew outfits for a surprise trip!



one recommendation: cut everything at once.  You wouldn't believe what a time saver it is, honest.

Then you can sew them one at a time, but the assembly line cutting works great!  It's the only way I finished the 4 big give sets I had in a day and a half (plus the two tshirts w/ Emcreative's disigns)


----------



## LWatson

On the last disboutiquers thread (14) I think it was on the 2nd page someone had done like a ton of t-shirts for boys w/ the characters in all diff designs (likes indiana jones mickey, safari mickey and donald, pirate mickey and donald...etc).  If that was you...could you email me...I have tons of questions (usachick4@yahoo.com)


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ireland_nicole said:


> one recommendation: cut everything at once.  You wouldn't believe what a time saver it is, honest.
> 
> Then you can sew them one at a time, but the assembly line cutting works great!  It's the only way I finished the 4 big give sets I had in a day and a half (plus the two tshirts w/ Emcreative's disigns)



Thanks. I'm hoping to get the cutting out done before she actually goes away (after she goes to bed) but if she sees the sewing machine out she'll know something is up!!! 

Now the real trick is taking updated measurements when she's sleeping!!!   She had another growth spurt and I haven't sewed her a thing since the spring.  So I need new measurements


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping to get the cutting out done before she actually goes away (after she goes to bed) but if she sees the sewing machine out she'll know something is up!!!
> 
> Now the real trick is taking updated measurements when she's sleeping!!!   She had another growth spurt and I haven't sewed her a thing since the spring.  So I need new measurements



Good luck!  If she's a light sleeper (like mine) what about taking measurements from something that fits her well?


----------



## Mirb1214

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was in Walmart tonight and found the blue dalmation fabric that some of you were making things with a week or two ago for $1.50 a yard!!!  Woo-hoo!  They also had pink dalmation fabric so of course I had to get that too!
> 
> On a frustrating note, I was looking for character pillowcases tonight for a dress I am making and I went to Walmart and Target and they had none - not even a place on the shelves for pillowcases.  They only had sheet sets for ALL characters!  Are you not able to buy character pillowcases anymore?!?!



My husband found all my pillowcases at K-Mart about 3-4 months ago.  He bought the last of each of them and I've not been in there since.  Hopefully they just needed to restock and they still sell them!  I hate to think that they no longer provide just the pillowcases!


----------



## jham

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side without anything added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?



I love every version so I would make it so the sash and flower are detachable.




LWatson said:


> On the last disboutiquers thread (14) I think it was on the 2nd page someone had done like a ton of t-shirts for boys w/ the characters in all diff designs (likes indiana jones mickey, safari mickey and donald, pirate mickey and donald...etc).  If that was you...could you email me...I have tons of questions (usachick4@yahoo.com)




Her user name is sohappy if you want to  PM her


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mirb1214 said:


> My husband found all my pillowcases at K-Mart about 3-4 months ago.  He bought the last of each of them and I've not been in there since.  Hopefully they just needed to restock and they still sell them!  I hate to think that they no longer provide just the pillowcases!



Thanks, i will look there again.  I was looking for pooh and Belle and probably tinkerbell.  I'm not sure what others I will need.  I was just so surprised that they weren't selling any at Target or Walmart!!!!  It makes me nervous that they are doing away with just selling pillowcases.


----------



## Piper

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping to get the cutting out done before she actually goes away (after she goes to bed) but if she sees the sewing machine out she'll know something is up!!!
> 
> Now the real trick is taking updated measurements when she's sleeping!!!  She had another growth spurt and I haven't sewed her a thing since the spring. So I need new measurements


 
Tell her you are going to start a chart to see how much she grows in a year.  Make a table on Microsoft Word and list height, weight, shoe size, and the measurements you need.  Then put today's date, 3 months from now, 6 months, 9 months and a year.  Find a place on her wall (or the back of her closet door) to keep it.  If it is in her room, she will think it is for her-not you!

Yeah, I know, I'm sneaky!


----------



## aimeeg

Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea. 

These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them. 
















I do not love the shorts but I am not a fan of deco denim in the first place. She will coordinate with the little girls and I think she will like them.











Here are The Muppets. I am really happy with how these turned out. 











Here you can see I have not hung up my curtains!


----------



## disneymomof1

Pettiskirt Question.
I know it's been discussed to death, but what type do you recommend for under dresses, etc. I want a white one that is not to full but not to itchy.  Where do you all get yours from?  I checked chasing fireflies catalog but 80 dollars is a bit much.


----------



## aimeeg

Pm Teresajoy and she can give you some great suggestions!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

disneymomof1 said:


> Oh I am right there with you !!!  I think we have like 63 days until our trip, and nothing completed.  I bought a lot of fabric last week at our walmart for 50% off, now I just need to get started.  Plus I wanted to get some shirts appliqued (by way of purchasing them)but that might not happen.  So right now I am working on a simply sweet Tweety just so that I could try the pattern, and I am thinking of the new corset looking top on ycmt with zebra and polka dots and a patchwork twirl for an AK dress.  I got some adorable pink eeyore that I will do something for our crystal palace dinner.  Also got a red bandana looking print for something for Hoop Dee Doo.  Now just to think of something for Epcot and DHS.
> 
> Where are you staying.  This will be our first stay at POFQ but I am still bumming that we aren't staying at AKL, we have stayed there for our past four trips, but this trip was a budget trip.  I have to stop myself everyday from calling and seeing if AKL has availability.  What ADR's did you make?



We are staying at POFQ too.  I stayed at AKL last year and it was really nice, but we really like POFQ and it is cheaper!  We are doing 1900 Park fare for breakfast one day and dinner another.  Also, CP, CM (2X), H&V, and beach club. All of those are for breakfast or late breakfast/early lunch.  

I have that eyeore material from Wallyworld and am making me a top with it.  It was too cute to pass up.  I wish my wallyworld fabric was 50% off.  They have some cute Tink material I have to have!



eeyore3847 said:


> wow... 68 days.... you can do it!!!!!! just sit down and make sure no one bothers you and sew sew sew....



I am more concerned with my ability to actually just sew and not worry about other stuff!



princessmom29 said:


> I did a precious dress alice, and was really pleased with it, except for the fact that I wish i had made the skirt fuller. I will probably redo the dress closer to our trip to make a fuller skirt. I looked at park pics and tried to match it as closely as possible. I wish I had rounded the neck on the apron. I was nervous about drafting something like that, so I just did a square with straps that went over the shoulders. Here is a pic:



this is close to what I was thinking.  I am going to buy the precious pattern right now, alond with maybe another one....hope dh doesn't look at the credit card statement anytime soon!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

aimeeg said:


> Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea.
> 
> These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not love the shorts but I am not a fan of deco denim in the first place. She will coordinate with the little girls and I think she will like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are The Muppets. I am really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see I have not hung up my curtains!



They are all fabulous!  My favorite is the Marie one.  I love the bottoms!


----------



## Mirb1214

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am LOVING the FLOWER!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

twob4him said:


> I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...




Love the message board...I really need to make one of those for Katie...I have extra fabric from her curtains...hmmm...

The dress is so pretty...great job!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flower
> So what do you think?



So pretty!!  I think with the flower and with it removable it is perfect for easy care and wear!  Such nice work!



celestebh said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I found disboards while researching for our upcoming DW trip in September and then found the disboutiquers threads. I am so inspired by all of your beautiful creations.
> 
> I taught myself to sew about six years ago when DD was born. I used some of the Children's Corner patterns to make her some cute outfits, but haven't made much since DS came along three years ago.
> 
> I also have to thank  you all for the recommendation on the YCMT website and Carla C's patterns. I've recently made a couple of tiered skirts with matching outfits for DD's doll and made the stripwork jumper for her doll. I'm currently working on a stripwork jumper for DD. I am so surprised by how professional it's looking; Carla C's pictures make things so much easier!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!



Welcome to the addiction that is this group!  It will take over your life now!  Watch out!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I have that eyeore material from Wallyworld and am making me a top with it.  It was too cute to pass up.  I wish my wallyworld fabric was 50% off.  They have some cute Tink material I have to have!



What?  Where are you getting fabric at Wal-mart?  Mine is gone...and it went so quick I didn't really get anything!  I drive to Albermarle to get some stuff or I have to go to Kannapolis...Either way it's 30 mins and not much else to do there!

Are you still at the Disney store...we are heading down that way this weekend...thought I'd stop by and say "Hi" ...actually...I think I would like to come see the lodge too!  I can't convince DH we need to go stay there for the night to go play...  I think the kids would love it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

aimeeg said:


> Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea.
> 
> These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them.




I love this!!!  WE love some Miss Piggy around here!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

mommyof2princesses said:


> AHHHH!!!
> 
> I was just putting our countdown calendar up on the fridge and realized that I only have 68 days left till disney and I haven't even started making outfits!  OMG!  What to do??????
> 
> I am thinking of reusing some from last year as Sara BEth hasn't grown much, but she definitely needs some new ones.  Has anyone done Alice dress using the new Precious dress from CarlaC?  We are having breakfast with Alice and thought that would be a good easy dress to try.
> 
> Also, I need some ideas for tinkerbelle dress and an outfit for AK.  This is the first year I have waited so long!!!!



I am right there with you. I have about 55 days and nothing is sewn. We are going for 9 days so that is what 20 outfits. 

The thing of it is my girls Aunt does all of the sewing. Her daughter just got married 2 days ago, and yes she sewed all of the dresses for the wedding.  I think if I started talking sewing with her right now she would throw something at my head. 

I have made al of my ADR's ad I think I will plan outfits around that. I need to plan all of the outfits ad buy all of the fabric so that when Darla is ready to sew again I will have everything for her.

I am off to look through photobucket for ideas.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

The Moonk's Mom said:


> What?  Where are you getting fabric at Wal-mart?  Mine is gone...and it went so quick I didn't really get anything!  I drive to Albermarle to get some stuff or I have to go to Kannapolis...Either way it's 30 mins and not much else to do there!
> 
> Are you still at the Disney store...we are heading down that way this weekend...thought I'd stop by and say "Hi" ...actually...I think I would like to come see the lodge too!  I can't convince DH we need to go stay there for the night to go play...  I think the kids would love it!



Our Walmart in Concord on 29 still carries a very large selection of fabric.  I really want to buy some, but without a coupon I hate paying over $4 a yard...I know I am a cheapskate!  I want to go down to Mary Jo's but that will cost me too much to leave!

Not at Disney anymore.    Just at the lodge.  I tried to quit and they convinced me to stay.  Now I have to stay, at least through August, because we got dental insurance and are going in August to dentist!  I will be at the ldoge Sat and sun till 3.  I am in the swimwear shop by the pool.  They don't always let non-quests into the store, even though they are supposed to.  Just tell the lifequards you want to see me!  If you want to stay there, let me know.  i can try to get you a family and friends discount.  Pm me if yo want more info!


----------



## TinaLala

For those of you with TWEENS!

What do you make for them?  I'm making a striped skirt for DD10 and I've made some baby doll shirts, but I just don't know what else to make for her that would be stylish?

Any suggestions??


----------



## LisaZoe

I have a question for those who digitize for applique. I think I'm about ready to make the step to buy PED Basic and get an Embird trial. I really want to try digitizing some small applique designs (I have a specific idea that would actually work well with a 4" x 4" design limitation). One thing I've noticed is that most of the applique designs I've seen have a very even width satin stitch around the pieces. I think that looks really nice for many designs but I was wondering if it's possible to have that line vary in width. For example when I do hand guided applique, I have the stitch width taper to a point when I add detail lines such as for 'folds' in clothes.

Thanks!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Our Walmart in Concord on 29 still carries a very large selection of fabric.  I really want to buy some, but without a coupon I hate paying over $4 a yard...I know I am a cheapskate!  I want to go down to Mary Jo's but that will cost me too much to leave!
> 
> Not at Disney anymore.    Just at the lodge.  I tried to quit and they convinced me to stay.  Now I have to stay, at least through August, because we got dental insurance and are going in August to dentist!  I will be at the ldoge Sat and sun till 3.  I am in the swimwear shop by the pool.  They don't always let non-quests into the store, even though they are supposed to.  Just tell the lifequards you want to see me!  If you want to stay there, let me know.  i can try to get you a family and friends discount.  Pm me if yo want more info!



Going to Mary Jo's is a part of what I plan to do as soon as school starts back...all three will be in school so I will need something to keep me busy!  Well that and a trip to IKEA...which I still have not been to...how sad is my life?  I am also super cheap...that is why I have not been!

Ahh look at you tempting me withe discount offerings...EVIL I tell you!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Well, I did it!  Just bought the precious dress and bucket hat.  Now, I need to finish the dress I started in the spring for Sara Beth so I can start on her Disney outfits!  I really wanted the Emma Swing top...just not sure about it yet!


----------



## xdanielleax

aimeeg said:


> Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea.
> 
> These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not love the shorts but I am not a fan of deco denim in the first place. She will coordinate with the little girls and I think she will like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are The Muppets. I am really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see I have not hung up my curtains!




I love EVERYTHING!  I've been trying to find a good Nemo picture to applique for Violette's Nemo outfit.  Where did you get your image from?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Well, I did it!  Just bought the precious dress and bucket hat.  Now, I need to finish the dress I started in the spring for Sara Beth so I can start on her Disney outfits!  I really wanted the Emma Swing top...just not sure about it yet!



You are going to LOVE the precious dress...so simple but so nice when finished...Katie has said it is her favorite dress so far!


----------



## mirandag819

LisaZoe said:


> I have a question for those who digitize for applique. I think I'm about ready to make the step to buy PED Basic and get an Embird trial. I really want to try digitizing some small applique designs (I have a specific idea that would actually work well with a 4" x 4" design limitation). One thing I've noticed is that most of the applique designs I've seen have a very even width satin stitch around the pieces. I think that looks really nice for many designs but I was wondering if it's possible to have that line vary in width. For example when I do hand guided applique, I have the stitch width taper to a point when I add detail lines such as for 'folds' in clothes.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't digitize, but I use machine applique, and yes that is possible, I have used several designs that have a tapering effect to the satin stitch.


----------



## LisaZoe

Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.


----------



## mgmsmommy

aimeeg said:


> Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> Here are The Muppets. I am really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see I have not hung up my curtains!




Ok I gotta say love the Miss Piggy.  I really want to make muppet outfits or dresses for my girls for the Studios.  Did you use an embroidery machine or pattern for the piggy applique?  If so  can I ask where you found it?  

Once again they are all nice but I am a muppet lover so very excited to see a muppet set.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## snubie

Piper said:


> Tell her you are going to start a chart to see how much she grows in a year.  Make a table on Microsoft Word and list height, weight, shoe size, and the measurements you need.  Then put today's date, 3 months from now, 6 months, 9 months and a year.  Find a place on her wall (or the back of her closet door) to keep it.  If it is in her room, she will think it is for her-not you!
> 
> Yeah, I know, I'm sneaky!


Great idea.  I am going to have to use it, too.



aimeeg said:


> Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea.
> 
> These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not love the shorts but I am not a fan of deco denim in the first place. She will coordinate with the little girls and I think she will like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are The Muppets. I am really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see I have not hung up my curtains!



Great, as usual.


----------



## aimeeg

xdanielleax said:


> I love EVERYTHING!  I've been trying to find a good Nemo picture to applique for Violette's Nemo outfit.  Where did you get your image from?



I got the design on ebay. I will poke around and find it. I cant remember! LOL



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.



Lisa, I love Buzz. That is really really cool!!!

Now please spill how on earth did you do the black line drawings on the cat's fur and the Things hair? That is beyond fabulous!!!!


----------



## xdanielleax

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.




You are so talented!  I'm really digging the Buzz


----------



## Mirb1214

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.



Great Work!  Do you open the sides up in order to go all the way to the side seams?


----------



## sahm1000

We have been so busy around here lately that I was 40 pages behind!  Yikes!  Way to far to multi-quote so I just started quoting where I started today.  Everything everyone has made has been beautiful!  Great job!  




aimeeg said:


> Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea.
> 
> These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not love the shorts but I am not a fan of deco denim in the first place. She will coordinate with the little girls and I think she will like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are The Muppets. I am really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see I have not hung up my curtains!



Fantastic job Aimee!  I think you nailed it perfectly for that age.....cute without being too cutesy.  Love the Nemo outfit!  They're all fantastic but I think that one is great for her age!




TinaLala said:


> For those of you with TWEENS!
> 
> What do you make for them?  I'm making a striped skirt for DD10 and I've made some baby doll shirts, but I just don't know what else to make for her that would be stylish?
> 
> Any suggestions??



See my above quote!  Aimee's stuff is great for that age group!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.




Great job as always Lisa!  Are you making your own t's now?  They color coordination is perfect!


----------



## emcreative

TinaLala said:


> For those of you with TWEENS!
> 
> What do you make for them?  I'm making a striped skirt for DD10 and I've made some baby doll shirts, but I just don't know what else to make for her that would be stylish?
> 
> Any suggestions??



Mine made me CRAZY!

At first, she did not want customs.  All she wanted was some tees (either applique or store bought).

Then, two weeks before the trip she decided she wanted a stripwork skirt and a mulan sundress  

Another thing she really is getting into are the hotfix rhinestud shirts, she has a three for this trip!


----------



## eeyore3847

aimeeg said:


> Here you can see I have not hung up my curtains!



wow, you have been super busy!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome!!!!!


----------



## aimeeg

mgmsmommy said:


> Ok I gotta say love the Miss Piggy.  I really want to make muppet outfits or dresses for my girls for the Studios.  Did you use an embroidery machine or pattern for the piggy applique?  If so  can I ask where you found it?
> 
> Once again they are all nice but I am a muppet lover so very excited to see a muppet set.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



The designs are from digitalbydesign on etsy. I asked Dena to digitize these for me. She did Piggy, Kermit and Animal. The plan was each girl would be a Muppet. No one wanted to be Kermit!  I think I am going to make myself a Kermit tee.


----------



## eeyore3847

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.




Love the new boy shirts and these pants are adorable!!!!!

Lori


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> Hey....your trip is 16 days away!!!  Does it seem real yet?


I think I'm in ticker denial!  Just 15 days to go and I have to work 8 of those days and we'll be out of town 3 more and graduation party at my sister's house 50+miles away another day.  I would really like to make my DD(6) a simple sundress (will probably only take 1 hour) and a Dug (Up) Vida.  Plus the 3 days we're away we're going to Cape Cod so I would like to make both DD(6) and DD(10) tunics and would like to make one for their 6 year old cousin.  And I want to make my SIL a bag for her birthday.....I don't know why I haven't been in the mood to start any of it????  All 3 kids still have customs from prior trips that fit and a million store bought Disney T's so I really am not going to stress about it.......



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?


I like it without anything added.  



GoofyG said:


> I want to go back to Disney World so bad!   I'm missing it, and I don't know when we will be back.  Just having a down time right now.  Wish we could afford it!






celestebh said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I found disboards while researching for our upcoming DW trip in September and then found the disboutiquers threads. I am so inspired by all of your beautiful creations.
> 
> I taught myself to sew about six years ago when DD was born. I used some of the Children's Corner patterns to make her some cute outfits, but haven't made much since DS came along three years ago.
> 
> I also have to thank  you all for the recommendation on the YCMT website and Carla C's patterns. I've recently made a couple of tiered skirts with matching outfits for DD's doll and made the stripwork jumper for her doll. I'm currently working on a stripwork jumper for DD. I am so surprised by how professional it's looking; Carla C's pictures make things so much easier!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!


Welcome!  We want to see photos!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Now the real trick is taking updated measurements when she's sleeping!!!   She had another growth spurt and I haven't sewed her a thing since the spring.  So I need new measurements


I was going to say tell her you're making her something for school (but doesn't she wear a uniform?), or an outfit for something else and then so sorry I just got so busy at work I didn't have time to do it yet.....but Piper is way smarter than me!



Piper said:


> Tell her you are going to start a chart to see how much she grows in a year.  Make a table on Microsoft Word and list height, weight, shoe size, and the measurements you need.  Then put today's date, 3 months from now, 6 months, 9 months and a year.  Find a place on her wall (or the back of her closet door) to keep it.  If it is in her room, she will think it is for her-not you!
> 
> Yeah, I know, I'm sneaky!


You're good!!!




aimeeg said:


> These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not love the shorts but I am not a fan of deco denim in the first place. She will coordinate with the little girls and I think she will like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are The Muppets. I am really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see I have not hung up my curtains!


LOVE everything!  Love the Minnie, LOVE the Marie, Love Miss Piggy!!!!




LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.


Those are all so great!  Love the Buzzes!


----------



## eeyore3847

aimeeg said:


> The designs are from digitalbydesign on etsy. I asked Dena to digitize these for me. She did Piggy, Kermit and Animal. The plan was each girl would be a Muppet. No one wanted to be Kermit!  I think I am going to make myself a Kermit tee.



what!! I would think they would fight over kermit...


----------



## Mirb1214

I am looking at an auction and it's for a piece of fabric that is 15"x43".  Can someone tell me how much yardage this is?  Is it approx. a 1/2 yard??  Also, it says that it is "preshrunk and ready to go"?  I don't know if it's a good deal or not so since I'm so NEW to all this sewing I don't want to waste $8.49 and it be worthless.


----------



## snubie

aimeeg said:


> The designs are from digitalbydesign on etsy. I asked Dena to digitize these for me. She did Piggy, Kermit and Animal. The plan was each girl would be a Muppet. No one wanted to be Kermit!  I think I am going to make myself a Kermit tee.



I'll be Kermit, if you are willing to take me along.
Heck I might be willing to wear a full blown Kermit costume if someone was willing to take me along to WDW.


----------



## tricia

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.



Great stuff Lisa.  Love the Dr. Suess.


Aimeeg - love the outfits for the 12 year old.  They are perfect for a girl that age.


----------



## snubie

Mirb1214 said:


> I am looking at an auction and it's for a piece of fabric that is 15"x43".  Can someone tell me how much yardage this is?  Is it approx. a 1/2 yard??  Also, it says that it is "preshrunk and ready to go"?  I don't know if it's a good deal or not so since I'm so NEW to all this sewing I don't want to waste $8.49 and it be worthless.



That is just under a 1/2 yard.  A 1/2 yard would be 18"x44".  $8.49 seems expensive for that amount of fabric but it does depend what fabric it is.  If it is something hard to find, it might be worth it.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I would love 2 yards if you can get it! I can PM you my email and I have paypal.


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> I have a question for those who digitize for applique. I think I'm about ready to make the step to buy PED Basic and get an Embird trial. I really want to try digitizing some small applique designs (I have a specific idea that would actually work well with a 4" x 4" design limitation). One thing I've noticed is that most of the applique designs I've seen have a very even width satin stitch around the pieces. I think that looks really nice for many designs but I was wondering if it's possible to have that line vary in width. For example when I do hand guided applique, I have the stitch width taper to a point when I add detail lines such as for 'folds' in clothes.
> 
> Thanks!





LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.




First, it is possible to taper the width of the stitches.  Though I have done some digitizing, I've not done a lot so I can't particularly tell you exactly how to do it, but I do know that it is possible.

Secondly, these outfits are FABULOUS!  Great work!


----------



## woodkins

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.



Okay...for the record, it totally freaks me out in amazement that you are doing all of that by hand!!!   Your lines are so perfectly straight and don't waver at all. 
You Rock!!! 
-Krysta


----------



## froggy33

Totally behind, I am just now on page 121, but I really wanted to comment on these before I forgot!

Also, congrats to T!!!  I am sure I am way behind and she's already picked out a name but I LOVE Josephine and Ainsley!!



mirandag819 said:


> Get ready for far too many pictures of Taylor, she was loving getting her picture taken today.



I LOVE this!!  I have had such a difficult time deciding what I wanted to to for Animal Kingdom!!  This is definitely a contender for inspiration!!  I'm putting together a Swing top right now, really the applique is done and everything is cut out.  The directions aren't the best, but hopefully it will go together as well as yours!!

I also really like the Jungle Book themed dress!  Also a very good inspiration for me!


----------



## LisaZoe

aimeeg said:


> Now please spill how on earth did you do the black line drawings on the cat's fur and the Things hair? That is beyond fabulous!!!!



Shh, this is a secret...  It's actually something I have experimented with in the past but this is the first time I've used it in a finished product. I did the basic applique as usual. Once it was all stitched in place, I used black thread to do a straight stitch outline and added detail lines to suggest the look of a drawing. The last step was to use just a little bit of black fabric paint to add a few additional 'pen strokes'. It's actually just a small amount of paint but I loved how much it added to the effect of these being 'drawn'.



xdanielleax said:


> You are so talented!  I'm really digging the Buzz



Thank you! I was very happy with how Buzz came out. I'd only done a smallish version of him before so this was the first one trying to more of his space suit. I need to figure out a good way to make it look like he has his glass dome thingy over his head. I just don't know how to do something that looks transparent.



Mirb1214 said:


> Great Work!  Do you open the sides up in order to go all the way to the side seams?





sahm1000 said:


> Great job as always Lisa!  Are you making your own t's now?  They color coordination is perfect!



Yes, I make the tees myself. I've mostly stopped using purchased tees because I find it easier to applique on the flat fabric. I haven't tried opening the side seams. It seems like that is almost as much work as making the tee 'from scratch'. I like being able to pick colors of knits to compliment the applique plus I don't have to worry about finding the right size/color/style when I need a tee.


----------



## Stephres

Sometimes I need a quick and easy project, so I have been making purses.

A monkey:






Hello Kitty:






Directions are in my blog, link is in my signature.

I have been loving looking at all the new creations! I am getting lots of ideas and it is good thing Megan is not here because she would want me to make it all for her!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Michelle (3huskymom) I think you were the one asking about this software.  I have an updated version of this called Fancyworks Studio and I really like it. There is a video on their website if you want to check it out.  www.creativeseries.com and I belong to the yahoo group for it through www.auntymdesigns.com, very helpful.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

lovesdumbo said:


> II was going to say tell her you're making her something for school (but doesn't she wear a uniform?), or an outfit for something else and then so sorry I just got so busy at work I didn't have time to do it yet.....but Piper is way smarter than me!



She does wear a uniform.  And yes, Piper IS a genius!!!





froggy33 said:


> Also, congrats to T!!!  I am sure I am way behind and she's already picked out a name but I LOVE Josephine and Ainsley!!



Stop the presses....T named the baby???  How did I miss it???


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> First, it is possible to taper the width of the stitches.  Though I have done some digitizing, I've not done a lot so I can't particularly tell you exactly how to do it, but I do know that it is possible.



Thanks. I have another question - can I digitize with just Basic Embird or do I also need the Digitizing Tools? It's not terribly clear on their website but I have the impression I need both. If so, I guess I may have to hold off on the purchase for awhile since I can't afford both as well as the PED Basic. 



woodkins said:


> Okay...for the record, it totally freaks me out in amazement that you are doing all of that by hand!!!   Your lines are so perfectly straight and don't waver at all.
> You Rock!!!
> -Krysta



Thank you!


----------



## abc123mom

aimeeg said:


> Here are The Muppets. I am really happy with how these turned out.



Everything looks great.  I think those tween outfits are very appropriate.  I love the Marie applique.  Is that by hand or machine?  If machine, do you mind sharing where you found it?  I have a daughter obsessed with Marie and she would love it!!


----------



## celestebh

LisaZoe:

Those are so adorable! I better not let DS see the Buzz tee-shirts; he would so want one, and my skills are not there yet!

Aimeeg:
All of those are so cute! I love how you paired the applique of Marie with the Eiffel tower fabric!


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks for all the kind words. It has been fun-challenging- but fun desinging for an older girl. 



abc123mom said:


> Everything looks great.  I think those tween outfits are very appropriate.  I love the Marie applique.  Is that by hand or machine?  If machine, do you mind sharing where you found it?  I have a daughter obsessed with Marie and she would love it!!



The Marie is from stitchontime but digitalbydesign on etsy has a few ones too. Have Fun!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

TinaLala said:


> For those of you with TWEENS!
> 
> What do you make for them?  I'm making a striped skirt for DD10 and I've made some baby doll shirts, but I just don't know what else to make for her that would be stylish?
> 
> Any suggestions??



Good Question!!!  Mine is 9 going on 18!!  Has decided NO SKIRTS or DRESSES...but well, maybe a twirlly skirt....

I have just made short versions (tops) of the drewsses I'm making for GD2.  Then she can pick out a pair of shorts to wear with it.  No embellishment on the shorts...although I might try and add something to them...we'll see.

She has agreed to a Pooh top...for Crystal Palace.  But nothing pink...she did find a nice Pooh print at Walmart.  It is the one in blue where they are catching fireflies...she thought that one was not too babyish and is ALLOWING me to make her a top!

Sheesh...I can hardly wait for her to be a teenager!!!!   NOT!!!


Nini


----------



## goofyisinphilly

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Going to Mary Jo's is a part of what I plan to do as soon as school starts back...all three will be in school so I will need something to keep me busy!  Well that and a trip to IKEA...which I still have not been to...how sad is my life?  I am also super cheap...that is why I have not been!
> 
> Ahh look at you tempting me withe discount offerings...EVIL I tell you!



Just have to chime in that I love Mary Jo's.  It only takes me about 40 min. to get there from Mint Hill and it is right on the way to my parents house.  I try to limit myself to 1 or 2 fabrics each time.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool*- i found a castle quilt pattern! i might make it too....it's sort of reminds me of paint by number....
its in a book
Quilt it for Kids by pam bono designs
ill try a take a pic of it since its not on the cover


----------



## mgmsmommy

aimeeg said:


> The designs are from digitalbydesign on etsy. I asked Dena to digitize these for me. She did Piggy, Kermit and Animal. The plan was each girl would be a Muppet. No one wanted to be Kermit!  I think I am going to make myself a Kermit tee.



aww dh would love animal.  Wonder if I could get a beaker one made.  I love him he's so funny!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Okay, Ladies and Tom...I need some help.  I purchased this fabric on clearance thinking that I wanted to make a simply sweet top out of the one with the 3 princesses and a stripwork skirt out of some pink and purple fabric I have and I would put the pics of the princesses from the other panel on it.  Here's my problem....my DD's are 5 yrs. and 2 1/2 yrs old.  The panel of the 3 princesses seems to be way to big to make a simply sweet top.  Cam anyone help me figure this out or give me some ideas?  I'm pretty new to sewing.  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Keurigirl

Hi Ladies! I haven't been around in a long time (I'm 13 weeks pregnant and have been incredibly sick) but I am hoping to jump back in here. 

I am hoping you guys can help me with something. We are going back to Disneyland in Sept. for the last trip before the new baby comes. Among other things, I'd like to make my daughter a tiki room outfit, as the tiki room is my absolute favorite thing about Disney, and so far Abby loves it too (she's 2!). 

Want to help me brainstorm? I'm thinking of doing CarlaC's simply sweet pattern, with the main body being some sort of tiki fabric, and pair it with a couple pretty coordinating fabrics for trims and ruffles. Then I'll pair it with some jeans that I will add a ruffle to, and then I was thinking on each leg do a different applique that pertained to the tiki room - perhaps "tiki" on one leg, a tiki man on another, Jose (or a parrot) on another, etc. What do you think? Does anyone have any better creative ideas for me? 

In addition, I am having a REALLY tough time finding some appropriate tiki fabric. Anyone have any ideas? I'm tempted to buy a disney tiki room shirt on Disney but they are like $100 and up. I can't just do that for one outfit!


----------



## Adi12982

LisaZoe - you are so talented, it is incredible!!  I am always amazed at what you make, but you always seem to top your last projects. WOW!  I hope to have just a fraction of your talent one day!


----------



## kathyell

Tweevil said:


> I was looking at these designs and was wondering if they are recommended?  Anyone have any issues with ordering?
> There are quite a few that are sooo cute.



I bought a 4x4 Wall-E and she did a conversion of a larger Tink embroidery file to 4x4 for me and I bought that...I haven't stitched out either yet as I don't have the fabric for the outfits I want to make with those designs. I'll post again when I have to let you know how they worked out.



*Toadstool* said:


> You are doing great! I love your girly cars outfit. That tink is adorable. Is it that pattern from a blog? I saw it a while back.. I think it looked similar.



Thanks! (And thanks to all who have weighed in on my little tomboy's outfits.) The jumper for the Tink outfit is a slightly modded version of McCall's M5918. (Got it at Joann's when they were doing those pattern sales from different companies for $2.99 each.) I wish I'd waited to make that until I got my ruffler foot, but I'll deal. The shorts for the Tink and Cars outfit are from a really simple pattern, Simplicity 2910, but I added the ruffles on the one pair and the bottom strip on the Tink shorts to match the jumper.


----------



## Jennia

aimeeg said:


> Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea.
> 
> These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not love the shorts but I am not a fan of deco denim in the first place. She will coordinate with the little girls and I think she will like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are The Muppets. I am really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see I have not hung up my curtains!


Those all look great, LOVE the Muppet set (dd wore a Muppet outfit to DHS when we went). The Marie set is absolutely adorable, too! 



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.


 Amazing, as always! 


Stephres said:


> Sometimes I need a quick and easy project, so I have been making purses.
> 
> A monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directions are in my blog, link is in my signature.
> 
> I have been loving looking at all the new creations! I am getting lots of ideas and it is good thing Megan is not here because she would want me to make it all for her!




These are SO cute, the Monkey purse would be adorable on a trip to the zoo!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

LisaZoe said:


> I have a question for those who digitize for applique. I think I'm about ready to make the step to buy PED Basic and get an Embird trial. I really want to try digitizing some small applique designs (I have a specific idea that would actually work well with a 4" x 4" design limitation). One thing I've noticed is that most of the applique designs I've seen have a very even width satin stitch around the pieces. I think that looks really nice for many designs but I was wondering if it's possible to have that line vary in width. For example when I do hand guided applique, I have the stitch width taper to a point when I add detail lines such as for 'folds' in clothes.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes with most software it is possible to vary your satin stitch width.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks. I have another question - can I digitize with just Basic Embird or do I also need the Digitizing Tools? It's not terribly clear on their website but I have the impression I need both. If so, I guess I may have to hold off on the purchase for awhile since I can't afford both as well as the PED Basic.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




To actually digitize, you have to have digitizing tools (called Studio, I believe).  The basic allows you to do minor editing (increase, decrease size, combine designs, thread color changes, splitting, etc).  They also have font engine that allows you to auto digitize any TTF.


----------



## jenb1023

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay, Ladies and Tom...I need some help.  I purchased this fabric on clearance thinking that I wanted to make a simply sweet top out of the one with the 3 princesses and a stripwork skirt out of some pink and purple fabric I have and I would put the pics of the princesses from the other panel on it.  Here's my problem....my DD's are 5 yrs. and 2 1/2 yrs old.  The panel of the 3 princesses seems to be way to big to make a simply sweet top.  Cam anyone help me figure this out or give me some ideas?  I'm pretty new to sewing.  Thank you so much!!!!




I have this fabric and made a pillowcase dress for my niece who is 3 1/2.  It worked out perfectly.  I am new to sewing but I would think the panel would be way too big for a top.


----------



## celestebh

OK, I'm doing Carla C's stripwork jumper and am doing the bottom ruffle. I did the two lines of gathering stitches, and I got a little more than half of it gathered and pinned seams to seams when both of my gathering threads broke at the same time. Do I need to take out _all the gathering threads and start over, or can I try to run _gathering stitches at the section where they broke?
Thanks.


----------



## snubie

celestebh said:


> OK, I'm doing Carla C's stripwork jumper and am doing the bottom ruffle. I did the two lines of gathering stitches, and I got a little more than half of it gathered and pinned seams to seams when both of my gathering threads broke at the same time. Do I need to take out _all the gathering threads and start over, or can I try to run _gathering stitches at the section where they broke?
> Thanks.



I would try to just do the part that broke.  
Maybe go ahead and attach/sew the already ruffled and pinned section to the skirt so that part is done and secure.  Then go ahead and re-stitch the gathering stitches on the remaining ruffle.


----------



## NiniMorris

celestebh said:


> OK, I'm doing Carla C's stripwork jumper and am doing the bottom ruffle. I did the two lines of gathering stitches, and I got a little more than half of it gathered and pinned seams to seams when both of my gathering threads broke at the same time. Do I need to take out _all the gathering threads and start over, or can I try to run _gathering stitches at the section where they broke?
> Thanks.




This question is EXACTLY why I am waiting on my ruffler foot to come in to finish my 2 Stripwork jumpers....

I unpinned mine and put two more rows...they broke at exactly the same time again!  Then I tried one row zig zaged over dental floss...same problem...and one row zig zaged over embroidery floss...no luck.  I'm happy to wait until the foot comes in....

Nini


----------



## mirandag819

snubie said:


> I would try to just do the part that broke.
> Maybe go ahead and attach/sew the already ruffled and pinned section to the skirt so that part is done and secure.  Then go ahead and re-stitch the gathering stitches on the remaining ruffle.



I prefer ruffles with my ruffler foot now that I have learned how to use it, but when I was breaking threads a lot, usually when I was about half way done.... I found a method that worked better for me, and I didn't break anymore. I used the thickest thread I could find for the bobbin.... I think it was a hand quilting thread. I used normal thread for the top. Lowered my tension as low as it would go and did the longest possible stitch, the bobbin was so thick it never broke on me...... and yes several times I would just start over where I left off, but that little 1/4 inch or so where the two sections met always drove me crazy.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> Sometimes I need a quick and easy project, so I have been making purses.
> 
> A monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directions are in my blog, link is in my signature.
> 
> I have been loving looking at all the new creations! I am getting lots of ideas and it is good thing Megan is not here because she would want me to make it all for her!


Adorable!!!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay, Ladies and Tom...I need some help.  I purchased this fabric on clearance thinking that I wanted to make a simply sweet top out of the one with the 3 princesses and a stripwork skirt out of some pink and purple fabric I have and I would put the pics of the princesses from the other panel on it.  Here's my problem....my DD's are 5 yrs. and 2 1/2 yrs old.  The panel of the 3 princesses seems to be way to big to make a simply sweet top.  Cam anyone help me figure this out or give me some ideas?  I'm pretty new to sewing.  Thank you so much!!!!


How about a Vida dress?



Keurigirl said:


> Hi Ladies! I haven't been around in a long time (I'm 13 weeks pregnant and have been incredibly sick) but I am hoping to jump back in here.
> 
> I am hoping you guys can help me with something. We are going back to Disneyland in Sept. for the last trip before the new baby comes. Among other things, I'd like to make my daughter a tiki room outfit, as the tiki room is my absolute favorite thing about Disney, and so far Abby loves it too (she's 2!).
> 
> Want to help me brainstorm? I'm thinking of doing CarlaC's simply sweet pattern, with the main body being some sort of tiki fabric, and pair it with a couple pretty coordinating fabrics for trims and ruffles. Then I'll pair it with some jeans that I will add a ruffle to, and then I was thinking on each leg do a different applique that pertained to the tiki room - perhaps "tiki" on one leg, a tiki man on another, Jose (or a parrot) on another, etc. What do you think? Does anyone have any better creative ideas for me?
> 
> In addition, I am having a REALLY tough time finding some appropriate tiki fabric. Anyone have any ideas? I'm tempted to buy a disney tiki room shirt on Disney but they are like $100 and up. I can't just do that for one outfit!


I don't have any suggestions for you on the Tiki outfit but wanted to say congratulations and hope that your morning sickness goes away soon!


----------



## ncmomof2

LisaZoe said:


>



These all are amazing but my boys would love these two!  You are so talented!


----------



## aimeeg

celestebh said:


> OK, I'm doing Carla C's stripwork jumper and am doing the bottom ruffle. I did the two lines of gathering stitches, and I got a little more than half of it gathered and pinned seams to seams when both of my gathering threads broke at the same time. Do I need to take out _all the gathering threads and start over, or can I try to run _gathering stitches at the section where they broke?
> Thanks.



I am not sure this will help today but I have two suggestions.

1. Set your stitch length to a higher length like 6. Then loosen the tension. Use upholstery thread for your bobbing thread. I use bright blue so I can see it. Your bobbin thread is stronger and your stitches are looser. You should not break anymore thread.

2. Another method is to use a zig zag stitch and dental floss. Set your stitch to the highest width and run a zig zag stitch over the dental floss. Be careful not to catch any of the floss in the stitches. Then pull the dental floss for a nice gather.


----------



## LisaZoe

Thanks everyone for the wonderful compliments of my tees and pants!



revrob said:


> To actually digitize, you have to have digitizing tools (called Studio, I believe).  The basic allows you to do minor editing (increase, decrease size, combine designs, thread color changes, splitting, etc).  They also have font engine that allows you to auto digitize any TTF.



That's what I guessed was the answer. I just can't justify the cost right now so I guess I'll have to wait to implement my idea.  I may still try the Embird trial downloads once I can afford the PED Basic.


----------



## ncmomof2

aimeeg said:


>




I lovethe Miss Piggy!  What a great idea!


----------



## teresajoy

arizonacolbys said:


> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!


I'm so sorry about your dog. 

I love all these dresses!! Your daughter is so adorble!! The Eeyore one is my favorite. I have been eyeing that fabric for a few weeks, I think I need it! 




poohnpigletCA said:


> Notice someone missing?? There was also supposed to be a Cinderella flower girl but the day came and she was not going to put the dress on.
> 
> Darla made all of the Bridesmaids dresses and the little girl dresses. She has more pictures on her facebook.



Everyone looks gorgeous!!! I feel so bad for Darla that the little girl wouldn't wear the Cinderella!! Uggh! She put so much work into those dresses! I think I would have just about cryed if I were her! At Heather's wedding, one of the flower girls refused to walk down the aisle (she wasn't scared, just being a brat). Thankfully, she had two flowergirls! 



emcreative said:


> If you have an extra prayers/positive thoughts, would you mind sending some my way?  I know it's not as big an issue as many people have, that's why I only want the extras...
> 
> I thought I was just getting tired because of everything I was doing for the trip...then I thought maybe it was stress...but I think I have to face the fact I'm having a Lupus/Fibro Flare.    This is horrible and almost the worst possible timing.  Please give me strength to fend this off, or at least be done with it in time to finish packing and get on our trip!!!





twob4him said:


> I finished a few more projects! First I made a memory board with left-over Jennifer P. fabrics! You can put cards or pictures or whatever in the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




I LOVE the memory board! Where did you get the YCMT card?

And that BELLE!!! Oh my goodness Cathy!!! That is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wow!! I think that is my new favorite thing you have ever made! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was in Walmart tonight and found the blue dalmation fabric that some of you were making things with a week or two ago for $1.50 a yard!!!  Woo-hoo!  They also had pink dalmation fabric so of course I had to get that too!
> 
> On a frustrating note, I was looking for character pillowcases tonight for a dress I am making and I went to Walmart and Target and they had none - not even a place on the shelves for pillowcases.  They only had sheet sets for ALL characters!  Are you not able to buy character pillowcases anymore?!?!



OOH! I may need to PM you! 



3huskymom said:


> If they had more of that pink dalmation fabric I would love some!!!! Was it $1.50 a yard too? I think TeresaJoy was looking for some of the blue dalmation fabric, I was going to spare her some in my stash but
> 
> I can pay you by paypal for the shipping and fabric!!!!



Yes, I was! Thanks for the offer too! 



abc123mom said:


> With all the wonderful machine appliques I've been seeing around here lately, I admit I've been tempted into looking at embroidery machines.  I currently have a New Home (Janome) MC 6000, so I was drooling over the more current MC 10000, 10001 and 11000  (Hey a girl can dream!)
> 
> After a bit of research the only one I found around my area was the MC1100..new...with a new price tag!   My in-laws used to own a sewing kit business, so my husband thought his Mom might know where to find one used.
> 
> As it turns out...she has a MC10000 sitting in her attic that she hasn't used in several years!  It has all the extra goodies, plus she has 5 boxes of thread to go with.  She's offered it to me on a long-term loan basis, with some thread!  WOO HOO!!
> 
> I can't wait to get it!  I'm definitely going to need to get to planning out a few customs for the kids for our October trip!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...



Oh WOW!!! That is so cool!!! 



jessesgirl said:


> We just got here today and tomorrow we will be going to Magic Kingdom, sorry to just butt in all Off topic and all but we are just so excited to be here I had to share our excitement with someone..



Have fun!!! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!
> 
> without flower




I prefer it without the flower. It is such a pretty dress! 





celestebh said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I found disboards while researching for our upcoming DW trip in September and then found the disboutiquers threads. I am so inspired by all of your beautiful creations.
> 
> I taught myself to sew about six years ago when DD was born. I used some of the Children's Corner patterns to make her some cute outfits, but haven't made much since DS came along three years ago.
> 
> I also have to thank  you all for the recommendation on the YCMT website and Carla C's patterns. I've recently made a couple of tiered skirts with matching outfits for DD's doll and made the stripwork jumper for her doll. I'm currently working on a stripwork jumper for DD. I am so surprised by how professional it's looking; Carla C's pictures make things so much easier!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!



Isn't Carla great!!!! She posts here too. She lurks a lot! She is Louiesmama. 

I can't wait to see what you've made! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> AHHHH!!!
> 
> I was just putting our countdown calendar up on the fridge and realized that I only have 68 days left till disney and I haven't even started making outfits!  OMG!  What to do??????
> 
> I am thinking of reusing some from last year as Sara BEth hasn't grown much, but she definitely needs some new ones.  Has anyone done Alice dress using the new Precious dress from CarlaC?  We are having breakfast with Alice and thought that would be a good easy dress to try.
> 
> Also, I need some ideas for tinkerbelle dress and an outfit for AK.  This is the first year I have waited so long!!!!









aimeeg said:


> Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea.
> 
> These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> Here are The Muppets. I am really happy with how these turned out.



Aimee, the outfits are great!!! I love the Marie! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Pettiskirt Question.
> I know it's been discussed to death, but what type do you recommend for under dresses, etc. I want a white one that is not to full but not to itchy.  Where do you all get yours from?  I checked chasing fireflies catalog but 80 dollars is a bit much.



I have pettis for my girls that don't have the fluff on them for underneath dresses. They also have a lot of pettis with fluff, but sometimes the fluff makes a funny line around the outfit, so I like to use the non-fluff ones then.  PM me if you want more information. I think they are $35.





TinaLala said:


> For those of you with TWEENS!
> 
> What do you make for them?  I'm making a striped skirt for DD10 and I've made some baby doll shirts, but I just don't know what else to make for her that would be stylish?
> 
> Any suggestions??



Arminda loves everything I make for her! She is 11, going on 11.  I like to make her the peasant dresses, (I use Carla's directions for upsizing it, which are in the bookmarks) I love the Precious Dress (sleeveles and collarless) for her too, and she has loved the skirts I've made her with the Perfectly Preppy pattern too. The pleated version is very tweenish! I like the Tween Flare skirt by Patchwork Kids (I think!) too. It's super easy and really cute. 




mommyof2princesses said:


> Well, I did it!  Just bought the precious dress and bucket hat.  Now, I need to finish the dress I started in the spring for Sara Beth so I can start on her Disney outfits!  I really wanted the Emma Swing top...just not sure about it yet!



Woo hoo!!! I love the Precious Dress! It is so adorable! 



Stephres said:


> Sometimes I need a quick and easy project, so I have been making purses.
> 
> A monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directions are in my blog, link is in my signature.
> 
> I have been loving looking at all the new creations! I am getting lots of ideas and it is good thing Megan is not here because she would want me to make it all for her!



Those are simply adorable Steph!!! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> She does wear a uniform.  And yes, Piper IS a genius!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop the presses....T named the baby???  How did I miss it???



Calm down, unless she did it while I was replying she has not yet announced the name of the baby!


----------



## kathyell

First off, those Buzz and Mickey shirts and the Seuss shorts are AMAZING!



Keurigirl said:


> In addition, I am having a REALLY tough time finding some appropriate tiki fabric. Anyone have any ideas? I'm tempted to buy a disney tiki room shirt on Disney but they are like $100 and up. I can't just do that for one outfit!



Some ideas: (I don't know any of these sellers or sites so please do your due diligence and make sure they're reputable before you place an order.)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tiki-Hut-Cotton-Fabric-45"-Inch-Width_W0QQitemZ180316393279QQcmdZViewItem
http://www.equilter.com/cgi-bin/web...odid=90778&sid=31U9Hz2DlA8j05P-05109185815.cf
(that's also available in a red background on that same site)
http://www.gotfabric.com/SearchEngineCatalog/tropical-tiki-novelty-fabric.htm

or there's a lot of stuff I think could work here:

http://www.hawaiianfabric.com/


----------



## ibesue

celestebh said:


> OK, I'm doing Carla C's stripwork jumper and am doing the bottom ruffle. I did the two lines of gathering stitches, and I got a little more than half of it gathered and pinned seams to seams when both of my gathering threads broke at the same time. Do I need to take out _all the gathering threads and start over, or can I try to run _gathering stitches at the section where they broke?
> Thanks.



Let me see if I can explain the way I do gathering.  

When doing ruffles or any kind of gathering, I mark my fabric in quarters.  So I start by folding my fabric in half and marking with pins.  Then I hold the pins together, which gives me the half way point for each side.  I do 2 rows of stitching in each quarter.  So I end up with 8 different rows of gathering.  I also over lap the sections slightly, but be careful not to stitch over the gathering threads.  Now you mark the skirt (or bodice) into quarters and then pin the two pieces together at the pins.  Now you are only pulling threads in quarter sections.  Its easier to adjust all your gathers within a smaller section.  I know this is probably clear as mud!  

Otherwise, omgosh, everything is great!!  Everyone keeps getting better and better.  I have been lurking as there have been some issues in my household that I need to take care of.   Lisa, those shirts & pants are amazing!!!  I like making my tops too as you don't have to search high & low for a size!!  But I make mine in cotton, not T's!!!    The ladybug dress is so cute and so much work.  I did a skirt in the spring that was so big by the time I finished!    I haven't done that one again!  Amiee, those tweens sets are perfect!  Just the right amount of disney!  And the miss piggy is too cute!  I have used Dena too and love her to death!  She is a sweetie for sure, almost as sweet as our Heather!!!    I love the alice dress, and all the working dresses!  So cute!  I have been saying prayers to all who need them.  Marah, I hope you are feeling better so you have a great trip.  I have a dear friend with fibro and I know how much pain she can be in.  Lets see, WELCOME to littlest T and to all our new members!!  We are so excited you are here....  You are ours now!  And we can't wait to see what you have been making!

Okay, my good news!!!  I AM GOING TO PORTLAND NEXT WEEK FOR 2 WEEKS!!!!


I am going to visit with my oldest DD and her family!  So anyone know of any good fabric stores???  My DD said she knows where Joanns is....  

Okay, probably back to lurking, I am headed to San Diego tomorrow where its not 100+ and they have air conditioning even if it is!!  My youngest DGD is turning 1 this weekend.  Its unreal to think she is already one!!!


----------



## NaeNae

NEED IDEAS!!!

We've decided to make a quick trip to Sea World, San Antonio and the beach at Corpus Christi.  I've got a week to get customs made.  I know it's going to be majorly hot at SW.  What does everyone suggest for the girls?  I'm thinking some kind of dress would be cooler. Poor DGS1 will be stuck in easy fit shorts and a tank top.  I have an old Stretch-n-Sew tank top pattern but the smallest size is a 2.  I have to figure out how to downsize it to a 12 month.


----------



## 3huskymom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> How much do you guys need?  They were both $1.50 a yard!!!  Hopefully we are talking about the same fabric since I didn't post a pic.  It's a bunch of dalmations playing around flowers....I can try to post a pic after mine comes out of the wash.  I bought it in a different town so I may not get back over there for a few days but I will definitely try to get there soon if you guys really want it.  Hopefully they will have plenty.  I was the first one to have any cut.



I would  take 4 yards of the pink if they have more it! You can PM me if you get it and I will paypal you for the fabric and shipping!


----------



## karebear1

ibesue said:


> Let me see if I can explain the way I do gathering.
> 
> When doing ruffles or any kind of gathering, I mark my fabric in quarters.  So I start by folding my fabric in half and marking with pins.  Then I hold the pins together, which gives me the half way point for each side.  I do 2 rows of stitching in each quarter.  So I end up with 8 different rows of gathering.  I also over lap the sections slightly, but be careful not to stitch over the gathering threads.  Now you mark the skirt (or bodice) into quarters and then pin the two pieces together at the pins.  Now you are only pulling threads in quarter sections.  Its easier to adjust all your gathers within a smaller section.  I know this is probably clear as mud!
> 
> Otherwise, omgosh, everything is great!!  Everyone keeps getting better and better.  I have been lurking as there have been some issues in my household that I need to take care of.   Lisa, those shirts & pants are amazing!!!  I like making my tops too as you don't have to search high & low for a size!!  But I make mine in cotton, not T's!!!    The ladybug dress is so cute and so much work.  I did a skirt in the spring that was so big by the time I finished!    I haven't done that one again!  Amiee, those tweens sets are perfect!  Just the right amount of disney!  And the miss piggy is too cute!  I have used Dena too and love her to death!  She is a sweetie for sure, almost as sweet as our Heather!!!    I love the alice dress, and all the working dresses!  So cute!  I have been saying prayers to all who need them.  Marah, I hope you are feeling better so you have a great trip.  I have a dear friend with fibro and I know how much pain she can be in.  Lets see, WELCOME to littlest T and to all our new members!!  We are so excited you are here....  You are ours now!  And we can't wait to see what you have been making!
> 
> Okay, my good news!!!  I AM GOING TO PORTLAND NEXT WEEK FOR 2 WEEKS!!!!
> 
> 
> I am going to visit with my oldest DD and her family!  So anyone know of any good fabric stores???  My DD said she knows where Joanns is....
> 
> Okay, probably back to lurking, I am headed to San Diego tomorrow where its not 100+ and they have air conditioning even if it is!!  My youngest DGD is turning 1 this weekend.  Its unreal to think she is already one!!!




If you're talking Portland OR- there is the most AWESOMEST FABRIC STORE IN THE WORLD THERE!!!  It's called fabric Depot- tons and tons of fabric- and always at least 30% off.


----------



## 3huskymom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Has anyone done Alice dress using the new Precious dress from CarlaC?  We are having breakfast with Alice and thought that would be a good easy dress to try.
> ![/SIZE]



Here's Hayleigh's Alice dress for the breakfast....I used the CarlaC precious dress pattern.


----------



## ncmomof2

I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!

Here is the final row, 96 blocks!






The pictures are not the best.  The sun made a wierd circle.  It is only 100 degrees here 






Here is the twirl factor:


----------



## pixeegrl

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are not the best.  The sun made a wierd circle.  It is only 100 degrees here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:



I sooo want to make one of these. Yours is adorable!!!! Any tips on setting my serger to do a rolled hem? Still don't know how and I  no longer have the manual. It is a 4 thread if that helps.


----------



## aimeeg

One More Dress-

I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington. 

I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts. 











The piping is not messed up. It's just the picture.


----------



## emcreative

aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piping is not messed up. It's just the picture.




SO BEAUTIFUL!!

What pattern is that?


----------



## aimeeg

emcreative said:


> SO BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> What pattern is that?



Thank you!

The pattern is the ANNA. It is a fantastic pattern. I love how easy it is to make and so versatile. I also like how the pattern grows with your child. Next year this could be worn as a top.


----------



## minnie2

Steph I love the purses!  I need to go check your blog!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.


Fantastic!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay, Ladies and Tom...I need some help.  I purchased this fabric on clearance thinking that I wanted to make a simply sweet top out of the one with the 3 princesses and a stripwork skirt out of some pink and purple fabric I have and I would put the pics of the princesses from the other panel on it.  Here's my problem....my DD's are 5 yrs. and 2 1/2 yrs old.  The panel of the 3 princesses seems to be way to big to make a simply sweet top.  Cam anyone help me figure this out or give me some ideas?  I'm pretty new to sewing.  Thank you so much!!!!


What about using the panal as the skirt part of the dress and a different color for the top?



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are not the best.  The sun made a wierd circle.  It is only 100 degrees here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:


Love it!  



aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piping is not messed up. It's just the picture.


fabulous!


----------



## ncmomof2

aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.



Adorable!  By hand?  I would never be able to do that!


----------



## Glenna74

You Disboutiquers are so incredibly talented!!! I can manage to make pillowcases and the like, but haven't yet attempted clothes ... 

I think I'm going to try to make a costume for DS5, though. He decided yesterday that he wants to be Mike Wazowski for Halloween. Any ideas on where I can find a *simple* pattern would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

twob4him said:


>







disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was in Walmart tonight and found the blue dalmation fabric that some of you were making things with a week or two ago for $1.50 a yard!!!  Woo-hoo!  They also had pink dalmation fabric so of course I had to get that too!
> 
> On a frustrating note, I was looking for character pillowcases tonight for a dress I am making and I went to Walmart and Target and they had none - not even a place on the shelves for pillowcases.  They only had sheet sets for ALL characters!  Are you not able to buy character pillowcases anymore?!?!



I love this fabric. Our Walmart doesn't have it. Was it with the clearance? I'm hoping our store will get it in. 



jessesgirl said:


> We just got here today and tomorrow we will be going to Magic Kingdom, sorry to just butt in all Off topic and all but we are just so excited to be here I had to share our excitement with someone..



Go and enjoy!! Tell us more when you get home. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - here is the ladybug patchwork as a simply sweet with a twirlly skirt - really twirly skirt.  Should I put the ribbon and flower on ( i think I will make flower removable though for easier washing)? I was thinking of the ribbon by itself and maybe I could make something that could be pinned on in the same place as the flower that is more Disney. Anyway - the basic dress is done. Whew! Darn that ruffle was LLOONNGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?



I like the idea of the removeable flower. Looks GREAT!!



ireland_nicole said:


> one recommendation: cut everything at once.  You wouldn't believe what a time saver it is, honest.
> 
> Then you can sew them one at a time, but the assembly line cutting works great!  It's the only way I finished the 4 big give sets I had in a day and a half (plus the two tshirts w/ Emcreative's disigns)



I hate cutting our a pattern. Once I'm past that . . . . . 



aimeeg said:


> Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea.
> 
> These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them.



Love everything!! 



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.



Lisa, I love everything. Do you order your knits online? Our Joannes doesn't carry it. 



Keurigirl said:


> In addition, I am having a REALLY tough time finding some appropriate tiki fabric. Anyone have any ideas? I'm tempted to buy a disney tiki room shirt on Disney but they are like $100 and up. I can't just do that for one outfit!



I bought some cute hawaiin fabric and did a shirt for DN that has lilo like kids on it. Just do a search for Hawaiian fabric. I don't remember who I got it from, but they were great, I had it in just a couple days. 



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!



I think this looks great. Does DH still think your nuts now that he sees how great DD looks? 



aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.



This is adorable!!


----------



## celestebh

Thank you so much for your advice on my ruffling problem! What a great group this is!

snubie--I followed your advice, and it worked! Thanks!

NiniMorris--Isn't it frustrating when that happens? Especially multiple times! Good luck with ruffler foot. How does one work, and what does one look like?

mirandag819--Thanks for your advice on the thick thread for the bobbin; I'll try that!

aimeeg--Ditto on the upholstery thread for the bobbin! I'll have to try to find some. Amazing Queen of Hearts dress!

ibesue--That is a brilliant idea of doing separate gathering threads for each quarter. I can especially see how this would be helpful with little ones around and their frequent interruptions!

Now, I've just got to attach the skirt to the bodice and make the doll's dress. Once I'm finished, I'll take pictures and see if I have enough posts to add pics. Thanks again!


----------



## celestebh

Here is a follow-up on my ruffler question. I do have a pleater (for smocking). Has anyone ever used a pleater for gathering?


----------



## LisaZoe

ibesue said:


> Okay, my good news!!!  I AM GOING TO PORTLAND NEXT WEEK FOR 2 WEEKS!!!!



If you mean Portland OR, you definitely need to check out Fabric Depot. They have an online store but it is small compared to the real thing. They have a great selection of quilters cotton as well as home dec and apparel/special occasion fabrics. They used to have 40% off one weekend each month but I think the best they offer now is 35% off. You can go to their website to check their calendar for the dates you'll be there to see what their sales are during that period.



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!



I don't know if I've ever shared how I do a hem on a long ruffle but I run the fabric through the serger along the edge that will be hemmed. The stitching makes it easy to turn up an even amount as I iron. I only roll it up once for ironing but I do a second roll when I stitch so the serged edge is hidden. It's still a lot of ironing but it actually goes pretty quickly.


----------



## SallyfromDE

celestebh said:


> Here is a follow-up on my ruffler question. I do have a pleater (for smocking). Has anyone ever used a pleater for gathering?



The ruffler has a pleater on it also. Sometimes if I can't get the ruffler to work with me,  I'll do the pleats, then gather that so it has a less pleated look. But the pleat look works to.


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> Lisa, I love everything. Do you order your knits online? Our Joannes doesn't carry it.



I do order online but I'm a bit nervous doing so from new sources because the knits vary quite a bit. Some are thick while others are quite thin and it's also not always easy to tell the true color. I actually got the fabric for the Sorcerer Mickey and Buzz tees from Hancocks. They are a nice weight and very soft. The nearest location is about an hour away but it was great to be able to see and feel them before buying.

One other option is to buy tees in larger adult sizes especially if you can find them on sale. I've picked up a few striped tees on clearance to use as fabric because I don't usually need much and many online places will only sell in 1 yd increments.


----------



## CastleCreations

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are not the best.  The sun made a wierd circle.  It is only 100 degrees here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:



It's beautiful. I would totally buy that from you. I used to make skirts using the blocks all the time, but it took so long. I never did figure out the quick way to cut the blocks. It's gorgeous. I love all the colors.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piping is not messed up. It's just the picture.



This is great!  What pattern is this?


----------



## abc123mom

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the twirl factor:


WOW!  What a lot of work and great twirl power!!  Great Job!



aimeeg said:


>


This turned out great...very unique!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Help Pleeeeeease!!!!

Okay I bought the applique Goofy Design.  I did the trace stitches, traced them onto paper pieces, use them as a pattern piece to cut out my fabrics.  Then place them over the outlines.  They seem to line up.  Start the sewing and they don't line up. One time they are too large on time they are too small.  What am I missing?  Would it be easier to tack the fabric down and then trim around it or am I just crazy.  Please any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mirandag819

lynnanddbyz said:


> Help Pleeeeeease!!!!
> 
> Okay I bought the applique Goofy Design.  I did the trace stitches, traced them onto paper pieces, use them as a pattern piece to cut out my fabrics.  Then place them over the outlines.  They seem to line up.  Start the sewing and they don't line up. One time they are too large on time they are too small.  What am I missing?  Would it be easier to tack the fabric down and then trim around it or am I just crazy.  Please any help would be greatly appreciated.



I have never heard of tracing pattern pieces when doing machine applique. I do the first set of stitches on my fabric..... then I lay down my piece of fabric for the applique section (making sure it fully covers the first set of stitches) then the machine tacks down the fabric and I cut the on the outside of the tack stitch. I don't think you ever have to trace when doing it with a machine, I believe that is only when doing it by hand.


----------



## emcreative

I did it!

Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!


----------



## ibesue

karebear1 said:


> If you're talking Portland OR- there is the most AWESOMEST FABRIC STORE IN THE WORLD THERE!!!  It's called fabric Depot- tons and tons of fabric- and always at least 30% off.



I am going to Oregon!!!  I will be going to Fabic Depot!  I will call my DD and have her start looking into where its at!!!  I originally put OR in my post but it looked like I was going to PORTLAND OR.    I didn't know if anyone would think I was going to portland or somewhere else.



3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's Alice dress for the breakfast....I used the CarlaC precious dress pattern.



It turned out so cute!!!  Love all the embroidery on the apron!



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are not the best.  The sun made a wierd circle.  It is only 100 degrees here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:



I love this it!!!  It is really really cute!!!



aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piping is not messed up. It's just the picture.



I love that Anna wrap dress!!!  The queen of hearts it great!



LisaZoe said:


> If you mean Portland OR, you definitely need to check out Fabric Depot. They have an online store but it is small compared to the real thing. They have a great selection of quilters cotton as well as home dec and apparel/special occasion fabrics. They used to have 40% off one weekend each month but I think the best they offer now is 35% off. You can go to their website to check their calendar for the dates you'll be there to see what their sales are during that period.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I've ever shared how I do a hem on a long ruffle but I run the fabric through the serger along the edge that will be hemmed. The stitching makes it easy to turn up an even amount as I iron. I only roll it up once for ironing but I do a second roll when I stitch so the serged edge is hidden. It's still a lot of ironing but it actually goes pretty quickly.



I will be in Oregon and going to fabric depot!!  Now I am really excited to check out their website!!  My DD & DGD are excited to go shopping with me.  I told them we will be checking out the fabric stores.   

I do my hems by folding up 1/2 inch, ironing it down and then folding it in and ironing it again.  I might have to try it with the serger next time!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Help Pleeeeeease!!!!
> 
> Okay I bought the applique Goofy Design.  I did the trace stitches, traced them onto paper pieces, use them as a pattern piece to cut out my fabrics.  Then place them over the outlines.  They seem to line up.  Start the sewing and they don't line up. One time they are too large on time they are too small.  What am I missing?  Would it be easier to tack the fabric down and then trim around it or am I just crazy.  Please any help would be greatly appreciated.



Hmmm, I don't think I have ever done it the way you are doing it.  That really seems like a LOT of work!   I just do the outline stitch, lay the fabric on, let it do the tack stitch and then cut out.  Is the hoop coming off?  Are you always remembering to latch the hoop on the machine?  Those would cause it to be off in the long run.  Sometimes it is the design, but try it without all that extra work!!


----------



## DisneyKings

arizonacolbys said:


> Here's some of what I've completed so far - Maddie's dress for Chef Mickey's - my first attempt at applique in a very long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Crystal Palace - the fabric has Pooh & Eeyore on it & I love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Little Mermaid dress for our DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I finally finished this one yesterday - this McCall's pattern was SUCH a pain after using the great designs on YCMT, but I really wanted to make a few of these onesie/bubble outfits for her since I think they may be cooler in the heat of August. I'm working on another of these now with more Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Adorable!



twob4him said:


> So I finished my DD4's Provincial Belle Dress. I made an eyelet slip and put Belle herself on the apron...get ready for too many Brooklyns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Twirl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are the separate pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! We are getting ready for Disney slowly!!
> 
> 
> *Credits *
> God - everything
> Disney - Belle
> Machine - Janome MC10000
> Pattern - Carla's Precious Dress...I made a shortened top with sleeves then a dress without sleeves and layered them together.
> Eyelet slip - Carla and I made it up as we were shopping....hahahha
> Fabric and Notions- Quilt shop in Ocean City NJ and Joann Fabrics
> Applique designs - Diva Duds
> A very special thanks to Carla and Stitches Etc for your help!!!



Absolutely beautiful!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Well, I did it!  Just bought the precious dress and bucket hat.  Now, I need to finish the dress I started in the spring for Sara Beth so I can start on her Disney outfits!  I really wanted the Emma Swing top...just not sure about it yet!



I'm planning on getting those 2 tonight too!



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:



Beautiful!



aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piping is not messed up. It's just the picture.



I love it!


----------



## billwendy

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are not the best.  The sun made a wierd circle.  It is only 100 degrees here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:


THat is so cool!!! Love the twirl factor! Cant believe how big she is getting!!




emcreative said:


> I did it!
> 
> Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!



I think she looks beautiful in that dress!! Im glad she likes it too!!


----------



## ibesue

mirandag819 said:


> I have never heard of tracing pattern pieces when doing machine applique. I do the first set of stitches on my fabric..... then I lay down my piece of fabric for the applique section (making sure it fully covers the first set of stitches) then the machine tacks down the fabric and I cut the on the outside of the tack stitch. I don't think you ever have to trace when doing it with a machine, I believe that is only when doing it by hand.



And make sure you do cover all the stitches.  Not that i ever would have cut the fabric too small???  



emcreative said:


> I did it!
> 
> Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!


 
It turned out really cute and she looks like she loves it!!!  Your trip is coming up very soon!!!


----------



## emcreative

ibesue said:


> And make sure you do cover all the stitches.  Not that i ever would have cut the fabric too small???
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out really cute and she looks like she loves it!!!  Your trip is coming up very soon!!!




I know, almost too soon.

I'm still really fighting the fatigue.  This is all I got done today (and it was just putting in a zipper, a snap, and finishing up some very short seams).  I have pretty much decided I won't be making the chip and dale easy fits, lol.  Tomorrow I am at least making Lizzie's tutu for Cirque.  Hopefully I'll have enough energy left to do at least a few pairs of flip flops!


----------



## DisneyKings

My W-M had the pink dalmation fabric, so I got extra & can go back if more people need it, just PM me.  I'll try to find my camera to take a pic...


----------



## ibesue

emcreative said:


> I know, almost too soon.
> 
> I'm still really fighting the fatigue.  This is all I got done today (and it was just putting in a zipper, a snap, and finishing up some very short seams).  I have pretty much decided I won't be making the chip and dale easy fits, lol.  Tomorrow I am at least making Lizzie's tutu for Cirque.  Hopefully I'll have enough energy left to do at least a few pairs of flip flops!



You know, the final details are what takes the longest.    I think that is why things go into the UFO piles.  I always end up thinking I can do way more than I can.  And flip flops can even be done at the hotel.    And yeah, I have done that too!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

My Walmart said they just got the pink and blue in on Saturday as far as the dalmation fabric goes.  I think quite a few of you wanted me to get some too.  If you want me to get it, can you please PM me what you want as far as color and how much and I will do my best to get over there and get it.


----------



## mirandag819

Anyone know if Claire from Stitch on Time is in the US? I was thinking she is in England, but I could be crazy. I am really hoping she gets back to me tonight, but I doubt it if she is overseas. 

Has anyone ever used her Alice applique. It is the last one I have left to do for Taylor's alice in wonderland dress and I soooo wanted to start putting it together tonight. The first steps on it is suppose to be Alice's skin (head and arms), but it is starting with something else all together and never seems to go back to the head and arms, It doesn't seem to match the instructions at all.  Man I just wanted to get this dress done by tomorrow.... I am feeling the pressure, my trip is 1 month from tomorrow and I still have 5 outfits for Taylor and some stuff for us adults to do.


----------



## LisaZoe

ibesue said:


> I will be in Oregon and going to fabric depot!!  Now I am really excited to check out their website!!  My DD & DGD are excited to go shopping with me.  I told them we will be checking out the fabric stores.



I rarely take Zoe with me when I go because she becomes bored so quickly. I love to just stroll through all areas of the store and dream. LOL Here's what they say on their website:

_Fabric Depot is the largest, most complete fabric store in the country. We are locally owned in Portland, Oregon. We stock a vast array of brand name, first quality fabrics and notions in a beautifully maintained store. Our customers come from every state in the USA, some making annual trips just to 'stock up.'

With over 20,000 fabrics to choose from, we'll have everything to inspire you: quilting, home decorating, bridal and fashion fabrics, and also a large selection of quilting supplies, sewing notions, books, patterns and yarn._

I don't know about the claim to be the largest but it's definitely the largest in the area. 

BTW - They offer to ship your order home for you if you end up buying more than you want to lug on your return trip.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Where can I find the Vida pattern in English?


----------



## karamat

NaeNae said:


> NEED IDEAS!!!
> 
> We've decided to make a quick trip to Sea World, San Antonio and the beach at Corpus Christi.  I've got a week to get customs made.  I know it's going to be majorly hot at SW.  What does everyone suggest for the girls?  I'm thinking some kind of dress would be cooler. Poor DGS1 will be stuck in easy fit shorts and a tank top.  I have an old Stretch-n-Sew tank top pattern but the smallest size is a 2.  I have to figure out how to downsize it to a 12 month.



No suggestions on clothes, but it will be hot hot hot!  I was near Corpus last weekend (in Port Aransas).  Are you going to the Texas State Aquarium in Corpus?  I love that place (better than Moody Gardens in Galveston or the Downtown Aquarium in Houston IMHO).  I would have loved to take DD last weekend, but we were there for exactly 25 hours and were visiting family in from out of state.  Oh well - maybe a trip for a long weekend this fall.


----------



## ncmomof2

LisaZoe said:


> I don't know if I've ever shared how I do a hem on a long ruffle but I run the fabric through the serger along the edge that will be hemmed. The stitching makes it easy to turn up an even amount as I iron. I only roll it up once for ironing but I do a second roll when I stitch so the serged edge is hidden. It's still a lot of ironing but it actually goes pretty quickly.



Thanks for the tip!  I like how the rolled hem looks on this but that will be a big help in the future.


----------



## LisaZoe

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I like how the rolled hem looks on this but that will be a big help in the future.



I really like the look of a rolled hem, too. I still haven't decided which method is quicker, though.  I guess when you're talking 96 patches, anyway is going to be a long process.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

FYI...I was just on the target website and they have the pirates of the caribbean pillowcase marked down on clearance to $4.99.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well, the red ribbon will have to wait for tomorrow. 8 miles on the treadmill has my bed calling me. Night all!


 8 miles??? Wow!! I need to learn how to do that... 



celestebh said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I found disboards while researching for our upcoming DW trip in September and then found the disboutiquers threads. I am so inspired by all of your beautiful creations.
> 
> I taught myself to sew about six years ago when DD was born. I used some of the Children's Corner patterns to make her some cute outfits, but haven't made much since DS came along three years ago.
> 
> I also have to thank  you all for the recommendation on the YCMT website and Carla C's patterns. I've recently made a couple of tiered skirts with matching outfits for DD's doll and made the stripwork jumper for her doll. I'm currently working on a stripwork jumper for DD. I am so surprised by how professional it's looking; Carla C's pictures make things so much easier!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!


Welcome! I love children's corner patterns. They are my favorite. 



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Toadstool- I live in the gonzales la area..


I was thinking that, but wasn't sure. You guys have an outlet mall, but no fabric stores??? The horror!!! 



xdanielleax said:


> I know how you feel!  We "MAY" be going to Disney in Sept.  We are just working out money stuff right now.  We are moving in a month, so we are just making sure we'll have enough put away before we book.  I started sewing even though I don't know if we are going yet..lol..  I think carla's precious dress is perfect for alice.  I was actually thinking the same thing when I looked at it.  I think that's definately one you should put in your collection.   For AK, make sure whatever you make is light and airy.  We went last Sept and it was sooo hot!  Poor Violette was dripping with sweat.  As you can see her hair was slicked to her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't pick the most breathable fabric for that day.


That dress looks cute. I think we need bigger pictures!



aimeeg said:


> Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea.
> 
> These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not love the shorts but I am not a fan of deco denim in the first place. She will coordinate with the little girls and I think she will like them.


LOVE the Piggie dresses! Omgosh how cute!!
I think the nemo set is my favorite of the older girl sets. I don't usually like embellished jeans, but that is so pretty.



LisaZoe said:


> I have a question for those who digitize for applique. I think I'm about ready to make the step to buy PED Basic and get an Embird trial. I really want to try digitizing some small applique designs (I have a specific idea that would actually work well with a 4" x 4" design limitation). One thing I've noticed is that most of the applique designs I've seen have a very even width satin stitch around the pieces. I think that looks really nice for many designs but I was wondering if it's possible to have that line vary in width. For example when I do hand guided applique, I have the stitch width taper to a point when I add detail lines such as for 'folds' in clothes.
> 
> Thanks!


I think it has been answered, but you definitely need Embird Basic and Studio. www.secretsofembroidery.com is the cheapest place I have found it. I think you can use Studio as part of the free trial. You could play around with it, but you can't save the file.
I can't wait to see what you are going to create. I can digitize, but am not nearly as creative as you. 


LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.


WOW!!! Love these!! The shirts are perfect! What pattern are you using?? Is it the raglan pattern? Buzz looks awesome! Is that your big give shirt?? That family is going to flip if so.



Stephres said:


> Sometimes I need a quick and easy project, so I have been making purses.
> 
> A monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directions are in my blog, link is in my signature.
> 
> I have been loving looking at all the new creations! I am getting lots of ideas and it is good thing Megan is not here because she would want me to make it all for her!


Aww! Those are so sweet. I love the HK one.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> *Toadstool*- i found a castle quilt pattern! i might make it too....it's sort of reminds me of paint by number....
> its in a book
> Quilt it for Kids by pam bono designs
> ill try a take a pic of it since its not on the cover


Oooh.. I will try to find a picture of it later tonight.
It sounds like it might be more to my liking. How fun if we'd both make the same pattern. Maybe we could do a quilt a long.. or more like a me asking you lots of questions. lol



ncmomof2 said:


>


Wow! That is awesome!




aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.


Love it!! I have been wanting to get Anna, but keep waiting for a co-op buy. Are you the one that made the Wicked dress? I'm thinking soo.. that dress is my reason for wanting Anna!



Glenna74 said:


> You Disboutiquers are so incredibly talented!!! I can manage to make pillowcases and the like, but haven't yet attempted clothes ...
> 
> I think I'm going to try to make a costume for DS5, though. He decided yesterday that he wants to be Mike Wazowski for Halloween. Any ideas on where I can find a *simple* pattern would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Haha... that doesn't sound like you could possibly make a simple costume to me. Is he the big round one?? If so.. ya that is going to be dificult. There are patterns that are kind of bubbleish for babies.. maybe that might work. 
Pretty sure there is no monsters inc pattern out there though.




celestebh said:


> Here is a follow-up on my ruffler question. I do have a pleater (for smocking). Has anyone ever used a pleater for gathering?


There was a class at Martha Pullen Market on this.. so definitely yes. 
http://www.designsbythread.com/default.asp
I think that is the lady who taught the class. You probably just run a strip through the pleater with maybe 2 needles in there and let the rest not have needles or thread running through it. You'd also have to make sure you finish the edge of the strip before running it through. Make sure it is a flat teeny hem, or it won't go through. I've been wanting to try this, and wish I had taken the class now. I'm going to try it one day.. don't know when it will be though! 
Oooh just found this: http://books.google.com/books?id=Yo...fe4Y1u&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9
I don't have time to read through it right now, but it looks like it has different ways of doing things with your pleater.


LisaZoe said:


> I don't know if I've ever shared how I do a hem on a long ruffle but I run the fabric through the serger along the edge that will be hemmed. The stitching makes it easy to turn up an even amount as I iron. I only roll it up once for ironing but I do a second roll when I stitch so the serged edge is hidden. It's still a lot of ironing but it actually goes pretty quickly.


Oh wow.. thanks for the tip!



SallyfromDE said:


> The ruffler has a pleater on it also. Sometimes if I can't get the ruffler to work with me,  I'll do the pleats, then gather that so it has a less pleated look. But the pleat look works to.


 The pleater she is talking about isn't something that fits on your sewing machine. It is for pleating tiny little pleats into fabric for smocking. Like this:




Then your fabric looks like this:




Did I mention I am in love with smocking?? 



lynnanddbyz said:


> Help Pleeeeeease!!!!
> 
> Okay I bought the applique Goofy Design.  I did the trace stitches, traced them onto paper pieces, use them as a pattern piece to cut out my fabrics.  Then place them over the outlines.  They seem to line up.  Start the sewing and they don't line up. One time they are too large on time they are too small.  What am I missing?  Would it be easier to tack the fabric down and then trim around it or am I just crazy.  Please any help would be greatly appreciated.


http://www.designsbyjuju.com/applique.aspx
Here is a good tutorial on how to do it.



emcreative said:


> I did it!
> 
> Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!


It looks great!!! She is beautiful in it. You must be a proud momma. 


mirandag819 said:


> Anyone know if Claire from Stitch on Time is in the US? I was thinking she is in England, but I could be crazy. I am really hoping she gets back to me tonight, but I doubt it if she is overseas.
> 
> Has anyone ever used her Alice applique. It is the last one I have left to do for Taylor's alice in wonderland dress and I soooo wanted to start putting it together tonight. The first steps on it is suppose to be Alice's skin (head and arms), but it is starting with something else all together and never seems to go back to the head and arms, It doesn't seem to match the instructions at all.  Man I just wanted to get this dress done by tomorrow.... I am feeling the pressure, my trip is 1 month from tomorrow and I still have 5 outfits for Taylor and some stuff for us adults to do.


She is definitely from overseas.. I think England. Can you maybe test stitch out the applique and see if maybe she just has the steps wrong? I've gotten in touch with her before, but it is usually at 2 or 3 am.


----------



## JUJU814

Hi, My name is Julie and I think this is my first time posting in this thread. I am so amazed at all the beautiful items ya'll make for your little ones!

We are going to Disney next month and I'm dying to make some sundresses for my little girl. I have several patterns from YCMT and a bunch of Disney fabric that I actually bought LAST year to make and never got around to it. 

I would love to try to make her a dress or two that sort of looks like a princess dress, but is just cotton fabric. I can follow any pattern, but making my own, that is another story!

There is a pattern on YCMT..I think it's a CarlaC "Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses" that I can make some "princessy" sundress sleeves with. 

Now, can someone please try to tell me, in laymens terms, how to do little side aprons or scallop flouncy thing at the waist to make it "princessy"? Is there a pattern? Should I maybe get a princess pattern from simplicity or McCalls? I want to make this as simple as possible. I'd love to try to make her a cinderella and/or ariel or belle dress.

I'm probably putting WAY too much pressure on myself! 

I don't want too many layers to the dress. We're going last week in August and it's going to be awefully hot. Last year she wore her store bought costumes twice and I almost fainted watching her walk around in them. Ugh! She loves to wear dresses so I'm thinking if I can make her these, she'll wear them instead.

Does anyone have any advise or can steer me in a good direction? Thanks!!!

Julie


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ToadStool- Here it is- just for you!













now, obviously this is a large wall hanging, but this book also has twin quilts, it would be easy enough to square it off along the top and bottom and add bigger pieces to make it the size of the top of a bed and then add borders to give yourself however much length on the sides and top you want.

some pictures I took recently, just cause I thought they were cute..





This is from the week before the 4th, she is trying out a sweater my Aunt knit for her (size 6 months)


----------



## JUJU814

LisaZoe said:


> I have a question for those who digitize for applique. I think I'm about ready to make the step to buy PED Basic and get an Embird trial. I really want to try digitizing some small applique designs (I have a specific idea that would actually work well with a 4" x 4" design limitation). One thing I've noticed is that most of the applique designs I've seen have a very even width satin stitch around the pieces. I think that looks really nice for many designs but I was wondering if it's possible to have that line vary in width. For example when I do hand guided applique, I have the stitch width taper to a point when I add detail lines such as for 'folds' in clothes.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi! My name is Julie and I am the owner of Designs by Juju. I digitize a lot of applique so I think I can answer your question. To get a varying width for your satin stitch, you really want to use a column satin fill for ultimate control of your width, rather than a satin outline. If you need a "template" or guide first,  then do a satin stitch outline in black and then do the column fill over that, varying the width where you'd like to. Then, delete the black satin outline and voila..you even stitching where you want it and uniformity in width. Does that make sense? This is how I do my applique because espcially when you are dealing with so many satin lines, you must have the ability to taper the lines to make them look nice.

I am in absolute awe of the stuff you ladies make. Unfortunately, I don't get a whole lot of time to sew for my little girl because I'm busy digitizing! LOL I'm hoping to get some sundresses and perhaps a "summery" princess dress or two done by the end of next month for our Disney trip!

Julie


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> Hi, My name is Julie and I think this is my first time posting in this thread. I am so amazed at all the beautiful items ya'll make for your little ones!
> 
> We are going to Disney next month and I'm dying to make some sundresses for my little girl. I have several patterns from YCMT and a bunch of Disney fabric that I actually bought LAST year to make and never got around to it.
> 
> I would love to try to make her a dress or two that sort of looks like a princess dress, but is just cotton fabric. I can follow any pattern, but making my own, that is another story!
> 
> There is a pattern on YCMT..I think it's a CarlaC "Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses" that I can make some "princessy" sundress sleeves with.
> 
> Now, can someone please try to tell me, in laymens terms, how to do little side aprons or scallop flouncy thing at the waist to make it "princessy"? Is there a pattern? Should I maybe get a princess pattern from simplicity or McCalls? I want to make this as simple as possible. I'd love to try to make her a cinderella and/or ariel or belle dress.
> 
> I'm probably putting WAY too much pressure on myself!
> 
> I don't want too many layers to the dress. We're going last week in August and it's going to be awefully hot. Last year she wore her store bought costumes twice and I almost fainted watching her walk around in them. Ugh! She loves to wear dresses so I'm thinking if I can make her these, she'll wear them instead.
> 
> Does anyone have any advise or can steer me in a good direction? Thanks!!!
> 
> Julie








This was made with the Simply Sweet.  I used the peplum portion of the pattern from a Simplicity pattern and just added it to over the top of the skirt.  Is that what you're asking for?  Hope that helps.


----------



## goofyisinphilly

I just had to share.  My DH bought me a better sewing machine tonite.  I got my first one at Christmas and it was the Brother LS-2125i.  It is horrible, not to mention you can't adjust the stitch width.  We'll I guess I complained one time too many.  He told me to go get my stuff we were going to buy a new machine.  I ended up with the Brother LS-590.  It is still a lower end machine but it sews great compared to the other.  

Now I can really do some appliques before our trip!


----------



## JUJU814

lynnanddbyz said:


> Help Pleeeeeease!!!!
> 
> Okay I bought the applique Goofy Design.  I did the trace stitches, traced them onto paper pieces, use them as a pattern piece to cut out my fabrics.  Then place them over the outlines.  They seem to line up.  Start the sewing and they don't line up. One time they are too large on time they are too small.  What am I missing?  Would it be easier to tack the fabric down and then trim around it or am I just crazy.  Please any help would be greatly appreciated.



1) can you use the cut away method of applique rather than cutting out the pieces?
2) Are you using a spray adhesive such as sulky kk5000? (HUGE HELP!) Holds the fabric in place nicely while stitching everything down.

Julie


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> Hi! My name is Julie and I am the owner of Designs by Juju. I digitize a lot of applique so I think I can answer your question. To get a varying width for your satin stitch, you really want to use a column satin fill for ultimate control of your width, rather than a satin outline. If you need a "template" or guide first,  then do a satin stitch outline in black and then do the column fill over that, varying the width where you'd like to. Then, delete the black satin outline and voila..you even stitching where you want it and uniformity in width. Does that make sense? This is how I do my applique because espcially when you are dealing with so many satin lines, you must have the ability to taper the lines to make them look nice.
> 
> I am in absolute awe of the stuff you ladies make. Unfortunately, I don't get a whole lot of time to sew for my little girl because I'm busy digitizing! LOL I'm hoping to get some sundresses and perhaps a "summery" princess dress or two done by the end of next month for our Disney trip!
> 
> Julie



When I saw your user name, the first thing I thought was, "HEY!  I wonder if that's JUJU!"  WELCOME!  So glad to have you here!


----------



## twob4him

Oh my...it took me like an hour just to catch up!!! Thanks for all the nice things you said about Brooky's dress!  I love all the stuff posted today!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.




Wowza!!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks everyone for the wonderful compliments of my tees and pants!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I guessed was the answer. I just can't justify the cost right now so I guess I'll have to wait to implement my idea.  I may still try the Embird trial downloads once I can afford the PED Basic.



Lisa....I have to say this....I know you are/were thinking about learning how to digitize, which is great and all. The thing is...when I see your  stuff like what you showed above which is so unbelievably A-w-e-s-o-m-e, I think that digitizing would be a step down for you.  It would be like giving Monet a paint-by-number set........your are such an amazing artist and so incredibly talented I would hate to see you leave your work and digitize. I dont know...maybe I am being selfish....but I figured I would share my thoughts...please don't be mad or offended...



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are not the best.  The sun made a wierd circle.  It is only 100 degrees here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:


Well, he may have thought you were crazy but look at the final results...that is one amazing dress!!! Glad you had the tools on hand to help the job along!!!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Help Pleeeeeease!!!!
> 
> Okay I bought the applique Goofy Design.  I did the trace stitches, traced them onto paper pieces, use them as a pattern piece to cut out my fabrics.  Then place them over the outlines.  They seem to line up.  Start the sewing and they don't line up. One time they are too large on time they are too small.  What am I missing?  Would it be easier to tack the fabric down and then trim around it or am I just crazy.  Please any help would be greatly appreciated.



I am not experienced by any sense but I run the trace stitches, cut a piece of applique fabric bigger than I need it and use spray adhesive to hold it. Then I run the tack down stitch to stitch it down. Then I carefully undo the hoop and cut as close to the tack down stitching as I can. I put the hoop back on. Some designs do a light zig-zag after this but before the final satin stitch and some just do the final satin stitch. Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

JUJU814 said:


> Hi, My name is Julie and I think this is my first time posting in this thread. I am so amazed at all the beautiful items ya'll make for your little ones!
> 
> We are going to Disney next month and I'm dying to make some sundresses for my little girl. I have several patterns from YCMT and a bunch of Disney fabric that I actually bought LAST year to make and never got around to it.
> 
> I would love to try to make her a dress or two that sort of looks like a princess dress, but is just cotton fabric. I can follow any pattern, but making my own, that is another story!
> 
> There is a pattern on YCMT..I think it's a CarlaC "Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses" that I can make some "princessy" sundress sleeves with.
> 
> Now, can someone please try to tell me, in laymens terms, how to do little side aprons or scallop flouncy thing at the waist to make it "princessy"? Is there a pattern? Should I maybe get a princess pattern from simplicity or McCalls? I want to make this as simple as possible. I'd love to try to make her a cinderella and/or ariel or belle dress.
> .
> 
> Does anyone have any advise or can steer me in a good direction? Thanks!!!
> 
> Julie


Do you mean peplums?
You certainly could get the pattern piece from a McCalls/Simplicity type pattern, I havent done it, but it's basically a half a circle, thats gathered across the straight line and hemmed on the curved side (before gathering)


----------



## JUJU814

revrob said:


> This was made with the Simply Sweet.  I used the peplum portion of the pattern from a Simplicity pattern and just added it to over the top of the skirt.  Is that what you're asking for?  Hope that helps.



Oh you are awesome! Yes, "peplum"..that's the word I was looking for. I saw one a little different..kind of ruffly on one of the mermaid costumes on Mccalls I think..so maybe if I did something like that and used a different sundress or cut the bodice to have little seashell like top..maybe the sweetheart neckline? 

I see an obsession about to happen. and her I promised hubby this was going to be a very "low key" trip...but they're only little girls once right???

That dress is darling!! Thank you!

Julie


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> Oh you are awesome! Yes, "peplum"..that's the word I was looking for. I saw one a little different..kind of ruffly on one of the mermaid costumes on Mccalls I think..so maybe if I did something like that and used a different sundress or cut the bodice to have little seashell like top..maybe the sweetheart neckline?
> 
> I see an obsession about to happen. and her I promised hubby this was going to be a very "low key" trip...but they're only little girls once right???
> 
> That dress is darling!! Thank you!
> 
> Julie



In my mind, I plan to make an Ariel version with a kind of sweetheart cut to the top, as well as a little bit of a point on the bottom of the bodice.  ALSO, on the bottom of the hem, I'm planning to make it come to a point in the middle  front and back so that it is shorter in the middle and longer on each side.  Then, I'm going to add about a 4" - 5" ruffle to the hem so that it looks kinda like Ariel's fin.  Does that make sense?
I've made it 100 times in my mind - I need to finally sit down and stitch it out.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

revrob said:


> This was made with the Simply Sweet.  I used the peplum portion of the pattern from a Simplicity pattern and just added it to over the top of the skirt.  Is that what you're asking for?  Hope that helps.



Shannon, since you posted this I have a question- and I LOVE this, and sleeping beauty is DDs favorite, you said this is the simply sweet, but the bodice piece looks like its in 3 pieces across the front and the simply sweet is only 2 (front and back) 
and you have a princess line (with the v in the front) rather than straight across- so did you make a fair amount of modifications to the SS?


----------



## Tweevil

aimeeg said:


> Stitchontime seems to have more steps and the designs take longer. They are very nice and she has a huge store. Also, when it was brought to her attention the Lucifer/Cheshire Cat was mixed up she sent me the new design for free. That was great customer service!!
> 
> Heather's designs are great. They stitch out really nicely. I noticed she has a smaller number of steps which is great because they take less time but still look great. Her cupcake is one of every one's favorite designs. It just makes people smile when they see it!
> 
> Dena's designs are also great. Dena does a lot of custom work which is great. She has really focused on digitizing full time. I sent her pics of the Muppets and Fairies and she had the designs to me very quickly. My DH does not compliment me to often about customs but when he saw the Muppets he grinned and said OMG those are "ridiculously cute."
> 
> All three ladies are very quick to send out designs after you purchase them. Dena and Heather also have buy "X" get one free specials. That is great if you can plan ahead or have more than one child to sew for.
> 
> 
> Our countdown clock is down to 20 days!!!! I better get of the computer and get to work!!!



I missed Dena's address/site info - can you share it with me?  I am getting the bug because this futura is the bees knees - I am really looking forward to making little dresses.  Now the problem is I don't have any little girls - but I bet I can find some 

Congrats on the 20 day mark, I bet you are excited!  I would be over the moon. 
Thanks!


----------



## karamat

revrob said:


> When I saw your user name, the first thing I thought was, "HEY!  I wonder if that's JUJU!"  WELCOME!  So glad to have you here!



ha ha ha... I thought the same thing.  

Welcome Julie - Love your stuff!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are not the best.  The sun made a wierd circle.  It is only 100 degrees here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:


Awesome!!!!



aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piping is not messed up. It's just the picture.


So cool!!!!



emcreative said:


> I did it!
> 
> Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!


That looks great!  And look at that smile-she obviously LOVES it!!!!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where can I find the Vida pattern in English?


I bought mine here:http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=395


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

This made me DH and I lol because I have been complaining about the same things and have that same cheap machine and can't stand that I can't adjust the widths!!!  You'll have to let me know how you like your new one.


----------



## emcreative

Okay I can't confirm or deny that I "know" who this baby is...

...BUT...

I KNOW this is the cutest and messiest baby in this contest, and his disboutiquer Momma would be FOREVER GREATFUL if you voted for him in this contest as she very very badly could use photo printing/a new camera!!!!

http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/you-say-messy-like-it-s-a-bad-thing--8857/


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Shannon, since you posted this I have a question- and I LOVE this, and sleeping beauty is DDs favorite, you said this is the simply sweet, but the bodice piece looks like its in 3 pieces across the front and the simply sweet is only 2 (front and back)
> and you have a princess line (with the v in the front) rather than straight across- so did you make a fair amount of modifications to the SS?



It does have some modifications.  I guess I'm pretty bad about saying that I used a pattern, when I really mean that I started with a basic shape and then kinda went on my own way!  Sorry.

For this dress - I used the bodice natural waist pattern.  The front bodice, I started with a solid piece of the dark pink fabric.  I took a small piece of lighter pink fabric, figured out how wide I wanted it to be at the top (from one edge of the top of the bodice to the other), then figured out how long the bodice was from the top edge to the bottom edge.  Once I had this rectanglish shape, I fused heat 'n bond lite to the back and folded it in half and cut at an angle with my rotary cutter from the top.  This created a bit of a v shape.  I then pulled off the back paper from the back of the heat n bond, fused it on the bodice in the middle and did a narrowish, longish zig zag stitch that appliqued the light pink piece on to the front bodice.  I then attached the ric rac over the edges.  This created a faux princess seam.
For the v - well it's an optical illusion.  It is straight in real life.  The peplum being in a v shape and the princess seam above just causes it to appear to be in a v.  It's actually straight across.

If you have any more questions, please feel free to PM me - I'm happy to walk you through it1


----------



## JUJU814

revrob said:


> In my mind, I plan to make an Ariel version with a kind of sweetheart cut to the top, as well as a little bit of a point on the bottom of the bodice.  ALSO, on the bottom of the hem, I'm planning to make it come to a point in the middle  front and back so that it is shorter in the middle and longer on each side.  Then, I'm going to add about a 4" - 5" ruffle to the hem so that it looks kinda like Ariel's fin.  Does that make sense?
> I've made it 100 times in my mind - I need to finally sit down and stitch it out.



You sound like me..."in my mind..." I have it all "in my mind". LOL  I joke with friends when talking about scheduling and stuff and just point to my head "yup..it's all up here!" LOL


----------



## Keurigirl

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Shannon, since you posted this I have a question- and I LOVE this, and sleeping beauty is DDs favorite, you said this is the simply sweet, but the bodice piece looks like its in 3 pieces across the front and the simply sweet is only 2 (front and back)
> and you have a princess line (with the v in the front) rather than straight across- so did you make a fair amount of modifications to the SS?




I am guessing that she just modified it. You can just sew a v-shape fabric panel between two pieces of another color, cut to the same measurement as the top part of the simply sweet. So it is the same pattern, you're just chopping up the front to get a couple of different fabrics in there. I've modified lots of YCMT patterns by doing that.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Is there anyone online right now who could do me a quick online favor (no sewing or anything like that)?  I would GREATLY appreciate it!!



I can do you a favor.... I think?


----------



## jessica52877

Glenna74 said:


> You Disboutiquers are so incredibly talented!!! I can manage to make pillowcases and the like, but haven't yet attempted clothes ...
> 
> I think I'm going to try to make a costume for DS5, though. He decided yesterday that he wants to be Mike Wazowski for Halloween. Any ideas on where I can find a *simple* pattern would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



I made Mike one year. I'll have to dig up a picture of it. I have it on my son but it was about 2 sizes too small (it wasn't for him) but it was super easy. My best friend also made one and she did hers a little different. They all turned out cute.

I am leaving town in the morning but hopefully once I get back I can find the pictures and draw out what I did. I have posted it in the past but no earthly idea which thread it would be on!


Goodbye everyone! In the morning Dallas and I are heading to the sunshine state!! I didn't even pack a disney shirt. I am wondering if I should throw one in just in case.


----------



## NaeNae

emcreative said:


> Okay I can't confirm or deny that I "know" who this baby is...
> 
> ...BUT...
> 
> I KNOW this is the cutest and messiest baby in this contest, and his disboutiquer Momma would be FOREVER GREATFUL if you voted for him in this contest as she very very badly could use photo printing/a new camera!!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/you-say-messy-like-it-s-a-bad-thing--8857/



What did you need?


----------



## my*2*angels

JUJU814 said:


> Hi! My name is Julie and I am the owner of Designs by Juju. I digitize a lot of applique so I think I can answer your question. To get a varying width for your satin stitch, you really want to use a column satin fill for ultimate control of your width, rather than a satin outline. If you need a "template" or guide first,  then do a satin stitch outline in black and then do the column fill over that, varying the width where you'd like to. Then, delete the black satin outline and voila..you even stitching where you want it and uniformity in width. Does that make sense? This is how I do my applique because espcially when you are dealing with so many satin lines, you must have the ability to taper the lines to make them look nice.
> 
> I am in absolute awe of the stuff you ladies make. Unfortunately, I don't get a whole lot of time to sew for my little girl because I'm busy digitizing! LOL I'm hoping to get some sundresses and perhaps a "summery" princess dress or two done by the end of next month for our Disney trip!
> 
> Julie



Hi Julie!  Just had to say I am glad to see you posting!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE your designs!  I probably have every set from your site!LOL


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> I can do you a favor.... I think?



I ended up taking a chance and doing it myself...edited my prior post to read:
_*
Okay I can't confirm or deny that I "know" who this baby is...

...BUT...

I KNOW this is the cutest and messiest baby in this contest, and his disboutiquer Momma would be FOREVER GREATFUL if you voted for him in this contest as she very very badly could use photo printing/a new camera!!!!*_

http://family.go.com/messy-baby-cont...d-thing--8857/


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> I ended up taking a chance and doing it myself...edited my prior post to read:
> _*
> Okay I can't confirm or deny that I "know" who this baby is...
> 
> ...BUT...
> 
> I KNOW this is the cutest and messiest baby in this contest, and his disboutiquer Momma would be FOREVER GREATFUL if you voted for him in this contest as she very very badly could use photo printing/a new camera!!!!*_
> 
> http://family.go.com/messy-baby-cont...d-thing--8857/



I am getting a page not found message.... it says it has been moved or deleted? Is it just me?


----------



## Keurigirl

Random question here since this thread moves SO FAST - 

Has anyone thought of having a spin-off message board for all us disboutiquers? Like a SMF forum with disboutiquers.com as the website or something? 

It just seems like there is way too much information that gets lost in this format, and it would be so nice to have a better way to organize it all! 

(I totally don't mean to come off as a know it all or anything, you guys are great, I'm just asking because I'm a tech geek and do that kind of thing!)


----------



## emcreative

It worked and then it didn't...try this one?

http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/you-say-messy-like-it-s-a-bad-thing--8857/


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> I think it has been answered, but you definitely need Embird Basic and Studio. www.secretsofembroidery.com is the cheapest place I have found it. I think you can use Studio as part of the free trial. You could play around with it, but you can't save the file.
> I can't wait to see what you are going to create. I can digitize, but am not nearly as creative as you.



Thanks, the price is better than what I've been seeing. Unfortunately with those two programs plus PED Basic so I can actually use what I've digitized, I'm looking at $350-400... which just isn't in my budget. Wah!   



*Toadstool* said:


> WOW!!! Love these!! The shirts are perfect! What pattern are you using?? Is it the raglan pattern? Buzz looks awesome! Is that your big give shirt?? That family is going to flip if so.



This isn't the tee but I am making one just like it for the Give. The pattern I use is kind of a hybrid. I tried a couple patterns. Although they came out nicely, there were somethings I wanted to 'tweak' in each. In the end I drafted my own using an Old Navy raglan as a starting point.



JUJU814 said:


> Hi! My name is Julie and I am the owner of Designs by Juju. I digitize a lot of applique so I think I can answer your question. To get a varying width for your satin stitch, you really want to use a column satin fill for ultimate control of your width, rather than a satin outline. If you need a "template" or guide first,  then do a satin stitch outline in black and then do the column fill over that, varying the width where you'd like to. Then, delete the black satin outline and voila..you even stitching where you want it and uniformity in width. Does that make sense? This is how I do my applique because especially when you are dealing with so many satin lines, you must have the ability to taper the lines to make them look nice.



I kind of get what you are saying but I'm sure it would make a lot more sense if I had some experience using digitizing software.  However, thank you for answering. I agree that having a tapered line refines the looks of an applique. 



twob4him said:


> Lisa....I have to say this....I know you are/were thinking about learning how to digitize, which is great and all. The thing is...when I see your  stuff like what you showed above which is so unbelievably A-w-e-s-o-m-e, I think that digitizing would be a step down for you.  It would be like giving Monet a paint-by-number set........your are such an amazing artist and so incredibly talented I would hate to see you leave your work and digitize. I dont know...maybe I am being selfish....but I figured I would share my thoughts...please don't be mad or offended...



I don't see how I could be mad or offended by that comment!  I am flattered by your words. I love doing applique the way I do it now but there are times when I'd like to do some designs in a smaller scale... and I just can't do the detail as I'd like when I go small. I'm actually thinking of the digitized designs as a new method of embellishment rather than to replace the type of applique I currently do. I've been dealing with arm pain for a couple years and doing small applique details is getting harder. Most mornings I wake with arm ache.  Getting old(er) is no fun at all sometimes.  

Also, I used some PG13 (possibly R) language the last time I tried to do more than one line of text on the same piece of fabric. I struggled with something that should be simple - getting the letters to be the same size from one line to the next. Unfortunately, the machine I have seems to assume a person is only doing one line of lettering that is no more than 4" wide. To get seven 3-4 line phrases embroidered, I probably did each 2 or 3 times to get the letters to look about the same size (they weren't exactly the same but not noticeably different). From what I've been reading online and here, I need digitizing software to do much even with letters.


----------



## Tweevil

kathyell said:


> I bought a 4x4 Wall-E and she did a conversion of a larger Tink embroidery file to 4x4 for me and I bought that...I haven't stitched out either yet as I don't have the fabric for the outfits I want to make with those designs. I'll post again when I have to let you know how they worked out.



Thank you I would truly appreciate it 



DisneyKings said:


> My W-M had the pink dalmation fabric, so I got extra & can go back if more people need it, just PM me.  I'll try to find my camera to take a pic...



I went to my WM today and they totally changed it all around.  There is NO more fabric to speak of - just fat quarters.  It is a bummer because the next one is about an hour away... 


Also while I was there I looked for the princess pillowcases and there was not one to be seen.  Actually most of the sheet section didn't offer them.  Just Hannah Montana and Cars I believe.  I was looking forward to making one for my niece and now I can't   But, anyone else looking for them good luck, the shelf didn't even have a spot for them.  They only had the curtain panels...
HTH


----------



## Keurigirl

Random question here since this thread moves SO FAST - 

Has anyone thought of having a spin-off message board for all us disboutiquers? Like a SMF forum with disboutiquers.com as the website or something? 

It just seems like there is way too much information that gets lost in this format, and it would be so nice to have a better way to organize it all! 

(I totally don't mean to come off as a know it all or anything, you guys are great, I'm just asking because I'm a tech geek and do that kind of thing!)


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Keurigirl said:


> Random question here since this thread moves SO FAST -
> 
> Has anyone thought of having a spin-off message board for all us disboutiquers? Like a SMF forum with disboutiquers.com as the website or something?
> 
> It just seems like there is way too much information that gets lost in this format, and it would be so nice to have a better way to organize it all!
> 
> (I totally don't mean to come off as a know it all or anything, you guys are great, I'm just asking because I'm a tech geek and do that kind of thing!)



Only spin offs are the Big Give message board and our Facebook group...nothing else that I know of.


----------



## revrob

Keurigirl said:


> Random question here since this thread moves SO FAST -
> 
> Has anyone thought of having a spin-off message board for all us disboutiquers? Like a SMF forum with disboutiquers.com as the website or something?
> 
> It just seems like there is way too much information that gets lost in this format, and it would be so nice to have a better way to organize it all!
> 
> (I totally don't mean to come off as a know it all or anything, you guys are great, I'm just asking because I'm a tech geek and do that kind of thing!)



That was tried - I actually started a board about 18 months ago.  Unfortunately, it just didn't receive the kind of traffic that this board does.  There are several that just feel comfortable here - it's kinda our "home base" for so many things.  So we just kinda stick around and watch the first post of the thread (that has lots of valuable information) and use the bookmarks that are posted in the first thread to search for things that we are trying to find from the thread.  It's come to work for most people, so we stick around.  Welcome to the thread - hope you find it comfortable soon!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

revrob said:


> That was tried - I actually started a board about 18 months ago.  Unfortunately, it just didn't receive the kind of traffic that this board does.  There are several that just feel comfortable here - it's kinda our "home base" for so many things.  So we just kinda stick around and watch the first post of the thread (that has lots of valuable information) and use the bookmarks that are posted in the first thread to search for things that we are trying to find from the thread.  It's come to work for most people, so we stick around.  Welcome to the thread - hope you find it comfortable soon!



OOOOOOOOOOO......I want to join the facebook group!  What is the groups facebook name?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Nevermind, I found it...I must have typed it in wrong the first time.....sorry!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I bought mine here:[url said:
			
		

> http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=395[/url]



Thanks!  I really want to try this because I love the look of the Vida's but I am nervous about it since I have only sewn Carla C things.  It just sounds scary when you read that it doesn't have seam allowances and things.   Is it pretty self explanatory and easy to use once you receive this pattern?


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

ToadStool- you are so not funny....
I would rather take a few (at least 2) good craft/fabric stores over an outlet mall anyday!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tweevil said:


> I missed Dena's address/site info - can you share it with me?  I am getting the bug because this futura is the bees knees - I am really looking forward to making little dresses.  Now the problem is I don't have any little girls - but I bet I can find some!



Dena's etsy id is DigitalbyDesign (and designedbydena for her custom sets)


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well it is a little big for her but that just means it will fit her next year! (I have really skinny kiddos) So I added the red ribbong and made a very simple bow where the flower xcould be pinned on with a safety pin. I think I like it better with just the ribbon but Juliet likes the flower.
Here is her hamming er, posing...




twirling..




the flower on the dress...




how big the skirt really is....




and one of all 3 girls...




Thanks for looking and the advice.
Carol


----------



## emcreative

Carol, that's gorgeous!  Could you maybe put a little short sleeved peasant top or something under it until she grows into it?  (I have a skinnyminnie too!)


----------



## xdanielleax

*Toadstool* said:


> That dress looks cute. I think we need bigger pictures!


Thanks!!  It has a leopard appliques Mickey head on the front but you can't see it.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

3huskymom said:


> I would  take 4 yards of the pink if they have more it! You can PM me if you get it and I will paypal you for the fabric and shipping!



That was me earlier that lost your quote - i would love 2 yrds if you can. I can paypal you the cost & shipping too.
Carol


----------



## Tweevil

Can I ask you guys about stabilizer?
I have tear away, cut away, soak away, and spray on sticky stuff.  I got them in a pack when the machine was bought.  The only problem I am having is what to use on what...??

I tried to do tshirt material with the tear away and it didn't work - tshirt stretched and it wasn't pretty.  Then I tried the cut away and it worked but it was a bugger to trim from the back and was itchy.

I want to do some tshirts but am not too knowledgable when it comes to the stabilizer.  Can you give me some advice or point me in the direction of a tutorial or listing?

I have cotton, denim, tshirt material, and a silky polyester that I would like to machine embroider on and I don't want to waste the fabric by not have the correct foundation underneath.

Thanks for all of your wise advice.


----------



## Glenna74

*Toadstool* said:


> Haha... that doesn't sound like you could possibly make a simple costume to me. Is he the big round one?? If so.. ya that is going to be dificult. There are patterns that are kind of bubbleish for babies.. maybe that might work.
> Pretty sure there is no monsters inc pattern out there though.





jessica52877 said:


> I made Mike one year. I'll have to dig up a picture of it. I have it on my son but it was about 2 sizes too small (it wasn't for him) but it was super easy. My best friend also made one and she did hers a little different. They all turned out cute.
> 
> I am leaving town in the morning but hopefully once I get back I can find the pictures and draw out what I did. I have posted it in the past but no earthly idea which thread it would be on!



I'd appreciate any help you can give me.


----------



## JUJU814

Tweevil said:


> Can I ask you guys about stabilizer?
> I have tear away, cut away, soak away, and spray on sticky stuff.  I got them in a pack when the machine was bought.  The only problem I am having is what to use on what...??
> 
> I tried to do tshirt material with the tear away and it didn't work - tshirt stretched and it wasn't pretty.  Then I tried the cut away and it worked but it was a bugger to trim from the back and was itchy.
> 
> I want to do some tshirts but am not too knowledgable when it comes to the stabilizer.  Can you give me some advice or point me in the direction of a tutorial or listing?
> 
> I have cotton, denim, tshirt material, and a silky polyester that I would like to machine embroider on and I don't want to waste the fabric by not have the correct foundation underneath.
> 
> Thanks for all of your wise advice.



Here is an awesome reference sheet:
http://www.rnkdistributing.com/reference.htm

I highly recommend Floriani stabilizer. It is a tad more pricey than others, but it is awesome. It changed my embroidery life!!! LOL I use mostly the fusible tear away and I LOVE it. 

Julie


----------



## LisaZoe

Tweevil said:


> Can I ask you guys about stabilizer?
> I have tear away, cut away, soak away, and spray on sticky stuff.  I got them in a pack when the machine was bought.  The only problem I am having is what to use on what...??
> 
> I tried to do tshirt material with the tear away and it didn't work - tshirt stretched and it wasn't pretty.  Then I tried the cut away and it worked but it was a bugger to trim from the back and was itchy.
> 
> I want to do some tshirts but am not too knowledgable when it comes to the stabilizer.  Can you give me some advice or point me in the direction of a tutorial or listing?



I'm sure others have different brands/types that work for them. I really think in many cases it's a good idea to try different ones until you find one you like.

That said, I use Sulky Totally Stable iron-on/tear away for almost everything. When on a large appliqued area, I usually have to iron it once or twice during the process to keep it in place. I've used Sulky Solvy for a few things (like applique on a towel) and I like it except I had to pin it in place until I'd gotten a good amount of stitching done.


----------



## emcreative

If the link doesn't work for you, try this:

http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/

and look for username "emcreative"

THANKS!!


----------



## luvmyfam444

WOW!  I skiimed thru the pages here & LOVED so much of the work - y'all are AWESOME!  It made me wish I could sew!

I have a question - anyone have any pics of shirts they've made that were NON-sewing?  I borrowed the idea last year for the button Mickey heads from here & LOVED making them (thanks to help from twotinks) - but I'd like to make something different this trip  - but all I can sew is buttons or hot glue...LOL (actually I used to smock until I had dd#3)

Can you share any ideas?


----------



## *Toadstool*

JUJU814 said:


> Hi, My name is Julie and I think this is my first time posting in this thread. I am so amazed at all the beautiful items ya'll make for your little ones!
> 
> We are going to Disney next month and I'm dying to make some sundresses for my little girl. I have several patterns from YCMT and a bunch of Disney fabric that I actually bought LAST year to make and never got around to it.
> 
> I would love to try to make her a dress or two that sort of looks like a princess dress, but is just cotton fabric. I can follow any pattern, but making my own, that is another story!
> 
> There is a pattern on YCMT..I think it's a CarlaC "Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses" that I can make some "princessy" sundress sleeves with.
> 
> Now, can someone please try to tell me, in laymens terms, how to do little side aprons or scallop flouncy thing at the waist to make it "princessy"? Is there a pattern? Should I maybe get a princess pattern from simplicity or McCalls? I want to make this as simple as possible. I'd love to try to make her a cinderella and/or ariel or belle dress.
> 
> I'm probably putting WAY too much pressure on myself!
> 
> I don't want too many layers to the dress. We're going last week in August and it's going to be awefully hot. Last year she wore her store bought costumes twice and I almost fainted watching her walk around in them. Ugh! She loves to wear dresses so I'm thinking if I can make her these, she'll wear them instead.
> 
> Does anyone have any advise or can steer me in a good direction? Thanks!!!
> 
> Julie


I'm going to send you a pm. There is a seller on etsy that makes princess sundresses that I just adore.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> ToadStool- Here it is- just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, obviously this is a large wall hanging, but this book also has twin quilts, it would be easy enough to square it off along the top and bottom and add bigger pieces to make it the size of the top of a bed and then add borders to give yourself however much length on the sides and top you want.
> 
> some pictures I took recently, just cause I thought they were cute..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the week before the 4th, she is trying out a sweater my Aunt knit for her (size 6 months)


That pattern is really neat! Much more like I was looking for. Thank you for posting it. I will have to decide if I am actually going to do it or not and then see if I can find the book.
Love the baby in the knitted sweater. I used to knit for Hannah when she was that little. I can not knit anymore because of an injury to my  hand. It hurts so bad.. I can smock though.. kinda wierd. lol
They are both beautiful!




JUJU814 said:


> Hi! My name is Julie and I am the owner of Designs by Juju. I digitize a lot of applique so I think I can answer your question. To get a varying width for your satin stitch, you really want to use a column satin fill for ultimate control of your width, rather than a satin outline. If you need a "template" or guide first,  then do a satin stitch outline in black and then do the column fill over that, varying the width where you'd like to. Then, delete the black satin outline and voila..you even stitching where you want it and uniformity in width. Does that make sense? This is how I do my applique because espcially when you are dealing with so many satin lines, you must have the ability to taper the lines to make them look nice.
> 
> I am in absolute awe of the stuff you ladies make. Unfortunately, I don't get a whole lot of time to sew for my little girl because I'm busy digitizing! LOL I'm hoping to get some sundresses and perhaps a "summery" princess dress or two done by the end of next month for our Disney trip!
> 
> Julie


So great that you posted! I actually linked someone to your applique tutorial in the post directly before your post here! I LOVE your designs! They stitch out perfectly every time. 



emcreative said:


> Okay I can't confirm or deny that I "know" who this baby is...
> 
> ...BUT...
> 
> I KNOW this is the cutest and messiest baby in this contest, and his disboutiquer Momma would be FOREVER GREATFUL if you voted for him in this contest as she very very badly could use photo printing/a new camera!!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/you-say-messy-like-it-s-a-bad-thing--8857/


I will register when I get home and vote! He is definitely the messiest, and cutest!



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks, the price is better than what I've been seeing. Unfortunately with those two programs plus PED Basic so I can actually use what I've digitized, I'm looking at $350-400... which just isn't in my budget. Wah!
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the tee but I am making one just like it for the Give. The pattern I use is kind of a hybrid. I tried a couple patterns. Although they came out nicely, there were somethings I wanted to 'tweak' in each. In the end I drafted my own using an Old Navy raglan as a starting point.


I hope you can get it soon. It is a very good program.. actually there is a newer version coming out soon from what I have heard. It is probably best to wait until it comes out instead of having to pay the upgrade fee. I think it is Embird 2009 so it should be out this year. I am so excited about it because it is supposed to have new features.
Thanks for the tip about the shirt! That is a great idea to jsut take the pattern from a shirt that you know fits well.



JustcallmeHappy said:


> ToadStool- you are so not funny....
> I would rather take a few (at least 2) good craft/fabric stores over an outlet mall anyday!!


Well I have to drive an hour to get to a Hancocks or Joanns. I'm not a big clothing fabric so I get what you mean. Where is the closest fabric place near you?? I am just wondering because Gonzales is kinda out in the middle of no where.. to me at least. lol




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well it is a little big for her but that just means it will fit her next year! (I have really skinny kiddos) So I added the red ribbong and made a very simple bow where the flower xcould be pinned on with a safety pin. I think I like it better with just the ribbon but Juliet likes the flower.
> Here is her hamming er, posing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol


 It is gorgeous! I actually love it just as it is with the ribbon. I love  how you did that bow. I have no idea how to do that. It is really pretty, and so is she. She definitely looks  happy with it.



xdanielleax said:


> Thanks!!  It has a leopard appliques Mickey head on the front but you can't see it.


That is really pretty! I love the colors you chose. 
I have a Pochahontas dress almost exactly like that which I made in high school for myself. If only I was still as skinny as her! 


JUJU814 said:


> Here is an awesome reference sheet:
> http://www.rnkdistributing.com/reference.htm
> 
> I highly recommend Floriani stabilizer. It is a tad more pricey than others, but it is awesome. It changed my embroidery life!!! LOL I use mostly the fusible tear away and I LOVE it.
> 
> Julie


I second this! Floriani stabilizer seems to give me such better results than Sulky or any of the other brands I have tried. I just paid 20 bucks for the fusible tear away stabilizer. I hate paying that much, but I know it will be worth it. I am in love with their fusible polymesh. It is soo much better than the other brands I have tried. I helps me to be pucker free! Oh.. and another tip. Don't place the iron onto the stabilizer. I learned that at MP and it is really making a difference. I'm also in love with their super expensive embroidery thread. It looks like you stitched it with silk thread.


----------



## teresajoy

3huskymom said:


> Here's Hayleigh's Alice dress for the breakfast....I used the CarlaC precious dress pattern.


I just love that dress! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!


Gorgeous!!! I love the way you worked the blue Mickey fabric into it! It looks fantastic! 



aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.


It looks great Aimee! 



emcreative said:


> I did it!
> 
> Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!



Your daughter looks gorgeous in the dress!!! Good job! 



LisaZoe said:


> BTW - They offer to ship your order home for you if you end up buying more than you want to lug on your return trip.



Not that you have personal experience with that, right!?



JUJU814 said:


> Hi, My name is Julie and I think this is my first time posting in this thread. I am so amazed at all the beautiful items ya'll make for your little ones!
> 
> We are going to Disney next month and I'm dying to make some sundresses for my little girl. I have several patterns from YCMT and a bunch of Disney fabric that I actually bought LAST year to make and never got around to it.
> 
> I would love to try to make her a dress or two that sort of looks like a princess dress, but is just cotton fabric. I can follow any pattern, but making my own, that is another story!
> 
> There is a pattern on YCMT..I think it's a CarlaC "Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses" that I can make some "princessy" sundress sleeves with.
> 
> Now, can someone please try to tell me, in laymens terms, how to do little side aprons or scallop flouncy thing at the waist to make it "princessy"? Is there a pattern? Should I maybe get a princess pattern from simplicity or McCalls? I want to make this as simple as possible. I'd love to try to make her a cinderella and/or ariel or belle dress.
> 
> I'm probably putting WAY too much pressure on myself!
> 
> I don't want too many layers to the dress. We're going last week in August and it's going to be awefully hot. Last year she wore her store bought costumes twice and I almost fainted watching her walk around in them. Ugh! She loves to wear dresses so I'm thinking if I can make her these, she'll wear them instead.
> 
> Does anyone have any advise or can steer me in a good direction? Thanks!!!
> 
> Julie



 I was just at your site! 

I made Ariel's pink dress with the Portrait Peasant dress pattern. I just drew the swoops freehand the length I needed them and eyeballed how long they should be.  










Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some pictures I took recently, just cause I thought they were cute..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the week before the 4th, she is trying out a sweater my Aunt knit for her (size 6 months)



Oh, those are so cute!!! Your daughters are just adorable!!! 


goofyisinphilly said:


> I just had to share.  My DH bought me a better sewing machine tonite.  I got my first one at Christmas and it was the Brother LS-2125i.  It is horrible, not to mention you can't adjust the stitch width.  We'll I guess I complained one time too many.  He told me to go get my stuff we were going to buy a new machine.  I ended up with the Brother LS-590.  It is still a lower end machine but it sews great compared to the other.
> 
> Now I can really do some appliques before our trip!


Yeah!!!! Is that the Project Runway one?


revrob said:


> In my mind, I plan to make an Ariel version with a kind of sweetheart cut to the top, as well as a little bit of a point on the bottom of the bodice.  ALSO, on the bottom of the hem, I'm planning to make it come to a point in the middle  front and back so that it is shorter in the middle and longer on each side.  Then, I'm going to add about a 4" - 5" ruffle to the hem so that it looks kinda like Ariel's fin.  Does that make sense?
> I've made it 100 times in my mind - I need to finally sit down and stitch it out.



I do that too, but then I like to sketch them out. I should put all my sketches together somewhere, because I have papers all over! I think it was Aimeeg who had a sketchbook for her ideas, I need that!



jessica52877 said:


> I made Mike one year. I'll have to dig up a picture of it. I have it on my son but it was about 2 sizes too small (it wasn't for him) but it was super easy. My best friend also made one and she did hers a little different. They all turned out cute.
> 
> I am leaving town in the morning but hopefully once I get back I can find the pictures and draw out what I did. I have posted it in the past but no earthly idea which thread it would be on!
> 
> 
> Goodbye everyone! In the morning Dallas and I are heading to the sunshine state!! I didn't even pack a disney shirt. I am wondering if I should throw one in just in case.



I thought I remembered you making Mike! 

Have fun in Florida!! 





xdanielleax said:


> Thanks!!  It has a leopard appliques Mickey head on the front but you can't see it.


I love these!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

*Toadstool* said:


> It is gorgeous! I actually love it just as it is with the ribbon. I love  how you did that bow. I have no idea how to do that. It is really pretty, and so is she. She definitely looks  happy with it.



Actualy - the bow was really easy I took a length of ribbong long enogh to make the center loop and then looped it the other way to make a bigger loop, bring the end of the ribbong back to the center under the small loop. pinch the center together so you have a flat bow. I stitched the bow on just on the center small loop. - did that make sense?


----------



## JUJU814

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are not the best.  The sun made a wierd circle.  It is only 100 degrees here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:



This is just darling! Is there a pattern for a patchwork twirl dress? I've seen a skirt..would I just add the skirt to my bodice of choice?

I suppose someday I need to get my babylock evolve serviced so I can do some of this stuff, huh? Sigh....so little time!

I'm IMPRESSED with the patchwork!!! Very cool!

Julie


----------



## teresajoy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well it is a little big for her but that just means it will fit her next year! (I have really skinny kiddos) So I added the red ribbong and made a very simple bow where the flower xcould be pinned on with a safety pin. I think I like it better with just the ribbon but Juliet likes the flower.
> Here is her hamming er, posing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of all 3 girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and the advice.
> Carol



The dress looks wonderful!!! And, your daughters are beautiful! 



emcreative said:


> If the link doesn't work for you, try this:
> 
> http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/
> 
> and look for username "emcreative"
> 
> THANKS!!



I found a very cute baby with chocolate cake all over his face that I thought I'd vote for!


----------



## *Toadstool*

JUJU814 said:


> Hi, My name is Julie and I think this is my first time posting in this thread. I am so amazed at all the beautiful items ya'll make for your little ones!
> 
> We are going to Disney next month and I'm dying to make some sundresses for my little girl. I have several patterns from YCMT and a bunch of Disney fabric that I actually bought LAST year to make and never got around to it.
> 
> I would love to try to make her a dress or two that sort of looks like a princess dress, but is just cotton fabric. I can follow any pattern, but making my own, that is another story!
> 
> There is a pattern on YCMT..I think it's a CarlaC "Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses" that I can make some "princessy" sundress sleeves with.
> 
> Now, can someone please try to tell me, in laymens terms, how to do little side aprons or scallop flouncy thing at the waist to make it "princessy"? Is there a pattern? Should I maybe get a princess pattern from simplicity or McCalls? I want to make this as simple as possible. I'd love to try to make her a cinderella and/or ariel or belle dress.
> 
> I'm probably putting WAY too much pressure on myself!
> 
> I don't want too many layers to the dress. We're going last week in August and it's going to be awefully hot. Last year she wore her store bought costumes twice and I almost fainted watching her walk around in them. Ugh! She loves to wear dresses so I'm thinking if I can make her these, she'll wear them instead.
> 
> Does anyone have any advise or can steer me in a good direction? Thanks!!!
> 
> Julie


I was just looking at my patterns and saw this. I guess it would show you how to do the scallop flouncy thing. Is that what you are talking about?
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=25772615This pattern is actually a top and a skirt, so without the skirt it is just the green part that is connected to the top.


----------



## Tweevil

disneylovinfamily said:


> LOOK AT MY FABRIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this since it was posted here and finally found it.  It is not blue like I wanted, it is the pink print but I am so freaking excited.  I got 2 yards of it.  (now I just have to decide what to make)  I can't wait to see Roseanna in that fabric on Main Street!  It will be so hard to cut into.  I am thinking maybe a Vida with some appliques of castle and rides, but I am not sure.  I really need to think this one out so it is perfect!




Have ya'll found this fabric yet or the name of who makes it?  
Wondering... is it a japanese cotton or no?  I have been checking out the Kawaii sites and am seeing some really cool snow white, alice in wonderland and other stuff but not this print.  I can continue to look but was wondering if you already found it.  Let me know, I will continue to gander through the zillion fabric swatches.


----------



## sahm1000

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are not the best.  The sun made a wierd circle.  It is only 100 degrees here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:



Great job!  Very cute dress!



aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piping is not messed up. It's just the picture.



Awesome job Aimee!  I know you said that you had tension problems when  you did your appliques but I sure can't see it.  I love that pattern too.   This sounds like a strange question, but how wide do you think the straps are on it?  The elementary school that Grace will be attending requires the straps to be three fingers wide and I was just wondering if these are wide enough.  Kind of annoying since we live in Texas and it is so HOT here and all my girls wear all summer are tanks.  And it's hot here till Halloween!



emcreative said:


> I did it!
> 
> Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!



Great job!  The dress turned out great! And wow!  You did a zipper!  I am so  of them!  Emilee looks like she loves it!  Woohoo!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> ToadStool- Here it is- just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> now, obviously this is a large wall hanging, but this book also has twin quilts, it would be easy enough to square it off along the top and bottom and add bigger pieces to make it the size of the top of a bed and then add borders to give yourself however much length on the sides and top you want.
> 
> some pictures I took recently, just cause I thought they were cute..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the week before the 4th, she is trying out a sweater my Aunt knit for her (size 6 months)




Your girls are beautiful! 



revrob said:


> In my mind, I plan to make an Ariel version with a kind of sweetheart cut to the top, as well as a little bit of a point on the bottom of the bodice.  ALSO, on the bottom of the hem, I'm planning to make it come to a point in the middle  front and back so that it is shorter in the middle and longer on each side.  Then, I'm going to add about a 4" - 5" ruffle to the hem so that it looks kinda like Ariel's fin.  Does that make sense?
> I've made it 100 times in my mind - I need to finally sit down and stitch it out.



Hey Shannon!  Would you please get busy on this dress?  It sounds so cute and after you get it all figured out, can I copy it for my girls!!!  Just kidding - it does sound great though!  



emcreative said:


> Okay I can't confirm or deny that I "know" who this baby is...
> 
> ...BUT...
> 
> I KNOW this is the cutest and messiest baby in this contest, and his disboutiquer Momma would be FOREVER GREATFUL if you voted for him in this contest as she very very badly could use photo printing/a new camera!!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/you-say-messy-like-it-s-a-bad-thing--8857/



That is a very cute baby!  I voted!  Not that I know who the Mother is or anything !



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!  I really want to try this because I love the look of the Vida's but I am nervous about it since I have only sewn Carla C things.  It just sounds scary when you read that it doesn't have seam allowances and things.   Is it pretty self explanatory and easy to use once you receive this pattern?



This is actually a pretty straight forward pattern and not very difficult to put together.  The tracing thing isn't bad either.  Tom had a suggestion that if you taped two pencils together and used that to trace it gives you the seam allowance.  




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well it is a little big for her but that just means it will fit her next year! (I have really skinny kiddos) So I added the red ribbong and made a very simple bow where the flower xcould be pinned on with a safety pin. I think I like it better with just the ribbon but Juliet likes the flower.
> Here is her hamming er, posing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flower on the dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how big the skirt really is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of all 3 girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and the advice.
> Carol




It was a great dress before but your model made it fantastic!


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> Not that you have personal experience with that, right!?



What!  No way am I going to wait to have them ship the fabric once I have it in my hands.  Actually, although the store is just a bit over an hour drive away, I don't go often because the temptation is too great. I can usually do good but it takes a lot of will power... plus reminding myself that I already have more fabric than I'll likely use in a lifetime.


----------



## ibesue

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some pictures I took recently, just cause I thought they were cute..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the week before the 4th, she is trying out a sweater my Aunt knit for her (size 6 months)



So cute!!!  And omgosh how cute is your baby!!!  I don't think I remember seeing any of her since she was just a newborn!  



JUJU814 said:


> Hi! My name is Julie and I am the owner of Designs by Juju. I digitize a lot of applique so I think I can answer your question. To get a varying width for your satin stitch, you really want to use a column satin fill for ultimate control of your width, rather than a satin outline. If you need a "template" or guide first,  then do a satin stitch outline in black and then do the column fill over that, varying the width where you'd like to. Then, delete the black satin outline and voila..you even stitching where you want it and uniformity in width. Does that make sense? This is how I do my applique because espcially when you are dealing with so many satin lines, you must have the ability to taper the lines to make them look nice.
> 
> I am in absolute awe of the stuff you ladies make. Unfortunately, I don't get a whole lot of time to sew for my little girl because I'm busy digitizing! LOL I'm hoping to get some sundresses and perhaps a "summery" princess dress or two done by the end of next month for our Disney trip!
> 
> Julie



Oh, another celebrity!!!  I have a few of your designs!!!  



goofyisinphilly said:


> I just had to share.  My DH bought me a better sewing machine tonite.  I got my first one at Christmas and it was the Brother LS-2125i.  It is horrible, not to mention you can't adjust the stitch width.  We'll I guess I complained one time too many.  He told me to go get my stuff we were going to buy a new machine.  I ended up with the Brother LS-590.  It is still a lower end machine but it sews great compared to the other.
> 
> Now I can really do some appliques before our trip!



NICE!!!



revrob said:


> When I saw your user name, the first thing I thought was, "HEY!  I wonder if that's JUJU!"  WELCOME!  So glad to have you here!



Shannon, I thought the same thing!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Shannon, since you posted this I have a question- and I LOVE this, and sleeping beauty is DDs favorite, you said this is the simply sweet, but the bodice piece looks like its in 3 pieces across the front and the simply sweet is only 2 (front and back)
> and you have a princess line (with the v in the front) rather than straight across- so did you make a fair amount of modifications to the SS?



Since Shannon has answered you, I will show you my attempt at Little Bo Peep last year.  I just cut out a triangle, hemed the edges and fused it to the fabric.  Same with the polka dots on the skirt!    You should have seen DD cutting out all those little circles!  Okay, sorry this is the best picture I have of it in photobucket.    You really can't see the front?  And I am sure I have one with miss molly as the little lamb.







emcreative said:


> Okay I can't confirm or deny that I "know" who this baby is...
> 
> ...BUT...
> 
> I KNOW this is the cutest and messiest baby in this contest, and his disboutiquer Momma would be FOREVER GREATFUL if you voted for him in this contest as she very very badly could use photo printing/a new camera!!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/you-say-messy-like-it-s-a-bad-thing--8857/



I saw how cute & messy he was, but it would not let me log in and now I can't see any part of it.  So maybe my vote did count?  But what a cutie pie!!



jessica52877 said:


> I am leaving town in the morning but hopefully once I get back I can find the pictures and draw out what I did. I have posted it in the past but no earthly idea which thread it would be on!
> 
> 
> Goodbye everyone! In the morning Dallas and I are heading to the sunshine state!! I didn't even pack a disney shirt. I am wondering if I should throw one in just in case.



Have a great time!  I am leaving tomorrow for a few days, but I will take the lap top, so no one has to miss me!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well it is a little big for her but that just means it will fit her next year! (I have really skinny kiddos) So I added the red ribbong and made a very simple bow where the flower xcould be pinned on with a safety pin. I think I like it better with just the ribbon but Juliet likes the flower.
> Here is her hamming er, posing...
> twirling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and the advice.
> Carol



So cute and you can tell she loves it!  So when will you be starting the ones for the other girls???  



Tweevil said:


> Have ya'll found this fabric yet or the name of who makes it?
> Wondering... is it a japanese cotton or no?  I have been checking out the Kawaii sites and am seeing some really cool snow white, alice in wonderland and other stuff but not this print.  I can continue to look but was wondering if you already found it.  Let me know, I will continue to gander through the zillion fabric swatches.



Okay, every time I see this fabric I think about my DD.  Her DH is in the Navy and he needs to pick new orders.  They are seriously thinking of Japan.  Is it wrong for me to think about fabric when this decision has to be made??  And I would just have to go visit her and hit the fabric stores.  I could send photos back and then just have her ship it to me from the base.  NO expensive shipping costs.... don't have to rely on others to order it...
NO, I want them to stay in the US, don't I????  LOL


----------



## teresajoy

Tweevil said:


> Have ya'll found this fabric yet or the name of who makes it?
> Wondering... is it a japanese cotton or no?  I have been checking out the Kawaii sites and am seeing some really cool snow white, alice in wonderland and other stuff but not this print.  I can continue to look but was wondering if you already found it.  Let me know, I will continue to gander through the zillion fabric swatches.



No, we haven't figured out who make it, or found it yet. So, keep on a lookin!  



LisaZoe said:


> What!  No way am I going to wait to have them ship the fabric once I have it in my hands.  Actually, although the store is just a bit over an hour drive away, I don't go often because the temptation is too great. I can usually do good but it takes a lot of will power... plus reminding myself that I already have more fabric than I'll likely use in a lifetime.



 I can understand that!!! I love just looking at my fabric and touching it after I get it. I think it would drive me crazy to have to wait for it too!   I wish we had a great fabric store like that around us! 



ibesue said:


> So cute!!!  And omgosh how cute is your baby!!!  I don't think I remember seeing any of her since she was just a newborn!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, another celebrity!!!  I have a few of your designs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon, I thought the same thing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Since Shannon has answered you, I will show you my attempt at Little Bo Peep last year.  I just cut out a triangle, hemed the edges and fused it to the fabric.  Same with the polka dots on the skirt!    You should have seen DD cutting out all those little circles!  Okay, sorry this is the best picture I have of it in photobucket.    You really can't see the front?  And I am sure I have one with miss molly as the little lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, every time I see this fabric I think about my DD.  Her DH is in the Navy and he needs to pick new orders.  They are seriously thinking of Japan.  Is it wrong for me to think about fabric when this decision has to be made??  And I would just have to go visit her and hit the fabric stores.  I could send photos back and then just have her ship it to me from the base.  NO expensive shipping costs.... don't have to rely on others to order it...
> NO, I want them to stay in the US, don't I????  LOL



Such a cute Bo Peep! 

Too funny about Japan!!! That would be fun to go fabric shopping over there though!


----------



## ibesue

teresajoy said:


> Such a cute Bo Peep!
> 
> Too funny about Japan!!! That would be fun to go fabric shopping over there though!



I would share with my disboutiquer's!!    Yesterday she wanted to stay in San Diego, tonight she said Japan again.  So she can be 2 hours away or near all the fabric stores.....  Just kidding, I would like her to stay in SD!!


----------



## troijka

Hi All,
I was wondering if anyone had a picture of hte castle that is good for an applique???  I guess I am thinking of someting somewhat drawn...I'm not sure.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!
Christi


----------



## snubie

emcreative said:


> I did it!
> 
> Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!



GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## aimeeg

Shannon, 

Normally the straps on the Anna are a little more narrow. I made these wider on purpose. I made them the same length as the last Anna I did for Sophee and guess what . . . I cannot get the dress over her head! I have rip the straps out and do it over. Anyway the straps on this dress are 2 inches wide but not for long! LOL


----------



## ncmomof2

JUJU814 said:


> This is just darling! Is there a pattern for a patchwork twirl dress? I've seen a skirt..would I just add the skirt to my bodice of choice?
> 
> I suppose someday I need to get my babylock evolve serviced so I can do some of this stuff, huh? Sigh....so little time!
> 
> I'm IMPRESSED with the patchwork!!! Very cool!
> 
> Julie



I don't really use patterns.  Just add a bodice to what you normally do with a twirl.  It took a long time but it was worth it!


----------



## xdanielleax

teresajoy said:


> I made Ariel's pink dress with the Portrait Peasant dress pattern. I just drew the swoops freehand the length I needed them and eyeballed how long they should be.



I love this!!!  The colors are perfect.  Ariel's pink dress was always one of my favorites


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> This is just darling! Is there a pattern for a patchwork twirl dress? I've seen a skirt..would I just add the skirt to my bodice of choice?
> 
> I suppose someday I need to get my babylock evolve serviced so I can do some of this stuff, huh? Sigh....so little time!
> 
> I'm IMPRESSED with the patchwork!!! Very cool!
> 
> Julie



YES!  That babylock is a fabulous machine!  You'd be really happy when you put that gal to work!  Couldn't live without my babylock serger.



sahm1000 said:


> Hey Shannon!  Would you please get busy on this dress?  It sounds so cute and after you get it all figured out, can I copy it for my girls!!!  Just kidding - it does sound great though!



Well, it just so happens that I'll be working on this today!  I hope to have a version ready quickly.


----------



## InkspressYourself

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> Here is the final row, 96 blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are not the best.  The sun made a wierd circle.  It is only 100 degrees here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:



That is so gorgeous.  I've never made a dress like this, but you make me want to try.


----------



## minnie2

One of my GF is an Esthatician (sp?) and her DH is a cosmetologist.  They are in the process of opening a Spa and she wants me to make them custom Aprons. Problem is I need sturdy fabric that can handle the chemicals and all the washing.  I am not sure quilters cotton would be right?  Any suggestions of a sturdy material?

She said she wants 3 in black and 2 just fun prints  but one has to be bright pink

My main dilemma besides the fabric is it would just be so much cheaper to buy aprons and I can embroider what she wants on them.  I actually told her that but she said she wants customs and to help get the word out about my stuff.  She is a doll!    I know bad sales person I am but she is my friend and I don't wat her to be disappointed in them...


----------



## 2cutekidz

minnie2 said:


> One of my GF is an Esthatician (sp?) and her DH is a cosmetologist.  They are in the process of opening a Spa and she wants me to make them custom Aprons. Problem is I need sturdy fabric that can handle the chemicals and all the washing.  I am not sure quilters cotton would be right?  Any suggestions of a sturdy material?
> 
> She said she wants 3 in black and 2 just fun prints  but one has to be bright pink
> 
> My main dilemma besides the fabric is it would just be so much cheaper to buy aprons and I can embroider what she wants on them.  I actually told her that but she said she wants customs and to help get the word out about my stuff.  She is a doll!    I know bad sales person I am but she is my friend and I don't wat her to be disappointed in them...



Maybe a decorators weight fabric?


----------



## minnie2

troijka said:


> Hi All,
> I was wondering if anyone had a picture of hte castle that is good for an applique???  I guess I am thinking of someting somewhat drawn...I'm not sure.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!
> Christi


Heather has an adorable emb design of the castle!!!!
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=27650631
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=27278655


----------



## snubie

minnie2 said:


> One of my GF is an Esthatician (sp?) and her DH is a cosmetologist.  They are in the process of opening a Spa and she wants me to make them custom Aprons. Problem is I need sturdy fabric that can handle the chemicals and all the washing.  I am not sure quilters cotton would be right?  Any suggestions of a sturdy material?
> 
> She said she wants 3 in black and 2 just fun prints  but one has to be bright pink
> 
> My main dilemma besides the fabric is it would just be so much cheaper to buy aprons and I can embroider what she wants on them.  I actually told her that but she said she wants customs and to help get the word out about my stuff.  She is a doll!    I know bad sales person I am but she is my friend and I don't wat her to be disappointed in them...





2cutekidz said:


> Maybe a decorators weight fabric?



That was my thought as well.  Maybe look in the home dec fabric - there are some really pretty prints available.
You will do a fabulous job whatever you decide to do.


----------



## lovesdumbo

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!  I really want to try this because I love the look of the Vida's but I am nervous about it since I have only sewn Carla C things.  It just sounds scary when you read that it doesn't have seam allowances and things.   Is it pretty self explanatory and easy to use once you receive this pattern?


The instructions on the Vida aren't great but making the Vida is actually pretty easy.  The only part I had a bit of trouble with was figuring out which way to put in the side panels but I think it would only work one way.  I used a product available in the interfacing section of JoAnns to trace the pattern onto-I think it is called pattern ease.  I first used a colored pencil to outline the right size on the actual paper pattern so it would be easier to see when I traced it.  Then after I had it all traced onto the pattern ease I used a ruler to add a 1/4 inch seam allowance.  You can purchase a special double pencil to do both lines at once or if your Tom you can just tape 2 pencils together.

It really isn't too bad-you should give it a try!!!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> and one of all 3 girls...



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Yes, it is just another day at work.  My PT job is now a FT job and it is all I do.
Sorry no sewing for me.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Toadstool- The closest places are in Baton Rouge.


----------



## LisaZoe

ibesue said:


> Okay, every time I see this fabric I think about my DD.  Her DH is in the Navy and he needs to pick new orders.  They are seriously thinking of Japan.  Is it wrong for me to think about fabric when this decision has to be made??  And I would just have to go visit her and hit the fabric stores.  I could send photos back and then just have her ship it to me from the base.  NO expensive shipping costs.... don't have to rely on others to order it...
> NO, I want them to stay in the US, don't I????  LOL



Yes you want them to stay closer but I think you're just seeing the 'silver lining' if they move to Japan. 



teresajoy said:


> I can understand that!!! I love just looking at my fabric and touching it after I get it. I think it would drive me crazy to have to wait for it too!   I wish we had a great fabric store like that around us!



It's awful! When I order online, I hate when it takes more than a couple days for them to send the fabric out. Waiting 2-3 days for Priority is bad enough.  Anyone remember when the usual time for delivery of something ordered through the mail was 4-6 weeks!



troijka said:


> Hi All,
> I was wondering if anyone had a picture of hte castle that is good for an applique???  I guess I am thinking of someting somewhat drawn...I'm not sure.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!
> Christi



I did this one once. I tried to keep it simple but still look right.








minnie2 said:


> One of my GF is an Esthatician (sp?) and her DH is a cosmetologist.  They are in the process of opening a Spa and she wants me to make them custom Aprons. Problem is I need sturdy fabric that can handle the chemicals and all the washing.  I am not sure quilters cotton would be right?  Any suggestions of a sturdy material?
> 
> She said she wants 3 in black and 2 just fun prints  but one has to be bright pink
> 
> My main dilemma besides the fabric is it would just be so much cheaper to buy aprons and I can embroider what she wants on them.  I actually told her that but she said she wants customs and to help get the word out about my stuff.  She is a doll!    I know bad sales person I am but she is my friend and I don't wat her to be disappointed in them...



Michael Miller makes many of their prints in laminated cotton. I've never seen it so it might be too stiff for an apron. I do think the idea of home dec fabric might be good.


----------



## woodkins

minnie2 said:


> One of my GF is an Esthatician (sp?) and her DH is a cosmetologist.  They are in the process of opening a Spa and she wants me to make them custom Aprons. Problem is I need sturdy fabric that can handle the chemicals and all the washing.  I am not sure quilters cotton would be right?  Any suggestions of a sturdy material?
> 
> She said she wants 3 in black and 2 just fun prints  but one has to be bright pink
> 
> My main dilemma besides the fabric is it would just be so much cheaper to buy aprons and I can embroider what she wants on them.  I actually told her that but she said she wants customs and to help get the word out about my stuff.  She is a doll!    I know bad sales person I am but she is my friend and I don't wat her to be disappointed in them...



I would think a twill would work well (like a denim weight). Maybe even a colored denim?


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the twirl factor:



Oh, love the twirl factor.  Good job.



aimeeg said:


>



Awesome.  I love it when you guys do the lesser known characters, and especially the villans.



emcreative said:


> I did it!
> 
> Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!



Looks good, and she looks very happy with it.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> twirling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and the advice.
> Carol



Another one with awesome twirl factor.  great job, and love the pic of the 3 girls.  They are all so cute.


----------



## InkspressYourself

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> ToadStool- Here it is- just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, obviously this is a large wall hanging, but this book also has twin quilts, it would be easy enough to square it off along the top and bottom and add bigger pieces to make it the size of the top of a bed and then add borders to give yourself however much length on the sides and top you want.
> 
> some pictures I took recently, just cause I thought they were cute..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the week before the 4th, she is trying out a sweater my Aunt knit for her (size 6 months)


I love the quilt wall hanging.  I'm going to search this thread again to see what book you said it was in.  Cute kids too.  I love the knit sweater.



goofyisinphilly said:


> I just had to share.  My DH bought me a better sewing machine tonite.  I got my first one at Christmas and it was the Brother LS-2125i.  It is horrible, not to mention you can't adjust the stitch width.  We'll I guess I complained one time too many.  He told me to go get my stuff we were going to buy a new machine.  I ended up with the Brother LS-590.  It is still a lower end machine but it sews great compared to the other.
> 
> Now I can really do some appliques before our trip!


 Congratulations.  Have fun with your new machine.

And I'm so excited for myself, this was my first multi quote!


----------



## JUJU814

Taking the plunge!!!!

Well, I've been a lurker for over a year since our last Disney trip. So very envious of all you ladies do. I have long desired to sew some simple sundresses for my dd and as I already mentioned, we're going back in August.

Last summer, I bought a TON of disney fabric. Oh, I bidded and bidded on ebay for the great minnie dots, got all sorts of dis princess fabric..and never used it! 

We have sort of a housekeeper/nanny that helps me three days a week so I can digitize, and she's been away in Brazil almost a month. All my fabric is in storage. Today is her first day back, and she's just so darn good for me! She said "ok julie, let's go get that fabric!" I would have just procrastinated.

I'll try to take a pic of what I have to work with when I get back.

How hard can this be? I can do a few SIMPLE sundresses right??? TIME is the main issue!

Julie


----------



## troijka

LisaZoe said:


> Yes you want them to stay closer but I think you're just seeing the 'silver lining' if they move to Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> It's awful! When I order online, I hate when it takes more than a couple days for them to send the fabric out. Waiting 2-3 days for Priority is bad enough.  Anyone remember when the usual time for delivery of something ordered through the mail was 4-6 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> I did this one once. I tried to keep it simple but still look right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Miller makes many of their prints in laminated cotton. I've never seen it so it might be too stiff for an apron. I do think the idea of home dec fabric might be good.




THANK YOU FOR THE CASTLE LISA!!! This is EXACTLY what I was looking for!!!!!!!!


----------



## troijka

Hi All,
UGH!!!!!  I need a littel pixie dust sprinkled my way!  I have been working on four feliz dresses for my daughters and nieces for our upcoming trip.  YUCK!!!  Let me just say: a) Never did the Feliz before.  Time consuming, time consuming, time consuming! B) It is Bor-ing to do the same steps FOUR TIMES!!!! c) I hand appliqued the fron panel (which I have never done before) and that was a killer in and of itself.  I am hoping to get these finished today, so I can put them away and do something that is quick and easy and give IMMEDIATE GRATIFICATION!!! I feel like I have been looking at them forever!

WHEW!  Had to get that off my chest! LOL


----------



## Mirb1214

WOO HOO !!!   I AM SO EXCITED !!  (Can you tell??)  I have to share my excitement w/ ya'll b/c NO ONE I know understands it.  I got 1.3 yards of Toy Story fabric on ebay last Friday and now I just got 1 more yard !!  I only need a little more (I think) and I will have enough to do my simply sweet and easy fit pants for DD3 for our upcoming trip.

Thanks for letting me share my excitement!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

troijka said:


> Hi All,
> UGH!!!!!  I need a littel pixie dust sprinkled my way!  I have been working on four feliz dresses for my daughters and nieces for our upcoming trip.  YUCK!!!  Let me just say: a) Never did the Feliz before.  Time consuming, time consuming, time consuming! B) It is Bor-ing to do the same steps FOUR TIMES!!!! c) I hand appliqued the fron panel (which I have never done before) and that was a killer in and of itself.  I am hoping to get these finished today, so I can put them away and do something that is quick and easy and give IMMEDIATE GRATIFICATION!!! I feel like I have been looking at them forever!
> 
> WHEW!  Had to get that off my chest! LOL



Here's your pixie dust 

I can so sympathize about doing multiples of the same thing. I've only done the Feliz one at a time but I've had to do 4-5 of the same applique in the past and it gets so boring. I'm always ready to move on to something totally new once I get a project like that done. Your work will be worth it, though, and the photos of all the girls in their dresses will be priceless.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Hello Ladies!
I am going to try and join the ranks of you amazing sewers! I have made quite a few things for the kids for past trips and special occassions but I am still learning. The outfits on this thread are so beautiful!

I am hoping that someone might be able to help me. I am trying to sew today and my sewing machine seems to be having a problem. I had the bobbin case replaced recently because the old one broke. I am trying to thread the machine and it will not catch the bobbin thread. It is threaded correctly but when you bring the needle down to catch the thread the bobbin doesn't move at all. It is so frustrating! I called the place that replaced the bobbin but they said they can't help me unless I bring it in. I don't really have time for that. Does anyone here have any idea what I can do to fix this? I have a Singer 6038 if that helps. Thank you so much. I really appreciate any help that anyone has.


----------



## TinaLala

Julie - WELCOME!  I understand where you're coming from, two years ago I lurked and then I jumped in and made princess dresses for my girls and it has dominoed since then.  I'm not as AMAZING as these ladies are and I don't applique or digitize, but I think it's all in how it makes you feel after an outfit is done.  The sense of accomplishment and pride you feel when you child is wearing something you made!!

Eyore/Toadstool - that castle is awesome!!  What a great idea!

Ncmomof2 - SWEET!  I love the twirl factor!  You're right about that last row.  I made Christmas skirts for the girls last year and the last row for DD10 was like 125 of endless red/green/white squares.  Then I added lace to the bottom and I thought I was going to have to kill myself.

Aimeeg - I LOVE Alice in Wonderland so the Queen of Hearts is super cute!

emcreative - that outfit came out wonderfully!  At least she still lets you make outfits like that for her.  DD10 won't even let me do anything this year.

So I went to Joanne's the other day to get fabric for DD10 to make a stripe skirt - she could pick whatever she wanted (I had a GC so I wasn't paying for it) So guess what she picks - Pink camoflage with SKULLS!!!  - I'm like WHAT??  First she hates pink and second when did the skulls come into fashion - "Mom, you are so out of fashion," she says to me of course with one hand on her hip.  So we compromised on the fabric - pink camoflage with skulls, pink sparkles, hot pink skulls and pink with black dots and I apologize for hot having pictures, I can't find my camera.  Oh did I mention it was $25 in fabric - hello I could have bought the skirt for that much.  So I cut out the stripes, pinned it all together and asked her about a ruffle, but she 'has to see it' in order to 'feel' if it will look right. HELLO?  Who the heck is this kid?  I understand I'm the parent, but I wasn trying to let her pick it out herself - trust me this fabric wasn't the original skulls she wanted what we picked was a compromise so you can imagine.  I'll post pictures when we're done and I can find my camera.  I think I'm going to make a matching headband to complete the outfit.


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Okay I can't confirm or deny that I "know" who this baby is...
> 
> ...BUT...
> 
> I KNOW this is the cutest and messiest baby in this contest, and his disboutiquer Momma would be FOREVER GREATFUL if you voted for him in this contest as she very very badly could use photo printing/a new camera!!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/you-say-messy-like-it-s-a-bad-thing--8857/



That is the cutest messy baby I've ever seen!!!    That baby got my vote


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Tweevil said:


> I went to my WM today and they totally changed it all around.  There is NO more fabric to speak of - just fat quarters.  It is a bummer because the next one is about an hour away...
> 
> HTH



I'm so afraid of this happening, here.  Ours is pretty new, and we are a small town.  The fabric department is always deserted when I go.  I hope that there are enough people like me coming in to purchase every once and a while, but I'm no big spender and I can't single-handedly buy enough fabric to keep them afloat.  



*Toadstool* said:


> I was just looking at my patterns and saw this. I guess it would show you how to do the scallop flouncy thing. Is that what you are talking about?
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=25772615This pattern is actually a top and a skirt, so without the skirt it is just the green part that is connected to the top.



That is an adorable pattern!  



troijka said:


> Hi All,
> UGH!!!!!  I need a littel pixie dust sprinkled my way!  I have been working on four feliz dresses for my daughters and nieces for our upcoming trip.  YUCK!!!  Let me just say: a) Never did the Feliz before.  Time consuming, time consuming, time consuming! B) It is Bor-ing to do the same steps FOUR TIMES!!!! c) I hand appliqued the fron panel (which I have never done before) and that was a killer in and of itself.  I am hoping to get these finished today, so I can put them away and do something that is quick and easy and give IMMEDIATE GRATIFICATION!!! I feel like I have been looking at them forever!
> 
> WHEW!  Had to get that off my chest! LOL



Wow!  That's a big undertaking, indeed!  They will be so beautiful when you're done, though.  Just keep imagining those sweet little girls walking around the park in their pretty ruffly dresses.  It will be worth it, I promise you.


----------



## Piper

Mirb1214 said:


> WOO HOO !!! I AM SO EXCITED !! (Can you tell??) I have to share my excitement w/ ya'll b/c NO ONE I know understands it. I got 1.3 yards of Toy Story fabric on ebay last Friday and now I just got 1 more yard !! I only need a little more (I think) and I will have enough to do my simply sweet and easy fit pants for DD3 for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement!!!!


 

It sounds like you may already have enough with 2 1/3 yards.  A size 3 doesn't take a lot of material.  You can always use a solid material to line the bodice with if you don't have quite enough.


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> Taking the plunge!!!!
> 
> Well, I've been a lurker for over a year since our last Disney trip. So very envious of all you ladies do. I have long desired to sew some simple sundresses for my dd and as I already mentioned, we're going back in August.
> 
> Last summer, I bought a TON of disney fabric. Oh, I bidded and bidded on ebay for the great minnie dots, got all sorts of dis princess fabric..and never used it!
> 
> We have sort of a housekeeper/nanny that helps me three days a week so I can digitize, and she's been away in Brazil almost a month. All my fabric is in storage. Today is her first day back, and she's just so darn good for me! She said "ok julie, let's go get that fabric!" I would have just procrastinated.
> 
> I'll try to take a pic of what I have to work with when I get back.
> 
> How hard can this be? I can do a few SIMPLE sundresses right??? TIME is the main issue!
> 
> Julie



YOU CAN DO IT!  Congrats on pulling out the fabric - that's the first step!  I can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## Mirb1214

Piper said:


> It sounds like you may already have enough with 2 1/3 yards.  A size 3 doesn't take a lot of material.  You can always use a solid material to line the bodice with if you don't have quite enough.



Thanks for bringing that to my attention.  I just looked at the patterns and added the yardage up but of course it was for a range of sizes.

I may need to go ahead and lay all my pieces out to see if I need more or not.  I would hate to spend so much money on shipping and then have WAY to much!


----------



## Mirb1214

Piper said:


> It sounds like you may already have enough with 2 1/3 yards.  A size 3 doesn't take a lot of material.  You can always use a solid material to line the bodice with if you don't have quite enough.



Now I have a question. . .On Carla C's patterns, does she count the lining as part of the yardage?  I had planned on using a solid to line anyway so I may actually already have enough if she counts the lining in the yardage.


----------



## minnie2

LisaZoe said:


> Michael Miller makes many of their prints in laminated cotton. I've never seen it so it might be too stiff for an apron. I do think the idea of home dec fabric might be good.


Thanks I will look at the Deco fabric.  Tha is what my 1st thought was too.  I will also check out the laminated stuff it can't hurt...

Thanks for everyone's help!



woodkins said:


> I would think a twill would work well (like a denim weight). Maybe even a colored denim?


Thanks!



TinaLala said:


> Julie - WELCOME!  I understand where you're coming from, two years ago I lurked and then I jumped in and made princess dresses for my girls and it has dominoed since then.  I'm not as AMAZING as these ladies are and I don't applique or digitize, but I think it's all in how it makes you feel after an outfit is done.  The sense of accomplishment and pride you feel when you child is wearing something you made!!
> 
> Eyore/Toadstool - that castle is awesome!!  What a great idea!
> 
> Ncmomof2 - SWEET!  I love the twirl factor!  You're right about that last row.  I made Christmas skirts for the girls last year and the last row for DD10 was like 125 of endless red/green/white squares.  Then I added lace to the bottom and I thought I was going to have to kill myself.
> 
> Aimeeg - I LOVE Alice in Wonderland so the Queen of Hearts is super cute!
> 
> emcreative - that outfit came out wonderfully!  At least she still lets you make outfits like that for her.  DD10 won't even let me do anything this year.
> 
> So I went to Joanne's the other day to get fabric for DD10 to make a stripe skirt - she could pick whatever she wanted (I had a GC so I wasn't paying for it) So guess what she picks - Pink camoflage with SKULLS!!!  - I'm like WHAT??  First she hates pink and second when did the skulls come into fashion - "Mom, you are so out of fashion," she says to me of course with one hand on her hip.  So we compromised on the fabric - pink camoflage with skulls, pink sparkles, hot pink skulls and pink with black dots and I apologize for hot having pictures, I can't find my camera.  Oh did I mention it was $25 in fabric - hello I could have bought the skirt for that much.  So I cut out the stripes, pinned it all together and asked her about a ruffle, but she 'has to see it' in order to 'feel' if it will look right. HELLO?  Who the heck is this kid?  I understand I'm the parent, but I wasn trying to let her pick it out herself - trust me this fabric wasn't the original skulls she wanted what we picked was a compromise so you can imagine.  I'll post pictures when we're done and I can find my camera.  I think I'm going to make a matching headband to complete the outfit.


Youp skulls and camo are in for that age...  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## LisaZoe

Mirb1214 said:


> Now I have a question. . .On Carla C's patterns, does she count the lining as part of the yardage?  I had planned on using a solid to line anyway so I may actually already have enough if she counts the lining in the yardage.



I don't have that pattern but usually the lining would be included in the yardage unless it is specifically listed with a separate yardage amount.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

I have a question:  My 4-year-old boy loves wearing a blazer suit coat.  He just outgrew one he had that he would have worn everyday if I let him.  I was thinking about making him a new one, but the Simplicity pattern I picked up (3708) looks rediculously insane.  It says it's "easy-to-sew", but to that I say "bologna".  It calls for shoulder-pads and suit lining, and all these fancy things that we don't need to do on just a fun coat for him to wear.  Has anyone ever made one before, and if so, what pattern did you use?  I was wondering about converting the bowling shirt pattern into one, somehow, but I could use some help.  I don't know, it was a fun idea, but maybe it's just too much of an undertaking.  Any advice / suggestions???


----------



## NiniMorris

Mirb1214 said:


> Now I have a question. . .On Carla C's patterns, does she count the lining as part of the yardage?  I had planned on using a solid to line anyway so I may actually already have enough if she counts the lining in the yardage.



On a simply sweet...the lining and underlining are listed seperate from the fashion fabric... hope that helps...

Nini


----------



## xdanielleax

Can anyone tell me how to make the shoulder/collar piece for Belle's yellow dress?  I am making Violette a Simply Sweet version but don't know how to do the collar with the button in the middle.  Thanks!


----------



## sahm1000

aimeeg said:


> Shannon,
> 
> Normally the straps on the Anna are a little more narrow. I made these wider on purpose. I made them the same length as the last Anna I did for Sophee and guess what . . . I cannot get the dress over her head! I have rip the straps out and do it over. Anyway the straps on this dress are 2 inches wide but not for long! LOL



Thanks for that info Aimee!  I think it was me that asked that question, but maybe Shannon did too.  I think two inches would work for straps - three of my fingers is about two inches!  Yeah!



revrob said:


> Well, it just so happens that I'll be working on this today!  I hope to have a version ready quickly.



Woohoo!  Can't wait to see it!




minnie2 said:


> One of my GF is an Esthatician (sp?) and her DH is a cosmetologist.  They are in the process of opening a Spa and she wants me to make them custom Aprons. Problem is I need sturdy fabric that can handle the chemicals and all the washing.  I am not sure quilters cotton would be right?  Any suggestions of a sturdy material?
> 
> She said she wants 3 in black and 2 just fun prints  but one has to be bright pink
> 
> My main dilemma besides the fabric is it would just be so much cheaper to buy aprons and I can embroider what she wants on them.  I actually told her that but she said she wants customs and to help get the word out about my stuff.  She is a doll!    I know bad sales person I am but she is my friend and I don't wat her to be disappointed in them...



Like so many others have already said, I think the decorators fabric would be great and you can find fun and funky (for the pink) prints.



troijka said:


> Hi All,
> UGH!!!!!  I need a littel pixie dust sprinkled my way!  I have been working on four feliz dresses for my daughters and nieces for our upcoming trip.  YUCK!!!  Let me just say: a) Never did the Feliz before.  Time consuming, time consuming, time consuming! B) It is Bor-ing to do the same steps FOUR TIMES!!!! c) I hand appliqued the fron panel (which I have never done before) and that was a killer in and of itself.  I am hoping to get these finished today, so I can put them away and do something that is quick and easy and give IMMEDIATE GRATIFICATION!!! I feel like I have been looking at them forever!
> 
> WHEW!  Had to get that off my chest! LOL



I feel your pain!  With three girls I get so tired of making the same thing over and over and over.  But I like having them dressed alike and I know the time is coming when they won't do this so in the meantime I'll suck it up!  Good luck with the Feliz!




Mirb1214 said:


> WOO HOO !!!   I AM SO EXCITED !!  (Can you tell??)  I have to share my excitement w/ ya'll b/c NO ONE I know understands it.  I got 1.3 yards of Toy Story fabric on ebay last Friday and now I just got 1 more yard !!  I only need a little more (I think) and I will have enough to do my simply sweet and easy fit pants for DD3 for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement!!!!




I love scoring fabric!  Congratulations!


----------



## bear_mom

So my almost 10 year old wants an American Girl birthday party this year and I have been trying to plan this out in my head and keep the cost somewhat down. I can't find anything really inexpensive to give out in the goody bags and need a craft (she loves to do crafts at her parties). I think I cam up with an idea, tell me what you think:

I found directions for an 18" doll sleeping bag online that doesn't look too hard. Then I could have the girls make pillows during the party (I would have the fabric already cut out). I have to make sure my mom will be here to help with the sewing (she is a wonderful seamstress). 

WDYT?

Emily


----------



## aimeeg

TinaLala said:


> Julie - WELCOME!  I understand where you're coming from, two years ago I lurked and then I jumped in and made princess dresses for my girls and it has dominoed since then.  I'm not as AMAZING as these ladies are and I don't applique or digitize, but I think it's all in how it makes you feel after an outfit is done.  The sense of accomplishment and pride you feel when you child is wearing something you made!!
> 
> Eyore/Toadstool - that castle is awesome!!  What a great idea!
> 
> Ncmomof2 - SWEET!  I love the twirl factor!  You're right about that last row.  I made Christmas skirts for the girls last year and the last row for DD10 was like 125 of endless red/green/white squares.  Then I added lace to the bottom and I thought I was going to have to kill myself.
> 
> Aimeeg - I LOVE Alice in Wonderland so the Queen of Hearts is super cute!
> 
> emcreative - that outfit came out wonderfully!  At least she still lets you make outfits like that for her.  DD10 won't even let me do anything this year.
> 
> So I went to Joanne's the other day to get fabric for DD10 to make a stripe skirt - she could pick whatever she wanted (I had a GC so I wasn't paying for it) So guess what she picks - Pink camoflage with SKULLS!!!  - I'm like WHAT??  First she hates pink and second when did the skulls come into fashion - "Mom, you are so out of fashion," she says to me of course with one hand on her hip.  So we compromised on the fabric - pink camoflage with skulls, pink sparkles, hot pink skulls and pink with black dots and I apologize for hot having pictures, I can't find my camera.  Oh did I mention it was $25 in fabric - hello I could have bought the skirt for that much.  So I cut out the stripes, pinned it all together and asked her about a ruffle, but she 'has to see it' in order to 'feel' if it will look right. HELLO?  Who the heck is this kid?  I understand I'm the parent, but I wasn trying to let her pick it out herself - trust me this fabric wasn't the original skulls she wanted what we picked was a compromise so you can imagine.  I'll post pictures when we're done and I can find my camera.  I think I'm going to make a matching headband to complete the outfit.



Thank you for the compliment. I love Alice too! 

I also have to say your fabric store story gave me a nice chuckle. If it makes you feel any better I took my two DD's- 5 and 3 to Jo Ann's today. They had an all out alley cat fight. The little one scratched the big one. They hid in the fabric and then knocked bolts on the floor. Then to top the trip off my DD3 could not "hold it" anymore and peed in the cutting line!!!! After my trip today I would gladly pick pink skulls!!! LOL 

I can't wait to see what you and your DD make together. I think it is great that you can do that together. I hope my girls will still want to sew with me when they are your daughters age.


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> Sorry nothing is modeled but you get the idea.
> 
> These are customs for a 12 year old. I felt I need to be careful about how whimsical I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not love the shorts but I am not a fan of deco denim in the first place. She will coordinate with the little girls and I think she will like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are The Muppets. I am really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> I really love these; they're great!
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've been working on over the weekend and yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to hide this from my son, he'll want a buzz lightyear just like this one
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I need a quick and easy project, so I have been making purses.
> 
> A monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directions are in my blog, link is in my signature.
> 
> I have been loving looking at all the new creations! I am getting lots of ideas and it is good thing Megan is not here because she would want me to make it all for her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super cute; I'm going to have to check our the directions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixeegrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sooo want to make one of these. Yours is adorable!!!! Any tips on setting my serger to do a rolled hem? Still don't know how and I  no longer have the manual. It is a 4 thread if that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What brand do you have?
> 
> 
> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Love this!  I'm definitely going to have to look for that Anna pattern.
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did it!
> 
> Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great job!!!
> 
> 
> JUJU814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, My name is Julie and I think this is my first time posting in this thread. I am so amazed at all the beautiful items ya'll make for your little ones!
> 
> We are going to Disney next month and I'm dying to make some sundresses for my little girl. I have several patterns from YCMT and a bunch of Disney fabric that I actually bought LAST year to make and never got around to it.
> 
> I would love to try to make her a dress or two that sort of looks like a princess dress, but is just cotton fabric. I can follow any pattern, but making my own, that is another story!
> 
> There is a pattern on YCMT..I think it's a CarlaC "Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses" that I can make some "princessy" sundress sleeves with.
> 
> Now, can someone please try to tell me, in laymens terms, how to do little side aprons or scallop flouncy thing at the waist to make it "princessy"? Is there a pattern? Should I maybe get a princess pattern from simplicity or McCalls? I want to make this as simple as possible. I'd love to try to make her a cinderella and/or ariel or belle dress.
> 
> I'm probably putting WAY too much pressure on myself!
> 
> I don't want too many layers to the dress. We're going last week in August and it's going to be awefully hot. Last year she wore her store bought costumes twice and I almost fainted watching her walk around in them. Ugh! She loves to wear dresses so I'm thinking if I can make her these, she'll wear them instead.
> 
> Does anyone have any advise or can steer me in a good direction? Thanks!!!
> 
> Julie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Shannon already gave you great advice; check the bookmarks also.  The simply sweet is great for making princess inspired dresses.  A lot of ladies will also applique the princess that is inspiring it as well.  There are just so many options.  (btw, I hadn't seen your designs before, and just checked out your site; holy cow, they're awesome!  And I love that you have such great, whimsical boy designs... now I just have to figure out how to keep DH from noticing)
> 
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ToadStool- Here it is- just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, obviously this is a large wall hanging, but this book also has twin quilts, it would be easy enough to square it off along the top and bottom and add bigger pieces to make it the size of the top of a bed and then add borders to give yourself however much length on the sides and top you want.
> 
> some pictures I took recently, just cause I thought they were cute..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the week before the 4th, she is trying out a sweater my Aunt knit for her (size 6 months)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the quilt, it's gorgeous!  I love the knitted jacket, too...so cute...
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is a little big for her but that just means it will fit her next year! (I have really skinny kiddos) So I added the red ribbong and made a very simple bow where the flower xcould be pinned on with a safety pin. I think I like it better with just the ribbon but Juliet likes the flower.
> Here is her hamming er, posing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and the advice.
> Carol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love, love, love it; it's absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my almost 10 year old wants an American Girl birthday party this year and I have been trying to plan this out in my head and keep the cost somewhat down. I can't find anything really inexpensive to give out in the goody bags and need a craft (she loves to do crafts at her parties). I think I cam up with an idea, tell me what you think:
> 
> I found directions for an 18" doll sleeping bag online that doesn't look too hard. Then I could have the girls make pillows during the party (I would have the fabric already cut out). I have to make sure my mom will be here to help with the sewing (she is a wonderful seamstress).
> 
> WDYT?
> 
> Emily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that would be adorable; especially if you're doing a slumber party theme.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Are there any online vida patterns out there for sale so I can get started on it right away?


----------



## kimmylaj

bear_mom said:


> So my almost 10 year old wants an American Girl birthday party this year and I have been trying to plan this out in my head and keep the cost somewhat down. I can't find anything really inexpensive to give out in the goody bags and need a craft (she loves to do crafts at her parties). I think I cam up with an idea, tell me what you think:
> 
> I found directions for an 18" doll sleeping bag online that doesn't look too hard. Then I could have the girls make pillows during the party (I would have the fabric already cut out). I have to make sure my mom will be here to help with the sewing (she is a wonderful seamstress).
> 
> WDYT?
> 
> Emily


this sounds so cute.  for my ds's kindergarten class i made a pillow sewn 90% of the way for each kid. i brought in fabric markers and had them decorate and stuff them and then i sewed them closed. the kids loved doing it.  i would think you could do something similar with fabric paint or the markers on solid sleeping bags. and the pillows would be great i think


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

bear_mom said:


> So my almost 10 year old wants an American Girl birthday party this year and I have been trying to plan this out in my head and keep the cost somewhat down. I can't find anything really inexpensive to give out in the goody bags and need a craft (she loves to do crafts at her parties). I think I cam up with an idea, tell me what you think:
> 
> I found directions for an 18" doll sleeping bag online that doesn't look too hard. Then I could have the girls make pillows during the party (I would have the fabric already cut out). I have to make sure my mom will be here to help with the sewing (she is a wonderful seamstress).
> 
> WDYT?
> 
> Emily



When we were at the AG store in Chicago a few months ago, they had a similiar craft there to make for your doll.  They had the fleece cut in the size of a blanket (it may have even been open at the top so that it was a sleeping bag - I can't remember) and pillow to tie for your doll and then you can add little sparkles and things to it.  This may be easier for you to have them do.  Hopefully this makes sense.


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Are there any online vida patterns out there for sale so I can get started on it right away?



The Vida pattern is NOT an ebook pattern.  It is a paper pattern, so you must purchase it as a paper copy.  There may be some similar style patterns that some have made up that have been inspired from the Vida.  They, however, would not be for sale somewhere (that I'm aware of).  Wish I could be more helpful, but, alas, it looks like you will have to wait for it to be delivered.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

revrob said:


> The Vida pattern is NOT an ebook pattern.  It is a paper pattern, so you must purchase it as a paper copy.  There may be some similar style patterns that some have made up that have been inspired from the Vida.  They, however, would not be for sale somewhere (that I'm aware of).  Wish I could be more helpful, but, alas, it looks like you will have to wait for it to be delivered.



Thanks!  Waiting is never any fun!  

I'm so frustrated.  I am at a stand still with all of my projects - need the pattern for one, don't have enough fabric for the others - ugh!


----------



## Adi12982

Rebecuberduber said:


> I have a question:  My 4-year-old boy loves wearing a blazer suit coat.  He just outgrew one he had that he would have worn everyday if I let him.  I was thinking about making him a new one, but the Simplicity pattern I picked up (3708) looks rediculously insane.  It says it's "easy-to-sew", but to that I say "bologna".  It calls for shoulder-pads and suit lining, and all these fancy things that we don't need to do on just a fun coat for him to wear.  Has anyone ever made one before, and if so, what pattern did you use?  I was wondering about converting the bowling shirt pattern into one, somehow, but I could use some help.  I don't know, it was a fun idea, but maybe it's just too much of an undertaking.  Any advice / suggestions???



I think you could totally make a bowling shirt into an informal blazer.  Just measure where you what the sleeves to go to, and extend the sleeves to that length. HTH


----------



## ibesue

aimeeg said:


> Shannon,
> 
> Normally the straps on the Anna are a little more narrow. I made these wider on purpose. I made them the same length as the last Anna I did for Sophee and guess what . . . I cannot get the dress over her head! I have rip the straps out and do it over. Anyway the straps on this dress are 2 inches wide but not for long! LOL



I am so sorry.  We did that last year with a dress for Kadie.  It was father/daughter dance and of course we were doing it at the very last minute.  I made the simply sweet and added wider straps.  We went to put it on her for the dance and it wouldn't go over her head.    So she ended up wearing a black top and a black petti!!  It worked out, but it wasn't fun at the time.  I still haven't taken it apart to fix it! 



revrob said:


> Well, it just so happens that I'll be working on this today!  I hope to have a version ready quickly.



Can't wait to see it!!!



troijka said:


> Hi All,
> UGH!!!!!  I need a littel pixie dust sprinkled my way!  I have been working on four feliz dresses for my daughters and nieces for our upcoming trip.  YUCK!!!  Let me just say: a) Never did the Feliz before.  Time consuming, time consuming, time consuming! B) It is Bor-ing to do the same steps FOUR TIMES!!!! c) I hand appliqued the fron panel (which I have never done before) and that was a killer in and of itself.  I am hoping to get these finished today, so I can put them away and do something that is quick and easy and give IMMEDIATE GRATIFICATION!!! I feel like I have been looking at them forever!
> 
> WHEW!  Had to get that off my chest! LOL



  But I can't wait to see them!



Mirb1214 said:


> WOO HOO !!!   I AM SO EXCITED !!  (Can you tell??)  I have to share my excitement w/ ya'll b/c NO ONE I know understands it.  I got 1.3 yards of Toy Story fabric on ebay last Friday and now I just got 1 more yard !!  I only need a little more (I think) and I will have enough to do my simply sweet and easy fit pants for DD3 for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement!!!!







bear_mom said:


> So my almost 10 year old wants an American Girl birthday party this year and I have been trying to plan this out in my head and keep the cost somewhat down. I can't find anything really inexpensive to give out in the goody bags and need a craft (she loves to do crafts at her parties). I think I cam up with an idea, tell me what you think:
> 
> I found directions for an 18" doll sleeping bag online that doesn't look too hard. Then I could have the girls make pillows during the party (I would have the fabric already cut out). I have to make sure my mom will be here to help with the sewing (she is a wonderful seamstress).
> 
> WDYT?
> 
> Emily



The pillow & sleeping bag looks like a winner!!! 



aimeeg said:


> I also have to say your fabric store story gave me a nice chuckle. If it makes you feel any better I took my two DD's- 5 and 3 to Jo Ann's today. They had an all out alley cat fight. The little one scratched the big one. They hid in the fabric and then knocked bolts on the floor. Then to top the trip off my DD3 could not "hold it" anymore and peed in the cutting line!!!! After my trip today I would gladly pick pink skulls!!! LOL



  I know its hard to take little ones to the fabric store.  Kadie grew up with it, but Molly hates it!


----------



## LisaZoe

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Are there any online vida patterns out there for sale so I can get started on it right away?



As Shannon said, these are a printed pattern only. I will say that most people I've ordered from online are very prompt to ship so it's usually not more than 4-5 days from purchase. Still, when you're in the mood to create NOW, it's hard to wait.


----------



## disneymomof1

I have a question about appliques.  When you guys applique something, for example heathersue's tinkerbell, is it possible to applique to something other than a shirt, what I am trying to do is figure out if something like that can be made and then sent to me to stitch to the front of outfits that I am planning.  I will never learn to do this before our trip but I really want some appliques for a few outfits that I have planned.  And if it can be done and anyone would like to earn a little extra $$, send me a PM and I would love to talk about it.


----------



## Flea

Hello Ladies - yes I've decided to show my "face" again. I really need a kick in the pants as I've done no sewing and the trip is getting closer (95 days today woohooo)

If you see me on facebook feel free to tell me to get my sorry butt back here or back to my sewing machine 

Hope all you lovelies are doing well. I'll try and do some catch up now


----------



## Jajone

disneymomof1 said:


> I have a question about appliques.  When you guys applique something, for example heathersue's tinkerbell, is it possible to applique to something other than a shirt, what I am trying to do is figure out if something like that can be made and then sent to me to stitch to the front of outfits that I am planning.  I will never learn to do this before our trip but I really want some appliques for a few outfits that I have planned.  And if it can be done and anyone would like to earn a little extra $$, send me a PM and I would love to talk about it.



Me too! Me too! I will not be getting a machine anytime soon and would love for someone to stitch them out and send it to me to cut out my fabric pieces. Please PM me if you are interested!


----------



## LisaZoe

disneymomof1 said:


> I have a question about appliques.  When you guys applique something, for example heathersue's tinkerbell, is it possible to applique to something other than a shirt, what I am trying to do is figure out if something like that can be made and then sent to me to stitch to the front of outfits that I am planning.  I will never learn to do this before our trip but I really want some appliques for a few outfits that I have planned.  And if it can be done and anyone would like to earn a little extra $$, send me a PM and I would love to talk about it.



There's no reason the applique couldn't be done on a flat piece of fabric. That could then be cut to size/shape then fused and stitched in place. It's pretty straightforward. In fact, I've done something like this in the past. I did an applique on plain white fabric that would be used for shirred tops, bodices, etc.


----------



## DisneyKings

My ruffler was working just fine, then 1/2 way through the ruffle it just stopped working!  I've taken it off, checked everything & can't figure out why it won't ruffle anymore.  Any ideas???

Then as I'm sitting here waiting for the page to load, I realized I have both leg ruffles sewn together  I was trying to do the easy fit pants from memory & doing 2 pr.  Apparently I'm too tired to be doing this!  I also had to take my other on loan machine to the store b/c the tension was way off...turns out I was putting the bobbin thread in wrong

I also broke my toe this morning.  My Disney trip is still a month away, so it  should be fine for that, but I had talked DH into going to DTD & FW for the bonfire/movie Friday night (while we're visiting relatives about an hour away).  I said we can't make that trip & not get some Disney in!  DD3 thinks we have to go to Disney every time we go to Papa's house anyway...


----------



## Stephres

DisneyKings said:


> I also broke my toe this morning.  My Disney trip is still a month away, so it  should be fine for that, but I had talked DH into going to DTD & FW for the bonfire/movie Friday night (while we're visiting relatives about an hour away).  I said we can't make that trip & not get some Disney in!  DD3 thinks we have to go to Disney every time we go to Papa's house anyway...



Goodness, that IS a bad day! I can't help with the ruffler but I hope your toe feels better soon! 

Would you guys like to know what I did today? Remember my scrapbooking desk?






Now it looks like this:






The worst part was trying to sort random pictures and figure out when they were taken. I will STAY organized this time, I swear!

I also finished a family book (I only had December left to do):






Only 2 and a half years to go!


----------



## karebear1

Good work Steph!!

hey- do you use a sissix machine?? If so, I heard Joann's is clearing out alot of their sissix stuff- like 19.99 for full alphabets!  that's a good deal!  So- if you do use sissix- you may want to check Micheals and Joanns!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> I did it!
> 
> Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!



I think it looks great. And BTW, there are no mistakes in sewing. You can do whatever you want. 



Keurigirl said:


> Random question here since this thread moves SO FAST -
> 
> Has anyone thought of having a spin-off message board for all us disboutiquers? Like a SMF forum with disboutiquers.com as the website or something?
> 
> It just seems like there is way too much information that gets lost in this format, and it would be so nice to have a better way to organize it all!
> 
> (I totally don't mean to come off as a know it all or anything, you guys are great, I'm just asking because I'm a tech geek and do that kind of thing!)



I think it sounds good. 



LisaZoe said:


> Getting old(er) is no fun at all sometimes.



I can hear yah!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Rebecuberduber said:


> I have a question:  My 4-year-old boy loves wearing a blazer suit coat.  He just outgrew one he had that he would have worn everyday if I let him.  I was thinking about making him a new one, but the Simplicity pattern I picked up (3708) looks rediculously insane.  It says it's "easy-to-sew", but to that I say "bologna".  It calls for shoulder-pads and suit lining, and all these fancy things that we don't need to do on just a fun coat for him to wear.  Has anyone ever made one before, and if so, what pattern did you use?  I was wondering about converting the bowling shirt pattern into one, somehow, but I could use some help.  I don't know, it was a fun idea, but maybe it's just too much of an undertaking.  Any advice / suggestions???


The Festive Vest pattern could be turned into a blazer real easy. Just use the sleeves from the Bowling Shirt and lengthen the front and the back pieces.


----------



## LisaZoe

DisneyKings said:


> My ruffler was working just fine, then 1/2 way through the ruffle it just stopped working!  I've taken it off, checked everything & can't figure out why it won't ruffle anymore.  Any ideas???
> 
> Then as I'm sitting here waiting for the page to load, I realized I have both leg ruffles sewn together  I was trying to do the easy fit pants from memory & doing 2 pr.  Apparently I'm too tired to be doing this!  I also had to take my other on loan machine to the store b/c the tension was way off...turns out I was putting the bobbin thread in wrong
> 
> I also broke my toe this morning.  My Disney trip is still a month away, so it  should be fine for that, but I had talked DH into going to DTD & FW for the bonfire/movie Friday night (while we're visiting relatives about an hour away).  I said we can't make that trip & not get some Disney in!  DD3 thinks we have to go to Disney every time we go to Papa's house anyway...



Sorry about your toe! I hope it heals quickly.

Unfortunately I had something similar happen with my ruffler. It was working fine then just suddenly stopped working. I bought a new one only to realize it was my sewing machine. I had a very inexpensive White machine at the time and it just wasn't able to move the pieces of the ruffler any longer.


----------



## Stephres

karebear1 said:


> Good work Steph!!
> 
> hey- do you use a sissix machine?? If so, I heard Joann's is clearing out alot of their sissix stuff- like 19.99 for full alphabets!  that's a good deal!  So- if you do use sissix- you may want to check Micheals and Joanns!



It was a surprise gift from my husband from my husband a few years ago. I only have two alphabets so I will check them out, thanks!

I am too stubborn to want to learn how to use a cricut so I am stuck with my sissix!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Adi12982 said:


> I think you could totally make a bowling shirt into an informal blazer.  Just measure where you what the sleeves to go to, and extend the sleeves to that length. HTH





Tinka_Belle said:


> The Festive Vest pattern could be turned into a blazer real easy. Just use the sleeves from the Bowling Shirt and lengthen the front and the back pieces.



Thanks, guys!!  Well, I read through the Simplicity pattern this morning and hi-lighted, edited, and took several notes and I think I've got it figured out.  So, maybe I'm crazy (I know I'm crazy) but I think I'm just gonna give it a go.  If it doesn't work out, though, I will have Carla's patterns nearby so I can run to them, instead.


----------



## DisneyKings

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry about your toe! I hope it heals quickly.
> 
> Unfortunately I had something similar happen with my ruffler. It was working fine then just suddenly stopped working. I bought a new one only to realize it was my sewing machine. I had a very inexpensive White machine at the time and it just wasn't able to move the pieces of the ruffler any longer.



OH NO!!!  Mine is an old White machine too!  It stopped working a few weeks ago, then I had it going again, so I figured it was just user error.  It probably is the machine though  I hate doing ruffles by hand & don't want to buy a ruffle foot that might be too rough on my MIL's machine I'm using...


----------



## lynnanddbyz

mirandag819 said:


> I have never heard of tracing pattern pieces when doing machine applique. I do the first set of stitches on my fabric..... then I lay down my piece of fabric for the applique section (making sure it fully covers the first set of stitches) then the machine tacks down the fabric and I cut the on the outside of the tack stitch. I don't think you ever have to trace when doing it with a machine, I believe that is only when doing it by hand.



Thank you ladies soooo much.  I have been out all day and have just gotten back on here.  I will try it again the easier way.  I have read the tutorials and I guess they were for by hand and I got myself all confused.   And for the person who was asking about the hoop.  It is doing okay.  I just could not get the pieces I pre cut out to fit.  I should have just put the fabric on first and then cut around them.  I will post pictures after I try it again.


----------



## lovingnemo

HELP!!

Maybe I am doing something wrong but I am looking for a member of your group.... her name is Linette ...she made some beautiful custom dresses for a friend , 

can somebody point me in the right directions??

Is there a list of sellers here??? I am looking for princess sundresses for my daughters...

Thank you

N. Jean


----------



## emcreative

Just watched someone's hilarious home video of a DW trip...one of the oldest kids in the group has a shirt (while everyone else's is matching) that says "I Don't Do Matching Shirts"  IT IS HILARIOUS! Of course now hubby wants one.  I so totally have to do this now...thought I'd let y'all know in case you have a stick in the mudd, too....


----------



## emcreative

lovingnemo said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Maybe I am doing something wrong but I am looking for a member of your group.... her name is Linette ...she made some beautiful custom dresses for a friend ,
> 
> can somebody point me in the right directions??
> 
> Is there a list of sellers here??? I am looking for princess sundresses for my daughters...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> N. Jean



Linnette is no longer on the boards.  If you have a specific question for her, I'd be happy to forward it, though!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Just watched someone's hilarious home video of a DW trip...one of the oldest kids in the group has a shirt (while everyone else's is matching) that says "I Don't Do Matching Shirts"  IT IS HILARIOUS! Of course now hubby wants one.  I so totally have to do this now...thought I'd let y'all know in case you have a stick in the mudd, too....



I love that video! It so inspired me to try to get some great video of our trip this time.... I was actually thinking of leaving the video camera home, but I am SOOOOOOOOOO taking it now..... 

Well I think I am going to go to sleep.... I should be finishing Taylor's Alice in Wonderland dress, but I think I have the flu and can barely hold my head up. I was so excited to try and finish the dress tonight, but I don't think I can make it. BTW Thanks again Kathy for figuring out the alice design for me, Claire still hasn't emailed me the right directions.


----------



## revrob

lovingnemo said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Maybe I am doing something wrong but I am looking for a member of your group.... her name is Linette ...she made some beautiful custom dresses for a friend ,
> 
> can somebody point me in the right directions??
> 
> Is there a list of sellers here??? I am looking for princess sundresses for my daughters...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> N. Jean



Those of us that sell will usually have an ebay and/or etsy id in their siggys.  OR, if you see something you like, you can PM the creator and ask if they are willing to create for you.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Steph, loved the purses!! Is the HK one Megans?

Emcreative - CUTE!!

Has anyone ever made one of those tote bags that has a place for crayons on the outside like the crayon roll up? I'd love to make one, but not sure how to go about it,,,,,,

Heather - any new big gives coming up???


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Lisa!  Sent you a PM


----------



## princessmom29

Mouse House Mama said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I am going to try and join the ranks of you amazing sewers! I have made quite a few things for the kids for past trips and special occassions but I am still learning. The outfits on this thread are so beautiful!
> 
> I am hoping that someone might be able to help me. I am trying to sew today and my sewing machine seems to be having a problem. I had the bobbin case replaced recently because the old one broke. I am trying to thread the machine and it will not catch the bobbin thread. It is threaded correctly but when you bring the needle down to catch the thread the bobbin doesn't move at all. It is so frustrating! I called the place that replaced the bobbin but they said they can't help me unless I bring it in. I don't really have time for that. Does anyone here have any idea what I can do to fix this? I have a Singer 6038 if that helps. Thank you so much. I really appreciate any help that anyone has.


I sm not sure if anyone helped you, but i got a singer machine back today that had the same problem and it was the retaining bracket to the bobbin case.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Ok So this is another pattern that I just got off of YCMT. 
This was the first time making it so please no jokes...

(NOTE I need to cut off the threads that are hanging out)


----------



## 2cutekidz

I don't think I ever posed the bling that I had made to match my Minnie set.  I actually changed my applique image to match the bottlecaps better.


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's pics of Hayleigh's Up outfit. We have a matching family set, my husband has the old man on his t-shirt and I am going to put the grape soda cap on a purple shirt for me. Should be cute for our DHS day.


----------



## 3huskymom

3huskymom said:


> Here's pics of Hayleigh's Up outfit. We have a matching family set, my husband has the old man on his t-shirt and I am going to put the grape soda cap on a purple shirt for me. Should be cute for our DHS day.



Wooops, I forgot the pics!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> Steph, loved the purses!! Is the HK one Megans?



Yes, she *needed* another purse, lol!

I need to get started on the wristlests, huh, instead of fooling around with purses!



JustcallmeHappy said:


>



Cute, I just love that brown and blue fabric. Good job!



2cutekidz said:


>



Cute bling! I don't know how you mommies get your girls to wear the bling. Megan seems to take it off as soon as she puts it on!



3huskymom said:


>



Very cute! I recognize that stripe fabric, I used it for an outfit for my daughter.


----------



## billwendy

Hi -

The Up outfit is so cute! Will look great coordinated!!

Love the new YCMT dress that was made!! Great Job!!

The Minnie mouse jewlry is beautiful - I'd love to learn how to make a bracelet like that. Does your daughter like wearing the jewlery?

Here is the fabric I got on clearance at the Joann's in Kallispell, MT while I was at camp. I was hoping for the rainbow mosaic mickey as this was the place that I had found the mickey/minnie disco dot last year - but, it wasnt there....i did get some nemo, disney cuties, some princess - but best of all, I found this really pretty purple and blue fabric that was out this easter time - I got it for 2.50/yard!!!!! Im thinking easter dresses for hannah and elizabeth next year????? has anyone worked with this fabric???


----------



## kimmylaj

emcreative said:


> Just watched someone's hilarious home video of a DW trip...one of the oldest kids in the group has a shirt (while everyone else's is matching) that says "I Don't Do Matching Shirts"  IT IS HILARIOUS! Of course now hubby wants one.  I so totally have to do this now...thought I'd let y'all know in case you have a stick in the mudd, too....



i saw that one too and my dh said the same thing too funny.
although last time he was very proud of his shirt for epcot, drinking my way around the world. ( i ironed it on and he got so many people stopping him he was thrilled) p.s he couldnt drink at every country . it was too hot and he gave up....he has something to strive for on our next trip lol


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Yes, she *needed* another purse, lol!
> 
> I need to get started on the wristlests, huh, instead of fooling around with purses!.



Steph you are too funny - what if you made those for the ladies instead of the regular wristlets 

THanks again for helping me with that project!! Lydia and I think Sue are helping too!!! And I soooooo appreciate it!! My sewing room is just too hot right now to even try to go up there!! I know I could move the machine, but I dont want to make another mess in the house, you know???


----------



## kathyell

3huskymom said:


> Wooops, I forgot the pics!



I love that Up! outfit. 



billwendy said:


> Hi -
> Here is the fabric I got on clearance at the Joann's in Kallispell, MT while I was at camp. (snip) ....i did get some nemo, disney cuties, some princess -



Oh my goodness, I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Disney cuties fabric. Now I have to find some. (Lots.) I know everyone trades away Disney cuties pins but my daughter collects them and I think she would dance until she fell down if I made her something with that Cuties fabric. Thank you for posting it. Now, to find it.


----------



## goofyisinphilly

I need a little help here.  What is the easiest way pin gathered fabric to a bodice in the write amounts.  I keep having to go back and undo my pinning b/c i run out of fabric even though I know I have enough to match up with the bodice.

Thanks!


----------



## mirandag819

goofyisinphilly said:


> I need a little help here.  What is the easiest way pin gathered fabric to a bodice in the write amounts.  I keep having to go back and undo my pinning b/c i run out of fabric even though I know I have enough to match up with the bodice.
> 
> Thanks!



When you saw pin gathered, are you not using any thread? Wow I don't think I could ever do that..... but when I am gathering I put a pin at the 1/4 1/2 and 3/4  mark on both pieces then I make sure my gathering is even by matching up my pins. So I am only lining up a quarter of the fabric at a time instead of the whole piece.


----------



## troijka

I'm FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i finished my four feliz dresses this afternoon about 3:00.  Yipee!  I feel like I have been released from jail.  Haha!

Now, I will have to figure out how to post the pics for you all...but I have to warn you, they are totally CASED!

Did I mention that I have already made 4 customs for my unborn baby?  Lol...her room is not finished yet, but, never fear, she has Disney customs Where are my priorities???????  

Christi

P.S. Someone please ease my fears and tell me the Vida is not as nearly time consuming as the Feliz??  If so, I'm running NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

I'm loving the up stuff!  OOH and that K outfit is cute too! (yes, I know I'm missing so much I'm sorry)

Leslie I swear I think we have the same bling lady!  It looks so much like her stuff, she's awesome.

Of course now I'm making DH a stick in the mud shirt.  I cheated and got iron on letters, though!

Grr I came here to post something specific, started reading posts...and now i can't remember what I was gonna say!


----------



## emcreative

OH now I TOTALLY REMEMBER!!!

Did T name her baby yet?  I'm going crazy waiting, and I don't have facebook!!!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

3huskymom- That outfit is cute!!


----------



## Tweevil

emcreative said:


> If the link doesn't work for you, try this:
> 
> http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/
> 
> and look for username "emcreative"
> 
> THANKS!!


I voted!  so cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I finally got off work earlier today!  But I was so tired I ate dinner and went to bed.  I just woke up but wanted to read a bit , then back to bed because tomorrow is payroll.  I get to be at work at 8:30 am and work until 6:30.  My PT job is my FT job.  I am not getting any sewing done at all just work.

Please wish we luck in getting through the summer.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

JUJU814 said:


> Hi! My name is Julie and I am the owner of Designs by Juju. I digitize a lot of applique so I think I can answer your question. To get a varying width for your satin stitch, you really want to use a column satin fill for ultimate control of your width, rather than a satin outline. If you need a "template" or guide first,  then do a satin stitch outline in black and then do the column fill over that, varying the width where you'd like to. Then, delete the black satin outline and voila..you even stitching where you want it and uniformity in width. Does that make sense? This is how I do my applique because espcially when you are dealing with so many satin lines, you must have the ability to taper the lines to make them look nice.
> 
> I am in absolute awe of the stuff you ladies make. Unfortunately, I don't get a whole lot of time to sew for my little girl because I'm busy digitizing! LOL I'm hoping to get some sundresses and perhaps a "summery" princess dress or two done by the end of next month for our Disney trip!
> 
> Julie


I just realized that I have lots of your designs and I  them all! They stitch out so nicely. Do you use Embird? or what program do you use. I have wanted to digitize for personal use, but can't figure out Embird.


----------



## t-beri

Ok
 ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office. 
Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati. 

And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms! 

Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

2cutekidz said:


> I don't think I ever posed the bling that I had made to match my Minnie set.  I actually changed my applique image to match the bottlecaps better.


 Love the jewlery. That ensemble is  just stunning!!!



troijka said:


> I'm FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i finished my four feliz dresses this afternoon about 3:00.  Yipee!  I feel like I have been released from jail.  Haha!
> 
> Now, I will have to figure out how to post the pics for you all...but I have to warn you, they are totally CASED!
> 
> Did I mention that I have already made 4 customs for my unborn baby?  Lol...her room is not finished yet, but, never fear, she has Disney customs Where are my priorities???????
> 
> Christi
> 
> P.S. Someone please ease my fears and tell me the Vida is not as nearly time consuming as the Feliz??  If so, I'm running NOW!!!!!!!!!


Vida is way way way easier than Feliz. It is very fast.. not nearly as time consuming as Feliz.
Can't wait to see your Feliz!


----------



## 3huskymom

JustcallmeHappy said:


> 3huskymom- That outfit is cute!!



Thanks! It was fun to put together. I can't wait to  see the reaction we get with our family set at DHS. 3 weeks to go!  I  can't wait!


----------



## emcreative

t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!



LOVE IT!

Okay, one of my girls has an unusual middle name and one of my boys is going to have an unusual first name.  Both for very important, very special reasons! (when I can tell you Phineas' new name, I will explain it!) You have to explain "Cincinatti"!


----------



## 3huskymom

t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!



Thanks for the update! Love the name.....good to hear everyone is doing well!


----------



## bclydia

troijka said:


> i may be interested in this fabric, but I can not find it to look.  Any suggestions???  And ladies,  how are we going to find the group buy with the fabulous castle fabric???????  Any ideas?  I am willing to spend some time looking online, but I have no idea where to start looking for the group buy!  UGH!
> Christi



If we can find it, I'm in on a group buy too!!



t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!



Congratulations T!!
I am so thrilled for you.
Welcome to the world Princess Violet.
I had an aunt named Violet.  Lovely name!!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Congrats T! Very Cute name


----------



## *Toadstool*

Stephres said:


> Goodness, that IS a bad day! I can't help with the ruffler but I hope your toe feels better soon!
> 
> Would you guys like to know what I did today? Remember my scrapbooking desk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part was trying to sort random pictures and figure out when they were taken. I will STAY organized this time, I swear!
> 
> I also finished a family book (I only had December left to do):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 and a half years to go!


Wow! You sure are productive. Your room looks great. Hannah has a scrap book of her first year that isn't finished, so I am almost 3 years behind. 



DisneyKings said:


> OH NO!!!  Mine is an old White machine too!  It stopped working a few weeks ago, then I had it going again, so I figured it was just user error.  It probably is the machine though  I hate doing ruffles by hand & don't want to buy a ruffle foot that might be too rough on my MIL's machine I'm using...


Have you tried the tension method or the dental floss method? I know someone on here said you can adjust the tension and it will ruffle. I haven't done it before, but I'm sure if you google for it you might find it.
You can zig zag over dental floss or some other type of cording and just pull the cord... it is a little easier than just running gathering stitches. The stitches won't break as easily either.




emcreative said:


> Just watched someone's hilarious home video of a DW trip...one of the oldest kids in the group has a shirt (while everyone else's is matching) that says "I Don't Do Matching Shirts"  IT IS HILARIOUS! Of course now hubby wants one.  I so totally have to do this now...thought I'd let y'all know in case you have a stick in the mudd, too....


Hehe.. My hubby would be in that category!




t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!


Beautiful name!! Now she needs a violet dress. Hannah is in love with all shades of purple. 
I can't wait to see matching outfits for Little and Littlest!


----------



## emcreative

Okay ladies, I need some ideas!

I was looking at some pics a person sent me (of Fantasmic, trying to gauge if it will be too much for Phineas) and they all had these cool custom shirts.  I'm just putting up the image I made myself of them rather than their actual shirts:






Can anyone think of something similarly easy for a tee for Phineas while at Crystal Palace?


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Okay ladies, I need some ideas!
> 
> I was looking at some pics a person sent me (of Fantasmic, trying to gauge if it will be too much for Phineas) and they all had these cool custom shirts.  I'm just putting up the image I made myself of them rather than their actual shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone think of something similarly easy for a tee for Phineas while at Crystal Palace?


What do you mean? You want t shirts with eyes like that or a different type of thing? The eye t shirt would be sooo easy!


----------



## emcreative

I meant something similarly easy (though I don't know it could get easier than that) but for Pooh and pals.  This is the closest I could think of:






Although iwth the number of projects I still have left to do and probably will not get done, I'm not even sure why I'm looking!  I think probably because we're only going to Crystal Palace because of how much Phineas loves Pooh...but Ferb is the one with the Pooh outfit, lol!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> I meant something similarly easy (though I don't know it could get easier than that) but for Pooh and pals.  This is the closest I could think of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although iwth the number of projects I still have left to do and probably will not get done, I'm not even sure why I'm looking!  I think probably because we're only going to Crystal Palace because of how much Phineas loves Pooh...but Ferb is the one with the Pooh outfit, lol!


What size shirt does Phineas wear?


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> What size shirt does Phineas wear?



Usually a 3t, but can be up to a 4 (if they are smaller).  We seem to have the best luck with 3 right now.  Both boys have these blocky stocky upper bodies and these short legs with no butts...(they get that from my husband )


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> I meant something similarly easy (though I don't know it could get easier than that) but for Pooh and pals.  This is the closest I could think of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although iwth the number of projects I still have left to do and probably will not get done, I'm not even sure why I'm looking!  I think probably because we're only going to Crystal Palace because of how much Phineas loves Pooh...but Ferb is the one with the Pooh outfit, lol!


Ooh! That would be easy too I'd think. You could even use buttons for the eyes and nose. They make nose shapped buttons. Eyebrows could just be a curved satin stitch on your machine.


----------



## teresajoy

xdanielleax said:


> I love this!!!  The colors are perfect.  Ariel's pink dress was always one of my favorites



Thank you! 



LisaZoe said:


> It's awful! When I order online, I hate when it takes more than a couple days for them to send the fabric out. Waiting 2-3 days for Priority is bad enough.  Anyone remember when the usual time for delivery of something ordered through the mail was 4-6 weeks!
> 
> 
> .



Yes, and by the time you got it, it was hard to remember what you had ordered! 


InkspressYourself said:


> And I'm so excited for myself, this was my first multi quote!



Yeah for you!!! See, that wasn't so hard!



JUJU814 said:


> Taking the plunge!!!!
> 
> Well, I've been a lurker for over a year since our last Disney trip. So very envious of all you ladies do. I have long desired to sew some simple sundresses for my dd and as I already mentioned, we're going back in August.
> 
> Last summer, I bought a TON of disney fabric. Oh, I bidded and bidded on ebay for the great minnie dots, got all sorts of dis princess fabric..and never used it!
> 
> We have sort of a housekeeper/nanny that helps me three days a week so I can digitize, and she's been away in Brazil almost a month. All my fabric is in storage. Today is her first day back, and she's just so darn good for me! She said "ok julie, let's go get that fabric!" I would have just procrastinated.
> 
> I'll try to take a pic of what I have to work with when I get back.
> 
> How hard can this be? I can do a few SIMPLE sundresses right??? TIME is the main issue!
> 
> Julie




You can do it! 



troijka said:


> Hi All,
> UGH!!!!!  I need a littel pixie dust sprinkled my way!  I have been working on four feliz dresses for my daughters and nieces for our upcoming trip.  YUCK!!!  Let me just say: a) Never did the Feliz before.  Time consuming, time consuming, time consuming! B) It is Bor-ing to do the same steps FOUR TIMES!!!! c) I hand appliqued the fron panel (which I have never done before) and that was a killer in and of itself.  I am hoping to get these finished today, so I can put them away and do something that is quick and easy and give IMMEDIATE GRATIFICATION!!! I feel like I have been looking at them forever!
> 
> WHEW!  Had to get that off my chest! LOL



That's why I like the peasant dress! 



Mirb1214 said:


> WOO HOO I AM SO EXCITED (Can you tell??)  I have to share my excitement w/ ya'll b/c NO ONE I know understands it.  I got 1.3 yards of Toy Story fabric on ebay last Friday and now I just got 1 more yard :!!  I only need a little more (I think) and I will have enough to do my simply sweet and easy fit pants for DD3 for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement!!!!



Yeah!!! I'm excited for you! 



Mirb1214 said:


> Now I have a question. . .On Carla C's patterns, does she count the lining as part of the yardage?  I had planned on using a solid to line anyway so I may actually already have enough if she counts the lining in the yardage.



Carla usually lists the different parts of the outfits seperately. 



xdanielleax said:


> Can anyone tell me how to make the shoulder/collar piece for Belle's yellow dress?  I am making Violette a Simply Sweet version but don't know how to do the collar with the button in the middle.  Thanks!



You could just drape the fabric across the top and tack it in the middle of the front. Arminda had a store boughten Belle dress that was made that way. I did the Sleeping Beauty top for a Big Give in a similar way. I think I put the picture of that one in the Photobucket account. 



aimeeg said:


> I can't wait to see what you and your DD make together. I think it is great that you can do that together. I hope my girls will still want to sew with me when they are your daughters age.



 Oh Aimee! What a day! 


Stephres said:


> Goodness, that IS a bad day! I can't help with the ruffler but I hope your toe feels better soon!
> 
> Would you guys like to know what I did today? Remember my scrapbooking desk?



Arminda enjoyed the picture!  Good job on all this organizing! 


emcreative said:


> Just watched someone's hilarious home video of a DW trip...one of the oldest kids in the group has a shirt (while everyone else's is matching) that says "I Don't Do Matching Shirts"  IT IS HILARIOUS! Of course now hubby wants one.  I so totally have to do this now...thought I'd let y'all know in case you have a stick in the mudd, too....



Isn't that the BEST video ever! I just love it! Brian thinks we need to do that on our next trip! Seriously, how cool is my husband!??!!
In case anyone hasn't seen it yet, here's a link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLOJ9HMkgAE
I loved that shirt too! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Steph, loved the purses!! Is the HK one Megans?
> 
> Emcreative - CUTE!!
> 
> Has anyone ever made one of those tote bags that has a place for crayons on the outside like the crayon roll up? I'd love to make one, but not sure how to go about it,,,,,,
> 
> Heather - any new big gives coming up???



I am working on one that should be up tomorrow. 



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Ok So this is another pattern that I just got off of YCMT.
> This was the first time making it so please no jokes...
> 
> (NOTE I need to cut off the threads that are hanging out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



This is beautiful!! And so is your daughter. Those colors are gorgeous and she looks great in them! What pattern was this?



3huskymom said:


> Wooops, I forgot the pics!



This outfit is adorable!!!

Does your daughter have an earache? 



t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!



I LOVE the name Violet!!!  Cincinnati, well, I guess it's kind of growing on me too!  



*Toadstool* said:


> the tension method or the dental floss method? I know someone on here said you can adjust the tension and it will ruffle. I haven't done it before, but I'm sure if you google for it you might find it.



I have the directions to this and several other gathering techniques right in the first post.


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> Okay ladies, I need some ideas!
> 
> I was looking at some pics a person sent me (of Fantasmic, trying to gauge if it will be too much for Phineas) and they all had these cool custom shirts.  I'm just putting up the image I made myself of them rather than their actual shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone think of something similarly easy for a tee for Phineas while at Crystal Palace?


Hi there!  That was my T but I have to say I got the idea from Aimee.  



emcreative said:


> I meant something similarly easy (though I don't know it could get easier than that) but for Pooh and pals.  This is the closest I could think of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although iwth the number of projects I still have left to do and probably will not get done, I'm not even sure why I'm looking!  I think probably because we're only going to Crystal Palace because of how much Phineas loves Pooh...but Ferb is the one with the Pooh outfit, lol!


I LOVE that Pooh image!  That would be pretty easy!  I may have to try it for my Pooh loving DD(10) who thinks she's too old for customs but LOVES Pooh still....if you don't mind....


----------



## emcreative

lovesdumbo said:


> Hi there!  That was my T but I have to say I got the idea from Aimee.
> 
> 
> I LOVE that Pooh image!  That would be pretty easy!  I may have to try it for my Pooh loving DD(10) who thinks she's too old for customs but LOVES Pooh still....if you don't mind....



I hope you don't mind me posting my version on it...I didn't want to post the actual shirt because i had NO idea where it came from originally and didn't want to step on toes.  AWESOME shirt!


----------



## lovesdumbo

JustcallmeHappy said:


> Ok So this is another pattern that I just got off of YCMT.
> This was the first time making it so please no jokes...
> 
> (NOTE I need to cut off the threads that are hanging out)


Adorable!!!!



2cutekidz said:


> I don't think I ever posed the bling that I had made to match my Minnie set.  I actually changed my applique image to match the bottlecaps better.


Love the bling!!!



3huskymom said:


> Wooops, I forgot the pics!


LOVE the Up outfit!  Love that striped fabric!!!



t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!



Congratulations!  Love the name!


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> I hope you don't mind me posting my version on it...I didn't want to post the actual shirt because i had NO idea where it came from originally and didn't want to step on toes.  AWESOME shirt!



Don't mind at all.  Mike loved the shirt-Sully not so much....

Do you mind if I use the Pooh image?  Not that I have the time either....


----------



## emcreative

lovesdumbo said:


> Don't mind at all.  Mike loved the shirt-Sully not so much....
> 
> Do you mind if I use the Pooh image?  Not that I have the time either....



Nope not at all!  It was just an internet image find!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Nope not at all!  It was just an internet image find!


I wish you had an embroidery machine. I already made it into a design. 
I think it is adorable!


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> I wish you had an embroidery machine. I already made it into a design.
> I think it is adorable!




I know I want one so badly...

...but of course once we get back we are probably going to be spending/saving to sell our house and move across the country!!


----------



## squirrel

Okay, I voted also!  I found it easier to pick highest votes to find the photo.  Right now you have 19 votes.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

squirrel said:


> Okay, I voted also!  I found it easier to pick highest votes to find the photo.  Right now you have 19 votes.


You can vote once every 24 hours.


----------



## 3huskymom

teresajoy said:


> This outfit is adorable!!!
> 
> Does your daughter have an earache?



Thanks and no she doesn't have an earache, just being difficult posing for the picture! Maybe she had water in her ear from swimming at Grandma's earlier in the day.


----------



## minnie2

Morning ALL!

 Lots of great stuff!  Love EVERY thing!  

The idea for the AG party sound fun!  I know my DD9 would love it!  

DisneyKings-sorry about the toe!  OUCH!  
Stephres- Great job reorganizing!  I have a sissix too but a few month after I got it I found sewing and ell it is still in the box!





t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!


WELCOME to the world Princess Violet!  Love the name!


----------



## HeatherSue

I had an extra hour this morning since Sawyer woke up early.  So, I thought I'd use it to catch up a little bit on the thread.  So, I worked backward through it since I didn't know how much time I'd have.  It worked great because I knew if a question was answered before I even got to the question! 



*Toadstool* said:


> I wish you had an embroidery machine. I already made it into a design.
> I think it is adorable!


Me too!  The Pooh cutie is one of the first designs I ever made! 



billwendy said:


> Heather - any new big gives coming up???


Yep, Teresa should be posting the next one any time now!



JustcallmeHappy said:


>


That is SOOO pretty!!!  I love it!  I just bought a very similar fabric to the top part to make something for myself!



3huskymom said:


> Wooops, I forgot the pics!


That is so cute, Michelle!



troijka said:


> Did I mention that I have already made 4 customs for my unborn baby?  Lol...her room is not finished yet, but, never fear, she has Disney customs Where are my priorities???????
> 
> Christi
> 
> P.S. Someone please ease my fears and tell me the Vida is not as nearly time consuming as the Feliz??  If so, I'm running NOW!!!!!!!!!


I would have done the same thing if I was sewing then!  That is so sweet!  I've never made a Vida or a Feliz, but the Vida looks a lot simpler, if that helps!



Stephres said:


>


WOW! MUCH better!!



JUJU814 said:


> Taking the plunge!!!!
> 
> Well, I've been a lurker for over a year since our last Disney trip. So very envious of all you ladies do. I have long desired to sew some simple sundresses for my dd and as I already mentioned, we're going back in August.
> 
> Last summer, I bought a TON of disney fabric. Oh, I bidded and bidded on ebay for the great minnie dots, got all sorts of dis princess fabric..and never used it!
> 
> We have sort of a housekeeper/nanny that helps me three days a week so I can digitize, and she's been away in Brazil almost a month. All my fabric is in storage. Today is her first day back, and she's just so darn good for me! She said "ok julie, let's go get that fabric!" I would have just procrastinated.
> 
> I'll try to take a pic of what I have to work with when I get back.
> 
> How hard can this be? I can do a few SIMPLE sundresses right??? TIME is the main issue!
> 
> Julie


!!!!  I can't wait to see what you make!



emcreative said:


> It worked and then it didn't...try this one?
> 
> http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/you-say-messy-like-it-s-a-bad-thing--8857/


That is one ADORABLE baby!!!



twob4him said:


> I think that digitizing would be a step down for you.  It would be like giving Monet a paint-by-number set.


  If only it were as easy as paint by numbers, Cathy.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Oh my goodness, what a little cutie!!!



revrob said:


>


I LOOOVE this dress!!! For the 2nd time, Tessa is begging me to make her one!  If only I had the time!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Do any of  you have the cheaper computerized project runway sewing machine from Walmart?  Is it any good or do I need to pay extra to step up to the next brother model?


----------



## xdanielleax

t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!



Congratulations!  Very cute name.  I however am partial since my daughter's name is Violette Bleu...lol..


----------



## HeatherSue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do any of  you have the cheaper computerized top model sewing machine from Walmart?  Is it any good or do I need to pay extra to step up to the next brother model?



I've heard that it's not the greatest.  But, I don't have any personal experience with it.  I have the Brother CS6000i and it's a great machine!


----------



## Stephres

*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! You sure are productive. Your room looks great. Hannah has a scrap book of her first year that isn't finished, so I am almost 3 years behind.



We can be the little bit behind club!



emcreative said:


> Can anyone think of something similarly easy for a tee for Phineas while at Crystal Palace?



What about those face ts? Where there is no outline of the face just the features? I tried to google and found this spongebob but I have seen Pooh and Piglet and Tigger:






I am sure you are a much better googler than I am!


----------



## InkspressYourself

t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!



Congratulations.  I'm new here, but I can't wait to see pictures.

I love the name Violet and I live near Cincinnati


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> We can be the little bit behind club!
> 
> 
> 
> What about those face ts? Where there is no outline of the face just the features? I tried to google and found this spongebob but I have seen Pooh and Piglet and Tigger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are a much better googler than I am!


I am thinking about making this kind of T for my BFF's son.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> I've heard that it's not the greatest.  But, I don't have any personal experience with it.  I have the Brother CS6000i and it's a great machine!



Thanks for the info.  Does yours let you adjust the sizes of stitches, especially the width of the satin stitch.  The one I have right now only has one size and it is just way too fat to do appliques!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

WELCOME VIOLET!!!!!!

Congrats T!


----------



## HeatherSue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for the info.  Does yours let you adjust the sizes of stitches, especially the width of the satin stitch.  The one I have right now only has one size and it is just way too fat to do appliques!!!!



Yep!  You just push a button to pick the exact width you want.  You can even keep pushing it as you're sewing to taper the width down.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Yep!  You just push a button to pick the exact width you want.  You can even keep pushing it as you're sewing to taper the width down.



oooo.....I might have to talk my DH into letting me get that one.  Thanks for the info!  By the way, I live in Michigan too!  Where in the mitten do you live?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!



Violet~what a great name....and how did you decide on Cincinatti?


----------



## LisaZoe

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do any of  you have the cheaper computerized project runway sewing machine from Walmart?  Is it any good or do I need to pay extra to step up to the next brother model?





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for the info.  Does yours let you adjust the sizes of stitches, especially the width of the satin stitch.  The one I have right now only has one size and it is just way too fat to do appliques!!!!



I have that machine - it's now my back-up. I think it's a decent machine for the price but there are a couple things I don't like. For one thing it stops with the needle down and I have to manually turn the wheel to bring the needle up when I'm done. What I like is that it has more decorative stitches than my embroidery machine.

BTW - The stitch width can be adjusted the same way Heather describes.


----------



## Clutterbug

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do any of  you have the cheaper computerized project runway sewing machine from Walmart?  Is it any good or do I need to pay extra to step up to the next brother model?



I think that the Project Runway machine replaced my machine - the Brother CE4000.  It's basic but has several stitches and you can vary the width and length of the satin/zigzag stitch.  It also has an automatic buttonholer.  I have been very happy with it.


----------



## HeatherSue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> oooo.....I might have to talk my DH into letting me get that one.  Thanks for the info!  By the way, I live in Michigan too!  Where in the mitten do you live?



Another option for finding out which machine is most reliable would be to search amazon for both machines and comparing the customer reviews!

I live in the left hand side of the wrist, near Kalamazoo. LOL!  Where do you live?


----------



## emcreative

I have the Brother 6000 too...AND I also live in MI, lol!


----------



## aimeeg

troijka said:


> I'm FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i finished my four feliz dresses this afternoon about 3:00.  Yipee!  I feel like I have been released from jail.  Haha!
> 
> Now, I will have to figure out how to post the pics for you all...but I have to warn you, they are totally CASED!
> 
> Did I mention that I have already made 4 customs for my unborn baby?  Lol...her room is not finished yet, but, never fear, she has Disney customs Where are my priorities???????
> 
> Christi
> 
> P.S. Someone please ease my fears and tell me the Vida is not as nearly time consuming as the Feliz??  If so, I'm running NOW!!!!!!!!!



The Vida is a piece of cake. 

I had to laugh about the babies customs. I swear if I ever had another baby that would be me. LOL 



emcreative said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Okay, one of my girls has an unusual middle name and one of my boys is going to have an unusual first name.  Both for very important, very special reasons! (when I can tell you Phineas' new name, I will explain it!) You have to explain "Cincinatti"!



I love the name Violet. It is beautiful. I really love classic girly girl names. My oldest has an unusual middle name. It's Cheek. It is a family name and I love it. We call her Cheekies. 



emcreative said:


> Okay ladies, I need some ideas!
> 
> I was looking at some pics a person sent me (of Fantasmic, trying to gauge if it will be too much for Phineas) and they all had these cool custom shirts.  I'm just putting up the image I made myself of them rather than their actual shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone think of something similarly easy for a tee for Phineas while at Crystal Palace?




Fantasmic is intense but I firmly believe it is the best attraction Disney has. My kids have always loved it. We just reminded them that Mickey saves the day. 

Check this out for the crystal palace. http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1861 It also comes in 4x4. 

Here is my DD's latest tank. If anyone does not know she is slightly NBC obsessed.


----------



## emcreative

aimeeg said:


> Check this out for the crystal palace. http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1861 It also comes in 4x4.
> 
> Here is my DD's latest tank. If anyone does not know she is slightly NBC obsessed.



I love the pooh face...but I have no machine yet, unfortunately!

The NBC tank is adorable...I'm also really loving that pettiskirt.  We had to get a "short" one to go under Hannah's Sleeping Beauty ballet dress, but next time we're going longer!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Another option for finding out which machine is most reliable would be to search amazon for both machines and comparing the customer reviews!
> 
> I live in the left hand side of the wrist, near Kalamazoo. LOL!  Where do you live?





emcreative said:


> I have the Brother 6000 too...AND I also live in MI, lol!



We live very close to each other!  I live near Battle Creek!  Small world!  Thanks for the help!  I think I am going to go look for that machine right now.


----------



## bear_mom

Now that I have a craft for dds American Girl party, any one of you creative ladies have an idea for invitations?

Emily


----------



## Stephres

emcreative said:


> I love the pooh face...but I have no machine yet, unfortunately!



I was thinking of an iron on though.


----------



## celestebh

Here are some Carla C's stripwork jumpers I've been working on.
This one I made first and did it very quickly when DD expressed the desire for a 4th of July dress for her doll. I used a smocked insert that I got off of ebay a couple of years ago. I didn't get it centered, but this was the first sewing I'd done in a few years.
The gingham I used was too thin, I think. I should have used a thicker lining and maybe the top of the bodice wouldn't have been so wonky. This was the first stripwork jumper I had tried and was scared to add the ruffle!








Here are the jumpers I've worked on this week while my children are with their grandparents. These will be a surprise for DD! Thanks again for all the advice on the gathering of the ruffle!













Now, I want to make matching nightgowns for DD and her doll using an extended portrait peasant top, a stripwork jumper using the Michael Miller Dick and Jane fabric for the first day of homeschool co-op, not to mention customs for DW in September: a stripwork princess jumper with a smocked inset of a glass slipper, a stripwork jumper with minnie dots, a zebra print twirl skirt with matching mouse ears applique, a smocked insert tee for DS with Aladdin and Genie, a couple of mouse ears appliqued tees, and maybe some bowling shirts for DS. I also found some aqua fabric with darker aqua mickey heads on them and some aqua gingham, so I'll come up with something to use for that. Maybe portrait peasant and the easy-fit pants for DD and shorts and a bowling shirt for DS? I think the sewing bug has bitten me! So many projects, so little time!


----------



## tricia

3huskymom said:


> Wooops, I forgot the pics!



that is really cute.



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Ok So this is another pattern that I just got off of YCMT.
> This was the first time making it so please no jokes...
> 
> (NOTE I need to cut off the threads that are hanging out)



Looks good.  Love the colours.



t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!



Congratulations.  Very pretty name.  Can;t wait to see the pics.



aimeeg said:


> The Vida is a piece of cake.
> 
> I had to laugh about the babies customs. I swear if I ever had another baby that would be me. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I love the name Violet. It is beautiful. I really love classic girly girl names. My oldest has an unusual middle name. It's Cheek. It is a family name and I love it. We call her Cheekies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasmic is intense but I firmly believe it is the best attraction Disney has. My kids have always loved it. We just reminded them that Mickey saves the day.
> 
> Check this out for the crystal palace. http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1861 It also comes in 4x4.
> 
> Here is my DD's latest tank. If anyone does not know she is slightly NBC obsessed.



Great tank.  I love it with the 2 of them in the heart like that.



celestebh said:


>



They all look great.  Sounds like you have a lot of sewing to get done.  Better get at er.


----------



## MScott19

I don't know how to do it...I would like a great Disney shot, maybe with characters in front of the castle, with our family name on it.
Can someone help me please!
We are going two families, a group of 10 and want to all have the same tshirts.
Any help would be awesome!!


----------



## xdanielleax

aimeeg said:


> Here is my DD's latest tank. If anyone does not know she is slightly NBC obsessed.



I LOVE THIS!!    My DD loves NBC too.  As do I.  I'm going to be making her a NBC custom for our "hopefully" trip...lol...


----------



## DisneyKings

*Toadstool* said:


> Have you tried the tension method or the dental floss method? I know someone on here said you can adjust the tension and it will ruffle. I haven't done it before, but I'm sure if you google for it you might find it.
> You can zig zag over dental floss or some other type of cording and just pull the cord... it is a little easier than just running gathering stitches. The stitches won't break as easily either.



I have tried the tension method (from the bookmarks) & it is not soooo bad, but the ruffler is just so much easier (when it works) since everything is even.  I always eventually give up doing it by hand & just have some spots that are not so gathered  Never look too closely at my stuff!


----------



## emcreative

Hmm...off the top of my head, how about either 1) including the name of their doll on the invitations, for example "Sally and Josephina" OR, sending a separate little invitation to the doll (sent from your daughter's doll) along with one for the girl from your daughter?   I'm guessing you're just going to do a "general" American girl party, but if your daughter has one of the period dolls, maybe the invitation could be personalized around that?

Smaller plates and everything for the dolls would be cute, too. 

A general idea might be something like this?


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

teresajoy said:


> This is beautiful!! And so is your daughter. Those colors are gorgeous and she looks great in them! What pattern was this?



I "think" it was a twirl one..but I have never gotten a twirl pattern to work right...


----------



## twob4him

celestebh said:


> Here are some Carla C's stripwork jumpers I've been working on.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Now, I want to make matching nightgowns for DD and her doll using an extended portrait peasant top, a stripwork jumper using the Michael Miller Dick and Jane fabric for the first day of homeschool co-op, not to mention customs for DW in September: a stripwork princess jumper with a smocked inset of a glass slipper, a stripwork jumper with minnie dots, a zebra print twirl skirt with matching mouse ears applique, a smocked insert tee for DS with Aladdin and Genie, a couple of mouse ears appliqued tees, and maybe some bowling shirts for DS. I also found some aqua fabric with darker aqua mickey heads on them and some aqua gingham, so I'll come up with something to use for that. Maybe portrait peasant and the easy-fit pants for DD and shorts and a bowling shirt for DS? I think the sewing bug has bitten me! So many projects, so little time!



I would say, YES, you definately got bitten by the sewing bug!!!  Everything looks great!!! 


Heather....I work backwards all the time!


----------



## xdanielleax

Can anyone tell me why it is like impossible to find a plain black short sleeve tshirt for a toddle girl? OY!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

JustcallmeHappy said:


> Ok So this is another pattern that I just got off of YCMT.
> This was the first time making it so please no jokes...
> 
> (NOTE I need to cut off the threads that are hanging out)



That's very sweet.  What pretty colors.



troijka said:


> I'm FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i finished my four feliz dresses this afternoon about 3:00.  Yipee!  I feel like I have been released from jail.  Haha!



Yay!  Can't wait to see!  



t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!



Congratulations!!!!  New baby time is such a magical time.



teresajoy said:


> Isn't that the BEST video ever! I just love it! Brian thinks we need to do that on our next trip! Seriously, how cool is my husband!??!!
> In case anyone hasn't seen it yet, here's a link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLOJ9HMkgAE
> I loved that shirt too!



Thanks for sharing that video!  I had to forward it to my Disney lovin' parents.  Ava (DD2) made me watch it literally 7 times with her.  I counted.



celestebh said:


> Here are some Carla C's stripwork jumpers I've been working on.



Those came out wonderful!  I love you list of projects to be done.  Happy sewing to you!


----------



## twob4him

Stephres said:


> Goodness, that IS a bad day! I can't help with the ruffler but I hope your toe feels better soon!
> 
> Would you guys like to know what I did today? Remember my scrapbooking desk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part was trying to sort random pictures and figure out when they were taken. I will STAY organized this time, I swear!
> 
> I also finished a family book (I only had December left to do):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 and a half years to go!



Steph - You inspired me to clean out a closet and get a few bags of clothing packed up for Good Will! *Thanks!!! *I feel so much better....how about you??? I stopped scrapbooking when I had two babies in a row...then I started putting pics in albums in order....then this thread came along, and photobucket where all my pics are stashed (in case of house fire) and now we never print out any pics??? I still have my little stash of scrapbooking stuff but its overshadowed by the sewing now. When I retire, I will scrapbook!!!!  Less than 9 years and I will be in Florida!!!!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

here is my newest creation.  Roseanna is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to wear this one to school.  SHe hasn't taken it off since I finished it


----------



## snubie

xdanielleax said:


> Can anyone tell me why it is like impossible to find a plain black short sleeve tshirt for a toddle girl? OY!


If you don;t need it immediately, you could try here:
http://www.jiffyshirts.com/kids/shortsleeve/?idcust=206642171
Shipping was very fast the times I used the site.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

xdanielleax said:


> Can anyone tell me why it is like impossible to find a plain black short sleeve tshirt for a toddle girl? OY!



I am not sure if they have toddler sizes but Old Navy has these:

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=6793&vid=1&pid=536662&scid=536662252

and they are only $5.


----------



## emcreative

disneylovinfamily said:


> here is my newest creation.  Roseanna is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to wear this one to school.  SHe hasn't taken it off since I finished it



HannahDiva loves this too...though for SOME reason she thinks it would be better with an "H" on it...\

Okay ladies, what about this for Phineas for his breakfast at Crystal Palace?  the shirt will only be worn for breakfast because after that we all turn into PIRATES!


----------



## Clutterbug

celestebh said:


> Here are some Carla C's stripwork jumpers I've been working on.
> This one I made first and did it very quickly when DD expressed the desire for a 4th of July dress for her doll. I used a smocked insert that I got off of ebay a couple of years ago. I didn't get it centered, but this was the first sewing I'd done in a few years.
> The gingham I used was too thin, I think. I should have used a thicker lining and maybe the top of the bodice wouldn't have been so wonky. This was the first stripwork jumper I had tried and was scared to add the ruffle!



Those are great!  I love the bright colors of the stripwork jumper!  I can't wait to see the rest of the projects that you have planned.



twob4him said:


> Steph - You inspired me to clean out a closet and get a few bags of clothing packed up for Good Will! *Thanks!!! *I feel so much better....how about you??? I stopped scrapbooking when I had two babies in a row...then I started putting pics in albums in order....then this thread came along, and photobucket where all my pics are stashed (in case of house fire) and now we never print out any pics??? I still have my little stash of scrapbooking stuff but its overshadowed by the sewing now. When I retire, I will scrapbook!!!!  Less than 9 years and I will be in Florida!!!!!



I agree with both of you.  Scrapbooking was my obsession until sewing took over and seeing Steph's organized desk and pages make me want to pull all that stuff back out.  So many projects, so little time - LOL!

Steph -   Nice job!  



disneylovinfamily said:


> here is my newest creation.  Roseanna is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to wear this one to school.  SHe hasn't taken it off since I finished it



I can see why she loves it - so cute and sassy!




emcreative said:


> HannahDiva loves this too...though for SOME reason she thinks it would be better with an "H" on it...\
> 
> Okay ladies, what about this for Phineas for his breakfast at Crystal Palace?  the shirt will only be worn for breakfast because after that we all turn into PIRATES!



That's perfect!


----------



## Jennia

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first super twirly patchwork dress today (well, it took a few days).  My hubby thought I was nuts!  I would not have tried it without the ruffler and serger.  I ended upo doing a rolling hem with my serger after trying to iron for a regular hem.  That would have taken forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor:



So cute!



aimeeg said:


> One More Dress-
> 
> I finished the applique before I got my new machine. This one was done by hand. The Queen of Hearts is for my almost 3 year old DD to wear to Fantasmic. Her sister is wearing Maleficent and her step cousin is wearing Jack Skellington.
> 
> I am not sure if you can tell but the red is not polka dots. It is hearts.



Love it, and what perfect fabric! 



emcreative said:


> I did it!
> 
> Here it is, the final Mulan dress.  I know there are a million mistakes and pretty much everyone could do better...but hey, Emilee loves it!!!



It looks GREAT! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> ToadStool- Here it is- just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, obviously this is a large wall hanging, but this book also has twin quilts, it would be easy enough to square it off along the top and bottom and add bigger pieces to make it the size of the top of a bed and then add borders to give yourself however much length on the sides and top you want.
> 
> some pictures I took recently, just cause I thought they were cute..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the week before the 4th, she is trying out a sweater my Aunt knit for her (size 6 months)



Both are so adorable, there's something so sweet about a baby in a white knit sweater. =) 



emcreative said:


> Okay I can't confirm or deny that I "know" who this baby is...
> 
> ...BUT...
> 
> I KNOW this is the cutest and messiest baby in this contest, and his disboutiquer Momma would be FOREVER GREATFUL if you voted for him in this contest as she very very badly could use photo printing/a new camera!!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/messy-baby-contest/messy-baby-boys/you-say-messy-like-it-s-a-bad-thing--8857/


That mystery baby was so cute I HAD to vote for him! 


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well it is a little big for her but that just means it will fit her next year! (I have really skinny kiddos) So I added the red ribbong and made a very simple bow where the flower xcould be pinned on with a safety pin. I think I like it better with just the ribbon but Juliet likes the flower.
> Here is her hamming er, posing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of all 3 girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and the advice.
> Carol



That turned out fantastic, and what lovely girls! 



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Ok So this is another pattern that I just got off of YCMT.
> This was the first time making it so please no jokes...
> 
> (NOTE I need to cut off the threads that are hanging out)



I think it looks good! 



3huskymom said:


> Wooops, I forgot the pics!



What a perfect UP! outfit, can never get enough of Kevin.  



t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!



Love the name Violet-we have a Violet Eden. =) 



aimeeg said:


> The Vida is a piece of cake.
> 
> I had to laugh about the babies customs. I swear if I ever had another baby that would be me. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I love the name Violet. It is beautiful. I really love classic girly girl names. My oldest has an unusual middle name. It's Cheek. It is a family name and I love it. We call her Cheekies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasmic is intense but I firmly believe it is the best attraction Disney has. My kids have always loved it. We just reminded them that Mickey saves the day.
> 
> Check this out for the crystal palace. http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1861 It also comes in 4x4.
> 
> Here is my DD's latest tank. If anyone does not know she is slightly NBC obsessed.



Love the tank! 



celestebh said:


> Here are some Carla C's stripwork jumpers I've been working on.
> This one I made first and did it very quickly when DD expressed the desire for a 4th of July dress for her doll. I used a smocked insert that I got off of ebay a couple of years ago. I didn't get it centered, but this was the first sewing I'd done in a few years.
> The gingham I used was too thin, I think. I should have used a thicker lining and maybe the top of the bodice wouldn't have been so wonky. This was the first stripwork jumper I had tried and was scared to add the ruffle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the jumpers I've worked on this week while my children are with their grandparents. These will be a surprise for DD! Thanks again for all the advice on the gathering of the ruffle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I want to make matching nightgowns for DD and her doll using an extended portrait peasant top, a stripwork jumper using the Michael Miller Dick and Jane fabric for the first day of homeschool co-op, not to mention customs for DW in September: a stripwork princess jumper with a smocked inset of a glass slipper, a stripwork jumper with minnie dots, a zebra print twirl skirt with matching mouse ears applique, a smocked insert tee for DS with Aladdin and Genie, a couple of mouse ears appliqued tees, and maybe some bowling shirts for DS. I also found some aqua fabric with darker aqua mickey heads on them and some aqua gingham, so I'll come up with something to use for that. Maybe portrait peasant and the easy-fit pants for DD and shorts and a bowling shirt for DS? I think the sewing bug has bitten me! So many projects, so little time!



So cute! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> here is my newest creation.  Roseanna is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to wear this one to school.  SHe hasn't taken it off since I finished it



Wow this is gorgeous! 



emcreative said:


> HannahDiva loves this too...though for SOME reason she thinks it would be better with an "H" on it...
> 
> Okay ladies, what about this for Phineas for his breakfast at Crystal Palace?  the shirt will only be worn for breakfast because after that we all turn into PIRATES!



I think that would be perfect!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

emcreative said:


> HannahDiva loves this too...though for SOME reason she thinks it would be better with an "H" on it...\
> 
> Okay ladies, what about this for Phineas for his breakfast at Crystal Palace?  the shirt will only be worn for breakfast because after that we all turn into PIRATES!



Too funny about Hannah!!!!!!

I love the shirt!  That is a great idea since you will only have it on for one meal.  We are gonna do the pirate makeovers on our first day and I am soooo excited!


----------



## TinaLala

disneylovinfamily said:


> here is my newest creation.  Roseanna is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to wear this one to school.  SHe hasn't taken it off since I finished it




LOVE LOVE LOVE This!!  DD10 is going to like the skirt as well!  I just picked up yellow fabric just like it and we had been talking about what to do with it.  I love the pleats, makes it mature, but feminine at the same time.  So cute!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

TinaLala said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE This!!  DD10 is going to like the skirt as well!  I just picked up yellow fabric just like it and we had been talking about what to do with it.  I love the pleats, makes it mature, but feminine at the same time.  So cute!



Thanks so much!  I have been trying to come up with some designs for older girls since Roseanna will be in 1st grade this year and I want her to still wear the stuff.  She usually still loves everything I design, so I am lucky.

The pleats were pretty easy to do, especially with the plaid, it made natural fold lines for me so it is even all around. I think it is great for an older girl too.


----------



## *Toadstool*

http://www.michaelmillerfabrics.com/MMF/Swatch2.cfm?&Gnam=Lil' Princess
Look how cute this Michael Miller line is.


----------



## LisaZoe

xdanielleax said:


> Can anyone tell me why it is like impossible to find a plain black short sleeve tshirt for a toddle girl? OY!



What size do you need? I have quite a few sizes from Old Navy in my stash. PM me if you're interested.



*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.michaelmillerfabrics.com/MMF/Swatch2.cfm?&Gnam=Lil' Princess
> Look how cute this Michael Miller line is.



Those are really cute. I especially like that they are bright colors. That's one thing I'm not thrilled with about the Japanese fairy tale prints - they're usually fairly muted in color scheme.


----------



## momma_mouse

I've been making these for a little over a year now.  





(This is a bad picture.  It was not stitched at all, let alone double stitched like I normally do.  It's not even the same clip I use now.  This was just an example of one of the designs I do.)

I just came across this ribbon today.    





















(pictures borrowed from Ebay)

What do yout think?!?  I can't wait to make some with it!  I'm thinking of making some key fobs out of this, too!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Is this the same fabric you guys were looking for?? I don't think it is, but just checking.


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Is this the same fabric you guys were looking for?? I don't think it is, but just checking.



No, but it's a close second!  Where is it?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.michaelmillerfabrics.com/MMF/Swatch2.cfm?&Gnam=Lil' Princess
> Look how cute this Michael Miller line is.



i love these!  MUST BUY!!!!  i can see a great back to school set with these fabrics!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Is this the same fabric you guys were looking for?? I don't think it is, but just checking.



i think that is close!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Another option for finding out which machine is most reliable would be to search amazon for both machines and comparing the customer reviews!
> 
> I live in the left hand side of the wrist, near Kalamazoo. LOL!  Where do you live?





emcreative said:


> I have the Brother 6000 too...AND I also live in MI, lol!



Okay MI girls with the Brother 6000, where did you get yours?  I went to the store that I thought had them and they didn't! Did you get yours online?  And emcreative, do you live near heathersue and I?


----------



## mgmsmommy

emcreative said:


> HannahDiva loves this too...though for SOME reason she thinks it would be better with an "H" on it...\
> 
> Okay ladies, what about this for Phineas for his breakfast at Crystal Palace?  the shirt will only be worn for breakfast because after that we all turn into PIRATES!



I think it's just perfect.


----------



## mirandag819

momma_mouse said:


> I've been making these for a little over a year now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is a bad picture.  It was not stitched at all, let alone double stitched like I normally do.  It's not even the same clip I use now.  This was just an example of one of the designs I do.)
> 
> I just came across this ribbon today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pictures borrowed from Ebay)
> 
> What do yout think?!?  I can't wait to make some with it!  I'm thinking of making some key fobs out of this, too!!



I have all of those, plus a few others of hers..... I LOVE THEM! The safari ones and cupcake/icecream ones were the ones I used to match a couple outfits I made this weekend. In fact the cupcake/icecream ribbon inspired the whole outfit.


----------



## emcreative

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay MI girls with the Brother 6000, where did you get yours?  I went to the store that I thought had them and they didn't! Did you get yours online?  And emcreative, do you live near heathersue and I?




I ordered mine from WallyWorld.  I'm in Jackson County!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

emcreative said:


> I ordered mine from WallyWorld.  I'm in Jackson County!



Wow!  We're all pretty close to each other!!!!!

Do you remember how long it took you to get yours if you did the site to home shipping?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I just ordered one!  Ugh!  Waiting again.....I want to use it now!!!! =)


----------



## emcreative

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Wow!  We're all pretty close to each other!!!!!
> 
> Do you remember how long it took you to get yours if you did the site to home shipping?



Site to home, and I think I did the 2-3 day shipping but got it in 2 days?


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> HannahDiva loves this too...though for SOME reason she thinks it would be better with an "H" on it...\
> 
> Okay ladies, what about this for Phineas for his breakfast at Crystal Palace?  the shirt will only be worn for breakfast because after that we all turn into PIRATES!



That is SOOO SOOO cute!!  



momma_mouse said:


> I've been making these for a little over a year now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is a bad picture.  It was not stitched at all, let alone double stitched like I normally do.  It's not even the same clip I use now.  This was just an example of one of the designs I do.)
> 
> I just came across this ribbon today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pictures borrowed from Ebay)
> 
> What do yout think?!?  I can't wait to make some with it!  I'm thinking of making some key fobs out of this, too!!




WOAH!!  I love the paci holder and the ribbon - do you mind PMing me the seller info???  Where do you get those clips for the paci holder??


----------



## Adi12982

Thought some of you may want to post over on this budget board thread  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2230507


----------



## emcreative

Thanks for the positive responses on the Pooh iron-on.  I put his "new" name and an image of Pooh, Piglet, Tigger and Roo jumping in a circle holding hands on the back.

LOL Last trip, doing all those iron ons felt like SO much work...now I feel like I'm cheating!


----------



## froggy33

Okay, I know this topic has been going around for a while, but I have a few quick questions before I go out and by this.
I inherited a Bernina Deco 500 (or 550) Embroidery Machine from my SIL's MIL (long story).  I haven't actually used this yet - too busy making outfits and figuring out my serger!!  Anyway, it takes those little memory cards, so I can't hook up directly to my computer, but I of course love the embroidery designs I see on here.
I found a website that has the PED basic with a card for $119.  It says it works on Bernina Deco, and that you must have the files in PES.  The Deco has two different sizes of hoops, although I am not sure of their exact sizes.  Does anybody use anything like this??  I could just buy, for example a HeatherSue design, transfer it to the card and sew it out??
Also, does anyone know where you can get this cheaper?  I thought someone said they got theirs at JoAnns with a 40% coupon??

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## NiniMorris

After a week of waiting anad waiting and waiting for my ruffler foot to come  in, I took a needle, thread, and lots and lots of pins to my son's therapy appoihntment today.  I hand gathered...yes, that's right, HAND gathered two of CarlC's stripwork jumpers....(my grandmother would be so proud!)....


Get home this afternoon, and guess what is in my mail???  That's right...my ruffler foot!


Oh well...Happy mama!

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

oops...I bought single fold bias tape today.  How do you sew that on to trim a skirt or can't you?  That tutorial that someone posted a few days ago doesn't seem to work for this.


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> After a week of waiting anad waiting and waiting for my ruffler foot to come  in, I took a needle, thread, and lots and lots of pins to my son's therapy appoihntment today.  I hand gathered...yes, that's right, HAND gathered two of CarlC's stripwork jumpers....(my grandmother would be so proud!)....
> 
> 
> Get home this afternoon, and guess what is in my mail???  That's right...my ruffler foot!
> 
> 
> Oh well...Happy mama!
> 
> Nini




(((hugs))) I'm sorry Nini, but I'm glad I'm not the only one with that kinda luck.  Thank you for not making me feel so alone!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> Goodness, that IS a bad day! I can't help with the ruffler but I hope your toe feels better soon!
> 
> Would you guys like to know what I did today? Remember my scrapbooking desk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part was trying to sort random pictures and figure out when they were taken. I will STAY organized this time, I swear!
> 
> I also finished a family book (I only had December left to do):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 and a half years to go!



You're still miles ahead of me LOL; love the organized desk, it looks great!



emcreative said:


> Just watched someone's hilarious home video of a DW trip...one of the oldest kids in the group has a shirt (while everyone else's is matching) that says "I Don't Do Matching Shirts"  IT IS HILARIOUS! Of course now hubby wants one.  I so totally have to do this now...thought I'd let y'all know in case you have a stick in the mudd, too....


That is too funny!


JustcallmeHappy said:


> Ok So this is another pattern that I just got off of YCMT.
> This was the first time making it so please no jokes...
> 
> (NOTE I need to cut off the threads that are hanging out)


Love the fabrics; she looks adorable


t-beri said:


> Ok
> ok. I'm sorry. My internet is down, hopefully I'll have it back up on Fri. And I promise lots of pictures. But first things first. The new princess has a name. It was awful being under the gun of the vital statistics office.
> Her name is Violet.  Violet Cincinnati.
> 
> And she is LOVELY!  She has a touch of jaundice so we are nursing constantly and mom would like a nap but otherwise we are both well. She is a bit fussier than my other 2 were. She certainly had been acting like the youngest even since the false alarms!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and concern. I love this thread!!!


Welcome Princess Violet!!!!


aimeeg said:


> The Vida is a piece of cake.
> 
> I had to laugh about the babies customs. I swear if I ever had another baby that would be me. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I love the name Violet. It is beautiful. I really love classic girly girl names. My oldest has an unusual middle name. It's Cheek. It is a family name and I love it. We call her Cheekies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasmic is intense but I firmly believe it is the best attraction Disney has. My kids have always loved it. We just reminded them that Mickey saves the day.
> 
> Check this out for the crystal palace. http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1861 It also comes in 4x4.
> 
> Here is my DD's latest tank. If anyone does not know she is slightly NBC obsessed.


That set is fabulous!


celestebh said:


> Here are some Carla C's stripwork jumpers I've been working on.
> This one I made first and did it very quickly when DD expressed the desire for a 4th of July dress for her doll. I used a smocked insert that I got off of ebay a couple of years ago. I didn't get it centered, but this was the first sewing I'd done in a few years.
> The gingham I used was too thin, I think. I should have used a thicker lining and maybe the top of the bodice wouldn't have been so wonky. This was the first stripwork jumper I had tried and was scared to add the ruffle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the jumpers I've worked on this week while my children are with their grandparents. These will be a surprise for DD! Thanks again for all the advice on the gathering of the ruffle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I want to make matching nightgowns for DD and her doll using an extended portrait peasant top, a stripwork jumper using the Michael Miller Dick and Jane fabric for the first day of homeschool co-op, not to mention customs for DW in September: a stripwork princess jumper with a smocked inset of a glass slipper, a stripwork jumper with minnie dots, a zebra print twirl skirt with matching mouse ears applique, a smocked insert tee for DS with Aladdin and Genie, a couple of mouse ears appliqued tees, and maybe some bowling shirts for DS. I also found some aqua fabric with darker aqua mickey heads on them and some aqua gingham, so I'll come up with something to use for that. Maybe portrait peasant and the easy-fit pants for DD and shorts and a bowling shirt for DS? I think the sewing bug has bitten me! So many projects, so little time!


Great job!  I love the matching stripworks!  And your project list sounds like mine LOL.


disneylovinfamily said:


> here is my newest creation.  Roseanna is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to wear this one to school.  SHe hasn't taken it off since I finished it


I love this, I love this, I love this, I love this!


emcreative said:


> HannahDiva loves this too...though for SOME reason she thinks it would be better with an "H" on it...\
> 
> Okay ladies, what about this for Phineas for his breakfast at Crystal Palace?  the shirt will only be worn for breakfast because after that we all turn into PIRATES!


I think it;s great!



*Toadstool* said:


> Is this the same fabric you guys were looking for?? I don't think it is, but just checking.



Ooooooohhhhh, I really, really HAVE to get that; where'd you find it?


----------



## bear_mom

emcreative said:


> Hmm...off the top of my head, how about either 1) including the name of their doll on the invitations, for example "Sally and Josephina" OR, sending a separate little invitation to the doll (sent from your daughter's doll) along with one for the girl from your daughter?   I'm guessing you're just going to do a "general" American girl party, but if your daughter has one of the period dolls, maybe the invitation could be personalized around that?
> 
> Smaller plates and everything for the dolls would be cute, too.
> 
> A general idea might be something like this?



I love the idea of the second invitation for the dolls!

Thanks!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Been a bad girl again.  2 days ago I purchased the Precious dress and bucket hat.  Had a pin for a little discount, so not bad.....welll....today, I decided I had to have the Vida pattern.  So, I ordered it.  Hopefully, dh won't be too mad that I spent $30 in the past 2 days on patterns!  

I did score some free fabric at moms today.  She has been too busy to sew, so she told me take what I needed.  She had the blue fabric I need for the Alice dress I am going to make!  YAH!  Now I have a pattern and material!  About ready to sew.  And I took some muti colored polka dot material that will work with her birthday outfit!

And some really good news!  I came home yesterday and checked the mail to find 4 1 day PH's fof Disney!  Yep!  I guess since I worked for Disney store at some point this year I still get my free tickets!  WOOHOO!  Now we have 7 days worth of tickets and 3 of those days are free!  We are going to stay through Sun evening and then stop somewhere near the beach off of 95 on the way home.  An extra day of vacation!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

bear_mom said:


> Now that I have a craft for dds American Girl party, any one of you creative ladies have an idea for invitations?
> 
> Emily



How about making a paper (or fabric) sleeping bag with a pillow on it (either out of paper or just glue a flat piece of fabric for the pillow).  Inside the sleeping bag insert a cut out cardstock paper doll (as best you get to resemble an AG) and put the time/date/details on the doll.  The recipient would slide the paper doll out of the sleeping bag to read the invite.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

disneylovinfamily said:


> here is my newest creation.  Roseanna is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to wear this one to school.  SHe hasn't taken it off since I finished it



That is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO adorable.  Really nice pictures, too.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Man, I wish kids dressed for school like this, here.  This is a roll out of bed, maybe brush hair on a good day, then go straight to school kinda city.  It's sad, for me, who loves to dress up my little punkins.


----------



## Stephres

mommyof2princesses said:


> And some really good news!  I came home yesterday and checked the mail to find 4 1 day PH's fof Disney!  Yep!  I guess since I worked for Disney store at some point this year I still get my free tickets!  WOOHOO!  Now we have 7 days worth of tickets and 3 of those days are free!  We are going to stay through Sun evening and then stop somewhere near the beach off of 95 on the way home.  An extra day of vacation!!!



Really good news! I'm so happy for you.

Haven't been sewing but I did find picures from our March 2007 Disney Cruise so I have been working on them. It is so funny to try to scrapbook pictures from so long ago. 

I do go to JoAnn's and forgot to look at the sissix stuff (doh!) but they had the stacks for 40% off so I bought three (eek!). I looked at the fabric but the line was so long with only one lady cutting that I put stuff back.


----------



## ncmomof2

disneylovinfamily said:


>



I love it!  And your daughter is adorable and a great poser!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Who is the one who made the mickey cupcake applique to buy?  And how do I find the website????  Help!


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is what I have been working on yesterday and today.  Thank you Lisa for the tip about serging, then iron, then stitch for a hem!  It made the hem on the ruffle so much easier.  I cased the idea of using the minnie dot fabric with a tiered dress like this.  Oh, and this is the first time I did buttons.  I put them on the back so they would not mess anything up.  I am glad I finally tried it!  Next up, a zipper!






A little bit of twirl:







Thanks for all the great comments on the patchwork dress!


----------



## emcreative

well, the good news is i got 7 pairs of flip flops done.  the bad nwes isi burnt a finger so bad it blistered,,,


i'm suppsed to do 2 iron ons tonight...lol... i will probably either be hospitalized or burn the house down!!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

Rebecuberduber said:


> Man, I wish kids dressed for school like this, here.  This is a roll out of bed, maybe brush hair on a good day, then go straight to school kinda city.  It's sad, for me, who loves to dress up my little punkins.



Where in Alaska do you live? It's my favorite state. My family spent 4 weeks exploring it when I was in college. If it  wouldn't be so far away from family I'd move  there in  a heartbeat. My 4 dogs (3 husky mixes and 1 purebred husky, all rescued) would LOVE it there!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.michaelmillerfabrics.com/MMF/Swatch2.cfm?&Gnam=Lil' Princess
> Look how cute this Michael Miller line is.



One of the coops I belong to just did a buy on that fabric...The ladies on that bought it like crazy!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Is this the same fabric you guys were looking for?? I don't think it is, but just checking.



Not quite the same, but none the less. It is awesome, where did you find it?


----------



## mirandag819

Crud the doctor just called to let me know I have swine flu! Told me to rest for the next 7 days.... doesn't he know I leave for Disney World in less then a month and I have lots of sewing to do!


----------



## sahm1000

JustcallmeHappy said:


> Ok So this is another pattern that I just got off of YCMT.
> This was the first time making it so please no jokes...
> 
> (NOTE I need to cut off the threads that are hanging out)



Very cute!  You did a great job!  



2cutekidz said:


> I don't think I ever posed the bling that I had made to match my Minnie set.  I actually changed my applique image to match the bottlecaps better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Great bling!  I love it!  I haven't done bling for my girls before but I want to for our next trip.  They love their jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 3huskymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wooops, I forgot the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  I need to get going on Up outfits for my girls but I don't know if that's going to happen.........
> 
> 
> 
> troijka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i finished my four feliz dresses this afternoon about 3:00.  Yipee!  I feel like I have been released from jail.  Haha!
> 
> Now, I will have to figure out how to post the pics for you all...but I have to warn you, they are totally CASED!
> 
> Did I mention that I have already made 4 customs for my unborn baby?  Lol...her room is not finished yet, but, never fear, she has Disney customs Where are my priorities???????
> 
> Christi
> 
> P.S. Someone please ease my fears and tell me the Vida is not as nearly time consuming as the Feliz??  If so, I'm running NOW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!  for you!  The Feliz does look very time consuming but I've never done it.  I've done four Vida's and they aren't too bad.  Actually, it's a really quick dress to put together in my opinion.  Good luck with them!
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on yesterday and today.  Thank you Lisa for the tip about serging, then iron, then stitch for a hem!  It made the hem on the ruffle so much easier.  I cased the idea of using the minnie dot fabric with a tiered dress like this.  Oh, and this is the first time I did buttons.  I put them on the back so they would not mess anything up.  I am glad I finally tried it!  Next up, a zipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments on the patchwork dress!



Super cute!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

mirandag819 said:


> Crud the doctor just called to let me know I have swine flu! Told me to rest for the next 7 days.... doesn't he know I leave for Disney World in less then a month and I have lots of sewing to do!




Oh, no!  Rest and feel better soon!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay here I go again. Before tackling Goofy Vader I thought I would try just a mickey head.  Thanks to you ladies everything now lines up.  Next issue!!!! It seems that the fabric wants to "puff" away from the shirt.  Can I put something like wonder under on the backside of the fabric and then after the tack down stitch and cutting around the design iron the fabric to the shirt?  Or will this make the shirt too heavy?  I am using tear away stabilizer. I am sorry I am just totally lost with this.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

3huskymom said:


> Where in Alaska do you live? It's my favorite state. My family spent 4 weeks exploring it when I was in college. If it  wouldn't be so far away from family I'd move  there in  a heartbeat. My 4 dogs (3 husky mixes and 1 purebred husky, all rescued) would LOVE it there!



I live in Juneau.  It is very pretty up here.  You get sick of the rain fast, but we've been having an incredible summer.  It actually got in the eighties which was a record high since 1960-something.  I'm so glad because last year it rained aaaallll summer.  We got probably five sunny days, total in three months.  It was so depressing.  We quickly planned a Disney trip to Florida for the fall.  We desperately needed some sun.



mirandag819 said:


> Crud the doctor just called to let me know I have swine flu! Told me to rest for the next 7 days.... doesn't he know I leave for Disney World in less then a month and I have lots of sewing to do!



Oooooh noo!  So sorry!  Sounds like bad timing, but at least you can be grateful it didn't strike _during_ your trip.  I hope you get better fast!!  And I hope it doesn't spread to anyone else in your family so you can all enjoy your trip together!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Okay ladies, I need some ideas!
> 
> I was looking at some pics a person sent me (of Fantasmic, trying to gauge if it will be too much for Phineas) and they all had these cool custom shirts.  I'm just putting up the image I made myself of them rather than their actual shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone think of something similarly easy for a tee for Phineas while at Crystal Palace?



Do you remember those cat shirts with just the eyes and whiskers? How about doing a pooh shirt similar to that. And if you have time, do the easy fit shorts with Pooh. 



momma_mouse said:


> I've been making these for a little over a year now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is a bad picture.  It was not stitched at all, let alone double stitched like I normally do.  It's not even the same clip I use now.  This was just an example of one of the designs I do.)
> 
> I just came across this ribbon today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do yout think?!?  I can't wait to make some with it!  I'm thinking of making some key fobs out of this, too!!



So cute! They can be hard to find. My mother said it's becuase your not supposed to use them becuase of stranglulation.  I'd never use it to put the baby to bed! And they look easy to release. 



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay here I go again. Before tackling Goofy Vader I thought I would try just a mickey head.  Thanks to you ladies everything now lines up.  Next issue!!!! It seems that the fabric wants to "puff" away from the shirt.  Can I put something like wonder under on the backside of the fabric and then after the tack down stitch and cutting around the design iron the fabric to the shirt?  Or will this make the shirt too heavy?  I am using tear away stabilizer. I am sorry I am just totally lost with this.



While doing some internet searches for appliques, I read that you can use a spray fabric adhesive to place the fabric. I haven't tried this yet. But it sounds like it would work.


----------



## momma_mouse

SallyfromDE said:


> So cute! They can be hard to find. My mother said it's becuase your not supposed to use them becuase of stranglulation.  I'd never use it to put the baby to bed! And they look easy to release.




Yes!  Definately never put your baby to bed with one.  Even if you did though, it would be really hard to strangle with one of mine.  They are only about 8 or so inches long.  It would take a lot to strangle a baby with it that short.


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> Here is my DD's latest tank. If anyone does not know she is slightly NBC obsessed.




Aimee, I love it!  Hannah is just too cute!


----------



## Tink561

2cutekidz said:


> I don't think I ever posed the bling that I had made to match my Minnie set.  I actually changed my applique image to match the bottlecaps better.



I'm very happy to say I am the proud winner of Leslie's set!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay here I go again. Before tackling Goofy Vader I thought I would try just a mickey head.  Thanks to you ladies everything now lines up.  Next issue!!!! It seems that the fabric wants to "puff" away from the shirt.  Can I put something like wonder under on the backside of the fabric and then after the tack down stitch and cutting around the design iron the fabric to the shirt?  Or will this make the shirt too heavy?  I am using tear away stabilizer. I am sorry I am just totally lost with this.



Update.  I did not have any of the spray adhesive.  I have tried it in the past and it was a mess.  Got on the hoops and would not come off.  I did have some of the wonder-under and it worked great.  I cut the fabric out a little larger then the design and ironed the wonder under on the back.  Did the trace. Peeled the backing off.  Put fabric down.  Did Tack down.  Trimmed.  Ironed fabric (in hoop) to shirt.  Then did the outline.  So far so good.

Thank you ladies for all of the advice.  You are all so great.  Now that I have it down.  (I have been practicing on old shirts)  I am going to try the real thing in the morning.  If everything goes good I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Tink561

I wanted to share some pictures of Gracie at the American Girl Boutique & Bistro in Atlanta.  We went last month during a visit with family.


----------



## Tink561

We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
























































We didn't get to use this one last year. 





I have a few others on the way too.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on yesterday and today.  Thank you Lisa for the tip about serging, then iron, then stitch for a hem!  It made the hem on the ruffle so much easier.  I cased the idea of using the minnie dot fabric with a tiered dress like this.  Oh, and this is the first time I did buttons.  I put them on the back so they would not mess anything up.  I am glad I finally tried it!  Next up, a zipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments on the patchwork dress!



Great job!!!!!!  I love the twirl facor!



Tink561 said:


> I wanted to share some pictures of Gracie at the American Girl Boutique & Bistro in Atlanta.  We went last month during a visit with family.



Love this!  My dd's fav is Marie!  She would go crazy over that dress!



Tink561 said:


> We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always loved all the sets that you get for your dd!  She is just too precious!
> 
> We didn't get to use this one last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.


----------



## LisaZoe

Tink561 said:


> I wanted to share some pictures of Gracie at the American Girl Boutique & Bistro in Atlanta.  We went last month during a visit with family.



OMG, how cute is she? She looks like she's having a blast. Gotta love a girl who knows how to shop and still look good.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Tink561 said:


> We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get to use this one last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.




Wow all so beautiful.  What wonderful works of wearable art.  I think my fave is the NBC one, but they are all fabulous.  Thanks so uch for letting us peek.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on yesterday and today.  Thank you Lisa for the tip about serging, then iron, then stitch for a hem!  It made the hem on the ruffle so much easier.  I cased the idea of using the minnie dot fabric with a tiered dress like this.  Oh, and this is the first time I did buttons.  I put them on the back so they would not mess anything up.  I am glad I finally tried it!  Next up, a zipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments on the patchwork dress!



Who makes the tiered dress pattern?  I must have it!   This is beautiful!  Great job!


----------



## 3huskymom

Tink561 said:


> We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get to use this one last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.



WOW! THose are amazing!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Tink561 said:


> We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get to use this one last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.



OMGoodness!!!!!  These are AMAZING!!!!  How in the world do you find the time to make all of those?!  You have a very lucky little girl!!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME.....

I am making the twirly stripwork skirt from My*Sweet*Sunshines blog and I totally don't understand how to do the waistband part.  I have the stripwork part done and the underskirt done.  I just can't figure out what I am supposed to do with the waistband.  Sorry - I am pretty new to this whole sewing thing and have only done Carla C's patterns.  Any help would be much appreciated!!!!  I REALLY want to get this done so I can move on to other things!!!


----------



## aimeeg

mgmsmommy said:


> Wow all so beautiful.  What wonderful works of wearable art.  I think my fave is the NBC one, but they are all fabulous.  Thanks so uch for letting us peek.




OMG!!!! You just made my night!!! 

I made that one. hehehe  

Angel, Gracie looks fab as usual. I think the Alice's are my favorite.


----------



## sahm1000

aimeeg said:


> The Vida is a piece of cake.
> 
> I had to laugh about the babies customs. I swear if I ever had another baby that would be me. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I love the name Violet. It is beautiful. I really love classic girly girl names. My oldest has an unusual middle name. It's Cheek. It is a family name and I love it. We call her Cheekies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasmic is intense but I firmly believe it is the best attraction Disney has. My kids have always loved it. We just reminded them that Mickey saves the day.
> 
> Check this out for the crystal palace. http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1861 It also comes in 4x4.
> 
> Here is my DD's latest tank. If anyone does not know she is slightly NBC obsessed.



Very cute Aimee!  Love them in the heart together.  Did you make your daughter a Vida that was NBC?  I can't remember who it was that did it but I loved it!



disneylovinfamily said:


> here is my newest creation.  Roseanna is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to wear this one to school.  SHe hasn't taken it off since I finished it



Love it!  That's a great outfit for an older girl!



emcreative said:


> HannahDiva loves this too...though for SOME reason she thinks it would be better with an "H" on it...\
> 
> Okay ladies, what about this for Phineas for his breakfast at Crystal Palace?  the shirt will only be worn for breakfast because after that we all turn into PIRATES!



I love it!  That's perfect!



*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.michaelmillerfabrics.com/MMF/Swatch2.cfm?&Gnam=Lil' Princess
> Look how cute this Michael Miller line is.




Very cute!



*Toadstool* said:


> Is this the same fabric you guys were looking for?? I don't think it is, but just checking.



Where did you find it?  Love that one too!


----------



## xdanielleax

Tink561 said:


> We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get to use this one last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.



I love everything!   I especially love the Minnie Dot outfit because I was going to do the EXACT same thing!  LOL...Servane Barrau, right?  Her designs are beautiful


----------



## aimeeg

sahm1000 said:


> Very cute Aimee!  Love them in the heart together.  Did you make your daughter a Vida that was NBC?  I can't remember who it was that did it but I loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!  That's a great outfit for an older girl!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!  That's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find it?  Love that one too!



Yes, we love the NBC around here. This my DD's Sally from last year. It might be my favorite custom.


----------



## Tweevil

I think that Fabric is on Etsy... I found it when I was doing my search for the other one.  Actually the print is what led me to the overseas distributors as the seller is from Japan.

But... maybe there is another source for it.  Do tell because I have been cruisin' swatches until I fall asleep.  LOL


----------



## Tink561

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> OMGoodness!!!!!  These are AMAZING!!!!  How in the world do you find the time to make all of those?!  You have a very lucky little girl!!!!!



Oh, I didn't make them.  I made a Halloween skirt once but I couldn't make these.


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME.....
> 
> I am making the twirly stripwork skirt from My*Sweet*Sunshines blog and I totally don't understand how to do the waistband part.  I have the stripwork part done and the underskirt done.  I just can't figure out what I am supposed to do with the waistband.  Sorry - I am pretty new to this whole sewing thing and have only done Carla C's patterns.  Any help would be much appreciated!!!!  I REALLY want to get this done so I can move on to other things!!!




Let me see if I can help.  (I'm horrible at explaining things!)  Measure you daughter's waist.  Make the waist band 1.5X that measurement.

If your daughters waist is 20 inches make the length of the yoke/waistband 30 inches.

Cut a fabric strip 30X6.  (This will give you roughly a 3 inch yoke/waistband.)  Fold your fabric in half lengthwise (the long way) and press.  Measure down from your folded edge 1 inch.  Stitch down the length of your fabric - to make a casing.  

Insert your elastic and secure it on one end.  (I only stitch up one end of my elastic and leave the elastic loose in the casing until the final step - it makes it easier to attach the gathered skirt)  Pin your gathered skirt piece to the unfinished edge of your yoke.  Stitch and finish your seam.  Pull the elastic the rest of the way through your casing and secure it with a few stitches.  Stitch and finish your side seams.


----------



## Tink561

xdanielleax said:


> I love everything!   I especially love the Minnie Dot outfit because I was going to do the EXACT same thing!  LOL...Servane Barrau, right?  Her designs are beautiful



Yes, Servane made that one.  She is so sweet and I just love her work!  I have a box on the way with three more sets from her.  I can't wait until those arrive.  Servane, Bayoubabe5 and Bowznstuff are my Ebay favorites!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tink561 said:


> Oh, I didn't make them.  I made a Halloween skirt once but I couldn't make these.



I remember that skirt - it was adorable!


----------



## aimeeg

For some reason this did not post. I think this was the Vida you may have been talking about. 







Angel, I was looking for my first post and I also found a Tink halter top you made two years ago. So you made two things!!!


----------



## xdanielleax

Ok, so these are TERRIBLE pics!  They are actually from video but Jerry had my camera in the car today so this was all I had..lol..I'll take some better pics tomorrow.  I FINALLY finished her Nemo outfit.  After many a seam rip...lol...it's done!  This is my 1st patchwork twirl.  Now that I know what to do, it'll go a lot faster next go around.


----------



## emcreative

Tink, Gracie looks fantastic and the customs are AMAZING!


----------



## twob4him

momma_mouse said:


> I've been making these for a little over a year now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is a bad picture.  It was not stitched at all, let alone double stitched like I normally do.  It's not even the same clip I use now.  This was just an example of one of the designs I do.)
> 
> I just came across this ribbon today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pictures borrowed from Ebay)
> 
> What do yout think?!?  I can't wait to make some with it!  I'm thinking of making some key fobs out of this, too!!


Cute binky holder...my first three children loved  their binkeys!!!

Hey I love that animal print ribbon!!! I love all of them actually.



Adi12982 said:


> Thought some of you may want to post over on this budget board thread
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2230507


Great...we get in trouble if we even speak the word  and sort of if we say Etsy or that we sell stuff...can't talk about that on here....yet they have a whole entire thread about it....



NiniMorris said:


> After a week of waiting anad waiting and waiting for my ruffler foot to come  in, I took a needle, thread, and lots and lots of pins to my son's therapy appoihntment today.  I hand gathered...yes, that's right, HAND gathered two of CarlC's stripwork jumpers....(my grandmother would be so proud!)....
> 
> 
> Get home this afternoon, and guess what is in my mail???  That's right...my ruffler foot!
> 
> 
> Oh well...Happy mama!
> 
> Nini


Now that is impressive....but I am glad you finally got your ruffler...make sure you check out the Ruffler Unruffled (free) from ycmt.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Been a bad girl again.  2 days ago I purchased the Precious dress and bucket hat.  Had a pin for a little discount, so not bad.....welll....today, I decided I had to have the Vida pattern.  So, I ordered it.  Hopefully, dh won't be too mad that I spent $30 in the past 2 days on patterns!
> 
> I did score some free fabric at moms today.  She has been too busy to sew, so she told me take what I needed.  She had the blue fabric I need for the Alice dress I am going to make!  YAH!  Now I have a pattern and material!  About ready to sew.  And I took some muti colored polka dot material that will work with her birthday outfit!
> 
> And some really good news!  I came home yesterday and checked the mail to find 4 1 day PH's fof Disney!  Yep!  I guess since I worked for Disney store at some point this year I still get my free tickets!  WOOHOO!  Now we have 7 days worth of tickets and 3 of those days are free!  We are going to stay through Sun evening and then stop somewhere near the beach off of 95 on the way home.  An extra day of vacation!!!


Now that's a good day!!!! 



mirandag819 said:


> Crud the doctor just called to let me know I have swine flu! Told me to rest for the next 7 days.... doesn't he know I leave for Disney World in less then a month and I have lots of sewing to do!



 Hope you feel better soon...please take it easy!!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

My Diamond fell out of my wedding ring
I was cleaning the carpet last night and I took my ring off but I didnt notice it was gone unil this morning when I went to put it on.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

momma_mouse said:


> I've been making these for a little over a year now.
> 
> 
> I just came across this ribbon today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pictures borrowed from Ebay)
> 
> What do yout think?!?  I can't wait to make some with it!  I'm thinking of making some key fobs out of this, too!!



I am trying to find this one.  Keep looking but can't seem to get it.  I really want some to make a bow for Sara Beth for her birthday outfit!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Diamond fell out of my wedding ring
> I was cleaning the carpet last night and I took my ring off but I didnt notice it was gone unil this morning when I went to put it on.



That is terrible!  Maybe you will find it   That happened to my mom when she was 1st married and she found the stone like 2 weeks later.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Diamond fell out of my wedding ring
> I was cleaning the carpet last night and I took my ring off but I didnt notice it was gone unil this morning when I went to put it on.




Aww man that stinks.  I had a kinda similar situation yesterday.  I took the kids to the lirary got out to the van to buckle them in & realized my ring had slid off somewhere in the library.  I retraced our steps 3 times but didn't find it.  I am hoping someone will turn it in & left my name & # at the desk but so far nothing. 

Do you think you could have vaccumed it up?  I hope your diamond turns up soon.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Tink561 said:


> We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get to use this one last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.



HOLY COW!!!

Gorgeous! We are huge NBC fans here. I think I have seen that NBC outfit on here!

Oh and steamboat Willie and Mulan. WOW.

I am soooo lucky that my girls were not in the room. They would be wanting the NBC one!


----------



## emcreative

Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Diamond fell out of my wedding ring
> I was cleaning the carpet last night and I took my ring off but I didnt notice it was gone unil this morning when I went to put it on.




I'm so sorry 

That happened to me about two weeks after The Husband and I got engaged...I was erm...sitting on the throne and HEARD it "drop".  Then when I saw it, there was a missing corner!  They had set it CHIPPED! GAH!  They of course replaced it.

I did get a new one.

Earlier this year, not very long after Phineas moved in with us, he "moved" my wedding ring somewhere.  It was custom made and cannot be replaced.  We still haven't found it. 

I hope you find yours!!!!!


----------



## Tink561

Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Diamond fell out of my wedding ring
> I was cleaning the carpet last night and I took my ring off but I didnt notice it was gone unil this morning when I went to put it on.



I'm sorry, I hope you find it.  I lost one years ago and actually found it outside in the yard after a few hours.


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> For some reason this did not post. I think this was the Vida you may have been talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel, I was looking for my first post and I also found a Tink halter top you made two years ago. So you made two things!!!



LOL, you're right Aimee!  

OMG!!!  How have I never seen this Vida?  That is fierce!!


----------



## emcreative

I've been so wrapped up in getting ready for the trip, I just realized when I posted and the tickers caught my eye...three weeks from tomorrow Phineas and Ferb will be my sons, officially, forever, and always!


----------



## ncmomof2

Tink561 said:


> We didn't get to use this one last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.




WOW!  Those are amazing!


----------



## Tink561

emcreative said:


> I've been so wrapped up in getting ready for the trip, I just realized when I posted and the tickers caught my eye...three weeks from tomorrow Phineas and Ferb will be my sons, officially, forever, and always!



Congrats!


----------



## sahm1000

mommyof2princesses said:


> Been a bad girl again.  2 days ago I purchased the Precious dress and bucket hat.  Had a pin for a little discount, so not bad.....welll....today, I decided I had to have the Vida pattern.  So, I ordered it.  Hopefully, dh won't be too mad that I spent $30 in the past 2 days on patterns!
> 
> I did score some free fabric at moms today.  She has been too busy to sew, so she told me take what I needed.  She had the blue fabric I need for the Alice dress I am going to make!  YAH!  Now I have a pattern and material!  About ready to sew.  And I took some muti colored polka dot material that will work with her birthday outfit!
> 
> And some really good news!  I came home yesterday and checked the mail to find 4 1 day PH's fof Disney!  Yep!  I guess since I worked for Disney store at some point this year I still get my free tickets!  WOOHOO!  Now we have 7 days worth of tickets and 3 of those days are free!  We are going to stay through Sun evening and then stop somewhere near the beach off of 95 on the way home.  An extra day of vacation!!!



Have a great time!  How come you're not working at the Disney store anymore?  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on yesterday and today.  Thank you Lisa for the tip about serging, then iron, then stitch for a hem!  It made the hem on the ruffle so much easier.  I cased the idea of using the minnie dot fabric with a tiered dress like this.  Oh, and this is the first time I did buttons.  I put them on the back so they would not mess anything up.  I am glad I finally tried it!  Next up, a zipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments on the patchwork dress!



Look at you go!  You are tearing up the sewing machine!  Great job again!  I might have asked this before, but where in TX do you live?  The stone work on your house looks like mine.  Do you have a Highland Home?



mirandag819 said:


> Crud the doctor just called to let me know I have swine flu! Told me to rest for the next 7 days.... doesn't he know I leave for Disney World in less then a month and I have lots of sewing to do!



Hope you feel better soon!  Take care of yourself!



Tink561 said:


> We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get to use this one last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.



Beautiful outfits!  Gracie is a fantastically dressed little girl!



aimeeg said:


> For some reason this did not post. I think this was the Vida you may have been talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel, I was looking for my first post and I also found a Tink halter top you made two years ago. So you made two things!!!



That's the one!  Love that, you did a great job on Sally!  And I still say I have no idea where our tension difficulties are, your appliques are great!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Diamond fell out of my wedding ring
> I was cleaning the carpet last night and I took my ring off but I didnt notice it was gone unil this morning when I went to put it on.



Oh no!  Say a prayer to St. Anthony and maybe it will turn up.  



emcreative said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> That happened to me about two weeks after The Husband and I got engaged...I was erm...sitting on the throne and HEARD it "drop".  Then when I saw it, there was a missing corner!  They had set it CHIPPED! GAH!  They of course replaced it.
> 
> I did get a new one.
> 
> Earlier this year, not very long after Phineas moved in with us, he "moved" my wedding ring somewhere.  It was custom made and cannot be replaced.  We still haven't found it.
> 
> I hope you find yours!!!!!



My Claire helps me put things away too.  The other day it was my diamond earrings.  She put my old pair and one from my new pair "away" for me.  She did actually put them in a jewelry box but I was paniced trying to find them.


----------



## ncmomof2

sahm1000 said:


> Look at you go!  You are tearing up the sewing machine!  Great job again!  I might have asked this before, but where in TX do you live?  The stone work on your house looks like mine.  Do you have a Highland Home?



It is a Highland Home!  We are in the Fort Worth area.


----------



## lovesdumbo

aimeeg said:


> Here is my DD's latest tank. If anyone does not know she is slightly NBC obsessed.


So cool!



celestebh said:


>


Great job!



disneylovinfamily said:


> here is my newest creation.  Roseanna is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to wear this one to school.  SHe hasn't taken it off since I finished it


Nice!



emcreative said:


> Okay ladies, what about this for Phineas for his breakfast at Crystal Palace?  the shirt will only be worn for breakfast because after that we all turn into PIRATES!


Perfect!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on yesterday and today.  Thank you Lisa for the tip about serging, then iron, then stitch for a hem!  It made the hem on the ruffle so much easier.  I cased the idea of using the minnie dot fabric with a tiered dress like this.  Oh, and this is the first time I did buttons.  I put them on the back so they would not mess anything up.  I am glad I finally tried it!  Next up, a zipper!


Adorable!



emcreative said:


> well, the good news is i got 7 pairs of flip flops done.  the bad nwes isi burnt a finger so bad it blistered,,,
> 
> 
> i'm suppsed to do 2 iron ons tonight...lol... i will probably either be hospitalized or burn the house down!!!!


Hope it heals quickly!!!!



mirandag819 said:


> Crud the doctor just called to let me know I have swine flu! Told me to rest for the next 7 days.... doesn't he know I leave for Disney World in less then a month and I have lots of sewing to do!


YIKES!!!! Take care of yourself!!!  



Tink561 said:


> I wanted to share some pictures of Gracie at the American Girl Boutique & Bistro in Atlanta.  We went last month during a visit with family.


Adorable!  Love that Marie outfit and all the others you've posted?



xdanielleax said:


> Ok, so these are TERRIBLE pics!  They are actually from video but Jerry had my camera in the car today so this was all I had..lol..I'll take some better pics tomorrow.  I FINALLY finished her Nemo outfit.  After many a seam rip...lol...it's done!  This is my 1st patchwork twirl.  Now that I know what to do, it'll go a lot faster next go around.


Cute Nemo outfit!!!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Diamond fell out of my wedding ring
> I was cleaning the carpet last night and I took my ring off but I didnt notice it was gone unil this morning when I went to put it on.


So sorry-hope it somehow turns up!



emcreative said:


> Earlier this year, not very long after Phineas moved in with us, he "moved" my wedding ring somewhere.  It was custom made and cannot be replaced.  We still haven't found it.


Hope it shows up someday soon!


----------



## emcreative

ncmomof2 said:


> It is a Highland Home!  We are in the Fort Worth area.



We're hoping to move north of Dallas...my inlaws are in The Colony. Any feedback on the Little Elm area from you Texans?


----------



## emcreative

lovesdumbo said:


> Hope it shows up someday soon!



Thanks..but it's been quite a few months so I've kinda lost hope.  Maybe when we take everything out to move?  

I think maybe Phin was just trying to tell us he was here to stay.  When my husband had the wedding band made, he had three stones placed in it- one for each of the girls, as he was "marrying" ALL of us and we were ALL becoming a family:






So maybe Phin knew something we didn't and he wasn't going anywhere, so he was telling us we needed to go get one with FIVE stones now!


----------



## jenb1023

Hi everyone!

Love everyone's outfits as usual!

I am attending Magic Meets and they are having a WDW photo contest.  I am having trouble choosing which photo to enter so if you have a quick moment and are interested please head to the thread linked below and help me choose.

Thanks!
Jen

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32744523#post32744523


----------



## emcreative

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Who makes the tiered dress pattern?  I must have it!   This is beautiful!  Great job!




You could always pm mommyof3princess and ask how she made this dress for my Hannah"












(I'm just guessing since NC said the idea on the fabric was CASE'd maybe she got it from this one, so the patterns are probably similar? Maybe it would help?)


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> So maybe Phin knew something we didn't and he wasn't going anywhere, so he was telling us we needed to go get one with FIVE stones now!



What a cute reason/way to think of it!!


----------



## KARAJ

OK, Hello everyone... I just got back a couple of days ago and am trying to catch up on the board I am up to page 92. Anyways I will post more later, but I really had a Question I really need help with ASAP if any one is up!! I am making my first bowing shirt and on the part where it calls for the fusible interfacing is there anything else you can use???? I really need to get it done tonight if possible and my Joann's closed 25 minutes ago!!!  Is there anything else I can use??? I have stabilizer; double stick fusible web; and some kind of fusible padding like thing, but alas no fusible interfacing like I thought  PLEASE HELP even if it is just to tell me I am not going to be able to complete it tonight.

THANKS ALL

PS I loved the memory Lane photos


----------



## spongemommie05

so i fell off the radar again and after 20 mins of searching i found you all again .... i am back and hopefully i can stay and play for awhile and drool at all the talent you guys all have ...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tink561 said:


> I wanted to share some pictures of Gracie at the American Girl Boutique & Bistro in Atlanta.  We went last month during a visit with family.


Too cute!  Perfect



Tink561 said:


> We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get to use this one last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.


Holy cow, these are absolutely amazing!


xdanielleax said:


> Ok, so these are TERRIBLE pics!  They are actually from video but Jerry had my camera in the car today so this was all I had..lol..I'll take some better pics tomorrow.  I FINALLY finished her Nemo outfit.  After many a seam rip...lol...it's done!  This is my 1st patchwork twirl.  Now that I know what to do, it'll go a lot faster next go around.


Love it; can't wait to see the "real" pics


emcreative said:


> Thanks..but it's been quite a few months so I've kinda lost hope.  Maybe when we take everything out to move?
> 
> I think maybe Phin was just trying to tell us he was here to stay.  When my husband had the wedding band made, he had three stones placed in it- one for each of the girls, as he was "marrying" ALL of us and we were ALL becoming a family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe Phin knew something we didn't and he wasn't going anywhere, so he was telling us we needed to go get one with FIVE stones now!


The story is really sweet; please tell me your engagement ring isn't lost with the wedding band; I can't wait til your adoption is finalized and we get to see the little guys in their customs, of course


KARAJ said:


> OK, Hello everyone... I just got back a couple of days ago and am trying to catch up on the board I am up to page 92. Anyways I will post more later, but I really had a Question I really need help with ASAP if any one is up!! I am making my first bowing shirt and on the part where it calls for the fusible interfacing is there anything else you can use???? I really need to get it done tonight if possible and my Joann's closed 25 minutes ago!!!  Is there anything else I can use??? I have stabilizer; double stick fusible web; and some kind of fusible padding like thing, but alas no fusible interfacing like I thought  PLEASE HELP even if it is just to tell me I am not going to be able to complete it tonight.
> 
> THANKS ALL
> 
> PS I loved the memory Lane photos



ok, keep in mind that I'm still a sewing novice.
I think it would depend on what kind of stabilizer you were using; certainly don't use anything water soluble for this., as far as fusible web, I don't think it has enough "body" in it.  I think the fusible fleece would add too much bulk.  But then again I could be wrong... I wouldn't have given you this confusing answer, but at least now you know someone's awake and listening


----------



## sahm1000

ncmomof2 said:


> It is a Highland Home!  We are in the Fort Worth area.



Thought it was a Highland, looks just like mine!  We're in McKinney.



emcreative said:


> We're hoping to move north of Dallas...my inlaws are in The Colony. Any feedback on the Little Elm area from you Texans?



Pretty close to me!  I know Little Elm is growing quickly, which sometimes  leads to traffic problems according to the evening news.  I drive through there to get to the Colony sometimes for indoor soccer for Claire - seems really nice!



emcreative said:


> Thanks..but it's been quite a few months so I've kinda lost hope.  Maybe when we take everything out to move?
> 
> I think maybe Phin was just trying to tell us he was here to stay.  When my husband had the wedding band made, he had three stones placed in it- one for each of the girls, as he was "marrying" ALL of us and we were ALL becoming a family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe Phin knew something we didn't and he wasn't going anywhere, so he was telling us we needed to go get one with FIVE stones now!




That is a great way to think of it - you should probably get your husband on that and get you one with 5!


----------



## KARAJ

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, keep in mind that I'm still a sewing novice.
> I think it would depend on what kind of stabilizer you were using; certainly don't use anything water soluble for this., as far as fusible web, I don't think it has enough "body" in it.  I think the fusible fleece would add too much bulk.  But then again I could be wrong... I wouldn't have given you this confusing answer, but at least now you know someone's awake and listening



Thank You, I actually have cut-a-way, water soluble, and tear away maybe if it gets real late I will try it!


----------



## 2cutekidz

twob4him said:


> Great...we get in trouble if we even speak the word  and sort of if we say Etsy or that we sell stuff...can't talk about that on here....yet they have a whole entire thread about it....



We can talk about ebay/etsy we just can't say we've listed anything or link an auction/listing.  Although, links have been posted lately and getting away with it.  I'm wondering how long that thread on the Budget board will last.


----------



## emcreative

Ireland_Nicole, nope, still have the engagement ring.  It really was my own fault for not putting it in my armoire.  My fingers swell and get really painful so I can't wear my jewelry all the time...in fact I have a different ring (a James Avery band) for when my fingers swell so much I can't fit the set!  I had set them on my desk...and only the engagement ring remained.


And sahm1000 we went right out and got a "for now" wedding band (which has five round stones, but some square ones in between), but I don't like it as much"






 so we'll probably (eventually...after disney, adoptions, moving, whatever else comes up) try to find a new one- with five!


----------



## spongemommie05

emcreative said:


> Ireland_Nicole, nope, still have the engagement ring.  It really was my own fault for not putting it in my armoire.  My fingers swell and get really painful so I can't wear my jewelry all the time...in fact I have a different ring (a James Avery band) for when my fingers swell so much I can't fit the set!  I had set them on my desk...and only the engagement ring remained.
> 
> 
> And sahm1000 we went right out and got a "for now" wedding band (which has five round stones, but some square ones in between), but I don't like it as much"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we'll probably (eventually...after disney, adoptions, moving, whatever else comes up) try to find a new one- with five!


that is a gorgeous ring and i love the band it's like a princess crown a bit ...


----------



## LisaZoe

KARAJ said:


> OK, Hello everyone... I just got back a couple of days ago and am trying to catch up on the board I am up to page 92. Anyways I will post more later, but I really had a Question I really need help with ASAP if any one is up!! I am making my first bowing shirt and on the part where it calls for the fusible interfacing is there anything else you can use???? I really need to get it done tonight if possible and my Joann's closed 25 minutes ago!!!  Is there anything else I can use??? I have stabilizer; double stick fusible web; and some kind of fusible padding like thing, but alas no fusible interfacing like I thought  PLEASE HELP even if it is just to tell me I am not going to be able to complete it tonight.





KARAJ said:


> Thank You, I actually have cut-a-way, water soluble, and tear away maybe if it gets real late I will try it!



I would not suggest using stabilizer unless you've tested it in the wash first. I have no idea how well it holds up and I'd hate for you to find out it wasn't right after the first wash. 

What I do if I don't have interfacing is to use a sturdy cloth, such as Kona Cotton or broadcloth. It gives extra body/support where it's needed without being too stiff. Just make sure you finish any edges that are left loose.


----------



## ireland_nicole

KARAJ said:


> Thank You, I actually have cut-a-way, water soluble, and tear away maybe if it gets real late I will try it!



Listen to Lisa!  I'm so glad there's smart people on this thread and not just me...



emcreative said:


> Ireland_Nicole, nope, still have the engagement ring.  It really was my own fault for not putting it in my armoire.  My fingers swell and get really painful so I can't wear my jewelry all the time...in fact I have a different ring (a James Avery band) for when my fingers swell so much I can't fit the set!  I had set them on my desk...and only the engagement ring remained.
> 
> 
> And sahm1000 we went right out and got a "for now" wedding band (which has five round stones, but some square ones in between), but I don't like it as much"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we'll probably (eventually...after disney, adoptions, moving, whatever else comes up) try to find a new one- with five!



I had a jeweler come up with the best idea for my wedding ring; because of my autoimmune problems my fingers swell up too, and there is over a size difference (almost 2, actually).  But I really love my wedding ring, so he sized it up to the maximum point, and then put a "spring" band inside of it, where it's not seen.  When my fingers are less swollen, they come in towards the center, making the ring smaller, but when my fingers are more swollen, they give off to the sides, expanding the ring size (if that makes any sense)  All I know is, my ring used to not fit most of the time, and now it fits all the time!


----------



## spongemommie05

ireland_nicole said:


> Listen to Lisa!  I'm so glad there's smart people on this thread and not just me...
> 
> 
> 
> I had a jeweler come up with the best idea for my wedding ring; because of my autoimmune problems my fingers swell up too, and there is over a size difference (almost 2, actually).  But I really love my wedding ring, so he sized it up to the maximum point, and then put a "spring" band inside of it, where it's not seen.  When my fingers are less swollen, they come in towards the center, making the ring smaller, but when my fingers are more swollen, they give off to the sides, expanding the ring size (if that makes any sense)  All I know is, my ring used to not fit most of the time, and now it fits all the time!


That sounds way awesome I have osteoarthritis and my hands swell up and down all the time so i can't wear my ring  because of my swollen hands... and then there are days it is way to small and i am afraid it will slide right off ..


----------



## emcreative

I-Nicole I will have to see if something like that can be done to my ring.  I'll probably wait until we're moved though, I know the temp also does a number on my swelling and the climate is SLIGHTLY different in Dallas than it is in Detroit, lol!

BTW, way OT- but if anyone here has some experience with Cerebral Palsy or significant gross motor/speech delays, could you PM me?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tweevil said:


> Have ya'll found this fabric yet or the name of who makes it?
> Wondering... is it a japanese cotton or no?  I have been checking out the Kawaii sites and am seeing some really cool snow white, alice in wonderland and other stuff but not this print.  I can continue to look but was wondering if you already found it.  Let me know, I will continue to gander through the zillion fabric swatches.


I would love to see these Kawaii sites and see if Judy can order them in the coop i am in.


ibesue said:


>


That is so cute! I made a minnie dress 2 years ago, and couldn't find pink with big white dots anywhere. I made the dots one by one.. boy did I hate that dress by the time it was finished! I appliqued each of them with the embroidery machine.



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Toadstool- The closest places are in Baton Rouge.


I've never been fabric shopping in Baton Rouge. I bet yall have more than one Joann and Hancocks huh? I should go shopping!!! okay.. maybe in a few months. 
I was so sad when Old Fashioned Baby closed down. I have never been and I heard her shop was awesome.




LisaZoe said:


> As Shannon said, these are a printed pattern only. I will say that most people I've ordered from online are very prompt to ship so it's usually not more than 4-5 days from purchase. Still, when you're in the mood to create NOW, it's hard to wait.


Fabritopia ships really fast! I got my Feliz in 2 days after she shipped it. I was thrilled with her. I think she is going to be my go to for Euro patterns. I hate waiting 4-5 days. 2 was much better. 



revrob said:


> No, but it's a close second!  Where is it?


etsy! It looks like she only has a small piece of it. I hope someone buys it so we can steal the name off the selvage. 



emcreative said:


> Thanks for the positive responses on the Pooh iron-on.  I put his "new" name and an image of Pooh, Piglet, Tigger and Roo jumping in a circle holding hands on the back.
> 
> LOL Last trip, doing all those iron ons felt like SO much work...now I feel like I'm cheating!


Can't wait to see pictures!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Update.  I did not have any of the spray adhesive.  I have tried it in the past and it was a mess.  Got on the hoops and would not come off.  I did have some of the wonder-under and it worked great.  I cut the fabric out a little larger then the design and ironed the wonder under on the back.  Did the trace. Peeled the backing off.  Put fabric down.  Did Tack down.  Trimmed.  Ironed fabric (in hoop) to shirt.  Then did the outline.  So far so good.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of the advice.  You are all so great.  Now that I have it down.  (I have been practicing on old shirts)  I am going to try the real thing in the morning.  If everything goes good I will post pictures tomorrow.


I use fusible web under the pieces of applique when I have the time. I think it makes the designs come out better. Just wanted to say that you'd probably have better luck stitching on t shirts with fusible poly mesh or some sort of cut away at least. I'd use a topping on it as well. www.rnkdistributing.com has a workbook on stabilizers that is really great.


Tink561 said:


> I wanted to share some pictures of Gracie at the American Girl Boutique & Bistro in Atlanta.  We went last month during a visit with family.


She is so precious!!!


Tink561 said:


> We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.


Gorgeous!! I am jealous! I wish I could buy all those customs.. I'd never sew that type of clothing again. Euro is my least favorite to sew. She looks like a little doll. You have great taste! *Aimee*, you did the steamboat one too? I love the NBC one. Unforunately it scares my DD. I really want to case you.. lol




Tweevil said:


> I think that Fabric is on Etsy... I found it when I was doing my search for the other one.  Actually the print is what led me to the overseas distributors as the seller is from Japan.
> 
> But... maybe there is another source for it.  Do tell because I have been cruisin' swatches until I fall asleep.  LOL


Yep, etsy! if we could get the selvage info we could probably order it somewhere!



xdanielleax said:


> Ok, so these are TERRIBLE pics!  They are actually from video but Jerry had my camera in the car today so this was all I had..lol..I'll take some better pics tomorrow.  I FINALLY finished her Nemo outfit.  After many a seam rip...lol...it's done!  This is my 1st patchwork twirl.  Now that I know what to do, it'll go a lot faster next go around.


That is really cute! Love all of the tiers!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Diamond fell out of my wedding ring
> I was cleaning the carpet last night and I took my ring off but I didnt notice it was gone unil this morning when I went to put it on.


 Oh no! 
When I lose something small like that I vacuum with my water vac and then strain the water in a strainer will small holes. I lose everything, so have experience with that. I haven't lost my diamonds yet though.. you poor girl!  Let us know if you find them. I would be so happy for you!


emcreative said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> That happened to me about two weeks after The Husband and I got engaged...I was erm...sitting on the throne and HEARD it "drop".  Then when I saw it, there was a missing corner!  They had set it CHIPPED! GAH!  They of course replaced it.
> 
> I did get a new one.
> 
> Earlier this year, not very long after Phineas moved in with us, he "moved" my wedding ring somewhere.  It was custom made and cannot be replaced.  We still haven't found it.
> 
> I hope you find yours!!!!!


Hannah took my engagement ring off the nightstand while we were on vacation once. She was probably almost 2 years old. We called the hotel and they claimed they didn't find it. We drove all the way back to the hotel and DH went in the room looking for it, and he found it in the closet. He is sure Hannah did it because she was awfully quiet and playing in the closet while we were packing.. I am so luck y to have found it. The room had already been cleaned! I hope you find yours. Those little shiny things are so tempting to them!




emcreative said:


> I've been so wrapped up in getting ready for the trip, I just realized when I posted and the tickers caught my eye...three weeks from tomorrow Phineas and Ferb will be my sons, officially, forever, and always!






emcreative said:


> Thanks..but it's been quite a few months so I've kinda lost hope.  Maybe when we take everything out to move?
> 
> I think maybe Phin was just trying to tell us he was here to stay.  When my husband had the wedding band made, he had three stones placed in it- one for each of the girls, as he was "marrying" ALL of us and we were ALL becoming a family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe Phin knew something we didn't and he wasn't going anywhere, so he was telling us we needed to go get one with FIVE stones now!


Haha.. that is a cute way to make better of the situation. Your ring is gorgeous!!! Very classy! I forgot to mention that my DH has had his ring lost for several months now. He is convinced Hannah took that one too. You'd think he had learned his lesson with my ring getting taken by the little caper, but no! 



ireland_nicole said:


> I had a jeweler come up with the best idea for my wedding ring; because of my autoimmune problems my fingers swell up too, and there is over a size difference (almost 2, actually).  But I really love my wedding ring, so he sized it up to the maximum point, and then put a "spring" band inside of it, where it's not seen.  When my fingers are less swollen, they come in towards the center, making the ring smaller, but when my fingers are more swollen, they give off to the sides, expanding the ring size (if that makes any sense)  All I know is, my ring used to not fit most of the time, and now it fits all the time!


Oh wow! That is such a great idea. The medication I am taking makes me swell like a baloon. My face is swollen and my hands are swollen. I'm hoping I can find a jeweler who knows about this spring band. I would love to get one! I don't want to have my ring resized again. 


My embroidery machine is in the shop. Oh how I miss it so. It started making loops, and I figured there was a thread suck in there somewhere. It needed to be serviced anyhow. The needle randomly falls out while I am stitching designs. I can screw that screw in there as tightly as possible and it will still just fall out sometimes. DH thinks the screw is stripped. Hopefully that is all it is. I break tons of needles because of this. I'm hoping to get some smocking done this weekend because of this. I actually lost the last insert I pleated. Did I mention I lose things? what a bad thing to lose. I remember picking it up, and can't remember where. It was finished except for a few rows of backsmocking.. this is why you have not seen the hula dress. I hope I find it so I can make the dress!!!  Oh, and I am making my first simply sweet. I hope I like it.. I have gone on and ona bout how I don't know if I will like it. I finally got some cheap fabric, and will test it out on that. It is hard going from heirloom patterns to things with no buttons... really it is.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I am looking for something and thought you all would be able to help.  Awhile ago I had seen a very cute FRANKENSTEIN hat that was crochet with fuzzy black hair.  I have looked on all the sites and only found one option and it is not the one I am thinking of.  I would really like to find it if anyone has any ideas or remembers it?????  It has enspired an outfit that I want to make Russell and I MUST have it.  I feel obsessed over it now.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Is this a good length for a petti?? I am ordering another one, and wondering if this is really the right length or not. I realize most of you are going to say it is my preference, but I really have no petti experience. She hasn't worn it under anything yet either. I know it doesn't match.. I need to make a shirt to go with the petti. I found the cutest fabric, and don't know when I'll get around to making/buying it. I wish I could just find a pink or brown tank that matched. No luck yet!
She loves her petti though. Thanks Teresa!!!
Sorry for the horrible pictures. My camera is really getting worse by the use. I think I will send it off to cannon. They want 150 dollars before I even send it in though. I will probably wait a few more months..


----------



## *Toadstool*

disneylovinfamily said:


> I am looking for something and thought you all would be able to help.  Awhile ago I had seen a very cute FRANKENSTEIN hat that was crochet with fuzzy black hair.  I have looked on all the sites and only found one option and it is not the one I am thinking of.  I would really like to find it if anyone has any ideas or remembers it?????  It has enspired an outfit that I want to make Russell and I MUST have it.  I feel obsessed over it now.


There is a crochet section over on sewforum. I am sure they'd know where you saw it. They are crochet addicts. 
It wasn't on you can make this huh? I've seen some cute stuff there, but don't remember frankenstein.


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay MI girls with the Brother 6000, where did you get yours?  I went to the store that I thought had them and they didn't! Did you get yours online?  And emcreative, do you live near heathersue and I?



And ME!!! Don't forget me!!!   I live about 30 minutes from the Indiana border and 30 minutes south of Kalamazoo. 



mirandag819 said:


> Crud the doctor just called to let me know I have swine flu! Told me to rest for the next 7 days.... doesn't he know I leave for Disney World in less then a month and I have lots of sewing to do!



Oh no! Get some rest! 




Tink561 said:


> I wanted to share some pictures of Gracie at the American Girl Boutique & Bistro in Atlanta.  We went last month during a visit with family.



Angel, I love all of Gracie's sets!!! You find the cutests outfits for her. I loved that Mulan! 



xdanielleax said:


> Ok, so these are TERRIBLE pics!  They are actually from video but Jerry had my camera in the car today so this was all I had..lol..I'll take some better pics tomorrow.  I FINALLY finished her Nemo outfit.  After many a seam rip...lol...it's done!  This is my 1st patchwork twirl.  Now that I know what to do, it'll go a lot faster next go around.



That turned out so cute! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I was cleaning the carpet last night and I took my ring off but I didnt notice it was gone unil this morning when I went to put it on.



Oh no! I hope you find it! 



emcreative said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> That happened to me about two weeks after The Husband and I got engaged...I was erm...sitting on the throne and HEARD it "drop".  Then when I saw it, there was a missing corner!  They had set it CHIPPED! GAH!  They of course replaced it.
> 
> I did get a new one.
> 
> Earlier this year, not very long after Phineas moved in with us, he "moved" my wedding ring somewhere.  It was custom made and cannot be replaced.  We still haven't found it.
> 
> I hope you find yours!!!!!



Oh dear! I hope you can find yours too! 


Hmmm, I thought I had more quotes than that.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Ooh! Teresa! I need your petti opinion. Look ^^!


----------



## teresajoy

HEY! 
ARE YOU READY FOR A NEW BIG GIVE???


I just posted the Corrine1973 Big Give!!! ​
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68307&threadid=647738

Head on over and read about this great family!​


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Ooh! Teresa! I need your petti opinion. Look ^^!




I think it looks great that length. You could go a little shorter, but I think I would stick with this length to get more use out of it.

I love seeing that bed again!


----------



## emcreative

*toadstool* let me know if you get a good petti option.  I got a short one for Hannah under her ballet aurora dress, but she needs a nicer/longer one.

BTW Target and Gap both have very nice brown tanks (Brown is Lizzie's favorite color so I'm always on the look out for them)


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> I think it looks great that length. You could go a little shorter, but I think I would stick with this length to get more use out of it.
> 
> I love seeing that bed again!


I actually have the elastic in the first casing, so I guess putting it lower would make it a bit shorter too. Thanks! Pm'ing you now.




emcreative said:


> *toadstool* let me know if you get a good petti option.  I got a short one for Hannah under her ballet aurora dress, but she needs a nicer/longer one.
> 
> BTW Target and Gap both have very nice brown tanks (Brown is Lizzie's favorite color so I'm always on the look out for them)


I tend to make Hannah's dresses shorter. Now that she is getting older I should probably start making things longer though! I make heirloom and smocked dresses long, but usually make the euro stuff kinda short because it is more play clothes for her. I think she can handle herself in a longer dress though now. I keep telling her to stop growing, and she tells me she can't. hehe
I think I am sticking with the 14 inch length for her because I forgot about how I could put elastic in the second casing instead of first to make it shorter. These pettis are great. Going to get alot of use!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Teresa - 
I forgot to mention that Hannah immediately runs in front of the castle when I tell her I am going to take her picture. She says it makes great "sheenry" which I assume means scenery.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Teresa -
> I forgot to mention that Hannah immediately runs in front of the castle when I tell her I am going to take her picture. She says it makes great "sheenry" which I assume means scenery.



That is so sweet!!! 

So, when were you sending your husband over her to make one for my girls?


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> That is so sweet!!!
> 
> So, when were you sending your husband over her to make one for my girls?


He says he'll be there when the bayou in front of my house freezes. Is that good for you? 
You can get one for the great price of 7,945 dollars too. What a deal!
I can't believe people actually buy them... well what am I saying. I want to buy an embroidery machine that costs 10,000.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> Let me see if I can help.  (I'm horrible at explaining things!)  Measure you daughter's waist.  Make the waist band 1.5X that measurement.
> 
> If your daughters waist is 20 inches make the length of the yoke/waistband 30 inches.
> 
> Cut a fabric strip 30X6.  (This will give you roughly a 3 inch yoke/waistband.)  Fold your fabric in half lengthwise (the long way) and press.  Measure down from your folded edge 1 inch.  Stitch down the length of your fabric - to make a casing.
> 
> Insert your elastic and secure it on one end.  (I only stitch up one end of my elastic and leave the elastic loose in the casing until the final step - it makes it easier to attach the gathered skirt)  Pin your gathered skirt piece to the unfinished edge of your yoke.  Stitch and finish your seam.  Pull the elastic the rest of the way through your casing and secure it with a few stitches.  Stitch and finish your side seams.



Thanks for the help!  I think I might have it!  I'm not sure if I finished off the end of the casing right, but it turned out okay.  Hopefully I can post pictures later!


----------



## minnie2

mirandag819 said:


> Crud the doctor just called to let me know I have swine flu! Told me to rest for the next 7 days.... doesn't he know I leave for Disney World in less then a month and I have lots of sewing to do!


Feel better!  


Tink561 said:


> I wanted to share some pictures of Gracie at the American Girl Boutique & Bistro in Atlanta.  We went last month during a visit with family.


So Cute1  We where there last month too with my mom. I made custum dresses for her and her doll  in black and white dot just like the Chicago AG Place and my mom and I coordinated with her. well I didn't realize AG in Atlanta was Different!  Oh well!  

Love all the other customs for your trip!


Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Diamond fell out of my wedding ring
> I was cleaning the carpet last night and I took my ring off but I didnt notice it was gone unil this morning when I went to put it on.


Oh NO!  
Kyle helped me with mine a few yrs ago I dug there 4 bags of garbage and NOTHING I was devastated.  The My DH remembered Kyle loved to stick his little people in his subwuffer on his computer.  So by sheer luck my DH checked there and there it was!  Of course my rocket scientist DH shakes it out on to the floor and it goes rolling right to our heating vents in the floor.  WE have an old Victorian with big rout iron vents in the floor and so much gets lost down there.  Thankfully I got it just before it almost fell and was lost for ever AGAIN!
Then 2 yrs ago I found out my original wedding set was totaled and I was VERY close to loosing the stone because the prongs whre cracked in 3 places.  Long story short my wonderful DH replaced the entire set with a gorgeous one that I adore.  The store told me I should be checking the setting every 6 months especially if I wear it all the time.  So with this set I am religious with having it checked.  I actually just did it last weekend and found out my original stone which I had reset was cracked!  I thought Diamonds didn't break?  NOPE!  Thankfully the store said it is still safe but chipped.


emcreative said:


> Thanks..but it's been quite a few months so I've kinda lost hope.  Maybe when we take everything out to move?
> 
> I think maybe Phin was just trying to tell us he was here to stay.  When my husband had the wedding band made, he had three stones placed in it- one for each of the girls, as he was "marrying" ALL of us and we were ALL becoming a family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe Phin knew something we didn't and he wasn't going anywhere, so he was telling us we needed to go get one with FIVE stones now!


What a great way of looking at it!  


ireland_nicole said:


> I had a jeweler come up with the best idea for my wedding ring; because of my autoimmune problems my fingers swell up too, and there is over a size difference (almost 2, actually).  But I really love my wedding ring, so he sized it up to the maximum point, and then put a "spring" band inside of it, where it's not seen.  When my fingers are less swollen, they come in towards the center, making the ring smaller, but when my fingers are more swollen, they give off to the sides, expanding the ring size (if that makes any sense)  All I know is, my ring used to not fit most of the time, and now it fits all the time!


What a clever idea!  I have OA and RA and my hands swell bad too.  HUMM I may have to look into something like that!


HAS any one here Read KINGDOM KEEPERS?  I just started it last night.


----------



## InkspressYourself

froggy33 said:


> Okay, I know this topic has been going around for a while, but I have a few quick questions before I go out and by this.
> I inherited a Bernina Deco 500 (or 550) Embroidery Machine from my SIL's MIL (long story).  I haven't actually used this yet - too busy making outfits and figuring out my serger!!  Anyway, it takes those little memory cards, so I can't hook up directly to my computer, but I of course love the embroidery designs I see on here.
> I found a website that has the PED basic with a card for $119.  It says it works on Bernina Deco, and that you must have the files in PES.  The Deco has two different sizes of hoops, although I am not sure of their exact sizes.  Does anybody use anything like this??  I could just buy, for example a HeatherSue design, transfer it to the card and sew it out??
> Also, does anyone know where you can get this cheaper?  I thought someone said they got theirs at JoAnns with a 40% coupon??
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


 I bought mine at Joanns with a 40% coupon, but I had to do it online.  They don't carry them in any stores around me.  They don't always have it in stock on line, so sometimes when I would search it wouldn't even come up as a choice to buy.  I was excited that they had one in stock and I had a coupon at the same time.  I haven't used it yet though.



VBAndrea said:


> How about making a paper (or fabric) sleeping bag with a pillow on it (either out of paper or just glue a flat piece of fabric for the pillow).  Inside the sleeping bag insert a cut out cardstock paper doll (as best you get to resemble an AG) and put the time/date/details on the doll.  The recipient would slide the paper doll out of the sleeping bag to read the invite.


  I love this idea.  Can I copy it for my youngest dd's next birthday?



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on yesterday and today.  Thank you Lisa for the tip about serging, then iron, then stitch for a hem!  It made the hem on the ruffle so much easier.  I cased the idea of using the minnie dot fabric with a tiered dress like this.  Oh, and this is the first time I did buttons.  I put them on the back so they would not mess anything up.  I am glad I finally tried it!  Next up, a zipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments on the patchwork dress!


I love this.  



Tink561 said:


> We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get to use this one last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.


 We are going in Sept. too.  I'm going to keep an eye out for your dd.  She is gorgeous.  I really am in love with the Mulan outfit.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Diamond fell out of my wedding ring
> I was cleaning the carpet last night and I took my ring off but I didnt notice it was gone unil this morning when I went to put it on.


I'm so sorry.



emcreative said:


> Thanks..but it's been quite a few months so I've kinda lost hope.  Maybe when we take everything out to move?
> 
> I think maybe Phin was just trying to tell us he was here to stay.  When my husband had the wedding band made, he had three stones placed in it- one for each of the girls, as he was "marrying" ALL of us and we were ALL becoming a family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe Phin knew something we didn't and he wasn't going anywhere, so he was telling us we needed to go get one with FIVE stones now!


That is so sweet that your husband said that.  I can't wait to see your new ring.


----------



## InkspressYourself

> Kyle helped me with mine a few yrs ago I dug there 4 bags of garbage and NOTHING I was devastated. The My DH remembered Kyle loved to stick his little people in his subwuffer on his computer.


That's so funny.  My oldest daughter used to stick things in the subwuffer.  The first time we saw her do it we pulled 5 other toys out of it


----------



## aimeeg

*Toadstool- *

I did not make the Steamboat Willie but that is the set that inspired me. Angel and I both bid on it but she bid first. I am not sure she would have left me win it!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!   I am so excited!!!!  I just ordered my new sewing machine for WAlly's World yesterday afternoon (late afternoon) and it is on truck for delievery today!!!!  I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

*Toadstool* said:


> There is a crochet section over on sewforum. I am sure they'd know where you saw it. They are crochet addicts.
> It wasn't on you can make this huh? I've seen some cute stuff there, but don't remember frankenstein.



Thanks, I just posted a message over there


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Making bottle caps.  Any advice?

I want to make a bottle cap to match a bow I want to make.  Do I just use some f the ribbon on the bottle cap and use a type of epoxy to seal it or is it harder?  Should I just order one already made that I found?


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


>



Really Cute.  You have been doing some great stuff.



emcreative said:


> well, the good news is i got 7 pairs of flip flops done.  the bad nwes isi burnt a finger so bad it blistered,,,
> 
> 
> i'm suppsed to do 2 iron ons tonight...lol... i will probably either be hospitalized or burn the house down!!!!



Hope the house didn't burn down.  LOL

And  on being so close to the final adoption date.



mirandag819 said:


> Crud the doctor just called to let me know I have swine flu! Told me to rest for the next 7 days.... doesn't he know I leave for Disney World in less then a month and I have lots of sewing to do!



Oh My, better follow doctor's orders.  Don';t want to still be sick for WDW.



Tink561 said:


>



Love the pink and brown combination.  Looks like she had a great time.



Tink561 said:


>



Holy cow!  That child must have a second bedroom just for clothes.   but seriously, love everything, the Snow White and the Mulan are my favourites.



xdanielleax said:


>



Good job.


----------



## HeatherSue

I could just cry!! I just spent over an hour reading through the posts from the last 24 hours and commenting on everything.  Then, I accidentally shut the window!  UGH!!!!  

There have been so many cute things posted!  

I love Aimee's NBC stuff

The Nemo dress is adorable!

Gracie's outfits are FABULOUS!

The stripwork jumpers and AG doll dress are SO cute!  Plus, the canopy bed reminds me of the bed Teresa and I used to have!

Phineas and Ferb's Pooh shirts for CP made me all teary-eyed!

I know there was more, but I don't have time to go back and redo my multi-quote!


----------



## Clutterbug

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on yesterday and today.  Thank you Lisa for the tip about serging, then iron, then stitch for a hem!  It made the hem on the ruffle so much easier.  I cased the idea of using the minnie dot fabric with a tiered dress like this.  Oh, and this is the first time I did buttons.  I put them on the back so they would not mess anything up.  I am glad I finally tried it!  Next up, a zipper!



That is adorable!  I love the black on it.



emcreative said:


> well, the good news is i got 7 pairs of flip flops done.  the bad nwes isi burnt a finger so bad it blistered,,,
> 
> 
> i'm suppsed to do 2 iron ons tonight...lol... i will probably either be hospitalized or burn the house down!!!!



 Are you okay??? Is your house still standing? 




Tink561 said:


> We're going back in September and here is a sneak peek at some of the new customs I have for the trip.  There will be too many for that trip but we will have seasonal passes so I plan to do lots of day trips.  We may go back for a weekend in October, definitely a day trip in Nov. for my birthday, sometime in December and we are taking Gracie for at least a day on her 4th birthday in January.  How can she be closing in on 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get to use this one last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few others on the way too.



So nice to see you posting Gracie's customs again!  I can't believe how big she has gotten.  You have fabulous taste and they are all so gorgeous!  I think the Snow White and Mulan are my favorites.



emcreative said:


> I've been so wrapped up in getting ready for the trip, I just realized when I posted and the tickers caught my eye...three weeks from tomorrow Phineas and Ferb will be my sons, officially, forever, and always!


----------



## livndisney

I am just so proud!!!!

I have suspected something was on Morgan's mind the last few days. 

She just shared with me what she is thinking-She wants to have a little "walk a thon" to raise money for "Her babies" still at her baby house in China. Her goal is to raise $200 to buy them books and toys. "Mommie, they don't have any toys! And no books either!"

I love that kid!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> I am just so proud!!!!
> 
> I have suspected something was on Morgan's mind the last few days.
> 
> She just shared with me what she is thinking-She wants to have a little "walk a thon" to raise money for "Her babies" still at her baby house in China. Her goal is to raise $200 to buy them books and toys. "Mommie, they don't have any toys! And no books either!"
> 
> I love that kid!



What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!


OK - finally - Ariel!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!



Shannon-So CUTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!



This is so cute and original!


----------



## ncmomof2

revrob said:


>




Very cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Once again, I am getting ready for work.  I did wear my disney custom yesterday in honour of payroll.  Karyn liked it, Michael not so much.

I did make 3 adult bibs last evening and this morning for an elderly woman and it was great to sew again!

It is Friday and just 9 short hours until the weekend.  Then I have  a set of curtains to make this weekend and all my sewing is caught up.  We are boating on Sunday and taking mom out on the lake.

My PT job is my FT still.  Take care friends


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> He says he'll be there when the bayou in front of my house freezes. Is that good for you?
> You can get one for the great price of 7,945 dollars too. What a deal!
> I can't believe people actually buy them... well what am I saying. I want to buy an embroidery machine that costs 10,000.


ALL RIGHT!!! Ok, what time of year does the bayou freeze over???? 


I know how much those beds cost, I've been researching them for the past 3 years or more! I want one so bad! I mean, for the girls, of course....



HeatherSue said:


> I could just cry!! I just spent over an hour reading through the posts from the last 24 hours and commenting on everything.  Then, I accidentally shut the window!  UGH!!!!
> 
> There have been so many cute things posted!
> 
> I love Aimee's NBC stuff
> 
> The Nemo dress is adorable!
> 
> Gracie's outfits are FABULOUS!
> 
> The stripwork jumpers and AG doll dress are SO cute!  Plus, the canopy bed reminds me of the bed Teresa and I used to have!
> 
> Phineas and Ferb's Pooh shirts for CP made me all teary-eyed!
> 
> I know there was more, but I don't have time to go back and redo my multi-quote!



Heather, I HATE when that happens!



livndisney said:


> I am just so proud!!!!
> 
> I have suspected something was on Morgan's mind the last few days.
> 
> She just shared with me what she is thinking-She wants to have a little "walk a thon" to raise money for "Her babies" still at her baby house in China. Her goal is to raise $200 to buy them books and toys. "Mommie, they don't have any toys! And no books either!"
> 
> I love that kid!



Cindee, that girl is such a sweet heart!!! 



revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!



Shannon, that is just fabulous!!!!!! GREAT job!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

livndisney said:


> I am just so proud!!!!
> 
> I have suspected something was on Morgan's mind the last few days.
> 
> She just shared with me what she is thinking-She wants to have a little "walk a thon" to raise money for "Her babies" still at her baby house in China. Her goal is to raise $200 to buy them books and toys. "Mommie, they don't have any toys! And no books either!"
> 
> I love that kid!



That is just the sweetest thing ever.  DH and I have been talking about adopting a little angel from China for a few years now, but with the economy, and the kids health concerns, it's not financially viable.  Hearing about your Morgan sure keeps the hope alive, though.  What a wonderful girl!



revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!



Super cute!  I love it!


----------



## celestebh

livndisney said:


> Shannon-So CUTE!!!!!!!!!



That is so adorable! I am so impressed! It looks just like Ariel but keeps the twirly dress that the girls love. Is that flesh-colored material in the middle section? I had to look twice to see if it were fabric or not. 

I would love to do a simple blue Cinderella dress with the side peplums like the ones on this dress. These are about the length I was thinking of. Did you just draw out your own pattern for the side peplums?


----------



## JUJU814

revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!




This is awesome!!! I can't wait to show my little Emily. The will LOVE the flesh colored belly. I know..this gorgeous dress and the darling peplum, ruffle, shells..and she'll love it because it makes her look like she's wearing Ariel's "****ie bra" as she calls it. Sigh....

Julie


----------



## celestebh

revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!



Oops, in my previous post, I quoted the wrong post. This is the one I was commenting on. I'm sorry; I'm still trying to get the hang of quoting!


----------



## 3huskymom

HeatherSue said:


> The stripwork jumpers and AG doll dress are SO cute!  Plus, the canopy bed reminds me of the bed Teresa and I used to have!



Ok, I had no idea until this that you and Teresa were sisters! How cool!


----------



## HeatherSue

livndisney said:


> I am just so proud!!!!
> 
> I have suspected something was on Morgan's mind the last few days.
> 
> She just shared with me what she is thinking-She wants to have a little "walk a thon" to raise money for "Her babies" still at her baby house in China. Her goal is to raise $200 to buy them books and toys. "Mommie, they don't have any toys! And no books either!"
> 
> I love that kid!


That's my little !!!  I would love to help out her babies!  Just let me know when she starts taking donations!  



revrob said:


>


I LOVE IT!  It's so original!  I love the belly panel.  It keeps it authentic, yet modest!



JUJU814 said:


> and she'll love it because it makes her look like she's wearing Ariel's "****ie bra" as she calls it. Sigh....
> 
> Julie



 That cracks me up! What a funny little girl!


----------



## HeatherSue

3huskymom said:


> Ok, I had no idea until this that you and Teresa were sisters! How cool!



Yes, we're the "Dorky Disboutiquing Disa Sistas" and we're best friends, too!!   We used to share a bed and I used to kick her all night. But, she still loves me!


----------



## livndisney

Mcdonalds is going to be offering American Girl Happy Meals after teeny beanies.

It looks like the toy is a mini book with tiny little paper dolls. And for those that don't or can't eat at Mcdonalds-you can buy the toy withou the meal.


----------



## HeatherSue

You posted that JUST for me, didn't you?  My question to you is, do they have buck teeth?


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> I am just so proud!!!!
> 
> I have suspected something was on Morgan's mind the last few days.
> 
> She just shared with me what she is thinking-She wants to have a little "walk a thon" to raise money for "Her babies" still at her baby house in China. Her goal is to raise $200 to buy them books and toys. "Mommie, they don't have any toys! And no books either!"
> 
> I love that kid!


What a sweet heart!  



revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!


Shannon you ROCK!  I love that!  Will you mind sharing how you did that bottom ruffle?



3huskymom said:


> Ok, I had no idea until this that you and Teresa were sisters! How cool!


They are very loving sisters!  It is very heart warming to see sisters that are so close!!!  


livndisney said:


> Mcdonalds is going to be offering American Girl Happy Meals after teeny beanies.
> 
> It looks like the toy is a mini book with tiny little paper dolls. And for those that don't or can't eat at Mcdonalds-you can buy the toy withou the meal.


OH NIkki is going to FREAK!  Do you know when this is starting?  Date???  How did you find out?


----------



## livndisney

minnie2 said:


> What a sweet heart!
> 
> Shannon you ROCK!  I love that!  Will you mind sharing how you did that bottom ruffle?
> 
> 
> They are very loving sisters!  It is very heart warming to see sisters that are so close!!!
> 
> OH NIkki is going to FREAK!  Do you know when this is starting?  Date???  How did you find out?



http://www.happymeal.com/en_US/index.html#toys

The dates I have heard is 2nd week of August. But can vary due to location.


----------



## kymmyk13

does anyone on here make quilts out of old tshirts, please PM me


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> You posted that JUST for me, didn't you?  My question to you is, do they have buck teeth?



No! Now see, you were not even supposed to READ it. It says AG moms. LOL  These look like inncoent little BOOKS. Mickey D's is advocating READING. That is good thing right?


----------



## KARAJ

LisaZoe said:


> I would not suggest using stabilizer unless you've tested it in the wash first. I have no idea how well it holds up and I'd hate for you to find out it wasn't right after the first wash.
> 
> What I do if I don't have interfacing is to use a sturdy cloth, such as Kona Cotton or broadcloth. It gives extra body/support where it's needed without being too stiff. Just make sure you finish any edges that are left loose.



I thought I said thank you so much last night but I guess not, so..... THANK YOU!


----------



## revrob

celestebh said:


> That is so adorable! I am so impressed! It looks just like Ariel but keeps the twirly dress that the girls love. Is that flesh-colored material in the middle section? I had to look twice to see if it were fabric or not.
> 
> I would love to do a simple blue Cinderella dress with the side peplums like the ones on this dress. These are about the length I was thinking of. Did you just draw out your own pattern for the side peplums?



Um... I just sorta winged it.  I started with the same width as the skirt and the longest part is about 5-6" long and I sorta drew a line from the long end tapering down.  I just did what looked right in my mind.  It was pretty simple though!



JUJU814 said:


> This is awesome!!! I can't wait to show my little Emily. The will LOVE the flesh colored belly. I know..this gorgeous dress and the darling peplum, ruffle, shells..and she'll love it because it makes her look like she's wearing Ariel's "****ie bra" as she calls it. Sigh....
> 
> Julie



I'm so glad you like it!  I hope Emily loves it as well!  Your shell design really made the bodice come to life in my opinion.  I made a mock up before this version and it was just missing something.  When I added the shells, it really came to life, I think!  



celestebh said:


> Oops, in my previous post, I quoted the wrong post. This is the one I was commenting on. I'm sorry; I'm still trying to get the hang of quoting!



No problem!  I figured it out!



HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE IT!  It's so original!  I love the belly panel.  It keeps it authentic, yet modest!



Thanks!  Modest was a MUST for me.  I think it sorta says what I wanted it to say - ARIEL, but in little girl style!



HeatherSue said:


> Yes, we're the "Dorky Disboutiquing Disa Sistas" and we're best friends, too!!   We used to share a bed and I used to kick her all night. But, she still loves me!



Isn't that sweet?  



minnie2 said:


> Shannon you ROCK!  I love that!  Will you mind sharing how you did that bottom ruffle?



Thanks so much!  The bottom ruffle was a little difficult.  I'm not completely pleased with the way it came out.  Mainly because underneath it doesn't look as neat as I like.  Basically, it is a giant ruched ruffle.  I did a rolled edge hem on both sides of the strip, and then ruffled about an inch from the top and then attached to the bottom of the fabric edge.  I think the next round I'll do a large ruffle and do a ruched slim ruffle over the top to give a similar effect, but will be neater on the underside.


THANKS to EVERYONE on the sweet comments about the dress.  I know I missed some in the quotes - but I want you all to know how much I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## teresajoy

3huskymom said:


> Ok, I had no idea until this that you and Teresa were sisters! How cool!



Yes, we ARE so cool!  



HeatherSue said:


> Yes, we're the "Dorky Disboutiquing Disa Sistas" and we're best friends, too!!   We used to share a bed and I used to kick her all night. But, she still loves me!



She hit me too.(Only while she was sleeping though!) And, she use to make this horrible noise in her throat. _But_ I _still_ love her! 

I was giong to post the same thing about the bed. It brought back memories. We had Hobby Hobby bedding on ours. (or, Holly Hobby for those of you who didn't have a little sister who couldn't say it right)

I adore Heather, and I have to say I get very emotional thinking about how much I love her!  I miss her terribly though! I haven't seen her in about two weeks! I was in Toledo, then Lydia got sick last week. But I WILL make it to Pizza Night tonight!!

And, just cause I'm babbling, I'll tell you all. My family gets together every Friday night for pizza. Our brother and his wife and girls comes too. It's so much fun! 



livndisney said:


> Mcdonalds is going to be offering American Girl Happy Meals after teeny beanies.
> 
> It looks like the toy is a mini book with tiny little paper dolls. And for those that don't or can't eat at Mcdonalds-you can buy the toy withou the meal.



OOOOH!!! I SO ESITED!!!!!! 

(while I'm in the explaing mode, I'll explain that that is what Corey use to say when he was very little!) 


HeatherSue said:


> You posted that JUST for me, didn't you?  My question to you is, do they have buck teeth?



Oh hush up! 

Don't listen to her people, she doesn't like dolls!

Seriously though, did you see that Teeny Beanie Ronald McDonald??? THAT is freaky! 



minnie2 said:


> They are very loving sisters!  It is very heart warming to see sisters that are so close!!!



Aww, Marlo, thanks!


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> Thanks so much!  The bottom ruffle was a little difficult.  I'm not completely pleased with the way it came out.  Mainly because underneath it doesn't look as neat as I like.  Basically, it is a giant ruched ruffle.  I did a rolled edge hem on both sides of the strip, and then ruffled about an inch from the top and then attached to the bottom of the fabric edge.  I think the next round I'll do a large ruffle and do a ruched slim ruffle over the top to give a similar effect, but will be neater on the underside.
> 
> 
> THANKS to EVERYONE on the sweet comments about the dress.  I know I missed some in the quotes - but I want you all to know how much I appreciate your kind words!


What about sealing the ruffle  so there is a seam so it is a giant tube then doing the gathering about an inch from the top?

I also really like the slim ruffle idea t the seam too...


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> I adore Heather, and I have to say I get very emotional thinking about how much I love her!  I miss her terribly though! I haven't seen her in about two weeks! I was in Toledo, then Lydia got sick last week. But I WILL make it to Pizza Night tonight!!
> 
> Seriously though, did you see that Teeny Beanie Ronald McDonald??? THAT is freaky!
> :


I miss you, too! 

Just the thought of a Teeny Beanie Ronald McDonald strikes fear into my heart!  



livndisney said:


> No! Now see, you were not even supposed to READ it. It says AG moms. LOL  These look like inncoent little BOOKS. Mickey D's is advocating READING. That is good thing right?


I couldn't help myself!


----------



## 2cutekidz

livndisney said:


> Mcdonalds is going to be offering American Girl Happy Meals after teeny beanies.
> 
> It looks like the toy is a mini book with tiny little paper dolls. And for those that don't or can't eat at Mcdonalds-you can buy the toy withou the meal.



Whoohoo!!  Any date?  Are they doing the beanies now?


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> I was giong to post the same thing about the bed. It brought back memories. We had Hobby Hobby bedding on ours. (or, Holly Hobby for those of you who didn't have a little sister who couldn't say it right)
> 
> And, just cause I'm babbling, I'll tell you all. My family gets together every Friday night for pizza. Our brother and his wife and girls comes too. It's so much fun!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I had Hobby Hobby bedding, too!  And I like pizza and need a family.  Will you adopt me?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Tink561 said:


> Oh, I didn't make them.  I made a Halloween skirt once but I couldn't make these.



They are still wonderful youever made them AND she is just adorable! - I am loving Snow White & Mulan!


----------



## JUJU814

revrob said:


> Um... I just sorta winged it.  I started with the same width as the skirt and the longest part is about 5-6" long and I sorta drew a line from the long end tapering down.  I just did what looked right in my mind.  It was pretty simple though!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you like it!  I hope Emily loves it as well!  Your shell design really made the bodice come to life in my opinion.  I made a mock up before this version and it was just missing something.  When I added the shells, it really came to life, I think!
> 
> Thanks!  Modest was a MUST for me.  I think it sorta says what I wanted it to say - ARIEL, but in little girl style!




Modest is a MUST for us too...this is just perfect!! I LOVE your use of my shells design! How special!!!! Then there'll be a tiny portion of the dress that I sorta "made" (well, digitized..LOL)

I love how you ladies say things like "uh, I dunno, I sorta just winged it..." "oh ya know, just drew a line here...separated this, added this, sorta swooped this". I just shake my head...it sounds like rocket science to me!!! LOL Nervous nellie me is like "is there a pattern for this? a pattern for that? I need a pattern for this bodice..is there a pattern for a peplum?" LOL

I nailed down my main fear. CUTTING the fabric and messing it up. I'm even afraid of my babylock evolve serger. It's like this shiny monster sitting there waiting to go "BOO!!!"

Ok..off to get the kids from VBS then back home, then BACK to VBS tonight!

Julie


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Yes, we ARE so cool!



Really Teresa...........  She said it was cool that you were sisters.  Interpretting that to "we ARE cool" is really stretching things!


----------



## aimeeg

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!   I am so excited!!!!  I just ordered my new sewing machine for WAlly's World yesterday afternoon (late afternoon) and it is on truck for delievery today!!!!  I can't believe it!!!!



I was the same way when I was waiting for my machine. I stalked UPS!! LOL Have Fun today!!!



revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!



Fantastic!! Now spill . . . are the shells one design or did you do a mirror image? They are perfect!


----------



## livndisney

Here is what I have been up to:

The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:





And from MK: (Heather Sue don't look)





And just because I thought the face was funny:


----------



## Rebecuberduber

livndisney said:


> I am just so proud!!!!
> 
> I have suspected something was on Morgan's mind the last few days.
> 
> She just shared with me what she is thinking-She wants to have a little "walk a thon" to raise money for "Her babies" still at her baby house in China. Her goal is to raise $200 to buy them books and toys. "Mommie, they don't have any toys! And no books either!"
> 
> I love that kid!



That is so sweet.  What a wonderful little girl you've got, there.



revrob said:


> OK - finally - Ariel!



That is so clever!  I love it!



JUJU814 said:


> This is awesome!!! I can't wait to show my little Emily. The will LOVE the flesh colored belly. I know..this gorgeous dress and the darling peplum, ruffle, shells..and she'll love it because it makes her look like she's wearing Ariel's "****ie bra" as she calls it. Sigh....
> 
> Julie


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok I have been reading here and have 2 questions - first I have been looking for the black & white swirl fabric I have seen on a couple peoples outits - Tink561 's daughter has both black w/ white swirl & white w/ black swirl in the Steamboat Wille outfit. ANyone know where it came from - the fabric?

2nd I have only done one applique so far following heatersue's tut. I have not done it again and I used fleece the first time. I think I got lucky because it came out well.

I am going to attempt my first Mickey & Minnie icon heads on the girls dresses - so cotton on cotton. I have the wonderunder/iron on stuff to use. I also have a tear away stabilizer but have no idea what to do with it. Will I need that? I do not have an embroidery machine so this will be by hand on the machine. As long as I follow HeaterSue's tut I should be good right?
I am nervous because I only have so muh of the fabric I don't want to mess up but if it works well the first time I want to be able to use that too.


----------



## disneymomof1

I think the swirl fabric is probably Michael Miller fabric, ironworks collection.  Google it and see what you think.


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> Really Teresa...........  She said it was cool that you were sisters.  Interpretting that to "we ARE cool" is really stretching things!


Hey, we take what we can get, Karen!  



livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:
> 
> The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from MK: (Heather Sue don't look)


Love he Fawn outfit!  The hair is really cool!  Can you take that off to wash it?
I looked!
I also love the fairies dress- so pretty! So is Morgan's AG!   Morgan is looking so much older lately!  She gets prettier by the day!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I have been reading here and have 2 questions - first I have been looking for the black & white swirl fabric I have seen on a couple peoples outits - Tink561 's daughter has both black w/ white swirl & white w/ black swirl in the Steamboat Wille outfit. ANyone know where it came from - the fabric?
> 
> 2nd I have only done one applique so far following heatersue's tut. I have not done it again and I used fleece the first time. I think I got lucky because it came out well.
> 
> I am going to attempt my first Mickey & Minnie icon heads on the girls dresses - so cotton on cotton. I have the wonderunder/iron on stuff to use. I also have a tear away stabilizer but have no idea what to do with it. Will I need that? I do not have an embroidery machine so this will be by hand on the machine. As long as I follow HeaterSue's tut I should be good right?
> I am nervous because I only have so muh of the fabric I don't want to mess up but if it works well the first time I want to be able to use that too.



I didn't go back to look at the specific fabric you were talking about, but lots of the swirls people use are Michael Miller's ironworks.  

You'll need to use fusible tear away stabilizer on the back of the item you're working on and you'll use the wonderunder to fuse the pieces to the fabric before you start appliqueing.  HTH!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thanks HeaterSue - I am in the process on following some more advice - I am cutting all the pieces out for the 3 dresses for the girls first then I will try the applique - 
I am making simply sweets - do you applique just the fashion fabric or applique through the underlining & fashion fabric?


----------



## aimeeg

livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:
> 
> The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from MK: (Heather Sue don't look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I thought the face was funny:



Cindee, That is really cute! You need to post a bigger picture of Fawn. I love the colors. They look very fall and Back to School. Great Job!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> I am just so proud!!!!
> 
> I have suspected something was on Morgan's mind the last few days.
> 
> She just shared with me what she is thinking-She wants to have a little "walk a thon" to raise money for "Her babies" still at her baby house in China. Her goal is to raise $200 to buy them books and toys. "Mommie, they don't have any toys! And no books either!"
> 
> I love that kid!


That is so sweet. This brought tears to my eyes. You can definitely tell that Morgan is being brought up right. 

Angel I love the customs. Too cute.

Love the pics of Morgan at MK. The stripwork dresses are too pretty and the brown and blue dress is adorable. We love brown and blue in this house.


----------



## HeatherSue

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thanks HeaterSue - I am in the process on following some more advice - I am cutting all the pieces out for the 3 dresses for the girls first then I will try the applique -
> I am making simply sweets - do you applique just the fashion fabric or applique through the underlining & fashion fabric?



You're very welcome! I just applique on the fashion fabric.


----------



## 3huskymom

Just a quick note to emcreative (Marah is her name, I think). I finished appliqueing a vida using your donald and mickey philharmagic designs last night. I'm hoping to get that done by tonight to show you! I think it turned out really cool. I hope you don't mind me casing the designs. 

Revrob- I love the Ariel Sundress. What size hoop did you use to do the shells?

I'm down to 19 days before we leave for WDW and I'm feeling the crunch. I have all these ideas in my head for outfits and I know she can't possibly wear everything she has now....I have to keep telling myself it's ok, I still have October and December to sew for....


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was giong to post the same thing about the bed. It brought back memories. We had Hobby Hobby bedding on ours. (or, Holly Hobby for those of you who didn't have a little sister who couldn't say it right)
> 
> And, just cause I'm babbling, I'll tell you all. My family gets together every Friday night for pizza. Our brother and his wife and girls comes too. It's so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had Hobby Hobby bedding, too!  And I like pizza and need a family.  Will you adopt me?
Click to expand...


Was yours pink? We had the bedspread, pillow shams, canopy and curtains. I loved it! My Grandma made us Hobby Hobby rag dolls too. 



JUJU814 said:


> Modest is a MUST for us too...this is just perfect!! I LOVE your use of my shells design! How special!!!! Then there'll be a tiny portion of the dress that I sorta "made" (well, digitized..LOL)
> 
> I love how you ladies say things like "uh, I dunno, I sorta just winged it..." "oh ya know, just drew a line here...separated this, added this, sorta swooped this". I just shake my head...it sounds like rocket science to me!!! LOL Nervous nellie me is like "is there a pattern for this? a pattern for that? I need a pattern for this bodice..is there a pattern for a peplum?" LOL
> 
> I nailed down my main fear. CUTTING the fabric and messing it up. I'm even afraid of my babylock evolve serger. It's like this shiny monster sitting there waiting to go "BOO!!!"
> 
> Ok..off to get the kids from VBS then back home, then BACK to VBS tonight!
> 
> Julie


You know Julie, before I found this thread, and YCMT, I HAD to stick with a pattern too! Stick with us, you will be swooping and  separating and winging it in no time! 



karebear1 said:


> Really Teresa...........  She said it was cool that you were sisters.  Interpretting that to "we ARE cool" is really stretching things!



Oh shoot! I was kinda hoping no one would catch that!!!!


----------



## livndisney

Oh yes! Fawn's braid is detachable. Morgan just HAD to have "diamonds" in there. So the braid has sequins and satin cord in it.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:
> 
> The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from MK: (Heather Sue don't look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I thought the face was funny:



Cindee, these are adorable!!! I love that Fawn outfit!!!! The braid is great! And, I love the Fairies sundress!! 

I just saw little Miss Morgan in May, why is she looking so much older already!??? Make her stop it Cindee!!


----------



## my*2*angels

Whoa!  everyone has been busy!!!!!!!  I am not even going to try and catch up!  I would be here all day!LOL

SHANNON-LOVE the Ariel!  Soooo pretty!

CINDEE-  The fawn outfit is AWESOME!  Great job!  Morgan is soooo pretty!

So yes I read only the first page!LOL  I will try to do  better and keep up!


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> Thanks..but it's been quite a few months so I've kinda lost hope.  Maybe when we take everything out to move?
> 
> I think maybe Phin was just trying to tell us he was here to stay.  When my husband had the wedding band made, he had three stones placed in it- one for each of the girls, as he was "marrying" ALL of us and we were ALL becoming a family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe Phin knew something we didn't and he wasn't going anywhere, so he was telling us we needed to go get one with FIVE stones now!


I'm sure your new ring will be beautiful! 



livndisney said:


> I am just so proud!!!!
> 
> I have suspected something was on Morgan's mind the last few days.
> 
> She just shared with me what she is thinking-She wants to have a little "walk a thon" to raise money for "Her babies" still at her baby house in China. Her goal is to raise $200 to buy them books and toys. "Mommie, they don't have any toys! And no books either!"
> 
> I love that kid!


What a great kid!!!  



revrob said:


> OK - finally - Ariel!


So cool!!!



livndisney said:


> Mcdonalds is going to be offering American Girl Happy Meals after teeny beanies.
> 
> It looks like the toy is a mini book with tiny little paper dolls. And for those that don't or can't eat at Mcdonalds-you can buy the toy withou the meal.


Those beanies look cute too and the boy toy with AG is Legos!



livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:
> 
> The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from MK: (Heather Sue don't look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I thought the face was funny:


LOVE Fawn!!!!  Where did you get the AG crocs?  Those are darling too!


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> Was yours pink? We had the bedspread, pillow shams, canopy and curtains. I loved it! My Grandma made us Hobby Hobby rag dolls too.



No mine was blue like this:






I think because I was a little Romany girl and that one had the darkest hair.

...all I remember having was the bed set and the curtains...can I be adopted??


----------



## lovesdumbo

Cindee-
Theresa says you're a Sea World expert....Could you compare the size of Sea World to a Disney Park?  I'm trying to decide if I should bring a stroller for DD(6).  

We will arrange for town car service to Sea World.  If we are there at opening what time would you think would be a good pick up time?  Think we'd be able to see quite a bit with a 5pm or 6pm pickup?  We won't be doing the coasters.

Oh and will they let us in with a Nemo custom or that in bad taste?


Thanks!


----------



## *Toadstool*

aimeeg said:


> *Toadstool- *
> 
> I did not make the Steamboat Willie but that is the set that inspired me. Angel and I both bid on it but she bid first. I am not sure she would have left me win it!!!


Its such a neat design. Surely when girls where that to DW they must be the only ones, and that makes it so special. The CM's must love it!




revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!


 It is perfect!! Definitely the most recognizable Ariel dress I have seen. I totally want to CASE this if it is okay. I love the ruffle on the bottom too.



teresajoy said:


> ALL RIGHT!!! Ok, what time of year does the bayou freeze over????
> 
> 
> I know how much those beds cost, I've been researching them for the past 3 years or more! I want one so bad! I mean, for the girls, of course....


I don't think the bayou ever freezes.. lol
I always waited for it to freeze every year when I was a kid because I thought I could go ice skating on it. Never did go ice skating.. 
I got to sleep in her bed the other night because she wasn't feeling well. It definitely brought out the child in me. 


revrob said:


> Um... I just sorta winged it.  I started with the same width as the skirt and the longest part is about 5-6" long and I sorta drew a line from the long end tapering down.  I just did what looked right in my mind.  It was pretty simple though!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you like it!  I hope Emily loves it as well!  Your shell design really made the bodice come to life in my opinion.  I made a mock up before this version and it was just missing something.  When I added the shells, it really came to life, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  The bottom ruffle was a little difficult.  I'm not completely pleased with the way it came out.  Mainly because underneath it doesn't look as neat as I like.  Basically, it is a giant ruched ruffle.  I did a rolled edge hem on both sides of the strip, and then ruffled about an inch from the top and then attached to the bottom of the fabric edge.  I think the next round I'll do a large ruffle and do a ruched slim ruffle over the top to give a similar effect, but will be neater on the underside.


I've always wondered how that kind of ruffle is accomplished. I never did it because I kept thinking the underside wouldn't be able to be finished. I guess if you serge the underneath part it is okay though huh?
The peplum thing totally goes over my head. I'm soo going to be calling you when I want to figure that out.. 


JUJU814 said:


> Modest is a MUST for us too...this is just perfect!! I LOVE your use of my shells design! How special!!!! Then there'll be a tiny portion of the dress that I sorta "made" (well, digitized..LOL)
> 
> I love how you ladies say things like "uh, I dunno, I sorta just winged it..." "oh ya know, just drew a line here...separated this, added this, sorta swooped this". I just shake my head...it sounds like rocket science to me!!! LOL Nervous nellie me is like "is there a pattern for this? a pattern for that? I need a pattern for this bodice..is there a pattern for a peplum?" LOL
> 
> I nailed down my main fear. CUTTING the fabric and messing it up. I'm even afraid of my babylock evolve serger. It's like this shiny monster sitting there waiting to go "BOO!!!"
> 
> Ok..off to get the kids from VBS then back home, then BACK to VBS tonight!
> 
> Julie


Oooh! Evolve!! I have one too. I am not scared of it. I use it more than my sewing machine now!  Please pm me if you have questions. If you don't have the workbook you should totally get it!


livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:
> 
> The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from MK: (Heather Sue don't look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I thought the face was funny:


Aww!! Morgan is soo cute. I love them all, but the purple one with the fairies is my favorite. I love that fabric. Is it leopard print??



Tinka_Belle said:


> Love the pics of Morgan at MK. The stripwork dresses are too pretty and the brown and blue dress is adorable. We love brown and blue in this house.


Ooh.. I missed the brown and blue somehow? I love brown and blue!
Guess I'll have to go back and find it.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:
> 
> The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from MK: (Heather Sue don't look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I thought the face was funny:



Oh my goodness!  Do they seriously sell hats there for dolls now?!  My DD would be so excited!!!!  Do you remember how much they were?  And where did you find the AG crocs?!

IT"S HERE!!!!!!  My new sewing machine arrived!  I so badly just want to use it but I guess I should read the directions first!


----------



## spongemommie05

revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!


so cute and so original. I love it.



livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:
> 
> The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from MK: (Heather Sue don't look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I thought the face was funny:


I love this and the fact that the braid is detachable is awesome ...
 such a cute girl! Love the Disney hat for the dolly! and the fairies dress is adorable as well...


----------



## bear_mom

> Whoohoo!! Any date? Are they doing the beanies now?



Yes they are, there are 30 different ones - to celebrate the Happy Meal's 30th birthday. Dd got a frog today that is really cute. Most of them look cute, some are definitely different.

Emily


----------



## spongemommie05

My kiddos and utahmama's just got dogs and adorable Ladybugs.. and dolphins .in their Happy Meals


----------



## livndisney

lovesdumbo said:


> Cindee-
> Theresa says you're a Sea World expert....Could you compare the size of Sea World to a Disney Park?  I'm trying to decide if I should bring a stroller for DD(6).
> 
> We will arrange for town car service to Sea World.  If we are there at opening what time would you think would be a good pick up time?  Think we'd be able to see quite a bit with a 5pm or 6pm pickup?  We won't be doing the coasters.
> 
> Oh and will they let us in with a Nemo custom or that in bad taste?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know about "expert" but I do have "inside" info LOL.
I still take a stroller for Morgan. It is a large park-lots of walking -think world showcase. I would try to be there a few minutes before opening if possible. They do a little morning salute that is nice. Everyone stops what they are doing to show respect.   

I have heard people "Looking for Nemo" so I don't know that anyone would consider Nemo in bad taste.  If You want to feed the dolphins, head there FIRST. Do not pass go, do not collect $200, go get in line to feed the dolphins.

If you arrange for a car to SW, be aware if it is Mears they may make several stops at different hotels. A TC should be direct right to the drop off.

When are you going?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> Ooh.. I missed the brown and blue somehow? I love brown and blue!
> Guess I'll have to go back and find it.


Definitely go back and look it is cute. We also love brown and pink in this house too.


----------



## livndisney

Since the multi quote RARELY works for me (If I miss your question please let me know)

The Purple dress is a calico with tiny little dark purple flowers and shimmery purple hem and sash. 


Heathersue-yes she is looking older-PLEASE tell her to stop!!!!!

The AG mouse ears were not intended for AG they are for the stuffed animals you can buy and put in a purse. They ahve them at Toontown and WOD in DTD. They are 6.95. They also sell a plain black pair.

The AG crocs are from Joanns. They are from the Springfield collection and come in 3 colors (we own two LOL) Black, blue and hot pink. They sell for 3.99 and you can use a 40-50% off coupon for them


----------



## livndisney

BTW Ms. heathersue- Morgan's doll...................


is SAMANTHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> I don't know about "expert" but I do have "inside" info LOL.
> I still take a stroller for Morgan. It is a large park-lots of walking -think world showcase. I would try to be there a few minutes before opening if possible. They do a little morning salute that is nice. Everyone stops what they are doing to show respect.
> 
> I have heard people "Looking for Nemo" so I don't know that anyone would consider Nemo in bad taste.  If You want to feed the dolphins, head there FIRST. Do not pass go, do not collect $200, go get in line to feed the dolphins.
> 
> If you arrange for a car to SW, be aware if it is Mears they may make several stops at different hotels. A TC should be direct right to the drop off.
> 
> When are you going?


Thanks!  I will take the stroller I wasn't thinking it was that big.  We had already decided to take it with us on the trip so we'll just take it that day too.  

Thanks for the heads up on the Dolphins.  I'll try to look at the schedule online to plot out the day a bit.    

We'll be using a town car service from airport and we'll use the same service for Sea World so I'm sure it will be private.  It is $60 for RT service-I used the mears site to get a taxi estimate and they quote $32.45 one way.

We [me, DH, DD(10), DS(8), DD(6)] arrive in Orlando on Wednesday July 29th.  Staying at Polynesian for 7 nights.  I was thinking we'd try Sea World on Friday the 31st if the weather looks OK.  Is Friday an OK day for Sea World?  Any days better than any other?  I haven't reserved the town car for Sea World yet-just for the airport so far.


----------



## twob4him

Ok I am delving into our Crystal Palace lunch wear...there will be 7 or 8 of us wearing Pooh and various friends tees and the little girls are wearing skirts which used to be dresses  with their tees.

I finished the first one today....and I have to say Piglet stitched out sooo well.....I am so excited to do more!!! 



Here I am so excited that its working I had to take a pic!!! Yaaaa Heather!!!!






And dd who is less than enthusiastic to have to stop playing for a sec and model this outfit...






And a close-up of Piglet...





*Credits*
God - everything
Winnie-the-Pooh book - Alan Alexander Milne
Disney - Winnie the Pooh is a Walt Disney Company franchise, based on animated fictional characters who have been featured as part of the Disney character line-up.
Digital Design - Frou Frou by Heather Sue
Machine - Janome 100000
Tees - Old Navy
Fabric and Notions - Pooh fabric, Springs Industry, from Joann Fabrics
Stablizer - I used three kinds and spray adhesive...this worked wonders!


Special thanks to Heather Sue for her excellent designs! I would highly recommend them!!!


----------



## Adi12982

MinnieVanMom said:


> Once again, I am getting ready for work.  I did wear my disney custom yesterday in honour of payroll.  Karyn liked it, Michael not so much.
> 
> I did make 3 adult bibs last evening and this morning for an elderly woman and it was great to sew again!
> 
> It is Friday and just 9 short hours until the weekend.  Then I have  a set of curtains to make this weekend and all my sewing is caught up.  We are boating on Sunday and taking mom out on the lake.
> 
> My PT job is my FT still.  Take care friends


Glad to see you around!! Sorry you are working so much!!


----------



## spongemommie05

twob4him said:


> Ok I am delving into our Crystal Palace lunch wear...there will be 7 or 8 of us wearing Pooh and various friends tees and the little girls are wearing skirts which used to be dresses  with their tees.
> 
> I finished the first one today....and I have to say Piglet stitched out sooo well.....I am so excited to do more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am so excited that its working I had to take a pic!!! Yaaaa Heather!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd who is less than enthusiastic to have to stop playing for a sec and model this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close-up of Piglet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits*
> God - everything
> Winnie-the-Pooh book - Alan Alexander Milne
> Disney - Winnie the Pooh is a Walt Disney Company franchise, based on animated fictional characters who have been featured as part of the Disney character line-up.
> Digital Design - Frou Frou by Heather Sue
> Machine - Janome 100000
> Tees - Old Navy
> Fabric and Notions - Pooh fabric, Springs Industry, from Joann Fabrics
> Stablizer - I used three kinds and spray adhesive...this worked wonders!
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Heather Sue for her excellent designs! I would highly recommend them!!!


so cute i love the piglet..


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> Since the multi quote RARELY works for me (If I miss your question please let me know)
> 
> The Purple dress is a calico with tiny little dark purple flowers and shimmery purple hem and sash.
> 
> 
> Heathersue-yes she is looking older-PLEASE tell her to stop!!!!!
> 
> The AG mouse ears were not intended for AG they are for the stuffed animals you can buy and put in a purse. They ahve them at Toontown and WOD in DTD. They are 6.95. They also sell a plain black pair.
> 
> The AG crocs are from Joanns. They are from the Springfield collection and come in 3 colors (we own two LOL) Black, blue and hot pink. They sell for 3.99 and you can use a 40-50% off coupon for them


I thought those ears looked like they were from the Tote a Tail collection.  


I guess I need to add those Crocs to my JoAnns shopping list!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> Ok I am delving into our Crystal Palace lunch wear...there will be 7 or 8 of us wearing Pooh and various friends tees and the little girls are wearing skirts which used to be dresses  with their tees.
> 
> I finished the first one today....and I have to say Piglet stitched out sooo well.....I am so excited to do more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am so excited that its working I had to take a pic!!! Yaaaa Heather!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd who is less than enthusiastic to have to stop playing for a sec and model this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close-up of Piglet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits*
> God - everything
> Winnie-the-Pooh book - Alan Alexander Milne
> Disney - Winnie the Pooh is a Walt Disney Company franchise, based on animated fictional characters who have been featured as part of the Disney character line-up.
> Digital Design - Frou Frou by Heather Sue
> Machine - Janome 100000
> Tees - Old Navy
> Fabric and Notions - Pooh fabric, Springs Industry, from Joann Fabrics
> Stablizer - I used three kinds and spray adhesive...this worked wonders!
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Heather Sue for her excellent designs! I would highly recommend them!!!


So adorable!  The cranky model is too cute too!

I used that Pooh fabric to make a dress for my DD(10) last year.  I was hoping it would fit this year but it's too small-she's growing like a weed!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

For those of you who have the brother cs-6000i....
what stitch # or #'s do you use to go around appliques?

I guess I am a little confused.  Thanks!


----------



## livndisney

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!  I will take the stroller I wasn't thinking it was that big.  We had already decided to take it with us on the trip so we'll just take it that day too.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the Dolphins.  I'll try to look at the schedule online to plot out the day a bit.
> 
> We'll be using a town car service from airport and we'll use the same service for Sea World so I'm sure it will be private.  It is $60 for RT service-I used the mears site to get a taxi estimate and they quote $32.45 one way.
> 
> We [me, DH, DD(10), DS(8), DD(6)] arrive in Orlando on Wednesday July 29th.  Staying at Polynesian for 7 nights.  I was thinking we'd try Sea World on Friday the 31st if the weather looks OK.  Is Friday an OK day for Sea World?  Any days better than any other?  I haven't reserved the town car for Sea World yet-just for the airport so far.



There really is a one day is better than another at SW. A thursday may be dead and the following thursday is jam packed-no rhyme or reason (Unless it is La Musica or October).

The park itself is around a lake, the walk just to Shamu from the entrance can wear out little legs. Plan time for Shamu's area (and then plan extra time). They have several rides that Morgan LOVES including a little Shamu coaster. Take bathing suits and sunblock. 
*AVOID *this area and Wild artic right after a Shamu show lets out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I strongly suggest the last Sea Lion show of the day-it is a parody of all the other shows in the park  and is quite funny.

Do you have any Sesame street fans in your family?


----------



## livndisney

spongemommie05 said:


> so cute i love the piglet..




SPONGIE!!!! I have not seen you around in forever!!!!!

I was just thinking about you the other day!!!!Hope all is well.!


----------



## snubie

I was inspired by Steph to clean up my sewing area.  I was also pushed in that direction by the little one arriving in November.  My sewing area was in the room that will be the baby's so I had to move it.

We have a room over our garage that is oddly shaped with sloping roof lines.  You can see the roof lines here (this picture is from Winter 2007/2008 when the house was still under construction):





So my space was limited because we also use the room as an office.  Here is what I came up with:








My fabric stash is pitiful compared to some but I really haven't sewn much lately and am trying to cut down on unnecessary purchases (DH sees fabric which will sit on a shelf as unnecessary).


----------



## revrob

minnie2 said:


> What about sealing the ruffle  so there is a seam so it is a giant tube then doing the gathering about an inch from the top?
> 
> I also really like the slim ruffle idea t the seam too...



this would work too.  The thing that I don't like is that the the back side doesn't look so great on the skirt part.  I did serge it, but then the ruffle is just attached to the bottom of the skirt.  I don't know, it's just not as finished as I always like.  Maybe I should post a pic and see what you guys think.



JUJU814 said:


> Modest is a MUST for us too...this is just perfect!! I LOVE your use of my shells design! How special!!!! Then there'll be a tiny portion of the dress that I sorta "made" (well, digitized..LOL)
> 
> I love how you ladies say things like "uh, I dunno, I sorta just winged it..." "oh ya know, just drew a line here...separated this, added this, sorta swooped this". I just shake my head...it sounds like rocket science to me!!! LOL Nervous nellie me is like "is there a pattern for this? a pattern for that? I need a pattern for this bodice..is there a pattern for a peplum?" LOL
> 
> I nailed down my main fear. CUTTING the fabric and messing it up. I'm even afraid of my babylock evolve serger. It's like this shiny monster sitting there waiting to go "BOO!!!"
> 
> Ok..off to get the kids from VBS then back home, then BACK to VBS tonight!
> 
> Julie



Well, cutting the fabric is a BIG step!  Like Teresa says (I quoted her in here somewhere) stick with us, and you'll be winging it soon!  



aimeeg said:


> Fantastic!! Now spill . . . are the shells one design or did you do a mirror image? They are perfect!



The seashell design started out life as a Juju design - found in her "Under The Sea" collection.  It is an applique seashell.  I opened it in Embird, mirror imaged it, adjusted the size to fit the area that I wanted to fill (I reduced the height and increased the width).  I also deleted a few steps since i wasn't going to make it an applique.  I also changed all of the thread colors to be the same so that i wouldn't have to deal with stops at every color since i was stitching it all the same color.  WA LA!  Seashell bra!




livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:
> 
> The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from MK: (Heather Sue don't look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I thought the face was funny:



AW!  MORGAN!  Love that girl!  I really want her and AbbyGrace to meet when we come in a few weeks!




Rebecuberduber said:


> That is so clever!  I love it!





3huskymom said:


> Revrob- I love the Ariel Sundress. What size hoop did you use to do the shells?





my*2*angels said:


> SHANNON-LOVE the Ariel!  Soooo pretty!





lovesdumbo said:


> :
> So cool!!!





*Toadstool* said:


> It is perfect!! Definitely the most recognizable Ariel dress I have seen. I totally want to CASE this if it is okay. I love the ruffle on the bottom too.





spongemommie05 said:


> so cute and so original. I love it.





twob4him said:


> Ok I am delving into our Crystal Palace lunch wear...there will be 7 or 8 of us wearing Pooh and various friends tees and the little girls are wearing skirts which used to be dresses  with their tees.
> 
> I finished the first one today....and I have to say Piglet stitched out sooo well.....I am so excited to do more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am so excited that its working I had to take a pic!!! Yaaaa Heather!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd who is less than enthusiastic to have to stop playing for a sec and model this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close-up of Piglet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits*
> God - everything
> Winnie-the-Pooh book - Alan Alexander Milne
> Disney - Winnie the Pooh is a Walt Disney Company franchise, based on animated fictional characters who have been featured as part of the Disney character line-up.
> Digital Design - Frou Frou by Heather Sue
> Machine - Janome 100000
> Tees - Old Navy
> Fabric and Notions - Pooh fabric, Springs Industry, from Joann Fabrics
> Stablizer - I used three kinds and spray adhesive...this worked wonders!
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Heather Sue for her excellent designs! I would highly recommend them!!!



Thanks everyone!  I had lots of fun figuring this one out!  My DH even likes this one, so i guess it's ok!

The shells were stitched using my jumbo hoop only because I wanted the shells to be wider than 7".  They could easily be stitched in the 5x7, but just wouldn't be as wide.

Cathy - LOVE the piglets!  Great job!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> AW!  MORGAN!  Love that girl!  I really want her and AbbyGrace to meet when we come in a few weeks!



We should!!!! We can tag team Mulan LOL!!!!

When are you coming?


----------



## JUJU814

TWO QUESTIONS

1) Should I prewash, dry and press all fabric before making a dress? What do you all do?

2) Where can I find the medium size dots fabrics? I have a huge red w/ white dot fabric, and a black w/ white dots about 1/4 inch (same for red)  But not the nice "medium size"..where can I find that??

Julie


----------



## spongemommie05

livndisney said:


> SPONGIE!!!! I have not seen you around in forever!!!!!
> 
> I was just thinking about you the other day!!!!Hope all is well.!


i am surviving We just made our move from a 4 Bdrm house to a 3 bdrm Townhouse and our renting again... so that is a huge adjustment Jayedyn has her own room and the 4 boys are in a bathroom sized bedroom scared1 But we are moving along .
I am going to school for master esthetics and so i have been so very very busy with that and taking appointments in the Day spa at my school.
Lonnie Just today has another Temporary job But nothing permanent it has been 10 months since he lost his job 
I am getting better day by day with the normal everyday things in life But Overall I am doing GREAT!!! Thanks for asking.... 




snubie said:


> I was inspired by Steph to clean up my sewing area.  I was also pushed in that direction by the little one arriving in November.  My sewing area was in the room that will be the baby's so I had to move it.
> 
> We have a room over our garage that is oddly shaped with sloping roof lines.  You can see the roof lines here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my space was limited because we also use the room as an office.  Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fabric stash is pitiful compared to some but I really haven't sewn much lately and am trying to cut down on unnecessary purchases (DH sees fabric which will sit on a shelf as unnecessary).


I love that you have made a sewing nook for yourself I have one of those also and it is kinda nice to just sit down and sew away . Beautiful house BTW.


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> No mine was blue like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think because I was a little Romany girl and that one had the darkest hair.
> 
> ...all I remember having was the bed set and the curtains...can I be adopted??



I meant the background. Our Holly Hobby looked like that on a pink background.  I need to find some pictures! 



*Toadstool* said:


> I don't think the bayou ever freezes.. lol
> I always waited for it to freeze every year when I was a kid because I thought I could go ice skating on it. Never did go ice skating..
> I got to sleep in her bed the other night because she wasn't feeling well. It definitely brought out the child in me.




I was afraid of that! 




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> For those of you who have the brother cs-6000i....
> what stitch # or #'s do you use to go around appliques?
> 
> I guess I am a little confused.  Thanks!



If you look at Heather's tutorial, that is the machine she has. 



snubie said:


> I was inspired by Steph to clean up my sewing area.  I was also pushed in that direction by the little one arriving in November.  My sewing area was in the room that will be the baby's so I had to move it.
> 
> We have a room over our garage that is oddly shaped with sloping roof lines.  You can see the roof lines here:
> 
> My fabric stash is pitiful compared to some but I really haven't sewn much lately and am trying to cut down on unnecessary purchases (DH sees fabric which will sit on a shelf as unnecessary).



It looks great Stacey! 



JUJU814 said:


> TWO QUESTIONS
> 
> 1) Should I prewash, dry and press all fabric before making a dress? What do you all do?
> 
> 2) Where can I find the medium size dots fabrics? I have a huge red w/ white dot fabric, and a black w/ white dots about 1/4 inch (same for red)  But not the nice "medium size"..where can I find that??
> 
> Julie



I would prewash it. I don't always, but you should! 

I don't know who has the dots right now. The last I saw was at Joann's.


----------



## snubie

JUJU814 said:


> TWO QUESTIONS
> 
> 1) Should I prewash, dry and press all fabric before making a dress? What do you all do?
> 
> 2) Where can I find the medium size dots fabrics? I have a huge red w/ white dot fabric, and a black w/ white dots about 1/4 inch (same for red)  But not the nice "medium size"..where can I find that??
> 
> Julie



You should pre-wash but I don't always.

The medium sized red dot is a Joann's find.  They have several colors with the white dots.


----------



## my*2*angels

twob4him said:


> Ok I am delving into our Crystal Palace lunch wear...there will be 7 or 8 of us wearing Pooh and various friends tees and the little girls are wearing skirts which used to be dresses  with their tees.
> 
> I finished the first one today....and I have to say Piglet stitched out sooo well.....I am so excited to do more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am so excited that its working I had to take a pic!!! Yaaaa Heather!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd who is less than enthusiastic to have to stop playing for a sec and model this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close-up of Piglet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits*
> God - everything
> Winnie-the-Pooh book - Alan Alexander Milne
> Disney - Winnie the Pooh is a Walt Disney Company franchise, based on animated fictional characters who have been featured as part of the Disney character line-up.
> Digital Design - Frou Frou by Heather Sue
> Machine - Janome 100000
> Tees - Old Navy
> Fabric and Notions - Pooh fabric, Springs Industry, from Joann Fabrics
> Stablizer - I used three kinds and spray adhesive...this worked wonders!
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Heather Sue for her excellent designs! I would highly recommend them!!!



Soooo cute!



snubie said:


> I was inspired by Steph to clean up my sewing area.  I was also pushed in that direction by the little one arriving in November.  My sewing area was in the room that will be the baby's so I had to move it.
> 
> We have a room over our garage that is oddly shaped with sloping roof lines.  You can see the roof lines here (this picture is from Winter 2007/2008 when the house was still under construction):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my space was limited because we also use the room as an office.  Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fabric stash is pitiful compared to some but I really haven't sewn much lately and am trying to cut down on unnecessary purchases (DH sees fabric which will sit on a shelf as unnecessary).



Great job!  I think it looks great and it is always nice to have a little place of your own!



JUJU814 said:


> TWO QUESTIONS
> 
> 1) Should I prewash, dry and press all fabric before making a dress? What do you all do?
> 
> 2) Where can I find the medium size dots fabrics? I have a huge red w/ white dot fabric, and a black w/ white dots about 1/4 inch (same for red)  But not the nice "medium size"..where can I find that??
> 
> Julie



I ALWAYS prewash and dry because I have been burned before by not doing it.  Doing it before hand preshrinks it and if it is going to bleed or fade it is better to find that out before you spend all of your time on the outfit.

Joanns has lots of dots!  I have gotten red, black, purple, pink, orange, and royal and navy blue there.  HTH!


----------



## 3huskymom

Ok, I have this huge fear that since I spent so much time getting Hayleigh's outfits ready for WDW that our luggage will get lost. This is the first trip we are making with her having custom outfits, so it's never come up before. For those that fly, do you pack your customs in a carry-on? or trust the airline?

Looking for ideas or reassurance. Thanks!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

3huskymom said:


> Ok, I have this huge fear that since I spent so much time getting Hayleigh's outfits ready for WDW that our luggage will get lost. This is the first trip we are making with her having custom outfits, so it's never come up before. For those that fly, do you pack your customs in a carry-on? or trust the airline?
> 
> Looking for ideas or reassurance. Thanks!



I trust the airlines...the customs are too heavy for a carry on


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> We should!!!! We can tag team Mulan LOL!!!!
> 
> When are you coming?



YES!  YES!  YES!  We should!
August 3-12!  We need to meet up!



JUJU814 said:


> TWO QUESTIONS
> 
> 1) Should I prewash, dry and press all fabric before making a dress? What do you all do?
> 
> 2) Where can I find the medium size dots fabrics? I have a huge red w/ white dot fabric, and a black w/ white dots about 1/4 inch (same for red)  But not the nice "medium size"..where can I find that??
> 
> Julie




I always prewash & dry.  For all the reasons listed - I don't want any surprises AFTER I sew.  

Minnie Dot has been at Joanne's  if you don't find it there, you can do a search for Michael Miller red ta dot.  I like that dot for Minnie dot too!



3huskymom said:


> Ok, I have this huge fear that since I spent so much time getting Hayleigh's outfits ready for WDW that our luggage will get lost. This is the first trip we are making with her having custom outfits, so it's never come up before. For those that fly, do you pack your customs in a carry-on? or trust the airline?
> 
> Looking for ideas or reassurance. Thanks!



I've never had that fear... until now!


----------



## *Toadstool*

http://www.susanstewartdesigns.com/...D&ID(store)=166&cat=Heirloom Garment Patterns
I think I am allowed to post links to stuff like that huh?
Aren't those dresses adorable??? I have never made a Redondo/twirl skirt because I don't like skirts on Hannah, but I love that little pink sundress! This will be on my list of patterns to buy. It is so sweet!


----------



## spongemommie05

*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.susanstewartdesigns.com/...D&ID(store)=166&cat=Heirloom Garment Patterns
> I think I am allowed to post links to stuff like that huh?
> Aren't those dresses adorable??? I have never made a Redondo/twirl skirt because I don't like skirts on Hannah, but I love that little pink sundress! This will be on my list of patterns to buy. It is so sweet!


Those are adorable !


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> ...all I remember having was the bed set and the curtains...can I be adopted??


Sure, why not!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> IT"S HERE!!!!!!  My new sewing machine arrived!  I so badly just want to use it but I guess I should read the directions first! :



Yay!!!  To answer your question about the settings, I think I give the settings I use on that machine in my applique tutorial.



spongemommie05 said:


> My kiddos and utahmama's just got dogs and adorable Ladybugs.. and dolphins .in their Happy Meals


I've missed you, Misty!!!   We miss Wendy, too!



livndisney said:


> Heathersue-yes she is looking older-PLEASE tell her to stop!!!!!


To Morgan: Listen here, young lady.  You just need to stop it with the growing stuff! No more!  You are supposed to stay a little girl forever!  I'm just kidding, sweetie! 




livndisney said:


> BTW Ms. heathersue- Morgan's doll...................
> 
> 
> is SAMANTHA!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, whatever!!!  I just knew it wasn't Jord!



twob4him said:


> Here I am so excited that its working I had to take a pic!!! Yaaaa Heather!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits*
> God - everything
> Winnie-the-Pooh book - Alan Alexander Milne
> Disney - Winnie the Pooh is a Walt Disney Company franchise, based on animated fictional characters who have been featured as part of the Disney character line-up.
> Digital Design - Frou Frou by Heather Sue
> Machine - Janome 100000
> Tees - Old Navy
> Fabric and Notions - Pooh fabric, Springs Industry, from Joann Fabrics
> Stablizer - I used three kinds and spray adhesive...this worked wonders!
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Heather Sue for her excellent designs! I would highly recommend them!!!


You are so funny!! Did you have so little faith in my designs that you didn't think it was going to work?    Thank you for the thank you and the shout-out, my dear! I love this Pooh outfit!



snubie said:


> My fabric stash is pitiful compared to some but I really haven't sewn much lately and am trying to cut down on unnecessary purchases (DH sees fabric which will sit on a shelf as unnecessary).



Aww...what a cute little fabric stash!   The room looks great!  Aren't DH's silly, thinking we don't NEED pretty fabric to sit on a shelf!  I've told you before, but I love your house!



JUJU814 said:


> TWO QUESTIONS
> 
> 1) Should I prewash, dry and press all fabric before making a dress? What do you all do?
> 
> 2) Where can I find the medium size dots fabrics? I have a huge red w/ white dot fabric, and a black w/ white dots about 1/4 inch (same for red)  But not the nice "medium size"..where can I find that??
> 
> Julie



I always prewash my fabric now.  I didn't for a while and I wondered why Tessa was outgrowing everything so quickly.  

I found the medium sized dots at JoAnn.  They are 3/4" each.  It's a "Keepsake Calico" and is called  "Large Dots on Lipstick"



3huskymom said:


> Ok, I have this huge fear that since I spent so much time getting Hayleigh's outfits ready for WDW that our luggage will get lost. This is the first trip we are making with her having custom outfits, so it's never come up before. For those that fly, do you pack your customs in a carry-on? or trust the airline?
> 
> Looking for ideas or reassurance. Thanks!


That would be a really big carry-on!  I always trust it to the airline.  So far, nothing has ever gotten damaged or lost...knock on wood.  Some people ship the outfits to the resort they're staying at.  I've never tried that, though.


----------



## bclydia

Hello!! 
I love all the beautiful customs I've seen since I got home.  I promise, I looked through every page that I've missed over the last 2 1/2 weeks but there is just no way to quote everything.
I'm so thrilled for T and the new baby.  Praying for those who have asked and sad to know that we won't see Linette here anymore.
I wanted to share the great fabric finds I've come across to add to my stash in the last few weeks.
The first photo is of fabrics I found at a local clearance sort of place.  It's always hit or miss, but this day I found the JACKPOT!!!! Star Wars fabric.  I am now mother and wife of the decade according to my son and hubby.  Better yet, it was only $2 a metre! (that's a little more than a yard)







This batch of fabrics I found at my favourite hole-in-the-wall in Ontario -Lens Mills.  This place is kind of a warehouse and you never know what you'll find.  Not even the girls who work there know what they have. The were surprised to see these fabrics.  I am so thrilled to have the Snow White fabric especially.  I think it's from a few years ago.


----------



## Mirb1214

VBAndrea said:


> How about making a paper (or fabric) sleeping bag with a pillow on it (either out of paper or just glue a flat piece of fabric for the pillow).  Inside the sleeping bag insert a cut out cardstock paper doll (as best you get to resemble an AG) and put the time/date/details on the doll.  The recipient would slide the paper doll out of the sleeping bag to read the invite.



Wow!  Great Idea!  I may have to come here for ideas next month for my daughter's princess party.


----------



## *Toadstool*

bclydia said:


> Hello!!
> I love all the beautiful customs I've seen since I got home.  I promise, I looked through every page that I've missed over the last 2 1/2 weeks but there is just no way to quote everything.
> I'm so thrilled for T and the new baby.  Praying for those who have asked and sad to know that we won't see Linette here anymore.
> I wanted to share the great fabric finds I've come across to add to my stash in the last few weeks.
> The first photo is of fabrics I found at a local clearance sort of place.  It's always hit or miss, but this day I found the JACKPOT!!!! Star Wars fabric.  I am now mother and wife of the decade according to my son and hubby.  Better yet, it was only $2 a metre! (that's a little more than a yard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This batch of fabrics I found at my favourite hole-in-the-wall in Ontario -Lens Mills.  This place is kind of a warehouse and you never know what you'll find.  Not even the girls who work there know what they have. The were surprised to see these fabrics.  I am so thrilled to have the Snow White fabric especially.  I think it's from a few years ago.


I have a some of that Snow White fabric. It is one of my favorite prints ever. I don't know that I can ever bring myself to cut it... 
I paid ALOT for it... really.. most expensive I have ever paid for fabric!
I got it on . What a lucky woman you are! I would have bought the whole bolt for sure. Love the bambi and star wars too. What a great find!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

bclydia said:


> Hello!!
> I love all the beautiful customs I've seen since I got home.  I promise, I looked through every page that I've missed over the last 2 1/2 weeks but there is just no way to quote everything.
> I'm so thrilled for T and the new baby.  Praying for those who have asked and sad to know that we won't see Linette here anymore.
> I wanted to share the great fabric finds I've come across to add to my stash in the last few weeks.
> The first photo is of fabrics I found at a local clearance sort of place.  It's always hit or miss, but this day I found the JACKPOT!!!! Star Wars fabric.  I am now mother and wife of the decade according to my son and hubby.  Better yet, it was only $2 a metre! (that's a little more than a yard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This batch of fabrics I found at my favourite hole-in-the-wall in Ontario -Lens Mills.  This place is kind of a warehouse and you never know what you'll find.  Not even the girls who work there know what they have. The were surprised to see these fabrics.  I am so thrilled to have the Snow White fabric especially.  I think it's from a few years ago.




I adore that snow white material!  Great finds!!!!!!


----------



## Tink561

revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!



That is so cute!!!


----------



## revrob

Tink561 said:


> That is so cute!!!



AW!  Thanks!


----------



## Tink561

Thanks for all the compliments on Gracie's sets.  I love finding them for her and can't wait for the trip.  Anyone else going to be there September 10-15?  

I remember seeing something about a Disboutique meet.  When is that?


----------



## JUJU814

Got my serger working! I thought for sure I had busted it. I did an adorable pair of Farbenmix pants about a year ago and was sewing many layers and some denim on the serger and ka-plunk..broke both needles, jammed everything..and was soooooo tired after all the detail on the pants that I put the serger on the "back burner".

I got it out yesterday..cleaned it...got it unjammed and sat down with it this afternoon and "re learned" how to thread it and it is humming along perfectly.

I have the ruffler for it and just tried it..I think that might take some practice. It doesn't do very even ruffles. Is that a skill?? And then some areas, it didn't ruffle at all. Sometimes I wonder if that "hand method" is the best. 

I have to go to VBS program tonight but I'm *dying* to get home and pre wash some fabric and all. It would be a wonderful bonus if we could stop at Joannes on the way home but I'm not sure I see that happening...we shall see!

I'm so inspired. AND I got my airfare for Disney today at a steal! 4 round trip tickets NH to Orlando nonstop on Southwest for a grand total of $712. Now if I can actually save it and not spend it on patterns and such.....

Julie


----------



## 3huskymom

revrob said:


> YES!  YES!  YES!  We should!
> August 3-12!  We need to meet up!
> 
> I've never had that fear... until now!



We'll be there Aug 5-12 too. Sorry, I just don't know what I would do if something happened to them!


----------



## littlepeppers

JUJU814 said:


> Got my serger working! I thought for sure I had busted it. I did an adorable pair of Farbenmix pants about a year ago and was sewing many layers and some denim on the serger and ka-plunk..broke both needles, jammed everything..and was soooooo tired after all the detail on the pants that I put the serger on the "back burner".
> 
> I got it out yesterday..cleaned it...got it unjammed and sat down with it this afternoon and "re learned" how to thread it and it is humming along perfectly.
> 
> I have the ruffler for it and just tried it..I think that might take some practice. It doesn't do very even ruffles. Is that a skill?? And then some areas, it didn't ruffle at all. Sometimes I wonder if that "hand method" is the best.
> 
> I have to go to VBS program tonight but I'm *dying* to get home and pre wash some fabric and all. It would be a wonderful bonus if we could stop at Joannes on the way home but I'm not sure I see that happening...we shall see!
> 
> I'm so inspired. AND I got my airfare for Disney today at a steal! 4 round trip tickets NH to Orlando nonstop on Southwest for a grand total of $712. Now if I can actually save it and not spend it on patterns and such.....
> 
> Julie



Keep checking Southwest.  sign up for their flyer deals.  They has a 48hr sale the other day & we shaved $176 off of our total flight price.  You have a bunch of clicking to get the new price, but it is worth it.  It is a Southwest credit now, but we can use it for another trip or give it to my parents as a Christmas gift.  (my DSIS lives in Fort Worth).


----------



## revrob

3huskymom said:


> We'll be there Aug 5-12 too. Sorry, I just don't know what I would do if something happened to them!



It sounds like we need to plan a Dismeet!


----------



## emcreative

Shannon, I love the LM dress.  So adorable AND modest.  Modesty was a huge issue we had whem EM was younger and wanted to be Jasmine!  Wonderful work!


----------



## kathyell

livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:
> 
> The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:



REALLY like this. Cute. 



twob4him said:


> And a close-up of Piglet...[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits*
> (snip)
> Stablizer - I used three kinds and spray adhesive...this worked wonders!



That came out so cute. Can you please tell me which types of stabilizer you used and where, and where you put the spray adhesive? I'd love to have an applique turn out like yours did so I am looking to CASE your process. Hee.


----------



## pixeegrl

bclydia said:


> Hello!!



Watch out, you are going to have quite a few of us pining for that Snow White fabric!!!!


----------



## bclydia

pixeegrl said:


> Watch out, you are going to have quite a few of us pining for that Snow White fabric!!!!



Ha ha!! I'm thinking that I should have picked up the whole bolt!
Oh well, I was feeling frugal that day and didn't think about the fabric swap thread.  
I'll call my friend and ask if she can get over there to get me the rest of that bolt.


----------



## Adi12982

bclydia said:


> Ha ha!! I'm thinking that I should have picked up the whole bolt!
> Oh well, I was feeling frugal that day and didn't think about the fabric swap thread.
> I'll call my friend and ask if she can get over there to get me the rest of that bolt.



You so should have - that and the bambi - I'm in love with the bambi!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Yay!!!  To answer your question about the settings, I think I give the settings I use on that machine in my applique tutorial.
> 
> Heather, I have gone through your tutorial numerous times and totally forgot that I could look there for your settings!    Sorry!  Thanks for all of the help!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> bclydia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!!
> 
> 
> This batch of fabrics I found at my favourite hole-in-the-wall in Ontario -Lens Mills.  This place is kind of a warehouse and you never know what you'll find.  Not even the girls who work there know what they have. The were surprised to see these fabrics.  I am so thrilled to have the Snow White fabric especially.  I think it's from a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bclydia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha!! I'm thinking that I should have picked up the whole bolt!
> Oh well, I was feeling frugal that day and didn't think about the fabric swap thread.
> I'll call my friend and ask if she can get over there to get me the rest of that bolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow!  I LOVE that snow white fabric!!!!  I want some!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 3huskymom

bclydia said:


> Ha ha!! I'm thinking that I should have picked up the whole bolt!
> Oh well, I was feeling frugal that day and didn't think about the fabric swap thread.
> I'll call my friend and ask if she can get over there to get me the rest of that bolt.



Hmmm....I would love to have some of the snow white and the Bambi....never seen those before!


----------



## my*2*angels

Eeeeekkkkk!  That snow white fabric is tdf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvinyou

bclydia said:


> Hello!!
> I love all the beautiful customs I've seen since I got home.  I promise, I looked through every page that I've missed over the last 2 1/2 weeks but there is just no way to quote everything.
> I'm so thrilled for T and the new baby.  Praying for those who have asked and sad to know that we won't see Linette here anymore.
> I wanted to share the great fabric finds I've come across to add to my stash in the last few weeks.
> The first photo is of fabrics I found at a local clearance sort of place.  It's always hit or miss, but this day I found the JACKPOT!!!! Star Wars fabric.  I am now mother and wife of the decade according to my son and hubby.  Better yet, it was only $2 a metre! (that's a little more than a yard)
> This batch of fabrics I found at my favourite hole-in-the-wall in Ontario -Lens Mills.  This place is kind of a warehouse and you never know what you'll find.  Not even the girls who work there know what they have. The were surprised to see these fabrics.  I am so thrilled to have the Snow White fabric especially.  I think it's from a few years ago.



LOVE the Snow White and Bambi!  Which Len`s Mills did you go to?  I keep meaning to check one out, but can't decide which to go to!


----------



## disneymomof1

I was bidding on 2 yards of that snow white fabric last week on and the auction ended at like midnight, I did my very best to stay awake but fell asleep, and of course it sold for 1.00 more than my highest bid.


----------



## twob4him

kathyell said:


> REALLY like this. Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> That came out so cute. Can you please tell me which types of stabilizer you used and where, and where you put the spray adhesive? I'd love to have an applique turn out like yours did so I am looking to CASE your process. Hee.



Well, since I really have no idea what the heck I am doing....I don't know if I am an expert to ask questions of...Heather may be able to help you more than me but this is what I tried..






I turned the tee inside out and ironed on the Sulky iron-on tear-off stablizer. Then I lightly sprayed some of the adhesive on and put down the square stablizer which is pretty thick...its tear/wash off kind so it will dissolve in the wash. I sprayed the adhesive...VERY lightly and then for good measure, I put a layer of the paper stabilizer which tears very easily!

Then I turned the tee back to right-side out, and ironed it lightly. I put it in the hoop and gently patted everything down so when I added the top hoop it wouldn't overstretch it. Apparently, if you stretch it, when you take the hoop off it wrinkles up.

And I used a special embroidery needle for stretch fabric AND I used special bobbin thread....and I prayed alot for it to work since I don't have backup tee shirts.

I had no doubt about the digital design (or designer ) I just worried that I would do something wrong or not have the proper supplies. 

OK hope that helps!!!! Let me know if you have other questions


----------



## LisaZoe

JUJU814 said:


> TWO QUESTIONS
> 
> 1) Should I prewash, dry and press all fabric before making a dress? What do you all do?
> 
> 2) Where can I find the medium size dots fabrics? I have a huge red w/ white dot fabric, and a black w/ white dots about 1/4 inch (same for red)  But not the nice "medium size"..where can I find that??
> 
> Julie





my*2*angels said:


> I ALWAYS prewash and dry because I have been burned before by not doing it.  Doing it before hand preshrinks it and if it is going to bleed or fade it is better to find that out before you spend all of your time on the outfit.



I know this has been answered but I want to encourage you to prewash - there's nothing worse than skipping that step only to find one of the prints bleed or shrinks more than the others. It's amazing how much some fabric can shrink. I recently bought a yard of knit that was only 33" by the time I'd pre-washed and dried it. 

I really like the dots from Michael Miller. The Ta Dot is nice but I really like the newer dot print called Quarter Dot. The dots are a little bigger and spaced out a bit more than the Ta Dot. 

Ta Dot:





Quarter Dot:






I forgot to quote a few other posts so I'll try to catch them now

Shannon - I love the Ariel dress. Using the 'nude' fabric is genius!

Piglet set - Very cute!

Gracie's customs - WOW! She is such a doll I can imagine it's hard to not get multiple sets for each day you're at Disney. 

I know there were others but my mind is going blank... it's been a long week.


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip  I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip. 















I have another Vida I want to finish (the applique is done) and a simply sweet Belle dress. I also want to try to get a minnie red dot precious dress done, but don't know if that will happen, the first precious dress took me awhile. And if I work really fast I want to try to do a feliz.....


----------



## kathyell

twob4him said:


> Well, since I really have no idea what the heck I am doing....I don't know if I am an expert to ask questions of...Heather may be able to help you more than me but this is what I tried..
> (snip)



Thank you for taking the time to write that out. I'm having stabilization issues with applique and embroidery and I want a new protocol to try out.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:
> 
> The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from MK: (Heather Sue don't look)



I love that fawn outfit.  The hair is so creative.  She is really growing up!



twob4him said:


> Ok I am delving into our Crystal Palace lunch wear...there will be 7 or 8 of us wearing Pooh and various friends tees and the little girls are wearing skirts which used to be dresses  with their tees.
> 
> I finished the first one today....and I have to say Piglet stitched out sooo well.....I am so excited to do more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And dd who is less than enthusiastic to have to stop playing for a sec and model this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Heather Sue for her excellent designs! I would highly recommend them!!!



that is too cute!  I love piglet!



3huskymom said:


> Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip  I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another Vida I want to finish (the applique is done) and a simply sweet Belle dress. I also want to try to get a minnie red dot precious dress done, but don't know if that will happen, the first precious dress took me awhile. And if I work really fast I want to try to do a feliz.....



That is really pretty!  I can't wait to try the vida.  Ordered it the other day!  the feliz has a lot of steps!


----------



## emcreative

3huskymom said:


> [


GORGEOUS!  The piglet outfit was from you too, right?  I loved that one as well.

And Livndisney I LOVE the stuff with the new fairies on it!

*
Those of you with sensory/spectrum kids will understand this: * 

While my oldest is my diagnosed SPD/Spectrum girl, middle sister Liz has some sensory issues with clothing.  Well, Wednesday she decided that all those flip flops she tried on at Joanns and said were "great!" when we got them to craft were horrible horrible and they didn't feel good on her feet and she couldn't stand the idea of wearing them for even a minute.  SO, we had to rush to our mall yesterday (remember we live in nowhereville so it was 30 minutes to a hallway of a shopping center) and by some miracle she found some sandals that even fit (she is a big size girls, tiny size womens, ugh) and were acceptable feeling (adidas flip flops that were "pillows" on her feet- watch, first day of disney suddenly they will feel horrible too.  OMG though don't even get me started on trying to get her to wear socks.  We don't make her most of the time, but softball season almost ENDED for her because of SOCKS!)  

Anyway last night we were seeing which outfits needed cami's etc...and she suddenly says the top to her Minnie outfit doesn't "feel" right either!  She tried it on two weeks ago and it was great! Last night she's freaking out totally like it's covered in shattered glass.  I could not get her to vocalize, either, why the Minnie shirt wasn't right!  It wasn't the material, it wasn't too tight, the straps were fine, etc...she just gets this way sometimes!  Then, she starts completely falling apart and bawling.  Lizzie is my most sensitive kid emotionally- she was crying mostly because she was CRUSHED she would hurt "Miss Missy's" (mommyof3princess) feelings if she didn't wear the shirt.  She almost worked herself up to a panic attack that if she didn't wear the shirt Miss Missy would cry, and she'd make her feel bad for all the work she did on it.  /sigh.  So then I had to write a quick PM to Melissa, who (bless you) of course told her that she would NOT have her feelings hurt if she didn't wear the shirt, she just wanted her to be comfortable and have fun at Disney! (we love you Miss Missy you saved the night!)

So today we had to run out to that same hallway mall we'd scoured just the night before to find a shirt that would fit, feel good, match the Minnie skirt she loves AND, erm...either be appropriate without a training bra or look okay with one, or have one inside it.  Yes, at 9 that is an issue, and that's a WHOLE other sensory clothing story.  Anyhoo we somehow managed after trying on what feels like about 10000000 shirts.  Melissa if you are reading us, Lizzie did say we would have to bring the shirt for her to at least put on at Disney for a picture for you.  We'll see what happens.

And then today we had to put my dog down.  I'm not able to go into details yet I'm just not ready.  It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.  I'm sure some of you are as close to your pets as I am, but this felt like losing my baby.  And speaking of babies, this was on top of yesterday getting some startling news from Ferb's OT about his progress, and that his issues may be more serious than we thought. 

I really, really, REALLY need it to be vacation time!  Forget Calgon, only Disney is gonna help this!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

3huskymom said:


> Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip  I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another Vida I want to finish (the applique is done) and a simply sweet Belle dress. I also want to try to get a minnie red dot precious dress done, but don't know if that will happen, the first precious dress took me awhile. And if I work really fast I want to try to do a feliz.....


This is beautiful!  Did you cut the fabric with your cricut or just trace the images?


----------



## twob4him

emcreative said:


> GORGEOUS!  The piglet outfit was from you too, right?  I loved that one as well.
> 
> And Livndisney I LOVE the stuff with the new fairies on it!
> 
> *
> Those of you with sensory/spectrum kids will understand this: *
> 
> While my oldest is my diagnosed SPD/Spectrum girl, middle sister Liz has some sensory issues with clothing.  Well, Wednesday she decided that all those flip flops she tried on at Joanns and said were "great!" when we got them to craft were horrible horrible and they didn't feel good on her feet and she couldn't stand the idea of wearing them for even a minute.  SO, we had to rush to our mall yesterday (remember we live in nowhereville so it was 30 minutes to a hallway of a shopping center) and by some miracle she found some sandals that even fit (she is a big size girls, tiny size womens, ugh) and were acceptable feeling (adidas flip flops that were "pillows" on her feet- watch, first day of disney suddenly they will feel horrible too.  OMG though don't even get me started on trying to get her to wear socks.  We don't make her most of the time, but softball season almost ENDED for her because of SOCKS!)
> 
> Anyway last night we were seeing which outfits needed cami's etc...and she suddenly says the top to her Minnie outfit doesn't "feel" right either!  She tried it on two weeks ago and it was great! Last night she's freaking out totally like it's covered in shattered glass.  I could not get her to vocalize, either, why the Minnie shirt wasn't right!  It wasn't the material, it wasn't too tight, the straps were fine, etc...she just gets this way sometimes!  Then, she starts completely falling apart and bawling.  Lizzie is my most sensitive kid emotionally- she was crying mostly because she was CRUSHED she would hurt "Miss Missy's" (mommyof3princess) feelings if she didn't wear the shirt.  She almost worked herself up to a panic attack that if she didn't wear the shirt Miss Missy would cry, and she'd make her feel bad for all the work she did on it.  /sigh.  So then I had to write a quick PM to Melissa, who (bless you) of course told her that she would NOT have her feelings hurt if she didn't wear the shirt, she just wanted her to be comfortable and have fun at Disney! (we love you Miss Missy you saved the night!)
> 
> So today we had to run out to that same hallway mall we'd scoured just the night before to find a shirt that would fit, feel good, match the Minnie skirt she loves AND, erm...either be appropriate without a training bra or look okay with one, or have one inside it.  Yes, at 9 that is an issue, and that's a WHOLE other sensory clothing story.  Anyhoo we somehow managed after trying on what feels like about 10000000 shirts.  Melissa if you are reading us, Lizzie did say we would have to bring the shirt for her to at least put on at Disney for a picture for you.  We'll see what happens.
> 
> And then today we had to put my dog down.  I'm not able to go into details yet I'm just not ready.  It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.  I'm sure some of you are as close to your pets as I am, but this felt like losing my baby.  And speaking of babies, this was on top of yesterday getting some startling news from Ferb's OT about his progress, and that his issues may be more serious than we thought.
> 
> I really, really, REALLY need it to be vacation time!  Forget Calgon, only Disney is gonna help this!



Just keep saying...Three more days  Three more days


----------



## 3huskymom

emcreative said:


> GORGEOUS!  The piglet outfit was from you too, right?  I loved that one as well.
> 
> And Livndisney I LOVE the stuff with the new fairies on it!
> 
> *
> Those of you with sensory/spectrum kids will understand this: *
> 
> While my oldest is my diagnosed SPD/Spectrum girl, middle sister Liz has some sensory issues with clothing.  Well, Wednesday she decided that all those flip flops she tried on at Joanns and said were "great!" when we got them to craft were horrible horrible and they didn't feel good on her feet and she couldn't stand the idea of wearing them for even a minute.  SO, we had to rush to our mall yesterday (remember we live in nowhereville so it was 30 minutes to a hallway of a shopping center) and by some miracle she found some sandals that even fit (she is a big size girls, tiny size womens, ugh) and were acceptable feeling (adidas flip flops that were "pillows" on her feet- watch, first day of disney suddenly they will feel horrible too.  OMG though don't even get me started on trying to get her to wear socks.  We don't make her most of the time, but softball season almost ENDED for her because of SOCKS!)
> 
> Anyway last night we were seeing which outfits needed cami's etc...and she suddenly says the top to her Minnie outfit doesn't "feel" right either!  She tried it on two weeks ago and it was great! Last night she's freaking out totally like it's covered in shattered glass.  I could not get her to vocalize, either, why the Minnie shirt wasn't right!  It wasn't the material, it wasn't too tight, the straps were fine, etc...she just gets this way sometimes!  Then, she starts completely falling apart and bawling.  Lizzie is my most sensitive kid emotionally- she was crying mostly because she was CRUSHED she would hurt "Miss Missy's" (mommyof3princess) feelings if she didn't wear the shirt.  She almost worked herself up to a panic attack that if she didn't wear the shirt Miss Missy would cry, and she'd make her feel bad for all the work she did on it.  /sigh.  So then I had to write a quick PM to Melissa, who (bless you) of course told her that she would NOT have her feelings hurt if she didn't wear the shirt, she just wanted her to be comfortable and have fun at Disney! (we love you Miss Missy you saved the night!)
> 
> So today we had to run out to that same hallway mall we'd scoured just the night before to find a shirt that would fit, feel good, match the Minnie skirt she loves AND, erm...either be appropriate without a training bra or look okay with one, or have one inside it.  Yes, at 9 that is an issue, and that's a WHOLE other sensory clothing story.  Anyhoo we somehow managed after trying on what feels like about 10000000 shirts.  Melissa if you are reading us, Lizzie did say we would have to bring the shirt for her to at least put on at Disney for a picture for you.  We'll see what happens.
> 
> And then today we had to put my dog down.  I'm not able to go into details yet I'm just not ready.  It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.  I'm sure some of you are as close to your pets as I am, but this felt like losing my baby.  And speaking of babies, this was on top of yesterday getting some startling news from Ferb's OT about his progress, and that his issues may be more serious than we thought.
> 
> I really, really, REALLY need it to be vacation time!  Forget Calgon, only Disney is gonna help this!



No, the piglet outfit was not mine....can't take credit for it. 
 for you....you've had a rough couple days. I lost the first dog that was mine last year and yes, it is like losing a family member. I was a mess for weeks. If you want to see her pic you can look in the clouds on the header of my Kapp Pack blog. 

I'll say some prayers for Ferb too......you definitely need a magical WDW break!


----------



## emcreative

twob4him said:


>



Oops sorry you're right, I went back and see it was ?Cathy? (still learning names).  I think it just stuck in my head that both your little girls have the almost same haircut (we'll ignore the completely different hair COLORS though, forgive my temporary insanity!)


----------



## gulf breeze

Hi all! I've been lurking here for awhile now, I enjoy looking (and casing ) all the cute outfits. One question...well two really Is Heathers designs on Etsy the same lady as Stitch on Time? And how do you figure out the price of things on Stitch on Time? TIA Breeze


----------



## woodkins

emcreative said:


> GORGEOUS!  The piglet outfit was from you too, right?  I loved that one as well.
> 
> And Livndisney I LOVE the stuff with the new fairies on it!
> 
> *
> Those of you with sensory/spectrum kids will understand this: *
> 
> While my oldest is my diagnosed SPD/Spectrum girl, middle sister Liz has some sensory issues with clothing.  Well, Wednesday she decided that all those flip flops she tried on at Joanns and said were "great!" when we got them to craft were horrible horrible and they didn't feel good on her feet and she couldn't stand the idea of wearing them for even a minute.  SO, we had to rush to our mall yesterday (remember we live in nowhereville so it was 30 minutes to a hallway of a shopping center) and by some miracle she found some sandals that even fit (she is a big size girls, tiny size womens, ugh) and were acceptable feeling (adidas flip flops that were "pillows" on her feet- watch, first day of disney suddenly they will feel horrible too.  OMG though don't even get me started on trying to get her to wear socks.  We don't make her most of the time, but softball season almost ENDED for her because of SOCKS!)
> 
> Anyway last night we were seeing which outfits needed cami's etc...and she suddenly says the top to her Minnie outfit doesn't "feel" right either!  She tried it on two weeks ago and it was great! Last night she's freaking out totally like it's covered in shattered glass.  I could not get her to vocalize, either, why the Minnie shirt wasn't right!  It wasn't the material, it wasn't too tight, the straps were fine, etc...she just gets this way sometimes!  Then, she starts completely falling apart and bawling.  Lizzie is my most sensitive kid emotionally- she was crying mostly because she was CRUSHED she would hurt "Miss Missy's" (mommyof3princess) feelings if she didn't wear the shirt.  She almost worked herself up to a panic attack that if she didn't wear the shirt Miss Missy would cry, and she'd make her feel bad for all the work she did on it.  /sigh.  So then I had to write a quick PM to Melissa, who (bless you) of course told her that she would NOT have her feelings hurt if she didn't wear the shirt, she just wanted her to be comfortable and have fun at Disney! (we love you Miss Missy you saved the night!)
> 
> So today we had to run out to that same hallway mall we'd scoured just the night before to find a shirt that would fit, feel good, match the Minnie skirt she loves AND, erm...either be appropriate without a training bra or look okay with one, or have one inside it.  Yes, at 9 that is an issue, and that's a WHOLE other sensory clothing story.  Anyhoo we somehow managed after trying on what feels like about 10000000 shirts.  Melissa if you are reading us, Lizzie did say we would have to bring the shirt for her to at least put on at Disney for a picture for you.  We'll see what happens.
> 
> And then today we had to put my dog down.  I'm not able to go into details yet I'm just not ready.  It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.  I'm sure some of you are as close to your pets as I am, but this felt like losing my baby.  And speaking of babies, this was on top of yesterday getting some startling news from Ferb's OT about his progress, and that his issues may be more serious than we thought.
> 
> I really, really, REALLY need it to be vacation time!  Forget Calgon, only Disney is gonna help this!



My almost 7yr old is a Sensory Kid with mild CP and all I can say is I FEEL YOUR PAIN!!!   We went from wearing crocs in the snow with no socks all winter (in NY cold) to now this summer HATING them, and only wearing her "special" sneakers (who knows what makes them special other than she wears them without me wanting to murder her LOL). No jeans, twil or woven shorts, only tee shirt cotton, or mesh, tops cannot have embroidery or anything itchy on them, no tags, only the microfiber socks with the pink wrapper from Target...the list goes on and on. I hope her sensory stuff calms down for the trip and it isn't too overwhelming. If you would like PM me and I can share some treatment tips that have made a HUGE improvement in her sensory issues.
I hope you ALL enjoy your trip


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.










Twirling in the dead grass (we get no rain anymore)





And showing off her mario kart wii






Once I started sewing it went pretty quick.  I learned some new things with this one


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

emcreative said:


> GORGEOUS!  The piglet outfit was from you too, right?  I loved that one as well.
> 
> And Livndisney I LOVE the stuff with the new fairies on it!
> 
> *
> Those of you with sensory/spectrum kids will understand this: *
> 
> While my oldest is my diagnosed SPD/Spectrum girl, middle sister Liz has some sensory issues with clothing.  Well, Wednesday she decided that all those flip flops she tried on at Joanns and said were "great!" when we got them to craft were horrible horrible and they didn't feel good on her feet and she couldn't stand the idea of wearing them for even a minute.  SO, we had to rush to our mall yesterday (remember we live in nowhereville so it was 30 minutes to a hallway of a shopping center) and by some miracle she found some sandals that even fit (she is a big size girls, tiny size womens, ugh) and were acceptable feeling (adidas flip flops that were "pillows" on her feet- watch, first day of disney suddenly they will feel horrible too.  OMG though don't even get me started on trying to get her to wear socks.  We don't make her most of the time, but softball season almost ENDED for her because of SOCKS!)
> 
> Anyway last night we were seeing which outfits needed cami's etc...and she suddenly says the top to her Minnie outfit doesn't "feel" right either!  She tried it on two weeks ago and it was great! Last night she's freaking out totally like it's covered in shattered glass.  I could not get her to vocalize, either, why the Minnie shirt wasn't right!  It wasn't the material, it wasn't too tight, the straps were fine, etc...she just gets this way sometimes!  Then, she starts completely falling apart and bawling.  Lizzie is my most sensitive kid emotionally- she was crying mostly because she was CRUSHED she would hurt "Miss Missy's" (mommyof3princess) feelings if she didn't wear the shirt.  She almost worked herself up to a panic attack that if she didn't wear the shirt Miss Missy would cry, and she'd make her feel bad for all the work she did on it.  /sigh.  So then I had to write a quick PM to Melissa, who (bless you) of course told her that she would NOT have her feelings hurt if she didn't wear the shirt, she just wanted her to be comfortable and have fun at Disney! (we love you Miss Missy you saved the night!)
> 
> So today we had to run out to that same hallway mall we'd scoured just the night before to find a shirt that would fit, feel good, match the Minnie skirt she loves AND, erm...either be appropriate without a training bra or look okay with one, or have one inside it.  Yes, at 9 that is an issue, and that's a WHOLE other sensory clothing story.  Anyhoo we somehow managed after trying on what feels like about 10000000 shirts.  Melissa if you are reading us, Lizzie did say we would have to bring the shirt for her to at least put on at Disney for a picture for you.  We'll see what happens.
> 
> And then today we had to put my dog down.  I'm not able to go into details yet I'm just not ready.  It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.  I'm sure some of you are as close to your pets as I am, but this felt like losing my baby.  And speaking of babies, this was on top of yesterday getting some startling news from Ferb's OT about his progress, and that his issues may be more serious than we thought.
> 
> I really, really, REALLY need it to be vacation time!  Forget Calgon, only Disney is gonna help this!



I'm so sorry that you are having a rough time but I am glad you got the clothing issues worked out.  Just remember Disney is the happiest place on earth! 

I am really sorry to hear about your dog.  We just recently had to put down our golden retriever and we were completely heart broken.  That is a horrible thing to go through.  I hope your next few days get a little easier!


----------



## emcreative

woodkins said:


> My almost 7yr old is a Sensory Kid with mild CP and all I can say is I FEEL YOUR PAIN!!!   We went from wearing crocs in the snow with no socks all winter (in NY cold) to now this summer HATING them, and only wearing her "special" sneakers (who knows what makes them special other than she wears them without me wanting to murder her LOL). No jeans, twil or woven shorts, only tee shirt cotton, or mesh, tops cannot have embroidery or anything itchy on them, no tags, only the microfiber socks with the pink wrapper from Target...the list goes on and on. I hope her sensory stuff calms down for the trip and it isn't too overwhelming. If you would like PM me and I can share some treatment tips that have made a HUGE improvement in her sensory issues.
> I hope you ALL enjoy your trip




Oh I'm sure I will be PM'ing and commisserating.  Can I just say the IRONY of this is that on our trip to Disney the oldest girl and I are writing an article for SI Focus about taking kids with sensory issues to Disney!    As for Lizzie, this summer we are having the most luck with mesh boy shorts, boy tees (they are roomier/not fitted) and vans slip on shoes, lol!



mommyof2princesses said:


>



The dress is adorable and so is she!  I have a soft spot for kiddos with glasses- my Ferb has literally the thickest coke bottles I've ever seen, and has had them since he was 7 mos old.  Most people were so shocked they thought they were fake (why in the WORLD would you put fake eyeglasses on a baby?!?!) and they even magnify his eye so he kinda reminds me of the owl in the old tootsie pop commerical.  LOL wait until y'all see!  But your little girl looks ADORABLE in hers!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm so sorry that you are having a rough time but I am glad you got the clothing issues worked out.  Just remember Disney is the happiest place on earth!
> 
> I am really sorry to hear about your dog.  We just recently had to put down our golden retriever and we were completely heart broken.  That is a horrible thing to go through.  I hope your next few days get a little easier!



Thank you.  We have a Golden as well (Dave) who everyone says is the "best dog in the entire world."  It was our Papillon, Riley, that we lost today.  Even he worshipped Dave.  I hope wherever he is, he's okay without his big buddy.  I don't think it's sunk in yet to Dave that Riley isn't coming back.


----------



## 3huskymom

mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I started sewing it went pretty quick.  I learned some new things with this one



I have that pattern and really like it. I used it for a TInk dress for my DD.

Shameless reposting follows.....


----------



## 3huskymom

gulf breeze said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking here for awhile now, I enjoy looking (and casing ) all the cute outfits. One question...well two really Is Heathers designs on Etsy the same lady as Stitch on Time? And how do you figure out the price of things on Stitch on Time? TIA Breeze



No, Heather is not the same as Stitch on Time. I know if you multiply by about 1.5 you can a close approximation of the price. HTH!


----------



## revrob

gulf breeze said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking here for awhile now, I enjoy looking (and casing ) all the cute outfits. One question...well two really Is Heathers designs on Etsy the same lady as Stitch on Time? And how do you figure out the price of things on Stitch on Time? TIA Breeze



I think that someone answered already, but I just have to say - Heather's designs really are the best!  I have hundreds and hundreds of designs that I've purchased, and in the short amount of time that Heather has had her shop, she has become my favorite digitizer of designs that I use for disney customs.  WHY, you ask?  She digitizes from the perspective of a seamstress.  What do I mean by that?  Her designs have as few layers as possible - which means that everything stitches out easily.  There are no little tiny perturbing little curves to cut around.  She layers things so that they are in large pieces and are easy to cut out. Because of that, they stitch out MUCH quicker than most designs.  I can stitch one of Heather's designs, usually, in half the time that it takes me to stitch a similar design from another designer.  

There are a lot of digitizers that I still love, and I DO purchase from lots.  BUT, if I'm looking for something for a custom that is inspired by Disney, I'm checking Heather first.

She TOTALLY did NOT pay me to say that, either!

As far as Stitch On Time - I've purchased many designs from that site.  I enjoy her variety.  If you will go to the bottom of the page on the website, there is a drop down area that will say GBP (?) and you can change it to say US Dollar.  When you change it, it will show you the appropriate price.  Also, when you check out through paypal, it will convert it for you so you know what you're paying.


----------



## xdanielleax

I  just want to say, THANK YOU JHAM for making an awesome tutorial on the pillowcase dress!  It took me less than an hour to make it and it's adorable!  It's the quickest project I've ever done!  I made more of a long top than a dress which is fine because i'm making some pants to go with it.  I didn't realize til I got home that the fabric is the same fabric you used on one of Lily's dresses.  I hope you don't mind.  Thanks again!


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> There really is a one day is better than another at SW. A thursday may be dead and the following thursday is jam packed-no rhyme or reason (Unless it is La Musica or October).
> 
> The park itself is around a lake, the walk just to Shamu from the entrance can wear out little legs. Plan time for Shamu's area (and then plan extra time). They have several rides that Morgan LOVES including a little Shamu coaster. Take bathing suits and sunblock.
> *AVOID *this area and Wild artic right after a Shamu show lets out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I strongly suggest the last Sea Lion show of the day-it is a parody of all the other shows in the park  and is quite funny.
> 
> Do you have any Sesame street fans in your family?


No Sesame St fans here....Thanks again for all your insights!




snubie said:


> I was inspired by Steph to clean up my sewing area.  I was also pushed in that direction by the little one arriving in November.  My sewing area was in the room that will be the baby's so I had to move it.
> 
> We have a room over our garage that is oddly shaped with sloping roof lines.  You can see the roof lines here (this picture is from Winter 2007/2008 when the house was still under construction):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my space was limited because we also use the room as an office.  Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fabric stash is pitiful compared to some but I really haven't sewn much lately and am trying to cut down on unnecessary purchases (DH sees fabric which will sit on a shelf as unnecessary).


Great job!



revrob said:


> It sounds like we need to plan a Dismeet!


I'll be there 7/29 to 8/5



3huskymom said:


> Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip  I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another Vida I want to finish (the applique is done) and a simply sweet Belle dress. I also want to try to get a minnie red dot precious dress done, but don't know if that will happen, the first precious dress took me awhile. And if I work really fast I want to try to do a feliz.....


So wonderful!  



emcreative said:


> *
> Those of you with sensory/spectrum kids will understand this: *
> 
> While my oldest is my diagnosed SPD/Spectrum girl, middle sister Liz has some sensory issues with clothing.  Well, Wednesday she decided that all those flip flops she tried on at Joanns and said were "great!" when we got them to craft were horrible horrible and they didn't feel good on her feet and she couldn't stand the idea of wearing them for even a minute.  SO, we had to rush to our mall yesterday (remember we live in nowhereville so it was 30 minutes to a hallway of a shopping center) and by some miracle she found some sandals that even fit (she is a big size girls, tiny size womens, ugh) and were acceptable feeling (adidas flip flops that were "pillows" on her feet- watch, first day of disney suddenly they will feel horrible too.  OMG though don't even get me started on trying to get her to wear socks.  We don't make her most of the time, but softball season almost ENDED for her because of SOCKS!)
> 
> Anyway last night we were seeing which outfits needed cami's etc...and she suddenly says the top to her Minnie outfit doesn't "feel" right either!  She tried it on two weeks ago and it was great! Last night she's freaking out totally like it's covered in shattered glass.  I could not get her to vocalize, either, why the Minnie shirt wasn't right!  It wasn't the material, it wasn't too tight, the straps were fine, etc...she just gets this way sometimes!  Then, she starts completely falling apart and bawling.  Lizzie is my most sensitive kid emotionally- she was crying mostly because she was CRUSHED she would hurt "Miss Missy's" (mommyof3princess) feelings if she didn't wear the shirt.  She almost worked herself up to a panic attack that if she didn't wear the shirt Miss Missy would cry, and she'd make her feel bad for all the work she did on it.  /sigh.  So then I had to write a quick PM to Melissa, who (bless you) of course told her that she would NOT have her feelings hurt if she didn't wear the shirt, she just wanted her to be comfortable and have fun at Disney! (we love you Miss Missy you saved the night!)
> 
> So today we had to run out to that same hallway mall we'd scoured just the night before to find a shirt that would fit, feel good, match the Minnie skirt she loves AND, erm...either be appropriate without a training bra or look okay with one, or have one inside it.  Yes, at 9 that is an issue, and that's a WHOLE other sensory clothing story.  Anyhoo we somehow managed after trying on what feels like about 10000000 shirts.  Melissa if you are reading us, Lizzie did say we would have to bring the shirt for her to at least put on at Disney for a picture for you.  We'll see what happens.
> 
> And then today we had to put my dog down.  I'm not able to go into details yet I'm just not ready.  It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.  I'm sure some of you are as close to your pets as I am, but this felt like losing my baby.  And speaking of babies, this was on top of yesterday getting some startling news from Ferb's OT about his progress, and that his issues may be more serious than we thought.
> 
> I really, really, REALLY need it to be vacation time!  Forget Calgon, only Disney is gonna help this!


You need a vacation!!!!




woodkins said:


> My almost 7yr old is a Sensory Kid with mild CP and all I can say is I FEEL YOUR PAIN!!!   We went from wearing crocs in the snow with no socks all winter (in NY cold) to now this summer HATING them, and only wearing her "special" sneakers (who knows what makes them special other than she wears them without me wanting to murder her LOL). No jeans, twil or woven shorts, only tee shirt cotton, or mesh, tops cannot have embroidery or anything itchy on them, no tags, only the microfiber socks with the pink wrapper from Target...the list goes on and on. I hope her sensory stuff calms down for the trip and it isn't too overwhelming. If you would like PM me and I can share some treatment tips that have made a HUGE improvement in her sensory issues.
> I hope you ALL enjoy your trip


Lands End at Sears has 30% already reduced summer stuff.  My Sears had some girls knit skorts (not sure if they would work...) and boys knit shorts.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling in the dead grass (we get no rain anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And showing off her mario kart wii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I started sewing it went pretty quick.  I learned some new things with this one



Adorable!!!


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I didn't get good pictures since she was tired and we were just in her room, but I finished Taylor's dress for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare today. Excuse the sweatyness (is that a word?) So all day today I was burning up and sweating, but I thought that was just the fever from swine flu.... never thought to check the thermostat.....apparently our A/C is broken.... (we have 2 seperate heating and cooling systems for upstairs and downstairs....both of them at set on like 60 right now and it is 85 downstairs and 93 upstairs......grrrrr why didn't I check them earlier I thought it was just me until she came how and was hot too..... now we have to wait until morning for the repair man to come, and I don't get how 2 units go out at the same time when the house is less then 2 years old! 

I might try to get better pictures tomorrow because these aren't great and the coloring is a little off. 
















Can you tell she was too hot and tired to get her pictures taken? 











My 2nd attempt at a hairbow....still not as good as I'd like, maybe I will practice a little more this weekend. 







4 more outfits for Taylor to go..... HEATHERSUE.... I NEED MORE DESIGNS! No way will I finish everything on time without more of your wonderful designs.... they are so much better, faster, and they work on the first try..... here are the things I still need outfits for hint hint... 

Chef Mickeys
Taylor's Birthday, I am thinking a mickey bday theme
Ohana breakfast (lilo and stitch, I already have a lilo though) 
Ohana Dinner

Now I guess I will listen to the dr and rest a little while I check out everything that was posted today, I am behind!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Can I just say that so far I LOVE my new machine!!!!!  It is so much better than that cheapy one I had!!!  It's opened up a whole new world for me!  Hee-hee...I know I am being dramatic...I'm just so excited to finally be able to change the widths and lengths of my stitches!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!



This is adorable. I'll have to work on downloading my vac pics so I can show everyone the weird Ariel I did for Kirsta.


----------



## VBAndrea

Mirb1214 said:


> Wow!  Great Idea!  I may have to come here for ideas next month for my daughter's princess party.



I am Queen of party planning.  I always make my kid's party invitations and with the exception of one party, I always throw them at our house.  I just did a fabulous pony party for my daughter last month.  I get a lot of ideas from http://www.birthdaypartyideas.com/ and then just make them better.  Also, totally forgot who is having the AG party, but I just looked on the site and they have ideas for it.  You could find tons of princess ideas there as well.

And it's a good thing I can plan parties b/c once I get around to sewing some outfits for dd and post the pictures you'll at least know I'm good at one thing (the parties, not the sewing).


----------



## tricia

3huskymom said:


> Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip  I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip.



Really nice.  I love the silhouette




mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Very Pretty.



xdanielleax said:


> I  just want to say, THANK YOU JHAM for making an awesome tutorial on the pillowcase dress!  It took me less than an hour to make it and it's adorable!  It's the quickest project I've ever done!  I made more of a long top than a dress which is fine because i'm making some pants to go with it.  I didn't realize til I got home that the fabric is the same fabric you used on one of Lily's dresses.  I hope you don't mind.  Thanks again!



Cute, make sure you post it again once you have the pants to go with it.



mirandag819 said:


> I might try to get better pictures tomorrow because these aren't great and the coloring is a little off.



Great dress.  Hurry and get that air conditioning fixed for that poor child.  And poor you, sick and with no air.  Get better soon.


----------



## mirandag819

gulf breeze said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking here for awhile now, I enjoy looking (and casing ) all the cute outfits. One question...well two really Is Heathers designs on Etsy the same lady as Stitch on Time? And how do you figure out the price of things on Stitch on Time? TIA Breeze



I am sure others have anwsered already, but I will comment too... no they are not the same..... while I like the idea on a lot of the designs from stitch on time, and there is a great variety.... I honestly am wishing it was a HeatherSue design whenever I work with a stitch on time design..... Heather's designs stitch out so much faster, she doesn't have us cutting out tiny little pieces, everything always lines up, and she tests her own designs first (which catches any flaws with them before they are sent to us).  I have never had to redo a heathersue designs, and I have had to redo many stitch on time designs (one of them at least 10 times because things went wrong).... IF I am re-stitching a heathersue design it is because I like it so much and it was so fast that I want to put it on something else too.  The only problem I have with Heather's designs is she isn't making enough of them fast enough (HEHE j/k...... I know they are perfect because of the time you put into them, and if you were making them too fast we might loose the awesome quality) Also Heather has a great way of making designs that I have in my head, and making them look even better then I pictured, like the Mickey treats and Mickey Hollywood star.  If I could I would get ALL my designs from Heather.... okay now maybe I am sucking up because I need more designs from Heather if I want to finish all my outfits in time for my trip.... If you are reading this Heather please see my post above with a list of places I still need outfits for, I am sure you can come up with something GREAT! 

Oh yeah.... to see the amount in US dollars on stitch on time you can change the price to USD in the bottom right hand corner of the main page.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> O
> 4 more outfits for Taylor to go..... HEATHERSUE.... I NEED MORE DESIGNS! No way will I finish everything on time without more of your wonderful designs.... they are so much better, faster, and they work on the first try..... here are the things I still need outfits for hint hint...
> 
> Chef Mickeys
> Taylor's Birthday, I am thinking a mickey bday theme
> Ohana breakfast (lilo and stitch, I already have a lilo though)
> Ohana Dinner
> 
> Now I guess I will listen to the dr and rest a little while I check out everything that was posted today, I am behind!



First:
OMG WOMAN GET SOME REST! lol

Second: If you or heather need some help with images please let me know!


----------



## mirandag819

mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling in the dead grass (we get no rain anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I started sewing it went pretty quick.  I learned some new things with this one



This is so pretty, what pattern is this? I know what you mean about no rain.... I am in NC too (Greensboro area), where my house is new and the constant drought my grass has not really taken I have so many dead and bare spots.... yours looks great compaired to mine! 





3huskymom said:


> Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip  I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another Vida I want to finish (the applique is done) and a simply sweet Belle dress. I also want to try to get a minnie red dot precious dress done, but don't know if that will happen, the first precious dress took me awhile. And if I work really fast I want to try to do a feliz.....





How pretty! I love the glass slipper applique! That is awesome!



bclydia said:


> Hello!!
> I love all the beautiful customs I've seen since I got home.  I promise, I looked through every page that I've missed over the last 2 1/2 weeks but there is just no way to quote everything.
> I'm so thrilled for T and the new baby.  Praying for those who have asked and sad to know that we won't see Linette here anymore.
> I wanted to share the great fabric finds I've come across to add to my stash in the last few weeks.
> The first photo is of fabrics I found at a local clearance sort of place.  It's always hit or miss, but this day I found the JACKPOT!!!! Star Wars fabric.  I am now mother and wife of the decade according to my son and hubby.  Better yet, it was only $2 a metre! (that's a little more than a yard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This batch of fabrics I found at my favourite hole-in-the-wall in Ontario -Lens Mills.  This place is kind of a warehouse and you never know what you'll find.  Not even the girls who work there know what they have. The were surprised to see these fabrics.  I am so thrilled to have the Snow White fabric especially.  I think it's from a few years ago.




WOW! Great finds..... I soooooooo want that snow white, I wish you had gotten some for the fabric swap!



twob4him said:


> Ok I am delving into our Crystal Palace lunch wear...there will be 7 or 8 of us wearing Pooh and various friends tees and the little girls are wearing skirts which used to be dresses  with their tees.
> 
> I finished the first one today....and I have to say Piglet stitched out sooo well.....I am so excited to do more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am so excited that its working I had to take a pic!!! Yaaaa Heather!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd who is less than enthusiastic to have to stop playing for a sec and model this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close-up of Piglet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits*
> God - everything
> Winnie-the-Pooh book - Alan Alexander Milne
> Disney - Winnie the Pooh is a Walt Disney Company franchise, based on animated fictional characters who have been featured as part of the Disney character line-up.
> Digital Design - Frou Frou by Heather Sue
> Machine - Janome 100000
> Tees - Old Navy
> Fabric and Notions - Pooh fabric, Springs Industry, from Joann Fabrics
> Stablizer - I used three kinds and spray adhesive...this worked wonders!
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Heather Sue for her excellent designs! I would highly recommend them!!!





So cute! All of Heather's designs stitch out so well.... I need more of them! I love her Pooh cuties, I had bought a Crystal Palace outfit before I learned how to sew, now I wish I hadn't because I want to make something with Heather's designs..... that skirt looks great with the Piglet Tee. 





I haven't gotten that far back yet, I am working in reverse today, but I am been seeing the pictures of the Ariel dress posted in other people's comments and it is fantastic too!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> First:
> OMG WOMAN GET SOME REST! lol
> 
> Second: If you or heather need some help with images please let me know!



HAHA I am resting on the couch now.... even though I soooooooooo should be cutting fabric! 

Anything you can come up with for those outfits I still need would be great if Heather is willing to digitize them for me.... you always have great ideas and do great images!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

This has not been my week on top of the ring thing, I have Walking Pnunomia, And My Baby is turning 4 on Sunday


----------



## gulf breeze

revrob said:


> I think that someone answered already, but I just have to say - Heather's designs really are the best!  I have hundreds and hundreds of designs that I've purchased, and in the short amount of time that Heather has had her shop, she has become my favorite digitizer of designs that I use for disney customs.  WHY, you ask?  She digitizes from the perspective of a seamstress.  What do I mean by that?  Her designs have as few layers as possible - which means that everything stitches out easily.  There are no little tiny perturbing little curves to cut around.  She layers things so that they are in large pieces and are easy to cut out. Because of that, they stitch out MUCH quicker than most designs.  I can stitch one of Heather's designs, usually, in half the time that it takes me to stitch a similar design from another designer.
> 
> There are a lot of digitizers that I still love, and I DO purchase from lots.  BUT, if I'm looking for something for a custom that is inspired by Disney, I'm checking Heather first.
> 
> She TOTALLY did NOT pay me to say that, either!
> 
> As far as Stitch On Time - I've purchased many designs from that site.  I enjoy her variety.  If you will go to the bottom of the page on the website, there is a drop down area that will say GBP (?) and you can change it to say US Dollar.  When you change it, it will show you the appropriate price.  Also, when you check out through paypal, it will convert it for you so you know what you're paying.



Thank you and 3huskysmom for the quick reply.


----------



## sahm1000

revrob said:


> What a GREAT girl!  LOVE her!  Please let me know what she is planning to do, I'd like to help!
> 
> 
> OK - finally - Ariel!



What a wonerful Ariel dress Shannon!  Thanks so much for whipping it up so quickly!  It's actually better than you described it!



livndisney said:


> No! Now see, you were not even supposed to READ it. It says AG moms. LOL  These look like inncoent little BOOKS. Mickey D's is advocating READING. That is good thing right?



Don't you think we should send Tessa some "special" dolls?  Heather would love us!



livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:
> 
> The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from MK: (Heather Sue don't look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I thought the face was funny:



Such a cute outfit!  Morgan looks really big!  How old is she now Cindee?  I swear she looks like she's grown about 4 inches (at least from the pictures anyway!).


----------



## gulf breeze

And mirandag819  It looks like Heather has a fan club! LOL


----------



## JUJU814

tricia said:


> Really nice.  I love the silhouette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, make sure you post it again once you have the pants to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great dress.  Hurry and get that air conditioning fixed for that poor child.  And poor you, sick and with no air.  Get better soon.




Where can I find a tutorial for that pillowcase dress style? I have been looking for a tutorial for one like that with the straps! 
Thanks!

julie


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> Where can I find a tutorial for that pillowcase dress style? I have been looking for a tutorial for one like that with the straps!
> Thanks!
> 
> julie



Jeanne's (jham) instructions really are about the easiest.  Here's a link:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/


----------



## HeatherSue

3huskymom said:


>


That is fantastic!! I love Cinderella customs and this one is so unique!



emcreative said:


> I really, really, REALLY need it to be vacation time!  Forget Calgon, only Disney is gonna help this!


Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry.    It sounds like you've had a really awful day.  I'm so sorry to hear about your dog.  I had a schnocker (I made that up, but she was a cocker/mini schnauzer mix) that we had to put down 2 years ago.  I still miss her so much.  I had her from the time I was 16 until I was 32!  She was very much a part of our family.  We have 2 schnauzer now, but they can't compare to her.   



mommyof2princesses said:


>


That is adorable!! I love it!  Thanks, now I keep hearing that little voice saying "Mario Kart- Wiii!!"   Stephres plays a mean game of Mario Kart!



revrob said:


> I think that someone answered already, but I just have to say - Heather's designs really are the best!  I have hundreds and hundreds of designs that I've purchased, and in the short amount of time that Heather has had her shop, she has become my favorite digitizer of designs that I use for disney customs.  WHY, you ask?  She digitizes from the perspective of a seamstress.  What do I mean by that?  Her designs have as few layers as possible - which means that everything stitches out easily.  There are no little tiny perturbing little curves to cut around.  She layers things so that they are in large pieces and are easy to cut out. Because of that, they stitch out MUCH quicker than most designs.  I can stitch one of Heather's designs, usually, in half the time that it takes me to stitch a similar design from another designer.
> 
> There are a lot of digitizers that I still love, and I DO purchase from lots.  BUT, if I'm looking for something for a custom that is inspired by Disney, I'm checking Heather first.
> 
> She TOTALLY did NOT pay me to say that, either!


 Thank you so much, Shannon!  You guys are making me 



xdanielleax said:


>


That is so cute!  I love that fabric!  Isn't Jeanne great?  



mirandag819 said:


> 4 more outfits for Taylor to go..... HEATHERSUE.... I NEED MORE DESIGNS! No way will I finish everything on time without more of your wonderful designs.... they are so much better, faster, and they work on the first try..... here are the things I still need outfits for hint hint...
> 
> Chef Mickeys
> Taylor's Birthday, I am thinking a mickey bday theme
> Ohana breakfast (lilo and stitch, I already have a lilo though)
> Ohana Dinner
> 
> Now I guess I will listen to the dr and rest a little while I check out everything that was posted today, I am behind!


I'm sorry your AC broke down, especially when you're already sick!  

That outfit is FABULOUS!! I love it!!  I also love that bedding! Where did you get that?

I have PMed Marah and hopefully she can help us out! 



mirandag819 said:


> If I could I would get ALL my designs from Heather.... okay now maybe I am sucking page.






Tykatmadismomma said:


> This has not been my week on top of the ring thing, I have Walking Pnunomia, And My Baby is turning 4 on Sunday


You sound like you need a   Four sounds so much older than three, doesn't it?  



sahm1000 said:


> Don't you think we should send Tessa some "special" dolls?  Heather would love us!


Well, I don't particularly dislike dolls, I have just always preferred stuffed animals.  So does Tessa!  She has an AG-like doll named Jayda who almost never comes out of the box.  That's right, she lives in a little box .  Please don't report me to AGDPS (that's American Girl Doll Protective Services).


----------



## emcreative

gulf breeze said:


> And mirandag819  It looks like Heather has a fan club! LOL




I'd join!  And I don't even have an embroidery machine!


----------



## sahm1000

bclydia said:


> Hello!!
> I love all the beautiful customs I've seen since I got home.  I promise, I looked through every page that I've missed over the last 2 1/2 weeks but there is just no way to quote everything.
> I'm so thrilled for T and the new baby.  Praying for those who have asked and sad to know that we won't see Linette here anymore.
> I wanted to share the great fabric finds I've come across to add to my stash in the last few weeks.
> The first photo is of fabrics I found at a local clearance sort of place.  It's always hit or miss, but this day I found the JACKPOT!!!! Star Wars fabric.  I am now mother and wife of the decade according to my son and hubby.  Better yet, it was only $2 a metre! (that's a little more than a yard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This batch of fabrics I found at my favourite hole-in-the-wall in Ontario -Lens Mills.  This place is kind of a warehouse and you never know what you'll find.  Not even the girls who work there know what they have. The were surprised to see these fabrics.  I am so thrilled to have the Snow White fabric especially.  I think it's from a few years ago.



Oh wow!  Like everyone else, I'm loving the Bambi and Snow White fabrics!  



emcreative said:


> GORGEOUS!  The piglet outfit was from you too, right?  I loved that one as well.
> 
> And Livndisney I LOVE the stuff with the new fairies on it!
> 
> *
> Those of you with sensory/spectrum kids will understand this: *
> 
> While my oldest is my diagnosed SPD/Spectrum girl, middle sister Liz has some sensory issues with clothing.  Well, Wednesday she decided that all those flip flops she tried on at Joanns and said were "great!" when we got them to craft were horrible horrible and they didn't feel good on her feet and she couldn't stand the idea of wearing them for even a minute.  SO, we had to rush to our mall yesterday (remember we live in nowhereville so it was 30 minutes to a hallway of a shopping center) and by some miracle she found some sandals that even fit (she is a big size girls, tiny size womens, ugh) and were acceptable feeling (adidas flip flops that were "pillows" on her feet- watch, first day of disney suddenly they will feel horrible too.  OMG though don't even get me started on trying to get her to wear socks.  We don't make her most of the time, but softball season almost ENDED for her because of SOCKS!)
> 
> Anyway last night we were seeing which outfits needed cami's etc...and she suddenly says the top to her Minnie outfit doesn't "feel" right either!  She tried it on two weeks ago and it was great! Last night she's freaking out totally like it's covered in shattered glass.  I could not get her to vocalize, either, why the Minnie shirt wasn't right!  It wasn't the material, it wasn't too tight, the straps were fine, etc...she just gets this way sometimes!  Then, she starts completely falling apart and bawling.  Lizzie is my most sensitive kid emotionally- she was crying mostly because she was CRUSHED she would hurt "Miss Missy's" (mommyof3princess) feelings if she didn't wear the shirt.  She almost worked herself up to a panic attack that if she didn't wear the shirt Miss Missy would cry, and she'd make her feel bad for all the work she did on it.  /sigh.  So then I had to write a quick PM to Melissa, who (bless you) of course told her that she would NOT have her feelings hurt if she didn't wear the shirt, she just wanted her to be comfortable and have fun at Disney! (we love you Miss Missy you saved the night!)
> 
> So today we had to run out to that same hallway mall we'd scoured just the night before to find a shirt that would fit, feel good, match the Minnie skirt she loves AND, erm...either be appropriate without a training bra or look okay with one, or have one inside it.  Yes, at 9 that is an issue, and that's a WHOLE other sensory clothing story.  Anyhoo we somehow managed after trying on what feels like about 10000000 shirts.  Melissa if you are reading us, Lizzie did say we would have to bring the shirt for her to at least put on at Disney for a picture for you.  We'll see what happens.
> 
> And then today we had to put my dog down.  I'm not able to go into details yet I'm just not ready.  It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.  I'm sure some of you are as close to your pets as I am, but this felt like losing my baby.  And speaking of babies, this was on top of yesterday getting some startling news from Ferb's OT about his progress, and that his issues may be more serious than we thought.
> 
> I really, really, REALLY need it to be vacation time!  Forget Calgon, only Disney is gonna help this!




You poor thing!  That is a lot to deal with.  Get to Disney and take a few deep breaths!  And maybe drink around the world showcase!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling in the dead grass (we get no rain anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And showing off her mario kart wii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I started sewing it went pretty quick.  I learned some new things with this one



Love that pattern!  You did a great job!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I didn't get good pictures since she was tired and we were just in her room, but I finished Taylor's dress for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare today. Excuse the sweatyness (is that a word?) So all day today I was burning up and sweating, but I thought that was just the fever from swine flu.... never thought to check the thermostat.....apparently our A/C is broken.... (we have 2 seperate heating and cooling systems for upstairs and downstairs....both of them at set on like 60 right now and it is 85 downstairs and 93 upstairs......grrrrr why didn't I check them earlier I thought it was just me until she came how and was hot too..... now we have to wait until morning for the repair man to come, and I don't get how 2 units go out at the same time when the house is less then 2 years old!
> 
> I might try to get better pictures tomorrow because these aren't great and the coloring is a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell she was too hot and tired to get her pictures taken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd attempt at a hairbow....still not as good as I'd like, maybe I will practice a little more this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more outfits for Taylor to go..... HEATHERSUE.... I NEED MORE DESIGNS! No way will I finish everything on time without more of your wonderful designs.... they are so much better, faster, and they work on the first try..... here are the things I still need outfits for hint hint...
> 
> Chef Mickeys
> Taylor's Birthday, I am thinking a mickey bday theme
> Ohana breakfast (lilo and stitch, I already have a lilo though)
> Ohana Dinner
> 
> Now I guess I will listen to the dr and rest a little while I check out everything that was posted today, I am behind!




Hope the air conditioner gets fixed quickly!  Oh yuck!  I cannot imagine not having air conditioning!  

The dress turned out great!  

And on to the Heathersue appliques.........I don't even have an embroidery machine yet and I am half tempted to send her a list of appliques that I'll want once I get one!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> This has not been my week on top of the ring thing, I have Walking Pnunomia, And My Baby is turning 4 on Sunday




Oh yuck!  Try and take it easy and get some rest!


----------



## mirandag819

HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry your AC broke down, especially when you're already sick!
> 
> That outfit is FABULOUS!! I love it!!  I also love that bedding! Where did you get that?
> 
> I have PMed Marah and hopefully she can help us out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You are so awesome! The whole time I was working on the Alice dress I was cursing my machine and wishing you had made Alice designs! I was convinced my machine was having problems this past week, but then I would stitch out your dessert designs in between and presto no problems with the machine.
> 
> The bedding came from Sears.... I got it at Christmas time, so they probably still have it. I actually have 3 extra pillow cases..... the comforter didn't say it included 1 pillow case, the sheet set didn't list pillow cases, which I thought was odd, but thought it wasn't included so I bought 2. Well I have been plotting on making a dress with them somehow...... I kept the extras wince they were white and I thought she might mess them up, but that was before I learned to sew....now I am thinking of using them for a bodice maybe.


----------



## karamat

emcreative said:


> No mine was blue like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think because I was a little Romany girl and that one had the darkest hair.
> 
> ...all I remember having was the bed set and the curtains...can I be adopted??



I had the bedding too.  And I remember for one birthday (maybe 4 years old?) my mom made me Holly Hobbie cake... Wilton had a shaped pan.  Years ago I found the pan on ebay.  I haven't used it yet, but thought it would be a neat pan to have just in case...



JUJU814 said:


> I'm so inspired. AND I got my airfare for Disney today at a steal! 4 round trip tickets NH to Orlando nonstop on Southwest for a grand total of $712. Now if I can actually save it and not spend it on patterns and such.....
> 
> Julie



What part of NH are you in?  DH and I have been talking about moving to Keene.  I have family in the area, and my mom and step-dad will probably be moving there soon.  I don't want to be left in TX with no family around.  DH doesn't think a South TX girl like me can handle the winters though (silly man - just stay inside sewing.)  I've already found a house I'm in LOVE with.  Now we both just need to find jobs up there!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Lydia - Love that Snow White - the colors are beautiful!! Let us know if you get any to trade!!

Love the mermaid dress - that is so cute!!

After all you guys braggin on Heather, I cant wait to be able to get some designs for my little machine!!

All the creations have just been so fun lately!!

Here is my try at the crayon/coloring book tote bag...hope Abby likes it!!


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon. 

I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
FRONT:




BACK:


----------



## emcreative

Oooh I LOVE it! LOVE IT!  I think maybe black since you've already used yellow and blue ricrac?


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> I was giong to post the same thing about the bed. It brought back memories. We had Hobby Hobby bedding on ours. (or, Holly Hobby for those of you who didn't have a little sister who couldn't say it right)


That's too funny; I had almost the same bed and Holly Hobby linens (canopy, bed set, curtains, the works) when I was a kid.* It was the only gift all my parents and grandparents went in together on as a Christmas surprise.* I walked into the room to a completely new bedroom set and my stepmother sewed everything.* It's still the best memory I have growing up.





livndisney said:


> Here is what I have been up to:The LONG awaited Fawn outfit:


Love these; fawn is awesome, and now I have to drive to Joann's again.





twob4him said:


> Ok I am delving into our Crystal Palace lunch wear...there will be 7 or 8 of us wearing Pooh and various friends tees and the little girls are wearing skirts which used to be dresses with their tees.I finished the first one today....and I have to say Piglet stitched out sooo well.....I am so excited to do more!!! Here I am so excited that its working I had to take a pic!!! Yaaaa Heather!!!!


Super cute!





snubie said:


> I was inspired by Steph to clean up my sewing area.* I was also pushed in that direction by the little one arriving in November.* My sewing area was in the room that will be the baby's so I had to move it.We have a room over our garage that is oddly shaped with sloping roof lines.* You can see the roof lines here (this picture is from Winter 2007/2008 when the house was still under construction):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my space was limited because we also use the room as an office.* Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fabric stash is pitiful compared to some but I really haven't sewn much lately and am trying to cut down on unnecessary purchases (DH sees fabric which will sit on a shelf as unnecessary.


Great space!





bclydia said:


> Hello!! I love all the beautiful customs I've seen since I got home.* I promise, I looked through every page that I've missed over the last 2 1/2 weeks but there is just no way to quote everything.I'm so thrilled for T and the new baby.* Praying for those who have asked and sad to know that we won't see Linette here anymore.I wanted to share the great fabric finds I've come across to add to my stash in the last few weeks.The first photo is of fabrics I found at a local clearance sort of place.* It's always hit or miss, but this day I found the JACKPOT!!!!Star Wars fabric.* I am now mother and wife of the decade according to my son and hubby.* Better yet, it was only $2 a metre! (that's a little more than a yard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This batch of fabrics I found at my favourite hole-in-the-wall in Ontario -Lens Mills.* This place is kind of a warehouse and you never know what you'll find.* Not even the girls who work there know what they have. The were surprised to see these fabrics.* I am so thrilled to have the Snow White fabric especially.* I think it's from a few years ago.


I'm trying to keep the drool off the keyboard...my DS would go nuts over the star wars fabric, and I'm in the pool that is completely in love with the Snow White!





3huskymom said:


> Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip* I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another Vida I want to finish (the applique is done) and a simply sweet Belle dress. I also want to try to get a minnie red dot precious dress done, but don't know if that will happen, the first precious dress took me awhile. And if I work really fast I want to try to do a feliz....


Wow, absolutely stunning!!!!





emcreative said:


> Those of you with sensory/spectrum kids will understand this: While my oldest is my diagnosed SPD/Spectrum girl, middle sister Liz has some sensory issues with clothing.* Well, Wednesday she decided that all those flip flops she tried on at Joanns and said were "great!" when we got them to craft were horrible horrible and they didn't feel good on her feet and she couldn't stand the idea of wearing them for even a minute.* SO, we had to rush to our mall yesterday (remember we live in nowhereville so it was 30 minutes to a hallway of a shopping center) and by some miracle she found some sandals that even fit (she is a big size girls, tiny size womens, ugh) and were acceptable feeling (adidas flip flops that were "pillows" on her feet- watch, first day of disney suddenly they will feel horrible too.* OMG though don't even get me started on trying to get her to wear socks.* We don't make her most of the time, but softball season almost ENDED for her because of SOCKS!)* Anyway last night we were seeing which outfits needed cami's etc...and she suddenly says the top to her Minnie outfit doesn't "feel" right either!* She tried it on two weeks ago and it was great! Last night she's freaking out totally like it's covered in shattered glass.* I could not get her to vocalize, either, why the Minnie shirt wasn't right!* It wasn't the material, it wasn't too tight, the straps were fine, etc...she just gets this way sometimes!* Then, she starts completely falling apart and bawling.* Lizzie is my most sensitive kid emotionally- she was crying mostly because she was CRUSHED she would hurt "Miss Missy's" (mommyof3princess) feelings if she didn't wear the shirt.* She almost worked herself up to a panic attack that if she didn't wear the shirt Miss Missy would cry, and she'd make her feel bad for all the work she did on it.* /sigh.* So then I had to write a quick PM to Melissa, who (bless you) of course told her that she would NOT have her feelings hurt if she didn't wear the shirt, she just wanted her to be comfortable and have fun at Disney! (we love you Miss Missy you saved the night!)So today we had to run out to that same hallway mall we'd scoured just the night before to find a shirt that would fit, feel good, match the Minnie skirt she loves AND, erm...either be appropriate without a training bra or look okay with one, or have one inside it.* Yes, at 9 that is an issue, and that's a WHOLE other sensory clothing story.* Anyhoo we somehow managed after trying on what feels like about 10000000 shirts.* Melissa if you are reading us, Lizzie did say we would have to bring the shirt for her to at least put on at Disney for a picture for you.* We'll see what happens.And then today we had to put my dog down.* I'm not able to go into details yet I'm just not ready.* It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.* I'm sure some of you are as close to your pets as I am, but this felt like losing my baby.* And speaking of babies, this was on top of yesterday getting some startling news from Ferb's OT about his progress, and that his issues may be more serious than we thought. I really, really, REALLY need it to be vacation time!* Forget Calgon, only Disney is gonna help this!


Totally get the sensory thing, and the frustration when something is "fine" and then- well- not.* According to DD, velvet, lace and especially courdoury are from the devil LOL.* I'm not an OT, nor do I play one on TV, but I did most of my kids therapies while living overseas and have spent many hours doing stuff at home and in the PT/ST/OT's offices.* Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.* FWIW, DH's theory is that we were blessed w/ kids w/ special needs because I went to nursing school.* I told him he got it backwards; I was led to nursing school because God knew I was really, really, really gonna need those skills and so many more later.I'm so sorry about your furbaby; losing a pet is the loss of an important member of your family.* And to have to grieve the loss of expectations for a child at the same time makes them both seem bigger. Y'all are under an insane amount of stress right now.* Thank Goodness your trip is so close!





mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!* So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I started sewing it went pretty quick.* I learned some new things with this one


I love this!





mirandag819 said:


> Okay I didn't get good pictures since she was tired and we were just in her room, but I finished Taylor's dress for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare today. Excuse the sweatyness (is that a word?) So all day today I was burning up and sweating, but I thought that was just the fever from swine flu.... never thought to check the thermostat.....apparently our A/C is broken.... (we have 2 seperate heating and cooling systems for upstairs and downstairs....both of them at set on like 60 right now and it is 85 downstairs and 93 upstairs......grrrrr why didn't I check them earlier I thought it was just me until she came how and was hot too..... now we have to wait until morning for the repair man to come, and I don't get how 2 units go out at the same time when the house is less then 2 years old! I might try to get better pictures tomorrow because these aren't great and the coloring is a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd attempt at a hairbow....still not as good as I'd like, maybe I will practice a little more this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more outfits for Taylor to go..... HEATHERSUE.... I NEED MORE DESIGNS! No way will I finish everything on time without more of your wonderful designs.... they are so much better, faster, and they work on the first try..... here are the things I still need outfits for hint hint... Chef MickeysTaylor's Birthday, I am thinking a mickey bday themeOhana breakfast (lilo and stitch, I already have a lilo though) Ohana DinnerNow I guess I will listen to the dr and rest a little while I check out everything that was posted today, I am behind!


Oh honey, I hope your air gets fixed really soon! I love, love, love the outfit, though; and I think the hairbow is awesome!





Tykatmadismomma said:


> This has not been my week on top of the ring thing, I have Walking Pnunomia, And My Baby is turning 4 on Sunday:





billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,Lydia - Love that Snow White - the colors are beautiful!! Let us know if you get any to trade!!Love the mermaid dress - that is so cute!!After all you guys braggin on Heather, I cant wait to be able to get some designs for my little machine!!All the creations have just been so fun lately!!Here is my try at the crayon/coloring book tote bag...hope Abby likes it!!


Love it; really cute!





3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon. I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?* black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm* leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:


Wow!* I totally love this and sincerely hope I can CASE it (please).* I think yellow would be great because the rickrack trim on the front and back is yellow, and also it looks great with all the other colors.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

xdanielleax said:


> I  just want to say, THANK YOU JHAM for making an awesome tutorial on the pillowcase dress!  It took me less than an hour to make it and it's adorable!  It's the quickest project I've ever done!  I made more of a long top than a dress which is fine because i'm making some pants to go with it.  I didn't realize til I got home that the fabric is the same fabric you used on one of Lily's dresses.  I hope you don't mind.  Thanks again!


I love this tutorial!  I made one of these real quick before I went to my cousin's DD's first birthday and everyone kept fussing over it and couldn't say enough how cute it was.

I love the Vida's posted today and the Alice dress and the Capri set. Sorry I am too tired to quote everyone, but everything was fantastic. You guys are making me wish I had a trip to plan for.

Today was a long day for me. I spent the majority of the day cleaning out Jenna's pig pen. Before I walked in there you could not see the floor. Now it is back to normal. Teresa I found some things that I want to send to you for the BIG GIVES while I was cleaning out Jenna's closet. I will PM you tomorrow. I am too tired to think straight right now.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

3huskymom said:


> I have that pattern and really like it. I used it for a TInk dress for my DD.
> 
> Shameless reposting follows.....



that is funny that you made atink dress with it.  Sara Beth calls it her fairy dress because how the bottom looks!  I love the way yours came out!



emcreative said:


> The dress is adorable and so is she!  I have a soft spot for kiddos with glasses- my Ferb has literally the thickest coke bottles I've ever seen, and has had them since he was 7 mos old.  Most people were so shocked they thought they were fake (why in the WORLD would you put fake eyeglasses on a baby?!?!) and they even magnify his eye so he kinda reminds me of the owl in the old tootsie pop commerical.  LOL wait until y'all see!  But your little girl looks ADORABLE in hers!



Thanks!  She had to get glasses when she turned 3.  She has esotropia.  I love little ones in glasses.  Everytime she sees a pic of Brooklyn on here she says.."Mommy, is that me?"  I can't wait till you can show pics of you new little boys.  I talk about you at work all the time.  So *esited *for you!



xdanielleax said:


>



This came out so cute!  I still have not made a pillowcase dress.  One day, when I am done with disney outfits I will have to do it!



lovesdumbo said:


> Adorable!!!



thanks!



mirandag819 said:


> I might try to get better pictures tomorrow because these aren't great and the coloring is a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd attempt at a hairbow....still not as good as I'd like, maybe I will practice a little more this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I guess I will listen to the dr and rest a little while I check out everything that was posted today, I am behind!



I love your dress!  I am working on an alice dress for 1900 but I am just doing a simple Alice dress with maybe an embroidered design on the skirt. Yours came out soo cute!

totally understand about the air.  Last years ours went down during the hottest days of the summer...it was 100 degrees.  We spent 2 days atthe library and the mall just to cool off!



tricia said:


> Very Pretty.



thanks!



mirandag819 said:


> This is so pretty, what pattern is this? I know what you mean about no rain.... I am in NC too (Greensboro area), where my house is new and the constant drought my grass has not really taken I have so many dead and bare spots.... yours looks great compaired to mine!
> 
> !



Thanks!  The pattern is simplicity 2716.  I like the skirt part and may use it again for a tink outfit.  We bought our house outside of Charlotte in 2002 during the big drought.  They put in sod that we couldn't water!  So, we are still working on trying to get grass to grow.  Not fun.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> This has not been my week on top of the ring thing, I have Walking Pnunomia, And My Baby is turning 4 on Sunday



Oh.... Walking pnenomia is not fun.  Get some rest.



HeatherSue said:


> That is adorable!! I love it!  Thanks, now I keep hearing that little voice saying "Mario Kart- Wiii!!"   Stephres plays a mean game of Mario Kart!
> 
> .



Thanks!  She is addcited to it.  All she talks about is the game...and now shw can actually kick some butt on it!  She can say mario just likeon the game!



sahm1000 said:


> Love that pattern!  You did a great job!
> 
> !



Thanks!  The pattern wasn't my favorite, but it wasn't hard.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here is my try at the crayon/coloring book tote bag...hope Abby likes it!!



I love this!  where did you get the pattern for it?  I have done the roll ups, but the bag is cute!



3huskymom said:


> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



This is brilliant.  I LOVE IT!  That is one of my favorite rides too!


----------



## minnie2

3huskymom said:


> Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip  I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another Vida I want to finish (the applique is done) and a simply sweet Belle dress. I also want to try to get a minnie red dot precious dress done, but don't know if that will happen, the first precious dress took me awhile. And if I work really fast I want to try to do a feliz.....


Adorable!


emcreative said:


> While my oldest is my diagnosed SPD/Spectrum girl, middle sister Liz has some sensory issues with clothing.  Well, Wednesday she decided that all those flip flops she tried on at Joanns and said were "great!" when we got them to craft were horrible horrible and they didn't feel good on her feet and she couldn't stand the idea of wearing them for even a minute.  SO, we had to rush to our mall yesterday (remember we live in nowhereville so it was 30 minutes to a hallway of a shopping center) and by some miracle she found some sandals that even fit (she is a big size girls, tiny size womens, ugh) and were acceptable feeling (adidas flip flops that were "pillows" on her feet- watch, first day of disney suddenly they will feel horrible too.  OMG though don't even get me started on trying to get her to wear socks.  We don't make her most of the time, but softball season almost ENDED for her because of SOCKS!)
> 
> Anyway last night we were seeing which outfits needed cami's etc...and she suddenly says the top to her Minnie outfit doesn't "feel" right either!  She tried it on two weeks ago and it was great! Last night she's freaking out totally like it's covered in shattered glass.  I could not get her to vocalize, either, why the Minnie shirt wasn't right!  It wasn't the material, it wasn't too tight, the straps were fine, etc...she just gets this way sometimes!  Then, she starts completely falling apart and bawling.  Lizzie is my most sensitive kid emotionally- she was crying mostly because she was CRUSHED she would hurt "Miss Missy's" (mommyof3princess) feelings if she didn't wear the shirt.  She almost worked herself up to a panic attack that if she didn't wear the shirt Miss Missy would cry, and she'd make her feel bad for all the work she did on it.  /sigh.  So then I had to write a quick PM to Melissa, who (bless you) of course told her that she would NOT have her feelings hurt if she didn't wear the shirt, she just wanted her to be comfortable and have fun at Disney! (we love you Miss Missy you saved the night!)
> 
> So today we had to run out to that same hallway mall we'd scoured just the night before to find a shirt that would fit, feel good, match the Minnie skirt she loves AND, erm...either be appropriate without a training bra or look okay with one, or have one inside it.  Yes, at 9 that is an issue, and that's a WHOLE other sensory clothing story.  Anyhoo we somehow managed after trying on what feels like about 10000000 shirts.  Melissa if you are reading us, Lizzie did say we would have to bring the shirt for her to at least put on at Disney for a picture for you.  We'll see what happens.
> 
> And then today we had to put my dog down.  I'm not able to go into details yet I'm just not ready.  It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.  I'm sure some of you are as close to your pets as I am, but this felt like losing my baby.  And speaking of babies, this was on top of yesterday getting some startling news from Ferb's OT about his progress, and that his issues may be more serious than we thought.
> 
> I really, really, REALLY need it to be vacation time!  Forget Calgon, only Disney is gonna help this!


  So sorry about your pupkid!  We lost our Rocky a yr ago the 16th and I still get so emotional missing him.  He was my baby.  The hardest thing I ever had to do was say good by to him...

Sorry about the sensory issues.  If it makes you feel any better I don't have sensory issues BUT as a kid (and ok still now!) I HATE socks.  I would have to feel the seam in every sock and look for the thinnest one and then still wear them inside out and throw a fit as a kid about how I didn't like how they felt.  Oh and Flip flops my mom had just as hard a time with me with them.  What got me over it was as an adult I realized they had some really cute flip flops so I sucked it up and put style before comfort!
The for the training bra sensory issue one of my girlfriends dd's is the same way.  So yes your little girl has sensory issues but frankly those issues are little girl issues too


mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I started sewing it went pretty quick.  I learned some new things with this one


Darling



emcreative said:


> The dress is adorable and so is she!  I have a soft spot for kiddos with glasses- my Ferb has literally the thickest coke bottles I've ever seen, and has had them since he was 7 mos old.  Most people were so shocked they thought they were fake (why in the WORLD would you put fake eyeglasses on a baby?!?!) and they even magnify his eye so he kinda reminds me of the owl in the old tootsie pop commerical.  LOL wait until y'all see!  But your little girl looks ADORABLE in hers!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  We have a Golden as well (Dave) who everyone says is the "best dog in the entire world."  It was our Papillon, Riley, that we lost today.  Even he worshipped Dave.  I hope wherever he is, he's okay without his big buddy.  I don't think it's sunk in yet to Dave that Riley isn't coming back.


I have worn glasses sinc eI was 9 months but back then the only glasses available for little kids was those old granny half glasses.  My glasses then where so think too.

How is Dave doing (and your family) today?  When we lost Rocky he was so sick for a few days his sister Daisy was actually afraid of him she wouldn't go in the room where he was she was so scared.  I think she knew how sick Rocky was.  She was nervous for a few days after but after that she went from  this hyper puppy9she was only 2 when Rocky passed) to taking on so many of Rocky's good habits!  It was really strange wonderful blessing.  I love my Daisy but my Rocky will always have a special special place in my heart.  
Hopefully Riley found my Rocky and and are running play up in puppy heaven with a big yummy bone.



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I didn't get good pictures since she was tired and we were just in her room, but I finished Taylor's dress for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare today. Excuse the sweatyness (is that a word?) So all day today I was burning up and sweating, but I thought that was just the fever from swine flu.... never thought to check the thermostat.....apparently our A/C is broken.... (we have 2 seperate heating and cooling systems for upstairs and downstairs....both of them at set on like 60 right now and it is 85 downstairs and 93 upstairs......grrrrr why didn't I check them earlier I thought it was just me until she came how and was hot too..... now we have to wait until morning for the repair man to come, and I don't get how 2 units go out at the same time when the house is less then 2 years old!
> 
> I might try to get better pictures tomorrow because these aren't great and the coloring is a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd attempt at a hairbow....still not as good as I'd like, maybe I will practice a little more this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more outfits for Taylor to go..... HEATHERSUE.... I NEED MORE DESIGNS! No way will I finish everything on time without more of your wonderful designs.... they are so much better, faster, and they work on the first try..... here are the things I still need outfits for hint hint...
> 
> Chef Mickeys
> Taylor's Birthday, I am thinking a mickey bday theme
> Ohana breakfast (lilo and stitch, I already have a lilo though)
> Ohana Dinner
> 
> Now I guess I will listen to the dr and rest a little while I check out everything that was posted today, I am behind!


So cute!  Love it!
 Hopefully you got your a/c fixed!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> This has not been my week on top of the ring thing, I have Walking Pnunomia, And My Baby is turning 4 on Sunday





billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> All the creations have just been so fun lately!!
> 
> Here is my try at the crayon/coloring book tote bag...hope Abby likes it!!


How fun!  That would be a great idea for a road trip!


3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:


OMG I so LOVE that!  
What about yellow rick rack?


----------



## revrob

3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



This is FABULOUS!   I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  It's different and so right on!  GREAT job!  I think I would use black bias tape.


----------



## JUJU814

revrob said:


> Jeanne's (jham) instructions really are about the easiest.  Here's a link:
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/



Thank you sooo much!!! I didn't know about that blogspot..I'm so excited!!!

Hey, I practiced ruffling and ruffling and ruffling on my serger last night. I think I have that part down. Fabric gets prewashed and ironed today and I'm tackling a snow white sundress first. I need to pick up some white fabric in my travels (of all things!)

Somebody pray for me that my dear family allows me to get to Joann's today!

Julie


----------



## JUJU814

mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I started sewing it went pretty quick.  I learned some new things with this one



That is gorgeous! I love the straps...what pattern did you use?

Julie


----------



## HeatherSue

billwendy said:


>


That is really cute, Wendy!  I'm sure she's going to love it!



3huskymom said:


> BACK:


WOW!!! That is SO cool!!!  I had requests to digitize those designs, but I didn't have the the time!  But, I wish I had!  I would go for black bias tape.


----------



## 3huskymom

ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!* I totally love this and sincerely hope I can CASE it (please).* I think yellow would be great because the rickrack trim on the front and back is yellow, and also it looks great with all the other colors.



Case away....I used the drawing Marah had come up with. It was a lot easier than my Ariel Vida!


----------



## celestebh

3huskymom said:


> Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip  I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another Vida I want to finish (the applique is done) and a simply sweet Belle dress. I also want to try to get a minnie red dot precious dress done, but don't know if that will happen, the first precious dress took me awhile. And if I work really fast I want to try to do a feliz.....



That is so adorable! The applique of Cinderella looks like a beautiful cameo!


----------



## ncmomof2

3huskymom said:


> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



I love it!  I would go for black or yellow on the bottom.  Yellow would be a nice contrast but black would be the cleanest.  This makes me want to try an applique for this year but I might just stick with the embroidery stuff I borrowed!  Much easier


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



This is so cool!  I love it!  It is something so different!!!!  Great job!  Did you seriously do all of that by hand?!


----------



## 3huskymom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is so cool!  I love it!  It is something so different!!!!  Great job!  Did you seriously do all of that by hand?!



By hand with the sewing machine....meaning I didn't use my sewing machines embroidery unit. I fused it down and then used a satin stitch.


----------



## celestebh

mirandag819 said:


> My 2nd attempt at a hairbow....still not as good as I'd like, maybe I will practice a little more this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is so cute! I love all the appliques, and the hairbow looks great!
> 
> Here is my try at the crayon/coloring book tote bag...hope Abby likes it!!


That is adorable, and I'm sure Abby will get lots of use out of it! Can you share where you got the pattern?



3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



Simply awesome!  Here is another vote for black bias tape for the hem.


----------



## littlepeppers

I have to ask the dreaded question.

HOW DO YOU DO EYES BY HAND OR MACHINE?  
You can't just name a stitch, b/c I'm cluelesss.  I looked at a video on how to do a satin stitch by hand, but is there a special thicker thread that they use?

I know that you all hate doing eyes, but DD needs (she told me so) a Marie & her most noticable feature is her blue eyes. 

I finished my 1st multi-level applique, but I cheated on the eyes.  This is her AK outfit.  DH didn't want her to be to grown up w/ jungle prints.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

3huskymom said:


> By hand with the sewing machine....meaning I didn't use my sewing machines embroidery unit. I fused it down and then used a satin stitch.



Wow!  Great job!


----------



## 2cutekidz

3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



That is Fantasmic!!  Definately yellow on the hem - it will "pop" more!



littlepeppers said:


> I have to ask the dreaded question.
> 
> HOW DO YOU DO EYES BY HAND OR MACHINE?
> You can't just name a stitch, b/c I'm cluelesss.  I looked at a video on how to do a satin stitch by hand, but is there a special thicker thread that they use?
> 
> I know that you all hate doing eyes, but DD needs (she told me so) a Marie & her most noticable feature is her blue eyes.
> 
> I finished my 1st multi-level applique, but I cheated on the eyes.  This is her AK outfit.  DH didn't want her to be to grown up w/ jungle prints.



Your lion is adorable!  I've cheated on little bitty eyes too and use beads.  For eyes like Marie's I'd applique like I do for larger featuers, just with a smaller stitch.


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> I am Queen of party planning.  I always make my kid's party invitations and with the exception of one party, I always throw them at our house.  I just did a fabulous pony party for my daughter last month.  I get a lot of ideas from http://www.birthdaypartyideas.com/ and then just make them better.  Also, totally forgot who is having the AG party, but I just looked on the site and they have ideas for it.  You could find tons of princess ideas there as well.
> 
> And it's a good thing I can plan parties b/c once I get around to sewing some outfits for dd and post the pictures you'll at least know I'm good at one thing (the parties, not the sewing).



I love this website. We had a great Jasmine party a few years ago from all the ideas we got from there. 



3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



This is so cute. I think I'd pull some of the red from the top and use red bias. 



littlepeppers said:


> I have to ask the dreaded question.
> 
> HOW DO YOU DO EYES BY HAND OR MACHINE?
> You can't just name a stitch, b/c I'm cluelesss.  I looked at a video on how to do a satin stitch by hand, but is there a special thicker thread that they use?
> 
> I know that you all hate doing eyes, but DD needs (she told me so) a Marie & her most noticable feature is her blue eyes.
> 
> I finished my 1st multi-level applique, but I cheated on the eyes.  This is her AK outfit.  DH didn't want her to be to grown up w/ jungle prints.



Your lion is adorable. The buttons look so cute. I'm bad at eyes. One of the experts will help us with that question.


----------



## my*2*angels

3huskymom said:


> Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip  I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another Vida I want to finish (the applique is done) and a simply sweet Belle dress. I also want to try to get a minnie red dot precious dress done, but don't know if that will happen, the first precious dress took me awhile. And if I work really fast I want to try to do a feliz.....



Love it!  Soo pretty!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling in the dead grass (we get no rain anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And showing off her mario kart wii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I started sewing it went pretty quick.  I learned some new things with this one



This is sooo cute and your daughter is ADORABLE!



xdanielleax said:


> I  just want to say, THANK YOU JHAM for making an awesome tutorial on the pillowcase dress!  It took me less than an hour to make it and it's adorable!  It's the quickest project I've ever done!  I made more of a long top than a dress which is fine because i'm making some pants to go with it.  I didn't realize til I got home that the fabric is the same fabric you used on one of Lily's dresses.  I hope you don't mind.  Thanks again!



Very cute!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I didn't get good pictures since she was tired and we were just in her room, but I finished Taylor's dress for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare today. Excuse the sweatyness (is that a word?) So all day today I was burning up and sweating, but I thought that was just the fever from swine flu.... never thought to check the thermostat.....apparently our A/C is broken.... (we have 2 seperate heating and cooling systems for upstairs and downstairs....both of them at set on like 60 right now and it is 85 downstairs and 93 upstairs......grrrrr why didn't I check them earlier I thought it was just me until she came how and was hot too..... now we have to wait until morning for the repair man to come, and I don't get how 2 units go out at the same time when the house is less then 2 years old!
> 
> I might try to get better pictures tomorrow because these aren't great and the coloring is a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell she was too hot and tired to get her pictures taken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd attempt at a hairbow....still not as good as I'd like, maybe I will practice a little more this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more outfits for Taylor to go..... HEATHERSUE.... I NEED MORE DESIGNS! No way will I finish everything on time without more of your wonderful designs.... they are so much better, faster, and they work on the first try..... here are the things I still need outfits for hint hint...
> 
> Chef Mickeys
> Taylor's Birthday, I am thinking a mickey bday theme
> Ohana breakfast (lilo and stitch, I already have a lilo though)
> Ohana Dinner
> 
> Now I guess I will listen to the dr and rest a little while I check out everything that was posted today, I am behind!



WOW!  This is fantastic!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Lydia - Love that Snow White - the colors are beautiful!! Let us know if you get any to trade!!
> 
> Love the mermaid dress - that is so cute!!
> 
> After all you guys braggin on Heather, I cant wait to be able to get some designs for my little machine!!
> 
> All the creations have just been so fun lately!!
> 
> Here is my try at the crayon/coloring book tote bag...hope Abby likes it!!



LOVE it!  Where did you find the pattern? (if you don't mind sharing!)



3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



WOW this is FANTASTIC!



littlepeppers said:


> I have to ask the dreaded question.
> 
> HOW DO YOU DO EYES BY HAND OR MACHINE?
> You can't just name a stitch, b/c I'm cluelesss.  I looked at a video on how to do a satin stitch by hand, but is there a special thicker thread that they use?
> 
> I know that you all hate doing eyes, but DD needs (she told me so) a Marie & her most noticable feature is her blue eyes.
> 
> I finished my 1st multi-level applique, but I cheated on the eyes.  This is her AK outfit.  DH didn't want her to be to grown up w/ jungle prints.



That is just adorable!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I need some help from those that sell. I thought I'd donate some onesies to the local church craft fair. I found a cute pattern that has a ruffle on the butt, and then I'd do a little co-ordinating machine applique on the front. But I'm worried about the hoop leaving a mark and one of the ruffle patterns is a raw edge to be washed. 

Do you wash your items before selling? Should I just try to press out any hoop mark? What do you suggest?


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> WOW!!! That is SO cool!!!  I had requests to digitize those designs, but I didn't have the the time!  But, I wish I had!  I would go for black bias tape.



I'm hoping you've saved the design in your "design file" to digitize in the future?  Even if it's not now, I'd love to have that design for future trips!


----------



## emcreative

Odd OT Question:

Is anyone here a Labor/Delivery or NICU nurse, or related to one?




Can you believe this is my last day before our trip? I took the pets this morning to be boarded at the vet (sad to go back after recent events).   We decided since our flight left at 7am on Monday (we'd have to leave our house at 2:30 am to get there in time to check in, etc) we would drive down tomorrow afternoon and stay at a local hotel.  I'm hoping all the swimming there will wear the kids out so they will sleep before we leave! They won't find out until tonight, though.  We've been doing a countdown calendar- every day they pull off has a Disney character on the back side.  Some of them are "bonus" days- we've had an ice cream trip, dinner out to Bob Evans (the kids' favorite), going to see Harry Potter, Mickey Pedicure day, and now we're to the last too- letting them know they are getting their own spending money, and that we're leaving a day early and staying at a hotel.

Where has all the time gone?!?!


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Lydia - Love that Snow White - the colors are beautiful!! Let us know if you get any to trade!!
> 
> Love the mermaid dress - that is so cute!!
> 
> After all you guys braggin on Heather, I cant wait to be able to get some designs for my little machine!!
> 
> All the creations have just been so fun lately!!
> 
> Here is my try at the crayon/coloring book tote bag...hope Abby likes it!!


\

That's really cute.  She will love it.




3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



This is Gorgeous. 



littlepeppers said:


> I have to ask the dreaded question.
> 
> HOW DO YOU DO EYES BY HAND OR MACHINE?
> You can't just name a stitch, b/c I'm cluelesss.  I looked at a video on how to do a satin stitch by hand, but is there a special thicker thread that they use?
> 
> I know that you all hate doing eyes, but DD needs (she told me so) a Marie & her most noticable feature is her blue eyes.
> 
> I finished my 1st multi-level applique, but I cheated on the eyes.  This is her AK outfit.  DH didn't want her to be to grown up w/ jungle prints.



That is a really cute idea for AK.  I am no help for the eyes.


----------



## ireland_nicole

littlepeppers said:


> I have to ask the dreaded question.
> 
> HOW DO YOU DO EYES BY HAND OR MACHINE?
> You can't just name a stitch, b/c I'm cluelesss.  I looked at a video on how to do a satin stitch by hand, but is there a special thicker thread that they use?
> 
> I know that you all hate doing eyes, but DD needs (she told me so) a Marie & her most noticable feature is her blue eyes.
> 
> I finished my 1st multi-level applique, but I cheated on the eyes.  This is her AK outfit.  DH didn't want her to be to grown up w/ jungle prints.


Super cute!



emcreative said:


> Odd OT Question:
> 
> Is anyone here a Labor/Delivery or NICU nurse, or related to one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe this is my last day before our trip? I took the pets this morning to be boarded at the vet (sad to go back after recent events).   We decided since our flight left at 7am on Monday (we'd have to leave our house at 2:30 am to get there in time to check in, etc) we would drive down tomorrow afternoon and stay at a local hotel.  I'm hoping all the swimming there will wear the kids out so they will sleep before we leave! They won't find out until tonight, though.  We've been doing a countdown calendar- every day they pull off has a Disney character on the back side.  Some of them are "bonus" days- we've had an ice cream trip, dinner out to Bob Evans (the kids' favorite), going to see Harry Potter, Mickey Pedicure day, and now we're to the last too- letting them know they are getting their own spending money, and that we're leaving a day early and staying at a hotel.
> 
> Where has all the time gone?!?!



I'm not a NICU nurse, but I'm a nurse, and have spent 4 months of my life w/ kids in NICU, does that count?  I'm soooo esited about your trip!  Take lots, and lots, and lots, and lots, and lots of pics, so you can show us all about it on your gotcha day!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

VIDA question;

Did anybody ever find the Vida tute?  A couple weeks ago Linette said she had done one and it was in the bookmarks, but I've been looking for it and can't find it- and I really, really, really need one


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Odd OT Question:
> 
> Is anyone here a Labor/Delivery or NICU nurse, or related to one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe this is my last day before our trip? I took the pets this morning to be boarded at the vet (sad to go back after recent events).   We decided since our flight left at 7am on Monday (we'd have to leave our house at 2:30 am to get there in time to check in, etc) we would drive down tomorrow afternoon and stay at a local hotel.  I'm hoping all the swimming there will wear the kids out so they will sleep before we leave! They won't find out until tonight, though.  We've been doing a countdown calendar- every day they pull off has a Disney character on the back side.  Some of them are "bonus" days- we've had an ice cream trip, dinner out to Bob Evans (the kids' favorite), going to see Harry Potter, Mickey Pedicure day, and now we're to the last too- letting them know they are getting their own spending money, and that we're leaving a day early and staying at a hotel.
> 
> Where has all the time gone?!?!



I'm very esited for you!  I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## MaeB

Complete newbie, non-Disney related sewing question!

Ok, so a year and a bit ago my mom passed away.  I have a bag full of her old clothes and I want to make something with it. (I just sorted through it for colours and I have far less than I thought I did.  I originally wanted to make something for my dad, my brother, and myself.)  Anyway,  I know almost nothing about sewing. I have sewn in the past...when I was like 10 maybe?

My problem is this:  I have about 80% knit, tshirt-like fabric, and 20% denim.  I know denim works well for rag quilts, but I also know knits are a pain to sew with. (My mom made me a quilt with my old clothes a few years back and was constantly cursing the knits!)

What would you all recommend I do?  Would the knits be a huge pain to work with?  SHould I use some kind of stabilizer? Knits wouldn't make a good rag quilt, right?    Please help!


----------



## SallyfromDE

MaeB said:


> Complete newbie, non-Disney related sewing question!
> 
> Ok, so a year and a bit ago my mom passed away.  I have a bag full of her old clothes and I want to make something with it. (I just sorted through it for colours and I have far less than I thought I did.  I originally wanted to make something for my dad, my brother, and myself.)  Anyway,  I know almost nothing about sewing. I have sewn in the past...when I was like 10 maybe?
> 
> My problem is this:  I have about 80% knit, tshirt-like fabric, and 20% denim.  I know denim works well for rag quilts, but I also know knits are a pain to sew with. (My mom made me a quilt with my old clothes a few years back and was constantly cursing the knits!)
> 
> What would you all recommend I do?  Would the knits be a huge pain to work with?  SHould I use some kind of stabilizer? Knits wouldn't make a good rag quilt, right?    Please help!



You can get a knit interfacing that is good for tshirt fabric. Then it won't stretch when you sew. I've made a quilt out of my old disney tshirts and I lined them with this when combining it with regular cotton fabric. 

When my Dad passed away, I wanted to make each of the grandchildren a small pillow out of a few of the shirts my mother had kept. But she forgot that I wanted to do that and got rid of them.


----------



## troijka

3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:




WOW!!! I LOVE IT!!! Permissiojn to CASE?  Permission to CASE?  Can someone please post those drawings?  I remeber seeing them earlier in the thread, but I want to save them to my hard drive.
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troijka

ireland_nicole said:


> VIDA question;
> 
> Did anybody ever find the Vida tute?  A couple weeks ago Linette said she had done one and it was in the bookmarks, but I've been looking for it and can't find it- and I really, really, really need one



I need to tute, too...i've been waiting and searching, but NO LUCK.  Can someone help...prettyt please with pixie dust on top??????????


----------



## minnie2

littlepeppers said:


> I have to ask the dreaded question.
> 
> HOW DO YOU DO EYES BY HAND OR MACHINE?
> You can't just name a stitch, b/c I'm cluelesss.  I looked at a video on how to do a satin stitch by hand, but is there a special thicker thread that they use?
> 
> I know that you all hate doing eyes, but DD needs (she told me so) a Marie & her most noticable feature is her blue eyes.
> 
> I finished my 1st multi-level applique, but I cheated on the eyes.  This is her AK outfit.  DH didn't want her to be to grown up w/ jungle prints.


So cute!  I am awful at eyes but I figured it is just a matter of time before I get it.  I have Tink ironed ad ready to go but I am dreading her eye!  If I mess up maybe I will just get cute buttons !


----------



## disneylovinfamily

3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



HOLY COW!!!!  That is simply fantactic! I love it!


----------



## littlepeppers

emcreative said:


> Odd OT Question:
> 
> Is anyone here a Labor/Delivery or NICU nurse, or related to one?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not a nurse but I've had 2 kids in the NICU, so I've had lots of experience w/ their protocol.  DS did 16 days in 2002 & DD did 27 days in 2007.  DD's Neonatologist kept teasing me & offering me a job there.  He called us "repeat offenders".


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> Odd OT Question:
> 
> Is anyone here a Labor/Delivery or NICU nurse, or related to one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe this is my last day before our trip? I took the pets this morning to be boarded at the vet (sad to go back after recent events).   We decided since our flight left at 7am on Monday (we'd have to leave our house at 2:30 am to get there in time to check in, etc) we would drive down tomorrow afternoon and stay at a local hotel.  I'm hoping all the swimming there will wear the kids out so they will sleep before we leave! They won't find out until tonight, though.  We've been doing a countdown calendar- every day they pull off has a Disney character on the back side.  Some of them are "bonus" days- we've had an ice cream trip, dinner out to Bob Evans (the kids' favorite), going to see Harry Potter, Mickey Pedicure day, and now we're to the last too- letting them know they are getting their own spending money, and that we're leaving a day early and staying at a hotel.
> 
> Where has all the time gone?!?!



Are you flying out of Metro?!  




troijka said:


> I need to tute, too...i've been waiting and searching, but NO LUCK.  Can someone help...prettyt please with pixie dust on top??????????



I'll post mine tonight.  Someone else was going to so I didn't post mine.  I'll get it up tonight!!


----------



## woodkins

Here is a Vida tutorial I had bookmarked on my computer....unfortunately it isn't in English, but has pictures:
http://www.farbenmix.de/anleitungen/franzoesisch/vida-photo.pdf

Here is a vida question for those who have made it. There are 4 side panels to cut. When you cut them do you cut the 4 individually (they are all exactly the same) or did you fold your fabric and cut 2x (so there are 2 sets of mirror images)? Not sure if I am explaining what I am asking clearly, but if someone can figure out what I mean, please let me know how to cut the sides out.
Thanks!
-Krysta


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> VIDA question;
> 
> Did anybody ever find the Vida tute?  A couple weeks ago Linette said she had done one and it was in the bookmarks, but I've been looking for it and can't find it- and I really, really, really need one





troijka said:


> I need to tute, too...i've been waiting and searching, but NO LUCK.  Can someone help...pretty please with pixie dust on top??????????



I am very surprised there isn't a sew-a-long already online but I can't find one either. I need a Vida 'fix' so I'll get photos the next time I make one. I can't promise it will be soon but at least I'll have photos as a starting point if no one can find an existing tutorial.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.susanstewartdesigns.com/...D&ID(store)=166&cat=Heirloom Garment Patterns
> I think I am allowed to post links to stuff like that huh?
> Aren't those dresses adorable??? I have never made a Redondo/twirl skirt because I don't like skirts on Hannah, but I love that little pink sundress! This will be on my list of patterns to buy. It is so sweet!



That is really cute! 



3huskymom said:


> Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip  I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another Vida I want to finish (the applique is done) and a simply sweet Belle dress. I also want to try to get a minnie red dot precious dress done, but don't know if that will happen, the first precious dress took me awhile. And if I work really fast I want to try to do a feliz.....



That is fabulous! 



emcreative said:


> GORGEOUS!  The piglet outfit was from you too, right?  I loved that one as well.
> 
> And Livndisney I LOVE the stuff with the new fairies on it!
> 
> *
> Those of you with sensory/spectrum kids will understand this: *
> 
> While my oldest is my diagnosed SPD/Spectrum girl, middle sister Liz has some sensory issues with clothing.  Well, Wednesday she decided that all those flip flops she tried on at Joanns and said were "great!" when we got them to craft were horrible horrible and they didn't feel good on her feet and she couldn't stand the idea of wearing them for even a minute.  SO, we had to rush to our mall yesterday (remember we live in nowhereville so it was 30 minutes to a hallway of a shopping center) and by some miracle she found some sandals that even fit (she is a big size girls, tiny size womens, ugh) and were acceptable feeling (adidas flip flops that were "pillows" on her feet- watch, first day of disney suddenly they will feel horrible too.  OMG though don't even get me started on trying to get her to wear socks.  We don't make her most of the time, but softball season almost ENDED for her because of SOCKS!)
> 
> Anyway last night we were seeing which outfits needed cami's etc...and she suddenly says the top to her Minnie outfit doesn't "feel" right either!  She tried it on two weeks ago and it was great! Last night she's freaking out totally like it's covered in shattered glass.  I could not get her to vocalize, either, why the Minnie shirt wasn't right!  It wasn't the material, it wasn't too tight, the straps were fine, etc...she just gets this way sometimes!  Then, she starts completely falling apart and bawling.  Lizzie is my most sensitive kid emotionally- she was crying mostly because she was CRUSHED she would hurt "Miss Missy's" (mommyof3princess) feelings if she didn't wear the shirt.  She almost worked herself up to a panic attack that if she didn't wear the shirt Miss Missy would cry, and she'd make her feel bad for all the work she did on it.  /sigh.  So then I had to write a quick PM to Melissa, who (bless you) of course told her that she would NOT have her feelings hurt if she didn't wear the shirt, she just wanted her to be comfortable and have fun at Disney! (we love you Miss Missy you saved the night!)
> 
> So today we had to run out to that same hallway mall we'd scoured just the night before to find a shirt that would fit, feel good, match the Minnie skirt she loves AND, erm...either be appropriate without a training bra or look okay with one, or have one inside it.  Yes, at 9 that is an issue, and that's a WHOLE other sensory clothing story.  Anyhoo we somehow managed after trying on what feels like about 10000000 shirts.  Melissa if you are reading us, Lizzie did say we would have to bring the shirt for her to at least put on at Disney for a picture for you.  We'll see what happens.
> 
> And then today we had to put my dog down.  I'm not able to go into details yet I'm just not ready.  It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.  I'm sure some of you are as close to your pets as I am, but this felt like losing my baby.  And speaking of babies, this was on top of yesterday getting some startling news from Ferb's OT about his progress, and that his issues may be more serious than we thought.
> 
> I really, really, REALLY need it to be vacation time!  Forget Calgon, only Disney is gonna help this!



I'm so sorry! 



gulf breeze said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking here for awhile now, I enjoy looking (and casing ) all the cute outfits. One question...well two really Is Heathers designs on Etsy the same lady as Stitch on Time? And how do you figure out the price of things on Stitch on Time? TIA Breeze



Heather's Etsy ID is Heathersue.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Once I started sewing it went pretty quick.  I learned some new things with this one



I love the outfit! And your daughter is just adorable! 



3huskymom said:


> I have that pattern and really like it. I used it for a TInk dress for my DD.
> 
> Shameless reposting follows.....



I love that! 



xdanielleax said:


> I  just want to say, THANK YOU JHAM for making an awesome tutorial on the pillowcase dress!  It took me less than an hour to make it and it's adorable!  It's the quickest project I've ever done!  I made more of a long top than a dress which is fine because i'm making some pants to go with it.  I didn't realize til I got home that the fabric is the same fabric you used on one of Lily's dresses.  I hope you don't mind.  Thanks again!



That is so adorable! Good job. 


mirandag819 said:


> Okay I didn't get good pictures since she was tired and we were just in her room, but I finished Taylor's dress for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare today. Excuse the sweatyness (is that a word?) So all day today I was burning up and sweating, but I thought that was just the fever from swine flu.... never thought to check the thermostat.....apparently our A/C is broken.... (we have 2 seperate heating and cooling systems for upstairs and downstairs....both of them at set on like 60 right now and it is 85 downstairs and 93 upstairs......grrrrr why didn't I check them earlier I thought it was just me until she came how and was hot too..... now we have to wait until morning for the repair man to come, and I don't get how 2 units go out at the same time when the house is less then 2 years old!
> 
> I might try to get better pictures tomorrow because these aren't great and the coloring is a little off.



That is really great! 





JUJU814 said:


> Where can I find a tutorial for that pillowcase dress style? I have been looking for a tutorial for one like that with the straps!
> Thanks!
> 
> julie



Jham's tutorial is in the bookmarks. 


HeatherSue said:


> Well, I don't particularly dislike dolls, I have just always preferred stuffed animals.  So does Tessa!  She has an AG-like doll named Jayda who almost never comes out of the box.  That's right, she lives in a little box .  Please don't report me to AGDPS (that's American Girl Doll Protective Services).


That is so sad. 


billwendy said:


> Here is my try at the crayon/coloring book tote bag...hope Abby likes it!!



That is such a clever idea Wendy! 



3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:


I love it! I don't recall seeing a Philharmagic custom before! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Today was a long day for me. I spent the majority of the day cleaning out Jenna's pig pen. Before I walked in there you could not see the floor. Now it is back to normal. Teresa I found some things that I want to send to you for the BIG GIVES while I was cleaning out Jenna's closet. I will PM you tomorrow. I am too tired to think straight right now.



Funny you would mention my name after describing Jenna's room! I was thinking, "Boy, that sounds like the girls' room!" Then, there was my name! 



littlepeppers said:


> I have to ask the dreaded question.
> 
> HOW DO YOU DO EYES BY HAND OR MACHINE?
> You can't just name a stitch, b/c I'm cluelesss.  I looked at a video on how to do a satin stitch by hand, but is there a special thicker thread that they use?
> 
> I know that you all hate doing eyes, but DD needs (she told me so) a Marie & her most noticable feature is her blue eyes.
> 
> I finished my 1st multi-level applique, but I cheated on the eyes.  This is her AK outfit.  DH didn't want her to be to grown up w/ jungle prints.


Aww, it's adorable! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a NICU nurse, but I'm a nurse, and have spent 4 months of my life w/ kids in NICU, does that count?  I'm soooo esited about your trip!  Take lots, and lots, and lots, and lots, and lots of pics, so you can show us all about it on your gotcha day!!!!





revrob said:


> I'm very esited for you!  I can't wait to hear all about it!



You guys are crackying me up! 


ireland_nicole said:


> VIDA question;
> 
> Did anybody ever find the Vida tute?  A couple weeks ago Linette said she had done one and it was in the bookmarks, but I've been looking for it and can't find it- and I really, really, really need one





troijka said:


> I need to tute, too...i've been waiting and searching, but NO LUCK.  Can someone help...prettyt please with pixie dust on top??????????


Linnette's is in the bookmarks, it's called "Vida Case". The easiest way to find something specific in the bookmarks is to use the Bookmark Search function at the top of the page.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Quick Vida Tutorial - I'll add pictures tonight.  (Photobucket is giving me fits)  

Trace all pattern pieces - don't forget to add for your seam allowance (you can tape 2 pencils together for a quick way to get your extra seam allowance)  Itape my pattern pieces to a window and trace them that way onto regular paper - easy and no extra supplies are needed.

The trickiest part for me was cutting out the side panels.  I made my side pieces out of 1 fabric.  Fold your fabric right sides together and cut out your side panels.  You should now have 2 mirror image side panels.  Repeat this step for the ramaining 2.  If you want to use 2 different fabrics for your side panels, cut them out 1 at a time (or layer your 2 different fabrics)  you will need to flip your pattern so you get the mirror image. So cut 2 pieces with the pattern face up and 2 pieces with the pattern face down.

Lets get started sewing!

If you are going to applique, do it before you start putting the Vida together.

Pin the bottom of your front bodice to the (top of) middle front piece right sides together.  Stitch and finish your seam, press the seam up and topstitch. (You can add ribbon or ric-rac now if you want it)  

Pin the top of your bottom front piece to the bottom of the middle front piece right side together.  (If you want to add a ruffle sandwch it between the 2 pieces).  Stitch and finish your seam, press the seam up and topstitch.  Your front piece is done!

Repeat the above steps for the back.

Take your side panel and pin it to the coordinating front side right sides together.  Stitch and finish your seam, press seam to the side and topstitch (don't press it towards the front)  Repeat for the remaining 3 side panels.

Even up your hem if needed, and finish the hem using your favorite method - bias tape, ruffle, trim, etc.  You're almost done!!

Press the strap piece right sides together, stitch down the length and one end.  Trim the corner, and turn the strap rightside out - repeat for the other strap.  Press both straps and topstitch if desired.  Set aside.

Pin your bodice lining pieces together at the sides - right sides together.  Stitch and finish the seam, press open.  Eithe hem or used a rolled hem on the bottom of the lining.  Here comes the fun part!

Iron on a little bit of interfacing at the V in on the back of the bodice and whereve your buttonholes will be. Pin your straps to your bodice - depending on where you want your buttons - front or back. Make sure you raw edgs meet up.  The straps will hang down between your bodice and the lining.  Pin your bodice lining to the bodice - right sides together.  Stitch all the way around the bodice.  Snip your corners, (I like to make small snips around the curve too.  Be careful not to cut through your stitches.)  Turn the bodice right side out and press.  

Create a casing by stitching an inch down (or less depending on your elastic) from the topstitching of your middle panel. (From side seam to side seam)  Insert your elastic and secure at the side seams - repeat on the other side.  Make your buttonholes and add your buttons to the straps.  TADA!!  Your Vida is done!!

The side panel, lining and casing will make more sense after I add the pictures!


----------



## bean

Hi! I'm Shelley..I love looking at all of your beautiful clothes. After reading this thread and buying some other great clothes off of esty I decided to try to teach myself to sew  Before Wednesday I think I'd only sewed on a button maybe once so this is all new to me. So here's my second project! My first is a dress but I still need to put on the buttons and am afraid to do button holes  This one I was able to do this morning and I was happy with how it turned out. I got it from a tutorial I found here:
http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html







I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?


----------



## Mirb1214

THANK YOU to whomever posted this link earlier!  I just read through all the posts and FINALLY understand how to ruffle (I think).  I can't WAIT to get home this evening and try to ruffle by pulling threads!!  I always just fold and tuck and then sew it down but pulling threads sounds like what I'm been wanting to do I just didn't know how to!  Thanks again!!  I am getting such great sewing advice from you all!


----------



## revrob

Introducing... Belle!










OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.


----------



## littlepeppers

revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.



Wow,  I love it.  I can't wait until DD gets older and likes the princesses.  I'm going to need lots of help when I get to things like that.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

littlepeppers said:


> I have to ask the dreaded question.
> 
> I finished my 1st multi-level applique, but I cheated on the eyes.  This is her AK outfit.  DH didn't want her to be to grown up w/ jungle prints.



this is too cute!  I love the bottons for the eyes.  It so works with this!



my*2*angels said:


> This is sooo cute and your daughter is ADORABLE!



Thanks!  



teresajoy said:


> I love the outfit! And your daughter is just adorable!
> 
> e.


Thanks!  She really is a ham when I take out the camera!



bean said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?



I love it!  You did a great job on your second project!  I like the idea of the yellow buttons.



revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.



I love it!  where are you getting your patterns for the dresses you have been making.  I love how they are princessy but still sundresses!


----------



## revrob

mommyof2princesses said:


> I love it!  where are you getting your patterns for the dresses you have been making.  I love how they are princessy but still sundresses!



They all start with the Simply Sweet pattern and I modify them to make them princessy.  
Thanks!  I'm glad you like it!  It was lots of fun to make.


----------



## SallyfromDE

bean said:


> Hi! I'm Shelley..I love looking at all of your beautiful clothes. After reading this thread and buying some other great clothes off of esty I decided to try to teach myself to sew  Before Wednesday I think I'd only sewed on a button maybe once so this is all new to me. So here's my second project! My first is a dress but I still need to put on the buttons and am afraid to do button holes  This one I was able to do this morning and I was happy with how it turned out. I got it from a tutorial I found here:
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?



I think your dress came out great! A little yellow would Disneyize it.


----------



## VBAndrea

bean said:


> Hi! I'm Shelley..I love looking at all of your beautiful clothes. After reading this thread and buying some other great clothes off of esty I decided to try to teach myself to sew  Before Wednesday I think I'd only sewed on a button maybe once so this is all new to me. So here's my second project! My first is a dress but I still need to put on the buttons and am afraid to do button holes  This one I was able to do this morning and I was happy with how it turned out. I got it from a tutorial I found here:
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?



Adorable!  I was just looking at pillowcase instructions from a google search because I think that might be a nice simple project to get me back into sewing (it's been a good couple of years and my only background is high school home ec, oh, I'd say maybe 30 years ago!).  I like it with just the red and black.


----------



## JUJU814

revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.



OH MY GOSH!!!! I just woke up from a LONG nap and saw this. This is breathtaking! I think I'm going to cry. Emily is going to go wild!!!! I seriously am crying now. (I cry over mcdonalds commercials, sorry..LOL)

How do you DO this so FAST??? I thought I was doing well today getting all my fabrics washed, dried, and pressed and figuring out last night how to make a ruffle on my serger. LOL

You are so talented!!

Julie


----------



## emcreative

Shannon that's so cute!!!!


Okay, am I the only one who goes a little psycho when packing?  I have been "semi packing" for weeks, I started getting stuff MONTHS ago.  AND NOW WE CAN'T FREAKING FIND IT.

If it were totally my fault, fine, but the problem is that NO ONE WILL USE THEIR SHOE BOXES!  We have shelves with milk crates on them, and each milk crate contains the shoes of one kid.  The boys share a milk crate (and are obviously not big enough to put their shoes in there themselves). Well, sisters would just grab any shoes to put on brothers, (some where shoes I bought FOR the trip) and not put them back in the shoe box.  There are single shoes all over the room, in cars, etc...AND NOW I CAN'T FIND MATCHES.

Yep, I'm losing it a bit.

In the end it will be okay because they are only shoes and it's not worth being angry over, but c'mon, it's not that hard to put shoes in a box!!!!

/chant "serenity now, serenity now, serenity now"

I'm also trying to remember it's the other stresses that are getting me, too.  Going back to the vets this morning was really hard.


----------



## xdanielleax

revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.



I really like this.  It's similar to what I want to make for Violette except I want to do a shorts set


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!! I just woke up from a LONG nap and saw this. This is breathtaking! I think I'm going to cry. Emily is going to go wild!!!! I seriously am crying now. (I cry over mcdonalds commercials, sorry..LOL)
> 
> How do you DO this so FAST??? I thought I was doing well today getting all my fabrics washed, dried, and pressed and figuring out last night how to make a ruffle on my serger. LOL
> 
> You are so talented!!
> 
> Julie



I'm so glad you like it!  I hope you'll feel comfortable posting pics of Emily in them - I'd love to see her!

There are times that I sew faster than others.  This base pattern (the Simply Sweet) really stitches up very quickly and easily.  I've stitched this pattern a LOT!  Have I mentioned that I LOVE CARLA C!  Seriously, I don't even use the instructions for this pattern any more.  I've got it down.  that really helps.  It takes more time figuring out the little extras that I add than it does to stitch the pattern.  Once I've stitched the sample (like the Belle & Ariel that I've just posted), and figured out the details, it really is pretty quick to stitch it out again.  

Thanks so much for the compliments!  I'm so glad you like them!



emcreative said:


> Shannon that's so cute!!!!
> 
> 
> Okay, am I the only one who goes a little psycho when packing?  I have been "semi packing" for weeks, I started getting stuff MONTHS ago.  AND NOW WE CAN'T FREAKING FIND IT.
> 
> If it were totally my fault, fine, but the problem is that NO ONE WILL USE THEIR SHOE BOXES!  We have shelves with milk crates on them, and each milk crate contains the shoes of one kid.  The boys share a milk crate (and are obviously not big enough to put their shoes in there themselves). Well, sisters would just grab any shoes to put on brothers, (some where shoes I bought FOR the trip) and not put them back in the shoe box.  There are single shoes all over the room, in cars, etc...AND NOW I CAN'T FIND MATCHES.
> 
> Yep, I'm losing it a bit.
> 
> In the end it will be okay because they are only shoes and it's not worth being angry over, but c'mon, it's not that hard to put shoes in a box!!!!
> 
> /chant "serenity now, serenity now, serenity now"
> 
> I'm also trying to remember it's the other stresses that are getting me, too.  Going back to the vets this morning was really hard.



Thanks, Marah!

I'm so sorry you're going crazy packing.  Just wanted to let you know you're not alone!  Part of what you're going through is why we have an Owner's Locker.  All of those little things that we always seem to forget, or have to re-buy every trip are now stored in our Owner's Locker.  It saves a lot of time and frustration (and money since we don't have to buy them over and over again!)


----------



## Tink561

revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.



Oh I love it!  Belle is my favorite and this is fantastic!!  I also love your Ariel because it is so original!  Great job.


----------



## revrob

xdanielleax said:


> I really like this.  It's similar to what I want to make for Violette except I want to do a shorts set



funny you say that!  After I finish up the princesses in the sundress version of the "Princess in July" collection, I'm hoping to start a shorts (and/or capri) collection.  I was kinda wondering if I should do them at the same time that I'm bringing out each princess, but I think I'll finish sundresses first.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

3huskymom said:


> Here's a sneak peak at the Philharmagic Vida using Marah's drawings. Philharmagic is Hayleigh's favorite attraction at the MK and we always have to see it at least 2 times. DOnald is her favorite part. She still cracks up every time she sees him in the wall. I couldn't finish it tonight b/c I have to get buttons tomorrow when I got to Jo-Anns. I will post pics of her modeling it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I do need help with one thing though. I want to use bias tape for the hem....what color should I use?  black, blue, yellow, or white? I'm  leaning away from white b/c I think it will get dirty being on the edge. 1 more down, 2 to go, with additional hopes of a Feliz attempt. 18 days and counting! WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



If I am seeing it correctly.  Is there red in the top fabric?  Why not pull that color out to have more contrast?  That dress is great and I love the applique.


----------



## ncmomof2

bean said:


>




Great job!  I posted my first about a year ago.  Keep sewing!


----------



## kathyell

I didn't quote it, but I like that crayon bag!

Also not quoted, but for the record, I see nothing wrong with using buttons for eyes. 



3huskymom said:


> WOOHOO!
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



That came out just lovely!



emcreative said:


> Odd OT Question:
> 
> Is anyone here a Labor/Delivery or NICU nurse, or related to one?



I am very close friends with a woman who is a L/D, NICU, and lactation expert nurse. She is also a nursing educator. Did you have a question you wanted an answer to from a l/d nurse? PM me and I'd be glad to pass it on and see if she can get you an answer.



revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!



WOW! Beautiful. Or should I say, "Belle"? 



bean said:


> I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?



Super cute! I like the idea of buttons, but also think about maybe a small yellow bow or flower, detachable for washing. There's so many ways to embellish, it'll make you want to sew another one. (And another one...and another one...)


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> That is really cute!
> 
> Linnette's is in the bookmarks, it's called "Vida Case". The easiest way to find something specific in the bookmarks is to use the Bookmark Search function at the top of the page.


There's a search function for the Bookmarks!!!!!!??????????!!!!!!! Oh, the hours, and hours, of wild goose chases I could have avoided; of course, I might have missed some great blogs, too.... hmmm...


2cutekidz said:


> Quick Vida Tutorial - I'll add pictures tonight.  (Photobucket is giving me fits)
> 
> Trace all pattern pieces - don't forget to add for your seam allowance (you can tape 2 pencils together for a quick way to get your extra seam allowance)  Itape my pattern pieces to a window and trace them that way onto regular paper - easy and no extra supplies are needed.
> 
> The trickiest part for me was cutting out the side panels.  I made my side pieces out of 1 fabric.  Fold your fabric right sides together and cut out your side panels.  You should now have 2 mirror image side panels.  Repeat this step for the ramaining 2.  If you want to use 2 different fabrics for your side panels, cut them out 1 at a time (or layer your 2 different fabrics)  you will need to flip your pattern so you get the mirror image. So cut 2 pieces with the pattern face up and 2 pieces with the pattern face down.
> 
> Lets get started sewing!
> 
> If you are going to applique, do it before you start putting the Vida together.
> 
> Pin the bottom of your front bodice to the (top of) middle front piece right sides together.  Stitch and finish your seam, press the seam up and topstitch. (You can add ribbon or ric-rac now if you want it)
> 
> Pin the top of your bottom front piece to the bottom of the middle front piece right side together.  (If you want to add a ruffle sandwch it between the 2 pieces).  Stitch and finish your seam, press the seam up and topstitch.  Your front piece is done!
> 
> Repeat the above steps for the back.
> 
> Take your side panel and pin it to the coordinating front side right sides together.  Stitch and finish your seam, press seam to the side and topstitch (don't press it towards the front)  Repeat for the remaining 3 side panels.
> 
> Even up your hem if needed, and finish the hem using your favorite method - bias tape, ruffle, trim, etc.  You're almost done!!
> 
> Press the strap piece right sides together, stitch down the length and one end.  Trim the corner, and turn the strap rightside out - repeat for the other strap.  Press both straps and topstitch if desired.  Set aside.
> 
> Pin your bodice lining pieces together at the sides - right sides together.  Stitch and finish the seam, press open.  Eithe hem or used a rolled hem on the bottom of the lining.  Here comes the fun part!
> 
> Iron on a little bit of interfacing at the V in on the back of the bodice and whereve your buttonholes will be. Pin your straps to your bodice - depending on where you want your buttons - front or back. Make sure you raw edgs meet up.  The straps will hang down between your bodice and the lining.  Pin your bodice lining to the bodice - right sides together.  Stitch all the way around the bodice.  Snip your corners, (I like to make small snips around the curve too.  Be careful not to cut through your stitches.)  Turn the bodice right side out and press.
> 
> Create a casing by stitching an inch down (or less depending on your elastic) from the topstitching of your middle panel. (From side seam to side seam)  Insert your elastic and secure at the side seams - repeat on the other side.  Make your buttonholes and add your buttons to the straps.  TADA!!  Your Vida is done!!
> 
> The side panel, lining and casing will make more sense after I add the pictures!





bean said:


> Hi! I'm Shelley..I love looking at all of your beautiful clothes. After reading this thread and buying some other great clothes off of esty I decided to try to teach myself to sew  Before Wednesday I think I'd only sewed on a button maybe once so this is all new to me. So here's my second project! My first is a dress but I still need to put on the buttons and am afraid to do button holes  This one I was able to do this morning and I was happy with how it turned out. I got it from a tutorial I found here:
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?



I love it; it's adorable, but I think adding some yellow would be really cute, too.


revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.


Holy moley, that's awesome!!!!!


emcreative said:


> Shannon that's so cute!!!!
> 
> 
> Okay, am I the only one who goes a little psycho when packing?  I have been "semi packing" for weeks, I started getting stuff MONTHS ago.  AND NOW WE CAN'T FREAKING FIND IT.
> 
> If it were totally my fault, fine, but the problem is that NO ONE WILL USE THEIR SHOE BOXES!  We have shelves with milk crates on them, and each milk crate contains the shoes of one kid.  The boys share a milk crate (and are obviously not big enough to put their shoes in there themselves). Well, sisters would just grab any shoes to put on brothers, (some where shoes I bought FOR the trip) and not put them back in the shoe box.  There are single shoes all over the room, in cars, etc...AND NOW I CAN'T FIND MATCHES.
> 
> Yep, I'm losing it a bit.
> 
> In the end it will be okay because they are only shoes and it's not worth being angry over, but c'mon, it's not that hard to put shoes in a box!!!!
> 
> /chant "serenity now, serenity now, serenity now"
> 
> I'm also trying to remember it's the other stresses that are getting me, too.  Going back to the vets this morning was really hard.



I'm soooooooooo glad it's not just me...


----------



## mirandag819

I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th. 

He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!! 

I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!


Now the super planned in me is starting to freak out though.... I need to book him  on our flights, try to add him to our ADRs (Which I know probably won't work since we will be going from 4 people to 5.... any suggestions there?) Try to add him to the dessert party, let the VIP tour guide know we have an extra person, and hopefully book a second room at the Poly. I decided to stay at the Poly this year instead of Shades of Green since there was a 40% military discount and since I only had to pay for 1 room instead of 2. The poly at 40% off pretty much equalled what I had been paying every year at Shades of Green for our room and my mom's room. I am not loving the added expense for a 2nd room at the Poly, but I really have my heart set on it now, and DH wants to stay there too.... so I will work it out. 

Anyhow just wanted to share my excitment, now I need to get back to planning and sewing...thankfully the flu is letting up some today.


----------



## ireland_nicole

ok, i have an announcement to make:
I have a new baby!!!  Here's a  pic:





Thanks to her, I was able to make this birthday gift for a friends 3 y/o who loves Curios George and the colors red and blue:





Finally, there were yet more financial hits in our little world, so I had to go to my happy place, and since WDW's not on the agenda at the minute, my sewing room will have to do! So I finally used the modern accents handbag pattern my mom bought me (hoping, of course, I'd make her a bag) and here's the results:





Love the pattern, love that you can use up a lot of fabric scraps of fabric ya love, didn't like the d ring idea; next time I think I'll just sew the straps directly.


----------



## littlepeppers

Need a pic of Mickey Mouse head cupcake.

I've seen a few Mickey Head Cupcakes on here.  I can't find a pic of it to use as a templet for an applique for DD.

Working on a MNSSHP reversable jumper.  I need the Mickey Cupcake for the day & I will flip the dress over at night to reveal a candy corn w/ Mickey ears.

I've got the candy corn done on orange & white gingham dress, but I can't sew the jumper until I have something for the other side.  The material for the daytime side is yellow & white polkadot.


----------



## littlepeppers

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, i have an announcement to make:
> I have a new baby!!!  Here's a  pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to her, I was able to make this birthday gift for a friends 3 y/o who loves Curios George and the colors red and blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, there were yet more financial hits in our little world, so I had to go to my happy place, and since WDW's not on the agenda at the minute, my sewing room will have to do! So I finally used the modern accents handbag pattern my mom bought me (hoping, of course, I'd make her a bag) and here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pattern, love that you can use up a lot of fabric scraps of fabric ya love, didn't like the d ring idea; next time I think I'll just sew the straps directly.



Your baby is awesome.  I might want a baby like that one day, but my real ones are costing me a fortune still.  Does that ever stop?


----------



## Jajone

Can anyone who has done a Toy Story custom please post it again? DD has decided last minute she wants a Jesse custom, but pants in August will be too hot. Any suggestions?


----------



## ireland_nicole

littlepeppers said:


> Your baby is awesome.  I might want a baby like that one day, but my real ones are costing me a fortune still.  Does that ever stop?



LOL, nope; I don't think so
FWIW, I found it on sale at Joann's for $649 and then the whole extended family went in together... I'm pretty sure I won't see a gift for the next several years; but it was worth it


----------



## karebear1

bean said:


> Hi! I'm Shelley..I love looking at all of your beautiful clothes. After reading this thread and buying some other great clothes off of esty I decided to try to teach myself to sew  Before Wednesday I think I'd only sewed on a button maybe once so this is all new to me. So here's my second project! My first is a dress but I still need to put on the buttons and am afraid to do button holes  This one I was able to do this morning and I was happy with how it turned out. I got it from a tutorial I found here:
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?




I like the idea of yellow buttons- but how about big yellow buttons along the seam between the polks dot and the zebra print? that'd be cute too!


LOVE the new belle dress.... adn the new Mickey's Philharmonic- both of these are too cute!


----------



## xdanielleax

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, i have an announcement to make:
> I have a new baby!!!  Here's a  pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to her, I was able to make this birthday gift for a friends 3 y/o who loves Curios George and the colors red and blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I am soooooooo jealous right now! LOL!!  This is the machine I want but it definitely won't happen for me for a very long time.  Curious George is really cute too!


----------



## JUJU814

revrob said:


> I'm so glad you like it!  I hope you'll feel comfortable posting pics of Emily in them - I'd love to see her!



Oh I'll definitely post pics of Emily in them!! I even showed her the pics. I'm sitting at my puter digitizing my next design set and she keeps coming back to me asking me to show her the princess dresses. 

Julie


----------



## SallyfromDE

mirandag819 said:


> I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th.
> 
> He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!!
> 
> I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!
> 
> 
> Now the super planned in me is starting to freak out though.... I need to book him  on our flights, try to add him to our ADRs (Which I know probably won't work since we will be going from 4 people to 5.... any suggestions there?) Try to add him to the dessert party, let the VIP tour guide know we have an extra person, and hopefully book a second room at the Poly. I decided to stay at the Poly this year instead of Shades of Green since there was a 40% military discount and since I only had to pay for 1 room instead of 2. The poly at 40% off pretty much equalled what I had been paying every year at Shades of Green for our room and my mom's room. I am not loving the added expense for a 2nd room at the Poly, but I really have my heart set on it now, and DH wants to stay there too.... so I will work it out.
> 
> Anyhow just wanted to share my excitment, now I need to get back to planning and sewing...thankfully the flu is letting up some today.



Mom came with me a few years ago at the last minute. It was just going to be me and Kirsta. We had all our ADRs. I had broken my foot several months before and was not allowed to wallk and spent it in a wheelchair for 7 months. I thought I'd be fine by the trip, but as it got closer, just wasn't so sure, so Mom came along. I called and couldn't get her added to anything! Went down, and check at the desk and they couldn't add her. But they told me to show up anyway and see if they could add her then. I didn't have one problem. Except I was told upfront that they didn't have room for Mickey's BBQ. So you probably won't have a problem if you can't get him added. 

When we were down another time, DBIL wore his IRAQ shirts from his tour. He had cast members ask if he served and shook his hand. He was really happy about that. We noticed he stood a little taller after the asknowledgement. Don't forget, DH can see if they have an opening to help lower the flag in the MK. I kept trying to get Sean to do that, but he kept forgetting. 

Will Disney still have the free passes for DH while your there?


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.


It's gorgeous Shannon!!!! I love this! 




ireland_nicole said:


> There's a search function for the Bookmarks!!!!!!??????????!!!!!!! Oh, the hours, and hours, of wild goose chases I could have avoided; of course, I might have missed some great blogs, too.... hmmm...
> .



  Yes, there's a little box at the top of the bookmarks page that says, "Search" !! It has saved me tons of time! That's how I generally find something! Although, finding new blogs is one of the great pleasures in my life!!  



mirandag819 said:


> I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th.
> 
> He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!!
> 
> I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!
> 
> 
> Now the super planned in me is starting to freak out though.... I need to book him  on our flights, try to add him to our ADRs (Which I know probably won't work since we will be going from 4 people to 5.... any suggestions there?) Try to add him to the dessert party, let the VIP tour guide know we have an extra person, and hopefully book a second room at the Poly. I decided to stay at the Poly this year instead of Shades of Green since there was a 40% military discount and since I only had to pay for 1 room instead of 2. The poly at 40% off pretty much equalled what I had been paying every year at Shades of Green for our room and my mom's room. I am not loving the added expense for a 2nd room at the Poly, but I really have my heart set on it now, and DH wants to stay there too.... so I will work it out.
> 
> Anyhow just wanted to share my excitment, now I need to get back to planning and sewing...thankfully the flu is letting up some today.



I am SO happy for you!!! I'm just crying! I know your daughter is going to be over the moon!!!

Like Sally just said, I would just show up with your husband, especially if he has on his uniform or something indicating he is serving!  When we went on our big family vacation when Lydia was 1, we had ADRs at CRT. My Mom and Dad didn't want to go with us, so we didn't put them on. But, then at the last minute, Mom decided she really did want to go, so we just showed up with them and they got us in. 



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, i have an announcement to make:
> I have a new baby!!!  Here's a  pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to her, I was able to make this birthday gift for a friends 3 y/o who loves Curios George and the colors red and blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, there were yet more financial hits in our little world, so I had to go to my happy place, and since WDW's not on the agenda at the minute, my sewing room will have to do! So I finally used the modern accents handbag pattern my mom bought me (hoping, of course, I'd make her a bag) and here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pattern, love that you can use up a lot of fabric scraps of fabric ya love, didn't like the d ring idea; next time I think I'll just sew the straps directly.




OOOOH!!!! What size hoop does she have?? I wish I had something bigger than 4X4! 

I love the Curious George outfit! WHERE did you find that material!!

And the purse is really great, I like those fabrics! 


littlepeppers said:


> Need a pic of Mickey Mouse head cupcake.
> 
> I've seen a few Mickey Head Cupcakes on here.  I can't find a pic of it to use as a templet for an applique for DD.
> 
> Working on a MNSSHP reversable jumper.  I need the Mickey Cupcake for the day & I will flip the dress over at night to reveal a candy corn w/ Mickey ears.
> 
> I've got the candy corn done on orange & white gingham dress, but I can't sew the jumper until I have something for the other side.  The material for the daytime side is yellow & white polkadot.


If you have an embroidery machine, Heathersue sells the design on Etsy.



Jajone said:


> Can anyone who has done a Toy Story custom please post it again? DD has decided last minute she wants a Jesse custom, but pants in August will be too hot. Any suggestions?



How about a jean skirt instead of pants? You could put some cow print material on the front of it to look more like Jessie's pants.


----------



## ncmomof2

mirandag819 said:


> I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th.
> 
> He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!!
> 
> I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!
> 
> 
> Now the super planned in me is starting to freak out though.... I need to book him  on our flights, try to add him to our ADRs (Which I know probably won't work since we will be going from 4 people to 5.... any suggestions there?) Try to add him to the dessert party, let the VIP tour guide know we have an extra person, and hopefully book a second room at the Poly. I decided to stay at the Poly this year instead of Shades of Green since there was a 40% military discount and since I only had to pay for 1 room instead of 2. The poly at 40% off pretty much equalled what I had been paying every year at Shades of Green for our room and my mom's room. I am not loving the added expense for a 2nd room at the Poly, but I really have my heart set on it now, and DH wants to stay there too.... so I will work it out.
> 
> Anyhow just wanted to share my excitment, now I need to get back to planning and sewing...thankfully the flu is letting up some today.



I would call dining and explain the situation before giving them any info on you.  I would hope they would make it work.  If not, just show up and I bet they make room.  I am so happy it is working out!


----------



## twob4him

LisaZoe said:


> I am very surprised there isn't a sew-a-long already online but I can't find one either. I need a Vida 'fix' so I'll get photos the next time I make one. I can't promise it will be soon but at least I'll have photos as a starting point if no one can find an existing tutorial.



I know it wasn't the one you were looking for but Trillium has a free several part "Feliz" tutorial. Just go down the bottom right side under "Freebies" and you can see the tutes. I was looking to see if she had a Vida tute for whoever was asking...but I didnt see one....did you google Vida Tutorial???
http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/03/tree-peonies.html


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mirandag819 said:


> I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th.
> 
> He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!!
> 
> I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!
> 
> 
> Now the super planned in me is starting to freak out though.... I need to book him  on our flights, try to add him to our ADRs (Which I know probably won't work since we will be going from 4 people to 5.... any suggestions there?) Try to add him to the dessert party, let the VIP tour guide know we have an extra person, and hopefully book a second room at the Poly. I decided to stay at the Poly this year instead of Shades of Green since there was a 40% military discount and since I only had to pay for 1 room instead of 2. The poly at 40% off pretty much equalled what I had been paying every year at Shades of Green for our room and my mom's room. I am not loving the added expense for a 2nd room at the Poly, but I really have my heart set on it now, and DH wants to stay there too.... so I will work it out.
> 
> Anyhow just wanted to share my excitment, now I need to get back to planning and sewing...thankfully the flu is letting up some today.



Yeah that is so awesome!!!!!  Ia m so happy for you.  I agree, I would show up and explain the situation.  i am sure they will accomodate if possible.



ireland_nicole said:


> LOL, nope; I don't think so
> FWIW, I found it on sale at Joann's for $649 and then the whole extended family went in together... I'm pretty sure I won't see a gift for the next several years; but it was worth it



When did you get that?   Is that the one with the usb port?  If so, I have been eyeing that one up for a while on HSN but that price is awesome.  How do you like it?  DO you know if you can do a word all at the same time, like a name and not have to do each letter individually?  I know this might be a dumb question but I am new to the embroidery world.


----------



## LisaZoe

twob4him said:


> I know it wasn't the one you were looking for but Trillium has a free several part "Feliz" tutorial. Just go down the bottom right side under "Freebies" and you can see the tutes. I was looking to see if she had a Vida tute for whoever was asking...but I didnt see one....did you google Vida Tutorial???
> http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/03/tree-peonies.html



Yes, I tried several variations of a google search, including _vida tutorial_, _vida sew-a-long _plus just scanning through a search for _vida dress_. Lots of examples of the completed dress but no tutorials.  With Linette's photos and Leslie's instructions, I think this should be covered pretty well now.


----------



## twob4him

mirandag819 said:


> I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th.
> 
> He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!!
> 
> I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!
> 
> 
> Now the super planned in me is starting to freak out though.... I need to book him  on our flights, try to add him to our ADRs (Which I know probably won't work since we will be going from 4 people to 5.... any suggestions there?) Try to add him to the dessert party, let the VIP tour guide know we have an extra person, and hopefully book a second room at the Poly. I decided to stay at the Poly this year instead of Shades of Green since there was a 40% military discount and since I only had to pay for 1 room instead of 2. The poly at 40% off pretty much equalled what I had been paying every year at Shades of Green for our room and my mom's room. I am not loving the added expense for a 2nd room at the Poly, but I really have my heart set on it now, and DH wants to stay there too.... so I will work it out.
> 
> Anyhow just wanted to share my excitment, now I need to get back to planning and sewing...thankfully the flu is letting up some today.


Glad the flu is letting up for you....poor thing!! 

I am sooo happy your DH can make it now...I am SURE if you explain the situation to disney dining they can make room for you! Also I think the Poly rooms can hold 5 cause I stayed there once with my mom and sister and 2 kids. You might want to check that before paying for a second room...
Also, wasn't you who was going to have DH surprise your DD by standing in front of the castle when you arrived????  Just the thought of that gets me to crying....maybe I mixed you up with someone else. 



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, i have an announcement to make:
> I have a new baby!!!  Here's a  pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to her, I was able to make this birthday gift for a friends 3 y/o who loves Curios George and the colors red and blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pattern, love that you can use up a lot of fabric scraps of fabric ya love, didn't like the d ring idea; next time I think I'll just sew the straps directly.


Congratulations  on your new baby!!! It looks really fancy!!! I love your curious george outfit and pretty purse!!! Great job!!! 



bean said:


> Hi! I'm Shelley..I love looking at all of your beautiful clothes. After reading this thread and buying some other great clothes off of esty I decided to try to teach myself to sew  Before Wednesday I think I'd only sewed on a button maybe once so this is all new to me. So here's my second project! My first is a dress but I still need to put on the buttons and am afraid to do button holes  This one I was able to do this morning and I was happy with how it turned out. I got it from a tutorial I found here:
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?



Wow...you just whipped that up?? Great job!!! I love the zebra contrast on the bottom.....have we sucked you in yet???????



revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.


OOHHHH its so pretty!!! Megan is going to LOVE it!!!



emcreative said:


> Shannon that's so cute!!!!
> 
> 
> Okay, am I the only one who goes a little psycho when packing?  I have been "semi packing" for weeks, I started getting stuff MONTHS ago.  AND NOW WE CAN'T FREAKING FIND IT.
> 
> If it were totally my fault, fine, but the problem is that NO ONE WILL USE THEIR SHOE BOXES!  We have shelves with milk crates on them, and each milk crate contains the shoes of one kid.  The boys share a milk crate (and are obviously not big enough to put their shoes in there themselves). Well, sisters would just grab any shoes to put on brothers, (some where shoes I bought FOR the trip) and not put them back in the shoe box.  There are single shoes all over the room, in cars, etc...AND NOW I CAN'T FIND MATCHES.
> 
> Yep, I'm losing it a bit.
> 
> In the end it will be okay because they are only shoes and it's not worth being angry over, but c'mon, it's not that hard to put shoes in a box!!!!
> 
> /chant "serenity now, serenity now, serenity now"
> 
> I'm also trying to remember it's the other stresses that are getting me, too.  Going back to the vets this morning was really hard.


and today say...two days, two days, two days!!!  


Sorry about the packing! I pack the weekend before. This time will be interesting since DH thinks the girls are just going to have a carry on. You know those little overnight rolling kid suitcases??? Yaaaa.....like I can fit 20 customs in there  I need plan B and I havent even thought about shoes....ack!!!


----------



## mirandag819

twob4him said:


> Glad the flu is letting up for you....poor thing!!
> 
> I am sooo happy your DH can make it now...I am SURE if you explain the situation to disney dining they can make room for you! Also I think the Poly rooms can hold 5 cause I stayed there once with my mom and sister and 2 kids. You might want to check that before paying for a second room...
> Also, wasn't you who was going to have DH surprise your DD by standing in front of the castle when you arrived????  Just the thought of that gets me to crying....maybe I mixed you up with someone else.



Yeah the Poly can hold 5, Shades of Green can too.... but even though my husband likes my mom and sister, and doesn't mind them being on vacation with us, he would never want to share a room with them. One.... it is just too tough for all of us to get ready at the same time, two he liked to be able to have his space when we come back to the room in the evenings, and three  we will probably let Taylor sleep in my mom's  room at least a night or two like we did last year when she was fussing for mimi or we went out for a little while after the parks (after all I haven't seen him in 9 months...we will want a little alone time). I am still trying to decide if we should switch to Shades of Green (or convince my mom and sister they want to stay there again hehe evil laugh), or just pay for a 2nd room at the Poly. 

That was me..... originally he was going to try and show up on her bday and surprise her at the castle, but now he will be home 5 days before our trip, so he will be flying there with us. Not as much of a surprise factor, but it makes it a little easier to not have to pack for him and take his suitcases with us.... plus we get to see him sooner.... only a little over 3 weeks YAY!


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> That was me..... originally he was going to try and show up on her bday and surprise her at the castle, but now he will be home 5 days before our trip, so he will be flying there with us. Not as much of a surprise factor, but it makes it a little easier to not have to pack for him and take his suitcases with us.... plus we get to see him sooner.... only a little over 3 weeks YAY!




If you want to still make it a surprise, how about this variation of what we did for my middle daughter when her puppy, Holly arrived from Texas (her note was from Santa):

Don't tell her Daddy is coming early.  Then, the morning he is supposed to arrive, have a letter waiting for her from Mickey Mouse.  Have it say that Mickey has a super special secret surprise that he wants her to bring to Disney with her.  Since she is now Mickey's (or hey, pick whatever character you want) special friend, he only trusts HER to go get the surprise and bring it with her to Disney.  Yay, when she gets to the airport the surprise is Daddy!

Lizzie was a little older so we included a map (which actually took her to the airport!)  She didn't know Eric (then my fiance) would be there.  Holly was just a tiny puppy so she was still in the carrier.  Then Eric gave her a letter from Santa saying the special delivery he needed help with was actually a present FOR HER...and she opened the carrier to find her puppy!


----------



## Mirb1214

revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.



So Pretty!


----------



## jeniamt

Been lurking a lot but am like 30 pages behind.  What happened to Lynette?

Amazing stuff, as usual, posted recently!!!




LisaZoe said:


> Yes, I tried several variations of a google search, including _vida tutorial_, _vida sew-a-long _plus just scanning through a search for _vida dress_. Lots of examples of the completed dress but no tutorials.  With Linette's photos and Leslie's instructions, I think this should be covered pretty well now.



I've started one as well but just haven't had time to work on it.  Hopefully between you, 2cutekidz, and myself we'll have it covered


----------



## sheridee32

SallyfromDE said:


> Mom came with me a few years ago at the last minute. It was just going to be me and Kirsta. We had all our ADRs. I had broken my foot several months before and was not allowed to wallk and spent it in a wheelchair for 7 months. I thought I'd be fine by the trip, but as it got closer, just wasn't so sure, so Mom came along. I called and couldn't get her added to anything! Went down, and check at the desk and they couldn't add her. But they told me to show up anyway and see if they could add her then. I didn't have one problem. Except I was told upfront that they didn't have room for Mickey's BBQ. So you probably won't have a problem if you can't get him added.
> 
> When we were down another time, DBIL wore his IRAQ shirts from his tour. He had cast members ask if he served and shook his hand. He was really happy about that. We noticed he stood a little taller after the asknowledgement. Don't forget, DH can see if they have an opening to help lower the flag in the MK. I kept trying to get Sean to do that, but he kept forgetting.
> 
> Will Disney still have the free passes for DH while your there?



my husband was picked in 2005 to do the flag lowering at magic kingdom it is very moving if you are any part of the military even if it is just a family member. they gave him a pin a photo with the flag and a certificate and they rell where you served or did at the time you just go to city hall when you get to the park my daughter works for disney  and at the time she was working at magic kingdom and she had told one of her supervisors that her dad had served in afghanastan and when we got there that year they suprised her and asked if he would do the flag ceremony we also got picked to be grand marshalls in the afternoon parade


----------



## 3huskymom

emcreative said:


> Odd OT Question:
> 
> Is anyone here a Labor/Delivery or NICU nurse, or related to one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe this is my last day before our trip? I took the pets this morning to be boarded at the vet (sad to go back after recent events).   We decided since our flight left at 7am on Monday (we'd have to leave our house at 2:30 am to get there in time to check in, etc) we would drive down tomorrow afternoon and stay at a local hotel.  I'm hoping all the swimming there will wear the kids out so they will sleep before we leave! They won't find out until tonight, though.  We've been doing a countdown calendar- every day they pull off has a Disney character on the back side.  Some of them are "bonus" days- we've had an ice cream trip, dinner out to Bob Evans (the kids' favorite), going to see Harry Potter, Mickey Pedicure day, and now we're to the last too- letting them know they are getting their own spending money, and that we're leaving a day early and staying at a hotel.
> 
> Where has all the time gone?!?!



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

troijka said:


> WOW!!! I LOVE IT!!! Permissiojn to CASE?  Permission to CASE?  Can someone please post those drawings?  I remeber seeing them earlier in the thread, but I want to save them to my hard drive.
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GO ahead and case! I think the pics are back around page 39-41 of this thread.


----------



## sheridee32

here are few things i created for a friends grandkids
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






the mickey is one of the first hand pieced ones i have done i usually do everything on my embroidery machine


----------



## LisaZoe

OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas. 



jeniamt said:


> I've started one as well but just haven't had time to work on it.  Hopefully between you, 2cutekidz, and myself we'll have it covered



I have the instructions written now I just need to get photos next time I make a dress. I decided to try doing a blog (again) but this time I'll focus on tutorials and tips. I can do those pretty well but I struggle to do more 'personal' posts... which is why I ended up abandoning my 2 previous blog attempts.


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> Oh I'll definitely post pics of Emily in them!! I even showed her the pics. I'm sitting at my puter digitizing my next design set and she keeps coming back to me asking me to show her the princess dresses.
> 
> Julie



That is so sweet!  You just made my day!




sheridee32 said:


> here are few things i created for a friends grandkids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mickey is one of the first hand pieced ones i have done i usually do everything on my embroidery machine



WOW!  That is amazing work!  Love the Mickey!



LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.
> 
> I have the instructions written now I just need to get photos next time I make a dress. I decided to try doing a blog (again) but this time I'll focus on tutorials and tips. I can do those pretty well but I struggle to do more 'personal' posts... which is why I ended up abandoning my 2 previous blog attempts.



I live in Texas, and I have lived here just about all of my life (except when I was away at college).  I am familiar with the halloween poem.  I thought everyone was, but I don't know for certain.

When you get your blog up, please let us know the link!  I'd love to check it out!


----------



## 2cutekidz

I don't think it's a regional thing - I know it too  You should have posted your Vida instructions!  They'd probably be much easier to understand than mine!  I did mine sitting here off the top of my head, so I'm hoping I didn't skip any steps!


----------



## sheridee32

HeatherSue said:


> That is really cute, Wendy!  I'm sure she's going to love it!
> 
> 
> WOW!!! That is SO cool!!!  I had requests to digitize those designs, but I didn't have the the time!  But, I wish I had!  I would go for black bias tape.



heather when are you going to disney


----------



## disneylovinfamily

LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.



Lived in Baltimore, MD and York, PA and I know it too.  I am sure it is an all over phrase.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## karamat

MaeB said:


> Complete newbie, non-Disney related sewing question!
> 
> Ok, so a year and a bit ago my mom passed away.  I have a bag full of her old clothes and I want to make something with it. (I just sorted through it for colours and I have far less than I thought I did.  I originally wanted to make something for my dad, my brother, and myself.)  Anyway,  I know almost nothing about sewing. I have sewn in the past...when I was like 10 maybe?
> 
> My problem is this:  I have about 80% knit, tshirt-like fabric, and 20% denim.  I know denim works well for rag quilts, but I also know knits are a pain to sew with. (My mom made me a quilt with my old clothes a few years back and was constantly cursing the knits!)
> 
> What would you all recommend I do?  Would the knits be a huge pain to work with?  SHould I use some kind of stabilizer? Knits wouldn't make a good rag quilt, right?    Please help!



My mother just completed 2 Memory Quilts for a lady from her church who lost her daughter (mid-20's) in a car accident.  They turned out so wonderful!  They lady gave my mother boxes of clothes of all type... skirts, dress, tshirts, sweatshirts... probably a piece of anything wearable you can imagine.  My mom experimented with all types of stablizers and found ones to work with even the flimsiest fabric.

I would suggest looking at your local fabric store for stablizers (my mom got hers at JoAnn and Hancock) and give it a try.

That reminds me that I have a t-shirt quilt to finish for my DH.  Maybe I get it done by his birthday in September.


----------



## revrob

I need help!  Does anyone know of a font that looks like letters that have been written in pixie dust?  Or stars?  I need to add some lettering to a tinkerbell design but I'm having difficulty finding a font.


----------



## tricia

bean said:


> Hi! I'm Shelley..I love looking at all of your beautiful clothes. After reading this thread and buying some other great clothes off of esty I decided to try to teach myself to sew  Before Wednesday I think I'd only sewed on a button maybe once so this is all new to me. So here's my second project! My first is a dress but I still need to put on the buttons and am afraid to do button holes  This one I was able to do this morning and I was happy with how it turned out. I got it from a tutorial I found here:
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?



Good job.  I agree with everyone else in that a bit of yellow would make the whole outfit pop.




revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.



Awesome.



mirandag819 said:


> I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th.
> 
> He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!!
> 
> I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!
> 
> 
> Now the super planned in me is starting to freak out though.... I need to book him  on our flights, try to add him to our ADRs (Which I know probably won't work since we will be going from 4 people to 5.... any suggestions there?) Try to add him to the dessert party, let the VIP tour guide know we have an extra person, and hopefully book a second room at the Poly. I decided to stay at the Poly this year instead of Shades of Green since there was a 40% military discount and since I only had to pay for 1 room instead of 2. The poly at 40% off pretty much equalled what I had been paying every year at Shades of Green for our room and my mom's room. I am not loving the added expense for a 2nd room at the Poly, but I really have my heart set on it now, and DH wants to stay there too.... so I will work it out.
> 
> Anyhow just wanted to share my excitment, now I need to get back to planning and sewing...thankfully the flu is letting up some today.



That is great. 



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, i have an announcement to make:
> I have a new baby!!!  Here's a  pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to her, I was able to make this birthday gift for a friends 3 y/o who loves Curios George and the colors red and blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, there were yet more financial hits in our little world, so I had to go to my happy place, and since WDW's not on the agenda at the minute, my sewing room will have to do! So I finally used the modern accents handbag pattern my mom bought me (hoping, of course, I'd make her a bag) and here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pattern, love that you can use up a lot of fabric scraps of fabric ya love, didn't like the d ring idea; next time I think I'll just sew the straps directly.



Great looking baby.  Congratulations.  Love the colours on the purse.



sheridee32 said:


> here are few things i created for a friends grandkids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mickey is one of the first hand pieced ones i have done i usually do everything on my embroidery machine



Great stuff.  Love how colourful the Ariel dress is.



LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the instructions written now I just need to get photos next time I make a dress. I decided to try doing a blog (again) but this time I'll focus on tutorials and tips. I can do those pretty well but I struggle to do more 'personal' posts... which is why I ended up abandoning my 2 previous blog attempts.



Well, we are familiar with that poem up here too.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Can someone post that you tube video link again of that family on their vacation lip syncing to that song?  I tried the search function but can't find it.


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> I live in Texas, and I have lived here just about all of my life (except when I was away at college).  I am familiar with the halloween poem.  I thought everyone was, but I don't know for certain.





2cutekidz said:


> I don't think it's a regional thing - I know it too





disneylovinfamily said:


> Lived in Baltimore, MD and York, PA and I know it too.  I am sure it is an all over phrase.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.



Great, thanks ladies. I was really hoping it is something that wouldn't make most people go .  I've sketched out an applique pattern for the front and back panels of a Vida. The dress will be Halloween themed and I wanted to be sure I wasn't adding text that wouldn't make sense to enough people.


----------



## Stephres

LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.



If you don't
I don't care
I'll pull down your underwear!


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> I need help!  Does anyone know of a font that looks like letters that have been written in pixie dust?  Or stars?  I need to add some lettering to a tinkerbell design but I'm having difficulty finding a font.



Here are some free "star" fonts:

http://www.fontspace.com/category/stars

"Kingsthings Willow" is pretty cute!


----------



## teresajoy

twob4him said:


> Sorry about the packing! I pack the weekend before. This time will be interesting since DH thinks the girls are just going to have a carry on. You know those little overnight rolling kid suitcases??? Yaaaa.....like I can fit 20 customs in there  I need plan B and I havent even thought about shoes....ack!!! [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Buy bigger carryons Cathy! 



sheridee32 said:


> here are few things i created for a friends grandkids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mickey is one of the first hand pieced ones i have done i usually do everything on my embroidery machine



Those are adorable!! I love the Ariel! 



sheridee32 said:


> heather when are you going to disney


October 3-10, she copied me! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can someone post that you tube video link again of that family on their vacation lip syncing to that song?  I tried the search function but can't find it.


Here you go!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLOJ9HMkgAE

If you search youtube, the guys name is Brutewolf


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> It's gorgeous Shannon!!!! I love this!
> 
> Yes, there's a little box at the top of the bookmarks page that says, "Search" !! It has saved me tons of time! That's how I generally find something! Although, finding new blogs is one of the great pleasures in my life!!
> 
> 
> OOOOH!!!! What size hoop does she have?? I wish I had something bigger than 4X4!
> 
> I love the Curious George outfit! WHERE did you find that material!!
> 
> And the purse is really great, I like those fabrics!
> 
> .



Yes, she is a 5x7; not huge, but it seems like the price goes up to over $2000 when you get bigger than that.  I figure anything bigger I can just do by hand.  Thanks for your compliments on George, I got the fabric for the easy fits at Joann's.  They have it online if the store is out of stock.

Thanks everyone for your comments!  I appreciate them!


disneylovinfamily said:


> Yeah that is so awesome!!!!!  Ia m so happy for you.  I agree, I would show up and explain the situation.  i am sure they will accomodate if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you get that?   Is that the one with the usb port?  If so, I have been eyeing that one up for a while on HSN but that price is awesome.  How do you like it?  DO you know if you can do a word all at the same time, like a name and not have to do each letter individually?  I know this might be a dumb question but I am new to the embroidery world.



Yes, it's the one with the USB port, the same one that Miranda has, in fact, she was my inspiration to "need" it, and to be happy getting that one now vs. waiting another year or more to try to afford a bigger hoop one.  It has 6 fonts already in the machine, and those you can easily make words all at once.  However, without digitizing software, you have to do imported fonts one letter at a time- or find a friend who has digitizing software and pay them to do it for you


sheridee32 said:


> here are few things i created for a friends grandkids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mickey is one of the first hand pieced ones i have done i usually do everything on my embroidery machine



These are wonderful!  I love them both, but that Ariel Vida is just calling my name!



LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the instructions written now I just need to get photos next time I make a dress. I decided to try doing a blog (again) but this time I'll focus on tutorials and tips. I can do those pretty well but I struggle to do more 'personal' posts... which is why I ended up abandoning my 2 previous blog attempts.



I know I'm late to the party, but I've lived in Ill, FL, TX, TN, NC, CA and they knew that rhyme all those places.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.




We said this all of the time!!!  I think it's a great fun Halloween idea!


----------



## sheridee32

ireland_nicole said:


> Yes, she is a 5x7; not huge, but it seems like the price goes up to over $2000 when you get bigger than that.  I figure anything bigger I can just do by hand.  Thanks for your compliments on George, I got the fabric for the easy fits at Joann's.  They have it online if the store is out of stock.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your comments!  I appreciate them!
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the one with the USB port, the same one that Miranda has, in fact, she was my inspiration to "need" it, and to be happy getting that one now vs. waiting another year or more to try to afford a bigger hoop one.  It has 6 fonts already in the machine, and those you can easily make words all at once.  However, without digitizing software, you have to do imported fonts one letter at a time- or find a friend who has digitizing software and pay them to do it for you
> 
> 
> These are wonderful!  I love them both, but that Ariel Vida is just calling my name!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm late to the party, but I've lived in Ill, FL, TX, TN, NC, CA and they knew that rhyme all those places.



i went to dallas today and got to see the new brother that is 8000.00 it is litterally gold i just sat and drooled my granddaughter said she thought we might need to leave when she heard the price


----------



## NaeNae

I don't know if anyone is in the market for an embroidery machine but I received an email today from a website that has the Brother PE700 for $599.  If anyone is interested in the website just let me know.


----------



## mirandag819

NaeNae said:


> I don't know if anyone is in the market for an embroidery machine but I received an email today from a website that has the Brother PE700 for $599.  If anyone is interested in the website just let me know.



Just FYI.... The PE700 doesn't have a USB port so you would need PED basic too if you want to upload, I think that is the only big difference between the PE700 II and the PE 700. There is a 15% off discount code for HSN.com, and if you use any reward site you can get 3% cashback for clicking through their link to HSN...I think once you add PED to the PE700 it would actually be cheaper to get the 700II with a discount code.... I am an accountant but I have the flu so my math might be a little fuzzy today.


----------



## JUJU814

disneylovinfamily said:


> Lived in Baltimore, MD and York, PA and I know it too.  I am sure it is an all over phrase.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.



Mass and NH...very well known here too!


----------



## troijka

mirandag819 said:


> Just FYI.... The PE700 doesn't have a USB port so you would need PED basic too if you want to upload, I think that is the only big difference between the PE700 II and the PE 700. There is a 15% off discount code for HSN.com, and if you use any reward site you can get 3% cashback for clicking through their link to HSN...I think once you add PED to the PE700 it would actually be cheaper to get the 700II with a discount code.... I am an accountant but I have the flu so my math might be a little fuzzy today.



Hi!  I just ordered the brother from hsn today

Can you please share the discount code...maybe I can add it to my order.

Thanks,
Christi


----------



## Tinka_Belle

LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.


I learned that when I lived in Arkansas as a child. I heard it when I lived in Las Vegas and I have heard it living here in Louisiana. That should cover a big part of the lower US.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.



We all know it up here, so I'm pretty sure it's not regional.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> I learned that when I lived in Arkansas as a child. I heard it when I lived in Las Vegas and I have heard it living here in Louisiana. That should cover a big part of the lower US.




Yep, know it in MI!


----------



## bentleygirl22

hello Everyone, 
Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again... 

We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...

Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....

Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..





The BAck..






Alexis Twirling around...















she just kept twirling and twirling!!










once I do the top stich on the ruffle the ruffle will not pop up like its doing...

Thanks for letting me share.. 

Next will be our Magic kingdom Outfit!!

~Amanda


----------



## 3huskymom

bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..



Welcome! Very cute AK outfit! Your daughter looks like she loves it!


----------



## emcreative

Well ladies, it's my last posting before we leave!  We are going to head out tomorrow and stay at a hotel by the airport since our flight leaves so early Monday morning. I have to say thanks again to so many of you who helped out to make this trip super special!!!

Y'all take care of each other, now!  If anything comes up I need to know about, Melissa (mommyof3princess) knows how to text me!   Maybe I can even get her to post a pic or two for me (hmm...how will I get the Phin and Ferb heads on the babies if I use my cellphone cam?...)

Love ya!
Marah


----------



## NaeNae

emcreative said:


> Well ladies, it's my last posting before we leave!  We are going to head out tomorrow and stay at a hotel by the airport since our flight leaves so early Monday morning. I have to say thanks again to so many of you who helped out to make this trip super special!!!
> 
> Y'all take care of each other, now!  If anything comes up I need to know about, Melissa (mommyof3princess) knows how to text me!   Maybe I can even get her to post a pic or two for me (hmm...how will I get the Phin and Ferb heads on the babies if I use my cellphone cam?...)
> 
> Love ya!
> Marah



Have a great trip and take lots of pictures.  Soon we'll be able to see all of your kiddos and how much they enjoyed DW.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Well ladies, it's my last posting before we leave!  We are going to head out tomorrow and stay at a hotel by the airport since our flight leaves so early Monday morning. I have to say thanks again to so many of you who helped out to make this trip super special!!!
> 
> Y'all take care of each other, now!  If anything comes up I need to know about, Melissa (mommyof3princess) knows how to text me!   Maybe I can even get her to post a pic or two for me (hmm...how will I get the Phin and Ferb heads on the babies if I use my cellphone cam?...)
> 
> Love ya!
> Marah



Have a wonderful trip! I can't wait until the adoption is final and you can show us lots of pictures from your trip!!!


----------



## kimmylaj

mirandag819 said:


> I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th.
> 
> He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!!
> 
> I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!
> 
> 
> Now the super planned in me is starting to freak out though.... I need to book him  on our flights, try to add him to our ADRs (Which I know probably won't work since we will be going from 4 people to 5.... any suggestions there?) Try to add him to the dessert party, let the VIP tour guide know we have an extra person, and hopefully book a second room at the Poly. I decided to stay at the Poly this year instead of Shades of Green since there was a 40% military discount and since I only had to pay for 1 room instead of 2. The poly at 40% off pretty much equalled what I had been paying every year at Shades of Green for our room and my mom's room. I am not loving the added expense for a 2nd room at the Poly, but I really have my heart set on it now, and DH wants to stay there too.... so I will work it out.
> 
> Anyhow just wanted to share my excitment, now I need to get back to planning and sewing...thankfully the flu is letting up some today.


everyone elses advice worked for us too, we called they said no, we showed up and went from 8 to 9 people and it was no problem at all. good luck and i am so happy that you will all be together at the happiest place on earth



LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the instructions written now I just need to get photos next time I make a dress. I decided to try doing a blog (again) but this time I'll focus on tutorials and tips. I can do those pretty well but I struggle to do more 'personal' posts... which is why I ended up abandoning my 2 previous blog attempts.


yep we know it in ny too


emcreative said:


> Well ladies, it's my last posting before we leave!  We are going to head out tomorrow and stay at a hotel by the airport since our flight leaves so early Monday morning. I have to say thanks again to so many of you who helped out to make this trip super special!!!
> 
> Y'all take care of each other, now!  If anything comes up I need to know about, Melissa (mommyof3princess) knows how to text me!   Maybe I can even get her to post a pic or two for me (hmm...how will I get the Phin and Ferb heads on the babies if I use my cellphone cam?...)
> 
> Love ya!
> Marah


have a wonderful trip


----------



## minnie2

bean said:


> Hi! I'm Shelley..I love looking at all of your beautiful clothes. After reading this thread and buying some other great clothes off of esty I decided to try to teach myself to sew  Before Wednesday I think I'd only sewed on a button maybe once so this is all new to me. So here's my second project! My first is a dress but I still need to put on the buttons and am afraid to do button holes  This one I was able to do this morning and I was happy with how it turned out. I got it from a tutorial I found here:
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?


Great job!  I love the idea of adding yellow to it.



revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.


Shannon Belle looks wonderful!


revrob said:


> I'm so glad you like it!  I hope you'll feel comfortable posting pics of Emily in them - I'd love to see her!
> 
> There are times that I sew faster than others.  This base pattern (the Simply Sweet) really stitches up very quickly and easily.  I've stitched this pattern a LOT!  Have I mentioned that I LOVE CARLA C!  Seriously, I don't even use the instructions for this pattern any more.  I've got it down.  that really helps.  It takes more time figuring out the little extras that I add than it does to stitch the pattern.  Once I've stitched the sample (like the Belle & Ariel that I've just posted), and figured out the details, it really is pretty quick to stitch it out again.


Love Carla C!  I have recently taught 2 new people how to sew and I always suggest her SS or her peasant top!  Both are adorable fast easy and best of all help boost your confidence if you are a beginner.  I love that I can whip one up pretty fast now


revrob said:


> funny you say that!  After I finish up the princesses in the sundress version of the "Princess in July" collection, I'm hoping to start a shorts (and/or capri) collection.  I was kinda wondering if I should do them at the same time that I'm bringing out each princess, but I think I'll finish sundresses first.


Great idea Shannon to do shorts. capris!  


mirandag819 said:


> I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th.
> 
> He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!!
> 
> I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!
> 
> 
> Now the super planned in me is starting to freak out though.... I need to book him  on our flights, try to add him to our ADRs (Which I know probably won't work since we will be going from 4 people to 5.... any suggestions there?) Try to add him to the dessert party, let the VIP tour guide know we have an extra person, and hopefully book a second room at the Poly. I decided to stay at the Poly this year instead of Shades of Green since there was a 40% military discount and since I only had to pay for 1 room instead of 2. The poly at 40% off pretty much equalled what I had been paying every year at Shades of Green for our room and my mom's room. I am not loving the added expense for a 2nd room at the Poly, but I really have my heart set on it now, and DH wants to stay there too.... so I will work it out.
> 
> Anyhow just wanted to share my excitment, now I need to get back to planning and sewing...thankfully the flu is letting up some today.


That is wonderful news!!!!!  I am so thrilled for you guys!
Personally I would call and explain your situation and hopefully they can gt him in on your ressies and if not just show up with him and try to get him in.  


ireland_nicole said:


> ok, i have an announcement to make:
> I have a new baby!!!  Here's a  pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to her, I was able to make this birthday gift for a friends 3 y/o who loves Curios George and the colors red and blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, there were yet more financial hits in our little world, so I had to go to my happy place, and since WDW's not on the agenda at the minute, my sewing room will have to do! So I finally used the modern accents handbag pattern my mom bought me (hoping, of course, I'd make her a bag) and here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pattern, love that you can use up a lot of fabric scraps of fabric ya love, didn't like the d ring idea; next time I think I'll just sew the straps directly.


Congrats on the new baby.
The purse and the CG outfit are great.



sheridee32 said:


> here are few things i created for a friends grandkids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mickey is one of the first hand pieced ones i have done i usually do everything on my embroidery machine


nice job.


bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once I do the top stich on the ruffle the ruffle will not pop up like its doing...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> Next will be our Magic kingdom Outfit!!
> 
> ~Amanda


So cute!  You DD looks like she really loves it!



emcreative said:


> Well ladies, it's my last posting before we leave!  We are going to head out tomorrow and stay at a hotel by the airport since our flight leaves so early Monday morning. I have to say thanks again to so many of you who helped out to make this trip super special!!!
> 
> Y'all take care of each other, now!  If anything comes up I need to know about, Melissa (mommyof3princess) knows how to text me!   Maybe I can even get her to post a pic or two for me (hmm...how will I get the Phin and Ferb heads on the babies if I use my cellphone cam?...)
> 
> Love ya!
> Marah


Have fun!


----------



## twob4him

LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the instructions written now I just need to get photos next time I make a dress. I decided to try doing a blog (again) but this time I'll focus on tutorials and tips. I can do those pretty well but I struggle to do more 'personal' posts... which is why I ended up abandoning my 2 previous blog attempts.


Maryland and New Jersey here...yup...we say that too....lately I have been saying "Liar Liar Pants on Fire" to my 4 yr old who won't fess up to her wrong doings...lol...that would make an interesting custom 

OHHHHH LISA...please post a link to your blog.....I loves me some blogs with tutorials!!!! 



Stephres said:


> If you don't
> I don't care
> I'll pull down your underwear!


 oh great, you even know the 2nd verse! 


bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BAck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> Next will be our Magic kingdom Outfit!!
> 
> ~Amanda


Welcome Amanda!!!!  I love your AK outfit...and your dd is adorable twirling around in it....she is so glad mamma is back to sewing!!! I can understand the burnout from sewing for others...thats why I wont sell myself...I am afraid it would ruin all the fun! This thread is addicting so hopefully we will completely suck you in! Start rebuilding that stash!!! 



emcreative said:


> Well ladies, it's my last posting before we leave!  We are going to head out tomorrow and stay at a hotel by the airport since our flight leaves so early Monday morning. I have to say thanks again to so many of you who helped out to make this trip super special!!!
> 
> Y'all take care of each other, now!  If anything comes up I need to know about, Melissa (mommyof3princess) knows how to text me!   Maybe I can even get her to post a pic or two for me (hmm...how will I get the Phin and Ferb heads on the babies if I use my cellphone cam?...)
> 
> Love ya!
> Marah



Marah you forgot one thing............to sleep tonight...it was 1 am when you posted that 
Have a wonderful adoption trip and I can't wait to see pics and hear all about it!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

mirandag819 said:


> Just FYI.... The PE700 doesn't have a USB port so you would need PED basic too if you want to upload, I think that is the only big difference between the PE700 II and the PE 700. There is a 15% off discount code for HSN.com, and if you use any reward site you can get 3% cashback for clicking through their link to HSN...I think once you add PED to the PE700 it would actually be cheaper to get the 700II with a discount code.... I am an accountant but I have the flu so my math might be a little fuzzy today.



Sorry to hear a/b your flu.  Hope you get past it soon. Just think of a happy place, you get to look for project ideas on the internet w/ no family interruptions.


----------



## littlepeppers

bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BAck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Twirling around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she just kept twirling and twirling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once I do the top stich on the ruffle the ruffle will not pop up like its doing...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> Next will be our Magic kingdom Outfit!!
> 
> ~Amanda



Love the dress.  Is it her AK?  You gave it away

Looks like you have a good reason to go shopping.

SHOPPING TRIP!!!!


----------



## revrob

bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BAck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Twirling around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she just kept twirling and twirling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once I do the top stich on the ruffle the ruffle will not pop up like its doing...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> Next will be our Magic kingdom Outfit!!
> 
> ~Amanda



WELCOME!  And great job on the Animal Kingdom outfit!



emcreative said:


> Well ladies, it's my last posting before we leave!  We are going to head out tomorrow and stay at a hotel by the airport since our flight leaves so early Monday morning. I have to say thanks again to so many of you who helped out to make this trip super special!!!
> 
> Y'all take care of each other, now!  If anything comes up I need to know about, Melissa (mommyof3princess) knows how to text me!   Maybe I can even get her to post a pic or two for me (hmm...how will I get the Phin and Ferb heads on the babies if I use my cellphone cam?...)
> 
> Love ya!
> Marah




MARAH!  I hope you have a fabulous trip!  I can't wait to see pics when you return!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Amanda



Welcome Amanda!  I love the dress and can't wait to see what else to coem up with!


----------



## pixeegrl

LisaZoe said:


> Great, thanks ladies. I was really hoping it is something that wouldn't make most people go .  I've sketched out an applique pattern for the front and back panels of a Vida. The dress will be Halloween themed and I wanted to be sure I wasn't adding text that wouldn't make sense to enough people.



That's going to be awesome! Can't wait to see it! By the way "Hello" from a misplaced Texan!


----------



## pixeegrl

sheridee32 said:


> here are few things i created for a friends grandkids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mickey is one of the first hand pieced ones i have done i usually do everything on my embroidery machine



Those are adorable, I just love the colors of the Vida though....


----------



## 3huskymom

Yay! I got thress things finished last night. I just love how fast the Simply Sweet goes together! 

Here's my version of a Belle sundress









Tinkerbell w/ circle skirt (sorry for the doggy nose)









And the finished Philharmagic Vida (with added accessory of Daisy,we found her at the Disney outlet yesterday!)








NOw I have 2.5 weeks to go and have my shirts to finish and I think I will attempt the Feliz since I got my hubby to make my pattern pieces for it last night.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mirandag819 said:


> Yeah the Poly can hold 5, Shades of Green can too.... but even though my husband likes my mom and sister, and doesn't mind them being on vacation with us, he would never want to share a room with them. One.... it is just too tough for all of us to get ready at the same time, two he liked to be able to have his space when we come back to the room in the evenings, and three  we will probably let Taylor sleep in my mom's  room at least a night or two like we did last year when she was fussing for mimi or we went out for a little while after the parks (after all I haven't seen him in 9 months...we will want a little alone time). I am still trying to decide if we should switch to Shades of Green (or convince my mom and sister they want to stay there again hehe evil laugh), or just pay for a 2nd room at the Poly.
> 
> That was me..... originally he was going to try and show up on her bday and surprise her at the castle, but now he will be home 5 days before our trip, so he will be flying there with us. Not as much of a surprise factor, but it makes it a little easier to not have to pack for him and take his suitcases with us.... plus we get to see him sooner.... only a little over 3 weeks YAY!



Our family didn't care for SoG. We would stay there again if it were peak time, for $$ reasons only. The Poly is on the monorail. But then since it's so close to trip, what they have available my just be your decision. 



LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.



We know it here in DE, but I never heard the part about Underwear. 



bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once I do the top stich on the ruffle the ruffle will not pop up like its doing...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> Next will be our Magic kingdom Outfit!!
> 
> ~Amanda



This is very cute! I don't think we've ever seen one with the green combo.


----------



## SallyfromDE

3huskymom said:


> NOw I have 2.5 weeks to go and have my shirts to finish and I think I will attempt the Feliz since I got my hubby to make my pattern pieces for it last night.



Your dresses have come out adorable. That is a sign of a good man .... when he'll help you make your patterns!  My Mom used to get my Dad to rip seams out for her.


----------



## HeatherSue

bean said:


> Hi! I'm Shelley..I love looking at all of your beautiful clothes. After reading this thread and buying some other great clothes off of esty I decided to try to teach myself to sew  Before Wednesday I think I'd only sewed on a button maybe once so this is all new to me. So here's my second project! My first is a dress but I still need to put on the buttons and am afraid to do button holes  This one I was able to do this morning and I was happy with how it turned out. I got it from a tutorial I found here:
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?


 Shelley!!  That dress is adorable, and so is your daughter!



revrob said:


>


You know I love it!  I also still love your fence.  I really want a fence!



JUJU814 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!! I just woke up from a LONG nap and saw this. This is breathtaking! I think I'm going to cry. Emily is going to go wild!!!! I seriously am crying now. (I cry over mcdonalds commercials, sorry..LOL)
> 
> How do you DO this so FAST??? I thought I was doing well today getting all my fabrics washed, dried, and pressed and figuring out last night how to make a ruffle on my serger. LOL
> 
> You are so talented!!
> 
> Julie


You are so sweet!  We like mushy around here!



emcreative said:


> Okay, am I the only one who goes a little psycho when packing?  I have been "semi packing" for weeks, I started getting stuff MONTHS ago.  AND NOW WE CAN'T FREAKING FIND IT.(


Calm yourself, my dear.  Or, as my SIL would say Woo-Sahhhhh...

You're going to have such a great time!  I can't wait to hear all about it!



mirandag819 said:


> I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th.
> 
> He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!!
> 
> I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!
> 
> 
> Now the super planned in me is starting to freak out though.... I need to book him  on our flights, try to add him to our ADRs (Which I know probably won't work since we will be going from 4 people to 5.... any suggestions there?) Try to add him to the dessert party, let the VIP tour guide know we have an extra person, and hopefully book a second room at the Poly. I decided to stay at the Poly this year instead of Shades of Green since there was a 40% military discount and since I only had to pay for 1 room instead of 2. The poly at 40% off pretty much equalled what I had been paying every year at Shades of Green for our room and my mom's room. I am not loving the added expense for a 2nd room at the Poly, but I really have my heart set on it now, and DH wants to stay there too.... so I will work it out.
> 
> Anyhow just wanted to share my excitment, now I need to get back to planning and sewing...thankfully the flu is letting up some today.


Lone dancing bananas are prohibited.  So, I am adding the appropriate amount of dancing bananas for you. 
That is definitely 3 dancing banana news!!  How exciting!! I'm so happy for you!  I can't imagine how hard it must be to not see your husband for such long stretches of time. 



ireland_nicole said:


>


Oooh...she's pretty!!
The Curious George outfit is really cute!
LOVE the purse!



disneylovinfamily said:


> DO you know if you can do a word all at the same time, like a name and not have to do each letter individually?  I know this might be a dumb question but I am new to the embroidery world.


I'm pretty sure you need some sort of digitizing software to be able to do that. 



twob4him said:


> Sorry about the packing! I pack the weekend before. This time will be interesting since DH thinks the girls are just going to have a carry on. You know those little overnight rolling kid suitcases??? Yaaaa.....like I can fit 20 customs in there : I need plan B and I havent even thought about shoes....ack!!! :[/COLOR][/SIZE]


Like Terea said, you can take pretty big carry-ons anymore!  You should check your airline and see how big they can be.  Most of them are about the size of the full sized suitcases we have!



sheridee32 said:


> the mickey is one of the first hand pieced ones i have done i usually do everything on my embroidery machine


I love the TOT Mickey!  That is too cute!  Such a neat idea!  The Ariel vida is beautiful!  We need bigger pictures, though!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can someone post that you tube video link again of that family on their vacation lip syncing to that song?  I tried the search function but can't find it.


I know Teresa already posted it, but I love it so much I'm posting it again:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLOJ9HMkgAE



Stephres said:


> If you don't
> I don't care
> I'll pull down your underwear!


I kept singing that part in my head, too! 



bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..


 Amanda!!  I love the AK outfit.  That green is perfect!  I can't wait to see what else you've got!



3huskymom said:


>


WOW!!!! WOW!!!  These are all so fabulous!!!  I absolutely love them!!  That Simply Sweet pattern is so versatile, it's my absolute favorite!


----------



## mommyof3princess

Don't don't know how to do both. I simply cannot sew and be on the boards at the same time. And it always seems on days I have zero sewing to do the thread goes by slllllllllllllllllllllllllow. But when I am sewing fora few days I come back to 30 pages. Arg. I love all the wonderful things you all have been making. I lurk and see the late at night honest.

Marah have a great trip mama text me losts of pictures.

I made this outfit for my BF's dd5 Austyn's first day of first grade. I did get her mommys permission to be on here isn't she cute? 

























Because Austyn was getting her picture the my girls had to get in on the photo shoot. Thank you for letting me share.
 To all my dis friends I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## mirandag819

SallyfromDE said:


> Our family didn't care for SoG. We would stay there again if it were peak time, for $$ reasons only. The Poly is on the monorail. But then since it's so close to trip, what they have available my just be your decision.
> 
> 
> 
> We know it here in DE, but I never heard the part about Underwear.
> 
> 
> 
> This is very cute! I don't think we've ever seen one with the green combo.



You didn't like SoG? We have stayed there a couple times and really liked it. The price is great, rooms are big and I found it quiet and relaxing after a long loud day in the parks. We get a rental car when we stay there and drive to AK and HS, DTD and waterparks..... but we walk to the Poly for the monorail for MK and EP. It wouldn't be the end of the world for us to stay there instead..... but I was looking forward to trying the Poly (which we might still do.... but I am having a tough time deciding). We are spending a ton on 2 VIP tour days so part of me wants to save some money on the room.... I can get 2 rooms and a rental car at SoG for the amount I am paying at the Poly. The big thing that is holding me back though is I wouldn't be able to do the in room Mickey and Gang birthday celebration thing from Disney Florist for Taylor's birthday since they can't enter SoG rooms.


----------



## my*2*angels

bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once I do the top stich on the ruffle the ruffle will not pop up like its doing...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> Next will be our Magic kingdom Outfit!!
> 
> ~Amanda



WELCOME!  This is just sooo cute! LOVE IT!



emcreative said:


> Well ladies, it's my last posting before we leave!  We are going to head out tomorrow and stay at a hotel by the airport since our flight leaves so early Monday morning. I have to say thanks again to so many of you who helped out to make this trip super special!!!
> 
> Y'all take care of each other, now!  If anything comes up I need to know about, Melissa (mommyof3princess) knows how to text me!   Maybe I can even get her to post a pic or two for me (hmm...how will I get the Phin and Ferb heads on the babies if I use my cellphone cam?...)
> 
> Love ya!
> Marah



I hope you have a FABULOUS trip!  



3huskymom said:


> Yay! I got thress things finished last night. I just love how fast the Simply Sweet goes together!
> 
> Here's my version of a Belle sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell w/ circle skirt (sorry for the doggy nose)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished Philharmagic Vida (with added accessory of Daisy,we found her at the Disney outlet yesterday!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOw I have 2.5 weeks to go and have my shirts to finish and I think I will attempt the Feliz since I got my hubby to make my pattern pieces for it last night.



Love them all!



mommyof3princess said:


> Don't don't know how to do both. I simply cannot sew and be on the boards at the same time. And it always seems on days I have zero sewing to do the thread goes by slllllllllllllllllllllllllow. But when I am sewing fora few days I come back to 30 pages. Arg. I love all the wonderful things you all have been making. I lurk and see the late at night honest.
> 
> Marah have a great trip mama text me losts of pictures.
> 
> I made this outfit for my BF's dd5 Austyn's first day of first grade. I did get her mommys permission to be on here isn't she cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Austyn was getting her picture the my girls had to get in on the photo shoot. Thank you for letting me share.
> To all my dis friends I hope you all have a wonderful day.



That is so cute! and Yes she is adorable!  I love the pic of them all together!


----------



## InkspressYourself

livndisney said:


> Since the multi quote RARELY works for me (If I miss your question please let me know)
> 
> The Purple dress is a calico with tiny little dark purple flowers and shimmery purple hem and sash.
> 
> 
> Heathersue-yes she is looking older-PLEASE tell her to stop!!!!!
> 
> The AG mouse ears were not intended for AG they are for the stuffed animals you can buy and put in a purse. They ahve them at Toontown and WOD in DTD. They are 6.95. They also sell a plain black pair.
> 
> The AG crocs are from Joanns. They are from the Springfield collection and come in 3 colors (we own two LOL) Black, blue and hot pink. They sell for 3.99 and you can use a 40-50% off coupon for them


I had no idea joann's sold stuff like this.  I've never seen them in any of the stores I go to.  I wonder if I'm looking in the wrong spot



snubie said:


> I was inspired by Steph to clean up my sewing area.  I was also pushed in that direction by the little one arriving in November.  My sewing area was in the room that will be the baby's so I had to move it.
> 
> We have a room over our garage that is oddly shaped with sloping roof lines.  You can see the roof lines here (this picture is from Winter 2007/2008 when the house was still under construction):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my space was limited because we also use the room as an office.  Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fabric stash is pitiful compared to some but I really haven't sewn much lately and am trying to cut down on unnecessary purchases (DH sees fabric which will sit on a shelf as unnecessary).


I love your house!  I also love your fabric stash.  I have so much scrapbook stuff, I don't have room for much fabric.  I think my dh will throw me out if I amass a huge fabric collection along with all of this paper.



Tink561 said:


> I remember seeing something about a Disboutique meet.  When is that?


Thanks for all the compliments on Gracie's sets.  I love finding them for her and can't wait for the trip.  Anyone else going to be there September 10-15?  I'm going to be there Sept. 12 -20th!  I will definitely notice your dd if I see you.



3huskymom said:


> Here's the Cinderella Vida I've been working on for Hayleigh. She'll wear this in August to our CRT lunch. Although she was telling me about the prince dancing with her and we're not eating at 1900 PF for dinner this trip  I like that she's so smart but when she remembers all the places to eat at WDW she doesn't realize we can't eat at them all every trip. We're trying some different places this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another Vida I want to finish (the applique is done) and a simply sweet Belle dress. I also want to try to get a minnie red dot precious dress done, but don't know if that will happen, the first precious dress took me awhile. And if I work really fast I want to try to do a feliz.....


 I'm impressed that she remembers all of the places to eat.  That makes it seem all worth it, doesn't it?  I love the outfit too, especially the slipper.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling in the dead grass (we get no rain anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And showing off her mario kart wii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I started sewing it went pretty quick.  I learned some new things with this one


That is gorgeous!  I love the fabrics.



3huskymom said:


> I have that pattern and really like it. I used it for a TInk dress for my DD.
> 
> Shameless reposting follows.....


 I didn't see that the first time, so I'm glad you reposted.  I think that pattern is adorable.

I'm only to page 175 and I need to clean the house.  darn.  I am going to k-mart later today to look for character pillowcases.  I love all of the dresses everyone posted using them, even if I didn't comment.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mirandag819 said:


> You didn't like SoG? We have stayed there a couple times and really liked it. The price is great, rooms are big and I found it quiet and relaxing after a long loud day in the parks. We get a rental car when we stay there and drive to AK and HS, DTD and waterparks..... but we walk to the Poly for the monorail for MK and EP. It wouldn't be the end of the world for us to stay there instead..... but I was looking forward to trying the Poly (which we might still do.... but I am having a tough time deciding). We are spending a ton on 2 VIP tour days so part of me wants to save some money on the room.... I can get 2 rooms and a rental car at SoG for the amount I am paying at the Poly. The big thing that is holding me back though is I wouldn't be able to do the in room Mickey and Gang birthday celebration thing from Disney Florist for Taylor's birthday since they can't enter SoG rooms.



No, we thought it was so bland looking. It just didn't appeal to any of us. We had to walk a mile just to get to our rooms. And the food was lousy. We ended up doing alot of meals elsewhere because we didn't care for it. It was just alright. We stayed at Easter, and the brought in old Disney buses which were nasty. The seats were all torn with stuffing coming out. I was afraid to sit down. 

My sister and her military hubby just stayed at Poly with the discount and used the free pass he got, and her ticket was $99 I think. They had a great time and loved the resort. She said they would have even preferred to stay at a value then go back to Shades. 

Let us know how the plans go.


----------



## SallyfromDE

A few boards back, I remember a bunch of sewers looking at the food on YCMT. I came across this on Etsy and it was so cute I had to show you. 

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...=handmade&ga_page=21&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

And for the group that likes to make the crayon rollups. I found this tutorial for Crayon Wallets. Kirsta used to like to take a pad of paper and color when she was much smaller. 

http://jchandmade.typepad.com/jc_handmade/2008/10/diy-childs-coloring-wallet.html


----------



## mirandag819

SallyfromDE said:


> No, we thought it was so bland looking. It just didn't appeal to any of us. We had to walk a mile just to get to our rooms. And the food was lousy. We ended up doing alot of meals elsewhere because we didn't care for it. It was just alright. We stayed at Easter, and the brought in old Disney buses which were nasty. The seats were all torn with stuffing coming out. I was afraid to sit down.
> 
> My sister and her military hubby just stayed at Poly with the discount and used the free pass he got, and her ticket was $99 I think. They had a great time and loved the resort. She said they would have even preferred to stay at a value then go back to Shades.
> 
> Let us know how the plans go.



Yeah I think food and transportation are the two downfalls there, but we don't use either.... we always have ADRs for breakfast and dinner so we don't eat at the resort, and we have never used the busses. Plus we always request rooms in the new wing... they are a bit nicer and there isn't much of a walk to the lobby. We do valet and the van has always been ready and waiting for us when we get up front. 

I really wanted to try the Poly.... and I am waiting for DH's, my mom, and my sister's feedback to make my decision.... it is just a BIG price difference. It would be $1050 for 2 rooms at SoG for the week. $3354 for 2 rooms at the Poly for the week (and that is if I can still get the 40% discount on a second room at the Poly). 

It is great that his ticket is free and our's are only $125 (we are adding water parks and more option.... or they would only be $99)


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

QUESTION:When you are sewing on your appliques, what type of thread do you use - regular or machine embroidery?


----------



## lori123

LisaZoe said:


> Yes, I tried several variations of a google search, including _vida tutorial_, _vida sew-a-long _plus just scanning through a search for _vida dress_. Lots of examples of the completed dress but no tutorials.  With Linette's photos and Leslie's instructions, I think this should be covered pretty well now.



I have use this in the past...
http://www.farbenmix.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=119&lang=en


----------



## JUJU814

mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally finished the outfit I started back in the spring.. I needed it done so I can start on Disney outfits!  So, here is my little ham posing her heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



This came out beautiful! What a precious pattern!

Can anyone tell me where I can find this pattern? 

Julie


----------



## SallyfromDE

They had an R&R package, so my sister wanted to try that, since it was Easter week, she was trying to save some $$. Sean had just returned 2 days before (and it was really iffy, that he'd make it back). We had a great time, just disappointed in SoG.


----------



## LisaZoe

Thank you to everyone who responded about the "Trick or treat" rhyme! I feel much better about my design idea. Now I just need to get my PC to cooperate to put the next step of the plan into action.



2cutekidz said:


> You should have posted your Vida instructions!  They'd probably be much easier to understand than mine!  I did mine sitting here off the top of my head, so I'm hoping I didn't skip any steps!





twob4him said:


> OHHHHH LISA...please post a link to your blog.....I loves me some blogs with tutorials!!!!



I'll definitely post once I have the blog started. I first need photos to go with them. 

Leslie, I think your instructions are great. 



Stephres said:


> If you don't
> I don't care
> I'll pull down your underwear!



 I'd forgotten there was another verse! I think we did a slight variation on the 'underwear' line but I can't remember exactly what we said.



3huskymom said:


> Yay! I got three things finished last night. I just love how fast the Simply Sweet goes together!



Those all came out great. I love the fabric on the skirt of the Belle dress.



lori123 said:


> I have use this in the past...
> http://www.farbenmix.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=119&lang=en



Those photos are helpful - and I love the fabric and embellishment they used for the dress. I know for me it helps to have both photos and written instructions. To bad I've forgotten my French (I think that's the language the instructions are in).


----------



## Corrine 1973

JUJU814 said:


> This came out beautiful! What a precious pattern!
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can find this pattern?
> 
> Julie



I am actually working on this one at home for my daughter in the actual material that is shown on the pattern (I know, how often does that happen.  But it was 50% off and calling my name.)

You should be able to find the pattern anywhere that they sell patterns.  It is a Simplicity pattern from the Daisy Kingdom collection.  #2716.

The pattern includes the dress form of the shirt and a cute back pack.


----------



## coteau_chick

I made the milk crate cover.  It was easy to make.  Here is a picture of how it came out.  I used Fancy Nancy fabric.  It is for my niece.








Here is the link for the instructions.

http://lauragunn.typepad.com/theundercovercrate.pdf


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I cased the using the bandannas idea from mousetripper's beautiful dress. Thanks for the great idea and letting us know where to find bandannas!

 Here is Taylor's arrival day dress I made last night. Taylor is calling it the world's most twirly dress...she really loves twirly dresses and skirts.


----------



## Tweevil

Uht oh.....  I have been bitten by the bug......

I have received my UBER FABULOUS designs from Heather worship and did part of a halter top last night with Cindy on it.  Mind you, I have never touched a emb machine - just a regular one for like..hmmm... 5 minutes. 

Now, I have seen the links for the VIDA - thank you everyone!

I can't find a thing for the FELIZ - can someone help me?  Where do you get the pattern and/or a tutorial or instructions?

If someone could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

bentleygirl22 said:


>



You gave all that fabric away?!   That's ok, like others have said, it's soo fun to shop for new fabric.  I love the dress. 



SallyfromDE said:


> Our family didn't care for SoG. We would stay there again if it were peak time, for $$ reasons only. The Poly is on the monorail. But then since it's so close to trip, what they have available my just be your decision.



I agree, we thought SOG was just ok.  It doesn't have all the Disney theming which adds so much to the excitement and feeling of being in Disney.  Plus we also were way fed up with transportation by the end of the trip.  But I see you're getting a rental car, so that probably won't be the same problem.  The nice thing about SoG to me was how quiet it was when we were there.  And we almost always had the pool to ourselves.  You just didn't see that at any of the main resorts.  Unless you're swimming in December, or something.  But it was hot when we were there in October.



mommyof3princess said:


>



Man I would have died for this outfit as a kid.  I was all about bright neon colors, esp. hot pink.  That dress is so fun.  What sweet girls, too.



SallyfromDE said:


> And for the group that likes to make the crayon rollups. I found this tutorial for Crayon Wallets. Kirsta used to like to take a pad of paper and color when she was much smaller.
> 
> http://jchandmade.typepad.com/jc_handmade/2008/10/diy-childs-coloring-wallet.html




I love that crayon wallet.  I really should make one of those for my littlest sister (6).  She loves having purses and wallets to carry around.  It would be cute for her to have one with her crayons in it.  She would just love it.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Well I will try again since nobody even noticed me the first time.....

I think you girls make some fabulous stuff. I am learning to sew and I love reading this thread for helpful ideas. I am almost done making my first project this year. I have made a bunch of stuff in the past but I am really learning how to sew even better now. I will try and post a picture of my projects as I make them. Of course I am a bit technologically challenged!
Anyway, I look foward to seeing all the new stuff you gals make and hopefully you won't mind my questions.


----------



## Tweevil

Mouse House Mama said:


> Well I will try again since nobody even noticed me the first time.....
> 
> I think you girls make some fabulous stuff. I am learning to sew and I love reading this thread for helpful ideas. I am almost done making my first project this year. I have made a bunch of stuff in the past but I am really learning how to sew even better now. I will try and post a picture of my projects as I make them. Of course I am a bit technologically challenged!
> Anyway, I look foward to seeing all the new stuff you gals make and hopefully you won't mind my questions.




Hi!   I am with you, I am learning too and am a new chick to the thread too.
Hopefully we can help each other with the help of the great info here.


----------



## littlepeppers

Tweevil said:


> Uht oh.....  I have been bitten by the bug......
> 
> I have received my UBER FABULOUS designs from Heather worship and did part of a halter top last night with Cindy on it.  Mind you, I have never touched a emb machine - just a regular one for like..hmmm... 5 minutes.
> 
> Now, I have seen the links for the VIDA - thank you everyone!
> 
> I can't find a thing for the FELIZ - can someone help me?  Where do you get the pattern and/or a tutorial or instructions?
> 
> If someone could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!



I need to get the Feliz pattern too.  I have two sewing lessons left that I need to go take.  I'm hoping that I can get the lady to help me w/ a Feliz.

Looks like you will be at Disney when we are.  Where are you staying?


----------



## littlepeppers

Mouse House Mama said:


> Well I will try again since nobody even noticed me the first time.....
> 
> I think you girls make some fabulous stuff. I am learning to sew and I love reading this thread for helpful ideas. I am almost done making my first project this year. I have made a bunch of stuff in the past but I am really learning how to sew even better now. I will try and post a picture of my projects as I make them. Of course I am a bit technologically challenged!
> Anyway, I look foward to seeing all the new stuff you gals make and hopefully you won't mind my questions.



WELCOME!!!!  
I just touched a machine for the 1st time last June.  I'm learning a lot from this thread.

Hope they all inspire you as much as they have inspired me.  I can't keep up w/ the ideas they put in my head.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I cased the using the bandannas idea ( I don't remember now who posted it, I'm sorry, but thanks for the idea!) Here is Taylor's arrival day dress I made last night. Taylor is calling it the world's most twirly dress...she really loves twirly dresses and skirts.



This is great!  Where did you find the bodice fabric?  I have got to try one of these patchwork skirts sometime!


----------



## karebear1

Love, love, LOVE the hot pink Mickey.Minnie dress- and that little darling of a girl??? How sweet is she??


So people.......  *Today..........*

I can officially be catagorized as old. Please everyone.......  a minute of silence for my youth.

thank you.


----------



## Tweevil

littlepeppers said:


> I need to get the Feliz pattern too.  I have two sewing lessons left that I need to go take.  I'm hoping that I can get the lady to help me w/ a Feliz.
> 
> Looks like you will be at Disney when we are.  Where are you staying?



We are staying at the POP - I just extended my package another day because it just felt right..lol

Oct 3 - 9th   I can't wait.


----------



## bentleygirl22

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I cased the using the bandannas idea ( I don't remember now who posted it, I'm sorry, but thanks for the idea!) Here is Taylor's arrival day dress I made last night. Taylor is calling it the world's most twirly dress...she really loves twirly dresses and skirts.



Oh i Love it !!! 
BTW... Where did you find the mickey & minnie fabric at ??? I want some..


----------



## littlepeppers

Tweevil said:


> We are staying at the POP - I just extended my package another day because it just felt right..lol
> 
> Oct 3 - 9th   I can't wait.



We will be at POP Sept 29-6.  Are you going to the Disboutique meet-up?  DH has us pretty busy.  I don't think we will make it.

U going to MNSSHP?

I have to get moving on sewing.  I just tried one of DD's skirts on her this morning, only to discover that I need to tighten the elastic.  Thought I was finished w/ that one.


----------



## LisaZoe

Mouse House Mama said:


> Well I will try again since nobody even noticed me the first time.....
> 
> I think you girls make some fabulous stuff. I am learning to sew and I love reading this thread for helpful ideas. I am almost done making my first project this year. I have made a bunch of stuff in the past but I am really learning how to sew even better now. I will try and post a picture of my projects as I make them. Of course I am a bit technologically challenged!
> Anyway, I look foward to seeing all the new stuff you gals make and hopefully you won't mind my questions.



Welcome!  Sorry you weren't noticed the first time, this thread can move so fast. Also it seems like posts without photos can too easily get missed.

Ask questions! I will suggest that you check out the first post of this thread for LOTS of useful information and links to resources. Many times questions have already been answered in the past so Teresa(Joy) has done a fantastic job of keeping track of those to put them in the bookmark list.



Tweevil said:


> Uht oh.....  I have been bitten by the bug......
> 
> I have received my UBER FABULOUS designs from Heather worship and did part of a halter top last night with Cindy on it.  Mind you, I have never touched a emb machine - just a regular one for like..hmmm... 5 minutes.
> 
> Now, I have seen the links for the VIDA - thank you everyone!
> 
> I can't find a thing for the FELIZ - can someone help me?  Where do you get the pattern and/or a tutorial or instructions?
> 
> If someone could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!



I have seen tutorials for the Feliz. That's one that REALLY needs improved instructions that come with the pattern. I consider myself to be fairly good at figuring things out without instructions but I struggled with this dress, especially where to place the straps in the back. I finally got it but it took a couple times taking stitches out and trying again.

Here's is the 'official' tute for it: http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/farbenmix/images/6/60/Feliz.pdf One thing I wish they'd do is describe how to add the ruffles down the back. Of course I do them differently than it looks like they do - I prefer to enclose the ruffle edge in a seam rather than try to cover it with trim.

This tute looks good: http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/search/label/sew-along You have to read from the post at the bottom up to get the steps in the correct order but it seems very thorough at a glance.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Thanks for the welcome!
I do have a question. When you are sewing onto a t-shirt, how do you know how much to stretch it so that when you are done sewing the child can still get it on and it also doesn't pucker?
TIA!


----------



## ireland_nicole

bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BAck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be our Magic kingdom Outfit!!
> 
> ~Amanda


Love the dress; welcome!!



3huskymom said:


> Yay! I got thress things finished last night. I just love how fast the Simply Sweet goes together!
> 
> Here's my version of a Belle sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell w/ circle skirt (sorry for the doggy nose)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished Philharmagic Vida (with added accessory of Daisy,we found her at the Disney outlet yesterday!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOw I have 2.5 weeks to go and have my shirts to finish and I think I will attempt the Feliz since I got my hubby to make my pattern pieces for it last night.


Love these; really have to try the circle skirt, it's gorgeous, and don't worry about your puppy; he's cute!  And your Vida is definitely on my top ten of all time faves list!


mommyof3princess said:


> Don't don't know how to do both. I simply cannot sew and be on the boards at the same time. And it always seems on days I have zero sewing to do the thread goes by slllllllllllllllllllllllllow. But when I am sewing fora few days I come back to 30 pages. Arg. I love all the wonderful things you all have been making. I lurk and see the late at night honest.
> 
> Marah have a great trip mama text me losts of pictures.
> 
> I made this outfit for my BF's dd5 Austyn's first day of first grade. I did get her mommys permission to be on here isn't she cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Austyn was getting her picture the my girls had to get in on the photo shoot. Thank you for letting me share.
> To all my dis friends I hope you all have a wonderful day.


Super!  I'm still envious you have mickey disco dot, though...


mirandag819 said:


> Okay I cased the using the bandannas idea ( I don't remember now who posted it, I'm sorry, but thanks for the idea!) Here is Taylor's arrival day dress I made last night. Taylor is calling it the world's most twirly dress...she really loves twirly dresses and skirts.


love, love, love, love, love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mouse House Mama said:


> Well I will try again since nobody even noticed me the first time.....
> 
> I think you girls make some fabulous stuff. I am learning to sew and I love reading this thread for helpful ideas. I am almost done making my first project this year. I have made a bunch of stuff in the past but I am really learning how to sew even better now. I will try and post a picture of my projects as I make them. Of course I am a bit technologically challenged!
> Anyway, I look foward to seeing all the new stuff you gals make and hopefully you won't mind my questions.


Welcome!


karebear1 said:


> Love, love, LOVE the hot pink Mickey.Minnie dress- and that little darling of a girl??? How sweet is she??
> 
> 
> So people.......  *Today..........*
> 
> I can officially be catagorized as old. Please everyone.......  a minute of silence for my youth.
> 
> thank you.


Happy 30th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Mouse House Mama said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> I do have a question. When you are sewing onto a t-shirt, how do you know how much to stretch it so that when you are done sewing the child can still get it on and it also doesn't pucker?
> TIA!



What are you attaching to the t-shirt and where? In most cases you really don't want to stretch the knit as you sew.


----------



## lori123

Tweevil said:


> Uht oh.....  I have been bitten by the bug......
> 
> I have received my UBER FABULOUS designs from Heather worship and did part of a halter top last night with Cindy on it.  Mind you, I have never touched a emb machine - just a regular one for like..hmmm... 5 minutes.
> 
> Now, I have seen the links for the VIDA - thank you everyone!
> 
> I can't find a thing for the FELIZ - can someone help me?  Where do you get the pattern and/or a tutorial or instructions?
> 
> If someone could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!



This is the same as the vida - pictures but not in English:
http://www.farbenmix.de/en/feliz-fotoanleitung.html

Here are some pictures of finished ones:
http://www.farbenmix.de/en/feliz-designbeispiele.html


----------



## NiniMorris

mirandag819 said:


> Yeah I think food and transportation are the two downfalls there, but we don't use either.... we always have ADRs for breakfast and dinner so we don't eat at the resort, and we have never used the busses. Plus we always request rooms in the new wing... they are a bit nicer and there isn't much of a walk to the lobby. We do valet and the van has always been ready and waiting for us when we get up front.
> 
> I really wanted to try the Poly.... and I am waiting for DH's, my mom, and my sister's feedback to make my decision.... it is just a BIG price difference. It would be $1050 for 2 rooms at SoG for the week. $3354 for 2 rooms at the Poly for the week (and that is if I can still get the 40% discount on a second room at the Poly).
> 
> It is great that his ticket is free and our's are only $125 (we are adding water parks and more option.... or they would only be $99)




As long as there are rooms available you can get multiple rooms with the 40% discount.

We just got an additional room for our son and his wife and daughter for September.

Nini


----------



## CastleCreations

JUJU814 said:


> This came out beautiful! What a precious pattern!
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can find this pattern?
> 
> Julie



It's a Daisy Kingdom pattern. You can buy them at JoAnn's.


----------



## MICKEYMOMMYTO3

Castle creations please pm me i have been iso one of your customs helpppppp!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mouse House Mama said:


> Well I will try again since nobody even noticed me the first time.....
> 
> I think you girls make some fabulous stuff. I am learning to sew and I love reading this thread for helpful ideas. I am almost done making my first project this year. I have made a bunch of stuff in the past but I am really learning how to sew even better now. I will try and post a picture of my projects as I make them. Of course I am a bit technologically challenged!
> Anyway, I look foward to seeing all the new stuff you gals make and hopefully you won't mind my questions.



Welcome. Can't wait to see your projects. Sorry your post was missed. I try to look for newbies.


----------



## SallyfromDE

karebear1 said:


> Love, love, LOVE the hot pink Mickey.Minnie dress- and that little darling of a girl??? How sweet is she??
> 
> 
> So people.......  *Today..........*
> 
> I can officially be catagorized as old. Please everyone.......  a minute of silence for my youth.
> 
> thank you.





Silence ..........................


----------



## kathyell

karebear1 said:


> I can officially be catagorized as old. Please everyone.......  a minute of silence for my youth.
> 
> thank you.



Finally turn 24, huh?


----------



## tricia

bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..



Welcome and great job!!  Too bad about giving all your fabric away 



3huskymom said:


> Yay! I got thress things finished last night. I just love how fast the Simply Sweet goes together!
> 
> Here's my version of a Belle sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



All looks great.  You are getting quite a bit accomplished before this trip.  and woo hoo for getting hubby to help.




mommyof3princess said:


> .



that is sooo cool.  



mirandag819 said:


>



I think she is right, that may just be the twirliest dress ever.  Great job. (oops, thought I had a twirly picture quoted)



And Happy Birthday Karen.


----------



## mirandag819

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is great!  Where did you find the bodice fabric?  I have got to try one of these patchwork skirts sometime!



The bodice fabric is actually a bandanna, someone else did this last month, and I loved the idea. The bandanna came from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

revrob said:


> I need help!  Does anyone know of a font that looks like letters that have been written in pixie dust?  Or stars?  I need to add some lettering to a tinkerbell design but I'm having difficulty finding a font.



I have one called Fontdinerdotcom Sparlky it is very retro looking though


3huskymom said:


> Yay! I got thress things finished last night. I just love how fast the Simply Sweet goes together!
> 
> Here's my version of a Belle sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell w/ circle skirt (sorry for the doggy nose)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished Philharmagic Vida (with added accessory of Daisy,we found her at the Disney outlet yesterday!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOw I have 2.5 weeks to go and have my shirts to finish and I think I will attempt the Feliz since I got my hubby to make my pattern pieces for it last night.


Adorable!  I love them all.


Mouse House Mama said:


> Well I will try again since nobody even noticed me the first time.....
> 
> I think you girls make some fabulous stuff. I am learning to sew and I love reading this thread for helpful ideas. I am almost done making my first project this year. I have made a bunch of stuff in the past but I am really learning how to sew even better now. I will try and post a picture of my projects as I make them. Of course I am a bit technologically challenged!
> Anyway, I look foward to seeing all the new stuff you gals make and hopefully you won't mind my questions.


 Everyone here is usually very helpful.  Sorry we missed your first post.


Tweevil said:


> Hi!   I am with you, I am learning too and am a new chick to the thread too.
> Hopefully we can help each other with the help of the great info here.





karebear1 said:


> Love, love, LOVE the hot pink Mickey.Minnie dress- and that little darling of a girl??? How sweet is she??
> 
> 
> So people.......  *Today..........*
> 
> I can officially be catagorized as old. Please everyone.......  a minute of silence for my youth.
> 
> thank you.


  And a moment of silence. . .





Mouse House Mama said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> I do have a question. When you are sewing onto a t-shirt, how do you know how much to stretch it so that when you are done sewing the child can still get it on and it also doesn't pucker?
> TIA!


If you are making a tee shirt dress I don't think you should stretch it.  But there are tutorials in the bookmarks that might be helpful.  I have made one tee shirt dress (a nightgown) and I didn't stretch it, I just gathered the material for the skirt and sewed it to the shirt.  If you are sewing on an applique you don't want to stretch it either.  Hope this helps.


----------



## xdanielleax

I finished these 2 outfits today.  The tops are from Jeanne's pillowcase dress tutorial and the pants are Carla's easy fits with an extra large ruffle.  The 1st outfit is pretty much a CASE from Jeanne.  I loved what she made so much that I went to Hobby Lobby to find similiar fabrics.  I didn't realize til I got home that they were the exact same fabrics!   I think I'm going to make the ribbons halter style because they keep falling off Violette's shoulders.  She's got slopey shoulders like me.


----------



## Tweevil

littlepeppers said:


> We will be at POP Sept 29-6.  Are you going to the Disboutique meet-up?  DH has us pretty busy.  I don't think we will make it.
> 
> U going to MNSSHP?
> 
> I have to get moving on sewing.  I just tried one of DD's skirts on her this morning, only to discover that I need to tighten the elastic.  Thought I was finished w/ that one.




I wasn't thinking of going to the meet up because I am a newbie and nothing to show...

We are going to MNSSHP probably on the 6th - that is the whole reason for the trip - this trip is the one that shouldn't be.  I am pulling the funds out of my *ahem* hat for this one. 

I wish I could sew for my crew by my son is 10 and frilly doesn't become him, his step brother is going and his step sister who is 13.  I think I can do some t-shirts but the sewing little dresses is for me - I will probably give them away. 

Did I say I can't wait??  Really I can't


----------



## littlepeppers

Tweevil said:


> I wasn't thinking of going to the meet up because I am a newbie and nothing to show...
> 
> We are going to MNSSHP probably on the 6th - that is the whole reason for the trip - this trip is the one that shouldn't be.  I am pulling the funds out of my *ahem* hat for this one.
> 
> I wish I could sew for my crew by my son is 10 and frilly doesn't become him, his step brother is going and his step sister who is 13.  I think I can do some t-shirts but the sewing little dresses is for me - I will probably give them away.
> 
> Did I say I can't wait??  Really I can't



I'm ready.  Except for the outfits.  I have to work in secret for s ome of them b/c DS doesn't know.  

I'm just doing general halloween for Oct 1st MNSSHP.

Pay for it!!!!   HA,  we keep spending the $ set aside for it.  Doesn't matter.  Hubby's bonus will take care of it if we keep blowing our wadd.  Disney doesn't need a reason or funds.


----------



## 3huskymom

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I cased the using the bandannas idea ( I don't remember now who posted it, I'm sorry, but thanks for the idea!) Here is Taylor's arrival day dress I made last night. Taylor is calling it the world's most twirly dress...she really loves twirly dresses and skirts.





On another note, we went to Dutch Wonderland today for the afternoon, after a frustrating trip to Jo-Anns to use my 40% off coupons. Had to deal with a clerk who  didn't understand the coupons and how they work and didn't listen to me and  then charged me for a ruffler foot I decided not to get. Went and got the manager and she took care of it all......got refunded for the ruffler foot and another $10 b/c the coupons did work after all.....go  figure!

All's good when we got to DW....got a great parking  spot. We were using our camcorder as camera and video today so we only had that with us. About and hour into being at the park the LCD display went on the camcorder. It's only 3 months old and WE LEAVE FOR WDW IN 17 DAYS!!!

I am so worried it won't get fixed and back in time for us. Anyone have any experience with Canon customer service? I have to wait until  10AM tomorrow to talk to tech support.

SOrry for the vent....I knew you all would understand!


----------



## Mirb1214

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I cased the using the bandannas idea ( I don't remember now who posted it, I'm sorry, but thanks for the idea!) Here is Taylor's arrival day dress I made last night. Taylor is calling it the world's most twirly dress...she really loves twirly dresses and skirts.



How Cute!!  I remember the bodice part being a bandana from HL but is the rest of the skirt bandana too?  I am going to have to case this one too.  I've not been brave enough for the patchwork yet though!


----------



## NiniMorris

OK..I have a question for the experts here...My Grandmother was a seamstress.  She always told me two things made the difference between a professional looking garmet and a sloppy garmet.  One was seam finishing.  The other was top stitching.

I know what to do for the seam finishing...but for the life of me I cannot get the topstitching looking right.  I read CarlaC's blog where there is a special foot that helps with the edgestitching...but what about the top stitching?

Is there a secret to getting it looking straight and even...other than PPP (practice, persistence and patience)?  It is driving me crazy!!!

Nini


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

xdanielleax said:


>



Violette is a cutie!!!!  The outfits are really cute, too.  I love the fabric that you chose.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

coteau_chick said:


> I made the milk crate cover.  It was easy to make.  Here is a picture of how it came out.  I used Fancy Nancy fabric.  It is for my niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for the instructions.
> 
> http://lauragunn.typepad.com/theundercovercrate.pdf



That looks great.  Thanks for the idea.  I just bought some crates at Walmart, and now I have to make those cover!  



mirandag819 said:


>



Love the twirl.  Love, love the dress.


----------



## NaeNae

NiniMorris said:


> OK..I have a question for the experts here...My Grandmother was a seamstress.  She always told me two things made the difference between a professional looking garmet and a sloppy garmet.  One was seam finishing.  The other was top stitching.
> 
> I know what to do for the seam finishing...but for the life of me I cannot get the topstitching looking right.  I read CarlaC's blog where there is a special foot that helps with the edgestitching...but what about the top stitching?
> 
> Is there a secret to getting it looking straight and even...other than PPP (practice, persistence and patience)?  It is driving me crazy!!!
> 
> Nini



I'm afraid it's the PPP route.  It does get easier the more you do it.


----------



## Adi12982

LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.



We say it here in Miami. . . but it doesn't end there, afetr "give me something good to eat" we go on to say "if you don't, I don't care, i'll pull down your underwear" LOL



emcreative said:


> Well ladies, it's my last posting before we leave!  We are going to head out tomorrow and stay at a hotel by the airport since our flight leaves so early Monday morning. I have to say thanks again to so many of you who helped out to make this trip super special!!!
> 
> Y'all take care of each other, now!  If anything comes up I need to know about, Melissa (mommyof3princess) knows how to text me!   Maybe I can even get her to post a pic or two for me (hmm...how will I get the Phin and Ferb heads on the babies if I use my cellphone cam?...)
> 
> Love ya!
> Marah



Have a safe, wonderful and joy filled trip!!  Can't wait til August 7th so then we can see pictures of your WHOLE crew


----------



## revrob

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I cased the using the bandannas idea ( I don't remember now who posted it, I'm sorry, but thanks for the idea!) Here is Taylor's arrival day dress I made last night. Taylor is calling it the world's most twirly dress...she really loves twirly dresses and skirts.



LOVE it!  it's awesome!  



Mouse House Mama said:


> Well I will try again since nobody even noticed me the first time.....
> 
> I think you girls make some fabulous stuff. I am learning to sew and I love reading this thread for helpful ideas. I am almost done making my first project this year. I have made a bunch of stuff in the past but I am really learning how to sew even better now. I will try and post a picture of my projects as I make them. Of course I am a bit technologically challenged!
> Anyway, I look foward to seeing all the new stuff you gals make and hopefully you won't mind my questions.



WELCOME!  Hope you grow to love the thread as much as most of us here do!



xdanielleax said:


> I finished these 2 outfits today.  The tops are from Jeanne's pillowcase dress tutorial and the pants are Carla's easy fits with an extra large ruffle.  The 1st outfit is pretty much a CASE from Jeanne.  I loved what she made so much that I went to Hobby Lobby to find similiar fabrics.  I didn't realize til I got home that they were the exact same fabrics!   I think I'm going to make the ribbons halter style because they keep falling off Violette's shoulders.  She's got slopey shoulders like me.



Those are SO cute!  have you considered attaching the ribbon closer in towards the neck?  it may keep them from falling off the shoulders.  They're VERY cute!



NiniMorris said:


> OK..I have a question for the experts here...My Grandmother was a seamstress.  She always told me two things made the difference between a professional looking garmet and a sloppy garmet.  One was seam finishing.  The other was top stitching.
> 
> I know what to do for the seam finishing...but for the life of me I cannot get the topstitching looking right.  I read CarlaC's blog where there is a special foot that helps with the edgestitching...but what about the top stitching?
> 
> Is there a secret to getting it looking straight and even...other than PPP (practice, persistence and patience)?  It is driving me crazy!!!
> 
> Nini



I use an EDGE JOINING FOOT.  It has a little bar kinda thing that sticks down in the middle of the foot.  Line that bar thing in the ditch of the seam that you are topstitching, and adjust your needle position to land exactly where you want the topstitching to be then stitch - keeping the little bar in the ditch as you go.  Works GREAT!


----------



## ncmomof2

mirandag819 said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> [quote="xdanielleax, post: 32779553"][IMG]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e75/xdanielleax/DSCF1682.jpg
> [



Cute!  I love Hobby Lobby!


----------



## pixeegrl

xdanielleax said:


> I finished these 2 outfits today.  The tops are from Jeanne's pillowcase dress tutorial and the pants are Carla's easy fits with an extra large ruffle.  The 1st outfit is pretty much a CASE from Jeanne.  I loved what she made so much that I went to Hobby Lobby to find similiar fabrics.  I didn't realize til I got home that they were the exact same fabrics!   I think I'm going to make the ribbons halter style because they keep falling off Violette's shoulders.  She's got slopey shoulders like me.



What a little doll. Love the outfits too, especially the first one!


----------



## mirandag819

Mirb1214 said:


> How Cute!!  I remember the bodice part being a bandana from HL but is the rest of the skirt bandana too?  I am going to have to case this one too.  I've not been brave enough for the patchwork yet though!



Some of the patches are other pieces of the same bandanna, a couple of them have the small mickey from the bandanna on them (but I guess I didn't photograph those pieces close enough. The rest is normal fabric, mostly fat quarters. 

The patchwork is easy... I haven't been sewing long and I can do it. Carla C's patchwork skirt explains it really well. It is a little time comsuming, but not difficult. I used her patchwork skirt as kind of a guide for the dress. I just used the math from it, but modified it to what I needed.


----------



## Mirb1214

The patchwork is easy... I haven't been sewing long and I can do it. Carla C's patchwork skirt explains it really well. It is a little time comsuming said:
			
		

> I'm really gonna hate when you leave for your vacation b/c I'm scared that your outfit production will slow down!  You have to promise to still roll out outfits on a regular basis.  Even if they aren't Disney related.


----------



## mirandag819

Mirb1214 said:


> I'm really gonna hate when you leave for your vacation b/c I'm scared that your outfit production will slow down!  You have to promise to still roll out outfits on a regular basis.  Even if they aren't Disney related.



Awwww thanks, that is sweet. Don't worry.... I have lots of cute ideas for Halloween stuff to start on when I get back, and then I will need to start sewing for a Disney Cruise.... so plenty more outfits. Besides I have created a monster, Taylor now thinks she needs an outfit for every little thing she is going to do, birthday parties, movies, ice cream day (which is every Friday at school... and she won't wear the same thing twice).

 Now in the next few weeks I won't have as many outfits being made for her.  I think I only need 3 more, but then I need to make lots of shirts for us adults. Of coarse now DH called and said he wants to stay at SoG but he wants to stay longer then the  8 days we were planning..... he is wanted to stay like 11 or 12 and go to seaworld and universal too. Once I decide if he is serious and see if I can adjust my plans I may need to come up with some outfits for both of those places too. 

BTW.. those of you who are military.... did you know Universal is giving the service member a free 7 day ticket too, and $79 companion tickets? I didn't know this until today. I have never been to Universal, but I guess we might have to check it out.


----------



## LisaZoe

NiniMorris said:


> OK..I have a question for the experts here...My Grandmother was a seamstress.  She always told me two things made the difference between a professional looking garment and a sloppy garment.  One was seam finishing.  The other was top stitching.
> 
> I know what to do for the seam finishing...but for the life of me I cannot get the topstitching looking right.  I read CarlaC's blog where there is a special foot that helps with the edgestitching...but what about the top stitching?
> 
> Is there a secret to getting it looking straight and even...other than PPP (practice, persistence and patience)?  It is driving me crazy!!!
> 
> Nini



Definitely the PPP is the main thing. However, one thing to try is to lengthen your stitches a little. You don't want them too long but a longer stitch will help hide any small wobbles in the stitching. A shorter stitch length can really make wobbles more of noticeable. I have to day, though, that I still worry about my topstitching being even. I have gotten more comfortable with it but that's mostly because I've done so much of it in the past 4 years. 

BTW - I still remember when I was learning to sew and my mom or grandmother would turn things inside out so they could check the seam. They expected the seams to be even and straight. It didn't matter if it looked fine when worn - it wasn't done correctly if the seams weren't done well. Back then, seam 'finishing' meant using pinking shears. Yup, I'm that old.


----------



## SallyfromDE

xdanielleax said:


> I finished these 2 outfits today.  The tops are from Jeanne's pillowcase dress tutorial and the pants are Carla's easy fits with an extra large ruffle.  The 1st outfit is pretty much a CASE from Jeanne.  I loved what she made so much that I went to Hobby Lobby to find similiar fabrics.  I didn't realize til I got home that they were the exact same fabrics!   I think I'm going to make the ribbons halter style because they keep falling off Violette's shoulders.  She's got slopey shoulders like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Your little one is adorable. The outfits look so cute on her! 



NiniMorris said:


> OK..I have a question for the experts here...My Grandmother was a seamstress.  She always told me two things made the difference between a professional looking garmet and a sloppy garmet.  One was seam finishing.  The other was top stitching.
> 
> I know what to do for the seam finishing...but for the life of me I cannot get the topstitching looking right.  I read CarlaC's blog where there is a special foot that helps with the edgestitching...but what about the top stitching?
> 
> Is there a secret to getting it looking straight and even...other than PPP (practice, persistence and patience)?  It is driving me crazy!!!
> 
> Nini



They have a foot for that. I think it's an edging foot. It has a bar that you run along the ditch. I looked up all the feet that are made for my machine, and this is one I want. They also have a knit foot, to keep it from stretching. I want that one to! And one for sewing trims, like pearls or sequins. I think I found 10  different feet.


----------



## binab

I'm a frequent lurker, occassional poster on this thread.  You've inspired me to dust off the sewing machine (no small feat!) in preparation for our upcoming DW trip.  To start, I've been trying to girly-up the Target Phineas and Ferb t-shirt.  I made DD a pair of Perry colored pants and added a matching ruffle and some frilly sleeves to the shirt.  It doesn't look right to me though - esp the shoulders and neck.  The shirt actually fits her good everywhere except the shoulders where its a bit wide which I think is part of the problem.  Any ideas?  I still have enough of the fabric that I can start over with some of this...   

Here's what I have so far...


----------



## princessmom29

binab said:


> I'm a frequent lurker, occassional poster on this thread.  You've inspired me to dust off the sewing machine (no small feat!) in preparation for our upcoming DW trip.  To start, I've been trying to girly-up the Target Phineas and Ferb t-shirt.  I made DD a pair of Perry colored pants and added a matching ruffle and some frilly sleeves to the shirt.  It doesn't look right to me though - esp the shoulders and neck.  The shirt actually fits her good everywhere except the shoulders where its a bit wide which I think is part of the problem.  Any ideas?  I still have enough of the fabric that I can start over with some of this...
> 
> Here's what I have so far...



Our home ec teacher at school has been repurposing tees and she takes the band off the neck and uses pintucks to take it in. You also could take some length out of the shoulders and bring the ruffle closer to the neck.


----------



## mom2koh

Yippee!!! I love sewing things for my kiddos for our trips to "The World" I am  that I found this thread.

Right now I should be working on my dd's halloween costume.  She's decided to be Wendy Darling again thsi year but wants the dress Young Wendy was wearing at the end of the Tinkerbell movie. So I am altering last year's dress by adding lonfer sleeves and some satin edging. I'm thinking this will give the right effect


----------



## emcreative

Hi everyone from beautiful, glorious sunn....

Oh crap.  I'm only in Detroit!  And this part of town is cloudy and kinda scary!

We're here so we don't have to leave so early in the morning with the kiddos.  I think security is gonna be a nightmare with all the kiddos and two babies!

Wanted to share this- as we were leaving today, going back and forth across the kitchen with our bags to load them into the van, Phineas was marching along with us and sing-songing "I GO! I GO! I GO!"  Cutest...thing...ever!





When we arrived I was sure the kids would immediately start about going swimming, or out to dinner, or something...and this is what my Hannah does...






Here's hoping my little AsthmaDiva isn't about to have a mighty fall  

I'll try to catch up on all the amazing stuff when we get back...(but seriously, did you really think you'd sneak that Phineas and Ferb outfit in behind my proverbial back!  For shame! )


----------



## tricia

xdanielleax said:


> I finished these 2 outfits today.  The tops are from Jeanne's pillowcase dress tutorial and the pants are Carla's easy fits with an extra large ruffle.  The 1st outfit is pretty much a CASE from Jeanne.  I loved what she made so much that I went to Hobby Lobby to find similiar fabrics.  I didn't realize til I got home that they were the exact same fabrics!   I think I'm going to make the ribbons halter style because they keep falling off Violette's shoulders.  She's got slopey shoulders like me.



Oh my, isn't she just the cutest. 

Great job.  Love the fabric on both sets.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mirandag819 said:


>


How cute!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> This has not been my week on top of the ring thing, I have Walking Pnunomia, And My Baby is turning 4 on Sunday


Yikes!  Hope you feel better soon!



billwendy said:


> Here is my try at the crayon/coloring book tote bag...hope Abby likes it!!


I'm sure she'll love it!




littlepeppers said:


> I have to ask the dreaded question.
> 
> HOW DO YOU DO EYES BY HAND OR MACHINE?
> You can't just name a stitch, b/c I'm cluelesss.  I looked at a video on how to do a satin stitch by hand, but is there a special thicker thread that they use?
> 
> I know that you all hate doing eyes, but DD needs (she told me so) a Marie & her most noticable feature is her blue eyes.
> 
> I finished my 1st multi-level applique, but I cheated on the eyes.  This is her AK outfit.  DH didn't want her to be to grown up w/ jungle prints.


Your AK outfit is adorable!  Great job on the applique!




revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!


Love that Belle!  Just perfect!



mirandag819 said:


> I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th.
> 
> He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!!
> 
> I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!
> 
> 
> Now the super planned in me is starting to freak out though.... I need to book him  on our flights, try to add him to our ADRs (Which I know probably won't work since we will be going from 4 people to 5.... any suggestions there?) Try to add him to the dessert party, let the VIP tour guide know we have an extra person, and hopefully book a second room at the Poly. I decided to stay at the Poly this year instead of Shades of Green since there was a 40% military discount and since I only had to pay for 1 room instead of 2. The poly at 40% off pretty much equalled what I had been paying every year at Shades of Green for our room and my mom's room. I am not loving the added expense for a 2nd room at the Poly, but I really have my heart set on it now, and DH wants to stay there too.... so I will work it out.
> 
> Anyhow just wanted to share my excitment, now I need to get back to planning and sewing...thankfully the flu is letting up some today.


How awesome!  Goodluck with the hotel decision!



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, i have an announcement to make:
> I have a new baby!!!  Here's a  pic:
> Thanks to her, I was able to make this birthday gift for a friends 3 y/o who loves Curios George and the colors red and blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, there were yet more financial hits in our little world, so I had to go to my happy place, and since WDW's not on the agenda at the minute, my sewing room will have to do! So I finally used the modern accents handbag pattern my mom bought me (hoping, of course, I'd make her a bag) and here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pattern, love that you can use up a lot of fabric scraps of fabric ya love, didn't like the d ring idea; next time I think I'll just sew the straps directly.


Cute George outfit but I love that bag!



sheridee32 said:


> here are few things i created for a friends grandkids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mickey is one of the first hand pieced ones i have done i usually do everything on my embroidery machine


Those are wonderful!



bentleygirl22 said:


> hello Everyone,
> Well I'm new to DisBoutique..
> I used to sew for a living had my own online Kids boutique ( i'll show you photo's of my old outfits later), But any way I Got burned out I had stopped Sewing over 2 years ago, Packed away my SM & Gave all my Fabric away ( i'm kicking myself that doing that) Because last week I was bitten By the sewing bug again...
> 
> We have an up coming trip to disney world.. so i started planning outfits...
> 
> Here's Alexis' Animal kingdom Outfit....
> 
> Its Pretty Much Done !!! I just need to do the Top stiched on the ruffle.
> Then its finished... Woo Hoo ...
> Here is Alexis dancing around in it !! I'm very pleased at how it came out..


Love that AK outfit!



emcreative said:


> Well ladies, it's my last posting before we leave!  We are going to head out tomorrow and stay at a hotel by the airport since our flight leaves so early Monday morning. I have to say thanks again to so many of you who helped out to make this trip super special!!!
> 
> Y'all take care of each other, now!  If anything comes up I need to know about, Melissa (mommyof3princess) knows how to text me!   Maybe I can even get her to post a pic or two for me (hmm...how will I get the Phin and Ferb heads on the babies if I use my cellphone cam?...)
> 
> Love ya!
> Marah


Sorry I missed you!  I'm sure you'll have a magical trip!!!



3huskymom said:


>


Love all of those!  I really love the Philjarmagic Vida!!!



mommyof3princess said:


> I made this outfit for my BF's dd5 Austyn's first day of first grade. I did get her mommys permission to be on here isn't she cute?


How cute!  Looks like she loves it!



coteau_chick said:


> I made the milk crate cover.  It was easy to make.  Here is a picture of how it came out.  I used Fancy Nancy fabric.  It is for my niece.


That came out great!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I cased the using the bandannas idea ( I don't remember now who posted it, I'm sorry, but thanks for the idea!) Here is Taylor's arrival day dress I made last night. Taylor is calling it the world's most twirly dress...she really loves twirly dresses and skirts.


Love that!



xdanielleax said:


> I finished these 2 outfits today.  The tops are from Jeanne's pillowcase dress tutorial and the pants are Carla's easy fits with an extra large ruffle.  The 1st outfit is pretty much a CASE from Jeanne.  I loved what she made so much that I went to Hobby Lobby to find similiar fabrics.  I didn't realize til I got home that they were the exact same fabrics!   I think I'm going to make the ribbons halter style because they keep falling off Violette's shoulders.  She's got slopey shoulders like me.


Love both of those!  Great job!



3huskymom said:


> I am so worried it won't get fixed and back in time for us. Anyone have any experience with Canon customer service? I have to wait until  10AM tomorrow to talk to tech support.
> 
> SOrry for the vent....I knew you all would understand!


No experience with Canon but I wanted to wish you good luck!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

revrob said:


> I use an EDGE JOINING FOOT.  It has a little bar kinda thing that sticks down in the middle of the foot.  Line that bar thing in the ditch of the seam that you are topstitching, and adjust your needle position to land exactly where you want the topstitching to be then stitch - keeping the little bar in the ditch as you go.  Works GREAT!




Yeah...I think that is what CarlaC suggested.    Thanks...I'll have to keep looking.  So far I haven't been able to find one.



LisaZoe said:


> Definitely the PPP is the main thing. However, one thing to try is to lengthen your stitches a little. You don't want them too long but a longer stitch will help hide any small wobbles in the stitching. A shorter stitch length can really make wobbles more of noticeable. I have to day, though, that I still worry about my topstitching being even. I have gotten more comfortable with it but that's mostly because I've done so much of it in the past 4 years.
> 
> BTW - I still remember when I was learning to sew and my mom or grandmother would turn things inside out so they could check the seam. They expected the seams to be even and straight. It didn't matter if it looked fine when worn - it wasn't done correctly if the seams weren't done well. Back then, seam 'finishing' meant using pinking shears. Yup, I'm that old.




First of all...I think it is safe to say I'm a little older than you.  I think my oldest son is probably around your age (he is in his 30's).  My grandmother always said, you should be able to wear the clothes inside out and still look good. (I guess that is where I got my 'thing' for using the wrong side of fabrics in a lot of my quilts)

I've slowed down the speed on my top stitching, but didn't think about lengthening my stitches.  I'll try that with my next one.  I finished 4 today (except for bottons -- have to wait to try them on the kiddos to make sure the buttons are in the right place.) Only 8 more to go!  (two girls to sew for on this trip) Then all the Tshirts for the adults and a few things for my son.  Only 62 days to go!



SallyfromDE said:


> They have a foot for that. I think it's an edging foot. It has a bar that you run along the ditch. I looked up all the feet that are made for my machine, and this is one I want. They also have a knit foot, to keep it from stretching. I want that one to! And one for sewing trims, like pearls or sequins. I think I found 10  different feet.



I just got my ruffler foot in... and LOVE it!!  It took me two weeks to get all the ruffles done on two strip work jumpers.  I finished attaching the skirt to the bodice (using the ruffler) in only 20 minutes!  My husband thought I had everything I could possibly need for my machine...ha ha ha ha Little does he know!!!


Nini


----------



## binab

princessmom29 said:


> Our home ec teacher at school has been repurposing tees and she takes the band off the neck and uses pintucks to take it in. You also could take some length out of the shoulders and bring the ruffle closer to the neck.



Thanks - thats just what I'll do!  I'll post pictures again when it's finished!


----------



## KARAJ

LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.



I lived in Arizona until hubby joined the Army and yes, I was very aware of it


----------



## LisaZoe

NiniMorris said:


> First of all...I think it is safe to say I'm a little older than you.  I think my oldest son is probably around your age (he is in his 30's).  My grandmother always said, you should be able to wear the clothes inside out and still look good. (I guess that is where I got my 'thing' for using the wrong side of fabrics in a lot of my quilts)
> 
> I've slowed down the speed on my top stitching, but didn't think about lengthening my stitches.  I'll try that with my next one.  I finished 4 today (except for bottons -- have to wait to try them on the kiddos to make sure the buttons are in the right place.) Only 8 more to go!  (two girls to sew for on this trip) Then all the Tshirts for the adults and a few things for my son.  Only 62 days to go!



Well, I'll be 47 in a couple of months so a bit older than your son.  It's still hard for me to figure out how I got to this age and I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up. 

I like to use the backside of fabric in my applique. Sometimes the print is too obvious on the 'right' side but just the right texture when turned over.


----------



## princessmom29

binab said:


> Thanks - thats just what I'll do!  I'll post pictures again when it's finished!



Glad I could help!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

uhhh...grow up?  No one ever said I had to do that!

Nini


----------



## KARAJ

mirandag819 said:


> Yeah I think food and transportation are the two downfalls there, but we don't use either.... we always have ADRs for breakfast and dinner so we don't eat at the resort, and we have never used the busses. Plus we always request rooms in the new wing... they are a bit nicer and there isn't much of a walk to the lobby. We do valet and the van has always been ready and waiting for us when we get up front.
> 
> I really wanted to try the Poly.... and I am waiting for DH's, my mom, and my sister's feedback to make my decision.... it is just a BIG price difference. It would be $1050 for 2 rooms at SoG for the week. $3354 for 2 rooms at the Poly for the week (and that is if I can still get the 40% discount on a second room at the Poly).
> 
> It is great that his ticket is free and our's are only $125 (we are adding water parks and more option.... or they would only be $99)



I just wanted to let you know that we used the 40% on out trip last week and we used it on 3 rooms! We had 13 people 1 was an infant. Also just in case you did not know if you plan on usimg the special tickets that like not having the waterpark already on it, they do not have park hopper either that is also another $25 if you were interested just FYI in case. I was SO glad to hear about your hubby  Also try and rest some you will need your strength for the world.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mirandag819 said:


> The bodice fabric is actually a bandanna, someone else did this last month, and I loved the idea. The bandanna came from Hobby Lobby.



Do they still have that bandanna at HL?  Is it in the fabric section or should I look elsewhere?   I've never seen them.



NiniMorris said:


> OK..I have a question for the experts here...My Grandmother was a seamstress.  She always told me two things made the difference between a professional looking garmet and a sloppy garmet.  One was seam finishing.  The other was top stitching.
> 
> I know what to do for the seam finishing...but for the life of me I cannot get the topstitching looking right.  I read CarlaC's blog where there is a special foot that helps with the edgestitching...but what about the top stitching?
> 
> Is there a secret to getting it looking straight and even...other than PPP (practice, persistence and patience)?  It is driving me crazy!!!
> 
> Nini



I'm fairly new to sewing but I have been wondering something as far as seam finishing....okay, when CarlaC says to finish the seam with a zig zag stitch, is the side of the zig zag stitch supposed to go off of the one side of the fabric so it kind of wraps around and helps it not to fray or are both ends supposed to be completely on the fabric?  hopefully I explained this well enough....sorry if that is confusing....i'm very tired!


----------



## lovesdumbo

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm fairly new to sewing but I have been wondering something as far as seam finishing....okay, when CarlaC says to finish the seam with a zig zag stitch, is the side of the zig zag stitch supposed to go off of the one side of the fabric so it kind of wraps around and helps it not to fray or are both ends supposed to be completely on the fabric?  hopefully I explained this well enough....sorry if that is confusing....i'm very tired!



off of the one side of the fabric so it kind of wraps around and helps it not to fray

My sewing machine came with a special foot to make this easy.


----------



## littlepeppers

binab said:


> I'm a frequent lurker, occassional poster on this thread.  You've inspired me to dust off the sewing machine (no small feat!) in preparation for our upcoming DW trip.  To start, I've been trying to girly-up the Target Phineas and Ferb t-shirt.  I made DD a pair of Perry colored pants and added a matching ruffle and some frilly sleeves to the shirt.  It doesn't look right to me though - esp the shoulders and neck.  The shirt actually fits her good everywhere except the shoulders where its a bit wide which I think is part of the problem.  Any ideas?  I still have enough of the fabric that I can start over with some of this...
> 
> Here's what I have so far...



I don't know how to sew well, but I'm getting ok at salvaging mistakes.  Would it make sense to put a gather along the shoulder seam.  It seems like it would make it girly & bring the ruffle closer to the neck.


----------



## longaberger_lara

karebear1 said:


> love, love, love the hot pink mickey.minnie dress- and that little darling of a girl??? How sweet is she??
> 
> 
> So people.......  *today..........*
> 
> i can officially be catagorized as old. Please everyone.......  A minute of silence for my youth.
> 
> Thank you.



happy birthday, oh cricut queen!!!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do they still have that bandanna at HL?  Is it in the fabric section or should I look elsewhere?   I've never seen them.
> 
> I'm fairly new to sewing but I have been wondering something as far as seam finishing....okay, when CarlaC says to finish the seam with a zig zag stitch, is the side of the zig zag stitch supposed to go off of the one side of the fabric so it kind of wraps around and helps it not to fray or are both ends supposed to be completely on the fabric?  hopefully I explained this well enough....sorry if that is confusing....i'm very tired!



My machine has an overcasting foot & stitch.  Works great.


----------



## NaeNae

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do they still have that bandanna at HL?  Is it in the fabric section or should I look elsewhere?   I've never seen them.




The bandanna's are in the craft section where the fabric paint and jewelry stuff is.


----------



## momto2cuties

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I cased the using the bandannas idea ( I don't remember now who posted it, I'm sorry, but thanks for the idea!) Here is Taylor's arrival day dress I made last night. Taylor is calling it the world's most twirly dress...she really loves twirly dresses and skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lurking here for a while, watching and sewing, and trying to think up some cool ideas.  So...imagine my surprise to see this beautiful dress!  I just picked up that bandanna and several of the same fabrics when I was at Hobby Lobby on Thursday!!!  Isn't that the weirdest coincidence!?!?!  I'll be sure to make my DD's a little different in case they ever meet!!!  Ha!


----------



## Adi12982

Someone offered to pick up a few of those bandannas for me a while ago, and was never able to, would anyone here be willing to get me some or know where to get them online??

TIA!

Adi


----------



## mirandag819

Adi12982 said:


> Someone offered to pick up a few of those bandannas for me a while ago, and was never able to, would anyone here be willing to get me some or know where to get them online??
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Adi



I need to go to Hobby Lobby again tomorrow or Tuesday.... I will check and see if my store still has some more. How many do you need?


----------



## 3huskymom

Adi12982 said:


> Someone offered to pick up a few of those bandannas for me a while ago, and was never able to, would anyone here be willing to get me some or know where to get them online??
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Adi



Me too! Me too! Those are awesome, I would even settle for just one! PLEASE????

Wish me luck when I plead with Canon tomorrow about the camcorder malfunction! 17 days to go until WDW!


----------



## twob4him

Let me see if I can remember everything I wanted to say to all of these quotes....lol...




3huskymom said:


> Yay! I got thress things finished last night. I just love how fast the Simply Sweet goes together!
> 
> Here's my version of a Belle sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOw I have 2.5 weeks to go and have my shirts to finish and I think I will attempt the Feliz since I got my hubby to make my pattern pieces for it last night.


I love your outfits you made!!! I am getting ready to make a Jasmine outfit with a Simply Sweet and I wanted to add a layer of tulle, kinda like you did here. I hate working with tulle....how did you add the layer of it?? Did you baste it to the fabric and then gather the fabric/tulle together? This is what I am thinking of doing, cause I don't think my ruffler will handle the tulle by itself. Thanks for any insights you have!! 


SallyfromDE said:


> A few boards back, I remember a bunch of sewers looking at the food on YCMT. I came across this on Etsy and it was so cute I had to show you.
> 
> 
> And for the group that likes to make the crayon rollups. I found this tutorial for Crayon Wallets. Kirsta used to like to take a pad of paper and color when she was much smaller.
> 
> http://jchandmade.typepad.com/jc_handmade/2008/10/diy-childs-coloring-wallet.html


Oh very crafty!! I love the Crayon Wallet too! I added it to my favorites...if I ever finish sewing everything else, maybe I will make three of these for the girls! I wonder if you can add colored pencils instead of crayons???



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I cased the using the bandannas idea ( I don't remember now who posted it, I'm sorry, but thanks for the idea!) Here is Taylor's arrival day dress I made last night. Taylor is calling it the world's most twirly dress...she really loves twirly dresses and skirts.


*I am very sorry...by order of the Sewing Police...you must immediately ship this dress to me.... *

I absolutely LOVE it!!! Makes me like pink more than purple even!!! 



Tweevil said:


> Uht oh.....  I have been bitten by the bug......
> 
> I have received my UBER FABULOUS designs from Heather worship and did part of a halter top last night with Cindy on it.  Mind you, I have never touched a emb machine - just a regular one for like..hmmm... 5 minutes.
> 
> Now, I have seen the links for the VIDA - thank you everyone!
> 
> I can't find a thing for the FELIZ - can someone help me?  Where do you get the pattern and/or a tutorial or instructions?
> 
> If someone could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!


I agree with the uber fabulous part!!! I just did 7 tees each with one of her designs and all of them stitched out great!!!

I made a feliz using Trillum's (here's the first one CLICK HERE) set of tutorials...they are down on the bottom right side under Free!!! I think they are in reverse order! Here's what I made...










Her tutorial shows you how to make all those cute ruffles!!!! HTH!!! 




Mouse House Mama said:


> Well I will try again since nobody even noticed me the first time.....
> 
> I think you girls make some fabulous stuff. I am learning to sew and I love reading this thread for helpful ideas. I am almost done making my first project this year. I have made a bunch of stuff in the past but I am really learning how to sew even better now. I will try and post a picture of my projects as I make them. Of course I am a bit technologically challenged!
> Anyway, I look foward to seeing all the new stuff you gals make and hopefully you won't mind my questions.:



WELCOME!! Sorry we missed you! Can't wait to see what you make! Usually we load pics up to photobucket and copy and paste them onto here! (I use the bottom code which says  IMG code). 



Tweevil said:


> Hi!   I am with you, I am learning too and am a new chick to the thread too.
> Hopefully we can help each other with the help of the great info here.


Welcome!!!  Hopefully this thread will suck you both in!!!! 



karebear1 said:


> Love, love, LOVE the hot pink Mickey.Minnie dress- and that little darling of a girl??? How sweet is she??
> 
> 
> So people.......  *Today..........*
> 
> I can officially be catagorized as old. Please everyone.......  a minute of silence for my youth.
> 
> thank you.


Happy Birthday Queen Cricut Karen the great!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> This tute looks good: http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/search/label/sew-along You have to read from the post at the bottom up to get the steps in the correct order but it seems very thorough at a glance.


Yaaa I like hers too!!!  



xdanielleax said:


> I finished these 2 outfits today.  The tops are from Jeanne's pillowcase dress tutorial and the pants are Carla's easy fits with an extra large ruffle.  The 1st outfit is pretty much a CASE from Jeanne.  I loved what she made so much that I went to Hobby Lobby to find similiar fabrics.  I didn't realize til I got home that they were the exact same fabrics!   I think I'm going to make the ribbons halter style because they keep falling off Violette's shoulders.  She's got slopey shoulders like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []


The outfits are cute!!! Great job!!! Your DD is absolulety adorable!!! She reminds me of a model I saw on a blog the other day! And her name is Violette...so pretty! We just had a disboutiquer name her baby Violet too! 



NiniMorris said:


> OK..I have a question for the experts here...My Grandmother was a seamstress.  She always told me two things made the difference between a professional looking garmet and a sloppy garmet.  One was seam finishing.  The other was top stitching.
> 
> I know what to do for the seam finishing...but for the life of me I cannot get the topstitching looking right.  I read CarlaC's blog where there is a special foot that helps with the edgestitching...but what about the top stitching?
> 
> Is there a secret to getting it looking straight and even...other than PPP (practice, persistence and patience)?  It is driving me crazy!!!
> 
> Nini



Someone already answered you but I use the 1/4" edge foot. If you google that in you can find them online or you can get them at quilting shops too! I like what Lisa said about lengthening the stitch a bit! And with a little PPP you will be on your way!!!! I also try to match the thread really closely too! 




OK I think I caught up! I will post those Crystal Palace Lunch Tees tomorrow!!! Hugs everyone!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

twob4him said:


> Let me see if I can remember everything I wanted to say to all of these quotes....lol...
> 
> 
> 
> I love your outfits you made!!! I am getting ready to make a Jasmine outfit with a Simply Sweet and I wanted to add a layer of tulle, kinda like you did here. I hate working with tulle....how did you add the layer of it?? Did you baste it to the fabric and then gather the fabric/tulle together? This is what I am thinking of doing, cause I don't think my ruffler will handle the tulle by itself. Thanks for any insights you have!!



I'm not sure what type of fabric I used for the top, it was  chiffon-type fabric I found on the red dot clearance and thought it would be a simple way to get the yellow flower look on a belle dress. Because I had 2 different widths for the chiffon and cotton I gathered them separately. I gathered the chiffon and pinned to the bodice and then zigzag stitched it on and then I did the same with the cotton. After the cotton was zigzaged on I did my 1/4" seam. HTH! Whatever the fabric was it wasn't too hard to word with. I was worried it would fall apart with the stitching and gathering and it was fine.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Adi12982 said:


> Someone offered to pick up a few of those bandannas for me a while ago, and was never able to, would anyone here be willing to get me some or know where to get them online??
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Adi


My Hobby Lobby has them. They just got some more in stock the other day. The whole bin was full of them.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Hi everyone from beautiful, glorious sunn....
> 
> Oh crap.  I'm only in Detroit!  And this part of town is cloudy and kinda scary!
> 
> We're here so we don't have to leave so early in the morning with the kiddos.  I think security is gonna be a nightmare with all the kiddos and two babies!
> 
> Wanted to share this- as we were leaving today, going back and forth across the kitchen with our bags to load them into the van, Phineas was marching along with us and sing-songing "I GO! I GO! I GO!"  Cutest...thing...ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we arrived I was sure the kids would immediately start about going swimming, or out to dinner, or something...and this is what my Hannah does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping my little AsthmaDiva isn't about to have a mighty fall
> 
> I'll try to catch up on all the amazing stuff when we get back...(but seriously, did you really think you'd sneak that Phineas and Ferb outfit in behind my proverbial back!  For shame! )



We'd never sneak around on you- you're way to good and would catch us!  Hopefully Hannah's just really esited and that is making her overtired.  Better to rest now than at WDW, right?


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!


It's gorgeous!! I can't wait to see them on a model! 



mirandag819 said:


> I just have to share my happy happy news!!!! A few weeks ago I posted that DH was going to try to get his 2 weeks leave from Iraq on DD's birthday and surprise her at Disney World...and he said there was a really good chance he would get it. Well a few days ago he called and said he couldn't get it, and that he would be home for leave on Oct 15th (We will be at Disney World Aug 15th). I was pretty bummed, but we started to look at a Disney Cruise or something for when he did get leave, but he said it would definatly be Oct 15th.
> 
> He just called, he found someone to trade him and they got it approved.... he will be home August 10th! Which means he will be able to go to Disney World with us!!!!!
> 
> I originally planned the trip for when I knew he wouldn't be here, because he said he didn't want to go to Disney World on his leave (something about too hot and too much walking). Well he changed his mind and wanted to go with us so badly. I was starting to feel bad about going without him, so now I am SOOOOOOOO excited he can go!


So happy for you!!! Did you ever see the pm I sent you with the link to an embroidery design???



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, i have an announcement to make:
> I have a new baby!!!  Here's a  pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to her, I was able to make this birthday gift for a friends 3 y/o who loves Curios George and the colors red and blue:


Yay! I have the PE700. It is a great machine! George looks great!


JUJU814 said:


> Oh I'll definitely post pics of Emily in them!! I even showed her the pics. I'm sitting at my puter digitizing my next design set and she keeps coming back to me asking me to show her the princess dresses.
> 
> Julie


That is so sweet! 


LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.


I know everyone has answered, but yes I have heard of this. Please don't put the part about the underwear.. I hate this phrase because here they always say the part about pulling down underwear. My little cousin was sexually abused and they used that phrase to make her think it was a game. I'm glad to know that in some areas that isn't part of the phrase!
Hopefully your outfit changes the bad connotation I have of that saying.




revrob said:


> I need help!  Does anyone know of a font that looks like letters that have been written in pixie dust?  Or stars?  I need to add some lettering to a tinkerbell design but I'm having difficulty finding a font.


 Did you find anything? I was wondering if that would work out.. think of all the jump stithces! I guess your machine cuts those huh? Lucky girl. 



bentleygirl22 said:


>


How cute! I like the green with the animal print. Makes me think of camo.




3huskymom said:


> NOw I have 2.5 weeks to go and have my shirts to finish and I think I will attempt the Feliz since I got my hubby to make my pattern pieces for it last night.


Love the philharmonic!! Marah is so awesome for sharing those images. It really is a stunning dress. You did an awesome job! What do you mean by your hubby made the pattern pieces for you? I was wondering if your husband makes plexi glass patterns. Hubby has done that for me a couple of times.



SallyfromDE said:


> A few boards back, I remember a bunch of sewers looking at the food on YCMT. I came across this on Etsy and it was so cute I had to show you.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...=handmade&ga_page=21&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title
> 
> And for the group that likes to make the crayon rollups. I found this tutorial for Crayon Wallets. Kirsta used to like to take a pad of paper and color when she was much smaller.
> 
> http://jchandmade.typepad.com/jc_handmade/2008/10/diy-childs-coloring-wallet.html


Just wanted to say that the embroidery design I use to make my crayon roll ups has a pocket in the back to put the coloring pages. I got the design from sewing for Sarah.



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I cased the using the bandannas idea ( I don't remember now who posted it, I'm sorry, but thanks for the idea!) Here is Taylor's arrival day dress I made last night. Taylor is calling it the world's most twirly dress...she really loves twirly dresses and skirts.


Beautiful dress! Your pink fabrics really look like the match. where did you get the fabrics?? 



littlepeppers said:


> I need to get the Feliz pattern too.  I have two sewing lessons left that I need to go take.  I'm hoping that I can get the lady to help me w/ a Feliz.


Where are you taking sewing lessons?? I'm just wondering because I might know them. 
I'd be happy to help you with the Feliz as well. I love that pattern, and have made it a few times. It is probably my favorite dress right now. PM me if you want my phone number or something. We only live about 20 minutes away from each other. 


> So people.......  *Today..........*
> 
> I can officially be catagorized as old. Please everyone.......  a minute of silence for my youth.
> 
> thank you.


Happy Birthday!!!!! 


xdanielleax said:


>


I love her face in this one! 
Very cute outfits! I know I saw Shannon mention it already, but if you put the straps closer in to her neck it will keep them from falling off. I've made these where I put 1 ribbon through the front and had it tie in the back. I made a fake placket in the back and had the 2 ends come out there and then tied them. I like it that way because you don't have to worry about little ones pulling the ribbon. I make sure to put some elastic and stitch through the ribbon to make sure it doesn't cinch too tight as well.




3huskymom said:


> I am so worried it won't get fixed and back in time for us. Anyone have any experience with Canon customer service? I have to wait until  10AM tomorrow to talk to tech support.


Sorry for the trouble at Joann. The Hancock Fabric's that is about an hour from me is the same way. They are all teenagers in there and no nothing about sewing or working for that matter. I usually make the extra drive to Joann instead or just pay way more at my local shop. It is frustrating when people don't know how to use a coupon! I have been there.
Will you let us know how the Canon service goes?? I need to get my camera fixed. Are you taking it to a local shop? I called Canon and they told me I had to mail it off somewhere and pay 150 dollars up front. 



emcreative said:


> Hi everyone from beautiful, glorious sunn....
> 
> Oh crap.  I'm only in Detroit!  And this part of town is cloudy and kinda scary!
> 
> We're here so we don't have to leave so early in the morning with the kiddos.  I think security is gonna be a nightmare with all the kiddos and two babies!
> 
> Wanted to share this- as we were leaving today, going back and forth across the kitchen with our bags to load them into the van, Phineas was marching along with us and sing-songing "I GO! I GO! I GO!"  Cutest...thing...ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we arrived I was sure the kids would immediately start about going swimming, or out to dinner, or something...and this is what my Hannah does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping my little AsthmaDiva isn't about to have a mighty fall
> 
> I'll try to catch up on all the amazing stuff when we get back...(but seriously, did you really think you'd sneak that Phineas and Ferb outfit in behind my proverbial back!  For shame! )


Aww! I love the picture of Lizzie!! I wish Hannah were as enthusiastic as Phineas about going anywhere. She never wants to leave the house, and throw a fit everytime. I hear it is a stage, but I don't know...
Can't wait to hear how your trip is going!



LisaZoe said:


> BTW - I still remember when I was learning to sew and my mom or grandmother would turn things inside out so they could check the seam. They expected the seams to be even and straight. It didn't matter if it looked fine when worn - it wasn't done correctly if the seams weren't done well. Back then, seam 'finishing' meant using pinking shears. Yup, I'm that old.


I have.. erm.. relatives that still check my sewing like this! It really makes me feel picked on. Glad I am not the only one who knows how that is.




LisaZoe said:


> I like to use the backside of fabric in my applique. Sometimes the print is too obvious on the 'right' side but just the right texture when turned over.


Do you only do this when the fabric isn't printed? Or do you do it when the fabric is printed on too?



Adi12982 said:


> Someone offered to pick up a few of those bandannas for me a while ago, and was never able to, would anyone here be willing to get me some or know where to get them online??
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Adi



http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=84617&dep=82&cat=95&subcat=15&Search=Y
Here they are! Cheap too!
I wish I had remembered to buy them there instead of Hobby Lobby! I think I just got rid of my receipt too.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

binab said:


> I'm a frequent lurker, occassional poster on this thread.  You've inspired me to dust off the sewing machine (no small feat!) in preparation for our upcoming DW trip.  To start, I've been trying to girly-up the Target Phineas and Ferb t-shirt.  I made DD a pair of Perry colored pants and added a matching ruffle and some frilly sleeves to the shirt.  It doesn't look right to me though - esp the shoulders and neck.  The shirt actually fits her good everywhere except the shoulders where its a bit wide which I think is part of the problem.  Any ideas?  I still have enough of the fabric that I can start over with some of this...
> 
> Here's what I have so far...



Here is what I did with the same shirt-------









I did put pintucks in the top to make it fit across. She is a skinny little 5Y.O. and the smallest t-shirt we could find was 7/8.


Toadstool - you quoted my ? but didn't answer it.. Can you please?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Hrm.. I did answer it, but I must have deleted it when I went and edited to make thumbnails I guess.
I was saying that I used embroidery thread when I did it. I am guessing you are talking about using the sewing machine? I used polyester embroidery thread, and it did really well. I know a lady that does alot of applique with her sewing machine for quilts, and she told me to use a lighter weight thread in the bobbin because it will allow the top thread to wrap under the fabric and not have the bobbin thread show. Also.. Embroidery thread is thinner and stretchier than cotton thread. I know that matters for machine embroidery. 
Oh, and I forgot to mention that the lady told me to use serger thread in the bobbin.
I plan on doing more applique this way, but never get to it.
What are you working on??


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Just basic Mickey & Minnie icon heads on the bodice of simply sweet dresses - I changed the skirt a little  but took some advice and cut out ALL the pieces for the all 3 dresses first, now I just have to sew them. I have not done an applique on my machine except for once. I just did the first Mickey head - It pulled the fabric a litte and I feel like the applique could just pull right out of the fabric - like I am making my stitches too close together.  I think maybe I am trying to get such a solid line that I am making too many stitches. I left my camera out in the car otherwise I would take a picture. Let me try another one and if I am having the same thing I may have to go out & get the camera.

If I am making Minnie - do I sew the black all the way up to the bow and do the red bow thread over top of the black outline?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

here is the first one




here is the second one




are you suppose to be able to see the light through them if you hold them up? Like this....





If you are then I guess I am doing ok.. If not I am not sure what I am doing wrong....
This is the last one for tonight I have to get the majority of the dress done before I put the other head in the skirt or should the applique be done first?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> here is the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you suppose to be able to see the light through them if you hold them up? Like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are then I guess I am doing ok.. If not I am not sure what I am doing wrong....
> This is the last one for tonight I have to get the majority of the dress done before I put the other head in the skirt or should the applique be done first?


What size needle are you using?? Also.. is that satin? When I am embroidering on the embroidery machine on satin I use a ballpoint needle to avoid the holes in the satin. You should be able to make the stitches close, and not have holes like that. I'd think either your needle is way too big or you just need to get a ballpoint needle. I'm not sure how that goes when you are embroidering into cotton and satin. Maybe just try a smaller sized needle. Maybe a universal since they are slightly ball pointed. You are putting another head on the skirt? I would applique it before I attach the skirt. You could assemble the bodice though.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I took my needle out and it says 110/18 ( i have a singer) the package says for heavy duty sewing on heavyweight fabrics I never thought about that part I have been using the same needle for 2 years!
I have a package of different size needles - 80/11, 90/14 & 100/16
I have no idea which is for what though!
I just looked on Singer's website - I guess I should be using the 90/14 one - that is what the chart says for satin.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I took my needle out and it says 110/18 ( i have a singer) the package says for heavy duty sewing on heavyweight fabrics I never thought about that part I have been using the same needle for 2 years!
> I have a package of different size needles - 80/11, 90/14 & 100/16
> I have no idea which is for what though!
> I just looked on Singer's website - I guess I should be using the 90/14 one - that is what the chart says for satin.


Hehe.. ya that is a big needle. I use that for doing hemstitching which is actually making holes in fabric.
I change my needle every couple of projects. It really annoys me that you really don't know when to change your needle. It is kind of a guessing game. I can sometimes hear that my needle is wearing by the noise the machine is making though. When it gets dull it kind of makes a tapping noise everytime the needle goes through the fabric.
I have a dress that I made and accidentally had a jeans needle on the embroidery machine. It made those little holes like yours did and I've washed it several times, and it is still okay. It looks like the applique would just be able to fall right through the dress, but it hasn't happened yet. 
I use 75/11 for most woven fabrics. I use a microtex 65 when sewing finer weights. I bought this little wheel thing that you turn and it tells you which needle to use, but I can't find it.. lol


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

here is the last one with a smaller needle. I think I will redo this one tomorrow. I have plenty of the yellow dot. I liked the first 2 better. maybe because the bow or because I think I kept turning more square on this one instead of letting it "flow" on the turns.

i think I may try the smaller needle with the next one though. I have never really been taught how to sew with the exception of home ec in middle school. And that was back in '92. No one in my family sews anymore. the only ones that did are now gone. My mom knows how to sew but hasn't in a long time. The changing needle thing never entered my mind. plus it still seems pretty sharp. Hurt my finger getting it out. Then again I only probably have sewn 10 things since I bought that needle. The majority on my sewing has been this year. SOmetimes I feel like I need to take a sewing class but I feel like I know how to do a lot of stuff already. I think a one on one would be better for me so I can ask how to do the things I want to do. My cousin was a fabric arts major? not sure if that is what it was called - but she can dye her own fabric, make yarn, etc. She has a janome which is way better than my singer but I am sure she would be able to help me out.


----------



## TinaLala

Finally finished a few things.

Here's DD7's new first day of school outfit.





And here's the pink Skull skirt I mentioned a few days ago.  I ended up adding a stripe of black lace on the plain pink because it was a little too plain.


----------



## minnie2

Everything that has been posted is simply DARLING!

That Mickey bandanna dress is great!  I remember the 1st one and loved that too.  hummm wonder if Nik would wear that?  She may be too old 




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUESTION:When you are sewing on your appliques, what type of thread do you use - regular or machine embroidery?


I use embroidery thread.





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm fairly new to sewing but I have been wondering something as far as seam finishing....okay, when CarlaC says to finish the seam with a zig zag stitch, is the side of the zig zag stitch supposed to go off of the one side of the fabric so it kind of wraps around and helps it not to fray or are both ends supposed to be completely on the fabric?  hopefully I explained this well enough....sorry if that is confusing....i'm very tired!


Yes she wants you to go over the edge of the fabric.



lovesdumbo said:


> off of the one side of the fabric so it kind of wraps around and helps it not to fray
> 
> My sewing machine came with a special foot to make this easy.


I my over casting foot.  I actually use that foot on every cut piece of a garment to stop the fraying and give it a fake serged look since I don't have a serger. I tis a pain in the but but I have become kind of OCD with it I have tried to not do it but I just simply can't


Here are 2 outifts I made for my BFF's twin's for their bday


----------



## kstgelais4

I started a pre-trip report! I've never done one before, so if anyone would like to follow along...

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2234126


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

My you guys were busy over the weekend.  Dh was off so we got some great time with the kids.  WE went to the zoo on Saturday...great day for that...the weather was perfect!  We forgot the camera, so no pics...which turned out funny because we never had such great animal interactions!!!  All the animals were out and about and really active...but I probably enjoyed not looking thru a camera lens the whole day too!

Now I am planning a trip to Virginia Beach...but I think I messed up.  When I was checking rates last week, the hotel we wanted was $167 a night (which let me say is crazy!) but today it is $214!!!!  That is a huge jump!  I am about to call and see if they can cut if I pay in full today.  We are only going because my FIL wanted us too and DH can never say no to him for some reason.  He called last night telling him the things we need to bring with us that he left here a year ago!  Um...you can come get it!  So, now I have to pack all of our stuff and his stuff....  Rant over!

I did buy the Vida last week...should be here today I hope.  I can't wait to give it a try.  The first time I showed Katie, she didn't like it.  But she is getting better at seeing a pattern without the fabric it may be made in at the time...so now shw likes it!


----------



## pixeegrl

TinaLala said:


> Finally finished a few things.
> 
> Here's DD7's new first day of school outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the pink Skull skirt I mentioned a few days ago.  I ended up adding a stripe of black lace on the plain pink because it was a little too plain.



Love them both, and the black lace adds great contrast!


----------



## littlepeppers

*Toadstool* said:


> Hehe.. ya that is a big needle. I use that for doing hemstitching which is actually making holes in fabric.
> I change my needle every couple of projects. It really annoys me that you really don't know when to change your needle. It is kind of a guessing game. I can sometimes hear that my needle is wearing by the noise the machine is making though. When it gets dull it kind of makes a tapping noise everytime the needle goes through the fabric.
> I have a dress that I made and accidentally had a jeans needle on the embroidery machine. It made those little holes like yours did and I've washed it several times, and it is still okay. It looks like the applique would just be able to fall right through the dress, but it hasn't happened yet.
> I use 75/11 for most woven fabrics. I use a microtex 65 when sewing finer weights. I bought this little wheel thing that you turn and it tells you which needle to use, but I can't find it.. lol



Ok, it is official.  I need a needle lesson.  Mine tapps.  Now I know.  I tend to use my embroidery needle for everything.  I need to change needels?    AHHHHa!


----------



## pixeegrl

Well, with all this new fabric I've been buying I figured I had better find a quick way to get rid of some of my stash...a simple pillowcase dress with applique...sorry, no Abby to model this time  Gotta whip up some more of these. They are so easy. Angie wants a Minnie one for Abby. 





Also two little over the shoulder bags for a friend's daughters annual Disney trip...






and for the older daughter....






By the way, there have been some Amazing outfits posted lately. I really need to get my butt in gear and make Abby a twirl outfit. The Princess Cuties I have seen or sooo cute too!


----------



## Stephres

bentleygirl22 said:


>



I love it! Your daughter is so sassy dancing around!



3huskymom said:


>



Very sweet, I love how you added the fancy fabric to the skirt part. Tink is adorable and the vida turned out great!



mommyof3princess said:


>



I have a hard time keeping up too, especially when I am sewing or scrapbooking. I love the bright cheerful outfit. I have that fabric and I am afraid to cut it, lol.



coteau_chick said:


>



Totally cute, I love the way it came out.



mirandag819 said:


>



I know you have already received a ton of compliments but I had to add my adoration at the cuteness! I really love everything about it, the fabrics you chose, the twirliness, the fact your daughter is as cute as a button, really great job!



karebear1 said:


> So people.......  *Today..........*
> 
> I can officially be catagorized as old. Please everyone.......  a minute of silence for my youth.
> 
> thank you.



Happy belated birthday cricut queen! 



xdanielleax said:


>



Cute little peanut! I love the outfits too, they really seem to suit her!



NiniMorris said:


> OK..I have a question for the experts here...My Grandmother was a seamstress.  She always told me two things made the difference between a professional looking garmet and a sloppy garmet.  One was seam finishing.  The other was top stitching.
> 
> I know what to do for the seam finishing...but for the life of me I cannot get the topstitching looking right.  I read CarlaC's blog where there is a special foot that helps with the edgestitching...but what about the top stitching?
> 
> Is there a secret to getting it looking straight and even...other than PPP (practice, persistence and patience)?  It is driving me crazy!!!
> 
> Nini



I have seen a lot of outfits (mostly on ebay) where they topstitch in a contrasting color to the fabric. I always try to match my fabric as closely as I can when I topstitch to minimize the errors. But it really gets better with practice.



binab said:


>



Cute! I did some stuff with t-shirts on my blog, but I started with Carla's raglan pattern so it would fit my daughter exactly right (math is totally not my thing). I would definitely recommend it.



twob4him said:


>



So pretty, can you post the front again? I must have missed it the first time around, or I just want to see it again anyway, lol!



TinaLala said:


>



Cute, I was just thinking about back to school.  I love how you added the lace to the skirt, it goes perfectly!



minnie2 said:


>



Totally cute Marlo! They will love them I am sure!


----------



## tricia

minnie2 said:


> Everything that has been posted is simply DARLING!
> 
> That Mickey bandanna dress is great!  I remember the 1st one and loved that too.  hummm wonder if Nik would wear that?  She may be too old
> 
> 
> I use embroidery thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she wants you to go over the edge of the fabric.
> 
> I my over casting foot.  I actually use that foot on every cut piece of a garment to stop the fraying and give it a fake serged look since I don't have a serger. I tis a pain in the but but I have become kind of OCD with it I have tried to not do it but I just simply can't
> 
> 
> Here are 2 outifts I made for my BFF's twin's for their bday



That is really cute.  I just made PJ's for twin boys.  I will post pics later this morning.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> here is the last one with a smaller needle. I think I will redo this one tomorrow. I have plenty of the yellow dot. I liked the first 2 better. maybe because the bow or because I think I kept turning more square on this one instead of letting it "flow" on the turns.
> 
> i think I may try the smaller needle with the next one though. I have never really been taught how to sew with the exception of home ec in middle school. And that was back in '92. No one in my family sews anymore. the only ones that did are now gone. My mom knows how to sew but hasn't in a long time. The changing needle thing never entered my mind. plus it still seems pretty sharp. Hurt my finger getting it out. Then again I only probably have sewn 10 things since I bought that needle. The majority on my sewing has been this year. SOmetimes I feel like I need to take a sewing class but I feel like I know how to do a lot of stuff already. I think a one on one would be better for me so I can ask how to do the things I want to do. My cousin was a fabric arts major? not sure if that is what it was called - but she can dye her own fabric, make yarn, etc. She has a janome which is way better than my singer but I am sure she would be able to help me out.



OK, while we are asking these applique questions.... I see that the needle comes down on the left in the applique fabric, and on the right on the garment fabric and that the edge is in the middle of the stitch.  Now, I thought in Heather's tute it said that the needle should come down on the applique fabric on both sides, but only catch 1 or 2 threads of the applique fabric on the right.  Does this make sense?  Is one way better than the other?  And Why?



TinaLala said:


> Finally finished a few things.
> 
> Here's DD7's new first day of school outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the pink Skull skirt I mentioned a few days ago.  I ended up adding a stripe of black lace on the plain pink because it was a little too plain.



Cute.  Love the pink skulls.  My Tyler loves anything with skulls, (but nothing pink )



pixeegrl said:


> Well, with all this new fabric I've been buying I figured I had better find a quick way to get rid of some of my stash...a simple pillowcase dress with applique...sorry, no Abby to model this time  Gotta whip up some more of these. They are so easy. Angie wants a Minnie one for Abby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also two little over the shoulder bags for a friend's daughters annual Disney trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the older daughter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there have been some Amazing outfits posted lately. I really need to get my butt in gear and make Abby a twirl outfit. The Princess Cuties I have seen or sooo cute too!



Great.  Love the 2 bags with the different appliques for the younger and older.


----------



## minnie2

thanks for the complements on the transformers outfits.  I made Kyle the blue shirt one.  My BFF and I have always called Kyle and Connor(one of her twins) personality twins since they where born.  They are only 8 weeks apart.  They should have been 3 but the twins came early.  It is funny even when we are al together Kyle and Connor ALWAYS pair up and Christian the other twin ALWAYS pairs up with my DH!  In WDW my DH called him 'Little B' for Little Buddy and Christian called DH Big B for 'big buddy'.  It is so cute Christian actually calls and wants to talk to my dh!  i hate that they aren't in the same state as us but maybe I can convince them to meet us in WDW again soon...


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I'll be 47 in a couple of months so a bit older than your son.  It's still hard for me to figure out how I got to this age and I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.
> 
> I like to use the backside of fabric in my applique. Sometimes the print is too obvious on the 'right' side but just the right texture when turned over.


I have heard that poem of course, it seems like everyone has and a couple days ago Toadstool posted a link to a machine embroidery site that has a couple designs using the poem.  Check out www.mollymine.com


Adi12982 said:


> Someone offered to pick up a few of those bandannas for me a while ago, and was never able to, would anyone here be willing to get me some or know where to get them online??
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Adi


I have 3 I can send you.  Just PM me your address.


*Toadstool* said:


> Hrm.. I did answer it, but I must have deleted it when I went and edited to make thumbnails I guess.
> I was saying that I used embroidery thread when I did it. I am guessing you are talking about using the sewing machine? I used polyester embroidery thread, and it did really well. I know a lady that does alot of applique with her sewing machine for quilts, and she told me to use a lighter weight thread in the bobbin because it will allow the top thread to wrap under the fabric and not have the bobbin thread show. Also.. Embroidery thread is thinner and stretchier than cotton thread. I know that matters for machine embroidery.
> Oh, and I forgot to mention that the lady told me to use serger thread in the bobbin.
> I plan on doing more applique this way, but never get to it.
> What are you working on??


My bobbin thread tends to wrap around to the top uggg it drives me crazy, I have tried the Sulky bobbin thread but it shows too.  I use sulky thread in the top but what will work in the bobbin?  I change my bobbin thread to be the same color as the top thread and it drives me crazy.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I took my needle out and it says 110/18 ( i have a singer) the package says for heavy duty sewing on heavyweight fabrics I never thought about that part I have been using the same needle for 2 years!
> I have a package of different size needles - 80/11, 90/14 & 100/16
> I have no idea which is for what though!
> I just looked on Singer's website - I guess I should be using the 90/14 one - that is what the chart says for satin.


I use 80/11 for thin cottons like batiste, 90/14 for cottons and flannels and 100/16 for denim.  Use ball point needles when you sew an applique on a t-shirt.  When I made DD's first communion dress out of satin the lady at JoAnn's said to use a 70/09 ball point needle so it wouldn't snag the satin.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUESTION:When you are sewing on your appliques, what type of thread do you use - regular or machine embroidery?



I use Sulky embroidery thread.  It has a little bit of shine to it.  It is on sale at JoAnn's.


----------



## karebear1

twob4him said:


> I made a feliz using Trillum's (here's the first one CLICK HERE) set of tutorials...they are down on the bottom right side under Free!!! I think they are in reverse order! Here's what I made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her tutorial shows you how to make all those cute ruffles!!!! HTH!!!



That dress is definetly a winner in the twirl department! How can I tell you ask??  The further the arms fly back while spinning- the better the twirl of the dress! Just ask any 5 year old..... they tell ya!  




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is what I did with the same shirt-------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did put pintucks in the top to make it fit across. She is a skinny little 5Y.O. and the smallest t-shirt we could find was 7/8.



Who is this Phineas and Ferb you all speak of?   Very cute use of a t-shirt!




TinaLala said:


> Finally finished a few things.
> 
> Here's DD7's new first day of school outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the pink Skull skirt I mentioned a few days ago.  I ended up adding a stripe of black lace on the plain pink because it was a little too plain.



With that first day of school outfit, your DD is sure to be a hit! That fabric is just too cute- and I love the colors on it.  

I always love a skirt that stands on its own!   the black on the pink really does make a difference in that skirt! Good pick!



pixeegrl said:


> Well, with all this new fabric I've been buying I figured I had better find a quick way to get rid of some of my stash...a simple pillowcase dress with applique...sorry, no Abby to model this time  Gotta whip up some more of these. They are so easy. Angie wants a Minnie one for Abby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also two little over the shoulder bags for a friend's daughters annual Disney trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the older daughter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there have been some Amazing outfits posted lately. I really need to get my butt in gear and make Abby a twirl outfit. The Princess Cuties I have seen or sooo cute too!



That pink and black.... I just love that combo!  VERY CUTE little dress!

Those purses are adorable! I'm gonna have to remember those. I have a friend that is going to WDW in Decemeber and they have a 7 yeayr old DD- she would love that!

Thanks everyone for the b-day wishes!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Karen- Do you think if I hold out until Black Friday (yes...I am starting to prepare for BF) I could get a good deal on the Cricut?  I am thinking I will wait and buy it then if I can save some cash!

And Happy belated birthday!!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2koh said:


> Yippee!!! I love sewing things for my kiddos for our trips to "The World" I am  that I found this thread.
> 
> Right now I should be working on my dd's halloween costume.  She's decided to be Wendy Darling again thsi year but wants the dress Young Wendy was wearing at the end of the Tinkerbell movie. So I am altering last year's dress by adding lonfer sleeves and some satin edging. I'm thinking this will give the right effect



Welcome!  We do like to see old photos to. hint ... hint...


----------



## ireland_nicole

TinaLala said:


> Finally finished a few things.
> 
> Here's DD7's new first day of school outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the pink Skull skirt I mentioned a few days ago.  I ended up adding a stripe of black lace on the plain pink because it was a little too plain.


I love it; the black lace really brings it all together!


minnie2 said:


> Everything that has been posted is simply DARLING!
> 
> That Mickey bandanna dress is great!  I remember the 1st one and loved that too.  hummm wonder if Nik would wear that?  She may be too old
> 
> 
> I use embroidery thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she wants you to go over the edge of the fabric.
> 
> I my over casting foot.  I actually use that foot on every cut piece of a garment to stop the fraying and give it a fake serged look since I don't have a serger. I tis a pain in the but but I have become kind of OCD with it I have tried to not do it but I just simply can't
> 
> 
> Here are 2 outifts I made for my BFF's twin's for their bday


These are great!



pixeegrl said:


> Well, with all this new fabric I've been buying I figured I had better find a quick way to get rid of some of my stash...a simple pillowcase dress with applique...sorry, no Abby to model this time  Gotta whip up some more of these. They are so easy. Angie wants a Minnie one for Abby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also two little over the shoulder bags for a friend's daughters annual Disney trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the older daughter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there have been some Amazing outfits posted lately. I really need to get my butt in gear and make Abby a twirl outfit. The Princess Cuties I have seen or sooo cute too!



Cute, cute, cute; the pink and black is awesome!  What pattern did you use for the bags?


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Karen- Do you think if I hold out until Black Friday (yes...I am starting to prepare for BF) I could get a good deal on the Cricut?  I am thinking I will wait and buy it then if I can save some cash!
> 
> And Happy belated birthday!!!!!



I think you could get a good deal now, you just need to keep your eyes out. 

I've been looking for deals- and I've seen a couple, but they've been with people I haven't ordered through, so I'm not sure I should post them or not. The other day I found a Cricut Expression for $299.00 and it had 3 cartridges in it, including a new one called Stand and Salute. That was a really good deal, but again, I didn't know the person. 

Would you guys like me to tell you whenever I see a good deal- whether I know the seller or not?


----------



## HeatherSue

I just had to jump in and share a BAD dream I had last night!  We were all ready to go to Disney World and Henry drove us to the airport.  When we got there, I realized I had forgotten not only our Disney tickets, but our airplane tickets (in my dream you needed an actual ticket)!  So, I stood in the airport crying.  Somehow we were allowed on the airplane, but I forgot to pack the kids anything to do. So, they whined the whole way there.  Then, when we got to the airport, there was no Magical Express. So, we WALKED to Pop Century.  (it wasn't too far in the dream) When we got there, they didn't have our reservation.  So, we slept outside in the grass.  Then, I had to call Henry to come and pick us up because I didn't have any tickets for the parks.  


It was such a vivid, real dream.  I woke up thinking I actually missed out on my Disney vacation!  

But for now, my only REAL drama is that I can't find a fridge swap for our dates!  I REALLY want a fridge and I REALLY don't want to pay Disney $10/day.  It would make our trip so much better since I'm going to be there with just the kids.  If I had a fridge, we could get juice and milk the night before and put it in the fridge so we wouldn't have to haul them back up to the food court for breakfast.


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I just had to jump in and share a BAD dream I had last night!  We were all ready to go to Disney World and Henry drove us to the airport.  When we got there, I realized I had forgotten not only our Disney tickets, but our airplane tickets (in my dream you needed an actual ticket)!  So, I stood in the airport crying.  Somehow we were allowed on the airplane, but I forgot to pack the kids anything to do. So, they whined the whole way there.  Then, when we got to the airport, there was no Magical Express. So, we WALKED to Pop Century.  (it wasn't too far in the dream) When we got there, they didn't have our reservation.  So, we slept outside in the grass.  Then, I had to call Henry to come and pick us up because I didn't have any tickets for the parks.
> 
> 
> It was such a vivid, real dream.  I woke up thinking I actually missed out on my Disney vacation!
> 
> But for now, my only REAL drama is that I can't find a fridge swap for our dates!  I REALLY want a fridge and I REALLY don't want to pay Disney $10/day.  It would make our trip so much better since I'm going to be there with just the kids.  If I had a fridge, we could get juice and milk the night before and put it in the fridge so we wouldn't have to haul them back up to the food court for breakfast.




At least you slept long enough to dream (or nightmare) last night!   I didn't fall asleep until 4:30am, and the my DD called me at 8- so, here I sit, to tired to do anything but read the DIS, and let me tell ya......there's not too much new stuff to read if you've been reading it all night!

you could always use the cooler and ice trick for your fridge! It worked for us in days gone by.


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm sorry you didn't sleep well last night, Karen!  

Do they sell foam coolers somewhere at POP? 
I won't be able to go out anywhere and buy one because I won't have a car.


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> I just had to jump in and share a BAD dream I had last night!  We were all ready to go to Disney World and Henry drove us to the airport.  When we got there, I realized I had forgotten not only our Disney tickets, but our airplane tickets (in my dream you needed an actual ticket)!  So, I stood in the airport crying.  Somehow we were allowed on the airplane, but I forgot to pack the kids anything to do. So, they whined the whole way there.  Then, when we got to the airport, there was no Magical Express. So, we WALKED to Pop Century.  (it wasn't too far in the dream) When we got there, they didn't have our reservation.  So, we slept outside in the grass.  Then, I had to call Henry to come and pick us up because I didn't have any tickets for the parks.
> 
> 
> It was such a vivid, real dream.  I woke up thinking I actually missed out on my Disney vacation!
> 
> But for now, my only REAL drama is that I can't find a fridge swap for our dates!  I REALLY want a fridge and I REALLY don't want to pay Disney $10/day.  It would make our trip so much better since I'm going to be there with just the kids.  If I had a fridge, we could get juice and milk the night before and put it in the fridge so we wouldn't have to haul them back up to the food court for breakfast.




Scary dream!!  I just wanted to pipe in about breakfast, I bring tons of granola bars.  The kids love them!  If they are thursty then I give them water.  (They have their milk at the park with meals)  And if you want milk, by the refillable cup on the first day and fill it with milk on the way to the park or go down and fill it up first thing in the morning.  Just a thought!


----------



## HeatherSue

ncmomof2 said:


> Scary dream!!  I just wanted to pipe in about breakfast, I bring tons of granola bars.  The kids love them!  If they are thursty then I give them water.  (They have their milk at the park with meals)  And if you want milk, by the refillable cup on the first day and fill it with milk on the way to the park or go down and fill it up first thing in the morning.  Just a thought!



Yep, that was my plan, too!  Granola bars and other stuff like that for breakfast!  We get the refillable mugs, I love them!  But, I was hoping to avoid the early morning trek to the food court in our jammies with the kids for some  juice.    I wanted them to eat breakfast while I was getting ready so we could get out the door nice and early.   We may have to change that plan, though!


----------



## Adi12982

HeatherSue said:


> Yep, that was my plan, too!  Granola bars and other stuff like that for breakfast!  We get the refillable mugs, I love them!  But, I was hoping to avoid the early morning trek to the food court in our jammies with the kids for some  juice.    I wanted them to eat breakfast while I was getting ready so we could get out the door nice and early.   We may have to change that plan, though!



If you do the grocery delivery I've heard they'll pick up a foam cooler for you.  Not sure what airline you are on, but if it doesn't  have checked baggage fees, you can check a cooler that has your food items and send it down on the plane and ME delivers it to your room.  We traveled with a cooler once and it wasn't an issue (past them asking what was in it - in our case clothes, but anything that you are allowed to check would be fine in there).


----------



## HeatherSue

Adi12982 said:


> If you do the grocery delivery I've heard they'll pick up a foam cooler for you.  Not sure what airline you are on, but if it doesn't  have checked baggage fees, you can check a cooler that has your food items and send it down on the plane and ME delivers it to your room.  We traveled with a cooler once and it wasn't an issue (past them asking what was in it - in our case clothes, but anything that you are allowed to check would be fine in there).



We're flying on northwest and they charge $15 or $20 per bag/each way.  UGH!  I miss the days when you didn't have to pay to check your bags!  We won't really need groceries since we'll have free dining.


----------



## mommyof3princess

Hello everyone this is for all of you from Marah. Her plane landed early this morning she was a little bummed the it was rainy and dreary in orlando. But the girls all have big smiles. toadstool the crayon rollups were a big hit. and the boys wall-e shirts fit the boys perfect. Please tune it later for more updates from the Mason adoption celebration vacation.


----------



## littlepeppers

HeatherSue said:


> I just had to jump in and share a BAD dream I had last night!  We were all ready to go to Disney World and Henry drove us to the airport.  When we got there, I realized I had forgotten not only our Disney tickets, but our airplane tickets (in my dream you needed an actual ticket)!  So, I stood in the airport crying.  Somehow we were allowed on the airplane, but I forgot to pack the kids anything to do. So, they whined the whole way there.  Then, when we got to the airport, there was no Magical Express. So, we WALKED to Pop Century.  (it wasn't too far in the dream) When we got there, they didn't have our reservation.  So, we slept outside in the grass.  Then, I had to call Henry to come and pick us up because I didn't have any tickets for the parks.
> 
> 
> It was such a vivid, real dream.  I woke up thinking I actually missed out on my Disney vacation!
> 
> But for now, my only REAL drama is that I can't find a fridge swap for our dates!  I REALLY want a fridge and I REALLY don't want to pay Disney $10/day.  It would make our trip so much better since I'm going to be there with just the kids.  If I had a fridge, we could get juice and milk the night before and put it in the fridge so we wouldn't have to haul them back up to the food court for breakfast.



I hate dreams like that.

We are staying at POP & are packing a foldable cooler.  We will fill it w/ ice from the machines at night & just stash our drinks in them.  We are used to moderate resorts w/ refrig.  This will be a new experience.


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> I just had to jump in and share a BAD dream I had last night!  We were all ready to go to Disney World and Henry drove us to the airport.  When we got there, I realized I had forgotten not only our Disney tickets, but our airplane tickets (in my dream you needed an actual ticket)!  So, I stood in the airport crying.  Somehow we were allowed on the airplane, but I forgot to pack the kids anything to do. So, they whined the whole way there.  Then, when we got to the airport, there was no Magical Express. So, we WALKED to Pop Century.  (it wasn't too far in the dream) When we got there, they didn't have our reservation.  So, we slept outside in the grass.  Then, I had to call Henry to come and pick us up because I didn't have any tickets for the parks.
> 
> 
> It was such a vivid, real dream.  I woke up thinking I actually missed out on my Disney vacation!
> 
> But for now, my only REAL drama is that I can't find a fridge swap for our dates!  I REALLY want a fridge and I REALLY don't want to pay Disney $10/day.  It would make our trip so much better since I'm going to be there with just the kids.  If I had a fridge, we could get juice and milk the night before and put it in the fridge so we wouldn't have to haul them back up to the food court for breakfast.



Heather Sue-I am Pming you with a solution


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

HeatherSue said:


> I just had to jump in and share a BAD dream I had last night!  We were all ready to go to Disney World and Henry drove us to the airport.  When we got there, I realized I had forgotten not only our Disney tickets, but our airplane tickets (in my dream you needed an actual ticket)!  So, I stood in the airport crying.  Somehow we were allowed on the airplane, but I forgot to pack the kids anything to do. So, they whined the whole way there.  Then, when we got to the airport, there was no Magical Express. So, we WALKED to Pop Century.  (it wasn't too far in the dream) When we got there, they didn't have our reservation.  So, we slept outside in the grass.  Then, I had to call Henry to come and pick us up because I didn't have any tickets for the parks.
> 
> 
> It was such a vivid, real dream.  I woke up thinking I actually missed out on my Disney vacation!
> 
> But for now, my only REAL drama is that I can't find a fridge swap for our dates!  I REALLY want a fridge and I REALLY don't want to pay Disney $10/day.  It would make our trip so much better since I'm going to be there with just the kids.  If I had a fridge, we could get juice and milk the night before and put it in the fridge so we wouldn't have to haul them back up to the food court for breakfast.



Yikes!  Scary dream.

How about packing a soft sided cooler and filling it with ice from the resort?  You can get juice boxes and milk boxes (is that what they are called) and keep them in the little cooler. 

I hope a fridge opening pops up for you if you really want one though.

I got paid Saturday for babysitting a couple kids so I have a little extra spending money I am hoping to buy a few of your designs!


----------



## livndisney

To those wondering about buying foam coolers at a resort. As of last weekend "some" resorts do sell them!  We found a couple in the stores food area at WL.


----------



## karebear1

So many smart answers to the cooler dilemma Heather!  What would you do without all these wonderful women around??

Oh.... and if it's just juice you're after- why not just pack some fruit juice boxes in your suitcase then use the ice bucket to cool down the drink you need for the day?


----------



## HeatherSue

FRIDGE DILEMMA SOLVED!!! THANK YOU CINDEEE!!!!!!



mommyof3princess said:


> Hello everyone this is for all of you from Marah. Her plane landed early this morning she was a little bummed the it was rainy and dreary in orlando. But the girls all have big smiles. toadstool the crayon rollups were a big hit. and the boys wall-e shirts fit the boys perfect. Please tune it later for more updates from the Mason adoption celebration vacation.


I hope she has a great time! Orlando is even fun in the rain!



littlepeppers said:


> I hate dreams like that.
> 
> We are staying at POP & are packing a foldable cooler.  We will fill it w/ ice from the machines at night & just stash our drinks in them.  We are used to moderate resorts w/ refrig.  This will be a new experience.


A foldable cooler- I never thought of that!!



livndisney said:


> Heather Sue-I am Pming you with a solution


You are so wonderful!! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Yikes!  Scary dream.
> How about packing a soft sided cooler and filling it with ice from the resort?  You can get juice boxes and milk boxes (is that what they are called) and keep them in the little cooler.
> 
> I hope a fridge opening pops up for you if you really want one though.
> 
> I got paid Saturday for babysitting a couple kids so I have a little extra spending money I am hoping to buy a few of your designs!


Your pixiedust worked!!! Thank you!! I also never thought of those little milk boxes!  



karebear1 said:


> So many smart answers to the cooler dilemma Heather!  What would you do without all these wonderful women around??
> 
> Oh.... and if it's just juice you're after- why not just pack some fruit juice boxes in your suitcase then use the ice bucket to cool down the drink you need for the day?



I know!! This is the most helpful messageboard of all time!  It doesn't even matter if you're asking about sewing, or even anything Disney related!  Do they have ice buckets at Pop?  They probably do, but I don't think I've ever used them!  That's a great idea, too!


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> FRIDGE DILEMMA SOLVED!!! THANK YOU CINDEEE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I hope she has a great time! Orlando is even fun in the rain!
> 
> 
> A foldable cooler- I never thought of that!!
> 
> 
> You are so wonderful!!
> 
> 
> Your pixiedust worked!!! Thank you!! I also never thought of those little milk boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> I know!! This is the most helpful messageboard of all time!  It doesn't even matter if you're asking about sewing, or even anything Disney related!  Do they have ice buckets at Pop?  They probably do, but I don't think I've ever used them!  That's a great idea, too!



Yes Pop Century DOES have ice buckets AND they have ice machines They also provide plastic bag liners with the buckets.


----------



## mommyof3princess

Hello all I wanted to say thank you for all the nice comments on my friends dds disco Mickey outfit. She loved it I was still making it when she came over and she keep asking me who it was for. I said for very nice little girl. So when I had her try it on I said can you model this for me and she said yes then I said do you like it and she said she loved it I did a great job. Then I said would you like to keep it because i made it for you. And she jumped in my lap and yelled hey mom I am the nice girl and this is my dress it was for me Austyn. 


Steph I too would not have cut into it if I had more it was a remnant of only 2/3 yard. So I could only do so much with it to begin with. I think I made good use of it. 

Heather I am so sorry for your scary dream. I think the part that would have scared me the most is having the disneyhater come pick us up.

I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## tricia

Finished up some PJs for a friends twin grandchildren.  She said anything dinosaur and I just happened to have this flannel lying around.  Their names are Ethan and Aiden, thus the initials.












Also got a couple of more bags done for the daughter and granddaughter of a co-worker.


----------



## livndisney

tricia said:


> Also got a couple of more bags done for the daughter and granddaughter of a co-worker.



May I ask which pattern you are using for your bags? I feel a "need" to make some bags and have not found a pattern I like.


----------



## ireland_nicole

tricia said:


> Finished up some PJs for a friends twin grandchildren.  She said anything dinosaur and I just happened to have this flannel lying around.  Their names are Ethan and Aiden, thus the initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a couple of more bags done for the daughter and granddaughter of a co-worker.



I love the pj's!  What pattern do you use for the top?  It's really cute!  Also really like the bags.


----------



## tricia

livndisney said:


> May I ask which pattern you are using for your bags? I feel a "need" to make some bags and have not found a pattern I like.



It's the Aivilo Pocket Tote.  It goes together very easily and can be made in any size.  I made a bunch as teacher gifts this year and they all loved them.



ireland_nicole said:


> I love the pj's!  What pattern do you use for the top?  It's really cute!  Also really like the bags.



It is Simplicity 3935.  I used Easy Fits for the Pants of course.  I have also added a cuff ala CarlaC to this top before.  And I had this time too, but I must have measured wrong cause everything came out too long, (I realized once they were all done and had my DS try them on)  so I just serged off the cuffs to bring things down to a normal length.  Thank you.


----------



## livndisney

Ok, I SERIOUSLY have too much fabric! If we are going to moving, I need to get rid of some it. Does anyone have experience with selling fabric on Etsy? Or should I just list on the "site that shall not be named" LOL. 

Will they ban me from Disney if I sell some of my Disney fabric? LOL


----------



## Tinka_Belle

tricia said:


> Finished up some PJs for a friends twin grandchildren.  She said anything dinosaur and I just happened to have this flannel lying around.  Their names are Ethan and Aiden, thus the initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a couple of more bags done for the daughter and granddaughter of a co-worker.



Love the jammies. I have a cousin who has twin sons named Aiden and Ethan too.


----------



## twob4him

3huskymom said:


> I'm not sure what type of fabric I used for the top, it was  chiffon-type fabric I found on the red dot clearance and thought it would be a simple way to get the yellow flower look on a belle dress. Because I had 2 different widths for the chiffon and cotton I gathered them separately. I gathered the chiffon and pinned to the bodice and then zigzag stitched it on and then I did the same with the cotton. After the cotton was zigzaged on I did my 1/4" seam. HTH! Whatever the fabric was it wasn't too hard to word with. I was worried it would fall apart with the stitching and gathering and it was fine.


Yes that does help...I was afraid of the same thing...that the fabric wouldn't hold up. Thanks!@!@



*Toadstool* said:


> a fit everytime. I hear it is a stage, but I don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=84617&dep=82&cat=95&subcat=15&Search=Y
> Here they are! Cheap too!
> I wish I had remembered to buy them there instead of Hobby Lobby! I think I just got rid of my receipt too.


Thanks for the link! Due to the stinginess of Springs Industries...we have to resort to this...If they would just put out fabric we wouldn't stress over finding it!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is what I did with the same shirt-------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did put pintucks in the top to make it fit across. She is a skinny little 5Y.O. and the smallest t-shirt we could find was 7/8.
> 
> 
> Toadstool - you quoted my ? but didn't answer it.. Can you please?


Wow that is awesome...love how you made it into a dress!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> here is the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you suppose to be able to see the light through them if you hold them up? Like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are then I guess I am doing ok.. If not I am not sure what I am doing wrong....
> This is the last one for tonight I have to get the majority of the dress done before I put the other head in the skirt or should the applique be done first?


Great appliques...I dont think the holes will end up mattering if you use a interliner and liner...funny about hte needles... 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I took my needle out and it says 110/18 ( i have a singer) the package says for heavy duty sewing on heavyweight fabrics I never thought about that part I have been using the same needle for 2 years!
> I have a package of different size needles - 80/11, 90/14 & 100/16
> I have no idea which is for what though!
> I just looked on Singer's website - I guess I should be using the 90/14 one - that is what the chart says for satin.


I have to change mine regularly now that I am sewing so much...



Stephres said:


> So pretty, can you post the front again? I must have missed it the first time around, or I just want to see it again anyway, lol!



Ok let me dig out the pic.... gotta love the poses 







Finally....I finished the set of tees for Crystal Palace lunch...











There were so many I couldn't get a good close up


----------



## livndisney

twob4him said:


> Yes that does help...I was afraid of the same thing...that the fabric wouldn't hold up. Thanks!@!@
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link! Due to the stinginess of Springs Industries...we have to resort to this...If they would just put out fabric we wouldn't stress over finding it!
> 
> 
> Wow that is awesome...love how you made it into a dress!!!
> 
> 
> Great appliques...I dont think the holes will end up mattering if you use a interliner and liner...funny about hte needles...
> 
> 
> I have to change mine regularly now that I am sewing so much...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let me dig out the pic.... gotta love the poses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally....I finished the set of tees for Crystal Palace lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many I couldn't get a good close up



Where is mine? 

Those are awesome!!!! You did a wonderful job!!!!


----------



## tricia

twob4him said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many I couldn't get a good close up



Those are really cute.  The characters are going to go crazy over you guys.


----------



## littlepeppers

twob4him said:


> Yes that does help...I was afraid of the same thing...that the fabric wouldn't hold up. Thanks!@!@
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link! Due to the stinginess of Springs Industries...we have to resort to this...If they would just put out fabric we wouldn't stress over finding it!
> 
> 
> Wow that is awesome...love how you made it into a dress!!!
> 
> 
> Great appliques...I dont think the holes will end up mattering if you use a interliner and liner...funny about hte needles...
> 
> 
> I have to change mine regularly now that I am sewing so much...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let me dig out the pic.... gotta love the poses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally....I finished the set of tees for Crystal Palace lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many I couldn't get a good close up



Too cute.  I wish I could get DH to wear a shirt.    We are going Crystal Palace this time.  I need to teach DD who the characters are.  

I still need to lose 5 more lbs before we go.  I'm hoping to get some new clothes before we go.  I would have to throw my shirts together in a snap.  DS may question shirts for me.  HMMMMMM.....


----------



## spongemommie05

Love all the stuff posted ! of course I am behind i forgot how fast this thread moves


----------



## poohnpigletCA

What customs have you made for Disney's Hollywood studios? 

That park has me stumped. Pictures please.


----------



## binab

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is what I did with the same shirt-------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did put pintucks in the top to make it fit across. She is a skinny little 5Y.O. and the smallest t-shirt we could find was 7/8.



Hehe, you were my inspiration actually!  I had bought the shirt already, but had no plans to alter it in anyway until I saw and fell in love with what you'd done with it.  We have the 4/5 and although its huge, it wasn't long enough to make into a dress for us.  

We had a Phineas an Ferb birthday party the weekend before last and I meant to have it done for that, but I never got around to it.  Oh well, it'll be ready for our trip.


----------



## KARAJ

tricia said:


> Finished up some PJs for a friends twin grandchildren.  She said anything dinosaur and I just happened to have this flannel lying around.  Their names are Ethan and Aiden, thus the initials.



I love the jammies!! They are so adorable!


----------



## 3huskymom

livndisney said:


> Ok, I SERIOUSLY have too much fabric! If we are going to moving, I need to get rid of some it. Does anyone have experience with selling fabric on Etsy? Or should I just list on the "site that shall not be named" LOL.
> 
> Will they ban me from Disney if I sell some of my Disney fabric? LOL



Hmmmmm....are you allowed to offer it here first?


----------



## tracipierce

LisaZoe said:


> OK, this may seem like an odd question but there is a reason - and it's even sewing related.  I wanted to see if the Halloween poem "Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat" is familiar to people in various parts of the US (or anywhere Halloween is celebrated). I'm never sure if things like this are very regional and wouldn't make sense to people in most other areas.



We've heard of this in the UK too


----------



## ireland_nicole

livndisney said:


> Ok, I SERIOUSLY have too much fabric! If we are going to moving, I need to get rid of some it. Does anyone have experience with selling fabric on Etsy? Or should I just list on the "site that shall not be named" LOL.
> 
> Will they ban me from Disney if I sell some of my Disney fabric? LOL



um, you'll be offering that fabric (esp. Disney) to your dis friends first, right?



twob4him said:


> Yes that does help...I was afraid of the same thing...that the fabric wouldn't hold up. Thanks!@!@
> 
> 
> Finally....I finished the set of tees for Crystal Palace lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many I couldn't get a good close up



Super cute!  Y'all are gonna look awesome!


----------



## DisneyKings

bean said:


> Hi! I'm Shelley..I love looking at all of your beautiful clothes. After reading this thread and buying some other great clothes off of esty I decided to try to teach myself to sew  Before Wednesday I think I'd only sewed on a button maybe once so this is all new to me. So here's my second project! My first is a dress but I still need to put on the buttons and am afraid to do button holes  This one I was able to do this morning and I was happy with how it turned out. I got it from a tutorial I found here:
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a couple of large yellow buttons at the neckline just to make it a little more Minnie like. What do you think?



so cute!



revrob said:


> Introducing... Belle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  Just realized she needs the creases pressed out!  Sorry!  Now that I look at it, I think I'm gonna add a band across the bottom to accentuate the swoopy part.  I'll get to that - maybe tonight.



Wow! beautiful!!!



3huskymom said:


> Hmmmmm....are you allowed to offer it here first?



Yes, Cindee offer it here first or post your id in your signature!


Has anyone found a good source for a cute 1st day of preschool outfit.  I know I've seen some cute back to school dresses here, but I can't seem to find any appropriate fabric around here...


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I changed to the smallest needle I have in my house 80/11. I did the minnie applique again and reread Heathersue tut. so I madeoutside stitch so  the needle came down right on the edge but still on the applique. Here is the picture of the first applique....




here is the second one w/ the smaller needle & moving the stitch more on the applique...




Which looks better to you applique gurus out there?


----------



## tricia

well, you can def.  see the difference.  The second one looks more solid, since you can see the yellow thru the stitches in the first one a bit.  I'm not sure which I prefer though.  I will also await others opinions, cause I'm not sure which way it *should* be done.


----------



## aimeeg

poohnpigletCA said:


> What customs have you made for Disney's Hollywood studios?
> 
> That park has me stumped. Pictures please.



I will have to dig up some pics but I have done a few different things in the past. Monsters Inc, Jo Jo's Circus, Little Einsteins, Villains for Fantasmic, Muppets, and Sorcerer Mickey. 

My girls really enjoy DHS and we have spent more and more time there. I think Toy Story would also make a great custom. Really anything Pixar would be great. There are lots of characters to meet and the parade is all Pixar. My girls are not Star Wars fans but SW would be good too.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

twob4him said:


> Finally....I finished the set of tees for Crystal Palace lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many I couldn't get a good close up


I love the Winnie the Pooh and friends shirts!  Is one of the shirts for you?  I am on a hunt for comfortable women's shirts to embroider.  I want to make at least two shirts for myself.  


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I changed to the smallest needle I have in my house 80/11. I did the minnie applique again and reread Heathersue tut. so I madeoutside stitch so  the needle came down right on the edge but still on the applique. Here is the picture of the first applique....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the second one w/ the smaller needle & moving the stitch more on the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which looks better to you applique gurus out there?



I think the second one looks really nice!  Great job!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I vote for the second one.
I found that my appliques improved dramatically by switching to a sharps needle
I have the ball point, but have not tried those yet.
your second one also has nicer round ears. I have found I prefer my stitches to start deeper in and fall just to the outside edge of the fabric, and stabilizer of course.

Love the fancy nancy! im still trying to decide what to make up with mine....
Im working on a simply sweet (2) right now.
an empire in a cute cupcake fabric and an natural waist in disney princess, the cupcake fabric is the exact same colors- the hot and light pink background...so I didnt know if I wanted to do SS again and the halter style wont get much milage since Fall will be here before we know it...


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

poohnpigletCA said:


> What customs have you made for Disney's Hollywood studios?
> 
> That park has me stumped. Pictures please.



Last year my kids wore Buzz Lightyear Bowling shirts in honor of Toy Story Mania.  Buzz Lightyear was very impressed at the meet and greet area and he got down on one knee and kissed my hand!

For our upcoming trip I am going to make myself a shirt with the big hat on it.

Heather has some cute embroidery designs with Mickey and a Hollywood theme.  I would like to make something for DD with those but she doesn't wear skirts or dresses so I don't know what to make.  They may just wear their bowling shirts again.


----------



## Keurigirl

For Hollywood Studios --

I made my daughter an einsteins outfit.  On the jeans, Quincy & June are on the back... 





















I'd say anything from Playhouse Disney (Jojo, Einsteins, Pooh, Mickey's Clubhouse), Star Wars is there, Indiana Jones is there...


----------



## ireland_nicole

poohnpigletCA said:


> What customs have you made for Disney's Hollywood studios?
> 
> That park has me stumped. Pictures please.



Miranda made the most amazing dress for DHS; hopefully she'll repost it; it's gorgeous; also, there was an awesome Feliz steamboat willie and that kind of celebrates the evolution of mickey in cinema...  Or a Vida w/ sorcerer Mickey, or anything star wars, toy story, playhouse disney, attraction( i.e. RnRC, TOT), ariel or belle related


----------



## ireland_nicole

Keurigirl said:


> For Hollywood Studios --
> 
> I made my daughter an einsteins outfit.  On the jeans, Quincy & June are on the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say anything from Playhouse Disney (Jojo, Einsteins, Pooh, Mickey's Clubhouse), Star Wars is there, Indiana Jones is there...



Oh Gosh, that's cute!!!


----------



## karebear1

Keurigirl said:


> For Hollywood Studios --
> 
> I made my daughter an einsteins outfit.  On the jeans, Quincy & June are on the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say anything from Playhouse Disney (Jojo, Einsteins, Pooh, Mickey's Clubhouse), Star Wars is there, Indiana Jones is there...



This outfit is really cute- great job!


----------



## tadamom

Everything posted lately has been great!!!!!

I haven't even started on all the customs for our trip yet.  We have been moving and unpacking & I'm just now able to see my sewing machine bag.  I'm going to start soon!

I think we have decided on our costumes for MNSSHP -- Hercules.  I am going as Hera, DH as Zeus, Michael as Hercules and Parker as Meg.  I don't figure costumes will be terribly hard to make for these but I was wondering if anyone had any photos or suggestions on how to do them.  TIA!!!


----------



## livndisney

I am so proud, I sorted 1 box of fabric and measured and photographed an uploaded if anyone wants to see what needs a new home let me know

And while I was waiting for the pics to upload, I was looking online at more fabric...... I have issues LOL


----------



## disneymomof1

livndisney said:


> I am so proud, I sorted 1 box of fabric and measured and photographed an uploaded if anyone wants to see what needs a new home let me know
> 
> And while I was waiting for the pics to upload, I was looking online at more fabric...... I have issues LOL





Are you listing on etsy or , let us know what your id is, if not don't forget about the fabric swap thread.  Post it quick or PM me, hubby is out of town all week, so I am free to buy til my heart's content, and he will never know !!!!!


----------



## sheridee32

HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry you didn't sleep well last night, Karen!
> 
> Do they sell foam coolers somewhere at POP?
> I won't be able to go out anywhere and buy one because I won't have a car.



Heather when are you going i could always get my daughter to go get you one and bring it to you she does things for my friends all the time.  Let me know and i can talk to you off board and arrange something


----------



## bentleygirl22

Keurigirl said:


>



Oh..... That is sooo cute.... love it !!


----------



## mirandag819

ireland_nicole said:


> Miranda made the most amazing dress for DHS; hopefully she'll repost it; it's gorgeous; also, there was an awesome Feliz steamboat willie and that kind of celebrates the evolution of mickey in cinema...  Or a Vida w/ sorcerer Mickey, or anything star wars, toy story, playhouse disney, attraction( i.e. RnRC, TOT), ariel or belle related



Awww you're sweet. I don't know about most amazing.... but since you asked here is the dress you were talking about (I think?)

Here is what Taylor is wearing to the Hollywood Brown Derby for dinner: 






It has Mickey's Hollywood Star:






A clapper:






Mickey's director chair:





A movie ticket:





And film reel:





She is also wearing these 2 outfits to Hollywood Studios. I think she will wear the Boo dress around parade time since Boo is in the parade:






And she will wear this to meet the characters from Up!


----------



## mirandag819

livndisney said:


> I am so proud, I sorted 1 box of fabric and measured and photographed an uploaded if anyone wants to see what needs a new home let me know
> 
> And while I was waiting for the pics to upload, I was looking online at more fabric...... I have issues LOL



I wanna see!


----------



## revrob

mirandag819 said:


> Awww you're sweet. I don't know about most amazing.... but since you asked here is the dress you were talking about (I think?)
> 
> Here is what Taylor is wearing to the Hollywood Brown Derby for dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has Mickey's Hollywood Star:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clapper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey's director chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A movie ticket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And film reel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is also wearing these 2 outfits to Hollywood Studios. I think she will wear the Boo dress around parade time since Boo is in the parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she will wear this to meet the characters from Up!



These are all super cute! Is she gonna wear all three in one day?


----------



## JUJU814

ATTENTION CUSTOMAHOLICS

I think I'm becoming a "customaholic"  I want to make about 10 different things..and we're only there for 8 days!

Do you all put your kids in more than one outfit in a day???? I mean, if you're going to see the princesses in the morning, have them wear a princess dress...and then a different outfit in the afternoon? How many times a day do you change outfit? 

I have a custom Ariel, and custom Belle coming. I just received a darling Animal Kingdom Minnie outfit. I ordered some twirl thing on oh..can't say it right? "voldermart"? I am making a snow white dress, hopefully a cinderella...maybe feliz pattern...hopefully something tinkerbell..a couple pillowcase dresses using jham's tutorial...a bright cheery disney'ish patchwork twirl..oh I'm sure there's more.

We do not have enough days to wear them all!!

Julie


----------



## mom2rtk

JUJU814 said:


> ATTENTION CUSTOMAHOLICS
> 
> I think I'm becoming a "customaholic"  I want to make about 10 different things..and we're only there for 8 days!
> 
> Do you all put your kids in more than one outfit in a day???? I mean, if you're going to see the princesses in the morning, have them wear a princess dress...and then a different outfit in the afternoon? How many times a day do you change outfit?
> 
> I have a custom Ariel, and custom Belle coming. I just received a darling Animal Kingdom Minnie outfit. I ordered some twirl thing on oh..can't say it right? "voldermart"? I am making a snow white dress, hopefully a cinderella...maybe feliz pattern...hopefully something tinkerbell..a couple pillowcase dresses using jham's tutorial...a bright cheery disney'ish patchwork twirl..oh I'm sure there's more.
> 
> We do not have enough days to wear them all!!
> 
> Julie



We rent a stroller and carry a big bag. I refuse to admit to all the changes I carry with me in a given day..... Take a look through my Flickr photos linked in my signature and you'll see......

I need a 12 step program...... but my daughter is 8 (turning 9 IN the Magic Kingdom this fall) so our days of customs are limited......


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> ATTENTION CUSTOMAHOLICS
> 
> I think I'm becoming a "customaholic"  I want to make about 10 different things..and we're only there for 8 days!
> 
> Do you all put your kids in more than one outfit in a day???? I mean, if you're going to see the princesses in the morning, have them wear a princess dress...and then a different outfit in the afternoon? How many times a day do you change outfit?
> 
> I have a custom Ariel, and custom Belle coming. I just received a darling Animal Kingdom Minnie outfit. I ordered some twirl thing on oh..can't say it right? "voldermart"? I am making a snow white dress, hopefully a cinderella...maybe feliz pattern...hopefully something tinkerbell..a couple pillowcase dresses using jham's tutorial...a bright cheery disney'ish patchwork twirl..oh I'm sure there's more.
> 
> We do not have enough days to wear them all!!
> 
> Julie



WELCOME TO THE ADDICTION!Seriously, we planned a sorta spur of the moment trip that is coming up in two weeks.  I said we weren't gonna make plans, and I wasn't going to sew.  Well, guess what?  Yep.  We have ADR's (but just a few), and I've been sewing.  Just can't help it!


----------



## 3huskymom

JUJU814 said:


> ATTENTION CUSTOMAHOLICS
> 
> I think I'm becoming a "customaholic"  I want to make about 10 different things..and we're only there for 8 days!
> 
> Do you all put your kids in more than one outfit in a day???? I mean, if you're going to see the princesses in the morning, have them wear a princess dress...and then a different outfit in the afternoon? How many times a day do you change outfit?
> 
> I have a custom Ariel, and custom Belle coming. I just received a darling Animal Kingdom Minnie outfit. I ordered some twirl thing on oh..can't say it right? "voldermart"? I am making a snow white dress, hopefully a cinderella...maybe feliz pattern...hopefully something tinkerbell..a couple pillowcase dresses using jham's tutorial...a bright cheery disney'ish patchwork twirl..oh I'm sure there's more.
> 
> We do not have enough days to wear them all!!
> 
> Julie



DOn't worry I think Hayleigh has enough for 3 outfit changes a day!


----------



## mirandag819

revrob said:


> These are all super cute! Is she gonna wear all three in one day?



LOL! Yep.... actually she has a 4th outfit for that day because we have breakfast with Alice at 1900 PF that morning. Good thing we have a VIP tour guide that day, maybe she can help carry the customs


----------



## aimeeg

My girls wear two outfits a day. They did this on the trip that I did not know about customs too. (I just confessed to my DH how much money I spent of Gymboree for that trip in 2007.) They normally do a morning outfit and an evening outfit. They are park piglets. They sweat, get dirty, drip ice cream and I do not flip out because they have a change of clothes. 

We normally fit in a little trip to some water squirting area in the mid day. Hey, if they are wet you have to change them right??? LOL One day last trip we planned on doing a half day so I did not bring a change of clothes. We ended up staying all day and OMG they looked like dumpster kitties by the end of the day. They had fun written across their foreheads in chocolate.


----------



## JUJU814

revrob said:


> WELCOME TO THE ADDICTION!Seriously, we planned a sorta spur of the moment trip that is coming up in two weeks.  I said we weren't gonna make plans, and I wasn't going to sew.  Well, guess what?  Yep.  We have ADR's (but just a few), and I've been sewing.  Just can't help it!



Oh my goodness NO! Change your plans...quick..come Aug 22-29..that's when we'll be there and then we can meet IRL!! 

Ours was rather spur of the moment too...about 6-7 weeks notice. I swore no adrs or itinerary plans..yet I've quickly become obsessed. 

I have a 17 1/2 year old daughter and I always wanted to sew for her, and by the time I "got around to it", she "wouldn't be caught dead" in anything. Emily is 5..so I'm trying to take full advantage of it now..and she LOVES dresses and twirly things.

You should see my stacks of fabrics ready to go!!!!!

Julie


----------



## JUJU814

mirandag819 said:


> LOL! Yep.... actually she has a 4th outfit for that day because we have breakfast with Alice at 1900 PF that morning. Good thing we have a VIP tour guide that day, maybe she can help carry the customs



Ok, totally off topic, but I HAVE to know! What is a VIP tour guide, what do they do, how much to they cost??

Hubby fell yesterday and tore his miniscus and may/may not be going sniff sniff...he doesn't care for Disney much anyway  Had I known this before I married him...LOL (just kidding!) Should have signed a pre-nuptual (thou will take me to Disney every year of our married life!!!)


----------



## livndisney

JUJU814 said:


> Oh my goodness NO! Change your plans...quick..come Aug 22-29..that's when we'll be there and then we can meet IRL!!
> 
> Ours was rather spur of the moment too...about 6-7 weeks notice. I swore no adrs or itinerary plans..yet I've quickly become obsessed.
> 
> I have a 17 1/2 year old daughter and I always wanted to sew for her, and by the time I "got around to it", she "wouldn't be caught dead" in anything. Emily is 5..so I'm trying to take full advantage of it now..and she LOVES dresses and twirly things.
> 
> You should see my stacks of fabrics ready to go!!!!!
> 
> Julie



try dealing with custom outfits when you LIVE at WDW!!! "No, you can't wear that-I already have pictures of you in it" LOL

Nope we can't go to a different park-that is nto the right outfit


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> Oh my goodness NO! Change your plans...quick..come Aug 22-29..that's when we'll be there and then we can meet IRL!!
> 
> Ours was rather spur of the moment too...about 6-7 weeks notice. I swore no adrs or itinerary plans..yet I've quickly become obsessed.
> 
> I have a 17 1/2 year old daughter and I always wanted to sew for her, and by the time I "got around to it", she "wouldn't be caught dead" in anything. Emily is 5..so I'm trying to take full advantage of it now..and she LOVES dresses and twirly things.
> 
> You should see my stacks of fabrics ready to go!!!!!
> 
> Julie



OH, man!  We'll just miss each other!  I wish we could have gone a little later, but with school starting, it just wasn't gonna work.

I totally hear you on the stack of fabric and clothes!  I was just thinking that I should start pulling out the suitcase that will hold AbbyGrace's stuff so I can make sure everything is gonna fit!


----------



## *Toadstool*

JUJU814 said:


> Ok, totally off topic, but I HAVE to know! What is a VIP tour guide, what do they do, how much to they cost??
> 
> Hubby fell yesterday and tore his miniscus and may/may not be going sniff sniff...he doesn't care for Disney much anyway  Had I known this before I married him...LOL (just kidding!) Should have signed a pre-nuptual (thou will take me to Disney every year of our married life!!!)



That is hilarious. I feel the same way. My hubby is a disney hater!!!


----------



## mirandag819

JUJU814 said:


> Ok, totally off topic, but I HAVE to know! What is a VIP tour guide, what do they do, how much to they cost??
> 
> Hubby fell yesterday and tore his miniscus and may/may not be going sniff sniff...he doesn't care for Disney much anyway  Had I known this before I married him...LOL (just kidding!) Should have signed a pre-nuptual (thou will take me to Disney every year of our married life!!!)



Okay first let me say..... it is a total splurge I know.....and it is ridiculously expensive, but it is mine and Taylor's bday's while we are there. We are doing it at MK on her bday and HS on mine. We will probably never go again on our birthdays because I would really prefer not to go in August. It is hot and more crowded (so part of my desire for the VIP tours this year is because of crowds). The price range is $175-$300 an hour with a 6 hour minimum each day you use it. The range depends on if you stay on site or off, if it is a holiday, if you want to include transportation, if you want to do mulitple parks on the same day ect. DH spent an insane amount of money when he got 1 day leave and went to some 5 star casino resort this year....so I was told to pick 1 majoy splurge to even the cards and ease my bitterness about him spending 4 grand in a day. I couldn't think of anything off the bat that I wanted, until I read Brook's trip report (she posted on this thread awhile back, she had the test track and Expedition Everist outfits for her DD). 

Here are some of the things a VIP tour guide does: 
Access to fast pass lines without waiting for a fast pass 
Roped off reserved seating for parades and fireworks
Front row seats for all shows
Special private Character meet-n-greets
Getting you into whatever meal you want
Planning out the best use of your time and getting you to everything you want to do for the day
Lots of little things like running to get drinks, having the stroller waiting when you get off rides, taking pictures of your group (or maybe carrying custom outfits)

I am really excited for it, it is not something I would normally spend that kind of money on, but can't wait for it. I think it is the other big reason why DH changed his mind and decided he did want to go to Disney this year, and got leave from Iraq so he could go.


----------



## troijka

disneymomof1 said:


> Are you listing on etsy or , let us know what your id is, if not don't forget about the fabric swap thread.  Post it quick or PM me, hubby is out of town all week, so I am free to buy til my heart's content, and he will never know !!!!!



I WANNA SEE, TOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanzanite

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first let me say..... it is a total splurge I know.....and it is ridiculously expensive, but it is mine and Taylor's bday's while we are there. We are doing it at MK on her bday and HS on mine. We will probably never go again on our birthdays because I would really prefer not to go in August. It is hot and more crowded (so part of my desire for the VIP tours this year is because of crowds). The price range is $175-$300 an hour with a 6 hour minimum each day you use it. The range depends on if you stay on site or off, if it is a holiday, if you want to include transportation, if you want to do mulitple parks on the same day ect. DH spent an insane amount of money when he got 1 day leave and went to some 5 star casino resort this year....so I was told to pick 1 majoy splurge to even the cards and ease my bitterness about him spending 4 grand in a day. I couldn't think of anything off the bat that I wanted, until I read Brook's trip report (she posted on this thread awhile back, she had the test track and Expedition Everist outfits for her DD).
> 
> Here are some of the things a VIP tour guide does:
> Access to fast pass lines without waiting for a fast pass
> Roped off reserved seating for parades and fireworks
> Front row seats for all shows
> Special private Character meet-n-greets
> Getting you into whatever meal you want
> Planning out the best use of your time and getting you to everything you want to do for the day
> Lots of little things like running to get drinks, having the stroller waiting when you get off rides, taking pictures of your group (or maybe carrying custom outfits)
> 
> I am really excited for it, it is not something I would normally spend that kind of money on, but can't wait for it. I think it is the other big reason why DH changed his mind and decided he did want to go to Disney this year, and got leave from Iraq so he could go.



Wow that sounds great to have the guide  who are the charactors you can see  privately that would be my favorite part.Iwould love to do that .


----------



## JUJU814

Tanzanite said:


> Wow that sounds great to have the guide  who are the charactors you can see  privately that would be my favorite part.Iwould love to do that .



oh wow..me tooooo!!!!!

Out of curiosity, can you absolutely positively get into ANY meal you want? I wonder if hubby would pay that for the sci fi drive in....hmmmmmm 

I hope you have a WONDERFUL birthday and an AWESOME time. I need to hear all about it afterwards! Maybe if I can drag my oldest back to disney one more time before she goes off to college, we'll do something like that! I sure wish I knew about it and planned ahead for this upcoming trip!

Julie


----------



## pixeegrl

ireland_nicole said:


> I love it; the black lace really brings it all together!
> 
> These are great!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, cute, cute; the pink and black is awesome!  What pattern did you use for the bags?



just made it up as I went along. It's just a basic rectangle folded in half and lined....super simple. Thanks by the way!


----------



## pixeegrl

tricia said:


> Finished up some PJs for a friends twin grandchildren.  She said anything dinosaur and I just happened to have this flannel lying around.  Their names are Ethan and Aiden, thus the initials.



Those are just adorable!


----------



## littlepeppers

JUJU814 said:


> ATTENTION CUSTOMAHOLICS
> 
> I think I'm becoming a "customaholic"  I want to make about 10 different things..and we're only there for 8 days!
> 
> Do you all put your kids in more than one outfit in a day???? I mean, if you're going to see the princesses in the morning, have them wear a princess dress...and then a different outfit in the afternoon? How many times a day do you change outfit?
> 
> I have a custom Ariel, and custom Belle coming. I just received a darling Animal Kingdom Minnie outfit. I ordered some twirl thing on oh..can't say it right? "voldermart"? I am making a snow white dress, hopefully a cinderella...maybe feliz pattern...hopefully something tinkerbell..a couple pillowcase dresses using jham's tutorial...a bright cheery disney'ish patchwork twirl..oh I'm sure there's more.
> 
> We do not have enough days to wear them all!!
> 
> Julie



How do you have the time to make them all?  Time is my issue.  I have two to finish.  Then I have to make bloomers, ribbons, & put ties on her hats.


----------



## mirandag819

JUJU814 said:


> oh wow..me tooooo!!!!!
> 
> Out of curiosity, can you absolutely positively get into ANY meal you want? I wonder if hubby would pay that for the sci fi drive in....hmmmmmm
> 
> I hope you have a WONDERFUL birthday and an AWESOME time. I need to hear all about it afterwards! Maybe if I can drag my oldest back to disney one more time before she goes off to college, we'll do something like that! I sure wish I knew about it and planned ahead for this upcoming trip!
> 
> Julie



Yes, I have been told ANY meal in the theme park you are at, and they will insure your seated immediatly and the service is quick so you don't waste too much time while you are paying for the guide. 

My goal is to write a trip report when we get back this time..... Taylor's bday is our first whole day there, so it shouldn' take me too long into the trip report to get to the first VIP day. My bday is our 4th day there, I am more excited about the tour guide at HS for all the shows, I love shows, but most of my group doesn't like to go in advance to get a decent seat.


----------



## tadamom

*If anyone is looking to sell a solid white pettiskirt, please let me know.  I would rather find an inexpensive one before I bite the bullet and buy a Sam's one.  Thanks!*


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> Finally....I finished the set of tees for Crystal Palace lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many I couldn't get a good close up [/SIZE][/COLOR]


WOW!!!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those!!!  CP is my favorite character meal-I often go more than once a trip.  



livndisney said:


> I am so proud, I sorted 1 box of fabric and measured and photographed an uploaded if anyone wants to see what needs a new home let me know
> 
> And while I was waiting for the pics to upload, I was looking online at more fabric...... I have issues LOL


Would love to see your stuff.



mom2rtk said:


> We rent a stroller and carry a big bag. I refuse to admit to all the changes I carry with me in a given day..... Take a look through my Flickr photos linked in my signature and you'll see......
> 
> I need a 12 step program...... but my daughter is 8 (turning 9 IN the Magic Kingdom this fall) so our days of customs are limited......


Your photos and outfits are awesome!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I changed to the smallest needle I have in my house 80/11. I did the minnie applique again and reread Heathersue tut. so I madeoutside stitch so  the needle came down right on the edge but still on the applique. Here is the picture of the first applique....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the second one w/ the smaller needle & moving the stitch more on the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which looks better to you applique gurus out there?


The second one definitely looks better in my opinion. 



littlepeppers said:


> Ok, it is official.  I need a needle lesson.  Mine tapps.  Now I know.  I tend to use my embroidery needle for everything.  I need to change needels?    AHHHHa!


Yes! You really should change your needle for the fabric you are sewing on. If you really don't want to change it alot you can buy universal needles that work well for most fabric. I think a 75/11 or an 80 work well for most medium weight wovens. Shirley sells needles if you ever need a quick one. She sells Schmetz.


pixeegrl said:


> Well, with all this new fabric I've been buying I figured I had better find a quick way to get rid of some of my stash...a simple pillowcase dress with applique...sorry, no Abby to model this time  Gotta whip up some more of these. They are so easy. Angie wants a Minnie one for Abby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also two little over the shoulder bags for a friend's daughters annual Disney trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the older daughter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there have been some Amazing outfits posted lately. I really need to get my butt in gear and make Abby a twirl outfit. The Princess Cuties I have seen or sooo cute too!


Love the bag with the cutie on it! How adorable!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> My bobbin thread tends to wrap around to the top uggg it drives me crazy, I have tried the Sulky bobbin thread but it shows too.  I use sulky thread in the top but what will work in the bobbin?  I change my bobbin thread to be the same color as the top thread and it drives me crazy.
> 
> I use 80/11 for thin cottons like batiste, 90/14 for cottons and flannels and 100/16 for denim.  Use ball point needles when you sew an applique on a t-shirt.  When I made DD's first communion dress out of satin the lady at JoAnn's said to use a 70/09 ball point needle so it wouldn't snag the satin.
> 
> 
> I use Sulky embroidery thread.  It has a little bit of shine to it.  It is on sale at JoAnn's.


It sounds like you have a bobbin tension problem. If you would bring your machine in there is a screw on the bobbin case that can be adjusted to get the correct tension. I had that problem and the guy at the sewing machine shop adjusted it with that screw. Great explanation on the needles too. That is what I do mostly. 




littlepeppers said:


> How do you have the time to make them all?  Time is my issue.  I have two to finish.  Then I have to make bloomers, ribbons, & put ties on her hats.


Once you sew a pattern several times you get alot quicker. That is why alot of people make the same patterns over and over. It really does get quicker. I tend to like to use new patterns alot, so I am not always so quick. I have certain patterns that are my go to patterns to whip out something quick though.


----------



## SallyfromDE

JUJU814 said:


> ATTENTION CUSTOMAHOLICS
> 
> I think I'm becoming a "customaholic"  I want to make about 10 different things..and we're only there for 8 days!
> 
> Do you all put your kids in more than one outfit in a day???? I mean, if you're going to see the princesses in the morning, have them wear a princess dress...and then a different outfit in the afternoon? How many times a day do you change outfit?
> 
> I have a custom Ariel, and custom Belle coming. I just received a darling Animal Kingdom Minnie outfit. I ordered some twirl thing on oh..can't say it right? "voldermart"? I am making a snow white dress, hopefully a cinderella...maybe feliz pattern...hopefully something tinkerbell..a couple pillowcase dresses using jham's tutorial...a bright cheery disney'ish patchwork twirl..oh I'm sure there's more.
> 
> We do not have enough days to wear them all!!
> 
> Julie



That's why you plan your trip around your customs! If you need more days .....  I can't believe we actually came home with a Snow White that didn't get worn. And it somehow got a big red spot on the collar that wasn't there when I packed it at the resort. (and came home with a robe that wasn't ours?) 

When Kirsta was little and we had a stroller, we did the 2 a day change. But now I plan what to wear around my park days. 


livndisney said:


> I am so proud, I sorted 1 box of fabric and measured and photographed an uploaded if anyone wants to see what needs a new home let me know
> 
> And while I was waiting for the pics to upload, I was looking online at more fabric...... I have issues LOL



We are all anxiously waiting! And you can sure join this club, becuase you fit right in!! I think we all have fabric issues.


----------



## WDWAtLast

I have lurked off and on this thread for a few months and I have finally finished two dresses for our Disney trip!!!  Thanks to all of the inspiration here, I have dusted off my sewing machine and remembered how much enjoyment there is in sewing!! I have also become reaquainted with my old friend the seam ripper! 

You have also enabled me to join etsy - so I could buy patterns, google all different styles of sewing machines (my Singer is an 1984 model -lol) shop for more fabric than I could sew in a year and shop for needles I never knew existed!  I hope to attempt some applique soon!  

I know this was asked, but I didn't see the answer - how do you applique the Princesses' eyes/facial features?  I used to fabric paint years ago - so I may end up painting faces for a while!

Here are the dresses - I altered a Simplicity Daisy Kingdom pattern for this!


----------



## livndisney

Ok, no laughing.............

Can someone explain Wi fi to me please? I am leaping out of the stone age and getting a laptop.


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Ok, no laughing.............
> 
> Can someone explain Wi fi to me please? I am leaping out of the stone age and getting a laptop.



Basically you have a little machine thing that hooks into the wall (ours is cable internet, so it hooks into the cable outlet).  It transmits a signal that you computer picks up that allows your computer to connect to the internet without the use of a cord.  It's really great!  couldn't live without it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

WDWAtLast said:


> I have lurked off and on this thread for a few months and I have finally finished two dresses for our Disney trip!!!  Thanks to all of the inspiration here, I have dusted off my sewing machine and remembered how much enjoyment there is in sewing!! I have also become reaquainted with my old friend the seam ripper!
> 
> You have also enabled me to join etsy - so I could buy patterns, google all different styles of sewing machines (my Singer is an 1984 model -lol) shop for more fabric than I could sew in a year and shop for needles I never knew existed!  I hope to attempt some applique soon!
> 
> I know this was asked, but I didn't see the answer - how do you applique the Princesses' eyes/facial features?  I used to fabric paint years ago - so I may end up painting faces for a while!
> 
> Here are the dresses - I altered a Simplicity Daisy Kingdom pattern for this!



Cute!  Love these- can't wait to see more!


----------



## ireland_nicole

livndisney said:


> Ok, no laughing.............
> 
> Can someone explain Wi fi to me please? I am leaping out of the stone age and getting a laptop.



Also, a lot of places, like McDonald's and Coffee houses, a lot of Dr's offices, hospitals, etc.  have free wifi which allow you to connect to the internet for free when you're there.


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> Also, a lot of places, like McDonald's and Coffee houses, a lot of Dr's offices, hospitals, etc.  have free wifi which allow you to connect to the internet for free when you're there.



Ok, take the laptop OUT of the house and use it at other places-what do I need?


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Ok, take the laptop OUT of the house and use it at other places-what do I need?



If it has free wi-fi, you need nothing.  you will have to connect to their network, which is very simple to do (basically a few clicks on your computer), and you're in.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> If it has free wi-fi, you need nothing.  you will have to connect to their network, which is very simple to do (basically a few clicks on your computer), and you're in.



If the location has free wi fi (Like a Mcdonalds)? What about like at WDW can you buy like a prepaid card or something?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

*Toadstool* said:


> Here they are! Cheap too!
> I wish I had remembered to buy them there instead of Hobby Lobby! I think I just got rid of my receipt too.



How much are those bandannas at HL?



HeatherSue said:


> FRIDGE DILEMMA SOLVED!!! THANK YOU CINDEEE!!!!!!



Can you share how you quickly got a fridge?  I haven't been able to get one either while I am there



Keurigirl said:


> For Hollywood Studios --
> 
> I made my daughter an einsteins outfit.  On the jeans, Quincy & June are on the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say anything from Playhouse Disney (Jojo, Einsteins, Pooh, Mickey's Clubhouse), Star Wars is there, Indiana Jones is there...



OH my Goodness! This outfit is awesome!  Where in the world did you find the Little Einstein fabric?!



mom2rtk said:


> We rent a stroller and carry a big bag. I refuse to admit to all the changes I carry with me in a given day..... Take a look through my Flickr photos linked in my signature and you'll see......
> 
> I need a 12 step program...... but my daughter is 8 (turning 9 IN the Magic Kingdom this fall) so our days of customs are limited......



Did you seriously make all of those princess outfits?!  They are unreal!!!!  WOW!!!!



tadamom said:


> *If anyone is looking to sell a solid white pettiskirt, please let me know.  I would rather find an inexpensive one before I bite the bullet and buy a Sam's one.  Thanks!*



Ditto!  I have been looking for affordable ones too since I have 2 DD's and I need some for their outfits that I am making!

On another note....I am so excited!!!!!  I did my first button hole tonight!!!!!  I couldn't believe how easy it was.  Have I told you yet that I LOVE my new machine!!!! Yay!   I knew you guys would understand my excitement.  My poor DH didn't quite understand why I was so excited over a buttonhole!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> If the location has free wi fi (Like a Mcdonalds)? What about like at WDW can you buy like a prepaid card or something?



In WDW resorts, you can hook up to the internet in the rooms (you may need an ethernet cord, or they may have them available in the rooms).  I believe they charge a fee?  Maybe $10 a day?  We are DVC members, and when we stay at a villa, our internet is free to members.  So, I'm not completely sure.  If you are someplace where wi-fi is not available, you can get an "air card" through a cell service provider.  I don't have experience with this, but I know it is available.  Somehow, it hooks into your computer and use the cell service to connect to the internet.

Edited to add - I've really never been anywhere where I needed an air card.  I travel a lot with business, so I always have my laptop.  So many places these days offer free internet that I've never felt it necessary to have this additional expense.  Even when I travel into disaster areas to work, you can always find some place to connect.


----------



## littlepeppers

*Toadstool* said:


> The second one definitely looks better in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Once you sew a pattern several times you get alot quicker. That is why alot of people make the same patterns over and over. It really does get quicker. I tend to like to use new patterns alot, so I am not always so quick. I have certain patterns that are my go to patterns to whip out something quick though.



I'm going to stick w/ jumpers for a bit now that I can applique half decently.  Ok, Im fibbing.  I know that I'm going to try something new.  That is what I do.  I love killing myself w/o cursing outloud.


----------



## Tweevil

mirandag819 said:


> It has Mickey's Hollywood Star:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clapper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey's director chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A movie ticket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And film reel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is also wearing these 2 outfits to Hollywood Studios. I think she will wear the Boo dress around parade time since Boo is in the parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she will wear this to meet the characters from Up!




These are really cute 
What pattern did you use for the Mickey dress and halter top set?  I think I may want to give it a try. 

Thanks for your help,


----------



## livndisney

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can you share how you quickly got a fridge?  I haven't been able to get one either while I am there
> 
> My poor DH didn't quite understand why I was so excited over a buttonhole!



She borrowed one from a friend.

CONGRATS on the Button hole!!!!! Men don't get the whole excitement thing to they? LOL


----------



## mom2rtk

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Did you seriously make all of those princess outfits?!  They are unreal!!!!  WOW!!!!




Yes, I made them all. My favorite thing in the world to do is making Disney princess gowns...... I'm working on all new stuff for our fall trip......


----------



## mirandag819

Tweevil said:


> These are really cute
> What pattern did you use for the Mickey dress and halter top set?  I think I may want to give it a try.
> 
> Thanks for your help,



They are both Carla C's simply sweet. I just modified the skirt piece. For the Up outfit I just did stripwork for the same width Carla called for in the directions. For the Hollywood studios dress I did 3 layers. The first one was the length and width the pattern called for. The second was 2 inches longer but the same width, the 3rd was 4 inches longer and the same width and I added a 2 inch ruffle to each layer.


----------



## Tweevil

mirandag819 said:


> They are both Carla C's simply sweet. I just modified the skirt piece. For the Up outfit I just did stripwork for the same width Carla called for in the directions. For the Hollywood studios dress I did 3 layers. The first one was the length and width the pattern called for. The second was 2 inches longer but the same width, the 3rd was 4 inches longer and the same width and I added a 2 inch ruffle to each layer.




Thanks so much for letting me know.  You are a doll and so is your baby girl.   Wow, I will have to invest in that pattern - you guys have proven it is very versatile.  Thanks again!


----------



## KARAJ

tricia said:


> Finished up some PJs for a friends twin grandchildren.  She said anything dinosaur and I just happened to have this flannel lying around.  Their names are Ethan and Aiden, thus the initials.



OK these PJ's were so cute I went and hit Hobby Lobby's $0.99 Simplicity sale, and got that pattern!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Hi Everyone,

I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  I didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha) 





(Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.


----------



## *Toadstool*

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  A didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.


Aww! Poor sweet baby!
He is a gorgeous little boy. I hope he is as sweet as he looks.
Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## MouseTriper

Okay, the bad thing about going on vacation is that I get way behind on this board.  I will never catch up so I am gonna start fresh. Hahaha.  I did scan the past couple pages and everything that I have seen is adorable.  I did notice that I have been "cased" by Miranda.......love the dress you made your sweetie with the pink bandanas.  We took the outfit I had made and my DD wore it the one day to the park.  Here is a quick shot from Tom Sawyer's Island.  LOL


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  A didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.



OOOOH!!!!! Beth!!!!

He needs to come see his "Auntie" Cindee in Florida. 

My neice took a header off the end table when she was two-it took 3 people to hold her and 6 to hold ME


----------



## MouseTriper

Sorry...me again.  LOL.  I just had to share a few more pictures.  These were taken last December.  This is "Little Houdini" getting his very first haircut at the Main Street Barbershop!!!  He LOVED it!!!!!  Not the best picrtures, but I just love them anyway.


----------



## JUJU814

mirandag819 said:


> Yes, I have been told ANY meal in the theme park you are at, and they will insure your seated immediatly and the service is quick so you don't waste too much time while you are paying for the guide.
> 
> My goal is to write a trip report when we get back this time..... Taylor's bday is our first whole day there, so it shouldn' take me too long into the trip report to get to the first VIP day. My bday is our 4th day there, I am more excited about the tour guide at HS for all the shows, I love shows, but most of my group doesn't like to go in advance to get a decent seat.



Oh man..you have given me a bug...I want to do this soooo bad. I mentioned it to hubby (who may be in a wheelchair at disney due to his knee injury) and he just shrugged and was like "that doesn't sound very practical" I just teased him.."practical? at disney? There is no practical at Disney. Disney is magical. There is no practical at Disney!!!!" kind of the way Tom Hanks said "there's no crying in baseball".   I wonder if I could book it a month out? the website says 72 hours 

Think they could arrange a meet and greet with Ariel and get us into CRT?

Ok..going to bed now and hopefully will have forgotten about it when I wake up!

I have SEWING to do when I get up! (after taking kids to gymnastics, dropping others off at the movies, laundry, swim lessons.....)


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> Okay, the bad thing about going on vacation is that I get way behind on this board.  I will never catch up so I am gonna start fresh. Hahaha.  I did scan the past couple pages and everything that I have seen is adorable.  I did notice that I have been "cased" by Miranda.......love the dress you made your sweetie with the pink bandanas.  We took the outfit I had made and my DD wore it the one day to the park.  Here is a quick shot from Tom Sawyer's Island.  LOL



LOVE it!!!! She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> Aww! Poor sweet baby!
> He is a gorgeous little boy. I hope he is as sweet as he looks.
> Thanks for sharing with us!


 Aww thank you so much!!!  He is actually a total sweetheart, bless his little heart.  He truly is a good boy and such an easy baby.  



livndisney said:


> OOOOH!!!!! Beth!!!!
> 
> He needs to come see his "Auntie" Cindee in Florida.
> 
> My neice took a header off the end table when she was two-it took 3 people to hold her and 6 to hold ME


Awwww he does need to come see his "Auntie Cindee" and so does Taylor.  It's time she met her "cousin Morgan"...LOL. However, it might not be until next year now.  Looks like we are gonna have to cancel our Sept. trip.  I will send you a PM.


----------



## twob4him

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  I didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.



AWWW ... poor sweetie! What is it with spliting heads open lately...you are the second mom today I read about this happening. Hope he heals quickly!   Great job on the shirt!


MouseTriper said:


> Sorry...me again.  LOL.  I just had to share a few more pictures.  These were taken last December.  This is "Little Houdini" getting his very first haircut at the Main Street Barbershop!!!  He LOVED it!!!!!  Not the best picrtures, but I just love them anyway.


OMGosh...how adorable...I love all the stickers all over him...makes my heart melt! So cute!


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> LOVE it!!!! She is beautiful!!!!


 Thank you Cindee.  She is such a sweetie too.  I have truly been blessed twice now.  Adoption is a BEAUTIFUL thing!!!


----------



## coteau_chick

Here are some pictures of Grace modeling her "Miss Molly" sundress from YCMT.  I made it in solid white so we could take beach pictures in it next week.  

She was being difficult in the first picture.





She tried to me nice and smile in the second picture so I would let her go play.


----------



## MouseTriper

twob4him said:


> AWWW ... poor sweetie! What is it with spliting heads open lately...you are the second mom today I read about this happening. Hope he heals quickly!   Great job on the shirt!
> 
> OMGosh...how adorable...I love all the stickers all over him...makes my heart melt! So cute!



Thank you Cathy!!!  This is the first time one of my kids split there head open like that.  I knew realized how much head wounds bleed.  Let's just say I was freaking out at first....the worrier Mom here. Hahaha.  He is doing fine now, thankfully.

LOL....yeah he LOVED all the Mickey stickers.  I have the whole thing videotaped and he was just grinning from ear to ear the whole time.  It was so adorable.  They gave him his 1st Mickey ears too...that say's, "My 1st Haircut" on the back.  LOL


----------



## mirandag819

JUJU814 said:


> Oh man..you have given me a bug...I want to do this soooo bad. I mentioned it to hubby (who may be in a wheelchair at disney due to his knee injury) and he just shrugged and was like "that doesn't sound very practical" I just teased him.."practical? at disney? There is no practical at Disney. Disney is magical. There is no practical at Disney!!!!" kind of the way Tom Hanks said "there's no crying in baseball".   I wonder if I could book it a month out? the website says 72 hours
> 
> Think they could arrange a meet and greet with Ariel and get us into CRT?
> 
> Ok..going to bed now and hopefully will have forgotten about it when I wake up!
> 
> I have SEWING to do when I get up! (after taking kids to gymnastics, dropping others off at the movies, laundry, swim lessons.....)



HAHA! I was the same way.... I read all about it in a Trip Report and just HAD to do it! The DIS boards kill my wallet! While they are such a great source of info, they also give me info on things I never knew existed....which is turn leads me to want them. You could probably book it a month out, they limit how many there are in a single day, but since it isn't a holiday, and it is very expensive, and it isn't highly advertised on Disney's website I doubt they are all booked up. When are you going? Our trip is about a month away too. We will be there Aug 15th-23rd. 

I would say yes, Ariel is an easy meet and greet for them to do.... any character that is already set up somewhere they can get you a private meet and greet too..... they have a harder time with more rare characters, but if the character is appearing for anything that day, they have a good shot to pull it off. From what I have been told though, the princesses in toontown, mickey, minnie, the fairies, and ariel's grotto can easily be done. 

CRT is the place they always suggest first for lunch during the tour in MK. You don't have to decide where you want to eat until your hungry though. 

I think your two requests would be easy for the guide to pull off..... tell your husband not to hate me for putting the idea in your head.


----------



## MouseTriper

coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace modeling her "Miss Molly" sundress from YCMT.  I made it in solid white so we could take beach pictures in it next week.
> 
> She was being difficult in the first picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to me nice and smile in the second picture so I would let her go play.


 OMgosh she is ADORABLE.  I love that second picture.  Way too cute!!!  And the dress is adorable too!!!


----------



## mirandag819

MouseTriper said:


> Okay, the bad thing about going on vacation is that I get way behind on this board.  I will never catch up so I am gonna start fresh. Hahaha.  I did scan the past couple pages and everything that I have seen is adorable.  I did notice that I have been "cased" by Miranda.......love the dress you made your sweetie with the pink bandanas.  We took the outfit I had made and my DD wore it the one day to the park.  Here is a quick shot from Tom Sawyer's Island.  LOL



Thank you for re-posting this! I tried and tried to find your pictures, I couldn't remember who had made it and I felt bad not giving credit. However now that I see yours again I sooooo want to go rip some seams out..... I used some of the small mickeys that were in the corner of the hankerchief, but didn't think to repeat some of the big ones, now that I see yours again it so makes me want to add more of those to mine. It looks so pretty and your daughter looks beautiful in it! Thanks again for the great fabric substitution idea.... I would have never thought to use those (nor would I have ever noticed them in HL).


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Wow that is a blast from the past - I wanted Joci to get her first cut there. then DH teased that she looked like a little jungle boy.
'cause her is her before during and after.














QUESTION ALERT : when sewing on "Minnie Dot" fabrics do you use the background color thread or do you use white thread?


----------



## 3huskymom

We will be making a trip to WDW in October for my Mom's bday and we will be going to the MNSSHP. I would like my mom and I to dress up as the stepsisters from CInderella and Hayleigh to be cinderella. Any suggestions for adult patterns that can be modified to be stepsisterish without being too hot for Florida October weather???? THanks!


----------



## twob4him

Thank you for your kind comments about the Pooh and Friends tees!!!! 




livndisney said:


> Ok, take the laptop OUT of the house and use it at other places-what do I need?



Yes...see you can keep up with this thread whilst out and about!!! 




mom2rtk said:


> Yes, I made them all. My favorite thing in the world to do is making Disney princess gowns...... I'm working on all new stuff for our fall trip......


Wowza....this is the thread for you!!! I love all of your pics and customs! Amazing!! 



mirandag819 said:


> Okay first let me say..... it is a total splurge I know.....and it is ridiculously expensive, but it is mine and Taylor's bday's while we are there. We are doing it at MK on her bday and HS on mine. We will probably never go again on our birthdays because I would really prefer not to go in August. It is hot and more crowded (so part of my desire for the VIP tours this year is because of crowds). The price range is $175-$300 an hour with a 6 hour minimum each day you use it. The range depends on if you stay on site or off, if it is a holiday, if you want to include transportation, if you want to do mulitple parks on the same day ect. DH spent an insane amount of money when he got 1 day leave and went to some 5 star casino resort this year....so I was told to pick 1 majoy splurge to even the cards and ease my bitterness about him spending 4 grand in a day. I couldn't think of anything off the bat that I wanted, until I read Brook's trip report (she posted on this thread awhile back, she had the test track and Expedition Everist outfits for her DD).
> 
> Here are some of the things a VIP tour guide does:
> Access to fast pass lines without waiting for a fast pass
> Roped off reserved seating for parades and fireworks
> Front row seats for all shows
> Special private Character meet-n-greets
> Getting you into whatever meal you want
> Planning out the best use of your time and getting you to everything you want to do for the day
> Lots of little things like running to get drinks, having the stroller waiting when you get off rides, taking pictures of your group (or maybe carrying custom outfits)
> 
> I am really excited for it, it is not something I would normally spend that kind of money on, but can't wait for it. I think it is the other big reason why DH changed his mind and decided he did want to go to Disney this year, and got leave from Iraq so he could go.


That is just awesome!! I hope you do a trip report so we can hear all about it!



WDWAtLast said:


> I have lurked off and on this thread for a few months and I have finally finished two dresses for our Disney trip!!!  Thanks to all of the inspiration here, I have dusted off my sewing machine and remembered how much enjoyment there is in sewing!! I have also become reaquainted with my old friend the seam ripper!
> 
> You have also enabled me to join etsy - so I could buy patterns, google all different styles of sewing machines (my Singer is an 1984 model -lol) shop for more fabric than I could sew in a year and shop for needles I never knew existed!  I hope to attempt some applique soon!
> 
> I know this was asked, but I didn't see the answer - how do you applique the Princesses' eyes/facial features?  I used to fabric paint years ago - so I may end up painting faces for a while!
> 
> Here are the dresses - I altered a Simplicity Daisy Kingdom pattern for this!


Awww your DD's are beautiful and I love the dresses! Welcome to the thread  Glad you are back to sewing!!! 



mom2rtk said:


> We rent a stroller and carry a big bag. I refuse to admit to all the changes I carry with me in a given day..... Take a look through my Flickr photos linked in my signature and you'll see......
> 
> I need a 12 step program...... but my daughter is 8 (turning 9 IN the Magic Kingdom this fall) so our days of customs are limited......


I am planning on having a few changes with me at each park...I would hate to have a custom made and sitting at the rental house when the character shows up at the park...so you put yours in a bag? I was thinking of bringing a hanging bag! 



livndisney said:


> try dealing with custom outfits when you LIVE at WDW!!! "No, you can't wear that-I already have pictures of you in it" LOL
> 
> Nope we can't go to a different park-that is nto the right outfit


LOL Cindy!


*********************************************************
*
ETA: Oh yeah I forgot to say that I change my siggy a little bit and added a link to my blog....and I just updated the bloggo too!!!*


----------



## lovesdumbo

WDWAtLast said:


> I have lurked off and on this thread for a few months and I have finally finished two dresses for our Disney trip!!!  Thanks to all of the inspiration here, I have dusted off my sewing machine and remembered how much enjoyment there is in sewing!! I have also become reaquainted with my old friend the seam ripper!
> 
> You have also enabled me to join etsy - so I could buy patterns, google all different styles of sewing machines (my Singer is an 1984 model -lol) shop for more fabric than I could sew in a year and shop for needles I never knew existed!  I hope to attempt some applique soon!
> 
> I know this was asked, but I didn't see the answer - how do you applique the Princesses' eyes/facial features?  I used to fabric paint years ago - so I may end up painting faces for a while!
> 
> Here are the dresses - I altered a Simplicity Daisy Kingdom pattern for this!


How cute!



livndisney said:


> Ok, no laughing.............
> 
> Can someone explain Wi fi to me please? I am leaping out of the stone age and getting a laptop.


I bought a laptop just before my May trip.  Someone in my office set up my router so all I had to do was plug it into my cable modem at home.  I brought the laptop to AKL but was just too tired to figure out the connection there-not wireless.  I might try to figure it out at the Poly because I promised DH we'd spend more time at the hotel this trip.  I'm afraid if I hook it up at say Disney I won't be able to figure out how to get it to work at home again.




MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  I didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.


SO cute!  LOVE that shirt!!!!  I bet he'd look adorable in a Mickey bowling shirt too!



MouseTriper said:


> Okay, the bad thing about going on vacation is that I get way behind on this board.  I will never catch up so I am gonna start fresh. Hahaha.  I did scan the past couple pages and everything that I have seen is adorable.  I did notice that I have been "cased" by Miranda.......love the dress you made your sweetie with the pink bandanas.  We took the outfit I had made and my DD wore it the one day to the park.  Here is a quick shot from Tom Sawyer's Island.  LOL


Beautiful!!!!




coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace modeling her "Miss Molly" sundress from YCMT.  I made it in solid white so we could take beach pictures in it next week.
> 
> She was being difficult in the first picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to me nice and smile in the second picture so I would let her go play.



Too adorable!!!  Love the dress too!



I made 3 tunics today-I haven't had a chance to take photos yet.  I haven't sewn since May so it felt good to actually get something done!  I still have high hopes of making a few things before my trip but my ticker is getting mighty small.....


----------



## ireland_nicole

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  I didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.



He looks sooooooooo cute!  I'm sorry about his head, though.  When DS got his forehead glued (both times) they needed half the ER staff and I had to sit down (and I'm a nurse, but it means nothing when it's one of my kiddos)



coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace modeling her "Miss Molly" sundress from YCMT.  I made it in solid white so we could take beach pictures in it next week.
> 
> She was being difficult in the first picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to me nice and smile in the second picture so I would let her go play.



The dress is adorable, but the pics are completely priceless!


----------



## spongemommie05

Keurigirl said:


> For Hollywood Studios --
> 
> I made my daughter an einsteins outfit.  On the jeans, Quincy & June are on the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say anything from Playhouse Disney (Jojo, Einsteins, Pooh, Mickey's Clubhouse), Star Wars is there, Indiana Jones is there...


That is just way to cute 



mirandag819 said:


> Awww you're sweet. I don't know about most amazing.... but since you asked here is the dress you were talking about (I think?)
> 
> Here is what Taylor is wearing to the Hollywood Brown Derby for dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has Mickey's Hollywood Star:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clapper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey's director chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A movie ticket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And film reel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is also wearing these 2 outfits to Hollywood Studios. I think she will wear the Boo dress around parade time since Boo is in the parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she will wear this to meet the characters from Up!


 so cute 




WDWAtLast said:


> I have lurked off and on this thread for a few months and I have finally finished two dresses for our Disney trip!!!  Thanks to all of the inspiration here, I have dusted off my sewing machine and remembered how much enjoyment there is in sewing!! I have also become reaquainted with my old friend the seam ripper!
> 
> You have also enabled me to join etsy - so I could buy patterns, google all different styles of sewing machines (my Singer is an 1984 model -lol) shop for more fabric than I could sew in a year and shop for needles I never knew existed!  I hope to attempt some applique soon!
> 
> I know this was asked, but I didn't see the answer - how do you applique the Princesses' eyes/facial features?  I used to fabric paint years ago - so I may end up painting faces for a while!
> 
> Here are the dresses - I altered a Simplicity Daisy Kingdom pattern for this!


cute



MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  I didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.


Okay so he is just adorable ! sorry about his boo boo ..



MouseTriper said:


> Okay, the bad thing about going on vacation is that I get way behind on this board.  I will never catch up so I am gonna start fresh. Hahaha.  I did scan the past couple pages and everything that I have seen is adorable.  I did notice that I have been "cased" by Miranda.......love the dress you made your sweetie with the pink bandanas.  We took the outfit I had made and my DD wore it the one day to the park.  Here is a quick shot from Tom Sawyer's Island.


That is one adorable outfit and lil Girl to boot



MouseTriper said:


> Sorry...me again.  LOL.  I just had to share a few more pictures.  These were taken last December.  This is "Little Houdini" getting his very first haircut at the Main Street Barbershop!!!  He LOVED it!!!!!  Not the best picrtures, but I just love them anyway.


CUTE!!



coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace modeling her "Miss Molly" sundress from YCMT.  I made it in solid white so we could take beach pictures in it next week.
> 
> She was being difficult in the first picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to me nice and smile in the second picture so I would let her go play.


That is adorable


----------



## spongemommie05

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow that is a blast from the past - I wanted Joci to get her first cut there. then DH teased that she looked like a little jungle boy.
> 'cause her is her before during and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION ALERT : when sewing on "Minnie Dot" fabrics do you use the background color thread or do you use white thread?


she is just too cute and looks nothing like a lil Jungle boy...


----------



## twob4him

coteau_chick said:


> She tried to me nice and smile in the second picture so I would let her go play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



LOL I have the same pic for the same reason


----------



## eeyore3847

just wanted to pop in and say hello!! my computer is acting up and I can not get online. so I am using mikes,,, I have made a ton of stuff..... just can not post yet.. darn computers driving me crazy!!

Love what everyone has been making!

Lori


----------



## 3huskymom

One of my best friends is graduating from nursing school this week and having a celebration dinner saturday night. This is a career change for her and she's been working full-time while doing nursing school evenings and weekends. I am trying to come up with an idea for a gift for her and I just can't come up with anything. I want what I get to be special and not just a picture frame or the like. Any suggestions from disboutiquer land??? I was thinking she loved that ladybug fabric from walmart and I have the YCMT ladybug backpack pattern, do you think I could make that for her? Any other suggestions would be great in case I don't have time to finish the backpack  by Saturday night. Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I just had to jump in and share a BAD dream I had last night!  We were all ready to go to Disney World and Henry drove us to the airport.  When we got there, I realized I had forgotten not only our Disney tickets, but our airplane tickets (in my dream you needed an actual ticket)!  So, I stood in the airport crying.  Somehow we were allowed on the airplane, but I forgot to pack the kids anything to do. So, they whined the whole way there.  Then, when we got to the airport, there was no Magical Express. So, we WALKED to Pop Century.  (it wasn't too far in the dream) When we got there, they didn't have our reservation.  So, we slept outside in the grass.  Then, I had to call Henry to come and pick us up because I didn't have any tickets for the parks.
> 
> 
> It was such a vivid, real dream.  I woke up thinking I actually missed out on my Disney vacation!
> 
> But for now, my only REAL drama is that I can't find a fridge swap for our dates!  I REALLY want a fridge and I REALLY don't want to pay Disney $10/day.  It would make our trip so much better since I'm going to be there with just the kids.  If I had a fridge, we could get juice and milk the night before and put it in the fridge so we wouldn't have to haul them back up to the food court for breakfast.



I hate bad dreams like that! 

I am discouraged at the lack of fridges during our trip too! I want to be able to save leftovers from the free dining!  If someone starts a new fridge swap, please let me know! I've been looking at the colapsable coolers, but they are a little pricey! 




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I changed to the smallest needle I have in my house 80/11. I did the minnie applique again and reread Heathersue tut. so I madeoutside stitch so  the needle came down right on the edge but still on the applique. Here is the picture of the first applique....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which looks better to you applique gurus out there?


Definitely the 2nd one looks better. 



WDWAtLast said:


> I have lurked off and on this thread for a few months and I have finally finished two dresses for our Disney trip!!!  Thanks to all of the inspiration here, I have dusted off my sewing machine and remembered how much enjoyment there is in sewing!! I have also become reaquainted with my old friend the seam ripper!
> 
> You have also enabled me to join etsy - so I could buy patterns, google all different styles of sewing machines (my Singer is an 1984 model -lol) shop for more fabric than I could sew in a year and shop for needles I never knew existed!  I hope to attempt some applique soon!
> 
> I know this was asked, but I didn't see the answer - how do you applique the Princesses' eyes/facial features?  I used to fabric paint years ago - so I may end up painting faces for a while!
> 
> Here are the dresses - I altered a Simplicity Daisy Kingdom pattern for this!



So pretty! 



MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  I didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.



Look at that little cutie pie!! I'm sorry he bonked his head! 



MouseTriper said:


> Okay, the bad thing about going on vacation is that I get way behind on this board.  I will never catch up so I am gonna start fresh. Hahaha.  I did scan the past couple pages and everything that I have seen is adorable.  I did notice that I have been "cased" by Miranda.......love the dress you made your sweetie with the pink bandanas.  We took the outfit I had made and my DD wore it the one day to the park.  Here is a quick shot from Tom Sawyer's Island.  LOL



She looks adorable! 



MouseTriper said:


> Sorry...me again.  LOL.  I just had to share a few more pictures.  These were taken last December.  This is "Little Houdini" getting his very first haircut at the Main Street Barbershop!!!  He LOVED it!!!!!  Not the best picrtures, but I just love them anyway.



I'm just so happy that you can share these pictures now!!!!! 



coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace modeling her "Miss Molly" sundress from YCMT.  I made it in solid white so we could take beach pictures in it next week.
> 
> She was being difficult in the first picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to me nice and smile in the second picture so I would let her go play.



The dress is beautiful, but these pictures are great!!!! She is so cute! 


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow that is a blast from the past - I wanted Joci to get her first cut there. then DH teased that she looked like a little jungle boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION ALERT : when sewing on "Minnie Dot" fabrics do you use the background color thread or do you use white thread?



Awww! 

I use whichever is handiest when I do the Minnie Dot! If I have a red bobbin already wound, I'll use that, if I have a white one, I use white!


----------



## MouseTriper

mirandag819 said:


> Thank you for re-posting this! I tried and tried to find your pictures, I couldn't remember who had made it and I felt bad not giving credit. However now that I see yours again I sooooo want to go rip some seams out..... I used some of the small mickeys that were in the corner of the hankerchief, but didn't think to repeat some of the big ones, now that I see yours again it so makes me want to add more of those to mine. It looks so pretty and your daughter looks beautiful in it! Thanks again for the great fabric substitution idea.... I would have never thought to use those (nor would I have ever noticed them in HL).


 Aww you are too sweet.  I say LEAVE your dress alone, it is ADORABLE just the way it is. Your daughter looks so sweet in it.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow that is a blast from the past - I wanted Joci to get her first cut there. then DH teased that she looked like a little jungle boy.
> 'cause her is her before during and after.


Awww what a little cutie pie.  I love the pics!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> SO cute!  LOVE that shirt!!!!  I bet he'd look adorable in a Mickey bowling shirt too!
> 
> Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Too adorable!!!  Love the dress too!
> 
> 
> 
> I made 3 tunics today-I haven't had a chance to take photos yet.  I haven't sewn since May so it felt good to actually get something done!  I still have high hopes of making a few things before my trip but my ticker is getting mighty small.....


 You are TOO funny about that bowling shirt.  He probably would look ADORABLE in one but I am still too scared to try one.  Maybe someone will want to get rid of one that no longer fits their little boy...LOL.....

Hahahah....seriously though, thanks for all the sweet comments.  I wanna see pics of your tunics!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> He looks sooooooooo cute!  I'm sorry about his head, though.  When DS got his forehead glued (both times) they needed half the ER staff and I had to sit down (and I'm a nurse, but it means nothing when it's one of my kiddos)
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is adorable, but the pics are completely priceless!


Awwww I am sorry to hear your DS had to be glued twice.  I know what you mean.....definitely hard when it's your own baby!!!  Thanks so much for the sweet comments!!



spongemommie05 said:


> Okay so he is just adorable ! sorry about his boo boo ..
> 
> That is one adorable outfit and lil Girl to boot


 Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

3huskymom said:


> One of my best friends is graduating from nursing school this week and having a celebration dinner saturday night. This is a career change for her and she's been working full-time while doing nursing school evenings and weekends. I am trying to come up with an idea for a gift for her and I just can't come up with anything. I want what I get to be special and not just a picture frame or the like. Any suggestions from disboutiquer land??? I was thinking she loved that ladybug fabric from walmart and I have the YCMT ladybug backpack pattern, do you think I could make that for her? Any other suggestions would be great in case I don't have time to finish the backpack  by Saturday night. Thanks!


What about making some nursing shirts?????



teresajoy said:


> Look at that little cutie pie!! I'm sorry he bonked his head!
> 
> She looks adorable!
> 
> I'm just so happy that you can share these pictures now!!!!!


 Thanks Teresa!!!!  I am glad I can show him off a little now.  Hahahaha.


----------



## KARAJ

OK, So I am going to put a few pics from our trip a 2 weeks ago and 1 from my baby girls B-Day. No real great outfits here so feel free to skim on by!! I will probably post a couple more as I find the pics in the other outfits.

This is my babies 1st B-Day obligatory Cake shot!! 





This is my two oldest Arianna in The Pirate outfit, Ares The Boy, and my niece Jordynn.





At it's tough to be a bug





Meet-up in Animal Kingdom with Jordynn, Arianna, DH John, Ares and Kaylynn






And at some place eating, I just love the way this shows Kaylynn's red hair and blue eyes.


----------



## VBAndrea

Stephres said:


> Cute! I did some stuff with t-shirts on my blog, but I started with Carla's raglan pattern so it would fit my daughter exactly right (math is totally not my thing). I would definitely recommend it.



Thanks for posting your blog tutorial ~ my ds was just asking to have the P/F t-shirt from Target.  I'm not keen on graphic t-shirts for every day wear, but I always let him wear them as pj's so I got Carla C's easy fit pants pattern for bottoms.  But now that I see how to do a lettuce hem (I ALWAYS wondered how that was down) dd can get a girlied version of matching pj's.


----------



## mom2rtk

twob4him said:


> I am planning on having a few changes with me at each park...I would hate to have a custom made and sitting at the rental house when the character shows up at the park...so you put yours in a bag? I was thinking of bringing a hanging bag!
> 
> 
> LOL Cindy



I feel the same way about the costumes. It would kill me to have something along on the trip, but back at the hotel when I find the right character!

I wish I had something better, but I just have a big tote bag, and fold everything up and put it inside each morning.  I've done a lot of research on who I am likely to see where, and hope for the best. I"ve carted that dang Mary Poppins costume all over looking for her penguin, but no luck so far..... We also do a lot of character meals, and you usually have a pretty good idea who you'll find there.


----------



## minnie2

JUJU814 said:


> ATTENTION CUSTOMAHOLICS
> 
> I think I'm becoming a "customaholic"  I want to make about 10 different things..and we're only there for 8 days!
> 
> Do you all put your kids in more than one outfit in a day???? I mean, if you're going to see the princesses in the morning, have them wear a princess dress...and then a different outfit in the afternoon? How many times a day do you change outfit?
> 
> I have a custom Ariel, and custom Belle coming. I just received a darling Animal Kingdom Minnie outfit. I ordered some twirl thing on oh..can't say it right? "voldermart"? I am making a snow white dress, hopefully a cinderella...maybe feliz pattern...hopefully something tinkerbell..a couple pillowcase dresses using jham's tutorial...a bright cheery disney'ish patchwork twirl..oh I'm sure there's more.
> 
> We do not have enough days to wear them all!!
> 
> Julie


Yup you are addicted!  
We only do one custom a day because i am not carrying them!  My kids are 9 and almost 7 so no strollers here.


revrob said:


> WELCOME TO THE ADDICTION!Seriously, we planned a sorta spur of the moment trip that is coming up in two weeks.  I said we weren't gonna make plans, and I wasn't going to sew.  Well, guess what?  Yep.  We have ADR's (but just a few), and I've been sewing.  Just can't help it!


I so knew you would do a few!  I can't wait to see all your pictures!  



WDWAtLast said:


> I have lurked off and on this thread for a few months and I have finally finished two dresses for our Disney trip!!!  Thanks to all of the inspiration here, I have dusted off my sewing machine and remembered how much enjoyment there is in sewing!! I have also become reaquainted with my old friend the seam ripper!
> 
> You have also enabled me to join etsy - so I could buy patterns, google all different styles of sewing machines (my Singer is an 1984 model -lol) shop for more fabric than I could sew in a year and shop for needles I never knew existed!  I hope to attempt some applique soon!
> 
> I know this was asked, but I didn't see the answer - how do you applique the Princesses' eyes/facial features?  I used to fabric paint years ago - so I may end up painting faces for a while!
> 
> Here are the dresses - I altered a Simplicity Daisy Kingdom pattern for this!


Love them!


MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  I didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.


Poor baby!  


MouseTriper said:


> Okay, the bad thing about going on vacation is that I get way behind on this board.  I will never catch up so I am gonna start fresh. Hahaha.  I did scan the past couple pages and everything that I have seen is adorable.  I did notice that I have been "cased" by Miranda.......love the dress you made your sweetie with the pink bandanas.  We took the outfit I had made and my DD wore it the one day to the park.  Here is a quick shot from Tom Sawyer's Island.  LOL


she looks so cute!  Love the dress.



coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace modeling her "Miss Molly" sundress from YCMT.  I made it in solid white so we could take beach pictures in it next week.
> 
> She was being difficult in the first picture.


The dress is great but i LOVE this picture!  



3huskymom said:


> One of my best friends is graduating from nursing school this week and having a celebration dinner saturday night. This is a career change for her and she's been working full-time while doing nursing school evenings and weekends. I am trying to come up with an idea for a gift for her and I just can't come up with anything. I want what I get to be special and not just a picture frame or the like. Any suggestions from disboutiquer land??? I was thinking she loved that ladybug fabric from walmart and I have the YCMT ladybug backpack pattern, do you think I could make that for her? Any other suggestions would be great in case I don't have time to finish the backpack  by Saturday night. Thanks!


 I think the bag is cute.  Not sure what else other then a purse but that would be the same amount of time I would think.



KARAJ said:


> OK, So I am going to put a few pics from our trip a 2 weeks ago and 1 from my baby girls B-Day. No real great outfits here so feel free to skim on by!! I will probably post a couple more as I find the pics in the other outfits.
> 
> 
> This is my two oldest Arianna in The Pirate outfit, Ares The Boy, and my niece Jordynn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it's tough to be a bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet-up in Animal Kingdom with Jordynn, Arianna, DH John, Ares and Kaylynn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at some place eating, I just love the way this shows Kaylynn's red hair and blue eyes.


Looks like you had a great trip ad HAPPY bday to your little one!


----------



## minnie2

I have the pattern and I love it BUT I wanted to make it bigger in height so I was thinking I would add a few inches to the top of it?  
The pattern is kind of a half circle...

What do you guys think?


----------



## coteau_chick

I just wanted to thank everyone for the compliments on Grace and her new white dress.  I hope she doesn't cry for her pictures on the beach.  This will be our third summer in a row going to Gulf Shores Alabama.  We take a family picture on the beach.  The first year I was pregnant for Grace.  I had her a week after we came home.  She was born three weeks early.  I think a white dress will look nice on the beach.


----------



## mom2rtk

coteau_chick said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for the compliments on Grace and her new white dress.  I hope she doesn't cry for her pictures on the beach.  This will be our third summer in a row going to Gulf Shores Alabama.  We take a family picture on the beach.  The first year I was pregnant for Grace.  I had her a week after we came home.  She was born three weeks early.  I think a white dress will look nice on the beach.




Very cute dress! You can't go wrong with a pretty white dress for beach pictures....


----------



## NiniMorris

I finally made a topstitch that did not make me cringe!  I debated on how long I sahould make the stitch, but decided on as long as I could make it.  I figured it would take less time to rip it out that way!On everything I have done, I have had to rip out the topstitching at least twice...and I still wasn't happy with it.  This time I left in the first try!

I have now finished 3 sets out of 7 sets of dresses for my girls and have number 4 on my table now.  As soon as my camera and I are both charged up I can attempt to post pictures again.

Again, thanks for the tip!  I couldn't have done it without you!

Nini Morris


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mom2rtk said:


> Yes, I made them all. My favorite thing in the world to do is making Disney princess gowns...... I'm working on all new stuff for our fall trip......



Well. they are simply AMAZING!!!!  Your little girl is very lucky to have a mom that can sew like you!



coteau_chick said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for the compliments on Grace and her new white dress.  I hope she doesn't cry for her pictures on the beach.  This will be our third summer in a row going to Gulf Shores Alabama.  We take a family picture on the beach.  The first year I was pregnant for Grace.  I had her a week after we came home.  She was born three weeks early.  I think a white dress will look nice on the beach.



That dress is adorable!  I actually work for a photographer (who is famous in the world of photographers for children's photography and natural light photography) and he does beach pictures every summer for people and we always recommend they wear white so I think you made a great choice.  That dress will be perfect for the beach!  Make sure you post some beach pics for us to see.


----------



## ireland_nicole

3huskymom said:


> One of my best friends is graduating from nursing school this week and having a celebration dinner saturday night. This is a career change for her and she's been working full-time while doing nursing school evenings and weekends. I am trying to come up with an idea for a gift for her and I just can't come up with anything. I want what I get to be special and not just a picture frame or the like. Any suggestions from disboutiquer land??? I was thinking she loved that ladybug fabric from walmart and I have the YCMT ladybug backpack pattern, do you think I could make that for her? Any other suggestions would be great in case I don't have time to finish the backpack  by Saturday night. Thanks!



I think the idea of a backback or totebag is great;  there's always stuff you have to bring to work with you.  I also thing a stethescope cover in the same fabric would be awesome!



KARAJ said:


> OK, So I am going to put a few pics from our trip a 2 weeks ago and 1 from my baby girls B-Day. No real great outfits here so feel free to skim on by!! I will probably post a couple more as I find the pics in the other outfits.
> 
> This is my babies 1st B-Day obligatory Cake shot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my two oldest Arianna in The Pirate outfit, Ares The Boy, and my niece Jordynn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it's tough to be a bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet-up in Animal Kingdom with Jordynn, Arianna, DH John, Ares and Kaylynn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at some place eating, I just love the way this shows Kaylynn's red hair and blue eyes.


Happy Birthday!  And cute outfits, too...


----------



## karebear1

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  I didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.



Oh! Bless his little heart! I'll betcha that little fall had his mommy in a small panic?!?!!?   How are you both doing now?



MouseTriper said:


> Okay, the bad thing about going on vacation is that I get way behind on this board.  I will never catch up so I am gonna start fresh. Hahaha.  I did scan the past couple pages and everything that I have seen is adorable.  I did notice that I have been "cased" by Miranda.......love the dress you made your sweetie with the pink bandanas.  We took the outfit I had made and my DD wore it the one day to the park.  Here is a quick shot from Tom Sawyer's Island.  LOL



I really need to find those bandanas for my stasth and my future granddaughter (whenever she is concieved, born and old enough to take to WDW!)  I  just know she'll be adorable in it! 



coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace modeling her "Miss Molly" sundress from YCMT.  I made it in solid white so we could take beach pictures in it next week.
> 
> She was being difficult in the first picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to me nice and smile in the second picture so I would let her go play.



That is just about the cutest set of pics I've seen in a long time!  She is trying so hard to big big girl isn't she?




eeyore3847 said:


> just wanted to pop in and say hello!! my computer is acting up and I can not get online. so I am using mikes,,, I have made a ton of stuff..... just can not post yet.. darn computers driving me crazy!!
> 
> Love what everyone has been making!
> 
> Lori



Hurry, HURRY!!! We need pics!




3huskymom said:


> One of my best friends is graduating from nursing school this week and having a celebration dinner saturday night. This is a career change for her and she's been working full-time while doing nursing school evenings and weekends. I am trying to come up with an idea for a gift for her and I just can't come up with anything. I want what I get to be special and not just a picture frame or the like. Any suggestions from disboutiquer land??? I was thinking she loved that ladybug fabric from walmart and I have the YCMT ladybug backpack pattern, do you think I could make that for her? Any other suggestions would be great in case I don't have time to finish the backpack  by Saturday night. Thanks!




I thought shirts for work  woud be a cute idea too!


----------



## Stephres

MouseTriper said:


>



Poor baby, he can match Jeanne's Luke, who fell and needed stitches when they went camping. Great job on the mickey polo!



MouseTriper said:


>



Still love this!



coteau_chick said:


>



Hysterical! I have a few that look like the second and Teresa always asked me what I have done to her. Sooo cute, your beach pictures are going to be gorgeous!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUESTION ALERT : when sewing on "Minnie Dot" fabrics do you use the background color thread or do you use white thread?



Cute cute cute! I love the mickey ears hat!

I use red thread (the background color). I try to match the thread as closely as I can to what the majority of the fabric is.



WDWAtLast said:


> I know this was asked, but I didn't see the answer - how do you applique the Princesses' eyes/facial features?  I used to fabric paint years ago - so I may end up painting faces for a while!
> 
> Here are the dresses - I altered a Simplicity Daisy Kingdom pattern for this!



A lot of people hand sew the face features. I buy pillowcases with princesses on them and avoid the issue altogether!  I have used a fabric marker when doing animal faces though.

Your daughters are beautiful as are the dresses! Welcome!



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for posting your blog tutorial ~ my ds was just asking to have the P/F t-shirt from Target.  I'm not keen on graphic t-shirts for every day wear, but I always let him wear them as pj's so I got Carla C's easy fit pants pattern for bottoms.  But now that I see how to do a lettuce hem (I ALWAYS wondered how that was down) dd can get a girlied version of matching pj's.



Your welcome, I'm glad it helped someone!



mom2rtk said:


> I feel the same way about the costumes. It would kill me to have something along on the trip, but back at the hotel when I find the right character!
> 
> I wish I had something better, but I just have a big tote bag, and fold everything up and put it inside each morning.  I've done a lot of research on who I am likely to see where, and hope for the best. I"ve carted that dang Mary Poppins costume all over looking for her penguin, but no luck so far..... We also do a lot of character meals, and you usually have a pretty good idea who you'll find there.



We ran into the penguins purely by chance behind the castle a few years ago. Haven't seen them before or since. I already had your photo account bookmarked because I look at your beautiful creations all the time!



KARAJ said:


>



Cute outfits and beautiful baby!


----------



## tricia

pixeegrl said:


> Those are just adorable!



Thank you.



WDWAtLast said:


> I have lurked off and on this thread for a few months and I have finally finished two dresses for our Disney trip!!!  Thanks to all of the inspiration here, I have dusted off my sewing machine and remembered how much enjoyment there is in sewing!! I have also become reaquainted with my old friend the seam ripper!
> 
> You have also enabled me to join etsy - so I could buy patterns, google all different styles of sewing machines (my Singer is an 1984 model -lol) shop for more fabric than I could sew in a year and shop for needles I never knew existed!  I hope to attempt some applique soon!
> 
> I know this was asked, but I didn't see the answer - how do you applique the Princesses' eyes/facial features?  I used to fabric paint years ago - so I may end up painting faces for a while!
> 
> Here are the dresses - I altered a Simplicity Daisy Kingdom pattern for this!



Those are really nice.  And pretty girls you have there too.



KARAJ said:


> OK these PJ's were so cute I went and hit Hobby Lobby's $0.99 Simplicity sale, and got that pattern!!



Thanks  Good job getting it on sale and everything.



MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  I didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.



Aw, poor little man.  Both of my boys had to have stitches in their heads before they turned 3.  My oldest needs to be held down by 1/2 the ER staff, and my youngest just sits there and gives the Dr. the most evil stare possible while being sewn up.



MouseTriper said:


> Sorry...me again.  LOL.  I just had to share a few more pictures.  These were taken last December.  This is "Little Houdini" getting his very first haircut at the Main Street Barbershop!!!  He LOVED it!!!!!  Not the best picrtures, but I just love them anyway.



It's great that you get to share pics with us now.  Love the stickers all over him.  My DS had his first haircut there too.



coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace modeling her "Miss Molly" sundress from YCMT.  I made it in solid white so we could take beach pictures in it next week.
> 
> She was being difficult in the first picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to me nice and smile in the second picture so I would let her go play.



Great little dress.  It will be perfect for beach pics.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow that is a blast from the past - I wanted Joci to get her first cut there. then DH teased that she looked like a little jungle boy.
> 'cause her is her before during and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION ALERT : when sewing on "Minnie Dot" fabrics do you use the background color thread or do you use white thread?



She is too cute, not jungle boy looking at all.



KARAJ said:


> OK, So I am going to put a few pics from our trip a 2 weeks ago and 1 from my baby girls B-Day. No real great outfits here so feel free to skim on by!! I will probably post a couple more as I find the pics in the other outfits.
> 
> This is my babies 1st B-Day obligatory Cake shot!!



Happy Birthday to your little one, and great AK outfits.


----------



## tricia

Got a little Tinkerbell dress finished last night.


----------



## mom2rtk

Stephres said:


> We ran into the penguins purely by chance behind the castle a few years ago. Haven't seen them before or since. I already had your photo account bookmarked because I look at your beautiful creations all the time!



Many thanks! I'm hard at work for new stuff for our fall trip. The Mary Poppins costume is now too small, but I'm making a new one to drag all over creation. Do you know how mad I will be when I finally find them if I DON'T have that costume with me????   

Behind the castle would be awesome! My big dream is to find Mary and the penguins on the carousel one day. We have awesome pics with Mary and Bert, but a girl can dream, right??????


----------



## karebear1

tricia said:


> Got a little Tinkerbell dress finished last night.



Awwww..... this is so cute! Where did you find this fabric?


----------



## lovesdumbo

KARAJ said:


> OK, So I am going to put a few pics from our trip a 2 weeks ago and 1 from my baby girls B-Day. No real great outfits here so feel free to skim on by!! I will probably post a couple more as I find the pics in the other outfits.
> 
> This is my babies 1st B-Day obligatory Cake shot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my two oldest Arianna in The Pirate outfit, Ares The Boy, and my niece Jordynn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it's tough to be a bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet-up in Animal Kingdom with Jordynn, Arianna, DH John, Ares and Kaylynn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at some place eating, I just love the way this shows Kaylynn's red hair and blue eyes.


Cute photos!  Where is the Pocahontas meet & greet?  That looks new-I've always seen her at Rafiki's Planet Watch.




tricia said:


> Got a little Tinkerbell dress finished last night.


Adorable!  I haven't seen that Tink fabric before.


----------



## pixeegrl

twob4him said:


> There were so many I couldn't get a good close up



These are just adorable and I love them on the green!


----------



## princessmom29

tricia said:


> Got a little Tinkerbell dress finished last night.



I LOVE this fabric!!! Where did it come from???

Mirandag did you digitize those designs for the HS dress yourself??? If not do you mind sharing your source?? I absolutely love that outfit!!!


----------



## tricia

karebear1 said:


> Awwww..... this is so cute! Where did you find this fabric?





lovesdumbo said:


> Cute photos!  Where is the Pocahontas meet & greet?  That looks new-I've always seen her at Rafiki's Planet Watch.
> 
> 
> Adorable!  I haven't seen that Tink fabric before.





princessmom29 said:


> I LOVE this fabric!!! Where did it come from???
> 
> Mirandag did you digitize those designs for the HS dress yourself??? If not do you mind sharing your source?? I absolutely love that outfit!!!



Thanks for all the compliments and I am afraid I am going to have to disappoint you on the origin of this fabric.  You see, a friend is pregnant with a baby girl and has done everything in the nursery in Tinkerbelle, so I thought "wouldn't it be nice if I could sew her something Tinkerbelle?"  Now, I can't get liscensed fabric around here, and the Tink from the pillowcases it too big for a little dress like this, so I thought all was lost.   Anyway, one day last week I was walking thru Walmart and saw Scrubs in this fabric on Clearance.   It was only a Ladies XS, but plenty of fabric for this and maybe one other project in the future.


----------



## pixeegrl

livndisney said:


> Ok, no laughing.............
> 
> Can someone explain Wi fi to me please? I am leaping out of the stone age and getting a laptop.



I am laughing but only because I saw wii fit not wi fi and I was wondering why you would need a laptop to play the wii! You can tell what we play around here! I think I need more coffee!


----------



## ollyg

Hello
I am new to the boards and could use a some advice on which dress to make for our visit to the Bippity Boppity Boutique.  I was think of making the Cinderella mice dress.  My daughter will be 4 at the time of our visit and I wanted to do something different.  I am usure is this is a good choice or should I go with the tradition blue gown.  Any thoughts/opinions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## mom2rtk

ollyg said:


> Hello
> I am new to the boards and could use a some advice on which dress to make for our visit to the Bippity Boppity Boutique.  I was think of making the Cinderella mice dress.  My daughter will be 4 at the time of our visit and I wanted to do something different.  I am usure is this is a good choice or should I go with the tradition blue gown.  Any thoughts/opinions welcome.
> 
> Thanks



Well, you DO see a lot of blue Cindy gowns there, so something different is likely to get more attention. Cindy's pink mice gown is a great choice since you rarely see one in the park.


----------



## teresajoy

KARAJ said:


> OK, So I am going to put a few pics from our trip a 2 weeks ago and 1 from my baby girls B-Day. No real great outfits here so feel free to skim on by!! I will probably post a couple more as I find the pics in the other outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it's tough to be a bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet-up in Animal Kingdom with Jordynn, Arianna, DH John, Ares and Kaylynn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at some place eating, I just love the way this shows Kaylynn's red hair and blue eyes.



I love the outfits and your kids are just adorable!!!! 






tricia said:


> Got a little Tinkerbell dress finished last night.



I LOVE this dress!!! It is just so cute!!!! I wonder if there are any scrubs like that at our Walmart.



princessmom29 said:


> I LOVE this fabric!!! Where did it come from???
> 
> Mirandag did you digitize those designs for the HS dress yourself??? If not do you mind sharing your source?? I absolutely love that outfit!!!



I know some of them are from Heathersue. 




pixeegrl said:


> I am laughing but only because I saw wii fit not wi fi and I was wondering why you would need a laptop to play the wii! You can tell what we play around here! I think I need more coffee!



I read it the same way the first time!!!!  I had to go back and read it again! 



ollyg said:


> Hello
> I am new to the boards and could use a some advice on which dress to make for our visit to the Bippity Boppity Boutique.  I was think of making the Cinderella mice dress.  My daughter will be 4 at the time of our visit and I wanted to do something different.  I am usure is this is a good choice or should I go with the tradition blue gown.  Any thoughts/opinions welcome.
> 
> Thanks



Do what you want!!! I love the pink Cinderella dress. My sister, Heathersue made my niece Tessa the pink dress for our trip to BBB last year. She was adorable in it! I say make whatever dress you want to! Funny, out of the 5 girls I took to BBB not one of them was in Cinderella's blue dress! Arminda had Cinderella, but she wanted it to be silver, like it really looks in the movie.


----------



## TinaLala

tricia said:


> Got a little Tinkerbell dress finished last night.



This is super cute!  I love the colors and it's cute enough for a shirt or a dress.


----------



## teresajoy

ollyg said:


> Hello
> I am new to the boards and could use a some advice on which dress to make for our visit to the Bippity Boppity Boutique.  I was think of making the Cinderella mice dress.  My daughter will be 4 at the time of our visit and I wanted to do something different.  I am usure is this is a good choice or should I go with the tradition blue gown.  Any thoughts/opinions welcome.
> 
> Thanks



I am taking the opportunity to shamelessly repost the picture of all the girls from last years BBB trip, and our lunch as 1900 Park Fare!


----------



## KARAJ

pixeegrl said:


> I am laughing but only because I saw wii fit not wi fi and I was wondering why you would need a laptop to play the wii! You can tell what we play around here! I think I need more coffee!



I was one that saw wii fit also, I was trying to figure out if there was a new part that could put with your laptop.


----------



## KARAJ

lovesdumbo said:


> Cute photos!  Where is the Pocahontas meet & greet?  That looks new-I've always seen her at Rafiki's Planet Watch.



This was at Camp Minnie Mickey in their little singing/dancing area when you first get to that land, I can not remember what exactly the area was called, also there was Kenai and Koda from Brother Bear.


----------



## princessmom29

ollyg said:


> Hello
> I am new to the boards and could use a some advice on which dress to make for our visit to the Bippity Boppity Boutique.  I was think of making the Cinderella mice dress.  My daughter will be 4 at the time of our visit and I wanted to do something different.  I am usure is this is a good choice or should I go with the tradition blue gown.  Any thoughts/opinions welcome.
> 
> Thanks



I did the pink dress for 1900 Park fare last year and it got a lot of attention. I got a lot of help here with it, and went through 2 before i got it right, but it was really cute in the end. I woudl post a pic, but I cannot get photobucket open.


----------



## tricia

teresajoy said:


> I LOVE this dress!!! It is just so cute!!!! I wonder if there are any scrubs like that at our Walmart.



Thanks Teresa.  I had never been to the scrubs section in Walmart before as I am an office manager and never had the need, but they are rearranging our Walmart cause of an expansion and I happened to walk thru.  I think it must have been a popular top, cause the only size left was the XS.  They had lots of other Disney stuff there, but most was $19 and this one was $10.



TinaLala said:


> This is super cute!  I love the colors and it's cute enough for a shirt or a dress.



Thank you.


----------



## Mirb1214

coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace modeling her "Miss Molly" sundress from YCMT.  I made it in solid white so we could take beach pictures in it next week.
> 
> She was being difficult in the first picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to me nice and smile in the second picture so I would let her go play.



Ok, I just got the biggest laugh. . . These pictures look like the ones I get sometimes from my daughter!!  The dress is precious though and will make beautiful beach pics!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

pixeegrl said:


> I am laughing but only because I saw wii fit not wi fi and I was wondering why you would need a laptop to play the wii! You can tell what we play around here! I think I need more coffee!



I saw the same thing!  i thought...what do you need a laptop for the wii fit!  Glad i wasn't the only one!

Okay girls and Tom... Off to Mary Jo's!  Hopefully I don't spend too much...I really just need some cupcake material....but I only go there 1 or 2 times a year!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

*Toadstool* said:


> It sounds like you have a bobbin tension problem. If you would bring your machine in there is a screw on the bobbin case that can be adjusted to get the correct tension. I had that problem and the guy at the sewing machine shop adjusted it with that screw. Great explanation on the needles too. That is what I do mostly.


I was afraid you would say that.  The odd thing is the manual says the bobbin tension is adjusted at the manufacturer and it has always had this issue.  I hope it isn't expensive to fix.


WDWAtLast said:


> I have lurked off and on this thread for a few months and I have finally finished two dresses for our Disney trip!!!  Thanks to all of the inspiration here, I have dusted off my sewing machine and remembered how much enjoyment there is in sewing!! I have also become reaquainted with my old friend the seam ripper!
> 
> You have also enabled me to join etsy - so I could buy patterns, google all different styles of sewing machines (my Singer is an 1984 model -lol) shop for more fabric than I could sew in a year and shop for needles I never knew existed!  I hope to attempt some applique soon!
> 
> I know this was asked, but I didn't see the answer - how do you applique the Princesses' eyes/facial features?  I used to fabric paint years ago - so I may end up painting faces for a while!
> 
> Here are the dresses - I altered a Simplicity Daisy Kingdom pattern for this!


I love your dresses, I haven't done a princess face but I think some are painted, some are done with a machine and others use DMC embroidery floss and a needle to hand sew them.


livndisney said:


> If the location has free wi fi (Like a Mcdonalds)? What about like at WDW can you buy like a prepaid card or something?


I am laughing because at WDW you still have to use a ethernet cable.  They have a WIFI network for their employees though. DH gets really aggravated about this.


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> On another note....I am so excited!!!!!  I did my first button hole tonight!!!!!  I couldn't believe how easy it was.  Have I told you yet that I LOVE my new machine!!!! Yay!   I knew you guys would understand my excitement.  My poor DH didn't quite understand why I was so excited over a buttonhole!


Congratulations  on the first button hole!


MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back from our trip to Southern California. We had a great time and spent two days at Disneyland.  However, I am starting to fear that our little guy may be jinxed when it comes to trips to Disney.  On his very 1st trip to WDW last December he ended up getting severely sick and landed in the hospital.  This trip, we had just arrived at our hotel in Anaheim when he fell and split his head open.  We rushed him to a hospital close by where the Dr. decided rather than stitch him up, she would use "glue"...aka, dermabond.  It still took 3 people to hold my baby down and this was after they had "mummied" him up in a sheet.  I didn't give him the nickname, "little Houdini" for nothing. He can escape (wiggle free) out of just about anything!!! Hahaha.  Here is a picture of my sweet little guy fast asleep on his first trip to Disneyland.  (Look at his little Goofy that he somehow stole from his big sister...hahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and I embroidered that Mickey on his shirt.  Hahaha....this time with NO hole in the back of the shirt. Hahaha.  Oh and his ear is all red because he had just been laying on it.  LOL.


Adorable little boy!  I am so sorry he fell.  Poor little guy.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow that is a blast from the past - I wanted Joci to get her first cut there. then DH teased that she looked like a little jungle boy.
> 'cause her is her before during and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION ALERT : when sewing on "Minnie Dot" fabrics do you use the background color thread or do you use white thread?


I use the background color.  I love the first haircut pictures she is adorable.


3huskymom said:


> One of my best friends is graduating from nursing school this week and having a celebration dinner saturday night. This is a career change for her and she's been working full-time while doing nursing school evenings and weekends. I am trying to come up with an idea for a gift for her and I just can't come up with anything. I want what I get to be special and not just a picture frame or the like. Any suggestions from disboutiquer land??? I was thinking she loved that ladybug fabric from walmart and I have the YCMT ladybug backpack pattern, do you think I could make that for her? Any other suggestions would be great in case I don't have time to finish the backpack  by Saturday night. Thanks!


I think that bag is adorable! So are a lot of the other bags on YCMT


KARAJ said:


> OK, So I am going to put a few pics from our trip a 2 weeks ago and 1 from my baby girls B-Day. No real great outfits here so feel free to skim on by!! I will probably post a couple more as I find the pics in the other outfits.
> 
> This is my babies 1st B-Day obligatory Cake shot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my two oldest Arianna in The Pirate outfit, Ares The Boy, and my niece Jordynn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it's tough to be a bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet-up in Animal Kingdom with Jordynn, Arianna, DH John, Ares and Kaylynn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at some place eating, I just love the way this shows Kaylynn's red hair and blue eyes.


Looks like you had a great time!  I love the pictures.


ollyg said:


> Hello
> I am new to the boards and could use a some advice on which dress to make for our visit to the Bippity Boppity Boutique.  I was think of making the Cinderella mice dress.  My daughter will be 4 at the time of our visit and I wanted to do something different.  I am usure is this is a good choice or should I go with the tradition blue gown.  Any thoughts/opinions welcome.
> 
> Thanks


I would ask my daughter what she would like. . . you could make a working girl dress to wear to the BBB and then make the blue ball gown to wear after her makeover.  I think a few ladies here have done that.


----------



## mirandag819

princessmom29 said:


> I LOVE this fabric!!! Where did it come from???
> 
> Mirandag did you digitize those designs for the HS dress yourself??? If not do you mind sharing your source?? I absolutely love that outfit!!!



Nope I can't digitize. I had the idea for all them a little while before Heather started digitizing, so I had asked Claire from Stitch on Time if she could make them. She made the movie ticket, mickey's director chair, film reel and take 2 clapper, but couldn't come up with Mickey's Hollywood Star for me.... I had the designs for a little while, but really wanted Mickey's Hollywood star on the dress. When Heather started digitizing, I asked her if she could do Mickey's Hollywood star, and voila.... Heather saved the day! She is soooo awesome! I always love Heather's designs, and she always has a way of coming up with great looking designs that I need. Just wait until you all see her new Birthday designs! They are to die for! 

So anyhow the designs came from Stitchontime.com (search movies to find them) and Etsy.com search seller HeatherSue.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Are there any coupon codes for You Can Make This?  I have quite a few patterns in my wish list and I would love to get them all!!

I don't see a bundle pack with the patterns I want.

I want the Sophie Tunic, Patricia Tunic, The Emma Swing top, the Round Neck Top, The A-line Dress & top and the ModMommy Nursing cover up!

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ireland_nicole

tricia said:


> Got a little Tinkerbell dress finished last night.



Soooooooooooo cute!  Bummer about the fabric, I'd have loved some, but can't do much for 9 y/o DD w/ an xs LOL.  Smart thinking!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Are there any coupon codes for You Can Make This?  I have quite a few patterns in my wish list and I would love to get them all!!
> 
> I don't see a bundle pack with the patterns I want.
> 
> I want the Sophie Tunic, Patricia Tunic, The Emma Swing top, the Round Neck Top, The A-line Dress & top and the ModMommy Nursing cover up!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


I wish you would have asked yesterday. The only code that is out for them right now expired yesterday.


----------



## teresajoy

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Are there any coupon codes for You Can Make This?  I have quite a few patterns in my wish list and I would love to get them all!!
> 
> I don't see a bundle pack with the patterns I want.
> 
> I want the Sophie Tunic, Patricia Tunic, The Emma Swing top, the Round Neck Top, The A-line Dress & top and the ModMommy Nursing cover up!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



I think birthday10 expired yesterday. I see there is a code for SWAK PlanAhead10 for 10% off expires July 24


----------



## poohnpigletCA

mom2rtk said:


> I feel the same way about the costumes. It would kill me to have something along on the trip, but back at the hotel when I find the right character!
> 
> I wish I had something better, but I just have a big tote bag, and fold everything up and put it inside each morning.  I've done a lot of research on who I am likely to see where, and hope for the best. I"ve carted that dang Mary Poppins costume all over looking for her penguin, but no luck so far..... We also do a lot of character meals, and you usually have a pretty good idea who you'll find there.



Come to Disneyland! The penguin plays musical chairs every day with Alice and her friends.





Poor bored penguin.





Run penguin run!





Sometimes he hangs out with Mary.





Strolling with the penguin and Mary.


----------



## Corrine 1973

Just thought I would let everyone know that Hobby Lobby is having a sale on Simplicity Patterns.  They are on sale for 99 cents each with a limit of 10.


----------



## jenb1023

mom2rtk said:


> I feel the same way about the costumes. It would kill me to have something along on the trip, but back at the hotel when I find the right character!
> 
> I wish I had something better, but I just have a big tote bag, and fold everything up and put it inside each morning.  I've done a lot of research on who I am likely to see where, and hope for the best. I"ve carted that dang Mary Poppins costume all over looking for her penguin, but no luck so far..... We also do a lot of character meals, and you usually have a pretty good idea who you'll find there.



We met Mary and Mr. Penguin in the UK at Epcot.  I can't access Steve Soares site at work but here is the link - http://pages.prodigy.net/stevesoares/.  He is a good resource for times and character meetings.

All of the outfits posted lately have been great as usual!

Heather and Teresa and anyone else - back to the fridge thing.  I think Cindee resolved it for you but just in case you or anyone else still needs a fridge there is one other possible option.  You can get a free fridge if you need one for medical reasons.  I thought that meant if you had medicine that needs to be kept cold they would give you a free fridge.  My DH has kidney disease and has to take high blood pressure medicine and several other vitamins/supplements/etc in the morning and before bed so we need access to cold drinks so he can do so.  They considered this a medical reason and gave us a free fridge - they don't require a doctor's note or anything so it was very easy for our TA to arrange it.


----------



## twob4him

mom2rtk said:


> I feel the same way about the costumes. It would kill me to have something along on the trip, but back at the hotel when I find the right character!
> 
> I wish I had something better, but I just have a big tote bag, and fold everything up and put it inside each morning.  I've done a lot of research on who I am likely to see where, and hope for the best. I"ve carted that dang Mary Poppins costume all over looking for her penguin, but no luck so far..... We also do a lot of character meals, and you usually have a pretty good idea who you'll find there.



Well it happened...I was looking at your flicker acct dresses/gowns and your beautiful daughters, when my DD's caught sight of it. So.......my DD 11 wants you to make her wedding gown!!!!


----------



## abc123mom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Are there any coupon codes for You Can Make This?  I have quite a few patterns in my wish list and I would love to get them all!!
> 
> I don't see a bundle pack with the patterns I want.
> 
> I want the Sophie Tunic, Patricia Tunic, The Emma Swing top, the Round Neck Top, The A-line Dress & top and the ModMommy Nursing cover up!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



Can't help with coupon codes, but Shelley posted a super cute red and black pillowcase dress she made from a tutorial the other day.  The site she found the tutorial on also has a tutorial for a nursing cover that looks a lot like the ModMommy Nursing cover up.  You can find the tutorial here:

http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2009/06/breastfeeding-cover-tutorial.html

It's not a coupon, but if it will work FREE is good right??  

Hope that helps!


----------



## JUJU814

I have my serger all fixed, fabric pre washed and chosen for outfits. I'm actually starting on outfits tonight. I had to post a pic of Emily in an outfit I just purchased for animal kingdom. It's so cute! 









Then, these are what I have picked out for Snow White using CarlaC Simply Sweet:





And a patchwork twirl dress...there is some tink fabrics and a minnie mouse one...not sure if I'll embroider on it or not. Right now I'll just be happy to make something:





And of course a Minnie Mouse simple simple simple sundress:





And last but not least, and not a bit Disney but that's ok because I love the fabrics, a little pillowcase dress using Jham's tutorial:





Wish me LUCK! Do you think I can get all these done in less than 5 weeks?? Please, if you've gone on marathons or sewn several dresses in a short time, I'd love to know as I find it encouraging.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE slow down.  I'm missing everything!!!  You girls are flying through the outfits and chit chat!!!  

I swear people's kids are growing as the thread goes on!!!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tinka_Belle said:


> I wish you would have asked yesterday. The only code that is out for them right now expired yesterday.


Darn. . . Thank you anyways. 


teresajoy said:


> I think birthday10 expired yesterday. I see there is a code for SWAK PlanAhead10 for 10% off expires July 24


can you use the SWAK code for YCMT?  There is an embroidery file I wanted to buy there so that is helpful too.


abc123mom said:


> Can't help with coupon codes, but Shelley posted a super cute red and black pillowcase dress she made from a tutorial the other day.  The site she found the tutorial on also has a tutorial for a nursing cover that looks a lot like the ModMommy Nursing cover up.  You can find the tutorial here:
> 
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2009/06/breastfeeding-cover-tutorial.html
> 
> It's not a coupon, but if it will work FREE is good right??
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks Free is good!


I signed up for the free newsletters.  So hopefully I will get the codes.  I have bought several patterns before, but I didn't sign up for the newsletters.


----------



## goofyisinphilly

Loving all the cute outfits!

My revelation for the day is that rayon is difficult to sew.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I almost forgot to tell y'all

I was buying a little tank top yesterday at Old Navy, and I saw they had little pettiskirts.

They were in the Toddler section sizes up to 4t.  If you have a little girl and want to add some poof under a skirt you may want to check Old Navy.  

Oh, and they were pink.


----------



## 3huskymom

THis must have gotten missed last night. I decided (and my mom is up for it as long as it doesn't involve a wig) that for the MNSSHP my mom and I would be Cinderella's stepsisters and Hayleigh would be Cinderella. Any suggestions for an adult pattern that could be modified to look like the stepsisters???? Thanks!


----------



## MouseTriper

KARAJ said:


> OK, So I am going to put a few pics from our trip a 2 weeks ago and 1 from my baby girls B-Day. No real great outfits here so feel free to skim on by!! I will probably post a couple more as I find the pics in the other outfits.
> 
> This is my babies 1st B-Day obligatory Cake shot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my two oldest Arianna in The Pirate outfit, Ares The Boy, and my niece Jordynn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it's tough to be a bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet-up in Animal Kingdom with Jordynn, Arianna, DH John, Ares and Kaylynn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at some place eating, I just love the way this shows Kaylynn's red hair and blue eyes.


Awww they all look so cute.  I love the birthday cake picture too!!!



minnie2 said:


> Poor baby!
> she looks so cute!  Love the dress.


 Thank you!!!!



karebear1 said:


> Oh! Bless his little heart! I'll betcha that little fall had his mommy in a small panic?!?!!?   How are you both doing now?
> 
> I really need to find those bandanas for my stasth and my future granddaughter (whenever she is concieved, born and old enough to take to WDW!)  I  just know she'll be adorable in it!


 Thanks karebear!!  Oh yes, I was definitely in a what some might call a small panic.  Head wounds sure do bleed a lot and until I could tell exactly where he was bleeding from, I was in quite a panic.  We are both doing great now.  He really is a sweet and easy baby!!

I can't wait for you to become a grandma and are taking your little sweetie's to WDW.  And oh my oh my...the scrapbooks those grandkids will have will be to die for!!!  I just know it!!!!!



Stephres said:


> Poor baby, he can match Jeanne's Luke, who fell and needed stitches when they went camping. Great job on the mickey polo!
> 
> Still love this!


Oh no, Luke got hurt????  Is he okay now?  Poor little guy.  Nothing worse than seeing one of your children hurting.  

Thanks for the compliments on the mickey polo and dress!!! 



tricia said:


> Aw, poor little man.  Both of my boys had to have stitches in their heads before they turned 3.  My oldest needs to be held down by 1/2 the ER staff, and my youngest just sits there and gives the Dr. the most evil stare possible while being sewn up.
> 
> It's great that you get to share pics with us now.  Love the stickers all over him.  My DS had his first haircut there too.


Awwww your poor little guys too.  I had to laugh when I read about your youngest' giving the Dr. the most evil stare possible.  That is too funny and I can just picture that.  

Yeah he was loving all those stickers!!!  Do you have pics to share from when your DS got his hair cut there??



tricia said:


> Got a little Tinkerbell dress finished last night.


Awww that is adorable and so teeny tiny!!!!  You did a great job!!!!



pixeegrl said:


> I am laughing but only because I saw wii fit not wi fi and I was wondering why you would need a laptop to play the wii! You can tell what we play around here! I think I need more coffee!


 Too funny.....I did the same thing too. Hahaha.



teresajoy said:


> I am taking the opportunity to shamelessly repost the picture of all the girls from last years BBB trip, and our lunch as 1900 Park Fare!


Still love this picture.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> IAdorable little boy!  I am so sorry he fell.  Poor little guy.


 Thank you so much!!!!



poohnpigletCA said:


> Come to Disneyland! The penguin plays musical chairs every day with Alice and her friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor bored penguin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run penguin run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes he hangs out with Mary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strolling with the penguin and Mary.


Ohhh I loved all these pictures...especially the one with your little Mary Poppins, so cute!



JUJU814 said:


> I have my serger all fixed, fabric pre washed and chosen for outfits. I'm actually starting on outfits tonight. I had to post a pic of Emily in an outfit I just purchased for animal kingdom. It's so cute!


 You're right that is adorable!!!!  And so is your daughter!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I can not keep up with this thread anymore, Im lucky if I am able to find answers to the questions in my posts lol
anyone seen these before? Where can I find them in stores? Joann's? has anyone used them?


----------



## mom2rtk

poohnpigletCA said:


> Come to Disneyland! The penguin plays musical chairs every day with Alice and her friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor bored penguin.



You know you're killing me, right???????? That penguin looks like he's just hanging around waiting for us to get there......

I AM thinking that after the late Septemeber heat at Disney World this year I will be in the mood for a CHristmas trip to Disneyland next year...... We were last there in 07, and I'm dying to get back.....

We should meet up with the girls all in costume!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

3huskymom said:


> THis must have gotten missed last night. I decided (and my mom is up for it as long as it doesn't involve a wig) that for the MNSSHP my mom and I would be Cinderella's stepsisters and Hayleigh would be Cinderella. Any suggestions for an adult pattern that could be modified to look like the stepsisters???? Thanks!



Simplicity patterns has an Adult size Snow White - you might could alter it to be the stepsisters.  They have some really detailed dresses that are in the historical collection that would work - but alot more sewing!!!  McCalls Patterns also have adlut princess costumes and rennaisance costumes that could be altered.


----------



## mom2rtk

twob4him said:


> Well it happened...I was looking at your flicker acct dresses/gowns and your beautiful daughters, when my DD's caught sight of it. So.......my DD 11 wants you to make her wedding gown!!!!



Tell your DD my DD and I watch "Say yes to the dress" all the time. Once I asked her if we were going to Kleinfelds to look at wedding dresses when she gets married, and she said "no, YOU're going to make my dress..." 

I would have been disappointed with any other answer!  

Thanks for the nice message!


----------



## ireland_nicole

JUJU814 said:


> I have my serger all fixed, fabric pre washed and chosen for outfits. I'm actually starting on outfits tonight. I had to post a pic of Emily in an outfit I just purchased for animal kingdom. It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, these are what I have picked out for Snow White using CarlaC Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a patchwork twirl dress...there is some tink fabrics and a minnie mouse one...not sure if I'll embroider on it or not. Right now I'll just be happy to make something:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course a Minnie Mouse simple simple simple sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, and not a bit Disney but that's ok because I love the fabrics, a little pillowcase dress using Jham's tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me LUCK! Do you think I can get all these done in less than 5 weeks?? Please, if you've gone on marathons or sewn several dresses in a short time, I'd love to know as I find it encouraging.



Cute!  I did 6 outfits in a day and a half 2 weeks ago for someone's make a wish trip.  They weren't elaborate at all, but there was sheer volume.  What I will say is, cut everything at once, it saves a ton of time! (And trust me, I'm still a novice sewer, so you'll be fine!)


----------



## WDWAtLast

Sewing Machine Questions

1. My 1984 Singer still sews just fine.  Will I be able to do simple applique with it or will I just end up frustrated?  I have never appliqued before, but was a pretty good seamstress some years ago - then I had kids! 

2.  If Santa were to bring me a new machine - should I be looking at a plain sewing machine or a machine that sews and embroiders?  I know that if I want to use digital designs that I will need one with a USB port - but don't want to be overwhelmed with too many bells and whistles!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

WDWAtLast said:


> Sewing Machine Questions
> 
> 1. My 1984 Singer still sews just fine.  Will I be able to do simple applique with it or will I just end up frustrated?  I have never appliqued before, but was a pretty good seamstress some years ago - then I had kids!
> 
> 2.  If Santa were to bring me a new machine - should I be looking at a plain sewing machine or a machine that sews and embroiders?  I know that if I want to use digital designs that I will need one with a USB port - but don't want to be overwhelmed with too many bells and whistles!!!!



1) As long as your machine has a zigzag stitch and the stitch length can be adjusted short enough, you're all set. I have an old Kenmore about the same age that I really like although it needs to have some parts replaced to be useful again. It's nothing fancy but it did a decent satin stitch.

2) If a decent embroidery machine is in your budget, I say go for it. I bet between now and Christmas you'll have plenty of time to decide if you are OK just having a sewing machine or if you are ready to make the jump to doing embroidery/machine applique as well.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

WDWAtLast said:


> Sewing Machine Questions
> 
> 1. My 1984 Singer still sews just fine.  Will I be able to do simple applique with it or will I just end up frustrated?  I have never appliqued before, but was a pretty good seamstress some years ago - then I had kids!
> 
> 2.  If Santa were to bring me a new machine - should I be looking at a plain sewing machine or a machine that sews and embroiders?  I know that if I want to use digital designs that I will need one with a USB port - but don't want to be overwhelmed with too many bells and whistles!!!!



I agree with Lisa...you should be fine appliqueing with your machine.  I use a Kenmore from 1990 and it works beautifully.  I would love something fancier, but until this one plays out I am good to go.


I have decided my next computer will be a laptop.  I am using dd14 right now (she bought it with $ she made walking dogs!).  I can sew Carla C's patterns without running back and forth from my bedroom to the computer room and check on disboard every now and then!

I only spent $10 at Mary Jos!  a yard of cupcake material and a yard of something coordinating.  It was so hard to leave all that material behind!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I almost forgot to tell y'all
> 
> I was buying a little tank top yesterday at Old Navy, and I saw they had little pettiskirts.
> 
> They were in the Toddler section sizes up to 4t.  If you have a little girl and want to add some poof under a skirt you may want to check Old Navy.
> 
> Oh, and they were pink.



Macy's has some also. There is Hello Kitty for $30, plus what ever sale is going on. There was white (with silver), pink and blue. They were pretty fluffy to. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I can not keep up with this thread anymore, Im lucky if I am able to find answers to the questions in my posts lol
> anyone seen these before? Where can I find them in stores? Joann's? has anyone used them?



You used to be able to get them at Walmart. But they were discontinued about a year ago. I had a few of them. Well, they are still laying around here. I had some on Tshirts, but I'd like to find something more exciting to do with them. 



WDWAtLast said:


> Sewing Machine Questions
> 
> 1. My 1984 Singer still sews just fine.  Will I be able to do simple applique with it or will I just end up frustrated?  I have never appliqued before, but was a pretty good seamstress some years ago - then I had kids!
> 
> 2.  If Santa were to bring me a new machine - should I be looking at a plain sewing machine or a machine that sews and embroiders?  I know that if I want to use digital designs that I will need one with a USB port - but don't want to be overwhelmed with too many bells and whistles!!!!



I had an old Singer until it croaked. But I used to applique just fine with it. I have both an embroidery machine and a sewing. I prefer to have separate machines. I don't know why.


----------



## TinaLala

Ok I can't wait - in an hour I'm going to Joanne's with a bunch of 40% off coupons, a gift card and no children!!  I know you can only use 1 coupon at a time - i just buy something, put it in the car and then go back in!!!

I'm thinking Minnie fabric for a dress for DD7 and maybe animal print for shorts for AK, peace fabric for DD10 skirt and blue and green fabric for shorts.  I'm on my way!!!


----------



## jessica52877

mommyof2princesses said:


> I saw the same thing!  i thought...what do you need a laptop for the wii fit!  Glad i wasn't the only one!
> 
> Okay girls and Tom... Off to Mary Jo's!  Hopefully I don't spend too much...I really just need some cupcake material....but I only go there 1 or 2 times a year!



Oh! I wish I could have gone. There are a few things I wish I would have picked up now!



TinaLala said:


> Ok I can't wait - in an hour I'm going to Joanne's with a bunch of 40% off coupons, a gift card and no children!!  I know you can only use 1 coupon at a time - i just buy something, put it in the car and then go back in!!!
> 
> I'm thinking Minnie fabric for a dress for DD7 and maybe animal print for shorts for AK, peace fabric for DD10 skirt and blue and green fabric for shorts.  I'm on my way!!!



I thought the same thing and every darn thing was on sale already. It was so annoying! Most was only 25-30% off!


----------



## MommyBoo!

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I can not keep up with this thread anymore, Im lucky if I am able to find answers to the questions in my posts lol
> anyone seen these before? Where can I find them in stores? Joann's? has anyone used them?



There is a Walmart where I work that still has a bunch of these.  They have them clearanced at (I think?) $5.00.  I will check this week.  If you can't find any, I can see if they have the styles you want.


----------



## LisaZoe

jessica52877 said:


> I thought the same thing and every darn thing was on sale already. It was so annoying! Most was only 25-30% off!



Don't you hate that? It seems like they keep certain things on 'sale' most of the time so it's hard to get them with the 40% coupon. I mostly get basic notions and fabric for applique there now. I'm always happy when they have the wall of notions and thread at 50% off so I can restock. I hate paying full price for those and now that our local Wal Mart closed the fabric dept., JoAnns is about the only option locally.


----------



## KARAJ

jessica52877 said:


> Oh! I wish I could have gone. There are a few things I wish I would have picked up now!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing and every darn thing was on sale already. It was so annoying! Most was only 25-30% off!



I hate that!! My Joann's used to let you still use the coupon it was just off the regular price. They stopped about a year ago. Did anyone else have a Joann's that did that?? The clerks said they were one of the last ones that did it.


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> I have my serger all fixed, fabric pre washed and chosen for outfits. I'm actually starting on outfits tonight. I had to post a pic of Emily in an outfit I just purchased for animal kingdom. It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, these are what I have picked out for Snow White using CarlaC Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a patchwork twirl dress...there is some tink fabrics and a minnie mouse one...not sure if I'll embroider on it or not. Right now I'll just be happy to make something:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course a Minnie Mouse simple simple simple sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, and not a bit Disney but that's ok because I love the fabrics, a little pillowcase dress using Jham's tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me LUCK! Do you think I can get all these done in less than 5 weeks?? Please, if you've gone on marathons or sewn several dresses in a short time, I'd love to know as I find it encouraging.



That's really cute!  Emily is PRECIOUS!  It sounds like you're ready to start sewing!


----------



## princessmom29

mirandag819 said:


> Nope I can't digitize. I had the idea for all them a little while before Heather started digitizing, so I had asked Claire from Stitch on Time if she could make them. She made the movie ticket, mickey's director chair, film reel and take 2 clapper, but couldn't come up with Mickey's Hollywood Star for me.... I had the designs for a little while, but really wanted Mickey's Hollywood star on the dress. When Heather started digitizing, I asked her if she could do Mickey's Hollywood star, and voila.... Heather saved the day! She is soooo awesome! I always love Heather's designs, and she always has a way of coming up with great looking designs that I need. Just wait until you all see her new Birthday designs! They are to die for!
> 
> So anyhow the designs came from Stitchontime.com (search movies to find them) and Etsy.com search seller HeatherSue.



Thank you, thank you!!!!!!


----------



## bean

Anyone ever been here? www.maryjos.com ?
Over 32,000 sq ft of fabric? It's about a half hour from my house but I'm new to sewing so I've never been there. How do you plan for a trip to a place with this much fabric??!


----------



## WDWAtLast

LisaZoe said:


> 1) As long as your machine has a *zigzag stitch and the stitch length can be adjusted short enough,* you're all set. I have an old Kenmore about the same age that I really like although it needs to have some parts replaced to be useful again. It's nothing fancy but it did a decent satin stitch.
> 
> 2) If a decent embroidery machine is in your budget, I say go for it. I bet between now and Christmas you'll have plenty of time to decide if you are OK just having a sewing machine or if you are ready to make the jump to doing embroidery/machine applique as well.



Yes, it does! And you are right about me knowing by Christmas whether or not I really need a dual machine or a plain sewing machine! Thanks!!!

I hope to try a basic design this week - before I attempt the simple princess pattern I want on my next set of dresses!!!


----------



## bean

I need to start working on some customs but here's an apron skirt I just made. My DD helped pick out the fabrics


----------



## Disney Pal

I've been to Mary Jo's Fabric and I think it is fabric Heaven!
What a great place! Too bad I don't live closer. Maybe that's a good thing. LOL!


----------



## JUJU814

bean said:


> Anyone ever been here? www.maryjos.com ?
> Over 32,000 sq ft of fabric? It's about a half hour from my house but I'm new to sewing so I've never been there. How do you plan for a trip to a place with this much fabric??!



OMG YES!!! I went down to NC to visit my best friend and she took me there. I thought I died and went to heaven. Had I known it existed, I would have brought an extra suitcase!!!!!!!

You are sooooooo lucky!

Julie


----------



## mommyof2princesses

bean said:


> Anyone ever been here? www.maryjos.com ?
> Over 32,000 sq ft of fabric? It's about a half hour from my house but I'm new to sewing so I've never been there. How do you plan for a trip to a place with this much fabric??!



I actually went this afternoon to find some cupcake material.  I have never been to a place with that much fabric.  It has everything you could possible think of.  The only problem is it is not a discount store.  You will pay for what you need.  But there prices aren't bad.  

I live about 25 minutes from there, so if I really need something I will drive up there.  They don't have mcuh disney material but they have a ton of stuff!


----------



## jenb1023

mom2rtk said:


> You know you're killing me, right???????? That penguin looks like he's just hanging around waiting for us to get there......
> 
> I AM thinking that after the late Septemeber heat at Disney World this year I will be in the mood for a CHristmas trip to Disneyland next year...... We were last there in 07, and I'm dying to get back.....
> 
> We should meet up with the girls all in costume!!








You can find Mr. Penguin at WDW!  Here is a photo of DD with them last year.  You can usually find him and Mary hanging out in the UK in the afternoons.  They rotate with Alice and Pooh characters usually.  Just ask the CM when you get there and they should know when to show up.


----------



## ireland_nicole

bean said:


> I need to start working on some customs but here's an apron skirt I just made. My DD helped pick out the fabrics


Cute!


----------



## 3huskymom

We found Mr. Penguin in EPCOT when we were there in May.


----------



## karebear1

MouseTriper said:


> Thanks karebear!!  Oh yes, I was definitely in a what some might call a small panic.  Head wounds sure do bleed a lot and until I could tell exactly where he was bleeding from, I was in quite a panic.  We are both doing great now.  He really is a sweet and easy baby!!
> 
> I can't wait for you to become a grandma and are taking your little sweetie's to WDW.  And oh my oh my...the scrapbooks those grandkids will have will be to die for!!!  I just know it!!!!!




I am a grandma!  And I do love being a grandma. As a matter of fact, I get to  go see Henry in a couple of weeks and I can hardly wait! henry will be 18 months old at the end of the month! I have made a few books for him, but no Disney ones YET. Those are waiting for our family trip next Thanksgiving- when he gets to take his first trip to WDW! You bet we're gonna have fun!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I signed up for the free newsletters.  So hopefully I will get the codes.  I have bought several patterns before, but I didn't sign up for the newsletters.



Oh, I just went and did the same.  I didn't know they did coupons!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I can not keep up with this thread anymore, Im lucky if I am able to find answers to the questions in my posts lol
> anyone seen these before? Where can I find them in stores? Joann's? has anyone used them?



Check out this page:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32600604&highlight=art+panels#post32600604
I happened to be asking about them earlier, too!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I can not keep up with this thread anymore, Im lucky if I am able to find answers to the questions in my posts lol
> anyone seen these before? Where can I find them in stores? Joann's? has anyone used them?



Yes Fairygoodmother made the girls overalls out of Alice ones. We got them at WalMart 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## disneymomof1

I am attempting to learn how to post photos, so this is a test, if a picture does not show up please do not judge or think less of me, really I am a college graduate, I know I can do this, I just really am not tech savvy at all.  Anyway if the picture does show up this is my DD Maddie, she is 6, this was at the Ocean City boardwalk in April.


----------



## disneymomof1

Guess it did not work, I will try again


----------



## Jajone

DD9 and I are taking our mother/daughter trip at the end of August and I am just about done with our matching customs. I am now going through each one to make sure I have the right shoes and accessories. Here's a few pics of our first couple. By the way, I will be wearing shorts there, just was too lazy to get them all out for pics.

Our first day we're doing the Pirate League.
http://
	


Epcot day
http://
	


DHS day (this was a last minute request for a Jessie outfit) Do you think it will pass as a Jessie custom?
http://


----------



## disneymomof1

Let's try this, anyway this is my DD Maddie, she is 6 and happy to have mommy make her beautiful dresses.  This was at the Ocean City NJ Boardwalk in April.


----------



## disneymomof1

OK, now that I got the hang of this picture thing, I will post a few of the things I have made so far, I purchased my sewing machine just about a year ago after following this thread religiously for a year prior to that.  The first few pics are of my niece and daughter at MVMCP in December 2008, I did mickey heads in red and green buttons, and yes I did sew them all on by hand.


















The kids loved their shirts, we saw a few customs on our trip but not many. These shirts were easy to do, and really looked great in person.


----------



## livndisney

disneymomof1 said:


> let's try this, anyway this is my dd maddie, she is 6 and happy to have mommy make her beautiful dresses.  This was at the ocean city nj boardwalk in april.



adorable!!!!!


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> Soooooooooooo cute!  Bummer about the fabric, I'd have loved some, but can't do much for 9 y/o DD w/ an xs LOL.  Smart thinking!



No, best you could have done for a 9 yr old is let her wear the scrubs. 



MouseTriper said:


> Awwww your poor little guys too.  I had to laugh when I read about your youngest' giving the Dr. the most evil stare possible.  That is too funny and I can just picture that.
> 
> Yeah he was loving all those stickers!!!  Do you have pics to share from when your DS got his hair cut there??
> 
> Awww that is adorable and so teeny tiny!!!!  You did a great job!!!!



Thanks for the compliment on the dress, and I looked on my computer for pics of DSs first haircut, but could not see any.  I think maybe I didn't have digital yet. 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I can not keep up with this thread anymore, Im lucky if I am able to find answers to the questions in my posts lol
> anyone seen these before? Where can I find them in stores? Joann's? has anyone used them?



Very cute, I have never seen them before.




bean said:


> I need to start working on some customs but here's an apron skirt I just made. My DD helped pick out the fabrics



Cute, great fabric choices by your DD



Jajone said:


> DD9 and I are taking our mother/daughter trip at the end of August and I am just about done with our matching customs. I am now going through each one to make sure I have the right shoes and accessories. Here's a few pics of our first couple. By the way, I will be wearing shorts there, just was too lazy to get them all out for pics.
> 
> Our first day we're doing the Pirate League.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot day
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> DHS day (this was a last minute request for a Jessie outfit) Do you think it will pass as a Jessie custom?
> http://



Good job.  Of couse it will pass as a Jessie custom.  I could tell right away.



disneymomof1 said:


> Let's try this, anyway this is my DD Maddie, she is 6 and happy to have mommy make her beautiful dresses.  This was at the Ocean City NJ Boardwalk in April.



Looks like you got it to work this time. 

Hello Maddie.


----------



## tricia

disneymomof1 said:


> OK, now that I got the hang of this picture thing, I will post a few of the things I have made so far, I purchased my sewing machine just about a year ago after following this thread religiously for a year prior to that.  The first few pics are of my niece and daughter at MVMCP in December 2008, I did mickey heads in red and green buttons, and yes I did sew them all on by hand.




I really love how those button shirts look, but I could never do one.  When I make something with buttons, like a bowling shirt, I get it all done in a day, then it sits in my sewing room for 2 weeks waiting for me to sew on buttons.


----------



## disneymomof1

These next two pics are of Maddie and my niece Victoria, at the Princess Storybook Breakfast at Epcot.  Victoria wore a store bought Alice costume and Maddie wore a Provincial Belle that I purchased off of , I believe I bought it from a fellow disboutiquer that has an shop, MOM2TRK, I think that is her id on here.  It is a beautiful creation, so professionally done and just gorgeous !!!


----------



## disneymomof1

This is Maddie's Easter dress that I made from Carla C's A Line pattern.  I did mess up a bit on the side where you have to hand sew it closed, but it was the first outfit that I ever really completed, other than easy fit pajama bottoms !!


----------



## disneymomof1

This is my DD and DN after their dance recital in May.  This is the charmy euro skirt from youcanmakethis.  I have made a few of these, but only have pics of this one.  I love those charm packs, so easy and already color coordinated !!!


----------



## Mirb1214

Ok, this is SLIGHTLY OT (seeings how it's only July), but I am getting ready to start DD's halloween outfit.  I have only one more custom to do for our WDW trip in October so Halloween is going to be my next task.  I am currently searching through the Oct Thread from 2007 but it seems that nearly all the pics have been taken down !  I would love to see pics from the past to get ideas from.  I am thinking about a stripwork jumper but I've only done the simply sweet so far. . . I guess I need to at least read the instructions and see how intimidating it really is.  All the strip pieces really scare me!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MommyBoo! said:


> There is a Walmart where I work that still has a bunch of these.  They have them clearanced at (I think?) $5.00.  I will check this week.  If you can't find any, I can see if they have the styles you want.





Rebecuberduber said:


> Oh, I just went and did the same.  I didn't know they did coupons!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this page:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32600604&highlight=art+panels#post32600604
> I happened to be asking about them earlier, too!



A-ha! Mommy Boo- I checked today and it's official- all fabric related stuff is gone from my walmart now. but I know I would have noticed these if they were there before and i never saw them. I assume they would have been in the fabric section?
I would take one of everything your store has for Disney characters, I want to make a quilt with these as my focus fabrics- and do blocks from all the disney characters....PM me if you are interested in shopping for me at your store.

Thanks for the photos of the kids clothes too!

Im still thinking of doing the castle quilt...

We went to Target today and she picked out a patchwork quilt in cottage-chic pastels- I know it will take me months to complete that castle quilt. If I find enough of these blocks then maybe I could do something simpler and faster....


----------



## *Toadstool*

JUJU814 said:


> I have my serger all fixed, fabric pre washed and chosen for outfits. I'm actually starting on outfits tonight. I had to post a pic of Emily in an outfit I just purchased for animal kingdom. It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, these are what I have picked out for Snow White using CarlaC Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a patchwork twirl dress...there is some tink fabrics and a minnie mouse one...not sure if I'll embroider on it or not. Right now I'll just be happy to make something:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course a Minnie Mouse simple simple simple sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, and not a bit Disney but that's ok because I love the fabrics, a little pillowcase dress using Jham's tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me LUCK! Do you think I can get all these done in less than 5 weeks?? Please, if you've gone on marathons or sewn several dresses in a short time, I'd love to know as I find it encouraging.


I think you can do it if you take a break from the digitizing! I just saw your new sets. I love the princess one. Emily looks adorable in her dress! I love the flower in her hair. I think you did a great job picking out fabric.. that is the hardest part for me. I hate matching up fabrics. I am a big fan of kits which include the pattern, notions, and fabrics. 




KARAJ said:


> OK, So I am going to put a few pics from our trip a 2 weeks ago and 1 from my baby girls B-Day. No real great outfits here so feel free to skim on by!! I will probably post a couple more as I find the pics in the other outfits.
> 
> This is my babies 1st B-Day obligatory Cake shot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at some place eating, I just love the way this shows Kaylynn's red hair and blue eyes.


Kaylynn is beautiful! I love her name! That bug shot is too cute.



tricia said:


> Got a little Tinkerbell dress finished last night.



Really cute!


pixeegrl said:


> I am laughing but only because I saw wii fit not wi fi and I was wondering why you would need a laptop to play the wii! You can tell what we play around here! I think I need more coffee!


I thought the same thing.. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Okay girls and Tom... Off to Mary Jo's!  Hopefully I don't spend too much...I really just need some cupcake material....but I only go there 1 or 2 times a year!


Lucky girl! I can't believe you only spent 10 dollars. Go you!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I was afraid you would say that.  The odd thing is the manual says the bobbin tension is adjusted at the manufacturer and it has always had this issue.  I hope it isn't expensive to fix.


My fix was only the turn of a screw. He didn't charge me for it. He just had to keep turning it until the test stitch out came out right. Hopefully yours is that easy to fix. Most people say not to mess with that screw yourself because you could end up worse off than before.




teresajoy said:


> I think birthday10 expired yesterday. I see there is a code for SWAK PlanAhead10 for 10% off expires July 24


I didn't know that they came out with coupons. How do you get them? I've bought from SWAK and youcanmakethis and have never gotten coupon codes. I have a few patterns to buy, so maybe I can wait for another one.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I almost forgot to tell y'all
> 
> I was buying a little tank top yesterday at Old Navy, and I saw they had little pettiskirts.
> 
> They were in the Toddler section sizes up to 4t.  If you have a little girl and want to add some poof under a skirt you may want to check Old Navy.
> 
> Oh, and they were pink.


Thanks for the tip. I'm guessing they are at least 40 bucks? Can get a Sam's petti for a little more than that, so I would be hesitant to buy. I love pink, so I will try to check it out.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I can not keep up with this thread anymore, Im lucky if I am able to find answers to the questions in my posts lol
> anyone seen these before? Where can I find them in stores? Joann's? has anyone used them?


I bought one of these on ebay. There were tons of them. I don't know what to do with it. I don't like using them for overalls or anything like that. Not my style.. what were you going to do with them?



poohnpigletCA said:


> Yes Fairygoodmother made the girls overalls out of Alice ones. We got them at WalMart 2 or 3 years ago.


I know I just said I don't like overalls, but that is really cute! My DD will not wear jeans or overalls. Hopefully I will come up with some other idea to use them. I have the Alice one too.
Those girls are so cute in front of that little house.


Jajone said:


>


I recognized it as Jessie right away.
Really cute idea!



disneymomof1 said:


> OK, now that I got the hang of this picture thing, I will post a few of the things I have made so far, I purchased my sewing machine just about a year ago after following this thread religiously for a year prior to that.  The first few pics are of my niece and daughter at MVMCP in December 2008, I did mickey heads in red and green buttons, and yes I did sew them all on by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids loved their shirts, we saw a few customs on our trip but not many. These shirts were easy to do, and really looked great in person.


Love the button shirts. I have seen those before, and always thought they were such a cute idea. I love the green and red though!



disneymomof1 said:


> These next two pics are of Maddie and my niece Victoria, at the Princess Storybook Breakfast at Epcot.  Victoria wore a store bought Alice costume and Maddie wore a Provincial Belle that I purchased off of , I believe I bought it from a fellow disboutiquer that has an shop, MOM2TRK, I think that is her id on here.  It is a beautiful creation, so professionally done and just gorgeous !!!


They are so cute. I love the Alice dress. That is a really pretty store bought!

*For all you Wall-E fans! *





http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_w_3R-gECff4/SmK-NSTiwkI/AAAAAAAACOA/xUQ5K9vbg2k/s400/108.jpg




Hubby sent me a link to this computer case this guy built. Isn't that awesome?? I want one!!!
http://www.picsroll.com/2009/07/wall-e-case-mod-brilliant-guy-101-pics.html


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

TinaLala said:


> Ok I can't wait - in an hour I'm going to Joanne's with a bunch of 40% off coupons, a gift card and no children!!  I know you can only use 1 coupon at a time - i just buy something, put it in the car and then go back in!!!
> 
> I'm thinking Minnie fabric for a dress for DD7 and maybe animal print for shorts for AK, peace fabric for DD10 skirt and blue and green fabric for shorts.  I'm on my way!!!



Where can I find some coupons for Joann's?  My DH is taking me out for our 9 yr anniversary tomorrow and he said we could make a stop there!!!!    How lucky am I?  But it would be nice if I can save some money!


----------



## woodkins

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I almost forgot to tell y'all
> 
> I was buying a little tank top yesterday at Old Navy, and I saw they had little pettiskirts.
> 
> They were in the Toddler section sizes up to 4t.  If you have a little girl and want to add some poof under a skirt you may want to check Old Navy.
> 
> Oh, and they were pink.



They are a tiered skirt $16.50 
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=49444&vid=1&pid=678471


----------



## woodkins

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where can I find some coupons for Joann's?  My DH is taking me out for our 9 yr anniversary tomorrow and he said we could make a stop there!!!!    How lucky am I?  But it would be nice if I can save some money!



Happy Anniversary! My Joann usually has the coupons and flyers in a bin right as you walk in the store. You can also ask a salesperson and they usually have some behind the counter. Hope you have a good night!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Such CUTE outfits posted!!!  I love them all!!!

Thanks for your comments on Abby's crayon tote bag!! I actually just winged a totebag, and then added a panel for the crayons before I stitched up the bag so I could sew in all those dividers for the crayons/pencils. How do you all stitch them so evenly???? I just finished this little outfit to match the bag - something simple for her....









DH just told me he doesnt thing we will be going to WDW this fall - Im so bummed!! I love Night of Joy, Free Dining and MNSSHP - and will be missing it all - the only good thing, is that we may "have" to help Daniel and his family on his Make a Wish trip in Jan/Feb as soon as he is done his Chemo. Hopefully we would stay a few extra days to recoop after that!! His little brothers are WILD  and difficult to control!!!

Now I did find an OT conference about sensory diets in Boston in October - any thoughts on Boston in October??????


----------



## Tweevil

Hello everyone!
I have a question regarding tshirts.  When you do an applique for a tshirt do you stitch it right on the shirt or do you do it on a piece of fabric and then sew it on?  I am concerned that the backside may be a little itchy for the kids.

Can you share how you do these - I don't want to make the kids uncomfortable.

Thanks for your help


----------



## mom2rtk

[/IMG]





jenb1023 said:


> You can find Mr. Penguin at WDW!  Here is a photo of DD with them last year.  You can usually find him and Mary hanging out in the UK in the afternoons.  They rotate with Alice and Pooh characters usually.  Just ask the CM when you get there and they should know when to show up.



OK, I thought Epcot was one place I could pass on dragging along the dang costume, but now you KNOW it will be in the bag.... I knew Mary and Alice hung out there, but didn't know Mr. Penguin came out sometimes.......

Now if I could just find those white boots in a larger size.....


----------



## mom2rtk

disneymomof1 said:


> These next two pics are of Maddie and my niece Victoria, at the Princess Storybook Breakfast at Epcot.  Victoria wore a store bought Alice costume and Maddie wore a Provincial Belle that I purchased off of , I believe I bought it from a fellow disboutiquer that has an shop, MOM2TRK, I think that is her id on here.  It is a beautiful creation, so professionally done and just gorgeous !!!




What beautiful girls, and what beautiful pictures! I thought I recognized the Belle. Thanks for the mention! I'm glad you had a memorable trip!


----------



## mirandag819

Okay so I finally made a decision about hotels.... as much as I wanted to stay at the Poly and was really looking forward to it, since I now am paying for a 2nd room, I decided to save $2500 and stay at Shades of Green again. I actually do like Shades of Green and just couldn't pass up the $73 a night, plus DH thinks we should stay a few extra days and do Universal and SeaWorld too since we are saving so much on the hotel, and I won't feel as bad paying for the VIP tours. I was able to get both rooms booked today and got DH added to our flights.... I didn't have much luck adding him to ADRs (well no luck really), but I am hoping I can just show up with him at the podium per your alls suggestions. Now I just have to call the Poly and cancel my ressie.

Of coarse after I started adjusting all our plans I realized the other problem with switching to SoG..... now I can't do the in room celebration thing from Disney Florist. I was going to do the big Mickey Birthday Surprise package thing. Have any of you seen it, any suggestions on how I can pull off something similar myself now. I am going to order a bunch of the stuff like the ears and autograph books and stuffed animals from Disney shopping. I can buy birthday banners and stuff myself (maybe get balloons delivered). Since we have 2 rooms now I can send Taylor to my moms room before we leave for the park and decorate it and leave our presents from mickey and the gang.... Any suggestions on what else I should buy to put into presents? Any suggestions on where I can get some sort of cute boxes like the florist uses? I will also need to come up with cute gift tags and maybe mickey footprints I can make on the computer for the floor.

Okay so if that wasn't enough of a dilema for me today to figure out how to change our plans, and pull off a good birthday surprise.... my work decided to tell me today that I have to go to Allentown, PA next week (mon-fri)....we live in NC. Don't they know I still have soooooo much sewing to do, and shopping and packing. Not to mention I am having a terrible time arranging for various inlaws to watch Taylor while I am gone. Sorry just had to vent about that for a min. Maybe I can take hairbow supplies and at least get my bows made from the hotel room.


----------



## spongemommie05

So i am sitting here at 1 am doing Homework and waiting for Mayson to go to sleep so i can and thought i would do a massive qoute round.




KARAJ said:


> This is my babies 1st B-Day obligatory Cake shot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my two oldest Arianna in The Pirate outfit, Ares The Boy, and my niece Jordynn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it's tough to be a bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet-up in Animal Kingdom with Jordynn, Arianna, DH John, Ares and Kaylynn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at some place eating, I just love the way this shows Kaylynn's red hair and blue eyes.


Love the pictures and the outfits are adorable 



tricia said:


>


That is way cute 



teresajoy said:


>


wow That is just awesome i missed this picture i guess that means i missed your trip report also 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Poor bored penguin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run penguin run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes he hangs out with Mary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strolling with the penguin and Mary.


wow! I did not see the penguin at Disneyland



JUJU814 said:


> Then, these are what I have picked out for Snow White using CarlaC Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a patchwork twirl dress...there is some tink fabrics and a minnie mouse one...not sure if I'll embroider on it or not. Right now I'll just be happy to make something:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course a Minnie Mouse simple simple simple sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, and not a bit Disney but that's ok because I love the fabrics, a little pillowcase dress using Jham's tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me LUCK! Do you think I can get all these done in less than 5 weeks?? Please, if you've gone on marathons or sewn several dresses in a short time, I'd love to know as I find it encouraging.


Good Luck i think you could do it if you  don't sleep.. J/k good luck and the outfits will be adorable


----------



## spongemommie05

bean said:


> I need to start working on some customs but here's an apron skirt I just made. My DD helped pick out the fabrics


That is so cute 



jenb1023 said:


>






poohnpigletCA said:


>


 I like those 



Jajone said:


> Our first day we're doing the Pirate League.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot day
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> DHS day (this was a last minute request for a Jessie outfit) Do you think it will pass as a Jessie custom?
> http://


 I love these, That is so cool a mother /daughter trip 



disneymomof1 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to go
> 
> 
> 
> disneymomof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These next two pics are of Maddie and my niece Victoria, at the Princess Storybook Breakfast at Epcot.  Victoria wore a store bought Alice costume and Maddie wore a Provincial Belle that I purchased off of , I believe I bought it from a fellow disboutiquer that has an shop, MOM2TRK, I think that is her id on here.  It is a beautiful creation, so professionally done and just gorgeous !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love these pictures what awesome memories
> 
> 
> 
> disneymomof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job
> 
> 
> 
> disneymomof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cute i need to make some for Jayedyn
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## spongemommie05

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Such CUTE outfits posted!!!  I love them all!!!
> 
> Thanks for your comments on Abby's crayon tote bag!! I actually just winged a totebag, and then added a panel for the crayons before I stitched up the bag so I could sew in all those dividers for the crayons/pencils. How do you all stitch them so evenly???? I just finished this little outfit to match the bag - something simple for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH just told me he doesnt thing we will be going to WDW this fall - Im so bummed!! I love Night of Joy, Free Dining and MNSSHP - and will be missing it all - the only good thing, is that we may "have" to help Daniel and his family on his Make a Wish trip in Jan/Feb as soon as he is done his Chemo. Hopefully we would stay a few extra days to recoop after that!! His little brothers are WILD  and difficult to control!!!
> 
> Now I did find an OT conference about sensory diets in Boston in October - any thoughts on Boston in October??????


i have that fabric just sitting I should make something Great job


----------



## VBAndrea

disneymomof1 said:


> OK, now that I got the hang of this picture thing, I will post a few of the things I have made so far, I purchased my sewing machine just about a year ago after following this thread religiously for a year prior to that.  The first few pics are of my niece and daughter at MVMCP in December 2008, I did mickey heads in red and green buttons, and yes I did sew them all on by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids loved their shirts, we saw a few customs on our trip but not many. These shirts were easy to do, and really looked great in person.



Your daughter is gorgeous ~ such beautiful eyes!  Your neice is adorable as well.  And I love the Mickey button heads.  I am so going to case that idea from you as I fear I will have issues doing applique Mickey heads (haven't practiced yet as I can not for the life of me get to the fabric store sans kids!).


----------



## VBAndrea

Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, this is SLIGHTLY OT (seeings how it's only July), but I am getting ready to start DD's halloween outfit.  I have only one more custom to do for our WDW trip in October so Halloween is going to be my next task.  I am currently searching through the Oct Thread from 2007 but it seems that nearly all the pics have been taken down !  I would love to see pics from the past to get ideas from.  I am thinking about a stripwork jumper but I've only done the simply sweet so far. . . I guess I need to at least read the instructions and see how intimidating it really is.  All the strip pieces really scare me!



I would love for the Disboutiquers to post photos as well (I love looking at any of their creations but it's giving me soooo many ideas and I can't even manage to get to the fabric store without the kids -- did purchase some YCMT patterns though).  In the mean time, go to etsy and do a search for halloween outfits and hopefully you can get some ideas from what others have done.  Also, YCMT has galleries that I enjoy looking at and lots of times I've seen outfits on there that were posted here as well.  Hopefully that will give you a start.


----------



## JUJU814

mirandag819 said:


> Okay so I finally made a decision about hotels.... as much as I wanted to stay at the Poly and was really looking forward to it, since I now am paying for a 2nd room, I decided to save $2500 and stay at Shades of Green again. I actually do like Shades of Green and just couldn't pass up the $73 a night, plus DH thinks we should stay a few extra days and do Universal and SeaWorld too since we are saving so much on the hotel, and I won't feel as bad paying for the VIP tours. I was able to get both rooms booked today and got DH added to our flights.... I didn't have much luck adding him to ADRs (well no luck really), but I am hoping I can just show up with him at the podium per your alls suggestions. Now I just have to call the Poly and cancel my ressie.
> 
> Of coarse after I started adjusting all our plans I realized the other problem with switching to SoG..... now I can't do the in room celebration thing from Disney Florist. I was going to do the big Mickey Birthday Surprise package thing. Have any of you seen it, any suggestions on how I can pull off something similar myself now. I am going to order a bunch of the stuff like the ears and autograph books and stuffed animals from Disney shopping. I can buy birthday banners and stuff myself (maybe get balloons delivered). Since we have 2 rooms now I can send Taylor to my moms room before we leave for the park and decorate it and leave our presents from mickey and the gang.... Any suggestions on what else I should buy to put into presents? Any suggestions on where I can get some sort of cute boxes like the florist uses? I will also need to come up with cute gift tags and maybe mickey footprints I can make on the computer for the floor.
> 
> Okay so if that wasn't enough of a dilema for me today to figure out how to change our plans, and pull off a good birthday surprise.... my work decided to tell me today that I have to go to Allentown, PA next week (mon-fri)....we live in NC. Don't they know I still have soooooo much sewing to do, and shopping and packing. Not to mention I am having a terrible time arranging for various inlaws to watch Taylor while I am gone. Sorry just had to vent about that for a min. Maybe I can take hairbow supplies and at least get my bows made from the hotel room.



You don't need to use Disney Florist. Oh nooooooo.....have I got a solution for you!!!  "Memories by Betsy" Just google it. We used her last year and she was FABULOUS! She also shops outside too and can get some good bargains. She's so helpful in putting stuff together. I don't think she can decorate a room, but she will deliver the surprise package to your resort and just ask them to put it in the room. In addition to the pic below last summer, we also had her do a bathroom basket for the kids with disney toothbrushes, expandable facecloths, disney bubblebath etc. She got all this stuff at Target! I had purchased custom fabric covered autograph books and some other stuff up here. For instance, my teenage daughter wasn't into some of the kiddie stuff. I got her a new Vera Bradley bag and shipped it to Betsy to include in her gift basket. I got some Disney coloring books at AC Moore, bought Disney dollars and disney wallets for the kids..so each of their baskets had their wallet with Disney dollars. I also shipped Emily's cinderella dress. I had her get the disney princess crayons and classic character crayons.

I sent her a list of what she was to buy. And she put it all together. The kids were in awe! What I like was that any "souvenirs" ie: autograph books, pressed penny book, passport, lanyard..they were already taken care of. The kids could use their disney dollars on something, but we were buying all this other stuff.  Here is a pic:






I cannot recommend her enough!

Julie


----------



## TinaLala

So I went to Joanne with many coupons with the goal of picking up some fabric for outfits for DD10, but like another poster said EVERYTHING was on sale!  Which sounds great, but I didn't have DD10 with me so I didn't dear pick out anything.  She's so picky about her fabric now I don't dare get anything.

But I was able to get this pattern for $0.99 and I had this yellow plaid fabric so I think I'm going to do C, which is the bottom right one and I'm going to pick out some black leather for a buckle.  Then I'm going to go bck and pick up this purple velvet for another skirt with a sparkly buckle.  Anyone else used this pattern?






Ruffles and pleates are what's 'in' right so I'm going to get the most out of this pattern!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MOM2RTK- Your dresses are amazing! I was taking a peek at your flicker account. My 3 yr old wants me to go back to see more of the "little girl princess" 
Can I ask which pattern you used for Sleeping beauty? Is it Simplicity 9834? I have heard its a complicated pattern...
whats your etsy or ebay ID? Id love to see what you sell (maybe I will skip the pain of making one...I know DD who will be 4 on our next trip would love to be Sleeping Beauty...





*Toadstool* said:


> I bought one of these on ebay. There were tons of them. I don't know what to do with it. I don't like using them for overalls or anything like that. Not my style.. what were you going to do with them?


I plan to use them in a quilt if I like them, Im going to call walmart today and see if these are in their scrapbooking section, I saw them on ebay and the ebayer was a scrapbook seller
I haven't 100% committed to the idea, but I was thinking if I can find enough of them of all the different Disney movies I could do a "Movie" quilt. Each block is 8.5" square, I have seen Nemo, Buzz, Cinderella, the castle with all the pricesses and snow white so I figure there must be more. I would set the blocks so they "pop" and you eye would focus on them, perhaps doing bars that alternate direction on each side of the block. If I knew how to scan a sketch I would show you what I mean. But there are other patterns I could use too...



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Such CUTE outfits posted!!!  I love them all!!!
> 
> Thanks for your comments on Abby's crayon tote bag!! I actually just winged a totebag, and then added a panel for the crayons before I stitched up the bag so I could sew in all those dividers for the crayons/pencils. How do you all stitch them so evenly???? I just finished this little outfit to match the bag - something simple for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH just told me he doesnt thing we will be going to WDW this fall - Im so bummed!! I love Night of Joy, Free Dining and MNSSHP - and will be missing it all - the only good thing, is that we may "have" to help Daniel and his family on his Make a Wish trip in Jan/Feb as soon as he is done his Chemo. Hopefully we would stay a few extra days to recoop after that!! His little brothers are WILD  and difficult to control!!!
> 
> Now I did find an OT conference about sensory diets in Boston in October - any thoughts on Boston in October??????



The Littlest petshop stuff is awesome!! 
You will love Boston in Oct! Let me know when you are coming, maybe if you have time, I can drive up to visit! I used to live there. I love Faneuil Hall for shopping and enjoying nice weather. Or try a duck tour! Or a carriage ride from faneuil hall. Food is great at the White Elephant (different part of the city)
Visit Comm Ave for trendy, vogue shops (and fun bars at night Thur-Sat)
it's beautiful there in the Fall!


----------



## revrob

VBAndrea said:


> I would love for the Disboutiquers to post photos as well (I love looking at any of their creations but it's giving me soooo many ideas and I can't even manage to get to the fabric store without the kids -- did purchase some YCMT patterns though).  In the mean time, go to etsy and do a search for halloween outfits and hopefully you can get some ideas from what others have done.  Also, YCMT has galleries that I enjoy looking at and lots of times I've seen outfits on there that were posted here as well.  Hopefully that will give you a start.




I must have missed this request - I think I have some pics of AbbyGrace's MNSSHP set from last year - let me see

Here's the whole thing




Here's close ups of the applique on the legs




















JUJU814 said:


> You don't need to use Disney Florist. Oh nooooooo.....have I got a solution for you!!!  "Memories by Betsy" Just google it. We used her last year and she was FABULOUS! She also shops outside too and can get some good bargains. She's so helpful in putting stuff together. I don't think she can decorate a room, but she will deliver the surprise package to your resort and just ask them to put it in the room. In addition to the pic below last summer, we also had her do a bathroom basket for the kids with disney toothbrushes, expandable facecloths, disney bubblebath etc. She got all this stuff at Target! I had purchased custom fabric covered autograph books and some other stuff up here. For instance, my teenage daughter wasn't into some of the kiddie stuff. I got her a new Vera Bradley bag and shipped it to Betsy to include in her gift basket. I got some Disney coloring books at AC Moore, bought Disney dollars and disney wallets for the kids..so each of their baskets had their wallet with Disney dollars. I also shipped Emily's cinderella dress. I had her get the disney princess crayons and classic character crayons.
> 
> I sent her a list of what she was to buy. And she put it all together. The kids were in awe! What I like was that any "souvenirs" ie: autograph books, pressed penny book, passport, lanyard..they were already taken care of. The kids could use their disney dollars on something, but we were buying all this other stuff.  Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot recommend her enough!
> 
> Julie



THAT is so cool!  I think I need to check this out!  Amazing!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

This question is OT and not really related to sewing so please forgive me....but I am looking for something different/cheaper for my kids autograph books.  In the past I have let each of them have a 7x7 creative memories album with a TON of pages in it and they get a TON of autographs!!!!!  So the character signs one page and then on the opposite page I put a picture of them with the character and scrapbook around it to match the character.  My kids love those books, but it does get to be costly with all of those pages and albums and they are rather cumbersome to carry around.  My kids love those albums though.  So I thought all of you crafty people might have another idea.  I haven't been able to find other albums that extend that big.  Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This question is OT and not really related to sewing so please forgive me....but I am looking for something different/cheaper for my kids autograph books.  In the past I have let each of them have a 7x7 creative memories album with a TON of pages in it and they get a TON of autographs!!!!!  So the character signs one page and then on the opposite page I put a picture of them with the character and scrapbook around it to match the character.  My kids love those books, but it does get to be costly with all of those pages and albums and they are rather cumbersome to carry around.  My kids love those albums though.  So I thought all of you crafty people might have another idea.  I haven't been able to find other albums that extend that big.  Any ideas?  Thanks!



That's what I was thinking of doing.  I was going to make my kids share an autograph book, though.  Is that horrible?  Do they each need their own?  My scrapbooks remain in my office. They will not be keeping them in their rooms.  How many pages did your 7x7 end up being?  (sorry to hijack)


----------



## Stephres

Tweevil said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have a question regarding tshirts.  When you do an applique for a tshirt do you stitch it right on the shirt or do you do it on a piece of fabric and then sew it on?  I am concerned that the backside may be a little itchy for the kids.
> 
> Can you share how you do these - I don't want to make the kids uncomfortable.
> 
> Thanks for your help



When I first started I appliqued onto fabric and then sewed it onto the shirt. That worked ok.

They make iron on interfacing that is silky on one side so that's what I use when I applique directly onto the shirt. It works really well!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This question is OT and not really related to sewing so please forgive me....but I am looking for something different/cheaper for my kids autograph books.  In the past I have let each of them have a 7x7 creative memories album with a TON of pages in it and they get a TON of autographs!!!!!  So the character signs one page and then on the opposite page I put a picture of them with the character and scrapbook around it to match the character.  My kids love those books, but it does get to be costly with all of those pages and albums and they are rather cumbersome to carry around.  My kids love those albums though.  So I thought all of you crafty people might have another idea.  I haven't been able to find other albums that extend that big.  Any ideas?  Thanks!



I used a sketch book and decorated the pages. It wasn't as big, 5x7 I think, but I wanted it small enough my daughter could carry it around in her bag. 
















Halloween!

Hello Kitty Vida:






Little spider skirt and t-shirt (I made one for a friend):











Bat shorts and t-shirt:






Hello kitty top and decoupaged jeans:






Bat peasant top and pants:






Look how little she looks!


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MOM2RTK- Your dresses are amazing! I was taking a peek at your flicker account. My 3 yr old wants me to go back to see more of the "little girl princess"
> Can I ask which pattern you used for Sleeping beauty? Is it Simplicity 9834? I have heard its a complicated pattern...
> whats your etsy or ebay ID? Id love to see what you sell (maybe I will skip the pain of making one...I know DD who will be 4 on our next trip would love to be Sleeping Beauty...



MANY THANKS! Some of the Sleeping Beauty pics on Flickr are from Simplicity 9384. Another picture in there (the blue satin Sleeping Beauty) is from Simplicity 5835. 9384 IS more complicated, but it's the real McCoy. These are 9384:











9384 has the full circle flare skirt, which I love!

This one is from 5385:







The key to getting ANY of those Sleeping Beauty gowns to fit properly is to not be afraid to make them snug through the chest and waist. (Cut it with plenty of allowance along the back seam where the zipper goes, so you have plenty of room, but then trim away when done to get the nice close fit). Otherwise they fall off the shoulders and don't look right.

I do sell on both of those sites under the same ID I use here, although not necessarily from the exact same styles shown on Flickr. I usually do things on my own daughter's gowns that I would never want to replicate! Usually these are small things that result in many additional hours of work!

Happy sewing!


----------



## ncmomof2

My2Qtz0205 said:


> That's what I was thinking of doing.  I was going to make my kids share an autograph book, though.  Is that horrible?  Do they each need their own?  My scrapbooks remain in my office. They will not be keeping them in their rooms.  How many pages did your 7x7 end up being?  (sorry to hijack)




I took a CM album our first year.  I did not put all the pages in at once.  I just put some in then swaped out at night so I was not carrying a huge album.  SInce then I have just brought a small clip board and photo matt paper so that I can add the autographs to my large album.  I do one for the family, not per kid.  If I was doing the ones you don't add photos to, I would do one per kids but having the photos make it extra special and I my kids did not mind sharing.


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2rtk said:


> 9384 has the full circle flare skirt, which I love!
> 
> This one is from 5385:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy sewing!



THose are amazing!    I don't think I will ever be at that level.  WOW!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> I took a CM album our first year.  I did not put all the pages in at once.  I just put some in then swaped out at night so I was not carrying a huge album.  SInce then I have just brought a small clip board and photo matt paper so that I can add the autographs to my large album.  I do one for the family, not per kid.  If I was doing the ones you don't add photos to, I would do one per kids but having the photos make it extra special and I my kids did not mind sharing.



What size paper do you take with you?  Do you keep them in baggies or anything so they don't get wet?  Any other advice?  Hmmmm....I wonder if I can convince my kids that they don't each need their own this year since they are used to having their own?    I've been concentrating on sewing this year so I haven't even thought of these yet!!!!   I've always done the 7 x 7's for the kids and then a large 12x12 one for our family of the whole trip.  But I am really far behind and never did the 12 x 12 from our last trip!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Question about YCMT - is there a way to ask the buyer a question? If so I can't figure it out.  But someone here can probably answer my question:

I would like to use Carla C's Simply Sweet pattern and add her Patchwork Twirl skirt to the SS bodice.  Is that do -able? Thanks!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> What size paper do you take with you?  Do you keep them in baggies or anything so they don't get wet?  Any other advice?  Hmmmm....I wonder if I can convince my kids that they don't each need their own this year since they are used to having their own?    I've been concentrating on sewing this year so I haven't even thought of these yet!!!!   I've always done the 7 x 7's for the kids and then a large 12x12 one for our family of the whole trip.  But I am really far behind and never did the 12 x 12 from our last trip!



CM use to sell those photo mats and that is the size I took.  I would keep the small clipboard, papers in the old CM photo file, and pens in a plastic bag.  I would have the characters autograph the white side and then cut eit down later.  I decided to do that after having to make the two albums the first year.  One is enough!  I have not finished last years album either but I ordered the pictures a few days ago and I am goint o try to get it done before our trip at the end of Sept.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Double Post


----------



## 2cutekidz

WDWAtLast said:


> Question about YCMT - is there a way to ask the buyer a question? If so I can't figure it out.  But someone here can probably answer my question:
> 
> I would like to use Carla C's Simply Sweet pattern and add her Patchwork Twirl skirt to the SS bodice.  Is that do -able? Thanks!!!



Sure it is!  Instead of adding a waistband or elastic, gather the top of the skirt and attatch it to the bodice of the simply sweet.


----------



## WDWAtLast

2cutekidz said:


> Sure it is!  Instead of adding a waistband or elastic, gather the top of the skirt and attatch it to the bodice of the simply sweet.



Thanks!! Off to order!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I need some Dis girls help.  A while ago on here, someone posted a picture of Sleeping Beautys dress from a window in Disneyland.  It was half blue and half pink.  I can't find my pic I saved of it.  Care to help a girl out???


----------



## InkspressYourself

mom2rtk said:


> MANY THANKS! Some of the Sleeping Beauty pics on Flickr are from Simplicity 9384. Another picture in there (the blue satin Sleeping Beauty) is from Simplicity 5835. 9384 IS more complicated, but it's the real McCoy. These are 9384:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9384 has the full circle flare skirt, which I love!
> 
> This one is from 5385:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key to getting ANY of those Sleeping Beauty gowns to fit properly is to not be afraid to make them snug through the chest and waist. (Cut it with plenty of allowance along the back seam where the zipper goes, so you have plenty of room, but then trim away when done to get the nice close fit). Otherwise they fall off the shoulders and don't look right.
> 
> I do sell on both of those sites under the same ID I use here, although not necessarily from the exact same styles shown on Flickr. I usually do things on my own daughter's gowns that I would never want to replicate! Usually these are small things that result in many additional hours of work!
> 
> Happy sewing!


I love this.  It is so inspiring!

I've loved everything posted.  I really liked the hello kitty shirt and decoupage jeans.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, this is SLIGHTLY OT (seeings how it's only July), but I am getting ready to start DD's halloween outfit.  I have only one more custom to do for our WDW trip in October so Halloween is going to be my next task.  I am currently searching through the Oct Thread from 2007 but it seems that nearly all the pics have been taken down !  I would love to see pics from the past to get ideas from.  I am thinking about a stripwork jumper but I've only done the simply sweet so far. . . I guess I need to at least read the instructions and see how intimidating it really is.  All the strip pieces really scare me!



First off  For being almost finished with your customs for your Oct. trip!!!  I am just getting started.

Here are a couple outfits I made 
For DS








Abby





I can't believe that was almost 2 years ago.

Looking forward to seeing some more outfits.  I have some of that Disney fabric still and I want to make a couple things with it for our trip.


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneymomof1 said:


> Let's try this, anyway this is my DD Maddie, she is 6 and happy to have mommy make her beautiful dresses.  This was at the Ocean City NJ Boardwalk in April.



I just have to tell you that your daughter is really beautiful. 



Jajone said:


> DD9 and I are taking our mother/daughter trip at the end of August and I am just about done with our matching customs. I am now going through each one to make sure I have the right shoes and accessories. Here's a few pics of our first couple. By the way, I will be wearing shorts there, just was too lazy to get them all out for pics.
> 
> DHS day (this was a last minute request for a Jessie outfit) Do you think it will pass as a Jessie custom?
> http://



Great outfits and she looks like Jesse to me!



disneymomof1 said:


> These next two pics are of Maddie and my niece Victoria, at the Princess Storybook Breakfast at Epcot.  Victoria wore a store bought Alice costume and Maddie wore a Provincial Belle that I purchased off of , I believe I bought it from a fellow disboutiquer that has an shop, MOM2TRK, I think that is her id on here.  It is a beautiful creation, so professionally done and just gorgeous !!!







disneymomof1 said:


> This is Maddie's Easter dress that I made from Carla C's A Line pattern.  I did mess up a bit on the side where you have to hand sew it closed, but it was the first outfit that I ever really completed, other than easy fit pajama bottoms !!







Tweevil said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have a question regarding tshirts.  When you do an applique for a tshirt do you stitch it right on the shirt or do you do it on a piece of fabric and then sew it on?  I am concerned that the backside may be a little itchy for the kids.
> 
> Can you share how you do these - I don't want to make the kids uncomfortable.
> 
> Thanks for your help



If the complain that they itch, I put a peice of interfacing over the back. Usually the knit interfacing since it's pretty soft. After washing, I just press it back on. Eventually it just comes off, but the applique is soft enough now, not to worry about it. 



revrob said:


> I must have missed this request - I think I have some pics of AbbyGrace's MNSSHP set from last year - let me see
> 
> Here's the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's close ups of the applique on the legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is so cool!  I think I need to check this out!  Amazing!



I just love the Spiders!!! 



mom2rtk said:


> MANY THANKS! Some of the Sleeping Beauty pics on Flickr are from Simplicity 9384. Another picture in there (the blue satin Sleeping Beauty) is from Simplicity 5835. 9384 IS more complicated, but it's the real McCoy. These are 9384:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9384 has the full circle flare skirt, which I love!
> 
> This one is from 5385:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key to getting ANY of those Sleeping Beauty gowns to fit properly is to not be afraid to make them snug through the chest and waist. (Cut it with plenty of allowance along the back seam where the zipper goes, so you have plenty of room, but then trim away when done to get the nice close fit). Otherwise they fall off the shoulders and don't look right.
> 
> I do sell on both of those sites under the same ID I use here, although not necessarily from the exact same styles shown on Flickr. I usually do things on my own daughter's gowns that I would never want to replicate! Usually these are small things that result in many additional hours of work!
> 
> Happy sewing!



These are truly beautiful. Kirsta had a mulan outfit on when we met SB in Epcot. Kirsta told her she had an Aurora outfit also, but without the sleeves. SB sighed and said that would be heaven.


----------



## InkspressYourself

HeatherSue!!!!!!!

I just saw the birthday designs and you have them in 4 X 4.  Thank you, thank you, thank you

We are celebrating my little one's birthday in Disney.  Now, I hope someone makes something that I can CASE.  I'm not very good at coming up with ideas on my own.

You have made me so happy by offering that in 4 X 4.  It takes the sting out of my big hoop envy.


----------



## mirandag819

InkspressYourself said:


> HeatherSue!!!!!!!
> 
> I just saw the birthday designs and you have them in 4 X 4.  Thank you, thank you, thank you
> 
> We are celebrating my little one's birthday in Disney.  Now, I hope someone makes something that I can CASE.  I'm not very good at coming up with ideas on my own.
> 
> You have made me so happy by offering that in 4 X 4.  It takes the sting out of my big hoop envy.



I know isn't heather awesome! I am working with the designs right now.... hopefully I will have the dress posted this weekend.


----------



## mirandag819

WDWAtLast said:


> Question about YCMT - is there a way to ask the buyer a question? If so I can't figure it out.  But someone here can probably answer my question:
> 
> I would like to use Carla C's Simply Sweet pattern and add her Patchwork Twirl skirt to the SS bodice.  Is that do -able? Thanks!!!



That is what I did for the Mickey/Minnie dress I posted this weekend, sorry I am at work and can't get to photobucket to repost it. What I did was make the simply sweet bodice the same as normal. I used the instructions from the patchwork twirl to give me the "math" and instructions for assembling the skirt, but I had to change the lengths a bit. 

If this doesn't make sense, I am sorry.... I am a beginner myself.

Here is what I did..... I cut my blocks to the same size Carla called for in the patchwork twirl skirt.... but I just needed more of them. For my top tier I used the width of the suggested skirt for the simply sweet. I am guessing a little at the numbers right now since I am at work, but I think it was about 55 inches wide. So that would mean I wanted my top tier to be 5 11 inch strips. I decided for my top tier to go ahead and cut the 11 inch strips in half (because I like how it lines up with the next tier this way and I could add more prints to the top tier). 

So for my top tier I had 10 5.5 inch wide strips. Then I used the doubling math from the skirt pattern to get each of the next tiers. 

So for the 2nd tier I used 10 11 inch strips (twice the length of the 1st tier). 

For the 3rd tier I used 20 11 inch strips (twice the length of the 2nd tier)

For the 4th tier I used 20 22 inch strips (twice the length of the 3rd tier). 

This was enough tiers to get the total length I needed (I think it was like 5 inches for the first 3 tiers and 2.5 inches for the bottom tier since it is folded in half), but you could add more tiers if you needed it longer.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

mom2rtk said:


> You know you're killing me, right???????? That penguin looks like he's just hanging around waiting for us to get there......
> 
> I AM thinking that after the late Septemeber heat at Disney World this year I will be in the mood for a CHristmas trip to Disneyland next year...... We were last there in 07, and I'm dying to get back.....
> 
> We should meet up with the girls all in costume!!



Oh that would be so much fun! I love Disneyland decorated for Christmas!

We did get a free dinning pin for October so we will be battling the October heat at Disney World.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Camping Griswalds said:


> I need some Dis girls help.  A while ago on here, someone posted a picture of Sleeping Beautys dress from a window in Disneyland.  It was half blue and half pink.  I can't find my pic I saved of it.  Care to help a girl out???



poohnpigletCA has that picture.  She took it at D-Land, World of Disney store window or princess store window I think.  
(Karen, if you can't find it I think I still have it somewhere).


----------



## mirandag819

JUJU814 said:


> You don't need to use Disney Florist. Oh nooooooo.....have I got a solution for you!!!  "Memories by Betsy" Just google it. We used her last year and she was FABULOUS! She also shops outside too and can get some good bargains. She's so helpful in putting stuff together. I don't think she can decorate a room, but she will deliver the surprise package to your resort and just ask them to put it in the room. In addition to the pic below last summer, we also had her do a bathroom basket for the kids with disney toothbrushes, expandable facecloths, disney bubblebath etc. She got all this stuff at Target! I had purchased custom fabric covered autograph books and some other stuff up here. For instance, my teenage daughter wasn't into some of the kiddie stuff. I got her a new Vera Bradley bag and shipped it to Betsy to include in her gift basket. I got some Disney coloring books at AC Moore, bought Disney dollars and disney wallets for the kids..so each of their baskets had their wallet with Disney dollars. I also shipped Emily's cinderella dress. I had her get the disney princess crayons and classic character crayons.
> 
> I sent her a list of what she was to buy. And she put it all together. The kids were in awe! What I like was that any "souvenirs" ie: autograph books, pressed penny book, passport, lanyard..they were already taken care of. The kids could use their disney dollars on something, but we were buying all this other stuff.  Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot recommend her enough!
> 
> Julie




I love the idea of Disney Florist because of the way they decorated the room as well... and I liked the boxes better then baskets, but maybe I can do something like this in addition to something I can set up too. I have heard great things about her baskets though. The only thing I wasn't crazy about is she isn't allowed to add food items.... I wanted to include some disney candy and snacks. Do you know if she can add balloons? I still need to find a way to get some balloons into the room. 

Your baskets looks so cute!


----------



## jenb1023

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This question is OT and not really related to sewing so please forgive me....but I am looking for something different/cheaper for my kids autograph books.  In the past I have let each of them have a 7x7 creative memories album with a TON of pages in it and they get a TON of autographs!!!!!  So the character signs one page and then on the opposite page I put a picture of them with the character and scrapbook around it to match the character.  My kids love those books, but it does get to be costly with all of those pages and albums and they are rather cumbersome to carry around.  My kids love those albums though.  So I thought all of you crafty people might have another idea.  I haven't been able to find other albums that extend that big.  Any ideas?  Thanks!





My2Qtz0205 said:


> That's what I was thinking of doing.  I was going to make my kids share an autograph book, though.  Is that horrible?  Do they each need their own?  My scrapbooks remain in my office. They will not be keeping them in their rooms.  How many pages did your 7x7 end up being?  (sorry to hijack)





ncmomof2 said:


> I took a CM album our first year.  I did not put all the pages in at once.  I just put some in then swaped out at night so I was not carrying a huge album.  SInce then I have just brought a small clip board and photo matt paper so that I can add the autographs to my large album.  I do one for the family, not per kid.  If I was doing the ones you don't add photos to, I would do one per kids but having the photos make it extra special and I my kids did not mind sharing.





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> What size paper do you take with you?  Do you keep them in baggies or anything so they don't get wet?  Any other advice?  Hmmmm....I wonder if I can convince my kids that they don't each need their own this year since they are used to having their own?    I've been concentrating on sewing this year so I haven't even thought of these yet!!!!   I've always done the 7 x 7's for the kids and then a large 12x12 one for our family of the whole trip.  But I am really far behind and never did the 12 x 12 from our last trip!





ncmomof2 said:


> CM use to sell those photo mats and that is the size I took.  I would keep the small clipboard, papers in the old CM photo file, and pens in a plastic bag.  I would have the characters autograph the white side and then cut eit down later.  I decided to do that after having to make the two albums the first year.  One is enough!  I have not finished last years album either but I ordered the pictures a few days ago and I am goint o try to get it done before our trip at the end of Sept.




Our first year I bought an autograph book but the last two years I just took pre-cut white card stock and put it on a clipboard.  When I got home, I scrapbooked the autographs into the album.  I only put a few cards on the small clipboard and then kept blanks and signed ones in a ziploc baggie to avoid them getting wet.  Each night I would date the back of the autographs from that day so I could match things up later and then would leave them in the room so I wasn't carrying them around the parks.  I only have one DD so I didn't have to worry about how many sets.  I think I pre-cut/bought 80 pieces of cardstock.


Another option could be the autograph books I started making for the Big Give Wish kids.  They have gone over very well with the families and at the parks from the reports I have read.  I use chipboard for the front and back cover of the book.  Then I use adhesive pre-cut cardstock from Michaels/AC Moore.  Then I place an unlined index card on each piece of cardstock and decorate.  I hook it all together with rings.  Then when you get home you just peel off the back and stick it in.  I only do about 15-20 pages though per book and do the main characters they may see and blanks.  They are easy to do.  Here are some photos.  Good luck!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Camping Griswalds said:


> I need some Dis girls help.  A while ago on here, someone posted a picture of Sleeping Beautys dress from a window in Disneyland.  It was half blue and half pink.  I can't find my pic I saved of it.  Care to help a girl out???



Here ya go....


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Speaking of Sleeping Beauty Olivia wore this gorgeous ivory and white brocade Aurora dress in a wedding.










For Halloween I would like to dye that dress. 

You know when the fairies are fighting to make it pink, make it blue and the white dress has splotches of pink and blue all over it. That is what I want to do. It is a good thing the Bride is still on her Honeymoon she would kill me.

Do you think brocade will take a dye??


----------



## WDWAtLast

mirandag819 said:


> That is what I did for the Mickey/Minnie dress I posted this weekend, sorry I am at work and can't get to photobucket to repost it. What I did was make the simply sweet bodice the same as normal. I used the instructions from the patchwork twirl to give me the "math" and instructions for assembling the skirt, but I had to change the lengths a bit.
> 
> If this doesn't make sense, I am sorry.... I am a beginner myself.
> 
> Here is what I did..... I cut my blocks to the same size Carla called for in the patchwork twirl skirt.... but I just needed more of them. For my top tier I used the width of the suggested skirt for the simply sweet. I am guessing a little at the numbers right now since I am at work, but I think it was about 55 inches wide. So that would mean I wanted my top tier to be 5 11 inch strips. I decided for my top tier to go ahead and cut the 11 inch strips in half (because I like how it lines up with the next tier this way and I could add more prints to the top tier).
> 
> So for my top tier I had 10 5.5 inch wide strips. Then I used the doubling math from the skirt pattern to get each of the next tiers.
> 
> So for the 2nd tier I used 10 11 inch strips (twice the length of the 1st tier).
> 
> For the 3rd tier I used 20 11 inch strips (twice the length of the 2nd tier)
> 
> For the 4th tier I used 20 22 inch strips (twice the length of the 3rd tier).
> 
> This was enough tiers to get the total length I needed (I think it was like 5 inches for the first 3 tiers and 2.5 inches for the bottom tier since it is folded in half), but you could add more tiers if you needed it longer.



Thank you so much for your detailed instructions!!! I did see your Minnie/Mickey dress- it is beautiful (and so is your dd!)  My fabric is in the washer now - I hope to start cutting out later today, so I am printing your notes right now!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Camping Griswalds said:


> I need some Dis girls help.  A while ago on here, someone posted a picture of Sleeping Beautys dress from a window in Disneyland.  It was half blue and half pink.  I can't find my pic I saved of it.  Care to help a girl out???



I don't have the photo, but it's funny you should ask that in the midst of our discussion of Sleeping Beauty costumes. I have a pile of pink and blue fabric laying here and am planning to do a dress just like that for our upcoming trip this fall!

I'd love to see the photo again too!


----------



## WDWAtLast

poohnpigletCA said:


> Speaking of Sleeping Beauty Olivia wore this gorgeous ivory and white brocade Aurora dress in a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Halloween I would like to dye that dress.
> 
> You know when the fairies are fighting to make it pink, make it blue and the white dress has splotches of pink and blue all over it. That is what I want to do. It is a good thing the Bride is still on her Honeymoon she would kill me.
> 
> Do you think brocade will take a dye??



She is beautiful!! I can't answer your question, but I love the idea!!


----------



## mom2rtk

ncmomof2 said:


> THose are amazing!    I don't think I will ever be at that level.  WOW!




Many thanks. LOVIN the cheerleader. I don't get many of those around home! 

Just keep practicing. I've been at this since I was 9........ let's just say it's been a while.......


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I'm getting ready to make my pattern pieces for the Vida.  One of my DD's is 5 years old.  She is skinny.  What size do you guys usually make for an average height 5 year old?  It seems like the 5/6 yr old one could possibly be too big but i'm not sure since I haven't made one before.  What's your experience?


----------



## mom2rtk

poohnpigletCA said:


> Here ya go....



Oh my! I'm SO motivated to get started on mine!!! (OK, my daughter's..... )


----------



## mom2rtk

poohnpigletCA said:


> Speaking of Sleeping Beauty Olivia wore this gorgeous ivory and white brocade Aurora dress in a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Halloween I would like to dye that dress.
> 
> You know when the fairies are fighting to make it pink, make it blue and the white dress has splotches of pink and blue all over it. That is what I want to do. It is a good thing the Bride is still on her Honeymoon she would kill me.
> 
> Do you think brocade will take a dye??




I'd like to know if it takes the dye, as I have such a hard time finding the colors of fabrics I want, I have recently started I should start dying my own..... I did have a friend recently dye a pair of stretch satin gloves yellow for me, and I REALLY didn't think those synthetic colors would take the dye either.... It sure got me thinking......

I say practice on the scraps, then go for it! What good will it do hanging in a closet for decades to come???????

Let us know how it works!


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm getting ready to make my pattern pieces for the Vida.  One of my DD's is 5 years old.  She is skinny.  What size do you guys usually make for an average height 5 year old?  It seems like the 5/6 yr old one could possibly be too big but i'm not sure since I haven't made one before.  What's your experience?



I like that the Vida gives finished measurements.  My DD is a slim 6 and I used the 4/5 for her.  I didn't use the bottom panel and it fit perfect - I wanted it shorter and not as a dress.


----------



## mom2rtk

2cutekidz said:


> I like that the Vida gives finished measurements.  My DD is a slim 6 and I used the 4/5 for her.  I didn't use the bottom panel and it fit perfect - I wanted it shorter and not as a dress.



OK, I am LOVING this!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Does anyone have a good pic of Alice at disney?  I am halfway through Sara Beth' dress and am not sure about the apron.  And i have to say I love CarlaC's new precious dress.  Makes a perfect Alice dress!


----------



## mom2rtk

mommyof2princesses said:


> Does anyone have a good pic of Alice at disney?  I am halfway through Sara Beth' dress and am not sure about the apron.  And i have to say I love CarlaC's new precious dress.  Makes a perfect Alice dress!



I love hunting through Flickr when I'm looking for character costumes. Here's one of my daughter with Alice and the Mad Hatter:


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mom2rtk said:


> I love hunting through Flickr when I'm looking for character costumes. Here's one of my daughter with Alice and the Mad Hatter:



Thank you!  Did you use the mccall pattern for your dress?  My dd wants me to buy the pattern just for the apron!  Of course, i just missed them on sale at Hancocks!


----------



## mom2rtk

mommyof2princesses said:


> Thank you!  Did you use the mccall pattern for your dress?  My dd wants me to buy the pattern just for the apron!  Of course, i just missed them on sale at Hancocks!



Yes, I used a McCall's pattern for the apron, but changed the apron part of the skirt. I did not use the pattern for the top.

Have fun!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Stephres said:


> I used a sketch book and decorated the pages. It wasn't as big, 5x7 I think, but I wanted it small enough my daughter could carry it around in her bag.





jenb1023 said:


> Another option could be the autograph books I started making for the Big Give Wish kids.  They have gone over very well with the families and at the parks from the reports I have read.  I use chipboard for the front and back cover of the book.  Then I use adhesive pre-cut cardstock from Michaels/AC Moore.  Then I place an unlined index card on each piece of cardstock and decorate.  I hook it all together with rings.  Then when you get home you just peel off the back and stick it in.  I only do about 15-20 pages though per book and do the main characters they may see and blanks.  They are easy to do.  Here are some photos.  Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



Love these autograph book ideas!  



mom2rtk said:


> MANY THANKS! Some of the Sleeping Beauty pics on Flickr are from Simplicity 9384. Another picture in there (the blue satin Sleeping Beauty) is from Simplicity 5835. 9384 IS more complicated, but it's the real McCoy. These are 9384:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9384 has the full circle flare skirt, which I love!
> 
> This one is from 5385:



Gorgeous!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

poohnpigletCA said:


> Speaking of Sleeping Beauty Olivia wore this gorgeous ivory and white brocade Aurora dress in a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Halloween I would like to dye that dress.
> 
> You know when the fairies are fighting to make it pink, make it blue and the white dress has splotches of pink and blue all over it. That is what I want to do. It is a good thing the Bride is still on her Honeymoon she would kill me.
> 
> Do you think brocade will take a dye??



Karen, just for the record, if you dye that dress you are ON YOUR OWN!  I won't answer the phone any more...you will think I fell off the face of the planet.   
For answers about dyeing it, though, look at this website:
http://www.fabrics.net/dizzylettuceArticle.asp


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> Karen, just for the record, if you dye that dress you are ON YOUR OWN!  I won't answer the phone any more...you will think I fell off the face of the planet.
> For answers about dyeing it, though, look at this website:
> http://www.fabrics.net/dizzylettuceArticle.asp



Uh-oh I was wondering when you would come back. 
The Bride is out of town but the Mother of the Bride (who made the dress)apparently has some opinions.



mom2rtk said:


> I'd like to know if it takes the dye, as I have such a hard time finding the colors of fabrics I want, I have recently started I should start dying my own..... I did have a friend recently dye a pair of stretch satin gloves yellow for me, and I REALLY didn't think those synthetic colors would take the dye either.... It sure got me thinking......
> 
> I say practice on the scraps, then go for it! What good will it do hanging in a closet for decades to come???????
> 
> Let us know how it works!



Darla, Please see above post. 



WDWAtLast said:


> She is beautiful!! I can't answer your question, but I love the idea!!



or this post as well!!

It is not like I am asking you to sew a new dress to dye.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

poohnpigletCA said:


> Here ya go....




Oh thank you!!!!  I knew a sweet Dis-er or two would help me.  I tried forever to find it on google 



mom2rtk said:


> I don't have the photo, but it's funny you should ask that in the midst of our discussion of Sleeping Beauty costumes. I have a pile of pink and blue fabric laying here and am planning to do a dress just like that for our upcoming trip this fall!
> 
> I'd love to see the photo again too!



I have wanted this dress for my DD for about 18 months.  I even asked on here several times if someone was interrested in creating one  I'd love to see what you come up with.  I have a talented friend who is working on one right now too!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> I like that the Vida gives finished measurements.  My DD is a slim 6 and I used the 4/5 for her.  I didn't use the bottom panel and it fit perfect - I wanted it shorter and not as a dress.



That is awesome!  Thanks for the help!  I'm sure I will be back with more questions since this is my first!  Oh wait, I do have a question for you....I have made quite a few ruffles now but have never made one like that one that is under the bodice on your DD's dress.  Can you please tell me how to do that?  I don't have a serger.  Do I need one?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I think i have an idea for making the apron for the Alice dress, but I am not sure what it is supposed to look like in the back.  Does it wrap around the back of the neck or are there straps that go down to the apron belt?  Ugghh..just want to say I have finished one dress!!

Still waiting for my Vida patter...hopefully tomorrow so I can have my next project ready to start!


----------



## woodkins

OMG!!!! I bought 10 of those Hobby Lobby Hot Pink Mickey & Minnie bandanas that some of you used to make patchwork twirl dresses. I had to buy them online because we have no HL here. Anyway..I prewashed them this morning and.....THE COLOR WASHED OUT!!!

They are totally faded and you can hardly see the design. I will have to take pics later...did anyone else pre-wash and have this happen?  I am sooooo upset, I was planning on startting the jumper tonight


----------



## poohnpigletCA

mommyof2princesses said:


> I think i have an idea for making the apron for the Alice dress, but I am not sure what it is supposed to look like in the back.  Does it wrap around the back of the neck or are there straps that go down to the apron belt?  Ugghh..just want to say I have finished one dress!!
> 
> Still waiting for my Vida patter...hopefully tomorrow so I can have my next project ready to start!



Here is the back but her hair is in the way.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Anyone post pics for a Vida tutorial yet? =0)


----------



## Mirb1214

woodkins said:


> OMG!!!! I bought 10 of those Hobby Lobby Hot Pink Mickey & Minnie bandanas that some of you used to make patchwork twirl dresses. I had to buy them online because we have no HL here. Anyway..I prewashed them this morning and.....THE COLOR WASHED OUT!!!
> 
> They are totally faded and you can hardly see the design. I will have to take pics later...did anyone else pre-wash and have this happen?  I am sooooo upset, I was planning on startting the jumper tonight



Oh NO!!  I just bought some myself this week after seeing Miranda's dress and I was going to use the bandana myself. . . ugh, I've not washed mine yet but if it washes out then I will probably just take mine back.  Hopefully some more people on here will have an answer though!


----------



## Mirb1214

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Anyone post pics for a Vida tutorial yet? =0)



I hope I'm not misleading you here, but look in the bookmarks.  You can use a search option and search "Vida Case" and there's one w/ pics.  HTH!


----------



## *Toadstool*

woodkins said:


> OMG!!!! I bought 10 of those Hobby Lobby Hot Pink Mickey & Minnie bandanas that some of you used to make patchwork twirl dresses. I had to buy them online because we have no HL here. Anyway..I prewashed them this morning and.....THE COLOR WASHED OUT!!!
> 
> They are totally faded and you can hardly see the design. I will have to take pics later...did anyone else pre-wash and have this happen?  I am sooooo upset, I was planning on startting the jumper tonight


When dreamer and wisher made that first dress she said that they did fade. Maybe if you shock them in cold water and salt it wouldn't be a problem? I hope you didn't wash all of them together!


----------



## SallyfromDE

poohnpigletCA said:


> Speaking of Sleeping Beauty Olivia wore this gorgeous ivory and white brocade Aurora dress in a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Halloween I would like to dye that dress.
> 
> You know when the fairies are fighting to make it pink, make it blue and the white dress has splotches of pink and blue all over it. That is what I want to do. It is a good thing the Bride is still on her Honeymoon she would kill me.
> 
> Do you think brocade will take a dye??



I keep looking for tye dye pink and blue fabric. I think that was great idea for Aurora.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I am confused by piece #5 (the side) - what exactly does grainline mean?  Do I just cut my fabric in the rectangular piece of #5?

AND, do I really have to finish the edges of all my fabric?!  OR can I just finish the edges as I sew the pieces together to save time?


----------



## MouseTriper

karebear1 said:


> I am a grandma!  And I do love being a grandma. As a matter of fact, I get to  go see Henry in a couple of weeks and I can hardly wait! henry will be 18 months old at the end of the month! I have made a few books for him, but no Disney ones YET. Those are waiting for our family trip next Thanksgiving- when he gets to take his first trip to WDW! You bet we're gonna have fun!


Oh I am so sorry, I remember you have Henry now that you mentioned his name.  Please forgive me.  He is just about a month younger than my little guy.  Oh my goodness, I can not wait to hear all about your Thanksgiving trip.  Will you be doing a TR for all your loyal fans???  LOL



tricia said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the dress, and I looked on my computer for pics of DSs first haircut, but could not see any.  I think maybe I didn't have digital yet. .


 Aww thanks for looking anyway.  



disneymomof1 said:


> These next two pics are of Maddie and my niece Victoria, at the Princess Storybook Breakfast at Epcot.  Victoria wore a store bought Alice costume and Maddie wore a Provincial Belle that I purchased off of , I believe I bought it from a fellow disboutiquer that has an shop, MOM2TRK, I think that is her id on here.  It is a beautiful creation, so professionally done and just gorgeous !!!


Oh my goodness, so so so cute!



disneymomof1 said:


> This is Maddie's Easter dress that I made from Carla C's A Line pattern.  I did mess up a bit on the side where you have to hand sew it closed, but it was the first outfit that I ever really completed, other than easy fit pajama bottoms !!


What an adorable Easter dress!!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Such CUTE outfits posted!!!  I love them all!!!
> 
> Thanks for your comments on Abby's crayon tote bag!! I actually just winged a totebag, and then added a panel for the crayons before I stitched up the bag so I could sew in all those dividers for the crayons/pencils. How do you all stitch them so evenly???? I just finished this little outfit to match the bag - something simple for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH just told me he doesnt thing we will be going to WDW this fall - Im so bummed!! I love Night of Joy, Free Dining and MNSSHP - and will be missing it all - the only good thing, is that we may "have" to help Daniel and his family on his Make a Wish trip in Jan/Feb as soon as he is done his Chemo. Hopefully we would stay a few extra days to recoop after that!! His little brothers are WILD  and difficult to control!!!
> 
> Now I did find an OT conference about sensory diets in Boston in October - any thoughts on Boston in October??????


 So cute!!!  Ohhh I am so excited for Daniel to go on a MAW trip...and how exciting that you two will get to go along to help.  You have such a huge heart Wendy!!!  



mom2rtk said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> OK, I thought Epcot was one place I could pass on dragging along the dang costume, but now you KNOW it will be in the bag.... I knew Mary and Alice hung out there, but didn't know Mr. Penguin came out sometimes.......
> 
> Now if I could just find those white boots in a larger size.....


ADORABLE!!!!!!!!  Did you find the boots??



revrob said:


> I must have missed this request - I think I have some pics of AbbyGrace's MNSSHP set from last year - let me see
> 
> Here's the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's close ups of the applique on the legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is so cool!  I think I need to check this out!  Amazing!


Ohh I love that Halloween outfit!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

http://www.sassyscrubs.com/fabric_2014.html

I didn't know you could buy scrub fabric. This is a great tye dye for about $10 a yard, but looks like you can get a coupon somewhere.


----------



## MouseTriper

Stephres said:


> Halloween!
> 
> Hello Kitty Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little spider skirt and t-shirt (I made one for a friend):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bat shorts and t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello kitty top and decoupaged jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bat peasant top and pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how little she looks!


 Hey Steph...you rocked all those Halloween customs!!!!  Your little cutie (who does look so little) is adorable in each one!!!!



mom2rtk said:


> MANY THANKS! Some of the Sleeping Beauty pics on Flickr are from Simplicity 9384. Another picture in there (the blue satin Sleeping Beauty) is from Simplicity 5835. 9384 IS more complicated, but it's the real McCoy. These are 9384:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9384 has the full circle flare skirt, which I love!
> 
> This one is from 5385:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key to getting ANY of those Sleeping Beauty gowns to fit properly is to not be afraid to make them snug through the chest and waist. (Cut it with plenty of allowance along the back seam where the zipper goes, so you have plenty of room, but then trim away when done to get the nice close fit). Otherwise they fall off the shoulders and don't look right.
> 
> I do sell on both of those sites under the same ID I use here, although not necessarily from the exact same styles shown on Flickr. I usually do things on my own daughter's gowns that I would never want to replicate! Usually these are small things that result in many additional hours of work!
> 
> Happy sewing!


OMGosh I LOVE that first picture!!!!  The picture is stunning with your little princess in front of the castle!!!!  WOW!!!!  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> First off  For being almost finished with your customs for your Oct. trip!!!  I am just getting started.
> 
> Here are a couple outfits I made
> For DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that was almost 2 years ago.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some more outfits.  I have some of that Disney fabric still and I want to make a couple things with it for our trip.


Love the overalls!!!!  So cute!



poohnpigletCA said:


> Speaking of Sleeping Beauty Olivia wore this gorgeous ivory and white brocade Aurora dress in a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Halloween I would like to dye that dress.
> 
> You know when the fairies are fighting to make it pink, make it blue and the white dress has splotches of pink and blue all over it. That is what I want to do. It is a good thing the Bride is still on her Honeymoon she would kill me.
> 
> Do you think brocade will take a dye??


 Wow I love that wedding picture.  Your DD looks beautiful and the little ring bearer is so cute, look at his expression.  Hahaha.  The dress is awesome!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

2cutekidz said:


> I like that the Vida gives finished measurements.  My DD is a slim 6 and I used the 4/5 for her.  I didn't use the bottom panel and it fit perfect - I wanted it shorter and not as a dress.


LOVE IT!!!!!  



mom2rtk said:


> I love hunting through Flickr when I'm looking for character costumes. Here's one of my daughter with Alice and the Mad Hatter:


So cute...!!!!  I love seeing pics where the custom matches the characters!!!



woodkins said:


> OMG!!!! I bought 10 of those Hobby Lobby Hot Pink Mickey & Minnie bandanas that some of you used to make patchwork twirl dresses. I had to buy them online because we have no HL here. Anyway..I prewashed them this morning and.....THE COLOR WASHED OUT!!!
> 
> They are totally faded and you can hardly see the design. I will have to take pics later...did anyone else pre-wash and have this happen?  I am sooooo upset, I was planning on startting the jumper tonight


 WOW!!!  That is soo strange.  I never washed my pink bandanas before I made my DD's custom.  I have washed it since and nothing like that ever happened.  The colors look hot still and no bleeding whatsoever.  Here is the pic again from just last week when she wore it at Disneyland...after it had been washed.  I am so sorry that happened to yours.  Maybe it was just that particualr dye lot??  I am not sure??






 (This is after the custom had been washed...)





(This was taken right after I finished making it and I had not yet washed any of the fabric).


----------



## mom2rtk

mommyof2princesses said:


> I think i have an idea for making the apron for the Alice dress, but I am not sure what it is supposed to look like in the back.  Does it wrap around the back of the neck or are there straps that go down to the apron belt?  Ugghh..just want to say I have finished one dress!!
> 
> Still waiting for my Vida patter...hopefully tomorrow so I can have my next project ready to start!




That McCalls pattern, and the one I made, buttons up behind the neck. The actual Alice in the park has straps that cross in back I believe....


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

KARAJ said:


> I hate that!! My Joann's used to let you still use the coupon it was just off the regular price. They stopped about a year ago. Did anyone else have a Joann's that did that?? The clerks said they were one of the last ones that did it.



you can use the 40% off coupons online though for sale items - they take the 40% off the reg price. I bought some Halloween fabric that way online yesterday.


----------



## mom2rtk

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> you can use the 40% off coupons online though for sale items - they take the 40% off the reg price. I bought some Halloween fabric that way online yesterday.



It's been a LONG time since my JoAnn's would let you do that.... I swear they put some of that stuff at 25% off just to KEEP you from using a coupon..... They cringe when they see me coming. Today I redeemed 17 coupons on one transaction......


----------



## Stephres

What? Not only have they never let me use the coupon when it's on sale, they only let me use one coupon per transaction! I waste more money in gas going back and forth from that place.


----------



## sahm1000

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am confused by piece #5 (the side) - what exactly does grainline mean?  Do I just cut my fabric in the rectangular piece of #5?
> 
> AND, do I really have to finish the edges of all my fabric?!  OR can I just finish the edges as I sew the pieces together to save time?



Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on this, but piece #5 isn't exactly straight up and down if I remember correctly.........so when I cut out those pieces I kind of have to "tilt" the pieces so they are straight (this only matters if the design on the fabric has a left and right pattern that would look crooked otherwise).  

And before I had a serger I would cut out the pieces of what I was making and then zig zag around each piece before I sewed it together.  And then once I sewed it together I went back over it and zig zagged it again.  I just don't like the way the insides of things look if they aren't finished well.  But, to be honest,  I have skipped on that (the first zig zag anyways) if it was something my girls were only going to wear once or twice and I was in a hurry.  But truthfully, it shouldn't effect the construction of the dress.  



mom2rtk said:


> It's been a LONG time since my JoAnn's would let you do that.... I swear they put some of that stuff at 25% off just to KEEP you from using a coupon..... They cringe when they see me coming. Today I redeemed 17 coupons on one transaction......




My Joann's won't do that any longer either.  Which stinks!



On the pink and blue Aurora dress.........I saw a VIDA on  that the front half was pink and the back was blue.  On the main front and black panels it said "Make it Pink" and "Make it Blue" with a picture of the fairies.  It was really cute!


----------



## mom2rtk

Stephres said:


> What? Not only have they never let me use the coupon when it's on sale, they only let me use one coupon per transaction! I waste more money in gas going back and forth from that place.



You can use more than one coupon at a time if they are different. You just can't use 2 copies of the same coupon. Right now is coupon commotion. I have the ones they handed out in the store, the ones that were inside the mailer, the ones that were in the paper, even a Hobby Lobby coupon since they honor competitor's coupons. They were all different, but this was one of those odd occasions when I had LOTS of different ones.

They never have zippers on sale, but now I'm stocked up for a bit!


----------



## mom2rtk

sahm1000 said:


> On the pink and blue Aurora dress.........I saw a VIDA on  that the front half was pink and the back was blue.  On the main front and black panels it said "Make it Pink" and "Make it Blue" with a picture of the fairies.  It was really cute!



I would love to see this! Can you PM me the link or the item number????


----------



## 2cutekidz

woodkins said:


> OMG!!!! I bought 10 of those Hobby Lobby Hot Pink Mickey & Minnie bandanas that some of you used to make patchwork twirl dresses. I had to buy them online because we have no HL here. Anyway..I prewashed them this morning and.....THE COLOR WASHED OUT!!!
> 
> They are totally faded and you can hardly see the design. I will have to take pics later...did anyone else pre-wash and have this happen?  I am sooooo upset, I was planning on startting the jumper tonight



AimeeG had this happen too. She bought hers online too not from Hobby Lobby.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> That is awesome!  Thanks for the help!  I'm sure I will be back with more questions since this is my first!  Oh wait, I do have a question for you....I have made quite a few ruffles now but have never made one like that one that is under the bodice on your DD's dress.  Can you please tell me how to do that?  I don't have a serger.  Do I need one?



Sure!  I used an overcast stitch on my regular sewing machine on the edges, but you could always hem the edges too.  I made the ruffle strip 2X the width of the bodice and ran a basting stitch down the middle (press the strip in half lengthwise to get a straight line to follow) pull the basting stitch to gather the ruffle and pin it in place.  Attatch it by sewing it in the middle - remove your basting stitch after it is attatched.  I put my ruffle on  after the bodice was finished, but you could do it before and hide the ends in the side seams.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am confused by piece #5 (the side) - what exactly does grainline mean?  Do I just cut my fabric in the rectangular piece of #5?
> 
> AND, do I really have to finish the edges of all my fabric?!  OR can I just finish the edges as I sew the pieces together to save time?



You have a crosswise grain and a lengthwise grain so when its telling you to place it on the grain it's just telling you to place it straight on the grain - not on an angle.  (Maybe someone else can explain that better)  

I don't finish my edges before I put it together.  I finish them after the seams are sewn.  They don't fray enough to finish them before.


----------



## karebear1

Can someone tell me where I can order those bright pink bandanas that have Mickey and Minnie on them?   i don't have a hobby lobby near me. Thanks!


----------



## Keurigirl

Hey ladies, I have a question about the color of Alice's dress. Just how blue is it at the park? I bought what I *thought* was the right blue when I was at the fabric store yesterday, but now that I see photos of it online I think what I bought is too dark.

What I have is not royal blue, not navy, but not a pastel blue either. It's a really pretty blue, but I don't know if it's light enough. How light is her dress? Do I need to go more pastel? 

I know it's hard to tell when you can't see my fabric.


----------



## mom2rtk

Icy blue broadcloth at JoAnn's is perfect....


----------



## 2cutekidz

mom2rtk said:


> I would love to see this! Can you PM me the link or the item number????



That was TNMOM25 who made that, maybe she'll come along and post it again, but you can see it here too.

http://thefairygodmothers.blogspot.com/

I think Tink561 won that auction!


----------



## 2cutekidz

karebear1 said:


> Can someone tell me where I can order those bright pink bandanas that have Mickey and Minnie on them?   i don't have a hobby lobby near me. Thanks!



I'd try to see if anyone can find them at a Hobby Lobby for you.  The ones online are not washing well, and fading/bleeding bad.  I can go to my Hobby Lobby and see if they have any.


----------



## woodkins

karebear1 said:


> Can someone tell me where I can order those bright pink bandanas that have Mickey and Minnie on them?   i don't have a hobby lobby near me. Thanks!



I bought mine online from crafts etc because I didn't have a HL either. I washed them today & all of the color FADED...BIG TIME!!! Of course, i washed all 10 bandanas together too....what a waste of $25!!! Don't buy them from crafts etc.


----------



## karebear1

2cutekidz said:


> I'd try to see if anyone can find them at a Hobby Lobby for you.  The ones online are not washing well, and fading/bleeding bad.  I can go to my Hobby Lobby and see if they have any.




Would you really be willing to check your HL for me? That would be so wonderful! Do you know how much they are?


----------



## karebear1

woodkins said:


> I bought mine online from crafts etc because I didn't have a HL either. I washed them today & all of the color FADED...BIG TIME!!! Of course, i washed all 10 bandanas together too....what a waste of $25!!! Don't buy them from crafts etc.




Ah Woodkins! that is too bad!  i wonder if you could email Crafts. etc. and tell them they faded?? they may be willing to refund your money?? Good luck.


----------



## 2cutekidz

karebear1 said:


> Would you really be willing to check your HL for me? That would be so wonderful! Do you know how much they are?



Sure!  Like I need an excuse to go to Hobby Lobby!  I don't remember how much they were - maybe $2?  I know last time I bought them they were on sale, so I don't remember.  I'll check tonight or tomorrow morning.  How many would you like?


----------



## MouseTriper

karebear1 said:


> Can someone tell me where I can order those bright pink bandanas that have Mickey and Minnie on them?   i don't have a hobby lobby near me. Thanks!





karebear1 said:


> Would you really be willing to check your HL for me? That would be so wonderful! Do you know how much they are?



Let me know if you guys don't find them and I will take a look at my Hobby Lobby.  Luckily, mine did not fade when I washed them.


----------



## Mirb1214

I don't know how to multiquote  so I won't waste a lot of space w/ quoting each one but I LOVED all the Halloween outfits.  They were all so cute!  Thanks again for posting!


----------



## mirandag819

woodkins said:


> OMG!!!! I bought 10 of those Hobby Lobby Hot Pink Mickey & Minnie bandanas that some of you used to make patchwork twirl dresses. I had to buy them online because we have no HL here. Anyway..I prewashed them this morning and.....THE COLOR WASHED OUT!!!
> 
> They are totally faded and you can hardly see the design. I will have to take pics later...did anyone else pre-wash and have this happen?  I am sooooo upset, I was planning on startting the jumper tonight



That stinks.... I prewashed the ones I got from Hobby Lobby and they seemed fine, if they faded it wasn't noticable. I washed them in cold water with Gain HE.... no clue if that mattered though.


----------



## DisneyKings

Anyone have the singer Futura CE-100?  What are your thoughts on it?  Do you have hoop envy?  There's one listed on craigslist, but it's about 2 hrs away, so trying to make sure it's a good deal 1st.  Thanks!


----------



## karebear1

2cutekidz said:


> Sure!  Like I need an excuse to go to Hobby Lobby!  I don't remember how much they were - maybe $2?  I know last time I bought them they were on sale, so I don't remember.  I'll check tonight or tomorrow morning.  How many would you like?




Oh- enough to use for a cute outfit- what do you think? Would 10 be enough?  Do you know what they measure?  If they're 22x22- then I'd need 12 please.


----------



## karebear1

MouseTriper said:


> Let me know if you guys don't find them and I will take a look at my Hobby Lobby.  Luckily, mine did not fade when I washed them.




That's so sweet of you! I will definetly do that!  THANKS!!!!


----------



## jenb1023

mom2rtk said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> OK, I thought Epcot was one place I could pass on dragging along the dang costume, but now you KNOW it will be in the bag.... I knew Mary and Alice hung out there, but didn't know Mr. Penguin came out sometimes.......
> 
> Now if I could just find those white boots in a larger size.....



Sorry for "helping"!    Now you have to take the costume to Epcot and shop for new boots.  Love the outfit and the boots!  Good luck finding him - Epcot is the only place I have ever seen him.  I've seen Mary and Bert at MK but no Mr. Penguin.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenb1023 said:


> Sorry for "helping"!    Now you have to take the costume to Epcot and shop for new boots.  Love the outfit and the boots!  Good luck finding him - Epcot is the only place I have ever seen him.  I've seen Mary and Bert at MK but no Mr. Penguin.



You know, I've looked everywhere for those boots in a larger size, even called the manufacturer last year, only to be told they were discontinued...   

Has anyone out there ever sewn spats (the shoe covers that dancers wear??? If you look at my photo again, that's what Mary is wearing....) Anyone have a pattern????


----------



## bentleygirl22

are you guys only looking for white lace up boots with heels 
or will white boots with heels will do??

What sizes are you guys looking for ?


----------



## jessica52877

I have seen the penguin from Mary Poppins around the hat at DHS. This was about a year or two ago at most. When the 8 or so characters come out. Dallas actually wanted to see him!


----------



## Adi12982

Someone kindly offered to pick up 5-6 of the bandannas from HL from me, but I lost who it was (emptied my PM box), anyhow, if that was you or you are willing to pick some up for me, please let me know. . . I'd really love some


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Ok, I got some sewing projects done.  I'm about ready to start sewing for disney, now.  I just have to finish up some projects I'm doing for a local crafts fair.  Anyway, here are the non-Disney things I've been sewing recently:

I made these matching kimono robes for my little 6-year-old sister, and my two-year-old daughter (that's right, her auntie is only 4 years older than her.  My son is only a year and half apart from his aunt.  He's 4.)





I appliqued a dragon on Ava's (the 2-year old)





And a lotus blossom on my sister's:






And here is the blazer jacket I made for my 4-year-old.  He picked out the fabric.  He loves that it's called a blazer, too.  He keeps getting it mixed up and calling it a blaster, though.  









Let me tell you, I went all out with this one.  The pattern called for binding all the seems with taping, it's lined, and it has an inside pocket for business cards (which my son loves, btw.  He calls it his 'secret pocket'.)  I thought about photographing the inside because I'm so proud of myself, but my camera ran out of batteries.  I wish it was a litlte longer in front and the shoulders fit him better, but oh well.  It was too much work to keep nit-picking at it.  I got exhausted.


----------



## mom2rtk

bentleygirl22 said:


> are you guys only looking for white lace up boots with heels
> or will white boots with heels will do??
> 
> What sizes are you guys looking for ?



Well, my wish is to have white lace-up boots. I would need a girls size 2 or 3. If I don't find those, I would settle for white low to medium heel boots, but not patent leather. I found some of those last year when I started looking, but they looked more like go-go boots.

My other alternative would be to shave a bit of my daughter's foot off, but so far that's gotten a lukewarm reception....  

If anyone sees any, I would love to hear about it!


----------



## 2cutekidz

karebear1 said:


> Oh- enough to use for a cute outfit- what do you think? Would 10 be enough?  Do you know what they measure?  If they're 22x22- then I'd need 12 please.




Ok.  I picked up 5 and they still had more.  They are 1.99 and measure 20X20. I have to go that way again tomorrow so I'll run in and pick up the rest and let you know how many I was able to get.


----------



## xdanielleax

Wow!  I've only been gone like a day and a half and so much has been posted!  I love all the princess costumes!    And the hankerchief dresses are adorable!  I need that fabric!  I am getting ready to embark on my 1st pettiskirt.  I ordered a DIY kit on etsy with the fabric.  I've cut it and it's ready to sew.  Wish me luck! LOL!


----------



## mom2rtk

jessica52877 said:


> I have seen the penguin from Mary Poppins around the hat at DHS. This was about a year or two ago at most. When the 8 or so characters come out. Dallas actually wanted to see him!



I've heard they do this character m&g in the animation building now, mostly on non-Fantasmic nights around 5 and 6. We didn't make dinner ADR's so we could hang out and see........ Mary Poppins will be in our bag that day too!


----------



## ireland_nicole

woodkins said:


> OMG!!!! I bought 10 of those Hobby Lobby Hot Pink Mickey & Minnie bandanas that some of you used to make patchwork twirl dresses. I had to buy them online because we have no HL here. Anyway..I prewashed them this morning and.....THE COLOR WASHED OUT!!!
> 
> They are totally faded and you can hardly see the design. I will have to take pics later...did anyone else pre-wash and have this happen?  I am sooooo upset, I was planning on startting the jumper tonight



Just so y'all know, I bought mine at HL, not online, and had a problem w/ some of them fading.  There didn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it, either unfortunately.


Mirb1214 said:


> I hope I'm not misleading you here, but look in the bookmarks.  You can use a search option and search "Vida Case" and there's one w/ pics.  HTH!



Linette did one, and it's great, but I really love the way 2cutekidz explained it; I'm hoping she'll be able to get pics up soon to go with it, because I'm still not 100% sure about the lining.


----------



## Keurigirl

*Does anyone know where I can get a Dumbo Applique??* I've checked my sources but Dumbo doesn't seem to be very popular. I'd love to not have to do any self-applique if I can use a machine embroidery design. Thanks!


----------



## mirandag819

Keurigirl said:


> *Does anyone know where I can get a Dumbo Applique??* I've checked my sources but Dumbo doesn't seem to be very popular. I'd love to not have to do any self-applique if I can use a machine embroidery design. Thanks!



I don't think I have seen a Dumbo now that you mention it. Sucking up to HeatherSue might work..... she did an awesome job making some birthday mickey designs when I said I needed them this weekend. I bet Heather could do a cute Dumbo (I know I would buy it is she did!)


----------



## poohnpigletCA

mirandag819 said:


> I don't think I have seen a Dumbo now that you mention it. Sucking up to HeatherSue might work..... she did an awesome job making some birthday mickey designs when I said I needed them this weekend. I bet Heather could do a cute Dumbo (I know I would buy it is she did!)



Speaking of HeatherSue do you know if she (or anyone else on this board) stiches the design and sells it as an applique (for those of us that do not have the machine. There are a few on ebay they are not to pricey but they are very limited.

Thanks.


----------



## Tink561

2cutekidz said:


> That was TNMOM25 who made that, maybe she'll come along and post it again, but you can see it here too.
> 
> http://thefairygodmothers.blogspot.com/
> 
> I think Tink561 won that auction!



 I got several goodies from that launch!!!


----------



## HLAuburn

*Anyone making anything for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party yet?    We just booked our December trip, so I'm ready to make some outfits for my girls!  I just need some ideas!  *


----------



## aimeeg

I knew I saw one the other day. Here is Dumbo. I love the crow too. I wish we needed Dumbo outfits but already have them! boo hoo

http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=117538767896&h=VIBWM&u=6AaY6&ref=nf


----------



## Stephres

poohnpigletCA said:


> Speaking of HeatherSue do you know if she (or anyone else on this board) stiches the design and sells it as an applique (for those of us that do not have the machine. There are a few on ebay they are not to pricey but they are very limited.
> 
> Thanks.



I have asked her and she said she is too busy digitizing right now to do it. I thought Shannon (RevRob) had mentioned it at one point, but I don't know if she ever got around to doing it.

I would be interested as well!


----------



## NiniMorris

poohnpigletCA said:


> Speaking of HeatherSue do you know if she (or anyone else on this board) stiches the design and sells it as an applique (for those of us that do not have the machine. There are a few on ebay they are not to pricey but they are very limited.
> 
> Thanks.



Oooohhhh...me too...me too...me too!  Number one on my list is a serger...embroidery machine has to fall to number two!

Nini


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Stephres said:


> I have asked her and she said she is too busy digitizing right now to do it. I thought Shannon (RevRob) had mentioned it at one point, but I don't know if she ever got around to doing it.
> 
> I would be interested as well!



I look through Heathersue's and they are just soooo cool. Oh RevrRob where are you?


----------



## princessmom29

HLAuburn said:


> *Anyone making anything for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party yet?    We just booked our December trip, so I'm ready to make some outfits for my girls!  I just need some ideas!  *



I did this for last year:


----------



## 2cutekidz

ireland_nicole said:


> Just so y'all know, I bought mine at HL, not online, and had a problem w/ some of them fading.  There didn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it, either unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Linette did one, and it's great, but I really love the way 2cutekidz explained it; I'm hoping she'll be able to get pics up soon to go with it, because I'm still not 100% sure about the lining.



I'm on it!  I'll post pictures tomorrow.  I'm battling a stomach bug and don't want to mess with photobucket tonight!  I'll finish the tute - with pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Tanzanite

mom2rtk said:


> I would love to see this! Can you PM me the link or the item number????



There was a lady in England had a dress from  UK Disney store that is both colors posted on Disney Paris thread was cute.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Who was asking about Halloween customs?  Here are the 2 I made last year.   (Sorry the pictures are all different sizes!)

Daisy dressed as Minnie









Some SERIOUS twirl!!









And Vampire Mickey and my favorite - FrankenGoofy.  I think I might redo this one again this year.









And here's a Christmas set for whoever was looking for those 

GingerMickey


----------



## karebear1

2cutekidz said:


> Ok.  I picked up 5 and they still had more.  They are 1.99 and measure 20X20. I have to go that way again tomorrow so I'll run in and pick up the rest and let you know how many I was able to get.





2cutekidz said:


> I'm on it!  I'll post pictures tomorrow.  I'm battling a stomach bug and don't want to mess with photobucket tonight!  I'll finish the tute - with pictures tomorrow!



WHAT A FRIEND YOU ARE!!!!  Battling the stomach flu and still going out to get those bandanas for me! you are so sweet! BUT.... Please..... don't feel like you have to get those tomorrow! I'm in no hurry for them, and I'd hate to be responsible for you passing out in HL  because you had to get those bandanas for karen! 

Thank You so much for doing this for me.  please pm me as to how I can pay you for these things when you know the total cost- ok??

Feel better!!!!


----------



## karebear1

2cutekidz said:


> Who was asking about Halloween customs?  Here are the 2 I made last year.   (Sorry the pictures are all different sizes!)
> 
> Daisy dressed as Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some SERIOUS twirl!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Vampire Mickey and my favorite - FrankenGoofy.  I think I might redo this one again this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Christmas set for whoever was looking for those
> 
> GingerMickey




These are so darling, BUT...... am I missing Frankengoofy??


----------



## disneymomof1

Here is my DD at our fourth of July parade.  This pattern was easy and turned out very cute. It is the Faith Double Layer top from youcanmakethis.  And of course Samantha had to have a matching outfit, Samantha's outfit was done about 15 minutes before the parade started.


----------



## 2cutekidz

I'm in rare form - I have the worst sunburn of my life too.  I had to venture out today looking for a lidocane spray for some relief.  Hobby Lobby was on the way to Target. 

FrankenGoofy is on the pantleg of the boys set.  The other pantleg says Not So Scary but it didn't photograph well.  Here's a closeup


----------



## revrob

poohnpigletCA said:


> Speaking of HeatherSue do you know if she (or anyone else on this board) stiches the design and sells it as an applique (for those of us that do not have the machine. There are a few on ebay they are not to pricey but they are very limited.
> 
> Thanks.





Stephres said:


> I have asked her and she said she is too busy digitizing right now to do it. I thought Shannon (RevRob) had mentioned it at one point, but I don't know if she ever got around to doing it.
> 
> I would be interested as well!





NiniMorris said:


> Oooohhhh...me too...me too...me too!  Number one on my list is a serger...embroidery machine has to fall to number two!
> 
> Nini





poohnpigletCA said:


> I look through Heathersue's and they are just soooo cool. Oh RevrRob where are you?



I had talked about doing this a little earlier, and then actually had some people inquire about the possibility and then decided that they would rather not do this.  That kinda left a negative response in my mind about the prospect of this idea.  

I have done these for myself, and I really like the way they stitch up.  I have a design that is on it's way to someone to be stitched as a patch onto a garment.  I want to make sure that this will work out perfectly for everyone.  If you have a specific design that you're interested in a patch for, please PM me and I'll work with you on an individual basis.

I have TONS of designs that this will work on!  HeatherSue's designs work FANTASTICALLY for these patches!


----------



## JUJU814

2cutekidz said:


> I'm in rare form - I have the worst sunburn of my life too.  I had to venture out today looking for a lidocane spray for some relief.  Hobby Lobby was on the way to Target.
> 
> FrankenGoofy is on the pantleg of the boys set.  The other pantleg says Not So Scary but it didn't photograph well.  Here's a closeup



Those outfits are awesome! LOVE the FrankenGoofy! LOL


----------



## MiniGirl

HLAuburn said:


> *Anyone making anything for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party yet?    We just booked our December trip, so I'm ready to make some outfits for my girls!  I just need some ideas!  *



I made these last year....









I haven't started on this year's yet. 

This was last year's Halloween....













I love the holidays, and can't wait to get started. I haven't sewn much lately. I was having trouble with my eyes and had to wait for an eye appointment and my glasses to come in. I'm still getting used to them, but hope to be back in full swing soon.


----------



## aimeeg

Here are my Halloween-



























And My Christmas-


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

I LOVE the holidays and love seeing all your creations past!! So cute!!

It was so nice to see little Matthew again!! I feel like its been forever since I saw him!!

I have some knit to work with  - Im trying to do a lettuce edge - it keeps rolling on itself though, even after I try to edge it? What am I doing wrong? Any tips??????

Thanks so much!! Wendy


----------



## Rebecuberduber

aimeeg said:


> Here are my Halloween-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And My Christmas-



Those are too neat.  The Wicked dress is awesome!


----------



## Stephres

Wendy, lost your quote!

I pull it tight from the front and the back as I feed it into the machine. Check out my blog for a picture. Good luck!


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Wendy, lost your quote!
> 
> I pull it tight from the front and the back as I feed it into the machine. Check out my blog for a picture. Good luck!



THanks Steph - what width do you set your stitch on? Do you want the zig zag to go over the edge or ???? Have you ever used a serger to do it?

That picture of little Megan was ADORABLE!! How old was she then? She did look little!!


----------



## tnmom25

aimeeg said:


> Here are my Halloween-



I've always LOVED this one!!!!!


----------



## karamat

tricia said:


> I had never been to the scrubs section in Walmart before as I am an office manager and never had the need, but they are rearranging our Walmart cause of an expansion and I happened to walk thru.  I think it must have been a popular top, cause the only size left was the XS.  They had lots of other Disney stuff there, but most was $19 and this one was $10.


I saw a scrub top at WalMart that I really wanted for the fabric, but only about 1/3 of the top used the fabric and the rest was solid color.  I just couldn't spend $20 for that little of fabric... of course as our trip gets closer and I start doing more sewing for the trip I may change my mind 

Sunday we went to the Dog Show... here's my daughter in the complete outfit I posted a couple of weeks ago.  And she loved the hat!  Wouldn't take it off and has worn it ever evening since.





I'm hosting a giveaway on my blog as part of a Pay It Forward Giveaway.  Please stop by and enter (drawing ends Sunday night)
http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com


----------



## jessica52877

I want to play the halloween and christmas game! Those are my favorites! But I am way too tired to even think about finding pictures. The halloween have been seen a million times anyways but the christmas I am not sure how much I ever posted. I know I finished up a few the night before we left!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> THanks Steph - what width do you set your stitch on? Do you want the zig zag to go over the edge or ???? Have you ever used a serger to do it?
> 
> That picture of little Megan was ADORABLE!! How old was she then? She did look little!!



Hmm, I guess I do need more detail. I set it to the smallest stitch, on the cheap Kenmore that is "1." You go over the edge, like you were finishing a seam. I know you can do it with the serger but it involved taking out the blade and a needle and I was too askeered I wouldn't be able to put them back in properly! 



karamat said:


>



Soooo cute! I love that she wouldn't take the hat off, I always have the opposite problem. She is just adorable!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

poohnpigletCA said:


> Here is the back but her hair is in the way.



Thanks for positng this.  now I can finish the dress.  I may do the criss cross or straight down, whichever works out!


----------



## sheridee32

mom2rtk said:


> I've heard they do this character m&g in the animation building now, mostly on non-Fantasmic nights around 5 and 6. We didn't make dinner ADR's so we could hang out and see........ Mary Poppins will be in our bag that day too!



When we went in April we went animation and saw the peguins, bolt characters, incrediable, milificant fantasmic and there had been more but some had already left


----------



## VBAndrea

JUJU814 said:


> I have my serger all fixed, fabric pre washed and chosen for outfits. I'm actually starting on outfits tonight. I had to post a pic of Emily in an outfit I just purchased for animal kingdom. It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, these are what I have picked out for Snow White using CarlaC Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a patchwork twirl dress...there is some tink fabrics and a minnie mouse one...not sure if I'll embroider on it or not. Right now I'll just be happy to make something:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course a Minnie Mouse simple simple simple sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, and not a bit Disney but that's ok because I love the fabrics, a little pillowcase dress using Jham's tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me LUCK! Do you think I can get all these done in less than 5 weeks?? Please, if you've gone on marathons or sewn several dresses in a short time, I'd love to know as I find it encouraging.



Your dd looks adorable in the dress.  I had to laugh b/c I had that one bookmarked as a favorite.  I didn't purchase it though b/c I *think* I can make something similar.  But do want to compliment you on your taste in clothing!


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I LOVE the holidays and love seeing all your creations past!! So cute!!
> 
> It was so nice to see little Matthew again!! I feel like its been forever since I saw him!!
> 
> I have some knit to work with  - Im trying to do a lettuce edge - it keeps rolling on itself though, even after I try to edge it? What am I doing wrong? Any tips??????
> 
> Thanks so much!! Wendy



LOL  I just happen to have my old Stretch-n-Sew book laying here beside me.  Here is what it says:  To ruffle (lettuce edge), set your sewing machine for a wide zigzag with a very short stitch length, so that stitches are extremely close together.  Stitch along folded edge, stretching the ribbing edge hard while stitching.  Stitches will extend over the folded edge and give a finished effect.  NOTE:  It is also possible to ruffle 50% stretch fabric on a cut edge or and edge turned under 1/4 inch.

Hope that helps.


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> THanks Steph - what width do you set your stitch on? Do you want the zig zag to go over the edge or ???? Have you ever used a serger to do it?
> 
> That picture of little Megan was ADORABLE!! How old was she then? She did look little!!



My serger workbook says this:
3 thread rolled lettuce edge.
Use 3 thread rolled edge.  Use serger thread in the needle, a decorative thread in the upper looper and serger thread in the lower looper.
Serge onto the fabric, trimming fabric slightly.  Grasp the thread chain behind the presser foot and the fabric in front of the presser foot and stretch.  Serge the fabric edge trimming the fabric.  When fabric is released, the edge will lettuce or ruffle.  Note:  If necessary, adjust the width knob to a higher number or wider stitch to allow more fabric to be rolled into the stitch.


----------



## VBAndrea

revrob said:


> I must have missed this request - I think I have some pics of AbbyGrace's MNSSHP set from last year - let me see
> 
> Here's the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's close ups of the applique on the legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I adore the spider Mickey heads!  I think I need to plan an October trip for 2010 (though doubt I'll ever get dh to do Disney again -- he's overall anti-Disney ).


----------



## bentleygirl22

Here's some of my old old outfits.. As you can see my kids where so young when i made some of these....
Alexis in one of her minnie halloween overalls, She was 2yrs old









James in his i think he was 4








we lived in orlando back then so halloween was hot...









Alexis 3 yrs old




Same year





Christmas outfits





I want a hippo for christmas overalls









christmas twirl








Alexis 













Alexis in her cat in the hat overalls 








James in his matching cat in the hat overalls








The cat was all hand and SM stiched... Very long to do all the details  I made these the christmas the movie  the cat in the hat came out ... 

Alexis christmas









While i was looking at old photos I found my very 1st outfit i made Alexis
she was just a baby.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







its soooo funny  & very bad... lol

then this was my biggest hit when i used to sell my outfits My minnie overalls





Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## VBAndrea

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This question is OT and not really related to sewing so please forgive me....but I am looking for something different/cheaper for my kids autograph books.  In the past I have let each of them have a 7x7 creative memories album with a TON of pages in it and they get a TON of autographs!!!!!  So the character signs one page and then on the opposite page I put a picture of them with the character and scrapbook around it to match the character.  My kids love those books, but it does get to be costly with all of those pages and albums and they are rather cumbersome to carry around.  My kids love those albums though.  So I thought all of you crafty people might have another idea.  I haven't been able to find other albums that extend that big.  Any ideas?  Thanks!



I have been debating over the same issue and finally decided I don't want to go through the expense of making dd a scrapbook album (Disney embellishments are too pricey).  So after a couple of weeks of agonizing I have decided to do a digital photo book.  I am currently in the process of making 4x6 pictures with character photos covering one side of the photo and a colored area with the character name on the other side.  I just googled a search for character photo and found a nice Flicker site with Disney characters -- some can't be copied, but some can.  And many have family members in the pictures so you have to weed through a lot of photos.  I will likely download my creations to Shutterfly or Snapfish and make a photo/autograph book that way.

In addition, I bought a small hardcovered sketchpad that will be my ds's autograph book.  He detests characters, so I'll get that autographed *for him* and then take those sheets out and use those in compiling my own scrapbook.  I doubt I will decorate those pages in advance, but my dd should get some attention with her book.  DD will want a book or her own to look at post-trip and I want autographs for my scrapbook, so I think that will work out in the long run.


----------



## MommyBoo!

I made my girls Halloween skirts last year.  My son decorated shoes for my youngest to match her skirt.


----------



## Keurigirl

Ok! Now I found Dumbo! 

Now, anyone got any Tiki Room, or Tiki Birds??  

Where are heather sue's designs?


----------



## Jajone

poohnpigletCA said:


> Speaking of HeatherSue do you know if she (or anyone else on this board) stiches the design and sells it as an applique (for those of us that do not have the machine. There are a few on ebay they are not to pricey but they are very limited.
> 
> Thanks.


Me Too! What do I search for to find these on ebay?



HLAuburn said:


> *Anyone making anything for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party yet?    We just booked our December trip, so I'm ready to make some outfits for my girls!  I just need some ideas!  *


I'm looking for cute customs for boys. Ds will be 8 and is going on a father/son trip. Now that I'm done with DD customs for our trip, time to start on his. Does anyone know when the Disney xmas fabric comes out?



revrob said:


> I had talked about doing this a little earlier, and then actually had some people inquire about the possibility and then decided that they would rather not do this.  That kinda left a negative response in my mind about the prospect of this idea.
> 
> I have done these for myself, and I really like the way they stitch up.  I have a design that is on it's way to someone to be stitched as a patch onto a garment.  I want to make sure that this will work out perfectly for everyone.  If you have a specific design that you're interested in a patch for, please PM me and I'll work with you on an individual basis.
> 
> I have TONS of designs that this will work on!  HeatherSue's designs work FANTASTICALLY for these patches!


How does one attach these patches? I'm more interested in someone stitching the applique out on a cut piece of fabric for me.


----------



## LisaZoe

Woo hoo! I just ordered PED Basic so I'm a step closer to being able to do some fancier fonts and new designs. I'm so glad I saw the post someone made about using a coupon to order it online from JoAnns. (Thanks to whomever posted that... it saved me more than $50!!!) I always assumed I couldn't use a coupon since it specifically excludes sewing machines and sewing machine department but it worked. My goal is to be caught up as much as possible on sewing before it arrives so I can download the Embird trial to play with.

Since we're getting inspired for Halloween and Christmas themed creations, I took a look through my photos. I actually don't have any of something specifically Halloween themed - I know I've made a few but I guess I never took photos for some reason.  Anyway, here are some that I think are great for Halloween:


















I did get photos of most of the Christmas themed creations before they left home.


----------



## 2cutekidz

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I LOVE the holidays and love seeing all your creations past!! So cute!!
> 
> It was so nice to see little Matthew again!! I feel like its been forever since I saw him!!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!! Wendy



Awww...Thanks!  Little Man doesn't get as much face time as Emily , does he?  I have a fabulous Halloween set in the works and I'm going to make him a matching set too, so he'll get some pictures soon.  Here he is recently before and after a trip to the "barber"  The hair stylist was amazed by the amount of hair she cut off.


----------



## 3huskymom

Jajone said:


> Me Too! What do I search for to find these on ebay?
> 
> 
> I'm looking for cute customs for boys. Ds will be 8 and is going on a father/son trip. Now that I'm done with DD customs for our trip, time to start on his. Does anyone know when the Disney xmas fabric comes out?
> 
> 
> How does one attach these patches? I'm more interested in someone stitching the applique out on a cut piece of fabric for me.



I would also be willing to work on some applique patches for any of you. I wouldn't be able to work on it until after we get back from WDW on Aug. 12th. I just decided today that Hayleigh "needs" 2 more outfits and I decided to make some things for myself....and we leave in 13 days! PM if you're interested and we can work out the details.


----------



## 3huskymom

LisaZoe said:


> Woo hoo! I just ordered PED Basic so I'm a step closer to being able to do some fancier fonts and new designs. I'm so glad I saw the post someone made about using a coupon to order it online from JoAnns. (Thanks to whomever posted that... it saved me more than $50!!!) I always assumed I couldn't use a coupon since it specifically excludes sewing machines and sewing machine department but it worked. My goal is to be caught up as much as possible on sewing before it arrives so I can download the Embird trial to play with.
> 
> Since we're getting inspired for Halloween and Christmas themed creations, I took a look through my photos. I actually don't have any of something specifically Halloween themed - I know I've made a few but I guess I never took photos for some reason.  Anyway, here are some that I think are great for Halloween:



WOW! You are amazing! I am always in awe of your creations. Where do you get your designs???  I especially like the CIndy one, Hayleigh would flip for that. Did  you use a velour fabric with it?


----------



## Keurigirl

>



What pattern is this dress? It's super cute!


----------



## HLAuburn

LisaZoe - *Amazing*, as always!


----------



## Tweevil

LisaZoe said:


> Woo hoo! I just ordered PED Basic so I'm a step closer to being able to do some fancier fonts and new designs. I'm so glad I saw the post someone made about using a coupon to order it online from JoAnns. (Thanks to whomever posted that... it saved me more than $50!!!) I always assumed I couldn't use a coupon since it specifically excludes sewing machines and sewing machine department but it worked. My goal is to be caught up as much as possible on sewing before it arrives so I can download the Embird trial to play with.
> 
> Since we're getting inspired for Halloween and Christmas themed creations, I took a look through my photos. I actually don't have any of something specifically Halloween themed - I know I've made a few but I guess I never took photos for some reason.  Anyway, here are some that I think are great for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get photos of most of the Christmas themed creations before they left home.




OMG how do you do these?  The EYES.... the eyes are perfect!  Wow!!  Never in my dreams could I do these so perfectly...


----------



## LisaZoe

Jajone said:


> Me Too! What do I search for to find these on ebay?



I know she's on Etsy using the same username as she has here.



Jajone said:


> How does one attach these patches? I'm more interested in someone stitching the applique out on a cut piece of fabric for me.



Although I haven't done machine embroidered appliques, I have done applique on a base fabric that I then put on a tee. What I do is applique on that base fabric as usual. Once it's done, I put fusible on the back of the base fabric, fuse in place and stitch around the edge. That's what I did on the tee below - I really prefer this method when I work on purchased tees.


----------



## ireland_nicole

poohnpigletCA said:


> Speaking of HeatherSue do you know if she (or anyone else on this board) stiches the design and sells it as an applique (for those of us that do not have the machine. There are a few on ebay they are not to pricey but they are very limited.Thanks.


I haven't, but I could probably help you out; I usually stitch onto a piece of fabric, and then applique the outside onto my finished garment using a satin stitch.* 





princessmom29 said:


> I did this for last year:


So cute!





2cutekidz said:


> I'm on it!* I'll post pictures tomorrow.* I'm battling a stomach bug and don't want to mess with photobucket tonight!* I'll finish the tute - with pictures tomorrow!


You are a goddess Don't worry about the pics, get better first; I've decided to dive in headfirst and try the feliz first anyway (cuz I'm just that delusional...)





Stephres said:


> Wendy, lost your quote!I pull it tight from the front and the back as I feed it into the machine. Check out my blog for a picture. Good luck!


Thanks for posting this!  I've been wanting to do lettuce edging, but was askeered.


bentleygirl22 said:


> Here's some of my old old outfits.. As you can see my kids where so young when i made some of these....Alexis in one of her minnie halloween overalls, She was 2yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lolthen this was my biggest hit when i used to sell my outfits My minnie overalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...


Ooooooooohhhh, so cute; these really make me wish I had started sewing sooner; my custom days are numbered as DD is already 9.  I tried to convince DH we need to have another baby so I can sew for her, but so far, no dice.



LisaZoe said:


> Woo hoo! I just ordered PED Basic so I'm a step closer to being able to do some fancier fonts and new designs. I'm so glad I saw the post someone made about using a coupon to order it online from JoAnns. (Thanks to whomever posted that... it saved me more than $50!!!) I always assumed I couldn't use a coupon since it specifically excludes sewing machines and sewing machine department but it worked. My goal is to be caught up as much as possible on sewing before it arrives so I can download the Embird trial to play with.Since we're getting inspired for Halloween and Christmas themed creations, I took a look through my photos. I actually don't have any of something specifically Halloween themed - I know I've made a few but I guess I never took photos for some reason.  Anyway, here are some that I think are great for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get photos of most of the Christmas themed creations before they left home.



As always, I'm left speechless.  just  WOW



Keurigirl said:


> What pattern is this dress? It's super cute!


I'm not 100% sure, but I think it's the Farbenmix Anna wrap dress: it doesn't look the same here, but I've seen it made in other summery fabrics before and the back looks familiar.  You can find it by googling farbenmix or by going somewhere like banberryplace.com


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Here are some pictures of my daughter wearing some of Lisas wonderful creations...


----------



## littlepeppers

My 1st real multi-pieced applique from a coloring page.  It is a tshirt for DS.  He hasn't seen it.  I'll let him see it when he wakes up in the morning.  






I'm getting there.  It is much better than my last one.  I need to put a Mickey Ghost on DD Halloween dress & then to try a Marie.  I think that I'm going to use fleece for her fur.


----------



## teresajoy

jenb1023 said:


> Cindee resolved it for Heather, but not me.  I'm still on the lookout for one. At this point, we don't have a medical condition that needs anything. But, I will certainly keep that in mind if anything comes up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to start working on some customs but here's an apron skirt I just made. My DD helped pick out the fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cute!!! Your DD did a great job helping pick the fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> Jajone said:
> 
> 
> 
> DD9 and I are taking our mother/daughter trip at the end of August and I am just about done with our matching customs. I am now going through each one to make sure I have the right shoes and accessories. Here's a few pics of our first couple. By the way, I will be wearing shorts there, just was too lazy to get them all out for pics.
> 
> Our first day we're doing the Pirate League.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot day
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> DHS day (this was a last minute request for a Jessie outfit) Do you think it will pass as a Jessie custom?
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are GREAT!!! I LOVE the Jessie custom!!! That is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom2rtk said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> OK, I thought Epcot was one place I could pass on dragging along the dang costume, but now you KNOW it will be in the bag.... I knew Mary and Alice hung out there, but didn't know Mr. Penguin came out sometimes.......
> 
> Now if I could just find those white boots in a larger size.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spongemommie05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So i am sitting here at 1 am doing Homework and waiting for Mayson to go to sleep so i can and thought i would do a massive qoute round.
> 
> 
> Love the pictures and the outfits are adorable
> 
> That is way cute
> 
> wow That is just awesome i missed this picture i guess that means i missed your trip report also
> 
> wow! I did not see the penguin at Disneyland
> 
> Good Luck i think you could do it if you  don't sleep.. J/k good luck and the outfits will be adorable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poohnpigletCA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Sleeping Beauty Olivia wore this gorgeous ivory and white brocade Aurora dress in a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Halloween I would like to dye that dress.
> 
> You know when the fairies are fighting to make it pink, make it blue and the white dress has splotches of pink and blue all over it. That is what I want to do. It is a good thing the Bride is still on her Honeymoon she would kill me.
> 
> Do you think brocade will take a dye??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me you are kidding! That dress is so gorgeous the way it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairygoodmother said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen, just for the record, if you dye that dress you are ON YOUR OWN!  I won't answer the phone any more...you will think I fell off the face of the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree Darla!!!  That dress is just stunning! I wouldn't have given her that link if I were you! I'm mean that way! In fact, I'm deleting it from my quote!!!
> 
> Were you ever able to get a picture of Cinderella in her dress? I'd love to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom2rtk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I've looked everywhere for those boots in a larger size, even called the manufacturer last year, only to be told they were discontinued...
> 
> Has anyone out there ever sewn spats (the shoe covers that dancers wear??? If you look at my photo again, that's what Mary is wearing....) Anyone have a pattern????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I had a different tutorial in the bookmarks, but for now I found this one: http://etherwork.net/ejmtph/sew/rainshoe.html  It's in the bookmarks too.
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecuberduber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I got some sewing projects done.  I'm about ready to start sewing for disney, now.  I just have to finish up some projects I'm doing for a local crafts fair.  Anyway, here are the non-Disney things I've been sewing recently:
> 
> I made these matching kimono robes for my little 6-year-old sister, and my two-year-old daughter (that's right, her auntie is only 4 years older than her.  My son is only a year and half apart from his aunt.  He's 4.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute!!! I have that fabric, it is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Keurigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Does anyone know where I can get a Dumbo Applique??* I've checked my sources but Dumbo doesn't seem to be very popular. I'd love to not have to do any self-applique if I can use a machine embroidery design. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heather digitized a Dumbo for the outfits she made for the trip she took with our Mom. I wonder why she hasn't listed them.
> 
> 
> 
> Keurigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are heather sue's designs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Etsy
Click to expand...


----------



## littlepeppers

QUOTE=LisaZoe;32833488]Woo hoo! I just ordered PED Basic so I'm a step closer to being able to do some fancier fonts and new designs. I'm so glad I saw the post someone made about using a coupon to order it online from JoAnns. (Thanks to whomever posted that... it saved me more than $50!!!) I always assumed I couldn't use a coupon since it specifically excludes sewing machines and sewing machine department but it worked. My goal is to be caught up as much as possible on sewing before it arrives so I can download the Embird trial to play with.

Since we're getting inspired for Halloween and Christmas themed creations, I took a look through my photos. I actually don't have any of something specifically Halloween themed - I know I've made a few but I guess I never took photos for some reason.  Anyway, here are some that I think are great for Halloween:


















I did get photos of most of the Christmas themed creations before they left home. 


































[/QUOTE]


----------



## mommyof3princess

Marah text me this afternoon asking if I can please ask you all to pray for her girls. Something happend on their trip and it is not going so well. I think if we all send so pixi dust that way it just might help. Nothing seems to be going right for them. Thank you for your help thoughts and prayers.

                        Melissa


----------



## KARAJ

LisaZoe said:


> Woo hoo! I just ordered PED Basic so I'm a step closer to being able to do some fancier fonts and new designs. I'm so glad I saw the post someone made about using a coupon to order it online from JoAnns. (Thanks to whomever posted that... it saved me more than $50!!!) I always assumed I couldn't use a coupon since it specifically excludes sewing machines and sewing machine department but it worked. My goal is to be caught up as much as possible on sewing before it arrives so I can download the Embird trial to play with.
> 
> Since we're getting inspired for Halloween and Christmas themed creations, I took a look through my photos. I actually don't have any of something specifically Halloween themed - I know I've made a few but I guess I never took photos for some reason.
> 
> I did get photos of most of the Christmas themed creations before they left home.



I love Tinks face in this!! Awesome job as always!


----------



## KARAJ

mommyof3princess said:


> Marah text me this afternoon asking if I can please ask you all to pray for her girls. Something happend on their trip and it is not going so well. I think if we all send so pixi dust that way it just might help. Nothing seems to be going right for them. Thank you for your help thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Melissa



Of Course, Please give them all our best wishes and let them know we are thinking of them.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mommyof3princess said:


> Marah text me this afternoon asking if I can please ask you all to pray for her girls. Something happend on their trip and it is not going so well. I think if we all send so pixi dust that way it just might help. Nothing seems to be going right for them. Thank you for your help thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Melissa



Oh no, I am really sorry to hear this.  I will be praying for Marah and her family. . .


----------



## MiniGirl

Keurigirl said:


> What pattern is this dress? It's super cute!



That is an Anna pattern from Farbenmix with a double ruffle on the bottom. I love Aimee's Wicked outfit, and love that she added the ruffle. The pattern can also be found on Etsy.


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> Since we're getting inspired for Halloween and Christmas themed creations, I took a look through my photos. I actually don't have any of something specifically Halloween themed - I know I've made a few but I guess I never took photos for some reason.  Anyway, here are some that I think are great for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> I did get photos of most of the Christmas themed creations before they left home.




Lisa, those are stunning! I can bring the Disney costumes to life, and actually did make the Queen of Hearts and Christmas Cinderella costumes last year, but my jaw dropped when I saw the custom sets you did...... And the evil queen...... wanna trade some stuff?????????


----------



## InkspressYourself

mom2rtk said:


> Well, my wish is to have white lace-up boots. I would need a girls size 2 or 3. If I don't find those, I would settle for white low to medium heel boots, but not patent leather. I found some of those last year when I started looking, but they looked more like go-go boots.
> 
> My other alternative would be to shave a bit of my daughter's foot off, but so far that's gotten a lukewarm reception....
> 
> If anyone sees any, I would love to hear about it!


Have you looked at wooden soldier?  I haven't seen their catalog recently, I think they are online now too, but I remember boots similar to those.



2cutekidz said:


> Who was asking about Halloween customs?  Here are the 2 I made last year.   (Sorry the pictures are all different sizes!)
> 
> Daisy dressed as Minnie


wow!



MiniGirl said:


> I made these last year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't started on this year's yet.
> 
> This was last year's Halloween....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the holidays, and can't wait to get started. I haven't sewn much lately. I was having trouble with my eyes and had to wait for an eye appointment and my glasses to come in. I'm still getting used to them, but hope to be back in full swing soon.





aimeeg said:


> Here are my Halloween-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And My Christmas-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving all these holiday outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! I just ordered PED Basic so I'm a step closer to being able to do some fancier fonts and new designs. I'm so glad I saw the post someone made about using a coupon to order it online from JoAnns. (Thanks to whomever posted that... it saved me more than $50!!!) I always assumed I couldn't use a coupon since it specifically excludes sewing machines and sewing machine department but it worked. My goal is to be caught up as much as possible on sewing before it arrives so I can download the Embird trial to play with.
> 
> Since we're getting inspired for Halloween and Christmas themed creations, I took a look through my photos. I actually don't have any of something specifically Halloween themed - I know I've made a few but I guess I never took photos for some reason.  Anyway, here are some that I think are great for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get photos of most of the Christmas themed creations before they left home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]I want to be you when I grow up
> 
> 
> 
> littlepeppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st real multi-pieced applique from a coloring page.  It is a tshirt for DS.  He hasn't seen it.  I'll let him see it when he wakes up in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting there.  It is much better than my last one.  I need to put a Mickey Ghost on DD Halloween dress & then to try a Marie.  I think that I'm going to use fleece for her fur.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks fantastic!  I haven't even tried to do anything like that yet.  I'd be thrilled if I made that.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marah text me this afternoon asking if I can please ask you all to pray for her girls. Something happend on their trip and it is not going so well. I think if we all send so pixi dust that way it just might help. Nothing seems to be going right for them. Thank you for your help thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Melissa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope things start looking up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2rtk

InkspressYourself said:


> Have you looked at wooden soldier?  I haven't seen their catalog recently, I think they are online now too, but I remember boots similar to those.
> 
> wow!




I actually did look last year and they had a pair, but the were more of a cream color, and I needed white. VERY expensive, but I SO would have done it anyway...

Thanks for the reminder. I'll look again and hope they do it in white this year!!


----------



## karebear1

Screamin' Deal on Cricut Expression.... for those that were looking..... For the next 3 days Joann's has the Cricut Expression on sale for $249.00. It includes 2 cartridges and a cutting mat- normal price at Joanns- $399.00.

Good luck!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Mom2rtk - what about these boots??

http://www.costumeshoes.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_55_61&products_id=370


A friend teaches high school drama (like they need it, lol) and there are many places that sell costume/period clothing for the theater.


Everyone's Christmas and Halloween outfits are adorable!!! I need to learn how to multiquote!!!


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Cindee resolved it for Heather, but not me.  I'm still on the lookout for one. At this point, we don't have a medical condition that needs anything. But, I will certainly keep that in mind if anything comes up!





HEY!! If you wanna squeeze me into your room,  I can be your medical excuse for a fridge! I have several medical issues you  could pick from too!  This could really work out!


----------



## mom2rtk

WDWAtLast said:


> Mom2rtk - what about these boots??
> 
> http://www.costumeshoes.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_55_61&products_id=370
> 
> 
> A friend teaches high school drama (like they need it, lol) and there are many places that sell costume/period clothing for the theater.
> 
> 
> Everyone's Christmas and Halloween outfits are adorable!!! I need to learn how to multiquote!!!




Those look exactly like the ones I want! I'm ordering right now and keeping my fingers crossed!!!!!! If this works out, I owe you one!!!!!!  (You have no idea how pathetically obsessed I've been on this......)


----------



## WDWAtLast

mom2rtk said:


> Those look exactly like the ones I want! I'm ordering right now and keeping my fingers crossed!!!!!! If this works out, I owe you one!!!!!!  (You have no idea how pathetically obsessed I've been on this......)



Yay! I hope they work out!!! And I completely understand about obsessiving over things!!  I may not be an expect seamstress, but I am an expert googler!!


----------



## mom2rtk

WDWAtLast said:


> Yay! I hope they work out!!! And I completely understand about obsessiving over things!!  I may not be an expect seamstress, but I am an expert googler!!



I just ordered and paid..... now it's time for finger crossing...... my friends have been laughing at me for a long time over my weird obsession over finding more boots......

Now all I have to do is remake the Mary costume in the larger size......

I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## tricia

karamat said:


> I saw a scrub top at WalMart that I really wanted for the fabric, but only about 1/3 of the top used the fabric and the rest was solid color.  I just couldn't spend $20 for that little of fabric... of course as our trip gets closer and I start doing more sewing for the trip I may change my mind
> 
> Sunday we went to the Dog Show... here's my daughter in the complete outfit I posted a couple of weeks ago.  And she loved the hat!  Wouldn't take it off and has worn it ever evening since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hosting a giveaway on my blog as part of a Pay It Forward Giveaway.  Please stop by and enter (drawing ends Sunday night)
> http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com



I know what you mean about the cost of the scrub top.  I prob. wouldn't have bought the Tink one if it weren't on Clearance.

That outfit is adorable.  How sweet that she wouldn't take the hat off.




littlepeppers said:


> My 1st real multi-pieced applique from a coloring page.  It is a tshirt for DS.  He hasn't seen it.  I'll let him see it when he wakes up in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting there.  It is much better than my last one.  I need to put a Mickey Ghost on DD Halloween dress & then to try a Marie.  I think that I'm going to use fleece for her fur.



Great job.  I really have to get practicing at that, my boys would love something like that.



mommyof3princess said:


> Marah text me this afternoon asking if I can please ask you all to pray for her girls. Something happend on their trip and it is not going so well. I think if we all send so pixi dust that way it just might help. Nothing seems to be going right for them. Thank you for your help thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Melissa



Tell her we are thinking of her and praying things get better.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mommyof3princess said:


> Marah text me this afternoon asking if I can please ask you all to pray for her girls. Something happend on their trip and it is not going so well. I think if we all send so pixi dust that way it just might help. Nothing seems to be going right for them. Thank you for your help thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Melissa



Oh no, I hope everyone is all right; I am praying now.  Please let her know we're supporting them and sending pixie dust.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry I didn't post on more of the halloween things; they are all absolutely fabulous!  But I couldn't see the pics last night when I was on those pages  I'm just seeing them in the quotes now...

Anyway, here's what I did the last couple days (kids are home for summer, so sewing is way slowed down.)

It's not Halloween, but it is a fall dress: my first precious dress; went pretty smoothly when I wasn't trying to sew at 3am; I'm going to shorten the apron a bit.  The headband is from the free YCMT pattern, and the fabric just came into Joanns. (I still need to clip some threads on the apron)





and close up of the bodice and headband:





ok; off to rethink halloween;  I was just gonna do a tshirt dress and that is so not going to cut it now


----------



## tnmom25

bentleygirl22 said:


>



These are my favorites!!!!



LisaZoe said:


>



That Evil Queen has always been one of my favorites, but that Cinderella O..M..G..!!!!!!!!!  It's awesome and I love Tink too!


----------



## twob4him

Awesome creations everyone!!!

Lisa - those are just amazing!


----------



## LisaZoe

3huskymom said:


> WOW! You are amazing! I am always in awe of your creations. Where do you get your designs???  I especially like the CIndy one, Hayleigh would flip for that. Did  you use a velour fabric with it?



Thank you! My designs start from a variety of sources, such as clipart, coloring pages, Disney pins, etc. If I can't find exactly what I want, I find one that is close and adjust it as needed. If I remember correctly, that's what I did for this Cindy. I found one of her standing and added the capelet and muff.

The overdress fabric is embroidered corduroy. It's got snowflakes in various sizes all over and some have sequins in the center. I did remove the sequins in the area that would be covered by the applique.



mom2rtk said:


> Lisa, those are stunning! I can bring the Disney costumes to life, and actually did make the Queen of Hearts and Christmas Cinderella costumes last year, but my jaw dropped when I saw the custom sets you did...... And the evil queen...... wanna trade some stuff?????????



You gowns are amazing! I wish Zoe was still 'into' that kind of thing but she's basically decided that dresses aren't 'her style'. Luckily I did make a few princess gowns when she was younger so I didn't completely miss the chance.  Only one was a specific princess, though, and I didn't even think about special shoes. This was all before I'd ever really heard of 'custom boutique'. 


















iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some pictures of my daughter wearing some of Lisas wonderful creations...



Thanks for sharing those! I think I must have missed them before.



mommyof3princess said:


> Marah text me this afternoon asking if I can please ask you all to pray for her girls. Something happened on their trip and it is not going so well. I think if we all send so pixie dust that way it just might help. Nothing seems to be going right for them. Thank you for your help thoughts and prayers.



 Tell Marah we're thinking of her and sending pixie dust their way.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

disneymomof1 said:


> Here is my DD at our fourth of July parade.  This pattern was easy and turned out very cute. It is the Faith Double Layer top from youcanmakethis.  And of course Samantha had to have a matching outfit, Samantha's outfit was done about 15 minutes before the parade started.



That is really pretty.  I love the matching outfits!



karamat said:


> I saw a scrub top at WalMart that I really wanted for the fabric, but only about 1/3 of the top used the fabric and the rest was solid color.  I just couldn't spend $20 for that little of fabric... of course as our trip gets closer and I start doing more sewing for the trip I may change my mind
> 
> Sunday we went to the Dog Show... here's my daughter in the complete outfit I posted a couple of weeks ago.  And she loved the hat!  Wouldn't take it off and has worn it ever evening since.



That is precious and so is your little one.



2cutekidz said:


> Awww...Thanks!  Little Man doesn't get as much face time as Emily , does he?  I have a fabulous Halloween set in the works and I'm going to make him a matching set too, so he'll get some pictures soon.  Here he is recently before and after a trip to the "barber"  The hair stylist was amazed by the amount of hair she cut off.



he is growing up too fast!  What a handsome cut!



littlepeppers said:


> My 1st real multi-pieced applique from a coloring page.  It is a tshirt for DS.  He hasn't seen it.  I'll let him see it when he wakes up in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting there.  It is much better than my last one.  I need to put a Mickey Ghost on DD Halloween dress & then to try a Marie.  I think that I'm going to use fleece for her fur.



DD is not allowed to see that as I do not have time to do a phineas shirt!  Great job!



mommyof3princess said:


> Marah text me this afternoon asking if I can please ask you all to pray for her girls. Something happend on their trip and it is not going so well. I think if we all send so pixi dust that way it just might help. Nothing seems to be going right for them. Thank you for your help thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Melissa



Prayers are being said.  Sorry she is having such a hard time.



mom2rtk said:


> Lisa, those are stunning! I can bring the Disney costumes to life, and actually did make the Queen of Hearts and Christmas Cinderella costumes last year, but my jaw dropped when I saw the custom sets you did...... And the evil queen...... wanna trade some stuff?????????



Beautiful!  



ireland_nicole said:


> It's not Halloween, but it is a fall dress: my first precious dress; went pretty smoothly when I wasn't trying to sew at 3am; I'm going to shorten the apron a bit.  The headband is from the free YCMT pattern, and the fabric just came into Joanns. (I still need to clip some threads on the apron)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok; off to rethink halloween;  I was just gonna do a tshirt dress and that is so not going to cut it now



that came out really pretty.  I jsut finished a precious dress and loved the pattern.


----------



## 2cutekidz

*Heather - Look away!!*

AG will be on QVC July 26th!!  Good time to get some deals for Christmas!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2217738


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


>



Of course they are ALL gorgeous as usual. But I'd LOVE to have this one for myself. 



mom2rtk said:


> Lisa, those are stunning! I can bring the Disney costumes to life, and actually did make the Queen of Hearts and Christmas Cinderella costumes last year, but my jaw dropped when I saw the custom sets you did...... And the evil queen...... wanna trade some stuff?????????







Pixie Dust and Prayers are going to EMcreative and family. It's bad enough when something happens, but when your on vacation!! Your supposed to be having a happy time.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

just doing a drive by to say Hi.  I still work all day long and I am not having fun!  I have made some adult bibs and I still need to finish another set of curtains.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## aksunshine

Hey gals! Matt decided on Sunday to move our trip up. We leave Aug. 24!

I have been sewing the past couple of days, pretty well only time I've had my machine out all summer. I made this for me last night. It calls for a drawstring right below bust. I'm afraid I'll mess it up, but the bust isn't quite right. It may fix it. What do you think?


----------



## TinaLala

AAHH!!  I've been trying to not listen about the AG QVC sale!  DD got Samantha for Easter and I made a ton of clothes for her including a white pleather rain coat that was super cute!  I've actually started to use the clothes that they've grown out of for fabric and have saved so much money.

Here's the bathing suit I made out of a pair of pants and the Samantha chairs I found at Savers for $12 (reg $80)




I used the leg of the same pants to make an evening dress.





My only Disney outfit for the dolls so far for DD7. (this is an our generation doll)





I think DH would kill me if we bought one more thing!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2rtk said:


> Lisa, those are stunning! I can bring the Disney costumes to life, and actually did make the Queen of Hearts and Christmas Cinderella costumes last year, but my jaw dropped when I saw the custom sets you did...... And the evil queen...... wanna trade some stuff?????????


Those are stunning!  I love the queen of hearts, was it a pattern or something you made up.  I wanted to go as the queen of hearts to MNSSHP.


----------



## aksunshine

Hey gals! Matt decided on Sunday to move our trip up. We leave Aug. 24!

I have been sewing the past couple of days, pretty well only time I've had my machine out all summer. I made this for me last night. It calls for a drawstring right below bust. I'm afraid I'll mess it up, but the bust isn't quite right. It may fix it. What do you think?


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! My designs start from a variety of sources, such as clipart, coloring pages, Disney pins, etc. If I can't find exactly what I want, I find one that is close and adjust it as needed. If I remember correctly, that's what I did for this Cindy. I found one of her standing and added the capelet and muff.
> 
> The overdress fabric is embroidered corduroy. It's got snowflakes in various sizes all over and some have sequins in the center. I did remove the sequins in the area that would be covered by the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> You gowns are amazing! I wish Zoe was still 'into' that kind of thing but she's basically decided that dresses aren't 'her style'. Luckily I did make a few princess gowns when she was younger so I didn't completely miss the chance.  Only one was a specific princess, though, and I didn't even think about special shoes. This was all before I'd ever really heard of 'custom boutique'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing those! I think I must have missed them before.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Marah we're thinking of her and sending pixie dust their way.



Those are so pretty!  Zoe looks adorable!



aksunshine said:


> Hey gals! Matt decided on Sunday to move our trip up. We leave Aug. 24!
> 
> I have been sewing the past couple of days, pretty well only time I've had my machine out all summer. I made this for me last night. It calls for a drawstring right below bust. I'm afraid I'll mess it up, but the bust isn't quite right. It may fix it. What do you think?


I really like it now; I don't think it needs anything done to the top; it lays well; but that's just me.


----------



## aksunshine

aksunshine said:


> Hey gals! Matt decided on Sunday to move our trip up. We leave Aug. 24!
> 
> I have been sewing the past couple of days, pretty well only time I've had my machine out all summer. I made this for me last night. It calls for a drawstring right below bust. I'm afraid I'll mess it up, but the bust isn't quite right. It may fix it. What do you think?



Here's the back.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, it isn't hemmed in photos, I have since hemmed it.


----------



## revrob

aksunshine said:


> Hey gals! Matt decided on Sunday to move our trip up. We leave Aug. 24!
> 
> I have been sewing the past couple of days, pretty well only time I've had my machine out all summer. I made this for me last night. It calls for a drawstring right below bust. I'm afraid I'll mess it up, but the bust isn't quite right. It may fix it. What do you think?



First of all, that's a beautiful dress!  Great job!  what pattern did you use?

secondly - it looks to me like the drape of the fabric is such that it will kinda slide around.  It almost looks like there are places that the seam is flipped up in parts, and down in others.  I think if you do a good press of the seam (in one direction or the other) and topstitch the seam in place, it would help eliminate part of the seam flipping that may be caused by the silkiness of the fabric.  Just my thought - it's beautiful!


----------



## Mirb1214

2cutekidz said:


> Who was asking about Halloween customs?  Here are the 2 I made last year.   (Sorry the pictures are all different sizes!)
> 
> Daisy dressed as Minnie



I Love them all!  I am really loving the fabric on your candy apple.  Do you remember where that came from?


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks girls! I'll try topstiching it, thanks Shannon.

BTW, Butterick 5363 is the pattern.


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> Of course they are ALL gorgeous as usual. But I'd LOVE to have this one for myself.



 I'm actually working on a Vida type dress for a woman who decided she wants customs for herself. I was hesitant at first but I was able to size the pattern up fairly easily. I made a 'fit' dress of inexpensive fabric first to be sure she liked how it looked. The 'real' dress won't have Tink but it will have a fairy on it.


----------



## NaeNae

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO CARLA C (LOUIESMAMA) AND MISTY (SPONGIEMOMMIE05)  
Hope you both have great days.


----------



## Mirb1214

LisaZoe said:


> Woo hoo! I just ordered PED Basic so I'm a step closer to being able to do some fancier fonts and new designs. I'm so glad I saw the post someone made about using a coupon to order it online from JoAnns. (Thanks to whomever posted that... it saved me more than $50!!!) I always assumed I couldn't use a coupon since it specifically excludes sewing machines and sewing machine department but it worked. My goal is to be caught up as much as possible on sewing before it arrives so I can download the Embird trial to play with.
> 
> Since we're getting inspired for Halloween and Christmas themed creations, I took a look through my photos. I actually don't have any of something specifically Halloween themed - I know I've made a few but I guess I never took photos for some reason.  Anyway, here are some that I think are great for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get photos of most of the Christmas themed creations before they left home.



WOW!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> Since we're getting inspired for Halloween and Christmas themed creations, I took a look through my photos. I actually don't have any of something specifically Halloween themed - I know I've made a few but I guess I never took photos for some reason.  Anyway, here are some that I think are great for Halloween:




OMG is this the front and back of one dress????  My jaw is dropped to the floor on this one!!!  I so wish my daughter liked the Evil Queen!


----------



## jham

Lisa, I just LOVE LOVE LOVE the evil queen vida!  If I could get away with wearing a vida I would totally do it.  I'm toing to make myself some sort of evil queen shirt for my next trip I hope. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> I need some Dis girls help.  A while ago on here, someone posted a picture of Sleeping Beautys dress from a window in Disneyland.  It was half blue and half pink.  I can't find my pic I saved of it.  Care to help a girl out???



I know I'm a little late here...boy did I fall behind on this thread!!! But here's my photo of the dress in the window.








NaeNae said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO CARLA C (LOUIESMAMA) AND MISTY (SPONGIEMOMMIE05)
> Hope you both have great days.



Ditto! And  HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!


----------



## gilbertfam1

Has anyone used the Frog Legs and Ponytail dress pattern?  I'm wanting to make a dress for my daughter for disney.  All of you seem to be experts!!  I would love your opinion on these.

Thanks!


----------



## abc123mom

gilbertfam1 said:


> Has anyone used the Frog Legs and Ponytail dress pattern?  I'm wanting to make a dress for my daughter for disney.  All of you seem to be experts!!  I would love your opinion on these.
> 
> Thanks!



No answers but, I was just looking at these yesterday and wondering the same thing...curious to see if anyone has used them.


----------



## revrob

gilbertfam1 said:


> Has anyone used the Frog Legs and Ponytail dress pattern?  I'm wanting to make a dress for my daughter for disney.  All of you seem to be experts!!  I would love your opinion on these.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not familiar with that pattern?  line of patterns?  Do you have a link?


----------



## LisaZoe

Camping Griswalds said:


> OMG is this the front and back of one dress????  My jaw is dropped to the floor on this one!!!  I so wish my daughter liked the Evil Queen!



 Thank you! Those are the front and back of one dress. I have similar ideas I want to try... whenever I have time to make something new. 



jham said:


> Lisa, I just LOVE LOVE LOVE the evil queen vida!  If I could get away with wearing a vida I would totally do it.  I'm toing to make myself some sort of evil queen shirt for my next trip I hope.



I can't even remember the last time I sewed for myself. I keep thinking how simple it would be to make a tee or peasant top for myself but that's as far as I've gone. I need to start updating my wardrobe, though, since I'm going to try to get back on the job search 'wagon' once school starts.  I have a few things that are office appropriate but very basic and boring.


----------



## mom2rtk

WDWAtLast said:


> Mom2rtk - what about these boots??
> 
> http://www.costumeshoes.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_55_61&products_id=370
> 
> 
> A friend teaches high school drama (like they need it, lol) and there are many places that sell costume/period clothing for the theater.
> 
> 
> Everyone's Christmas and Halloween outfits are adorable!!! I need to learn how to multiquote!!!



BOOT UPDATE:

Well, I'm back to hunting again. I had ordered the boots online this morning, but called when they opened just to be sure they really had them. Come to find out, they listed the 2/3 size in error. They only have the smaller sizes......

I'm back to begging for help again!


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> You gowns are amazing! I wish Zoe was still 'into' that kind of thing but she's basically decided that dresses aren't 'her style'. Luckily I did make a few princess gowns when she was younger so I didn't completely miss the chance.  Only one was a specific princess, though, and I didn't even think about special shoes. This was all before I'd ever really heard of 'custom boutique'.



Thanks Lisa! I'm glad you got to have a bit of princess fun while you could! Very pretty gowns..... My Katie is also getting too big for dresses, but still loves the gowns.... Although I'm not sure how much longer that will last. That's why I'm soaking it for all I can right now!


----------



## aimeeg

Keurigirl said:


> What pattern is this dress? It's super cute!



Eva answered but it's the Anna. It is a great pattern and super quick! I just added the double ruffle to the dress. 



littlepeppers said:


> My 1st real multi-pieced applique from a coloring page.  It is a tshirt for DS.  He hasn't seen it.  I'll let him see it when he wakes up in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting there.  It is much better than my last one.  I need to put a Mickey Ghost on DD Halloween dress & then to try a Marie.  I think that I'm going to use fleece for her fur.



This is awesome!! We love P&F around here. I cannot wait to do a custom when we get home from our trip.



Camping Griswalds said:


> OMG is this the front and back of one dress????  My jaw is dropped to the floor on this one!!!  I so wish my daughter liked the Evil Queen!



Seriously, isn't this one divine!! I so want it for Hannah. OMG she would wear it everywhere. 


*Anyone looking for pettiskirts??*

If so let me know. I have a small and a medium that have to find a new home. They are brand new and never been worn.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Mirb1214 said:


> I Love them all!  I am really loving the fabric on your candy apple.  Do you remember where that came from?



It was a FQ from Joanns.  They might still have it.


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieVanMom said:


> Those are stunning!  I love the queen of hearts, was it a pattern or something you made up.  I wanted to go as the queen of hearts to MNSSHP.



The Queen of Hearts is probably one of the most difficult costumes I've done. I used the sleeves from one pattern, the bodice from another, and the skirt from another. I hand cut the diagonal black and yellow panel....

That's one I've never replicated for anyone else. I'm REALLY hoping it's not too short to wear this fall. I want her to wear it at the Alice Trick or Treat trail at the Halloween party.

If it's something you want to try, PM me and I can give you some ideas....


----------



## poohnpigletCA

aimeeg said:


> Eva answered but it's the Anna. It is a great pattern and super quick! I just added the double ruffle to the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome!! We love P&F around here. I cannot wait to do a custom when we get home from our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, isn't this one divine!! I so want it for Hannah. OMG she would wear it everywhere.
> 
> 
> *Anyone looking for pettiskirts??*
> 
> If so let me know. I have a small and a medium that have to find a new home. They are brand new and never been worn.



Pettikirts yes I was just shopping for them.  

Can you PM me?


----------



## poohnpigletCA

teresajoy said:


> Please tell me you are kidding! That dress is so gorgeous the way it is!
> 
> 
> I agree Darla!!!  That dress is just stunning! I wouldn't have given her that link if I were you! I'm mean that way! In fact, I'm deleting it from my quote!!!
> 
> Were you ever able to get a picture of Cinderella in her dress? I'd love to see it.



No Teresa I do not think I will dye it. There are several people that you do not want to make mad.

Like your dentist before a root canal, or say your seamstress before a 9 day trip to Disney World!


----------



## Mirb1214

2cutekidz said:


> It was a FQ from Joanns.  They might still have it.



I am SERIOUSLY going to have to start paying attention to FQ's!  I did order a bundle of FQ's off etsy, now I just have to figure out what I'm going to do w/ them.  Either a stripwork or patchwork but I'm SCARED  to death to cut them and make a wrong cut.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jham said:


> I know I'm a little late here...boy did I fall behind on this thread!!! But here's my photo of the dress in the window.




Hey better late than never!  i actually got 2 pictures from my request that made me very happy!  Thank you!



mom2rtk said:


> BOOT UPDATE:
> 
> Well, I'm back to hunting again. I had ordered the boots online this morning, but called when they opened just to be sure they really had them. Come to find out, they listed the 2/3 size in error. They only have the smaller sizes......
> 
> I'm back to begging for help again!



This just tickles me for some odd reason.  You are seriously "On a boot mission" aren't you???? I have had "needs" like that before myself!!  Best wishes, and i will keep my eyes posted!  There is always the 'trimming of the foot option" if you can't find any!


----------



## Tink561

I finally got around to taking pictures of Gracie's Tink outfit so I wanted to share pictures.


----------



## mom2rtk

Camping Griswalds said:


> Hey better late than never!  i actually got 2 pictures from my request that made me very happy!  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> This just tickles me for some odd reason.  You are seriously "On a boot mission" aren't you???? I have had "needs" like that before myself!!  Best wishes, and i will keep my eyes posted!  There is always the 'trimming of the foot option" if you can't find any!



You know, if I found the boots, and got the picture with the pengiun, what on Earth would I obsess about????

I do have a piece of white stretch satin here. I'm still entertaining the idea of making spats (shoe covers) since that's what Mary wears in the park. And I'm just going to make the new Mary costume nice and long to take the view away from the shoes.

Thanks to the person who posted the link to instructions on shoe covers! I bookmarked it in case I go that direction...


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Help please I am looking for pictures of the Mulan sundress. It was Mulan and the little girl whose name escapes me alone walking???

Oh the same dress was made for the Mom who labeled all of the outfits n a ziplick bag??

I am thinking it was Revrob?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Who washed their bandanas and they faded?  I wanted to let you know that mine came today from there, and I threw them in the wash right away to make sure they were okay incase I had to return them. They came out pretty good. You didn't use something with bleach in it? Just looking to see what may have happened to yours.


----------



## pixeegrl

LisaZoe said:


>



Your stuff ALWAYS amazes me, but this is just too cute with Tink's reflection!


----------



## Tink561

mom2rtk said:


> You know, if I found the boots, and got the picture with the pengiun, what on Earth would I obsess about????
> 
> I do have a piece of white stretch satin here. I'm still entertaining the idea of making spats (shoe covers) since that's what Mary wears in the park. And I'm just going to make the new Mary costume nice and long to take the view away from the shoes.
> 
> Thanks to the person who posted the link to instructions on shoe covers! I bookmarked it in case I go that direction...



I was just checking out your pictures on Flickr - they are great!!!!


----------



## revrob

poohnpigletCA said:


> Help please I am looking for pictures of the Mulan sundress. It was Mulan and the little girl whose name escapes me alone walking???
> 
> Oh the same dress was made for the Mom who labeled all of the outfits n a ziplick bag??
> 
> I am thinking it was Revrob?




I have one of those dresses!  It was made by Cindee - who is Morgan's mom.  We LOVE our Mulan dress - it's already in the bag for our upcoming trip.  I'm sad that this will probably be the last time she'll get to wear it.  She's grown so much!

Anyway, here's a pic!  Sorry - I can't find one that has a good view of the dress with Mulan in my photobucket.  here's one that shows the dress pretty well


----------



## mom2rtk

Tink561 said:


> I was just checking out your pictures on Flickr - they are great!!!!



Many thanks!


----------



## pixeegrl

aksunshine said:


> Hey gals! Matt decided on Sunday to move our trip up. We leave Aug. 24!
> 
> I have been sewing the past couple of days, pretty well only time I've had my machine out all summer. I made this for me last night. It calls for a drawstring right below bust. I'm afraid I'll mess it up, but the bust isn't quite right. It may fix it. What do you think?



Very pretty the way it is! I agree on the top stitching...


----------



## pixeegrl

LisaZoe said:


> I'm actually working on a Vida type dress for a woman who decided she wants customs for herself. I was hesitant at first but I was able to size the pattern up fairly easily. I made a 'fit' dress of inexpensive fabric first to be sure she liked how it looked. The 'real' dress won't have Tink but it will have a fairy on it.



You HAVE to post this when it's done. Please!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

revrob said:


> I have one of those dresses!  It was made by Cindee - who is Morgan's mom.  We LOVE our Mulan dress - it's already in the bag for our upcoming trip.  I'm sad that this will probably be the last time she'll get to wear it.  She's grown so much!
> 
> Anyway, here's a pic!  Sorry - I can't find one that has a good view of the dress with Mulan in my photobucket.  here's one that shows the dress pretty well



That is the one. 

Oh my she looks so precious in it!


----------



## woodkins

SallyfromDE said:


> Who washed their bandanas and they faded?  I wanted to let you know that mine came today from there, and I threw them in the wash right away to make sure they were okay incase I had to return them. They came out pretty good. You didn't use something with bleach in it? Just looking to see what may have happened to yours.



I washed them and had them fade badly!! I washed them in cold water with dreft detergent. My dd has sensory issues so we always use dreft. No bleach at all.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mom2rtk said:


> MANY THANKS! Some of the Sleeping Beauty pics on Flickr are from Simplicity 9384. Another picture in there (the blue satin Sleeping Beauty) is from Simplicity 5835. 9384 IS more complicated, but it's the real McCoy. These are 9384:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9384 has the full circle flare skirt, which I love!
> 
> This one is from 5385:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key to getting ANY of those Sleeping Beauty gowns to fit properly is to not be afraid to make them snug through the chest and waist. (Cut it with plenty of allowance along the back seam where the zipper goes, so you have plenty of room, but then trim away when done to get the nice close fit). Otherwise they fall off the shoulders and don't look right.
> 
> I do sell on both of those sites under the same ID I use here, although not necessarily from the exact same styles shown on Flickr. I usually do things on my own daughter's gowns that I would never want to replicate! Usually these are small things that result in many additional hours of work!
> 
> Happy sewing!



Something about your post got me thinking and I then I went and checked out your ebay listings and then I was like ...waitaminute! I KNOW who this is! I bought 2 sun dresses from you last year in April. One has Mickey and Pluto on the bodice and the other is white with classic pooh along the hem.

familiar??









If memory serves me correctly ages ago (more than a year) I got in a bunch of hot water cause I posted "these amazing custom dresses on ebay" and since you use your daughter as your model they asked me to delete my post since it was of someone elses child.

small world....

so my next question- I _think_ I own both those patterns, i know I own the 9384, I also have 4949, I even have cinderella 9383...I seem to be collecting them, as I have yet to make even one. But our next trip is next May, DD will be 4- do you think it's worth the effort for a 4 year old or should I go with the 5385 (says easy to sew) or even the 4949 I think, she is just starting to wear 3Ts now, so Im guessing she will be wearing 3T, maaybe 4T, and then my next question- I want to make it and have it fit,- if I start this in Feb is that too early? 
If I do one of the more complicated patterns Im wondering if I should do the bodice in muslin first....


----------



## xdanielleax

aimeeg said:


> *Anyone looking for pettiskirts??*
> 
> If so let me know. I have a small and a medium that have to find a new home. They are brand new and never been worn.



I'm attempting to make my 1st pettiskirt.  It is very time consuming.  Now I can understand why people just buy them..lol..


----------



## WDWAtLast

mom2rtk said:


> You know, if I found the boots, and got the picture with the pengiun, what on Earth would I obsess about????
> 
> I do have a piece of white stretch satin here. I'm still entertaining the idea of making spats (shoe covers) since that's what Mary wears in the park. And I'm just going to make the new Mary costume nice and long to take the view away from the shoes.
> 
> Thanks to the person who posted the link to instructions on shoe covers! I bookmarked it in case I go that direction...




Trying again - now *I* am obessessed with finding your boots! Not as cute as the other pair, but they might do:

http://www.susansshoes.com/chacha-202.html

The other, more Victorain pair are Funtasma Victorian lace up boots by Pleaser USA.  Besides the Funtasma line of shoes for theater, Pleaser USA makes some um . . . interesting shoes.  (think sexy costumes)   It seems that the Victorian boot is now only made starting at size 6.  But I found it for as low as $32.00 - maybe instead of cutting her foot off, you could pad it to make it grow!!!   Good luck!!


----------



## Stephres

I finished part one of the vida sew along, for anyone who is interested. Here is a sneak preview of the amazing photography skills involved:







You can click on the picture to get there or on "My Blog" in my signature. Hope this helps!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

WDWAtLast said:


> Trying again - now *I* am obessessed with finding your boots! Not as cute as the other pair, but they might do:
> 
> http://www.susansshoes.com/chacha-202.html
> 
> The other, more Victorain pair are Funtasma Victorian lace up boots by Pleaser USA.  Besides the Funtasma line of shoes for theater, Pleaser USA makes some um . . . interesting shoes.  (think sexy costumes)   It seems that the Victorian boot is now only made starting at size 6.  But I found it for as low as $32.00 - maybe instead of cutting her foot off, you could pad it to make it grow!!!   Good luck!!




This poor childs feet  I'm in on the fun excitement of hoping to find this poor child some white boots!


----------



## mom2rtk

WDWAtLast said:


> Trying again - now *I* am obessessed with finding your boots! Not as cute as the other pair, but they might do:
> 
> http://www.susansshoes.com/chacha-202.html
> 
> The other, more Victorain pair are Funtasma Victorian lace up boots by Pleaser USA.  Besides the Funtasma line of shoes for theater, Pleaser USA makes some um . . . interesting shoes.  (think sexy costumes)   It seems that the Victorian boot is now only made starting at size 6.  But I found it for as low as $32.00 - maybe instead of cutting her foot off, you could pad it to make it grow!!!   Good luck!!




I have to say, I love your persistence!!! Thank you! The pair you linked is the same boot we had before, the same the link had this morning. I just called to see if they really have it and am waiting for a call back..... Pleaser USA does do a lot of adult stuff. That first pair I ordered was from a store that specialized in those on Ebay. But they are adorable, modest children's boots..... I'll keep you posted! Thanks again!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mommyof3princess said:


> Marah text me this afternoon asking if I can please ask you all to pray for her girls. Something happend on their trip and it is not going so well. I think if we all send so pixi dust that way it just might help. Nothing seems to be going right for them. Thank you for your help thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Melissa



I'm so sorry to hear this!  Hope things turn around quickly for them!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

WDWAtLast said:


> Trying again - now *I* am obessessed with finding your boots! Not as cute as the other pair, but they might do:
> 
> http://www.susansshoes.com/chacha-202.html
> 
> The other, more Victorain pair are Funtasma Victorian lace up boots by Pleaser USA.  Besides the Funtasma line of shoes for theater, Pleaser USA makes some um . . . interesting shoes.  (think sexy costumes)   It seems that the Victorian boot is now only made starting at size 6.  But I found it for as low as $32.00 - maybe instead of cutting her foot off, you could pad it to make it grow!!!   Good luck!!



Well, I wasn't going to order until I knew if they really had them. I called, but had to leave a message..... So I decided to see what would happen if I added them to my cart.... I get a message saying they are not available..... DANG IT!!!! 

Thanks to everyone trying to help me figure this out!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Steph!  You rock...I just got the Vida this week (that sounds like I got some funny illness) and was still not really getting some of it.  I have to sew something in my head first before I even start to cut!  Wierd..I know...but I can tell your pics are really going to help.  I had looked at Linnette's but with it being a CASE I was getting confused...again weird!  So thank you for this!


----------



## revrob

VIDA SEW ALONG ALERT!  Everyone that has been asking for a Vida Sew Along - I just wanted to QUOTE the post (below) that links to the AMAZING STEPHANIE!  She's got her sew on!  Here ya go!  Check it out!  AND, it's cute to boot!  Don't miss it!



Stephres said:


> I finished part one of the vida sew along, for anyone who is interested. Here is a sneak preview of the amazing photography skills involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click on the picture to get there or on "My Blog" in my signature. Hope this helps!


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Something about your post got me thinking and I then I went and checked out your ebay listings and then I was like ...waitaminute! I KNOW who this is! I bought 2 sun dresses from you last year in April. One has Mickey and Pluto on the bodice and the other is white with classic pooh along the hem.
> 
> familiar??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If memory serves me correctly ages ago (more than a year) I got in a bunch of hot water cause I posted "these amazing custom dresses on ebay" and since you use your daughter as your model they asked me to delete my post since it was of someone elses child.
> 
> small world....
> 
> so my next question- I _think_ I own both those patterns, i know I own the 9384, I also have 4949, I even have cinderella 9383...I seem to be collecting them, as I have yet to make even one. But our next trip is next May, DD will be 4- do you think it's worth the effort for a 4 year old or should I go with the 5385 (says easy to sew) or even the 4949 I think, she is just starting to wear 3Ts now, so Im guessing she will be wearing 3T, maaybe 4T, and then my next question- I want to make it and have it fit,- if I start this in Feb is that too early?
> If I do one of the more complicated patterns Im wondering if I should do the bodice in muslin first....



Well, first off, thanks for the nice post! It's fun to run across my customers. I actually found one in the Liberty Tree Tavern last December. I recognized the dresses her daughters were wearing! Your daughter is adorable, thank you for posting the pictures! 
I don't know how much you sew, but I do consider Cinderella 9383 to be one of the most complicated costume patterns I've ever used. I don't think your daughter is too young, but if you decide to tackle it, give yourself PLENTY of time. My daughter wsas 4 when I did it for the first time, and it's still one of my favorite costumes. I did it again last year, but it's a HUGE project.

It is very important that it fit well, or the sleeves will slide right off her shoulders. If you have questions as you tackle it, feel free to drop me a line.

I do consider the other princess costume patterns to be an easier level of sewing.

Here's that pattern in 2 versions:
















Until you've made any of these patterns, I do recommend making your bodice from cheap fabric first to check the fit.

Good luck! Thanks for posting and bringing me an afternoon smile!


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2rtk said:


> :




My three year old daughter just walked in and saw the pictures.  She said, "Look, there is Cinderella!"  Those dresses are amazing!  I can't imagine even trying one, let alone one coming out so beautifully!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mom2rtk said:


> Here's that pattern in 2 versions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you've made any of these patterns, I do recommend making your bodice from cheap fabric first to check the fit.
> 
> Good luck! Thanks for posting and bringing me an afternoon smile!



thanks, Id like to do both eventually. so far I have only worked with cottons

Umm, is there a prize if we help you find your boots? LOL!

Janet,Will these work?
sorry, this place wont allow me to "harvest" a photo from their web catalog.
workaround..



child, youth and adult sizes, $108-$132
www.woodensoldier.com


while Im posting...
Megan's new, first "Big Girl" bed...2 big drawers underneath- we had to put it together- my GOSH was that a pain in the patootie..




baby Hannah fell asleep next to Mommy....



Hannah's quilt on the bed..



different view..


----------



## KARAJ

aksunshine said:


> Hey gals! Matt decided on Sunday to move our trip up. We leave Aug. 24!
> 
> I have been sewing the past couple of days, pretty well only time I've had my machine out all summer. I made this for me last night. It calls for a drawstring right below bust. I'm afraid I'll mess it up, but the bust isn't quite right. It may fix it. What do you think?



I really like that!! You look great!! Is that from a commercial pattern?

ETA... Nevermind on the pattern ? I saw further down


----------



## sahm1000

2cutekidz said:


> I'm in rare form - I have the worst sunburn of my life too.  I had to venture out today looking for a lidocane spray for some relief.  Hobby Lobby was on the way to Target.
> 
> FrankenGoofy is on the pantleg of the boys set.  The other pantleg says Not So Scary but it didn't photograph well.  Here's a closeup




Take some Advil (or ibuprofen of any brand) for the sunburn, it will help with the pain some.  Love that outfit too!



mommyof3princess said:


> Marah text me this afternoon asking if I can please ask you all to pray for her girls. Something happend on their trip and it is not going so well. I think if we all send so pixi dust that way it just might help. Nothing seems to be going right for them. Thank you for your help thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Melissa




Sending lots of prayers her way.  I hope it all works out.


----------



## revrob

Speaking of Marah - has anyone heard from her today?  Are things any better for them yet?


----------



## mom2rtk

ncmomof2 said:


> My three year old daughter just walked in and saw the pictures.  She said, "Look, there is Cinderella!"  Those dresses are amazing!  I can't imagine even trying one, let alone one coming out so beautifully!



Many thanks! We've been at this so long, I think my daughter rather identifies herself as Cinderella.... I plan a scrapbook one day devoted entirely to Cinderella!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> thanks, Id like to do both eventually. so far I have only worked with cottons
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, is there a prize if we help you find your boots? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Janet,Will these work?
> sorry, this place wont allow me to "harvest" a photo from their web catalog.
> workaround..
> 
> 
> 
> child, youth and adult sizes, $108-$132
> www.woodensoldier.com
> 
> 
> while Im posting...
> Megan's new, first "Big Girl" bed...2 big drawers underneath- we had to put it together- my GOSH was that a pain in the patootie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby Hannah fell asleep next to Mommy....
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah's quilt on the bed..
> 
> 
> 
> different view..


You know, it's not really that it's harder to work with satin or anything, you just need to get the pattern fit right before cutting into your more expensive fabric.....

And as for finding my boots, would you settle for my undying devotion????

I have seen the Wooden Soldier ones. They are a little pricey, but I'm conisdering it. They are ivory though, so I'm not sure how they will work with the white dress..... I would probably have done it already if they were pure white!

Does anyone know if the Wooden Soldier shoes run fairly true to size????

The girls and their rooms are adorable. I'm so glad to catch up with you!

Janet


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! We've been at this so long, I think my daughter rather identifies herself as Cinderella.... I plan a scrapbook one day devoted entirely to Cinderella!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, it's not really that it's harder to work with satin or anything, you just need to get the pattern fit right before cutting into your more expensive fabric.....
> 
> And as for finding my boots, would you settle for my undying devotion????
> 
> I have seen the Wooden Soldier ones. They are a little pricey, but I'm conisdering it. They are ivory though, so I'm not sure how they will work with the white dress..... I would probably have done it already if they were pure white!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Wooden Soldier shoes run fairly true to size????
> 
> The girls and their rooms are adorable. I'm so glad to catch up with you!
> 
> Janet



I did see that they were Ivory and not white and thought that might be an issue....they have had them in white in the past...so I called them and they DO have some in white...here are their sizes
childrens- 6,8,9,10,12,13,10.5
youth-1,6
she said to measure her foot in inches and give them a call..
I have not purchased their shoes...but I LOVE their catalog!


 I think I need to live in the South, no one around here wears such grand dresses.....
I send Megan to church in dresses and her Feliz gets a LOT of attention, it's like they've never seen ruffles. If she wore a petti to church they would think she wore her "play dress up" clothes to church LOL.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

gilbertfam1 said:


> Has anyone used the Frog Legs and Ponytail dress pattern?  I'm wanting to make a dress for my daughter for disney.  All of you seem to be experts!!  I would love your opinion on these.
> 
> Thanks!


I have used these patterns and they are super easy. A great buy if you ask me.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I did see that they were Ivory and not white and thought that might be an issue....they have had them in white in the past...so I called them and they DO have some in white...here are their sizes
> childrens- 6,8,9,10,12,13,10.5
> youth-1,6
> she said to measure her foot in inches and give them a call..
> I have not purchased their shoes...but I LOVE their catalog!
> 
> 
> I think I need to live in the South, no one around here wears such grand dresses.....
> I send Megan to church in dresses and her Feliz gets a LOT of attention, it's like they've never seen ruffles. If she wore a petti to church they would think she wore her "play dress up" clothes to church LOL.




SCORE!!!!  What a great shopper you are!


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I did see that they were Ivory and not white and thought that might be an issue....they have had them in white in the past...so I called them and they DO have some in white...here are their sizes
> childrens- 6,8,9,10,12,13,10.5
> youth-1,6
> she said to measure her foot in inches and give them a call..
> I have not purchased their shoes...but I LOVE their catalog!
> 
> 
> I think I need to live in the South, no one around here wears such grand dresses.....
> I send Megan to church in dresses and her Feliz gets a LOT of attention, it's like they've never seen ruffles. If she wore a petti to church they would think she wore her "play dress up" clothes to church LOL.



That would be PERFECT, and I am ready to spend that if I have to, but the youth 1 and 6 doesn't look promising.... I think I need a 2 or 3. She might be able to squeeze into the 1, but at that price, I want something that will fit for a bit. They would be very pretty at Christmas too....

I'll measure her foot when she gets home from VBS tonight and call in the AM.

Is it just me??????????? Or are the shoe gods telling me to give up????

Many thanks again for everyone who's looking!


----------



## disneymomof1

For anyone who wears Crocs or kids who wear crocs, www.cabelas.com has some styles on sale for $4.88 and I got a pair for 9.88, check it out, shipping was 5.95, I bought myself a pair and DD a pair and with shipping it came to just over $20.00.


----------



## Tink561

mom2rtk said:


> That would be PERFECT, and I am ready to spend that if I have to, but the youth 1 and 6 doesn't look promising.... I think I need a 2 or 3. She might be able to squeeze into the 1, but at that price, I want something that will fit for a bit. They would be very pretty at Christmas too....
> 
> I'll measure her foot when she gets home from VBS tonight and call in the AM.
> 
> *Is it just me??????????? Or are the shoe gods telling me to give up????*
> 
> Many thanks again for everyone who's looking!




Never give up on shoes.  That is sacrilege!


----------



## tadamom

Is anyone making Personalized Retractable ID badge reels?

This is my sister's.





I have a cousin that is making them but I thought if I could find them cheaper, then I would buy elsewhere.

Thanks!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

LisaZoe said:


>



Lisa I love all the holiday stuff!  I should know this but don't.  What pattern is the mickey minnie dress?  I love that!


----------



## LisaZoe

disneylovinfamily said:


> Lisa I love all the holiday stuff!  I should know this but don't.  What pattern is the mickey minnie dress?  I love that!



That's the Feliz from Studio Tantrum/Farbenmix.


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> just doing a drive by to say Hi.  I still work all day long and I am not having fun!  I have made some adult bibs and I still need to finish another set of curtains.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.



Hi April - 

Could you share your pattern with me - A friend asked me to make her teenaged sister some bibs out of hand towels...but im not sure how to do it!!!

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## my*2*angels

Wow everytime I check this thread I am about 10-15 pages behind!  I just had to say

mom2rtk YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was browsing your shop on etsy and WOW WOW WOW!  that is all I have to say!  That belle dress is STUNNING!  I mean they all are, but my daughter was going CRAZY over that belle!!!!


----------



## Tweevil

I should probably post this on a BBB thread but.....

Those little crowns that they put on the bun in the BBB - how much are they usually?  I found some on clearance and was wondering if I got a good buy.  My nieces wanted to know what I was going to do with them and I told them while I sew I wear one to feel pretty...hehe  They aren't really into Disney so they have no clue what the BBB is.....lol

Anyhoo - can someone tell me?

Thanks!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

LisaZoe said:


> That's the Feliz from Studio Tantrum/Farbenmix.



Thanks so much, I thought so but wasn't sure!  I have been wanting to try that one but I am scared!


----------



## WDWAtLast

LisaZoe said:


> That's the Feliz from Studio Tantrum/Farbenmix.



I just ordered that pattern   your dresses are gorgeous!!!  Am I  correct:  you use a "regular" sewing machine to applique (by "hand" ) versus an  embrodery machine?  You rock!!! And give hope to many! lol


----------



## mom2rtk

Tink561 said:


> Never give up on shoes.  That is sacrilege!



 OK, I really don't need much encouragement! I won't give up!!



my*2*angels said:


> Wow everytime I check this thread I am about 10-15 pages behind!  I just had to say
> 
> mom2rtk YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was browsing your shop on etsy and WOW WOW WOW!  that is all I have to say!  That belle dress is STUNNING!  I mean they all are, but my daughter was going CRAZY over that belle!!!!



Many thanks! Belle has been my biggest challenge. I have an all new one just about done for our fall trip. I'm really hoping for a little bit of birthday magic for my daughter!


----------



## sahm1000

Just wanting to issue a warning to all of my disboutique friends!!!!!!!!!  I have been looking on craigslist for some time now for an embroidery machine.  I would love an embroidery machine with a 6x10 field but can't afford one.  Today there was one listed on the Dallas craigslist for a Bernina Artista 730E for $1000.  When I checked out the specs and compared prices on ebay I realized it was a steal at that price.  So I contacted the seller and they said they would mail it to me since they had now relocated to Toronto and would take payment from Western Union.  So, of course, I now know it's a scam.  Just disappointed that I can't get the machine.  I knew immediately that it was a scam since it wanted payment through Western Union but just in case someone didn't know, don't fall for it!  

And now my search continues for an embroidery machine.  Although I think I'm going to buy the Brother PE700II machine that so many of you have on here.  Other than the machine, what else will I need to use that machine initially (other than fabric, stabilizer, thread, etc.)?  I am counting on becoming a great customer of Heather's so I'm not planning on digitizing my own designs, but what software would I need if I wanted to?


----------



## mirandag819

Tweevil said:


> I should probably post this on a BBB thread but.....
> 
> Those little crowns that they put on the bun in the BBB - how much are they usually?  I found some on clearance and was wondering if I got a good buy.  My nieces wanted to know what I was going to do with them and I told them while I sew I wear one to feel pretty...hehe  They aren't really into Disney so they have no clue what the BBB is.....lol
> 
> Anyhoo - can someone tell me?
> 
> Thanks!



The little crown that goes on the bun is included with the bun hairstyle. If they choose the bun they get that crown a the multicolor mickey clips. I don't know if they sell that crown on it's, they do sell crowns, but I don't think I have seen that one for sale on it's own.


----------



## mirandag819

sahm1000 said:


> Just wanting to issue a warning to all of my disboutique friends!!!!!!!!!  I have been looking on craigslist for some time now for an embroidery machine.  I would love an embroidery machine with a 6x10 field but can't afford one.  Today there was one listed on the Dallas craigslist for a Bernina Artista 730E for $1000.  When I checked out the specs and compared prices on ebay I realized it was a steal at that price.  So I contacted the seller and they said they would mail it to me since they had now relocated to Toronto and would take payment from Western Union.  So, of course, I now know it's a scam.  Just disappointed that I can't get the machine.  I knew immediately that it was a scam since it wanted payment through Western Union but just in case someone didn't know, don't fall for it!
> 
> And now my search continues for an embroidery machine.  Although I think I'm going to buy the Brother PE700II machine that so many of you have on here.  Other than the machine, what else will I need to use that machine initially (other than fabric, stabilizer, thread, etc.)?  I am counting on becoming a great customer of Heather's so I'm not planning on digitizing my own designs, but what software would I need if I wanted to?





I have the Brother PE700II, it has a USB port so you don't need any software if you want to buy and use Heather's designs. So you would just need the things you listed and probably a good pair of applique scissors.


----------



## revrob

sahm1000 said:


> Just wanting to issue a warning to all of my disboutique friends!!!!!!!!!  I have been looking on craigslist for some time now for an embroidery machine.  I would love an embroidery machine with a 6x10 field but can't afford one.  Today there was one listed on the Dallas craigslist for a Bernina Artista 730E for $1000.  When I checked out the specs and compared prices on ebay I realized it was a steal at that price.  So I contacted the seller and they said they would mail it to me since they had now relocated to Toronto and would take payment from Western Union.  So, of course, I now know it's a scam.  Just disappointed that I can't get the machine.  I knew immediately that it was a scam since it wanted payment through Western Union but just in case someone didn't know, don't fall for it!
> 
> And now my search continues for an embroidery machine.  Although I think I'm going to buy the Brother PE700II machine that so many of you have on here.  Other than the machine, what else will I need to use that machine initially (other than fabric, stabilizer, thread, etc.)?  I am counting on becoming a great customer of Heather's so I'm not planning on digitizing my own designs, but what software would I need if I wanted to?



I've noticed this scam on ebay as well.  They offer a machine and say to contact them, when you do, they try to sell you a fabulous machine for next to nothing.  They want you to western union the money.  I'm almost certain that it's a scam.

As far as what you'll need - stabilizer of all types.  I use cut away the most.  Fusible cutaway for tshirts.

for digitizing, I own Embird.  It does cost several hundred dollars by the time you add all of the different parts, and it is not really easy to learn.  But it is cheaper than a lot of software.


----------



## TwistofLemon

Hi Y'all. 

Who remembers several weeks ago, Carla showed us a tease of her new patterns for ladies? It was a short sleeved dress, looked like elastic arount the neckline and under the bust. She said she was working on it, but she was headed out of town for the weekend or a few days? Anyway, I've been waiting for her to release the pattern, but I haven't seen it yet. 

Carla? Are you still working on it? Or has anyone heard when it might be released? I checked over on YCMT, and didn't notice any info about it.

I Want That Pattern! It's perfect for easy summer living!


----------



## Stephres

I know she is still working on it, so it should be out soon.

I've got Part Two of the Vida Sew Along on my blog!


----------



## woodkins

Tweevil said:


> I should probably post this on a BBB thread but.....
> 
> Those little crowns that they put on the bun in the BBB - how much are they usually?  I found some on clearance and was wondering if I got a good buy.  My nieces wanted to know what I was going to do with them and I told them while I sew I wear one to feel pretty...hehe  They aren't really into Disney so they have no clue what the BBB is.....lol
> 
> Anyhoo - can someone tell me?
> 
> Thanks!


They do sell them separately and are about $10 each. My dd usually gets the pop princess style and then we buy a separate crown and stick it in to make it extra princessey! They even have one with a skull and crossbones crown!


----------



## DisneyKings

Tweevil said:


> I should probably post this on a BBB thread but.....
> 
> Those little crowns that they put on the bun in the BBB - how much are they usually?  I found some on clearance and was wondering if I got a good buy.  My nieces wanted to know what I was going to do with them and I told them while I sew I wear one to feel pretty...hehe  They aren't really into Disney so they have no clue what the BBB is.....lol
> 
> Anyhoo - can someone tell me?
> 
> Thanks!



I just saw these at WOD & I'm pretty sure they were $12.95.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> Who was asking about Halloween customs?  Here are the 2 I made last year.   (Sorry the pictures are all different sizes!)
> 
> Daisy dressed as Minnie


 
Oh my!  That is awesome!  I love the idea of daisy dressed as minnie!





LisaZoe said:


> Woo hoo! I just ordered PED Basic so I'm a step closer to being able to do some fancier fonts and new designs. I'm so glad I saw the post someone made about using a coupon to order it online from JoAnns. (Thanks to whomever posted that... it saved me more than $50!!!) I always assumed I couldn't use a coupon since it specifically excludes sewing machines and sewing machine department but it worked. My goal is to be caught up as much as possible on sewing before it arrives so I can download the Embird trial to play with.
> 
> Since we're getting inspired for Halloween and Christmas themed creations, I took a look through my photos. I actually don't have any of something specifically Halloween themed - I know I've made a few but I guess I never took photos for some reason.  Anyway, here are some that I think are great for Halloween:



Every time I see your stuff I cannot get over how amazing it is!!!!



karebear1 said:


> Screamin' Deal on Cricut Expression.... for those that were looking..... For the next 3 days Joann's has the Cricut Expression on sale for $249.00. It includes 2 cartridges and a cutting mat- normal price at Joanns- $399.00.
> 
> Good luck!


My BFF just got one there and she got an extra 20% off of that price b/c she is a teacher!!!! 



Stephres said:


> I finished part one of the vida sew along, for anyone who is interested. Here is a sneak preview of the amazing photography skills involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click on the picture to get there or on "My Blog" in my signature. Hope this helps!




THANK YOU! THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!!!!  THIS HAS ALREADY CLEARED UP QUESTIONS FOR ME AND IS VERY THOROUGH!  I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE REST!!!!!!


----------



## phins_jazy

Stephres said:


> I've got Part Two of the Vida Sew Along on my blog!




You rock!  I really needed the visual.  Thanks!  I can't wait for the rest of the sewalong.


----------



## NaeNae

Okay, it's official, I don't need any more grandkids.  I still have to do a rolled hem on 3 dresses and then all 5 Sea World customs will be done.  I would like to do a little sleeveless tshirt for DGS1 and applique something on it to go with his fishy shorts but I don't have a pattern small enough.  Don't know if I'll get something figured out in time or not.  We are leaving Sun. for San Antonio, and then Sea World on Mon.  After it closes that night we will drive on down to Corpus Christi and spend Tues and Wed on the beach and then head home on Thurs. We just decided a couple of weeks ago to make a quick getaway with all of the grandkids and their parents (minus my son-n-law, he has to work), 5 adults and 5 kids, before school starts back up.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

woodkins said:


> They do sell them separately and are about $10 each. My dd usually gets the pop princess style and then we buy a separate crown and stick it in to make it extra princessey! They even have one with a skull and crossbones crown!




Oh are you seriouis about the skull and crossbones one???  Do they sell it right at BBB???  Because my DD is doing the Pirate cruise and we will definately NEED that crown.  It will be the morning after her BBB appt, so I know the hair will still be in rock solid!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

OT Topic alert!!!

Please send a few extra prayers and pixie dust out for my son and his wife (parents of my one and only DG2)  They just became the proud parents (even though it may be only temporary) to her sister's 18 month old and 6 month old sons!

Bio Mommie Dearest failed a mandatory drug test and DFACS took the kiddies away.  Not sure how this will effect our Disney rip in September, but really glad the two little ones are out of the situation they were in!

(hmmm...maybe a few shirts and easy fits for the boys...it's doable...right?)

Nini


----------



## Camping Griswalds

NiniMorris said:


> OT Topic alert!!!
> 
> Please send a few extra prayers and pixie dust out for my son and his wife (parents of my one and only DG2)  They just became the proud parents (even though it may be only temporary) to her sister's 18 month old and 6 month old sons!
> 
> Bio Mommie Dearest failed a mandatory drug test and DFACS took the kiddies away.  Not sure how this will effect our Disney rip in September, but really glad the two little ones are out of the situation they were in!
> 
> (hmmm...maybe a few shirts and easy fits for the boys...it's doable...right?)
> 
> Nini



Wow that is a lot for any family to have to deal with!  I'm glad the kids are in a safe environment now!


----------



## littlepeppers

sahm1000 said:


> Just wanting to issue a warning to all of my disboutique friends!!!!!!!!!  I have been looking on craigslist for some time now for an embroidery machine.  I would love an embroidery machine with a 6x10 field but can't afford one.  Today there was one listed on the Dallas craigslist for a Bernina Artista 730E for $1000.  When I checked out the specs and compared prices on ebay I realized it was a steal at that price.  So I contacted the seller and they said they would mail it to me since they had now relocated to Toronto and would take payment from Western Union.  So, of course, I now know it's a scam.  Just disappointed that I can't get the machine.  I knew immediately that it was a scam since it wanted payment through Western Union but just in case someone didn't know, don't fall for it!
> 
> And now my search continues for an embroidery machine.  Although I think I'm going to buy the Brother PE700II machine that so many of you have on here.  Other than the machine, what else will I need to use that machine initially (other than fabric, stabilizer, thread, etc.)?  I am counting on becoming a great customer of Heather's so I'm not planning on digitizing my own designs, but what software would I need if I wanted to?



OHHHHHH.  I went to a brother dealer by the house yesterday to get a new overcasting foot & was looking at the PE7000 while I waited.  Wow,  I would love to get a larger hoop.  Hope you get your machine soon.


----------



## karebear1

NiniMorris said:


> OT Topic alert!!!
> 
> Please send a few extra prayers and pixie dust out for my son and his wife (parents of my one and only DG2)  They just became the proud parents (even though it may be only temporary) to her sister's 18 month old and 6 month old sons!
> 
> Bio Mommie Dearest failed a mandatory drug test and DFACS took the kiddies away.  Not sure how this will effect our Disney rip in September, but really glad the two little ones are out of the situation they were in!
> 
> (hmmm...maybe a few shirts and easy fits for the boys...it's doable...right?)
> 
> Nini



Prayers on their way for sure! What an undertaking for them!!!



NaeNae-  Sounds like you'er in for a fun time! I can hardly wait until I have so many grandchildren to sew for that I say "I think I don;t need anymore !"  Please post the outfits so we can see!!


----------



## aksunshine

Good morning! I cheated and bought an outfit on Etsy. I haven't heard from seller. I sent her Isabelle's measurements at the beginning of the week. Do you think it's OK?

Can I post a pic if no child is wearing it?


----------



## SallyfromDE

littlepeppers said:


> OHHHHHH.  I went to a brother dealer by the house yesterday to get a new overcasting foot & was looking at the PE7000 while I waited.  Wow,  I would love to get a larger hoop.  Hope you get your machine soon.



They have a new one out. But it's only 5X7 also. It's PE750D. I think it runs about $800. It has a thread cutter button and an automatic needle threader. I keep looking, but I can't afford it right now. So I'm living with my little 4X4.


----------



## aksunshine

If I shouldn't post it, I will delete it. Let me know.


----------



## 2cutekidz

karebear1 said:


> NaeNae-  Sounds like you'er in for a fun time! I can hardly wait until I have so many grandchildren to sew for that I say "I think I don;t need anymore !"  Please post the outfits so we can see!!



Hey karen, I'm headed to Hobby Lobby this morning - I'll let you know how many bandanas I'm able to get in a few hours.


----------



## phins_jazy

aksunshine said:


> If I shouldn't post it, I will delete it. Let me know.



I've seen that dress before and I think it's absolutely adorable!!!!  My ariel obsessed 4 year old would love it.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Here's a few outfits I have made recently.  Thanks to (I think) 2cutekidz blog and her extra help I was able to make the stripwork skirt.




Here's the back.  I forgot to take good pictures before we went to the zoo.


----------



## tadamom

aksunshine said:


> If I shouldn't post it, I will delete it. Let me know.



Love this!  May have to try something similar!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here's a few outfits I have made recently.  Thanks to (I think) 2cutekidz blog and her extra help I was able to make the stripwork skirt.



Too cute!  I just love those mermaids!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Here are the outfits I made for our trip to AK last year before I really knew how to sew or discovered that I could make actual outfits that to YCMT and this message board!  The girls wore them to the zoo the other day.


----------



## karebear1

2cutekidz said:


> Hey karen, I'm headed to Hobby Lobby this morning - I'll let you know how many bandanas I'm able to get in a few hours.




Thank you much m'am!!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Good morning! I cheated and bought an outfit on Etsy. I haven't heard from seller. I sent her Isabelle's measurements at the beginning of the week. Do you think it's OK?
> 
> Can I post a pic if no child is wearing it?



I have no idea who the seller of your dress is. But I sell a lot of customs on Ebay and Etsy. Sometimes I'm really quick and respond to every email. Sometimes I spend VERY long days at the sewing machines making deadlines and don't get the computer time I really need. So it is quite possible she got your measurements and will be on to your order very soon. This does not tend to be a really busy time yet in the customs business though....

That said, I know there have been a small number of sellers who tend to give the rest of us a bad wrap and don't follow through.

We'll assume she's at the sewing machine filling orders. But I NEVER get bothered by someone sending a followup message asking for confirmation. Just email her to confirm and ask when you can expect shipment.

It looks very cute! Good luck!

Janet


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here's a few outfits I have made recently.  Thanks to (I think) 2cutekidz blog and her extra help I was able to make the stripwork skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back.  I forgot to take good pictures before we went to the zoo.





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are the outfits I made for our trip to AK last year before I really knew how to sew or discovered that I could make actual outfits that to YCMT and this message board!  The girls wore them to the zoo the other day.



Too Cute!!  I LOVE that mermaid fabric!!  Both sets turned out adorable, and the angel wings on the tank are perfect!

You AK sets are adorable too.  I think zebra and hot pink is my favorite combo.


----------



## woodkins

Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh are you seriouis about the skull and crossbones one???  Do they sell it right at BBB???  Because my DD is doing the Pirate cruise and we will definately NEED that crown.  It will be the morning after her BBB appt, so I know the hair will still be in rock solid!!!



We bought it at the World of Disney Store in DTD, I can't remember if they had it in BBB.


----------



## aksunshine

Should I applique then cut and peice a bodice or finish it all up and add applique?


----------



## Tink561

aksunshine said:


> If I shouldn't post it, I will delete it. Let me know.




That is really cute!!  I don't think you should worry yet since it has been a week.  Try to contact her again.  Some sellers are busy and don't have the best communication.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Adorable Outfits!!

I am working on some birthday gifts for my nieces.  They are both turning 1 year old.  I was thinking about making stripwork skirt for one of them.  

What do you  think?? When DD was that little I didn't put dresses or skirts on her because she would get all tangled up in them when she crawled. 

Is 1 year old too little for a skirt?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

aksunshine said:


> If I shouldn't post it, I will delete it. Let me know.




That is darling. Hope it all works out!  i would just send an email asking if she got your daughters measurements.  Sometimes things do get lost in hyperspace




woodkins said:


> We bought it at the World of Disney Store in DTD, I can't remember if they had it in BBB.



Well I will get busy looking for that as soon as I get there!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Adorable Outfits!!
> 
> I am working on some birthday gifts for my nieces.  They are both turning 1 year old.  I was thinking about making stripwork skirt for one of them.
> 
> What do you  think?? When DD was that little I didn't put dresses or skirts on her because she would get all tangled up in them when she crawled.
> 
> Is 1 year old too little for a skirt?



I don't think so.  My DD"s wore dresses and skirt when they were one.  Of course, they both walked before they were one so that helped.  Are they walking yet?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> I finished part one of the vida sew along, for anyone who is interested. Here is a sneak preview of the amazing photography skills involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click on the picture to get there or on "My Blog" in my signature. Hope this helps!


Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you


mom2rtk said:


> Well, first off, thanks for the nice post! It's fun to run across my customers. I actually found one in the Liberty Tree Tavern last December. I recognized the dresses her daughters were wearing! Your daughter is adorable, thank you for posting the pictures!
> I don't know how much you sew, but I do consider Cinderella 9383 to be one of the most complicated costume patterns I've ever used. I don't think your daughter is too young, but if you decide to tackle it, give yourself PLENTY of time. My daughter wsas 4 when I did it for the first time, and it's still one of my favorite costumes. I did it again last year, but it's a HUGE project.
> 
> It is very important that it fit well, or the sleeves will slide right off her shoulders. If you have questions as you tackle it, feel free to drop me a line.
> 
> I do consider the other princess costume patterns to be an easier level of sewing.
> 
> Here's that pattern in 2 versions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you've made any of these patterns, I do recommend making your bodice from cheap fabric first to check the fit.
> 
> Good luck! Thanks for posting and bringing me an afternoon smile!


Wow, amazing!



NiniMorris said:


> OT Topic alert!!!
> 
> Please send a few extra prayers and pixie dust out for my son and his wife (parents of my one and only DG2)  They just became the proud parents (even though it may be only temporary) to her sister's 18 month old and 6 month old sons!
> 
> Bio Mommie Dearest failed a mandatory drug test and DFACS took the kiddies away.  Not sure how this will effect our Disney rip in September, but really glad the two little ones are out of the situation they were in!
> 
> (hmmm...maybe a few shirts and easy fits for the boys...it's doable...right?)
> 
> Nini


Talk about life changing, challenging, but potentially wonderful for the boys and your family.  At least they're under 3, so it wouldn't be a problem for the Disney trip; although you'd have definite stroller issues lol.  And, yes, you could totally do some shirts and easy fits; I love to applique tee's and pair them w/ matching easy fit shorts.


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here's a few outfits I have made recently.  Thanks to (I think) 2cutekidz blog and her extra help I was able to make the stripwork skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back.  I forgot to take good pictures before we went to the zoo.


Cute!!!  I love that they perfectly coordinate but still show their own personality


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are the outfits I made for our trip to AK last year before I really knew how to sew or discovered that I could make actual outfits that to YCMT and this message board!  The girls wore them to the zoo the other day.


Super cute!  Reminds me I "have" to find some of that print to start on my AK outfits (after all, I only have a year)


aksunshine said:


> Should I applique then cut and peice a bodice or finish it all up and add applique?


I applique first, then cut and piece for two primary reasons. 1. If I totally screw it up I didn't waste all that work.., plus it's easier to place my design if I cut around it rather than try to get it perfect in the hoop. and 2. any of the threads, etc. are nicely inside the lining so what touches my dd is perfectly smooth.


----------



## tricia

NaeNae said:


> Okay, it's official, I don't need any more grandkids.  I still have to do a rolled hem on 3 dresses and then all 5 Sea World customs will be done.  I would like to do a little sleeveless tshirt for DGS1 and applique something on it to go with his fishy shorts but I don't have a pattern small enough.  Don't know if I'll get something figured out in time or not.  We are leaving Sun. for San Antonio, and then Sea World on Mon.  After it closes that night we will drive on down to Corpus Christi and spend Tues and Wed on the beach and then head home on Thurs. We just decided a couple of weeks ago to make a quick getaway with all of the grandkids and their parents (minus my son-n-law, he has to work), 5 adults and 5 kids, before school starts back up.



I just wanted to say that 2cutekidz had posted some pics of her little man in a sleeveless shirt, I think with a crab on it not too long ago.  Looked like a small size.  Maybe she should post again so we can see.




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here's a few outfits I have made recently.  Thanks to (I think) 2cutekidz blog and her extra help I was able to make the stripwork skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back.  I forgot to take good pictures before we went to the zoo.



All very cute.  I also love the pink and zebra print combo.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are the outfits I made for our trip to AK last year before I really knew how to sew or discovered that I could make actual outfits that to YCMT and this message board!  The girls wore them to the zoo the other day.



Adorable.


----------



## KARAJ

NiniMorris said:


> OT Topic alert!!!
> 
> Please send a few extra prayers and pixie dust out for my son and his wife (parents of my one and only DG2)  They just became the proud parents (even though it may be only temporary) to her sister's 18 month old and 6 month old sons!
> 
> Bio Mommie Dearest failed a mandatory drug test and DFACS took the kiddies away.  Not sure how this will effect our Disney rip in September, but really glad the two little ones are out of the situation they were in!
> 
> (hmmm...maybe a few shirts and easy fits for the boys...it's doable...right?)
> 
> Nini



Nothing is ever that OT between friends......

I will pray for the best outcome for the children and there mother. And also for the help your Son and DIL may need.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Adorable Outfits!!
> 
> I am working on some birthday gifts for my nieces.  They are both turning 1 year old.  I was thinking about making stripwork skirt for one of them.
> 
> What do you  think?? When DD was that little I didn't put dresses or skirts on her because she would get all tangled up in them when she crawled.
> 
> Is 1 year old too little for a skirt?



I always had my daughter in dresses.  When she learned how to crawl, she "crawled" on her hands and toes...that is how she figured out how to not get all caught up in her dresses.  I did feel bad at times and put her in pants or shorts, just so she could figure out how to crawl like the other children

Anyway, she turned out just fine, and can negotiate  a pettiskirt on the playground, and on all of the rides at Disney, so I think that the dresses when she were little were just good "in training" for her future


----------



## aksunshine

Question about applique...

Is it better to applique before I sew the bodice together or after?


----------



## ireland_nicole

ireland_nicole said:


> I applique first, then cut and piece for two primary reasons. 1. If I totally screw it up I didn't waste all that work.., plus it's easier to place my design if I cut around it rather than try to get it perfect in the hoop. and 2. any of the threads, etc. are nicely inside the lining so what touches my dd is perfectly smooth.





aksunshine said:


> Question about applique...
> 
> Is it better to applique before I sew the bodice together or after?



Please see above post.


----------



## lovesdumbo

NiniMorris said:


> OT Topic alert!!!
> 
> Please send a few extra prayers and pixie dust out for my son and his wife (parents of my one and only DG2)  They just became the proud parents (even though it may be only temporary) to her sister's 18 month old and 6 month old sons!
> 
> Bio Mommie Dearest failed a mandatory drug test and DFACS took the kiddies away.  Not sure how this will effect our Disney rip in September, but really glad the two little ones are out of the situation they were in!
> 
> (hmmm...maybe a few shirts and easy fits for the boys...it's doable...right?)
> 
> Nini


Hope the boys remain in their safe new home!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


>





disneygirlsanddrew said:


>


Those are both adorable outfits!



aksunshine said:


> Question about applique...
> 
> Is it better to applique before I sew the bodice together or after?


Applique first.


----------



## KARAJ

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Adorable Outfits!!
> 
> I am working on some birthday gifts for my nieces.  They are both turning 1 year old.  I was thinking about making stripwork skirt for one of them.
> 
> What do you  think?? When DD was that little I didn't put dresses or skirts on her because she would get all tangled up in them when she crawled.
> 
> Is 1 year old too little for a skirt?



I put skirts and dresses on my little one who is 13months and for some reason completely content with crawling  I guess is she gets to her toy box and over to her siblings to torture them than why does she need to upgrade to crawling?

But anyways she does tend to get the dresses that are longer dirtier but that would be the same in pants. she also does seem to get them "caught up" a little bit, once in a while but she just readjusts and has no problem.

On shorter skirts she really has no problem except they bunch up, especially when sitting upright or being carried so if you are not into diaper flashing babies I would say diaper cover, bloomers, or make it a Skort. Carla C's Perfectly Preppy Skirts has skort instructions in that size, I just looked.

All in all, It is really not a problem for us at all, and the little ones look so cute in them 



***I really need to go read that first page again and try and learn to multi-quote. Sorry for the few quotes in a row.


----------



## aksunshine

Thank you so much! Sorry I missed your post, I just assumed people were missing mine! LOL! That's what I thought.


----------



## jham

aksunshine said:


> Question about applique...
> 
> Is it better to applique before I sew the bodice together or after?



I always do it before Alicia!   For the same reasons mentioned, if you mess up you can start over, and you can center it better.  Also if you are appliqueing something lined like a bodice it is nice that the lining can cover the inside/ugly side of the applique.


----------



## KARAJ

ireland_nicole said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you
> 
> Wow, amazing!
> 
> 
> Talk about life changing, challenging, but potentially wonderful for the boys and your family.  At least they're under 3, so it wouldn't be a problem for the Disney trip; although you'd have definite stroller issues lol.  And, yes, you could totally do some shirts and easy fits; I love to applique tee's and pair them w/ matching easy fit shorts.
> 
> Cute!!!  I love that they perfectly coordinate but still show their own personality
> 
> Super cute!  Reminds me I "have" to find some of that print to start on my AK outfits (after all, I only have a year)
> 
> I applique first, then cut and piece for two primary reasons. 1. If I totally screw it up I didn't waste all that work.., plus it's easier to place my design if I cut around it rather than try to get it perfect in the hoop. and 2. any of the threads, etc. are nicely inside the lining so what touches my dd is perfectly smooth.



That is a great idea. Especially trying to center the design. That is one of those things that makes a light bulb go on and you just kind of have to hit your forhead and say " Why have I not been doing it that way"

Thanks


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

aksunshine said:


> Question about applique...
> 
> Is it better to applique before I sew the bodice together or after?


I agree with Nicole~
I applique before I sew things together too.  It is much easier especially if you are making pants.  

The lining will hide the backside of the applique too.

I loved your dress you made for yourself and the Little Mermaid outfit you ordered is beautiful!


----------



## LisaZoe

WDWAtLast said:


> I just ordered that pattern   your dresses are gorgeous!!!  Am I  correct:  you use a "regular" sewing machine to applique (by "hand" ) versus an  embroidery machine?  You rock!!! And give hope to many! lol



 I do my applique by 'hand', i.e. meaning I manually turn the fabric as I stitch. I have an embroidery machine but it's limited to a 4" x 4" size so even when I can do machine applique, it will be smaller than what I usually want. 



sahm1000 said:


> Just wanting to issue a warning to all of my disboutique friends!!!!!!!!!  I have been looking on craigslist for some time now for an embroidery machine.  I would love an embroidery machine with a 6x10 field but can't afford one.  Today there was one listed on the Dallas craigslist for a Bernina Artista 730E for $1000.  When I checked out the specs and compared prices on ebay I realized it was a steal at that price.  So I contacted the seller and they said they would mail it to me since they had now relocated to Toronto and would take payment from Western Union.  So, of course, I now know it's a scam.  Just disappointed that I can't get the machine.  I knew immediately that it was a scam since it wanted payment through Western Union but just in case someone didn't know, don't fall for it!
> 
> And now my search continues for an embroidery machine.  Although I think I'm going to buy the Brother PE700II machine that so many of you have on here.  Other than the machine, what else will I need to use that machine initially (other than fabric, stabilizer, thread, etc.)?  I am counting on becoming a great customer of Heather's so I'm not planning on digitizing my own designs, but what software would I need if I wanted to?



I'm glad you recognized the risk before it went further. The Western Union thing is a big clue. In fact I think that's eBay no longer allows use of many forms of payment other than PayPal because of scams using other methods.

If you don't plan to digitize, you just need some way to get new designs to your machine, i.e. a USB cable to connect the machine to your PC. I don't have digitizing software but have been looking at what is available. So far, Embird seems to be the best route but not inexpensive. The basic software costs about $140 but that doesn't allow you to do any digitizing. I think it mostly allows some editing of existing designs. To add the 'plug-in' for digitizing, the price doubles and can go even higher depending what you want to be able to do. Embird does have a 30 day free trial download of their software so I plan to experiment with it before I commit to a purchase.



aksunshine said:


> Question about applique...
> 
> Is it better to applique before I sew the bodice together or after?



I always prefer to applique on the piece of fabric before making the garment. It's just less fabric 'bulk' to worry about getting stitched where it shouldn't. It's also easier to applique and then cut out fabric to the shape needed to be sure the applique is placed where you want it on the bodice.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Camping Griswalds said:


> I always had my daughter in dresses.  When she learned how to crawl, she "crawled" on her hands and toes...that is how she figured out how to not get all caught up in her dresses.  I did feel bad at times and put her in pants or shorts, just so she could figure out how to crawl like the other children
> 
> Anyway, she turned out just fine, and can negotiate  a pettiskirt on the playground, and on all of the rides at Disney, so I think that the dresses when she were little were just good "in training" for her future





KARAJ said:


> I put skirts and dresses on my little one who is 13months and for some reason completely content with crawling  I guess is she gets to her toy box and over to her siblings to torture them than why does she need to upgrade to crawling?
> 
> But anyways she does tend to get the dresses that are longer dirtier but that would be the same in pants. she also does seem to get them "caught up" a little bit, once in a while but she just readjusts and has no problem.
> 
> On shorter skirts she really has no problem except they bunch up, especially when sitting upright or being carried so if you are not into diaper flashing babies I would say diaper cover, bloomers, or make it a Skort. Carla C's Perfectly Preppy Skirts has skort instructions in that size, I just looked.
> 
> All in all, It is really not a problem for us at all, and the little ones look so cute in them
> 
> 
> 
> ***I really need to go read that first page again and try and learn to multi-quote. Sorry for the few quotes in a row.



 Thanks ladies!!  I have the perfectly Preppy pattern I will have to see what I can create!


----------



## abc123mom

I'm trying to plan a few customs, as well as costumes for MNSSHP, for the last week of October.  Any guesses what the weather may be like?  Should I still be thinking hot and wearing shorts and sundresses??  

Thanks!


----------



## 2cutekidz

*KareBear - Check your PM's - I got your bandanas!!*


----------



## livndisney

abc123mom said:


> I'm trying to plan a few customs, as well as costumes for MNSSHP, for the last week of October.  Any guesses what the weather may be like?  Should I still be thinking hot and wearing shorts and sundresses??
> 
> Thanks!



You should be fine with sundresses.  I throw a light jacket/rainjacket in the the bag for the day just in case. I also have the bathing suit in there


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

abc123mom said:


> I'm trying to plan a few customs, as well as costumes for MNSSHP, for the last week of October.  Any guesses what the weather may be like?  Should I still be thinking hot and wearing shorts and sundresses??
> 
> Thanks!



Average Highs are in the 80's lows are in the mid 60's

Temperature chart from Oct at Weather.com

http://www.weather.com/outlook/trav.../daily/USFL0372?climoMonth=10&from=vac_monavg


----------



## livndisney

I am so far behind on this thread! I did not stop with the fabric clean out (Packages are in the mail btw!) I have cleaned out a BOX of "old papers", 2 kitchen cabinets and the school bookcase! And I am not done yet


----------



## tadamom

Send me some prayers and pixie dust....I just cut out the pattern pieces for Michael's Prince Charming Costume  for Akershus.....this should be VERY interesting!


----------



## Piper

I am doing a mini give for a fellow disser. Here are the outfits I made the little one in her 
















and it reverses to:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














I'm waiting for some chiffon to come in so I can make a petti--then it is off in the mail!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

disneygirlsanddrew said:


>



Those are super cute.  The mermaids are really great.



aksunshine said:


> If I shouldn't post it, I will delete it. Let me know.



Great find!  That's really nice!



NiniMorris said:


> OT Topic alert!!!
> 
> Please send a few extra prayers and pixie dust out for my son and his wife (parents of my one and only DG2)  They just became the proud parents (even though it may be only temporary) to her sister's 18 month old and 6 month old sons!
> 
> Bio Mommie Dearest failed a mandatory drug test and DFACS took the kiddies away.  Not sure how this will effect our Disney rip in September, but really glad the two little ones are out of the situation they were in!
> 
> (hmmm...maybe a few shirts and easy fits for the boys...it's doable...right?)
> 
> Nini



I'll pray, too.  For your son and DIL, for bio-mom, and especially for those babies.  What a sad situation!



abc123mom said:


> I'm trying to plan a few customs, as well as costumes for MNSSHP, for the last week of October.  Any guesses what the weather may be like?  Should I still be thinking hot and wearing shorts and sundresses??
> 
> Thanks!



When we went last Oct. I packed almost all sunny clothes, and I wish I had packed more layers.  It was nice and sunny most of the time, but there were a couple evenings where we were just shivering.  So sundresses are a must, but just be sure you don't forget those layers just in case!!  It can get cold sometimes!  And for some reason I've found that 60* in FL feels colder than the 60* I"m used to.  I don't know why ... maybe it's the humidity or maybe it's just because we get used to the 80* when we're there and then being hit with 60 feels that much colder by association??


----------



## aimeeg

Check out this website. It is great for planning. You can see how hot it going to be there in 10 days! LOL I am not sure what we were thinking. 

http://www.wunderground.com/history...=Executive&req_state=FL&req_statename=Florida


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks everyone for the applique advice. I have an embroidery machine, but I'm still going to do it be hand. Off to the fabric store to see how small of a piece of hot pink I can get.


----------



## msumissa

Hi, I am new here!

I have 2 DD's  5 and 2.  We are going to Disney for Thanksgiving week!!!  This is DD5's second trip and technically DD2's second trip, since I was preggo with her the first time!

You all have been so inspiring me to get on some clothes for the kids!  

Someone mentioned someone having digital designs.  I have an embroidery machine and would love to see what they have!  (If you get my inuendos here!)

I have a Viking so I need HUS files or I can convert PES.

If you know who, can you send me either a link or an email with contact info, my address is msumissa @ yahoo.com (without the spaces!)

Thanks so much.  I look forward to posting.

I just made a twirl skirt this week for my DD5 with frog princes on it.  (Practice!)

OK, I am an idiot and re read the first post about HeatherSue.  Please ignore me now!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay Queen Karen!I'm about to take the plunge...my parents are paying for half of the cricut that is on sale at Joann's and I got a coupon for free shipping...I'm so cheap I have had to really justify this to myself over and over again!  But I know I'm gonna love it!  I just spent the last week buying new clothes for everyone in the family but me for school and work.  Since I never go anywhere mine last longer...so I guess this will make up for it!

I'm so excited!  I should have it by my birthday...I may have to make myself a card!


----------



## gilbertfam1

Tinka_Belle said:


> I have used these patterns and they are super easy. A great buy if you ask me.



I was thinking about purchasing the pillowcase type dress pattern today.  Which one have you made.  I love how professional they look.


----------



## Mirb1214

Tweevil said:


> I should probably post this on a BBB thread but.....
> 
> Those little crowns that they put on the bun in the BBB - how much are they usually?  I found some on clearance and was wondering if I got a good buy.  My nieces wanted to know what I was going to do with them and I told them while I sew I wear one to feel pretty...hehe  They aren't really into Disney so they have no clue what the BBB is.....lol
> 
> Anyhoo - can someone tell me?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm a few pages behind and this may already be answered.  We purchased one in the gift shop at our resort last year for $10.  They had blue, clear, and pink stoned crowns to choose from.  We chose blue b/c Mollie was dressing as Cinderella that night.


----------



## msumissa

Okay, I have gone to Etsy and I am in HEAVEN!  You all are so talented!


----------



## teresajoy

mommyof3princess said:


> Marah text me this afternoon asking if I can please ask you all to pray for her girls. Something happend on their trip and it is not going so well. I think if we all send so pixi dust that way it just might help. Nothing seems to be going right for them. Thank you for your help thoughts and prayers.
> Melissa



I pray everything is ok with Marah! 




karebear1 said:


> HEY!! If you wanna squeeze me into your room,  I can be your medical excuse for a fridge! I have several medical issues you  could pick from too!  This could really work out!



 



ireland_nicole said:


> )
> 
> It's not Halloween, but it is a fall dress: my first precious dress; went pretty smoothly when I wasn't trying to sew at 3am; I'm going to shorten the apron a bit.  The headband is from the free YCMT pattern, and the fabric just came into Joanns. (I still need to clip some threads on the apron)



So cute!!! I love that fabric! I think it will look even better with a shorter apron so you can see more of the brown fabric. It really looks pretty on your daughter! 


aksunshine said:


> Hey gals! Matt decided on Sunday to move our trip up. We leave Aug. 24!
> 
> I have been sewing the past couple of days, pretty well only time I've had my machine out all summer. I made this for me last night. It calls for a drawstring right below bust. I'm afraid I'll mess it up, but the bust isn't quite right. It may fix it. What do you think?



I think it looks really pretty on you! 



TinaLala said:


> AAHH!!  I've been trying to not listen about the AG QVC sale!  DD got Samantha for Easter and I made a ton of clothes for her including a white pleather rain coat that was super cute!  I've actually started to use the clothes that they've grown out of for fabric and have saved so much money.
> 
> Here's the bathing suit I made out of a pair of pants and the Samantha chairs I found at Savers for $12 (reg $80)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think DH would kill me if we bought one more thing!



I love all the AG outfits!!! I NEEEEED to make outfits for my girls' dolls! 



LisaZoe said:


> : Thank you! Those are the front and back of one dress. I have similar ideas I want to try... whenever I have time to make something new
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even remember the last time I sewed for myself. I keep thinking how simple it would be to make a tee or peasant top for myself but that's as far as I've gone. I need to start updating my wardrobe, though, since I'm going to try to get back on the job search 'wagon' once school starts.  I have a few things that are office appropriate but very basic and boring.



Rumor has it that Carla will be coming out with a cute peasant top pattern soon! 



poohnpigletCA said:


> No Teresa I do not think I will dye it. There are several people that you do not want to make mad.
> 
> Like your dentist before a root canal, or say your seamstress before a 9 day trip to Disney World!



I couldn't help laughing at that!!! 
PhEW! I'm relieved! I thought I might have to drive over there and confiscate that dress from you! 



Tink561 said:


> I finally got around to taking pictures of Gracie's Tink outfit so I wanted to share pictures.



I love that Angel!!!Did Cree make it? Those wings are so cool! 



Stephres said:


> I finished part one of the vida sew along, for anyone who is interested. Here is a sneak preview of the amazing photography skills involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click on the picture to get there or on "My Blog" in my signature. Hope this helps!



YEAH!!! Thanks Steph!!!   I'm sure you have just made a lot of people very happy! 



mom2rtk said:


> Well, first off, thanks for the nice post! It's fun to run across my customers. I actually found one in the Liberty Tree Tavern last December. I recognized the dresses her daughters were wearing! Your daughter is adorable, thank you for posting the pictures!
> I don't know how much you sew, but I do consider Cinderella 9383 to be one of the most complicated costume patterns I've ever used. I don't think your daughter is too young, but if you decide to tackle it, give yourself PLENTY of time. My daughter wsas 4 when I did it for the first time, and it's still one of my favorite costumes. I did it again last year, but it's a HUGE project.
> 
> It is very important that it fit well, or the sleeves will slide right off her shoulders. If you have questions as you tackle it, feel free to drop me a line.
> 
> I do consider the other princess costume patterns to be an easier level of sewing.
> 
> Here's that pattern in 2 versions:



Your daughter looks adorable in this!!! I love the way you put the bow on the back of the second one. 

I made the same dress for AKsunshine's daughter.  She has some pictures of her daughter in it in her TR. 

I did change the top though, because I didn't like how low it was. I just made the neckline a bit higher. I plan on making Lydia one one of these days! 

Here is Lydia modeling the one I made for Isabelle. She wouldn't put a petti on under it, and I didn't feel like arguing with her about it! 








Eyore4Ever149 said:


> thanks, Id like to do both eventually. so far I have only worked with cottons
> 
> 
> Hannah's quilt on the bed..



Wow!! I guess I KNEW how big the quilt was, but for some reason I didn't realize how big it was!! That had to be SOOOO much work! But, it turned out beautifully! 




NiniMorris said:


> OT Topic alert!!!
> 
> Please send a few extra prayers and pixie dust out for my son and his wife (parents of my one and only DG2)  They just became the proud parents (even though it may be only temporary) to her sister's 18 month old and 6 month old sons!
> 
> Bio Mommie Dearest failed a mandatory drug test and DFACS took the kiddies away.  Not sure how this will effect our Disney rip in September, but really glad the two little ones are out of the situation they were in!
> 
> (hmmm...maybe a few shirts and easy fits for the boys...it's doable...right?)
> 
> Nini




Wow, I'm so sorry for your family, but so glad the children are in a safe loving home now. 



aksunshine said:


> If I shouldn't post it, I will delete it. Let me know.



I've seen that outfit, and I think it is adorable! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Adorable Outfits!!
> 
> I am working on some birthday gifts for my nieces.  They are both turning 1 year old.  I was thinking about making stripwork skirt for one of them.
> 
> What do you  think?? When DD was that little I didn't put dresses or skirts on her because she would get all tangled up in them when she crawled.
> 
> Is 1 year old too little for a skirt?



My girls have always worn dresses, so I say go for it! 


Camping Griswalds said:


> I always had my daughter in dresses.  When she learned how to crawl, she "crawled" on her hands and toes...that is how she figured out how to not get all caught up in her dresses.  I did feel bad at times and put her in pants or shorts, just so she could figure out how to crawl like the other children
> 
> Anyway, she turned out just fine, and can negotiate  a pettiskirt on the playground, and on all of the rides at Disney, so I think that the dresses when she were little were just good "in training" for her future



You cracky me up Maureen! 



Piper said:


> I am doing a mini give for a fellow disser. Here are the outfits I made the little one in her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for some chiffon to come in so I can make a petti--then it is off in the mail!



Wow Piper, you have been busy!!! Great job!!! 



msumissa said:


> Hi, I am new here!
> 
> I have 2 DD's  5 and 2.  We are going to Disney for Thanksgiving week!!!  This is DD5's second trip and technically DD2's second trip, since I was preggo with her the first time!
> 
> You all have been so inspiring me to get on some clothes for the kids!
> 
> Someone mentioned someone having digital designs.  I have an embroidery machine and would love to see what they have!  (If you get my inuendos here!)
> 
> I have a Viking so I need HUS files or I can convert PES.
> 
> If you know who, can you send me either a link or an email with contact info, my address is msumissa @ yahoo.com (without the spaces!)
> 
> Thanks so much.  I look forward to posting.
> 
> I just made a twirl skirt this week for my DD5 with frog princes on it.  (Practice!)
> 
> OK, I am an idiot and re read the first post about HeatherSue.  Please ignore me now!




 !!!


----------



## Stephres

Just finished up Part Three of the Vida Sew Along. I am going to hop in the shower and then finish the whole thing. Thanks for sticking with me!


----------



## KARAJ

Stephres said:


> Just finished up Part Three of the Vida Sew Along. I am going to hop in the shower and then finish the whole thing. Thanks for sticking with me!



You are so good to us!! I really do appreciate the info you put on your blog, I have it marked as a favorite!


----------



## WDWAtLast

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay Queen Karen!I'm about to take the plunge...my parents are paying for half of the cricut that is on sale at Joann's and I got a coupon for free shipping...I'm so cheap I have had to really justify this to myself over and over again!  But I know I'm gonna love it!  I just spent the last week buying new clothes for everyone in the family but me for school and work.  Since I never go anywhere mine last longer...so I guess this will make up for it!
> 
> I'm so excited!  I should have it by my birthday...I may have to make myself a card!



Congrats!! I have the orginal (or "little" bug) and love it!!! Have fun with it!!!!


----------



## InkspressYourself

Stephres said:


> Just finished up Part Three of the Vida Sew Along. I am going to hop in the shower and then finish the whole thing. Thanks for sticking with me!



I'm loving the sew along.  This might push me over the edge into buying the pattern...if I can figure out where to buy it.  I'm almost positive someone listed a source once, but now I can't find it.


----------



## MouseTriper

Ohh I love all the new Hallowen and Christmas outfits posted.  Sorry I don't have time to quote everything individually.  Love all the new outfits I have seen!!!

Hoping and praying for Marah and her family!!!!

Praying for the family that is now caring for the two little boys!  What a sweet thing to do!!

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Stephres said:


> Just finished up Part Three of the Vida Sew Along. I am going to hop in the shower and then finish the whole thing. Thanks for sticking with me!



I don't sew much, adn don't have the pattern, but have enjoyed reading this tutorial.  I'm tempted to buy the pattern now...just because


----------



## dreamer03

I just wanted to say what beautiful work you all do.  I want so badly to sew.  I have a machine, I can sew straight lines, and that is about it.  I wish I could do the wonderful creations that you do.  Thank you so much for sharing all your hard work.


----------



## mom2rtk

Many thanks! And great job on your Cindy gown. I'm always surprised at just how low cut they make some of thos patterns. I raise most of them a bit, but I don't think I did on this one.

Do you agree it's one of the more demanding patterns out there??? I also included the horsehair braid around the bottom of the skirt. I think when I was done I had over $80 in supplies in that one....




teresajoy said:


> Your daughter looks adorable in this!!! I love the way you put the bow on the back of the second one.
> 
> I made the same dress for AKsunshine's daughter.  She has some pictures of her daughter in it in her TR.
> 
> I did change the top though, because I didn't like how low it was. I just made the neckline a bit higher. I plan on making Lydia one one of these days!
> 
> Here is Lydia modeling the one I made for Isabelle. She wouldn't put a petti on under it, and I didn't feel like arguing with her about it!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

gilbertfam1 said:


> I was thinking about purchasing the pillowcase type dress pattern today.  Which one have you made.  I love how professional they look.


The Carson shirt and Kyla dress. Other pattern makers that I love are Sewsensible and Nanoo designs. I think I am more partial to the latter two because they are from Louisiana like me.


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! And great job on your Cindy gown. I'm always surprised at just how low cut they make some of thos patterns. I raise most of them a bit, but I don't think I did on this one.
> 
> Do you agree it's one of the more demanding patterns out there??? I also included the horsehair braid around the bottom of the skirt. I think when I was done I had over $80 in supplies in that one....



Thanks! I had a lot of fun making that one! I found the sleeves to be the most time consuming thing.  I would like to try the Sleeping Beauty pattern too, do you think that one is harder than this? I didn't find this too hard, but I wouldn't recommend it for a beginner for sure!  I put the horsehair in the bottom of the skirt too. I had never used that before. It took me forever to find it by the yard at Joann's! You can't really see it, but I put bling on it too. It didn't photograph well though.


----------



## ireland_nicole

aksunshine said:


> Thank you so much! Sorry I missed your post, I just assumed people were missing mine! LOL! That's what I thought.


It's ok, I just wanted you to know you weren't forgotten LOL.



KARAJ said:


> That is a great idea. Especially trying to center the design. That is one of those things that makes a light bulb go on and you just kind of have to hit your forhead and say " Why have I not been doing it that way"
> 
> Thanks


Trust me, if there is some way to avoid user error (cause I make a lot of user errors) I'll find it.



tadamom said:


> Send me some prayers and pixie dust....I just cut out the pattern pieces for Michael's Prince Charming Costume  for Akershus.....this should be VERY interesting!


You're gonna be fine!  Can't wait to see it!


Piper said:


> I am doing a mini give for a fellow disser. Here are the outfits I made the little one in her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it reverses to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for some chiffon to come in so I can make a petti--then it is off in the mail!


These are wonderful!!!!!!!!!!  You're so sweet to do this!


InkspressYourself said:


> I'm loving the sew along.  This might push me over the edge into buying the pattern...if I can figure out where to buy it.  I'm almost positive someone listed a source once, but now I can't find it.


quite a few of us have ordered from banberry place.com, but you can do a google search or look on Etsy as well.


dreamer03 said:


> I just wanted to say what beautiful work you all do.  I want so badly to sew.  I have a machine, I can sew straight lines, and that is about it.  I wish I could do the wonderful creations that you do.  Thank you so much for sharing all your hard work.



You can do this!!!!  I promise!!!!!  I had only done straight curtains until 5 months ago, and now I am totally addicted to custom sewing for my kiddos and friends.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Teresa! Here is Isabelle in the Cindy dress. She has talked about wearing it this year. We didn't get any Princess meals, we'll see!


----------



## MouseTriper

Hey guys, I am really hoping someone might be able to help me out here.  I need suggestions on a possible Halloween pattern.  My little one has decided that she wants to be a "vampira" for Halloween this year.  I think it is due to the fact that her little brother is going to be a vampire.  I bought his costume last year from Gymboree for like $10.  She loves the cape and has been wearing it around.  Hahaha.

Anyway....to the important part of this post.  I REALLY, REALLY want to make a similar type "gothic vampira" dress as the one in the Chasing Fireflies catalog.  http://www.chasing-fireflies.com/gothic-vampira/productinfo/26075/   (Please let me know if I am not allowed to post that link and I will remove it, thanks).  Anyway, I am OBSESSED (kinda like Mom2RTK is obsessed about finding those boots...LOL) with this costume but want to make it with a bright red to match my son's vampire costume.  Do any of you know what pattern I might be able to use to come somewhere close??  There is NO way I can wing this or create my own pattern...and if it is a commercial pattern, I probably can't do that either.....LOL.....but any suggestions???

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Teresa! Here is Isabelle in the Cindy dress. She has talked about wearing it this year. We didn't get any Princess meals, we'll see!


Awwwwwww


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Well, I wanted to let you all know that I am trying hard to work on outfits for the boys for our trip to the World.  I have several of them planned and the fabric for some.  I hope to get them going this weekend.  I did however complete a Scooby Doo applique for my son the week.  He loves it, and it was a hit at preschool.  Thanks Dena!  Your appliques are awesome!  I will try and get a picture of my fellow in it soon to post.

Dawn


----------



## 2cutekidz

Emily wants to be a vampire too!  (I think it has something to do with wearing the plastic teeth!)  I think I'm going to go with a peasant top and a corset then a skirt where it gathers up one side so it shows the under skirt  - make sense?  She also wants a cape.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Bling Converse.  

This is my first attempt at these.  They are far from perfect, but not bad for a first try.  I forgot how thick the glue was and it got too thick in spots and there are too many gaps.  I think I'm going to use smaller rhinestones next time.  Emily has requested these in multiple colors!  I made these to go with a Nightmare before Christmas set I'm working on, I'm going to add ribbons as the laces.


----------



## MouseTriper

2cutekidz said:


> Emily wants to be a vampire too!  (I think it has something to do with wearing the plastic teeth!)  I think I'm going to go with a peasant top and a corset then a skirt where it gathers up one side so it shows the under skirt  - make sense?  She also wants a cape.




Ohhh I love all your creations...maybe you should just make a test version in Taylor's size to make sure Emily will like it......HAHAHAHAHAHA.  JUST KIDDING!!!  Do you have an example of the type of skirt you are talking about???  Is it a CarlaC??  Taylor has to have a cape and fake teeth too!!!  How old is Emily??  Taylor is 5.


----------



## Tink561

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Teresa! Here is Isabelle in the Cindy dress. She has talked about wearing it this year. We didn't get any Princess meals, we'll see!




She is lovely!  

Great job on the dress Teresa!


----------



## karebear1

2cutekidz said:


> *KareBear - Check your PM's - I got your bandanas!!*



Got it... responded... took care of everything... and set you a pm as well!  




Piper said:


> I am doing a mini give for a fellow disser. Here are the outfits I made the little one in her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for some chiffon to come in so I can make a petti--then it is off in the mail!




Piper I love these outfits and am *still looking for that cute around the world fabric that you used in the one dress!  *  Does anyone know where i CAN FIND ANY???




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay Queen Karen!I'm about to take the plunge...my parents are paying for half of the cricut that is on sale at Joann's and I got a coupon for free shipping...I'm so cheap I have had to really justify this to myself over and over again!  But I know I'm gonna love it!  I just spent the last week buying new clothes for everyone in the family but me for school and work.  Since I never go anywhere mine last longer...so I guess this will make up for it!
> 
> I'm so excited!  I should have it by my birthday...I may have to make myself a card!




Woooohoooooo!!! Yeah for You!! Welcome to my Kingdom!  just let me know when you're resdy for new cartridges and more stuff.... I have a way of spending others money!  




2cutekidz said:


> Bling Converse.
> 
> This is my first attempt at these.  They are far from perfect, but not bad for a first try.  I forgot how thick the glue was and it got too thick in spots and there are too many gaps.  I think I'm going to use smaller rhinestones next time.  Emily has requested these in multiple colors!  I made these to go with a Nightmare before Christmas set I'm working on, I'm going to add ribbons as the laces.



Sneakers turned out cute!  Did you use crystals or skittles?  PLEASE let us see the outfit you're sewing when you're done- you always do such great stuff!

More importantly.....  Do you, or anyone here, know where I can buy Nightmare Before Christmas fabric??   I have been looking for a month and can't find it in stores or online.  WaaaaaaaaaH~~~~


----------



## Tanzanite

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Teresa! Here is Isabelle in the Cindy dress. She has talked about wearing it this year. We didn't get any Princess meals, we'll see!



Hi this is a beautiful picture your daughter is so cute  beautiful dress


----------



## aimeeg

Karen- Other than Grinch, NBC fabric is one of the toughest to find and most expensice. I am 99% sure that almost all the "fabrics" are actually sheet sets. About two years ago I bought a sheet set with three other ladies. We ended up spending about $25 each and got plenty of fabric.


----------



## karebear1

aimeeg said:


> Karen- Other than Grinch, NBC fabric is one of the toughest to find and most expensice. I am 99% sure that almost all the "fabrics" are actually sheet sets. About two years ago I bought a sheet set with three other ladies. We ended up spending about $25 each and got plenty of fabric.




Hmmmm... I even looked for sheet sets and there wasn't much at all!  Please..... I need pixie dust....  PLEASE let there be another source!  If not, then maybe someone here would llike to go in on a sheet set too??

I hadn't thought of the Grinch!  Henry would look so cute in that next year when we take our Thanksgiving trip! I found some really darling Rudolph fabric a couple weeks ago, but not the Grinch.... Now you've sent me out looking for more!  My  DH ought to love you!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

MouseTriper said:


> Ohhh I love all your creations...maybe you should just make a test version in Taylor's size to make sure Emily will like it......HAHAHAHAHAHA.  JUST KIDDING!!!  Do you have an example of the type of skirt you are talking about???  Is it a CarlaC??  Taylor has to have a cape and fake teeth too!!!  How old is Emily??  Taylor is 5.




LOL!  Emily is 6 (a very slim 6)  I don't have a pattern for the skirt, just an idea for it.  Maybe kinda like this...hmmm maybe not, it's too piratey.

http://www.butterick.com/item/B3906.htm?tab=list/costumes&page=all

Emily likes this costume and wants me to make something like it.






I think a pair of black granny boots would look great - if anyone finds them while searching for the white ones  LOL!


----------



## 2cutekidz

karebear1 said:


> Got it... responded... took care of everything... and set you a pm as well!
> 
> Sneakers turned out cute!  Did you use crystals or skittles?  PLEASE let us see the outfit you're sewing when you're done- you always do such great stuff!
> 
> More importantly.....  Do you, or anyone here, know where I can buy Nightmare Before Christmas fabric??   I have been looking for a month and can't find it in stores or online.  WaaaaaaaaaH~~~~



What the heck are skittles?  LOL, I used crystals/rhinestones.  I'll post the NBC set when it's done.  I have some orders to finish before I can get back to it.  Hot Topic usually carries NBC sheets closer to Halloween.  I am not using any licensed fabric,  I can never find enough yardage to make a set.


----------



## aimeeg

karebear1 said:


> Hmmmm... I even looked for sheet sets and there wasn't much at all!  Please..... I need pixie dust....  PLEASE let there be another source!  If not, then maybe someone here would llike to go in on a sheet set too??
> 
> I hadn't thought of the Grinch!  Henry would look so cute in that next year when we take our Thanksgiving trip! I found some really darling Rudolph fabric a couple weeks ago, but not the Grinch.... Now you've sent me out looking for more!  My  DH ought to love you!!




I just searched ebay. No luck.  I will keep my eyes open and let you know if anything good pops up. I would love to find more. Hot Topic has carried bedding the last two years but the print was not conducive to boutique clothing. 

IMO the best NBC fabric is the pin striped with the Jack heads. It glows in the dark.


----------



## karebear1

ohhhhhh!! THANKS for that little tidbit about Hot Topic- I'll check in often!!

So... what do ay know about Grinch fabric???  huh?????


----------



## aimeeg

Grinch- It is hard to find and super expensive! Michael Miller has put out some imo Grinchy prints. I like those a lot. They are bright and colorful and have a Seuss look to them. 

I know there are Grinch scrubs out there. I think I might do that this year.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> Just finished up Part Three of the Vida Sew Along. I am going to hop in the shower and then finish the whole thing. Thanks for sticking with me!


That was really great!!!



aksunshine said:


> Thanks Teresa! Here is Isabelle in the Cindy dress. She has talked about wearing it this year. We didn't get any Princess meals, we'll see!


So beautiful!!!!!!!



2cutekidz said:


> Bling Converse.
> 
> This is my first attempt at these.  They are far from perfect, but not bad for a first try.  I forgot how thick the glue was and it got too thick in spots and there are too many gaps.  I think I'm going to use smaller rhinestones next time.  Emily has requested these in multiple colors!  I made these to go with a Nightmare before Christmas set I'm working on, I'm going to add ribbons as the laces.


Those are too cool!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Same with the Grinch fabric, it's hard to find (reasonable) yardage.  I made a Grinch set without using licensed fabric (like Aimee said most were MM fabrics)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

2cutekidz said:


> Emily wants to be a vampire too!  (I think it has something to do with wearing the plastic teeth!)  I think I'm going to go with a peasant top and a corset then a skirt where it gathers up one side so it shows the under skirt  - make sense?  She also wants a cape.


This must be the year of the vampire, because Jenna wants to be one too. She is wanting something along this line though: http://a.abcnews.com/images/GMA/sipa_Interview_Vampire_090325_ssh.jpg


----------



## karebear1

2cutekidz said:


> Same with the Grinch fabric, it's hard to find (reasonable) yardage.  I made a Grinch set without using licensed fabric (like Aimee said most were MM fabrics)





Sooooooooooo cute!! Sometimes.... I wish Henry was a little girl.


----------



## aimeeg

OT-

Have any good new cartoon movies come out? I am going to get Coraline but I wanted to pick up one other dvd for the airplane.


----------



## 3huskymom

Well, after working on this most of the day I was able to get it done. It's a gift for my friend who is graduating from nursing school. It's a 2nd career for her. She likes ladybugs (as does my daughter) so I used the ladybug backpack pattern from YCMT, that I had bought to do one for Hayleigh, and was going to just do ladybug colors. Lo and behold searching through my quilting stash I found a dog fabric w/  them dressed up as doctors. My friend has 3 dogs and they are  her "kids". I embroidered her name with the RN title at the top. This is my first experience with zippers and it was a bit  challenging (not a CarlaC pattern), but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Thank you all for your gift suggestions!

FRONT




BACK




INSIDE




PROFILE


----------



## KARAJ

3huskymom said:


> Well, after working on this most of the day I was able to get it done. It's a gift for my friend who is graduating from nursing school. It's a 2nd career for her. She likes ladybugs (as does my daughter) so I used the ladybug backpack pattern from YCMT, that I had bought to do one for Hayleigh, and was going to just do ladybug colors. Lo and behold searching through my quilting stash I found a dog fabric w/  them dressed up as doctors. My friend has 3 dogs and they are  her "kids". I embroidered her name with the RN title at the top. This is my first experience with zippers and it was a bit  challenging (not a CarlaC pattern), but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Thank you all for your gift suggestions!
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \



That looks so great!! That is perfect fabric.


----------



## sheridee32

LisaZoe said:


> I do my applique by 'hand', i.e. meaning I manually turn the fabric as I stitch. I have an embroidery machine but it's limited to a 4" x 4" size so even when I can do machine applique, it will be smaller than what I usually want.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you recognized the risk before it went further. The Western Union thing is a big clue. In fact I think that's eBay no longer allows use of many forms of payment other than PayPal because of scams using other methods.
> 
> If you don't plan to digitize, you just need some way to get new designs to your machine, i.e. a USB cable to connect the machine to your PC. I don't have digitizing software but have been looking at what is available. So far, Embird seems to be the best route but not inexpensive. The basic software costs about $140 but that doesn't allow you to do any digitizing. I think it mostly allows some editing of existing designs. To add the 'plug-in' for digitizing, the price doubles and can go even higher depending what you want to be able to do. Embird does have a 30 day free trial download of their software so I plan to experiment with it before I commit to a purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> I always prefer to applique on the piece of fabric before making the garment. It's just less fabric 'bulk' to worry about getting stitched where it shouldn't. It's also easier to applique and then cut out fabric to the shape needed to be sure the applique is placed where you want it on the bodice.



Lisa I tried something last night with of my embroidery designs I have been buying applique designs for my embroidery machine so I tried doing it like you suggested with the hand pieced ones putting on anothe piece of fabric and the ironing it on it worked really good i did all the inside work and then ironed it on and then did all the outside satin stitch on the regular machine I was pretty proud of my self and it looked alot better I think


----------



## livndisney

karebear1 said:


> Hmmmm... I even looked for sheet sets and there wasn't much at all!  Please..... I need pixie dust....  PLEASE let there be another source!  If not, then maybe someone here would llike to go in on a sheet set too??
> 
> I hadn't thought of the Grinch!  Henry would look so cute in that next year when we take our Thanksgiving trip! I found some really darling Rudolph fabric a couple weeks ago, but not the Grinch.... Now you've sent me out looking for more!  My  DH ought to love you!!



After searching for years for reasonable grinch fabric  I gave up and bought Men's sleep pants last year to use this year LOL


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Aisling Grinch dress didn't have any licensed fabric either


----------



## spongemommie05

Love Love all the cute adorable things on here the last few days 
I wanna sew i have so many outfits in my head But No time 
I started school for Medical Esthetics and so all my time is spent with that and taking appts in the Day Spa  i am lucky enough that i get that experience Now ....
and i Thought i did not have any time when i was a stay at home mom Full Time 
I miss you all and i am at least trying to stay up on the boards
 Hopefully i will have some outfits to post soon. xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## kathyell

Awesome backpack! (Forgot to quote.)

I am still laughing at "year of the vampire".

And I have a confession to make. Well, more a statement that I have LEARNED my LESSON. Two hours with iron-on hem tape has taught me that I will never never never never NEVER leave a raw edge inside a garment ever ever again. I guess I thought I was immune to fraying or something, but it turns out I'm not.

It's basically taken care of now, but tell that to my back after slaving over the ironing board!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Hey ladies! I have been sewing like crazy! I have so much I want to do! I have made in the last few days 5 dresses. I plan on staying up all night tonight sewing as well. I am on a roll! I will post pictures as soon as I can. Your designs have been so inspiring here. Thanks for sharing it all.


----------



## jessica52877

karebear1 said:


> More importantly.....  Do you, or anyone here, know where I can buy Nightmare Before Christmas fabric??   I have been looking for a month and can't find it in stores or online.  WaaaaaaaaaH~~~~



Aimee already answered you but sheets (via ebay most of the time) is the easiest way to find them. They are $$$$.



aimeeg said:


> Karen- Other than Grinch, NBC fabric is one of the toughest to find and most expensice. I am 99% sure that almost all the "fabrics" are actually sheet sets. About two years ago I bought a sheet set with three other ladies. We ended up spending about $25 each and got plenty of fabric.



And some of us still have ours! I pick it up about once a month to look at! LOL!

Since we are in a NBC/Grinchy mood I'll post some pictures! They really aren't great but happen to know they were in this album!






You can barely see the back of the pants in this picture.





I also did not use any licensed fabrics but had a couple of MM in there.

And since we were talking Christmas the other day here are a couple.











I am tempted to plan a xmas trip this year simply so I can wear these again and take a few pictures of  us in them!






And since I know that no one has ever seen this before here is the NBC! LOL!
Also done with not really any licensed fabric. A very nice friend sent me a little scrap (about 12x12) of the jack heads and spiderweb (from sheets) and I have made it last forever! Thanks friend!


----------



## karebear1

livndisney said:


> After searching for years for reasonable grinch fabric  I gave up and bought Men's sleep pants last year to use this year LOL




Another source for the Grinch..... You people are BRILLIANT!




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling Grinch dress didn't have any licensed fabric either





Such an inspiration!!  how do you come up with these things??  If you had to do a Grinch boy thing- what would you do??




spongemommie05 said:


> Love Love all the cute adorable things on here the last few days
> I wanna sew i have so many outfits in my head But No time
> I started school for Medical Esthetics and so all my time is spent with that and taking appts in the Day Spa  i am lucky enough that i get that experience Now ....
> and i Thought i did not have any time when i was a stay at home mom Full Time
> I miss you all and i am at least trying to stay up on the boards
> Hopefully i will have some outfits to post soon. xoxoxoxoxox



We'll miss you too! Good luck in school... and htink about all of us while you're day Spa-ing!!




Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! I have been sewing like crazy! I have so much I want to do! I have made in the last few days 5 dresses. I plan on staying up all night tonight sewing as well. I am on a roll! I will post pictures as soon as I can. Your designs have been so inspiring here. Thanks for sharing it all.



Can hardly wait to see what you've done!!  good luck tonight!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> Such an inspiration!!  how do you come up with these things??  If you had to do a Grinch boy thing- what would you do??



I didn't come up with it...Stacy (sohappy) did 

How about Max for a boy if you don't want to do the actual Grinch?


----------



## livndisney

karebear1 said:


> Another source for the Grinch..... You people are BRILLIANT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an inspiration!!  how do you come up with these things??  If you had to do a Grinch boy thing- what would you do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll miss you too! Good luck in school... and htink about all of us while you're day Spa-ing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can hardly wait to see what you've done!!  good luck tonight!



Just for your karen a real GRINCH photo!












Or should I say GRUMP!


----------



## CastleCreations

Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....













Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)


----------



## karebear1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I didn't come up with it...Stacy (sohappy) did
> 
> How about Max for a boy if you don't want to do the actual Grinch?



I like the Grinch.... I just can't put it on a cute dress for Henry... his father wouldn't approve!   So.... what could I do to make it boy-ee??



livndisney said:


> Just for your karen a real GRINCH photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I say GRUMP!




That's pertty Grinchy alright!!  She's still cute though mom!!


----------



## livndisney

This one was done without Grinch fabric:





And for Karen-one with a Who Boa!


----------



## xdanielleax

We just put a 7 day courtesy hold on Pop Century for Oct 15-19!!  We got quoted an amazing price!  I'm so excited


----------



## karebear1

CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)




Really..... PLEASE.... TAKE A BOW!  That's fantastic!


----------



## karebear1

Hmmmmmmmm........ who here thinks we can get to page 250 tonight??


----------



## livndisney

karebear1 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm........ who here thinks we can get to page 250 tonight??



I have more pictures LOL


----------



## poohnpigletCA

CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)



How cute is that!

Is that the Feliz? 

Darla has not yet made the Vida pattern. How hard will the Feliz be (if that is what it is)?


----------



## CastleCreations

poohnpigletCA said:


> How cute is that!
> 
> Is that the Feliz?
> 
> Darla has not yet made the Vida pattern. How hard will the Feliz be (if that is what it is)?



No this isn't a feliz...just a regular boutique-ie top with a double layer skirt underneath. I sewed a bunch of ruffles into a panel and stuck it in the back. The feliz looks too hard for me...


----------



## poohnpigletCA

CastleCreations said:


> No this isn't a feliz...just a regular boutique-ie top with a double layer skirt underneath. I sewed a bunch of ruffles into a panel and stuck it in the back. The feliz looks too hard for me...



Is there a pattern?


----------



## revrob

CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)





CastleCreations said:


> No this isn't a feliz...just a regular boutique-ie top with a double layer skirt underneath. I sewed a bunch of ruffles into a panel and stuck it in the back. The feliz looks too hard for me...



BEAUTIFUL!  I LOVE this!  And I have to say, genius!  I may need to borrow that idea at some point.


----------



## aimeeg

Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! I have been sewing like crazy! I have so much I want to do! I have made in the last few days 5 dresses. I plan on staying up all night tonight sewing as well. I am on a roll! I will post pictures as soon as I can. Your designs have been so inspiring here. Thanks for sharing it all.



Hey! We have the same plans tonight.




jessica52877 said:


> Aimee already answered you but sheets (via ebay most of the time) is the easiest way to find them. They are $$$$.
> 
> 
> 
> And some of us still have ours! I pick it up about once a month to look at! LOL!
> 
> Since we are in a NBC/Grinchy mood I'll post some pictures! They really aren't great but happen to know they were in this album!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can barely see the back of the pants in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did not use any licensed fabrics but had a couple of MM in there.
> 
> And since we were talking Christmas the other day here are a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted to plan a xmas trip this year simply so I can wear these again and take a few pictures of  us in them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I know that no one has ever seen this before here is the NBC! LOL!
> Also done with not really any licensed fabric. A very nice friend sent me a little scrap (about 12x12) of the jack heads and spiderweb (from sheets) and I have made it last forever! Thanks friend!



Jess- you are cracking me up! You need to do something fab with that fabric. Sophee saw the pictures of the castle and said, "Look Mommy! It's my castle." LOL 



CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)



I love love love love love the black ruffles. I can see that in our near future for a NBC custom.


----------



## Tink561

teresajoy said:


> I love that Angel!!!Did Cree make it? Those wings are so cool!



Thanks Teresa!  Yes, Cree made it. I love it!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)




OHHH BUTT RUFFLES!!!!  Is there anything better in the world than butt ruffles???


----------



## karebear1

livndisney said:


> I have more pictures LOL



Pictures are good!!  Just limit it to 1 picture per post and we should get there in no time!


----------



## jham

CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)




Now just keep it up!  I love it!  

I've been sewing but no photos yet.  I'm dying to finish a dress I started today but not sure when that'll happen.  DH is out of town and I'm babysitting my nephew and neice so I'm one adult vs. 6 children under the age of 12  did I mention all weekend long?   Today is a state holiday so I have a bunch of fireworks I have to light for the kids tonight.  I hate having to be the one to light them!  I like to sit in a lawn chair and do nothing.


----------



## KARAJ

livndisney said:


> I have more pictures LOL



I am waiting.................


----------



## disneymomof1

Here is my DD and DN at Chef Mickey's and Magic Kingdom in December.  We took my niece with us for the week, they had such a great time.  DD's rhumba shirt and jeans were purchased from , I don't remember who I bought them from but it is a great set.  I finished up a tweety bird simply sweet today I will post a pic tomorrow, messed up on the math to determine the length so it's a little shorter than I wanted but still OK.  Have a great night everyone !!!
[/FO


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Elisa-I love the Halloween dress. Too pretty!

Michelle-Love the backpack. Can you measure it and tell me how long it is? I was thinking of making one for Jenna for school, but I am afraid that it won't be big enough.


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> Now just keep it up!  I love it!
> 
> I've been sewing but no photos yet.  I'm dying to finish a dress I started today but not sure when that'll happen.  DH is out of town and I'm babysitting my nephew and neice so I'm one adult vs. 6 children under the age of 12  did I mention all weekend long?   Today is a state holiday so I have a bunch of fireworks I have to light for the kids tonight.  I hate having to be the one to light them!  I like to sit in a lawn chair and do nothing.




You are one brave soul.

And.....

I think we ned pics of those fireworks - just remember- 1 pic per ost..... and while you're at it....


just have the kids post too- it'll make the pages fly!


----------



## disneymomof1

Since we are posting pics tonight thought I would add a couple of my favorites,  the beautiful castle, always one of the first pics of a trip, now if only those darn people weren't in the picture.  The other pic is the christmas tree in the lobby of the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Love the AKL, our absolute favorite resort, ever.  Decorated for christmas is just breathtaking.


----------



## abc123mom

I'll do my small part to add up to 250 posts!

 to everyone who gave advice on the temperature in October.  I will stick with the sundresses!  

Now I just need to get through this weekend and I can get started sewing.  I should be cleaning the house  since my parents will be staying here this weekend.  Once I get going my husband calls my sewing area my "ring of fire."   I figured I should save that until after they leave.  They're watching the kids while we're in Chicago.  We're going to a wedding and..............wait for it...............................................













finalizing our paperwork for DVC (AKV) at the Chicago office!    Can't wait!  

Thanks again Marlo for the referral!!!

LOVE everything that has been posted today!


----------



## KARAJ

abc123mom said:


> I'll do my small part to add up to 250 posts!
> 
> to everyone who gave advice on the temperature in October.  I will stick with the sundresses!
> 
> Now I just need to get through this weekend and I can get started sewing.  I should be cleaning the house  since my parents will be staying here this weekend.  Once I get going my husband calls my sewing area my "ring of fire."   I figured I should save that until after they leave.  They're watching the kids while we're in Chicago.  We're going to a wedding and..............wait for it...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finalizing our paperwork for DVC (AKV) at the Chicago office!    Can't wait!
> 
> Thanks again Marlo for the referral!!!
> 
> LOVE everything that has been posted today!



Congrats on the DVC that is one of our long term goals. I am so jealous!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Camping Griswalds said:


> OHHH BUTT RUFFLES!!!!  Is there anything better in the world than butt ruffles???



Yep! Butt BOWS!!!! And it has that too!

Very cute!


----------



## jessica52877

I just love the windows always!


----------



## jessica52877

This is for Aimee! Dallas is always sleeping around WDW! I have a couple more from this trip.











Guess I didn't upload any pictures from DHS or maybe that was a different trip? The one of him sleeping at IofA wasn't on my camera.


----------



## jessica52877

Since I am not usually in a picture here is one.






And I forgot I made me Cindy Lou Who also. Never got a good picture. We just got off the log ride at IofA here. You know, the one where you get soaked no matter what!!


----------



## jessica52877

Last post to do my part.

I just love halloween!


----------



## mommyof3princess

Last time I heard from her today they were Headed for the air port to come home. her trip was really bad for a whole lot of reasons. I felt so bad for her and her family. Thank you everyone for the Prayers and pixi dust for her. I am sure she will be online somtime this weekend.


----------



## karamat

abc123mom said:


> I'll do my small part to add up to 250 posts!
> 
> to everyone who gave advice on the temperature in October.  I will stick with the sundresses!
> 
> Now I just need to get through this weekend and I can get started sewing.  I should be cleaning the house  since my parents will be staying here this weekend.  Once I get going my husband calls my sewing area my "ring of fire."   I figured I should save that until after they leave.  They're watching the kids while we're in Chicago.  We're going to a wedding and..............wait for it...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finalizing our paperwork for DVC (AKV) at the Chicago office!    Can't wait!
> 
> Thanks again Marlo for the referral!!!
> 
> LOVE everything that has been posted today!




CONGRATS!!!!  We completed out paperwork earlier this month.  We'll be at AKV in December.  Can't wait for all the Christmas decorations at WDW!


----------



## jessica52877

mommyof3princess said:


> Last time I heard from her today they were Headed for the air port to come home. her trip was really bad for a whole lot of reasons. I felt so bad for her and her family. Thank you everyone for the Prayers and pixi dust for her. I am sure she will be online somtime this weekend.



Oh no! I had hoped it get better! For future travelers I have learned that going with LOW expectations make for the best trips!


----------



## jessica52877

Since I am not being productive and want to be a California girl! Here is one more post!









































And if you are with people who are rushing you and dont understand why you need a picture of your child in each letter you end up missing an R!!!! So anyone have an R?

Hmmm... guess I should have posted the halloween ones! Not in that album though.


----------



## lovesdumbo

aimeeg said:


> OT-
> 
> Have any good new cartoon movies come out? I am going to get Coraline but I wanted to pick up one other dvd for the airplane.


Not new but do you have any of the DVD's of old short films from the classic cartoon favorites series?  I love those shorts!  I don't have actually have that series-I have the Walt Disney Treasures DVD's but I don't know how easy those are to find.  



3huskymom said:


> Well, after working on this most of the day I was able to get it done. It's a gift for my friend who is graduating from nursing school. It's a 2nd career for her. She likes ladybugs (as does my daughter) so I used the ladybug backpack pattern from YCMT, that I had bought to do one for Hayleigh, and was going to just do ladybug colors. Lo and behold searching through my quilting stash I found a dog fabric w/  them dressed up as doctors. My friend has 3 dogs and they are  her "kids". I embroidered her name with the RN title at the top. This is my first experience with zippers and it was a bit  challenging (not a CarlaC pattern), but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Thank you all for your gift suggestions!
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROFILE


That came out great!  I'm sure your friend will LOVE it!!!!



CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)


How adorable!



jham said:


> I've been sewing but no photos yet.  I'm dying to finish a dress I started today but not sure when that'll happen.  DH is out of town and I'm babysitting my nephew and neice so I'm one adult vs. 6 children under the age of 12  did I mention all weekend long?   Today is a state holiday so I have a bunch of fireworks I have to light for the kids tonight.  I hate having to be the one to light them!  I like to sit in a lawn chair and do nothing.


Good luck!  Please be careful with the fireworks!



mommyof3princess said:


> Last time I heard from her today they were Headed for the air port to come home. her trip was really bad for a whole lot of reasons. I felt so bad for her and her family. Thank you everyone for the Prayers and pixi dust for her. I am sure she will be online somtime this weekend.


So sad.


----------



## karebear1

abc123mom said:


> I'll do my small part to add up to 250 posts!
> 
> to everyone who gave advice on the temperature in October.  I will stick with the sundresses!
> 
> Now I just need to get through this weekend and I can get started sewing.  I should be cleaning the house  since my parents will be staying here this weekend.  Once I get going my husband calls my sewing area my "ring of fire."   I figured I should save that until after they leave.  They're watching the kids while we're in Chicago.  We're going to a wedding and..............wait for it...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finalizing our paperwork for DVC (AKV) at the Chicago office!    Can't wait!
> 
> Thanks again Marlo for the referral!!!
> 
> LOVE everything that has been posted today!





karamat said:


> CONGRATS!!!!  We completed out paperwork earlier this month.  We'll be at AKV in December.  Can't wait for all the Christmas decorations at WDW!




Oh Boy!! 2 future DVC owners!! You are gonna love it!


----------



## disneymomof1

jessica52877 said:


> Since I am not usually in a picture here is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I forgot I made me Cindy Lou Who also. Never got a good picture. We just got off the log ride at IofA here. You know, the one where you get soaked no matter what!!




Your comment about the log ride at IofA reminds me of a funny story.  Last year when we were there, we were getting off of the ride, of course soaked to the bone, standing there at the exit, you know where everybody stands squeezing out their shoes and shirts.  Well it is my hubby, me and DD who was 5 at the time.  So anyway we are standing around drying off, and someone bumps into the back of me, so I turn to look and it is this English woman, completely buck naked from the waist up, She had taken her shirt off, no bra, to put a dry shirt on.  Needless to say we were shocked, but she stood there, rooting through her backpack, with nothing on and in no hurry !!!


----------



## Tink561

abc123mom said:


> I'll do my small part to add up to 250 posts!
> 
> to everyone who gave advice on the temperature in October.  I will stick with the sundresses!
> 
> Now I just need to get through this weekend and I can get started sewing.  I should be cleaning the house  since my parents will be staying here this weekend.  Once I get going my husband calls my sewing area my "ring of fire."   I figured I should save that until after they leave.  They're watching the kids while we're in Chicago.  We're going to a wedding and..............wait for it...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finalizing our paperwork for DVC (AKV) at the Chicago office!    Can't wait!
> 
> Thanks again Marlo for the referral!!!
> 
> LOVE everything that has been posted today!



Congrats!!!!  You lucky girl.


----------



## sahm1000

NiniMorris said:


> OT Topic alert!!!
> 
> Please send a few extra prayers and pixie dust out for my son and his wife (parents of my one and only DG2)  They just became the proud parents (even though it may be only temporary) to her sister's 18 month old and 6 month old sons!
> 
> Bio Mommie Dearest failed a mandatory drug test and DFACS took the kiddies away.  Not sure how this will effect our Disney rip in September, but really glad the two little ones are out of the situation they were in!
> 
> (hmmm...maybe a few shirts and easy fits for the boys...it's doable...right?)
> 
> Nini



So glad the boys are in a safe home now.  Poor babies!  Lots of prayers being said for your daughter and family.



SallyfromDE said:


> They have a new one out. But it's only 5X7 also. It's PE750D. I think it runs about $800. It has a thread cutter button and an automatic needle threader. I keep looking, but I can't afford it right now. So I'm living with my little 4X4.



How funny!  I just went today to Compusew(a local Brother dealer) in between my girls swim lessons headache: of course my girls lessons are around 20 miles away and they are are 2 hours and 15 minutes apart) and looked at that machine.  I am hoping to buy it next week!  Does anyone know how much they will "deal" on a machine?  They said the new machine was $900 but I could get the floor model which still had the warranty for $800.  I was hoping maybe if I bought the floor model I could possibly get them to throw the 4x4 hoop in (which would be great for small items ike onesies) or maybe the PE Lite software?  Any thoughts on this?




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here's a few outfits I have made recently.  Thanks to (I think) 2cutekidz blog and her extra help I was able to make the stripwork skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back.  I forgot to take good pictures before we went to the zoo.



Very cute!  Love the fabric!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are the outfits I made for our trip to AK last year before I really knew how to sew or discovered that I could make actual outfits that to YCMT and this message board!  The girls wore them to the zoo the other day.



Cute!  Great job!



2cutekidz said:


> Too Cute!!  I LOVE that mermaid fabric!!  Both sets turned out adorable, and the angel wings on the tank are perfect!
> 
> You AK sets are adorable too.  I think zebra and hot pink is my favorite combo.



I love the combo too!  I just got a new Pottery Barn Teen in the mail this week and I'm thinking of redoing Grace's room next year in those colors/patterns.  They have some very cute zebra print bedding!


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks everyone, for the kind words about Isabelle's beautiful Cindy dress. She loves it!

It feels so good to really want to sew again.

Ok, for my "issue" of the moment. I am working on appliqueing an apple to a TCP tshirt to go with the really cute triple ruffle pants I made for Isabelle's first day of second grade. Here is where I'm at:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Problem is, it isn't catching all of the stitches. Do I need a special needle for this farbric?


----------



## jessica52877

aksunshine said:


> Thanks everyone, for the kind words about Isabelle's beautiful Cindy dress. She loves it!
> 
> It feels so good to really want to sew again.
> 
> Ok, for my "issue" of the moment. I am working on appliqueing an apple to a TCP tshirt to go with the really cute triple ruffle pants I made for Isabelle's first day of second grade. Here is where I'm at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, it isn't catching all of the stitches. Do I need a special needle for this farbric?



Check your needle and make sure there are no burrs on it and no stickiness residue from heat n bond build up.

Or check your bobbin area for a piece of lint. Clean it out. Usually those thing will fix the problem! I loved your dress you posted the other day!


----------



## revrob

mommyof3princess said:


> Last time I heard from her today they were Headed for the air port to come home. her trip was really bad for a whole lot of reasons. I felt so bad for her and her family. Thank you everyone for the Prayers and pixi dust for her. I am sure she will be online somtime this weekend.



I'm SO SORRY to hear this!  I'll be glad to hear from her when she gets home - I'm so sad that her trip wasn't as magical as she had hoped.


----------



## 3huskymom

Tinka_Belle said:


> Elisa-I love the Halloween dress. Too pretty!
> 
> Michelle-Love the backpack. Can you measure it and tell me how long it is? I was thinking of making one for Jenna for school, but I am afraid that it won't be big enough.



THe back pack is 14 1/2" long from top to bottom. I don't think it would be big enough for school books. It's 10" wide at the top  and  15" wide on the bottom. This of course was the "Mommy" backpack. Now Hayleigh wants one of  her own, not sure if I'll try to get that done before our Aug. 5th departure. I still have a lot to cross off my sewing list before then...loL!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I'm joining in on the picture fun.  I'm themeing mine..."Butt Ruffles"


----------



## my*2*angels

OT?  Has anyone seen Coraline?  Sydni wants to watch it but I have heard that it is very scary and creepy.  Can anyonr fill me in.  i don't want her freaked out by a movie! TIA


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Jessica. I'll try the things you mentioned.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Does this qualify as butt ruffles?






I just like this picture






and this one....I seem to have a ruffle issue don't I??






And here is a whole other butt issue ( for late night enjoyment only ...hope it dosen't offend anyone!)


----------



## 3huskymom

Tinka_Belle said:


> Elisa-I love the Halloween dress. Too pretty!
> 
> Michelle-Love the backpack. Can you measure it and tell me how long it is? I was thinking of making one for Jenna for school, but I am afraid that it won't be big enough.





Camping Griswalds said:


> I'm joining in on the picture fun.  I'm themeing mine..."Butt Ruffles"



Great pics! Quick question I realize when you do the ruffles side to side they get sewn into whatever panel they are on, but how does one stack  them top to bottom so they have a finished look? Just one on top of the other covering the seam on the on underneath and then sewing the top  one into the seam? Does this work for the feliz? Am I making any sense????


----------



## my*2*angels

mommyof3princess said:


> Last time I heard from her today they were Headed for the air port to come home. her trip was really bad for a whole lot of reasons. I felt so bad for her and her family. Thank you everyone for the Prayers and pixi dust for her. I am sure she will be online somtime this weekend.



 I am so sad to hear this!  I had hoped it was better for them!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

3huskymom said:


> THe back pack is 14 1/2" long from top to bottom. I don't think it would be big enough for school books. It's 10" wide at the top  and  15" wide on the bottom. This of course was the "Mommy" backpack. Now Hayleigh wants one of  her own, not sure if I'll try to get that done before our Aug. 5th departure. I still have a lot to cross off my sewing list before then...loL!


That seems like it might work for her. The last couple of years she has only had to fit a folder or two in her back pack. I don't know if it will be the same. I might just go with the large size on the messenger bag pattern.



my*2*angels said:


> OT?  Has anyone seen Coraline?  Sydni wants to watch it but I have heard that it is very scary and creepy.  Can anyonr fill me in.  i don't want her freaked out by a movie! TIA


Me and Jenna saw it while it was in the theater and she loved it. I would say that it is no scarier than the Corpse Bride or The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Tink561

Camping Griswalds said:


> I'm joining in on the picture fun.  I'm themeing mine..."Butt Ruffles"




You do love the butt ruffles Maureen!   Those outfits are so cute!  I never saw the Aurora one, who made that?


----------



## my*2*angels

Love all of the butt ruffle pics!LOL

Oky, here are random pics of stuff!LOL  acouple of these were for customers, one went to a big give and one i going to be worn at disney in october!





snow white version:


----------



## aksunshine

I'm loving the all the ruffles!

I made Ruffle Tink capris the other day and the top came in today. Here it is!






Miss Sass!


----------



## Tink561

Camping Griswalds said:


> Does this qualify as butt ruffles?
> 
> And here is a whole other butt issue ( for late night enjoyment only ...hope it dosen't offend anyone!)



She could use some ruffles to cover that.


----------



## Tink561

my*2*angels said:


> Love all of the butt ruffle pics!LOL
> 
> Oky, here are random pics of stuff!LOL  acouple of these were for customers, one went to a big give and one i going to be worn at disney in october!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snow white version:



Cute!  I love the Tink set.


----------



## my*2*angels

Tinka_Belle said:


> That seems like it might work for her. The last couple of years she has only had to fit a folder or two in her back pack. I don't know if it will be the same. I might just go with the large size on the messenger bag pattern.
> 
> 
> Me and Jenna saw it while it was in the theater and she loved it. I would say that it is no scarier than the Corpse Bride or The Nightmare Before Christmas.



well, we havent' seen either of those so I just don't know.  I told her it was scary and she said so?LOL


----------



## KARAJ

Camping Griswalds said:


> Does this qualify as butt ruffles?
> 
> and this one....I seem to have a ruffle issue don't I??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a whole other butt issue ( for late night enjoyment only ...hope it dosen't offend anyone!)



She is adorable and I will never see spandex the same I am sure I will always think oooooh look butt ruffles


----------



## Tink561

aksunshine said:


> I'm loving the all the ruffles!
> 
> I made Ruffle Tink capris the other day and the top came in today. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Sass!



Cute!!


----------



## my*2*angels

Tink561 said:


> She could use some ruffles to cover that.


----------



## bentleygirl22

Camping Griswalds said:


> And here is a whole other butt issue ( for late night enjoyment only ...hope it dosen't offend anyone!)



Holy Crap batman ...  When did you take a photo of my Butt!!


----------



## my*2*angels

> aksunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the all the ruffles!
> 
> I made Ruffle Tink capris the other day and the top came in today. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Sass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOO CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> Tink561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!  I love the Tink set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## aksunshine

Picture quality isn't great because my battery was dying! Ugh! BTW, I think I figured out the knit applique. Wish I'd used more stabilizer though.


----------



## sahm1000

LisaZoe said:


> I'm glad you recognized the risk before it went further. The Western Union thing is a big clue. In fact I think that's eBay no longer allows use of many forms of payment other than PayPal because of scams using other methods.
> 
> If you don't plan to digitize, you just need some way to get new designs to your machine, i.e. a USB cable to connect the machine to your PC. I don't have digitizing software but have been looking at what is available. So far, Embird seems to be the best route but not inexpensive. The basic software costs about $140 but that doesn't allow you to do any digitizing. I think it mostly allows some editing of existing designs. To add the 'plug-in' for digitizing, the price doubles and can go even higher depending what you want to be able to do. Embird does have a 30 day free trial download of their software so I plan to experiment with it before I commit to a purchase.



As soon as I got his reply I knew it was a scam.  First of all he had relocated from Dallas to Toronto so there wasn't a local pick up, he would ship it and that was included in the price.  And of course the Western Union thing.  Really annoyed me!  I flagged it through craigslist and got it removed.  Thanks so much for the info on the software too!




Piper said:


> I am doing a mini give for a fellow disser. Here are the outfits I made the little one in her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it reverses to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for some chiffon to come in so I can make a petti--then it is off in the mail!



You've been busy!  Great job on all of it Piper!



aksunshine said:


> Thanks Teresa! Here is Isabelle in the Cindy dress. She has talked about wearing it this year. We didn't get any Princess meals, we'll see!



Look how cute Isabelle is!  



2cutekidz said:


> Bling Converse.
> 
> This is my first attempt at these.  They are far from perfect, but not bad for a first try.  I forgot how thick the glue was and it got too thick in spots and there are too many gaps.  I think I'm going to use smaller rhinestones next time.  Emily has requested these in multiple colors!  I made these to go with a Nightmare before Christmas set I'm working on, I'm going to add ribbons as the laces.



I was just looking at some of the blinged converse on etsy the other day but they wanted over $100 !  I saw some cute Mickey ones, Halloween, and Christmas ones and of course I wanted them alll.  So, how did you do them? And where did you get your crystals?



3huskymom said:


> Well, after working on this most of the day I was able to get it done. It's a gift for my friend who is graduating from nursing school. It's a 2nd career for her. She likes ladybugs (as does my daughter) so I used the ladybug backpack pattern from YCMT, that I had bought to do one for Hayleigh, and was going to just do ladybug colors. Lo and behold searching through my quilting stash I found a dog fabric w/  them dressed up as doctors. My friend has 3 dogs and they are  her "kids". I embroidered her name with the RN title at the top. This is my first experience with zippers and it was a bit  challenging (not a CarlaC pattern), but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Thank you all for your gift suggestions!
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROFILE



Cute backpack!  You did a great job on it!  I am still very  of zippers!



spongemommie05 said:


> Love Love all the cute adorable things on here the last few days
> I wanna sew i have so many outfits in my head But No time
> I started school for Medical Esthetics and so all my time is spent with that and taking appts in the Day Spa  i am lucky enough that i get that experience Now ....
> and i Thought i did not have any time when i was a stay at home mom Full Time
> I miss you all and i am at least trying to stay up on the boards
> Hopefully i will have some outfits to post soon. xoxoxoxoxox




Good luck on the Medical Estetics school!  I'm sure it will be great!  So, when you're done, what procedures will you be able to do?  Botox?  I'm thinking that I need some done soon!  Too bad you're in Utah (and I'm in Dallas!)!


----------



## bentleygirl22

my*2*angels said:


> Love all of the butt ruffle pics!LOL
> 
> Oky, here are random pics of stuff!LOL  acouple of these were for customers, one went to a big give and one i going to be worn at disney in october!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snow white version:



How did you do the tink dress. Is it fully lined?  its soo cute


----------



## sahm1000

CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)



Very cute Elisa!  I'm so glad to see you sewing again!  I love your creations!



karebear1 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm........ who here thinks we can get to page 250 tonight??



I'm trying my best to help out Queen Karen!  Notice all of my quotes (probably back to back too)?  Now if we all work hard maybe we'll get there!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

We are loving all the ruffles!  We got a kick out of the what not to wear picture from the rear.




my*2*angels said:


> OT?  Has anyone seen Coraline?  Sydni wants to watch it but I have heard that it is very scary and creepy.  Can anyonr fill me in.  i don't want her freaked out by a movie! TIA



We saw Coraline in the theater and thought it was cute at first but it got "darker" and "darker"  

After we got home DH and I found out it was rated PG-13.  I don't think we will buy it.   Neither of my kids had any nightmares after seeing it.


----------



## Tink561

Here is a Snow White set we got in the mail yesterday.  I just love the touch of pink!


----------



## my*2*angels

bentleygirl22 said:


> How did you do the tink dress. Is it fully lined?  its soo cute



Thank you! It is fully lined and was done without a pattern!  The first thing I have done without a pattern but I really liked the way it came out!


----------



## karebear1

sahm1000 said:


> Very cute Elisa!  I'm so glad to see you sewing again!  I love your creations!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying my best to help out Queen Karen!  Notice all of my quotes (probably back to back too)?  Now if we all work hard maybe we'll get there!




I've noticed how hard you've been working at posting! Makes me proud. PROUD I SAY!!  


I have a headache.... I'm trying to hang in to see if we can get to 250 tonight- but I'm not sure I can do it!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

aksunshine said:


> If I shouldn't post it, I will delete it. Let me know.



I have wanted to post a response to this outfit ALL day! But i have had a fussy baby on my hands. Don't know why. One thing I am learning- when she is screaming and acting hungry, but not, she's probably over tired and needs to be put to sleep- in a dark, quiet bed no later than 10:30pm!

I will then return to page 223 to catch up!

This outfit is AMAZING! I wish we had a trip coming right now so I could buy this, it would be totally different than the stuff I make her, but I just love this and love the panel in the bodice of this. Really creative.
AKSunshine- please PM me the seller if you can. What a lucky little girl you have!! Be sure to post photos of her wearing it!


----------



## my*2*angels

Tink561 said:


> Here is a Snow White set we got in the mail yesterday.  I just love the touch of pink!



She is so beautiful and so is the outfit!


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> Now just keep it up!  I love it!
> 
> I've been sewing but no photos yet.  I'm dying to finish a dress I started today but not sure when that'll happen.  DH is out of town and I'm babysitting my nephew and neice so I'm one adult vs. 6 children under the age of 12  did I mention all weekend long?   Today is a state holiday so I have a bunch of fireworks I have to light for the kids tonight.  I hate having to be the one to light them!  I like to sit in a lawn chair and do nothing.



Wow!  That's a lot of kiddos Jeanne!  Be careful with the fireworks!



disneymomof1 said:


> Since we are posting pics tonight thought I would add a couple of my favorites,  the beautiful castle, always one of the first pics of a trip, now if only those darn people weren't in the picture.  The other pic is the christmas tree in the lobby of the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Love the AKL, our absolute favorite resort, ever.  Decorated for christmas is just breathtaking.




Just seeing those pictures makes me want to go for Christmas sometime!



abc123mom said:


> I'll do my small part to add up to 250 posts!
> 
> to everyone who gave advice on the temperature in October.  I will stick with the sundresses!
> 
> Now I just need to get through this weekend and I can get started sewing.  I should be cleaning the house  since my parents will be staying here this weekend.  Once I get going my husband calls my sewing area my "ring of fire."   I figured I should save that until after they leave.  They're watching the kids while we're in Chicago.  We're going to a wedding and..............wait for it...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finalizing our paperwork for DVC (AKV) at the Chicago office!    Can't wait!
> 
> Thanks again Marlo for the referral!!!
> 
> LOVE everything that has been posted today!



  Yeah for the DVC!  I'm jealous!



jessica52877 said:


> This is for Aimee! Dallas is always sleeping around WDW! I have a couple more from this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I didn't upload any pictures from DHS or maybe that was a different trip? The one of him sleeping at IofA wasn't on my camera.



My girls seem to sleep all over WDW too!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tink561 said:


> She could use some ruffles to cover that.


She could use some non-see through clothes to cover that.



my*2*angels said:


> well, we havent' seen either of those so I just don't know.  I told her it was scary and she said so?LOL


It wasn't too scary. The end is when it got scary. The Other Mother is the thing that is the scariest and when she goes through the Other House and no one is around that was scary, but none of it bothered Jenna and she wants the DVD for her birthday. If Sydni scares easily than I wouldn't let her watch it. Some of the other kids in the theater were scared of it.


----------



## bentleygirl22

Tink561 said:


> Here is a Snow White set we got in the mail yesterday.  I just love the touch of pink!




Oh I love it!!! The pink rocks...  And your little one is just soooo cute!!!


----------



## livndisney

karebear1 said:


> I've noticed how hard you've been working at posting! Makes me proud. PROUD I SAY!!
> 
> 
> I have a headache.... I'm trying to hang in to see if we can get to 250 tonight- but I'm not sure I can do it!



Did you see the WHO boa I posted for you? LOL


----------



## Mirb1214

my*2*angels said:


> Love all of the butt ruffle pics!LOL
> 
> Oky, here are random pics of stuff!LOL  acouple of these were for customers, one went to a big give and one i going to be worn at disney in october!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snow white version:



I am loving them all.  The Snow White is my FAVORITE (I saved a pic of it when you originally posted it so that I might case it one day).  The Tink dress is absolutely adorable.  And your daughters curls are to die for!  I LOVE THEM!


----------



## lovesdumbo

aksunshine said:


> I'm loving the all the ruffles!
> 
> I made Ruffle Tink capris the other day and the top came in today. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Sass!


Adorable!



Tink561 said:


> Here is a Snow White set we got in the mail yesterday.  I just love the touch of pink!


So cute!  I love the hair in polka dots!


----------



## my*2*angels

Mirb1214 said:


> I am loving them all.  The Snow White is my FAVORITE (I saved a pic of it when you originally posted it so that I might case it one day).  The Tink dress is absolutely adorable.  And your daughters curls are to die for!  I LOVE THEM!



Aww thank you so much!  I love her curls too, when they are not out of control!LOL


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Can somebody direct me? I keep reading and seeing dresses using the elusive Feliz pattern. I love it! I cannot find it in my local stores. Is it something you have to only order online or is there a free site somewhere? TIA!


----------



## sahm1000

mommyof3princess said:


> Last time I heard from her today they were Headed for the air port to come home. her trip was really bad for a whole lot of reasons. I felt so bad for her and her family. Thank you everyone for the Prayers and pixi dust for her. I am sure she will be online somtime this weekend.



Oh no!  I was hoping it would get better for her!  They're not coming home early are they?  



disneymomof1 said:


> Your comment about the log ride at IofA reminds me of a funny story.  Last year when we were there, we were getting off of the ride, of course soaked to the bone, standing there at the exit, you know where everybody stands squeezing out their shoes and shirts.  Well it is my hubby, me and DD who was 5 at the time.  So anyway we are standing around drying off, and someone bumps into the back of me, so I turn to look and it is this English woman, completely buck naked from the waist up, She had taken her shirt off, no bra, to put a dry shirt on.  Needless to say we were shocked, but she stood there, rooting through her backpack, with nothing on and in no hurry !!!




Oh Boy!  I'm sure that was quite a site!  Just curious, was anyone taking pictures of it?  I can totally see people with camera phones snapping up shots of that (whether they were "good" ones or not!).  Why is it that I know to expect that in Europe but when they come here they don't know that we don't disrobe in public?



aksunshine said:


> Thanks everyone, for the kind words about Isabelle's beautiful Cindy dress. She loves it!
> 
> It feels so good to really want to sew again.
> 
> Ok, for my "issue" of the moment. I am working on appliqueing an apple to a TCP tshirt to go with the really cute triple ruffle pants I made for Isabelle's first day of second grade. Here is where I'm at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, it isn't catching all of the stitches. Do I need a special needle for this farbric?



I don't think this is the problem, but I usually use a ballpoint needle when appliqueing on knits.  



my*2*angels said:


> OT?  Has anyone seen Coraline?  Sydni wants to watch it but I have heard that it is very scary and creepy.  Can anyonr fill me in.  i don't want her freaked out by a movie! TIA




We haven't seen it either.  I saw the rating and decided to hold off on it since my Grace (the oldest) is just turning 6 on Sunday!



Tink561 said:


> Here is a Snow White set we got in the mail yesterday.  I just love the touch of pink!




Very cute set!  I love Snow White's hair.  Your Gracie looks so cute too!  How did her hair get so wavy?



karebear1 said:


> I've noticed how hard you've been working at posting! Makes me proud. PROUD I SAY!!
> 
> 
> I have a headache.... I'm trying to hang in to see if we can get to 250 tonight- but I'm not sure I can do it!




I'm so glad you're proud of me Queenie!  I promise I'll try and keep the thread moving in your absence if you need to go to bed.  Hope you feel better!


----------



## Mirb1214

my*2*angels said:


> Aww thank you so much!  I love her curls too, when they are not out of control!LOL



One day my daughter saw your DD over my shoulder and she said, "that girl looks like me" and I said "yeah, now if we just could have those curls without having to work so hard for them!"


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Mouse House Mama said:


> Can somebody direct me? I keep reading and seeing dresses using the elusive Feliz pattern. I love it! I cannot find it in my local stores. Is it something you have to only order online or is there a free site somewhere? TIA!


The Feliz pattern is a European pattern from Farbenmix. If you search for Farbenmix Feliz you should be able to pull up plenty of sites where you can buy it.


----------



## sahm1000

Mouse House Mama said:


> Can somebody direct me? I keep reading and seeing dresses using the elusive Feliz pattern. I love it! I cannot find it in my local stores. Is it something you have to only order online or is there a free site somewhere? TIA!




Try searching for Feliz Farbenmix.  It's a European pattern, not available at Joann's or Hancocks.  There are quite a few sellers online so compare prices and shipping.


----------



## jessica52877

We are 15 pages away at almost midnight! I am sure you'll will chat later but I think I'll turn in soon so I can start my day bright and early!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Tinka_Belle said:


> The Feliz pattern is a European pattern from Farbenmix. If you search for Farbenmix Feliz you should be able to pull up plenty of sites where you can buy it.





sahm1000 said:


> Try searching for Feliz Farbenmix.  It's a European pattern, not available at Joann's or Hancocks.  There are quite a few sellers online so compare prices and shipping.



Thank you!


----------



## my*2*angels

Mirb1214 said:


> One day my daughter saw your DD over my shoulder and she said, "that girl looks like me" and I said "yeah, now if we just could have those curls without having to work so hard for them!"



That is soo funny!  We only have to work to keep her curls under control!  Her hair gets REALLY WILD!LOL


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Love all the butt ruffles!  

Here are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## karebear1

sahm1000 said:


> I'm so glad you're proud of me Queenie!  I promise I'll try and keep the thread moving in your absence if you need to go to bed.  Hope you feel better!



Thanks.  I think I'm gonna need it!




jessica52877 said:


> We are 15 pages away at almost midnight! I am sure you'll will chat later but I think I'll turn in soon so I can start my day bright and early!




Night, night. Sleep Tight. Don't let the bed bugs bite.





livndisney said:


> Did you see the WHO boa I posted for you? LOL



But of course! it was FAAAAAAABULOUS DAHLING!


----------



## karebear1

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love all the butt ruffles!
> 
> Here are a couple of my favorites.




Ah Tom!!! It's always so nice when you post!  

indeed.... those are lovely BR's!!  

Where have you been lately??


----------



## aimeeg

Tink561 said:


> She could use some ruffles to cover that.



You two are horrible!!! LOL 



Tink561 said:


> Here is a Snow White set we got in the mail yesterday.  I just love the touch of pink!



This is the BEST yet! I love this set and you have to let me know when Gracie outgrows it!!!! Sophee needs it. 

*Jessica- * I lost my quote. I love love love the sleeping Dallas pics. I wish I had a napper. He is such a good boy. The thing I love even more is the fact he is napping in matching Christmas sweaters! Double Prizes!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Feliz- Studio Tantrum/Farbenmix....
Here's mine. I dont have a full length shot of her in the dress, she wore it last sunday to church,minus the petti, which she wore on Easter (thanks to livndisney)
my contribution to ruffled butts!



always bugs me I forgot to topstitch the bottom ruffle, but now Im too lazy to go back and fix it






slightly different angle (we're trying to get to 250 right?)




Oh and I was told by someone that there used to be a quilt pattern that was Cinderella's castle, I stopped into the shop that used to sell it and some snobby older woman looked at my like I had 2 heads when I asked, I then told her who sent me and if she knew what I was talking about and she then said yes, they did have it in the past, but not now and turned back to her convo with another sales person. Thats one thing I really dislike about living in Fairfield COunty, CT- is how uppity people can be.

Anywho- if anyone out there comes across an old pattern for Cinderella's castle, please let me and Toadstool know (I assume you are still open to castles Kira?)

Im still thinking of doing the one I bought, but it will take a while and I have something else planned for the short term.


----------



## Tink561

sahm1000 said:


> Very cute set!  I love Snow White's hair.  Your Gracie looks so cute too!  How did her hair get so wavy?



Thanks!  I bought this curling iron from one of those kiosks in the mall.  It works wonders!
https://www.aboveboredtoysandgifts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=12&products_id=176


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

karebear1 said:


> Ah Tom!!! It's always so nice when you post!
> 
> indeed.... those are lovely BR's!!
> 
> Where have you been lately??


 Thanks Karen!  I have been FaceBookin it lately!
I did make this handbag today for my SIL


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> This is the BEST yet! I love this set and you have to let me know when Gracie outgrows it!!!! Sophee needs it.



You got it!


----------



## traci

One of my daughters friends was in a severe car accident in January.  She is 5 years old.  She survived, but is now paralyzed from the neck down and on a vent.  No brain damage and just as sharp mentally as any other 5 year old.  Her name is Maragret.  Beautiful little girl, with a loving Christian family.  They have been granted a trip through a charity like Make-a-Wish.  This is short notice as they go the first week in August...I can get exact dates.  Anyway, it's Mom, Dad, 16 year old sister, 12 year old brother, 13 year old sister and then 5 year old Margaret.  Her sister was the one driving when the accident occured 

Here is her caringbridge link:
http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/margaretromph


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

One of Leighanna's favorite Halloween costumes.





And this CASED from Jeanne!


----------



## kathyell

CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....



So completely awesome!



jessica52877 said:


> Since I am not being productive and want to be a California girl! Here is one more post!



Those pictures were so cute! I can't believe someone with you rushed you past the R. Oh well, just have to go back and take a pic, right?



my*2*angels said:


>



OMG, you are so going to think I CASEd you in about a week. I've been working on something sort of similar for our trip. I hope mine turns out half as nicely as yours did!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Camping Griswalds said:


> And here is a whole other butt issue ( for late night enjoyment only ...hope it dosen't offend anyone!)



OMG....What else can I say?



Tink561 said:


> Here is a Snow White set we got in the mail yesterday.  I just love the touch of pink!



This is fabulous! The pink is perfect! Pink & red are a great combo.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks Karen!  I have been FaceBookin it lately!
> I did make this handbag today for my SIL



That bag is great & I really wanted that fabric for myself now I know I must get it....I missed the buy for it on the fabric obsession coop!

 I made my first bag tonight...I will post tomorrow~ but it is not as great as Tom's~that's for sure!!!


----------



## JUJU814

Mouse House Mama said:


> Thank you!




You can buy the Farbenmix patterns in English from sewzannes.com She ships super fast too! Great customer service.

Julie


----------



## *Toadstool*

Sorry for the bad pictures. I borrowed my mom's camera, and had trouble using it indoors. Here is my very first Simply Sweet. I like it for the most part. Can someone tell me if I shrink the bodice width will I not be able to pull it over her head? I don't like how wide it is. I love the way it is put together though, so I see why you all love it so much. I had a heck of a time putting in the serger tucks. They are rolled hems. The fabric I used was some cheap fabric from Wal Mart and the grain was very crooked. The serger wanted to go on the grain and it was a mess. I think I mad 6 bodices to finally get one that looked decent. I tried it again today on some higher thread count fabric and it was much better. This was supposed to be my test dress though! I plan on making some more out of some character fabrics. I'm hoping I can shrink the bodice at least a couple of inches. What do you think?? If you look closely you can see my gathering threads. I am glad I left them in. I need to go back and undo the skirt because part of the bodice is ravelling in the back. I serged it, but I guess I didn't catch it right or something..  I took a couple pictures to show what I mean by it being big.


----------



## *Toadstool*

I got this dress in the mail a week or so ago. My MIL has been telling me about this dress for about a year now, so I was thrilled to get it in. She is a seamstress and sews for others for her income. I just wanted to share with you guys because I know a few of you love smocking as much as I do!
She told me she hated doing bullion roses, so I was thrilled when I saw she actually put them on the dress. What a labor of love! She even put them on the buttons. The dress is already tight fitting in the bodice, so I hope she doesn't grow that way for a while!
If anyone knows of an *online sash bow tutorial* with pictures please let me know! I used to use a magazine I had everytime I tie a sash, but I can't find it!


----------



## mommyof3princess

traci said:


> One of my daughters friends was in a severe car accident in January.  She is 5 years old.  She survived, but is now paralyzed from the neck down and on a vent.  No brain damage and just as sharp mentally as any other 5 year old.  Her name is Maragret.  Beautiful little girl, with a loving Christian family.  They have been granted a trip through a charity like Make-a-Wish.  This is short notice as they go the first week in August...I can get exact dates.  Anyway, it's Mom, Dad, 16 year old sister, 12 year old brother, 13 year old sister and then 5 year old Margaret.  Her sister was the one driving when the accident occured
> 
> Here is her caringbridge link:
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/margaretromph



I would love to make something for her can you please pm me with what I can do? Thank you.


----------



## ireland_nicole

2cutekidz said:


> Bling Converse.
> 
> This is my first attempt at these.  They are far from perfect, but not bad for a first try.  I forgot how thick the glue was and it got too thick in spots and there are too many gaps.  I think I'm going to use smaller rhinestones next time.  Emily has requested these in multiple colors!  I made these to go with a Nightmare before Christmas set I'm working on, I'm going to add ribbons as the laces.


Oh, cute!



2cutekidz said:


> Same with the Grinch fabric, it's hard to find (reasonable) yardage.  I made a Grinch set without using licensed fabric (like Aimee said most were MM fabrics)


Love this!


3huskymom said:


> Well, after working on this most of the day I was able to get it done. It's a gift for my friend who is graduating from nursing school. It's a 2nd career for her. She likes ladybugs (as does my daughter) so I used the ladybug backpack pattern from YCMT, that I had bought to do one for Hayleigh, and was going to just do ladybug colors. Lo and behold searching through my quilting stash I found a dog fabric w/  them dressed up as doctors. My friend has 3 dogs and they are  her "kids". I embroidered her name with the RN title at the top. This is my first experience with zippers and it was a bit  challenging (not a CarlaC pattern), but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Thank you all for your gift suggestions!
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROFILE


Love this!  Perfect gift.


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling Grinch dress didn't have any licensed fabric either


Sooo cute!


Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! I have been sewing like crazy! I have so much I want to do! I have made in the last few days 5 dresses. I plan on staying up all night tonight sewing as well. I am on a roll! I will post pictures as soon as I can. Your designs have been so inspiring here. Thanks for sharing it all.


Hey, that's ok; we're up too!  Can't wait to see pics


CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)


Woohoooooo!  And it's adorable; I admit, I too love the butt ruffle


disneymomof1 said:


> Here is my DD and DN at Chef Mickey's and Magic Kingdom in December.  We took my niece with us for the week, they had such a great time.  DD's rhumba shirt and jeans were purchased from , I don't remember who I bought them from but it is a great set.  I finished up a tweety bird simply sweet today I will post a pic tomorrow, messed up on the math to determine the length so it's a little shorter than I wanted but still OK.  Have a great night everyone !!!
> [/FO


Cute!


jessica52877 said:


> Since I am not usually in a picture here is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I forgot I made me Cindy Lou Who also. Never got a good picture. We just got off the log ride at IofA here. You know, the one where you get soaked no matter what!!


Love the shirts!


my*2*angels said:


> Love all of the butt ruffle pics!LOL
> 
> Oky, here are random pics of stuff!LOL  acouple of these were for customers, one went to a big give and one i going to be worn at disney in october!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snow white version:


That Snow White is definitely a fave of mine!


aksunshine said:


> I'm loving the all the ruffles!
> 
> I made Ruffle Tink capris the other day and the top came in today. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Sass!


Cute!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Kira-Here you go, Full of pics and a pattern  Also the price is unbeatable: http://youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/Free-Big-Beautiful-Bow-Sashes.htm


----------



## KARAJ

*Toadstool* said:


> I got this dress in the mail a week or so ago. My MIL has been telling me about this dress for about a year now, so I was thrilled to get it in. She is a seamstress and sews for others for her income. I just wanted to share with you guys because I know a few of you love smocking as much as I do!
> She told me she hated doing bullion roses, so I was thrilled when I saw she actually put them on the dress. What a labor of love! She even put them on the buttons. The dress is already tight fitting in the bodice, so I hope she doesn't grow that way for a while!
> If anyone knows of an *online sash bow tutorial* with pictures please let me know! I used to use a magazine I had everytime I tie a sash, but I can't find it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




That is stunning, I am in awe of that type of smocking talent I will send some pixie dust that she does not grow for a LONG while!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tink561 said:


> Here is a Snow White set we got in the mail yesterday.* I just love the touch of pink!


Holy Cow!* That is just totally stinkin cute; now I just need to practice oh, for twenty years so I can try to CASE it.





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love all the butt ruffles!* *Here are a couple of my favorites.


Those are so sweet!





traci said:


> One of my daughters friends was in a severe car accident in January.* She is 5 years old.* She survived, but is now paralyzed from the neck down and on a vent.* No brain damage and just as sharp mentally as any other 5 year old.* Her name is Maragret.* Beautiful little girl, with a loving Christian family.* They have been granted a trip through a charity like Make-a-Wish.* This is short notice as they go the first week in August...I can get exact dates.* Anyway, it's Mom, Dad, 16 year old sister, 12 year old brother, 13 year old sister and then 5 year old Margaret.* Her sister was the one driving when the accident occured Here is her caringbridge link:http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/margaretromph


Let us know when you get size info, etc.* I could do something.





*Toadstool* said:


> Sorry for the bad pictures. I borrowed my mom's camera, and had trouble using it indoors. Here is my very first Simply Sweet. I like it for the most part. Can someone tell me if I shrink the bodice width will I not be able to pull it over her head? I don't like how wide it is. I love the way it is put together though, so I see why you all love it so much. I had a heck of a time putting in the serger tucks. They are rolled hems. The fabric I used was some cheap fabric from Wal Mart and the grain was very crooked. The serger wanted to go on the grain and it was a mess. I think I mad 6 bodices to finally get one that looked decent. I tried it again today on some higher thread count fabric and it was much better. This was supposed to be my test dress though! I plan on making some more out of some character fabrics. I'm hoping I can shrink the bodice at least a couple of inches. What do you think?? If you look closely you can see my gathering threads. I am glad I left them in. I need to go back and undo the skirt because part of the bodice is ravelling in the back. I serged it, but I guess I didn't catch it right or something..  I took a couple pictures to show what I mean by it being big.


I think it's really cute!* By her chest measurement, could you go down a size in the bodice, and then just make it the length you want?* I know DD's arent that loose.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hey y'all, sorry about the last post, I have no idea what I did to get the sizing that screwed up.  Which makes this part of the post all the more awesome!
Bragging Alert!Oh my gosh, I just finished my first Feliz!* Me!* I can't believe it!* I totally couldn't have done it w/o Trilliums Tute; it made it make sense.* I'd post a pic, but am too lazy to go look for the camera right now.* I soooooooooooo want to wake up DD so I can see it on her, but even in my sleep deprived state I figure that's not a good plan.* Ooooooooooh, I can't wait til morning!


----------



## karamat

Camping Griswalds said:


>



I love the Donald dress with Sandi Henderson fabrics!  I love her fabrics and had never seen them done in Disney-style before.


----------



## Mirb1214

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> One of Leighanna's favorite Halloween costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this CASED from Jeanne!



Little Bo Peep is the cutest thing!!!


----------



## Mirb1214

*Toadstool* said:


> Sorry for the bad pictures. I borrowed my mom's camera, and had trouble using it indoors. Here is my very first Simply Sweet. I like it for the most part. Can someone tell me if I shrink the bodice width will I not be able to pull it over her head? I don't like how wide it is. I love the way it is put together though, so I see why you all love it so much. I had a heck of a time putting in the serger tucks. They are rolled hems. The fabric I used was some cheap fabric from Wal Mart and the grain was very crooked. The serger wanted to go on the grain and it was a mess. I think I mad 6 bodices to finally get one that looked decent. I tried it again today on some higher thread count fabric and it was much better. This was supposed to be my test dress though! I plan on making some more out of some character fabrics. I'm hoping I can shrink the bodice at least a couple of inches. What do you think?? If you look closely you can see my gathering threads. I am glad I left them in. I need to go back and undo the skirt because part of the bodice is ravelling in the back. I serged it, but I guess I didn't catch it right or something..  I took a couple pictures to show what I mean by it being big.



I have the exact opposite problem!  My bodices are coming out WAY to small.  I started out making a 4 and could barely get it on Mollie.  However she was so excited over her Tigger Halter that she didn't fuss getting it on.  I read where the halter was a tighter fit so I did the jumper style in a 4 next. . .TOO SMALL AGAIN!!  I have now went up to a size 5 and I am still VERY worried that if it shrinks AT ALL or she grows too much then she will not be able to wear it in Oct.  She will definately not be wearing any of her WDW outfits before we go b/c I can't wash them if she does for fear of shrinkage.  BUT, I did learn my lesson and I am now washing ALL fabric before sewing it!  I just REALLY wish I new if I was doing something wrong!  I even measured her for the size 5 to MAKE sure I was doing the correct size for her measurements, and I am doing 1/4 in seam so I am LOST as to what I am doing wrong. . .


----------



## Mirb1214

*Toadstool* said:


> I got this dress in the mail a week or so ago. My MIL has been telling me about this dress for about a year now, so I was thrilled to get it in. She is a seamstress and sews for others for her income. I just wanted to share with you guys because I know a few of you love smocking as much as I do!
> She told me she hated doing bullion roses, so I was thrilled when I saw she actually put them on the dress. What a labor of love! She even put them on the buttons. The dress is already tight fitting in the bodice, so I hope she doesn't grow that way for a while!
> If anyone knows of an *online sash bow tutorial* with pictures please let me know! I used to use a magazine I had everytime I tie a sash, but I can't find it!



Oh how I LOVE smocking!!!  I would love to learn to smock but I am afraid that by the time I might learn how my daughter will be too old!


----------



## minnie2

Morning all!

 I am SO far behind!  My SIL is in town for Kyle's 7th bday so we have been out and about.

I need to go back and play catch up if I can.

Tom I adore all those outfits and Leighanna is so adorable!

Kira,  That smocking is AMAZING!  You rock!  

That snow white is great too!


----------



## minnie2

abc123mom said:


> I'll do my small part to add up to 250 posts!
> 
> to everyone who gave advice on the temperature in October.  I will stick with the sundresses!
> 
> Now I just need to get through this weekend and I can get started sewing.  I should be cleaning the house  since my parents will be staying here this weekend.  Once I get going my husband calls my sewing area my "ring of fire."   I figured I should save that until after they leave.  They're watching the kids while we're in Chicago.  We're going to a wedding and..............wait for it...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finalizing our paperwork for DVC (AKV) at the Chicago office!    Can't wait!
> 
> Thanks again Marlo for the referral!!!
> 
> LOVE everything that has been posted today!


Any time!  I love Diane tell her I said HI!!!!!!

Congratulations on the DVC you will love it!  I am so excited for you!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Sorry for the bad pictures. I borrowed my mom's camera, and had trouble using it indoors. Here is my very first Simply Sweet. I like it for the most part. Can someone tell me if I shrink the bodice width will I not be able to pull it over her head? I don't like how wide it is. I love the way it is put together though, so I see why you all love it so much. I had a heck of a time putting in the serger tucks. They are rolled hems. The fabric I used was some cheap fabric from Wal Mart and the grain was very crooked. The serger wanted to go on the grain and it was a mess. I think I mad 6 bodices to finally get one that looked decent. I tried it again today on some higher thread count fabric and it was much better. This was supposed to be my test dress though! I plan on making some more out of some character fabrics. I'm hoping I can shrink the bodice at least a couple of inches. What do you think?? If you look closely you can see my gathering threads. I am glad I left them in. I need to go back and undo the skirt because part of the bodice is ravelling in the back. I serged it, but I guess I didn't catch it right or something..  I took a couple pictures to show what I mean by it being big.





*Toadstool* said:


> I got this dress in the mail a week or so ago. My MIL has been telling me about this dress for about a year now, so I was thrilled to get it in. She is a seamstress and sews for others for her income. I just wanted to share with you guys because I know a few of you love smocking as much as I do!
> She told me she hated doing bullion roses, so I was thrilled when I saw she actually put them on the dress. What a labor of love! She even put them on the buttons. The dress is already tight fitting in the bodice, so I hope she doesn't grow that way for a while!
> If anyone knows of an *online sash bow tutorial* with pictures please let me know! I used to use a magazine I had everytime I tie a sash, but I can't find it!



THE SIMPLY SWEET:
I always go by the chest measurement on my own child.  I use the size IF I'm sewing for someone else and they don't know the chest measurement.  One thing that you can do if you want her to wear this now - when you take the skirt off, add a casing under each arm and insert elastic.  That will bring in some of the width.  OR, just have her wear a shirt underneath.
It came out really cute!

THE SMOCKED DRESS:

That is GORGEOUS!  I'd love to know about the sheep - are they machine stitched?  Hand appliqued?  What's up with those?


----------



## ameraumi

Hi everyone ~

It has been quite a while since I last posted - I think last year right after our June trip. I have not looked at my machine since DH's diagnosis and since his passing I am just now starting to feel like I want to sew and started to lurk again. Seeing all of the lovely creations is giving me the itch! I just wanted to pop in and let you know I am lurking and when I get going again I am sure I will post more.


----------



## Jajone

jessica52877 said:


> Since I am not usually in a picture here is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I forgot I made me Cindy Lou Who also. Never got a good picture. We just got off the log ride at IofA here. You know, the one where you get soaked no matter what!!



Jessica, Love your matching sweaters. Where did you find them? We have a GG planned for xmas next year and would love for everyone to match.


----------



## sohappy

ameraumi said:


> Hi everyone ~
> 
> It has been quite a while since I last posted - I think last year right after our June trip. I have not looked at my machine since DH's diagnosis and since his passing I am just now starting to feel like I want to sew and started to lurk again. Seeing all of the lovely creations is giving me the itch! I just wanted to pop in and let you know I am lurking and when I get going again I am sure I will post more.



Glad to have you back Amy!


----------



## Tanzanite

Camping Griswalds said:


> Does this qualify as butt ruffles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one....I seem to have a ruffle issue don't I??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a whole other butt issue ( for late night enjoyment only ...hope it dosen't offend anyone!)



Wow your daughter looks beautiful in the Belle dress did you make it its stunning The last picture made me laugh  thanks for sharing.


----------



## pixeegrl

Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! I have been sewing like crazy! I have so much I want to do! I have made in the last few days 5 dresses. I plan on staying up all night tonight sewing as well. I am on a roll! I will post pictures as soon as I can. Your designs have been so inspiring here. Thanks for sharing it all.



You go Girl! We can't wait for pictures! Of course I am catching up on my reading so if you have already posted them I will see them soon lol.


----------



## Tanzanite

Camping Griswalds said:


> I'm joining in on the picture fun.  I'm themeing mine..."Butt Ruffles"



Your daughters outfits are beautiful for a beautiful little girl love her feeding the ducks precious.Ilove looking at all the outfits everyone makes      everyone is so talented   .


----------



## pixeegrl

CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)



I love the sash! How did you make the bow so big compared to the front of the stash? Is it folded in half up front? Gorgeous dress and the Feliz is WAY easier than you might think!


----------



## traci

For those that are interested...I emailed Margaret's mom and asked for the family's shirt sizes.  I will get the travel dates and pm her home address to those who ask 

Thanks for the help - especially on such short notice.  I know this family will be so grateful for anything.

Blessings~

Here is her caringbridge site:
http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/margaretromph


----------



## aksunshine

Welcome back Amy!


----------



## Tanzanite

my*2*angels said:


> Love all of the butt ruffle pics!LOL
> 
> Oky, here are random pics of stuff!LOL  acouple of these were for customers, one went to a big give and one i going to be worn at disney in october!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snow white version:



Ilove  these outfits i have never seen such a cute Tinkerbelle your daughter is precious it looks so darling on her she has such a sweet face i bet Tinkerbelle will love her shes adorable.


----------



## aksunshine

Wow! You were busy last night! I see lots of cute things! Love Gracies new set!

Thanks for the complements. Hopefully, I'll have Isabelle's Back 2 school set done by lunch. I have to run to farmers mkt this AM.


----------



## pixeegrl

jessica52877 said:


> And I forgot I made me Cindy Lou Who also. Never got a good picture. We just got off the log ride at IofA here. You know, the one where you get soaked no matter what!!



I love your shirt!


----------



## karebear1

*Toadstool* said:


> I got this dress in the mail a week or so ago. My MIL has been telling me about this dress for about a year now, so I was thrilled to get it in. She is a seamstress and sews for others for her income. I just wanted to share with you guys because I know a few of you love smocking as much as I do!
> She told me she hated doing bullion roses, so I was thrilled when I saw she actually put them on the dress. What a labor of love! She even put them on the buttons. The dress is already tight fitting in the bodice, so I hope she doesn't grow that way for a while!
> If anyone knows of an *online sash bow tutorial* with pictures please let me know! I used to use a magazine I had everytime I tie a sash, but I can't find it!




This dress is simply an heirloom! It  really is beautiful!





ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, sorry about the last post, I have no idea what I did to get the sizing that screwed up.  Which makes this part of the post all the more awesome!
> Bragging Alert!Oh my gosh, I just finished my first Feliz!* Me!* I can't believe it!* I totally couldn't have done it w/o Trilliums Tute; it made it make sense.* I'd post a pic, but am too lazy to go look for the camera right now.* I soooooooooooo want to wake up DD so I can see it on her, but even in my sleep deprived state I figure that's not a good plan.* Ooooooooooh, I can't wait til morning!




So............ it's aerly morning..... where'sthe pic??  huh-huh????





ameraumi said:


> Hi everyone ~
> 
> It has been quite a while since I last posted - I think last year right after our June trip. I have not looked at my machine since DH's diagnosis and since his passing I am just now starting to feel like I want to sew and started to lurk again. Seeing all of the lovely creations is giving me the itch! I just wanted to pop in and let you know I am lurking and when I get going again I am sure I will post more.




Good to see you again. Welcome back!


----------



## NiniMorris

It is official.  Our original trip of 4 for September has morphed into a trip for NINE for September.  Our party has become 4 adults, 3 toddlers under the age of 2, a 9 year old diva, and a seven-turning-eight little boy (menatally a three year old)!!!!!

I had been planning on the addition of one of the almost two year olds (my grand daughter) so I have been making her dresses all along.  Our original plan was we were all wearing matching Tshirts during the day with matchy dresses/Tshirts for dinner.

Now, with this newest addition, I have no clue what to do!  I'm sure I can whip up some easy fits for the boys, and maybe put a few Mickey heads on a couple of Tshirts... but am having a hard time coming up with the actual fabrics to use...I know pink and Tink are out...

For the girls I am still looking at making a Vida with some Butt ruffles with some cute Pooh fabric I found at Wally World yesterday.  I was able to find some fabrics to compliment the fabric and not look too babyish for the 9 year old...if I run out of time I may make the stripwork jumper instead.  This will be for Crystal Palace.  

I have made a Round Neck dress in the Minnie Dot; a Round Neck dress with some green Tink fabric; a cute Stripwork jumper with Animal Kingdom in mind (totally CASED!!!); a Simply Sweet in a cute Pink Mickey fabric from that auction site; planning a simple Aline with Tiger print for Boma....and have started a cute overalls deconstruction/embellishment for Garden Grill.  (the boys won't be with us that night...probably the easiest one to figure out for them!)

Ideas/suggestions?

I PROMISE I will post pictures....although they ae not up to standards previously set here, I am kinda proud of them.  Right now I am fighting some sort of URI (not good with the combi of meds that lower my resistance to these things...I DON'T have time for a hospital stay!)  As soon as I get a couple more cups of java in me I will start to look for the camera cord to upload the pix....promise!


Nini


----------



## pixeegrl

*Toadstool* said:


>



It is just beautiful and I can't imagine the hours that went into it! She is amazing!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I just had to post some good news even though it has nothing to do with sewing.  I booked our flights months ago through AirTran for a pretty good price.  Well, in the last few weeks they have changed our flight times 3 x's and the last straw was that they changed our non stop flight to a layover that would take us almost all day to get home when we originally planned on being at the World that day!  So my DH called to complain and while he was on the phone we checked out SouthWests schedule.  AirTran said they would give us our money back with no hassles so we took it and booked through Southwest for even cheaper!  And to top it all off, we no longer have to pay for our luggage so in the long run we saved a bunch of money!!!!!  YAY!!!!!!!  We were pretty excited.  And our flights are at better times so we will have a lot more time the last day!!!  woo-hoo!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I love all the beautiful creations lately.  I can't read or post much as I am either at work or at home, working.  I am just not having any fun.

?, the local fair is coming up and they have a class applique non quilt.  I don't applique like most everyone here but I do have a mickey head that is good.

Should I enter it in our local fair?


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's what I got done last night. I've had the AK outfit done for a while just needed to do the applique. I like the finished product but HATED the pattern I used. I will never use that one again! Thanks HeatherSue for the great appliques!


----------



## kimmylaj

traci said:


> One of my daughters friends was in a severe car accident in January.  She is 5 years old.  She survived, but is now paralyzed from the neck down and on a vent.  No brain damage and just as sharp mentally as any other 5 year old.  Her name is Maragret.  Beautiful little girl, with a loving Christian family.  They have been granted a trip through a charity like Make-a-Wish.  This is short notice as they go the first week in August...I can get exact dates.  Anyway, it's Mom, Dad, 16 year old sister, 12 year old brother, 13 year old sister and then 5 year old Margaret.  Her sister was the one driving when the accident occured
> 
> Here is her caringbridge link:
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/margaretromph



oh how sad, i am not one of the best sewers but i can probably do an applique t shirt or an autograph book for the little girl. pm me if you can and let me know which would work better.


----------



## mom2rtk

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I just had to post some good news even though it has nothing to do with sewing.  I booked our flights months ago through AirTran for a pretty good price.  Well, in the last few weeks they have changed our flight times 3 x's and the last straw was that they changed our non stop flight to a layover that would take us almost all day to get home when we originally planned on being at the World that day!  So my DH called to complain and while he was on the phone we checked out SouthWests schedule.  AirTran said they would give us our money back with no hassles so we took it and booked through Southwest for even cheaper!  And to top it all off, we no longer have to pay for our luggage so in the long run we saved a bunch of money!!!!!  YAY!!!!!!!  We were pretty excited.  And our flights are at better times so we will have a lot more time the last day!!!  woo-hoo!!!!



WAY COOL! I'm also on AirTran, but no changes here.... Too bad, I'd like to save those luggage fees too!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Question about sizing on CarlaC's Simply Sweet halter bodice:

DD8 is measuring a size 4 (she is a stick!!) Do I cut out the 4 or should I cut out a 5 or bigger?


----------



## Piper

traci said:


> For those that are interested...I emailed Margaret's mom and asked for the family's shirt sizes. I will get the travel dates and pm her home address to those who ask
> 
> Thanks for the help - especially on such short notice. I know this family will be so grateful for anything.
> 
> Blessings~
> 
> Here is her caringbridge site:
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/margaretromph


 

Traci,  I have some blue Pooh toile and a piece of coordinating blue that I could use for a simply sweet,  Let me know measurements and I'll get them done this weekend.


----------



## jham

*Toadstool* said:


> I got this dress in the mail a week or so ago. My MIL has been telling me about this dress for about a year now, so I was thrilled to get it in. She is a seamstress and sews for others for her income. I just wanted to share with you guys because I know a few of you love smocking as much as I do!
> She told me she hated doing bullion roses, so I was thrilled when I saw she actually put them on the dress. What a labor of love! She even put them on the buttons. The dress is already tight fitting in the bodice, so I hope she doesn't grow that way for a while!
> If anyone knows of an *online sash bow tutorial* with pictures please let me know! I used to use a magazine I had everytime I tie a sash, but I can't find it!





That smocked dress is gorgeous!  I know where you can send it when your DD outgrows it 



ameraumi said:


> Hi everyone ~
> 
> It has been quite a while since I last posted - I think last year right after our June trip. I have not looked at my machine since DH's diagnosis and since his passing I am just now starting to feel like I want to sew and started to lurk again. Seeing all of the lovely creations is giving me the itch! I just wanted to pop in and let you know I am lurking and when I get going again I am sure I will post more.



Glad to see you lurking!  Hopefully sewing can be theraputic for you. 



NiniMorris said:


> It is official.  Our original trip of 4 for September has morphed into a trip for NINE for September.  Our party has become 4 adults, 3 toddlers under the age of 2, a 9 year old diva, and a seven-turning-eight little boy (menatally a three year old)!!!!!
> 
> I had been planning on the addition of one of the almost two year olds (my grand daughter) so I have been making her dresses all along.  Our original plan was we were all wearing matching Tshirts during the day with matchy dresses/Tshirts for dinner.
> 
> Now, with this newest addition, I have no clue what to do!  I'm sure I can whip up some easy fits for the boys, and maybe put a few Mickey heads on a couple of Tshirts... but am having a hard time coming up with the actual fabrics to use...I know pink and Tink are out...
> 
> For the girls I am still looking at making a Vida with some Butt ruffles with some cute Pooh fabric I found at Wally World yesterday.  I was able to find some fabrics to compliment the fabric and not look too babyish for the 9 year old...if I run out of time I may make the stripwork jumper instead.  This will be for Crystal Palace.
> 
> I have made a Round Neck dress in the Minnie Dot; a Round Neck dress with some green Tink fabric; a cute Stripwork jumper with Animal Kingdom in mind (totally CASED!!!); a Simply Sweet in a cute Pink Mickey fabric from that auction site; planning a simple Aline with Tiger print for Boma....and have started a cute overalls deconstruction/embellishment for Garden Grill.  (the boys won't be with us that night...probably the easiest one to figure out for them!)
> 
> Ideas/suggestions?
> 
> I PROMISE I will post pictures....although they ae not up to standards previously set here, I am kinda proud of them.  Right now I am fighting some sort of URI (not good with the combi of meds that lower my resistance to these things...I DON'T have time for a hospital stay!)  As soon as I get a couple more cups of java in me I will start to look for the camera cord to upload the pix....promise!
> 
> 
> Nini



whew!   You will be busy, but it sounds like a wonderful fun trip. 



3huskymom said:


> Here's what I got done last night. I've had the AK outfit done for a while just needed to do the applique. I like the finished product but HATED the pattern I used. I will never use that one again! Thanks HeatherSue for the great appliques!



So cute.  I really love the mickey bar one!


----------



## aimeeg

3huskymom said:


> Here's what I got done last night. I've had the AK outfit done for a while just needed to do the applique. I like the finished product but HATED the pattern I used. I will never use that one again! Thanks HeatherSue for the great appliques!



This is just unbelievably darling!!! I love the colors you chose and the peek a boo skirt is too cute. That is one of my favorite skirt patterns.


----------



## aimeeg

aimeeg said:


> This is just unbelievably darling!!! I love the colors you chose and the peek a boo skirt is too cute. That is one of my favorite skirt patterns.



Oh wait I just read your post again. Why did you not like the skirt pattern? I have not made it with the "pattern" in a while but I love the look. Maybe I can give you some tips.


----------



## traci

Please pm me if you need the address or size info for Margaret and family.  I just want to make sure I don't miss anyone who wanted to do something for this sweet little girl and/or her family 

They are leaving for Disney August 7th, packing on the 6th.

GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!

*http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/margaretromph*


----------



## InkspressYourself

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by InkspressYourself
> I'm loving the sew along. This might push me over the edge into buying the pattern...if I can figure out where to buy it. I'm almost positive someone listed a source once, but now I can't find it.
> 
> quite a few of us have ordered from banberry place.com, but you can do a google search or look on Etsy as well.


Thank you so much, I'll give it a try.



3huskymom said:


> Well, after working on this most of the day I was able to get it done. It's a gift for my friend who is graduating from nursing school. It's a 2nd career for her. She likes ladybugs (as does my daughter) so I used the ladybug backpack pattern from YCMT, that I had bought to do one for Hayleigh, and was going to just do ladybug colors. Lo and behold searching through my quilting stash I found a dog fabric w/  them dressed up as doctors. My friend has 3 dogs and they are  her "kids". I embroidered her name with the RN title at the top. This is my first experience with zippers and it was a bit  challenging (not a CarlaC pattern), but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Thank you all for your gift suggestions!
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROFILE


I'm so happy to see this.  I have this pattern in my wish list.  Yours is adorable.



CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)


My dd just walked by and said "that's cute, are you making that next"  Yikes, I don't think I'm that good!



disneymomof1 said:


> Your comment about the log ride at IofA reminds me of a funny story.  Last year when we were there, we were getting off of the ride, of course soaked to the bone, standing there at the exit, you know where everybody stands squeezing out their shoes and shirts.  Well it is my hubby, me and DD who was 5 at the time.  So anyway we are standing around drying off, and someone bumps into the back of me, so I turn to look and it is this English woman, completely buck naked from the waist up, She had taken her shirt off, no bra, to put a dry shirt on.  Needless to say we were shocked, but she stood there, rooting through her backpack, with nothing on and in no hurry !!!


 



my*2*angels said:


> OT?  Has anyone seen Coraline?  Sydni wants to watch it but I have heard that it is very scary and creepy.  Can anyonr fill me in.  i don't want her freaked out by a movie! TIA


  My 3 year old (almost 4) loves it.  I liked it too.  We rented it, but I think we'll have to buy it.

I love all of the butt ruffles!


----------



## 3huskymom

aimeeg said:


> This is just unbelievably darling!!! I love the colors you chose and the peek a boo skirt is too cute. That is one of my favorite skirt patterns.



Oh, I was referring to the AK dress, that was a pain! I now hate store bought patterns. THe skirt was great, just my malfunction with gathering the two layers together, my bobbin thread kept ripping, there were a of of HBO words flying with that! I really like that  pattern and see myself  making it a  lot with the right fabrics. 

Off to Joann's to use a third round of coupons!


----------



## teresajoy

FOR SHAME!!!! FOR SHAME ON YOU PEOPLE!!! 

Trying to get to page 250 when I was off at pizza night!!! tsk! tsk! tsk! 




aksunshine said:


> Thanks Teresa! Here is Isabelle in the Cindy dress. She has talked about wearing it this year. We didn't get any Princess meals, we'll see!



Thank you for posting the picture!!!! It makes me so happy to see her in it!! And YOU are very very welcome!! 





3huskymom said:


> Well, after working on this most of the day I was able to get it done. It's a gift for my friend who is graduating from nursing school. It's a 2nd career for her. She likes ladybugs (as does my daughter) so I used the ladybug backpack pattern from YCMT, that I had bought to do one for Hayleigh, and was going to just do ladybug colors. Lo and behold searching through my quilting stash I found a dog fabric w/  them dressed up as doctors. My friend has 3 dogs and they are  her "kids". I embroidered her name with the RN title at the top. This is my first experience with zippers and it was a bit  challenging (not a CarlaC pattern), but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Thank you all for your gift suggestions!
> 
> FRONT



that is SOOO cute!!! 



spongemommie05 said:


> Love Love all the cute adorable things on here the last few days
> I wanna sew: i have so many outfits in my head But No time
> I started school for Medical Esthetics and so all my time is spent with that and taking appts in the Day Spa i am lucky enough that i get that experience Now ....
> and i Thought i did not have any time when i was a stay at home mom Full Time
> I miss you all and i am at least trying to stay up on the boards
> Hopefully i will have some outfits to post soon. xoxoxoxoxox



It's been really nice to see you posting lately Misty! 



Tink561 said:


> Thanks Teresa!  Yes, Cree made it. I love it!



She has such cute ideas for outfits! 



jessica52877 said:


>



Love the sleeping Dallas pictures! 



mommyof3princess said:


> Last time I heard from her today they were Headed for the air port to come home. her trip was really bad for a whole lot of reasons. I felt so bad for her and her family. Thank you everyone for the Prayers and pixi dust for her. I am sure she will be online somtime this weekend.



Oh no! Did they shorten their trip then? 




disneymomof1 said:


> Your comment about the log ride at IofA reminds me of a funny story.  Last year when we were there, we were getting off of the ride, of course soaked to the bone, standing there at the exit, you know where everybody stands squeezing out their shoes and shirts.  Well it is my hubby, me and DD who was 5 at the time.  So anyway we are standing around drying off, and someone bumps into the back of me, so I turn to look and it is this English woman, completely buck naked from the waist upShe had taken her shirt off, no bra, to put a dry shirt on.  Needless to say we were shocked, but she stood there, rooting through her backpack, with nothing on and in no hurry !!!



OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> I'm joining in on the picture fun.  I'm themeing mine..."Butt Ruffles"



Love the Butt Ruffles montage Maureen!!! 

And, oh my oh my, on that other picture!!! It reminds me of a time when I once saw a rather large woman jumping on a trampoline in tight spandex, sans underwear..... OH MY OH MY! 




Tink561 said:


> Here is a Snow White set we got in the mail yesterday.  I just love the touch of pink!



Stunning!!! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks Karen!  I have been FaceBookin it lately!
> I did make this handbag today for my SIL



I love that bag! 



traci said:


> One of my daughters friends was in a severe car accident in January.  She is 5 years old.  She survived, but is now paralyzed from the neck down and on a vent.  No brain damage and just as sharp mentally as any other 5 year old.  Her name is Maragret.  Beautiful little girl, with a loving Christian family.  They have been granted a trip through a charity like Make-a-Wish.  This is short notice as they go the first week in August...I can get exact dates.  Anyway, it's Mom, Dad, 16 year old sister, 12 year old brother, 13 year old sister and then 5 year old Margaret.  Her sister was the one driving when the accident occured
> 
> Here is her caringbridge link:
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/margaretromph



Oh no, that is so sad. 


*Toadstool* said:


> Sorry for the bad pictures. I borrowed my mom's camera, and had trouble using it indoors. Here is my very first Simply Sweet. I like it for the most part. Can someone tell me if I shrink the bodice width will I not be able to pull it over her head? I don't like how wide it is. I love the way it is put together though, so I see why you all love it so much. I had a heck of a time putting in the serger tucks. They are rolled hems. The fabric I used was some cheap fabric from Wal Mart and the grain was very crooked. The serger wanted to go on the grain and it was a mess. I think I mad 6 bodices to finally get one that looked decent. I tried it again today on some higher thread count fabric and it was much better. This was supposed to be my test dress though! I plan on making some more out of some character fabrics. I'm hoping I can shrink the bodice at least a couple of inches. What do you think?? If you look closely you can see my gathering threads. I am glad I left them in. I need to go back and undo the skirt because part of the bodice is ravelling in the back. I serged it, but I guess I didn't catch it right or something..  I took a couple pictures to show what I mean by it being big.



Did you go by her measurements or by her size? The Marie dress I made Lydia last year is much tighter this year, but I can still wiggle her into it. 
One great thing about Carla's patterns, is she clearly gives you the finished size, so you should be able to tell if you could still fit it on your daughter by going by the measurements. You could also shirr the back to bring it in, or put a sash on it. 




Mirb1214 said:


> I have the exact opposite problem!  My bodices are coming out WAY to small  I started out making a 4 and could barely get it on Mollie However she was so excited over her Tigger Halter that she didn't fuss getting it on.  I read where the halter was a tighter fit so I did the jumper style in a 4 next. . .TOO SMALL AGAIN:!!  I have now went up to a size 5 and I am still VERY worried that if it shrinks AT ALL or she grows too much then she will not be able to wear it in Oct.  She will definately not be wearing any of her WDW outfits before we go b/c I can't wash them if she does for fear of shrinkage.  BUT, I did learn my lesson and I am now washing ALL fabric before sewing it!  I just REALLY wish I new if I was doing something wrong!  I even measured her for the size 5 to MAKE sure I was doing the correct size for her measurements, and I am doing 1/4 in seam so I am LOST as to what I am doing wrong. .



Are you making sure you pattern is printing out correctly, that 1" square should be EXACTLY one inch, no more no less. Also, I would measure your finished dress to see if it matches up to the size Carla says the dress should measure. I have never had a problem with the dresses being too tight when I went with Lydia's measurements. 



ameraumi said:


> Hi everyone ~
> 
> It has been quite a while since I last posted - I think last year right after our June trip. I have not looked at my machine since DH's diagnosis and since his passing I am just now starting to feel like I want to sew and started to lurk again. Seeing all of the lovely creations is giving me the itch! I just wanted to pop in and let you know I am lurking and when I get going again I am sure I will post more.



It's nice to see you again. I was so sorry to hear about your husband. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I just had to post some good news even though it has nothing to do with sewing.  I booked our flights months ago through AirTran for a pretty good price.  Well, in the last few weeks they have changed our flight times 3 x's and the last straw was that they changed our non stop flight to a layover that would take us almost all day to get home when we originally planned on being at the World that day!  So my DH called to complain and while he was on the phone we checked out SouthWests schedule.  AirTran said they would give us our money back with no hassles so we took it and booked through Southwest for even cheaper!  And to top it all off, we no longer have to pay for our luggage so in the long run we saved a bunch of money!!!!!  YAY!!!!!!!  We were pretty excited.  And our flights are at better times so we will have a lot more time the last day!!!  woo-hoo!!!!


YEAH!!! I love flying Southwest!!! They even feed you! 



3huskymom said:


> Here's what I got done last night. I've had the AK outfit done for a while just needed to do the applique. I like the finished product but HATED the pattern I used. I will never use that one again! Thanks HeatherSue for the great appliques!



I love all these!!! Where did you get that AK fabric?

The peekaboo skirt is adorable too!!! Heathersue's designs look fabulous!!!! She just sent me a bunch this morning, I need to get over my embroiderymachine and  (shhhh...don't tell anyone) my "maybe-I-won't-be-as-good-as-my-sister" phobias and just try these out! 



WDWAtLast said:


> Question about sizing on CarlaC's Simply Sweet halter bodice:
> 
> DD8 is measuring a size 4 (she is a stick!!) Do I cut out the 4 or should I cut out a 5 or bigger?



I would go by her measurements and lengthen the bodice length to what her regular size would be. That's what I do for Lydia. 

Now, I need to go find my butt ruffle pictures......Back in a minute, I hope!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Huge multi-quote coming!  I can't believe we didn't hit 250!




Tink561 said:


> You do love the butt ruffles Maureen!   Those outfits are so cute!  I never saw the Aurora one, who made that?



Thanks Angel.  Yep we do like butt ruffles!  That set is a Lisa Zoe 



my*2*angels said:


> Love all of the butt ruffle pics!LOL
> 
> Oky, here are random pics of stuff!LOL  acouple of these were for customers, one went to a big give and one i going to be worn at disney in october!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snow white version:



Oh I love love love  Tinkerbelle!  Best one I've seen in a long time!



bentleygirl22 said:


> Holy Crap batman ...  When did you take a photo of my Butt!!



What is really dissapointing is that my DH grabbed the camera and zoomed in for this picture.  You should have seen the whole outfit!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love all the butt ruffles!
> 
> Here are a couple of my favorites.



Tom...I know you like ruffles too!  I love the fabrics on the top dress!



*Toadstool* said:


> I got this dress in the mail a week or so ago. My MIL has been telling me about this dress for about a year now, so I was thrilled to get it in. She is a seamstress and sews for others for her income. I just wanted to share with you guys because I know a few of you love smocking as much as I do!
> She told me she hated doing bullion roses, so I was thrilled when I saw she actually put them on the dress. What a labor of love! She even put them on the buttons. The dress is already tight fitting in the bodice, so I hope she doesn't grow that way for a while!
> If anyone knows of an *online sash bow tutorial* with pictures please let me know! I used to use a magazine I had everytime I tie a sash, but I can't find it!




That is jaw dropping stunning.  I am a sucker for smocking.  Only thing better than smocking....smocking with butt ruffles!



karamat said:


> I love the Donald dress with Sandi Henderson fabrics!  I love her fabrics and had never seen them done in Disney-style before.



Thanks, Jessica made that dress for my daughter for Epcots Flower Festival.  Some of the fabrics have what appear to be "hidden mickeys" if you turn your head and squint your eyes.  



Tanzanite said:


> Wow your daughter looks beautiful in the Belle dress did you make it its stunning The last picture made me laugh  thanks for sharing.



I did not make that dress.  I bought it off Voldemort or  My daughter was not a fan of Belle too much, until she got that gown.  It was sewn beautifully, and not itchy.



Tanzanite said:


> Your daughters outfits are beautiful for a beautiful little girl love her feeding the ducks precious.Ilove looking at all the outfits everyone makes      everyone is so talented   .



She fed the ducks every day at Saratoga Springs.  There is so much wildlife there it's amazing!


Thanks everyone for the compliments on my daughter and her outfits.  I tend to "over do" it for Disney vacations!  We are going for another "Mother and Daughter" trip over Labor Day weekend.  It will be our third trip.


----------



## jessica52877

Jajone said:


> Jessica, Love your matching sweaters. Where did you find them? We have a GG planned for xmas next year and would love for everyone to match.



Thanks! I got them from disney shopping. These ones are pretty old but they usually have a set each year. I bought them clearanced out after christmas.



pixeegrl said:


> I love your shirt!



Thanks!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I love all the beautiful creations lately.  I can't read or post much as I am either at work or at home, working.  I am just not having any fun.
> 
> ?, the local fair is coming up and they have a class applique non quilt.  I don't applique like most everyone here but I do have a mickey head that is good.
> 
> Should I enter it in our local fair?



I wondered where you had been and figured working! We miss hearing and seeing you and all your creations!



teresajoy said:


> FOR SHAME!!!! FOR SHAME ON YOU PEOPLE!!!
> 
> Trying to get to page 250 when I was off at pizza night!!! tsk! tsk! tsk!
> 
> Did you go by her measurements or by her size? The Marie dress I made Lydia last year is much tighter this year, but I can still wiggle her into it.
> One great thing about Carla's patterns, is she clearly gives you the finished size, so you should be able to tell if you could still fit it on your daughter by going by the measurements. You could also shirr the back to bring it in, or put a sash on it.
> 
> Are you making sure you pattern is printing out correctly, that 1" square should be EXACTLY one inch, no more no less. Also, I would measure your finished dress to see if it matches up to the size Carla says the dress should measure. I have never had a problem with the dresses being too tight when I went with Lydia's measurements.
> 
> The peekaboo skirt is adorable too!!! Heathersue's designs look fabulous!!!! She just sent me a bunch this morning, I need to get over my embroiderymachine and  (shhhh...don't tell anyone) my "maybe-I-won't-be-as-good-as-my-sister" phobias and just try these out!
> 
> I would go by her measurements and lengthen the bodice length to what her regular size would be. That's what I do for Lydia.
> 
> Now, I need to go find my butt ruffle pictures......Back in a minute, I hope!




I also go by the measurements (which most of the time seem to be about a size smaller then their normal size worn (and lengthen the bodice).

I found some butt ruffles. I didn't think I had any pictures but remembered these I made! I swore no more butt ruffles after these ones but for some reason I think I am making more!






I love the peekaboo skirt! it is one of my favorites too even though I have never actually made one.


----------



## aimeeg

Jess, the Cinderella dress is my all time favorite MMBJ. (Hey if you search those four letters on ebay or etsy you find really cool stuff. ) I am hoping the little girl that owns it will send it Sophee's way this winter. 

I am in the mood to make butt ruffles!! Thanks Maureen.


----------



## jessica52877

More ruffles but not butt ones! LOL! I made this a few months ago!






The mother got the cutest picture of her daughter with Daisy and it was on main street so the castle is in the backgound! It was so adorable!


----------



## jessica52877

aimeeg said:


> Jess, the Cinderella dress is my all time favorite MMBJ. (Hey if you search those four letters on ebay or etsy you find really cool stuff. ) I am hoping the little girl that owns it will send it Sophee's way this winter.
> 
> I am in the mood to make butt ruffles!! Thanks Maureen.



Thanks Aimee! I love that you can search them and nothing elses comes up! I don't think Sophee needs any more clothes!!


----------



## teresajoy

Ok, here are some butt ruffles!!!


Lydia's Wall-E dress:





and the same dress on my ugly door, with a petti under it:






Lydia in her Marie dress (still one of my favorites!)






and, because I love this picture: (she doesn't need the stool this year! and, I added an extra ruffle on the dress for our last trip)





my Wild Minnie dress, she wore this agian this year, it was just a bit shorter:






Hmm, I think that's about it, although I'm planning another one with Eeyore fabric for our October trip.


----------



## karebear1

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I just had to post some good news even though it has nothing to do with sewing.  I booked our flights months ago through AirTran for a pretty good price.  Well, in the last few weeks they have changed our flight times 3 x's and the last straw was that they changed our non stop flight to a layover that would take us almost all day to get home when we originally planned on being at the World that day!  So my DH called to complain and while he was on the phone we checked out SouthWests schedule.  AirTran said they would give us our money back with no hassles so we took it and booked through Southwest for even cheaper!  And to top it all off, we no longer have to pay for our luggage so in the long run we saved a bunch of money!!!!!  YAY!!!!!!!  We were pretty excited.  And our flights are at better times so we will have a lot more time the last day!!!  woo-hoo!!!!



I heart Southwest!   Congrats on finding A DEAL WITH THEM!




Camping Griswalds said:


> Huge multi-quote coming!  I can't believe we didn't hit 250!




Yes..... but it was a VALIANT EFFORT BY US ALL- wasn't it?? 




jessica52877 said:


> More ruffles but not butt ones! LOL! I made this a few months ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT TURNED OUT GREAT JESSICA- REALLY, RELLY CUTE!
> 
> The mother got the cutest picture of her daughter with Daisy and it was on main street so the castle is in the backgound! It was so adorable!


----------



## aimeeg

jessica52877 said:


> Thanks Aimee! I love that you can search them and nothing elses comes up! I don't think Sophee needs any more clothes!!



Bite your tongue woman!!! Brett might read that and he could get "ideas." LOL She is actually grown so much this summer. I cannot believe it. All of her 2T shirts are too small and the 3T lasted two seconds. I am buying her 4Ts now. My little pixie girl is getting sooooooo big. 

One funny thing is her shorts fit so much better now that she is out of pull ups.


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> FOR SHAME!!!! FOR SHAME ON YOU PEOPLE!!!
> 
> Trying to get to page 250 when I was off at pizza night!!! tsk! tsk! tsk!



I KNEW you were gonna catch that!  I planned to text you at page 245 to let you know to get to the computer.  Alas, it wasn't needed!


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> I KNEW you were gonna catch that!  I planned to text you at page 245 to let you know to get to the computer.  Alas, it wasn't needed!




Thank you for thinking of me Shannon! I need to give you Mom's phone number just incase something like this happens again!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

I could have sworn I flagged a bunch of posts to quote but now I don't have any.  I know I don't remember them all so I'll try to do my best:

Elisa - Love the Halloween dress!
Kira - Wow, I love the smocked dress. I'd be afraid to put something like that on Zoe.
Tink561 - Gracie looks amazing in pink and red.

I finally got the Vida done so I could get photos for my tutorial. Click on either photo to check it out. I'd love feedback if I missed anything. I'm not crazy about how it's formatted but I didn't want to mess with it too much... I can lose way too much time if I let myself obsess about such things.


----------



## aksunshine

I have pictures of Isabelles B-2-S outfit loading! It has ruffles, but no BR! LOL!


----------



## jessesgirl

Darn yall are fast ! I have had one heck of a time keeping up with this thread and the last! I just have to say I am still in awe of all the creations. I still can not see how many of you sew the way you do! I struggle to do what little I do now! LOL Part of it is time I am sure, I just hardly have time to sit and learn new things and really work on a big project. I am still baffeled by the applique too! Keep up the great work ladies !


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> I could have sworn I flagged a bunch of posts to quote but now I don't have any.  I know I don't remember them all so I'll try to do my best:
> 
> Elisa - Love the Halloween dress!
> Kira - Wow, I love the smocked dress. I'd be afraid to put something like that on Zoe.
> Tink561 - Gracie looks amazing in pink and red.
> 
> I finally got the Vida done so I could get photos for my tutorial. Click on either photo to check it out. I'd love feedback if I missed anything. I'm not crazy about how it's formatted but I didn't want to mess with it too much... I can lose way too much time if I let myself obsess about such things.



Thanks for the tutorial.  I don't have that pattern, but am working on a deal to try to get one!

You have the ultimate "butt ruffle" dress.  Can't you show us a picture of the pink one with the castle??  Pretty please?!?!?!


----------



## LisaZoe

Camping Griswalds said:


> You have the ultimate "butt ruffle" dress.  Can't you show us a picture of the pink one with the castle??  Pretty please?!?!?!



 I don't like the photo quality but here you go...


----------



## disneymomof1

These are some pics of the fabric I got at another local walmart that is closing the fabric department.  I love the wow wow wubzy fabric, wish I had purchased more and I love the pink eeyore. I would have loved to buy more, but DH kept giving me "the look"










I stalked  for this pooh fabric.  I believe jham made something with it, I don't know what I am going to do with, but I love to look at it !!


----------



## aksunshine

Here is Isabelle's Back 2 School set!


----------



## NiniMorris

LisaZoe said:


> I finally got the Vida done so I could get photos for my tutorial. Click on either photo to check it out. I'd love feedback if I missed anything. I'm not crazy about how it's formatted but I didn't want to mess with it too much... I can lose way too much time if I let myself obsess about such things.



Thank yoiu, thank you, thank you!  I love this dress and have been afraid of tackling it.  I'm really thinking of making this for my last dress for Crystal Palace in some Pooh fabrics...minus the beautiful embroidery of course!  

...now to just re-read the instructions for the Feliz and how to add the Butt Ruffles to make sure I have it all down and not so patiently waiting for the August 1 pay day so I can order...and THEN wait for the pattern to come in!  (Another reason to love YCMT!!!)

Thanks!!!!!

Nini


----------



## Tink561

LisaZoe said:


> I finally got the Vida done so I could get photos for my tutorial. Click on either photo to check it out. I'd love feedback if I missed anything. I'm not crazy about how it's formatted but I didn't want to mess with it too much... I can lose way too much time if I let myself obsess about such things.



That is SO cute!


----------



## Tink561

LisaZoe said:


> I don't like the photo quality but here you go...



I have always loved that set!!!


----------



## aimeeg

aksunshine said:


> Here is Isabelle's Back 2 School set!



This is sooooooooooooo cute!!! 

*Lisa* I am so excited you did this. Your Alice Vida is gorge! Do you have a picture to share? Hannah still does not know it is hers. I thought I would surprise her since our trip is all about her sister. I had so much fun looking at everything you did on the dress. It was honestly like taking a sewing class. I took notes!!! LOL I learned so much. 

Thank you so much for sharing this tutorial with us.


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> This is sooooooooooooo cute!!!
> 
> *Lisa* I am so excited you did this. Your Alice Vida is gorge! Do you have a picture to share? Hannah still does not know it is hers. I thought I would surprise her since our trip is all about her sister. I had so much fun looking at everything you did on the dress. It was honestly like taking a sewing class. I took notes!!! LOL I learned so much.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this tutorial with us.



You're sneaky Aimee!!!


----------



## Tink561

aksunshine said:


> Here is Isabelle's Back 2 School set!



That really is cute!  Maybe one day I will get brave enough to try to sew something else.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> I don't like the photo quality but here you go...




Oh thank you so much!  One day I'm going to own that dress I have bought fabric to make that dress.....I picture it in my mind


----------



## aimeeg

Angel, you are going to die when you see Hannah's Alice Vida. It is BEAUTIFUL!!!  You know I have a history of pushing Alice on my kids! Sophee is having an Alice pinafore smocked also. I can't wait!!


----------



## aimeeg

Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh thank you so much!  One day I'm going to own that dress I have bought fabric to make that dress.....I picture it in my mind



Guess what??? A certain pink fairy has that polka dot on her dress! Good thing you like it.


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> Angel, you are going to die when you see Hannah's Alice Vida. It is BEAUTIFUL!!!  You know I have a history of pushing Alice on my kids! Sophee is having an Alice pinafore smocked also. I can't wait!!



Well show me now!!!!  Do you have Sophee's set already?  I know you love Alice as much as me.  Gracie has two Alice sets now.


----------



## emcreative

Hi Everyone!

We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!

Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)

As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.

I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!) 

So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!

*I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.*

((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
Love,
Marah and The Husband
Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"


----------



## 3huskymom

teresajoy said:


> I love all these!!! Where did you get that AK fabric?
> 
> The peekaboo skirt is adorable too!!! Heathersue's designs look fabulous!!!! She just sent me a bunch this morning, I need to get over my embroiderymachine and  (shhhh...don't tell anyone) my "maybe-I-won't-be-as-good-as-my-sister" phobias and just try these out!



I got the AK fabric at my local quilt shop. I've had it done for a couple months just hadn't taken the time to put the applique on. I was so frustrated with the pattern that I didn't even want to look at it!


----------



## Tink561

emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)
> 
> As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!
> 
> I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.
> 
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"



I'm sorry.  I hope things are okay and you have a better trip next time.


----------



## LisaZoe

aimeeg said:


> *Lisa* I am so excited you did this. Your Alice Vida is gorge! Do you have a picture to share? Hannah still does not know it is hers. I thought I would surprise her since our trip is all about her sister. I had so much fun looking at everything you did on the dress. It was honestly like taking a sewing class. I took notes!!! LOL I learned so much.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this tutorial with us.



Here you go! I hope you'll share photos of Hannah in it... once she gets to actually wear it. 






BTW - I'm always nervous to send something to someone who sews! I worry that my seams, stitching, etc. will be inspected with a magnifying glass. 

I hope the tutorial makes sense. I wrote the steps last weekend and then added in the photos once I'd had a chance to edit them. They aren't the best photos but hopefully they show what I mean. 



Tink561 said:


> That is SO cute!



Thank you! I have to admit I'm not a fan of the 'cuties' but I'm definitely changing my mind now that this dress is done.



NiniMorris said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I love this dress and have been afraid of tackling it.  I'm really thinking of making this for my last dress for Crystal Palace in some Pooh fabrics...minus the beautiful embroidery of course!
> 
> ...now to just re-read the instructions for the Feliz and how to add the Butt Ruffles to make sure I have it all down and not so patiently waiting for the August 1 pay day so I can order...and THEN wait for the pattern to come in!  (Another reason to love YCMT!!!)
> 
> Thanks!!!!!
> 
> Nini



I really think the Vida works without any extra applique or embroidery. I did this dress last Halloween and really liked the look.






I was thinking of documenting how I do the 'butt ruffles' for the Feliz since I'll be doing those for a special dress very soon.  I now there are various ways to do them but the pattern itself is very vague about it.



Tink561 said:


> I have always loved that set!!!





Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh thank you so much!  One day I'm going to own that dress I have bought fabric to make that dress.....I picture it in my mind



I should make another version of that. I did that one not long after I started doing applique so it was pretty basic. I think it would be really cute with some of the large scale appliques I like to do. Hmm, ideas are forming...


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!



 I'm sorry things didn't work out as hoped. I'm glad, though, that your DH is already on board with the idea of another trip.

I wish I could help you with a way to share the story with selected people. I don't know how to make a blog private but I know it can be done since I've stumbled across such blogs (although I couldn't see them).


----------



## sheridee32

emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)
> 
> As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!
> 
> *I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.*
> 
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"



Hope things get better next time you go it will be Christmas and Christmas is so much more amazing will keep saying a little parayer for you can't ever have to many of those
Sheri


----------



## Rebecuberduber

*Toadstool* said:


>



WOW!  What a work of artistry.  The buttons, even!  I  smocking, too.  And now I  your MIL 



disneymomof1 said:


>




I really like that wubzy fabric, too.  I haven't seen it at my WM.  I'll have to keep my eyes peeled, because I know someone in my house who looves wow wow wubzy.

Oops ... I don't know what I did to your quote ..


----------



## Rebecuberduber

emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)
> 
> As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!
> 
> *I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.*
> 
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"



I'm so sorry about whatever happened.  I've been praying for you, too.  I was following along with your excitement with the adoption and all.  I hope that everything is alright, now, and I'll keep praying.  I'm glad you'll get a chance for a do-over trip, soon.


----------



## jham

disneymomof1 said:


> These are some pics of the fabric I got at another local walmart that is closing the fabric department.  I love the wow wow wubzy fabric, wish I had purchased more and I love the pink eeyore. I would have loved to buy more, but DH kept giving me "the look"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stalked  for this pooh fabric.  I believe jham made something with it, I don't know what I am going to do with, but I love to look at it !!



I do have that fabric and I think it will make a great tee shirt applique but I haven't done it yet. 



aksunshine said:


> Here is Isabelle's Back 2 School set!



Love it!  Isabelle looks so cute!  I just finished a dress for Lily using that apple fabric.  I'll post pictures in a seperate post so we can get to page 250. 



emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)
> 
> As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!
> 
> *I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.*
> 
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"



  I would love to hear about your trip.  I know there are ways on facebook to post things and select exactly who can see them.  PM me if you decide you want to try that. 



LisaZoe said:


> Here you go! I hope you'll share photos of Hannah in it... once she gets to actually wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm always nervous to send something to someone who sews! I worry that my seams, stitching, etc. will be inspected with a magnifying glass.
> 
> I hope the tutorial makes sense. I wrote the steps last weekend and then added in the photos once I'd had a chance to edit them. They aren't the best photos but hopefully they show what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have to admit I'm not a fan of the 'cuties' but I'm definitely changing my mind now that this dress is done.
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the Vida works without any extra applique or embroidery. I did this dress last Halloween and really liked the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of documenting how I do the 'butt ruffles' for the Feliz since I'll be doing those for a special dress very soon.  I now there are various ways to do them but the pattern itself is very vague about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should make another version of that. I did that one not long after I started doing applique so it was pretty basic. I think it would be really cute with some of the large scale appliques I like to do. Hmm, ideas are forming...




Hannah's Alice dress is gorgeous!  I can't wait to see it on her!


----------



## jham

Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks. 
















Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>


----------



## Floridamomof2

I really think the Vida works without any extra applique or embroidery. I did this dress last Halloween and really liked the look.







This is so cute.  I was just thinking I wonder what one looks like with out the appliques.  I am new as sewing and am just not there yet with appliqueing but love the style of the Vida.  I checked out your tutorial too on the Vida thanks so much for taking the time to do that.  Quick question too... ??? Can you only buy the Vida pattern online if so where is a good place to get one.  I did Google it and came up with several places.  Thanks in advance for your help.... and thank you again for doing that tutorial.


----------



## 3huskymom

jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>



Cute outfit! Love the boots! Where do you live? That view is tremendous!


----------



## tracipierce

3huskymom said:


> Cute outfit! Love the boots! Where do you live? That view is tremendous!



I was thinking the exact same thing... wow those mountains in the background are awesome!!!!


----------



## jham

Thanks!  I live in Utah.  I love the mountains!


----------



## mirandag819

I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you! 

Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time. 

I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday. 





















This is her grinning sooooo big because she thought it was her bday today!





And I have to post at least a few twirl pictures


----------



## 3huskymom

mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her grinning sooooo big because she thought it was her bday today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to post at least a few twirl pictures


AWESOME! What size hoop do you have?


----------



## mirandag819

3huskymom said:


> AWESOME! What size hoop do you have?



Thanks! I just have a 5x7 hoop.


----------



## mirandag819

jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>




So cute! I love that fabric, it is so pretty for fall.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> I really think the Vida works without any extra applique or embroidery. I did this dress last Halloween and really liked the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of documenting how I do the 'butt ruffles' for the Feliz since I'll be doing those for a special dress very soon.  I now there are various ways to do them but the pattern itself is very vague about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I should make another version of that. I did that one not long after I started doing applique so it was pretty basic. I think it would be really cute with some of the large scale appliques I like to do. Hmm, ideas are forming...




I love the look of this Vida.  it makes it seem like "ordinary" people can do it too  Not that your fabrics are ordinary  You have unbelievable skill in fabrics!

So that feliz you are making....you know with "butt ruflles"??????  A person can never have too many of those  Oh and a tutorial would be great.  I have seen lots of people complain about the "vagueness" of that pattern and the butt ruffles.  Well not the butt ruffles themselves....really how can anyone complain abut butt ruffles??


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mirb1214 said:


> I have the exact opposite problem!  My bodices are coming out WAY to small I started out making a 4 and could barely get it on Mollie.  However she was so excited over her Tigger Halter that she didn't fuss getting it on  I read where the halter was a tighter fit so I did the jumper style in a 4 next. . .TOO SMALL AGAIN: I have now went up to a size 5 and I am still VERY worried that if it shrinks AT ALL or she grows too much then she will not be able to wear it in Oct.  She will definately not be wearing any of her WDW outfits before we go b/c I can't wash them if she does for fear of shrinkage.  BUT, I did learn my lesson and I am now washing ALL fabric before sewing it!  I just REALLY wish I new if I was doing something wrong!  I even measured her for the size 5 to MAKE sure I was doing the correct size for her measurements, and I am doing 1/4 in seam so I am LOST as to what I am doing wrong.


I always wash my fabric first because it can shrink up a bit the first time, plus it gets the sizing out.  As soon as I get home, I throw it in the washer, and then it's ready to go!



ameraumi said:


> Hi everyone ~
> 
> It has been quite a while since I last posted - I think last year right after our June trip. I have not looked at my machine since DH's diagnosis and since his passing I am just now starting to feel like I want to sew and started to lurk again. Seeing all of the lovely creations is giving me the itch! I just wanted to pop in and let you know I am lurking and when I get going again I am sure I will post more.


Welcome back; looking forward to getting to know you and seeing what you come up with


NiniMorris said:


> It is official.  Our original trip of 4 for September has morphed into a trip for NINE for September.  Our party has become 4 adults, 3 toddlers under the age of 2, a 9 year old diva, and a seven-turning-eight little boy (menatally a three year old)!!!!!
> 
> I had been planning on the addition of one of the almost two year olds (my grand daughter) so I have been making her dresses all along.  Our original plan was we were all wearing matching Tshirts during the day with matchy dresses/Tshirts for dinner.
> 
> Now, with this newest addition, I have no clue what to do!  I'm sure I can whip up some easy fits for the boys, and maybe put a few Mickey heads on a couple of Tshirts... but am having a hard time coming up with the actual fabrics to use...I know pink and Tink are out...
> 
> For the girls I am still looking at making a Vida with some Butt ruffles with some cute Pooh fabric I found at Wally World yesterday.  I was able to find some fabrics to compliment the fabric and not look too babyish for the 9 year old...if I run out of time I may make the stripwork jumper instead.  This will be for Crystal Palace.
> 
> I have made a Round Neck dress in the Minnie Dot; a Round Neck dress with some green Tink fabric; a cute Stripwork jumper with Animal Kingdom in mind (totally CASED!!!); a Simply Sweet in a cute Pink Mickey fabric from that auction site; planning a simple Aline with Tiger print for Boma....and have started a cute overalls deconstruction/embellishment for Garden Grill.  (the boys won't be with us that night...probably the easiest one to figure out for them!)
> 
> Ideas/suggestions?
> 
> I PROMISE I will post pictures....although they ae not up to standards previously set here, I am kinda proud of them.  Right now I am fighting some sort of URI (not good with the combi of meds that lower my resistance to these things...I DON'T have time for a hospital stay!)  As soon as I get a couple more cups of java in me I will start to look for the camera cord to upload the pix....promise!
> 
> 
> Nini


Can't wait to see what you do; there's really cute red mickey sillouette fabric at HL that coordinates well with the minnie dot; I also do mickey head applique shirts for boys w/ minnie head (gotta love the bow) shirts for girls; for ak; anything animal themed is pretty much unisex; you're going to be fine; happy sewing!


3huskymom said:


> Here's what I got done last night. I've had the AK outfit done for a while just needed to do the applique. I like the finished product but HATED the pattern I used. I will never use that one again! Thanks HeatherSue for the great appliques!
> http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w276/jmkapp/100_2028.jpg
> [IMG]http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w276/jmkapp/100_2035.jpg


those are cute!  I really, really love the peek a boo outfit!


traci said:


> Please pm me if you need the address or size info for Margaret and family.  I just want to make sure I don't miss anyone who wanted to do something for this sweet little girl and/or her family
> 
> They are leaving for Disney August 7th, packing on the 6th.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!
> 
> *http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/margaretromph*



Got your PM, just need to know her faborite characters.  ALso, are there any clothing restrictions due to her being on the vent?


LisaZoe said:


> I could have sworn I flagged a bunch of posts to quote but now I don't have any.  I know I don't remember them all so I'll try to do my best:
> 
> Elisa - Love the Halloween dress!
> Kira - Wow, I love the smocked dress. I'd be afraid to put something like that on Zoe.
> Tink561 - Gracie looks amazing in pink and red.
> 
> I finally got the Vida done so I could get photos for my tutorial. Click on either photo to check it out. I'd love feedback if I missed anything. I'm not crazy about how it's formatted but I didn't want to mess with it too much... I can lose way too much time if I let myself obsess about such things.


Love this!  Can't wait to see the tute!


disneymomof1 said:


> These are some pics of the fabric I got at another local walmart that is closing the fabric department.  I love the wow wow wubzy fabric, wish I had purchased more and I love the pink eeyore. I would have loved to buy more, but DH kept giving me "the look"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stalked  for this pooh fabric.  I believe jham made something with it, I don't know what I am going to do with, but I love to look at it !!


Great score!


aksunshine said:


> Here is Isabelle's Back 2 School set!


Adorable!


emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)
> 
> As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!
> 
> *I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.*
> 
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"


Oh honey, I'm so, so sorry.  I just hope everyone is ok; please let me know if there's anything I can do.


jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>


Cute!  I love it; I saw this pattern (i think) and was on the fence, but may have to go for it.


mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her grinning sooooo big because she thought it was her bday today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to post at least a few twirl pictures



Super, super cute!!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>



I love the colors of the fabrics!



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her grinning sooooo big because she thought it was her bday today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to post at least a few twirl pictures



Perfect birthday dress!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)
> 
> As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!
> 
> *I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.*
> 
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"



Welcome back Marah, I have been thinking about you, and hated to hear your trip wasn't going well. Get some rest. I can't wait to hear about your trip (especially the good parts, but I just hate you had bad parts too). I can't wait until Aug 7th when you can show us some pictures of the whole family!


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Here is Isabelle's Back 2 School set!



I love this set!!! It is so cute! 


LisaZoe said:


> I could have sworn I flagged a bunch of posts to quote but now I don't have any.  I know I don't remember them all so I'll try to do my best:
> 
> Elisa - Love the Halloween dress!
> Kira - Wow, I love the smocked dress. I'd be afraid to put something like that on Zoe.
> Tink561 - Gracie looks amazing in pink and red.
> 
> I finally got the Vida done so I could get photos for my tutorial. Click on either photo to check it out. I'd love feedback if I missed anything. I'm not crazy about how it's formatted but I didn't want to mess with it too much... I can lose way too much time if I let myself obsess about such things.



Cute set Lisa!!! And now we have _two_ complete vida tutorials for people to read!!!  (and two partial ones)   I have put them all in the bookmarks, under dresses. 



emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)
> 
> As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!
> 
> *I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.*
> 
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"



Oh Marah, I'm so sorry things didn't go very well! When you figure out how to do the private TR, I would like to read it. 



3huskymom said:


> I got the AK fabric at my local quilt shop. I've had it done for a couple months just hadn't taken the time to put the applique on. I was so frustrated with the pattern that I didn't even want to look at it!



Do you know what brand it is?


jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >



They look the perfect size to me Jeanne.

Lily looks darling in her new outfit! She looks great in those colors !



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




Love it!!! That is so cute!!! Heather is pretty amazing with those designs, and you made EXCELLENT use of them!!! The only thing that outfit needs is a petti to fully show off the skirt!


----------



## mirandag819

teresajoy said:


> Love it!!! That is so cute!!! Heather is pretty amazing with those designs, and you made EXCELLENT use of them!!! The only thing that outfit needs is a petti to fully show off the skirt!



I know she is VERY VERY amazing. I begged for some bday designs last Sunday and for her to finish soooo many super cute ones so fast and then for me to be able to stitch them out so quickly, I love how she makes super cute designs that don't take 5 hours each to stitch out. (I could never have done that many in one night if the designs came from anywhere else).

HAHA I already planned to use a petti under it, I think my sister is bringing them to me when she comes to watch Taylor while I am out of town. Which reminds me I need to call her and make sure they did come in. I was just trying to decide if I should use the white one or the pink one under this dress.


----------



## teresajoy

mirandag819 said:


> I know she is VERY VERY amazing. I begged for some bday designs last Sunday and for her to finish soooo many super cute ones so fast and then for me to be able to stitch them out so quickly, I love how she makes super cute designs that don't take 5 hours each to stitch out. (I could never have done that many in one night if the designs came from anywhere else).
> 
> HAHA I already planned to use a petti under it, I think my sister is bringing them to me when she comes to watch Taylor while I am out of town. Which reminds me I need to call her and make sure they did come in. I was just trying to decide if I should use the white one or the pink one under this dress.



OOOH, either one would be cute, but I am liking the idea of the pink one! 

On Tuesday, I'm taking my embroidery machine to Heather's house and she is going to help me figure out how to use it!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Hey, if you don't see me posting, anyone with my phone number, call me when we start inching closer to page 250!!!


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everyone!
Quick question - I have a futura but apparently didn't get the program that allows you to use different fonts   I don't know why because I thought I did - but anyhoo....

If I buy a set of lettering designs from someone on line - how do I get them all to line up on the PC program?  Can you tell I have no clue...

I want to emb "thanks for all you do" and can't figure it out.  I need them for our staff luncheon.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)
> 
> As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!
> 
> *I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.*
> 
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"



I'm SO SORRY!  I know that you can post a "note" on facebook and set up a list so that only the people that you designate can read it.  I understand that you need to leave some things private, but if you decide to write something up, please PM me.




LisaZoe said:


> Here you go! I hope you'll share photos of Hannah in it... once she gets to actually wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm always nervous to send something to someone who sews! I worry that my seams, stitching, etc. will be inspected with a magnifying glass.
> 
> I hope the tutorial makes sense. I wrote the steps last weekend and then added in the photos once I'd had a chance to edit them. They aren't the best photos but hopefully they show what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have to admit I'm not a fan of the 'cuties' but I'm definitely changing my mind now that this dress is done.
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the Vida works without any extra applique or embroidery. I did this dress last Halloween and really liked the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of documenting how I do the 'butt ruffles' for the Feliz since I'll be doing those for a special dress very soon.  I now there are various ways to do them but the pattern itself is very vague about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should make another version of that. I did that one not long after I started doing applique so it was pretty basic. I think it would be really cute with some of the large scale appliques I like to do. Hmm, ideas are forming...




BEAUTIFUL!  LOVE Alice!  



jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>



I need to break out this pattern.  Jeanne - this is just fabulous!  Love the fabric choices.  Great job!



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her grinning sooooo big because she thought it was her bday today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to post at least a few twirl pictures



This is SO CUTE!  I agree that a petti would be great with it!  Gotta love that Heather Sue and her applique designs.  I stitched up a giant one yesterday, and it was less than 8000 stitches!  unbelievable!



teresajoy said:


> Hey, if you don't see me posting, anyone with my phone number, call me when we start inching closer to page 250!!!



I'm about to take a nap, but I'll check in in a few hours.  If it looks like we're close and you're not around - I'll give you a call!


----------



## Tink561

mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her grinning sooooo big because she thought it was her bday today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to post at least a few twirl pictures



I love that!!!  Amazing!!!  She looks adorable.


----------



## sohappy

You guys will get to 250 today for sure!  I am out of town, but trying not to get lost.  Be sure to grab me before you transfer to a new thread.


----------



## Tink561

teresajoy said:


> Ok, here are some butt ruffles!!!
> 
> 
> Lydia's Wall-E dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the same dress on my ugly door, with a petti under it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia in her Marie dress (still one of my favorites!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, because I love this picture: (she doesn't need the stool this year! and, I added an extra ruffle on the dress for our last trip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Wild Minnie dress, she wore this agian this year, it was just a bit shorter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I think that's about it, although I'm planning another one with Eeyore fabric for our October trip.



Cute!  I love the ruffles.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)
> 
> As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!
> 
> *I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.*
> 
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"



I am really sorry things didn't go so well.  We had a trip like that in 2006.  My DH even wrote a trip report about it.

Anyways, I hope that you and the kids are all right.  And I hope no one got sick or ended up at the emergency room.   Your DH is right about going back.  We went back soon after our bad trip and it really helped us get over it.  Best wishes for the upcoming adoption!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tweevil said:


> Hi everyone!
> Quick question - I have a futura but apparently didn't get the program that allows you to use different fonts   I don't know why because I thought I did - but anyhoo....
> 
> If I buy a set of lettering designs from someone on line - how do I get them all to line up on the PC program?  Can you tell I have no clue...
> 
> I want to emb "thanks for all you do" and can't figure it out.  I need them for our staff luncheon.
> 
> Can anyone help me?



I have a Futura and I think you need  Auto Punch to get it worked out.  I tried to import fonts and I wasn't able to, then I figured out that I needed that Software.  

My DH found me a software called Sew What that did the same thing as Autopunch, but I didn't have time to figure out the program.  It is available as a  free trial for 30 days though so if you have time you may want to download it and then try to make your file.  For me it is just easier to get someone else to create the names I need.

I can do Monograms one letter at a time.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Jessica,
I have been at work all the time.  My PT job is now a FT job.  It is making me very cranky and I am not having fun this summer at all.  Well we did go out on the boat last Sunday and that was fun.

I have done very little sewing other than when I was getting things ready for our DL trip and Sierra needed clothes.  I did make some clothes covers for an elderly woman and I have 1 set of curtains that must get done this weekend.

Nothing creative and not even time to read the forums other than to gather info on our upcoming trip.


emcreative, sorry your trip was not as perfect as it could have been.  We just don't go to values because we know our DS can't take the stimuli.  So we like CSR and our DVC.

I plan to start sewing next month to get ready for the late September trip but only if I can find the time.  When we get back my job will be over!!!!  and I am off work for another 8 months.  I know in these times I should be grateful for even having a job and not complain.  

Wishing everyone well and thanks so much for thinking of me Jessica.  Hey Crystal PM via email tonite.


----------



## Tweevil

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have a Futura and I think you need  Auto Punch to get it worked out.  I tried to import fonts and I wasn't able to, then I figured out that I needed that Software.
> 
> My DH found me a software called Sew What that did the same thing as Autopunch, but I didn't have time to figure out the program.  It is available as a  free trial for 30 days though so if you have time you may want to download it and then try to make your file.  For me it is just easier to get someone else to create the names I need.
> 
> I can do Monograms one letter at a time.



I will certainly check out Sew What  Thanks!
I could have swore I bought it but then again I am a dipshot sometimes so I may not have.  

I am trying to figure out what to make for my staff - they have all went through a very very hard implementation of a new comp system and I have to do something nice for them.  Any ideas you guys?

Thanks again!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Wow!  There has been some really great outfits posted yesterday and today.  You ladies are making me want to go fabric shopping.  (I have plenty of fabric though)

I love the new dresses!  Heather those Birthday designs are so cute!  I love them.

Here is a little outfit I made for my niece who turned 4 last week.  Her party was today and they are going to Disney next month.
Shirt





Shorts


----------



## karebear1

Jhammers..... I need your help!!

I'm lokoing for a source where I can buy a wrought iron drawer/door pull (at least that's what i think these are??) for a craft I'm making.  I've seen this type of thing done on blogs from women in Utah  where they've done this kinda thing probably at enrichment night. I know you're a Utah girl and may have seen this done  and maybe know where I can get these..... (I know... this is probably  like asking if you know the Osmonds!   )

Anyway- click on the link please. I'm looking for the wrought iron piece that is conected to the wood board.  Have you seen these anywhere??  HAS ANYONE SEEN THESE????

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyVinylDesigner/MyVinylDesigner#slideshow/5282869988688070562


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

QUESTION!!!!!!!

A person on another forum posted the coolest picture of something she made...Can I post it here? There are no people in the photos just the objects? I REALLY want you all to see these!!!!


----------



## kstategrad

Hi ladies!

This is not a Disney request, but I was wondering if someone could help me with a t-shirt design. 

My friends and I are going on a cruise in September, and we'd like to all wear matching shirts. We'd like our shirts to be black t-shirts with hot pink lettering.

We want two criss-crossing palm trees on the shirt, with the words "Moms Gone Wild Cruise 2009" on it.

Can anyone help with that?


----------



## karebear1

mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!



This is absolutely AWESOME!!  She'll ahve  a special b-day for sure with that dress!



jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>




There's our sweet little Lily- she looks too much like she is growing up! Tell her to STOP IT RIGHT NOW!!   Darling outfit Jeanne!


----------



## Mirb1214

jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >



Cute, Cute, Cute!  And the boots are perfect with it!!


----------



## Mirb1214

mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!



That is an AWESOME birthday dress!  I would think it was my birthday too!  The appliques are . .  .WOW!  I LOVE the Mickey balloon;  last year, Mollie had to get a balloon at each park.  The mickey balloon was of course her favorite (mine too).


----------



## Mirb1214

emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)
> 
> As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!
> 
> *I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.*
> 
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"



I am so sorry your trip didn't go very well.  I pray that with time the good memories that you had will overshadow the bad ones.  But it's GREAT that you're already planning to go back!  I don't know how, but I know that I subscribed to someone's private blog on blogspot.com.  The lady initially set up a public blog and then set it to private.  Anyone that wanted to have access to it after a certain time limit left comments w/ their email address and she sent out "invites" that included the link and you have to sign in each time to read the blog.  This past year she set up a new blog to raise money for March of Dimes.  Her triplets were premies and so they always fundraise for March of Dimes.  She was able to meet her goal by each person that wanted to "join" the new private blog made a small donation.  So I know it's possible;  you may want to check out blogspot.com to see how.  (I hope all that made sense!)


----------



## xdanielleax

jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.



I LOVE THIS  I was actually looking at that fabric when I found out I was pregnant for the nursery 



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.



So Cute!  Great job!  I love all the sets you've been making!


----------



## ireland_nicole

ok ladies, I have proof that I actually finished the Feliz; excuse DD's hair, she just got out of the pool, and would only pose if I promised her these were only the temporary shots LOL.






and, of course, the BR shot:





I used heidi grace fabrics from Joanns that are, conveniently, not on sale this week.  DM, and I were able to split them with our coupons.  And to show you I've completely lost my mind, I got fabric for another fall feliz and a Christmas Vida at HL today.  

ETA: the hem is actually straight, but it doesn't look that way because her back is arched so much LOL.  Also, I was surprised by how little bulk is inside the seams when I serged them.  I know y'all who serge all the time already know that, but mines only a month and a half old, and I'm still amazed at how wonderful the inside looks.  DD wore the dress to HL today (and pronounced it the best dress ever and won't stop twirling in it; she even gasped when she saw it this morning and jumped up and down, clapping.) and I'm ashamed to say, I showed one other sewer the inside of one of the side seams I was so proud.  Sad, but true.


----------



## teresajoy

Tink561 said:


> Cute!  I love the ruffles.



Thanks! I just love ruffles! Well, I really don't like making ruffles, but I love how they turn out! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Wow!  There has been some really great outfits posted yesterday and today.  You ladies are making me want to go fabric shopping.  (I have plenty of fabric though)
> 
> I love the new dresses!  Heather those Birthday designs are so cute!  I love them.
> 
> Here is a little outfit I made for my niece who turned 4 last week.  Her party was today and they are going to Disney next month.
> Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts



That is really cute! 


mom2prettyprincess said:


> QUESTION!!!!!!!
> 
> A person on another forum posted the coolest picture of something she made...Can I post it here? There are no people in the photos just the objects? I REALLY want you all to see these!!!!



If you ask her first, it's ok. 



ireland_nicole said:


> ok ladies, I have proof that I actually finished the Feliz; excuse DD's hair, she just got out of the pool, and would only pose if I promised her these were only the temporary shots LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, of course, the BR shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used heidi grace fabrics from Joanns that are, conveniently, not on sale this week.  DM, and I were able to split them with our coupons.  And to show you I've completely lost my mind, I got fabric for another fall feliz and a Christmas Vida at HL today.
> 
> ETA: the hem is actually straight, but it doesn't look that way because her back is arched so much LOL.  Also, I was surprised by how little bulk is inside the seams when I serged them.  I know y'all who serge all the time already know that, but mines only a month and a half old, and I'm still amazed at how wonderful the inside looks.  DD wore the dress to HL today (and pronounced it the best dress ever and won't stop twirling in it; she even gasped when she saw it this morning and jumped up and down, clapping.) and I'm ashamed to say, I showed one other sewer the inside of one of the side seams I was so proud.  Sad, but true.



WOW!!! That is so pretty!!!  I love it!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I am back and guess what I even completed a sun dress for me and what was supposed to be a dress for Baby Abby. I will post pics tomorrow. I am making another dress for Abby since Madi claimed the other one.


----------



## donac

Ladies I have been watching this thread with wonder at all that you guys accomplish.  I sew but I am mostly into quilts and costumes for a local  high school.  


I have a big favor.  A few weeks ago you had a couple of lline drawings of Mickey and Minnie sitting at a soda fountain.  I wanted to print it out  but now I can't find it.  Could anyone telll me how to find it.  Thanks 

Keep up the good work


----------



## teresajoy

donac said:


> Ladies I have been watching this thread with wonder at all that you guys accomplish.  I sew but I am mostly into quilts and costumes for a local  high school.
> 
> 
> I have a big favor.  A few weeks ago you had a couple of lline drawings of Mickey and Minnie sitting at a soda fountain.  I wanted to print it out  but now I can't find it.  Could anyone telll me how to find it.  Thanks
> 
> Keep up the good work



That was Emcreative, Marah that posted that. I don't know if she put it in the group Photobucket or not, you could try there, or search this thread for her posts. Or, you might get lucky and she'll post it again!


----------



## teresajoy

Ok, I'm just about ready to start a new thread, we need some posts people!! 

GO GO GO!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi LisaZoe

When you do your larger appliques how do you attach the larger pieces without them puckering...I did a Minnie one a while back and I noticed where I fused larger pieces of fabric on, they were a little lumpy? Can't think of the right word...maybe orange peely? Do you think my iron was too hot...that is the only thing I can think of. I have a huge Pirate Mickey applique that I have been working on...and I'm afraid to get started...LOL
Thank you! I have to admit I'm not a fan of the 'cuties' but I'm definitely changing my mind now that this dress is done.


----------



## disneymomof1

jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable, she really is growing up, doesn't look like a baby anymore !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this, stunning, you do fantastic work !!!
> 
> 
> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Marah, I have been thinking about you, and hated to hear your trip wasn't going well. Get some rest. I can't wait to hear about your trip (especially the good parts, but I just hate you had bad parts too). I can't wait until Aug 7th when you can show us some pictures of the whole family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you didn't have the magical trip you were wishing for, just let us know if there is anything we can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ladies, I have proof that I actually finished the Feliz; excuse DD's hair, she just got out of the pool, and would only pose if I promised her these were only the temporary shots LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, of course, the BR shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used heidi grace fabrics from Joanns that are, conveniently, not on sale this week.  DM, and I were able to split them with our coupons.  And to show you I've completely lost my mind, I got fabric for another fall feliz and a Christmas Vida at HL today.
> 
> ETA: the hem is actually straight, but it doesn't look that way because her back is arched so much LOL.  Also, I was surprised by how little bulk is inside the seams when I serged them.  I know y'all who serge all the time already know that, but mines only a month and a half old, and I'm still amazed at how wonderful the inside looks.  DD wore the dress to HL today (and pronounced it the best dress ever and won't stop twirling in it; she even gasped when she saw it this morning and jumped up and down, clapping.) and I'm ashamed to say, I showed one other sewer the inside of one of the side seams I was so proud.  Sad, but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love your fabric choices, how many hours did that gorgeous creation take?  Looks like she really loves it, and love the butt ruffles !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

Oh sure, now when I'm all set, everyone gets all quiet!!


----------



## teresajoy

Ok, I'm going to start the new thread a bit early!! Give me just a second...


----------



## teresajoy

*All Righty FOLKS!!! It's that time again!!!

Let's put on some dancing music, 





how about Jailhouse Rock?






and   boogey on over to our new thread!!!!

















































To move your quotes to the new thread, just act like you are going to reply here, (click quote) but copy your entire reply and paste it on the new thread. Your quotes won't follow you to the new thread automatically, you have to do it.

Ok, here is the new thread: 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32872772#post32872772
​*


----------



## tracipierce

ooh I might get there early this time then


----------



## mirandag819

teresajoy said:


> *All Righty FOLKS!!! It's that time again!!!
> 
> Let's put on some dancing music,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about Jailhouse Rock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and   boogey on over to our new thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To move your quotes to the new thread, just act like you are going to reply here, (click quote) but copy your entire reply and paste it on the new thread. Your quotes won't follow you to the new thread automatically, you have to do it.
> 
> Ok, here is the new thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32872772#post32872772
> ​*



Is Lilo topless?????


----------



## tracipierce

OMG!! she certainly looks topless


----------



## emcreative

donac said:


> Ladies I have been watching this thread with wonder at all that you guys accomplish.  I sew but I am mostly into quilts and costumes for a local  high school.
> 
> 
> I have a big favor.  A few weeks ago you had a couple of lline drawings of Mickey and Minnie sitting at a soda fountain.  I wanted to print it out  but now I can't find it.  Could anyone telll me how to find it.  Thanks
> 
> Keep up the good work



Here's the one I made:


----------



## my*2*angels

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love all the butt ruffles!
> 
> Here are a couple of my favorites.



Love those!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Feliz- Studio Tantrum/Farbenmix....
> Here's mine. I dont have a full length shot of her in the dress, she wore it last sunday to church,minus the petti, which she wore on Easter (thanks to livndisney)
> my contribution to ruffled butts!
> 
> 
> 
> always bugs me I forgot to topstitch the bottom ruffle, but now Im too lazy to go back and fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly different angle (we're trying to get to 250 right?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I was told by someone that there used to be a quilt pattern that was Cinderella's castle, I stopped into the shop that used to sell it and some snobby older woman looked at my like I had 2 heads when I asked, I then told her who sent me and if she knew what I was talking about and she then said yes, they did have it in the past, but not now and turned back to her convo with another sales person. Thats one thing I really dislike about living in Fairfield COunty, CT- is how uppity people can be.
> 
> Anywho- if anyone out there comes across an old pattern for Cinderella's castle, please let me and Toadstool know (I assume you are still open to castles Kira?)
> 
> Im still thinking of doing the one I bought, but it will take a while and I have something else planned for the short term.



Sooo cute!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks Karen!  I have been FaceBookin it lately!
> I did make this handbag today for my SIL



I love that bag!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> One of Leighanna's favorite Halloween costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this CASED from Jeanne!



Bo peep is still one of my faves!



kathyell said:


> So completely awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures were so cute! I can't believe someone with you rushed you past the R. Oh well, just have to go back and take a pic, right?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you are so going to think I CASEd you in about a week. I've been working on something sort of similar for our trip. I hope mine turns out half as nicely as yours did!



Thanks so much!  I can't wait to see yours!



*Toadstool* said:


> Sorry for the bad pictures. I borrowed my mom's camera, and had trouble using it indoors. Here is my very first Simply Sweet. I like it for the most part. Can someone tell me if I shrink the bodice width will I not be able to pull it over her head? I don't like how wide it is. I love the way it is put together though, so I see why you all love it so much. I had a heck of a time putting in the serger tucks. They are rolled hems. The fabric I used was some cheap fabric from Wal Mart and the grain was very crooked. The serger wanted to go on the grain and it was a mess. I think I mad 6 bodices to finally get one that looked decent. I tried it again today on some higher thread count fabric and it was much better. This was supposed to be my test dress though! I plan on making some more out of some character fabrics. I'm hoping I can shrink the bodice at least a couple of inches. What do you think?? If you look closely you can see my gathering threads. I am glad I left them in. I need to go back and undo the skirt because part of the bodice is ravelling in the back. I serged it, but I guess I didn't catch it right or something..  I took a couple pictures to show what I mean by it being big.



I think it looks fine!



*Toadstool* said:


> I got this dress in the mail a week or so ago. My MIL has been telling me about this dress for about a year now, so I was thrilled to get it in. She is a seamstress and sews for others for her income. I just wanted to share with you guys because I know a few of you love smocking as much as I do!
> She told me she hated doing bullion roses, so I was thrilled when I saw she actually put them on the dress. What a labor of love! She even put them on the buttons. The dress is already tight fitting in the bodice, so I hope she doesn't grow that way for a while!
> If anyone knows of an *online sash bow tutorial* with pictures please let me know! I used to use a magazine I had everytime I tie a sash, but I can't find it!



Beautiful!



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, cute!
> 
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Love this!  Perfect gift.
> 
> Sooo cute!
> 
> Hey, that's ok; we're up too!  Can't wait to see pics
> 
> Woohoooooo!  And it's adorable; I admit, I too love the butt ruffle
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Love the shirts!
> 
> That Snow White is definitely a fave of mine!
> 
> Cute!



Thanks!



3huskymom said:


> Here's what I got done last night. I've had the AK outfit done for a while just needed to do the applique. I like the finished product but HATED the pattern I used. I will never use that one again! Thanks HeatherSue for the great appliques!



Great job!



Tanzanite said:


> Ilove  these outfits i have never seen such a cute Tinkerbelle your daughter is precious it looks so darling on her she has such a sweet face i bet Tinkerbelle will love her shes adorable.



Aww you are so sweet!  Thank you so much!


----------



## my*2*angels

Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh I love love love  Tinkerbelle!  Best one I've seen in a long time!



WOW! Thank you so much!


----------



## LisaZoe

Well, take an afternoon trip to help out a sister and everyone leaves me alone.


----------



## teresajoy

mirandag819 said:


> Is Lilo topless?????





tracipierce said:


> OMG!! she certainly looks topless


 Looks like she is wearing a little red top to me.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We made it home late last night.  I had to run and pick up the pets and some food this morning...then I think I'm gonna crawl back into bed for a while!
> 
> Thank you so much for sending us prayers and pixie dust (and to Melissa/mommyof3princess for being such a great friend, my link to the outside world and helping me hold together that last bit of my sanity.)
> 
> As for the trip...I just don't know what to say.  I saw as I scanned through someone mentioned about "disney expectations", etc.  I do want to make sure I let everyone know it was NOT anything Disney that impacted our trip!  The service was great, the events were phenomenal, loved the shows, had great food.  Other than an Ariel and Mulan who were nice but probably not having their best days (kinda running on automatic, y'know?), every character greeting (especially the fuzzy ones, Belle, and amazing Pirates League people!) was phenomenal.  We will not return to Pop Century but again, it wasn't a Disney thing, I think it was just our personal preference with the kiddos- nothing was wrong with it, just didn't feel like as good a fit as our last resort- we all have our favorites, right?  But that really wasn't anything we had complaints with or that made the trip bad, either.  We had some very magical moments, but some very very horrible ones kinda overshadowed the whole thing.
> 
> I'm sorry to seem so "vague" but it doesn't seem right to do so over the public boards.  I just wanted to make sure you all knew it was NOT Disney (and our little family of seven is strong and holding it together!)
> 
> So, it was not anywhere close to what we'd thought would happen, which is the bad news.  The "good" is that where before hubby was hemming and hawing over when to return, he now says we have to go back, this needs to be different, and how about December 2010!  So off we'll go!
> 
> *I had hoped to put up a trip report on the report boards (after Aug 7th) but I just don't see how that's possible now without leaving out a ton of stuff and making it seem fakey.  I think I will try to find a way to do it (blog with password protection?) so that I can share the good and bad with those who want to hear it, since I feel like you'll all become friends/extended family these past few months!  Any suggestions on how to do this (sites that might work, etc) would be greatly appreciated!  Then I'll just ask whomever is interested in sharing our trip with us to PM me and I'll pass along the info.*
> 
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"



Marah, I am so sad for you that your trip had bad moments! I will keep you and yours in my prayers! I know that you all where looking forward to this trip and I hate that it didn't turn out as expected!


----------



## utkscvol1

LisaZoe said:


> That is cute! What size hoop do you have? I'm trying to decide if it's worth buying PED Basic if I can only do designs up to 4"x4" or if I could really do larger designs with a larger hoop - even if it means working in sections 4"x4". I wish now that I'd returned the Brother I bought last fall and spent a bit more for a Singer Futura since it wouldn't have required a separate purchase to be able to download new designs.



Ok, please don't laugh, but just discovered this thread. I am sewing impaired and would love to know how you were able to do this shirt in lamen's terms. I would love to have something similar for our upcoming trip. Thanks.


----------



## Tori484

Ok ladies I am in awe for sure...we're heading to Disneyland with the kids (their first trip) in October...I'd love them to have outfits for every day we're there...am just having a hard time affording them all and I'm a barely novice sewer at best...

is there a good place to get Disney Customs Resells? I have 2 little girls sizes 4/5 and 6/7 and then a neice size 8 and 2 nephews sizes 8 and 10...was thinking for the boys just some jedi mickey shirts, and maybe a pirate mickey one. for the girls I want nice princess dresses like the ones you all make...fancy...anywhere particular I should look. I've tried eBay and etsy...anywhere else? 

my mom sews, but is on a cruise and won't have enough time or energy as it turns out to make them dresses or twirl skirts like I wanted for the princess dinner we're doing.

Also would love to see fall mickey ideas as we'll be going in fall... Thanks for any help.

Tori


----------



## Adi12982

Tori484 said:


> Ok ladies I am in awe for sure...we're heading to Disneyland with the kids (their first trip) in October...I'd love them to have outfits for every day we're there...am just having a hard time affording them all and I'm a barely novice sewer at best...
> 
> is there a good place to get Disney Customs Resells? I have 2 little girls sizes 4/5 and 6/7 and then a neice size 8 and 2 nephews sizes 8 and 10...was thinking for the boys just some jedi mickey shirts, and maybe a pirate mickey one. for the girls I want nice princess dresses like the ones you all make...fancy...anywhere particular I should look. I've tried eBay and etsy...anywhere else?
> 
> my mom sews, but is on a cruise and won't have enough time or energy as it turns out to make them dresses or twirl skirts like I wanted for the princess dinner we're doing.
> 
> Also would love to see fall mickey ideas as we'll be going in fall... Thanks for any help.
> 
> Tori



We are now on thread 17, if you want you should probably repost there for an answer: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791


----------



## ValarDisneyus

jenb1023 said:


> Our first year I bought an autograph book but the last two years I just took pre-cut white card stock and put it on a clipboard.  When I got home, I scrapbooked the autographs into the album.  I only put a few cards on the small clipboard and then kept blanks and signed ones in a ziploc baggie to avoid them getting wet.  Each night I would date the back of the autographs from that day so I could match things up later and then would leave them in the room so I wasn't carrying them around the parks.  I only have one DD so I didn't have to worry about how many sets.  I think I pre-cut/bought 80 pieces of cardstock.
> 
> 
> Another option could be the autograph books I started making for the Big Give Wish kids.  They have gone over very well with the families and at the parks from the reports I have read.  I use chipboard for the front and back cover of the book.  Then I use adhesive pre-cut cardstock from Michaels/AC Moore.  Then I place an unlined index card on each piece of cardstock and decorate.  I hook it all together with rings.  Then when you get home you just peel off the back and stick it in.  I only do about 15-20 pages though per book and do the main characters they may see and blanks.  They are easy to do.  Here are some photos.  Good luck!



EHRMAGEHRD. I know I'm bumping an old post but I HAVE A CRUSH on this autograph book idea! I actually stumbled into this thread google searching for an Aurora costume pattern, and now I have found THE HOLY GRAIL of homemade autograph books! This is the best! This will set me up to make a table-top book of our trip SO WELL! 

I LOVE YOU, STRANGER! IN A TOTALLY NON CREEPY WAY!


----------

